#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-02
* Riddell does kde security patch 
<markc> is anyone alive and could help me with some debian-installer advice ?
<uniq> markc: what is the problem? (not that i'm a d-i guru.. but you never know)
<markc> uniq> is pressed/file=/cdrom/pressed meant to be a file ?
<markc> preseed
<uniq> sorry, I don't know.
<markc> the example I've seen mentions /cdrom/preseed but there is a /preseed folder on the liveCD
<markc> np, I've got a reasonable remaster worked out but I'm held up with a few d-i issues
<markc> I can't get qemu or uml to work so I'm stuck burning coasters = boring :)
<markc> would you happen to have any idea how I could completely get rid of sudo ?
<uniq> 2sec. mom on the phone.
<uniq> there..
<markc> heh, some things _are_ important :)
<uniq> get rid of.. I don't know if thats such a good idea.. to remove.. anyway.. atleast check that the applications you install don't require it.
<uniq> but wouldn't 'apt-get --purge remove sudo' remove it? 
<markc> not sure how to check that... short of doing it and blow another cd and see what happens... done... I'll know in half an hour I guess... and I'll try a different preseed target and see if that works
<markc> uniq> oh yeah, that will remove it but I'm not sure how much of the liveCD user install depends on it
<uniq> ahh.. i don't know either.. 
<markc> I've thrown a bunch of custom settings into /etc/skel, and that mostly works okay
<markc> .kde settings that is
<markc> there were a couple of hoary-seccurity kde-* packages just come thru so another coaster is worth seeing if they work okay anyway
<dato> http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2005/04/msg00205.html
<markc> dpkg --force-overwrite is a workaround but I guess whoever makes the package should fix it
<uniq> riddell:do you have edit access on kubuntu.org ? - would be great if you added a link to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27944 under where to get help.
<markc> so, removing sudo was maybe not such a good idea :) ... but at least the preseed/file worked and I have a static route, and no questions during bootup, one step forward, one step back
<uniq> heh.. greeat :)
<uniq> everything but sudo.. anyway :)
<markc> oops, wrong keyboard... indeed, it sucks
<uniq> i'm trying to get used to sudo now.. 
<uniq> it's hard.
<markc> I find it hard to say anything good  about the sudo strategy... but that's partly why I am doing a remastered livecd, to get rid of it
<uniq> heh.. what is wrong with it? 
<markc> mostly I am not used to it but it also stuffs up the setting up of custom user settings... but that may be because I have never used sudo so I just don't know how to workaround it... just easier if it wasn't being used
<markc> as it is now, removing sudo seems o have prevented any kicker applets (start menu) from starting, but all else seems okay
<markc> cd /etc/init.d
<markc> oops  again :)
<uniq> sudo isn't that bad actually.
<ubuntu> hello markc, fancy meeting you here
<markc> ah, it's my other self on the liveCD talking to me... at least konversation works :)
<ubuntu> and via a preseeded auto install on a fixed IP no less!
<markc> heh, I've never done that before :)
<uniq> heh.. preseed is the default settings or something? 
<markc> yeah, for the d-i tuff, at least you can create a file and put some settings in it... any debconf settings, and the installer will jump over some questions with the defaults you've setup in the preseed file
<ubuntu> hehe, now I've dialed in via a modem... so kppp is working okay too
<markc> aside from no kicker applets, everything seems to be working... and this is quite a heavily modified liveCD... lots of a/v stuff added
<ubuntu> asidewell mr markc, nice seeing you again... bye
<markc> wow, I'm streaming an mp3 to kaffeine.. sound works!
<markc> uniq> do you happen to have skype... and bored by any chance ? :)
<uniq> no, sorry.. haven't signed up there yet.. 
<uniq> does skype for linux support artsd by any chance? 
<uniq> .. on amd64.. heh.. 
<markc> uniq> yes, I think so... I'm using it on amd64 and it's working okay via alsa and a sblive card... when I get arts to work, that is
<markc> http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<markc> damn, if I had 4 ears I could sign up for another account and talk to myself I guess :)
<uniq> oh.. I don't have a microphone either :/
<markc> woops, heh
<markc> heh, skype on this livecd is working
<uniq> :)
<markc> yeah well I can only talk to myself for so long... pretty cool as it's on cheap hardware with only 256mb of ram, and the video card is taking 32mb... and the vesa fram buffer is currently doing 1280x1024... on a 15" monitor!
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-05
<motaboy> Hi all!
<motaboy> Is there anyone? :D
<uniq_> hi.
<uniq_> slightly delayed :)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-06
<SlackShrike> How to create ubuntu from scratch ? I am like a kubuntu.iso in my house !
<SlackShrike> please
<Riddell> motaboy: we're around, but busy conferencing
<motaboy> Riddell: koffice is ready. :D But I cannot put it on for the ssh problem.
<Riddell> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<Riddell> if anyone has anything to add
<Riddell> oh yes, I've asked them to remove the ssh firewall
<motaboy> Riddell: thanks
<uniq_> hello guys.
<Riddell> hello uniq_ 
<uniq_> what's up?
<uniq_> what's the deal with hoary-updates, is that just for main, or do we have a universe-hoary-updates too? 
<uniq_> s/or/if that is the case/
<Riddell> yet to find out
<uniq_> ok.
<Riddell> wonder who I should ask
<uniq_> I have a few packages i'd like to put into a "hoary-universe-update"-repository somewhere.. krusader and aterm for starters.
<Riddell> suspect they should just go into breezy
<uniq_> yes, that's what i'm thinking too.. 
<AndreH> has anyone tried using kdevelop and the qt-designer? I want to edit a cpp file in the qt-designer, but I get the following error: "there is no plugin for editing c++ code installed"
<AndreH> but kdevelop3-plugins is installed
<KaiL_> anymody already tried a VIA K8T890 or nForce 4 Mainboard (means pci-express..)?
<KaiL_> oops, wrong window
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-08
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Can anyone detail what changes are made between the "raw" KDE 3.4 release and the Kubuntu version?
<amu> hmm if you read the logfiles, could be 1 way, well it takes days to explain it :)
<amu> logfile==changelogs 
<Speedy2> amu:  Where is this changelog located?
<amu> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/changelogs/pool/main/
<Speedy2> I'm just curious if any core changes have been made, or if they have been cosmetic, such as the graphic image, etc
<Speedy2> Hrm
<amu> well some of them are done ... some of them are still in progress ... 
<Speedy2> I see kdelibs, but only 3.3.2
<Speedy2> amu: Well, my preference is to get as close as to a RAW KDE 3.4 setup as possible
<Speedy2> (i.e. I prefer minimal amount of changes)
<Speedy2> But I wanted to understand what changes were made.
<dato> Speedy2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/
<amu> hmm you're right, mvo do the changelogs, you can ask him directly 
<dato> amu: see url above :)
<amu> dato: .oO ic ;) 
<Speedy2> Hrm.  Looks like mostly cosmetic changes
<Riddell> Speedy2: sudo support is the most core change
<Speedy2> Hey there Riddell
<Speedy2> Riddell: Understood.  Support for things like a USB pen-drive being plugged-in and appearing on desktop, that just makes use of KDE's HAL and so-on?
<Riddell> yes
<Speedy2> Cool.
<Riddell> very early draft of the roadmap: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap
<Speedy2> Riddell: Thanks a lot, that was really really informative.
<Speedy2> System Preferences from Ben Meyer (IceFox) is really damn cool looking.  If I'm not mistaken, I think he gets a lot of his inspiration from OS X :)
<Riddell> yes he does :)
<Speedy2> Is that an actual program or just a mock up?
<Speedy2> I guess I could ask Ben...
<Speedy2> Riddell: Small issue on that roadmap:  "better menu hormony GNOME-KDE"
<Speedy2> I'm assuming you meant "harmony" :)
<Riddell> Speedy2: it's an actualy program, I had it working once but it doesn't want to work just now
<Riddell> Speedy2: I'm still proofreading it :)
<Riddell> then it has to be edited by the editor dudes then approved by the important canonical dudes
<Riddell> then profit!
<Speedy2> ;)
<Speedy2> drop an 'm' and an 'o' and the meaning really changes.
<Speedy2> I hear that business is profitable!
<amu> s/profit/world domination 
<Riddell> "Kubuntu Breezy comes with world peace included"
<amu> "powered by Pope BENEDICTVM XVI"
<KaiL> maybe interesting for ubuntu: http://dot.kde.org/1114349315/
<KaiL> an MS Access replacement...
<Riddell> hmm, we don't seem to have knoda packaged
<Riddell> it's still in pre-beta
<Riddell> as is kexi
<Riddell> we should look at them both and work out if one is usable
<KaiL> are there plans to add matrox' "mtx"-Module to linux-restricted-modules?
<Riddell> never heard of it, you'd have to ask ubuntu 
<KaiL> btw. what I've seen as doing support in #kubuntu the screen detection is the most problematic point on install
<Riddell> interesting.  there's been some BoFs about that here but I've not gone to any
<KaiL> BoFs?
<Riddell> I think what's needed is a config tool to be able to fix that manualls (without editing xong.conf by hand) but daniels doesn't like that
<Riddell> birds of feather meeting, this ubuntu conference is based around small meetings of people interested in topics
<KaiL> ah
<KaiL> the best would be, if we could depend on Xorg own DDC detection and only enhance this (with a fallback, after which the user gets asked ;)
<Riddell> enhanced detection is what they want
<KaiL> and there the user only needs to select resolution + refreshrate from a list, as in the medium level in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg :)
<KaiL> if you can avoid writing the information to xorg.conf, changing the screen is more easy
<KaiL> btw. do you know, why hotplug doesn't handle AGP devices?
<KaiL> or is that only a leftover from sarge here?
<Riddell> AGP == accelarated graphics port?  can you hotplug that?
<KaiL> hotplug also handles the driver loading on boot ;)
<Riddell> ah right.  not sure, I havn't been to the hotplug BoFs either :)
<Riddell> that sort of thing needs to be taken up with the relevant ubuntu developers
<KaiL> on sarge you see a nice "PCI-ID 1:00:00 ignored, on ubuntu you "only" see that the module isn't loaded later
<KaiL> PCI-ID 01:00.0..
<Speedy2> Using DDC can be problematic for displays using a BNC cable
<Speedy2> (i.e. no DB-15)
<Speedy2> The frustrating part is that normally the X configuration tools will ask you a sync range, instead of asking you to specify a vertical refresh rate
<Speedy2> How these things can be arcane in 2005 is beyond me.
<Riddell>  BNC cable cable?  like ethernet thinnet?
<Speedy2> Sort of
<Speedy2> Higher end CRTs will have BNC inputs
<Speedy2> Seperate inputs for R,G,B and H-Sync & V-Sync
<Speedy2> No DDC in that case
<Riddell> don't they have VGA?
<Speedy2> VGA == Red, Green, Blue + Hsync + Vsync
<Speedy2> The DDC stuff was added on to some unused pins
<Speedy2> For instance, the monitor I have, Mitsubishi DiamondPro 900u has DB-15 and BNC inputs
<Speedy2> If I hook it up via BNC, DDC detection fails and the stupid xconfig or xf86config or whatever puts it to 60 Hz.
<Speedy2> I say put an "advanced" option where the user can specify the resolution, refresh rate and ask the monitor size to calculate the DPI
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-01
<kmon> the system:/ ioslave is still broken :( Are you going to ship it like it is right now?
<Riddell> kmon: no, I'll add back the patch to reduce use of it when tonio gives us his other kdebase changes
<kmon> Maybe the kubuntu linuxtag booth is a perfect place to talk to upstream about it ;)
<kmon> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> ervin won't be there as far as I know
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdeprint patch works ;)
<Tonio_> building the debdiff and that will be okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: you rock
<Tonio_> Riddell: ;)
<pygi> Tonio_: what you did this time? 
<Riddell> talking of kdeprint fixes, please test http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdelibs/  for successful-ok issue
<raphink> isn't this what Tonio just fixed ?
<raphink> kmon: are you coming to LT ?
<kmon> raphink: nope
<raphink> Riddell: you'er not to be there, right?
<kmon> raphink: i'm from spain
<raphink> kmon: that happens ;)
<Riddell> raphink: nope
<Riddell> don't plan to be anyway
<kmon> mark is going to be there?
<Lure> Riddell: I probably need to logout for new kdelibs to get used?
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Riddell> Lure: but run things from the command line
<Riddell> else kdeinit will run them and that'll use the old libs
<Lure> Riddell: kcmshell printers still reports successful-ok :-(
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-banner4.png
<Riddell> Lure: hmm, bah
<Lure> Riddell: if .so is in memory, it will get used and not new one (IMHO)
<Lure> I will try to log out and log in.
<Lure> brb
<Riddell> kwwii: rocking
<Lure> kwwii: that looks cool!
<kwwii> coming right along I think
<kwwii> it needs to go to the printers tomorrow so I am trying to get it finished before I pass out
<kwwii> I wonder what mark will say about the orange and yellow
<kwwii> it reminds me of the old kde artists site
<kwwii> (which I miss very much)
<kmon> when a new package is updated, the new version overwrites the old one in disk, but if the contents of the package are in memory (in use) unless you reboot you won't be using the new version, right? and what happens with a big update of say, lots of libraries som in memory, some in disk ?
<pygi> kwwii: looks nice 
<kwwii> pygi: thanks!
<pygi> Now, if only I could make it for that conference 
<pygi> someone remind me when is it pls?
<Lure> Riddell: successful-ok still there after login - sorry :-(
<kwwii> pygi: do you do artwork?
<kwwii> pygi: the 6th
<pygi> kwwii: no, I don't do artwork =P
<kwwii> lucky you!
<pygi> well, wanna switch places? 
<kwwii> pygi: nope, I was born to loose :-)
<pygi> I'll do the artwork for one release, and you'll do coding for one release 
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> pygi: depending on what kind of coding, I'll take you up on that
<pygi> oki, doki :) Network auth and S-C-P should be enough for you for edgy? 
<kwwii> well networking stuff isn't sooo bad
<pygi> really, you think so? :) wanna work on it? 
<kwwii> I have a friend at the frauenhofer institute working networking stuff, so I have a mentor, so to speak
<kwwii> no, not really, I am making enough money doing the art thing
<pygi> that's like month of fulltime developers work I assume
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/kdebase-debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: there it is
<pygi> kwwii: good for you :) 
<kwwii> pygi: if I could somehow get into it, then I would stay up all night doing it for months...that is how the whole bootsplash thing happened
<Lure> Riddell: I need sleep now, but I can test print issue tommorow if you will have new test packages...
<kwwii> we almost lost our jobs for that
<pygi> kwwii: hehe :) agreed...once I start something, no stoping until it's done...and it's never done 
<toma> Tonio_: shouldn't you be redocorating?
<Tonio_> toma: you mean ?
<kwwii> pygi: it is the same with artwork unfortunately
<Lure> Tonio_: flooded appartment
<Tonio_> toma, Lure: ah ;) 
<pygi> kwwii: hehe 
<toma> Tonio_: I imagen you had 2m high water there
<Tonio_> well in fact I fought the water all last night
<Tonio_> so that nothing got destroyed :)
<toma> ah, what happened then?
<Tonio_> but as I'm awake for 40 hours, it is a bit hard now :)
<Tonio_> toma: well I waited 9 am for a professionnal to come looking at the issue, and well, it is technically hard to explain, I don't have the vocabulary
<Tonio_> but appart for the paint on walls, nothing got destroyed, so that's nice
<toma> Tonio_: hmm, ok. good to hear that!
<toma> allee: pingos
* Lure -> bed - good night everyone
<pygi> kwwii: good luck with artwork thingy :) you are doing a great job 
<allee> toma pong
<pygi> night Lure
<allee> nite Lure 
<toma> allee: tomorrow is the kubuntu meeting iirc, will you attend it?
<kwwii> pygi: thanks :-)
<pygi> kwwii: if you ever need an opinion, poke me 
<allee> Tonio_: unfortunately not.  Tomorrow is 'Night of Music' in my Hometown.  Beate will kill me when I come too late ;)
<kwwii> oh, I post stuff all the time here, don't worry
<kwwii> :-)
<toma> allee: ah, ok! nice!
<Riddell> allee: can you test the new kdelibs packages for kdeprint successful-ok issue?
<allee> Riddell: updating ...
<toma> *: i have a feeling i might not be able to join it, but i did put up an item, i can mail a summary of my item, so anyone can paste it, i can catch up the responses in the minutes. Is anyone willing to paste it?
<Riddell> allee: from kubuntu.org?
<pygi> kwwii: but I mostly don't see it cause I work on other things =P
<allee> Riddell: obviously not.  No new kdelibs stuff :)  deb line?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you remove debian/tmp/usr/share/apps/kdesktop/directory.trash
<kwwii> pygi: hehe, pay attention! :-)
<Riddell> allee: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdelibs/  (no apt)
<pygi> kwwii: bah - kwwii, pay attention to coding 
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that was already discussed, and you were fine with the "no .desktop icon on the desktop"
<toma> oki, that saves me some time. night all.
<kwwii> pygi: ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it makes it strange for newbies when using konqueror, and since we don't use it, why should we keep it ?
<allee> Riddell: 'k installing ...
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does it make it strange for people?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, when they go to ~/Desktop in konqueror, they see trash.desktop
<Tonio_> first point is that it should appear as "Trash" and not trash.desktop
<Tonio_> second point is, since we already have the trash on kicker, what is the need of it on the desktop if we hide it ?
<Tonio_> it has nodisplay=true....
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, it would be nice for people to be able to restore the Wastebin on the desktop easily if they want to
<Tonio_> Riddell: so we should have kept home.desktop and system.desktop too
<Tonio_> Riddell: splitting to another package ?
<Tonio_> kde-desktop-icons
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't think that's necessary, maybe we can just put them in /usr/share/apps/kdesktop/unused
<Riddell> to pick a random directory
<Tonio_> Riddell: and document the wiki for people who really want the desktop files on their desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: but if we do that, we should remove the nodisplay=true attribute
<Riddell> yeah
* kmon leaves, good night everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you do it ? if you don't have time, I will but tomorrow, since I have a documentation to finish this night for work :)
<Riddell> I don't have time tonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I'll do it tomorrow
<Riddell> that would be lovely
<Tonio_> hur....... wait, I'll do it now, it'll take 2 minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: finally tomorrow, since I have patches to rebuild for this, and no time for
<freeflying-ibook> bug 34610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34610 in kchmviewer "Crashes when I try to run or open chm file " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34610
<freeflying-ibook> can anyone confirm this on ppc for me?
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: ping
<allee> Riddell: no still same warning. Even after logout/in 
<Riddell> allee: ok, same as Lure said.  thanks for testing
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: pong
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: can you have a test for kchmviewer on ppc
<raphink> I'd have to install it :(
<allee> Riddell: FWIW I have no local printers, instead local cups-server listens for browse info on lan
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: it's strange, only crash on ppc 
<raphink> freeflying-ibook: ah?
<raphink> well I'll try in a while
<raphink> i dno't have chm files anyway
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: heh, give you one?
<raphink> sure mail it to me
<kwwii> time to hit the hay....bis morgen :-)
<raphink> morgen kwwii
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: damn, gamil dosen't permit me send file in chm format, even I compress it 
<kwwii> raphink: you mean "nacht kwwii"
<kwwii> or "bis morgen kwwii"
<kwwii> anyway, you can teach me french and I will teach you german :-)
<kwwii> but for now I am going to bed :-)
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: http://www.woodpecker.org.cn/diveintopython/download/Dive.Into.Python-zh-cn-5.4-with-code.chm
<pygi> night
<freeflying-ibook> pygi: morning :)
<pygi> yea, very interesting freeflying 
<freeflying-ibook> heh
<pygi> 
<pygi> enjoy
<raphink> night everybody
<OdyX> night raphink
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ? I have the debdiff for kdebase with dekstop files in unsused folder
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/kdebase-debdiff when you're available ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's 2am over there...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: 3 am in france ;)
<Hobbsee> crazy...
<Tonio_> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's a mad thing to do, mmm kay?
<Hobbsee> s/mad/bad
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: true, but I'm like that since I am very young
<Tonio_> I've never been able to sleep more than 4 hours by night....
<Hobbsee> i'm jealous...
<Tonio_> I know that's good for ealth anyway
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what time is it for you ?
<Hobbsee> 11am wednesday
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: wow 8 hours difference....... I the understand the reason you wanted the meetings to be set after 22 ;)
<Tonio_> 22 utc sorry ;)
<Riddell> Lure, allee, seaLne; new kdeprint for testing http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdelibs/
<Riddell> should get rid of successful-ok thing
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Interesting, I'll give it a try. I was just looking at the source of kdeprint...
<Riddell> thanks
<kwwii> moin
<cmvo> kwwii: moin moin!
<seaLne> Riddell: ah i thought my printing problem got fixed by other updates today/last night as i can now print still get an error tho?
<Riddell> seaLne: maybe you had a different error
<Riddell> the successful-ok thing is what this is aiming at
<Lure> Riddell: successful-ok fixed for me and printing still works (with cups rc3 from this morning)
<Lure> seaLne: do you still get those dialogs? 
<Riddell> Lure: oh, cups fixed it first?
<freeflying> seaLne: hi
<Lure> Riddell: I would say no, as I have printed at least once with rc3 before and have seen it (not 100% sure though)
<Riddell> hm, that sort of bug
<Lure> I think it was your new packages that fixed it
<cmvo> Riddell: Hm, I'm still getting the error message with cups rc3 (dist-upgrade from this morning)
<Riddell> Lure: so you installed my kdelibs from just now as well?
<Lure> yes
<Riddell> cmvo: suessful-ok?
<Riddell> cmvo: can you see if my kdelibs fixes it
<cmvo> Riddell: Yup, successful-ok.
<cmvo> Riddell: The kdelibs fix it. No error message when starting kprinter.
<Lure> seaLne: do you still get your messages (as they were not successful-ok)
<seaLne> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/41151/+index the cupsdoprint was what stopped me printing but i got successful-ok-ignored-or-substituted-attributes rather than successful-ok
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41151 in kdebase kdeprint "successful-ok error reported when printer list is retrieved " [Normal,Confirmed]  
<seaLne> Lure: yeah (not with Riddell's packages as i haven't tried them yet)
<kwwii> rebooting, brb
<cmvo> Riddell: Just being curious: What changed in the ubuntu10 libs?
<seaLne> Riddell: yep your package makes my error go away
<Riddell> cmvo: cool
<Riddell> cmvo: see changelog
<Riddell> seaLne: great
<seaLne> thanks
<seaLne> i wonder what got fixed overnight
<cmvo> Anybody using a custom modeline with the xorg ati server? It worked with 6.8.2 in breezy, in dapper it gets ignored.
<allee> Riddell: with kdelibs ubuntu10 no successful okay msg anymore. Testprint was okay too.
<Riddell> allee: great, thanks
* Hobbsee thinks all timezones should be BANNED!
<Riddell> Yes, we should all use UTC
<Riddell> actually if it wasn't or the English, Scotland probably would
<Riddell> well, GMT, which is close enough
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> AU with timezones is a pain.  still, it's 8am, so it's not too bad
* Hobbsee tries to think of more to add to the meeting page
<freeflying> Riddell: will another beta out soon?
<allee> Hobbsee: you won't miss the sun when you switch your personal time to UTC? :)
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, today
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee hisses at the evil sun
<Riddell> Hobbsee: move to .nz, then it's a simple 12 hour difference
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's cold there though - and you'd have a frozen hobbsee...
<freeflying> Riddell: now kubntu can support Chinese quite fine, but not ubuntu :)
<Riddell> freeflying: really?  what changed?
<allee> freeflying: congrats!
<freeflying> Riddell: for the damn gtk lib, it can not display chinese font well
<Lure> Riddell: seen your agenda item for meeting (which I will not be able to join :-(() - I am even more confused now
<freeflying> allee: thanks
<Riddell> Lure: what's confusing?
<Lure> Does this mean that you have to apply for Ubuntu and Kubuntu membership or are they equal?
<Riddell> they're the same thing
<Riddell> for ubuntu you go through CC, for kubuntu you go through whatever we decide at the meeting tomorrow
* Hobbsee thinks that we should just trust Riddell on it, personally :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that scares me a lot :)
<Hobbsee> seeing as i think separate kubuntu/ubuntu membership would create more problems than it fixes
<Lure> interesting... I am on the list for Ubuntu CC (last time there was not enough time), so this mean that I should get off that list and wait for decision on Kubuntu meeting instead?
<freeflying> Riddell: meeting tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: see topic
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Hobbsee> Lure: go for the CC meeting - dont you like getting grilled?  :P
<Riddell> freeflying: if you can get up early enough
<Lure> Hobbsee: no pb with that, but I though TB is the grill and not CC ;)
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> whatever it is...
<freeflying> Riddell: sure, I'd , I geot up at 4:00 this morning 
<Riddell> wow
<Riddell> both TB and CC can grill or not grill depending on their mood
<Hobbsee> true
<freeflying> TB and CC shall care more about asian guys 
* Hobbsee got grilled, i think.
<Hobbsee> the other two didnt, so much
<Lure> Hobbsee: they like grilled women probably  ;-)
* Hobbsee should have gotten off easily for being female - not the other way around!
* Lure would think so too
<Hobbsee> i thought the idea was preferential treatment, if any difference was given at all :P
<Hobbsee> mind you, a lot of the "preferential" treatment is just common sense - it gets awfully confusing otherwise, to figure out who should go through a door first, etc
* Hobbsee has heard guys complaining about this before, and doesnt understand why :P
<Hobbsee> make that guys complaining about having to give the girls preferential treatment
<Lure> Riddell : where can we get this:
<Lure> [14:44]  <Kamion> Riddell: beta2-candidate Kubuntu live CDs up for testing
<Riddell> Lure: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20060426.1/
<Riddell> ** please all test beta 2 ^^
<Riddell> rsync if you already have an iso
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if i'm late or whatever for the meeting, go to the next item, and i'll go later...
* Hobbsee seems to have trouble booting her computer on meeting days
* Hobbsee notices that sabdfl's thing didnt get forwarded to kubuntu-devel mailing list as well, or else, it's not in my inbox
<Lure> Riddell: what is rsync path?
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFiles
<Riddell> Hobbsee: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-April/001146.html
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha, so it just hasnt hit the digest yet
<freeflying> Riddell: bug 32939 still exist
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32939 in konversation "konversation does not appear internationalized" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32939
<Riddell> freeflying: just no translation?
<freeflying> Riddell: ya
<Riddell> freeflying: konversation source has no zh translation
<freeflying> Riddell: I've got feedback that traditional chinese user hasn't chinese mo for kde
<Riddell> freeflying: don't you use traditional chinese?
<freeflying> Riddell: no
<freeflying> Riddell: oh , no , I'm using simplified
<Riddell> freeflying: which is zh_CN?
<freeflying> Riddell: sinmplified chinese
<Riddell> oh, and zh_TW is traditional?
<freeflying> ya
<OdyX> Hey. Is there any new artwork than that? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork (Logo is named *-breezy)
<marseillai> OdyX: pour [Ctrl] -[Left]  c confirm mais je crois que tonio a raffect le raccourci a autre chose il en parlait hier
<OdyX> marseillai: well.. it stays a bug... because it's not what is said in "Window" menu...
<marseillai> yes
<marseillai> and it's not the way it should works due to the config menu
<Riddell> OdyX: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-dapper.png
<OdyX> Riddell: Logo and font did not change ?
<OdyX> Riddell: don't you have SVG ?
<Riddell> logo doesn't have border any more
<Riddell> that may well not be the final thing
<freeflying> Riddell: I've packaged diveintopython chinese version based upon the diveintopython package, can I upload it 
<OdyX> Riddell: I'm looking for the last Logo for adding a "-fr" at the end for FR community...
<OdyX> Riddell: what's your licence about it ?
<Riddell> OdyX: creative commons
<Riddell> let me search out the svg
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Thanks.
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-dapper.svg
<uniq> riddell: i've uploaded a new kio-apt to revu, with release=dapper in the changelog. FYI.
<Riddell> uniq: thanks, I think I just need to remind mdz about that for UVFe
<Riddell> uniq: is there an upstream changelog for 0.11 -> 0.13?
<marseillai> how do i translate the french word "routeur" please ? something wich share my internet connexion betwen my different computer and provide a wireless connection ?
<mornfall> marseillai: router :)
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thanks and sorry ! :D
<mornfall> or AP (access point) for wi-fi
<mornfall> or wireless router
<mornfall> or whatsnot
<mornfall> but router is probably fine :)
<mdz> Riddell: hmm?
<Riddell> mdz: UVF exception for kio-apt still needs approved by you?  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kio-apt/+bug/35921
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35921 in kio-apt "UVF Exception 0.11 -> 0.13" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mdz> Riddell: I don't seem to have any email about that
<Riddell> mdz: yeah, that's why I said I needed to remind you
<mdz> Riddell: s/remind/tell/ ;-)
<mdz> I don't see a changelog; is there one?
<Riddell> can't find one
<Riddell> uniq: your new upload on revu doesn't have a .orig file
<Riddell> mdz: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/683158  upstream packages as a debian native package
<Riddell> mdz: the kubuntuification patch has also been changed to support dapper, which is the important bit
<mdz> Riddell: the debdiff shows no changes except in the control file
<mdz> however the diffstat shows other changes
<Riddell> mdz: debdiff between what?  between current in ubuntu and on revu (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2168) I get lots of changes
<mdz> Riddell: the one attached to the bug whose URL you gave above
<mdz> it's a diff between the binary .debs, not the source packages
<Riddell> mdz: debdiff between current and proposed new sources http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kio-apt.debdiff
<mdz> Riddell: looks fine, go ahead
<Riddell> great, thanks
<uniq> riddell: i think the lack of .orig is a revu feature.
<Riddell> yes, I suspect so.  I'll just use the previous one and change it for dapper
<uniq> the .orig would be the same. 
<uniq> riddell: if i want to fix some package stuff in kdeedu, is the easiest way to send you a patch?
<OdyX> Riddell: for the logo, who should I give credits to ?
<Riddell> OdyX: Canonical, Basse, Ken Wimer
<OdyX> Riddell: as that ?
<Riddell> uniq: poke me on irc with a debdiff, if I'm not around report a bug on launchpad and attach the debdiff
<Riddell> uniq: what's the problem?
<Riddell> OdyX: they're the copyright holders
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Creative Commons, which version ?
<OdyX> normal one ?
<uniq> riddell: just trying to fix some bugs. it's a easy one: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/30732
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30732 in kdeedu kdeedu-doc-html "Missing directory in "binary" package" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<uniq> might be easier for you to fix directly in the source, than applying a patch.
<Riddell> uniq: debdiff are the best for applying
<Riddell> uniq: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<uniq> ok.
<Riddell> uniq: is that not fixed in dapper?
<Riddell> hmm, no
<uniq> not fixed.
<Riddell> so sure, all patches welcome :)
<uniq> I'll try to figure out where to make the directory then. Thanks for your time :)
<Riddell> needs a line in debian/rules
<Riddell> kdesdk might have something similar
<uniq> Thanks for the tip.
<Lure> Riddell: beta2 test CD boots properly.. ;-)
<OdyX> Riddell: http://didier.raboud.com/share/linux/kubuntu-fr.png What do you think ?
<Lure> and it has nice icon for ubiquity and adept notifier ;-)
<OdyX> Riddell: remade from scratch... inside is text and no vectors (a part of the wheel)
<Lure> I will play a bit, then try new ubiquity
<Riddell> Lure: i386 live?
<Lure> yes
<Riddell> OdyX: tres belle
<Riddell> Lure: great, thanks
<mornfall> Lure: who where what
<OdyX> merci Riddell.
<Riddell> Lure: going to give ubiquity a try?
<Lure> Riddell: if I install something on live, will ubiquty copy that too?
<Riddell> Lure: not actually sure
<Lure> Riddell: of course (on desktop though)
* mornfall runs svk pull
<mornfall> i must have missed the icon so far ;)
<Lure> Riddell: will try my typical demo mode (install kerry + knm) and then try ubiquity
<mornfall> so what are the critical issues for adept in dapper now? anyone with a good guess on a list?
<mornfall> i will probably have time for it this weekend or so
<Lure> mornfall: if I change /e/a/sources.list, is adept_notifier supposed to remove "alert" icon until I run next apt-get update
<mornfall> i will look into the terminal size problem definitely
<Riddell> mornfall: I just did a quick upload for beta 2 that changed the .desktop files to use kdesu and added kwwii's icon, but not committed to svn yet was waiting on SVG from kwwii
<Lure> this is what I am seeing currenly on live CD test
<mornfall> Riddell: ah
<mornfall> Lure: good point
<mornfall> Lure: well, what happens now?
<Lure> mornfall: I have added universe to sources.list and icon disapeared and after apt-get update it apeared again
<mornfall> Lure: interesting
<mornfall> Riddell: i have reduced the poll interval for notifier to 5 seconds or so, so that people stop complaining about the icon persisting after update... also fixed the "notifier always shows up upon login"
<Riddell> mornfall: oh, cool
<mornfall> (it was 60 seconds, so i guess people would just not wait for a bit and complain)
<mornfall> it only does few stat calls so that shouldn't be visible overhead, right?
<Lure> mornfall: BTW, adept and you rock! (I am using apt-get less and less)
<mornfall> Lure: yay :)
* mornfall using notifier and updater, but installing through apt-get most of the time
<mornfall> (since i always have a bunch of shells around, so easier to type acs <expression> and apt install <package>)
* Lure starting Ubiquity install - cross your fingers for my partition table ;-)
<mornfall> when i get around i'll do a (nicer) cli interface to call adept only for the progress stuff
<mornfall> at which point i will start working on error handling and such because it'll irritate me to no end ;-)
<Riddell> golly, kubuntu is now free from gtk/atk/pango/etc on the CD
<mornfall> shame ubuntu doesn't have at least a year long release cycle
<Lure> Riddell: is selecting the keyboard supposed to work (I mean the test box to try the setting)?
<mornfall> *wink*
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, always does for me
<Lure> Riddell: I have slovene keyboard on my desktop and it autoselected it properly, but the text box does not work...
<Lure> will install and see what will come out...
<Riddell> Lure: definately working for me, do other keyboard maps work?
<Riddell> maybe it's just slovene that doesn't
<Lure> Riddell: installer crashed on manual partition (w/ traceback)
<Lure> pb is that traceback is not scrollable :-(
<Riddell> Lure: hmm
<Lure> it is...
<Riddell> Lure: python type backtrace or C type backtrace?
<Lure> python: UnicodeDecodeError: ascii codec cannot decode...
<Lure> kde-ui.py, line 708
<Lure> process_autopartitioning
<Tm_T> AGH
<Lure> Riddell: should I file a bug?
<Lure> (since it is test CD)
<Tm_T> ... I should sleep ->
<Lure> Riddell: so dialog is actually scrolable, but not resizable...
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, file a bug please
<Riddell> damn, I wish I knew what the deal was with those ascii/unicode problems
<Lure> will do and then try other paritioning mode
<Lure> Riddell: btw, I did not entry any non-ascii characters in the dialogs (as raphink would for his name ;-))
<Riddell> no, it'll be a slovenian string it's trying to use
<Lure> Riddell: may be - slovenina is the language I selected
<Lure> Riddell: bug 41621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41621 in ubiquity "crash on manual partitioning (Kubuntu 20060426.1)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41621
<Riddell> thanks
<Lure> Riddell: I cannot afford use entire disk, but autocreate new partition is fine - will this also create swap partition_
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Lure> ok, will try that with Slovene, otherwise I will install in English
<Lure> Riddell: what does "new partition size" slider do as there are no units?
<Riddell> Lure: it's a percentage of the free space
<Lure> Riddell: proposal from paritioner looks strange: hda1 (primary), hda2 (extended part), hda5 (logical) and now it wants to create #6 as swap and #3 as ext3
<Lure> this #3 means that it will create primary partition, but the whole space is already occupied by extended partition
<Lure> does this mean it will shrink extended partition?
<Lure> clarification: I already have 1, 2 and 5 (other OS)
<Lure> Riddell: again unicode problem (even though I selected No for partitioning)
<Lure> Riddell: will try English now...
<Lure> Riddell: it would help my soul if you can explain how partitioning selects above proposed layout ;-)
<Riddell> partman is spooky voodoo
<Riddell> well, it's not but it's a large bunch of bash scripts
<Lure> Riddell: ok, now I am at manual partitioning - resizing of window is funny - you need to play around to get it displayed properly ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: next issue is that after adding partitions and clicking Next it did not write new partition table (nor ask to confirm to write), therefore newly created partitions were not offered on next screen
<Riddell> Lure: from qtparted screen?
<Lure> Riddell: yes - will try manual commit now before doing Next
<Riddell> yeah, I still need to make qtparted do that
<Riddell> and a few other things
<Lure> Commit now complaied with "There was a problem with mkfs.ext3
<superstoned> btw why do i get a blank page with "image/svg+xml" in konqi when i try to see the svg image riddell posted a while ago? and why is svgdisplay not associated with svg files, but firefox?
<Lure> Riddell: do you want to open bugs for this (or just one bug with summary)?
<Riddell> Lure: I'm writing a list of notes
<Riddell> not seen that mkfs.ext3 problem before
<Lure> Riddell: did not help - still does not offer newly created partitions in next screen :-(
<Riddell> that just reads /proc/partitions
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that only one partition (ext3) was created, no swap
<Lure> Riddell: and it is listed in /proc/paritions...
<Riddell> Lure: on manual partitioning or qt partitioning?
<Lure> Riddell: can it be that dialog is not updated if you do Next/Prev as I did?
<Lure> Riddell: manual partitioning...
<Riddell> it's possible
<Riddell> you could start again to see if that's the case
<Lure> will try again 
* Lure is missing busy mouse pointer (no indication if the click worked...)
<Riddell> mouse cursors is also on my todo
<Lure> Riddell: intersting - parted now says "unknown" type for partition created in previous try (fdisk reports it properly as Linux 83)
<Riddell> qtparted?
<Lure> but I think parted type is FS type, isn't it?
<Lure> yes
<Riddell> wouldn't be surprised if it was a qtparted bug
* Lure forgot Commit again... :-) Need to go from start again... ;-(
<Riddell> Lure: thanks for your patience :)
* Lure has to hurry up until my family is back home and finds out that I did not pack yet for vacation ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: now it is there - so it is a problem of Next (filling the dialog) and then going back to parititon and commiting and Next again
<Lure> Riddell: this dialog is a bit funny though: it says 1 GB and 6 GB (which were the swap and root partitions that I autocreated), but does not autofill the partition names
<Lure> I suspect this is WIP and that this will be auto-suggested to user?
<Lure> Riddell: when I select Mount point, 1GB and 6GB disapeared - no concern, just funny...
<Lure> Riddell: wishlist: it would help if Parition field would also display the type of partition (Linux, Swap, W95 FAT...)
<Lure> it is a bit hard to know that you have selected the right one (besides the size which shows again when partition is selected from list)
<Lure> reformat is disabled - is this OK? I would need to format them as parted failde on mkfs.ext3
<Lure> Riddell: confirmation dialog is again strange (and scary for me): it mentions #1 (ext3) and #5 (swap), while I have selected 6 (ext3) and 7 (swap)
<Lure> Riddell: I think that numbering of paritions is just wrong in this dialog...
<Lure> will just do it (and trust my backup ;-))
<Lure> Riddell: IT actually DID trash my partitions! ;-)
<Lure> #1 and #5 were actually correct in that warning dialog
<uniq> riddell: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdeedu_ubuntu2_ubuntu3_debdiff.diff fix for kdeedu-doc-html. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/30732
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30732 in kdeedu kdeedu-doc-html "Missing directory in "binary" package" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Lure> instead of installing to selected partitions (#6 and #7), it created on hda1 (ext3) with 110 GB and hda2 (ext part) and ext5 (swap) with 1.5GB, therefore using the whole disk 
* Lure should just use Erase whole disk (default) from the beggining ;-)
<Lure> But I have to say: I LOVE this concept of installaing OS (Live + Ubiquity!)
<OdyX> Lure: it's fine.. but it HAS to work without damage!
<Lure> OdyX: I know, but it went a long way if you count when Riddell/Kamion started with it
<OdyX> sure...
<OdyX> and it's valuable work !!!
<OdyX> Lure:  but why didn't they start from (I_don't_remember_the_distro) ?
<Lure> Riddell: two qtparted processes hanging around after install (using almost 100% of CPU)
<Lure> Riddell: and Reboot button did not actually reboot - will do manually now
<Lure> Riddell: booted into live with huge / partition
<Lure> Riddell: keyboard is not Slovene as selected (maybe that is why test box did not work) and digikam is not installed (I installed it on Live CD before runing Ubiquity)
<allee> Lure: digikam is not in main.  I'm biased -> :(
* Lure have to persuade my wife that she does not need that WinXP with syware anyway... ;-) Will see if she will notice the difference to better... ;-)
<Lure> allee: does not matter - I added universe and installed before, I would suspect it is copied by ubiquity
<allee> :)
<Lure> allee: but you are right - updated sources.list was not copied either, therefore this might be the reason... ;-)
<Lure> allee: go and write MainInclusion report ;-)
* Lure has to pack now... ;-)
* Lure and has to shutdown desktop that my wife does not see it before we are back from vacation... ;-)
<allee> Lure: UVF first ;)
<Lure> allee: right
<Lure> I will create some bug reports during week of vacation ;-)
<allee> 0.8 or 0.9?  I've decided only more 2 bugfixes allowed for 0.8 branch :)
<allee> Lure: ^^
<Lure> 0.8 - but will collect debian version + source as you suggested
<Lure> BTW, edubuntu policies to membership: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edubuntu-devel/2006-April/001353.html
<allee> raphink-pbook: ping
<allee> raphink-pbook: digikam you added an svn patch, now in 0.8.2-beta1 and therefore debian.  Is it okay to dump your changelog so debian and kubuntu pkgs are identical again?
<Lure> Riddell: another funny issue: my sources.list has "au." prefix instead of "si."
<Tonio_> hey
<Lure> hi Tonio
<Lure> done with isurance & stuff?
<Lure> Tonio_: seen bug 41582 - I suspect it is your recent change...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41582 in konversation "Default shortcuts for changing tab not working." [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41582
<mornfall> hmm, i am such a biatch
<yuriy> what is with all the "	[UNMETDEPS]  xsim has unmet dependencies" bugs? automatically generated?
<pygi> no, the bugs 
<yuriy> pygi: ?
<yuriy> I'm just saying it looks like they were filed by a script and probably only one bug is necessary
<pygi> :P
<pef__> yuriy: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-April/000649.html
<yuriy> pef_: ah, so they are all separate bugs and unrelated (though similar), the script just screwed up the subject?
<pef__> yep :)
<raphink-pbook> did anyone change kdeprint lately?
<raphink-pbook> Riddell: seems the new fix in kdeprint just prevents from adding new printers
<raphink-pbook> the list of printer types is greyed
<raphink-pbook> I can't select a printer type to add 
<Riddell> raphink-pbook: erk
<Riddell> raphink-pbook: ok, will need to look tomorrow
<raphink-pbook> I click on Add new printer
<raphink-pbook> and I get a greyed list
<raphink-pbook> with network printer, local printer, etc...
<raphink-pbook> and can't choose any
<uniq> riddell: did you get my message with the link to the debdiff for kdeedu?
<Riddell> uniq: nope
<Riddell> uniq: /msg me and I'll get it in the morning
<uniq> done, gnite.
<Riddell> thanks
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: ping
<freeflying-ibook> raphink-pbook: ping
<yuriy> raphink-pbook: hmm Add new printer looks like it works fine for me (updated a few minutes ago)
<Lure> raphink-pbook: I do not have problem with add printer - I do SysSettings->Printers->Add->Add Primter/Class... and I can select type
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-02
<Tonio_> Lure: in fact I replaced the second default shortcut for konversation
<Tonio_> the first one is alt + left/right
<Lure> Tonio_: problem is that first one stopped to worked...
<Tonio_> raphink-pbook: kdeprint works for me
<Tonio_> Lure: did you look at the config ?
<Tonio_> the first one is alt = left/right, and the second is ctrl + page up/down
<Tonio_> both are working here
<Lure> Tonio_: actually it is Ctrl-Left/Right for primary
<Tonio_> lure ?
<Tonio_> I don't have the same, let me check
<Lure> but it does not work - probably some global override
<Tonio_> Lure: you're right
<Tonio_> I missed that in kds
<Tonio_> Lure: what would you suggest ?
<Tonio_> I would probably replace it by alt+left/right maybe
<Tonio_> don't know why, but ctrl fails to work
<Tonio_> I had alt+arrows on my personnal config
<Lure> Tonio_: problem is that there are so many apps and it hard to get them right...
<Tonio_> Lure: exactly
<Tonio_> well, to me what's important is that the defined shortcut are working as they should
<Tonio_> if ctrl+left doesn't work and alt+left works
<Tonio_> we probably should replaced that in the config file
<Tonio_> agree ?
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway I think the konversation'tarball default is set to alt+left/right
<Tonio_> don't know how I did to replace that by ctrl.....
<Lure> Tonio_: the reported sounded like Ctrl-Left worked for him before... This is why I would maybe check back if this reallly worked before...
<Tonio_> Lure: hum.....
<Tonio_> Lure: pretty easy to test ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: remove any konversationui.rc file on your computer and restart konversation ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm back to orig settings
<Tonio_> here they are :
<Tonio_> ctrl+;alt+left
<Tonio_> ctrl+;alt+right
<Tonio_> ctrl+ of course cannot work and dosn't work
<Tonio_> Lure: I now remember that's the reason I switched to ctrl+left/right
<Tonio_> so as it is not the default, if it doesn't work, let's replace it by the old secondary shortcut, which is alt+foo
<Tonio_> are you fine with it ?
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, I'm now with a new kds and values are working, I will ping raphink-pbook for upload :)
<Tonio_> Lure: new kds emailed to raphink, he will upload, so we can consider 41678 as closed
<raphink-pbook> night guys
<Lure> Tonio_: fine with me
* Lure is concluding his ubiquity day - good night
<Tonio_> Lure: okay ;)
<Tonio_> I saw your work on knetworkconf, very, very nice ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: WEP works? I did not test it with WEP AP, just the config layout
<Tonio_> Lure: as I told you I cannot test connection, since I don't have wireless here
<Tonio_> Lure: I will test when I can do it ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, I was not sure if that "s:" prefix is to be there or not, but I suppose this is how text key is differentiated from hex key...
<Tonio_> Lure: s: is to be there with an ascii wep key
<Tonio_> that's not a bug :)
<Lure> Tonio_: we need to fix knetworkconf to cooperate with n-m better - currently it corrupts /e/n/i file and causes crash of n-m :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't knetworkmanager ignoring cards whe settings are defined (manually or with knetworkconf) ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I just do not know how to fix it properly... ;-( But this is for today (after some sleep) 
* Lure -> bed
<Tonio_> Lure: network-manager code ans structure is VERY complex
<Tonio_> I don't know if we will be able to change that.......; maybe wait for 0.7 version of nm is the only solution
* Hobbsee glares in tonio's direction...
<Hobbsee> what happened to the konv keyboard shortcuts???
<Hobbsee> more to the point, why dont ctrl + left or ctrl + right work now?
<Hobbsee> er, i'ts alt, and it semi works...two things have been assigned the same key.  great
<marseillai_> Riddell: in breezy it was possible to use ioslave zip:/ and tar:/ to open archives in konqueror it seems that it don't works anymore in dapper! (i report this question wich his from kopete-dev wich is just starting to use kubuntu dapper as his daily distribution.)
<Riddell> marseillai_: it should be possible but it's not shown by default
<marseillai_> Riddell: we have try for several minutes ....
<marseillai_> it seems it doesn't work
<DarkShock> hi Riddell 
<DarkShock> Riddell: how can I make Konqui in Dapper use tar:/ and zip:/ ioslave when clicking on a archive file (i.e doesn't want to open Ark)
<Riddell> DarkShock: remove the relevant file from kubuntu-default-settings
<DarkShock> Riddell: ok, which file ? =)
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/mimelnk/application/*
<DarkShock> thank you
<Riddell> mornfall: someone has put "discuss https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptScreenshots" on the agenda for tonight's kubuntu meeting, you may wish to comment
<Riddell> mornfall: wrong window :)
<mornfall> Riddell: dang :)
<mornfall> Riddell: sry
<Riddell> mornfall: it's a random person (https://launchpad.net/people/mmmarcooo) so I doubt he's going to code anything
<Riddell> mornfall: do you think the idea in general has any merit?
<Riddell> it seems quite nice to me
<mornfall> Riddell: blowing up the extender doesn't IMO make much sense
<mornfall> Riddell: in general, i have been planning to put screenshots in the installer detail window
<mornfall> Riddell: and in the "details" screen of a package
<mornfall> Riddell: "i am not a coder" in the spec
<mornfall> Riddell: which means noone is going to do the work
<OdyX> mornfall: this a little the ideas of specs...
<OdyX> mornfall: users AND coders giving ideas
<OdyX> but not necessarily coding
<mornfall> OdyX: maybe, but if Riddell doesn't come and tell me i won't ever see the ideas :)
<mornfall> OdyX: there is a bug tracker for a reason
<OdyX> mornfall: this is no bug...
<mornfall> OdyX: right, and that's a reason there is severity wishlist
<mornfall> OdyX: in all the bug trackers out there i know
<OdyX> mornfall: bug tracker (as mentioned in packaging-guide (AFAIR, during translation) is NOT meant to be a a support for wishes...
<mornfall> OdyX: too bad then
<Riddell> OdyX: sure it is
<mornfall> OdyX: in that case there is no way to report wishes for adept
<OdyX> mornfall: wishes in a bugtracker is an error...
<mornfall> OdyX: and there won't be, because dealing with 2 bugtrackers is enough for me
<Riddell> specs are more planning next 6 months of work
<OdyX> Riddell: yeah... OK....
<mornfall> OdyX: thanks for telling me, maybe you could also purge out the wishes and explain the users that they should put their wishes into dev/null then
<OdyX> mornfall: woops... :-/
<mornfall> OdyX: (since there is no other way than bugtracker and that one is wrong, so, that's bad, but yeah)
* OdyX is grabbing info in guide's and spec's specs.
<Riddell> does anyone here use kuickshow?
<OdyX> Riddell: default ?
<allee> URGENT ;) leaving in ~ 2 hours: LinuxTag and hardware:  no entries for Switch, network cables, WLAN?  Are they still missing?  I can organize some if noone else can (I come by train, so I like to not carry unneeded weight with me ;)
<allee> + but I'll do of course before we don't have nothing ;)
<Riddell> allee: linuxtag is in 2 hours?
<Riddell> isn't it a week away?
<allee> Riddell: of course, but I leave the institute and will return after linuxtag.  so no change to pick up hardware
<Riddell> allee: I've never been to linuxtag before, so I've no idea what's needed
<Riddell> but probably an ethernet hub and cables would be good
<allee> Riddell: me too
<allee> Okay, I'll try to organize some cables, AP, pcmcia wlan cards (ndiswrapper) and 8 port switch.  When until Tuesday noone else have some, I take them with me by train
<Riddell> allee: thanks
<Riddell> allee: will you be on the kubuntu stall?
<Riddell> yes, you're on the wiki page, cool
<allee> Riddell: I'll had what I can collect to wiki later
<OdyX> Riddell: is the Kubuntu wiki planned to be "Dapperized" (logo's and CSS) ?
<Riddell> OdyX: probably, I need to do the website first then poke heno to update the wiki
<OdyX> OK.
<OdyX> Riddell: you will be using the logo you gave me ?
<OdyX> Riddell: or hold breezy's one ?
<Riddell> OdyX: yes
<OdyX> OK.
<Riddell> OdyX: that one I gave you
<OdyX> Fine. Thanks. Take a look on http://remink.tuxfamily.org/kubuntu
<Riddell> OdyX: beautiful
<OdyX> Riddell: thanks are for Remink.
* Hobbsee waves to everyone
<OdyX> Hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> meeting in 7 and a half hours, right?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 04/27/06 22 UTC - That's less than 12 hours away!
<Riddell> 7.5 hours
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Riddell> Hobbsee: send out a reminder on the mailing list if you like
<Hobbsee> heh...doubt it would make a difference
<Hobbsee> seeing as my mailing list stuff seems to be delayed
* Hobbsee just likes changing the topic :P
<cmvo> Riddell: Hi! Now that the desktop is so nice and blueish, I wonder if there is a special reason for the kdm and desktop splash to be mostly white?
<Riddell> cmvo: artwork questions go to kwwii :)
<Riddell> cmvo: as I remember that was something Mark S wanted
* Hobbsee wonders what the desktop splash is now...
<Hobbsee> get it back by deleting kdmrc, right?
<Hobbsee> or does that kill it too?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kill ksplashrc
<OdyX> Hobbsee: dunno, but it's the one with moodin
<Riddell> then  ksplash --test
<Hobbsee> right, i didnt mean that...but that's neat to know about...
<Hobbsee> i actually meant the kdm, i think
<Riddell> make sure /etc/kde3/kdmrc points to the kubuntu theme
<cmvo> Riddell: Hm, now there are three different backgrounds during startup, black, white and blue.
<Hobbsee> well, it doesnt, cos i changed it :P
<cmvo> Riddell: If kdm and slash were more blueish, it would be a more uniform look.
<Hobbsee> you know, come to think of it, i dont think i've heard much whinging about the artwork recently...
<Riddell> cmvo: if I fix /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc to use the same whiteish background that would make it look better
<Riddell> Hobbsee: funny how that happens isn't it :)
<cmvo> s/slash/splash/
<Hobbsee> now maybe the users have just all understood "we're working on it, stop telling us about it", or they actually like it...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: looks like i'm going to get my key signed :D
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh, cool, where at?
<Riddell> uniq: kdeedu uploaded, top stuff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ajmitch is planning to come over here for a holiday...we'll probably meet up wiht other sydney people...
<Riddell> uniq: remember to include bug numbers in the chanelog (I only remembered after it had uploaded)
* Hobbsee suddenly remembers that her X wouldnt start this morning
<Riddell> Hobbsee: rumour has it there was an X problem last night
<Hobbsee> ack, right
<Riddell> warning has been removed from #ubuntu-devel /topic so I assume it's fixed
<cmvo> Riddell: Hm, how about already using the bubbles background for kdm?
<Hobbsee> clearly i should start being in #ubuntu-devel as well...
<Riddell> cmvo: I wouldn't be against it, but one implementation problem is that we only have a 1600x image of the bubbles so people who's monitors have higher resolutions will be broken
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I wouldn't, you'll soon end up on 100 IRC channels if you tke an attitude like that
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee counts
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 6 on this network, 1 on another, plus any private windows, plus 2 server windows...that enough?
<cmvo> Riddell: Feared that :-) The some blueish background with the background color of bubbles?
<Lure> Riddell: burning Live CD (rsync was fast!)
<cmvo> Riddell: Have you ever seen the "MoodinKDE" splash, that has the fading icons across the screen?
<Riddell> cmvo: that's what we use
<cmvo> Riddell: But boxed-in in the small window, not a scross the screen.
<cmvo> Riddell: s/scross/across/
<Riddell> the box is to match the kdm screen
* Hobbsee beds
* Hobbsee will remember to set an alarm :P
<Hobbsee> if i'm not here, then my machine's not booting, and i'll find some other way to get to the meeting....
<Riddell> night Hobbsee, see you in the morning
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> morning?  it's already morning...and it's the 28th, which seems warped!
<Hobbsee> i'm going to a meeting that's on the 27th, on the day of the 28th, and i've still gotta go sleep!  :P
<cmvo> Riddell: I know, but I think the original looks better. Maybe I could try to create a kubuntu version of the original mooding...
<cmvo> Hobbsee: That what timezones are for :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<yuriy> cmvo: i've used it, it's very nice but I like the new(ish) default kubuntu one too
<cmvo> Riddell: Didn't mean to bother you, just some ideas :-)
<yuriy> btw, the splash screens get a little glitchy with translucensy on, would that be considered a bug or is it just unsupported?
<Riddell> cmvo: ideas are always good.  the artwork is mostly fixed now though with the beta out.  but for dapper+1 all new ideas welcome
<Riddell> yuriy: translucensy?
<Riddell> yuriy: you mean using pngs with transparent areas?  that's not supported
* Hobbsee really goes to bed now, after removign a user with a pesky away message :P
<yuriy> i mean composite engine
<yuriy> kompmgr
<cmvo> Riddell: It's less for me, but that reviews after the release may complain about a non uniform look.
<Riddell> yuriy: ah, no idea if that would work
<Riddell> cmvo: sure, poke kwwii all you want, he's the dude for artwork
<cmvo> Riddell: Ok, I'll do :-)
<cmvo> cd ~
<cmvo> sri, wrong window
<Lure> Riddell: fix #1: keyboard test field works
<Riddell> Lure: yay
<Lure> Riddell: and at least parted pages are now in slovene (the rest is not translated yet)
<Lure> Riddell: still problems at the end - will add to bug
<Lure> (have screenshots)
<Riddell> thanks
<jpatrick> moin
<Lure> Riddell: updated both bug 41680 and bug 41683
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41680 in ubiquity "crash on manual partition when USB disk connected" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41680
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41683 in ubiquity "manual partitioning problems" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41683
<jpatrick> NOO!!
<jpatrick> this time, I'm going to get fired
<Riddell> jpatrick: change your default in dput.conf
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, sir
<Riddell> jpatrick: what did you do?
<jpatrick> Riddell: uploaded koverartist - which was revu-ed
<jpatrick> had a copyright, poked upstream, who released new tarball
<jpatrick> copyright issue*
<OdyX> Don't know if it's enough for reporting a bug... Konqueror's identification is still showing 6.04 and not 6.06
<Riddell> OdyX: good point, let me fix
<OdyX> Riddell: well... It's not sooo important.. :-/
<OdyX> but probably ONE caracter to change somewhere
<Riddell> yeah, kdelibs
<jpatrick> Riddell: if I was to translate your interview, who do I poke to add a link to the page?
<Riddell> jpatrick: seaLne 
<jpatrick> groovy
<Mez> Riddell: any idea what this is about
<Mez> when I try to run adept, I get the error "could not open cache" 
<Riddell> Mez: got the latest adept and debtags?
<Mez> ii  debtags                                1.5.2ubuntu6                         Enables support for package tags
<Mez> ii  adept                                  1.91ubuntu3                          package manager for KDE
<Riddell> no, you don't
<Mez> known bug?
<Mez> updating the system ow... it may take a while
<Riddell> yes
* Mez tries to remember the userflags to set a fat32 partition as world-writeable
<Riddell> "user"
<Mez> Riddell - I want it to be auto-mounted though
<sebas> auto
<sebas> :)
<Mez> sebas, then that uato mounts it as which user though ?
<sebas> That doesn't make a difference for fat32, and the permissions are set by the mountpoint anyway.
<sebas> You *can* pass uid and gid though
<sebas>  rw,noatime,uid=500,gid=500,user like this
<Mez> sebas - it's not defined by the moutn point - as it just resets it to r-x
<sebas> If you want even with a umask, although I don't know if it makes sense.
<Mez> Riddell: you wouldnt happen to know if Sladen's out on his travels today would you ?
<sebas> How can FAT32 have r-x?
<Mez> drwxr-xr-x  10 root root 49152 Jan  1  1970 music
<sebas> And can you write?
<Mez> /dev/hda2 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<Mez> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
<Mez> /sys /sys sysfs rw 0 0
<Mez> varrun /var/run tmpfs rw 0 0
<Mez> varlock /var/lock tmpfs rw 0 0
<Mez> procbususb /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<jpatrick> Mez: was in Barcelona last time I talked to him
<Mez> udev /dev tmpfs rw 0 0
<Mez> devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,gid=5,mode=620 0 0
<Mez> devshm /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0
<Mez> lrm /lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386/volatile tmpfs rw 0 0
<Mez> /dev/hdb1 /music vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<Mez> jpatrick, I'm sure I saw him on his bike in brum earlier
<Mez> sebas - I want to be able to mount on bootup 2 partitions so they're writable by a certain user.
<Mez> Guess I'll pass the uid and gid
<sebas> Eh, yeah.
<Mez> drwxr-xr-x  10 cai  cai  49152 1970-01-01 01:00 music
<Mez> that's better
<Lure> Riddell: ubiquity install completed and did not corrupt win partition - I think it is good for Beta2
<Riddell> Lure: excellent, thanks
<Riddell> Lure: reboot button doesn't work?
<Lure> no - I have added syslog with error in the bug
<Riddell> thanks
<Lure> Riddell: now I understand that your (and Kamion's) time was well spent - Ubiquity is really, really cool!
<Riddell> well, still a few things to fix before final release :)
<Lure> Riddell: I know, but the concept is so cool and I am sure it will be polished by release
<robotgeek> what is Ubiquity?
<jpatrick> robotgeek: expresso's new name
<jjesse> an unfortnate name
<jjesse> i don't like it
<Riddell> jjesse: why?
<jjesse> Espresso seems catchier
<jjesse> if catchier is a word
<jjesse> what does Ubiquity mean?
<Riddell> what does Jonathan mean?  it's just a name
<jpatrick> been in many places at once
<jpatrick> being*
<jjesse> Riddell: nice answer :)
<jjesse> i don't know maybe it will grow on me
<jpatrick> [[Ubiquity] ] 
<Riddell> testers needed 18:59 < pitti> carlos, Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/ has new langpacks; can you please test them?
<jpatrick> ok, translation done, just have to wait for kubuntu-es.org to come back
<Riddell> where did it go?
<jpatrick> Riddell: we change to Drupal, and we're polishing things up
<OdyX> Riddell: these are Rosetta's ?
<Riddell> yes, first from rosetta
<OdyX> OK.
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu-es.org/?q=node/3
<jpatrick> ^ seaLne
<yuriy> i like the option to subscribe when you comment on a bug :) that was a little annoying before
<Tonio_> kubuntu meeting in an hour !!!!!
<jpatrick> damn
<Riddell> Tonio_: no
<Riddell> or is it
<Riddell> 2 hours
<Tonio_> ho yes excuse me Riddell :)
<Tonio_> 23 utc
* jpatrick has Spanish exam, "less than 12 hours away!"
<Tm_T> man I'm broken...
<jpatrick> so what's your story?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: just ill, in pains, in drugs... and I need sleep =)
<OdyX> Riddell: would it be useful to add an item "future of Kubuntu" in today's discussion? relating to sabdfl's last mail ?
<Riddell> OdyX: I already have
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Sorry for flood then,
<Riddell> 1 line isn't a flood :)
<jjesse> can the meeting be earlier :)  its during my run 
<Riddell> jjesse: no, there's already a distro meeting and hobbsee needed it "late"
<jjesse> oh well, i'll have to run fast then
<Riddell> pyqt beta for qt 4 is out, but no \sh to package it
<jpatrick> shame :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: our meeting was not 23 utc, but 22....
<Tonio_> however, previous meeting isn't over, so we have to wait a bit ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, 45 minutes
<pygi> Riddell: hi hi
<Riddell> date --utc
<Riddell> hi pygi 
<pygi> I have a question :) Why haven't you gave ideas for SoC, so kubuntu can benefit from projects?
<Riddell> pygi: I did, where are you looking?
<pygi> well, this?
<pygi> http://code.google.com/summerofcode.html
<pygi> I mean, more :-P
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2006#head-9e6a838e783a029277db9739d6c0579e6d7d8350
<pygi> dah, I was reffering to that :P
<pygi> wrong paste, sorry
* Riddell wonders who added School classes note taking utility
<pygi> that spec for notes is kinda weird =P
<Lure> Riddell: what about some stuff from KubuntuFutureIdeas?
<Riddell> Lure: any specific suggestions?
<Lure> Riddell: grub config tool, kpowersave config tool, LVM config tool
<Riddell> doesn't kpowersave have it's own config stuff?
<Lure> Riddell: only user specific, not global (which is part of yast2)
<raphink> Riddell: is the kubuntu meeting still @ 22 UTC ??
<Riddell> added
<Riddell> raphink: yes, 35 minutes
<raphink> oh so it's at 23 UTC
<raphink> ok :)
<Lure> raphink: no - UTC 22, GMT 23
<raphink> unless I'm wrong with UTC time
<raphink> ok
<raphink> yes we changed times
<raphink> it's summer time now
<raphink> I forgot
<Riddell> Lure: UTC == GMT (less some leap-seconds)
<Lure> Riddell: do you know knetworkconf code? I am strugling with understanding how config files are written 
<pygi_> Riddell: I have quite a nice idea for people if they want to do it for SoC , but you won't like it 
<Lure> Riddell: true, I meant London time
<pygi_> Python IDE with integrated QT/KDE designer 
<Lure> and why system-tools-backends is not used...
<Riddell> Lure: it doesn't use system-tools backends?
<Riddell> Lure: it must do surely
<Riddell> Lure: that code is a mess
<Lure> Riddell: it looks it has own copy and not Ubuntus (like gnome/xfce)
<sebas> Lure: Rewrite it as a guidance module.
<pygi> Riddell: thoughts? 
<Lure> I am concerned it is old cut&paste from gnome...
<Riddell> pygi: hmm, eric/kdevelop already do that?
<sebas> I might even have some parsing code for debian style network config files lying around bitrotting :)
<Lure> sebas: I am more and more thinking it would be better then trying to fix it...
<pygi> Riddell: nah, not integrated enough 
<OdyX> Riddell: UTC == GMT but not in summer-time... 
<Lure> sebas: particularly as .pl is hard to read (at least 5 years since I used perl)
* sebas is not a friend of perl either :>
<Lure> sebas: there is just this really annoying bug and then I think we can be stable for dapper, but I will add to KubuntuFeatureIdeas proposal for network config tool (with WPA)
<pygi> night
<jpatrick> pygi: night
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we start now or will we wait for 23 utc ?
<OdyX> Tonio_: wait for me.. :D
<Tonio_> OdyX: ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I'm off
<jpatrick> i knew it was too late...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: :(
<jpatrick> it's now midnight here
<jpatrick> and exam tomorrow (and no studying done :/ )
<yuriy> midnight's too early to study
<Tonio_> jpatrick: it looks like nobody's here for the meeting
<Tonio_> jpatrick: even the guys for whom we placed it that late, like freeflying or hobbsee......
<ajmitch_> morning
<Lure> Tonio_: Hobbsee joins on time (alarm clock) ;-)
<Lure> ajmitch_: morning (for me in 5 minutes) ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ;)
<Tonio_> ajmitch_: morning
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in 1 minute in #ubuntu-meeting
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-03
<Lure> btw, we are talking getting it to System submenu and not main menu, right?
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes
<freeflying> Tonio_: ktranslator is 0.4 now , works more well thanit is in universe now 
<Tonio_> freeflying: uvfe required ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: ya
<Tonio_> freeflying: will do this we :)
<freeflying> Tonio_: how to get the build log of pbuilder? 
<Tonio_> freeflying: sudo pbuilder build -o output.file bla.dsc
<freeflying> Tonio_: can't get it with -o option
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: arf sorry
<Tonio_> freeflying: sudo pbuilder build --logfile output.file bla.dsc
<freeflying> then where shall the logfile be?
<ajmitch_> in the current directory
<freeflying> strange, I've trid with --logfile and pkgname-logfile, still can not get the log
<Tonio_> freeflying: paste tour command here plz ?
<Hobbsee> this is tedious.....
<Lure> ;-)
* Hobbsee suspects that most people will stop attending the meetings if they're all this tedious...
* Hobbsee wonders who will be the one to get them back on track.
<Lure> looks like #kubuntu-devel when everybody is online ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: hehe rather.  and while tha'ts great, it's not for a meeting when you're trying to get stuff sorted out!
<Lure> agree - we need somebody to lead each meeting and press for time 
<Lure> raphink did it once and it was not that bad...
<freeflying> raphink: can you confirm the craches of kcmviewer on ppc
<Hobbsee> Lure: Riddell does it most of the time...he's just not much of a firecracker about it :P - he does do a good job though
<Lure> you need to have somebody to say: "that is off-topic"
<raphink> didn't ahve the time to test freeflying
* Hobbsee wonders what it would be like to have that job
<raphink> I don't have much time for me lately
<raphink> very very busy
<Hobbsee> raphink: that's as i thought - you and Riddell do heaps, and the rest of us are kind of lost, not really knowing what to do that much...
<raphink> Hobbsee: I don't do heaps lately
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> well, more heaps
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/79
<freeflying> robotgeek: are you around
<Hobbsee> Lure: bug 31710
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31710 in xfce4-session "package won't install - clashes with xfce4-toys" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31710
<Hobbsee> nope...
<Hobbsee> Lure: bug 30710
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30710 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Configuring a wlan0 in system settings/kcontrol crashes system settings" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30710
<Hobbsee> that looks better!
<Lure> Fixed last week 
<Hobbsee> right.  there was more added to it, in my inbox this morning...so i dunno.  i'll ask for more testers
<Lure> bug 30775
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30775 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "[Dapper]  Application Crash when trying to configure network interface thats not enabled" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30775
<Lure> I have fixed those:
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Lure>   * Add kubuntu_03_dns_alias.diff to fix wrong warning about missing
<Lure>     alias in DNS server add dialog (Closes: Malone #35507)
<Lure>   * Add kubuntu_04_enable_apply.diff: before enable/disable interface
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35507 in kdeadmin knetworkconf ""You have to type an alias first" appears when adding DNS server in network settings" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35507
<Lure>     check if settings have been changed and ask user to apply
<Lure>     (Closes: Malone #35509)
<Lure>   * Add kubuntu_05_net_calc_crash.diff to fix crash in netmask/broadcast
<Lure>     calculation in case of empty/uninitialized fields (Closes: Malone #30775)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35509 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Enabling network interface fails if changes to network settings have not been applied" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35509
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30775 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "[Dapper]  Application Crash when trying to configure network interface thats not enabled" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30775
<Lure>   * Added kubuntu_02_wep_key.diff to fix WEP key (Malone #24516)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24516 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Wireless Configuration Writes Bad Interfaces File" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/24516
<Hobbsee> right...koay
<Lure> I am looking now to fix bug 18069 which also breaks n-m
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 18069 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Syntax error in /etc/network/interfaces file" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/18069
<Lure> (but it is harder than I thought)
* Hobbsee nods
* Lure has to get some sleep - it is 2 AM...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's a bit like that...
<apokryphos> bug system is still listed as "Bugzilla" on the Kubuntu site :D
<Riddell> apokryphos: where?
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> would be nice as well, I think, to have the wiki links in the navigation point to the kubuntu wiki
<apokryphos> nicer blue 8)
<Riddell> fixed
<Riddell> thanks
<Hobbsee> LOL!  i mentoined earlier that no one had complained about the artwork for a while...and now am proved wrong
<Hobbsee> oh, he's on breezy..that's okay then
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 05/11/06 2100 UTC
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: pong
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: can you use kchmviewer on ppc 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: okay, let me install. 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: any specific repo?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: in universe
<freeflying-ibook> I'm suffering crashes of it 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: do you have .chm handy?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: sorry,no
<robotgeek> kk, lemme google
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: yes , crashes on startup
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: bug 34610
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34610 in kchmviewer "Crashes when I try to run or open chm file " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34610
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: added my backtrace too
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: it crashes on ppc, but works fine on i386,even the latest
<robotgeek> hmm, weird. i never used this, use xchm mostly
<freeflying-ibook> this can support unicode better then xchm, heh
<robotgeek> ah, okay. i did not know this existed :P
<Sime> Riddell: Guidance 0.6.6 is out ( http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/ )
<freeflying> seaLne: ping
<seaLne> morning
<freeflying> seaLne: the interview of Jane has been translated into Chinese
<freeflying> seaLne: http://www.foss.org.cn/node/103
<seaLne> cool
<seaLne> you doing Riddell as well?
<freeflying> seaLne: sure
<freeflying> seaLne: http://www.foss.org.cn/node/85 --< Riddell's
<seaLne> freeflying: roughly how long does it take to translate?
<freeflying> seaLne: 1-2 days
<seaLne> how many hours?
<freeflying> seaLne: If i do like Riddell's , maybe 1-2 hrs
<Riddell> cool!  I'm in Chinese
<freeflying> Riddell: got my feedback of beta2?
<Riddell> freeflying: Lure tested it yesterday and seemed happy
<Riddell> cool, mepis loves us http://www.mepis.org/node/9745
<freeflying> Riddell: i'm a exception? but I also got feddbacks about this 
<Riddell> freeflying: what sort of feedback?
<freeflying> Riddell: fail to grub install 
<Riddell> from text installer?
<freeflying> ya
<freeflying> and also another issue , when I choose chinese from gfxboot , then I can not select lanuage in d-i
<OdyX> plop
<Hobbsee_away> oh evening Riddell - did you have a good sleep?
<Riddell> Hobbsee_away: yes, wonderful thanks
<Hobbsee_away> :)
* Hobbsee_away will be back in a bit
<kwwii> moing
<Hobbsee> hey again kwwii 
<kwwii> howdy Hobsee
* Hobbsee kicks kwwii and advises him to use tab completion :P
<Riddell> morning kwwii, brainwashing ceremony go ok?
<kwwii> lol, sorry
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, but it was really stressy
<kwwii> Riddell: I think they convinced him
<kwwii> anyone here know which stand number the kubuntu stand at linuxtag is?
<Lure> Riddell: any define in KDE headers for byte-order (LSB/MSB)? I need to fix 23750 and need to know byte order (or platform at least)
<Lure> bug 23750
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23750 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "kcm_knetworkconfmodule: route: inverse byte order, like 1.x.168.192" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23750
<Lure> Riddell: I could use /usr/include/endian.h, but not sure how portable this is (probably just Linux) - do we care for other?
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: found it - Q_BYTE_ORDER is probably more portable
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: did you have a different cups to test still somewhere other than in repos for dapper? I can't print to PDF from konqueror currently.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: although I think it's actually GS that's the problem.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: and Lure - Riddell is AFK
<OdyX> Did the "Linux for human beings" disappeared from Ubuntu's communication yet ?
* robotgeek removes libqt3-mt
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: er, why?
<Sime> Riddell: Guidance 0.6.6 is out ( http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/ )
<Riddell> Sime: excellent, does it fix the Apply issues?
<sebas> Nice logo: http://tweakers.net/reviews/623/2 ;-)
<Riddell> sebas: yes, that has been pointed out before
<Riddell> it's incase this whole giving away software at no cost thing fails, we can just close them down for trademark infringement :)
<Lure> freeflying: around? can you try attached patch in bug 23750?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23750 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "kcm_knetworkconfmodule: route: inverse byte order, like 1.x.168.192" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23750
<Lure> or anybody else that can build and test on PPC
<freeflying> Lure: hi
<Lure> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Lure: need now ?
<Lure> freeflying: when it is fine with you - I just do not want to request upload before test as it has platform conditional code
<freeflying> Lure: ok, build it now
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, always good to have at least one stable business model at hand ;-)
<freeflying> Lure: building
<Lure> freeflying: thanks!
<freeflying> Lure: not at all  :)
<freeflying> Lure: done, how can I give you 
<freeflying> Lure: works
<Lure> freeflying: great - and thanks again!
<freeflying> Lure: or I upload the debdiff to LP?
<Lure> freeflying: I have still ono or two fixes I plan to include today, therefore I plan to send it by the end of day...
<freeflying> Lure: okey
<freeflying> Lure: you've tested beta2?
<Lure> freeflying: yep, LiveCD + Ubiquity install on my desktop - 
<Lure> some minor glitches still, but it does not corrupt partition table for me anymore
<freeflying> Lure: the text-installer fails to install grub for me 
<Lure> freeflying: interesting, but text installer is the same as in beta1 - they did not change the CD image...
<freeflying> Lure: alpha, I've got feedbacks about this issue
<freeflying> Lure: from alpha, I've got feedbacks about this issue
<Sime> Riddell: Apply button issue. No, I haven't had enough time to go into systemsettings and work it out yet.
<Sime> Riddell: I figured it would be a good idea not to sit on bug fixes too long now. => release.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> that's 0.6.6 uploaded now
<Lure> Sime: while looking at systemsettings, can you explain bug 23818? it looks like network module does not shutdown on Show All
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23818 in kde-systemsettings "When a page is unsaved, hitting show all, followed by "apply" to save settings results in the page being reloaded in the background, blocking you from using it again" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23818
<Sime> Lure: I can't seem to reproduce the problem here.
<kmon> mmm
<kmon> kubuntu bittorrent for beta2 is a little bit slow
<Sime> Lure: What I can say is that tell networkconf to discard the changes, doesn't actually discard the changes.
<kmon> at least for amd64 live cd :(
<Sime> Lure: BTW, clicking on Show All doesn't unload the modules. This is true (and OK).
<Sime> Lure: The older version of systemsetting unloaded modules and crashed things a lot.
<Lure> Sime: ok, I thought that show all should unload it - then I need to fix Discard... :-(
<Lure> Sime: maybe knetworkconf is counting on that it will be unloaded to actually Discard...
<Sime> Lure: It did, but it was very buggy.
<Sime> Lure: maybe.
<Lure> Sime: thanks - at least I know what to look for now...
<Sime> Lure: BTW, if you run two instances of sys-settings...
<Sime> Lure: ...then you can't go to admin mode in networkconf for example, in both.
<Sime> Lure: You can't run the same module twice as root.
<Lure> Sime: you cannot even open the network in second 
<Sime> Lure: as the normal user you can. But going to admin mode wno't work.
<Lure> Sime: networkconf does not allow it even for normal user (at least for me)
<Sime> Lure: oh... also as a normal user too...
<Lure> Sime: but that is not a problem I think... not real-life use case IMHO
<Sime> Lure: no it is not a problem. But it might look like a bug to some people.
<Sime> Lure: actually the behaviour kind of is a good idea.
<Lure> Sime: I think so - it does not make much sense to allow even for non-root to have two open at the same time
<Sime> Lure: you also stand a good chance of corrupting config files that way too.
<Lure> Sime: but if we change to that, then having module running after Show All does not make much sense as the other window will complain that it is already running even than you are now already in different module...
<Sime> Lure: maybe... The fact is that I tried to fix the old behaviour (unloading) and couldn't get it worked out so that things didn't crash all the time when click on Show All.
<Lure> Sime: were crashes only with specific modules or in general? It may be easier to fix those modules that try to address side effects (even thought they are minor annoyances and not crashes)
<Sime> Lure: it got trick with the modules running as Admin. (i.e. as an external process).
<Tonio_> hey
<Riddell> salut tonio
<Riddell> Tonio_: seen the announcement about the ubuntu distro spec sprint?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> just back from work :)
<Riddell> word on the streets is that it's in paris
<Tonio_> Riddell: url ?
<Riddell> I don't actually have one
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> so you'll be in paris soon ? ^^
<Riddell> June
<Tonio_> great, if you don't have a place to sleep, you can come at home, no pb, I have two rooms and leave alone since girlfriend is gone, so that's fine :)
<Tonio_> I just saw compiz now works with aiglx
<Tonio_> very interesting since aiglx is by far easier to integrate than xgl
<Tonio_> anyone tested ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will the ubuntu spec sprint be opened to public ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, I'll be there, and that'll be my latest month in paris, since I'm leaving to orleans in july :)
<Riddell> 18th to 24th
<Riddell> and just as a warning, these events are grueling long days of hard labour writing and discussing specs.  but occationally we have fun too :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds very interesting, I'll be there, no pb ;)
<Tonio_> salut mon raphinou
<Riddell> ah, raphink, up for long Parisian nights of fun and joy?
<raphink> haha
<raphink> Riddell: my bets friend is here for a few days
<raphink> so I spend quite a lot of time with her as it happens very very few
<Riddell> good, bring him too
<toma> going to bed at 2am does not improve productivity during the next work day...
<raphink> salut Tonio_
<Riddell> 18th to 24th June, Paris
<raphink> Riddell: what's going on there at that time?
<Riddell> raphink: ubuntu distro spec sprint!
<raphink> oh great :)
<raphink> in Paris ?
<raphink> :D :D
<Riddell> oui oui
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: after that will be a i18n conference?
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: no idea, I've not heard of one
<raphink> that's great :)
<raphink> thanks for the news Riddell
<jpatrick> Riddell: any idea what my issue is now: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/687276
<Riddell> with all our great French contributors we should have a good kubuntu showing :)
* toma wonders what a distro spec sprint is, but will not ask that, because that will show that i dont know it.
<Riddell> /bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libkeximain.la: No such file or directory
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: heard from mvo :)
<jpatrick> d'oh
<Riddell> jpatrick: your issue is that libtool is evil
<raphink> toma: it's when you gather for a few days to talk about what is gonna be done in the next version of the distro
<Riddell> jpatrick: maybe I need to include that file in koffice-dev
<jpatrick> or, should I just dep on kexi ?
<toma> raphink: ow, ok, but 4 days?
<raphink> toma: sure
<raphink> lots of work
<toma> 6 even
<raphink> to draft stuff and all
<Riddell> jpatrick: if that file is in kext then yes
<raphink> so there's just to devel afterwards
<jpatrick> ok
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_:  do you agree on include ktranslator in main?
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: I wouldn't mine ;) but I don't decide
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: I need to make an uvfe this WE
<Tonio_> that's on my todo list
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: after all,you are the maintainer heh
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: but honnestly, there are other tools I would like to see in main before ;)
<Tonio_> like knetworkmanager or wlassistant.....
<toma> rsibreak
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need to ping on that point, as main inclusion reports are now waiting for about a month
<Riddell> Tonio_: those are going to be promoted
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice, I saw kmplayer was in main already
<Riddell> Tonio_: they're been reviewed and will be promoted with the anistacia review this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: perfect ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanted to discuss with you about kmplayer
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_:  then ktranslator :)
<Tonio_> I'm a bit embarrassed with it
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's up with it?
<Tonio_> streaming and konq plugin work fine, but to associate mms or rtsp protocols with it, you need the kmplayer standard package
<Riddell> even for konq plugin?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> why's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds stupid, but that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: look for rtsp.protocol actually, it is associated with kaffeine, not the konq plugin
<Tonio_> but then in konq, that allows the konq plugin
<Tonio_> that means if we want a good kmplayer konqueror's integration, we have to ship the full kmplayer package, and I don't think we want 2 players in kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was siggesting to investigate and atalk kaffeine upstream about those konqueror crashing
<Riddell> there must be a way to have it working without kmplayer proper
<Tonio_> Riddell: that should and could be fixed I think
<Riddell> it should be but kaffeine has always crashed and I don't see it being fixed any time soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning protocols integration, I searched without success
<toma> did you talk to Koos Vriesen?
<Tonio_> toma: nope, but we should ;)
<toma> he is very friendly and replies pretty fast....
<Tonio_> toma: the problem is in fact that using 2 players makes it complicated for the configuration, and none of them is "the perfect player" :)
<Tonio_> toma: I will send him an email
<Tonio_> toma: the real problem is those crashes of konq when kaffeine is used.... if that's fixed, we don't need kmplayer at all
<jpatrick> Riddell: you're right, libtool is evil
<toma> Tonio_: is there a valid backtrace / bug upstream?
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'm compliling koffice to see if it generates that file, but it'll take an hour or two
<Tonio_> toma: so many ;)
<toma> Tonio_: oki
<Tonio_> toma: every kaffeine user is complaning about that konqueror integration
<Tonio_> toma: let me search a bit on launchpad
<jpatrick> should be in kexi....
<toma> Tonio_: hmm, just asking ;-) I have no intend to hack on it ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: is your latest packaged version more stable concerning konqueror ?
<toma> Tonio_: i'm a happy kmplayer user
<Tonio_> toma: I too, but the standalone player is not as good as kaffeine to me
<jpatrick> Riddell: better put I can't find any *.la files from kexi
<toma> Tonio_: It is sufficient for me
<Riddell> jpatrick: quite possibly they're just not included in koffice-dev
<jpatrick> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libkeximain.la&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<jpatrick> was in Breezy's kexi^
<Tonio_> jpatrick: if you like simple things, you should have a look to codeine
<Tonio_> it is VERY nice, and very stable too
<jpatrick> Tonio_: i will look at that
<Tonio_> could have ben an option for kubuntu too since it wasn't only xine compatible
<toma> but the maintainer does not respond to mails
<jpatrick> Tonio_: Xine in KMPlayer has died here
<Tonio_> oups, that was for toma ;) sorry jpatrick
<jpatrick> Tonio_: never mind
<Tonio_> jpatrick: well, xine is supposed to work, but of course kmplayer is optimised with mplayer
<toma> Tonio_: i know the app, i wrote a patch for media support for it, but never received a reply from upstream.
* Tonio_ dreams of a QT gui for vlc
<Tonio_> toma: it is possibly discontinued
* toma dreams of a QT gui for kino and will probably start to write it
<Tonio_> toma: where is your latest kaffeine package available for tests plz ?
<Tonio_> toma: that wouls be nice too ;)
* Tonio_ dreams that gnome switches to QT ;)
<Tonio_> that would help much hihi
<toma> haha
<jpatrick> Tonio_: codeine does have xine support
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, but xine only, so as the future seems to be gstreamer for ubuntu, that's not a good choice for us ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I've always prefered Xine
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes, gstreamer isn't mature enough for the moment
<jpatrick> Tonio_: and it just works here: http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot41jg.png
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yes codeine is the kind of applications that "just work"
<Tonio_> 2 buttons and never crashes
<jpatrick> and a process bar
<Parkotron> Personally, I think Kaffeine is the nicest, most balanced media player I've ever used. It just crashes way to often and has way to many toolbars turned on by default.
<Tonio_> I'm testing the latest debian packaged version
<Tonio_> all patches have been removed, so maybe that as something to see with stability
<jpatrick> I'm off, to buy some guitar strings... later
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad news for kaffeine... from upstream : If you're a talking about the crash after leaving the embedded player: Thats a problem with some x-server versions and can not be fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: KMplayer runs a xine instance in another process then blits the image to the KApplication. This is less efficient, but at least avoids the crash
<Tonio_> so we may never found a solution to the issue unfortunately
<Tonio_> Riddell: latest kwlan just released, interested in testing it ?
<Tonio_> as it works with wpa, could be better than wlassistant as default if not bugging
<Riddell> hmm, probably too late to change wifi manager again
<Riddell> uniq: what did you do to confirm bug 41720?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41720 in kdebase kdm "In dapper, kdm should depend on kubuntu-default-settings or have a different default theme" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41720
<Lure> Tonio_: test package of kwlan would be nice
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm just doing it
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't have my laptop actually, interested to test it ?
<Lure> Tonio_: knm with new icons and some bugfixes were released with SuSE RC3 today
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum..... since wlassistant isn't in main yet...
<Lure> Tonio_: it also includes different solution for disabling notification as the patch from \sh
<Tonio_> Lure: nice, but requires an ufve
<Tonio_> Riddell: anywa, could be interesting having kwlan in universe in any case ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I would prefer test binaries first to see if it is worth to ask for UVFe or we wait for next release
<Lure> Riddell: I heard there will be flight 7 - when is this planned?
<Tonio_> Lure: can you get the tarball while I'm packaging kwlan ?
<jjesse> why not just use knetworkmanager?
<Lure> Tonio_: I am busy testing knetworkconf fixes, but when done I can look into this
<jjesse> i love it
<Tonio_> Lure: no pb ;)
<Tonio_> jjesse: hum, hard to install by default at the moment, since network-manager has a few limitations
<Lure> jjesse: problem is that when knm does not work it is hard to debug and help people
<Lure> jjesse: wlassistant and kwlan are simplier (manual) and therefore easier to support out of box
<Tonio_> like dhcp only....
<jjesse> oh thanks guys :)  i love the fact that when i go home or travel to a different branch office i don't have to do a sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 it just detects the change and resolves automatically
<jjesse> and then finding wireless connections is a piece of cake :)
<Lure> jjesse: when it works it is really nice - and Keybuk&siretart are working on nailing down the bugs so it my get to very decent state before release
<jjesse> Lure: cool to know, but it's got my vote :)
<yuriy> Tonio_: does it say what x-server versions it has a problem with? and if it is an x-server problem, why not fix THAT problem as opposed to just never resolving the issue
<yuriy> Parkotron: have you tried 0.8.1?
<Tonio_> yuriy: well, if you feel able to fix this ;)
<yuriy> Tonio_: just saying never say never ;)
<yuriy> as well as, has this issue been reported to the X developers/whatever they use for bug tracking
<Tonio_> yuriy: hehe sure :)
<uniq> riddell: i removed kubuntu-default-settings. and restarted kdm.
<Riddell> hmm, there should be a script to turn off themes in that case
<uniq> I'll check again.
<Riddell> it may well not work of course, check for output from dpkg
<uniq> I may have edited some configs manually at some time too. I'll double check.
<yuriy> jjesse: I recall someone (Riddell?) mentioning that KsCD was unmaintained.  otherwise i agree #30809 needs a look.  I'll try the use digital playback thing now.
<jjesse> yuriy: maybe KsCD just needs to be for digital playback by default?
<yuriy> jjesse: ok well i do get your error in kaffeine
<jjesse> yuriy: before or after using the digital playback?
<yuriy> before. trying now.
<Parkotron> yuriy: Yes, briefly. And I did notice some improvements. However, I still do most all of my video watching in my Breezy installation, so I haven't really put it to the test.
<Lure> Riddell, raphink: sent you debdiff for two knetworkconf fixes - if you have time please review & upload
<uniq> riddell: you're right. It works for me too, with the default kdmrc.
<Riddell> uniq: cool
<Riddell> Lure: cooler
<yuriy> jjesse: enabling "use digital playback" made the audio work in KsCD but didn't affect kaffeine
* Lure thinks he is done with major issues on knetworkconf and will do some fun stuff now ;-)
<yuriy> btw, I had no problems at all playing audio cd's with kaffeine 0.8.1
<uniq> riddell: did we have kubuntu-default-settings as dep on kdm before breezy? I think i remember we removed it. Silly me, wanting to re-add it :)
<yuriy> jjesse: my drop down menu is also empty, but if i put in /dev/hdc it plays
<jjesse> yuriy: wierd will have to look at kaffiene again for me
<Riddell> uniq: yes, in breezy it was asasasasas
<uniq> :)
<uniq> I'll delete the patch and forget i ever suggested re-adding that dependency :] 
<uniq> well, gtg. later kubuntuers.
<jpatrick> kubuntuero, I think it is
<yuriy> jjesse: in kaffeine>settings>xine engine parameters>media the first thing there is the audio cd location. so it should at least be in that drop down menu, though it should really just be detecting the cd automatically. maybe it's not reading that setting?
<yuriy> jjesse: if i go to file>recently played the first thing there is cdda:/1, if i click on that xine says "No plugin found to handle this resource (cdda:/1)", maybe that's what's happening when you put in the CD in the first place, so maybe it's another KIO problem
<yuriy> or is cdda:/ a xine thing, not a KDE io? i've never seen it before.
<yuriy> jjesse: no bugs filed on this on malone or kde, so probably a new-ish kubuntu problem or something else wrong on my (our?) systems
<Lure> Tonio_: I am looking debian svn for knm: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-utopia/packages/unstable/knetworkmanager/?rev=0&sc=0
<Lure> see latest changelog: they have fixed knetworkmanager package by just doing Provides: - should we do the same?
<jjesse> yuriy: i think we need to file a bug
<OdyXydO> Bye all. Nice week-end!
<yuriy> jjesse: typing it up already :)
<yuriy> jjesse: #41962
<uniq> any thoughs on #32350 ? I've added a link to a proposed patch to add the shortcut.
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm forgetting the idea of kwlan, sources are crappy........
<Lure> Tonio_: I have read the kdeapps.org and it does not sound ready for test yet...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> seems like it could be nice to simply merge the debian package for knm if it works nicelly
<Tonio_> I'm gonna package it
<Lure> Tonio_: that would be great - will you take knm sources from SVN or from their src.rpm?
<Tonio_> Lure: svn
<Riddell> Lure: does provides mean that you can do an   apt-get install knetworkmanager?
* Riddell isn't sure
<Lure> Riddell: not sure either - but for sure apt-cache search finds it at least
<Tonio_> Riddell: I changed the package
<Tonio_> you can now apt-get install knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> network-manager-kde is just a metapackage for naming convention
<Lure> Tonio_: true, but we then have n-m-kde also - mbiebl in debian just used Provides: knetworkmanager 
<Tonio_> so that you can install both ways
<Tonio_> Lure: I can change that
<Lure> Tonio_: we should try if Provides is enough for apt-get install to actuall install, otheriwse I think we should stick with your solution
<Tonio_> Lure: what do you mean by "provides" ?
<Lure> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-utopia/packages/unstable/knetworkmanager/debian/control?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<\sh> hmmm...since when is changing tabs in konversation not working?
<Tonio_> \sh: 2 days, I did a fix for k-d-s
<Tonio_> but raphink didn't upload
<\sh> ah :)
<Tonio_> \sh: you can use secondary option : ctrl + page up/down
<\sh> too gnomish :)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's not a response ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: Provides means that the package also provides that package 
<Tonio_> Lure: even though it can sound stupid, that was a real question :) I didn't understood your previous phrase
<uniq> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-virtual
<uniq> explains Provides:
<Lure> uniq: thank you
<Tonio_> Lure: well, I don't see the point, install network-manager-kde, and you'll get knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> so you can just install knetworkmanager, that will just avoid installing a metapackage :)
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> ok
<uniq> it's used for mail-transport-agent and similar.
<Lure> Tonio_: question is: if there is no real knetworkmanager package (just n-m-kde + Provides:knm), does apt-get install knetworkmanager work or not (to fullfl \sh requirement)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I see
<\sh> this will work
<\sh> with the provide, but knetworkmanager should be the real name...and not n-m-k, because nobody will find it
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, but will apt-cache search be able to find both ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: that sounds nice
<\sh> yes
<Lure> Tonio_: try apt-cache search powernowd
<Lure> (powersaved Provides/Conflicts/Replaces powernowd)
<\sh> the perfekt solution would be: if kubuntu-desktop then apt-get install network-manager installs knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> yes I see
<\sh> if not, only n-m-g
<\sh> by the way...the knetworkmanager implemented my idea with a different (easier) approach....
<Tonio_> \sh: is it possible to make conditionnal dependancies ?
<\sh> so, this fix should be in the kde-svn...i'll check tomorrow if I can backport the patch
<Lure> Tonio_: I think you can say x || y
<Lure> \sh: Tonio_ will pull svn now and prepare a test package for consideration
<\sh> that's not conditional....conditional would be to react if something is defined
<Lure> if it will look good, we will do UVFe
<\sh> cool
<Tonio_> Lure: yes you can x||y
<Lure> there are new icons I would like to see.. ;-)
<Tonio_> but I don't see how can \sh proposal be done
<Tonio_> if kubuntu-desktop then network-manager installs knetworkmanager
<\sh> never....or in deb pkg format v99 :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am not sure if we need that: k-d depends (not yet ;-)) on n-m-kde (which provides knm) and thsi one depends on n-m
<Tonio_> Lure: someone searching for network-manager will not find the kde component
<\sh> if k-d will be installed...
<Tonio_> so maybe the Provides idea is the best
<Lure> Tonio_: I thik Provides is good enough: you can search with network-manager or knetworkmanager and you will always find the right package: network-manager-kde
<\sh> the idea is, that you have a meta package with determins the installed desktop style and installs the required frontend...it's more a packaging thing :) has nothing to do with the deps
<Lure> \sh: ok, I thought that you know some deb magic ;-)
<\sh> package: knetworkmanager should provide network-manager-kde, not the other way around :)
<Tonio_> \sh: ah, right ;)
<Lure> \sh: why - I like n-m-kde as it is consitent with otker n-m packages
<Lure> I thought your concern was only about finding the right package
<Lure> and I also do not wond to be to different to debian in this regard
<\sh> Lure: to be honest, I don't know who decided to use the name, but the maintainer don't know who peoples brains are working
<Lure> s/wond/want/
<\sh> s/who/how/
<\sh> true story: i didn't even know that there was a kde frontend for nm
<\sh> so I searched for knetworkmanager, never found it...
<Lure> \sh: fyi, suse (=authors) also uses similar name for package networkmanager-kde - see http://ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/
<uniq> now that it's provided by a package you will find the package that provides it in the search.
<Lure> NetworkManager-kde actually
<\sh> so, the normal plain user is searching the name of the application, he/she won't search for anything else..so the package should be named like the application and can provide a "namespace" which is shared between similar packages...I mean: mail-transport-agent and you have to choose between exim, postfix etc. the ideal way would be: install network-manager and decide what frontend you want to have, or the package determines the frontend b
<\sh> and I'm just an old lazy fart and did: apt-get install knetworkmanager and got nothing :)
<uniq> correct. but if only one package provides mail-transoport-agent it's installed automatically.
<\sh> right, but we have at least 
<\sh> shermann@toshiba-laptop:~$ apt-cache search mail-transport-agent|wc -l
<\sh> 18
<uniq> You will get 'Note, selecting [package that provides]  instead of [package] 
<uniq> not for network-manager.
<\sh> also correct....but when I write another frontend, or someone else will write a better gnomish one?
<\sh> (now we will come to a philosophical discussion :))
<uniq> then you must write a fronted that works :)
<uniq> But I agree with you. The only reason for not doing it that way, is if debian does it the other way around.
<\sh> so the question is more: do we have better ideas to implement something more intelligent, or do we follow the geekish debian way? ;) (bash hit smash....I said jehova ;))
<uniq> I don't have any better ideas.
<\sh> improving the deb format...did you read d-d about the problems of meta-packages and the other approach of tasksel?
<Tonio_> hum I'm a bit embarrassed with latest version concerning the versionning
<Tonio_> the actual is 0.1~r5031
<Tonio_> I can't update with 0.99+svn04282006
<\sh> that's a good thing for showing svn revisions...
<Tonio_> \sh: what would you suggest ?
<Tonio_> using revision number ?
<Tonio_> \sh: revision number has now changes since knetworkmanager is in kde svn
<Lure> Tonio_: I think ubuntu way is to use real version (0.1) and ~, while debian do not like ~, therefor they create 0.99 versions
<Tonio_> yes but revision on kde svn is 535219
<Tonio_> actual version is 5931
<uniq> \sh: no i don't follow debian-devel anymore, waay to little time for that. Do you have a link/search word to find it?
<Lure> Tonio_: this is pain, since they moved from Timo's private svn to novell svn which have huge revision numbers...
<\sh> uniq: I think it was in the "Debian Light Desktop - meta package" thread...there were some nice remarks from joey about the problems / advantages of meta-packages and tasksel
<Lure> maybe this is the reason why debian swittched to svn<date> as s > r
<Lure> ;-)
<\sh> I think i'll meet timo at linuxtag...
<Lure> but they use the wrong date to alow proper sort :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: yes that's a pain....
<Lure> Tonio_: but debin version is 0.09+0.1r527269-1
<Tonio_> Lure: we cannot use this too......
<Lure> what if we switch to something like 0.1~svn-r527269?
<Tonio_> well, I'm packaging and we'll decide the versioning later
<Tonio_> Lure: that can do the job yes
<Lure> then when 0.1 will be out we go with standard 0.1-1ubuntu1?
<\sh> 1ubuntu0
<\sh> or 0ubuntu1
<\sh> not 1ubuntu0
<\sh> just came home from karlsruhe
<\sh> looks like i'm too tired
<Tonio_> 0.1~svn-r527269-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> that's what I'm currently doing
<Tonio_> and, Lure, I LOVE the new icons ;)
<Tonio_> I would update only for this :)
<Lure> Tonio_: ok... 
* Lure would like to see new icons
<\sh> uniq: sorry...it wasn't the debian light thread it was utnubu-desktop thread
<Tonio_> Lure: what did you told me about \sh patches, is it obsolete ?
<Tonio_> just to avoid spending time on looking the code :)
<Lure> Tonio_: they added configure notifications which whould be more generic
<Lure> drob \sh patch and you will see if you have new stuff in menu
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, doing this
<\sh> they implemented configure notifications..which is the easier approach and more likely to fit in knms design..without having a real kconfig section
<Lure> \sh: so it will fix bug 41051?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41051 in knetworkmanager "Setting of "Disable New Network Notifications" is not persistent" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41051
<Tonio_> Lure: what about po folders etc ? I don't have them on kde svn, should I grab novell svn instead ?
<\sh> i didn't have the time to test the svn version...timo informed me about the patch last wednesday, dunno,
<Tonio_> I must say I'm a bit lost, since there svn everywhere containing knetworkmanager components :)
<\sh> Lure: but when this notification stuff is global, it should have a kconfig section attached and should fix the bug yes
<Lure> Tonio_: interesting - I think there is only kde svn... novell svn was never public (just Timo had it's own AFAIK)
<Tonio_> Lure: so we don't have po files anymore, and I assume translations will go in kde i18n
<\sh> > btw, the repository for knetworkmanager, it's now in svn.kde.org or in 
<\sh> > novells svn?
<\sh> Ist inzwischen svn.kde.org. Die Lokalisierungsdateien muessen wir nur
<\sh> noch umziehen bzw. mergen. Wird irgendwann nach dem Release von SL10.1
<\sh> passieren.
<Tonio_> good for the future, but that's an issue actually
<\sh> timo wrote, that the localizations are not in the kde svn right now, they have to move it from novells svn
<\sh> this will happen after Suse Linux 10.1
<Lure> Tonio_: we can get them from src.rpm...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: do you know how to grab this ?
<Lure> http://ftp.opensuse.org/pub/opensuse/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/
<Tonio_> \sh: k-d-s just uploaded so that you'll get your tab switching back in a few hours
<Lure> NetworkManager-kde, then extract tar
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks
<Lure> Tonio_: this is how I got tar last time
<\sh> Tonio_: I'm just following up my unread emails... 8304 emails still to read :)
<Lure> \sh: s/to read/to delete/ and you will be quicker ;-)
<Tonio_> \sh: ^^ be brave my friend !!!!
<\sh> did anybody work on the new sip/pyqt/pykde packages, I posted the announcement this week to k-d@l.u.c
<Lure> \sh: I do not think so...
<\sh> if not, I'll prepare some packages tomorrow and someone can upload them
<\sh> raphink as I speak ;)
<\sh> or Riddell
<raphink> hehe
<\sh> raphink: hey :) how are you doing? :)
<raphink> good thanks
<raphink> a bit exhausted but I'm good :)
<\sh> raphink: but ready to drink a lot with amu and me while attending linuxtag? ;)
<raphink> \sh: I'm not a great drinker by principle
<kwwii> I will drink you all under the table!
<raphink> it's against my moral views
* hunger wonders whether he will make it to linuxtag.
<raphink> but I can join you for a few beers
<kwwii> oops
<kwwii> sorry raphink :-)
<\sh> raphink: lol..to be honest..amu and I drank yesterday evening two beer and we were finished for the evening....
<raphink> haha :)
<raphink> ok I can do that too :)
<\sh> cool..hobbsee got upload rights? :)
<Tonio_> \sh: do you know a simple and easy way to extract datas from an rpm file ?
<Tonio_> instead of alien the file and extracting from the deb ?
<\sh> rpm -Uvh <source package> ; cd /usr/src/redhat/SOURCES
<Lure> Tonio_: alien *.src.rpm and then dpkg-deb -x
<Lure> I can send you the pakcage
<uniq> you can use rpm2cpio
<Tonio_> Lure: I have it that's nice :)
<Lure> but \sh is right - you can use rpm directly (and not alien)
<Tonio_> I just wanted a "without alien" method :)
<\sh> i think it's the best solution :) with direct rpm...I don't trust alien
<\sh> .oO( i don't trust rpms as well, since someone invented not standard compliant update-rpm packages)
<ajmitch_> morning \sh 
<\sh> hey ajmitch_
<uniq> 'rpm2cpio file.rpm|cpio -iumd' :] 
<uniq> going to bed. nite.
<\sh> good night uniq
<raphink> Lure: it's not usual to fix your previous changelog entries in the new upload but ok ...
<crimsun> (sure you can, particularly if there are CVEs or grevious errors)
<Lure> raphink: I know - it was late that day, so I even did not type my e-mail correctly... ;-)
<raphink> Lure: it's ok ;)
<raphink> sure crimsun :)
<\sh> ok....going to bed as well...need some sleep...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-04
<Lure> Tonio_: should we patch these two:
<Lure> static const char* knm_webpage = I18N_NOOP("http://www.novell.com/linux");
<Lure> static const char* knm_bugaddr = I18N_NOOP("http://bugzilla.novell.com");
<Lure> (in main.cpp)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay for the bugaddr, but about the webpage........ what would you add ?
<Lure> Tonio_: do not know, but bugAddr has to be e-mail anyhow...
<Tonio_> e-mail ???????*
<Lure> Tonio_: is there bugs@ubuntu.com
<Lure> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKAboutData.html
<Tonio_> lure ok
<Lure> Tonio_: I think we should just leave the default (bugs.kde.org) as there is knetworkmanager product
<Tonio_> yep
<Lure> Tonio_: and first bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126198
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126198 in general "option to suppress notifications" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  
<Lure> Tonio_: will you do the patch?
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ?????
<Tonio_> isn't that supposed to be done ?
<Lure> I can provide if you want...
<Tonio_> Lure: didn't you told my there was an option in latest suse rpm ?
<Tonio_> I am lost
<Lure> just remove all references of knm_bugaddr
<Lure> Tonio_: options for what?
<Tonio_> Lure: I can do that, patch
<Tonio_> you showed me that kde bug and asked if I could do a patch :)
<Tonio_> or were you talkin about the knm_bugaddr
<Tonio_> ?
<Lure> Tonio_: sorry... b.k.o bug was just suprise for me and I posted it
<Lure> Tonio_: I was talking about the patch to remove bugzilla.novell.com
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> removing or replacing for you ?
<Tonio_> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `/opt/kde3/include/serviceiface.h', needed by `serviceiface.kidl'.  Stop.
<Tonio_> hum...........
<Lure> If you remove, it will use default from KAboutData
<Tonio_> ok
<Lure> Tonio_: missing build-dep?
<Lure> Tonio_: looks like kdepim3-devel...
<Lure> kdepim-dev in debian...
<Lure> Tonio_: BTW, Suse has nice intergtation in Kontact, Kopete that auto-connect when network is established by knm
<Lure> Tonio_: I think with is this interface...
<Lure> Tonio_: not yet in Ubuntu: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=kdepim-dev&version=dapper&arch=i386
<raphink> Lure: uploading your patch
<Lure> raphink: thanks!
<Tonio_> Lure: does this mean it could work when we have it ?
<Tonio_> I am waiting for autoconnect in kopete for month ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: we could look into this - I think danimo was already looking into kdepim
<Tonio_> Lure: so we have to wait a bit....
<Lure> Tonio_: what bothers me is where it gets /opt/kde3.... this is very SuSE... :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: that can be patched anyway
<Tonio_> the only problem is that we cannot package knm....
<kwwii> night all
<Tonio_> kwwii: nite ;)
<Lure> kwwii: nite
<Tonio_> Lure: and that will probably not go in dapper at all, since we will get that with kde 3.5.3 only....
<Lure> Tonio_: we can have kubuntu patches that "fixes known problems when network connects/disconnects"
<Lure> I can submit some bugs... ;-)
<Tonio_> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdepim/networkstatus/serviceiface.h?rev=438982&view=log
<Tonio_> Lure: look at that
<Tonio_> look at the dates for serviceiface.h file
<Tonio_> 13 month ! ?? 
<Tonio_> Lure: it appears the file isn't in the kdepim-dev file because there is a problem in the package :)
<Lure> Tonio_: this is just interface - no need to change too often
<Tonio_> maybe we can fix this
<Tonio_> Lure: but why don't we have it in kdepim-dev then ?
<Lure> not sure, we will have to investigate - first question is if debian has it...
<Tonio_> if it exists for 13 months, we should have it in the package
<Tonio_> http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2005/07/msg00266.html
<Tonio_> debian as it Lure
<Tonio_> so that's an issue in kubuntu
<Tonio_> Lure: it appears we completly miss the networkstatus .h files
<Lure> I need sleep - will look into this in the morning... drop me an e-mail if you find something
<Lure> maybe we need to ping danimo as he was asking Riddell last time about this...
<Tonio_> Lure: debian doesn't have it too http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=kdepim-dev&version=stable&arch=i386
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, we need to discuss this tomorrow
<Tonio_> Lure: nite
<Lure> Tonio_: nite
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you have locales problem with kde apps actually ?
<Tonio_> my desktop is partially in english for now 3 days, and that hapens even on a new account/profile........
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm not sure.  i'm starting to get administrator problems with system settings, and it accepting any p/w though
<Hobbsee> mine's in english anyway :P
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> need to ask raphink for this
<jpatrick> mine's in en_GB, but there's no major difference
<Tonio_> hey jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> ditto, with en_AU
* jpatrick wonders what he has to learn to implement gstreamer support into codeine
* Tonio_ cannot update knetworkmanager :((((((((
<Tonio_> there is a problem with kdepim-dev package
<Tonio_> grmpf
<jpatrick> hmm, what happened there...
<Hobbsee> [19:09]  <-- jpatrick has left this server (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<jpatrick> Konversation said Lag: 103 s
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> well, it wasnt a ping timeout, so..
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong
<Riddell> Tonio_: the lang packs just switched to rosetta, it's possible it's all broken
<Tonio_> hey Riddell :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: got an example of something that's missing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at latest svn tarball for knetworkmanager and I have a major issue to package it
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, in fact in all kde apps, the menu is in english, but the full app is in french, let me screenshot you ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture9.png
<Tonio_> here is an example
<Tonio_> and that's not a profile issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning knm, the issue is a bit annoying as it appear we miss some header files in kdepim-dev package
<Tonio_> I looked debian package and the issue is there too
<Tonio_> we don't have networkstatus *.h files available
<Riddell> Tonio_: that probably needs the changes danimo made to kdepim
<Riddell> which I'd not be terribly keen in putting in at this stage
<Tonio_> Riddell: as far as I can see, tehre is a networkstatus package
<Lure_> Tonio_: I have a patch to remove networkstatus from knm
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume if I just had the header files in kdepim-dev, that should be okay, since the networkstatus service, la and so file are already available
<Tonio_> Lure_: nice ;)
<Tonio_> Lure_: but if that's just a header file missing....
<Lure_> Tonio_: will send you as I cannot test right now...
<Tonio_> Lure_: thanks
<Riddell> -./usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/desktop.mo  hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: what can be the issue in my case if I just had header files in kdepim-dev ? I assume none, but I'd like to be sure ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: do we have the header files in our kdepim source?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> oh well, we should include them then
<Tonio_> and the networkstatus component is in a package, just the header files are removed
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, and would you suggest a new networkstatus-dev package or simply put them in kdepim-dev ?
<Tonio_> I think second option is the better one.
<Lure_> Tonio_: the whole networkstatus stuff in knm is a dirty hack (that what comment says) to fix n-m reporting, therefore I would agree with Riddell that we should be cutios with networkstatus changes
<Tonio_> Lure_: ah ? okay, so in that case let's remove it ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: got another feedback about the failure of grub install, choose zh when you install beta2, you will fail to install grub, nut not when you choose en
<Lure_> I would suggest that we discuss this with danimo and the decide
<Tonio_> Lure_: we can remove it with your patch for 0ubuntu1 version
<Riddell> Tonio_: just add to kdepim-dev
<Tonio_> then discuss and decide for 0ubuntu2 ;)
<Lure_> I woudl LOVE that kdepim/kopete would be network aware (and not compklain about "cannot connect" all the time
<Riddell> freeflying: that would explain why only you see it
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Lure_: including just .h files isn't dangerous as far as I know, and as long as the so and la files are already shipped
<freeflying> Riddell: but why dose this happen to our chinese user?  :)
<Tonio_> Lure_: don't you think ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: be aware - it is not just .h, but also libnetworkstatus.so (or .a) that need to be provided for runtime
<Lure_> Tonio_: see my patch - I had to remove also -lnetworkstatus to build
<Tonio_> Lure_: 
<Tonio_> /usr/lib/kde3/kded_networkstatus.la
<Tonio_> /usr/lib/kde3/kded_networkstatus.so
<Lure_> Tonio_: networkstatus package from universe is just monitor and kded extension
<Tonio_> they are already in the deb package, unless we are not talking about the same files
<Tonio_> Lure_: ah ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: not sure that this is the right one, but you can try - we can always fallback to remove patch
<Tonio_> hum, okay, so let's use your patch ;)
<Tonio_> Lure_: in any case if we want knm in main, we cannot make it depend on universe stiff
<Tonio_> stuff
<Tonio_> Lure_: so better use your pae instead
<Lure_> Tonio_: I would not like to risk main inclusion with thsi feature...
<Tonio_> I didn't saw networkstatus was in universe since it was part of kdepim ;
<Tonio_> Lure_: let's package knm !!
<Riddell> freeflying: I've no idea I'm afraid, I don't know anything about grub
<Riddell> freeflying: make sure you report a bug on debian-installer
<Tonio_> Lure_: I was looking at new icons, the ones in novell's tarball are different from the svn ones
<Lure_> Tonio_: really - so which are better? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: I was thinking about using the svn ones, nicer in my view, don't you think ?
<Tonio_> Lure_: look by yourself ;) to me the kde svn ones are nicer
<Tonio_> but that subjective ;)
<Lure_> Tonio_: just checked - yes it is much nicer with KDE gear
<Tonio_> Lure_: so I'll change them in the tarball
<Lure_> the problem is that indication is probably not that obvious like the signal between two dots...
<Lure_> Tonio_: tarball does not have configure notifications - will you use debian patch then?
<Tonio_> Lure_: nope
<Lure_> we should if we will drop \sh patch
<Tonio_> I will use kde svn and for missing folders like po, will take them in the novell's tarball
<Lure_> Tonio_: ok, that is better
<Tonio_> there are minimal changes in the sources, so that may not cause any issue
<Lure_> I thought that you will use the tarballl
<Tonio_> Lure_: if first option doesn't, I will ;)
<Tonio_> doesn't "work"
<Lure_> ok
<Tonio_> Lure_: did you send me your patch ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: yes
<Lure_> what is skel? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-April/001163.html
<Tonio_> Lure_: nice, let's go !
<Tonio_> Lure_: /etc/skel/* files are used to definied files that have to be copied to the profile at first use
<Tonio_> the problem with it is I think it is just for profile creation, changes in it's files are not dynamic
<Tonio_> that's why we use kds
<Tonio_> and make kde looking in kds and merging files in it with /usr/share/kde ones
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you confirm this is the reason we do not use skel ?
<Tonio_> Lure_: any knowledge in windows ?
<Tonio_> skel is the equivalent of "default user" profile, while k-d-s would be the equivalent of "all users" one
<Lure_> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> kind of :)
<Lure_> Tonio_: got it - but why does some options do not have effect if changed by user (amarok splash screen as mentioned)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, that's about right
<Tonio_> Lure_: I don't understand this, since it works here
<Riddell> Tonio_: skel should be kept to a minimum generally
<Tonio_> kde looks for settings in that order :
<Tonio_> profile > kds > /usr/share/kde
<Tonio_> the three potential files are merged with that priority if a setting is in several files
<Tonio_> so if you modify amarok settings, that goes in ~/user/................/amarokrc
<Tonio_> Lure_: that should in any case be prior to kds settings...
<Lure_> Tonio_: I can reproduce the amarok splash problem - maybe bug in amarok?
<Tonio_> and it works nicelly here
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> Lure_: in that case yes, that is a bug in amarok, that doesn't write the setting correctly in amarokrc
<Tonio_> let me try ;)
<Tonio_> Lure_: if it was a problem in the kds way to work, that would touch ANY application, not only amarok
<Tonio_> Lure_: I will answer the mail
<Lure_> Tonio_: I understand this is why we need to stop the gosip that is going on in ML ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: hehe ;) he maybe should have post a bug on launchpad for this
<Riddell> hmm, kdelibs.mo isn't translated
<Tonio_> Lure_: ping ?
<Tonio_> Lure_: got a strange issue in building knetworkmanager tarball and I'd like your opinion ;)
<Tonio_> or Riddell maybe ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I grabbed the kdereview branch from kde svn to tarball the latest knm
<Tonio_> running make -f admin/Makefile.common works at the root of it, but I don't want to apackage everything
<Tonio_> to I copy pasted the admin folder in knm branch
<Tonio_> run make -f admin/Makefile.common, and got that error :
<Tonio_> configure.in:7: error: m4_defn: undefined macro: _m4_divert_diversion
<Tonio_> Riddell: am I wrong in the process, or do I miss something ?
<Riddell> that's unlikely to work
<Riddell> better to just rm -r all the directories you don't want to include
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that will result a knetworkmanager subdirectory in the tarball doesn't it ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> you can also use svn2dist from kdesdk-scripts which will get translations
<freeflying> Riddell: kdm shall read the configure file in Xsession.d?
<Riddell> in /etc/kde3/kdm/
<Riddell> Xsession.d/ gets run at login
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, but I was thinking uing the po filder provides in the suse src.rpm package
<Tonio_> maybe easier no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: may as well use the whole tar from suse's rpm then
<freeflying> Riddell: but now some configure file in Xsession.d wasn't read after login in livecd
<Riddell> Tonio_: why are you updating this anyway?
<Riddell> freeflying: like what?
<freeflying> 90im-switch
<Tonio_> because it is better, icons look by far better, looks more professionnal :) and there are quite new options interesting, like disabling notifications etc...
<Hobbsee> Lure_: ping!
<Lure_> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> Lure_: seems that i was havign trouble with the (latest ndiswrapper -1) - the new latest ndiswrapper should have fixed the issue with suspend/hibernate for kpowersave :D
<Lure_> Hobbsee: and it fixed kdm login screen issue?
<Tonio_> Lure_: kde svn for knetworkmanager is very incomplete, and merging with novell's datas I got lots of errors
<Hobbsee> got no idea about that...i doubt t
<Hobbsee> it
<Tonio_> Lure_: I now consider using the novell tarball and replacing icons with kde svn ones
<Tonio_> Lure_: probably cleaner way to do
<Lure_> Tonio_: fine with me, but also include patch from debian for configure notifications
<Tonio_> Lure_: considering the notifications, should I adapt \sh patch or better using debian's one ?
<Tonio_> okay, that was my question :)
<Lure_> debian, also \sh said that it is better
<Lure_> Tonio_: see bug 41051
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41051 in knetworkmanager "Setting of "Disable New Network Notifications" is not persistent" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41051
<Tonio_> seen that yesterday yes
* Lure_ is tired of knetworkconf bugs (should have written it from scratch in pykde) 
<Tonio_> Lure_: LOL
<Tonio_> Lure_: yes knetworkconf is said to be very buggy
<Tonio_> Lure_: make a guidance module for it ;)
<Lure_> Tonio_: and we would get WPA config also if I would go guidance way... :-(
<Lure_> Tonio_: I think this would be nice GoogleSOC project - if Sime or sebas would mentor 
<Tonio_> Lure_: I think once network-manager will manage ip settings, we will be able to remove it completly
<Lure_> Tonio_: this will not happen that soon...
<Tonio_> network-manager with ip settings, even without wifi card, would be a perfect replacement for this
<Tonio_> Lure_: I heard aout next version for this
<Tonio_> networkmanager 0.7 should be shipped with tcp/ip settings options
<Lure_> Tonio_: true, but storing it in user's wallet is not a good option for network settings anyhow
<Lure_> it is nice for mobile user, but not for general public
<Lure_> This is why I think static network config files are there to stay for next couple of years
<Tonio_> Lure_: who said this will go in wallet ?
<Tonio_> maybe that will be internal network-manager storage of something
<Tonio_> of course ip settings cannot be considered the same way that wireless settings :)
<Lure_> Tonio_: let's wait and see - until then lets debug knetworkconf
<Tonio_> Lure_: package will be ready in a few seconds ;)
<Lure_> Tonio_: few seconds passed... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: sorry I will let you patch
<uniq> anyone working on bug 33173 ? 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33173 in kdebase kdeprint "kdeprint can not contact cups" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33173
<Hobbsee> uniq: does it still exist?  if so, i doubt it
<Hobbsee> well, i havent heard of it, and it's not marked in progress...
<uniq> it's not closed in malone.
<uniq> and it's marked as major.
<Hobbsee> uniq: you a developer/coder at all?
<uniq> not very much. I've been helping out with small fixes and packages from some time before breezy.
<Hobbsee> uniq: i suspect that not a lot of people know much about the devel side of all this CUPS stuff
<Hobbsee> you'd be welcome to look and patch it, if you wish :)
<uniq> I don't have time. We have a little girl (6months) in the house.. so i can't spend all evenings with the computer anymore.
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<uniq> But I would very much like to se it fixed, as printing is important for most desktop users.
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Hobbsee> IIRC, it's being worked on, not by me, by someone else...
* Hobbsee doesnt code that much, you see...
<Hobbsee> oh, that's the standard cups bug?  yeah, that's deifnelty being worked on
* Hobbsee keeps seeing new cups packages
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pong ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what was the deal with that new knetworkmanager that you were asking about?
<Tonio_> which one ? I asked about 30 questions here today about that ;)
<uniq> hobbsee: ok, great. Just checking :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: package is done, no need to be helped now ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fancy testing it ?
<Hobbsee> oh, in #kubuntu you were asking for testers?
<Tonio_> yes
<Hobbsee> hehe yep...and if it breaks my system, i'll come and attack :P
<Lure_> uniq, Hobbsee: I thnk we can consider that bug fixed
<uniq> lure_: ok, update malone and gather your karma then :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that will not break anything ;)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you want me to dcc you the deb file ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: put it in your repo
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: or email it, take your pick
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that too...
<Tonio_> Lure_: well, if there are people using this and the package as a major issue, I don't want to break 300 computers ;)
<Tonio_> Lure_: there are lots of people using my repo actually
<Tonio_> I would just like ONE tester before adding it to the repo, as I can't test myself.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sure, hobbsee@ubuntu.com
<Lure_> Tonio_: I can test it too.... and you are right, we should not publish too soon (but by doing so you get for sure more than one tester ;-))
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: email is gone
<mornfall> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> mornfall: yo
<mornfall> or other people
<mornfall> Riddell: hi
* Lure_ -> coffee
<Tonio_> Lure_: well, we can publish if only one person confirms it works
<mornfall> is there a way i can mark bugs in malone?
<Tonio_> no need for 50 testers
<mornfall> for my own internal use
<mornfall> mark, flags, whatever
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool, got it
<Riddell> not that I know of, although you could put some code in the title which would then be searchable
<mornfall> Riddell: well, i want to mark bugs that i want to fix over weekend for next release
<mornfall> so let's make that "release blockers"
<mornfall> there's blocks/depends on bugs in bugzilla, but in b.k.o it seems to be disabled
<mornfall> i miss that
<Riddell> I would add a comment saying that and if you want them to be easily searchable put (RB) in the title or similar
<mornfall> upstream BZ also has milestones
<Tonio_> Lure_: you should have it too
<Tonio_> hey mornfall
<Riddell> oh, you might be able to make milestones in malone
<Riddell> although I suspect adept would need to be registered as a launchpad product in that case
<mornfall> okey, i'll (ab)use tile in that case
<mornfall> it's the path of least resistance :)
<mornfall> as soon as i find out how to change that
* Hobbsee glares at Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: waiting for your feedback
* mornfall finds
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: dead as a doornail...
<Riddell> mornfall: "Edit Description"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ???
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you dont want my feedback...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: of course I want ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://pastebin.com/688547
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh........
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i told you you didnt want to know!
<Tonio_> what the f*ck is this ?
<Tonio_> okay, let's try without any package first ;)
<Tonio_> any patch
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: reproducible every time
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes, just seen that on my desktop, even if I don't have any wifi card...
<Hobbsee> dunno what to install to get the debug symbols though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do you have network-manager running ?
<mornfall> Riddell: what should be the version after 2.0?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: according to ps aux, yes
<mornfall> Riddell: say, dapper+1 -- 2.1?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I will investigate
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay...and i'll try to revert...
<mornfall> Riddell: i suspect 3.0 won't be in time for dapper+1
<Lure_> mornfall: why not use "In Progress" status?
<mornfall> Lure_: no idea, noone told me there is such thing ;-)
<mornfall> and i didn't notice
<Lure_> mornfall: title change is "Edit Description" (I was also searching for it for couple of days ;-)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: good thing you didnt stick it in your repo hehe :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup ;)
<mornfall> Lure_: i found that out
<Tonio_> I'm testing without lure's patch first
<Lure_> mornfall: I see now - I am ready from top down and writing answers... ;-) I should have read all first... ;-)
<mornfall> hmm, are we UI-frozen or not yet?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: er, i think we are...
<Hobbsee> we're string frozen, at least
<mornfall> hmm, a week late
<Hobbsee> mornfall: i wonder how strict they are :P
<mornfall> well, summary of changes i wanted to do:
<mornfall> the updater currently forces user to pull updates
<mornfall> i wanted to turn quit into skip this for the first page
<mornfall> and for adept, i was contemplating about a way to force changes preview on users when implicit package removals are to be done
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<mornfall> but i guess that would violate freeze
<Hobbsee> is there an exception process for that?  ::P
<mornfall> i don't know
<Riddell> mornfall: 2.1 sounds about right
<mornfall> i'm trying to figure how much sense it makes to have a 2.1
<Riddell> 2.5?  like firefox :)
<mornfall> libapt-front started receiving big changes for 3.0 already
<mornfall> adept 3.0 that is
<mornfall> so it would be basically 2 branches
<mornfall> i just don't know what state will 3.0 be in time of dapper+1 freeze
<mornfall> what is the planned cycle for that? 6 months again?
<Riddell> no, 4 months
<Riddell> as if dapper had been on time
<mornfall> that's no use then
<mornfall> dapper+2 as a 3.0 target then
<mornfall> and for dapper+1 bugfix mode
<kmon> FYI for dapper ubuntu dev's were talking about smart package manager.
<mornfall> oh, well, right
<mornfall> that's on kubuntu to decide if they want adept or no
<kmon> sure
<mornfall> for 3.0 it will be independent of apt i suppose
<mornfall> so even if apt-get or libapt-pkg is not shipped in main
<mornfall> libept and adept could be
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: got it to work here without some patches
<mornfall> (libapt-front will be renamed to libept and current ept will be renamed to adept so libadept as well)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: nice :)
<mornfall> the commandline tool will be ept
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I need to check which one creates the issue testing one by one
* Hobbsee nods
<kmon> nice
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I still get X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 in output
<mornfall> the other possibility is that you either don't ship a KDE package manager or find someone to write it
<Tonio_> but app isnt crashing
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ouch, right
<apokryphos> mornfall: a complete split from apt? Sounds interesting :)
<mornfall> however, it would be good to know if you want to ship adept under these conditions
<apokryphos> what are the plans with that?
<mornfall> because if you don't, i will take more freedom in planning release
<Riddell> if ubuntu does change to smart (still a big if) then I'll probably have to port the smart gtk frontend to qt
<Riddell> but on the whole, I'd much rather stay with adept
<apokryphos> smart rocks, too :D 
<Riddell> mornfall: ubuntu conference, June 18th, Paris by the way
<Riddell> we can probably get you sponsorship
<apokryphos> Riddell: are there talks in ubuntu about that?
<Riddell> apokryphos: talks in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> about moving to smart
<Riddell> apokryphos: Mark mentioned it at the last conference, that's about all
<mornfall> well, smart is not very useful on debian -- it took about 1:30 of CPU time just to compute dist-upgrade :P
<apokryphos> Riddell: any links and/or places to look?
<Riddell> apokryphos: not that I know of
<mornfall> which is 1:25 more than i am willing to wait
<freeflying> Riddell: livecd install crashed, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/104
<apokryphos> mornfall: over a minute? Ouch. It does take some time to compute that
<Lathiat> smart?
<apokryphos> apt is definitely pacier
<Riddell> freeflying: sigh, yet another unicode error
<apokryphos> also smart doesn't have things like build-dep etc
<Riddell> freeflying: thanks
<mornfall> apokryphos: it was a biggish upgrade to be honest
<apokryphos> mornfall: still
<freeflying> Riddell: also the adept_update_notify wasn't disable when livecd start
<mornfall> apokryphos: price for writing it in python
<apokryphos> indeed
<mornfall> it also means bootstrap would have to fetch python
<mornfall> which is a nuisance, sort of
<freeflying> Riddell: kio_universe crashes often on livecd, i386 installed and ppc installed http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/105
<Riddell> freeflying: that just means there have been new packages since the live cd was made
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at the livecd and I think there is a little issue actually
<Riddell> hmm, a scim error
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: as it will be the main install cd once dapper is out, having it in english only is a bit problematic no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can change the language at the boot prompt
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? didn't thought about that indeed, I assumed the question would be asked during the boot process
<Tonio_> I will have to test
<Riddell> it's not obvious I agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: that looks "working but not user friendly"
<Tonio_> as I think raphink didn't thought about that too :)
<freeflying> Riddell: ubuntu's livecd's upgrade_notify will be removed from booting, so will we remove it too
* mornfall is away: cooking
* Lure_ wondered from where this nice smell come from... ;-)
<Riddell> freeflying: any idea how they remove it?
<freeflying> Riddell: in ubuntu's , just remove it from autostart
<freeflying> Riddell: so we can do it too
<Riddell> but it must be removed somewhere, probably casper, and added back somewhere too
<freeflying> Riddell: in casper
<freeflying> Riddell: it will not add back
<Riddell> it needs to be added back by the installer for the installed system
<freeflying> then it's a bug a ubuntu's  :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I identified the problem with knm, that's the dialup patch
<Tonio_> shoudn't be hard to fix
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah okay :)
<Lure_> Tonio_: debian has updated dialup patch I think...
<Tonio_> Lure_: yes, but I'm first trying to reapply the patch, maybe I did an error first time
<Tonio_> then, if that isn't resolved, I will look at debian's
<Tonio_> I first want to understand why did that crash ;)
<Lure_> Tonio_: fine, I just noticed in theri svn that they updated it recently
<Tonio_> Lure_: I replaced the icons in the novall tarball by latest svn ones for info ;)
<Tonio_> they are way better
<Tonio_> Lure_: it works repapplying the patch
<Hobbsee> night all
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, Lure_, emaling you the valid version
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: plz 2 minutes :)
<Tonio_> argh
<Tonio_> Lure_: you should have the mail
<Tonio_> marseillai: t'es la ma poule ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: got it
* Lure_ installing knm - if I drop off, it is due to Tonio_ ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure_: hehe
* Lure_ is back on new knm (reconnected)
<Lure_> new icons look nice...
<Tonio_> yes ;)
<Lure_> Tonio_: notification configuration is also great - just need to test it a bit...
<Tonio_> the configure notification patch give way better result
<Tonio_> only problem is that actions are not translated, but that's not a big issue
<Tonio_> Lure_: let me know and if that sounds nice, I'll publish to my repo
<Lure_> now that I need them, none is there (wireless networks of my neighbours ;-)
<Tonio_> haha
* Tonio_ loves those windows users providing uncrypted wifi access ;)
<Lure_> Tonio_: I will reboot/login again to observe behaviour when kwallet is access for first time
<Tonio_> yes, great
<Tonio_> Lure_: lots of wallet issues where reported
<Tonio_> would be nice to know if that helps, since that would make uvfe easier to get approved :)
<Lure_> Tonio_: I had this kded failure too for one day, but now is gone!
<Tonio_> the more bugs closed, the easier uvfe is ;)
<Lure_> Will try couple of tests with log i/out
<Tonio_> thanks, I'm sorry I can't follow you on tests this time
<Tonio_> Lure_: I still need to apply patch for bugzilla
<Lure_> Tonio_: interesting, they changed to bugs.kde.org, but not to e-mail account...
<Tonio_> yes, and po files don't have the change......
<Tonio_> ./po/hu.po:msgstr "http://bugzilla.novell.com"
<Tonio_> I wonder if I really have to patch all of them
* Lure_ rebooting
<Tonio_> Lure_: need to patch this for you ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I got KDED error again, and wallet misbehaving also (seen it once before)
<Tonio_> Lure: damn........
<Tonio_> Lure: can you try cleaning your wallet entries ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think this are generic problems of KDED more than really knm - knm probably just triggers it
<Tonio_> Lure: about the address, should I add bug@kde.org ?
<Tonio_> Lure: most kde apps are using http://bugs.kde.org
<Lure> Tonio_: I am not sure how other are doing this, but Konversation/Kontact... have nice "Report Bug" compared to knm...
<Tonio_> Lure: but knm opens kmail when clicking on it, so what's better ?
<Tonio_> let's check sources then
<Tonio_> Lure: I just hope the kded error isn't every boot.....
<Lure> Tonio_: I got it for several reboots, but then last two was w/o - it is really some obscure bug it seems
<Tonio_> Lure: yup, but maybe not due to knm
<Tonio_> Lure: did you got it with old version too ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, I got it with repo version too
<Tonio_> Lure: okay. so which email should I add ? bugs@kde.org ?
<Tonio_> I don't have historic of our yesterday discussion :)
<Tonio_> or I will simply remove it since it isn't clear at all
<Lure> Tonio_: if you remove that it will get default value. Just remove the variable and the use of variable when KAbout is contructed
<Lure> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKAboutData.html
<Tonio_> Lure: may be better since knetworkmanager is now on kde
<Lure> there you can see submit@bugs.kde.org - but better not have this in our patch
<Lure> in case it changes later (unlikely though)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm first trying without the line att all and see ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm pushing it to the repo and make an uvfe
<Tonio_> Lure: removing the entry make it use the web link that other applications are using, which is nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: what .h files were missing from kdepim?
<Tonio_> Riddell: all files in networkstatus/
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me get the list
<Riddell> Tonio_: they are all marked as noinst_HEADERS in Makefile.am
<Tonio_> Riddell: the one I needed was clientiface.h
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, in that case, suse did crappy stuff ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, the usage of this was comment as "ugly hack" in the sources, so maybe luka renko's patch to remove this is better
<pradeepto> Riddell: am I supposed to see a MAP in the "Where are you section?" thing?
<Riddell> pradeepto: no, it's not implemented yet
<Riddell> I may not have time for that
<pradeepto> uh oke
<pradeepto> Riddell: you mean for the final release or just for the betas?
<Lure> Riddell: we should ping danimo when he is around for networkstatus - I am not sure if kdepim has it own copy just becasue there is no separate -dev package for networkstatus yet
<Riddell> pradeepto: well it's not in the beta, but I'd like to do it for the final release but it's not a priority
<Lure> Riddell: in such case it makes sense that it does not install its own copy
<pradeepto> Riddell: aah..I understand.
<pradeepto> Riddell: is it an KDE app or Py/KDE app? And where is the source available?
<danimo> hi there
<Riddell> danimo: seems knetworkmanager needs clientiface.h but kdepim doesn't install it
<danimo> pradeepto: you're a quite omnipresent guy, aren't you? ;)
<Tonio_> hi danimo
<danimo> hi Tonio_, Riddell
<Riddell> pykde, all help appreciated https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity
<pradeepto> danimo: :)
<danimo> Riddell, Tonio_: I went through the suse patches with allen winter yesterday
<danimo> Riddell, Tonio_: suse heavily patched kdepim and stuff to make it work with network manager and knetwork manager
<danimo> essentially. you need to pull their kde pim patches
<Riddell> right.  I'm not too keen to do that post beta
<Lure> danimo: should we do that or you see that it is too intrusive?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, sounds a bit late for this
<danimo> well, the suse guys made it so that kde apps would depend on knetworkmanager running
<danimo> so it would break in a "kde apps on gnome with nm applet" scenario afaict
<Lure> danimo: and we cannot do that...
<danimo> but I am still waiting for a feedback from suse
<Tonio_> danimo: as long as we don't knetworkmanager by default, patching like this sounds dangerous
<danimo> yes
<danimo> there is a patch that does it more properly
<Tonio_> danimo: does it affect the "normal" way to work when networkmanager isn't installed ?
<Lure> this seems like a nice thing for edgy
<danimo> but that one breaks in some cases
<danimo> see  https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=165907&x=0&y=0&=Find
<danimo> Tonio_: no, it should not
<Tonio_> danimo: ok
<danimo> Tonio_: I really want to talk to Will before doing anything
<Tonio_> danimo: sure
<danimo> Tonio_: I suggest we wait for him to show up, commit the patches to branch and you just take the branch diff from there
<danimo> him == Will, one of the SUSE guys
<Tonio_> can be interesting for edgy, but as knetworkmanager build nicelly with Lure's patch, no need to go over this
<danimo> Tonio_: what do you mean?
<Lure> danimo: we removed networkstatus stuff from latest knm to compile w/o it
<danimo> ic
<Tonio_> danimo: Lure patched so that he removed network status functions from knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> so we can use it without those kdepim patches
<danimo> Tonio_: network manager itself is broken for me since quite a while. it doesn't adjust the ESSID
<danimo> and it sometimes fails to show the names of the network and stays with an emty ESSID
<Lure> danimo: this should have been fixed with last update
<Tonio_> hum... Lure didn't that worked for you ?
<danimo> Lure: as of when?
<Lure> 1 day (max 2 day_ ago)
<Tonio_> danimo: I can send you source patch if you're interested in it
<Lure> danimo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/009895.html
<Tonio_> danimo: it is based on latest novell's src-rpm package published yesterday
<danimo> ah, they tried to lose the dependency
<danimo> I just looked in the changelog
<danimo> Tonio_: ic
<danimo> Lure, Tonio_: does anyone know if/when the vpn plugins will make it into universe?
<Tonio_> danimo: I need someone to revu them to upload ;)
<Tonio_> slomo did, but nobody else seems interested... I added the packages on revu
<Lure> danimo: I cannot test (problems with our IT certificates)
<Tonio_> danimo: at least the openvpn one works for me, I can't test the vpnc
<Lure> Tonio_: did you discuss with with Keybuk? Is he at all interested to see this in Dapper universe or not?
<Tonio_> Lure: I pinged him but didn't receive any rsponse
<danimo> Tonio_: where is it?
<Lure> Tonio_: I just installed it, but already "Configure VPN..." does nothing for me
<Tonio_> danimo: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2283 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2284
<Tonio_> Lure: which one ?
<Lure> kubuntu.no-ip.org repo
<Tonio_> Lure: not sure I added them there did I ?
<Lure> Tonio_: you did - that is what I installed
<Tonio_> Lure: and which one did you test ?
<Tonio_> cause I'm here using the openvpn one, which give perfect result
<Lure> Tonio_: I have installed both (openvpn, vpnc), but I really only need vpnc
<Tonio_> Lure: and nothing happens when you launch the configuration tool ?
<danimo> Tonio_: that's not the package itself up there, or what am I missing? I man ot familiar with revu
<danimo> I am not even
<Tonio_> danimo: there are ource packages
<Tonio_> they need to be build, and you can find debs on my personnal repo
<Tonio_> danimo: which seems to be down for a few minutes :)
<danimo> Tonio_: url?
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<Tonio_> wait a moment for the server to come back online
<Tonio_> my hoster seems to have an issue
<danimo> ok
<danimo> Tonio_: works fine here
<Tonio_> danimo: then my isp has an issue ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly - selecting menu entry does nothing (no log to console either) - I did not report as I was distracted by knetworkconf
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> bug 42081, first complains about kuickshow going
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42081 in kdebase "Cannot execute kuickshow" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42081
<Riddell> I wonder how many more we'll get
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's different
<Tonio_> the kuickshow package seems broken
<Tonio_> I installed it and couldn't launch kuickshow
<Riddell> yes, it's not compiled any more
<Lure> Tonio_: it depends on some lib that was dropped from main...
<Lure> Riddell: can we not move it to universe?
<pradeepto> Riddell: help
<Riddell> Lure: no, kdegraphics is in main so all it's build-deps also have to me
<Riddell> to be
<pradeepto> Riddell: I was "testing" the beta installer thingie after the cd booted up.
<pradeepto> Riddell: reached upto "Select your keyboard language" thing
<pradeepto> Riddell: after that the app just vanished from screen or something
<pradeepto> Riddell: so I shutdown and rebooted from the hdd
<Riddell> pradeepto: on beta 1 that wil happen
<pradeepto> Riddell: only to find out that the grub has been hosed :(
<Tonio_> Lure: I also meet the openvpn problem now........
<danimo> Riddell: how is the live cd installer going btw?
<pradeepto> Riddell: please tell me that my data is fine, tell me that it didnot touch the partition
<Tonio_> probably something changed or package was updated
<Lure> Tonio_: cannot configure?
<Tonio_> Lure: nope, but maybe that's due to external change, since it worked with the same binary one month ago
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm trying to repackage debs
<Riddell> pradeepto: it may have wiped your partition table, in which case you need to apt-get install gparted and restore it with  "gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda"
<Riddell> pradeepto: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/40464
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40464 in ubiquity "espresso crashes on partitioning step in Kubuntu 6.06 LTS Beta Live CD" [Critical,Fix released]  
<pradeepto> Riddell: you mean to say I have lost all the data in there.?
<Riddell> danimo: ok, apart from wiping people's partition tables (the reason for beta 2) and weird things with unicode strings not working
<Riddell> pradeepto: no, just the partition table, which can be restored
<pradeepto> ah oke
<danimo> Riddell: I meant the Qt gui
<pradeepto> phew!
<Riddell> danimo: so did I
<danimo> bbl
<pradeepto> Riddell: I can do a apt-get install with a live cd running?
<Lure> Tonio_: why you marked bug 42027 as unconfirmed - it is confirmed on my system
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42027 in knetworkmanager "Frequency is ZERO" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42027
<Lure> pradeepto: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-April/009895.html
<Tonio_> Lure: cause I though the confirmed status was from bug reporter ;) since there is no other comment
<Lure> pradeepto: wrong paste
<Riddell> pradeepto: yes
<Lure> pradeepto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta/PartitionTableCorruption
<pradeepto> thanks Lure Riddell
<Tonio_> Lure: I will rechange then
<Lure> Tonio_: will add comment now ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, ok :)
<Tonio_> Lure: openvpn module seems completly broken.......... sounds weird since it worked
<Tonio_> danimo: consider not using my repo then ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's very strange........ it was working for me 2 weeks ago
<Tonio_> and slomo got it working too
<Tonio_> Lure: would be interesting to know if that works correctly on gnome
<Tonio_> Lure: when did you notice the issue ?
<Lure> monday or maybe friday last week
<Lure> I also tried kvpnc and crashed a lot... :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: yes ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: try kovpn package I added to revu
<Tonio_> works nicelly
<Lure> Tonio_: I need vpnc
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume the openvpn km issue is due to external changes
<Tonio_> Lure: ah....
<Lure> Tonio_: our IT gave me Cisco client, but it does not even compile on Ubuntu ;-)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> ipsec suxx anyway
<Tonio_> Lure:  :)
<Riddell> danimo: what does Reinhold Kainhofer do?
<danimo> Riddell: he's the korg maintainer these days
<danimo> re
<Riddell> sounds just the type for a people behind kde interview then
<danimo> Tonio_: too late. what's wrong about it?
<danimo> Riddell: right, why?
<danimo> Riddell: he's got a PhD in math, which scared me at first, but he's a really cool dude
<danimo> Riddell: updated kdelibs? why?
<danimo> Riddell: is there any way that adept could show the latest changelog entry?
<Riddell> danimo: because I'm looking for people to invite for People Behind KDE interviews
<Riddell> updated kdelibs? what?
<Riddell> danimo: there's a wishlist for it, but it's not planned for dapper
<danimo> Riddell: ubuntu-12
<Riddell> * Alter kde.mk to include kde.pot strings in kdelibs.po
<Riddell> nothing that affects users
<danimo> ok
<Riddell> although hopefully fixes Tonio_'s lack of French problems
<Riddell> once it's gone through rosetta
<danimo> Tonio_: what's wrong with your repo?
<danimo> Lure: btw: the frequency bug is confirmed here, too
<Lure> danimo: ok - btw, you are kdepim guy?
<danimo> yes
<Lure> danimo: where are passwords and mail accounts stored? kwallet?
<danimo> Lure: why?
<danimo> Lure: depends, but yes, usually it's kwallet
<danimo> unless the user disallows the kwallet setup
<Lure> danimo: due to X bug, logout/shutdown causes hung of my system and this sometimes result in lost e-mail accounts (typically only POP, IMAP one stays)
<Lure> or at least passwords
<danimo> then the password is scambled (by a unicode variant of rot13, nothing clever) and written to kmailrc
<danimo> Lure: well, that's not a password problem
<danimo> Lure: it's a matter of kmail corrupting its config file sometimes
<Lure> danimo: I would thought so...
<Lure> danimo: known issue
<Lure> ?
<danimo> yes
<danimo> Lure: some fixes went into 3.5.3
<danimo> Lure: you might want to backport them
<danimo> Lure: I think david faure backported that fix to branch recently
<Lure> ok, I will look into this - where is actually the stable branch in svn?
<danimo> Lure: not sure if it is exactly your issue, but it might help
<danimo> Lure: /branches/KDE/3.5/kdepim
<danimo> Lure: /trunk/KDE/kdepim is development for KDE 4
<Lure> danimo: thanks - will look at the code and see if it makes sense to backport (also korg crash bug)
<danimo> k
<Lure> Riddell: I have just pointed them to your nice response - see bug 42091  ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42091 in kdegraphics kuickshow "kuickshow pacakge has no kuickshow binary" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42091
<Tonio_> danimo: packages on my repo are failing.... they worked a few weeks ago.... weird but that's it
<Tonio_> Lure: I was thinking about this.... is it a good thing to autostart knm like we do ?
<Tonio_> isn't that the cause of your problem ?
<Tonio_> Lure: what happens if knm starts before wallet ? ;)
<Tonio_> maybe let the user launch it the first time and let kde restart it because of the session management is better
<Tonio_> that worth testing
<danimo> I had the problem that kio system would die on kde startup
<danimo> is that known?
<danimo> probably not always, but most of the time
<pradeepto> Riddell: the source for ubiquity in the dapper universe, is that the latest and best? If not how do I get it form bzr?
<pradeepto> *from
<toma> where is Quit hidden in KNemo?
<pradeepto> Riddell: what do I need to provide for [BRANCH_LOCATION]  ?
<Tonio_> toma: knemo is a kde service
<Tonio_> you have to stop the service to shut it down
<toma> Tonio_: that is not obvious and i still dont know how to do that
<Tonio_> toma: systemsettings -> kde components -> service manager
<Tonio_> should be something like that in english
<Tonio_> then you'll see the knemo service, simply shut it down
<toma> Tonio_: thanks, i would have never found that.
<Tonio_> toma: your servant ;)
<Tonio_> reboot time
<Tonio_> Lure: disabling the /usr/share/autostart feature makes knetworkmanager start later, just after the desktop il started
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm quite certain that avoids the wallet acces error and kicker crash
<Lure> Tonio_: great news!
<Tonio_> Lure: since you got the problem, fancy testing the package ?
<Lure> sure - send me and I will do in next hour
* Lure is also busy with getting kids to bed ;-)
* Lure but then is hacking time.... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: never make kids prior to tonio's tests ;)
<Tonio_> to be serious Lure how many kids do you have ?
<Lure> Tonio_: two daughters (3 and 8 years)
<Tonio_> hehe nice ;)
<Tonio_> my girlfriend and I are thinking about a baby soon :)
<Tonio_> I am now 28, and I don't to be a 45 years young dady :)
<Lure> Tonio_: see this: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_2to3_5_3.php
<Tonio_> Lure: I just saw this ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: we need to look if we want to include something in Dapper (backport)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, we can diff kdeprint and make a patch of this
<Lure> Tonio_: got your package - will try now
<Tonio_> Lure: but that sounds complicated stuff ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I think that kdeprint might be the stuff that Michael did for Kubuntu anyhow...
<Tonio_> Lure: do you have problems with kdeprint actually ?
<Tonio_> worked here latest time I had to print something :=)
<Lure> Tonio_: not anymore - everything works as it should (however I did not test from scratch yet - menaing no primters configured)
<Tonio_> Lure: is the admin mode working for you ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> I released a fix for this but 2 personns told me it didn't work for them (sounds strange since it works for many....)
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Lure: I can confirm it works when no printer is configured on a beta + dist-upgrade
<Lure> Tonio_: now I see why they compling - you can enter *anything* as password and it still looks like it is in admin mode (red border)
<Tonio_> Lure: I had knetworkmanager back in Kmenu/internet, since it can now be shutdown without autorestart
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ?????????
<Lure> Tonio_: I heard Hobbsee (I think) in the morning with that and just tried it...
<Tonio_> Lure: doesn't work like that here
<Lure> Tonio_: but this is not printer specific - I just trien Networks
<Lure> :-(
<Tonio_> when I put a mlsdfgjmlsdfkgp"umoiu password, I get the error message "invalid password"
<Lure> strange, but this is Major issue...
<Tonio_> what the f**k is this ?
<Lure> I think it is some kdesu f*ck up
<Tonio_> Lure: in any case try on a new fresh profile
<Tonio_> I personnaly clean my profile every 2 days because of this
<Tonio_> changes can do weird things because of profile settings sometime
<Lure> Tonio_: shit! I can create new users with *anything* as password
<Tonio_> Lure: I rebooted after dist-upgrade 30 minutes ago
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ !!!
<Tonio_> Lure: ARGH !!!!!
<Tonio_> Lure: are you up to date ?
<Lure> Tonio_: 4-6 hours - will update again and install knm and reboot
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, since I don't have the issue..... sounds VERY strange
<Lure> Tonio_: Add/remove programs works - complains about invalid password
<Tonio_> Lure: printer works, network too, I will try others
<Lure> It is just system settings Admin mode that does not care about permissions!
<Tonio_> Lure: none of those issues here
<Tonio_> even guidance modules are okay
<Lure> Tonio_: but profile settings should *not* cause something like this!
<Tonio_> Lure: something like this I agree
<Tonio_> only thing that can cause this to me is maybe kdelibs updated without reboot
<Tonio_> weird things can happen when kde or kdelibs are updated without reboot :)
<Tonio_> anyhow that SUPERMAJOR bug ;) We will need to create a new launchpad bug status :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes that could be - will see after reboot
<Tonio_> yup
* Lure is uptodate -> rebooting
<Lure> Tonio_: after trying reboot 3 times, no way to reproduce kde panel or wallet error - looks good
<Lure> Tonio_: will try System settings now...
<Tonio_> Lure: great ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem was certainly due to knetworkmanager starting before kwallet, resulting a conflict in the system or something
<Lure> Tonio_: admin mode works now - reject invalid password -> you were probably right regaridng kdelibs
<Tonio_> Lure: it is not the first time I can see strange issues after updating kdalibs without rebooting ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: so the diff is now that user has to start it after install?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, they have to launch it the first time
<Tonio_> then kde session management restarts it automatically
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, but last updates were because of .pot files and I did not expect side effects
<Tonio_> Lure: then it is really strange ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe is a combination of something, but at least we can tell now something to users to try
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't think having to start knetworkmanager manualy the first time is a great usability issue
<Tonio_> Lure: autostart was better, but well, if that causes bugs.......
<Lure> Tonio_: for sure not, now we on same level as GNOME ;-)
<Lure> Tonio: 3.5.3: Add media kioslave support to KFileDialog (bug #105771 and bug #106077)
<Lure> kde bug 105771 kde bug 106077
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 105771 in kfile "Using media-ioslave on local source(e.g. harddisk) gives message that it is not a local source" [Major,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105771
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 106077 in kfile "Removable media links do not work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106077
<Tonio_> interesting ;)
<danimo> re
<danimo> Tonio_: any idea what broke your package?
<Lure> Tonio_: when is 3.5.3 to be released - changelog looks promising (not many new features)
<Tonio_> danimo: absolutly not.... I tried to repackage but the modules still don't work....
<Tonio_> danimo: that's simply unexplainable........
<danimo> Tonio_: even a click on "configure" does nothing
<Tonio_> danimo: yes
<Tonio_> when I start the modules in shell, there is simply no output
<danimo> waaaah, who stole the alt+cursorkey bindings on konvi?
<Tonio_> but I don't get any error during the build.....
<danimo> Tonio_: does strace help?
<Tonio_> danimo: it is probably me sorry ;)
<danimo> Tonio_:  nah, no worries
<pradeepto> danimo: it works on my box.
<Tonio_> danimo: tab switching ?
<danimo> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> in fact I chaned it and added it back
<danimo> Tonio_: ok, next update then
<Tonio_> second shortcut is now the first, and there is a new standard that was defined for all tabed apps
<Tonio_> this one is the second
<danimo> Tonio_: what binding is it then?
<Tonio_> first : alt + left/right, second : ctrl + pgup/down
<Tonio_> the second is standard for kopete, konqueror, konsole etc....
<Tonio_> danimo: I simply don't understand what the point is with vpn modules.....
<\sh> moin moin
<Tonio_> the only thing I'm sure is that the problem is external to the packages
<danimo> Tonio_: I don't even know how it is supposed to work in first place
<Tonio_> since the same deb files worked very nicelly 2 weeks ago
<danimo> hi \sh
<Tonio_> hey \sh
<\sh> strange behaviour since the last updates
<danimo> Tonio_: so you don't think it's a problem with the updated network manager?
<Tonio_> \sh: did I congrat you for you new job ?
<danimo> new job?
<\sh> load is going up to 2, my laptops fan is continously on
<Tonio_> danimo: I don't think so but that could
<\sh> Tonio_: thx :)
<Tonio_> danimo: I tried to rebuild with latest n-m, no change.....
<Tonio_> \sh: fancy testing the new knm package ?
<Tonio_> 3 bugs closed and quite nice improvement
<Lure> danimo: new knm is not the problem - it did not work for me already one week ago
<\sh> sure give me a package :)
<danimo> NetworkManager: <information>   starting...
<danimo> NetworkManager: <WARNING>        main (): nm_data_new: Setting up dbus filter
<danimo> NetworkManager: <information>   Adding VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.openvpn' with name 'openvpn' and program '/usr/bin/nm-openvpn-service'
<Lure> danimo: I would suspect some n-m change could break this...
<danimo> Tonio_: that looks at least like nm finds it
<Tonio_> danimo: try to launch the module manually
<Tonio_> nm-***-openvpn
<Tonio_> not sure what the commande is, but you may find it :)
<Tonio_> you should get blank output
<Tonio_> Lure: n-m changes can make the module not working properly
<Tonio_> Lure: I doubt it can make the module not even starting
<danimo> Tonio_: well, its supposed to register as a dbus service
<Tonio_> I'm thinking a gtk lib change or something
<danimo> Tonio_: and appearantly that works
<Tonio_> danimo: hum.....
<Tonio_> \sh : http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/knetworkmanager_0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Tonio_> hope you'll not have problem with it ;) I added Provides stuff in it
<\sh> Tonio_: let's see :)
<Tonio_> \sh: but I didn't do like mickael.... I made knetworkmanager providing network-manager-kde
<\sh> Tonio_: but more strange to me is that my load is very high...
<danimo> Tonio_: is that even more recent than the one in your no-ip repo?
<Tonio_> he did the opposite, but that's not logik to me
<Tonio_> danimo: it is the same
<Tonio_> but I updated the one on the repo 1 hour ago, so I suggest you upgrade ;)
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager -> QT -> working
<Tonio_> vpn modules -> gtk -> crashing
<Lure> Tonio_: n-m-kde makes sense if you searh what is installed (dpkg -l | grep network-manager) and it also looks like naming in SuSE (probably also Fedora) where all n-m packages have NetworkManager prefix (NetworkManager-kde for knetworkmanager)
<Tonio_> evidence of qt's supperiority :)
<danimo> Tonio_: I thought the vpn modules were just implemented abstract
<Tonio_> danimo: nope, those are gtk based
<danimo> outch
<Tonio_> Lure: yes it makes sense, but since you use provide, why not simply keeping the tarball name and provide the secondary name you want ?
<danimo> Tonio_: if that is the case, one might consider to do a proper implementation
<danimo> Tonio_: if only it wouldn't end up on page 3 of my todo list
<Tonio_> danimo: well, the configuration windows are gtk based, not the core, of course
<danimo> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Lure: why renaming the deb to provide the original one ? that's not logik to me.......
<Tonio_> as the provided package is searchable and installable the same way that the "true" one
<\sh> ok...restarting :)
<Tonio_> danimo: that's why I would like to know if that fails on gnome too
<Tonio_> maybe I have a miss dependancy or something
<Tonio_> so that it was working but now fails since I reinstalled
<Tonio_> slomo tested them on gnome when revuing my packages and that worked
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is just that knetworkmanager is seen as add-on to n-m (like nm-applet) and therefore they expect it to follow some naming 
<Lure> Tonio_: and we probably do not want to be too far from what debian is doing...
<Tonio_> Lure: and that's done providing the good name
<Tonio_> Lure: we are not too far ;) we are using the same names, same patches
<Tonio_> only diffrence is that the "real" deb is switched with the provided
<Tonio_> \sh your opinion on this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: \sh left...
<Tonio_> arf he is not still there
<\sh> works like a charm :)
<Tonio_> \sh: nice ;)
<Lure> \sh: like new icons?
<Lure> \sh: and notifications?
<Tonio_> \sh: I took the suse src-rpm, but replaced icons with the kdesvn ones
<Tonio_> they are by far nicer
<\sh> yepp...the notifications stuff is much better then my patch..actually they got the idea :)
<Tonio_> \sh: autostart issues are supposedly gone too
<Tonio_> \sh: concerning the naming, what do you think is the best ?
<Tonio_> naming the package network-manager-kde and providing knetworkmanager or the opposite ?
<Tonio_> I know debian choosed the first option, but that's not very "logic" to me
<Lure> Tonio_: bug 42114
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42114 in amarok "Amarok can't enable/disable splashscreen" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42114
<\sh> I don't know if debian is providing "knetworkmanager" as name
<Lure> \sh: it is
<Tonio_> \sh: I looked at mickael's control file, but I disagree that choice
<\sh> but at least, if someone is checking on the web for a kde network manager frontend, it will find "knetworkmanager", not "networkmanager-kde" nor "network-manager-kde" so the logic behind is that a "apt-get install knetworkmanger" is working.
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I have to look at this
<\sh> as long the user can install what he is searching for, the way doesn't matter :)
<Tonio_> \sh: well both are giving the same result
<\sh> and for the style, source package is knetworkmanager, binary can be knetworkmanager providing network-manager-kde 
<Lure> \sh: agree, but I prefer to stay the same as debian - less work in future to keep us uptodate
<Tonio_> Lure: no change to keep up to date
<Lure> Tonio_: for edgy, I expect that we will have auto-sync with debian sid for some time, therefore I expect issues if we have diffs like this. Or not?
<Tonio_> we already have 8 patches when debian as 2 only
<Tonio_> Lure: autosync is for universe
<Tonio_> knetworkmanager will go to main
<Lure> Tonio_: but our patches should move upstream sooned than later...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, that's true
<Lure> mbiebl took dialup and some others he has pushed to SuSE (like config notifications)
<\sh> Lure: to be honest, I think a package like network-manager* is not worth, staying close with debian..the development of the network manager stuff is fast, and during a release cycle of ubuntu/kubuntu we are doing more with this package then debian ever will, my imho :)
<Lure> \sh: point taken... ;-)
<\sh> Lure: there is no point...i'm not making points (taken from matrix reloaded ;))
<Lure> Tonio_: we should check with Riddell though just in case that this will not complicate main inclusion which is currently in progress..
<Lure> \sh: lol
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: as long as the package is updated in universe before going to main, that doesn't complicate anything
<Tonio_> that's why I will make uvfe toonight and ping a few coredevs ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is 3 bugs closed + many others that were not reported to launchpad
<Lure> Tonio_: for UVFe we need to find some bugs that wer fixed in upstream version - not bugs that you fixed with your patches (those we can do in existing patches)
<Lure> I mean existing package
<Tonio_> Lure: for example after backing from sleep mode
<Tonio_> that wasn't working and now does
<\sh> well, I think that knetworkmanager be one of the "most important packages" of kubuntu...:) it's helpful, it's actively developed and can be maintained in a nice bzr archive for ubuntus changes :)
<Lure> true - we probably need to find novell bug ids...
<Tonio_> Lure: as it is still in svn state, and our current version is quite outdated
<Tonio_> uvfe shouldn't be hard to justify
<Lure> Tonio_: can you publish debdiff and then we can judge?
<Tonio_> Lure: now ? sure :)
<\sh> We should ask timo to do some work for kubuntu during LT and not for suse *coughcough*
<Lure> Tonio_: you need it anyhow to write UVFe ;-)
<Tonio_> \sh: haha
<\sh> ok..and I'm doing some work on the python packages of sip/qt/kde
<Tonio_> guys : http://planetemu.net/temp/debdiff
<Lure> Tonio_: ugly - 90% is automake changes?!
<Tonio_> Lure: I know
<Lure> Tonio_: * Using directive Publish in debian/control instead of providing a 
<Lure> Publish?
<Tonio_> that's the problem in not packaging real tarballs ;)
<Tonio_> arf
<Tonio_> ;)
<\sh> make dist?
<Tonio_> provides hehe
<Tonio_> \sh: I simply makebuilddir, make -f Makefile.cvs
<Tonio_> Lure: old diff is about 400k
<Tonio_> new one is 7k
<Tonio_> old package version is ugly, not the new one ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: can we change "Networking tool" in desktop to "Network Manager" - I use "Description (Name)" in menus and this would make it nicer
<\sh> oh btw...
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, yes
<\sh> knetworkmanager doesn't show up in the system menu anymore
<Lure> Tonio_: I mean for GenericName
<Tonio_> \sh: internet
<Tonio_> \sh: do you think system is the right place ?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I understood this
<\sh> it has nothing to do with internet
<Lure> Tonio_: and there is typo: s/Ketworkmanager/KNetworkManager/
<Tonio_> \sh: internet is the place were all wifi tools setup
<Tonio_> kwifimanager, wlassistant etc....
<Lure> Tonio_: I agree -> it is better in System
<Tonio_> okay, let's change this :)
<Lure> kwifimanager is dead anyhow ;-)
<Lure> I am not sure for wlasstant ;-)
<\sh> internet should be for tools which are bound to internet....a wifi tool is not bound to internet imho..
<Tonio_> \sh: tha internet change is from suse, not me ;)
<\sh> suse is dead *harhar*
<Tonio_> \sh: then kppp should be changed too
<\sh> did I say this?
<\sh> suse is not dead...never..no way :)
<Lure> \sh: but it is true the kppp is also under Internet...
<Tonio_> and also bluetooth
<Tonio_> and also half of the internet menu.........
<\sh> well...most of the people are using ppp only for ip dialup...which is bad..
<Tonio_> \sh: and about bluetooth ? ;)
<Lure> maybe we should leave it there, as with current setup people might expect it there...
<\sh> I wonder if my mobile device is internet
<Lure> (but we need K-Menu clenaup for Edgy)
<\sh> Lure: last upload of knm was in system
<\sh> we could need a cleanup for dapper....
<Tonio_> \sh: well, bluetooth connection over a mobile can be helpfull for internet access, but i agree that's not the common usage ;)
<Tonio_> so we have to change bluetooth and kppp
<Tonio_> \sh: I changed to system
<Tonio_> Lure: changed genericname and other stuff
<\sh> well...I wonder if kppp is capable of doing a connect to a ipx network...which works as well with ppp
<Tonio_> \sh: anyhow, internet and networking is different
<\sh> yes
<Tonio_> so if I follow you, internet menu should contain applications that are not designed for internet usage
<Tonio_> kppp can be used accross a ras connection for example
<Tonio_> that's not internet specific
<Tonio_> amule or kopete are internet speciic softwares
<Tonio_> konversation too
<Tonio_> but not bluetooth
<Tonio_> so what is the best ? making a Network root menu ?
<Tonio_> that makes sense, but isn't kde standard
<\sh> Tonio_: internet menu should contain only applications which has a meaning to internet...but tools connecting to a network are not used only for internet stuff
<Tonio_> \sh: this is a kde relative problem
<Tonio_> \sh: to have an application in the "internet" menu, categories have to refer "Network"
<Tonio_> stupid but that's it
<Tonio_> best would be that KDE makes a difference there
<\sh> best would be kde and gnome would set a standard
<Tonio_> \sh: best would be no computer in fact..... no problems :)
<Tonio_> \sh: fancy making like windows ? Program category only ?
<\sh> no computer no fun
<Tonio_> \sh: their menu is logic at least :)
<\sh> is it ?
<Tonio_> all programs are "program" relative
<\sh> i don't think so :)
<Tonio_> \sh: sure :) 
<\sh> System/Network is more logic for network tools
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, but that doesn't exist so....
<Tonio_> let's back it in system
<Riddell> Lure: hmm?
<Riddell> \sh: nobody is packaging the qt 4 python extensions as far as I know, I think you were asking that the other night
<Lure> Riddell: this admin mode password is strange and hard to explain...
<\sh> Riddell: no...it's been the new sip4/pyqt/pykde stuff for plain qt3
<\sh> pykde new version is fixing some probs with old pykde and 3.5.x
<Tonio_> Riddell: as knetworkmanager is about to go in main, should we try to get uvfe before, or after ?
<Tonio_> I don't want the package update causes an issue in the main inclusion process :)
<\sh> Riddell: torsten marek informed me about the upates early for debian (they will go next week into unstable) and since doko removed all python2.3-* stuff, we have to do some work on the packages...so I have the packages from torsten already
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe we need to fix this for VPN:
<Lure>  #define VPN_PATH    "/system/networking/vpn_connections"
<Tonio_> Lure: hum right
<Tonio_> Lure: what should it be according to you ?
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure - check on your system where openvpn puts stuff
<Tonio_> Lure: openvpn puts stuff in /etc/openvpn
<Tonio_> but networkmanager uses it's own folder
<Tonio_> so it can be anywhere
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway, old package has the same setting, and it worked
<Tonio_> Lure: _confPath  = QDir::homeDirPath() + GCONF_PRE + VPN_PATH;
<Tonio_> Lure: that's profile relative, so shouldn't cause any issue
<\sh> Riddell: btw...are you taking marks plane and just visiting germany for a short while? :)
<Tonio_> \sh: may sound stupid, but what "btw" means ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think we might have hard time getting UVFe - most of the change is adding networkstatus which we remove then with our patch
<\sh> by the way :)
<Tonio_> Lure: there are resolved bugs, but they where not reported
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not see many in the diff actually...
<Tonio_> Lure: that sucks :)
<Lure> Tonio_: true - as I like new icons.
<Tonio_> \sh: thanks for making me less idiot
<Lure> Tonio_: we should send our fixes to Timo and ask to release it as 0.1 - then we have good excuse ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: lol
<\sh> Tonio_: np
<Riddell> Tonio_: it doesn't make much difference
<Tonio_> Lure: one resolved bug for example is auto-reconnect after sleep mode
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice
<Riddell> \sh: would they help dapper at all or should they be after dapper
<Riddell> \sh: yes, I think I'm taking Mark's plane, it's not too clear
<Tonio_> Lure: one good point is little diff -> cleaner sources
<Lure> Tonio_: true, that is in and cleanup of sources is also ok
<\sh> Riddell: they should help dapper especially for espresso (sorry I can't spell the new name...which makes me an idiot now :))
<Lure> Tonio_: there is lot's of ascii() and utf8() addons - I expect this fixes essid with non-ascii chars...
<Tonio_> Lure: we can assume yes
<Riddell> \sh: kamion said none of the Germans could spell it
<Riddell> \sh: what does it fix?
<Tonio_> Lure: anyway, UVF is for Upstream Version
<Tonio_> as it is svn stuff, I think it is always good to update
<Tonio_> Lure: we should try to get the suse changelog between the two versions
<Tonio_> that should be documented somewhere
<Lure> Tonio_: just get the svn log...
<\sh> Riddell: upstream said, that the kde3.5.x support is much better...I'll send an email to you with all informations about the fixes for the report...
<Tonio_> Lure: changelog is empty for me
<\sh> Riddell: the other updated dependencies (sip4-4.4.3 pyqt-3.16) are a used by the new pykde package...so we need to update them as well..
<Lure> Tonio_: I meant "svn log"
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: should be hard to follow since they migrate to kde in the meantime :)
<Lure> Tonio_: frequency stuff is fixed in svn (r526013)
<Lure> Tonio_: just look in kde svn - initial commit is the version we use currently
<Tonio_> Lure: nice, I'll look there then, but for the moment, eating is the priority :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, we should get svn version and not tar+icons
<Tonio_> Lure: there is a problem with svn version
<Tonio_> I haven't been able to make it build
<Tonio_> I can't even make a make admin/Makefile.common
<Lure> Tonio_: I know - we should nail it down and fix it ;)
<Lure> I will play with it now
<Tonio_> Lure: hum......... too hard for me at least
<Riddell> \sh: thanks
<\sh> Riddell: np
<\sh> brb
<Lure> Riddell: this one is really reported by many - bug 41865 ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41865 in ubiquity "kde-ui's get_disk_choices looks at wrong choice list" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41865
<danimo> Tonio_: if you need someone to commit stuff to knm Subversion, just ask me. Every KDE developer can commit straight to the repo
<Tonio_> danimo: great ;) I'll remember this
<danimo> Tonio_: same is true for riddell btw :)
<Lure> danimo: true, and I have seen him quite high on KDE SVN commit lists...
<Lure> (not to mention buzz lists ;-))
* danimo has neither commits nor buzz lately
<\sh> re
<\sh> knetworkmanager doesn't start up during session (re)start
<\sh> strange
<\sh> Tonio_: your package :)
<Tonio_> \sh: it does for me
<Tonio_> I tried twice, and I checked before that /usr/share/autostart was empty
<crimsun> close \sh-bug, reject reason: Works For Me
<Tonio_> \sh: did you try on a new profile ?
<\sh> hmmm...where is the session manager saving the state?
<\sh> that is the problem
<\sh> I set session manager to "restore manually saved session" :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Lure> \sh: any idea how to fix this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/689333
<\sh> wow...now I know from where I know kenneth wimer who is coming to linuxtag :) oxygen icon lol...and I was wondering: "who is this guy" :)
<Lure> \sh: this is knm from svn
<\sh> hmmm....-I<directory with additional m4 macros most likely -I./m4> ?
<\sh> Lure: check for an m4 macro dir in the sourcetree of knm....and then do a aclocal -I<the dir>
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, you finally have it ? ;)
<\sh> could also be a new admin dir from kde svn
<Tonio_> \sh: I tried to use the kdereview admin folder, same error
<Lure> \sh: there is no admin dir in knm, teherfore I have taken the one from kde/3.5
<Tonio_> Lure: honnestly, there are about no change and since it is svn and not upstream version, I don't think having the "yesterday" version is important for uvfe
<Tonio_> is that needed to spend 3 days debugging something that will maybe work next week ?
<Tonio_> to me we shoudn't spend time on this, but well, I'm not a dictator :)
<Tonio_> Lure: tried with kdereview root admin folder ?
<Lure> Tonio_: do not see admin folder there...
<Tonio_> Lure: kdereview root ?
<Lure> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/
<Tonio_> Lure: true.... where did I saw this this morning ?
<Tonio_> my brain, before the first coffee, act as ram, not as an hdd ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am using this one: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, it is this one ;)
<\sh> hmmm...my neighbour is singing again..that's terrible
<Tonio_> Lure: latest test : took actual working package, with admin folder etc and overwritten files with svn content
<Riddell> Lure: ok, thanks
<Tonio_> same error when building
<Tonio_> \sh: is he training for eurovision ?? ^^
<Lure> lol
<Riddell> Lure: that's not well tested code, none of my machines have more than one hard disk :(
<\sh> Tonio_: i don't think she will win this contest :0
<Tonio_> \sh: LOL ;)
<\sh> find . -type f -exec grep -H "_m4_divert_diversion" {} \; ?
<Lure> Riddell: but as you can see quite common with users - you just plug USB key in and you will have another one...
<Riddell> Lure: that's an interesting idea
<\sh> btw...anybody who is visiting LT on the friday, May 5th, please add your keys very fast for the keysigning event :)
<Lure> Riddell: I had the problem with it when I by accident turned on my USB disk...
<\sh> http://www.linuxtag.org/2006/de/community/keysigning.html
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-05
<Riddell> \sh: if you have any ideas why ubiquity doesn't like unicode strings that would be very welcome :)
<Riddell> e.g bug 41893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41893 in ubiquity "missing unicode conversion in kde-ui's disk selector" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41893
<\sh> Riddell: what about an approach like this? 
<\sh> message=unicode(i18n("Do you want to set the card %1 (%2) as def
<\sh> ault?").arg(listItem.text(0)).arg(listItem.text(1)))
<\sh> which works nicely with qstrings and python unicode strings
<Riddell> \sh: yes, that's the sort of thing I've been doing, but qstring and python strings should work together in my opinion
<\sh> Riddell: they don't :)
<\sh> the problem was, when I remember correctly, that qstring is not a "real" string representation like Cstrings and python is using something which is closer to a c-string...it should be possible to interchange QCString and Python strings, but with loosing qts unicode feature of qstring, cause QCString is more a bytestream
* Lure is braindead -> time to bed ;-)
<\sh> there was a discussion on pykde ML...I have to check the archives.
<Riddell> \sh: do you think the new updates might fix these? http://mats.imk.fraunhofer.de/pipermail/pykde/2006-April/013059.html
<\sh> hmm...do you have a reproducable piece of code?
<\sh> I can try just now with the new packages (pykde is still missing but compiling now)
<Riddell> \sh: the top one only happens on amd64
<\sh> yeah...no problem :) binaries are amd64 at my place :)
<Riddell> \sh: try kde ubiquity then
<\sh> Riddell: I can start it from a normal dapper install? I can't reinstall the amd64 server here...no display here ... so only remote display 
<Riddell> \sh: yeah should be fine on an install, the crash is after you click Next for the first time, it won't destroy anything that early on
<\sh> ok..will test 
<\sh> Riddell: http://lists.kde.org/?l=pykde&m=113023543205131&w=2 and the following answers in this thread are quite interesting :)
<\sh> but thinking of only crashing on amd64 it could be as well another regression somewhere else then sip/pyqt/pykde
<robotgeek> what version of qt did we have in breezy?
<\sh> ii  libqt3-mt      3.3.6-1ubuntu3 Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), V
<\sh> oh in breezy
<\sh> 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5: amd64 i386 powerpc 
<kmon> hi
<\sh> guys, that's one of the best explaination of "fck, the worlds not using ascii at all" http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html
<robotgeek> I'm going to punish you by making you peel onions for 6 months. 
<robotgeek> or you can make someone code in perl (end troll)
<robotgeek> \sh__: thanks, i will read that article. :)
<\sh__> Just read some other articles from joel...and they are so "right" :)
<\sh__> http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000339.html about "sitting in the office, try to code something...but nothing happens"...:) great article...and it matches real life experience :)
<\sh> Riddell: read the discussion on 
<\sh> #u-d regarding laptop fn- key support?
<\sh> oh doomed pressed ctrl-c on the wrong shell
<Hobbsee> ooh goody, a bug for tonio...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: still here in weekend? heh
<Hobbsee> i just got home from work...
<freeflying> Riddell: around?
<Tonio_> hey
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> freeflying: ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: how about the weekend :)
<Tonio_> Lure: what to do finally ? do I make the uvfe with current knm package, or do you want to take time to correct the svn version's issue ?
<Tonio_> freeflying: very nice hehe ;)
<Tonio_> special WE in france since monday if free too ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I would send e-mail to Timo with patches that make upstream and ask him about this automake problem and how he actually builds (also ask him about po packages). 
<Tonio_> Lure: I agree with you, but dapper will not be released in 4 month...
<Lure> Tonio_: and see if 0.1 will be released with SuSE 10.1 release which I think is a matter of days (or mostly weeks)
<Tonio_> we should do quick, that's the problem
<Tonio_> 2 weeks is too much, we will not be able to make it is in more than a week to me
<freeflying> Lure: I still can not resume from s2disk on ppc
<Lure> Tonio_: I can write him an e-mail if you want and if we do not get answer on Monday, we go with what we have (maybe we solve the svn build by them)
<Tonio_> Lure: that is nice yes ;)
<Tonio_> not that I don't want to make propper, but well, I would be sad missing the update since we did "to long and good" ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i have good news and i have bad news...
<Tonio_> Lure: do you want the patches ?
<Tonio_> like separator, desktop file etc... ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: come on, what happens !!!
<Lure> Tonio_: can you sjust put source package on your repo?
<Tonio_> Lure: done
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, it works beautifully.  but there's a typo in the .desktop file
<Lure> Hobbsee: fixed
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> ah ok :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: already fixed yes :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> ketworkmanager ?
<Lure> freeflying: is this regression (does it work with klaptop and/or hibernate.sh)?
<Tonio_> Lure: repo version isn't the latest
<Tonio_> just wait 15 minutes and grab it, it'll be okay
<freeflying> Lure: haven't tested klaptop
<Lure> freeflying: can you test sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh (maybe first from text, then from KDE)?
<Tonio_> Lure: I was confirmed that hybernate issues are fixed with knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> autoreconnect works nicelly, and that has to be added to the uvfe
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<freeflying> Lure: no hibernate.sh :)
<Tonio_> Lure: to earn time, I will prepare the uvfe, text and files, so that if we decide to go with it, I'll post in 5 minutes and ping siretart and slomo, as knetworkmanager is a major feature for kubuntu
<Tonio_> it has to be a priority
<Hobbsee> i cant honestly say how it couldnt be pushed to main, even if it is a little buggy - it's better than anything else we have
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: little buggy ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: main inclusion is planned this week, same time than wlassistant
<Lure> Hobbsee: I think that pitti's concern was why so many wifi managers in main (kwifimanager, wlassistant and knm)
<Hobbsee> well, even if it's not absolutely perfect, doesnt have the dialup and vpn support, for instant
<Hobbsee> remove the first one..simple :P
<Tonio_> kwifimanager will be replaced by wlassistant
<Tonio_> and knm will be available but not shipped by default
<Tonio_> that's the plan
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: to me dialup stuff isn't the concern of a networkmanager tool
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> that's not the purpose, so not an issue removing it ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: did you put rebuilt binary package also to you repo (it did not update with typo fix yet)
<Tonio_> conerning vpn..... well, we were about to have them modules in, just before they stopped working for some f*cking reason
<Tonio_> Lure: assume yes
<Tonio_> but you have to wait 15 minutes for the repo to auto-update
<Tonio_> let me update manually ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I have just seen discussion on n-m ML about it - they change internals often and that cause all kind of issues
<Tonio_> Lure: done
<Tonio_> Lure: can be due to latest update then
<Lure> Tonio_: it seems it is hard to assume which n-m-vpn version is compatible with which which n-m
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, that may explain ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: once n-m gets mature and stabilized in its code, that may not happen
<Tonio_> then we can ship vpn modules, and hopefully qt ones
<Tonio_> Lure: I was thinking, are you ubuntu-member actually ? or ubuntu-dev member ?
<Tonio_> Lure: concerning patche,s we can have them in with Riddell or danimo, since they have upload rights
<Tonio_> Lure: but I think it is better to inform timo in the first place ;) respect !
<Lure> Tonio_: I am candidate for membership (last time there was not enough time), so I hope to get in on next meeting (Tue)
<Lure> Tonio_: I would like to understand how Timo uses SVN (missing po, admin...)
<Tonio_> Lure: come to me then, I don't want to miss the oportunity to support you !
<Tonio_> how is that possible that our best patcher isn't already member ? 
<Tonio_> that's a shame
<Lure> Tonio_: will do - thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: pleasure :)
<Lure> Tonio_: no hurry - good thing about Ubuntu is that you can get your patches even if you are not a member/developer ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: that's the reason I stopped debian
<Tonio_> Lure: if you are not readdy to send 5 mails a day for 3 month to get a 2 lignes patch in, no need to even think about it
<Tonio_> Lure: starting contributing too linux distro is generally a pain as long as you are not "aknoledged"
<Lure> Tonio_: Ubuntu community really rock (and Kubuntu even more ;-)
<Tonio_> that's the reason the ubuntu community grows that fast
<Tonio_> it is vertainly the most "opened" I've seen
<Tonio_> everyone can simply come on irc, present his work, and get it is in a few minutes
<Tonio_> Lure: kubuntu community is by far better than the ubuntu one, and that may never change, for a very simple reason ;)
<Tonio_> you and I are in............ ^_^
<Tonio_> but honnestly, malone or rosetta are helping a lot
<Tonio_> can you imagin for someone that doesn know the debian organization, what a mess it is to simply asking for contributing ? :)
<Tonio_> but I'm happy with one thing : the relationship between ubuntu and debian and other distros
<Tonio_> I remember that when ubuntu was released, it has been criticized a lot.
<Tonio_> that's over now :)
<Lure> Tonio_: sent e-mail to Timo (cc: MBiebl)
<Lure> check if I captured everything...
<Tonio_> Lure: nice ;) 
<Tonio_> Lure: did you include the french translation patch ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> that was a real error, saying the oposite than what it should ;)
<Lure> separator, french, desktop and reportbug
<Tonio_> bice
<Tonio_> s/b/n
<Lure> Tonio_: you sure you uploaded new binary knm? Still no update for me (and old .desktop)
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ?
<Tonio_> I uploaded this morning
<Tonio_> let me check
<marseillai> Riddell: with there is a kuickshow problem : you have remove it but when we associate it with image mime type this association is kept! it should be replace by another association as gwenview or anything else (even if in my mind it doesn't replace kuickshow)
<Lure> btw: does anybody else get OOo Draw in Graphics (I always though OOo is only in Office)
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^ is this job for k-d-s?
<marseillai> Lure: it does the same with krita .... 
<uniq> lure: i have oo draw in graphics.
<Lure> uniq: so at least I did not do that ;-) But I have never noticed this before...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I have OOo too
<Tonio_> Lure: it appears I have some cache issue or something
<uniq> me neither.. i seldom use menus though. alt+f2 :)
<Tonio_> the deb isn't the latest one
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm correcting this
<Lure> uniq: I do mostly Atl+Space ;-)
* Lure bbl
<Tonio_> Lure: you'll get it in in 5 minutes, but I suggest you purge your apt cache :)
<Tonio_> Lure: did you ?
<Tonio_> and restart kde since the kmenu sync sometime fails
<danimo> moin Lure, Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey danimo ;)
<danimo> Lure: why does timo miss .po and admin?
<danimo> Lure: we have scripts for that :)
* Tonio_ works on gwenview shortcuts with marseillai... default ones sux
<Tonio_> danimo: but even with admin and po, build fails, with a (really) strange error
<danimo> Tonio_: what error?
<Tonio_> danimo: don't have the buildlog here
<Tonio_> Lure: do you still have it ?
<Tonio_> danimo: something about undeclared m4 maccro
<danimo> Tonio_: does it warn or error out?
<Tonio_> danimo: error out, build fails
<Tonio_> impossile to apply make -f admin/Makefile.common because of this
<Tonio_> danimo: and that even with the latest admin folder version
<danimo> odd
<Tonio_> so I assume suse has customized admin folder or something that isn't on the svn for the moment
<Tonio_> danimo: let me get the svn source and show you the error
<danimo> ok
<marseillai> does someone could report this so little mistake i don't know who to report : in this page https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000072.html for europe link there is a mistake beetween name kubuntu and edubuntu in third link
<Tonio_> danimo: http://pastebin.com/689943
<Tonio_> danimo: if you have any idea ;)
<Tonio_> marseillai: true, but I think all readers would have correct this themselves
<marseillai> oki
* Lure back
<Lure> Tonio_: knm did not update (still)
<Tonio_> Lure: ?
<Lure> danimo: which scripts for collecting admin and po dirs...
<Tonio_> Lure: well let me dcc the deb file to you ;)
<Tonio_> I'll look at that later
<Tonio_> Lure: ok for dcc ?
<Lure> Tonio_: it is strange, as it always worked before...
<Lure> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> you can accept ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I had a server crash yesterday, maybe there is something broken
<danimo> Lure, Tonio_: do you use svn2dist btw?
<Lure> danimo: not me (new to kde svn really)
<Lure> danimo: where do I get it?
<Tonio_> danimo: nore do I
<danimo> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdesdk/scripts/svn2dist?rev=511836&view=auto
<danimo> that's the "standard" way to rip kde apps off their module
<danimo> except for amarok I think, they have their own little ruby script
<Lure> danimo: thanks will try
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, sounds nice ;)
<Tonio_> I only used "svn co"
<Tonio_> Lure: I think the script is in kubuntu by default ;)
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~$ whereis svn2dist
<Tonio_> svn2dist: /usr/bin/svn2dist /usr/bin/X11/svn2dist
<Lure> true 
* Lure blushes ;-)
<kmon> hi
<Tonio_> hey kmon
<Tonio_> I have to clean my appartment
<Tonio_> my sister and her girlfriend are coming toonight....
<Tonio_> and it is a total mess
<kmon> does anyone know when kde 3.5.3 will come out?
<Tonio_> kmon: assume too late for dapper ;)
<kmon> Tonio_: yes. I also assume that
<Tonio_> I don't think Riddellwill take the risk to implement it so lately, since we had a big, big bunch of issues with breezy when doing that
<kmon> are you backporting things from there?
<Tonio_> kmon: the kdeprint stuff is already in, and works nicelly
<Tonio_> that was, for many, the major issue
<kmon> aham
<Tonio_> what ?
<kmon> I see
<danimo> kdeprint may work, but ghostview and/or the filters are incredibly broken
<Tonio_> but if 3.5.3 is out before dapper and changelog refers to big big issues corrected, I assume there will be other backports
<Tonio_> danimo: ah ? I didn't test this
<kmon> Tonio_: The changelog is already online: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_2to3_5_3.php
<danimo> Tonio_: I opened a malone bugreport
<danimo> no reply yet
<danimo> Tonio_: it won't be out before dapper
<Tonio_> kmon: I know, but that's not the final ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: which bug plz ?
<kmon> I would like to see what is this: New: KDE startup reordered in order to improve startup time
<kmon> :)
<danimo> Tonio_: feature freeze is on tuesday, and then the translators get another 3 weeks or so
<Tonio_> danimo: okay ;)
<Lure> danimo: so it will be just before dapper ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: so too late....
<danimo> Lure: I doubt you will get an exception at this point :)
<Tonio_> Lure: remember the consequences of adding 3.4.3 in breezy ?
<kmon> Can I ask a support question here? It's weekend :P
<Lure> Tonio_: I know, I was just teasing kmon... ;-)
<Lure> kmon: sure
<kmon> where can I disable IPv6 in dapper?
<Tonio_> we in a few seconds switched from a stable kde to a kind of broken stuff, 2 days before release.... ;)
<danimo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/41800
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41800 in cupsys "Cups fails to print any file with Brother HL-1430" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> danimo: that's a cups stuff, not a kdeprint ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: there is still a discussion for cupsys
<danimo> Tonio_: that's what I said :)
<Lure> kmon in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases comment out alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<Tonio_> I think 1.1 packages could be available if there are too many issues still before release
<danimo> about rolling back to 1.1?
<Lure> kmon: I think it is documented somewhere in wiki
<Tonio_> that was on the way 2 weeks ago
<Tonio_> danimo: that has been discuss, but I don't know the latest statements on this
<Tonio_> danimo: Riddell has the information
<Lure> Tonio_: I think that time has passed - pitti seems satisfied with recent rc3...
<kmon> Lure: thanks I'll have a look at it
<Tonio_> Lure: then forget what I said ;)
<Lure> danimo: can you give us quick tutorial on svn2dist? ;-)
<Tonio_> yes, could be interesting :)
* Lure looks dumb when staring at help output ;-)
<Lure> danimo: we want to pull this: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/knetworkmanager/
<Tonio_> danimo: it'll be easier to get approval for freeze exception if we get the latest svn version in fact
<Tonio_> since my actual tarball is a mix of svn and suse src-rpm package
<Tonio_> works, but not can sound dirty method for ubuntu gurus ;)
<danimo> Lure: yes, worked fine for me, just without i18n
<danimo> Lure: but that should work as wll
<danimo> so what I did was:
<danimo> cd src
<danimo> ls kdene*
<danimo> err
<danimo> ls kdere*
<danimo> kdereview
<danimo> ls kdereview/
<danimo> admin  configure.in.in  INDEX  INSTALL  knetworkmanager  Makefile.am.in  Makefile.cvs  README
<danimo> (you can have all the other apps checked out as well, just make sure the directly is svn clean)
<danimo> then, in src/, do: svn2dist kdereview/ knetworkmanager
<danimo> and that's about it
<danimo> the more verbose options are nicely explained in --help
<danimo> when you're done, you'll get both a tar.bz2 and a .tar.gz
<danimo> Lure: just try it
<Tonio_> danimo: interesting :)
<danimo> and it also has run make -f Makefile.{cvs,svn} for you
<danimo> so you just need to run "configure" from there
<Tonio_> danimo: trying
<danimo> yes, it's a nice script
<danimo> originally developed for kdeextragear afaik
<marseillai> Lure: can i ask you a little question about kpowersave or you are too busy ?
<Lure> marseillai: of course
<marseillai> i really like it but i can't hibernate with it! is there a way to use the klaptopdaemon way to hibernate with kpowersave ?
<Lure> marseillai: so this is regression from klaptop?
<danimo> Tonio_: doesn't build, though, but you said you removed the serviceiface dependency, right?
<marseillai> to me no because it's a great apps! and if i can use the klaptop way to hibernate i switch!
<Lure> danimo: you need patch from Tonio's debian package
<hunger> marseillai: Is that a problem with kpowersave or the kernel/
<danimo> well, the important point is that you get a usable tar.gz package to proceed from
<Lure> marseillai: but hibernate worked under klaptop?
<marseillai> yes
<hunger> marseillai: I am asking because I can no longer suspend due to a problem that will be fixed in the next kernel release.
<marseillai> hunger: kpower! because klaptop can hibernate fine!
<Lure> marseillai: best would be to sumbit bug with details about notebook and then I can look into what might be wrong
<Tonio_> danimo: exactly ;)
<Tonio_> as long as we have a tarball, we are fine to make it work :)
<marseillai> Lure: oki will do!
<hunger> marseillai: So then it is something different from my problem:-(
<Lure> marseillai: I have posted once in kubuntu-devel how powersave scripts can call acpi-support hibernate.sh - you may want to search for that in archives
<Tonio_> danimo: got the tar.gz file, testing with this ;)
<marseillai> Lure: this way : uses acpi-support infrastructure if configured EVENT_GLOBAL_SUSPEND2DISK_OTHER="suspend2" in /etc/powersave/events points to /usr/local/lib/powersave/scripts/suspend2 (fixed in v12 of powersave, works with suspend2 and with acpi-support infrastructure) ??
<Tonio_> danimo: the only problem is that it places knetorkmanager in a subdirectory
<danimo> marseillai: since when does ubuntu have suspend2?
<Lure> marseillai: I did not triy that, but sebas mentioned that he is using this...
<Tonio_> that well result a crappy debdiff
<danimo> Tonio_: why is that a problem?
<Tonio_> danimo: that's an issue for UVFe
<marseillai> oki! not using susp2 so not the answer to my problem! :)
<Tonio_> cause that will deeply change the source package structure
<marseillai> will look
<danimo> Tonio_: ok, let me try something
<Tonio_> danimo: that's not an issue except when you are in a freeze state, and that every update is deeply checked
<Lure> marseillai: check this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-February/000823.html
<Tonio_> Lure: don't you agree ?
<Lure> Tonio_: it will make it harder, but we may just provide a proper diff and persuade them that this is it?
<hunger> For when is the release planned again?
<Tonio_> Lure: I think it'll be harder than the current package
<Lure> Tonio_: true, but we need to bite into this sooner than later, as it will be harder to support later...
<Tonio_> concerning the current we can always say that it is "synced with latest suse tarball"
<Tonio_> means that it can be considered stable, when the latest svn may not
<Tonio_> that's a good point
<danimo> Tonio_: nope, no idea how to cut that
<danimo> Tonio_: would need some more investigation
<Tonio_> danimo: btw, thanks for the info, that'll help in the future !!!
<Tonio_> danimo: it is not adapted to our current specific status
<danimo> Tonio_: I'm really suprised that this was not common knowledge
<Tonio_> if we were not in uvf process, that wouldn't be a problem
<danimo> Tonio_: I'm sure you could fix the script to fulfill your needs
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe ;) that is certainly for kde devs, but as I'm not a developper....
<danimo> Tonio_: this is a script created for release dudes and packagers in first place :)
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe yes, but that can be long, and we have very, very short time to get that uvf exception....
<danimo> Tonio_: what's uvf?
<Tonio_> a few days, not more, so has we have a fully working package, I think we shouldn't waste time on this
<Tonio_> danimo: upstream version freeze
<danimo> Tonio_: and how did you make it buil dbefore?
<Tonio_> danimo: actually, every version update on a ubuntu package requires an exception request, that is deeply checked
<Lure> danimo: problem is that original dapper knm package was build on tar taken from some src.rpm 
<Tonio_> that is in the aim for stability
<danimo> ic
<Lure> danimo: and now we need to request UVFe for version from SVN and we want to have small debdiff
<Tonio_> danimo: so the less structure changes we have, the easier it is to get the update in
<Tonio_> and the current package, except that it isn't the latest svn one, is really nice
<Tonio_> diff.gz file is only 7k, means very clean sources
<Lure> danimo: svn2dist is new to me as I am only 2 months messing with KDE code (just patches for Kubuntu) and never used SVN (just Kubuntu source packages)
<Tonio_> danimo: and concerning myself, although that's not an excuse, consider I'm a linux user for only 1 year ;)
<Tonio_> I am an EX windows guru ;)
<Tonio_> so I still have some "common knowledge" thigns to learn :)
<danimo> heh
<Tonio_> I am a newbie in fact :)
<danimo> I wasn't out to blame you
<Tonio_> danimo: I didn't took that as a blame ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I really do not know who allowed you and me to mess with Ubuntu packages ;-)
<danimo> if it's not common knowledge, we did something wrong
<Tonio_> Lure: that's the strengh of ubuntu, letting even begginers contributing
<Tonio_> that helps ubuntu, and helps newbies to learn fast
* danimo tries something crude now
<Tonio_> I wouldn't have gotten that knowledge in only one year if riddell didn't invite me to contribute directly
<Lure> Tonio_: that like when I hire engineers - if they have a will to do it is enough - they will learn anyhow ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: exactly
<Tonio_> Lure: the will to do something is 95% of the job
<Tonio_> and that is what makes the ubuntu comminity so different from debian's one
<Tonio_> for finally, that works ;)
<Tonio_> I think mandriva's community is about the same "opening" than the ubuntu one
<Tonio_> except you have to pay to get access ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: if I can give my 2 cents concerning the KDE structure, I think there are lots of things in it that should need more documentation
<Tonio_> svn usage isn't easy to find out
<Tonio_> BTS is (sorry for this) really messy
<Tonio_> that doesn't help new contributors to help
<danimo> there is s tutorial on svn on developer.kde.org
<Tonio_> developper.kde.org is intended for developpers
<danimo> and yes, bugzilla needs a lot more love
<danimo> no
<Tonio_> someone that just did a little patch will not de facto think of going there in my view
<danimo> not only
<Tonio_> danimo: but that's what a newbie will think about
<danimo> why do non-developing contributors take the word so personally? :)
<danimo> would you feel better if we symlinked it contributors.kde.org?
<Tonio_> danimo: I think resources are there, but not easy to find, that's my feeling
<Tonio_> danimo: and really the bts is an issue
<danimo> yes, it is
<Tonio_> search for a bug and you'll find everything except the one you're interested in.........
<Tonio_> why not simply removing or caching the kde 2 ones ?
<danimo> Tonio_: that's true for every bugzilla, though
<danimo> Tonio_: KDE 2 bugs?
<Tonio_> danimo: I know ;)
<Tonio_> considering malone ? ^^ ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: it is hard to find a bug for a specific version of kde
<danimo> KDE 2 bugs should all be closed
<Tonio_> danimo: so why do we find them when making a simple search ?
<Tonio_> closed bugs should be hidden for example
<danimo> Tonio_: I doubt we will changed to $funky_bts_of_the_day, since our problem is a contribution one really
<Tonio_> danimo: yes kde misses the amount of contribution gnome has
<danimo> our bts-maintainance-team is a one man show, really
<danimo> Tonio_: in what respect?
<Tonio_> danimo: I didn't knew that, that explains, indeed
<danimo> Tonio_: you should really come to linuxtag so we can discuss this in details :)
<Tonio_> I will on saturday ;)
<Tonio_> I'll be pleased to discuss that with you and a good beer ;)
* Lure will not be there ;-(
<danimo> Tonio_: ah, cool, we'll meet then
<Tonio_> Lure: :'(
<Tonio_> yup
<danimo> Lure: sorry for my ignorance, but what is .si ?
<Tonio_> danimo: that's an issue
<Lure> Tonio_: it is 8-9 hour train (one way!) or strange hours flights...
<Lure> danimo: Slovenia
<danimo> ah
<Tonio_> danimo: users generally prefer kde, but about all developpers are under gnome
<danimo> Tonio_: I don't share that view, but it might be a tendency
<Tonio_> danimo: not "all" that's an image yes ;)
<Tonio_> debian's developpers are generally gnome users, same for redhat etc....
<danimo> Tonio_: anyway, if you have concrete ideas on improvement, we're glad to hear about them
<Tonio_> but final users seem to generally prefer kde
<Tonio_> danimo: I have, raphink has too
<danimo> Tonio_: some structures in the KDE community still haven't been changed since the foundation in 1996
<danimo> Tonio_: although we changed a _lot_ in our processes
<Tonio_> danimo: the advantage is that since most of us a new contributors, we have an objective view of the situation :)
<Tonio_> for example debian developers are fine with their tools
<danimo> Tonio_: we just have to keep a huge project running inbetween all those modifications :)
<kmon> I hope you guys keep us up to date with linuxtag & kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> but honnestly, the debian structure is horribly complex for a new contributor
<danimo> Tonio_: I was about to say... :)
<danimo> kmon: sure
<Tonio_> that's a point where mark is absolutly right
* danimo will be there on tuesday, friday and saturday
<Tonio_> I do share his opinion on this
* danimo will be giving a Qt 4 tutorial on friday
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: can you imagin the amount of knowledge required to simply "translate" an app ?
<danimo> Tonio_: I was under the impression that everyone who does packages would be on the kde packagers list for instance
<kmon> do you guys have already think about what to do for next release?
<Tonio_> translating should only require "speaking 2 languages"
<danimo> Tonio_: isn't that the case?
<Tonio_> danimo: I don't think so
<Tonio_> danimo: actually, it requires access to sources, svn eventually
<Tonio_> my girlfriend will never make usage of this, but she can use rosetta
<danimo> Tonio_: KDE has great translation support, and even a dedicated webpage with loads of tutorials, etc
<Tonio_> danimo: true, but most people are not ready to read tutorials
<danimo> Tonio_: well, for translations you need to
<danimo> Tonio_: just for the conventions
<Tonio_> danimo: not with rosetta for example
<danimo> otherwise the results will be inconsistant and crappy
<danimo> that's not a technical issue
<Tonio_> I can translate on my windows work computer during lunch
<danimo> I was a translator myself in the first days
<danimo> Tonio_: I agree that rosetta _is_ a great improvement
<Tonio_> yes, sometimes it is important if you want the translated phrase to be correct in the context
<Tonio_> danimo: although rosetta isn't perfect at all
<danimo> Tonio_: but you can't replace everything purely through technology
<danimo> that's the other point
<danimo> plus KDE uses a modified version of gettext
<danimo> I'm not sure if rosetta can handle that already
<Tonio_> but I like the idea of the user seeying the app isn't fully translated, making a right click and see "translate this application"
<Tonio_> that is in ubuntu already, not kubuntu
<Tonio_> the user is invited to contribute in an easy way, and then, if he likes, he will spend time to go deeply in the underground world of contribution ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: this is the wikipedia approach on translations
<Tonio_> the but new user, in front of the debian machine for example, turns out and leaves
<danimo> Tonio_: that's fine in general, but you ultimately want a review before this stuff goes anywhere near shipping
<Tonio_> danimo: exactly, wikipedia does the same, and the gnome version of ubuntu does it for the desktop
<danimo> Tonio_: since a bad translation can spoil everything
<Tonio_> danimo: rosetta is reviewed
<danimo> so every released translation needs to be an "excellent article" in wikipedia speak
<Tonio_> there are teams which are validating and choosing the good phrase when several are given
<danimo> Tonio_: I'm not sure what it was, but our i18n gods had some issues with rosetta. we should really talk this over at linuxtag
<Tonio_> but well, translation is only one example
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, I agree
<Tonio_> there are still issues on that point
<danimo> Tonio_: sure, we are currently looking for a way to easily let users contribute "whatsthis" strings
<Tonio_> danimo: look at the debian's svn structure...........
<danimo> Tonio_: hmm?
<Tonio_> danimo: for example knetworkmanager is under........ let me check
<Tonio_> http://svn.debian.org/ -> pkg-utopia
<Tonio_> quite easy to find no ? ^^
<danimo> ugh
<danimo> at least KDE has a semi-sane svn structure
<Tonio_> why not simply "pkg-network"
<Tonio_> kde svn is browsable
<Tonio_> not debian's
<danimo> because the project was called "project utopia" when it was launched
<danimo> that's why
<Tonio_> danimo: why not simply putting a search engine on their website, to search for a package or branch ?
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, but a newbie will not find that
<danimo> *shrug*
<danimo> Tonio_: you asked, I answered :)
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe :)
<Tonio_> I was just trying to expain that in my view, the problem is that many people would like to start contribution, but get afraid by the structure behind distros
<Tonio_> a good frontend is generally missing
<danimo> well, I think the problem sits a bit deeper
<uniq> look at it as a test, those who pass are good,those who don't are not. :] 
<Tonio_> danimo: maybe, but once the user has started his first contribution, he can go deeply step by step
<danimo> the projects awareness that they could make people with few time their contributors and still get something useful out of it
<danimo> right
<Tonio_> uniq: I wouldn't have pass tje test for debian
<Tonio_> since I was a real newbie
<Tonio_> but now I did significant work for kubuntu, and that due to that "easy access" I was talking about
<danimo> debian guys are real elitists in that you have to all kind of stuff to get accepted
<uniq> then debian has decided that they don't want you on board.
<danimo> for KDE, the barrier is rather low
<danimo> you do something, you ask for an account, you're in
<danimo> but most people don't even get there
<Tonio_> uniq: yes, but the general benefit of "linux world", that's not good in my view
<Tonio_> although I have the deeper respect for what debian did for the community
<Tonio_> danimo: now the question is "why do they do it for launchpad ?"
<Tonio_> maybe people feel closer to their distribution than the desktop manager ?
<Tonio_> that's possible
<danimo> well, I don't know much about launchpad
<danimo> is it really that widely used?
<danimo> do you know how "common" those users are?
<Tonio_> danimo: well, imagin that we got about 1000 french translators in  few weeks
<danimo> nice
<Tonio_> and generally lots of bug reports, that don't come from "linux gurus"
<danimo> are malone and rosetta free software?
<Tonio_> danimo: neither free or proprietary, just unpublished
<Tonio_> but they can host external projects
<uniq> "There are currently 363443 people and 370 teams registered in Launchpad." 
<Tonio_> btw, the code isn't public
<danimo> Tonio_: yes, that's a bit annoying
<Tonio_> danimo: true ;)
<Tonio_> 363443 registered people is quite nice since ubuntu is very young
<danimo> I usually don't whine about that, but when it comes to moving central infrastructure to something that is not explicitly free software, I'm having issues with it
<Tonio_> even if most should be active ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, that is perfectly understandable
<danimo> Tonio_: referring to the kernel bitkeeper issue for instance
<marseillai> danimo: as many people use this arg to tell cannonical is evil ....
<danimo> Tonio_:  we should have that as a discussion point for saturday
<Tonio_> danimo: some distros are using proprietary softwares in it, not ubuntu
<danimo> marseillai: it's not a matter of evil or not, it's a matter of saving our asses
<Tonio_> but yes, as there are commercial aspect behind, the backend is designed to be "ubuntu only"
<Tonio_> that's a choice, even that can cause issues for other projects that could be interested
<danimo> Tonio_: right, but if KDE as a project starts to rely on it, that's a completely different issue
<Tonio_> marseillai: it is not evil, and it can sound logic that to make the difference, you have to have something "unic" that others don't have
<Tonio_> redhat has proprietary stuff
<Tonio_> ubuntu has launchpad
<danimo> Tonio_: sure, but we don't rely on redhat in any way
<danimo> (technically)
<Tonio_> that doesn't make ubuntu proprietary, but it is an issue for other projects that would like to use it, of course ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: I'm not saying that KDE would set up its own launchpad
<Tonio_> danimo: well, I'm talking about canonical there :) not ubuntu
<marseillai> Tonio_: i understand that! i agree with this! but other people can say that it's not the open source way to do things!
<danimo> but if launchpad was free software, we could if ubuntu broke away
<Tonio_> canonical has its plans with mandriva, novell and redhat too
<Tonio_> danimo: true
<danimo> s/ubuntu/canonical, sure
<Tonio_> danimo: I think mark told about releasing sources some day, and in any case if ubuntu broke
<Tonio_> but it is still dangerous to migrate under those conditions
<danimo> Tonio_: yes
<danimo> I'll be interesting to talk about that
<danimo> Riddell: can we put this up as a topic for the meeting?
<Tonio_> danimo: yes, that could be a very interesting talk ;)
* danimo doesn't remember the url to the wiki page
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTagMeetings
<Riddell> put up what?
<danimo> Riddell: KDE making use of launchpad
<danimo> Riddell: read the backlog
* Hobbsee waves to all
<danimo> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey danimo 
<Riddell> danimo: added
<danimo> Riddell: and Tonio_ is missing from the participants list
<Tonio_> danimo: oups ;)
<Riddell> although the only thing KDE would use it for is Rosetta I think
<danimo> yes, probably
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi and thanks for adding me, I should have done it myself
<freeflying> Riddell: how about add an entry into menu for report bug to launchpad
<Tonio_> freeflying: launchpad integration is planned for edgy
<Tonio_> translation and ug report should appear right clicking on the window, like ubuntu already does
<Tonio_> Riddell: correct me if I'm wrong ;)
<Riddell> freeflying: there's a spec for that, kubuntu-launchpad-integration I think
<freeflying> Tonio_:  heh, but we can add one into menu,make it easy for enduser report 
<Tonio_> freeflying: well it is quite easy to find in the docs
<Tonio_> which are available through the kmenu
<freeflying> Riddell: we can use kfmclient to open lp for users
<Riddell> the tricky bit is finding the correct launchpad url
<Tonio_> Riddell: because it is based on source package and not binary name, am I right ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> binary package name would do too as well I think but that's also unreliable
<Tonio_> Riddell: marseillai told me about a good point concerning gwenview
<Tonio_> Riddell: most image viewer accept standard shortcuts and gwenview one's are really different
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would like to add them as secondary shortcuts
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be nice from prople coming from windows and using acdsee of xnview I think
<Riddell> what standard shortcuts?
<Tonio_> for example page up/down to go next or previous image
<Tonio_> f or alt + enter for fullscreen
<Riddell> never heard of alt+enter for that
<Riddell> but sure, alternative accelarator keys can't hurt
<Tonio_> Riddell: all windows apps do, so we can add them as "secondary"
<Tonio_> that will not change anything except making things easier for non linux users
<Tonio_> Riddell: alt+enter is the standard for fullscreen in about all windows apps
<danimo> seconded
<Tonio_> okay so I'll see with himfor what to change, and had them in default settings
<Tonio_> I think most linux developpers should have a look from time to time to windows, to guess things that can make people migrating easier ;)
<Tonio_> a simple shurtcut can be a "fatal issue" for my mother for example ;)
<Tonio_> but lots of improvements have already been done :)
<Tonio_> simple example -> I switched
<marseillai> Riddell: due to the remove of kuickshow is it possible to replace the mime type association of kuickshow by gwenview when this association have been done by hand? because it causes many bugs.
<Tonio_> marseillai: that's a profile issue
<Tonio_> marseillai: you wouldn't have those on a clean install
<marseillai> yes i know! but it happens with an upgrade!
<Tonio_> marseillai: konqueror -> options -> file associations
<marseillai> so it's not really cool
<Tonio_> marseillai: nope
<Tonio_> it happens if you already customized associations
<Tonio_> they are not written to the profile untill you customized them
<marseillai> Tonio_: yes done! but to people who don't know it would be great to replace this association
<Tonio_> marseillai: well, it is hard to deal with profile issue........
<Tonio_> when I'm migrating people from breezy to dapper, I generally restart with a clean profile
<Tonio_> cause there are not one, but many, many potential issues
<marseillai> oki
<Tonio_> and since the list the list of changes from breezy to dapper looks like a leviathan.......
<Tonio_> that should be easier for future versions
<Tonio_> since the core of kubuntu will not change that much
<Hobbsee> on a random sidenote, did anyone notice kde 3.5.2 slowing down their systems, compared to kde 3.5.1?
<Hobbsee> or am i dreaming?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: didn't noticed that...
<danimo> here neither
<danimo> Hobbsee: try to hit yourself. if it hurts, you're probably awake :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee thwaps danimo 
* Hobbsee sees him recoil in pain
<Hobbsee> yep, i think i'm awake then.
<danimo> bah
<danimo> I#m fine
<danimo> yay, hailstorm!
<Hobbsee> danimo: depends how hard i hit you...and where, come to think of it.  if i hit you in the head, for example, it might hurt a lot
<Hobbsee> and with what...
<danimo> *gg*
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey \sh 
<\sh> moins Hobbsee
<danimo> hi \sh
<Tonio_> \sh: hey ;)
<\sh> now I know why I always hated to compile pykde :) it takes too long
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> \sh: how long's it taking?
<\sh> I'm now waiting 45mins for sipkdeuipart0.cpp :)
<Tonio_> \sh: same issue here when I need to test a little patch on kdebase........
<Tonio_> that's a nightmare
<\sh> and my load goes up to 6 :)
<Tonio_> \sh: 45 minutes for only ONE cpp file ? damned !!!
<danimo> Tonio_: well, it has about 1000 included files
<\sh> Tonio_: well, yeah, it concatenating several files into one and compiles then..very memory exhausting and load increasing :)
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe, okay
<danimo> Tonio_: and his system must swap out pretty heavily
* danimo pets his 1,5 GB of RAM
<\sh> danimo: bah :)
* Tonio_ is 2 GB
<\sh> Mem:    512336k total,   506032k used,     6304k free,     2528k buffers
<\sh> Swap:  2088408k total,   850204k used,  1238204k free,    13628k cached
<Tonio_> but only 256 on laptop, so I can understand \sh ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: it's my amd64 :)
<\sh> only 512mb 
<Tonio_> wow........
<danimo> this laptop has 512 MB, too
<\sh> the laptop would be the same with 512mb :)
<Tonio_> I don't have amd64, I generally prefer little procesor with big ram
<\sh> but laptop with 512mb, 60gb hd, and 1.2GHz cpu is not a good compile machine :)
<danimo> but i'd trigger such jobs at my workstation and then copy the deb file over
<\sh> i bought it, to test applications with amd64 bugs :)
<Tonio_> \sh: that is what can be colled a "professionnal" attitude ;)
<Tonio_> s/colled/called
<\sh> and I can build i386 applications on it as well :)
<danimo> \sh: amazing :)
<\sh> and I didn't need to bug mithrandir anymore to install some packages on the remote amd64 :)
<Hobbsee> ouch, that's crazy...
<\sh> Hobbsee: congrats to universe upload rights :)
<hunger> Could somebody please drop some more zeroconf-config files into kdebase? I.e. those appended to #33034.
<hunger> I am using them for a while now and they work great for me.
<Hobbsee> \sh: what?  ajmitch uploaded them for me... :)
<Hobbsee> i'm not a MOTU
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice try, but my name is Mercatante, not Mercantine ^_^
<\sh> Hobbsee: oh :) 
<danimo> MOTU?
<Hobbsee> danimo: master of the universe
<Hobbsee> although, would i be a master or the mistress of the universe?
* Hobbsee contemplates being queen hobbsee of the universe :P
<danimo> Hobbsee: is that some special joke? or referring to ubuntu universe
<danimo> ?
<Hobbsee> danimo: referrign to the ubuntu universe, yes
<\sh> danimo: it's refering to ubuntu universe :) and old joke it is as well...
<\sh> oh...yoda speech on
<danimo> understanding I am
<danimo> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: well not a bad shot
<ajmitch_> \sh: you think she should be MOTU now? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, true :)
<\sh> ajmitch_: to be honest, I don't know her work :) so you are able to tell me :)
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee wouldnt go for it yet...
<Tonio_> is that normal that I can't change my preferences on the ubuntu wiki ?
<Tonio_> "passwords missmatch", but there is no way to enter the password twice......
<\sh> password is handled by launchpad 
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, but the password I used is the good one, that why I don't understand....
<\sh> hmm....who is wiki master? 
<Tonio_> \sh: does it work for you ?
<Riddell> heno is
<\sh> Tonio_: well I don't change my settings at all :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: use your launchpad e-mail to log in
<Tonio_> Riddell: done ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: tonio@ubuntu.com, as my launchpad prefered email but that doesn't change anything....
<\sh> ok....1:10h for sipkdeuipart0.cpp :(
<ajmitch_> \sh: you still have all your UBZ photos around?
<Tonio_> well that's not a major issue for me as long as I'm the only one concerned
<\sh> ajmitch_: yes...have to reactivate my gallery
<ajmitch_> \sh: great
<\sh> ajmitch_: you know, it was good not to be on the last group photo of ubz :) when I see this picture on the "Behindubuntu" website, I'm always telling myself: "Phew, you are a lucky guy, nobody will now that you were there" ;)
<ajmitch_> hah
<ajmitch_> you're still in enough other photos from there :)
<\sh> mostly in a very funny state of being drunk :)
<ajmitch_> hm, I should see if I'm even visible in that photo
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<ajmitch_> heh, yes
<\sh> I'm thinking about a one day to paris :)
<\sh> visit 
<Tonio_> I have a bunch of those stickers for laptop
<Tonio_> http://www.jonathancarter.co.za/blog/images/stickersusb.jpg
<Hobbsee> \sh: what, in june?
<ajmitch_> sadly I'll be busy then
<\sh> Hobbsee: jepp
* Hobbsee wont be able to go to that, for multiple reasons
<Riddell> \sh: did you confirm kde ubiquity crashes on amd64?
<Tonio_> ubuntu and kubuntu ones, in case that would please you to have one, I can bring them at linuxtag
<\sh> Riddell: I'm still compiling pykde :(
<Riddell> \sh: new pykde?
<\sh> Tonio_: please do :)
<\sh> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> \sh: rocking
<Tonio_> \sh: sure ;) Riddellinterested too ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?
<ajmitch_> Tonio_: can you send some to NZ? :)
<Tonio_> kubuntu laptop sticker :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: that photo only has ubuntu ones
<Hobbsee> ooh, that'd be fun!
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tonio_> ajmitch_: sure, although if you need more, you can buy some over the net :)
<\sh> this laptop needs more sticker :) 2 ubuntu ones, one goopensource, and one sticker of the new company :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me show you the kubuntu one
<Hobbsee> oh, if anyone's going to be delivering kubuntu dapper cds to NZ, give one to ajmitch_ for me please :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: bring them to linuxtag, I'll buy a couple off you
<Tonio_> ajmitch_: I don't have so many, but if you need one or two, email me your postal address, I will send you this with pleasure
<Riddell> Hobbsee: canllaith had some
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, I will offer them to you, no question to sell them
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Riddell> she may still have them, don't know
<ajmitch_> Tonio_: I can probably order some online then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wonder if the company that sells this has canonical agreement for the logo ;)
<Riddell> ajmitch_: didn't you go to linux.conf.au?
<Tonio_> hehe
<ajmitch_> Riddell: I did, but the cds were gone by the time I wanted some
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably, anyone can licence the logo
<\sh> Tonio_: amu is offering some mugs and other things you can show him the sticker, he has some connections to produce them very cheap...
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://linux-schlepptops.de/images/produkte/fanartikel/pbu-sticker_400x400.jpg with kubuntu
<Tonio_> \sh: would be nice to ship cds with one sticker :)
<Tonio_> but would cost a bit of money....
<\sh> hehe...the best thing is, I'm drinking coffee out of this mug: http://www.linuxshop.de/shop/catalog/images/tasse_kubuntu21.jpg
<Tonio_> \sh: WOW !!! 
* Tonio_ is jalous !!!
<\sh> Tonio_: amu is selling cds for a small ammount of money...and some money is going back to debian and ubuntu 
<Tonio_> \sh: will that be possible to buy one or 2 mugs at linuxtag ?
<\sh> Tonio_: I don't think he is selling there...but offering as fan article or as teaser for the people
<Tonio_> \sh: great ;)
<\sh> I have the other cup as well http://www.linuxshop.de/shop/catalog/images/ubuntu_tasse_04.jpg
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> \sh: if you know people interested in stickers, but more that I have (20) : http://linux-schlepptops.de/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=29
<Tonio_> 5  is for 10 stickers, which is maybe reasonable
<\sh> Tonio_: to expensive :)
* ajmitch_ hates to think what shipping costs to NZ will be like
<Tonio_> \sh: could be less yes
<Riddell> Zone 2 World, no worse than Bukina Faso
<Tonio_> ajmitch_: indeed I didn't though about that....
<ajmitch_> Riddell: that's not saying a lot
<Riddell> and probably better than Western Sahara
<\sh> Tonio_: I wrote amu a mail with the picture of the sticker, let's see what he can do :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: or Tuvalu island :)
<Tonio_> \sh: nice ;)
<Riddell> isn't Tuvalu an arcipegilo?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not sure
<Tonio_> Trinidad and Tobago should be expansive too ;)
<\sh> load average: 6.60, 5.11, 4.21
<\sh> wow
<\sh> bah....still no progress on pykde3...still at sipkdeuipart0.cpp :(
* mornfall appears
<Riddell> is that one of those files where it cat's all the files together and tries to compile it?
<Riddell> kdebindings does thingas like that
<\sh> Riddell: yes :) standard way of compiling things like this these days...I could change it, but then the divergence with debian is there...
<\sh> it's only a matter of ram..and the ram is not much in this machine so "wait"
<ajmitch_> \sh: it'd be quicker for me to compile it & ship you the binaries on CD :)
<\sh> ajmitch_: it doesn't help me and riddell that much :) when the CD is here at my place, dapper is finally released ;)
<ajmitch_> haha
<ajmitch_> \sh: is this pykde3 that's in the archive?
<Hobbsee> hey, does the kubuntu live cd have k3b on it, by any chance?
<Hobbsee> the hoary one, in particular
<ajmitch_> \sh: you could have access to pbuilder on here if you wanted
<\sh> ajmitch_: no..it's pykde3 new upstream, packaged by torsten marek for debian
<ajmitch_> ok
<\sh> ajmitch_: will hit debian unstable next week or so...but for ubuntu/kubuntu I have to remove all python2.3 occurances :)
<ajmitch_> if you want to build here, just ask
<superstoned> we could sell stickers on the KDE booth
<\sh> ajmitch_: thx :) but it should be finished in "no time" lol
<superstoned> and mugs
<ajmitch_> \sh: heh ok :)
<superstoned> go nice with the FREE kubuntu cd's. we'll ask for some support :D
* ajmitch_ would love to try building on the sun box :)
<\sh> superstoned: are you allowed to sell at the official kde booth?
<superstoned> we always do
<superstoned> in the netherlands.
<superstoned> after all, we run'em :D
<superstoned> so we do what we like :D
<superstoned> hehe
<\sh> superstoned: I don't think it's allowed at linuxtag
<superstoned> hmmmm
<\sh> and we only have 1.5k kubuntu cds
<superstoned> why not? we always sell some pins, and sometimes tshirts and stuff
<superstoned> not much
<superstoned> but its there for the fans
<Riddell> expos usually allow selling stuff so long as it's for the organisation and not for profit
<\sh> I was rethinking what mako and og maciel did during the boston linux day...
<\sh> they were selling the ubuntu cds for 1 USD
<\sh> I wonder if we should do the same with kubuntu cds during linuxtag....what do you think Riddell, and transfering the money to the foundation?
* Hobbsee laughs at dad, the poor windows user.  i'll have to offer him my kubuntu live cd, for hoary...
<mornfall> Hobbsee: um :p
<Riddell> \sh: I think that wouldn't work since ubuntu would be giving away their CDs
<Riddell> we'd have everyone saying "why do kubuntu CDs cost money but ubuntu ones don't"
<Hobbsee> mornfall: his machine wont start in normal mode, and wont launch any apps in safe mode :P
<Hobbsee> therefore, his data is kinda screwed at the moment..
<\sh> Riddell: well, we could argue "because there are no official kubuntu cds on the street...so this edition will be 300 to 1000 eur worth in couple years time " ;)
<\sh> Riddell: seriously...I think the cds will be gone latest after the 2nd day of LT.
<ajmitch_> \sh: they may not last that long
<\sh> Riddell: and I don't want to give away ubuntu cds at the kubuntu booth
<\sh> or I'll take my transportable dvd writer with me..and burn kubuntu cds like a mad cow
<\sh> wow...pc-bsd is released, desktop ready freebsd fork...with kde 3.5.2 .. nice
<mornfall> \sh: i'm more interested in debian gnu/kfreebsd ;-)
<\sh> mornfall: and I'm interessted, if it's possible to install nexenta solaris via FAI :)
<Tonio_> \sh: stable released ?
<Tonio_> \sh: I tested 3 month ago, but that didn't to install correctly ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: what? nexenta or pc-bsd? :)
<Tonio_> pc-bsd
<Tonio_> I'm following this project from time to time, seems very nice
* Tonio_ is waiting for haiku os more than anything ;)
<\sh> http://www.pcbsd.org/index.php?id=32 pcbsd officially released
<Tonio_> \sh: nice !! I'll give a shot :)
<mornfall> how does it relate to dragonfly btw?
<Tonio_> my lovelly haikuos isn't ready actually, but I'm still hoping it'll rock ;)
<\sh> dragonfly is just another fork of freebsd
<Tonio_> \sh: already heard about ?
<\sh> Tonio_: about what? :)#
<Tonio_> haiku os, a complete redeveloppment of beos, gpl licence
<Tonio_> seems to start working quite correctly
<Tonio_> I stated informatics with beos, so that's special to me :)
<Tonio_> \sh: quick screenshot : http://www.haiku-os.pl/pliki/galeria/Zeta/zenebona.jpg
<\sh> cool stuff..does it run on actual hardware? the last time I tested zeta it didn't work on an nc6000 hp laptop
<Tonio_> \sh: hardware support is on the way, but I think haiku is a bit better than zeta on that point
<Tonio_> I had it booting on my desktop, which in not that bad ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: isn't nc6000 centrino based ? not sure that will be supported ;)
<\sh> pentium m
<\sh> so it should run with pentium3 support
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> I'm following skyos too, really impressive since it is an OS developped from scratch by one guy only
<Tonio_> but that's proprietary.... so may never find its public
<Tonio_> and nobody knows if there is some stolen code in it...
<danimo> hi pradeepto
<\sh> Tonio_: this windows from scratch?
<Tonio_> \sh: nope, that's reactOS
<pradeepto> danimo: hey there
<Tonio_> skyos a an unix compatible OS
<Tonio_> but everything is done from scratch, that's not based on anything already existing
<Tonio_> the "windows from scratch" project is reactos, and I also tested recently, that amazing too ;) gpl, binary compatible, quake3 or msoffice installing and running out of the box
<Tonio_> \sh: I don't understand nobody seems interested in this product ;)
<danimo> yay, the worst annoyance with my gfx chipsets just got fixed
<Tonio_> \sh: http://www.reactos.org/xhtml/fr/screenshots.html
<Tonio_> \sh: you should have a look, that's terrific !!!
<Riddell> "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed"
<Riddell> grr, dcop is strange
<danimo> Riddell: hey, look at it from the positive side: DBUS is worse :)
<Tonio_> \sh: the only issue is that too better binary compatibility means compatible with spywares and viruses :)
<Riddell> danimo: that would be the dbus that KDE is changing to then
<danimo> yes
<danimo> Riddell: well it's worse as in that it is more complex
<danimo> but should work better in scenarios like yours
<danimo> Riddell: what exactly are you working on btw?
<Riddell> danimo: live CD installer
<Riddell> trying to get this reboot working
<Riddell> subprocess.call(["dcop", "--user", "ubuntu", "--session", ".DCOPserver_ubuntu__0", "ksmserver", "ksmserver", "logout", "1", "1", "1"] )
<danimo> Riddell: works fine here on the shell
<danimo> (adopted to my needs of course)
<danimo> Riddell: I'd rather pass the complete path to .DCOPserver_ubuntu__0
<Riddell> danimo: pass the complete path?
<danimo> yes
<Riddell> what does that mean?
<danimo>  /home/ubuntu/.DCOPserver_buntu__0
<Riddell> on the shell it works for me too, it's running it from an app run with kdesu that's the problem
<Riddell> complete path doesn't work either
<danimo> kdesu "dcop --user danimo --session /home/danimo/.DCOPserver_lenina_0"
<danimo> ERROR: The specified session doesn't exist!
<danimo> odd
<Riddell> missing an underscore before the 0?
<danimo> oh
<danimo> yes
<danimo> but even then..
<Riddell> although I still get "ERROR: The specified session doesn't exist!" for complete path
<Riddell> subprocess.call(["dcop", "--user", "ubuntu", "--list-sessions"] )  works
<danimo> it doesn't like the path for some reason
<danimo> ah, it wants session names
<danimo> the names just happe to be equal to the patch
<danimo> path
<danimo> Riddell: but kdesu "dcop --user danimo --session .DCOPserver_lenina__0" works just fine for me
<danimo> Riddell: how did you make kdesu to ask for the user instead of the root pwd btw?
<danimo> kdesu "dcop --user danimo --session .DCOPserver_lenina__0 ksmserver ksmserver" prints all I want
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/test.py
<Riddell> turns out the problem only occurs if I have created a KApplication
<\sh> hmmm...exec_loop?
<\sh> or do_events (when this is the correct syntax )
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> that won't help with calling dcop
<danimo> ?
<danimo> err
<danimo> Riddell: well, you need an eventloop in first place
<danimo> Riddell: afaik
<\sh> Riddell: what should it do?
<\sh> Riddell: it works here with created kapplication 
<Riddell> danimo: I'm just using shell command subprocesses at the moment
<Riddell> \sh: trying to call dcop to ksmserver from kdesu ubiquity
<\sh> but with kdesu started it doesn't work....because somehow it's missing an authorization (iceauth)
<Riddell> I wonder what the difference between import pydcop and import dcop is
* danimo doesn't know
<\sh> pydcop is old :)
<\sh> but was more stable then the pykde implementation at some time...when I remember correctly
<\sh> Riddell: 1. still compiling *gnarf* 2. what are we doing about the problem with the special notebook keyevents send out by acpi_fakekey? klaptopdaemon doesn't work, nor kmilo...or we have to improve kmilo somehow
<Lure> \sh: do you have any idea? allee proposed keyboard layout, but I am concerned with users already using keyboard layout for external keyboard (see bug 27542)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27542 in meta-kde kde "Volume keys do not work in KDE on nw8240" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27542
<\sh> well...the problem is that mjg59 is sending out linux keys I think...and kmilo is catching some X keys for special laptops...I'm not sure how we can solve this...
<\sh> it should be catched by klaptopdaemon somehow, but this is focusing only on the battery and energy stuff...actually it doesn't work here with the acpi-support stuff
<Lure> \sh: what if we would assign Xkeysym with modmap in Xsessions.d?
<\sh> that's the wrong way IMHP
<\sh> IMHO
<Lure> \sh: that way we could at least fix kmilo stuff (volume)
<\sh> I actually don't know how it works for gnome, but it looks like there is an app which catches the right keycodes
<Lure> \sh: i think it is g-p-m
<\sh> the problem with volume up/down is one of the things...but all fn keys on a keyboard are working (checking /var/log/acpid.log) but not in kde...the events are send, but not catched 
<\sh> and that's a regression for dapper...because with the old system of acpi support it was working...when I change the /etc/acpi/ events to fire up the real scripts it's working...
<Lure> \sh: my HP nw8240 does not have acpi keys, so they do not show there, but they have proper keycodes (Ubuntu style)
<Lure> \sh: luckly volume keys can be controlled with Compaq Armada keyboard layout
<\sh> yeah
<Lure> this is suboptimal and does not work out-of-the-box
<\sh> but what mjg did now, he fires up acpi_fakekey with /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants stuff
<\sh> these key constants are linux keycodes
<kmon> has anyone tried this patch? http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=114502945908434&w=2
<\sh> ah...gpm is listening to hal events
<\sh> i'm doomed...more then 3 hours waiting :(
<danimo_> ?
<\sh> pykde
<danimo_> ah
<Tm_T> uff
<Tonio_> anyone already tested the ptp access threw the media:/ ki ?
<Tonio_> fails here
<Tm_T> just so you know, next month I'm very inactive
<Tm_T> even 18h sleeps didn't cheer me up
<Tm_T> oh well, back to sleep ->
<\sh> wow...sipkdeuipart1.cpp is compiling lol....it will take more time :(
<mornfall> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> where is this Riddell guy again...
<toma> lost in adept
<mornfall> toma :P
<mornfall> what do you mean
<toma> nothing, just trying to be funny now and then.
<yuriy> Tonio_: ptp access? like a camera?
<Lure> Riddell: ping
<uniq> riddell: ref. bug #42192,  is it allowed to extract data from kgeography to make kgeography-data in order to fix this bug or does that voilate the freeze? Or is it possible to just make kgeographics-data dissapear silently into /dev/null somehow?  
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42192 in kgeography "kgeography is uninstallable" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42192
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<Riddell> luka74: hi
<Riddell> Lure_: hi
<mornfall> re
<Lure> Riddell: hi - I am testing network settings this is why my nick changes... ;-)
<\sh> sipkfilepart0.cpp just started to compile...that's not normal...looks like my hdd is crashing or what..oh no...it goes now
<Lure> Riddell: question regarding bug 38578 - do you agree with proposed fix (see last comment)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38578 in kdeadmin knetworkconf "Enable interface does not acquire address from DHCP" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38578
<Lure> Riddell: we have two options: 1) do ifdown before ifup (just to be sure) or 2) do not consider interface w/o ip address as down (if it is actually up)
<Riddell> Lure: 2) sounds cleaner
<Lure> Riddell: I think so too - I just do not know why this code is in knetworkconf anyhow 
<Lure> Riddell: but I am not sure that I want to know why ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: I have patch ready, but will look one "apply confirmation too many" on Show All first (if I can fix that also)
<Riddell> knetworkconf is not great, the perl scripts are just horendus
<Riddell> Lure: thanks so much for looking at that
<Lure> Riddell: we have own copy of .pl scripts, but goot thing is that it is not too far from Ubuntu system-tools-backends package (I have diff-ed both version as I have suspected bug there)
<Lure> Riddell: I had to as one of my engineers switched to Ubuntu becuase of network conf ;-) - and I want them use KDE ;-)
<\sh> Riddell: pykde3 just finished to compile...starting to test ubiquity after upgrade
<Riddell> \sh: that was along comile :)
<Riddell> compile
<\sh> Riddell: yes :) for sure
<Riddell> good thing it didn't end in a linking error or something
<\sh> I wonder why
<\sh> think my hdd is just dieing
<\sh> which is bad
<\sh> Riddell: ok..after the first "next" click it should crash somehow....let's see
<Riddell> yes
* Riddell waits nervously
<\sh> i doubt that it is a pykde issue anyhow....it should crash on x86, too, if it's something with pykde
<Riddell> did it crash?
<\sh> apt-get install ubiquity :)
<\sh> just got a bunch of kde packages to upgrade ;)
<\sh> sudo ubiquity or just as plain user?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-kde
<Riddell> kdesu ubiquity kde-ui
<\sh> crash
<\sh> but 
<\sh> not from pykde
<\sh> because it tries to display something...
<Riddell> no, the crash is in C
<Riddell> c++
<Lure> Sime, sebas: around?
<Riddell> but I can't believe that c++ qt has a problem with unicode strings, it's got to be something to do with pyqt
<\sh> no..but it can be, that python unicode string to c string has problems
<\sh> and it shows the page.including listbox just before it crashes
<\sh> function on_language_treeview_selection_changed?
<\sh> where is the ui build for the language selector?
<\sh> i wonder if on_language_treeview_selection_changed is called when the listbox is displayed..and 
<\sh> self.userinterface.language_treeview.selectedItem() is None :)
<\sh> or something else then None but nothing like a string...
<Riddell> liveinstaller.py has the listbox
<\sh> generated from liveinstaller.ui
<mornfall> Riddell: when's next beta planned?
* mornfall has fixed a bunch of bugs
<\sh> trying to debug a bit...and trying to understand what ubiquity is actually doing ;)
<\sh> argl...torsten forgot to install kdepyuic :*(
<\sh> Riddell: where is the bzr archive of the ubiquity source? 
<\sh> Riddell: ok...for the better understanding...the second step (first next click) is stepLanguage right?
<Riddell> \sh: see wiki page KubuntuUbiquity
<Riddell> although apt-get source ubiquity is much faster than branching
<\sh> Riddell: sure...
<\sh> Riddell: in def set_language_choice, the string choice coming from language_choice_map, are these unicode strings already?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-06
<\sh> ok last try for now .... need to sleep a bit more then last morning :(
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<\sh> Riddell: but I think it has something to do with unicode to qstring conversion...
<\sh> because it crashes when it tries to fill in the language listviewitems
<Riddell> I can believe that
<\sh> I did now this: take the python unicode string, then temp=choice.decode('utf-8'); tString=QString(temp)...which should work somehow lets see...
<\sh> just building the package again :)
<\sh> and QListViewItem needs a qstring not a python unicode string ..
<\sh> let's see
<\sh> http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html this guy is so right :)
<Hobbsee> hi everyone :)
<ajmitch_> hello Hobbsee :)
<mornfall> Riddell: ping
<mornfall> anyone know if there are some patches in kubuntu relating to janus widget?
<mornfall> like on-mouse-over highlight?
<mornfall> let's see
<mornfall> Riddell: dang
<mornfall> Riddell: the januswidget patch that does the highlighting on mouseover crashes adept_installer
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: adept still can not work with scim
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: there was an upstream patch for scim wasn't there?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: no
<mornfall> well, i am more concerned by problems caused by adept code
<mornfall> it's a scim problem wrt adept freezing
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: liucougar give a patch for scim, but it has secure problem,also it will let adept works
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: ah, okey then -- is there some chance the patch will be secured and used?
<mornfall> i cannot fix adept w/ scim myself, other than have the scim module disabled for adept and someone else would have to do that
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: haven't yet,you know now only adept can not work with scim
<mornfall> since i have no idea how that can be done
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: than use a dirty way : export QT_IM_MODULE=xim when start adept
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: yes, but how can i get that into a .desktop file?
<mornfall> one could make a wrapper .sh script but that's considerably evil
<freeflying-ibook> how about add it to adept to unset QT_IM_MODULE when start 
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: can you try adding setenv( "QT_IM_MODULE=xim" ); to manager/main.cpp and just before QString description = i18n("Adept Manager");
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: and try rebuilding if it helps?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: I can do it after my vacation, heh
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: and #include <stdlib.h> at start of file with other includes
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: sure
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: or if you know someone else able to reproduce the bug, tell him :)
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: okey
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: i can also try to add it to next release and see what happens, but i cannot test
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: I will test at May,5
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: ah, and s/setenv/putenv/
<mornfall> it compiles now :)
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: seems you'd unset it firsdtly
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-xim.patch if you get to test before there is a deb with the fix
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: putenv overwrites the current value, so no need to unsett
<mornfall> -t
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: can you build on a ppc? then I can test it :)
<mornfall> can't
<mornfall> don't have any
<freeflying-ibook> :)
<mornfall> when someone buys me an ibook i can build on ppc :p
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: heh, http://www.linuxsymposium.org/2006/essay_contest.php
<freeflying-ibook> but it only provide intel's
* mornfall has a single core centrino laptop
<mornfall> and i guess next one will be a core architecture cpu ;-)
<mornfall> i hope
<imbrandon> who needs what built on ppc? i can build some stuff on mine in a few hours ( btw mornfall if you just need ppc for dev stuff check out pearpc ppc emulator ;0 )
<freeflying-ibook> imbrandonuild it for test?: mornfall need build adept with some patch, so would you like b
<mornfall> imbrandon: ahem emulator...
<mornfall> imbrandon: i have better things to spend my time on than ppc emulator :P
<imbrandon> heh well i just ment to build ppc packages ;) but yea i know what you mean
<mornfall> if it breaks on ppc someone on ppc can fix it :)
<imbrandon> true true
<mornfall> or bribe me to fix it
<mornfall> ;-)
<imbrandon> with a ppc lappy ;)
<mornfall> oh, i am usually cheaper than that :)
<mornfall> but i wouldn't mind
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i bought a few ( 2 ) g3's on ebay that should be here any day JUST for building ppc linux stuff ;)_
<imbrandon> got both for less than 50$ hopefully they both work
<imbrandon> lol
<freeflying-ibook> imbrandon: it's quite cheap :)
<mornfall> considering g4 is slow by contemporary measure, i am not too surprized
<imbrandon> yea but they are slow machines, like i said just for dev stuff though so it should be ok i think the "fast" one is a 300mhz with 256mb ram
<Tonio_> hi guys
<imbrandon> 'ello
<mornfall> hi Tonio_ 
<mornfall> someone has an idea where Riddell is stuck? ;-)
<mornfall> (i guess his bed, but still)
<Tonio_> mornfall: just noticed there are few icons missing in adept (right clicking, request install etc..)
<Tonio_> do you need some or is it already on the way to be added ?
<Tonio_> mornfall: probably sleeping ;)
<mornfall> let's see
<mornfall> Tonio_: part of the icons missing are probably bug
<Tonio_> mornfall: ah ? want a launchpad bug report ?
<mornfall> there are no purge and reinstall icons at all
<mornfall> and the rest should be there it probably just gone awry in the code
<Tonio_> ok
<Tonio_> mornfall: interested in a purge and reinstall icon ? I can make one
<Tonio_> 16x16 I assume ?
* Tonio_ is filling a launchpad bug
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+bug/42318
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42318 in ept "Icons missing in Adept" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> mornfall: another thing, concerning "add/remove programs"
<Tonio_> mornfall: I notice it only displays icons for installed programs, while the gnome tool displays all softwares icons in anycase.
<Tonio_> mornfall: maybe that's just your decision and not a bug, but in case I'm asking ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: gnome tool displays all icons for kde apps?
<mornfall> Tonio_: because last time i checked they weren't installed so that's why it doesn't work
<Tonio_> mornfall: yes, just tested ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: ah no not for kde apps, but globally, you see all softwares' icons, installed or not
<Tonio_> the adept component display's icons for installed apps
<mornfall> Tonio_: umm?
<mornfall> Tonio_: you are confusing me
<Tonio_> mornfall: let me show you screenshots :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: adept_installer uses same source for icons as gnome-app-install
<Tonio_> mornfall: well... I don't know ;)
<mornfall> show me and we'll see
<Tonio_> mornfall: ahhhhhhh
<Tonio_> mornfall: don't mind, that's due to the icoins pack, all gnome icons are there, but not the kde apps
<Tonio_> so I assume if I compare the same software category, tha'll be the same
<mornfall> Tonio_: exactly what i thought :] 
<Tonio_> mornfall: no need to compare, I was wrong
<mornfall> that's a known problem, bug Riddell to bug mvo to include the icons
<Tonio_> mornfall: sure
<mornfall> Tonio_: icons are bac
<mornfall> back*
<mornfall> Tonio_: however thhe purge/reinstall ones are still missing
<Tonio_> mornfall: what size do you need ?
<mornfall> menu icons
<Tonio_> so 22
<mornfall> they aren't anywhere else than in that context menu
<Tonio_> okay are the other icons in the sources ?
<Tonio_> I will take them as an example and make you 2 little icons today :)
<mornfall> yes, other icons are in source
<Tonio_> mornfall: nice, so you may get the missing icons today (hopefully)
<mornfall> Tonio_: i would think that adept_update icon (the 2 arrows around) could be used for reinstall too
<mornfall> Tonio_: maybe in blue colour?
<Tonio_> mornfall: I was thinking about something like a loop
<Tonio_> circle or something...
<mornfall> yeah, adept_update is a loop :)
<Tonio_> concerning the purgin, I may use the remove one, but with red colors
<Tonio_> that would be quite explicit
<mornfall> remove is already red
<Tonio_> hu ? I have green here......
<mornfall> oh it isn't
<mornfall> good, good
<Tonio_> mornfall: svn acces plz ? that would help maybe ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: hmm?
<mornfall> what's with svn access? :)
<mornfall> it's on svn.kde.org, if you have account you can commit
<Tonio_> getting latest sources to be sure I have the good icons here, unless you confirm there hasn't been any change concerning colors recently
<mornfall> i didn't change icons since 1.0 i think
<mornfall> the dapper icons are the most recent you can get
<Tonio_> mornfall: perfect
<mornfall> otherwise svn+ssh:/svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/sysadmin/ept
<mornfall> when you need something in svn
<jeroenvrp2> someone using non-english?
<jeroenvrp2> is do, please check if this bug is also on your system: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-i18n-nl/+bug/42323
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42323 in kde-i18n-nl "Menu's are mixed Dutch/English" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kmon> Hi.
<kmon> does the new installer support LVM?
<kmon> I've added to the google soc 2006 suggestions
<\sh> Riddell: ok..I tried some pieces of code to solve the problem...looks like, that I really need to reproduce it with an easier piece of source
<pradeepto> guys the partition table on my laptop got hosed due to beta 1
<Tonio_> jeroenvrp2: known problem, I confirmed your bug, since same with french here
<pradeepto> Riddell: told me to do gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda to fix it.
<kmon> pradeepto: known problem, try beta2
<jeroenvrp2> Tonio_: ah great
<jeroenvrp2> good to now
<pradeepto> unfortunately I cant because I dont have net connection to do a apt-get gpart
<pradeepto> kmon: I know but I have data and want to fix it if possible.
<pradeepto> neither do I have a usb stick or cross cable to get the debs
<pradeepto> any other solutions?
<kmon> pradeepto: maybe you can boot with the live cd and installed there gpart
<caleb-> freeflying-ibook: gcin 1.1.9 has been released. I have uploaded it to REVU. :-)
<kmon> s/installed/install
<pradeepto> kmon: how will install gpart
<freeflying-ibook> caleb-: okey
<pradeepto> I said I have no access to the net on the machine
<pradeepto> and I dont have a usb stick or cross cable
<kmon> pradeepto: ok, sorry
<pradeepto> no problemi
<freeflying-ibook> caleb-: is gcin in dapper avaliable?
<pradeepto> can fdisk solve this problem?
<kmon> pradeepto: dunno
<pradeepto> fdisk/cfdisk?
<caleb-> freeflying-ibook: seems not...
<kmon> pradeepto: I'm afraid I don't know how to help you
<pradeepto> kmon: its alright
<Tonio_> mornfall: new icons over
<Tonio_> mornfall: mornfallhttp://www.planetemu.net/temp/new_icons.tar.gz
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/new_icons.tar.gz
<Tonio_> sorry ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall: so I added red for purging, and concerning reinstall, I based on the update one, but horizontal mirror to revert the loop, and converted to blue
<Tonio_> mornfall: I hope it is what you want ;)
<\sh> Riddell: which function calls set_language_choices , looks like that it's a callback somehow
<Tonio_> \sh: yop
<\sh> found it :)
<\sh> components/language.py
<pef> hello, someone familiar with ubiquity ?
<Tonio_> pef: not myself, why ?
<\sh> in what way? 
<pef> I'm having a crash a the partition step, I have an extra radiobutton without label, which leads to a crash when selected
<pef> in kde-ui.py there are a lot of print "" for debugging purposes I think, but I can't see them on my konsole, why ?
<pef> have I to set ffo_DEBUG=yes somewhere ? :] 
<pef> s/ffo/foo/
<\sh> pef: x86 or amd64?
<pef> \sh: x86
<pef> but I think it's plateform independant, certainly a bug in partitions/disk detection
<pef> ok, found :)
<\sh> Riddell: fixed :)
<\sh> Riddell: http://linux.blogweb.de/uploads/ubiquity-language-selection.png this is what you want, right?
<uniq> good boy \sh :)
<\sh> well..it wasn't an unicode problem :)
<uniq> ok, anyway the article you posted a url to last night was rather good.
<\sh> not in the first place
<\sh> uniq: yeah, this guy is absolutley right :) 
<uniq> no doubt.
<uniq> and the same goest for mime-types on webservers.
<\sh> yepp
<uniq> "Hey, lets just use text/plain for everything guys"
<\sh> Riddell: you have mail, I'm out for the afternoon now, let
<\sh> 's talk about the crash later this day :)
<\sh> and gone :)
<Tonio_> Florob: I sent the patch to Riddell for inclusion in kdebase, should be okay this time ;)
<Florob> great, btw somebody else just noticed it wasn't in ;) (see bug report)
<jpatrick> Riddell: result: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2316
<Riddell> jpatrick: excellent
<Riddell> Tonio_: which patch?
<seaLne> Riddell: a while ago you said you had been asked about translating your behindubuntu.org interview, was it freeflying-ibook or someone else?
<Riddell> seaLne: freeflying-ibook did a translation
<seaLne> yeah
<jpatrick> seaLne: http://kubuntu-es.org/?q=node/3
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk-qt-engine non configuring with gnome or xfce
<Tonio_> Riddell: it "was" in but isn't
<Tonio_> so I resent you the patch for inclusion by email
<seaLne> nice to see i wasn't told about the es translation
<Riddell> oh yes, jpatrick did it too
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idae what happened, but no need to investigate I think ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: can you look at the above revu link?
<Tonio_> mornfall: ping ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: revu this ?
<Tonio_> or the kubuntu-es one ?
<jpatrick> the revu one
<Tonio_> revu okay, sorry ;)
<jpatrick> I just turned kubuntu-es off ;)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: revuing
<Tonio_> jpatrick: advocated
<Tonio_> fine with me
<jpatrick> woohoo
<mornfall> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> simple package though so it went quick
* mornfall catches Riddell 
<Tonio_> mornfall: got the icons ?
<jpatrick> now i wonder if Riddell accepted it...
<mornfall> Tonio_: where where
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<Riddell> jpatrick: what?
<mornfall> hi Riddell 
<jpatrick> kexi-mdb-driver
<Tonio_> mornfall: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/new_icons.tar.gz
<Tonio_> purge = remove in red
<Tonio_> reinstall  = update reverted and in blue, to avoid confusion
<Tonio_> tell me if that's okay for you ;)
* mornfall grabs and puts them into adept
<mornfall> Tonio_: yay!
<mornfall> Tonio_: thanks, they are good :] 
<Tonio_> mornfall: pleasure to help
<mornfall> Tonio_: will include in next upload
<jpatrick> hola kmon
<kmon> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> kmon: nice weather we've been having
<kmon> sure
<kmon> but my karamba applet says it won't last long
<kmon> hehe
<mornfall> commited
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> kmon: Liquid Weather? I'm the es i18n-tor for that
<kmon> hehe
* kmon is moving to-and-from the kitchen
* jpatrick is in the kitchen
<jpatrick> kmon: could you read thru: http://kubuntu-es.org/?q=node/3 ?
* Hobbsee is munching on dinner, at 10.30pm :P
<kmon> jpatrick: site off-line
<jpatrick> kmon: one sec
<kmon> can't read the article
<jpatrick> ok, now
<kmon> I'm off to eat, when I come back I'll read it
<kmon> ;)
<jpatrick> just load the page, so I can put it off-line
<kmon> jpatrick: ok
<kmon> I'm reading it
<kmon> there are some things incorrect
<jpatrick> I know that
<kmon> do you want me to help you with the corrections?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> ...please
<kmon> maybe we should talk about this in another channel
<jpatrick> #kubuntu-es
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<Tm_T> rrrruaaaaaahhh
<Tm_T> just kill me
<pradeepto> can someboy help me with gpart thingie?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what's up?
<pradeepto> please? anyone around?
* jpatrick has no idea...
* Hobbsee has no idea either
<pradeepto> well my laptops partition table got hosed while I was using the beta1
<pradeepto> I was told to try gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda
<pradeepto> did that but I am not quite sure if its output is something that shows that I have my data intact.
<pradeepto> can anybody please tell me what am I supposed to see or whatever
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: just not feeling very well
<Hobbsee> :(
* Hobbsee hears reports of the espresso installer crashing - ack.
<Tm_T> atleast I did fix mostly the stuff I needed to do before Kopete 0.12 release
<Tm_T> I hope
<Tm_T> also, I have problems with cursor themes
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: hi
<pradeepto> Riddell: gpart results were not very encouraging
<pradeepto> it sort of detected only swap partition or such
<pradeepto> Riddell: there is this tool called testdisk which does detect partitions correctly,
<pradeepto> but say that my /home is deleted but I can actually list the files in /home right now.
<Riddell> might be a good time to take a backup
<pradeepto> Riddell: how do I do that, I can list only from this testdisk tool
<Riddell> not sure I'm afraid, I've never used it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there is ever *not* a good time to make a backup?  *crosses fingers, thinking of her last backup*
<Riddell> I've not done a backup since I started with this live installer stuff, it uses my normal backup machine
<Hobbsee> risky...
<Tm_T> hey btw, anyone knows reason why so many screensavers are disappeared?
<Tm_T> like, there's no more bsod
<Tm_T> humm, about half of screensavers disappeared some point this spring
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: did you know if the bsod screensaver could be downloaded for windows?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: no, it's part of it ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you using drbd ?
<Tm_T> that means no idea
<Hobbsee> yeah, but is there a screensaver edition of it?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> very interesting to manage backups between 2 machines :)
<uniq> I use partimage for complete backups, it is great. It's also included in the sysresccd.org if everything gets fubar :)
<Tonio_> uniq: the advantage of drbd, when you have 2 machines is that it creates a kind of "raid1 over lan"
<Tonio_> but that doesn't prevent from manual file deletion
<uniq> sounds cool.
<Tonio_> uniq: it is ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, what's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: a tool to make "raid1 over lan"
<Tonio_> real time sync between two machines
<Riddell> Tm_T: xscreensaver has been split, some if it is now in universe or maybe mulitverse
<Riddell> Tonio_: interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I use it at work for clustering file servers, coupled with heartbeat
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive the gtk_qt patch for kdebase ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: err, I have been trying to find packages but no
<Tm_T> oh well, most of screensavers I used, are now gone, but atleast clock is still there
<jpatrick> haha
<jpatrick> gotta love that clock
<Riddell> Tonio_: just uploaded it
<Tonio_> Riddell: many thanks
<Riddell> thank you
<Tonio_> lure not there and no news from timo....
<Tonio_> I'll prepare the uvfe for knetworkmanager, we cannot waste more time on this
<Tonio_> jpatrick: gotten your kexi mbd package review twice or not ?
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> noone else around
<Tonio_> jpatrick: if not when he is back, I'll ask raphink for this
<jpatrick> wait there's freeflying-ibook....
<Tonio_> jpatrick: noone on ubuntu-motu ?
<jpatrick> let's see..
<Tm_T> agh!
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I must say I didn't test the driver itself, I just looked at package structure, building and installation
<Tonio_> I don't have access databases to test
<Tm_T> normal X11 cursor theme, "whiteglass" is just half of it in my Kubuntu :(
<jpatrick> Tonio_: me neither, but hey
<Tm_T> all window resize cursors are black
<freeflying-ibook> jpatrick: what/
<Tm_T> anyone else have similar?
<jpatrick> freeflying-ibook: can you poke http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2316 ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: how to reproduce exactly ?
<freeflying-ibook> jpatrick: just a moment
<Tonio_> I don't see anything like that
<Tm_T> Tonio_: just select "whiteclass" cursor theme, relogin to KDE and move cursor to window edge, whoo default X cursor, not whiteclass one
<Tonio_> let me check ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: confirmed
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tonio_> but anyway, I really dislike this theme, so I don't mind ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> well, I somewhat too, but there's no better
<Tm_T> that black cursor is too... black
<Tonio_> Tm_T: put it on K button in kicker
<Tonio_> it is the default hand
<Tonio_> not whiteglass
<Tonio_> second bug ;)
<Tm_T> well, I don't have kmenu in kicker
<Tonio_> confirmed too ?
<Tm_T> ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: if there's any problems we'll get bug reports
<Tonio_> or another icon
<Tonio_> any in fact, just on kicker
<Tm_T> but yeah, it's just half of the whiteclass theme
<Tonio_> jpatrick: true
<Tonio_> coming back, this theme is really..........
<jpatrick> really what.....
<Riddell> hello William_Shand 
<jpatrick> Tonio_: wb
<William_Shand> Hello
<jpatrick> Tonio_: you were saying..
<freeflying-ibook> jpatrick: what shall I do for you?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I was saying the whiteglass theme is.......... special
<jpatrick> freeflying-ibook: revu it
<Tonio_> but control file should contain : Conflicts: Tonio
<freeflying-ibook> jpatrick: fine to me, bdesides that I can not pbuilder it
<jpatrick> already pbuilt ;)
<jpatrick> ok, uploading to ubunut
<Tonio_> jpatrick: new derivative ? :)
<freeflying-ibook> jpatrick: it will be in NEW for a long time :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: sorry
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: is NEW frozen ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: seems to be, I've uploaded one one week ago, it wtill go into buildd
<jpatrick> let's poke Kamion
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: arf...
<freeflying-ibook> it's hard now
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: sounds logic, release in a month....
<freeflying-ibook> I have uploaded a doc package, still in NEW heh
<jpatrick> ...
<pradeepto> Riddell: any idea who this is? Michael Vogt?
<Riddell> pradeepto: mvo, he's our top apt dude
<Riddell> well, canonical's top apt dude
<Riddell> obviously kubuntu's top apt dude is mornfall 
<pradeepto> Riddell: apparently even he faced this problem and used testdisk tool get the partition table fixed.
<pradeepto> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta/PartitionTableCorruption
<pradeepto> Read his comment at the bottom of the page.
<smoosh> hi, i think tha i've found a bug in kubuntu...
<smoosh> the owner of file "~/.kde/share/config/kcontrolrc" is root and not the current user...
<jpatrick> smoosh: did you sudo $KApp ?
<smoosh> no
<jpatrick> ....
<jpatrick> as in "sudo kcontrol" ?
<smoosh> but this file is for local config, so i think that sudo is not needded, i wrong?
<jpatrick> It isn't
<sebas> Do we really have no open bugs for guidance?
<sebas> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kde-guidance
<jpatrick> we're that good
<sebas> Good thing then :>
<jpatrick> :)
<Riddell> sebas: any comment on the patch at the end of this? https://launchpad.net/bugs/41926
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41926 in kdeutils klaptopdaemon "Software suspend is no longer located in /proc/software_suspend" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<sebas> Riddell: I'd leave it at checking if /usr/sbin/hibernate exists.
<sebas> /proc/suspend2 and /proc/software_suspend might go away in the long run since it might be done from userspace in the future.
<sebas> Additionally, why should klaptopdaemon care about the implementation (suspend2 vs. vanilla's swsusp vs. userspace suspend)
<sebas> That's the job of /usr/sbin/hibernate
<sebas> The hang the user reports is probably a driver problem, so unrelated.
<\sh> moins
<pygi> hi \sh
* Sime is having a go at fixing the systemsettings buttons.
<Lure> Sime: I have related question - how is KCModule reporting back changed status (module->changed()) to SysSettings?
<Lure> I have a problem that if I click Apply in networkconf that Show All still ask for Unsaved changes...
<Lure> Not sure yet if this is bug in networkconf (not notifying SysSettings about status) or SysSettings (not properly handling feedback from module)
<Sime> The KCModule should be sending "changed(bool)" signals when its state changes. (i.e. when it has something to apply or reset).
<Sime> this signal is picked up and used for enabling/disabled the apply and reset buttons for example.
<Riddell> ther guidance modules used to all work
<Sime> Riddell: come again?
<Lure> Sime: strange - Apply button is shaded (I think), but Show all still asks for Unsaved changes...
<Sime> Lure: It sounds like knetworkconf is not send the changed() signal all the time.
<Lure> Sime: you are right, Apply is also not shaded after Apply, therefore it is not sending changed(false)
<Lure> will look into this and try to fix it properly...
<Riddell> Sime: I'm sure this apply problem is a recent problem
<Lure> Riddell: I would suspect this is there forever... Do you see it also in other modules?
<Lure> Riddell: what may also confuse users is that module is not stopped on Show All - this confused me and Discard for knetworkconf does not do anything (as you would expect) as knetworkconf expect it wil go down
<Lure> but this is not true anymore with System Settings...
<Sime> Riddell: when the user click on Discard, then the module's load() method is called. load() should throw away any changes and restore the settings.
<Riddell> hello Sime 
<sfllaw> Riddell: Hello.
<Riddell> hello sfllaw 
<Riddell> everyone: this is sfllaw, canonical's new beastie sorter
<sfllaw> I don't do it all myself!
<Riddell> he'll be fixing all our bugs from now on :)
<sfllaw> Anyway, I understand that KDE is a hotspot for bug triaging, yes?
<jpatrick> sfllaw: nice to meet you
<Riddell> sfllaw: yep, I've been quite busy with fixing things that i know about and havn't had much time for triaging
<sfllaw> jpatrick: Same here.
<Riddell> sfllaw: used KDE much?
<sfllaw> Not recently.  :)
<sfllaw> What class of issues do you normally see?
<\sh> Riddell: checked the patch?
<sfllaw> And how do you want bugs handled?
<Riddell> \sh: nope, it's top of my todo list now
<sfllaw> I typically Needs Info until I get decent reproduction steps, and try to correlate bugs with upstream and other distros.
<Riddell> sfllaw: all sorts of issues, many upstream bugs but quite a few we've managed ourselves or which come in from debian
<Riddell> the main place we subscribe to them is kubuntu-team  https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+subscribedbugs
<Riddell> I'm also subscribed to quite a few https://launchpad.net/people/jr/+assignedbugs
<Lure> sfllaw: nice to have you around
<sfllaw> Lure: Thanks.
<sfllaw> Riddell: OK.  I'll see if I can find some #ubuntu-bugs people who are more familiar with KDE.  And keep that in mind during the next HUG day.
<sfllaw> We'll be looking for crashers, as those tend to take some time to fix.
<sfllaw> Are there any classes of bugs where early triaging can help more?
<sfllaw> Or special traiging?
<sfllaw> s/ai/ia/
<sfllaw> Any -dbg libraries that are helpful?
<jpatrick> kdelibs4c2-dbg
<Riddell> all of KDE itself should have dbg libraries 
<Riddell> we've had a good number of problems with knetworkconf which Lure has done a great job fixing up
<sfllaw> All right.  I'll keep an eye out for that.
<Lure> sfllaw: I think we miss an overview as lots of bugs are in generic packages (kdemeta...) and not triaged for long time
<sfllaw> OK.
<sfllaw> I'll try to narrow some of them down.
<Riddell> yes, one issue with kde is that a lot of programmes come from source packages which make a lot of binary packages
<Riddell> and people dont' know what source package to give it to
<sfllaw> Understandably.
<sfllaw> Does the sorting actually help you guys?
<Lure> sfllaw: since I cannot go though all, I just choose one area that is pain and try to clean it up (a did kdeadmin in last week or two)
<sfllaw> If so, I'll put some effort into doing that for Unconfirmed bugs.
<Lure> sfllaw: that would be great 
<Tonio_> Lure: hey ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: any response from timo ?
<Lure> Just downloaded mail - will check
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, if no response we will post uvfe with our acutal version, ok ?
<\sh> Riddell: problem was, that the dict items had an array as value...and with this for loop you got the array :) I used now the "real dict keys"
<Lure> Tonio_: no response
<Tonio_> we can always say that the current svn revision FTBFS
<Tonio_> that's a good reason for using a previous one
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, I think this is probably best, but we will have issue with package change with next UVFe
<Lure> subdirectory and stuff
<Tonio_> why ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't think so, since there will be a 0.1 final tarball from suse
<Lure> Tonio_: because we will need to switch to sv2dist format sooner or later
<Tonio_> so no problem I assume
<Tonio_> Lure: not sure, we will be able to use tarballs ;)
<Lure> I think they will create it with svn2dist....
<Tonio_> Lure: we'll see
<sfllaw> OK.  Thanks guys.
<Tonio_> Lure: once dapper is released, no uvfe required, simply revu and that's it
<Tonio_> that will not be an issue
<sfllaw> I hang out in #ubuntu-bugs, so if you need anything, just pop in and let me know.
<Lure> sfllaw: ok, will do - thanks!
<Tonio_> this knm will probably be the latest in the dapper session
<Lure> Tonio_: you should just request UVFe with your package and then we will see...
<Tonio_> Lure: the missing stuff is the changelog
<Tonio_> I didn't found a convenient way to extract the revision to revision from kde svn
* kwwii packs for the LinuxTag - leaves early in the morning...night all
<Tonio_> Lure: any info on that point ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: nite
<\sh> kwwii: when you meet juliux, please ask him for the badges, or we have to try to get some
<\sh> kwwii: cu at linuxtag :)
<kwwii> \sh: hrm, perhaps I should print something now, just in case
<kwwii> \sh: now you made me worry :-)
<Lure> Tonio_: just do svn log on complete and then strip what is not there ;-)
<\sh> kwwii: when you can print something with a kubuntu logo on it with the names on the kubuntu wiki, we can try to get some pins for it :)
<Tonio_> Lure: how ?
<Lure> Tonio_: is there no ChnageLog in the tarball from src.rpm?
<Tonio_> I don't see how to get it
<Tonio_> shell command or something ?
<kwwii> \sh: if I've time left after packing I wll do that, just in case
<Lure> Tonio_: cd kdereview/knetworkmanager
<Lure> Tonio_: svn log
<\sh> kwwii: cool...btw...gpg key id and passport :) we need to sign keys :)
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ? I should have miss this
<\sh> hi Zerlinna
<kwwii> \sh: good idea
<Zerlinna> hi \sh :-)
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: are there any problems with UVFe on package where icons change (due to freezes for docs and stuff)?
<Tonio_> Lure: well.... in theory I would say yes, but if we reject for this reason, I think nothing will be accepted...
<Tonio_> that's hard to manage ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: we could always backport individual fixes to our version (like fix for resume)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Lure> I would personally love to have new icons in...
<Lure> I hate those dull GNOME ones...
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't see the svn log
<Tonio_> Lure: am I crazy ?
<Tonio_> changelog maybe ?
<Tonio_> but that doesn't give a lot of infos......
<kwwii> did someone say "icons"?
<Lure> Tonio_: do you have "svn co" (checouted version) of knm? Then go to appropriate dir and run "svn log"
<Sime> ok, I think I've got the buttons sorted out in systemsettings. Riddel, you want to me to commit it?
<kwwii> ahhh, yes...Lure, which icons do you mean?
<Lure> Sime: what is the fix?
<Lure> kwwii: knetworkmanager - we got latest from KDE SVN
<Tonio_> Lure: stupid of me, I was typing "svn logs"
<kwwii> haha
<Tonio_> hehe
<Lure> kwwii: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdereview/knetworkmanager/pics/
<Sime> Lure: ummm eerrrr It is not a one-liner if that is what you are asking.
<kwwii> I knew that I would end up doing those icons, one way or the other
<kwwii> my ex-suse colleagues would love it! ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: they are much better than previous ones
<Lure> Sime: is there a bug (I will see the fix when you upload anyhow)?
<Tonio_> Sime: hey ;)
<Sime> Lure: The "Close" button never showed up when requested by the module. And the "reset" button is alway enabled.
<Tonio_> Sime: just fyi, nvidia proprietary driver is still unselectable in the display module... even if installed
<Tonio_> Sime: what could I send you to help on that point ?
<Sime> Tonio_: tell you what. I'll put an nvidia in my test machine and try it out myself. :-)
<\sh> kwwii: so LT is something like a ex-suse/novell-suse family meeting :)
<Tonio_> Sime: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: good point ;) "update artwork with icons from" is revision 533311, and we use 533312
<Tonio_> Lure: novell doesn't use the good ones, so in fact we are synced correctly with the svn revision
<Tonio_> good point ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I think SuSE just wants the ugly ones for some reason... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: certainly ;)
<Sime> Tonio_: I can easily test the legacy nvidia stuff. But I ordered a 6600GT this morning and should have it by the end of the week. :-D
<kwwii> \sh: yeah, I already talked to the guys who are coming - looking forward to it :-)
<Tonio_> Sime: don't tell me you bought it just to test ? :)
<\sh> kwwii: looks like that I have to meet timo :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> timo is great
<Sime> Tonio_: I bought it to shut you up!
<Lure> Tonio_: you should meet timo too!
<kwwii> Lure: I do not think that suse decides which icons to use anymore :-)
<Riddell> Lure: it breaks artwork freeze, but should be fine if it's knetworkmanager as that isn't installed by default
<Tonio_> Sime: haha
<\sh> kwwii: I just wondered yesterday, why your name on the wikipage was familiar to me ... then I checked again the oxygene webpage, and finally, there was the connection :) I'm really looking forward to meet you :)
<Tonio_> Sime: well sorry for bugging you everytime, but nvidia support is important, since most linux users are using nvidia and not ati
<Sime> Tonio_: no. That is fine. bug if you have to.
<Tonio_> Sime: I promisse to leave you alone once I can click this "proprietary" button :)
<kwwii> \sh: omg, I am famous! (hehe)...can't wait to meet everyone, I am still new to kubuntu in that respect
<Sime> Riddell: you want me to commit these fixes for systemsettings?
<\sh> kwwii: well...new to kubuntu but for kde a vip :)
<kwwii> haha, I should tell them that and ask 'em at the same time to pay for my hotel room ;-)
<\sh> kwwii: use the gym like the others :) or at least amu and I ...will be fun :)
<Tonio_> Lure: let's go for uvfe
<Riddell> Sime: so it's a problem in system settings?
<Riddell> Sime: how come it only affects guidance?
<\sh> Riddell: are you going to the desktop architect meeting in mainz?
<Riddell> \sh: no time.  I need to concentrate on dapper, linuxtag is quite enough time away from that
<\sh> Riddell: just recognized you on the meeting 1 group picture :)
<Lure> Tonio_: seen bug 42335 - it looks like users expect it in Internet... ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42335 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager's icon should be placed under the internet menu folder" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42335
<Tonio_> Lure: as it is an equivalent to kwifimanager, that's logic....
<Tonio_> even if the system seems more appropriate
<Tonio_> Riddell: where would you place knetworkmanager in the kmenu ?
<Lure> Tonio_: you can add this bug id to the list of bug fixed in UVFe ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, nope since I changed it to go back to system
<Tonio_> or should I remove the patch maybe ?
<Tonio_> Lure: \sh will make an heart attack then......
<Lure> Tonio_: I am fine with whatever, as Internet is mess anyhow
<Lure> :-(
<verwilst> kmail always mis-sorts my mail
<verwilst> i have it sorted according to date
<Tonio_> Lure: I would prefer to see both wlassistant and knetworkmanager in system
<verwilst> with the newest above
<Tonio_> Lure: as kwifimanager will be removed anyway
<\sh> well...I can re-explain the problems with being a common network utility and being in the "Internet" Menu...who ever invented this myth...tar and feathers
<verwilst> but when i open kmail, it's not correct
<Tonio_> \sh: I share your vision on that point...
<verwilst> i have to click the "date" column in order to make it sort correctly again
<Tonio_> I think the correction is more on kwifimanager that shouldn't be in internet
<Tonio_> a network configuration is a system tool, not an internet utility
<\sh> kppp shouldn't be named "internet access dialer" or something like this, because PPP has so much todo with internet like a banana with an apple tree
<Tonio_> \sh: ^^ ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about a reorganization of the kmenu regarding the internet section ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: moving kppp, wlassistant and knetworkmanager to system to just keep internet dedicated tools in the internet section ?
<mornfall> Riddell: haha, as for your mail from Apr 29: X-CRM114-Status: SPAM  ( pR: -9.9848 )
<jjesse> no reorg for dapper pleaze
<mornfall> Riddell: i'll reply when i finish filtering spam.maybe
<\sh> jjesse: critical for the doc team?
<Sime> Riddell: because only serviceconfig requests a a "Close" button instead of "Apply/Reset".
<Lure> Tonio_: I would agree with jjesse and leave knm in Internet and then rething the whole K-menu for Edgy...
<\sh> loll....aseigo shout it out loud: if python were to be christened the quick-n-dirty app devel language of choice for the open source desktop, several things would likely have to happen. like the string handling in python would need to get unfuckified.
<Tonio_> Lure: let's go with this ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: http://pastebin.com/693031
<Tonio_> Lure: would you like too add something ?
<Lure> Tonio_: s/hybernate/hibernate/
<Tonio_> Lure: oups
<Lure> Tonio_: with icons I would mention Riddell's point that it should be allowed as it is not installed by default and in documentation
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, pointing this
<Tonio_> Lure: http://pastebin.com/693042
<Tonio_> I think that can be posted
<Tonio_> unless you have other arguments to provide
<Lure> Tonio_: ok with me
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Tonio_> Lure: commited, now let's wait and hope :)
<Lure> bug id?
<Tonio_> Lure: I didn't rebuild all files with patch for internet-> removed
<Tonio_> Lure: I will change that before upload
<Tonio_> bug 42465
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42465 in knetworkmanager "UVF Exception : 0.1 svn r5961 -> 0.1 svn r533312" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42465
<Riddell> mornfall: erk, how did it manage that?
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems less intuitive than Internet to me
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: dunnow, i probably only get spam about interviews most of the time ;-)
<mornfall> Riddell: could have been worse, like spam.confident -- i don't read that one
<mornfall> it has 2000 unread mails atm
<\sh> Riddell: btw...how can we solve the "acpi_fakekey" problem?
<Riddell> \sh: what's the problem?
<\sh> Riddell: it doesn't work :)
<\sh> Riddell: fn+hibernate e.g. sends out the acpi event correctly, acpi is triggering /etc/acpi/hibernatebtn.sh and this triggers acpi_fakekey $LINUX_KEYCODE_FOR_HIBERNATE_KEY
<\sh> but for the r200 here, it never works...whereas /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh works fine :)
<Sime> [22:49]  <Sime> Riddell: because only serviceconfig requests a a "Close" button instead of "Apply/Reset".
<Riddell> \sh: we could set a khotkeys binding for it?
<Riddell> Sime: ah, interesting
<\sh> Riddell: if khotkeys is catching linux keycodes?
<Riddell> yes
<\sh> Riddell: I'll give it a try and propose a solution...it's not much to catch
<Tonio_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/bugs/42323 seems that it doesn't concern only french
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42323 in kde-i18n-nl "Menu's are mixed Dutch/English" [Major,Unconfirmed]  
<Tonio_> but the strange point is that it concerns only menus, not the rest of kde
<Tonio_> \sh: using german desktop ?
<\sh> Tonio_: no...en_GB :)
<Tonio_> \sh arf...
<\sh> Tonio_: it's an uk laptop what do you expect? ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: hehe :)
<Tonio_> localisation errors are hard to figure out for most developpers since they aparently all use english as primary language for their desktop
<\sh> good reason for "wontfix" ;)
<Tonio_> lol
<Tonio_> hehe, first time I can see a french store selling ubuntu based pcs :)
<Sime> Riddell: ok, I've commited the code to svn. Try it out if you like.
<Riddell> Sime: cool, will do
<Riddell> do we know a Vladcodrea?
<Riddell> he's added a load of ideas to the summer of code page
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-07
<Riddell> \sh: and now I can't recreate the crash that you fixed :(
<Riddell> \sh: what is it about your patch that fixes it?
<Riddell> it gives nice stripy boxes if nothing else of course
<\sh> ok...short explanation
<\sh> for choice in sorted(self.language_choice_map): caused the crash somehow
<\sh> because language_choice_map is a dict and the value is an array
<\sh> see component/language.py where this callback is called :)
<\sh> choice in this case points to an array, which first item is a string somehow...so it was luck that it displayed an utf-8 string
<\sh> I made now this: for key,value in self.language_choice_map.items():
<\sh> which grabs the key, which is a unicode language indentifier...and this goes into the list...and looks now like this:http://linux.blogweb.de/uploads/ubiquity-language-selection.png
<\sh> I produced with the next click another crash...but for this I have to dig deeper into the code
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:\sh] : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 05/11/06 2100 UTC
<\sh> another cigarette and then "good night world...\sh has to sleep"
<Riddell> night \sh, thanks for the fix
<\sh> Riddell: question is, couldn't you reproduce the fix before or after the latest X updates?
<sebas> That sounds really really wrong :)
<Riddell> \sh: I've not done any recent X updates
<\sh> Riddell: strange...me neither, and I have this crash all the time :)
<\sh> sebas: what sounds wrong? :)
<Riddell> \sh: oh I had it before, I just don't have it today.  bugs like to do that
<\sh> Riddell: ok...then I'm happy that I can reproduce this strange behaviour :)
<\sh> but I'm really looking into a better way to test this installer...livecd building at my place, qemu on amd64 and remote X display is really not nice 
<Riddell> \sh: I use my minimac and I don't have anything on it I care about
<\sh> and later today I'll send you the fixed packages for sip/pyqt/pykde and you can decide if it's worth to go the UVF way :)
<sebas> \sh: Riddell thanking for the "fix" :)
<sebas> If you pull it out of the context, that is (which I did, of course :-)).
<\sh> sebas: now I got it ;)
<sebas> Ok :)
<\sh> Riddell: well, when everything is setteled at my place here, moneywise, I'll think I will buy an apple intel powerbook...what I saw is really really nice, and it can run kubuntu on it...
<sebas> And the core duo is really fast :)
<\sh> actually, what's really funny, a kubuntu live cd in the emulator is faster then it's on this r200 laptop ;)
<\sh> and you can play WoW as native mac os x app ;)
<\sh> ok..going to bed..good night folks
<kwwii> \sh: the cards themselves are not printed, but Julius has the plastic things and the pins, etc. as well as a color printer, so we will make them on-site
<kwwii> oops
<kwwii> too late
<kwwii> oh well
<kwwii> sleep well
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Riddell> Tonio_: bug 35995 has quite a few comments
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35995 in kdebase kdebase-kio-plugins "kio_tar and kio_zip not used automatically" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35995
<Tonio_> Riddell: reading
<Tonio_> Riddell: those kparts are hidden in the konqueror's associations preference
<Tonio_>  /usr/share/services/ark_part.desktop -> hidden=true activated
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems it could be interesting changing this to allow people coming back to default config easier don't you think ?
<Tonio_> s/default/original
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think we removed that for a good reason, but it is to complicated for users to change this if they want...
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to sleep now, but I'll look carefully tomorrow to try to find the right way to manage this
<Tonio_> Riddell: good night :)
<Riddell> pradeepto: pastebin?
<Riddell> Sime: new systemsettings looking lovely, uploaded
* Riddell spots raphink on http://www.linuxtag.org/2006/de/besucher/programm/practical-linux-forum/samstag.html
<abattoir> Are there any Summer of Code mentors here ?
<abattoir> for Kubuntu
<allee> raphink: ping
<raphink> pong
<allee> hi
<raphink> hi allee
<raphink> you going to LT?
<allee> raphink: you added a patch from svn to digikam.  I will soon ask for UVF of new upstream release ...
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'm afraid it'll be too late
<allee> raphink: is it only to just ask for a debian sync (aka you changelog entry will be lost)
<raphink> for UVFer
<allee> even with ~ dozend bugs fixed (+ one minor feature?)
<raphink> well
<raphink> you can ask
<raphink> if it's accepted I'll upload 
<raphink> I don't mind losing a changelog, what matters is functionality
<raphink> has the gallery2 fix been forwarded ?
<allee> raphink: kipi-plugins will hopefully see a rc2 release too.  Ton of bugs fixed.  I'll use this at least for debian
<allee> I'll try a UVF too, but I've to wait for Angelo to do the release
<allee> digikam & kipi* release is not fit Kubuntu release dates well :(
<Riddell> abattoir: yes, me
<Sime> Riddell: about systemsettngs. Everyone should be on the look out for regressions w.r.t. buttons in systemsettngs. (e.g. modules getting wrong or different buttons than before).
<LeeJunFan> it seems arts has picked up a nasty eating disorder.
<LeeJunFan> It's engorging itself with RAM.
<kmon> does kubuntu ship with a dictionary app?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Everyone should be on the look out for regressions w.r.t. buttons in systemsettngs. || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLinuxTag2006 || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUbiquity || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meetings in #ubuntu-meeting -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- Next meeting is 05/11/06 2100 UTC
<kmon> Riddell: what kind of regressions?
<Riddell> things not working :)
<Riddell> kmon: konqueror is our dictionary app
<kmon> Riddell: how do you use it?
<Riddell> launch konqueror, go to www.dictionary.com, type in word, voila
<kmon> hehe
<kmon> ok
<\sh> http://dict.leo.org/frde?lp=frde&search=voila is more easy
<\sh> and then via leo:da ;)
<\sh> leo should create an english french dictionary 
<Hobbsee> anyone around?
<Hobbsee> maybe Riddell?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i just got http://pastebin.com/693938 - what will it mean for kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: particularly in AU, these are critical sites that must be accessed - no matter how strong the encryption of them may be.  could well be worth thinking about and patching.
<abattoir> Any Summer of Code Mentors around ;) ?
<Hobbsee> although, i *am* wondering about comm bank...they *surely* should know better!  they are a bank, after all!
<Hobbsee> abattoir: sorry, no, i'm not one
* Hobbsee wouldnt even qualify for being a coder for that...
<abattoir> Hobbsee: :)
* Hobbsee  is far too darned young!
<abattoir> was just wondering if i need to show my app to a mentor before applying...
<abattoir> because many orgs. seem to suggest that...
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i dont know about needing to - but it's probably a good idea.  what were you going to do?
<abattoir> the OEM installer... never mind, just clicked SUBMIT
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<Riddell> abattoir: yes, me
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got an example URL?
<Hobbsee> of the https issue?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> grabbing one
<abattoir> Riddell: Omg, stupid me... should have waited longer...
<abattoir> ok, anyways you'll have a look at it ;) 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://www3.netbank.commbank.com.au/netbank/bankmain
<Hobbsee> i'd say...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://secure.centrelink.gov.au/web.forte is probably the other one that they're mentioning
<Riddell> abattoir: you just submitted an application for a Kubuntu OEM installer?
<abattoir> yes...
<Riddell> abattoir: excellent, I'd love to see that happen
<Hobbsee> i dont have logins for either site (wouldnt mind having one for centrelink - that means money!) - but i'm quite sure those are the ones listed in the email
<Riddell> abattoir: got any pykde experience?
<abattoir> yup
<abattoir> not very extensive... but i know the goods...
<abattoir> eager and willing to learn too :)
<Riddell> abattoir: cool.  I've no idea how the selection process will work but I'd definately like to see an OEM installer happen
<abattoir> have sent some mockups too
<abattoir> you want links now?
<Riddell> sure
<sebas> Riddell: From guessing, sime and me could probably mentor soc guidance modules.
<abattoir> Riddell: http://abattoir.4t.com/Images/hrika.png 
<abattoir> that's the config. tool
<abattoir> http://abattoir.4t.com/Images/hlada.png
<abattoir> this one is the welcome screen... for the user
<Riddell> abattoir: have you seen the ubuntu gtk OEM installer?
<abattoir> no
<Riddell> me neither :)
<abattoir> i probably should have come in earlier and discussed... before sending in my app :(
<abattoir> Probably would have got more ideas..
<Riddell> you should probably take a look at that when you have a spare hour and hard disk, that would be the starting point
<abattoir> ok... i am searching for it...
<Riddell> use the text install CD and choose OEM Install when it first boots
<abattoir> oh... it works that way...
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDownUnder/BOFs/OEMInstaller
<Riddell> if you want to write a better description of it than that wiki page I'm sure that would be most welcome
<abattoir> I have thought of a method where the OEM has a GUI tool in KDE which configures and makes images
<Hobbsee> hehe..i offered dad a kubuntu cd when his windows went kaput...he didnt accept it though :P :(
<abattoir> Riddell: so is my approach wrong?
<Riddell> abattoir: only in that you havn't already looked at the gtk OEM installer.  I havn't either, so for all I know you're exactly right :)
<abattoir> ok... I am downloading the ISO...
<abattoir> Riddell:only the Ubuntu ISO has it right?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> text install one
<abattoir> Riddell: and the "Welcome Screen" that's fine right?..... or should i wait till you see my application properly ;) ?
<Riddell> abattoir: which one?
<abattoir> the second link... :) 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please excuse the  ignorance, but what does w.r.t. stand for?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: with respect to
<Hobbsee> oh, gotcha - so, as in, whether the admin buttons work or not?
<Hobbsee> hmm...like the one being mentioned in #kubuntu at the moment.
<Riddell> abattoir: I don't know if your welcome screen is any good since I've not seen the gtk one so I don't really know the required functionality
<abattoir> Riddell: should we do exactly what they do ;) ? :) 
<Riddell> abattoir: to start with yes, but once it's working to the same level it can do whatever we want
<abattoir> ok, thanks
<Riddell> abattoir: do you know when the summer of code coding starts?
<abattoir> Applications started yesterday... till 8th..
<abattoir> last date for results to be announced is 22 May...
<abattoir> so i guess anytime after that...
<Riddell> groovy, well hang around the channel and I'll do what I can to get your application at the top of our list :)
<abattoir> http://code.google.com/soc/studentfaq.html#42
<abattoir> Riddell: wow, that'd be sweet :)
<abattoir> thanks
<mornfall> oh, SoC
<Riddell> hello morgs 
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> hi freeflying-ibook 
<pradeepto> was kerry available for breezy?
<pradeepto> Riddell:   was kerry available for breezy?
<Riddell> pradeepto: no
<pradeepto> thanks
<Riddell> it was only relesaed around february
<Riddell> sebas: nice chinchiila cage, our one is much smaller
<pradeepto> it will be really difficult to break it to that poory guy,
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: I need to get skim working on this amd64 now
<Riddell> LANG is set to en_GB.UTF-8
<Riddell> what do I need to do?
<\sh> re
<Riddell> scim (gtk frontend) seems to break things lots
<Riddell>  hmm
<\sh> whatever ;)
<Riddell> but skim seems to be working
<Riddell> except on openoffice, hmm
<\sh> back to ascii...
<Riddell> oh no, amarok 1.4 is in two weeks.  we need to find a good excuse for it not to go into dapper
<\sh> Riddell: sounds like fun like the last time with breezy and my decision :)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: what about making the kcontrol modules of kwin-style-crystal and gtk2-engines-gtk-qt translatable via rosetta?
<jjesse> hmm adept-updater didn't show there were updates avialable to day but apt-update and apt-get dist-upgrade did
<mornfall> jjesse: if you mean notifier (not updater), then it's probably because it only checks once a day
<mornfall> using cron
<jjesse> notifier i meant, if your computer is off when it is scheduled it will check first startup correct?
<mornfall> jjesse: no idea, that's what ubuntu takes care of not me
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> \sh: hey
<\sh> re
<Tonio_> \sh: uploading latest knetworkmanager :)
<Tonio_> uvfe got approved today
<\sh> Tonio_: cool :)
<Tonio_> \sh: bad news for you, concerning the section, that'll be internet for the moment
<\sh> Tonio_: well, if it's considered for edgy then it's ok
<Tonio_> \sh: I think we can redicuss the menus for edgy, yes
<Lure> Tonio_: UVFe was fast... I hope mine for powersave will be too ... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: can you give me feedback about bug 42027
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42027 in knetworkmanager "Frequency/Bandwidth is ZERO/Unknown" [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42027
<Lure> Tonio_: frequency iz reported as 0 GHz, while Bandwidth is Unknown (i386, ipw2200)
<Lure> I think that Bandwidth fix is working, while frequency does not - we need to check what is supposed to do
<Tonio_> Lure: ok
<Lure> Seen Timo's plans with 0.1?
<marseillai> will try now but it seems i don't have this problem with the same config
<\sh> ok...cu later at linuxtag 
<\sh> good night :)
<Tonio_> Lure: that ressembles to a networkmanager bug
<Tonio_> not a knetworkmanager one :)
<Tonio_> it is just a frontend
<Tonio_> Lure: yes I saw, hope we could uvfe this one too ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: true, but knm should display Unknown (or hide) if value is not probvided by n-m (and I think that what recent fixes were supposed to do)
<Tonio_> Lure: what does nm-applet ?
<Tonio_> same issue or not ?
<Lure> Not sure - do not have nm-applet installed for almost a month ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Lure> Tonio_: I am more concerned about this empty ESSID on startup issue - I hope Timo can nail this down for 0.1 (this will aslo be good excuse for UVFe)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Lure> I have neglected this bug a bit as n-m had opened ESSID related issues, but now that those were closed, I know it is knm specific
<Tonio_> Lure: certainly linked to kwallet in somme way
<Lure> Tonio_: is ftp account on your repo supposed to work still?
<Lure> I would like to upload powersave there first
<marseillai> Lure: could you just tell me quickly what sort of improvment bring new powersave ?
<Tonio_> Lure: assume yes but I had big issues with my ftp this we, since I updated my debian server and proftpd-mysql was broken
<Tonio_> doesn't it work ?
<Lure> marseillai: just bugfixes...
<marseillai> oki
<Lure> Tonio_: I get in, but no folders displayed (cannot browse with konqueror)
<Tonio_> Lure: let me correct this :)
<Tonio_> this is due to security restrictions ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: refresh, that should be okay
<Lure> Tonio_: ok now - thanks
<Tonio_> I had to rewrite the full config, and since I have a quite complicated configuration for proftpd, I missed some accounts
<Lure> Sime: latest guidence properly displays driver (was vesa before) on ATI FireGL V5000
<Sime> Lure: cool
<Sime> Tonio_: is guidance working better for you now? (0.6.6 just hit the repos. )
<Tonio_> Sime: testing :)
<Tonio_> Sime: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Tonio_> I can click this f**ing proprietary button :)
<Tonio_> Sime: as promissed, I'll leave you in peace now :)
<Tonio_> Sime: did you touch systemsettings too ? the window size is much better managed
<Tonio_> looks like very mature now
<marseillai> 8
<Tonio_> Sime: everything looks just like perfect for me concerning both systemsettings and the display module :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am no CC meeting (starts in couple of minutes) if you want to support me
<Tonio_> Lure: sure !!
<Tonio_> Lure: membership ?
<Lure> yes
<Tonio_> Lure: sure I'll be there
<superstoned> http://www.apple.com/getamac/ads/ :D
<superstoned> funny
#kubuntu-devel 2007-04-30
<ryanakca> what's the difference between libqt4-core-kdecopy and libqt4-core ?
<jdong> ryanakca: IANAKD but one's specifically for KDe4 to build against, while the latter is for everything else
<ryanakca> jdong: kk, thanks
<toma> IANAKD?
<jdong> not a KDE developer?
<toma> ah
<toma> IAAKD you are right, it contains some patches from kde for qt, some of which will be released in a next qt release, for the next alpha kde4  kde will depend on it, because of qt network problems for example.
<toma> not only from kde but also from the trolls.
<jdong> cool
<Riddell> nixternal: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-edgy/ is empty
<Riddell> nixternal: feist looks good though
<nixternal> heh, I thought I uploaded the edgy :) will do now
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> should be up in about 10+ minutes
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> I am going to get a gutsy docs package complete in the next couple of days as well, that way there it will be all "Gutsy" so people aren't filing bugs saying "Feisty"
<nixternal> Riddell: I got to drink an irn-bru today, definitely an acquired taste
<ryanakca> nixternal: now that I think of it... the possibilities are endless for that notify script... you could have it process auth.log for invalid logins, monitor system ressources, etc, All from a remote desktop
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> hopefully the dude on kde-apps will merge his split windows in with yakuake, so that I will be able to have quad terms in one yakuake window
<ryanakca> cool
<nixternal> since i changed the ports on my server, my ssh ports, nobody tries dictionary attacks anymore
<ryanakca> nixternal: A couple of years ago... on the Fedora or Debian or Ubuntu (or any other distro I had been using), there had been to a link to HOWTO for a Transparent, borderless, scrollbarless, terminal, glued to your background... in KDE
<ryanakca> any idea where I could find it?
<nixternal> Riddell: the edgy packages is there now
<ryanakca> it would be nice for irssi and screen...
<nixternal> I use yakuake for irssi
<nixternal> time to go work on my c++ project
<nixternal> back later
<crimsun> he's back in the clutches of Vista.
<ryanakca> see yeah
<ryanakca> lol
<Tm_T> ryanakca: for terminal blended to background, how about Eterm? ;)
<ryanakca> Tm_T: yeah. Anyway to keep it out of kicker?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: sure, just use "special application settings"
<Tm_T> ryanakca: rightclick titlebar -> advanced etc etc
<ryanakca> Tm_T: thanks
<manchicken> I, my good friends, am an idiot of grandest proportions.  When I was trying to kill my gutsy chroot, I just rm -rf'ed it.  Well, my home directory was mounted in the chroot.  OOPS.
<crimsun> as in bind-mount?  Ouch.
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> As in bind-mount.
<crimsun> yeah, that's the #1 caveat that's stated in most good chroot how-tos.
<manchicken> Lucky for me, while I'm not smart enough not to delete my home directory, I was wise enough to have daily backups.
<crimsun> :)
<manchicken> I'm still cleaning up the backups.
<manchicken> That was not pretty.
<manchicken> I was also smart enough to make my pop3 settings leave messages on servers for 48 hours.
<manchicken> I just can't believe I did that.
<manchicken> heh
<ryanakca> manchicken: sounds fun ;)
<manchicken> manchicken: Heaps.
<Riddell> marseillai_: revu'ed mplayerthumbs, a couple of comments
<Riddell> someone else has revu'ed ftp daemon
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell
* Hobbsee notes her education is sadly lacking
<Riddell> it is?
* ScottK was listening to the "Sex Pistols" Anarchy in the UK with his children yesterday and thinking the same thing about them (no exposure to the classics).
<Hobbsee> i must have missed ettiquite 225, involving how you should interrupt a boss who's speaking to a customer, or other person, to announce your presence.  and how you should not go and start the evening's work without this interruption
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<_marseillais_> Riddell, for ftpmonitor i've make change and repair what need to be repair (i think it's good now) and a motu is currently looking at it and for mplayerthumb i'll look at it right now and make changes this evening or tomorrow!
<_marseillais_> and thanks for your revu
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Wrong course.  Is-sucks-to-work-for-the-man 101: Course lecture Rule 1: The boss is always right no matter what - Rule 2: If the boss is wrong, see rule 1.
<Riddell> ScottK: were you doing the spec about opensync working everywhere?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hah
<ScottK> Riddell: No.  Not me.
<_marseillais_> Riddell, i'll take a look for the conflict with libarts1-xine... but tell me if i'm wrong but mplayerthumb can be in main and include in official release and bring support for thumbnailing in kubuntu and konqueror. No?
<Riddell> marseillai_: no, it depends on mplayer
<Riddell> marseillai_: the conflict isn't a major issue, it's just nice not to have it if possible
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i was aware fo that.  that applies to the big boss.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Rule 3: Every boss thinks he's the big boss.
<_marseillais_> i'll take a look for conflict but if i remind well libarts1-xine and mplayerthumbs try to install the same file
<Hobbsee> ScottK: heh.  this one routinely makes errors, (all people must be given 3 hour shifts minimum, not 1.5 hours, there should be enough registers out for all the staff you have rostered to work), and just plain illegal stuff that she tries to impose.
<Hobbsee> so "just obeying" her is something i'm not going to do, in every circumstance :P
<Hobbsee> but still, she's leaving.  woo!
<Hobbsee> just when...
* ScottK has been a self-employed consultant for 6 years now and will never go back to being anyone's employee (or having employees for that matter) if there's any way to avoid it.
<ScottK> Being bossed is unpleasant.  Being the boss is unpleasant.  Just get out as soon as you can....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK> IMHO of course.
<Hobbsee> actually, i've had some bosses that *seriously rocked*
<crimsun> not unlike being bossed by users.
<Hobbsee> true
<manchicken> I don't mind working for other folks, but I'm really digging my working from home lifestyle.
<manchicken> I'm asking around the GNU services directory to see if anybody would fix that kernel bug with HP lappies not suspending properly.
<crimsun> I _think_ that has already been narrowed
<crimsun> let me dig in my overflowing inbox
<manchicken> Still doesn't work for my laptop.
<manchicken> That makes me a sad panda.
<crimsun> even with that acpi changeset reverted?
<manchicken> It worked fine under Edgy.
<manchicken> Is that in the latest feisty updates?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> sec, my inbox is about 690k messages, and I'm on a 56kbps dialup
<manchicken> Righto.
<Hobbsee> poor crimsun
<manchicken> Have you all ever looked at the FSF services directory?
<manchicken> They have the author off GNU Fortran on there, several others  as well.
<manchicken> Very neat stuff.
<crimsun> hmm, I guess it's not the same bug
<crimsun> this one (#80893) deals with audio
<crimsun> sorry
<crimsun> (inaudible audio upon resume from suspend-to-disk)
<manchicken> Not a problem.
<manchicken> Gosh, get my hopes up and dash them will ya ;)
<manchicken> Naw, these are known bugs: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5884
<ubotu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 5884 in Power-Battery "compaq 2110us/hp nx9005 will not resume from suspend to ram" [Normal,Assigned] 
<manchicken> Wrong version though...
<manchicken> Nevermind, I'll find some pertinent bugs.
<manchicken> Interesting.  This isn't an outstanding bug on the kernel folks' bug tracker...
<manchicken> crimsun: This looks like it may be the issue... http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7780
<ubotu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 7780 in Power-Sleep-Wake "System hangs when suspending to RAM - SATA" [High,New] 
<manchicken> But that's about SATA...
<manchicken> I didn't even think it could be a disk controller issue... I suppose it could be a number of things, eh?
<manchicken> hmm... lspci doesn't list an SATA controller.
<manchicken> It lists a dual channel IDE controller.
<manchicken> I thought lappies were all on SATA these days.
<manchicken> I'm gonna blacklist driverloader and see if that's the issue.
<manchicken_> crimsun: I found the problem.  It seems to be with linuxant's driverloader module.
<crimsun> manchicken_: ok
<manchicken_> Since that's proprietary horsecrap, I'll bother their support folks for a fix.
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<DaSkreech> Is Linspire based on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<yuriy> afaik it uses kde if that's what you mean
<ScottK> Neither yet in the released versions.
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> but it insists it's based on Ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure.
<DaSkreech> yuriy: that really doesn't make a difference if all they are using is ubuntu-base then building their own KDE
<mhb> so many folks keep thinking that Kubuntu/Ubuntu has brought nothing new for the FLOSS community as a whole... is there any article or web page about it that I can point them to?
<DaSkreech> Point to a google search for try out linux ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Tell them that's the number of new people it brought to the community :-D
<mhb> DaSkreech: sure, but there's more that that, I believe
<DaSkreech> Guidance?
<mhb> DaSkreech: guidance as in the Python frontend collection? It's not much used outside Kubuntu, AFAIK.
<DaSkreech> Well it's in the KDE Kollective
<mhb> DaSkreech: but I don't want to argue, just wondered if there's a list
<DaSkreech> System settings as well AFAIK
<DaSkreech> And no I don't know of a list
<_StefanS_> heeeloo
<marseillai> i got a question! i would like to pass an argument to configure with cdbs. i've try :DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS += --libdir="${prefix}/lib/ftpmonitor" ; DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS +=--libdir=$$prefix/lib/ftpmonitor and none of them work ...
<marseillai> any idea ?
<_StefanS_> export it
<marseillai> _StefanS_: ??
<_StefanS_> VAR1=test && export VAR1
* marseillai don't understand
<_StefanS_> marseillai: where are you trying to set the variables ?
<_StefanS_> marseillai: in the shell?
<marseillai> no
<marseillai> in a CDBS package
<marseillai> sorry
<marseillai> i forgot to say that
<_StefanS_> uhm..
<_StefanS_> sorry, try #debian or something
<nixternal> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --libdir="${prefix}/lib/ftpmonitor"
<nixternal> try that one at all?
<marseillai> nop
<marseillai> but i don't think it's the problem
<nixternal> I just looked at a couple of my packages and all of the extra flags tend to look like that
<nixternal> your includes are good?
<marseillai> because the lib is locate in /lib instead of /usr/lib
<marseillai> let's try again
<marseillai> nixternal: using DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --libdir="${prefix}/lib/ftpmonitor" my lib is in : /lib/ftpmonitor/
<manchicken> So are restricted modules now default install for feisty?
<ScottK> Install yes, activated no.
<manchicken> That's unfortunate.  If we do the GNUbuntu thing like I've heard word of, I wonder if it'll be just as easy to switch to that as it is to switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu...
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Need your opinion
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I have a lot of those :)
<DaSkreech> Oh I don't need those :)
<DaSkreech> They are used :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<DaSkreech> have you seen the Free Ubuntu for Gutsy?
<DaSkreech> Do you think that's raining on Gnubuntu's parade ?
<manchicken> Naw.  I haven't.
<manchicken> I'm running a Free install of Kubuntu right now though.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I'm very excited about Free Ubuntu for Gutsy though.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: As long as it comes in a KDE flavour I'll be happy.
<DaSkreech> And it's not conflicting with Gnewsense in your head?
<manchicken> Personally, I think we should just have Ubuntu-free and Kubuntu-free.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: gNewSense seems like a project conceived in self-righteous indignation.  I'm leery of such things.
<DaSkreech> Well...
<manchicken> DaSkreech: It was a "we're mad at X Y and Z for doing something we don't like, so we're going to prove we're better by doing this..." or so it seems to me.
<DaSkreech> I'm more thinking about naolith pitching it and getting no help and after it's released and there is interest there is now suddenly a Ubuntu project doing the same thing
<manchicken> I don't care whether I'm better than someone or not.  I just want an environment where I get freedom.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I think that's largely reactionary.  Ubuntu is catching a lot of community flack for bundling non-free drivers (as they should) and they're trying to quiet the criticism it seems.
<ScottK> manchicken: IIRC, restricted was always installed.  It's just easier to get to now.
<DaSkreech> So nearly freespire linspire ?
<manchicken> It would be so easy for Ubuntu to have "Ubuntu" and then "Ubuntu with non-free drivers"
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Those projects care nothing of freedom.  "Freespire" is focused on free as in beer, not as in speech.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: freespire is talking about freedom like beer, not freedom.
<DaSkreech> Two ISOs?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Precisely.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Yeah i know but it's still reactionary
<marseillai> Riddell: for mplayerthumb i have to keep the conflicts with libarts1-xine ....
<DaSkreech> More to save face than being practical
<manchicken> DaSkreech: That way the default Ubuntu would have no non-free bundling, but there would be a non-free bundle for those who want it.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: But two ISOs?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Yeah.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<manchicken> DaSkreech: That would shut everybody up I think.
<DaSkreech> I like the way they are doing it better
<manchicken> I think that's the only way to shut it up.
<manchicken> I don't even think gnubuntu will quiet the criticism.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: you underestimate the voice of people who like the balance
<manchicken> DaSkreech: You either are free, or you are not free.  There is no balance to be found.
<ScottK> There are some who will never be happy until Ubuntu ships only 100% free.  They want "freedom" by restricting other people's choices.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: You miss my point :)
<DaSkreech> emonkey-f: Hi
<Riddell> marseillai: ok
<manchicken> ScottK: If I had a choice of ISOs (one with and one without non-free drivers) then it would be a choice.
<marseillai> i upload it soon
<manchicken> ScottK: As it stands now, it isn't a choice.
<ScottK> manchicken: Sure.  If no non-free code runs on your system, does it really matter so much it takes up disk space?
<manchicken> ScottK: Yes.
<ScottK> manchicken: But why are you upset now, Ubuntu has always been that way.
<ScottK> OK.
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm not.
<ScottK> Or so I'm told anyway...
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm just unhappy with it.
<manchicken> And I've always been unhappy with it.
<ScottK> Fair enough.
<manchicken> For me, it's easy enough to just purge linux-restricted-modules.
<ScottK> Well it looks like sabdfl is trying to do the right thing for Gutsy to give another choice.
<manchicken> But as it stands right now the critics are right.
<manchicken> Another choice would be good.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: you want to change the marketing though
<manchicken> I think having "-free" (e.g. Kubuntu-free) would be better than GNUbuntu.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: How does marketing enter into this?
<DaSkreech> It's being called GNUbuntu?
<DaSkreech> You said you wanted Ubuntu and Ubuntu-non free
<manchicken> DaSkreech: According to a mailing list post I saw from Shuttleworth.
<ScottK> Yes, but it's a chicken/egg problem.  Linux can't get enough market share unless it "Just works" on lots of hardware and no one goes out of their way to support free drivers without market share.  How do you get started.  It's a hard problem.
<Riddell> it's not gnubuntu, that's just a codename
<DaSkreech> Where Ubuntu has always been non-free
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I would like to see free be the default, and non-free be the outlier, but I'll take what I can get.
<DaSkreech> so it would make more sense to have a Ubuntu-free
<manchicken> ScottK: This I understand.
<manchicken> ScottK: Which is why it's a discomfort for me, not an outrage :)
<ScottK> OK.  I can understand that.
<manchicken> ScottK: But for those of us who do want a completely free ISO, it'd be nice to have one.
<ScottK> Sure.
<manchicken> ScottK: If I really thought Ubuntu was such a terrible thing, do you think I'd contribute or attend UDS? :P
* ScottK also thinks that those who care can purge easily enough.
<ScottK> manchicken: Of course not.
* ScottK is trying to understand.
<ScottK> Ask nixternal about people who used to be in the military.  They tend to try and understand with a sharp stick.
<manchicken> ScottK: I do think they're easy enough to purge.  Much of this is just my frustration with asshats who like to think they're better than everybody else.  I'd like to be able to give them a hand gesture and an "I told you so."
* ScottK would just say quit whining and write free drivers then.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Is it long and pointy ?
<ScottK> No.  That's somebody else entirely.
<DaSkreech> It is?
<ScottK> More like blunt, solid, and applied with great vigor.
<DaSkreech> I blame nixternal! :)
<manchicken> ScottK: I think the big point that folks keep missing is that it's not Ubuntu's fault that the drivers are non-free, and it's not Ubuntu's fault that the user bought the hardware.  It's only Ubuntu's fault that they're trying to package a system that just works.
<manchicken> ScottK: How much vigor?
<ScottK> manchicken: Agree 100%
<DaSkreech> They should beat with vim!
<ScottK> Whatever it takes to get the job done.
<ScottK> Mission is first priority.
<DaSkreech> Bug 1
<DaSkreech> #1
<marseillai> is it a BIG problem for a package if is install a lib in /usr/lib even if he is alone to use it ?
<Riddell> marseillai: it's not a problem at all
<marseillai> arf
<marseillai> since two days i try to solve it
<marseillai> so if it's not a problem : ftpmonitor is upload to revu too ! :)
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<ryanakca> hmm... is there a Qt port of gdebi? or an Adept equivalent?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no, mhb is working on one
<ryanakca> (for setting up, when you download a .deb in firefox or konqueror)
<Riddell> although konqueror has the primitive right click menu item
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, kk. C++ I presume?
<ryanakca> Riddell: even on webpages?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no, it's python
<Riddell> is gdebi
<ryanakca> Weeee!
<Riddell> right click menu thing is a bash script
<Riddell> don't think it'll appear for web pages
* mhb waves
<ryanakca> Ah. thanks
* ryanakca goes to look for the source
<ryanakca> ah, google summer of code. I guess he's on his own then?
<Riddell> yes
<ryanakca> kk
<Riddell> he has a branch in launchpad's gdebi product
<ryanakca> Thanks
<sb73542> hello, is anyone aware of progress being made in fixing some major kde guidance / kcontrol bugs in kubuntu 7.04?
<sb73542> i've filed several major showstopper bugs against kde system settings tools, and they're not being triaged or anything
<DaSkreech> sb73542: showstopper?
<sb73542> i think so anyway
<sb73542> totally non functional, breaks other stuff
<mhb> sb73542: in Launchpad or in bugs.kde.org?
<sb73542> laucnhpad
<mhb> sb73542: point us to them, please
<sb73542> sure,
<sb73542> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109820
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109820 in kde-guidance "Kubuntu 7.04 "Disk & Filesystems" always crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sb73542> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/110686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110686 in kde-systemsettings ""System setting->Monitor&Diplay->Power saving" totally breaks KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<sb73542> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/58321
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58321 in kde-systemsettings "Cannot switch layout by pressing Alt+Shift" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<sb73542> this one is less critical but nontheless annoying: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109821 in cupsys "Unable to connect to WinXP printer share, works in MDV" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mhb> sb73542: the first one is an evil one indeed, I hate that too
<sb73542> known then?  on all systems or just some video cards?
<mhb> the first Disks&Filesystems one
<sb73542> sorry, that would be the disks and filesystems bug, duh
<sb73542> did the Disks and Filesystems bug exist in Kubuntu 6.10?  regression or has it always been like that?
<mhb> no, it's a regression
<mhb> Edgy worked fine, AFAIK
<sb73542> ah, too bad.  is it possible to downgrade to the Edgy version of the tool?
<mhb> sb73542: not sure.
<mhb> sb73542: I'll try to play with it for a while
<manchicken> Does XP work with IPP printers?
<sb73542> yes
<manchicken> Is there any reason why you couldn't run the printer on cups and set the printer up with IPP inXP?
<manchicken> (I know that doesn't solve the problem, but windows shares are flaky at best it seems)
<sb73542> yes... i suppose.  i was just thinking from a new user's perspective IPP is pretty confusing
<manchicken> And printer sharing isn't?
<sb73542> true true.
<DaSkreech> yo
<manchicken> IPP is magnitudes easier than windows sharing.
<sb73542> i like to be able to browse for the system, not look up ip addresses
<sb73542> ipp doesnt work with hostnames, right?
<manchicken> Sure it does.
<manchicken> It just takes an HTTP address.
<manchicken> I think you can scan with IPP as well.
<manchicken> I know in KDE you can anyway.
<sb73542> oh really?
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> CUPS is just a great way to do printing.
<manchicken> Just make sure you do hostname:631 :)
<sb73542> hmmm, I'll give it a try
<manchicken> I set it up in my internal network.
<sb73542> connected to a WinXP machine?
<manchicken> I just told windows to look at an IPP printer at http://bob:631 something.
<manchicken> Well, the printer is connected to a Kubuntu machine, and the Vista machine uses it through that.
<sb73542> i'm not trying to be pushy or rude, but I was wondering is there a chance that these bugs might get fixed within a few months?  I need to decide on a stable Linux system to get a few things done that I can only do in Linux, and I really like Kubuntu except for these killer bugs.
<yuriy> bug 109820 is a dupe
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109820 in kde-guidance "Kubuntu 7.04 "Disk & Filesystems" always crashes" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109820
<sb73542> of which?
<yuriy> sb73542: will search
<yuriy> 58321 doesn't sound as critical as you say
<sb73542> it is if one uses > 1 keyboard layout
<yuriy> there is an icon, so the feature is still usable
<mhb> sb73542: the one I spoke about should be fixed soon enough
<sb73542> cool.
<sb73542> and did you see Bug 110686 ?  It's definitely critical because it totally destroys KDE until the ~/.kde is deleted
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110686 in kde-systemsettings ""System setting->Monitor&Diplay->Power saving" totally breaks KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110686
<sb73542> alrighty, gotta go.  thanks for your help!
* marseillai wonder if there is a motu around here ?
<giangy> 'evening
* elcuco__ looks at Riddell
<marseillai> i've got to kde package to revu : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4976 ftpmonitor allready one agree and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4973 mplayerthumbs on wich i've make all changes ask
<Riddell> hi elcuco__
* marseillai is wondering if it is polite to poke motu to ask for revuing? is this something wich can be done or i just have to wait? no problem with this but i would like to know how you usually do ...
<ScottK> marseillai: I usually poke once and then wait 6-8 hours before I poke again.
<marseillai> oki
* marseillai will wait a little bit then i'll poke here
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-01
<yuriy> hmm i can get 10 ubuntu cd's through shipit but only 3 kubuntu..
<Tm_T> well, our LoCo ir crying for more cd's all the time
<Tm_T> just don't get enough of them
<Tm_T> we have plans to spread ubuntu-love in our parliament, but that means 200 ubuntu cd's -> gone
<yuriy> fortunately mako is around here so our LoCo can get some cd's
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> is it a known thing that Kubuntu Gutsy stuff FTBFS?
<jdong> I just had my KTorrent upload slapped back at me
<jdong>   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (= 4:3.5.6-4ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<jdong> I'm guessing it's known :)
<nixternal> jdong: it could very well be that kernel/dash issue maybe? I had issues trying to build the xgalaga merge yesterday and today it works after doing an update
<jdong> either way, it doesn't look like it's something that's my fault :D
<jdong> lol
<Tm_T> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8661763902.html hmm
<nixternal> you know, I received the Feisty shipits for the loco today, they gave us 200 Ubuntu x86, and only a handful of everything else out of a total of 300 discs
<nixternal> and the Ubuntu 64bit ones don't allow you to shutdown
<_StefanS_> morning
<Hobbsee> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Hey pointyStick
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: found the bug in the logout dialogue, btw
<_StefanS_> well it seems there was alot of bugs ... :)
<_StefanS_> hit me..
<Hobbsee> the "only has logout, no shutdown/restart/etc'
<_StefanS_> Well you wouldn't be using gdm as loginmanager ?
<Hobbsee> i wasnt, no
<Hobbsee> someone else was
* Jucato waves 
<_StefanS_> yep I know about that one..
<Hobbsee> anyway, i think mithrandir uploaded a new version to gutsy, and a -updates thing was being thought about
* Jucato also wonders why we didn't celebrate/announce Kubuntu's 2nd birthday
<Hobbsee> Jucato: good questoin
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: uhm new version of the logout, or ?
<Jucato> and like most good questions... there are no answers. :D
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yes.  think so.
<Hobbsee> with the 1 line fix
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: oka, was it the setAccel thing ?
<allee> morning
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: hotkey in translations I mean
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> was a changed path to gdm
<_StefanS_> ah :)
<_StefanS_> so that thing is fixed now I guess
<_StefanS_> I havent really had the time, since wife and my kid has been sick the past two weeks
<_StefanS_> tough to find time
<Jucato> aw :(
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> that's fine - and we've been in freeze, too
<_StefanS_> but I was planning to take out some hours during the week to look at the hotkey thing for the buttons; I talked to Sebastian Trg last night about the issues I had
<_StefanS_> Think I know where to go with it.. someone noticed that the hotkeys were fixed regardless of the language
<_StefanS_> (bad thing :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hey I just ordered one of them GP2X consoles, should be coming in today, so maybe it will run kubuntu also :)
<Jucato> ooooh ;)
<_StefanS_> only 150 pounds
<_StefanS_> GBP
<Jucato> hm..  how much does that translate to USD? :D
* Jucato will have to convert GBP -> USD -> Php
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: another misguided sole....
<Hobbsee> and more time to go and ignore that bug :)
* Jucato wonders how a sole of a foot can be misguided :)
<ajmitch> yeah, well
<Hobbsee> whatever it is
<ajmitch> most people probably don't see the difference between main & universe
<Hobbsee> most people dont understand the concept of a LTS
<Jucato> both are true :/
<Hobbsee> that it's not "let's fix bugs, but not have the possibility of breakage associated with that"
<ajmitch> no, in this case, the app is broken
<ajmitch> it don't work
<Hobbsee> on anything, or on that section?
* ajmitch shrugs
<Hobbsee> i was under the impression it was only for opening that type of file
<Jucato> btw, kubuntu.org is down?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: seems so
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: possibly, I don't use kvpnc :)
<Hobbsee> me neither - but i'm the person who looks at it in ubuntu, mostly
<fdoving> kubuntu.org is possibly the most unstable site i'm aware of.
<Hobbsee> another one who beleives in the "there are infinite developers" myth
<marseillai> Riddell or imbrandon if you have time could you take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4973
<marseillai> ?
<Riddell> marseillai: you've lost the .orig file
<marseillai> mmmmmmmmm
<Riddell> marseillai: probably with the new version number, just rename the .orig.tar.gz accordingly
<marseillai> arf
<Riddell> and rerun debuild -S -sa
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> uploaded Riddell http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4979
<Riddell> marseillai: advocated http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4979
<marseillai> thanks a lot Riddell ! :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you test build?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> cool
* Hobbsee ack's
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you upload, if you've already got it downloaded then?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it needs another advocate
<Hobbsee> Riddell: see [21:53]  * Hobbsee ack's
<Hobbsee> well, that's the intention to ack.  actually logging into REVU is taking longer.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done
<Riddell> ok, uploading
<Hobbsee> great
* Hobbsee archives
<Riddell> marseillai: it's up
* apachelogger detects adovcate mood and throws http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4769 through the channel since it's already far too long in revu ^^
<Riddell> marseillai: now you just have to hold your breath and wait for it to be approved for source NEW then again for binary NEW
<marseillai> Riddell: i've nothing more to do? just wait ?
<Riddell> marseillai: and watch it to see if it has compiled successfully, then test it again once its in the archive
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> where can i see those things ?
* Hobbsee waits for apachelogger to come back
<Riddell> marseillai: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<package>
<marseillai> oki
<Riddell> marseillai: it should appear in new queue here soon https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<marseillai> thanks
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: s/feisty/gutsy/ and it looks fine
* Hobbsee hastn test built, though
* apachelogger just hopes it still builds ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: advocated.  1 other issue, but I'm happy to remove that myself
<Riddell> should I upload?
<apachelogger> just uploaded gutsy changelog
<apachelogger> Riddell: but yeah, go ahead :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what was the other issue?
<apachelogger> W: kopete-desklist source: source-contains-CVS-dir admin/CVS
<Hobbsee> ah right.  i got that, bug was going to ignore it
<Riddell> best to poke upstream about that sort of thing
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please archive
* Riddell out
<apachelogger> bah, I got way too many packages in revu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will do.
<apachelogger> totally lost organisation :|
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yeah...it's shocking
<Hobbsee> archived
<apachelogger> thx
* marseillai is a little bit proud! :) his two first package are in queue! :D
* apachelogger is wondering whether Hobbsee is still in advocate mood ;-)
<apachelogger> marseillai: arrr, congrats :)
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: depends.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: only a point if there are 2 kde motu's around
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: what were you wanting?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: just search the revu mainpage for 'sitter' ;-)
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i see
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: for filelight, why dont you ask Maintainer: James Troup <james@nocrew.org> about NMU'ing the debian one, and syncing it?
<Hobbsee> and merging any changes into debian?
<apachelogger> NMU?
<Hobbsee> non-maintainer upload
<apachelogger> aye
* apachelogger adds to todo
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: he's elmo on irc, one of the canonical sysadmins, iirc.
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: to get you right: upload the package to debian, sync it with ubuntu, and then merge any changes - right?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: well, depends what the ubuntu changes are
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: if they're suitable to debian, push them to debian when you do the NMU.  then sync the debian package to ubuntu
<apachelogger> well, I suppose they are suitable
<apachelogger> new upstream release, new standards, package split into filelight and -i18n, mainpage added and rules file is now using cdbs
<Hobbsee> see what elmo says about it.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: no point in keeping the split, if it's needless
<apachelogger> well, upstream made the split
<Hobbsee> sorry, the split between ubuntu and debian
<apachelogger> ah, yeah
<nixternal> mornin'!
<apachelogger> ahoy nixternal
<nixternal> hiya apachelogger
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee will be on a plane in <48 hours...
<nixternal> I will be sleepin' then ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> so will i, most likely :P
* meduxa is away: Away at the moment
<marseillai> question : manslide need imagemagick 6.3.2.9 wich is not yet in debian or ubuntu! currently some person seems to take care of it in debian http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=420672 what should i do? wait for a merge ? upload my package to revu?
<ubotu> Debian bug 420672 in imagemagick "imagemagick: Patch for NMU of 7:6.3.3.9.dfsg1-0.1" [Normal,Open] 
<Hobbsee> !away | meduxa
<ubotu> meduxa: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<apachelogger> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/docs/kubuntu/7.10/
<nixternal> now, will Dell sell Kubuntu on a laptop? as soon as they do, I buy a Dell (Dude, you'are getting a Dell)
<giangy> hi nixternal =)
<nixternal> hiya giangy
<Riddell> nixternal: docs already?  what's new in them?
<Riddell> nixternal: where did you hear about that?
<nixternal> Riddell: all over the intertubes :)
<nixternal> Riddell: nothing new in the docs except for the "Under the hood" changes with the Kernel, release # and name
<Hobbsee> Riddell: havent you heard about the censoring today?
<nixternal> just the doc primer for 7.10
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> when a package doesn't get listed in adept install when filtering for KDE, is it a package or an adept issue?
<Riddell> apachelogger: debtags
<apachelogger> thx
<giangy> Riddell, nixternal: is kubuntu.org website available via SVN?
<nixternal> bzr
<nixternal> but you have to have a credit card filled with money first
<giangy> gh
<Riddell> giangy: https://code.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/
<giangy> ok, thanks
<Riddell> nixternal: I get a lot of "E: kubuntu-docs: doc-base-file-references-missing-file kubuntu-systemdocs:25 \
<Riddell> from that package
<Riddell> any ideas what causes that?
<nixternal> I am wondering if that is due to Gutsy not being complete
<nixternal> it built fine here
<nixternal> the only thing I get is this:
<nixternal> file:///usr/share/xml/docbook/schema/dtd/4.3/docbookx.dtd:161: warning: failed to load external entity
<nixternal> the package that built here works
<nixternal> Riddell: let me tweak this package and fix a couple of things and we will try it again later
<marseillai> a question : does this apps ca be include in kubuntu : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=51831 or there is a legacy problem ?
<nixternal> it is in Kubuntu (feisty)
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<nixternal> !info pdfedit
<ubotu> Package pdfedit does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nixternal> orly
<marseillai> pouarf nixternal .... :) sorry to disturb
<marseillai> :)
<nixternal> heh
<marseillai> ahhhhhh
<marseillai> so no packages ?
<nixternal> no it is there, I just installed it
<marseillai> apt-get tells me it isn't
<marseillai> may be an external repo you have ?
<nixternal> are you on Feisty?
<marseillai> yes
<nixternal> no, I just have ubuntu repos
<nixternal> raphink packaged it
<marseillai> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=pdfedit&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<nixternal> don't look there
<larsivi> it's not here under that name
<jdong> apt-file search on feisty returns no pdfedit
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> hahaha
<marseillai> idem
<marseillai> nothing in adept
<nixternal> it was in my apt cache that's why
<marseillai> nixternal: so it is allready packages or i can do it ?
<nixternal> apt-cache show pdfedit still shows it
<nixternal> there is a package somewhere I guess
<mhb> nope
<mhb> you're the only one who seems to have it
<marseillai> nixternal: i don't even find any sources package
<nixternal> that is odd
<nixternal> I think because I have built it in the past maybe
<larsivi> mhb: re theme-ing - after a KDE restart most things look very well, the remaining problems are "missing" override possibilities, especially default background for konqui in web mode
<mhb> larsivi: good to hear
<larsivi> also KOffice seems to be confused, and mess up what is colored how and not, and stores the theme bg color for the documents
<nixternal> looks like you can just request a sync with Debian unstable
<nixternal> It builds fine from Debian
<marseillai> nixternal: yes i've seen it
<marseillai> but i wonder if there is no legacy problems ....
<nixternal> I am building it right now to find out
<marseillai> me too
<marseillai> :)
<nixternal> looks like it builds fine and runs fine on feisty
<marseillai> nixternal: your pc is really faster than mine! :)
<marseillai> i'm still building
<nixternal> Celeron M 1.6
<nixternal> 1.5gb of ram
<marseillai> 512 Mo de ram ....
<marseillai> p4 2.4 GHz
<_StefanS_> what are you building ?
<nixternal> pdfedit
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> wonder how fast it does on a core2 duo
<nixternal> much faster
<nixternal> I just built it on an amd64 in half the time
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> yes you can really spot the differences when you compile stuff..
<_StefanS_> I was actually thinking about testing my ps3 to see how fast it can do ..
<_StefanS_> runs feisty ;)
<_StefanS_> are you guys having some errors reported while doing apt-get update on multiverse?
<nixternal> I just did an apt-get update, didn't see anything
<nixternal> let me try again
<_StefanS_> hmm
<_StefanS_> it complains that the file is not a gz
<nixternal> typical translation ignores
<_StefanS_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<_StefanS_> pretty odd
<stdin> just did an apt-get update, all normal
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
* nixternal goes to da campus!
<bddebian> aahhh
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main"
<DaSkreech> Riddell: is it stil edgy main ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: is what?
<DaSkreech> test KDE 4 "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main
<Riddell> oh, that can go
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Riddell> I added the merge part since that's the current focus
* Hobbsee wonders if MOM is back up yet
* Hobbsee notes she'll be in singapore in 48 or so hours - eek!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, although I did see something called DaD on the -motu list
<Riddell> ah, singaport, visit the garden if you have a chance
<Hobbsee> same here - havent looked into it
<Riddell> the humidity there is very sauna like, good for the pores
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm only in there for 4 hours.  depending on which garden, imay have seen it last time, though
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> rains predictively at the same time, each dya
<Riddell> the airport garden
<Hobbsee> er, make that 2 hours.  less than.
<Hobbsee> will try, though
<Hobbsee> to remember to look, that is
<jdong> Hobbsee: dpkg-deb: building package `kvpnc' in `../kvpnc_0.8.5.1-1~6.06prevu1_i386.deb'.
<jdong> Hobbsee: edgy->dapper works
<jdong> well it builds
<Hobbsee> jdong: nice
<jdong> I don't have any vpns to test in, so....
<Hobbsee> wonder if it works works
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tm_T> uuh uuh
<Tm_T> "In a joint statement released today, Dell Inc. and Canonical Ltd. announced that Dell will now offer laptops and desktop computers pre-installed with Ubuntu Linux 7.04."
<Riddell> hi vorian
<vorian> hey Riddell :)
<vorian> last time I came here nixternal made fun of me :(
<Hobbsee> vorian: there's fun in #ubuntu today
<Hobbsee> be on your guard.
<vorian> Hobbsee, I'm not an op in #ubuntu
<vorian> but i'll be on guard anyway :)
<Hobbsee> vorian: lucky
<vorian> =] 
<Hobbsee> vorian: you could probably be a temp one if you wanted
<Hobbsee> kick the spambots
<vorian> just holler if you need my help
<vorian> :)
<Hobbsee> uh...by then it's too late
<Hobbsee> pre-emptive striking is the key
<vorian> ah, yep
<sebas> My suspend is utterly broken. :/
<sebas> Freaking fglrx drivers.
<sebas> suspend to ram doesn't wake up (if it goes to sleep properly, like once in a while), suspend to disk doesn't even finish suspending.
<sebas> Without fglrx, it works.
<sebas> But that means no X or vesa, both of which suck donkey balls.
<mhb> sebas: can't whitelisting that module help?
<mhb> sebas: or blacklisting - I'm not familiar with all the possibilities
<sebas> Nope, it's really the driver that's broken, telling the system it's not doesn't make it better.
<mhb> so you've tried that?
<sebas> Yes. I've tried lots of things, among which different drivers, different kernels, different hacks to make it work -- all nogo.
<sebas> It's quite depressing.
<manchicken_> Weak, Canonical is only sending me 50 of the 125 Kubuntu CDs I requested.
<manchicken_> That kinda kills my plans.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: well, I get only 15
<manchicken_> Maybe I should go bitch in ubuntu-marketing.
<manchicken_> Tm_T: I'm next to the University of Illinois campus.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: our LoCo is crying for Ubuntu cd's
<manchicken_> Tm_T: I was going to put displays up all over campus.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: well, we intended to share discs to our parliament, in several expo during summer etc etc...
<manchicken_> Nice.
<Tm_T> yeah, but what to share if you don't get any
<Tm_T> any/enough
<manchicken_> I wonder how expensive they are.
<manchicken_> 1.50 EUR / CD
<Tm_T> yup
<manchicken_> I don't know EUR... how is that to USD?
<Tm_T> 1.3 or 1.4 USD
<Tm_T> so, ~2 USD
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: you should also be able to whine at uds for it
<Tm_T> err
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: Bet your ass I will.
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: :)
<Tm_T> manchicken_: whine for us too ;)
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: Good morning by the way
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: morning!
* Hobbsee should really be in bed
<manchicken_> I don't see how they intend to have a grass-roots marketing strategy without the distribution to match.
<Hobbsee> or did they not recognise you as a loco person?
<Hobbsee> seeing as people are known to sometimes be malicious with teh cds
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: It's possible that they didn't, since the ubuntu-loco is only first meeting on the 19th.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: our LoCo "leader" did fail as miserably to get cd's as I did
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: darn
<Tm_T> so dunno where's the problem
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: did you speak to jono about it?
<manchicken_> Hobbsee: I've got a box of LTS CDs that I can use, but it's only like a dozen.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I haven't yet, but will as soon as I have time for this more
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I think the other guy did sey something, not sure though
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Tm_T> *ghaahhh* I'm your father Luke! *ghhhh*
* Tm_T slaps Jannex 
<manchicken_> And I don't have 150EUR (assuming around USD$200) to blow on CDs either.
<Tm_T> manchicken_: yeah, neither do us =)
<Hobbsee> manchicken_: you *should* be able to get more - especially if you advise them that they're sponsoring you to UDS
<Hobbsee> but i dont work for canonical, so i dont know
<Hobbsee> the au team has been able to do pretyt well - but is very well known, too
<abattoir> can't these CDs be made at a cheaper price? or does this include logistics costs as well?
<Hobbsee> likely logistics
<marseillai_> rahhhhh OOo sucks! :(
<marseillai_> is there any package to test koffice2 ?
<jdong> imbrandon: ktorrent SRU today? ^_^
<imbrandon> jdong, yup i'll get to it hehe
<Riddell> marseillai_: no
<Riddell> marseillai_: they havn't made any source releases
<marseillai_> grrrrrrrrrr but it seems koffice2 is good now ...
* marseillai_ will continue to restart OOo every 15 minutes 
<Riddell> we can look at making one after the kde 4 alpha
<marseillai_> :)
* marseillai_ want to take a look at "big" package like kdenetwork or thing like that for future ... :)
<marseillai_> may be i could help here too :)
<marseillai_> Riddell: i've several idea of package to do on kde-apps but if you have small apps you want to be package i can take this sort of work to improve my packaging skills
<Riddell> marseillai_: package the whole of kde 4 if you want :) alpha is out on thursday and I'm away to spain on friday
* marseillai_ remmber well. i've said little apps Riddell ! :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Who do I talk to to actually get large orders of CDs to put up?
<Riddell> manchicken: order on shipit's special request page
<manchicken> I did.
<manchicken> They only approved 50 of the 125 I ordered.
<manchicken> And I was being conservative with my 125 order.
<fdoving> stop whining, burn them yourself :)
<manchicken> fdoving: You try getting the library to let you put burned CDs on their community displays.
<Riddell> manchicken: it's a common issue, they're not giving out lots of CDs any more
<manchicken> Riddell: If they were a more reasonable price I'd just buy them, but I don't have 1.50EUR per disc for 100 discs.
<manchicken> Is there any way that I could buy them at cost do you think?
<manchicken> BTW, I'm talking with linuxant right now to get the suspend and resume issues with linuxant driverloader sorted out.
<Riddell> I don't know of any other way to get them
<Riddell> I have plenty of dapper CDs still
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> Are they handing out Dapper CDs still?
<Riddell> nope
<manchicken> Hmm...
<manchicken> I only have like 12 of those left.
<manchicken> Hmm... liquidweather superkaramba plugin is sitting on sem_wait() forever....
<manchicken> PyThread_acquire_lock
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd like to create a metapackage 'kde-build-essential' to install the regular stuff needed for kde compile processes... shall I create a seperated kde-meta or include it into kubuntu-meta?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's wrong with apt-get build-dep kdebase?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> didn't think about that :)
<DaSkreech> not adeptable? :)
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, not adeptable, no unsermake
* apachelogger is wonderin whether it would install automake
<Riddell> unsermake is dead
<apachelogger> well, anyway
<apachelogger> which user does know about that?
<Riddell> about which?
<apachelogger> I didn't even think of that possability in first place
<apachelogger> Riddell: apt-get build-dep kdebase
<apachelogger> a package just seems more handy to me
<Riddell> that's the ideal, if people want all the packages needed to build kde's base, voila
<Riddell> a package needs to be kept in sync
<apachelogger> hm
* apachelogger still doesn't get where kdebase's deps depend on automake
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: gotta talk to kubuntu-de.org whether we can put into the repo there, and see how it goes ^^
<DaSkreech> would kde4base install cmake ?
<apachelogger> usability is not just for users ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> DaSkreech: apt-get build-dep kde4base would
<DaSkreech> could that be an option on adept?
<DaSkreech> Install. Install Code dependices
<DaSkreech> It could be hidden by default
<DaSkreech> to not confuse mortals
<Riddell> seems like a good idea if there's a way to do it without cluttering the user interface
<apachelogger> Riddell: sounds good
<_Sime> ok, I think I just reproduced that annoying crash in displayconfig-restore.py.
<Riddell> _Sime: ooh?
<_Sime> using the xrandr extension when it is disabled, crashes xorg. In earlier versions of xorg that was not the case.
<mhb> now that I see you two here: Do you have any idea why a Python/KDE3 app emits SIGSEGV when self.exec_loop() is called?
<mhb> mountconfig does that, bug 87829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87829 in kde-guidance "Feisty: kde-systemsettings, disk & filesystems, crashes when adding smb-share" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87829
<_Sime> I've got an idea.
<mhb> or do you have hints on how to find the cause of such bug?
<_Sime> I think it might be a really ugly bug related to opening dialogs that have a parent window specified.
<_Sime> see if creating the dialog with a None parent window parameter fixes the problem.
<Riddell> _Sime discovers apport :)
<mhb> _Sime: sadly it wasn't the case
<mhb> _Sime: SMBShareSelectDialog already did set the parent as None
<_Sime> mhb: mmmm
<_Sime> mhb: I'll have a closer look at it if you like.
* meduxa is back.
<meduxa> sorry
<pdallago> I have a couple gripes with my new feisty installation and I'm not sure where can I voice them
<pdallago> basically, guidance destroyed my xorg.conf and I had to restore it manually
<_Sime> what do you mean by destroyed?
<pdallago> ruined it, X was working fine after the installation and I just tried to change my default resolution
<pdallago> after I restarted X, it couldn't display at more than 640x480 and I had lost all my driver settings
<_Sime> do you have a copy of the bad xorg.conf file?
<pdallago> I already rm'd it, but I can guess I can retrace all my steps
<pdallago> that's funny, now I cannot even get to administator mode
<pdallago> _Sime: http://rafb.net/p/F2n3HS54.html
<pdallago> I must say, I'm quite dissappointed with guidance and adept...
<_Sime> pdallago: selecting a monitor is the Display & Screen app, probably would have fixed your problem in this case.
<mhb> pdallago: if you submit the bugs that affect you, we can solve them
<pdallago> mhb: I would be more inclined to do that if there were only a few, but upon a fresh installation I'm finding issue after issue
<toma> Riddell: kdebase 4.0 will depend on soprano which required librdf0-dev which requires libdb4.3-dev, which conflicts with libdb4.4-dev, and so breaks down my installation. Any quick solution for this?
<pdallago> mhb: I still may do it since my intentions when installing this were to help the KDE development effort, but I'm realising that maybe kubuntu is not the right distro, since it seems to have more than a few custom tools
<Riddell> toma: in feisty?
<toma> yep
<pdallago> _Sime: you're right, selecting a monitor seems to help
<pdallago> _Sime: I think it is still broken though
<mhb> pdallago: well, Kubuntu has many KDE tools - the only custom ones are system-related
<Riddell> toma: I don't have a problem installing libdb4.3-dev
<mhb> pdallago: and both Guidance and Adept are developed on KDE's SVN
<Riddell> toma: what is soprano?
<toma> Riddell: it breaks libsvn via libarputil
<toma> Riddell: isnt soprano the language detection thingie?
<Riddell> so it is
<Riddell> toma: easiest thing might be to recompile librdf on libdb4.4
<toma> Riddell: hmm, yes. Let me try that.
* toma removes dust of his pbuilder skills
<_Sime> maybe Kubuntu does have a few bugs left. I asked amarok for the cover of an electronic industrial style albumn, and I got the cover of the "Sound of Music".
<_Sime> the 1965 film soundtrack.
<sebas> amarok's cover thingie is pretty "fuzzy"
<ScottK> But that's just KDE being expansive, flexible, and broadening your horizons.  Feature, not a bug.
<sebas> Hehehe.
<_Sime> bizzaro.
<_Sime> it is like some unseem force with some bizare and sick sense of humour (god? "life"? karma?)  just told me to go f*** myself and my taste in music.
<sebas> Maybe your taste in music is not compatible with amazon?
<_Sime> tja, next it will be sending me country music...
<DaSkreech> Apport is really annoying
* sebas deletes everything with apport in the subject.
<sebas> And it's still annoying.
<sebas> I've yet to see my first useful apport bugreport.
<sebas> Can I switch that off somehow?
<_Sime> yeah, it is like a bug reporting tool and nagging mother all rolled into one.
<_Sime> sebas: yeah, you fix the bugs. ;-)
<sebas> It's mostly crap I  don't understand.
* ScottK likes apport reports on Python programs when they have the traceback.  I can usually figure it from that.
<sebas> The whole point of apport seems to be emailing useless stacktraces from packages without debugging symbols.
<sebas> Yes, but that's the case in 1% of the reports (not counting dupes).
<sebas> So overall, it's totally useless for me and only makes finding the actual stuff far harder.
<_Sime> it adds symbols a lot of the time.
<ScottK> Yes, but since I only know Python....
<sebas> The problem is that I get a lot of those apport emails, resulting in "I don't care about launchpad email anymore"
<sebas> Finding the stuff I need in there is too much work.
<ScottK> I can certainly see that being a problem.
<toma> Riddell: ok, that looks like a workable solution
<toma> Riddell: fwiw, its on archive.omat.nl in case anyone else wants it.
<allee> toma: how painless/full is it to keep a KDE4 svn build running currently?
<toma> allee: usually it's ok, but after a monday it's always a bit rough
<toma> but thats largly over from now on
<_Sime> is it just me or does amarok like to crash.
<toma> we now have entered a freeze for kdelibs
<toma> allee: it usually keeps me busy for 1/2 an evening a week
<toma> bit more when i need kdebase
<allee> toma: kdebase will be restructed now afair
<toma> allee: yes, but I don't need much of it, so that's ok
<allee> toma: mhmm. ok, thx
<allee> grmbl, konversation in feisty does not like oftc :( operation is not supported. Trying to reconnect
<ScottK-laptop> allee: No troubles with oftc here.
<ScottK-laptop> This is on Feisty
<allee> ScottK-laptop: I get the impression feisty hates me.  Quite some regressions :(
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.  Well I don't think you can blame Feist for oftc.
<ScottK-laptop> Feist/Fesity
<ScottK-laptop> argh.  nevermind.  can't type today.
<er4z0r> hi
<er4z0r> question: why does basket, as a simple note-taking application depend on kontact? It integrates nicely, ok. But what if I do only want to use basket and not kmail, kaddressbook, etc.? (no heresy intended) ;)
<er4z0r> wouldn't a reccomends be sufficient here?
<DaSkreech> It's depends now?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ping
<er4z0r> DaSkreech: it is
<DaSkreech> I see :)
<er4z0r> DaSkreech: quite heavy dependencies for a note-taking tool
<DaSkreech> er4z0r: Yup. Mail the developer
<Riddell> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> What does the dell announcement mean for Kubuntu?
<ScottK> er4z0r: Don't mail the upstream developer, find the person who packaged it for Kubuntu.
<ScottK> er4z0r: Although it looks like we use the straight Debian package.
<lucas_> congrats for feisty everybody, and for the partnership with dell........
<Riddell> DaSkreech: a few people will install kubuntu-desktop I guess
<er4z0r> ScottK: never intended to mail the upstream dev
<ScottK> er4z0r: Just checking.
<er4z0r> ScottK: great. Is there a way I could do this myself next time?
<ScottK> Do what?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: so there are no options to provide kubuntu to dell?
<er4z0r> ScottK: who did the packaging
<DaSkreech> on the other hand we don't have to support mass market
<er4z0r> ScottK: so we can skip a few steps and I can address the right people about the right things
<ScottK> Ah.
* er4z0r started asking at ubuntu-motu
<ScottK> For most Universe packages that was exactly the right place.
<er4z0r> execept the kubuntu ones ;)
<ScottK> For how different packages relate within KDE in Kubuntu, I would come here.
<er4z0r> ok
<ScottK> For example, if you'd had a problem with a bug IN basket or it's packaging, MOTU would've been good.
<er4z0r> ScottK: so what will happen next?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Should we be interested in being mentioned on the Dell site?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<jdong> do KDE things build today? :D
<jdong> too soon for a give-back on ktorrent?
<er4z0r> ScottK: did you find out who packaged it?
<ScottK> er4z0r: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basket will tell you.
<er4z0r> ScottK: ah thats the information i needed ;)
<ScottK> Working day is done.  See you all later.
<Riddell> jdong: what's the error?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I'd think it unlikely that'll bother
<jdong> Riddell: one of the kdelibs packages was uninstallable
<jdong> or kdebase
<Riddell> jdong: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.6-4ubuntu2 successfully build, so yes should work if given back now
<DaSkreech> okie
<jdong> Riddell: okie
<manchicken> Is there a 2.6.21 kernel in the repos?
<manchicken> linuxant is telling me to upgrade...
<Riddell> no, only .22
<Riddell> we're ahead of linus :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> linuxant wants me to try upgrading to 2.6.21 to apply this patch and see if it'll fix the suspend/resume issue.
<lontra> how does ubuntu/kubuntu handle special fn keys and brightness settings?  i am running debian and i'd like to set it up so that it works on my lappy here too ... thanks
<manchicken> lontra: Pretty well.  I use kubuntu on my machine and it handles all of the buttons that I use.
<lontra> manchicken: i mean what packages does it use?  i'd still like to use debian :)
<lontra> i know that ubuntu works better in this regard ... but why?
<manchicken> hotkey-setup I think.
<jdong> manchicken: haha, pretty well :D
<manchicken> Maybe kmilo
<manchicken> lontra: I think a lot of it is just fancy stuff with xmodmap.
<lontra> i have hotkey-setup and kmilo here
<manchicken> But I'm not sure.
<lontra> what about brightness?
<manchicken> Brightness for my laptop is a firmware thing.
<manchicken> It's not something ubuntu does on my machine.
<manchicken> the brightness function keys on my laptop even work while viewing the BIOS.
<manchicken> (it's very convenient to have that.)
<lontra> hmm ... well my brightness keys work in kubuntu but not debian
<manchicken> Curious.
<manchicken> laptop-detect?
<manchicken> laptop-mode-tools?
<manchicken> Those two and the two i've already mentioned are the only ones that show up with dpkg -l | grep laptop
<manchicken> Maybe xkb-data
<lontra> manchicken: thanks for the help!  i'll brb ...
<jdong> imbrandon: ktorrent SRU? :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-02
<xerosis> has anyone noticed the bug in kopete where received files stop at 100%?
<xerosis> i'm off to bed but the question is the one i've asked in the last comment on bug 79468
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79468 in kdenetwork "Kopete file transfers from libgaim clients stop at 100%" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79468
<lontra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Grape_Juice> Works like a charm for me. :)
<Grape_Juice> "ndiswrapper -l"  "driver present; hardware present"  Me= *does happy dance*
* Sleepy_Coder goes afk
<yuriy> http://vorian.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/stack2.png <- methinks kubuntu needs a new cover
<Jucato> we're the only one that don't have people in the cover... since.. hm... Dapper
* Sleepy_Coder stabs ubotu
<Sleepy_Coder> NEVER DESERT ME AGAIN
<TrogdorVorian> jdong, jdongbotu was much nicer
<jdong> That's what she said!
<TrogdorVorian> :)
* n8k99 screams at various nonexistent enemies
<jdong> HEX NUMBER FTW!!!!
<jdong> lol
<n8k99> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<Vorian> ah!
<Vorian> we are all going to die!
<jdong> lol
<n8k99> not until we have paid taxes
<jdong> but this channel's logs are in the public domain
<Sleepy_Coder> COPYRIGHT INFRINGER!!!
<Sleepy_Coder> Do it again. :p
<jdong> license conflict!!!!
<jdong> F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<Sleepy_Coder> AGAIN! :D
* jdong has alias /aacs
<Sleepy_Coder> ahaha
* Sleepy_Coder sets alias also
<Sleepy_Coder> Wait, you're missing the 09...
<jdong> crap
<Sleepy_Coder> lol
<Sleepy_Coder> YOU"VE BEEN GIVING PEOPLE THE WRONG MATERIAL TO START A LAWSUIT OVER!
<jdong> aacs
<Sleepy_Coder> I HATE YOU
<jdong> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<n8k99> oh nine oh nine, where did you go?
<Sleepy_Coder> lol
<jdong> In Soviet Russia, wrong material give YOU
<jdong> yes I have that aliased too
<jdong> :PO
<Sleepy_Coder> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<Sleepy_Coder> Whoo!
<Sleepy_Coder> I made an /aacs also. :)
<n8k99> now we can have some lawsuits!
<jdong> lol
<Sleepy_Coder>  /alias aacs say 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<jdong> we're awful
<Sleepy_Coder> It feels so right. :p
<n8k99> i'd like mine to be three pieced at least-
<jdong> digg's front page is totally poluted
<Sleepy_Coder> ahaha
<jdong> even after they reset all the diggs
<n8k99> unless it's one of those snazzy three button jackets
<n8k99> wow! digg is nothing but hex!
<Sleepy_Coder> Wonder how many lawsuits they'll send out. :)
<n8k99> no telling
<Sleepy_Coder> Might go bankrupt with all the lawyers. :p
<n8k99> pleaseDeity();
<jdong> http://web.mit.edu/jdong/www/misc/whatdoesthisdo.jpg
<jdong> :)
<jdong> muahaha
<jdong> complete with barcode
<Sleepy_Coder> lol, that looks awesome. :D
<jdong> :)
<jdong> I can't take credit
<Tm_T> hsystem-x: welcome
<jdong> I took two other people's works and fused them together
<jdong> but it's all in the spirit of free distribution right?
<jdong> :)
<Sleepy_Coder> Dang jdong!  Looks nice!
<n8k99> purdy!
<Sleepy_Coder> Where did you get the background?  And how did you do the shadow mirror of the text? :D
<jdong> Sleepy_Coder: ask http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/54442119/
<Tm_T> hsystem-x: so what was you were needing?
<hsystem-x> nothing, until now.
<hsystem-x> thx
<Sleepy_Coder> *sets as desktop background*
<jdong> lol
<n8k99> i've been using hex09f911029d74e35bd84156c5635688c0 as a deli.icio.us tag
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: good evening
* n8k99 ruberstamps 09f911029d74e35bd84156c5635688c0 on Hobbsee
<jdong> hi Hobbsee :)
<jdong> the internet's a fun place today :D
<Tm_T> it's not
<jdong> haha
<ajmitch> s/fun/mindlessly stupid/
<Tm_T> s/the internet's/jdong is/
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T, jdong, n8k99
<jdong> :)
<Tm_T> ;-)
* jdong wonders if we can have !aacs
<n8k99> ^_^
<jdong> lol
<n8k99> hehe
<hsystem-x> whis is the link to the kernel headers.
<hsystem-x> what*
<hsystem-x> sorry ...
<Hobbsee> yay, forum crack
* Hobbsee beats jdong wiht the crack pipe
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I'm surprised 09f9 hasn't crapped all over the forums yet
<n8k99> lol
<Hobbsee> jdong: woot!  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2576607&postcount=18
<jdong> :)
* Hobbsee contemplates responding to post 17, about reading psot 14.
<Tm_T> sorry pals, but I don't get it
<n8k99> just for clarity, who is management?
<jdong> management
<jdong> ?
<Hobbsee> n8k99: it doesnt exist
<Jucato> management = long pointy stick of doom
<n8k99> right- just checking
<Hobbsee> n8k99: well, it's canonical, for the developers paid by canonical
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: yes it does, for the distro team who do the bulk of ubuntu-specific development
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i was getting to that
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I see you replied to the release quality thread as well
<Hobbsee> n8k99: there's no "management" over the entire ubuntu developers"
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yeah.  with some sarcastic response, iirc
<n8k99> so Jucato was right
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: what a surprise
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> oooh nooo we don't have a heaad!!!
* Tm_T hides
* ajmitch mostly avoids posting
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: cant see anything else of use to say...
* Hobbsee too
* Jucato doesn't have a head?!?!
* ScottK wants a pay raise if I'm going to be managed.
* Jucato goes to the mirror and checks
<jdong> Tm_T: you can't come out ahead if you don't have a head.
<jdong> ha that was awful too
<Hobbsee> i'm starting to put forward the line to the ambassadors - is it really worth your time and effort in getting these people into the real world, when they're perfectly happy in their forum world, which doesnt correspond to realit?
<Tm_T> jdong <3
<Hobbsee> *reality
<Hobbsee> ScottK: haha
<Hobbsee> ScottK: me too.  especially if i'm somehow the manager :P
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it provides entertainment for you
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: how about being my manager, PAY ME!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: dream on
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: only in small doses
<Tm_T> or was it, MAKE ME PAY!
* Tm_T hides
<jdong> Hobbsee: so you complain about the forum reality and the effort to correct it simultaneously?
<Jucato> I think one of the biggest misconceptions about FOSS projects is that people are assigned by some hypothetical leader/management on what to work on. It just reflects a common ignorance. I'm sure no malice is intended
* ScottK gets along with managers just fine once they realize I'm unmanageable.
<Hobbsee> jdong: well, no, not really.  having seen the lack of change so far, i'm not sure if it's worht it
<Hobbsee> jdong: i'm hoping hte effort works
<ScottK> Good night all.  It's quite late here and I need to get to bed.
<n8k99> Jucato: i hd that GCE when i came over
<Hobbsee> night ScottK
<jdong> Hobbsee: as do I....
<ajmitch> there's a long way to go to educate people there
<jdong> but it is a big job to undertake
<n8k99> its only begun to dawn on me as i get more invovled
<Hobbsee> Jucato: infinite developers, under a global rule.  yep
<n8k99> how it _really works_
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it also kinda reflects how information about these things are sort of one sided... I mean you'd absolutely have to be on IRC to actually find out the reality...
* ajmitch wonders why devscripts has that conflict on kdesdk-scripts
<Jucato> or rather, how separate "worlds" don't really sync...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true.  or mailing lists.  but  mostly irc
<Jucato> (forums, IRC, mailing lists, even wiki)
<ajmitch> ah, licensecheck
<Hobbsee> actually, even the bugtracker would do a fair bit
* Jucato contemplates unsubscribing from kde-artists and subscribing to ubuntu-devel/-discussion... 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: subscribe to all 3
<Hobbsee> actually, maybe not -discuss
* Hobbsee sees varying amounts of S/N on it
<Jucato> I have kubuntu-devel...  :)
<Jucato> S/N?
<crimsun> signal to noise.
<Jucato> oh...
<crimsun> the more hobbsees, the less noise.
<Hobbsee> haha
<ajmitch> the more hobbsees, the more pain
<Hobbsee> there can only be one hobbsee!
<n8k99> not if theyall show up with pointy sticks!
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.  stevenk's already told me to poke you at uds.
<Jucato> lol
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: fix kdesdk kthxbye
<Jucato> let's not clone Hobbsee please? :D
* Hobbsee now has some euro, though
* Hobbsee wants to clone persia
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: why would stevenk want you to poke me?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: because i'll be there, and he wont
<ajmitch> so?
<Hobbsee> and it's about time you got payback from teh two of you poking me.
<ajmitch> I never did
<Hobbsee> sure sure
<ajmitch> you sound doubtful
* ajmitch wonders how elkbuntu will survive the week
<ajmitch> when are you flying there?
<Hobbsee> tomorrow
* Hobbsee recalls both of you sitting there, making me do a merge, and poking me until i did :P
<ajmitch> you must be imagining things
* Hobbsee doesnt think so...
<Hobbsee> wow, so many specs..
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hm?
<nixternal> ajmitch: I need to convert a c++ string to uppercase, and toupper is a no-no, HELP! you to Hobbsee, you know this stuff too
<ajmitch> who not toupper?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: for ubuntu
<nixternal> StockEval.cpp:93: error: cannot convert std::string to int for argument 1 to int toupper(int)
<nixternal> string keyValue
<jdong> nixternal: iterate over the string....
<nixternal> that is my search string
<jdong> toupper apparently only handles single characters....
<nixternal> keyValue = std::toupper(keyValue);
<Hobbsee> nixternal: use the ascii codes, add the correct number to each character of the string
<Hobbsee> that's what i'd try
<Hobbsee> no idea if it's the quickest - i only did first year c++
<nixternal> jdong: iterate'in love ey
<jdong> Hobbsee: pfft that's what toupper does
<Hobbsee> ahh
<jdong> :)
<nixternal> ya
<jdong> just more abstracted
<jdong> you can add 'A'-'a'
<jdong> :)
<jdong> i mean subtract
<jdong> but it's unnecessarily complex :D
<jdong> nixternal: looks like you need a for loop over your string, do toupper on each term
<jdong> nixternal: more hints: http://www.cprogramming.com/faq/cgi-bin/smartfaq.cgi?id=1043284392&answer=1046053421
<jdong> they kind of answer your question, so treat it as a spoiler? :)
<nixternal> jdong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18760/ that is the code in question
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: there aren't that many sane & useful specs
<jdong> yeah, you need another for loop...
<jdong> that iterates over strlen(keyValue)
<jdong> and replaces keyValue[i] =std::touppper(keyValue[i] );
<nixternal> copy
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ture that.  when can people start closing the useless ones - or duplicates?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: if only it were that simple
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> no need to iterate
<nixternal> simple for...loop fixed it
<jdong> nixternal: for loop was what I meant by iterating :)
* _marseillais has just decover the unmount progress bar in kubuntu! it's pretty cool! :)
<alleeGutsy> Riddell: since today kdebase update I see the kde standard blue background for a short time before kde login and when user login starts.  The changed config http://paste.debian.net/26996
<alleeGutsy> ... of latest kdebase
<Riddell> alleeGutsy: maybe I forgot the postinst script
<Riddell> no, the postinst script is part of kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> it should be a conffile and ask you if you want to overwrite it
<allee> Riddell: yes it did, that how I c&p the diff.  But for new installations it will not ask.
<Riddell> allee: no it won't, but once you install k-d-s then the postinst will convert for you
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> BAH
* Tm_T is frustrated
<Riddell> what's up?
<Hobbsee> the sky
<Hobbsee> or the ground, if you're upside down
<Tm_T> ok, one great news, I might get apartment <3
<Tm_T> a HOME!
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Hobbsee> so the cardboard box will no longer be needed?
<Tm_T> but my frustration is: how I define myself in "Ubuntu world"
<Tm_T> I'm user? developer?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmmm.  what do you think?
<Tm_T> I just don't know
<Tm_T> I still don't know what word "friend" actually means
<Tm_T> so, defining myself is not any easier
<Hobbsee> friend?
<Tm_T> yes, that was example of my difficultiesd
<Tm_T> -d
<Hobbsee> the answer is you're probably both
<Hobbsee> ;P
<Tm_T> hmm, propably
<Tm_T> b
<Tm_T> whatever =)
<lucas_> Hi, I would like to report a prblem for the open office packages in feisty... the missing of openoffice base crashes other openoffice apps even if kexi is installed, installing openoffice base resolves this
<lucas_> But when it crashes, I have no feedback form apport so I don't know where to post the bug report
<Hobbsee> Riddell: troll on multiple channels.  no staffers, again.
* Jucato wonders if it is the anti-christel/freenode troll...
<Riddell> oh joy.  yes it is
<Hobbsee> Jucato: probably.  been klined repeatedly
<Tm_T> why I'm missing all fun?
<Jucato> oh...
<Tm_T> aaah that one!
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: see #ubuntu, #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-offtopic, #slug, and #kde-devel
<n8k99> are we supposed to s/fun/mindless again?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: from those, I'm only in #kde-devel
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: and bye bye :)
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> good afternoon
<ScottK-laptop> good morning.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which troll?
<toma> ola
* Jucato waves at toma and remember the recent behindkde interview :)
<toma> was it ok?
<Jucato> yep :)
<DaSkreech> !info cycle
<ubotu> cycle: calendar program for women. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-6 (feisty), package size 51 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: thanks, that's exactly what I needs
<Tm_T> -s
<DaSkreech> Apparently it doesn't prevent AIDS
<Tm_T> don't worry, already had it
<Tm_T> err, I mean, awww
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> look, flying cow! o/
* DaSkreech likes that past tense context
<DaSkreech> !info mancal
<ubotu> Package mancal does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Jucato> no, there's nothing invented yet that will calculate/calendar your "periods", DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Yes there is
<DaSkreech> !info kmoon
<ubotu> kmoon: moon phase indicator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 175 kB, installed size 448 kB
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> heh
<DaSkreech> !info mencal
<ubotu> mencal: A menstruation calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-7 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 96 kB
<jdong> WTF?
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I'm sure that's a very handy applet to put on a panel....
<DaSkreech> kalendars are kool :-)
<DaSkreech> I wonder if a calendar can be considered NSFW
<DaSkreech> Other than the Ubuntu-calendar :)
<DaSkreech> Which was kinda it's point
* Tm_T just did set his wallpaper to ubuntu-calendar-october
<Tm_T> I hope we will see full set at some point
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> pretty much stoped it
<DaSkreech>  I was talking with kwwii about having a community calendar of Kubuntu
* DaSkreech sighs as feisty bugs the hell out again
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/ | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> are they going to do the talks and everything like they did at Google?
<nixternal> where everyone can get involved via SIP
<Riddell> hope so
<mhb> me too
<nixternal> haven't heard anything about it, nor seen anything on the wiki
<allee> Riddell: will there be a short UDS kubuntu irc meeting for the first time participants?  Like:   Make sure to have xzy ready on your laptop.  Howto add yourself to a forum/workshop.  What's a forum/workshop ;) ? ...
<DaSkreech> yup
<DaSkreech>  can't boot without kdeinit crashing
<nixternal> that is supposed to happen
<fdoving> tried a clean/new user?
<DaSkreech> Works fine with a new user
<fdoving> then it's something in your config somewhere.
<imbrandon> drive by spamming .oO( http://www.imbrandon.com/index.php/2007/05/02/sudo-apt-get-install-hd-dvd_playback/ )
<imbrandon> shhhh
<DaSkreech> EH?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: When did you come back to life?
<imbrandon> i never died [..] 
<DaSkreech> Okie :)
<Tm_T> imbrandon: err, does your friend use festival?
<imbrandon> not sure what he used to make it
<Tm_T> mind to ask? because atleast some of those are far better quality that I manage to get
<Tm_T> s/that/than what/
<imbrandon> (01:40:03 PM) Adam Ward: http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php
<imbrandon> :)
<Tm_T> hmm, tts!
<Tm_T> I have seen that before :)
<jdong> imbrandon: so yet another violated patent :)
<jdong> yay!
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> jdong: only 6 diggs , help me with your super powers to get more diggs hehe
<jdong> lol, I wish there were digg superpowers
<nixternal> imbrandon: http://192.20.225.55/tts/speech/6959555b2ca9c3fa7d2cde4dd0da207e.wav
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> hahaha
<DaSkreech> .o0(No Russian? Chinese Even?)
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu still respects runlevels right?
<Riddell> allee: we did have an irc meeting some time ago, but the format is all new this time so I'm unclear on details like you asked
<Riddell> allee: I'd recommend having feisty on your laptop in a chroot at least
<allee> Riddell: s/feisty/gusty/  ?
<Riddell> if you're brave :)
<allee> Riddell: not really feisty on laptop, gutsy in virtualbox.
<DaSkreech> Someone wants to have the same kernel with two options in grub to run two differetn Xconfigs
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> when I try to mount a media from media:/ in konqueror I get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<bobesponja> is there something I need to chmod -s ?
<manchicken> I'm just gonna come out and say this... the Europeans have funny looking plugs.
<manchicken> There, I said it.  I feel better.
<Riddell> look much the same as Merkin plugs to me
<Riddell> bit rounder is all
<Riddell> british plugs still rule the world
<nixternal> manchicken: haha!
<nixternal> wireless electricity rules the world!
* stdin agrees with Riddell 
<manchicken> Too right.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Britons Vote! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/ | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<nixternal> I guess you would call that lightning :)
<nixternal> OK, so what is a nice small project for Gutsy that I can work on? I prefer C++/Qt, but I need to start learning Python a little better anyways
<manchicken> This agenda looks pretty good.
<manchicken> nixternal: Fix adept bugs ;)
<nixternal> no thanks, next project ;)
<manchicken> btw, jr, the meduxa kubuntu spec that is linked from that agenda is 404ingf
<Riddell> manchicken: don't they all?
<nixternal> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<nixternal> How did everyone get my ATM PIN, and why are they publishing it all over the internet?
<manchicken> nixternal: Nice.
<nixternal> hahahahaha, manchicken that is from j1mc's blog post today
<manchicken> nixternal: Yup.  that's the HD-DVD encryption key
<manchicken> Or so I've heard.
<nixternal> no really?
<nixternal> what is this HD-ABC
<nixternal> you know it is bad when my dad hops on the bandwagon. Anything that goes against Sony, my old man is all for it
<manchicken> wow, this UDS agenda looks pretty full.
<manchicken> I have a fear that my brain will be full by midday Monday.
<yuriy> the times are UTC?
<manchicken> Are the names there "assignments"?
<manchicken> Or are those things that I should prepare for? heh
<yuriy> oy guidance is on sunday
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-03
<manchicken> Riddell: So is there anything I need to prepare for next week?
<manchicken> Anybody gonna be arriving at San Pablo at 12:55 on the 5th?
<manchicken> Or around that time
* ajmitch won't be there until much later in the evening
<manchicken> Do airports cash travelers cheques?
<manchicken> And is Visa widely accepted in Spain?
<manchicken> gosh, I didn't even think about currency stuff.  I wonder if my bank would give me Euros.
<ScottK> manchicken: In my experience in Europe you'll be able to go to most any ATM and withdraw money (in Euros).  There will be money changing in the airport (although the rate isn't usually so hot).
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> Cool.
<manchicken> As long as there's an ATM in the airport.
<manchicken> Do you think the hotel will require me to put a credit card on file?
<ajmitch> they may do, I can't recall if that's the case if you're sponsored
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<ajmitch> hopefully visa is accepted in spain
<manchicken> I'm hoping that they won't require it.  I don't want to burn my cards since I'm paying them down to buy a system76 box.
<ajmitch> heh
* ScottK was last in Spain in 1992 and IIRC it was taken then.
* ajmitch has some cash anyway
<manchicken> I'm gonna get some foreign traveller cheques
<sebas> Visa is no problem, and just stating "I've no creditcard" should work as well.
<sebas> Visa and Mastercard are the most common cards I think, having some cash is advisable.
* sebas goes to sleep, being in Europe :=)
<manchicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntuEditorialPolicy <-- Very scary
<DaSkreech> Mark runs Canonical and wants to make certain that future deals are not jeopardized by accidental release of information by his employees. He wants to be able to remove his employees blogs without concerns of censorship
<DaSkreech> rANDOM NAME
<ajmitch> manchicken: why?
<ajmitch> DaSkreech: note that this was written by a community member, not someone at canonical
<DaSkreech> Still a random name :)
<manchicken> ajmitch: Censorship is only appropriate to protect consumers of media (e.g. rating systems, viewer discretion warnings, etc)... not to protect the providers of media.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: You consider a rating system censoerdhip ?
<manchicken> ajmitch: I don't like that they're censoring the planet.
<DaSkreech> censorship ?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Yup.  Let's parents know what's in there so that parents can have the final say.
<DaSkreech> That's Like taggin
<DaSkreech>  not really censorship. You don't affect the product in anyway
<ajmitch> manchicken: then choose a different name for it
<ajmitch> canonical are not obliged to provide a place for people to write about stuff
<manchicken> ajmitch: No, but if they are it's only fair for them to be... fair.
<ajmitch> sure
<ryanakca> Umm... is it normal that my .kde be 993.2MB a week after a fresh install?
<jdong> ryanakca: kmail, amarok podcasts, ktorrent... any of above?
<ryanakca> jdong: kmail... but... Amarok I have one. and that's LUGRadio.
<ryanakca> hmm..
<jdong> hmm
* ryanakca wonders if it's all the irc logs he's collected
<jdong> that doesn't sound like it'll fill that much
<jdong> IRC LOGS? :D
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> lol
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I don't think that's possible
<ryanakca> no?
<jdong> it may be half of my politically incorrect jokes or 1/4 of my that's what she said jokes...
<jdong> but not actual IRC logs :D
<ryanakca> well, 270MB icons. there goes a chunk of it.
<jdong> thumbnailer?
<ryanakca> And amarok takes up 106.5MB in podcasts.
<ryanakca> nuvoX, OS-K, KDE Crystal Diamond.
<ryanakca> hmm...
<manchicken> Anybody here know what the names on each of the UDS agenda items are?
<ryanakca> jdong: fixed. It was my spam bin... that and icons and IRC logs
<jdong> haha
<DaSkreech> OK here's what I don't get. Why do so many applications not work when I gui open them but do when I cli open them ?
<ScottK> Your intall is haunted?
<ScottK> Dunno, but I do wonder about it because you've certainly had more than your fair share of trouble.
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to wait till there is Kubuntu KDE4 cd before I go a full reinstall
<DaSkreech> and blow away this old config file
<ScottK> Did you try making a new user and see if the problems persist when logged in as the new user?
<nixternal> DaSkreech: have you tried the SUSE KDE4 Live CD?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech>  when did it ship?
<nixternal> not to shabby
<DaSkreech> What's the Highlights?
<nixternal> Binieri (spelling?) put it out a couple of weeks ago
<DaSkreech> I saw some blogs about it
* ScottK trembles in the corner at the mention of SUSE.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: only highlights I saw were that it works decent
* DaSkreech smacks ScottK
<nixternal> ScottK: you need to realize the SUSE puts more into KDE than a lot of distros
<nixternal> heck, they even put a ton into the kernel I read recently
<nixternal> second only to Red Hat I think
* ScottK ran opensuse 10.1.  It was pretty and shiny and wonderful, except for one thing...  They shipped a brand new updater that had never had been publically tested.
<ScottK> And then defended the decision.
<nixternal> heh, the fact they use RPMs is enough for me to not like it
<ScottK> To ship a new update technology without the old one as a backup even though it was released AFTER the last RC (IIRC).
<nixternal> I don't like what they do to their KDE setup ootb
<nixternal> I don't like KBFX or Kickoff
<nixternal> looks to much like XP
<nixternal> although their Konqueror start page is pretty slick
<ScottK> Bottom line is that if you run opensuse, you are viewed as a tester for SLES.
<ScottK> IMO
<ScottK> of course
* ScottK vowed never to run a distro that the group behind it didn't view as their actual product.
<nixternal> that isn't an opinion, isn't that a stated fact somewhere on the openSUSE wiki?
<nixternal> same with Fedora and Red Hat
<DaSkreech> Yeah Opretty much
<DaSkreech> Pretty much
<nixternal> heh
<ScottK> It's one thing to say this is a proving ground to for the REALLY stable distros.
<DaSkreech> but Fedora has a seperate organization
<DaSkreech>  OpenSuse is like a team
<nixternal> dude, my universities webserver is all of a sudden blocking Konqui
<nixternal> tomorrow there will be hell to pay, as I can't submit my projects unless I use FF, IE, or Safari
<ScottK> It's another thing to say we didn't even do public testing, but I don't understand why you are upset we delivered a totally broken system.
<nixternal> DaSkreech: actually I hung out with tom "Spot" Callaway not long ago, he is a Red Hat dev, and he actually said opposite, pretty much said Fedora is community run, but they are guided by Red Hat
<DaSkreech> Yeah they are
<nixternal> I will say, the Fedora GDM owns the Ubuntu one
<ScottK> opensuse would like to be community run.
<DaSkreech> The Community has a board ( I guess like Debian) but RedHat can over rule anything they do
<ScottK> It was clear with 10.1 that suits at Novell were calling the shots.
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Try a new user if you haven't.
<ScottK> I need to get to bed.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: OK
<DaSkreech> Lemme make one
<DaSkreech> I guess 4 upgrades isn't really my cup of tea
* DaSkreech will carry this cobble till KDE4 as long as my hardware holds out :)
* Jucato read that as "gobble" and imagines DaSkreech is a turkey
<DaSkreech> Not too hard
<nixternal> hahaha
<Tonio_> heya :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey Jucato :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: fine ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: sorry for not beeing there last days, but I have a hudge internet connection problem at home...
<Jucato> it's ok. doing fine. I wasn't here myself last week. kinda busy at home
<Jucato> you started work already?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> kool :)
<Tonio_> but I didn't have access to irc previously before I got ssh tunnel access :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'm so late in my gutsy work...
<Jucato> heh I haven't even started getting into it... lots of real life work :(
* Jucato goes to grab some food...
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> heu Lure :)
<Lure> Tonio_: how is your new job? working from home?
<Tonio_> Lure: not yet, since the project is very late...
<Tonio_> Lure: and still I don't have internet access at home fr strange reasons.......
<Tonio_> Lure: but in the future, I'll work at home most of the time yes
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, but now you they should be back on schedule with you ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: are you doing any interesting customizations for parlament, that we could get in gutsy? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hum......
<Tonio_> not yet I would say, but maybe in the future...
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey Riddell :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanted to know... I think you are eating in paris on friday evening right ?
<Riddell> Paris Nord          1723
<Riddell> Paris Austerlitz    1943-
<Riddell> arrive.. leave
<Tonio_> Riddell: want to eat together in austerlitz ?
<Tonio_> that's my train station too :)
<Tonio_> to go back orlans
<Riddell> different train I presume
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've no idea when we'll be there
<Riddell> or rather how much time we'll have when we are there
<Tonio_> Riddell: the ride between the 2 train stations is kinda short
<Riddell> but sure, we should try and meet up
<Riddell> what's the best way to do it?
<Tonio_> let me check
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't seem to have your mobile
<Riddell> mine is on jriddell.org/contact.html
<Tonio_> Riddell: +33660389553
<Tonio_> Riddell: at paris north, take metro line 5, direction "place d'italie"
<Tonio_> Riddell: direct to paris austerlitz
<Tonio_> 10 minutes ride
<Tonio_> but gare du nord is hudge, it'll take another few minutes to get to the metro
<Tonio_> then call me when you are in austerlitz, I'll be there
<Riddell> that's assuming there's no riots happening at the time
<Tonio_> arround 6 pm I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: riots ?
<Riddell> text. call too expensive
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, true, text is perfect
<Riddell> gare du nord always has riots going on
<Tonio_> Riddell: strike ?
<Tonio_> what is riot ?
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hughes_leglise/sets/72157600031510292/  that's a riot
<Tonio_> hum, hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it just happened once, although it was kinda big
<Tonio_> Riddell: what the international phone number for you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like local one on your page
<Tonio_> Riddell: forget that, I got it on kubuntu.org :)
<Riddell> +44, remove 0
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I wans't sure if the international code was the same for the all UK
<Tonio_> Riddell: technical question...
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know if there is an easy way to disable the "change user" features in kde context menu and/or the kmenu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I mean without heavilly patching kdelibs
<Riddell> I don't know
<Riddell> there usuall is, try searching the kicker source
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, looks like integrated to konqueror/kdesktop too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have a look, thanks
<manchicken> Okay, so I've switched to the bcm43xx drivers for my wifi card again, and when I come back from suspend it looks like there are some funky graphical artifacts on my screen.
<manchicken> And my virtual terminals look hosed.
<sebas> Interesting.
<Tm_T> manchicken: what wifi card that is exactly?
<sebas> And if you unload the driver before suspending, same problem?
<manchicken> broadcom 4318
<Tm_T> hmm
<manchicken> sebas: Yeah.
<Tm_T> I wonder what was mine
<manchicken> sebas: The driverloader module was the thing that was preventing me from suspending.
<sebas> Also if you've not loaded them fter boot?
<manchicken> Now I can suspend/resume, but coming back seems to hose things pretty badly.
<sebas> Ow, it's ndiswrapper, not the native driver?
<manchicken> It is the native driver now.
<manchicken> I switched to the native driver before suspending and resuming.
<manchicken> I had problems in 2.6.17 with bcm43xx drivers hanging my machine.
* sebas has bad-ass problems with the newer ATi drivers, no suspend-fun, and older drivers either don't work with Feisty's xorg or newer kernels. :/
<manchicken> I'm having trouble with konqueror not being able to talk HTTP for some reason now...
<manchicken> I can telnet to port 80, but konq can't seem to figure it out.
<sebas> Well, who needs http ;-)
<sebas> Proxy set maybe?
<manchicken> I don't have a proxy.
<ScottK> manchicken: Does it sound like Bug #112068 maybe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112068 in knetworkmanager "Feisty: Konqueror stops working when switching network interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112068
<sebas> Yeah, my point exactly, maybe one's set?
<sebas> Aye.
<manchicken> ScottK: Ooh, that's a possibility.
<sebas> Restarting KDE fixes it?
<ScottK> Where switching network interfaces is a lot like resuming from suspend maybe?
<manchicken> No, proxy is not set.
<manchicken> ScottK: Well, I kinda did both.
<sebas> There's a konq preloaded presumably, and it's not aware of the connection being different now?
<ScottK> Ahhhh.
<manchicken> What gets me is that my root window is f'ed up.
<ScottK> manchicken: Then please comment on the bug and mark it confirmed.
<manchicken> I'll shotty it before I reboot.
<manchicken> Please repost the bug when I rejoin.  Rebooting now.
<ScottK> manchicken: Bug #112068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112068 in knetworkmanager "Feisty: Konqueror stops working when switching network interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112068
<manchicken> Thanks
<manchicken> Here's a shotty of how my root window looked after resume: http://imagepaste.nulldigital.net/viewimage.php?id=196
<manchicken> Bug #112068 confirmed and updated.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112068 in knetworkmanager "Feisty: Konqueror stops working when switching network interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112068
<manchicken> Any idea on the root window being hosed issue?
* ScottK looking
<ScottK> I see that sort of thing every now and then.  Do you get it all the time?
<manchicken> Every time I resume from suspend.
<manchicken> Hibernate does not seem to have the same issue.
<ScottK> Hmmm.  What kind of video?
<manchicken> And it screws up my virtual terminals as well.
<manchicken> ATI radeon xpress 200m using xorg drivers.
* ScottK would be inclined to blame xorg then, but is no expert in that area.
<manchicken> Not sure what framebuffer I'm using...
<manchicken> Well, I'd blame xorg too, but it's hosing my virtual terminal.
<ScottK> Dunno.  You're in an area I know little about now.
<manchicken> though I suppose it may still be xorg leaving my graphics device in a weird state.
<manchicken> I'll try suspend and resume again now that I don't have anymore driverloader.
<manchicken> Yup.  Very much still hosed.
<manchicken> It seems like anything trying to do transparency gets those weird lines.
<manchicken> Let me restart K
<manchicken> Hmm... had to reconnect on that...
<manchicken_> Ooh, konq can't come back from suspend at all.
<manchicken_> That sucks.
<manchicken_> I'm gonna try killing X
<manchicken> Okay, so once knetworkmanager thinks I'm using a manual configuration, it doesn't seem to want to let me use the wireless networks dropdown... how do I get back from there?
<ScottK> Dunno.  Sorry.  I haven't actually had that problem, just saw it scrolling by on #ubuntu-bugs.
<manchicken> Well, at least I can't blame driverloader anymore.
<manchicken> But there still seems to be a lot more wrong with suspend-resume.
<manchicken> Hibernate is flakey as well.
<manchicken> I had to kill X and then restart ALSA.
<manchicken> And I had to ifup --force to get my network up again.
<manchicken> I think that one bug is more related to konqueror not coming back after resume.
<manchicken> Do you still have that bug # so that I can update it with that info?
<ScottK> manchicken: Bug #112068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112068 in knetworkmanager "Feisty: Konqueror stops working when switching network interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112068
<manchicken> I'm considering unconfirming it.
<ScottK> Maybe re-write it to be correct?
<manchicken> I just updated it with the info, I'm trying to put hardware info on there too to help folks if they want to hunt for patterns.
<manchicken> What's that package that allows you to pipe shell output into the X clipboard?
<sebas> Are the specs for UDS already online (and accessible)?
* sebas would like to subscribe to some
<manchicken> I don't think so...
<ScottK> manchicken: Dunno, sorry.
<manchicken> ScottK: xclip
<manchicken> Hell yeah
<ScottK> manchicken: Thanks.  I'll try and remember that one.  Sounds useful.
<manchicken> Oh yeah.
<manchicken> I'm unconfirming that bug
<manchicken> That's alright, hopefully bcm43xx is more stable in 2.6.20
<Tm_T> looks like I have ralink
<manchicken> So this agenda is confusing me.  I see my name on there, but is that because I'm supposed to attend or because I'm supposed to run something?
<Riddell> attend I think
<manchicken> Okay.
<Riddell> sebas: see topic for existing timetable, but specs don't seem to be registered yet
<manchicken> Do you understand what the significance of the colors is?
<Riddell> nope
<manchicken> Riddell: These AC adapters look like they'd have trouble with falling out of the wall.  Is that a problem with European outlets normally?  Sorry, I know that's an odd question, just trying to figure out whether or not I need to bring tape.
<Riddell> manchicken: it's a general problem but only as much as it is with US plugs
<Riddell> they're both equally shoddy
<manchicken> Well, with US plugs, since it's a flat piece of metal, you can just bend the plug a little bit to get a better fit.
<manchicken> Those round things look like they'd break off if I tried to bend them.
<manchicken> I'll bring some duct or electrical tape if I can find any.
<nixternal> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5003
<nixternal> gentle review for you MOTUs/core-devs
<nixternal> it is a cool app
<nixternal> 4 konsole windows embedded into one konsole
<gnomefreak> nixternal: do you get the link in terminal after dput command?
<Jucato> quadkonsole?
<nixternal> gnomefreak: no, I goto the website and grab it
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty. i have to push somethind this weekend and its my first time :(
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
* nixternal goes to sKool
<Jucato> oh so it is quadkonsole
* Jucato misses sKool
<gnomefreak> that would be sweet (will be sweet even)
<bddebian> nixternal: :)
<toma> Riddell: btw is there any link between aKademy in Glasgow and the Scottish now voting on a party for Freedom??
<Riddell> toma: no, the official party of akademy is the greens since it's their member of parliament who we have scheduled to open the conference
<Riddell> and if he gets voted out, that'll make him somewhat less interesting
<toma> exciting then ;-)
<Riddell> the election and akademy are indeed both very exciting
<manchicken> This is a new problem, amarok is not transferring tracks with accented characters.
<manchicken> to my device
<fdoving> everyone should just use ascii.
<fdoving> encodings are a pain.
<Tm_T> woohoo!
<fdoving> Tm_T: familiar with qdockwidgets and auto-saving states with kxmlguiwindow magic?
<Tm_T> hmm, is that something eatable?
<fdoving> Tm_T: no, it's kde hacking :)
<Tm_T> fdoving: can't say I am, though I might have done something related to it without knowing those fancy names
<fdoving> i'm trying to make qdockwidgets restore their state/position.
<Lure> Riddell: bug 91545 sounds like SRU candidate
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91545 in kde-guidance "MASTER [apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91545
<Lure> Riddell: bug 112120 is not that critical, but could also be released for feisty
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112120 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager crashes at startup" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112120
<Riddell> Lure: do they have fixes?
<Lure> Riddell: yep, the later still need confirmation from reported (but reproduced here)
<Lure> Riddell: SEGV one would need more testing by real users
<Lure> Riddell: should be easy with 42 duplicates ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: btw, didn't we discuss/fix bug 104794 just before release?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104794 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104794
<Riddell> Lure: cool, yes SRU would be very good for that
<ScottK> Lure: I don't suppose you have Bug #97507 figured out do you?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97507 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() - ixf86misc" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97507
<Riddell> Lure: sounds like one we did
<ScottK> It's got 33 dupes.
<Riddell> ScottK: isn't that down to removing guidance-power-manager?
<Lure> ScottK: that one is still mistery for me :-(
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't think so.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't know why but removing g-p-m removes some important symlink for the other guidance modules
<ScottK> Ahhh
<ScottK> Sounds like it ought to be reproduceable/fixeable then.
<Lure> ScottK: it is reproducable, but I have no idea what is wrong :-(
<ScottK> Lure: on 104794 it was left fix committed at relase and when I looked at the code, it didn't match the patches.
<ScottK> Someone verified that they still saw the problem.
<Lure> ScottK: interesting, I recall Riddell asking me to code review some patches just before release, but it may not be released...
<ScottK> The weird part on that one is that the code looked like neither the befor nor the after of the patches.
<Riddell> Lure: g-p-m e-mail sent to you since you seem to be in the mood :)
<ScottK> I think it maybe got stomped on by some other change.
<Lure> ScottK: the patches from the comments are plain wrong ;-)
<ScottK> That I could tell.
<ScottK> Just didn't know how they were wrong.
<ScottK> Man.  That all sounds very scary.
<Lure> Riddell: yep, I planned to fix this together with adding support for other types of batteries (UPS, mouse...) - will work on this in a week or two (after sailing)
<Lure> ScottK: it looks like the proper patch for 104794 is actually in feisty - kubuntu_06_powermanager_fixes.diff
<Lure> ScottK: will close the bug then and see if somebody reopens if ;-)
<ScottK> Lure: If you look at the comments, it's already been verified to be I problem still.
* ScottK looks to double check that statement
<ScottK> Lure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/104794/comments/11
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104794 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager shows dischanging if battery full" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<stivani> Scottk: I had problems with wrong patches mentioned in this bug report, but I can confirm it's resolved just before feisty went stable, for me at least.
<ScottK> stivani: Would you look at that comment then and see if that reporter is talking about the same problem?
<Lure> ScottK: thanks - that sounds different though, so I have asked reporter to open new bug for this.
<Tonio_> re
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good then.
<stivani> The only thing I see is that it takes a couple of seconds before I get that my battery is charging
<stivani> but I think this is a know problem with python
<Lure> stivani: powermanager may have 1sec delay with detection, the rest is due to HAL or HW
<stivani> Lure: Everything is working fine then :)
<Lure> Riddell: it seems that you have broken knetworkmanager by your kdepim merge - see bug 112134
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112134 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager: error while loading shared libraries: libnetworkstatus.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112134
<Riddell> hi [ade] 
<Riddell> Lure: mm, ok
<Riddell> [ade] : there's more specs at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-sevilla/
<Riddell> [ade] : and you can register and propose your own if you have them
<ScottK> Riddell: Does my S/MIME spec need to be registered?
<ScottK> I'm not asking for any resources, just saying what I plan to do...
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah, go on, it'll help to remind me to review it
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I proposed it.
<Lure> Riddell: test packages for guidance crash fixes and debdiff are available here: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/feisty/
<_Sime> Lure: hi
<Lure> _Sime: hi - just packaged your fix from KDE SVN in order to see if it helps for people with crashes
<_Sime> Lure: cool, thanks
<Lure> _Sime: thank you for fix - I hope this is it as we have 40+ duplicates...
<Lure> _Sime: any idea about bug 97507 - why would removal of powermanager break displayconfig
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97507 in kde-guidance "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>() - ixf86misc" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97507
<ScottK> Lure: Personally, I think there are some weird path issues in our Python 2.5.almost1.
<Lure> ScottK: re 97507? but this bug is there from 2.4 (afair)
<_Sime> I really don't know.
<manchicken> Europeans have very pretty money.
<ScottK> Is it.
<_Sime> If anyone here has the same problem I would like to know about it.
<ScottK> Then maybe this has it's own special problem.
* ScottK has not had 97507
<ScottK> Actually, I think you are right as another bug that was weird path issues happended before we switched too.
<ScottK> _Sime: Have a look at bug #80287 and bug #104971
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 80287 in pysol "Doesn't start in feisty" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104971 in python-defaults "Python path appears to be searched out of sequence - intermittent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104971
<_Sime> ScottK: something fishy with the python modules paths seems more and more likely.
<_Sime> ScottK: guidance needs to find the module /usr/lib/python-support/kde-guidance/python2.5/ixf86misc.so. python-support is AFAIK not a standard python module path.
<ScottK> There are two ixf86misc.so installed and I wonder if it finds the wrong one.
<_Sime> two??
* ScottK remebers reading that another package provides it too.
<ScottK> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ixf86misc.so&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<ScottK> _Sime: ^^
<_Sime> ScottK: oh, I see. That wasn't such a good idea on the behalf of the displayconfig-gtk packager.....
<_Sime> ScottK: that needs to be fixed.
<manchicken> Well, my findings on the suspend/resume thing are that driverloader sucks, bcm43xx seems to be more stable than driverloader, but something is still wrong with my suspend/resume.
<ScottK> _Sime: Who needs to fix?
<_Sime> ScottK: probably the displayconfig-gtk packager.
<_Sime> ScottK: people should try to stay out of usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/
<ScottK> Riddell: Who should work between displayconfg-gtk and kde-guidance to get this sorted?
<ScottK> _Sime: When I looked at the PYTHONPATH search order it looked like it should be OK for kde-guidance (IIRC), unless there are intermittent module search order problems...  Which I really wish we had a good way to figure out.
<_Sime> ScottK:  That .so should be placed under /usr/lib/python-support/displayconfig-gtk/python2.5/
<ScottK> OK.  So maybe Riddell should bug mvo about it then (he did displayconfig-gtk last).
<ScottK> _Sime: There is a bug already Bug #103488 - Feel like commenting?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103488 in displayconfig-gtk "the ixf86misc module is provided twice" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103488
<_Sime> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Cool.
<manchicken> So is the full name of this hotel "Hotel Silken Al-Andalus Palace Sevilla"?  I'm trying to figure out what to tell the cabbie.  heh
<ryanakca> Erm. KMail is erasing every message as soon as I click on it.
<DaSkreech> Great Spam filtration ?
<ScottK> ryanakca: IMAP or POP?
<ryanakca> POP
<ryanakca> nope. Unless launchpad-users is all spam.
<ScottK> hmm
* ryanakca is saving a Screencast. Just a sec
<toma_> ryanakca: remove the indexes
<ScottK> It's probably index corruption.
<ScottK> ;-)
<toma_> you guys dont need me ;-(
<crimsun> Use mutt.  Win!
* crimsun chuckles
<ryanakca> ScottK: how do I remove the indexes?
<ScottK> ryanakca: look for them in .kde
<ScottK> ...
<ScottK> ryanakca: I think it's .kde/share/apps/kmail
<ScottK> I'm on my way out the door, do I can't give you detailed instructions.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-04
<nixternal> I need something to do, this waiting around for stuff is driving me nuts
<crimsun> fix your Vista install?
<ryanakca> ScottK: kk, thanks
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I got the KDE4 live
<nixternal> your thoughts?
<DaSkreech> few things work for long :)
<DaSkreech> Love the SVG games
<DaSkreech> I'm doubting myself using dolphin
<nixternal> crimsun: when you send me one of those millions of copies you have of Vista, I will install it :)
<nixternal> Dolphin is kind of nice, but I am a Konqui type of guy
<DaSkreech> Though after messing with a lot of the settings it was tolerable
<nixternal> so I am sure i will not be switching
<DaSkreech> It's good enough to pull people who can't live without finder/natuilus
<nixternal> something is lagging badly on this system
<DaSkreech> Kpat is schweet :)
<DaSkreech> Krunner needs to hit puberty
<DaSkreech> Hmm didn't test strigi. I'll do that later
<nixternal> heh, krunner looks kind of familiar :)
<DaSkreech> It does?
<nixternal> heh, reminds me of katapult a little bit
<nixternal> well it did, it doesn't anymore really
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's what I thought :)
<DaSkreech>  Well we are looking at having katapult and krunner use the same catalogs ;-)
<nixternal> oh ya, duh I forgot all about that
<DaSkreech> Wonder if krunner will kill it the same way that Konsole killed yakuake
<DaSkreech> Mez is bugging about it though
<nixternal> Konsole killed yakuake?
<nixternal> dude, I can't live w/o Yakuake
<DaSkreech> nixternal: not reading the KDE commit logs :)
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> well then, there is always Tilda
<DaSkreech> konsole implemented a "hide feature" which makes it invisible but it can be called back with a key by default "F12"
<DaSkreech> Hmmmm
<DaSkreech> Umm. So why am I using Yakuake again?
<ryanakca> dunno
<nixternal> DaSkreech: now that is sweet
<nixternal> that is a KDE4 thing
<DaSkreech> Full fledged Konsole with tabs monitoring the output, coour coding per session and I can attach it to any side of the screen so I can have it slide in from the right
<DaSkreech> Yeah
* DaSkreech hefts the GraveDigger's shovel on his shoulder and starts whistling while heading out to the boneyard
<DaSkreech> I think that katapult can add in enough extra functionality that would make it more valuable than krunner by itself for power users
<DaSkreech> or very lazy people :)
<DaSkreech> I need to write a set of specs though
<DaSkreech> THat's what the katapult wiki needs. Spec sheets
<DaSkreech> nixternal: can' koffice do syntax highlighting ?
<nixternal> dunno
<nixternal> I would think it could
<nixternal> DaSkreech: is the new Konqui on the KDE 4 live cd?
* DaSkreech blushes
<DaSkreech> Didn't open Konqueror
<DaSkreech> Whats new bout it?
<nixternal> you said it replaces yakuake and then talked about the options up there ^^ a few lines up
<nixternal> I want that now!
<DaSkreech> Konqui?
<DaSkreech> Or Konsole?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> duh
<nixternal> I just thought about what I said :)
<DaSkreech> No too recent I think
<DaSkreech>  the next build should have it
<DaSkreech> Gotta run though :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what are you waiting for?
<nixternal> that kool sounding konsole
<nixternal> I am updating my kde 4 build on my other machine right now
<DaSkreech> Neat :)
<nixternal> well I was going to
<DaSkreech> Add in a contents page for katapult wiki
* DaSkreech ducks
<nixternal> when I goto build Qt it asks for a key
<DaSkreech>  what's up with the screenshots?
<DaSkreech> did they go in?
<nixternal> they are on the main page
<DaSkreech> Oh
<nixternal> I need to fix that, and I need to update the doc as well
<DaSkreech> Must have missed them :)
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off
<nixternal> brb, I think my dogs took off
<DaSkreech> Night
<nixternal> hehe, later
<nixternal> g'nite
* Sleepy_Coder must go now. :p
<nixternal> jdong: you OK there :)
<jdong> nixternal: surviving :D
<nixternal> heh
<Riddell> off to spain now
<cmvo> Riddell: Have a nice trip!
<allee> Strange feisty regression: connect via pppd.  firefox, ssh, kio-sftp, ping work.   But at least kio-https(s) kio-pop3s do not.
<allee> Removing the avahi route with metric 1000 (ppp0 has metric 0)  makes everything work as before.
* allee reboots edgy to check if there a metric 1000 route by default (after pppd connection there isn't the 'avahi' route in edgy)
<allee> no avahi in edgy does not add a default route
<manchicken> Riddell: You're leaving already?
<manchicken> (I suppose he already would have left by now)
<serzholino> hi! what adept version in edgy should i have to upgrade to feisty via new upgrade manager?
<serzholino> i have 2.1.1ubuntu3.4 installed
<serzholino> and there is no version upgrade button in it
<ScottK> serzholino: Look a packages.ubuntu.com to make sure you are current.
<serzholino> hm, there is no edgy-updates section at packages.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> No, it just shows the most current  update there.
<serzholino> are you sure? it shows 2.1.1ubuntu3 for edgy
<serzholino> while apt-cache policy says
<serzholino>   Installed: 2.1.1ubuntu3.4
<ScottK> You can also look it up on launchpad.  That'll be more current in some cases.
<serzholino>   Candidate: 2.1.1ubuntu3.4
<serzholino>   Version table:
<serzholino>  *** 2.1.1ubuntu3.4 0
<serzholino>         500 http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<serzholino>         500 http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main Packages
<serzholino>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<serzholino>      2.1.1ubuntu3 0
<serzholino>         500 cdrom://Kubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1) edgy/main Packages
<ScottK> Launchpad says you have the most current version for Edgy
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept
<ScottK> IIRC the upgrade instructions tell you how to proceed if you don't get offered the upgrade...
<serzholino> it tells to make full upgrade
<serzholino> but i did it already
<serzholino> and there is no more available updates
<serzholino> maybe this line  500 http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<serzholino> is confusing
<ScottK> serzholino: Would you please pastebin your entire sources.list] 
<serzholino> yep, wait a minute
<serzholino> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19117/
* ScottK is looking
<ScottK> serzholino: Note that everything on lines 6 - 25 on your sources.list are non-Kubuntu repositories.
<ScottK> Definitely comment those out.
<serzholino> yep
<ScottK> Also comment out the first two lines as well.
<ScottK> also the CDROM line too (that may be your issue)
<ScottK> You did install the pre-feisty-upgrade right?
<serzholino> pre-feisty-upgrade is a package?
<ScottK> Nevemind on that
* ScottK remembered it wrong.
* serzholino is going to upgrade using old apt-get dist-upgrade thing
<serzholino> :(
<serzholino> reinstalling adept-manager from http://ua.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main adept-manager 2.1.1ubuntu3.4 didn't helped
<ScottK> serzholino: You might do a little better with aptitude dist-upgrade.  It's better about figuring out package relationships generally.
<serzholino> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: still at home ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to tell you I'll be at the austerlitz train station at 6
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless you prefer I reach you ar gare du nord ?
<serzholino> looks like this is my problem:
<serzholino> I've had problem upgrading because I'm in a http_proxy only network. And from my firewall log it seems adept_* DOES NOT use the configured proxy to check for updates (it does use it for everything else however...).
<serzholino> from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyComments
<Lure> allee: it seems you are hit by knetworkmanager/networkstatus issue
<Lure> allee: networks not managed by knm are then reporting no network to networkstatus and then http/pop uses that to check if online
<Lure> allee: there are some bugs opened. try removing networkstatus/knetworkmanager
<serzholino> oh, gonna try to run adept-manager via tsocks :)
<allee> Lure: eh, cool, did not know that kio-http checks for on/offline
<allee> Lure: removing the route is easier.  Can't life without knetworkmanager anymore ;)
<Lure> allee: there were some last-minute fixes for n-m, but it seems it only covers static networks (ethernet), but not ppp
<Lure> Tonio_: [10:44]  <Riddell> off to spain now
<Tonio_> Lure: okay :)
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for the info
<allee> pah, I've still to wait 18 hours until 'off to spain'
<Tonio_> allee: will you be there ?
<Lure> Tonio_, allee: have fun in sevilla
<allee> Tonio_: yeap
<Tonio_> allee: YEAH !
<Tonio_> allee: didn't knew about this :)
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks :)
<allee> Lure: thx
* Lure would love to come, but already booked sailing was still priority 
* allee prefers solid stuff, that does not change orientation below his feeds
<Tonio_> allee: when was this decided ? I never heard that you would come :)
* Tonio_ is happy
<allee> Riddell: asked my some weeks ago.
<allee> err ^^ Tonio_ that is
<allee> as prefix ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehe okay :)
<allee> Tonio_: when will you arrive at the hotel?  AFAIR I should be there ~ 20.00 tomorrow
<Tonio_> allee: about 2pm
<Tonio_> allee: I leave early
<imbrandon> Tonio_: was it you that runs lighttpd ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup
<imbrandon> i'm trying to convert all my sites on one box to lighttpd now
<imbrandon> Tonio_: hheh
<imbrandon> but dir listing isnt working
<imbrandon> e.g if you goto www.imbrandon.com/misc its working, but if you goto mirror.imbrandon.com its not :(
<imbrandon> but mirror.imbrandon.com is working with apt just fine
<imbrandon> and so is mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu
<imbrandon> soooo
* imbrandon scratches head
<bddebian> Heya
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<nixternal> boo
<imbrandon> /win
<Tonio_> imbrandon: let me have a look
<Tonio_> $
<Tonio_> imbrandon: want it enabled on the server side or depending the domain ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I do for the domain
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just do that way :
<Tonio_> in lighttpd.conf:
<Tonio_> ## virtual directory listings
<Tonio_> dir-listing.encoding        = "utf-8"
<Tonio_> server.dir-listing          = "disable"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: then for your wanted website :
<Tonio_> $HTTP["host"]  == "tonio.homelinux.org" {
<Tonio_>     server.document-root = "/home/tonio/"
<Tonio_>     server.dir-listing = "enable"
<Tonio_> }
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that's the way I do, works like a charm
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i dident have the dir-listing added
<imbrandon> i'll try that
<imbrandon> rockin
<imbrandon> looks like it works
<imbrandon> thanks Tonio_
<imbrandon> went from a constant 9+ load on the webserver to a 0.03 load avg
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: apache2 sucks like hell compare to lighttpd
<Tonio_> at least to  my experience
<imbrandon> well it rocks its justa  hog
<imbrandon> resource hog
<Tonio_> imbrandon: resource hog, configuration of processes and subprocesses has become a nightmare with apache2
<Tonio_> imbrandon: and it is unstable while sing lots of resources
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I had unexplained server crashes from time to time
<Tonio_> I replaced apache2 by lighttpd
<Tonio_> no crash for more 8 month now....
<Tonio_> imbrandon: in fact intensive mysql usage can overload php which crashes apache, due to the fact that php runs as apache module
<Tonio_> lighttpd uses php as cgi, which is way better imho
<imbrandon> Tonio_: yea exactly
<imbrandon> Tonio_: hehe
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<manchicken> Fucking airport wireless is blocking port 6667
* manchicken hugs SSH port forwarding.
<manchicken> Ack, sorry, thought this was my loco.  Wrong order.  My apologies :)
<fdoving> manchicken: i completely agree, blocking outgoing ports to anything is so useless. i have seen 22 blocked too, had to gprs into my server and set ssh to bind to port 443. so useless.
<manchicken> I'm forwarding port 6667 through my benevolent web host over SSH :)
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving, manchicken
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> manchicken: how many hours until you get in?
<fdoving> hey hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<fdoving> and jucato.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> hi fdoving!
<manchicken> I'm still in champaign :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: dodgy.
<Hobbsee> i'm finished with planes for hte day :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're in Sevilla?
<Jucato> (or on the way to?)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm in ther,e yes
<Hobbsee> sitting in the hotel, using their wireless
<Jucato> wow
* Jucato drools
<Jucato> (over Sevilla *and* wireless()
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's free wireless - yay!
* Jucato drools even more...
* DaSkreech waves at Hobbsee, Jucato manchicken, nixternal and Riddell
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when do you get here?
* Jucato waves at DaSkreech
<fdoving> hi daskreech.
<manchicken> Sorry, mom called :)
<Jucato> :D
<manchicken> Yeah, my flight leaves Champaign in 1h50m
<manchicken> I talked to one of the Ubuntuers from Iowa and we're going to try to hook up in Madrid and share a cab to Hotel Silken
<DaSkreech> hi fdoving
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Are you already there/
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yep
<manchicken> I wish I'd chosen to fly on a Thursday.
<manchicken> O'Hare is going to be packed.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: grab wifi access when you're down at the reception
<manchicken> And I've gotta sit there for 3 hours.
<manchicken> What do you mean grab wifi access?
<manchicken> Is there like a card/
<manchicken> BTW, is 802.11g what they use over there?
<Hobbsee> there's a printed thing wiht username and password
<Hobbsee> different thing for each mac address
<manchicken> Ah.  Gotcha.
<Hobbsee> it looks like we've all got rooms together, which is good
<manchicken> I don't know what folks are talking about with RF-ID in these US passports.
* Jucato is so jealous...
<manchicken> Mine only has a magnetic strip in it.
<manchicken> They put it through the credit card reader slot.  That was interesting.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: security seems lax here - we walked thru with 2 americans, and they didnt care about checking our bags either
<Hobbsee> maybe they thought we were all US tourists, so would have all had our bags searched.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Jucato> (you should see security in our malls here...)
<Jucato> they ask you to open your bag(s), but never bother to look in
<manchicken> Nice.
<Jucato> they just poke it with a stick
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken> Was customs in Madrid easy?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> didnt recollect my luggage
<manchicken> That's what I'm worried about.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: for reference, head straight to the service desk, if your ticket says gate HJK
<manchicken> Well there's always the person who checks your passport and asks you what you're in the country for, isn't there?
<Hobbsee> means they have NFI at the time of printing, nor on the actual screens
<Hobbsee> might be for you
<Hobbsee> we stayed inside the airport
<manchicken> Yeah, mine says HJK
<manchicken> So what's that then?
<manchicken> Did you actually fly through Madrid?
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken> Interesting.  Nobody checked your passport?
* Hobbsee put her luggage in at sydney, picked it up in seville
<Hobbsee> oh they did in frankfurt
<Hobbsee> and to get on all the flights
<Hobbsee> but not stamping
<manchicken> But not in Spain?
<manchicken> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> didnt notice
<manchicken> Customs in Mexico was pretty bad, that's one of the reasons I was worried.
<manchicken> If what you say is the case then I've been dreading nothing.
<manchicken> In Mexico they lined us up to go talk to someone at a desk.
<manchicken> Took about 1.5 hours.
<Hobbsee> urgh
<Hobbsee> i think that because you come from the US, it'll be worse for you in madrid
<manchicken> I was afraid I was going to have to deal with that.
<Hobbsee> like, that you'll need to get your luggage
<manchicken> Naw, I was told my luggage would be waiting for me in Sevilla
<manchicken> Well I hope I get to share your experience.
<manchicken> I'm too cranky to deal with crap.
<manchicken> I should be at the airport between 1400 and 1600 tomorrow.
<manchicken> local sevilla time
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: how was that stay in airport experience?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: heh.  right
<Hobbsee> manchicken: get some sleep on the plane - you'll need it
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hmm?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Sorry, I should be at the hotel between those times
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Is San Pablo just a small puddle-jumper airport?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Never mind. Just re-read and got a different sense
<DaSkreech>  I thought you slept in the airport
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: nah....slept on the plane
<Hobbsee> in blocks of about 1.5-2 hours... :(
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i think so.
<manchicken> Do they still do movies on airplanes
<manchicken> ?
<Hobbsee> not on iberia
<manchicken> I was thinking more along the lines of the long flight.
<Hobbsee> they probably do going from the us to madrid, though
<manchicken> lmao
<manchicken> I was just informed that federal law prohibits bags from being unattended.
<Hobbsee> whacko.
<Hobbsee> like you'd do that anyway
<manchicken> We're at "security level Orange"
<Hobbsee> [02:08]  <racarr> Yes. They did.
<Hobbsee> [02:08]  <racarr> And other various short shows.
<manchicken> Like I know wtf that means.
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<Hobbsee> means it's one step away from red.  duh
<Hobbsee> even i know that
<manchicken> Nice.
<Hobbsee> we dont have security levels
<manchicken> And of course red means BlOoD!
<Hobbsee> and frankfurt security was a joke, as it was 6.45 or so in the morning
<Hobbsee> yep
<manchicken> @leet Security Level Orange
<ubotu> S3cur!+y L3v31 0r4ng3
<manchicken> That's how they should do it.
<Jucato> O.o
<manchicken> Then it would be even more arbitrarily cryptic.
<manchicken> Because the color orange does well to convey to me what the security threat level is.
<manchicken> I thought people who graduated from law school were supposed to be smart.  What a bunch of idiots.
<manchicken> See?  I'm cranky.
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> hate to see what you'll be like in a couple of days, wiht lack of sleep
<manchicken> For me, lack of sleep is a way of life.
<DaSkreech> Just supply liquor
<manchicken> Totally.
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Caffeine and beer and I'll be right as rain in no time.
<Hobbsee> there are 2 bars
<manchicken> Whatever the hell that means.
<Hobbsee> plenty of drinks, too
<manchicken> How much is a pint in Sevilla?
<Hobbsee> no idea, i dont drink, sorry
<manchicken> Where's Riddell when you nee them?
<manchicken> s/them/him/
<Hobbsee> dunno
<manchicken> s/nee/need/
<manchicken> Damn, I should just go hit myself on the head and pass out for the next hour.
* Hobbsee wonders if she really needs to take her passport around all the time.
<DaSkreech> As a far aside. What's up with Java?
<manchicken> DaSkreech: It's hot, caffeinated, and comes in a cold form as well.  What about it?
<jdong> Hobbsee: not a great idea to carry your passport around, unless you don't have anywhere more secure to put it
<Hobbsee> jdong: that's what i thought
<Hobbsee> it's a form of ID - but i've got other forms of that
<jdong> right; and it's a big pain if it happens to get lost
<manchicken> I have an Illinois Driver's License.
<jdong> that's a chance to never take on international travel....
<manchicken> Is that valid ID over there?
<jdong> manchicken: what kind of things would you need an ID for?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: would assume so
<Hobbsee> jdong: grog?  no idea why you would
<manchicken> jdong: Don't  know.  What's the drinking age in Spain, and is it customary for them to check ID?
<jdong> manchicken: I'd expect the USA to be the only country with such uptight alcohol regulation
<jdong> and oddly the one where DUI/alcoholism is the biggest issue.
<jdong> hmm. reverse psychology at work? ;-)
<manchicken> jdong: Bless your heart.  You've made a fat geek happy.
<jdong> :)
<manchicken> No, it's a big deal here because we keep telling our kids that it's evil, so when the kids go through that period in life where they want to piss off their folks, that's just an obvious target.
<manchicken> Oh, and because judges here prevent parents from properly disciplining their children.
<jdong> not to mention that when they finally become of age, they think alcohol is some holy grail
<jdong> and proceed to totally overdo it
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> I grew up Catholic.  I've technically been drinking since I was 7...
<manchicken> Not a big deal
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Just saw qt-jambi released
<DaSkreech> And remembered that Java is free
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Remind me what that is...
<DaSkreech> Java QT
<jdong> manchicken: the less people think it's a big deal, the less likely they will do something stupid with it....
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I didn't think it was free yet.
<manchicken> jdong: I couldn't agree more.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i bleieve it's 16
<manchicken> That's a reasonable age.
<manchicken> Sweet.  My Ubuntu CDs arrived at my house.
<jdong> it's a sad state of society when people brag about driving after a few beers and not getting caught....
<manchicken> Oh, sweet.  Shipit actually sent me 125 discs according to their site.
<manchicken> I'm asking my wife to count for me.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: woo!
<Hobbsee> there are more cds here
<jdong> sweet
<manchicken> I'll be totally hitting the libraries.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: How many did you get?
<Hobbsee> some edubuntu, couple of ubuntu
<manchicken> I want to set up little displays at public libraries.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: blast
<manchicken> And on the University of Illinois Campus.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Do they have any interesting restaurants there?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: some, yeah
* Hobbsee --> out to find some dinner
<manchicken> No, I'm wrong.
<manchicken> Shipit only says they sent me 50 discs.
<manchicken> And my request for Ubuntu discs was declined.
<manchicken> So I have 35 x86, and 15 amd64.
<manchicken> Oh well.  I'm excited to see what we're doing for Gutsy.
<manchicken> This looks like a great time to build a chroot.
<DaSkreech> Can You unload the libs that are loaded above the Chroot?
<manchicken> I don't understand what you mean
<DaSkreech> Nothing I was just thinking that I'm going up to my brothers' house for a week and he has windows
<DaSkreech> I can bring my hard drives and a live cd and Chroot them
<DaSkreech>  but then I'd still have all the live CD Libs in memory. Would be nice if I could purge them with out killing them one by one
<manchicken> Sorry, could you repeat that?
<manchicken> I closed my SSH session and that killed my IRC session
<Jucato> irc-cide
<manchicken> Yup.  so sad.
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Hey, I'm not the only one in the terminal anymore.
<manchicken> Grr... this airport wifi won't work for building a chroot.
<manchicken> Is it possible for me to register a spec?
<manchicken> I had a specific feature I wanted to see go into adept for gutsy... can't figure out how to register a spec though.
<manchicken> I guess I could just create a wiki page.
<aaroncampbell> How long does it usually take for new releases of programs to make it into the repos?  For example, ktorrent released 2.1.4 (fixed major crashes) on April 23, I think Thunderbird 2 came out on Apr 17, and now Pidgin 2 (the new GAIM is out).  I'm wondering when we might see these (and I'm not sure which of these should be asked about here)
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: when the SRU process is finished if someone requests it (SRU = Stabel Release Update)
<fdoving> aaroncampbell: it'll take atleast 2 weeks i guess
<manchicken> Hey!  I have an airplane!
<manchicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGutsyAdeptVersionLocking <-- w00t!  A spec that will probably get deferred or shot down!
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna get off now.
<manchicken> Time to get on a plane.
<oliver> hello
<oliver> I was wondering if I could help out with "bug triage"
<jhutchins_lt> What is the proper procedure for requesting that a package be updated?
<jhutchins_lt> !maint audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maint audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> !m audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhutchins_lt> Sorry, I must have my bots mixed up.
<TheInfinity> hey
<TheInfinity> i have a really funny bug
<TheInfinity> when i click on "manage repos" in adept adept makes an apt-get update :D
<TheInfinity> jhutchins_lt: you just ask here for the pakage :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-05
<nixternal> anyone know if Riddell or anyone else for that matter has built the new KDE 4 alpha yet?
<crimsun> when was it released?
<nixternal> well it is on FTP
<crimsun> I'd be surprised if he had built it en-route to UDS, but...
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> the tarball has been up for a couple of days it seems, but when they do the official announcement I don't know
<nixternal> I am having issues with it running in Xephyr now, my SVN build
<nixternal> jdong: holla!
<jdong> nixternal: hey :)
<nixternal> why haven't you hooked up my forums account with some dev lovin' yet ;)
<jdong> nixternal: oops, sorry, thought you didn't ask.
<nixternal> everyone else has that cool stuff, but all I have is a cup full of stale coffee
<jdong> I'll do that right now :)
<nixternal> hahahaha
* nixternal wishes kubuntuforums & ubuntuforums would merge
<jdong> ok, I think that's how to do it....
<jdong> nixternal: the tag is there; check that your loco mod privs still work
<jdong> :D
* jdong is a total death magnet to vbulletin admincp :D
<jdong> it would be interesting to talk with kubuntuforums about merging....
<nixternal> my mod privs look ok from here
<jdong> when they started, it was under unamicable terms
<nixternal> cool, thanks :)
<nixternal> it all works
<jdong> i.e. they did not feel content with the way Kubuntu was handled on Ubuntuforums and didn't talk to us about it before splitting off
<nixternal> ahhh
<jdong> we'd be happy to talk to them anytime they want though
<nixternal> there is a lot of good Kubuntu info on their forums as well
<jdong> it would be nice to unite all of *buntu into One :)
<nixternal> only makes sense
<jdong> right
* jdong sends off e-mail to forum council list....
<nixternal> for what? kubuntu forums? :)
<nixternal> go gettum
<jdong> yep
<jdong> probably won't happen this month; our plate is quite full of other things to handle
<nixternal> ya, building KDE4 is so much fun
<nixternal> s/ya/yay
<nixternal> I want to see the latest improvements to Konsole badly
<jdong> lol
<jdong> sounds like fun
<jdong> hasn't KDE4 Konsole FINALLY gotten gnome-terminal's new tab in current directory feature?
<jdong> ;-)
<nixternal> I just keep forgetting that I am doing it in the background
<nixternal> dunno, but I do know that it replaces yakuake's functionality and has some funky new notifications stuff
<jdong> at any rate, your friendly SRU monster is one step closer to a massive KTorrent SRU
<nixternal> rock on, I seen the commits
<jdong> should close 5+ unique bugs + their bazillion dupes
<nixternal> awesome
<imbrandon> nixternal: you building packages or just compiling ?
<imbrandon> and did you make MOTU or something ? /me missed that one
<crimsun> he should apply sometime.
<crimsun> I'll be sure to reject his app with VISTA LOVER
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> imbrandon: compilin'
<nixternal> imbrandon: well I was going to say something funny about not applying for MOTU, but crimsun beat me to it :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<nixternal> you in Spain yet?
<nixternal> if so, you are up damn early
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> it's only 7.30
* Hobbsee woke up at 6.30
<Hobbsee> there were a few of us who left the restaurant kinda early (10.30 or so), and i just came back and collapsed into bed
<nixternal> Spain is 7hrs ahead, thought they were only 5 or 6, especially with daylight savings
<nixternal> oh ya, you are about as far east in Spain as you can get as well
* Hobbsee shrugs
<nixternal> have you seen manchicken yet?
<nixternal> he is probably dead in bed
<Hobbsee> not sure if he's here yet
<Hobbsee> guess he is
<nixternal> ya, he left early yesterday
<Hobbsee> havent gone down for breakfast yet
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tm_T> whee
<emonkey-p> greets to sevilla, I'm anxious to hear the results at the end of the UDS :)
<GNUro> Hello
<GNUro> Why "apt-get install libqt4-dev-kdecopy" tells me that kubuntu-desktop will be removed? and many others important packages are no longer required( as kmix..ecc)?
<_StefanS_> hi
<_StefanS_> GNUro: dont know, sorry.
<GNUro> _StefanS_: np! :(
<_StefanS_> GNUro: hmm mine doesn't want to remove kubuntu-desktop though..
<_StefanS_> GNUro: The following packages will be REMOVED: hwdb-client-kde libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support libqt4-sql python-qt4 speedcrunch
<_StefanS_> GNUro: The following NEW packages will be installed: libqt4-core-kdecopy libqt4-dev-kdecopy libqt4-gui-kdecopy libqt4-qt3support-kdecopy libqt4-sql-kdecopy
<_StefanS_> so it seems like it would work
<GNUro> _StefanS_: can you paste in the  http://rafb.net/paste your source.list? thanx...
<_StefanS_> GNUro: np.. 2secs
<GNUro> _StefanS_: probably i've a really dirty system... :(
<_StefanS_> GNUro: http://rafb.net/p/J5Yr0c65.html
<GNUro> _StefanS_: thnx! :)
<_StefanS_> np ;)
<sebbar> hi, when will the next kde4.0 packages be available?
<Tm_T> when ready
<Tm_T> sebbar: I assume UDS takes its own time, so maybe after that
<sebbar> ok cool tnx
<raxiv> Hey, I'd like to help Kubuntu.. I'm 18 years old, I'm good with web-graphics, and I've been using Linux as a desktop OS for like 2 years. Can someone show me the way? ; ) ( please don't flame! thanks )
<fdoving> raxiv: i take it you want to work with graphics related things, like artwork?
<raxiv> actually yes.
<fdoving> raxiv: reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork is a good start.
<raxiv> uh, didnt read over there, sorry. Reading it straight away.
<raxiv> I don't quite like the GNOME Env.
<raxiv> so I didn't use the Ubuntu - just Kubuntu.
<fdoving> that's not a problem, it's much the same :)
<raxiv> ; )
<raxiv> KubuntuArtwork wiki section is quite... empty.
<ScottK> raxiv: A lot of people are travelling to the developer sprint this weekend, so this may not be the best time to be asking.
<raxiv> I can ( obviously ) upload my stuff at KDE-Look and Ubuntu-ART but isnt that like spamming?
<ScottK> nixternal does a lot of documentation work for Kubuntu, so maybe he has an idea?
<raxiv> Arent things coordinated?
<fdoving> it is, i don't have much clue about artwork related things. i think our artwork-man is Kenneth Wimer, nick kwwii
<raxiv> ScottK: I see.
* ScottK has nothing to do with the artwork type stuff.
* fdoving neither.
<raxiv> : p
<raxiv> ok then
<fdoving> raxiv: contact this guy: https://launchpad.net/~kwwii
<raxiv> oh thanks for the contact fdoving
<fdoving> raxiv: also, even if you want to work on kubuntu things #ubuntu-artwork might be helpfull. also, working with KDE upstream can be a good idea.
<raxiv> gonna send him a PM. Perhaps there is some help needed .
<ScottK> raxiv: No need to worry to much about being flamed.  Kubuntu is very open to contribution.
<fdoving> raxiv: http://kde.org/getinvolved/art/
<raxiv> ScottK: Actually I imagine tons of noobs coming over here writing things like "plz let meh help I lern" ... so I'd like to catious.
<raxiv> id like to be cautious*
<raxiv> Thanks for the word of advise people!
<jdong> ScottK: nice jab at #ubuntu-devel :D
* jdong loves #kubuntu-devel.... so much looser
<raxiv> I got a job as a web-designer and I'm starting June so I'd like to get even more experience by helping here.
<ScottK> jdong: No jab meant at all.
<\sh> raxiv, ask kwwii when he is online...afaik he is responsible for the graphical stuff for ubuntu and kubuntu
<\sh> kwwii also develops oxygene for kde
<raxiv> They told me earlier \sh , thanks though : )
<\sh> raxiv, cool
<raxiv> well I've sent him an e-mail.
<\sh> raxiv, try to catch him on irc during the conference in sevilla
<Tm_T> IIRC for Gutsy, all artwork (graphics) goes thru kwwii
<raxiv> um...when is the conference, sorry? : )
<Tm_T> raxiv: ...now
<Tm_T> raxiv: look topic ;)
<raxiv> uh, sorry for my ignorance, I aint updated.
<raxiv> oh.
<\sh> raxiv, they are arriving today, and it starts officially tomorrow morning 9:00 a.m. sharp :)
<raxiv> right : p
<raxiv> I dont think he'll have time to chat about things with me ; )
<\sh> if it's not 9:00 a.m. sharp, something's wrong with sabdfl ;)
<raxiv> well - i think he is the type of guy who checks his email.
<raxiv> so Ill be fine either way I think.
<\sh> hmmm...kwwii is a crazy person ;)
<Tm_T> <3
<\sh> but a nice one
<Tm_T> <3
<fdoving> hum.. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/kubuntu needs updating to 7.04 details.
<fdoving> nixternal: you fix? ^^
<nixternal> fdoving: created a bug for it, I will wait for Matt to contact me to see if he wants some help with the page
<fdoving> nixternal: nice, thanks a bunch. great response time too :)
<\sh> nixternal, you are not in sevilla?
<\sh> nixternal <---- he needs to be there....
<nixternal> nope, not in Sevilla unfortunately
<nixternal> wish I was though
<\sh> nixternal, you need to get a sponsoring from canonical...
<\sh> next time
<nixternal> next time is Boston, and if school permits, I will be there
<nixternal> \sh: they need to work around my schooling in order for me to make it though :)
<nixternal> next year I will be done with school. Actually in about 1 year or less to be exact
<\sh> nixternal, well, boston is for me another problem...they won't let me in
<nixternal> \sh: I don't blame them ;p
<\sh> nixternal, lol
<nixternal> haha
<\sh> actually, they let me in, to lock me in
<nixternal> the liquor store by my house quit selling my favorite beer dangit!
<nixternal> but they do sell irn-bru of all things now, I love this store. 99.9% of the time if they don't have it, they get it the next day
<\sh> WTF
<\sh> Rejected:
<\sh> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existent file in archive
<\sh> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<fdoving> you've been 0wn3d.
<\sh> it's a debian package
<\sh> and wtf
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> LURE !
<marseillai> i got a problem with my klauncher
<marseillai> every applications i launch with it is launch in a konsole
<marseillai> i really don't find a way to solve it
<_StefanS_> marseillai: what is it about?
<marseillai> fdo ving explain me the solution
<_StefanS_> marseillai: oka.
<marseillai> i had a problem in my kdesktoprc
<_StefanS_> marseillai: you can always try renaming your ~/.kde directory to test if you have some corrupted settings
<_StefanS_> marseillai: in the future i mean
<_StefanS_> I usually do that
<marseillai> _StefanS_: yes i know this trick
<marseillai> but i don't really like this
<claydoh> weee the worlds smallest loco i bet :0
<claydoh> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-maineiacs
<claydoh> hah wronfg window
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-06
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<n8k99> monring!
<n8k99> i'm heading to the sack
<Hobbsee> heya n8k99
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell 
* Hobbsee doesnt think Riddell will be awake yet though
<n8k99> hey Hobbsee
<n8k99> good ta see ya
* Hobbsee wonders about putting "hobbsee does not have a working mobile phone" in the topic
<Hobbsee> :)
<n8k99> damn- and i waas gonna call you up too!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> apparently Riddell did last night
<n8k99> ah
* Hobbsee was out exploring spain
<n8k99> oh- you are at UDS?
<Hobbsee> yep :D
* n8k99 is slightly envious
<Hobbsee> it's fun, it really is :)
<n8k99> i'll go nexttime, maybe
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> hola Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<crimsun> those fools at UDS are eating better than I've eaten all year  ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha, yep
<Hobbsee> it's pretty amazing
<Hobbsee> right - time for breakfast
<Tm_T> =)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/splitkuake.png
<nixternal> yummmmmmy
<Tm_T> yuk
<nixternal> nevah!
<nixternal> and Yakuake isn't dead, Sho_ just released a new beta
<sebas> morning
<nixternal> mornin' sebas
<sebas> Graaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr.
<nixternal> haha
<sebas> fscking timezones, could've slept an hour longer.
* sebas thought the notebook had already switched, and the phone would do so automatically.
<nixternal> so what are todays UDS plans?
<sebas> Breakfast, a loooooooooooooooong one.
<nixternal> looks like they aren't doing them like they did for Edgy UDS where everyone can use SIP
<crimsun> nixternal: from http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/ ?
<nixternal> crimsun: nah, like how they had the conference lines setup so people could connect remotely and listen in as well as participate
<crimsun> they just don't want our input  ;-)
<sebas> And then we'll see.
<sebas> Talking with the meduxa people is probably interesting
<sebas> Listening to others mainly, and getting to know a couple of people.
<sebas> Hm, turns out I didn't change timezone.
* sebas is confused now.
<crimsun> on phone or pc?
<Riddell> nixternal: I havn't, if you want to make packages of it for feisty that would be cool
<Riddell> nixternal: starting with strigi
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Britons Vote! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | #uds-sevilla http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/ | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Hobbsee> kompose is cool...
<\sh> what is kompose?
<manchicken> It shows all virtual desktops on a single screen
<manchicken> Lets you move windows about and such.
<\sh> yeah, just installed it ;)
<manchicken> I like it.
* Hobbsee waves down the table to allee 
* allee waves back
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-adept-version-locking <-- w00t!  My first spec
<\sh> Riddell or others at UDS...is it better to VoIP or to join a gobby session and ircing?
<sorsis> where should i contact if i would like to participate in ubuntu development?
<sorsis> is there any project openings or something?
<sorsis> ah. found something to do
<Arby> sorsis: it depends on what you are interested in doing.
<Arby> do you want to write code, fix bugs, write docs?
<Arby> there's plenty of ways to help
<sorsis> Arby: participating in software development sounds good
<sorsis> or anything. where do you need help most?
<Arby> if you want to develop software that's cool
<Arby> try here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment for a start
<Arby> if there are particular apps that interest you then contact the people who maintain those
<Arby> and ask how you can help
<Arby> any help is good help, I don't think I'm qualified to say where it's needed most.
* Arby <-- humble bug triager
<Arby> sorsis: lots of people are in Spain for the developer summit this week
<Arby> you might get more response in a week or so
<sorsis> Arby: ok. thank you
<sorsis> could one more experienced contributor spare some time for me? I need some one to comment few of my ideas
<Riddell> sorsis: we're  mostly at the conference this week
<Riddell> \sh: depends on the sessions, if the voip is set up
<Riddell> or if we have power/internet
<\sh> Riddell, gobby server for 14:00 pm kubuntu session? I would like to participate from here
* _StefanS_ is away: tidying my office..
<_StefanS_> \sh: is that possible ?
<_StefanS_> \sh: please enlighten me :D
<\sh> _StefanS_, it should be like last time
<_StefanS_> \sh: I wasn't participating last time either
<_StefanS_> \sh: is it possible just to do listen in on the discussions?
<_StefanS_> -do
<\sh> _StefanS_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla/Participate
<_StefanS_> sweet
<\sh> _StefanS_, everything is on this page...even VoIP
<_StefanS_> nice, what is the local time in spain now?
<_StefanS_> 13.00 ?
<\sh> more interessting is the times on the schedule, is it localtime, or UTC ;)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> is kphone any good, or should I go with twinkle?
<_StefanS_> hey Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: whats the times on the UDS-Sevilla schedule?
<_StefanS_> local or utc ? :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: local
<Hobbsee> kubuntu schedule is on now - but i'm not there
<Hobbsee> hi allee - could you possibly keep me posted about kubuntu-based stuff?
<Hobbsee> seeing as i'm stuck in the irc ops thing?
<_StefanS_> sweet thats my timezone
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: where are you then?  come!  :P
<_StefanS_> I'm on my way :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Tonio_, manchicken
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> we miss you here :)
<Hobbsee> if you could add what you're talking about, what you're deciding, that'd be grat
<Hobbsee> *great
<Hobbsee> i miss you guys too - i'd love to be there, but i do need to be in this
<Tonio_> currently talking about import of kde3 settings in kde4
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you've decided who your real friends are
<Hobbsee> i believe that'd be a case of "twitch"
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we all are fine with this :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no - but i am essential for this :'(
* Tonio_ kidding of course :)
<Hobbsee> being one of the proposed people
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't mind we have a full week, everyone will miss some of the meetings
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true
* Hobbsee just wants to be there, dammit!  :P
<Tonio_> hehe
<manchicken> Tonio_: Howdy.
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_ :D
<_StefanS_> show me the money !!
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Are you here?
<_StefanS_> yessir
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_ ;)
<allee> Hobbsee: we still discuss who to do the furture KDE4 switch (gutsy+1)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You've been assigned to make it all work.  Best of luck.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: HAH!!!!!
<Hobbsee> allee: i'm certainly interested in helping - i'd love to make kubuntu a lot more open about that
<Hobbsee> currently riddell does all the work, and the rest of us (i at least) dont actually know how to do it to help out
<Hobbsee> sorry if i'm not coherant - i'm listening here as well
<manchicken> Where is "here?"
<manchicken> That forums thingy?
<Tonio_> manchicken: I guess on the channel
<Tonio_> manchicken: _StefanS_ isn't supposed to be in Seville afaik
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> sorry, irc
<Hobbsee> manchicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncilSpec
<_StefanS_> I'm not in spain heeh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I think the "here" question was for _StefanS_....
<_StefanS_> I just have the same timezone in denmark
<Tonio_> manchicken: am I wrong ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh, sorry
<manchicken> Yeah, 'twas
<_StefanS_> uhm I kinda confused... what port is the kubuntu meeting at?
<Hobbsee> uh...F, i think.  or B
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: port of what ?
<_StefanS_> Well I dialed into 5000, but thats just a testing channel (?)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I just didn't new there was a channel for this :)
<_StefanS_> ah ok..
<_StefanS_> well it seems that 5001 is the actual conf. phone
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I was talking about the meeting here in the eville office
<Hobbsee> urgh...this stuff makes my eyeballs bleed...
<Tonio_> s/eville/Seville/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got it ;)'
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: from right now, is the kubuntu meeting in 20 mins or so ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is no kubuntu meeting in the way :)
<_StefanS_> ??
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what "meeting" are you talking about ?
<Tonio_> I"m a bit confused sorry
<Tonio_> talk bout the meeting in seville ?
<Tonio_> it started 35 minutes ago
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well according to the schedule there should be a meeting in Seville at 14.00 local time
<_StefanS_> alright
<_StefanS_> is it interesting btw?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: localtime here is 14:41
<Tonio_> very interesting yes :)
<_StefanS_> same here
<_StefanS_> so what is the port number for listening in on the call?
<Tonio_> don't know
<Tonio_> manchicken: do you have that information ?
<manchicken> Nope.
<_StefanS_> ah nevermind, you're almost done anyways.
<manchicken> No we're not.
<manchicken> There's another hour after this.
<_StefanS_> oh..
<_StefanS_> yes I didn't see that
<_StefanS_> Well if you can find the port number, I would be glad to just listen in on the meeting
<manchicken> w00t, stefan
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the port is 5003
<_StefanS_> ah finally something :)
<\sh> Riddell, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/2007-05-06/ on top are the room numbers :)
<_StefanS_> I don't know about my mic, as its an internal in my lappie
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just try to connect, we'll see
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> i'm there in a moment
<Tonio_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/2007-05-06/
<_StefanS_> ah nice
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is the info, \sh already pushed the url
<_StefanS_> I'm there
<_StefanS_> uhm alot of echo, but I'm used to teleconference hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you talk ?
<_StefanS_> not quite sure
<_StefanS_> my mic is weird
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well the echo is in the room in fact, that' the problem :)
<Tonio_> th rooms are too big and empty
<\sh> _StefanS_, you tried it with someone from canonical..spads or elmo or znarl
<_StefanS_> yes
<_StefanS_> \sh: nope, I thought I was running out of time on the meeting
<_StefanS_> :)
<\sh> _StefanS_, just say something...say hello :)
<_StefanS_> well if I could, the mic is muted
<_StefanS_> hmm
<\sh> please check on gobby.ubuntu.com for kubuntu-gutsy-plans for writing your spec
<\sh> _StefanS_, unmute ;)
<\sh> and done use a stun server
<_StefanS_> \sh: I know ;) - but I have a problem with the mixer
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: isn't there a stupid hidden channel to unmute in alsamixer ? That happened to me sometimes
<_StefanS_> ah hell I dont know..
<_StefanS_> please fix that in gutsy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ask the kernel team :) we can't do much more on the kubutu side :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> well doesn't matter really, I dont have anything to add I think... I will just listen in
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Riddell> //////////0
<toma_> NULL terminated strings rulez.
<manchicken> Totally
<nixternal> mornin'
<Hobbsee> hi nixternal
<nixternal> toma_: isn't null terminated '\0' and not ///////////////0 :)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<toma_> nixternal: dont be so smart dude
<nixternal> how is UDS going so far? I seen there were a lot of good Kubuntu/KDE sprints this week
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> you know what, I wasn't going to draw a moustache on your behindkde interview, but you just lost :p
<\sh> nixternal, add yourself to the voip lurkers for UDS ;)
* nixternal grabs the permanent marker and draws a stache on toma_
* nixternal leaves the behindkde website, WHAT!@! The moustache is still there
<nixternal> \sh: where is the info for voip?
<nixternal> I didn't know they were rockin' the voip, is there an irc channel?
<\sh> nixternal, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Sevilla/Participate
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), HD: 27/71GB, RAM: 873/1510MB, 129 proc's, 3.10h up
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+t]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-t]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+s]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-s]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> having fun?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tm_T> :)
<nixternal> i wish I knew what Riddell wanted me to make packages of
<nixternal> starting with strigi
<Riddell> nixternal: hi
<Riddell> nixternal: I've done it up to kdebase (still compiling)
<nixternal> hola
<Hobbsee> (of?)
<Riddell> when that's done I'll put them where you can get them and if you fancy you can complete it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde 4         a
<nixternal> ooh
<Riddell> alpha
<nixternal> that is what you are talking about
<nixternal> Riddell: I can take a look at them sure, I have it build here so I can use kdevelop3 and run them
<nixternal> I have to say, they did an amazing job with kdegames and svg
<Riddell> source http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/3.90.1/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ooh :)
<Goliath23> hi. are video preview icons disabled intentionally in feisty or is there a way to enable them again? I know #kubuntu is the support channel but noone seems to know and cwolfe has the same problem.
<manchicken> Goliath23: I'm not sure how responsive folks will be in this channel this week.
<manchicken> Many of us are at UDS-Sevilla.
<Goliath23> ah okay
<Riddell> nixternal: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/3.90.1/debs/
<Riddell> nixternal: download .debs from there and install in a feisty chroot
<Riddell> then package the rest of kde 4 src based on packages in feisty
<Riddell> they shouldn't need any update except dch
<Riddell> nixternal: if you start on that let me know, if you don't fancy doing it, poke someone else to do it :)
<Riddell> nixternal: also, who maintains help.u.c?
<Riddell> can we get feisty kubuntu docs on there?
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<manchicken> Ah, spotted you.
<nixternal> Riddell: doing that now :)
<nixternal> yes, nothing to change, cp -r debian/ into new is pretty much it
<nixternal> Riddell: h.u.c is newz2000
<nixternal> we need to talk about that, dunno why but I think they want us to how kubuntu-docs on k.o
<nixternal_> imbrandon: you around at all, have a chroot question or 2 for you
<nixternal_> or any chroot expert who has a few minutes
<jdong> nixternal_: what's a "chroot expert" :)
<nixternal_> someone who knows more than I :)
<jdong> nixternal_: what's the question?
<nixternal_> I need to install the kde4 alpha debs in the chroot and use them for building, do I just do that like I do any .deb install? and do I need to setup pbuilder in that chroot in order to build packages against it? (i.e., so it uses the newer kde4base and libs for packaging)
<jdong> nixternal_: usually, what I do is make a local APT repo with those packages, tell pbuilder to bind-mount them, and edit pbuilder's sources.list to include that repo
<nixternal_> hrmm, that sounds easy enough
<jdong> i.e. feed to pbuilder: --bindmounts /var/cache/pbuilder/localrepo
<jdong> edit pbuilder's sources.list to include "deb file:/var/cache/pbuilder/localrepo ./"
<jdong> then, just run a dpkg-scanpackage . /dev/null > Packages within localrepo, update pbuilder update, and voila
<nixternal_> ooh, that sounds really easy actually
<jdong> yep, easy and elegant :)
<nixternal_> hrmm, can i just use deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/3.90.1/debs/ ./
<nixternal_> instead of copying them all?
<jdong> yeah, certainly
<jdong> that makes your job even easier :)
<nixternal_> then I don't need to do the dpkg-scanpackage since I won't be using a localrepo correct?
<jdong> correct
<jdong> lol, just remember that this pbuilder is "tainted" with those packages when you go back to doing other MOTU work ;-)
<nixternal_> yes
<nixternal_> OK, I will just build a kde4 pbuilder, that is a good idea
<jdong> sounds great
<nixternal_> pbuilder update isn't grabbing them
<jdong> what commmand are you using to add the sources?
<jdong> you need --override-config
<nixternal_> I added the sources manually (emacs) into my feisty pbuilder sources.list
<jdong> did you do --save-after-login?
<nixternal_> that worked, however  it failed to fetch those, because there is not a Packages.gz
<jdong> hmm, Riddell doesn't have a Packages.gz?
<jdong> wow, he really doesn't
<nixternal_> heh
<nixternal_> so I will have to do it the local way :)
<jdong> I guess you will have to do it the local way :)
<nixternal_> jdong: scanpackages, should that > Packages or Packages.gz
<jdong> Packages
<nixternal_> k
<jdong> since it's local it's probably not worth your extra keystrokes to gzip it :D
<nixternal_> the --bind for pbuilder, should I use that with update
<jdong> you need to use the --bindmount command for each pbuilder command
<nixternal_> ahh
<nixternal_> OK
<jdong> else it won't be able to access that directory from the chroot
<jdong> hmm....
* jdong considers moving his entire system onto LVM.....
<nixternal_> hrmm, says it can't find my Packages.gz
<jdong> hmm....
<jdong> the commands I have prevu use are...
<jdong>       os.system('dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages 2>/dev/null')
<jdong> --bindmounts /var/cache/prevu/%s-debs
<jdong> nothing terribly special....
<nixternal_> Failed to fetch file:/var/cache/pbuilder/feisty/localrepo/./Packages.gz  File not found
<jdong> well, gzip Packages I guess....
<jdong> strange; it works here without gzipping
<nixternal_> is it file:/ or file:///
<jdong> file:/
<jdong> "deb file:/var/cache/prevu/%s-debs ./"
<nixternal_> Ign file: ./ Release.gpg
<nixternal_> Ign file: ./ Release
<nixternal_> Ign file: ./ Packages
<nixternal_> Err file: ./ Packages
<nixternal_> does it matter that the dir contains .dsc, .build, .changes and such besides .debs?
<jdong> nope, it should not matter
<jdong> are you sure your --bindmounts is working?
<nixternal_> shh!
<jdong> mmm? :)
<nixternal_> ;)
<nixternal_> I still get the Ign file: for it, however it doesn't scream that error anymore
<jdong> it might Ign some; that's fine
<jdong> as long as it finds one of the candidates and doesn't scream, it's fine
<nixternal_> argh, I can never remember the wget command to grab *.gz or whatever
<nixternal_> I tried one, but it grabbed the entire site I thin
<nixternal_> k
<nixternal_> heh
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I suck at those too :D
* _StefanS_ is back.
<MidMark> hi, just a question: why all canon drivers from gutenprint aren't listed by kde-print, but they are present if I install from http://localhost:631 ?
<nixternal_> argh, jdong those .debs aren't working when I try to build the package
<nixternal_> and I think I just found out why, kdelibs5-dev 3.90.1 is amd64 build and not x86
<marseillai_> anyone to look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5046 it's a package of smplayer
<_StefanS_> marseillai_: what about it ?
<marseillai_> _StefanS_: i was just asking if someone could revu it
<nixternal_> I can't even login to revu, the gpg deal isn't working for me
<ScottK> nixternal_: What result do you get??
<myriam_rs> folks, you are in Sevilla and still at work?
<nixternal_> None
<nixternal_> heh
* ScottK gets that on one box I have, but not another.  I think there is a bad passphrase stuck in a cache somewhere.
<ScottK> I haven't fully troubleshot it, I just use the other box.
<nixternal_> well it asked me for a passphrase and I entered
<nixternal_> it
<ScottK> OK.  Then that's not it. Dunno what to suggest then.
<nixternal_> it would be nice if we could just use our lp passwords
<nixternal_> instead of having to decrypt it every time
<ScottK> Yes, but don't forget that REVU is community sponsored.  It's no part of Canonical's systems.
<ScottK> Good luck.  Gotta run.
<nixternal_> hiya jjesse
<nixternal_> man, my silly issue with the localrepos, was sources.list pointing to gutsy, how silly
<nixternal_> ARGH!
<nixternal_> kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libqt4-dev-kdecopy but it is not going to be installed
<nixternal_> anyone (Riddell) know how to get around this?
<Tm_T> nixternal_: find out why libqt4-dev-kdecopy it is not going to be installed
<Tm_T> like, is wrong version available?
<nixternal_> this is via pbuilder
<Tm_T> hmm, that's interesting
<nixternal_> it seems that libqt4-dev-kdecopy won't install is because of its broken dependencies
<jjesse> hiya nixternal_
<nixternal_> are you still planning on coming to Chicago?
<jjesse> yeah next week
<nixternal_> what days?
<jjesse> umm monday thru friday i'll be in class/town
<jjesse> i'm actually driving down to chi town on sunday
<nixternal_> hrmm, Sunday I am doing Mother's Day with the family
<nixternal_> do you know if you will have any free time at all?
<nixternal_> that is the week of my finals too
<jjesse> i don't know what my schedule will be
<jjesse> probablly class 8am to 5pm?
<_StefanS_> wooooha
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-28
<santiago-ve> hi guys, any of you is experiencing "strange" system freezes?
<Serega> hey
<Serega> Riddell: hey, how about to write gdebi for KDE4 on C++?
<Riddell> Serega: why?
<Serega> Riddell: personally, I feel more comfortable with C++ and tend to performance (minor)
<Serega> Riddell: it's not a problem wit python, just a proposal
<Serega> *with
<Riddell> seems like an awful lot of work porting a pygtk app to c++
<Serega> aaaagh....
<Serega> Riddell: I forgot it's multiface...
<Serega> question is disappeared :)
 * comm_a_nder wishes kvim fpr kde4
<comm_a_nder> *g*
<Serega> comm_a_nder: it is present! ('konsole -e vim') :)
<Riddell> maybe yzis will release one day
<snikker> Sorry if i write here, but i've got no answer in #kubuntu. After upgrade to 8.04 all my ksplash screen are oversized... How can i see them at normal size?
<Riddell> we don't use ksplash in 8.04, I'd recommend removing it
<comm_a_nder> Serega: kind of ... :)
<Serega> :)
<snikker> Riddell: there is a replacemente for ksplash in 8.04?
<comm_a_nder> but seriously, yzis seems to be dead am i the only one, wishing the power of vim inside a kde app with all the advantages of kde?
<comm_a_nder> ah no, there is still action in yzis svn
 * Hobbsee suggests gvim
<Hobbsee> not kde, thouhg
<Hobbsee> then again, it is a gui
<comm_a_nder> jepp gvim has some features i like a lot but ist unfortunately gtk
<comm_a_nder> not that bad, but not the best
<Riddell> snikker: no
<snikker> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> comm_a_nder: go ahead and make it, then :)
<Jucato> http://code.google.com/soc/2008/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=370F903C96FF67D1 <- "Vi-like, modal editing mode for Kate"
<toscalix> hi, I've detected an issue about the installer ubuntu that I want to ask, or do you prefer I write it down in a e-mail to any list?
<Riddell> toscalix: try evand, he's the installer man
<toscalix> his e-mail?
<Riddell> evand@ubuntu
<toscalix> thanks
<Riddell> seele: what's the irc channel peter sikking is on?
<seele> Riddell: openusability
<seele> guiguru
<seaLne> Nightrose: any idea what happened to the kubuntu banner (thin white bannerwith poles at top and bottom) after frosscon?
<seaLne> any other kubuntu-de folks about?
<\sh> seaLne, what says czessi?
<seaLne> Czessi: any idea what happened to the kubuntu banner that was at frosscon?
<neversfelde|mobi> seaLne: I think it is in Berlin, but not sure
<seaLne> neversfelde|mobi: could you find out and let me know please when you get a chance?
<neversfelde|mobi> seaLne: will do
<seaLne> great thanks
<neversfelde|mobi> seaLne: this banner? http://www.kubuntu-de.org/bilder/events/linux-info-tag-dresden-2007
<neversfelde|mobi> on the table
<Riddell> gosh, we have lots of banners
<Riddell> this one http://www.kubuntu-de.org/bilder/events/linux-info-tag-dresden-2007#img4
<seaLne> the one on the right
<neversfelde|mobi> :) ok.
<seaLne> i don't think i've seen the stand in the middle of 4 before?
<seaLne> or is that the standard one?
<seaLne> the banner that was lying on the table might be usefull for the front of the kubuntu booth at akademy though
<neversfelde|mobi> I think all banners are in Berlin waiting for Linux Tag
<seaLne> thats before akademy anyway isn't it?
<neversfelde|mobi> yes, I think so
<neversfelde|mobi> end of may
<Czessi> seaLne: i have all the both stuff here in berlin
<Czessi> for linuxtag next month
<seaLne> Czessi: what does it consist of?
<Czessi> plastic plane
<jpatrick> http://www.seqfault.de/files/hardy-thankyou.png <- awesome
<Nightrose> seaLne: nope sorry - don't know what happened to it after that and I am not sure I saw it at cebit
<Nightrose> back to class - cya
<santiago-ve> mkay... back to the lockups problem
<santiago-ve> >.<
<santiago-ve> wish me luck guys!
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RichardJohnson/OpenWeek/KubuntuDevel
<nixternal> review that and see if I am missing anything from it and if it is decent for today's talk
<Riddell> nixternal: looks all good to me
<nixternal> hopefully it will get 30+ minutes of paste time and then open it up for questions
<nosrednaekim> today?
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: yup
<nosrednaekim> that wasn't very well advertised this time
<nixternal> sure it was, it was all over the planet the past week
 * nosrednaekim doesn't read the planet <_<
<nosrednaekim> anyway... lookin forward to that KDE4 talk
<stdin> it's in the weekly newsletter too
<nixternal> ya, I have to put something together for the KDE 4 talk yet
<nixternal> the documentation talk I will just use what I have used for the past 430824320 OpenWeeks :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<stdin> which is "Oh god please help us! :s"?
<nixternal> you know it
<santiago-ve> mkay... back to the kernell testing
<nixternal> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ <- that looks sharp
<santiago-ve> would look nicer if it had blue stuff arround...
<nixternal> hehe, no doubt
<daskrEEch> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi daskrEEch
<jcastro> nixternal: you're up in about 2 hours!
<nixternal> oh man, I gotta go, I won't be around...can' you do it jcastro?
<nixternal> you aren't falling for it are you?
<nixternal> I had 'GOTCHA!' already typed out if you started to freak a bit :p
<jcastro> nixternal: I would have driven to chicago and killed you myself.
<nixternal> could we have gotten a drink first though?
<jcastro> sure.
<nixternal> groovy
 * nixternal leaves for about 8 hours
<Riddell> jpatrick: poke
<Riddell> jpatrick: I've added a patch to bug 194474, the question is what will removing that while loop break?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194474 in kdelibs "[hardy] kded in loop (100%CPU) when using 'mount automatically'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194474
<Riddell> jpatrick: are you in contact with upstream?
<Riddell> please test package at end of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/194474
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194474 in kdelibs "[hardy] kded in loop (100%CPU) when using 'mount automatically'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Will do once I get done finding out about the criminal history of my English ancestors: http://www.oldbaileyonline.org/index.jsp
 * daskrEEch waves at seele  :-)
 * seele waves back
<daskrEEch> How are you?
<seele> more busy than i would like to be
<seele> moved in to a new place this past week.. so havent been able to do any oss work at all
<seele> (infact, i'm a little bit behind in day job work too..)
<daskrEEch> ah right I recall you mentioning a move
<daskrEEch> Hope that goes well
<Riddell> Kubuntu talk in #ubuntu-classroom by the way
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, isn't Saturday meetingday again?
<_sourcemaker> will there be a vmware-server repository available for hardy?
 * apachelogger places a whole plate of cookies on nixternal's desk
<funderburg> Gah!  Ended just before my question.   :-(
 * seele swipes a cookie from nixternal's desk
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that was fun!
<Arby> nixternal: great show
<nosrednaekim> funderburg: oh i'm sorry! I didn't see that one :(
<nixternal> funderburg: ask away!
<funderburg> no probs.  :-)   Was just wondering when we might see a knetworkmanager for kde4?
<funderburg> using the version for 3 is awkward.
<nixternal> actually, I know someone who is playing around with that right now, so I am hoping that with the 0.7 release it won't be to far off
<apachelogger> funderburg: knetworkmanager is mainly maintained by opensuse developers I think
<nosrednaekim> funderburg: there is actually a plasmoid for that in kde svn
<funderburg> really?  haven't come across it.  will look.
<Riddell> top stuff nixternal
<funderburg> thanks nixternal!
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it should, but I'll be away
<nixternal> thanks, we had a good turnout
<Riddell> if someone else wants to organise it, you may
<wolfger> nixternal: I ran `sudo apt-get install riddell` like you suggested, but it errored out. Fix that package, will you?
<nixternal> my keyboard is hot!
<nixternal> wolfger: it is missing the irn-bru dependency
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I think it would be cool to have a meeting in case someone from openweek wants to drop some thoughts
 * apachelogger votes for nixternal to organize the meeting :P
<nixternal> go figure
<nixternal> I organize something, then I get blamed for it!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> they are blaming in the classroom-chat already, thanks to daskrEEch!
<nosrednaekim> lol :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> nixternal: but, either you or I have to do it
<daskrEEch> Ok I'm going out for lunch/breakfast
<daskrEEch> nixternal: you are off?
<apachelogger> after all we are 2nd hottest kubuntu devs
<apachelogger> so...
<daskrEEch> who is in the class of First?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: at least it seems the guys enjoyed your jokes :)
<nixternal> ya, I want to go back and read the chat stuff
<daskrEEch> Yeah it was pretty dynamic :)
<daskrEEch> nixternal: I wanna package 4.1 should I hang around for this next class?
<daskrEEch> speaking of packaging should we package Japser or just lean on them?
<apachelogger> japser?
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks for the plug.
<apachelogger> maybe I don't break the meetings page while cleaning it
<apachelogger> Riddell: at what time do we do the Saturday meetings nowadays?
<apachelogger> 23UTC?
<Riddell> 11UTC it used to be
<daskrEEch> apachelogger: Kopeet uses libjasper to do VV in KDE3
<Riddell> could be 10UTC now
<daskrEEch> the license doesn't allow that in KDE4
<daskrEEch> so you need a Jasper executable in your path
<daskrEEch> we don't provide one
<apachelogger> any objections for 10 UTC?
<nixternal> my hands went num, but someone gave me a great idea on my next talk...i am scripting irssi to do my next talk to where I can just sit back and watch it
<daskrEEch> I don't know if it's easier to make one or more correct to try and get the licensing changed
<nixternal> do 5 second triggers to print lines from a txt file :)
<apachelogger> IMO getting the licensing fixed is the better approach
<daskrEEch> nixternal: I'll shoot all the pre arranged questions in the other room so no one will suspect anything
<daskrEEch> apachelogger: Yeah me too
<daskrEEch> I compiled it for myself personally here
<nixternal> that was a great crowd, great questions, great interaction...totally blows away my previous ones
<apachelogger> we have 6 months time ;-)
<nixternal> now I gotta rock out something hardcore for the KDE 4 talk on Wednesday
<awen_> ScottK: when at some point we are committing all our patches for guidance to the svn i have another patch to go with it ... and just poke me, if i should write some words about the changes
<apachelogger> nixternal: just invite aseigo as co-talker
<nosrednaekim> heh
<ScottK> awen_: Riddell is the one to do it.  We need to bug him about it.
<nosrednaekim> would he do that?
<nixternal> that would rock it, but I think he is afk this week as he is having coffee with somebody not in Canada :)
<apachelogger> IMO he is not only the King of KDE
<apachelogger> but also the one of traveling :P
<nixternal> hehe
<awen_> ScottK: okay ... either have him doing the commits, or get our own svn access <-- whatever Riddell prefers
 * ScottK is currently busy giving the bzr guy trouble in #ubuntu-classroom.
<Riddell> awen_: commit messages for each patch would be good
<apachelogger> whom do I have to poke to get the meeting fridged?
<Riddell> nixternal
<jhutchins_wk> Ubotu's MIA.
<awen_> Riddell: okay... i'll make a list of those and send to you
<daskrEEch> nixternal: Ok I'll bug you about 4.1 packaging when I get back I'm starving
<apachelogger> while meeting.fridged() != true; poke("nixternal"); done
<Riddell> thanks awen_
<apachelogger> ~topic sep |
<insanity> Topic separator set to |
<apachelogger> ~topic add Next Meeting on Saturday May 03 @ 10 UTC - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Next Meeting on Saturday May 03 @ 10 UTC - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<nixternal> wow, that is lazy apachelogger
<apachelogger> nixternal: I have shortcuts for insanity but not for /topic :P
<nixternal> heh, Seveas quit and took all of the bots in a fit of rage
<nixternal> no more ubotu
<daskrEEch> Hmm
<daskrEEch> Is there a story behind that?
<nixternal> apachelogger: is that 10am or 10pm?
<apachelogger> IMO there is no such thing as 10am UTC as UTC is 24-hour clock only
<apachelogger> never heard a pilot say xy pm at least ;-)
<yuriy> 13:40 PM ? :D
<apachelogger> ~topic replace 4 Next Meeting on Saturday May 03 @ 10 ante meridiem UTC - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
 * apachelogger hopes that spelling is correct :S
<apachelogger> and that insanity stops lagging :S
<nosrednaekim> might want to make it later... nixternal nor I will probably be able to attend at that time..
<apachelogger> we need the nixternal!
<nosrednaekim> iam IIRC
<nixternal> they don't need me
<nosrednaekim> meridian
* insanity changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Next Meeting on Saturday May 03 @ 10 ante meridiem UTC - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A.m.
<apachelogger> nixternal: what time would be doable for you?
<nixternal> apachelogger: we switch our meetings between 10:00 and 22:00...the last meeting was 22:00, so this meeting will be 10:00
<nixternal> UTC wise, any time after 14:00 works best for me, but I can always catch up later
<nosrednaekim> oh right... forgot about that
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> nixternal: please add it to the fridge then
<nixternal> already added :)
<apachelogger> awesomest
 * apachelogger gives nixternal milk for his cookies
<nixternal> man, bzr has some great tools for packaging that I never knew about
<ScottK> I gotta give james_w credit for an even temper.  I'd have jumped all over me by now.
<awen_> Riddell: here you go: http://awen.dk/packages/guidance/ ... a new version of the gpmhelper is also there, please commit that one instead of the one in the package
<daskrEEch> ksnapshot seems to have a bug in KDE4
<daskrEEch> at least I can't get region to work :(
<Jucato> daskrEEch: what version?
<daskrEEch> 0.8.1
<daskrEEch> Probably long fixed by now
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> still appears in trunk IIRC
<Jucato> daskrEEch: how is the region mode unusable?
<ScottK> Does edit bookmarks work in Konqueror on KDE4 for anyone else?
<nixternal> ScottK: it worked for me the other day as I imported and edited my old bookmarks
<ScottK> I noticed that Konqueror for KDE3 on Hardy was importing old FF2 bookmarks and not the FF3 bookmarks.
<ScottK> I was curious if KDE4 was the same.
<daskrEEch> It goes into a mode where you draw a square then it flashes a message saying press enter to take snapshot or esc to cancel
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe it's just me then.  Was what on Hardy with Kubuntu packages?
<daskrEEch>  Neither key works though
<nixternal> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.
<Jucato> daskrEEch: hm.. works here... from SVN snapshot 4.0.70
<nixternal> I think i noticed the same thing you did though, it grabbed my ff2 bookmarks and not my ff3 ones
<nixternal> I ended up exported the ff3 to html and importing them into konqi 4 that way
<daskrEEch> Jucato: Great :)
<ScottK> That'd be a bug then (probably a packaging bug though).
<daskrEEch> Just needs arrows and ovals now and it's set
<daskrEEch> I wonder if ksnapshot can use flake?
<daskrEEch> Jucato: BTW I'm a certified bachelor now
<Jucato> O.o
<daskrEEch> so if I turn up dead ina few weeks that would be why
<Jucato> oh.... ok....
 * Jucato is still busy trying to figure out wth happened while he was sleeping
<Jucato> I have a feeling it has something to do with nixternal...
<nixternal> ya, blame me!
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: Kubuntu Dev OpenWeek session
<daskrEEch> My Mom Immigrated leaving the family fortunes to me
 * Jucato just woke up
<Jucato> daskrEEch: oh now you can be Kubuntu's sugar daddy
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: rock on man for fielding the questions....awesome crowd today
<Jucato> nixternal: at least you can take comfort in the fact that lovable, good people are always blamed for bad things ;)
<nosrednaekim> daskrEEch: that would be emmigrated
<nixternal> well, I am neither lovable or good people :p
<Jucato> oh well, no comfort for you :P
<nosrednaekim> NP... it was a good crowd
<nixternal> daskrEEch: where did she emigrate to?
<Jucato> actually, it would have been "migrated" afaik
<nixternal> I can't believe only one "2nd class citizen" question came out
<Jucato> heheh it's gotten old by now
<nixternal> I figured there would have been more
<nixternal> I think Zonker put whoever asked that question up to it because of the openSUSE comment :p
<daskrEEch> nosrednaekim: emmigrated is within a country isn't it?
<Jucato> but I saw one such question in the kubuntu forums... didn't bother reading fully or answering... because the argument was shite :)
<nosrednaekim> daskrEEch: no... its leaving a country for another
<daskrEEch> nosrednaekim: immigration is within a single country?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> immigration is leaving one country for another...otherwise it wouldn't be INS
<nosrednaekim> daskrEEch: immigration is coming INTO a country
<Jucato> ex + migrate = emigrant = out of; in + migrate = immigrant = into
<nixternal> INS is always raiding Chicago for immigrants
<daskrEEch> Hmm The Plasam Dictionary has them with nearly the same meaning
<Jucato> both are leaving one country for another. the difference is the "direction", so to speak
<daskrEEch> We had this ina clss when I was 6
<daskrEEch>  I remember it seeming significan't at the time ;)
<Jucato> if you meant "Plasma Dictionary".. then I wouldn't be surprised they nearly mean the same :)
<daskrEEch> well it's 17:07
<Jucato> in the Plasma Dictionary, desktop and panel nearly  mean the same too :P
<daskrEEch> Time for breakfast
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: ^_^
<Jucato> immigrate = to come *into* a country; emigrate = to go *out of* a country. both with the intentions of relocating permanently
 * Jucato *had* to look it up...
 * nosrednaekim dances
 * nosrednaekim didn't study all that vocabulary for the SAT for nothin ;P
<daskrEEch> aw hell you are right
<daskrEEch>  that question was on the SAT
<daskrEEch> I remember it now :)
<Riddell> ScottK: did you try that?
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-kde-en/+bug/203349
<Nightrose> that is the bug aacid is talking about
<Riddell> anyone asked carlos?
<emonkey> hm?
<emonkey> oh not me I think ...
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-29
<Jucato> definitely not me either :)
<daskrEEch> checkout on KDE takes a while
<nosrednaekim> daskrEEch: if you package 4.1 you will be my hero :)
<Nightrose> hehe mine as well
<daskrEEch> nosrednaekim: Gonna try :)
 * Jucato makes arrangements for daskrEEch's funeral
<daskrEEch> Jucato: I will try to survive for at least two weeks :)
 * Jucato schedules it for the coming weekend
<daskrEEch> Still going
<daskrEEch> I checked out trunk qt-copy and the tagged 4.0.71
<daskrEEch> wentto lunch met a friend came back
<daskrEEch>  ate lunch and walked the dogs
<daskrEEch> I wonder if I can clean the kitchen as well :)
<Jucato> wait until you checkout kdebase :)
<daskrEEch> Don't know if that's gone already
<Jucato> 4.0.71 will be alpha1? or just a regular svn snapshot?
<daskrEEch> Alpha 1
<daskrEEch> I figure I'll start with that and then work out a way to have it updated every so often on a PPA
<daskrEEch> Anyway off to clean the fridge
<JontheEchidna> How smoothly would one be able to upgrade from Kubuntu-KDE4 to any PPA'd 4.1 packages, and would it cause any problems up the road?
 * JontheEchidna borked his installation last time he tried to get Qt 4.4 PPA packages, probably out of his own stupidity
<daskrEEch> Right Fridge cleaned and restocked, floor wiped, stove cleaned and food cooking
<daskrEEch> Still going
<daskrEEch> Lets wash dishes and put away washing :)
<daskrEEch> ok started Kdelibs
<Jucato> you can sleep through kdebase probably
<Jucato> or read the news about reiser in the meantime...
<Jucato> (though that would probably be short)
<nosrednaekim> eh... he get convicted?
<Jucato> yeah
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<robotgeek> ouch
<nosrednaekim> of what>
<nosrednaekim> manslaughter?
<Jucato> first degree murder
<robotgeek> oh noes. i guess this will get stereotyped
<Jucato> http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9930857-7.html <--- still waiting for more authoritative news articles
<Jucato> robotgeek: especially since his "geekiness" was apparently used as a defence
<robotgeek> Jucato: yeah, stupid. should leave defenses to the lawyers.
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Jucato> atually it was the lawyer who used that defense :)
<daskrEEch> robotgeek: Peopel will stop arguing that GTA makes people murders and start saying High end ddevelopment of code that's non commercial does instead
<robotgeek> probably fox will pick up on that
<daskrEEch> nosrednaekim: Did you find out about a python plasmoid?
<Jucato> "Arguing the so-called "geek defense," Hans Reiser's attorney William Du Bois said those behaviors may have been odd, but weren't evidence of murder. In his closing statements, he likened his client to an odd "duckbill platypus," and later stipulated to the fact that Hans Reiser "isn't normal," according to news accounts."
<robotgeek> that was the lawyer even
<nosrednaekim> daskrEEch: I couldn't find any
<nosrednaekim> later guys... dinner time
<ScottK> Riddell: Not yet.
<skreech_> svn killed my computer :(
<skreech_> my keyboard at least
<skreech_> can't type a thing
<skreech_> let me get this straight
<skreech_> kwin catches kbd events and chooses to interpret them?
<skreech_> but passes along registered ones to apps?
<skreech_> would X be one of the apps?
<skreech_> my kbd has power but none of the keys work & I just had to restart kwin
<skreech_> let me hit up a support chan :)
<robotgeek> skreech_: well, this is not a support chan :)
<skreech_> i kno
<robotgeek> heh, okay.
<ScottK> jjesse: I saw this and thought of you.  Dunno if it'd work on your laptop or not: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/28/extended-display-on-the-macbook-with-xorg-conf-ubuntu-804/
 * ScottK basks in the warm glow of his first ever kde4 bug being reproduced by someone in svn.
<JontheEchidna> Heh
 * ScottK tried kde4 for the first time over the weekend.
<skreech_> 0.o
<skreech_> the svn co has dissappeared
<nixternal> oh boy am I stuffed
 * vorian hails nixternal 
<vorian> excellent presentation
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> careful with the hailing though, I ate way to much seafood
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> whoa, the toolchain for Intrepid has already started
<nixternal> I am getting the FTBFS emails already :)
<DASkreech> nixternal: svn co of kde killed my computer
<nixternal> how so?
<Jucato> nixternal: you're vista?
<nixternal> I am vista?
<Jucato> <nixternal> oh boy am I stuffed <---
<robotgeek> lol, gotta use that everywhere now :)
<robotgeek> bloated also works well :)
<Jucato> yeah :)
<DASkreech> Jucato: it takes just as long to move :(
<Jucato> nixternal: did I scare you away from kde-cafe? :)
<nixternal> something happened the other day and I didn't rejoin
<Jucato> oh :)
<nixternal> I didn't have it set to autojoin
<Jucato> hehehe wouldn't be surprised :P
<DASkreech> 0.o
<DASkreech> highly confused
<DaSkreech> test
<DaSkreech> ok
<Jucato> failed
<DaSkreech> Obviously
<DaSkreech> so when I did the svn co I somehow got it in /root
<DaSkreech> which filled up / which I assume is why my computer crashed
<DaSkreech> so I log back in and mv the dir to the external drive
<DaSkreech> and ... it says it's moved but a) the original is still there b) the one on the external is twice the size of the original and c) the directories are named differently
<DaSkreech> anyone knows why a mv would convert all UPPERCASE to lowercase ?
<DaSkreech> V_v
<jtmonz> could someone tell me if any updates for 8.04 have been released since the final version?
<stdin> only a couple packages in hardy-proposed
<jtmonz> stdin: thank you
<nixternal> I think everyone is taking somewhat of a break after that release cycle
<stdin> nixternal: just read the K talk log, nice session :)
<nixternal> thanks
 * DaSkreech asks for help with someone doing a wubi KDE4 install in #kubuntu-kde4
<nixternal> DaSkreech: is it about the disk ejecting to soon and causing an issue?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> it's installed and they can't see the network
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> don't know about that one, check wubi's site for anything
<nixternal> I am sure not many of us in here use wubi
<DaSkreech> I know I'm quite lost
<nixternal> I tried it a couple of beta releases back
 * uga just read on the site "Wubi is spyware and malware, free, and being open source, anyone can verify that."
<uga> obviously my mind added a missing extra comma that changed the real meaning
<DaSkreech> Wow
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You need to jump in #kubuntu-kde4
<DaSkreech> This guy installed today and is just finding bugs like a bloodhound
<DaSkreech> recruit him to docs team :)
<DaSkreech> he has an eye for this
<DaSkreech> Who wants to give me a crash course in packaging KDE? :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU
<nixternal> the wiki does!
 * DaSkreech queues up
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ha ha that dude stormed off
<DaSkreech> he wants his parents to use KDE4 isntead of Windows XP
 * stdin should not have read his emails today
<stdin> nothing good comes from emails, nothing
<DaSkreech> I don't know about that
<DaSkreech> I can increase  my breast size with herbal medicine due to emails
<yuriy> i think i came in at the wrong time
<freeflying>    
<stdin> was that written in invisible ink?
 * stdin runs to find a UV light
<hads> heh
<freeflying> damn internet connection here, keeps lost the connection
<stdin> ping -i 60 google.com
<stdin> pings google every 60 secs
<stdin> it's like a poor-mans keep-alive packet
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll subsribe him to the bug
<jpatrick> Riddell: done, his email has failed here before, however he is responive on LP
<jpatrick> hmm, /me should have checked mail first
<Ahmed-Essam> hi guys
<Ahmed-Essam> I am new here and I want to know where can I start understanding linux ubuntu
<Ahmed-Essam> to develop system realted application
<Riddell> jpatrick: thanks
<Serega> heya!
<ryanakca> Riddell: heard anything back from Ng? *pokes him again*
<Riddell> can't say I have
<guaqua> have others noticed that kpdf prints out a whole bunch of debug information in hardy?
<guaqua> this isn't probably present if you don't start it from command line
<Riddell> doesn't here
<Serega> /me worries only about certain instability of compiz
<guaqua> Riddell: need a sample file?
<moope1> Hi, thanks for making kubuntu work
<moope1> Its a pleasure
<guaqua> Riddell: i get that information every time i change the pdf file and kpdf reloads it: http://pastebin.com/d240e02a6
<Serega> moope1: :)
<moope1> Dual head on my ati carp practically worked out of the box!
<moope1> s/carp/card
<moope1> and its sharp, speedy and a pleasure
<moope1> well done guys
<Riddell> guaqua: could be specific to the pdf file
<guaqua> it probably is, but is it supposed to do that?
<guaqua> latex-generated file, that is
<guaqua> doesn't do it when i disable hyperref-module
<ScottK> Riddell: Is today your archive day?
<ScottK> Riddell: If so, I'd really like to work with you today on getting clamav backports for Feisty/Gutsy done (they will be a lot easier than the Dapper one was).
<ScottK> Riddell: A new clamav got uploaded to Debian last night with a mess of incompatible changes, so I'd really like to get the current one in place.
<\sh> Czessi, ping..did you send already your account data? :)
<Czessi> \sh: no, i'll mail it next weekend
<Czessi> \sh: yesterday the temporary both plan come in. looks good
<\sh> Czessi, cool
<Riddell> ScottK: I suppose it is
<Riddell> ScottK: what needs done?
<ScottK> Riddell: Gimme a sec to grab the bug numbers.
<ScottK> Riddell: The bugs are clamav-gutsy: Bug #219364 clamav-feisty: Bug #219366 pyclamd for both: Bug #219040
<ScottK> I tried to get slangasek to do these yesterday, but he claimed he was moving or something trivial like that.
<ScottK> I guess there's no bot just now.
<ScottK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/219040
<Jucato> you'll have to do !but #
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 219040 in gutsy-backports "Please backport pyclamd_0.1.1-0ubuntu1 from Hardy to Gutsy/Feisty" [Medium,In progress]
<Jucato> or that :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Riddell: The bugs are clamav-gutsy: Bug 219364 clamav-feisty: Bug 219366 pyclamd for both: Bug 219040
<ScottK> Tries again.
<Jucato> !bug 219364
<Jucato> !bug #219364
<Jucato> bah! :)
<ScottK> In any case, it's a regular backport of clamav and pyclamd to gutsy and feisty (no source backport required)
<ScottK> Once those are built and out of New (they'll both need bin-new) then we do the rdepends.
<Riddell> ScottK: part 1 implemented
<Riddell> ScottK: why is python-clamav separate?
<ScottK> Because that one could have been done at any time.
<Riddell> ok, I'll do that now
<ScottK> No one has done backports at all in the last several weeks, but I thought maybe that one would have gotten done in the normal course of business.
<ScottK> Riddell: Note that pyclamd and python-clamav are two different packages.
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: There are two packages for Feisty that just need the Feisty version built again in backports against the new clamav.  Do you want me to upload source backports for that or do your tools handle that case?
<Riddell> I think it would need an upload
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do those.
<Riddell> hmm, nobody has processed the gutsy backports queue for five weeks
<ScottK> Sounds about right.
<Riddell> jpatrick: have you been able to test that kdebase-kio-plugins patch?
<Riddell> seaLne: did you have a luks flash device?
<yao_ziyuan> i simply worship kubuntu 7.10's default style and kwin
 * Artemis_Fowl has not found time yet to install HH...
 * Artemis_Fowl has HH thru updates though
<ScottK> Then you have it.
<Artemis_Fowl> υ, βθτ Ι αλςαυσ φρεση ινσταλλ Κθβθντθ
<Artemis_Fowl> yes, but I always do a frsh install (damn Keyboard modifiers...)
<ScottK> Why?
<Artemis_Fowl> Why do I do a fresh install or why do I curse my keyboard?
<Artemis_Fowl> :-)
<ScottK> Fresh install.  The keyboard thing I get.
<Artemis_Fowl> 'cause while beta testing Kubuntu I install a whole bunch of things...
<ScottK> OK.  I just delete stuff I don't want as I notice it.
<Artemis_Fowl> btw, why aren't unstable KDE4.1 packages provided or at least unstable Qt?
<ScottK> Because 4.0.3 is the current KDE4 release.
<ScottK> Once intrepid is open we plan to switch to 4.1 snapshots asap.
<stdin> Riddell has some Qt packages in his PPA iirc
<Artemis_Fowl> really? link?
<stdin> but, of course, those are totally unsupported ;)
<stdin> see https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive
<stdin> the sources line is at the top
<Artemis_Fowl> ahh, excellent
<Artemis_Fowl> compiling qt-copy in my ancient PC takes way too many hours
<stdin> make sure you only install the Qt4 packages, rather than do an dist-/upgrade, there may be things you do not want otherwise
<Artemis_Fowl> yy. I will give them a shot in the next days...
<smarter> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/ \o/
<ScottK> smarter: Exists, but is not fully populated with the tool chain yet.
<reldruh> hello. I'm trying to compile KDE 4 but I haven't been able to even download qt-copy from anonsvn.kde.org for the last 2 days. Can anybody point me to another way to get it?
 * DASkreech throws hands in the air
<Riddell> reldruh: not a kubuntu question, the kubuntu answer is that you can use my ppa to get qt 4.4 https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive
<DASkreech> :-)
<DASkreech> Riddell: If it makes any differnce I've been doing a svn co of the tagged release since yesterday at 3:00
<DASkreech> though qt-copy came down easily for me :)
<NthDegree> hey guys, i'm a bit confused regarding the release of Kubuntu 8.04
<NthDegree> is it true that KDE 4 will only have 6 months support?
<NthDegree> and 3.5.x gets 18 months?
<nixternal> yes
<NthDegree> it appears wikipedia may have a misprint in that case
<NthDegree> hmm thanks :)
 * nixternal works on putting together KDE 4 talk for tomorrow's OpenWeek session
 * nixternal passes out
<DASkreech> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nixternal> I am trying to figure out the best way to run the session
<nixternal> developer oriented, user oriented, kubuntu oriented, combination of all and if so how much of each
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd suggest oriented towards getting Ubuntu people fired up about trying Kubuntu KDE4.
<nixternal> ya, that is of course my main goal
<nixternal> nice, on Thursday Trolltech is going to be in town giving seminars on Qt4..that rocks
<seaLne> Riddell: yeah i did some testing a few weeks ago with removable luks devices, hal only likes them if they are a partition
<Riddell> seaLne: able to try if it works with the package in comment 30 of bug 194474?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 194474 in kdelibs "[hardy] kded in loop (100%CPU) when using 'mount automatically'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194474
<seaLne> Riddell: btw i don't get 100% cpu without the patch i haven't noticed any probs in 359 with removable media
<seaLne> i take it i would need to restart kde after installing that deb?
<Riddell> seaLne: i think you need to set automatic mount (right click, properties, last tab)
<Riddell> seaLne: killall kded; kded
<Riddell> but mostly I'm after a test that it still works with luks rather than it fixes anything, people have already confimed that
<nixternal> ScottK and seele: ICS is holding a Qt Quickstart Seminar in Tysons Corner in a few weeks if you are interested. I just blogged the information - http://blog.nixternal.com
<nixternal> registration is FREE
<nixternal> I had no idea we had such a large Qt systems integrator in the US
<Jucato> registration is free? kool! where do I sign up?
<Jucato> >:)
<nixternal> read the blog and sign up :)
<Riddell> ScottK: let me know what else needs done with bug 219366 and bug 219364
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 219366 in feisty-backports "Please backport clamav 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1 from Hardy to Feisty" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219366
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 219364 in gutsy-backports "Please backport clamav 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1 from Hardy to Gutsy" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219364
<seaLne> Riddell: dosen't seem to do anything now with luks partitions on removable media :(
<Riddell> seaLne: oh, fooey
<Riddell> seaLne: and changing back to the normal kdebase-kio-plugins does?
<seaLne> well it worked before installing that deb and dosen't now
<Riddell> seaLne: how about non-luks removable media?
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have any ideas as to what kind of development we will be working on for Intrepid? I would like to get a list going on the wiki like you/we did for Hardy showing who's working on what and the statuses possibly...probably good to start after UDS
<Riddell> nixternal: making kde 4 default
<Riddell> filling in the gaps
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs
 * seaLne wishes he currently had more than one pendrive in the house...
<seaLne> Riddell: the potentially good news is that luks might not be broken now nothing is automagically doing stuff
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.  Looks like it's still waiting to build on some archs
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy, thanks!
<ScottK> nixternal: FIguring out what settings need special care in kde3 -> 4 upgrades
<DASkreech> Jucato: walking over?
<Jucato> DASkreech: duh! I'll be swimming
<ScottK> Riddell: Unknown to me, clamcour was removed from Hardy.  Not sure why.  I'll have to upload source for that one.
<Riddell> seaLne: how do you mean?
<seaLne> now when i plugin a pendrive encrypted or not i don't get the popup
<Riddell> hmm
<seaLne> hal is unfortunatly pretty black magic too me
<seaLne> should strace -f of kded show anything when i plug it in, it dosen't
<Riddell> does media:/ show anything in konqueror?
<seaLne> hmm well d3lphin actually shows it and clicking works just no popup
<Riddell> seaLne: this unencrypted?
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> i'll reformat and try encrypted
<Riddell> thanks
<seaLne> weird it shows the previous contents...
<seaLne> Riddell: nope encrypted dosen't work
<seaLne> could not mount device the reported error was: the drive is encrypted
<Riddell> hmm, so the fix for 100% cpu usage on automount breaks encrypted
<Riddell> which is probably the better way
<seaLne> yeah
<smarter> can't we add a simple test like "IF encrypted THEN $do_the_evil_loop"?
<smarter> or does it also loop with encrypted + automount?
<smarter> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hmm, maybe maybe
<Riddell> ok, that works for unencrypted
<Riddell> seaLne: how do I format an encrypted drive?
<seaLne> cryptsetup luksFormat /dev/sdX1; cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdX1 sdX1; mkfs.vfat /dev/mapper/sdX1;cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/sdX1; remove and plug back in
<seaLne> thats not a particuarly well encrypted way but fine for testing
<neversfelde|mobi> I have several encrypted devices here, so if you need a tester, tell me
<Riddell> Could not mount device.
<Riddell> The reported error was:
<Riddell> The drive is encrypted.
<Riddell> humph
<neversfelde|mobi> but I do not have this 100% cpu problem
<Riddell> it may only affect non-encrypted drives
<neversfelde|mobi> mhh
<seaLne> Riddell: can you reproduce the 100%?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> using the hardy version of kdebase-kio-plugins now and it has the same error on my encrypted drive
<rivo> hi, does anyone know a little about casper?
<rivo> I'm remastering kubuntu cd and I want to get rid of the "about kubuntu" icon, but it just won't die :-P
<Riddell> that's just a file it copies
<DASkreech> !info casper
<ubot5> casper: Run a "live" preinstalled system from read-only media. In component main, is extra. Version 1.87 (gutsy), package size 49 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Riddell> should be able to grep for it
<rivo> Riddell: I found the casper script that copies it and I tried to make my own casper script that removes it but it doesn't work
<rivo> Riddell: and I'd prefer not to change existing stuff
<Riddell> just remove the relevant lines from 10adduser:
<Riddell> or remove /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/about-kubuntu.desktop.tobemoved before making the livefs
<rivo> Riddell: I tried to make my own script (casper-bottom/20something) which should be executed after 10adduser and which basically does  rm /root/home/$USERNAME/Desktop/about-kubuntu.desktop but it doesn't seem to have any effect at all
<rivo> Riddell: is it possible that I should run some script after adding a casper script?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> make sure its executable
<rivo> it is
<Riddell> dunno then
<rivo> I even added all the "header" stuff 10adduser has (checking if first arg is "prereqs", sourcing casper-functions, starting and ending log message) but still nothing :-(
<rivo> ok, well, I'll probably have to go the change-existing-files route then
<rivo> thanks anyway
<ScottK> Riddell: sylpheed-claws and sylpheed-claws-gtk2 need accepted in feisty-backports.
<ScottK> Don't think I saw those.
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> I'll do source uploads for clamcour and python-clamav and then I think we'll be done.
<ScottK> Riddell: clamcour for feisty-backports and gutsy-backports uploaded.
<Riddell> seaLne: I didn't realise you had to use the popup to decrypt the usb disk, and the popup doesn't work if you start kded by hand for some reason
<seaLne> ah
<seaLne> in fact yeah you're right which is why you can't access non removable encrypted devices
<Riddell> fixed mediamanager module if you're still in a mood for testing http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kded_mediamanager.so
<Riddell> goes in /usr/lib/kde3/kded_mediamanager.so
<Riddell> but you need to log out and in again to get it to work with the popup
<Riddell> (don't bother if you don't want to do that :)
<seaLne> i'd rather not atm, going to bed soon aswell
<Riddell> neversfelde|mobi: fancy trying that?
<neversfelde|mobi> should go to bed
<Riddell> :)
<jjesse> evening :)
<neversfelde|mobi> can I do this tomorrow?
<Riddell> sure
<jjesse> no you must do it today :) :)
<neversfelde|mobi> I am afraid
<neversfelde|mobi> but my girlfriend is more convincing
<neversfelde|mobi> :D
<guaqua> hacker with a girlfriend, a rarity
<neversfelde|mobi> rofl, I am not a hacker
<guaqua> okay, it makes more sense, then ;)
<neversfelde|mobi> put it on ToDo for tommorrow morning. gn8
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like python-clamav needed to get uploaded after clamav.  It built against the old version.  I'll upload source for that in a bit.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-04-30
<ScottK> Riddell: python-clamav uploaded to feisty/gutsy-backports
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that's it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks again for all your help today on clamav and company.
<gnomerules> why don't you ditch KDE and go with Gnome? you know brown is hotter than blue!
<gnomerules> Hobbsee: don't kick me either :p
<gnomerules> I have a cookie for you if you can guess who this troll is...
<gnomerules> :(
<gnomerules> it is nixternal silly
<robotgeek> lol
<gnomerules> I have to use this mibbit garbage in one classroom on campus
<Riddell> there's always a way to tunnel around these things
<robotgeek> ssh not worky?
<gnomerules> I can't figure out Putty to save my life
<yao_ziyuan> is 8.04 the last version that uses kde 3.x?
<robotgeek> yao_ziyuan: will probably be so
<yao_ziyuan> .
<JontheEchidna> A tear shed for code lost. ;.;
<Jucato> open source code is (almost) never lost! :)
<Jucato> (besides, we'll still have kde3 packages... but probably not in main anymore)
<Jucato> that's still TBD in UDS
<JontheEchidna> I just wanted to use that quotish thing
<Jucato> T_T
<Jucato> oh wait, that's not "a tear"...
<yao_ziyuan> there is a bug in kubuntu 8.04's default kwin style "Crystal"
<yao_ziyuan> In KDE 3.5.8/9, start a Firefox 2, set the main window in normal state (rather than maximized or minimized), let the main window's upper and lower sides dock the upper edge and lower edge of the desktop, but don't let the left and right sides dock. Then, maximize it, restore it, minimize it, restore it, and now you can see its lower side has an undrawn hollow zone.
<yao_ziyuan> this is best seen when there is something white behind firefox
<seele> is camera mounting broken again?
<yao_ziyuan> like a maximized Kate
<yao_ziyuan> i've mailed Crystal's author on this bug
<yao_ziyuan> personally i think kde4 is oriented for non-computer people
<yao_ziyuan> making the OS like a TV
<JontheEchidna> As opposed to the desktop being like a folder inside a file manager?
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> i support kde4's desktop widgets
<yao_ziyuan> but the taskbar/menu system is stupid
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I wasn't insinuating that you were against it
<JontheEchidna> or not trying to, anyway. ")
<JontheEchidna> *:)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I think aseigo is going to be in Canada... though I still doubt he would want to be a guest speaker :P
<Jucato> (aseigo lives in Canada... so I guess he's there already?)
<nosrednaekim> exactly
<Jucato> nixternal: pokey pokey... just wondering if in the next release, we could make an offline version of the release notes available (the one linked to in the "Release Notes" at the bottom of Step 1 of 6 of Ubiquity)
<dasKreech> I may be nitpicking but why do we refer to a menu in the Konqueror introduction that doesn't exist?
<dasKreech> nixternal: can you shoot me the packaging link again
<Jucato> dasKreech: what menu?
<dasKreech> Windows
<Jucato> well, unless Kubuntu is willing to patch the doc and maintain it on our end... that menu still exists :)
<dasKreech> Well if we patch the code the doc should be patched as well eh ?
<dasKreech> hi jjesse
<Jucato> we don't patch the code actually
<Jucato> just the XMLGUI file
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: I haven't said hi o you in ages
<dasKreech> BUt then the doc needs translation...
<dasKreech> though  I guess we would be removing strings
<jjesse> hello dasKreech
<jjesse> evening ;)
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<dasKreech> NIce!
<jjesse> what doc?
<dasKreech> When did Firefox start shipping with Flash
<dasKreech> jjesse: When you start up Konqueror it shows a doc that references a menu that doesn't exist
<Jucato> which doc specifically? About Konqueror? which "page"?
<Jucato> ah this part "Advanced users will appreciate the Konsole which you can embed into Konqueror (Window ->  Show Terminal Emulator)." ?
<jjesse> ah that part
<jjesse> sorry haven't booted into linux all week
 * jjesse ducks
 * dasKreech gasps!!
<Jucato> and nixternal was using gnome... oh great! just great!
 * Jucato starts to use GNOME again
<dasKreech> It's nixternal he's gotten to you!
<jjesse> grin
 * dasKreech uses X and twm
<jjesse> like i mentioned in my post to planet.ubuntuy.com when i'm teaching and using a projector i have problems
<dasKreech> He made a Gnome package. A Gnome Package!
<jjesse> i think he should be fired then :)
<dasKreech> Jucato: It's under Tips btw
<dasKreech> On the front page when you start it
<Jucato> yeah.. I saw it (didn't you see ^^^)
<dasKreech> Jucato: Where is that?
<Jucato> [11:49] <Jucato> ah this part "Advanced users will appreciate the Konsole which you can embed into Konqueror (Window ->  Show Terminal Emulator)." ?
<dasKreech> Jucato: I know where do you see that?
<Jucato> same place as you did
<dasKreech> that's not what I see
<Jucato> About Konqueror -> Tips
<dasKreech> splitting a window into two parts (e.g. Window ->  Split View Left/Right)
<dasKreech> not in about Konqueror
<Jucato> er  Imeant
<dasKreech> on the actual page you see when you start Konqueror
<Jucato> Konqueror Intro
<dasKreech> ..
<dasKreech> I don't see that anywhere :(
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> 2nd to the last tip iirc
<dasKreech> Ah duh
<dasKreech> I read that at least 4 times and never saw it
<dasKreech> Must be tired
<Jucato> obviously :)
<dasKreech> Ok I pulled the 4.0.71 tarballs
<dasKreech> How are they nomrally packaged?
<Jucato> stdin is the best person to ask since he has been doing the KDE 4 PPA's for quite some time now
<stdin> not easily ;)
<stdin> I'd suggest getting the sources for 4.0.3 and copying the debian dir from them, then tweaking to make it work
<Jucato> sorry to wake you up stdin
<stdin> Jucato: was already awake, it's just coming to 5am but the birds are screaming already
<Jucato> hahaa
<Jucato> I woke up at 3am :)
<stdin> did I say screaming, I meant singing of course :p
<Jucato> actually 2am.. but decided to extend by an hour
<nixternal> mmm gnome
<stdin> at least I had a nice breakfast, cold Chinese sweat and sour, yummy :)
<jjesse> :)
<dasKreech> nixternal: Stop playing footsie!
<dasKreech> stdin: I'm packaging 4.0.71
<dasKreech> go to debian and see if they have a set of scripts?
<Jucato> nixternal: saw my little ping suggestion up there? how feasible would that be?
<stdin> dasKreech: I'm not sure if they have scripts, but they should have some packages which you can steel/copy
<Jucato> stdin: sweat and sour? yes. cold? hell no! :(
<Jucato> dasKreech: so why not just copy over the debian/ directory from 4.0.3?
<dasKreech> stdin: Where can I get the debian dir?
<stdin> Jucato: well, I put it in the microwave for a couple mins ;)
<Jucato> apt-get source foo :D
 * Jucato hugs nixternal... seems to be asleep or lacking life
<stdin> dasKreech: they are in experimental
<dasKreech> Jucato: He's feeding his short lawn ornaments
<stdin> you can add "deb-src http://ftp.<your mirror>.debian.org/debian experimental main" to your sources.list
<dasKreech> The dist-upgrade :)
<stdin> deb-src contains no .debs, so should be "safe" ;)
<dasKreech> Yeah I picked up on that :)
<dasKreech> Let me go hunt a mirror
 * dasKreech blames canada
<stdin> http://packages.debian.org/experimental/i386/kdelibs-bin/download
<stdin> there's a list there
<nixternal> Jucato: what ping suggestion?
<nixternal> nevermind
<jjesse> nixternal: shouldn't you be hanging out on #gnome now :P
<dasKreech> stdin: those are latest?
<dasKreech> seems a bit out
<stdin> those are the latest debian seems to have
<dasKreech> jjesse: Nope #freenode-cafe is the closest he gets :)
<jjesse> lol
<nixternal> yes, i am all for offline release notes...however....the release notes for offline use would have to be completed 2 months prior to the official release...which should be OK as long as there isn't major changes
<nixternal> jjesse: they fight to much in the gnome hacker channels :)
<jjesse> nixternal: good luck on getting changes set 2 months before release
<jjesse> for offline release notes
<dasKreech> well the logo is a karate kick to the face
<nixternal> the freezes were pretty well respected except for KDE 4 stuff
<nixternal> in the future that will of course get better
<jjesse> isn't that what they said last time :)
<dasKreech> yeah Plasma joins up with everyone in 4.2 correct?
<nixternal> unless we created a seperate release notes item, got it quickly translated in a couple of weeks to include as part of k-d-s maybe?
<dasKreech> and hopefully by then Koffice will be sorted enough that they are in a cycle
<jjesse> that's an interesting idea
<Jucato> nixternal: there's this channel spstarr setup for KDE and GNOME "moderates" for socializing without bias :)
<Jucato> I think #freedesktop-chat or something...
<Jucato> aaaanyway
<Jucato> off to lunch
<dasKreech> #freedesktop-cafe
<dasKreech> I just said it :)
<Jucato> oh right
<Jucato> I tend not to read backlogs :P
<dasKreech> Jucato: Ok I'm with you I don't like d3lphin
<dasKreech> stdin: I'll assume you have no docs on this?
<stdin> dasKreech: on what?
<stdin> packaging KDE4? nope
<dasKreech> grr
<stdin> it would be difficult to make any, as it's a moving target and just needs packaging foo
<dasKreech> ah well I need some
<dasKreech> I pulled amarok and koffice as well
<stdin> start with kdelibs first ;)
<stdin> don't want to get ahead of yourself
<dasKreech> Ok :)
<dasKreech> I'll unpack that tarball
<stdin> you'll probably going to need newer versions of some libs, those will be in kdesupport
<stdin> ie: package those too ;)
<dasKreech> ahmm
<dasKreech> I didn't see any tarballs for kdesupport
<dasKreech> I'll look again
<stdin> the life of a packager, "Dependencies, Dependencies, Dependencies". like balmer but with less sweat
<stdin> dasKreech: may only be in svn
<dasKreech> Yeah it's like runnign RedHat all over again
 * dasKreech curses
<dasKreech> svn hates me right now
<dasKreech> I'll try and pull it though
<stdin> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/ svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdesupport/
<nixternal> who wants to send me a messenger bag? I need to replace my laptop backpack cuz it is killing me to carry around all of the time
<nixternal> I wanted one of the Ubuntu ones, but a) they aren't in the store anymore, and b) they were way to expensive to purchase from the US
<dasKreech> Hooray it moved!
<dasKreech> Lets see if it completes :)
<dasKreech> Whoot done
<dasKreech> ok have the two folders now
<dasKreech> stdin: ping :)
<stdin> PONG: 21412312
<dasKreech> actually deping
<dasKreech> I need to finish writing this
<stdin> too late, package are sent ;P
<dasKreech> I'll ... shoot I can't do this tomorrow I'm in a meeting all day
<dasKreech> ok...
<dasKreech> how long does packaging normally take?
<stdin> depends on the complexity of the package
<dasKreech> kdelibs kdesupport
<dasKreech> maybe kdebase
<stdin> making a package isn't too difficult, making a *good* package can be
<dasKreech> Yeah I've heard nixternal bemoan that :-)
<Jucato> lies...
<stdin> for most of the stuff in kdesupport you can just copy the debian dir from the one in the reops and up the version
<dasKreech> Making a good package is easy??
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> I'll grab that when I reboot
<stdin> if you can package kdelibs, you can package anything :)
 * dasKreech does Tim allen's laugh
<stdin> although if you want to do it right, you'll update the copyright info too, but I usually leave that to the end because I HATE IT
<Jucato> I can package GNU hello!
<stdin> try packaging a python app, it's evil, EVIL I TELL YOU
<stdin> EVILLLLLLLLLLLL
<stdin> !
<dasKreech> Jucato: I think it's still one version behind
<Jucato> update it! :)
<dasKreech> Yep one version behind
<dasKreech>  I've actually had a few of my classes setup the latest version
<dasKreech> It's amazing how much they curse then how long they spend playing with it
<dasKreech> stdin: Ok another thing does it make sense to have a snapshot PPA ?
<stdin> if you want people to be able to install it, yeah ;)
<dasKreech> no sorry
<stdin> I wouln't want to put it into the main kde4 repo now
<dasKreech> let me make myself clearer
<dasKreech> does it make sense to have a tracking PPA and a snapshot PPA ?
<dasKreech> so we expect I think 4 snapshots starting with Alpha 1
<dasKreech> but we also want to do new packages say every 2 weeks
<dasKreech> does it make sense to keep those apart?
<stdin> keeping the "official" releases away from the snapshot releases it probably a good idea
<stdin> then people can choose and you'll get less complaints
<stdin> and you will get complaints ;)
<dasKreech> so that's 2 PPAs then?
<stdin> seeing as there's no way to add a pocket to a PPA it would have to be 2
<dasKreech> What happened to Riddell's Gutsy KDE4 PPA?
<stdin> stupid LP :/
<dasKreech> is it still being used?
<dasKreech> As I understand it there are only 2 servers for all the PPAs?
<stdin> you mean the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<dasKreech> Don't want to seem like we are using up all the slots
<stdin> the PPAs have 6 (virtual) builders, 3 for i386, 3 for amd64 and 3 for lpia
 * Jucato wonders who took glxinfo away...
<stdin> and if the language pack team can lock up the i386 buildds for 12 hours at a time, I don't see why we can't
<stdin> mesa-utils: /usr/bin/glxinfo
<Jucato> hm...
 * Jucato looks in the dvd...
 * dasKreech smacks forehead
<dasKreech> Right these aree build servers
<dasKreech> I would be doing uploads
<stdin> you upload, the builds go into a queue, when there is a free slot your package builds
 * Jucato wonders why 1. it's no longer installed by default and 2. not in the dvd :(
<stdin> à la https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Jucato> ohwell, the mysteries of life :)
<Jucato> 42
<stdin> 21*2
 * stdin knew it
<Jucato> 14*3
<stdin> the language pack builders are at it AGAIN
<dasKreech> what''s hppa ?
<stdin> it's a CPU arch, on certain servers
<stdin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HPPA
<dasKreech> Has an extraordinary number of items in queue
<dasKreech> Which is going up
<stdin> dasKreech: that's the language package builders, ~160 of those are theirs
<dasKreech> well I have a bunch of language stuff for KDE4 as well :)
<stdin> of you mean hppa?
<stdin> then, yeah, it always has a large queue
<stdin> dasKreech: unless you have ~250 package, it's nothing compared to them ;)
<stdin> that's source packages too, not binary
<dasKreech> More like 49 :)
<stdin> sounds about right
<stdin> those are in the kde4 ppa too
<stdin> takes ages to upload those :p
<dasKreech> I can imagine
<Riddell> wow, guidance has a lot of patches
<Sime> I'm guessing that a lot of them could be pushed upstream.
<Sime> there's some interesting stuff in there...
<Riddell> Sime: that's what I'm doing right now
<Sime> Riddell: was going to ask you to expand "LP #1234" etc into a full URL.
<ubottu> Sime: Bug 1234 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1234 is private
<Sime> in the patches.
<Sime> well, the commits
<Riddell> ok
<Sime> I gotta say, the part of the OS 'stack' that guidance operates in is a quagmire.
<Riddell> Sime: all done
 * Sime looking at patches.
<Riddell> quagmire, good word, I should use that more :)
<Sime> It sounds better than "crap".
<Sime> I'm wondering if guidance would attract as many patches if it wasn't so easy to hack and tweak.
<Riddell> if it was in c++ I doubt anyone would touch it
<Sime> if it was C++ it would segfault and say nothing.
 * Hobbsee grins
<Sime> the step from hacking shell scripts to python is real small.
<Sime> a *lot* of people hack shell scripts.
 * Riddell would rather python any day over shell
<Riddell> I wonder if anyone has fixed the randr module for KDE 4.1
<Sime> I mean, it easier to push people (non-programmers) to hash python than C++.
 * Sime reads the guidance changelog.
<Sime> every man and his dog has had a go at packaging guidance. :-)
<Sime> Riddell: will you be at LinuxTag?
<Riddell> no
<Sime> someone said there would be  a Kubuntu booth.
<Riddell> I believe so, the likes of _Czessi, apachelogger, Nightrose will probably be there
<Riddell> not much activity since 4.0 http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/randr/
<Sime> I'm not too far from being able to start on guidance for KDE 4.
<Sime> guidance needs a good rethink and reevaulation.
<Sime> the landscape has changed a bit.
<Sime> What kind of admin tools for KDE4 are you missing in kubuntu these days?
<Riddell> printing (which is being worked on)
<Riddell> user config
<Sime> kuser any good?
<Riddell> not looked, don't think it's changed since KDE 1
<Sime> need PolicyKit too in KDE.
<Riddell> oh yes
<Sime> Dirk was working on it.
<Riddell> he was?
<Sime> but I don't know what the status is.
<Sime> he blogged about it
<Riddell> there was a SoC project for it but nobody mentored so it didn't get in
<Sime> he was working on the password popup thingy.
<Sime> AFAIK, that is the only real KDE specific bit needed.
<Riddell> oh aye http://wire.dattitu.de/archives/2008/04/13/PolicyKit-fun.html
<Riddell> for display setup that randr module would seem to be the way to go except it has bugs
<Sime> yeah, depending entirely on randr would be great. If it actaull work for everyone.
<Sime> actually
<Riddell> I havn't looked at the tool redhat/ubuntu are using for it
<Sime> a mountconfig tool that supported FUSE would be interesting too
<Riddell> power manager ought to use solid and plasma and stuff, but nobody is working on it
 * Riddell tempted to just port power manager today
<Riddell> some chap did start here with what he hopes is a port of klaptopdaemon, http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=799488
<Riddell> but ug, klaptopdaemon, kill kill
<Riddell> Sime: did you see the release team thread?  seems pykde apps can't be in kdebase, circular dependency with kdebindings
<Sime> oh that thread has flared up again.
<\sh> Sime, yes...there is a kubuntu booth at linuxtag
<\sh> Sime, czessi is organizing it again
<Sime> hey, hi!
<Sime> I'll be there to say hello.
<\sh> Sime, just tell czessi what beer you prefer ;)
<\sh> Sime, cool.../me is there, too :)
<Sime> I just looked at the list of patches on kde-guidance. It looks like I'm the one that should be asking for beer orders. ;-)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> Sime, just make it to the social event of LT...so we can go out and have a lot of good food and drinks at night :)
<Sime> cool, I'll be going down on thurday, and leaving on sunday morning.
<\sh> Sime, I think the social event is on thursday or friday...
<\sh> yeah thursday
<\sh> http://www.linuxtag.org/2008/de/besucher/linuxnacht.html
<\sh> hmm...s/de/en/ ;)
<Sime> ok
<\sh> damn../me really needs to fix his build environment again to fix really serious stuff
<\sh> and someone needs to write a cool bacula configuration UI util
<Sime> I had started writing backup program, but K3B isn't ported yet. So that's on hold.
<Riddell> there's an ubuntu firewall app now we might want to port too
<awen_> Riddell: there is a frontend for ufw for gnome?
<Riddell> possibly not, maybe I just made that up
<Riddell> no, seems not
 * jussio1 hugs Riddell... just made that up :P
<awen_> could be cool to have one though (of course for kde)
 * Sime is now porting his KDE4 firewall app.
<Riddell> ooh
<\sh> grmpf...bacula tool: bat needs fixing too
<\sh> there is no need for a byte limitation for volume files....
<\sh> 100G files are just normal...and in bytes:  107374182400 , but "bat" tells me, that's not possible because of wrong max settings in the UI
<Riddell> Sime: what am I doing wrong with this? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/minimal-dialogue.py
<Riddell> it doesn't take None as a parent
<Riddell> and it says the c++ object has been deleted on setCaption
<Sime> dunno. It looks very similar to working code I have here.
<Sime> the only difference is that I use  global kapp and a main() function.
<Riddell> Sime: got it
<Riddell> I was being silly and not passing self to the KDialog constructor
<Riddell> KDialog.__init__(self, parent)   fixes it
<Riddell> hum, setButtons( KDialog.Ok | KDialog.Cancel | KDialog.Apply )  doesn't work
<Sime> self.setButtons(KDialog.ButtonCode(KDialog.Ok | KDialog.Cancel | KDialog.Apply | KDialog.User1))
<Riddell> thanks Sime
<guaqua> does the firewall app control iptables directly, or does it do it via firehol or something similar?
<ScottK> guaqua: You mean ufw?
<ScottK> If so, directly IIRC.
<guaqua> ufw as in ubuntu firewall?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Actuall I think it's Uncomplicated Firewall, but yes.
<Tonio_> anyone there knows if it is possible to invoke language-selector the pure cli way (no X session)
<Tonio_> Riddell: would that need a shell frontend to be coded ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: u should can, but only with python :)
<Tonio_> freeflying: so that means coding ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: probably
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> Tonio_:yes, if there isn't already one
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I suspect that's not real hard job
<jpatrick> Riddell: no, sorry, I have no internet at home and rarely get the chance to come one :(
<Nightrose> Sime: yea there will be a kubuntu booth at linuxtag and apachelogger, \sh, Czessi and I will be there as will a few others
<Nightrose> you too?
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: ping
<\sh> Nightrose, sime is coming :)
<\sh> Nightrose, at least to say hello :)
<Nightrose> :) nice
<kiefer08> Hey im lookin to get involved in a project, anything really (though python based prefered) where should i look? :p
<Riddell> hi kiefer08!
<nosrednaekim> kiefer08: well, Hardy was just released, so all the devs are going to meet at the end of May to decide what new projects to do.
<\sh> dumdumdumdidumdumubuntudumdumdumdidumubuntudumdumdumdidum (where U sounds like the U from Ubuntu ;))
<nosrednaekim> kiefer08: however, the guidance configuration modules will certainly need to be ported.
<nosrednaekim> oh, let Riddell take care of you :)
<Riddell> dist upgrade tool too
<Riddell> we should maybe port some apps from pyqt4 to pykde4
<Riddell> gdebi needs ported to qt 4
<kiefer08> Im more than willing to get involved, i have plenty of free time ahead of me :p
<\sh> kiefer08, you need a new job? ;)
<kiefer08> Haha yeah something like that :p
<etretyak> Riddell: Don't give all tasks to kiefer08. Give me some tasks too :)
<kiefer08> xD
<nosrednaekim> etretyak: plenty to go around :)
<kiefer08> I only have one request, and thats that my skills are best suited toward anything but building UI's
 * \sh wants a XMPP IM client for KDE4 which actually works like gajim ;)
<kiefer08> ..well thats not really a request :\
<nosrednaekim> \sh: PSI?
<\sh> nosrednaekim, nope...that's qt only :)
<nosrednaekim> \sh: it looks like KDE4 though :)
<nosrednaekim> kiefer08: you mean... no GUI apps?
<kiefer08> nosrednaekim: No, no- I mean, I prefer not to build UI's, I prefer to work under the hood.
<\sh> nosrednaekim, the fun part with gajim, it's python, so people knows more about python + pygtk + pygnome  then hacking in C...the same goes for PSI...it's hard for people to read the C++ code..which is sometimes really difficult to understand, especially the XML parsing part ;)
<kiefer08> As in, I prefer not to be the one handed the task of building a pretty GUI :p
<nosrednaekim> ah... well, the GUI part is quite simple and seele will give you a nice template for what it should look like
<kiefer08> Haha, well as long as I dont spend all my time pushing around components in a designer, I'll be happy :p
<nosrednaekim> \sh: true....
<nosrednaekim> kiefer08: XD
<nosrednaekim> kiefer08: so yeah, find something you want to port and go for it :)
<stdin> I find creating the GUI in code easier than using designer ironically
<\sh> kiefer08, if you follow always the MVC design pattern, there is no need for you to write a good UI...but for someone else to jump in and fix it to let it look clean and neat :)
<kiefer08> stdin: Same :p. /sh: Heh sounds easy :p
<\sh> kiefer08, implementing MVC is not as easy as it sounds ;)
<kiefer08> Hehe
<nosrednaekim> later guys.....
<kiefer08> nosrednaekim: Later mate
<kiefer08> I prefer not to build UI's, hence why I use Urwid library (python) if the script/project Im working on demands some form of UI
<kiefer08> Oh w00t, My story is gonna be featured on TheDailyWTF this week :D!
<nixternal> hehe
<kiefer08> Look out for it, should be titled something like "The 'Super-Hacker''
<Riddell> kiefer08: did any of the above sound interesting to you?  porting dist upgrade tool to kde 4 maybe?
<kiefer08> Riddell: Yeah sure, sure - Just let me know what needs to be done, and i'll get started
<kiefer08> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Super-Hacker.aspx --My story :D
<Riddell> kiefer08: branch this with bzr https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main
<Riddell> kiefer08: you should be able to run it from DistUpgrade/ with  sudo ./dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<kiefer08> kk, Let me take a look
<etretyak> Riddell: is there any task for me? please :) i have a holidays now.. so i have a lot of free time.
<Riddell> etretyak: system-config-printer needs lots of love
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: what licence is amarok under?
<etretyak> Riddell: any specs/docs on how it should work?
<Riddell> etretyak: copy the gnome one :)
<etretyak> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> etretyak: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port
<Riddell> is our bzr
<Riddell> http://svn.fedorahosted.org/svn/system-config-printer/trunk the gnome one
<Riddell> etretyak: for hardy I set it to hide all but the server config page, you can remove the foo.hide() statements now
<Riddell> etretyak: then just see what's missing compared to the gnome one, and copy and paste as appropriate
<Riddell> etretyak: it may (or may not) help to reorder the methods to the same order as the gnome one
<etretyak> Riddell: ok!
<kiefer08> Riddell: No launchpad urls seem to be loading for me :\
<Riddell> etretyak: try https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port ?
<Riddell> fdoving: have you seen bug 222041 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222041 in kdebase "unmounting a usb stick gives a stupid error" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222041
<nosrednaekim> [12:23] < nosrednaekim> QUESTION: you say different and stronger UI ... does this mean KDE4 ?
<nosrednaekim> [12:24] <jono> nosrednaekim: nope - Kubuntu does an excellent job with KDE4
<nosrednaekim> ~
<nosrednaekim> now now nice is THAT of him <_<
<nosrednaekim> (from the community chat Q&A)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<morick> so you never went bowling with goebbels either?
<Riddell> ?
<morick> so you never went bowling with goebbels either?
<vorian> afternoon :)
<fdoving> Riddell: not seen. i'll have a ride on my kde3 then, to unmount some usb-sticks.
<Riddell> fdoving: it may be because users aren't in the disk group
<kiefer08> Riddell: I still cant get any launchpad urls to load... its very strange..
<Riddell> kiefer08: can you do   bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port  ?
<kiefer08> Trying now.
<kiefer08> Ah there we go, yeah bzr branch works
<kiefer08> I was using terminal before, which kept giving me funny errors and warnings for some reason
<kiefer08> Just tried it under konsole :p
<Riddell> kiefer08: have you used bzr before?
<kiefer08> Not extensivly no
<Riddell> kiefer08: bzr commit   to commit locally
<Riddell> kiefer08: oh, wait, that was system-config-printer I just had you branch
<kiefer08> Lol yeah, uh-oh? :p
<Riddell> kiefer08: you want   bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main
<kiefer08> lol kk, so what exactly does bzr do?
<Riddell> kiefer08: it's like svn, but better
<kiefer08> Lol ahk
<kiefer08> And 'branch' what is that doing?
<Riddell> kiefer08: you don't have commit access to update-manger (because you're not a member of ubuntu-core-dev) but here you are making your own branch and we can merge it in later
<Riddell> so edit a file
<Riddell> bzr commit  to commit locally
<Riddell> and if you have a public ssh key known to launchpad
<Riddell> bzr push sftp://<lpuser>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<lpuser>/update-manager/kde4port   to put it on launchpad
<kiefer08> Ahhhk, so once ive made changes to it, run bzr commit on it?
<Riddell> yep
<kiefer08> Easy ^^
<Riddell> and once it's ready for the world to see something, push
<Riddell> (or even before it's ready, if you just want a backup on launchpad)
<kiefer08> Piece of cake :p, so what changes am i supposed to make?
<Riddell> kiefer08: well firstly just run it and see what it does (updates your computer)
<Riddell> kiefer08: then, if you're up for being useful, port it to pykde 4
<kiefer08> Im mr.usefull :p
<Riddell> excellent!
<kiefer08> Though right now im also mr.tired, so I should sleep soon, but I'll hop to it tommorro, and keep you posted :)
<Riddell> kiefer08: apt-get source python-kde4 will give you some pykde4 templates (in examples/)
<Riddell> kiefer08: and opening the .ui file in qt4 designer will convert that magically
<fdoving> Riddell: quite possible, i can reproduce it, but i'm not in that group. did it gain any privileges lately? - wasn't plugdev used before?
<Riddell> kiefer08: the way .ui files are initiated has changed, you create a QWidget then run uic.loadUi on that widget
<Riddell> fdoving: sounds about right (probably pitti would know the details)
<fdoving> as member of the disk group one gets loads of privileges on the partitions, which is bad.
<kiefer08> Riddell: seems pretty straight foward :P
<Riddell> kiefer08: hopefully yes :)
<Riddell> kiefer08: so I'd start with converting the .ui file, getting a template app and having it load that .ui file, then copying bits from the kde 3 version and checking for qt3->4 changes that need doing and testing each bit
<kiefer08> Well ive got apt-get and bzr working away, Im gonna hit the hay and report back in the morning, Thanks for your help Riddell :)
<Riddell> kiefer08: sleep well
<kiefer08> Peace, btw- Yeah I think I can do that :p
<Riddell> kwwii: all ready for your speech?
<fdoving> Riddell: i can patch kio_umountwrapper to not use 'umount and eject' by default. but that might make issues with the devices that need ejection. but that is probably better than having issues with close to everything else.
<fdoving> something must have changed somewhere, i haven't touched this since i wrote it. so maybe ejecting is done automatically by something KDE or HAL-stuff i'm not aware of.
<Riddell> fdoving: how about just ejecting and not showing an error if it doesn't manage to?
<fdoving> Riddell: sure. that's an option, but that would require a kdebase patch.
<fdoving> it's a oneliner so that won't be hard to make.
<fdoving> i can make a debdiff for you.
<Riddell> that would be lovely
<fdoving> oh, kio_umountwrapper has been patched in ubuntu.
<kwwii> Riddell: lol, no, not really
<fdoving> bug 186841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186841 in kdebase "[hardy] Please merge latest version of kio media LUKS support" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186841
<Riddell> blamo, kde 4 version https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jr/guidance/powermanager-kde4
<fdoving> Riddell: diff linked to in bug 222041 - need to go prepare kids for sleep etc. bbl.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222041 in kdebase "unmounting a usb stick gives a stupid error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222041
<Riddell> Sime: any idea why this crashes on close?  it doesn't if you only import the kde classes needed http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/crash.py
<nixternal> wow, I am not a huge fan of my KDE 4 talk as of right now
<Riddell> uh oh
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RichardJohnson/OpenWeek/KDE4
<nixternal> tell me what you think
<nixternal> of course I will add some flare to wake people up as I go along like I did the other day
<Riddell> nixternal: reads great to me
<Riddell> very aaron inspired
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> he is my hero
<nixternal> except for that hair do!
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: gpl2(+) and lgpl for stable - trunk also got a couple of the KDE e. V. gpl2/3(+)
<fdoving> nixternal: there is only one issue with your kde4 talk-thing. strigi is not fast and light-weight. it's heavy and cpu/disk/memory-consuming.
<fdoving> atleast that is my experience when comparing it to beagle on my 3 machines.
<nixternal> I haven't had the issue with my trunk build honestly as of late
<nixternal> I know when I initially index it was a bit of a hog, but after that it worked well
<fdoving> i have issues with my trunk strigi.
<nixternal> my only problem is it will not start up when I login, I have to manually start it and nepomuk
<fdoving> it should gain some powermanager-awareness, don't index on battery.
<nixternal> ahh, ya, that it definitely needs
<fdoving> currently strigidaemon is the most annoying binary on my machines.
<nixternal> heh
<fdoving> i usually do a 'chmod -x `which strigidaemon`'
<nixternal> who's buying lunch? I am hungry!
<Nightrose> ~order lunch for nixternal
 * insanity slides lunch down the bar to nixternal
<Nightrose> there you go ;-)
<nixternal> rock on!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that response is awful
<Nightrose> true
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should get that fixed :P
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> well ok - where can I see some code of the other responses?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://code.google.com/p/rbotbar/source/checkout
<Nightrose> thx
<apachelogger> ensure that you are logged in @ google
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> just made you project member so you should be able to commit
<Nightrose> cool thx :)
<Nightrose> will have a look after watching regenesis
<Riddell> ken's artwork talk on now in #ubuntu-classroom
<Serega> Riddell: Jonathan?
<Riddell> hi Serega
<Serega> Riddell: ho
<Serega> *hi
<Serega> Riddell: I propose to just remove /usr/share/services/kaffeine_xine-install-dvdcss.desktop
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> any way to give a message to users saying how to install it?
<Serega> erm... so do not remove, but change it to display a messagebox
<Riddell> yes, I think so
<Serega> Riddell: and write /usr/share/kaffeine/install-css.sh which just calls '/usr/lib/kaffeine/install-codecs dvdcss'
<Serega> ok
<Serega> Riddell: should I set urgency to high?
<Riddell> no
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: all ready?
<nixternal> I am now..just got done eating and watching a show about Pixar
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jcastro> KDE4 session starring nixternal at the top of the hour!
<jcastro> on #ubuntu-classrom that is
<jcastro> nixternal: do you have a partner in crime to paste questions?
 * jcastro could use a break
<nosrednaekim> jcastro: i'll do it
<jcastro> rock on
<nixternal> ya, you just don't want to see KDE stuff
<nosrednaekim> haha
 * nixternal puts rootkit in Tasque
 * nixternal starts working on KDE 4 talk...forgot all about it until just now ;p
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you want a link to the 4.1 screenshot preview?
<nixternal> hrmm, that might be nice
<Nightrose> ~order lunch for nixternal
 * insanity prepares a super delicious lunch just like mom would do and slides it down the bar to nixternal.
<Nightrose> a lot better now ;-)
<Riddell> KDE 4 talk in #ubuntu-classroom in a minute!
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: a bit later, but here http://polishlinux.org/kde/kde-4-rev-790000-better-stability-and-performance/
<Serega> is this great nixternal's classroom log available anywhere?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<Serega> nixternal: very inspiring and amazing! Thank you!
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for nixternal
 * insanity slides cookie down the bar to nixternal
<Nightrose> just one apachelogger? ;-)
<apachelogger> pfft
<Riddell> we still have insanity here?
<Nightrose> well done nixternal - rock on :)
<nosrednaekim> ~order a 200 proof beverage for nixternal
 * insanity slides a 200 proof beverage down the bar to nixternal
<Riddell> go nixternal, go kwwii!
<Nightrose> want her to go Riddell?
<apachelogger> Riddell: wondered the very same earlier today
<Riddell> ooh ooh, can I kick it?
<apachelogger> ~part
<Riddell> aww
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: kicking sounds rude, doesn't it? :P
<apachelogger> one just has to ask nice
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should invite nixternal as guest for the next radio show
<Nightrose> ai
<apachelogger> and stdin
<apachelogger> and let them talk about KDE 4
<nixternal> whew, that one was a boring one
<fdoving> nice work nixternal, our very own marketing and PR guy :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you made it interesting
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: I had no other choice, otherwise I would have fallen asleep
<apachelogger> lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<vorian> hehe
<nixternal> that is very similar to my KDE 4 talk I give around here
 * nixternal keeps an eye on the podcasting session
<nixternal> popey rocks!
<nixternal> kwwii: to elaborate a bit on the unified theme with Ubuntu/Kubuntu - I see that quite a bit at local talks around here...people want a human theme for Kubuntu...scary
<fdoving> that is insane (to me anyway)
<nosrednaekim> yech... I think GTK should ue the oxygen theme ;)
 * apachelogger agrees
<apachelogger> oxygen ftw!
<nixternal> I am using something other than oxygen right now
<nixternal> I am using Skulpture
<fdoving> oxygen sucks.
<nixternal> it is hot!
<nosrednaekim> heh... TBH, I'm using qtcurve, and gtk qt3 and qt4 are all perfectly unified
<etretyak> nixternal: thanks for you speech! *nix forever! :)
<nixternal> I don't think oxygen sucks as a theme, it just doesn't have that "wow" factor that the icons and such have
<nixternal> etretyak: hehe :)
<fdoving> they move stuff around, center aligns text in vboxes, i don't like when styles do that. it leaves it unusable for development.
<fdoving> it's like IE and webpages. "Looks good to me, but it's only Oxygen compatible."
<nixternal> Riddell: wstephenson just said that Dirk is working on a migration utility from KDE 3 to KDE 4.... yay \o/
<Arby> if I want to get involved with packaging/merging for intrepid is there a to do list for kubuntu/kde packages?
<Arby> or is it too early
<nixternal> Arby: I would say about, less than a week to early
<nixternal> they are building the toolchain now, and once that is complete, we can start the merges and what not
<Arby> ok cool
<nixternal> truthfully, just go through merges.ubuntu.com and pick the ones you want...except for mine of course :p
<Arby> I was looking for something small and simple that isn't going to break the world if I get it wrong
<nixternal> I think I will only have a couple right off that bat, smb4k will either need a merge if Debian included it, or I will have to upload a new build
<Arby> this being my first foray into packaging :)
<nixternal> Arby: there are plenty of small ones...the best ones are the ones with no errors to get started with
<stdin> Arby: that's why we have revi, you can upload to there and get mentors to review your package
<nixternal> once you do a few that don't have any errors and are straight forward merges, then go for the errors
<stdin> *revu
<nixternal> also keep an eye on packages that can be sync'd up
<nixternal> ooh, speaking of REVU, I need to schedule a REVU days
<nixternal> This is just a reminder that the Qt QuickStart Seminar in Chicago is
<nixternal> tomorrow, May 1!
 * Arby looks at merges.u.c
<nixternal> YAY!
<stdin> who wants to recommend a good python beginners tutorial? I've decided it's probably time I learn what all the fuss is about
<nosrednaekim> stdin: uhh, the official tutorial is quite good
<fdoving> stdin: i've heard http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkCSpy.pdf is good.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: from python.org? I'm starting on those today
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<stdin> but the more sources I have the more chances I'll find the one that "speaks" to me
<nosrednaekim> though the book "learning python" from O'rielly rocks
<fdoving> there is also a book in the apt repositories, 'diveintopython'
<nixternal> hahahaha, I just got a job offer to do marketing from a spy in our Open Week talks
<kwwii> nixternal: yeah, that is one of those questions I try to answer as politicaly correct as possible
<nixternal> dive into python ebook is great, but also the PyQt4 book is great!
<nixternal> kwwii: oh, I know what you mean there
<stdin> nixternal: I thought I'd learn generic python before PyQt4, I don't want my head to explode ;)
<nixternal> stdin: actually, the PyQt4 book does a great job at teaching the basics of Python in the first 3 chapters
<nixternal> I learned more Python from those 3 chapters than any other Python doc or book out there
<stdin> ooh, ok, I'll grab that too
<nixternal> Rapid GUI Programming with Python and Qt
<stdin> I'm used to C++, so python is going to be new to me
<Sime> nixternal: is that the Mark Summerfield book?
<nixternal> Sime: yes
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: haha... are you kiddin?
<nixternal> that book is awesome...I have a few of Mark's books, he is good
<Sime> I should get a copy of that.
<nixternal> His C++ GUI Programming With Qt4 is a great book as well
<stdin> from what I remember from Riddell's PyQt talk from last Open Week, PyQt should be as easy as C++ Qt (hopefully)
<nixternal> actually easier
<fdoving> as easy as? - what is the advantage of pyqt if it's not easier than c++qt?
<stdin> that you don't have to compile it? ;)
<smarter>  that you can have a "core" in pure python for pygtk?
<stdin> although some of the errors gcc throws at you can be fun to decode
<fdoving> hum, well.
<nixternal> I still prefer C++ over Python, but the past few months I have began to really like Python
<stdin> everyone seems to be moving to python, half of ubuntu must be python by now :p
<fdoving> i prefer most languages over python, i find it messy, but it probably isn't. I just haven't found the time to use it to do anything yet.
 * Arby gets confused by merges.u.c
<Arby> should I be looking for cases where the report file Generated results reports no problems
<Arby> at least to start with
<nixternal> fdoving: ya, I was the same exact way, so I made myself start using it for small projects
<nixternal> Python just as any other language gets as messy as the programmer makes it
<fdoving> nixternal: yep, i'll have to wait till the kids grow a few years older. then i can start to learn new things :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ahh, get the kids involved
<nixternal> my daughter taught me how to make pretty drawings with KTurtle
<fdoving> too bad my kids are not interessted in what is on the screen. removing the keys from keyboards on the other hand.. that is fun.
<fdoving> so if i were making kids toys, i would make a dummy-VHS-video-player and a bunch of cassetes, and keyboards. those "don't touch"-items all kids just NEEDS to play with :)
<fdoving> tv etc. bye.
<chidge> hi, nixternal I'm reading your ubuntu-classroom kde evangelisation :) can you recommend a good live cd to look at some of this kde4 goodness?
<nosrednaekim> chidge: there is a kde 4.1 liveCD from suse... our our own kde4.0.3 hardy CD
<chidge> thanks, ill queue those 2 up to download tonight theen :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-01
<wolfger> question: Is "centered maxpect" scheduled for re-inclusion in KDE with 4.1?
<wolfger> I miss that rather strongly
<DaSkReech> stdin: ping
<nixternal> yay, power is back on!
<DaSkReech> Ha ha I just saw you login too. I was going to bother you but ...
<DaSkReech> snow storm?
<nixternal> who knows what happened...it seems one of the power transformers blew up down the street
<DaSkReech> oh you heard it?
 * ScottK cautions nixternal about Chicago and fires.
<DaSkReech> :-D
<DaSkReech> great debian doesn't seem o have any .71 packages :-(
<nixternal> DaSkReech: nah, didn't hear it, I don't think...I heard popping but I can't be certain it was the transformer
<nixternal> DaSkReech: debian has .71 packages, I have been watching the Debian Installer notices
<nixternal> but those won't do you any good as their structure would destroy us
<DaSkReech> heh/me blins
 * DaSkReech blinks too
<DaSkReech> what do you mean?
<nixternal> it would overwrite our KDE 3 packages
<DaSkReech> well can't we patch that out
<nixternal> kdebase-workspace_4.0.72-1_multi.changes uploaded successfully to localhost
<nixternal> along with the files:
<nixternal> DaSkReech: use our packages that are already there
<nixternal> if you went the debian route, you would have to change cdbs/*, control, *.post*, *.pre*, and *.install
<DaSkReech> ok
<DaSkReech> packages.ubuntu.com it is then
<nixternal> I am trying to find a nice messenger bag...anyone have any recommendations?
<nixternal> I know about Tom Bihn and Chrome bags already
<DaSkReech> My friend was doing deep investigation of those the other day
<nixternal> I would use the Ubuntu Ogio bag, but they don't sell it anymore, and plus for me to buy it, I would have to refinance my house since they rip you off for US purchases
<ScottK> nixternal: We need to switch and base off of Debian for Intrepid at some point.
<DaSkReech> Well p.u.c has intrepid up already :)
<nixternal> ScottK: of course for Intrepid
<nixternal> but for Hardy, no way jose
<ScottK> Agreed.
<nixternal> DaSkReech: if you did Debian packages, you couldn't never show your face out in public again...people would hunt you for blood! :)
<nixternal> couldn't never?
<nixternal> wow do I sound like an idiot from Chicago
<nixternal> oh wait, I am...sorry
 * DaSkReech thinks there may be a reason for that
<DaSkReech> I could be wrong though
<DaSkReech> Ok is there a ubuntu.com/pool ?
<DaSkReech> I'm looking for the source packages
<DaSkReech> since p.u.c doesn't know about kdelibs5 :-P
<DaSkReech> ah /source :) never mind
<DaSkReech> tell canonical the servers suck
<DaSkReech> i'm pulling at single digit k
<vorian> man!
<nosrednaekim> vorian: you have called? :)
<vorian> kde4 comes in cheezy cd sleves
<vorian> lol, howdy!
<vorian> I got my CD's today
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> from shipit?
<vorian> the kde4 cd's came in white cd sleves from officemax
<vorian> nosrednaekim: yep
<DaSkReech> nixternal: Did I ention a typo on the 8.04 release notes ?
<nosrednaekim> lol
<vorian> but, the disk is rockin'
<DaSkReech> nixternal: also do you always put the string ", and " ?
<jjesse> evening :)
<DaSkReech> hi
<jjesse> how are you DaSkReech?
<nosrednaekim> bloody good observation there jjesse
<DaSkReech> bloody tired and trying to start building KDE 4.1
<nosrednaekim> DaSkReech: with packaging?
<jjesse> grin thanks nosrednaekim
<DaSkReech> nosrednaekim: that' the ida
<DaSkReech> but the ubuntu servers are slooooooooow
<nosrednaekim> DaSkReech: try the US mirror
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: can you update it on LP from tomorrow?
<jjesse> us mirrors aren't faster :)
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
 * jjesse hugs Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee hugs jjesse
<jjesse> wow us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow :(
<DaSkReech> nixternal: ping
<jjesse> i think he's busy on the gnome channels now
<DaSkReech> troll
<DaSkReech> I mean
<DaSkReech> Gnome
 * jjesse ducks
 * DaSkReech blames Hobbsee
<jjesse> haha
<DaSkReech> Hey Hobbsee
<DaSkReech> I could see your house from there :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<DaSkReech> how are you Hobbsee?
 * Hobbsee is fighting finite state acceptors
<DaSkReech> don't fight them love them
<jjesse> ls
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> :)
<DaSkReech> better than that guy who posted his crash log for mplayer with his goat pr0n
<jjesse> that's awesome
<DaSkReech> Of course I can't show it to you anymore :(
<DaSkReech> Let me try grab it
<DaSkReech> Haha no Gnome expunged it
<DaSkReech> trying to see it at all redirects you to Gnome front page
<jjesse> hah thats funny
<jjesse> ok this is annoying me i need to configure filesharing but can't do a kdesudo kcmshell4 fileshare (
<Hobbsee> DaSkReech: do you happen to know much about them?
<DaSkReech> possibly
<DaSkReech> but I'm propping my self up with a pillow right now waiting on nixternal to answer me
<jjesse> grumble grumble
<Hobbsee> DaSkReech: bah.  you'res supposed to help me with this stuff.
<nixternal> woohoo, just finished chewing out the LUG adviser and all university staff in a single email! god I love that feeling!
<jjesse> ok so how do configure my box to share between my kubuntu and windows box without being able to access the filesharing portion of things?
<crimsun> nixternal: beware, that'll probably be you in some years :-)
<jjesse> it shouldn't be snowing in april, almost may
<nixternal> it is snowing there right nwo?
<nixternal> we had snow the other night, today was nice
<nixternal> tomorrow and friday is supposed to be severe weather
<crimsun> I love it!
<jjesse> almost good thing i'm not flying through chicago on friday :)
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> denver -> grand rapids
<jjesse> yay finally configured my system to share things
<jjesse> silly kcscmshell4 network-filesharing still doesn't work right :(
<jjesse> boo on kdesude
<jjesse> kdesudo
<nixternal> seele: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r9LKiwXicQ  <- Jono said he enjoyed your talk the most at SCaLE6X...w00t!
<jjesse> yay?
<seele> nixternal: hmm.. that was nice of him
<seele> it was the first time presenting that material so it was a little rough
<nixternal> did it get on video at all?
<DaSkReech> Hobbsee: Sorry
<DaSkReech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> yo
<DaSkReech> ok Pulled the tarball for kdelibs5
<DaSkReech> what am I looking for?
<DaSkReech> nixternal: A debian dir?
<nixternal> you need to either a) create the package from scratch, which isn't logical, or b) apt-get source the package you want to update to the alpha release
<nixternal> word of the wise, the alpha release is quite buggy
<jcastro> seele: palmers ftw.
<jcastro> nixternal: did you get decent spillage from your chat into here?
<DaSkReech> nixternal: I'm trying to pacakage *
<DaSkReech> and I'm wobbling here
<DaSkReech> ok I'm going to try and do my mom's resume and tackle this tomorrow night
<nixternal> jcastro: we got a little spillage, but once again, about 10 pm's
<jcastro> nixternal: that's good!
<jcastro> nixternal: I didn't see too much upstream participation
<nixternal> they were there
<nixternal> about 5 or so in total
<nixternal> they were fielding stuff in the -chat room
<jcastro> oh ok
<nixternal> someone called me Ballmer
<jcastro> nah dude, you're way thinner
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> and less sweaty
<DaSkReech> and more chair respecting
<nixternal> heh
<jcastro> nixternal: do you know them well?
<nixternal> washing laundry, otherwise I was going to the Qt seminar in the morning dirty
<nixternal> jcastro: know who? those calling me ballmer or upstream?
<jcastro> nixternal: my main poc for kde has been aseigo but he doesn't respond well to mails from me for some reason
<jcastro> nixternal: upstream!
<nixternal> ya, I know some of those well that were present
<jcastro> nixternal: feel free to send them my way
<nixternal> I will see what I can do for ya
<DaSkReech> nixternal: once I apt-get source from debian what do I do?
<nixternal> not from Debian, from ubuntu
<DaSkReech> I'm trying to make the packages for ubuntu
<DaSkReech> for 4.0.71
<DaSkReech> so grab the ones for 4.0.3 ?
<nixternal> yup
<DaSkReech> right
<DaSkReech> and I need something from that to make the 4.0.71 ?
<nixternal> you need the debian/ directory and need to tweak the .install files more than likely
<DaSkReech> I must be really tired
<DaSkReech> I don't see it
<nixternal> I know I am..I am waiting for the laundry to dry so I can crash
<DaSkReech> nixternal: can you confirm that there is a source package for kdelibs4
<DaSkReech> kdelibs5 sorry
<nixternal> there is, and it is 11.1MB
<nixternal> alrighty, going to bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<DaSkReech> night
<DaSkReech> nixternal:
<DaSkReech> what do I do with the debian dir
<DaSkReech>  add it to teh tarball I grabbed from kde.org ?
<DaSkReech> hooray got it
 * DaSkReech falls over and snores
<DarkMageZ> any kde 4.1 alpha 1 repositories yet? ^-^
<Riddell> no, I'm waiting for intrepid to open
<DarkMageZ> then i can just backport everything i need to hardy. cool. (yes, i know that includes QT4 & the breakage it could theoretically cause)
<Riddell> backports we'll need to think about, intrepid will use /usr, hardy backports should probably use /usr/lib/kde4
<Riddell> but not necessarily, they could just come with a very large warning
<DarkMageZ> local backport, not official backport :P
<seaLne> hmm even though there is now kdebase 7.1 kmplayer-konq-plugins konq-plugins konqueror konqueror-nsplugins kubuntu-desktop still want removed due to the kded loop package weird
<Riddell> let met try
<Riddell> works for me
<Riddell> The following packages will be upgraded: kcontrol kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdesktop kdm kfind konqueror
<seaLne> dist-upgrade won't run and apt-get -f install wants to remove the above
<Riddell> apt-cache policy konqueror  does that know about 7.1 ?
<seaLne> ah still showing 7, i'd noticed 7.1 in -changes maybe not there yet?
<seaLne> hmm that was yesterday morning tho
<Riddell> sure you have -propsed enabled in sources.list?
<Riddell> I have   deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-proposed main restricted
<Riddell> so is on the gb. mirror
<seaLne> ah its stuck in -proposed
<Riddell> will be for another week
<seaLne> k that fixed it
<Riddell> fdoving: your patch seems to make kio_umountwrapper run indefinately
<Amarilis> hi guys. this is my problem: i booted the last version of ubuntu/kubuntu from the live cd (normal mode), but when it's time to load gnome/kde what i see are only stripes. i rebooted and i selected safe mode. this time i was able to see the desktop
<ubunturos> Amarilis: you need to post this to #kubuntu for help
<Amarilis> i did. but i didnt received an answer to my question
<ubunturos> Amarilis: may be those who are logged on, don't know the answer. You might have to wait a while for it, may be.
<hads> You could try a forum or mailing list too.
<Amarilis> ok
<ubunturos> Amarilis: BTW, which graphic card / motherboard
<Serega> I bet $10 ATI :)
<DarkMageZ> now now... no need to pick on ati, it could have just as easily been any of the other crackfilled xorg drivers or something else entirely.
 * Serega have much hope on radeonhd foss driver
 * Serega for now uses nvidia :)
<seele> are there no meetings this week because of open week?
<seele> or did i screw up utc again
<Riddell> there's no desktop meeting, it's a holiday in many european countries, they're all on strike to start the revolution
<seele> hmm?
<seele> which holiday is it?
<Riddell> May Day
<seele> on a thursday?
<Riddell> the revolution does not wait
<seele> hum.. i guess we're really the only ones who push our holidays to monday for extended weekends..
<Riddell> except in britain when we move such holidays to mondays
<seele> long weekends > *!
 * Hobbsee gets no holiday :(
<jaldhar> sorry if its a FAQ but will there be 4.1alpha .debs for hardy?
<Riddell> one day, but not imminantly
<Riddell> hmm, what to do with kde 4.0.4?
<Riddell> backports I suppose
<jaldhar> Riddell: thanks.  If I can manage to clear up enough diskspace I'll try building them myself and see about contributing them.
<Riddell> motu needed for testing
<Riddell> who's a motu?
<Riddell> and not a core-dev
<Riddell> please upload something to hardy-backports, we want to see if it'll get rejected
<Riddell> apachelogger?
<Riddell> ask mark in #ubuntu-classroom
<mhb> good afternoon
<SiNiESTrO> hi
<Riddell> hi SiNiESTrO, mhb
<Riddell> bddebian: you're a motu
<nosrednaekim> hello mhb...
<bddebian> Riddell: Well I'm supposed to be
<bddebian> I've done a pretty crappy job for the Hardy cycle :-(
<Riddell> bddebian: could you upload a package to hardy-backports, anything will do, we just want to check if motu can
<SiNiESTrO> oh Riddell! do you remember Bardinux? I'm part of actual developer's team
<SiNiESTrO> :P
<SiNiESTrO> Riddell: how are you?
<Riddell> SiNiESTrO: muchos bienos
<Riddell> I'm all good
<bddebian> Riddell: Hmm, do you need it right now?  I'm at work :-(
<Riddell> bddebian: not at all
<bddebian> OK
<Riddell> maybe blueyed_ could
<SiNiESTrO> I'm finding the way of configure or modify adept_updater (¿?) to prevent that external repositories disappear on dist-upgrades...
<SiNiESTrO> any suggests?
<SiNiESTrO> my english is very poor... I hope that you understand me
<guaqua> they don't disappear for me
<guaqua> though i do major updates from the command line and edit sources.list by hand
<guaqua> having other repos active during update might break stuff
<Riddell> SiNiESTrO: hmm, that gets done by the dist upgrade tool
<SiNiESTrO> oh, i'm sorry... I mean that they are disabled
<Riddell> SiNiESTrO: I'm afraid the person who maintains the dist upgrade tool is on holiday today
<Riddell> SiNiESTrO: try e-mailing him at michael.vogt@ubuntu. com  and CC me if you want, jriddell@ ubuntu.com
<SiNiESTrO> ok, thanks
 * nixternal tries to stay awake during seminar
<Riddell> ooh, nixternal, you're a motu, could you upload a random package to hardy-backports
<SiNiESTrO> third sources are very important in kubuntu derivated distributions... they can't stay disabled
<SiNiESTrO> on dist-upgrades, artwork and other features say "bye, bye!"
<SiNiESTrO> :P
<nixternal> Riddell: I could, but I am currently in a seminar with less than acceptible wifi connection
<nixternal> oooh, learning Qt race conditions and locks....so much fun
<nixternal> I need a smaller laptop
<Riddell> SiNiESTrO: the code that does it is in DistUpgradeController.py in update-manager, but I don't see a way to work around it (although there may well be)
<SiNiESTrO> oh, python! i will try
<SiNiESTrO> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> so, who fancies packaging 4.0.4?
<Riddell> nixternal?  stdin?
<nixternal> Riddell: I will work on it tonight->weekend
<nixternal> where is it getting uploaded to?
<nixternal> PPA? Kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> -backports ideally
<nixternal> lovely, so you want the paperwork then :)
<Riddell> should be just some accept commands
<Riddell> the other problem being low build priority
<Riddell> but since nothing is building currently that ought to be ok
<jjesse> morning
<Riddell> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello Riddell
<nixternal> so we could file the bug report, and as soon as it is approved upload right away to -backports?
<nixternal> or should we wait until Sunday/Monday for uploading?
<nixternal> Riddell: would it be possible to get a kde 4 wide ack for -backports instead of filing the necessary bug reports for each uploaded item?
<Riddell> nixternal: oh don't both with bug reports
<Riddell> just upload and I'll let it through at the appropriate time
<Riddell> ScottK won't mind :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> if I have YOUR word, then OK
<ScottK> Except it takes a core-dev to upload source to backports pockets.
<nixternal> we have a new package with 4.0.4 as well - skanlite
 * nixternal is liking the PPA idea right now for Hardy
<Riddell> ScottK: well, this is what I've been trying to work out
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm told that motu should be able to
<nixternal> ditto
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe it's changed.
<nixternal> hrmm, with KDE 4 moving to main for Intrepid, something tells me I should start thinking about core-dev
<nixternal> nah, I will just bug ScottK and Riddell until they hate me!
<Riddell> ScottK: we don't know until we find someone to test it
<ScottK> ... hate me/get upset enough to file piles of bugs against kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> heh
<ScottK> Right.
<nixternal> oh man, would you really do that?
<ScottK> Can't hurt for him to try it.
<nixternal> I will subscribe jjesse to all of them, so go ahead :p
<nixternal> I can't right now though, this hotel connection is horrid
<nixternal> knemo keeps bouncing
<nixternal> Trolltech does up a great lunch spread though!
<ScottK> nixternal: I got annoyed at ubuntu-dev-tools developers a could of months ago and file 11 bugs in about an hour.
<ScottK> All valid.
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<ScottK> could/couple in any case.
<nixternal> you my friend, just might be a bigger arse than I :)
<ScottK> Nah.  Not possible.
<nixternal> didn't think that was possible, but I forgot you live on the east coast :p
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> I was trying to make the point that they needed a little more care in what they were uploading.
<ScottK> It seems to have got their attention.
<nixternal> ScottK and Riddell: if either of you have any pointers for core-dev, fill me in because I am seriously thinking about it due to KDE 4 going into main eventually
<nixternal> I have a guy in front of me that is a Gtk dev on the Winblows platform, and he is driving me up a wall constantly laughing at stuff
<nixternal> he leans back and spills my coffee again, the CoC is out the window :p
<nixternal> OK, time for lunch....bbiab
<guaqua> you might have to accidentally spill the coffee
<nixternal> haha, it isn't hot enough
<nixternal> ooh, gotta wait for lunch, they are going to give us Qt 4.4 final release!
<guaqua> it still sucks to have coffee all over you ;)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> k, battery dying now...bbiab
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, I think core-dev is a very good idea
<Riddell> nixternal: I presume the process is still to turn up at a tech board meeting and ask
<ScottK> nixternal: It's pretty much like going for MOTU, but you have to show up at a tech board meeting and answer questions.
<ScottK> It seemed pretty benign to me.
<Riddell> nixternal: to be a core-dev you need to show you want to work on the major areas of the distro, and packaging KDE will be there
<jjesse> yay for nixternal and core-dev :)
<blueyed> Riddell: I'll upload hello to hardy-backports, ok? I assume you'll reject it then?
<Riddell> blueyed: yes, thanks
<ryanakca> Where can I find the branch for the dist-upgrade tool? *found a bug...* Should be "Upgrading to Kubuntu version 8.04" and not "Upgrading to Kubuntu version 8.04 LTS" in the title, correct?
<Riddell> it's update-manager in launchpad
<Riddell> but it's too late to change that, i18n freeze
<ryanakca> Ah, bummer.
<Riddell> blueyed: not seeing anything, did you upload?  get a reject message?
<blueyed> Riddell: yes, rejected ("Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main' of file 'hello_2.2-2ubuntu1.dsc'"). I'll try again with a universe package.
<blueyed> Riddell: "jedit waiting for approval"
<Riddell> right, that makes sense I guess
<Riddell> so nixternal or stdin or whoever can upload kde into backports
<Riddell> well, not stdin, we need to get him into motu :)
<jjesse> i though stdin was already in motu
<Riddell> no, but you would imagine it wouldn't you
 * stdin get's back and reads backlog
<jjesse> yes yes i would imagine it
<stdin> I can probably start on 4.0.4 tonight
<stdin> and I should probably do something about getting into motu soon
<stdin> it's been on my "should do" list for a while now
<jjesse> those darn should do list
<jjesse> my should do list is getting longer every da7y not shorter
<stdin> I think my "should do" list is also on my "to do" list :p
<Riddell> I can't find anything on the wiki for how to become a motu
<jjesse> its magical
<jjesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentoring
<jjesse> and i'm sure its under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU someplace?
<jjesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't find anything on the wiki since dholbach reorganized it.
<ScottK> jjesse: Did you see the blog link I left you the other day on multiple screen configurations?
<jjesse> ScottK: yes i did
<jjesse> thanks
<ScottK> Great.  We'll get you off Windows yet.
<jjesse> #wftlchat
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> ScottK: i totally doubt i will be completly off windows
<jjesse> kind of hard when the program i consult on runs under windows :P
<ScottK> Ah.  Well then how does it work on WINE?
<jjesse> well its a server product, runs with .NET and MS SQL connections
<jjesse> ScottK: www.altiris.com
 * ScottK looks
<jjesse> now owned by symantec
<gribelu> is there a date scheduled for starting Intrepid development? i'm more anxious about KDE 4.1 official snapshots actually but i guess you'll be doing that quite a bit for Intrepid :)
<stdin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> didn't catch that
<gribelu> lots of work/time ahead it seems
<gribelu> are you planning to start building 4.1 after the beta surfaces?
<gribelu> and the hard feature freeze..
 * nixternal grabs 4.0.4 tarballs
<stdin> plans for exactly when 4.1 will be packaged aren't finalised yet
<stdin> *packaged for II
<nixternal> I would say possible on a 4.1 beta... 4.1 alpha is a mess....it crashes quite well
<gribelu> yeah i noticed
<gribelu> plasma :/
<nixternal> that's because of the huge plasma rewrite
<nixternal> if you aren't using plasma, then it tends to be fine :p
<JontheEchidna> SVN is already re-stabalized, for the most part.
<gribelu> not too long till the beta though.. everything should be pretty nice after that
<nixternal> there is still a bit of plasma`esque issues
<nixternal> we are less than 3 months for the 4.1 release now...man that is awesome, it comes out on my birthday...I am going to party hardcore!
<gribelu> 4.0.x is stupid at this point anyway.. mostly worse than the 4.1 head
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> Well, I had some bugfixes that I really enjoyed with the 4.0.x releases
<nixternal> I think thus far, 4.0.0 and 4.0.3 were the worst releases...it was funny, 4.0.2 was damn stable for me
<JontheEchidna> but then they had to go and introduce more bugs iwth plasma backports :/
<nixternal> hoping 4.0.4 brings that back
<gribelu> nixternal: i don't think there's too much work going into 4.0.4 .. the SVN shows that plenty
<JontheEchidna> I've not had Plasma crash since 4.0.1, unless it was from a buggy 3rd party plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> Like the Amar4k controller on KDE look
<gribelu> with more development on 4.1, less can be backported to 4.0
<gribelu> lots of stuff changed
<seele> all that time to ask a question and he doesn't really even answer it.. oh well
<gribelu> qt for one
<nixternal> seele: what question/answer, and which he? :)
<seele> i asked about how the Desktop Team was planning on working on the "experiences" they keep talking about and how contributors can help
<nixternal> oh, other chan
 * nixternal looks
<seele> basically he said come to UDS and attend Desktop Meetings -- which i am already doing..
<seele> plus it doesnt really help anyone else not already involved to know how to get involved
<seele> it would be nice to figure out how they plan to solve these problems
<seele> everything is either in the dark or they really have no clue yet
<nixternal> I will choose the latter :)
<fdoving> Riddell: around? - made a new patch to the eject_error case. bug 222041 - still not tested, i don't have time. sorry. :|
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222041 in kdebase "unmounting a usb stick gives a stupid error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222041
<mhb> seele: that's what people who have no clue do say
<mhb> seele: I've learned that Ask Mark sessions are full of those
<jjesse> people who have no clue what to say?
<seele> we'll see what happens at UDS then
<jjesse> or just people who have no clue?
<seele> these desktop experiences have existed since the last UDS but nothing has come from them yet
<nixternal> but Mark is a super hero, he can tell 99% of the people who ask a question that dirty diapers rock, and people will go out and buy diapers, and dirty them up
 * jjesse is bummed that he can't come to UDS this time around
<nixternal> jjesse: you and I both
<nixternal> the Prague labeled me as a terrorist and I am not allowed in :p
<seele> nixternal: seriously?
 * nixternal waits....
<seele> lol
<jjesse> lol
<jjesse> my wife is due w/ firts child the week after UDS
<nixternal> nah, I was waiting for mhb to say something, cuz the US told him "NO! YOU CANNOT ENTER!" for the last UDS
<nixternal> jjesse: congrats man!
<jjesse> nixternal thanks
<seele> yeah, but that was because he is a student, wasn't it?
<nixternal> I love how you don't tell anyone until a month prior :p
<nixternal> seele: no idea, but it was fun playing the terrorist card with him :)
<jjesse> seriously i thought more knew
<mhb> seele: that sounds almost racist :-)
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<jjesse> i thought i mentioned it on my blog that i wasn't able to come to UDS because of my wife supposed to be giving b9rth
<nixternal> mhb: since when is "student" racist?
<seele> mhb: student's aren't a protected class in the U.S.
<nixternal> I know plenty of people here in Chicago that would rather be called student then what they are typically called
<seele> mhb: (housing discrimination is one of the most common discriminations against students)
<mhb> nixternal: not sure, ask seele :-) it really sounds like "no wonder, he's a student, the lower type of people"
<seele> nixternal: you mean a bum?
<jjesse> ah just mentioned family reasons
<nixternal> I noticed that when I decided to go back to school...I was going to move into a condo but they didn't like the "student" status so they denied me
<seele> mhb: no, they just think you're going to try and come to the U.S. to get a job and not go back
<nixternal> so I said foo on you and moved in to the closet at the other end of my parents house
<nixternal> FREE!
<nixternal> which is perfect, cuz I am absolutely broke right now
<mhb> seele: right, it's my fault
<JontheEchidna> anybody got a good python tutorial?
<seele> mhb: yeah -- why the hell would you want to earn american dollars anyway? :)
<mhb> well, thanks for bringing it up
<seele> mhb: have you been to the U.S. before (recently?) or was that the first time you tried to get a visa while you were a student?
<mhb> seele: the first time
<mhb> and for the foreseeable future, the last
<seele> hehe
<seele> stupid state department
<mhb> hm
<nixternal> speaking of the state department, them, homeland security, and INS just did a sweep of a local commercial area nabbing over 100 "illegal aliens"....I love how they call others "aliens", what morons
<mhb> nixternal: on the plus side, you could be travelling to Mars this month!
<nixternal> ya, but my rover battery died
<mhb> hmm, I still don't see what are we going to discuss at UDS :o) I expect it to be like "we would do this if we had 10 active developers, which we all know we haven't got"
<jjesse> you mean kde wise?
<jjesse> in boston it seemed like the kde people were myself and Riddell
<mhb> us as in Kubuntu
<jjesse> and i don't do any development
<seele> jjesse: i was there during fosscamp
<mhb> well I couldn't be there for reasons well discussed before
<jjesse> nixternal instead of aliens what would you call people who were there and they sholdn't be
<seele> mhb: i think one of the big agenda topics is figuring out if we are syncing to the kde release schedule and if we are going with 4.1
<jjesse> seele didn't make it in time for fosscamp
<nixternal> jjesse: trespassers
<mhb> seele: hmm, I wonder how that would be possible, given that there is only one repository at the moment
<seele> nixternal: tourists? :)
<nixternal> or that :)
<seele> mhb: dunno.. i just know it's on the list :)
<nixternal> hah, I have always called "tourists", "terrorists", and it recently got me in a bit of trouble at the airport
<mhb> seele: we can't influence all the command-line tools and all the libraries we rely on
<nixternal> if we sync to KDE, people will complain, if we don't sync to KDE people will complain, if KDE syncs with us people will complain
<mhb> KDE4 is boring anyway :-) who needs plasma? who needs Mac OS X widgets? :-)
<seele> kde isnt' going to sync to us
<nixternal> if we don't provide kde 3, people will complain, if we don't provide kde 4.1, people will complain
<mhb> who needs Konqueror with its stubborn developers? :o)
<nixternal> so I say at UDS, everyone just complain! prepare for what's going to come with the 8.10 release :p
<nixternal> mhb: konqi devs are stubborn, khtml devs maybe :)
<nixternal> s/are/aren't
<mhb> right
<nixternal> as long as the kde webkit plugin is rockin', that's fine with me
<mhb> Konqueror is dead anyway, like I said when Dolphin first came out
<nixternal> that way there I can use webkit when looking at websites such as....well I don't go to gmail.com, so I don't need it I guess :)
<mhb> give me a fast and lightweight KDE browser and I'll trash it anytime :o)
<nixternal> the only thing I would ever consider replacing konqi with, is Opera, if and only if they opened it up
<nixternal> I hate firefox with a passion, and this ff3 beta crap we got in 8.04 is horrid
<mhb> I'll replace it with anything gladly
<seele> why they shipped a beta product in a release is beyond me
<nosrednaekim> thatnkfully we can blame that on ubuntu, not us :P
<nixternal> I have used Konqi pretty much since day 1, I love it and will continue doing so
<mhb> in fact, I don't use it anymore because of the silly way they display warning messages when changing from/to SSL
<mhb> and you can't hide them like you can in your hated Firefox :o)
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... firefox3 made me go to Konqueror4
<nixternal> is that the popups people are complaining about mhb?
<mhb> nixternal: I dunno
<nixternal> I have been seeing complaints about some security related popups in ff3 or something
<mhb> nixternal: I know firefox3 is having trouble with SSL, and I know konqueror had these annoying popups too
<smarter> firefox3 has some really nice features
<nixternal> konqi 4 still has thise problems
<nixternal> even in trunk
<mhb> no wonder
<nixternal> https in konqi 4 == popup hell
<mhb> no wonder I dislike it with a passion :o)
<mhb> perhaps this Qt demo browser will turn good
<nixternal> click OK, click this session only, pray it doesn't start over and go surfing
<nixternal> we played with the qt demo browser today...it is damn close to epiphany actually
<nixternal> that's what it reminds me off...very lightweight and fast
<fdoving> that's a site-problem, proper https sites with signed certificates works just fine in konq4.
<nixternal> is that what it is? ya, I don't think any of the *buntu.com site cause the popup
<mhb> hmm
<fdoving> if the certificates are selfsigned or broken in any other way the browser complains.
<mhb> we do have a saying here
<fdoving> if it doesn't its broken.
<nixternal> hey, I just found a shortcut that kills the computer in kde 4, but don't ask me to find it again :p
<mhb> it says "the wiser one backs down"
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: does it have something to do with sysreq?
<mhb> meaning that two stubborn (and not wise) people will keep on blaming each other, but a smart guy will fix stuff even though it's not his fault
<mhb> that's what should be done here
<fdoving> mhb: so you prefer a broken browser that doesn't tell you when something bad happens? - or do you just want an option to make it not ask again?
<mhb> I mean you don't say I'm an incompetent fool just because my English is not Standard XEnglish 1.1 Strict, right?
<fdoving> no, but https is entirely different.
<fdoving> it relies on trust.
<fdoving> that's why they are signed.
<fdoving> the idea is to make it secure.
<fdoving> to some degree.
<mhb> right, so I could argue that https itself is based on a really weak precondition - that you have to trust a third party
<fdoving> ok, let's redesign the internet.
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> OR, make our apps behave like it should, not blaming the Internet, even though we know it's not our fault
<mhb> and make Fascist Mode available for the ultra paranoid among us
<mhb> (do they still keep the name in the OpenSSH configs?)
<fdoving> i think konqueror behaves correnctly when it comes to https. I use it to manage my money online-bank-thing. no issues with https. popups appear when it needs to tell me something.
<fdoving> MiM attacks would be waaay to easy if we just removed that popup.
<fdoving> even if people just click continue anyway.
<mhb> how many of those have you encountered yet<
<mhb> ?
<fdoving> using a secure protocol should atleast be as secure as the protocol can be, not false-secure, like https with selfsigned certs usually is.
<mhb> I dunno.
<mhb> I really believe in the "no popups unless user input required" thing
<fdoving> I haven't encountered any, but it's a fact that they happen every day somewhere on the internet. it's what all those nice spammers out there wants to trick us into to make our machines zombies or spam-senders or whatnot.
<fdoving> I belive in that too, but this one is among the important ones, not useless at all.
<fdoving> having a hidden option to 'dont-ever-warn-me-of-anything-ever-again' would of course be nice for those who don't care.
<smarter> if you try to access wiki.kubuntu.com page, it shows a "server not found"-like page, just because the certificate is for kubuntu.org
<yuriy> there's a kubuntu.com?
<smarter> yep
<yuriy> hmm both konq4 and firefox display it without complaining here
<fdoving> smarter: that is -exactly- the reason we have certificates in https.
<fdoving> smarter: myhackedbank.com is different from myregularbank.com
<nixternal> time to head to school...see ya'll later!
<fdoving> bye nixternal.
<fdoving> are there browsers out there that supports https but does not complain about these things?
<smarter> yuriy: http://wiki.kubuntu.com redirects to kubuntu.org, but https://wiki.kubuntu.org don't
<yuriy> smarter: ah
<Riddell> fdoving: hmm, with that updated patch i don't see the kio_umountwrapper dialogue at all
<mhb> any tips on what I should be involved in for Intrepid?
<mhb> this release cycle I want to do something fun
<fdoving> Riddell: hum.
<mhb> writing KDE UIs for GTK apps can be boring sometimes
<fdoving> Riddell: sounds strange. does it unmount?
<Riddell> fdoving: yep
<fdoving> Riddell: that sounds weird, kio_umountwrapper is the one invoking the safely-remove so it needs to be executed.
<fdoving> the new ::exit(0); is inside ejectFinished() - so i don't understand this.
<mhb> ah yes, again mumbling for myself. good night, folks.
<yuriy> mhb: write a d-bus based opengl accelerated policykit packagekit SVG themable SSL service that does many functions
<fdoving> nite mhb.
<mhb> yuriy: right, that's fun :o)
<mhb> you read 20 posts about how Kubuntu is inferior to Ubuntu and OpenSUSE and everything and you'd be as grumpy as me :o)
<mhb> the KDE frontend for jockey didn't end up in the default install, did it?
<fdoving> Riddell: can i please have your kio_media_mounthelper binary please? - i don't have things setup to compile qt3-things.
<fdoving> Riddell: the one with the most recent patch applied.
<mhb> Riddell: that was a question for you, I guess...
<Riddell> fdoving: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kio_media_mounthelper
<mhb> you should know
<Riddell> mhb: yes, it did
<Riddell> even worked for me, once I fixed the bugs in the backend
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I wonder why it was not mentioned anywhere
<Riddell> probably not sufficiently different than restricted-manager
<mhb> okay
<yuriy> how is it different and why is there a new program?
<fdoving> Riddell: where do you safely remove from ?
<mhb> yuriy: the difference is that I made a Qt4 frontend and I wasn't paid for it! would you believe it
<fdoving> Riddell: try 'kio_umountwrapper /mount/point' - i suspect it's the .desktop file for the safely remove action that is not updated to use kio_umountwrapper.
<mhb> yuriy: the real difference is in the backend
<mhb> yuriy: so unnoticable for the user
<mhb> yuriy: except that it's gone from systemsettings
<mhb> nobody bothered to write a link to it
<mhb> that's why it stinks
<mhb> the kcontrol stuff is so overengineered that it's too hard to create a simple link for systemsettings to another app
<mhb> but we all love and adore kde, don't we
<mhb> so I better shut up.
<yuriy> hehe, good night mhb
<Riddell> fdoving: that works, which .desktop file?
 * mhb has grumpy moods these days a lot
<fdoving> Riddell: where are you unmounting from? - dolphin or konqueror or kdesktop?
<Riddell> fdoving: konqueror
<fdoving> Riddell: the kio-umountwrapper package tries to divert those .desktop files.
<fdoving> Riddell: /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop
<Riddell> fdoving: ooh
<Riddell> and I just compiled kdebase by hand and installed the original .desktop file over the diverted one
<fdoving> Riddell: that's what causes it then :) atleast the patch now works :)
<fdoving> it needs to use Exec=kio_umountwrapper %u
<Riddell> well, hang on, let me test with kio-umountwrappre from konqueror
<Riddell> it works
<Riddell> genius
<fdoving> the design of that should probably be changed. kio-umountwrapper should instead divert kio_media_mounthelper - and know it's new name to use internally.
<fdoving> that way the desktopfiles never needed to change.
<smarter_> +1
<fdoving> but, not tonight.
<fdoving> nite.
<jjesse> its funny how this channel can go so long with nothing happening in it and sometimes i can hardly keep up wit hthe scroll
<nosrednaekim> sssh! :)
 * Serega says "knite friends"
<SiNiESTrO> hi
<nosrednaekim> hello SiNiESTrO
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: When you package 4.0.4 tonight, could you take a look at bug 225123?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225123 in update-manager "crashed on hardy upgrade around moblin and armagetron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225123
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> wrong bug
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork-kde4/+bug/225213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225213 in kdeartwork-kde4 "wrong wallpapers in kdewallpapers-kde4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JontheEchidna> ^The wallpapers aren't wrong, per se, but the package description would have you think that the other wallpapers released with KDE 4.0 were included in kdewallpapers-kde4 rather than kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-02
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: will do, thanks for that heads up
<nixternal> sitting in a nice air conditioned room
<JontheEchidna> Yesterday we had to turn the heat on. :/
<JontheEchidna> But don't worry, we'll have unbearable heat come summer
<vorian> evening
<jjesse> evening :)
<lownoize> somebody knows who feels responsible for the kubuntu mirrors list?
<ScottK> I think #canonical-sysadmin handles that, but I'm not certain.
<Jucato> #ubuntu-mirrors ?
<jjesse> dang i'm hungry
<jjesse> ordering room service  :(
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> I am an idiot
<nixternal> instead of downloading the 4.0.4 tarballs, I downloaded the 4.0.3 tarballs
<ScottK> Recognizing the problem is the first step to solving it.
<Jucato> it was like me downloading 7.10 DVD instead of 8.04... :(
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> nothing like grabbing all of the KDE 4.0.4 tarballs at 200KiB/s
<jjesse> that probablly took a while
<Jucato> DVD.. 56Kbps... :)
<Jucato> took 24+ hours
<Jucato> I'm still the greater tool :P
<jjesse> i've always known that ;)
 * ScottK is upgrading the kids' computer to Hardy right now.  
<Jucato> just reasserting my throne :)
<ScottK> I'm sufficiently lazy that I'm doing it via ssh instead of walking into the other room.
<jjesse> that's awesome
<Jucato> lol :)
<robotgeek> Jucato: i tried to upgrade using the ubuntu 8.04 cd. it did not work :(
<jjesse> nixternal: is it tru i heard you are working becoming a core dev?
<nixternal> jjesse: more than likely
<nixternal> will possibly work on my application in the next week or so
<jjesse> yay
<nixternal> gotta figure out who all uploaded my crack for the past 2 years into main
<nixternal> I can think of 3...is crimsun a core-dev? I can't remember since he doesn't say much anymore :p
<nixternal> ooh, imbrandon uploaded my crack too
<ScottK> He is
<jjesse> yay
<nixternal> ScottK: did you upload any of my crack?
<ScottK> Yes.
<nixternal> thought so
<nixternal> ooh, and pitti
<nixternal> pitti uploaded all of my security crack
<jjesse> and don't forget Riddell
<jjesse> :P
<nixternal> ya, he makes 6
<jjesse> how many do you "need"?
<nixternal> is tonio core-dev?
<ScottK> He is.
<nixternal> as many as possible
<nixternal> w00t, that makes 7
<jjesse> how many coore-deve are there?
<nixternal> damn, Kubuntu has quite a few core-devs
<nixternal> jjesse: quite a few :)
<ScottK> I think most of the rest of us have a lot less impact than Riddell.
<nixternal> nah, you all are just as important in my book
<nixternal> I keep hearing about this JR guy, who is he?
<ScottK> For Hardy kde-guidance sucks substantially less than it would have otherwise and I did some decent stuff in the python-qt/kde packages, but that's about it.
<nixternal> it would be nice to have with KDE 4 going into main for 8.10
<jjesse> 54 active members according to launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev
<nixternal> then I can actually maintain MY kvkbd package too instead of linking debdiff's left and right
<nixternal> would be nice to get that into Debian, but they said NOPE, don't want it
<ScottK> Why don't they want it?
<nixternal> no need for it because tehre is already a virtual keyboard
<nixternal> to bad their idea of a virtual keyboard is a) crap, and b) crap
<daskreecH> nixternal: Tha'ts you? I was looking for a -kde4 version
<nixternal> isn't one yet
<ScottK> New version of lintian in Debian.  I wonder what pain it holds for us.
<jjesse> lots?
<nixternal> probably an understatement
<jjesse> why are tv commericails so much louder then the tv?
<nixternal> that is marketing for you
<ScottK> nixternal: That was the kde team?  You could always have it sponsored outside the team.
<nixternal> even if it were in Debian, it would never get a proper sync, but I will talk to annma tomorrow and get it uploaded tomorrow
<nixternal> I went through the mentor process prior, which I now realize kind of sucks
<ScottK> It's kind of hit or miss in my experience.
<jjesse> the devbian mentor process?
<ScottK> Working through an established team is generally better when you can find one.
<daskreecH> nixternal: ping
<daskreecH> got the debian dir
<daskreecH> dropped it in the 4.0.71 tarball
<ScottK> nixternal: I just had one of those senior moments too.
 * ScottK just was reminded (after much investigating to figure out why) that the new changes won't be in the binary if you don't rebuild the package after you change the source ....
<nixternal> lol
<stdin> that's nothing, I just wanted to cd to a dir, and typed "kde dir/" ...
<nixternal> kdelibs-4.0.4 continues chugging away
<daskreecH> Ha ha :)
<daskreecH> Yay stdin is here as well :)
<daskreecH> I'm cleaning house but I look over here every 4-5 minutes
<daskreecH> I have the debian dir from 4.0.3 in 4.0.71
 * stdin woke up ~40 mins ago, so don't expect much
<daskreecH> nixternal: Would it make more sense to use the dir from 4.0.4 ?
<stdin> there won't be much difference between the 4.0.3 dir and the 4.0.4 dir
<daskreecH> ok just checking
<daskreecH> so .. throw this at ppa ?
<stdin> after changing the version/build-deps
<daskreecH> Why does Mount try to auto complete files?
<nixternal> actually, so far there is 1 change between 4.0.3 and 4.0.4 for kdelibs
<daskreecH> keep all the patches I assume?
<nixternal> oh more than likely not
<nixternal> you will get heap failures left and right
<nixternal> hehe, if this is your first time packaging, KDE 4.1 alpha may not be a good package to learn from
<nixternal> if people want to test kde4 alpha, I am almost inclined to tell them check out openSUSE or Debian :p
<nixternal> otherwise people will try it and flood LP with bug reports on Plasma for the next month
<stdin> testing what patches are still needed, which were applied upstream and which just need editing is the best part! (not)
<ScottK> nixternal: For Hardy I think staying on 4.0 is best, but once Intrepid opens, I think we ought to get 4.1 (based on Debian) in ASAP.
<nixternal> our 4.0.x is based on Debian..we merge changes, just not our .install files and have changes to kde.mk
<nixternal> but once we move kde4 to main, then totally start working from their builds
<nixternal> I think we should either a) backport 4.1 to hardy, or b) put 4.1 for hardy in the PPAs
<daskreecH> Debian doesn't have a 4.0.71
<ScottK> I'd say do that at beta.
 * nixternal notes that debuild -nc on this lappy is not fun
<daskreecH> they have 4.0.70+svn and 4.0.72
<nixternal> ScottK: if KDE 4 is in main, then yes, because Debian doesn't install KDE 3 and KDE 4 side-by-side I don't believe
<nixternal> you either have KDE 3 or you have KDE 4
<daskreecH> I think we should probably have a 4.1 snapshot with warnings for hardy and a tracking PPa for intrepid
<ScottK> RIght.  They don't.
<ScottK> The trick is I think our Hardy packages should always work side by side.  Not so for Intrepid.
<nixternal> correct, and correct :)
<nixternal> well, they will still work side by side in Intrepid, as moving KDE to universe and then installing it to /opt/kde3 I think was the track for it
<nixternal> moving KDE 3 to universe that is
<daskreecH> Which KDE?
<daskreecH> ok
<ScottK> Last time Riddell mentioned it, it seemed he wanted it as dead as possible as soon as possible.
<daskreecH> KDE3?
<ScottK> 1931kB/S from us.archive.ubuntu.com is a lot better than last week.
<ScottK> daskreecH: Yes.
<daskreecH> I dunno a lot of people might not move from it till 4.2
<nixternal> hrmm, maybe debian does allow side-by-side, they just install it to different locations that us
<daskreecH> some not till 4.3
<ScottK> Well that's what I tried to suggest and I got a lot of pushback.
<daskreecH> that's 15 months away
<nixternal> ya, they do install side-by-side
<ScottK> If we were going to keep kde3 around for another year, we could have done LTS for Hardy.
<nixternal> where kde3 has */kde/ directories, for kde4 they did */kde4/ and such
<nixternal> and all binaries have a 4 appended to them
<nixternal> ScottK: I will leave the LTS comments to a minimum around here :p
<ScottK> Just saying.
<nixternal> hehe, totally understand
<ScottK> I think we need to focus on KDE4 and move on.
<nixternal> I feel the same, but we do have large rollouts that are currently committed to KDE 3
<ScottK> And so they can stay on hardy for 18 months while it settles out.
<nixternal> I think the school systems going with KDE 4 will be fine, but I don't know about the French Parliament
<nixternal> that is true
<nixternal> break time...while kdelibs builds out..gonna go grab some ice cream :)
<ScottK> I'll probably stay on Hardy KDE3 on my desktop for quite some time.
 * daskreecH wants KDE 4.1
 * daskreecH wants to build it as well
 * ScottK wants this Hardy upgrade to finish so he can go to bed.
<daskreecH> nixternal: kwin44 ?
<Jucato> yeah. wor KDE 44.05.1
<Jucato> s/wor/for/
 * daskreecH blinks
<daskreecH> Jucato: Huh?
<Jucato> you haven't heard of KDE 44? it's the Desktop of the 32nd century
<daskreecH> Oh right
<daskreecH> it will usher in the year of the Linux Desktop
<daskreecH> Of course all the headlineswill read Gnome puts it's foot up Apple's ****
<daskreecH> Aapple which has dominated computers after it's brillant manuvering of SCO will finally be overtaken this year by Linux
<Jucato> nah.. headlines will be GNOME 2.134.20 released
<daskreecH> Ha ha
<daskreecH> do they even have sub releases?
<daskreecH> I've never seen a dotdot release outside of unstable
<Jucato> they have. maintenance/bug fixes
<daskreecH> hmm are those feature locked?
<Jucato> #gnome please
<daskreecH> I'll just ask nixternal
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> or any ubuntu dev
<daskreecH> http://mirror7.escomposlinux.org/comic/ecol-160-e.png
 * daskreecH shakes head
<Riddell> stdin, nixternal: either of you start on 4.0.4?
<stdin> I've started on the a's
<Riddell> a very good place to start :)
<stdin> I think nixternal has done kdelibs too
 * stdin pokes nixternal to remember about bug 220655
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220655 in kdewebdev-kde4 "Many KDE 4 packages reference KDE 3 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220655
<stdin> Riddell: they're going in hardy-backports right? so do they need ~hardy1?
<Riddell> stdin: yes
<stdin> good, because that's what I did ;)
<Riddell> stdin: if you have them ready for upload, put them on a webserver somewhere and I'll upload them to the queue
<stdin> well I can't test them because I haven't build kdelibs, but they're pretty simple packages and should be ok
<Riddell> stdin: kdelibs won't have changed notably, you can easily test them with 4.0.3
<Riddell> stdin: if you have a web server you can put them on, I can upload to the queue
<stdin> I'm just copying them over to my wired box
<jpatrick> intrepid's open? *goes wild*
<stdin> Riddell: http://stdin.me.uk/kde4/
<stdin> it's not going to be fast though
<Riddell> stdin: what isn't?
<stdin> my upload speed
<Riddell> well we have until tuesday :)
 * Riddell politely points stdin towards Joining MOTU on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDevelopers :)
<uga> Riddell: nobody is maintaining pptp networkmanager stuff?
<uga> it's broken in both gutsy and hardy. Never heard of it before. it seems it works fine for the g-ubuntu version
<uga> I just found I need it to setup a box for a friend
<Riddell> uga: can't say I knew nm should support it
<uga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/123696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123696 in network-manager-pptp "dependency problem on Kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uga> some people claim installing loads of gnome dependancies works as workaround
<gnomefreak> is anyone having issues with email replys to malone bugs?
<uga> Riddell: funny thing is, I can't install any dependancies, since my friend needs the vpn connection to get out ot the internet =)
<uga> so I either drag them all in a CD or...
<uga> Riddell: I may have to grab a (g)ubuntu live CD and install it instead
<Riddell> uga: if the CD has the dependencies you need you could use an ubuntu alternate CD as an apt source
<Riddell> I'd be curious to know what the dependencies for it are
<uga> Riddell: yes, me too. So far I only installed the 2 packages for pptp, pptp-linux and networkmanager-pptp locally
<uga> I saw the bug, it cannot open the configure gui
<uga> and now I'm trying to manually configure pptp to see if it pops up at least
<uga> Riddell: nothing, no luck
<uga> Riddell: and the workdaround didn't work for me. I installed the gnome netm, and still "There is no configuration interface for the VPN service ppp installed. Please check your installation"
<uga> Riddell: the connection config works through nm-applet (the gnome one)
<uga> Riddell: the connection shows up afterwards in knetworkmanager config, even if I Cannot configure it
<uga> I can't connect disconnect either, but that's possibly because I'm already connected through another router...
<uga> brb... disconnecting
<uga> I'll have to test in place
<uga> Riddell: the ubuntu alternate CD install... does it have packages uncompressed and easily available?
<uga> so that I could install them manually
<Riddell> sure, use apt-cdrom to add it to sources.list
<uga> Riddell: I have my doubts that will work while booted from the live CD though
<uga> I want to test it before I end up installing
<uga> I'd rather do so manually, thanks
<Riddell> not without a second CD drive no
<uga> yes, they do have a second drive
<uga> if .debs are available though, it's no prob
<uga> I'll do it one way or another
<uga> Riddell: I guess I could also install ubuntu and later install the kde desktop
<Riddell> you could yes
<uga> I'm pondering all options here
<uga> Riddell: I just found there's another tool... kvpnc
<uga> and it looks like works fine
<uga> although the little thing needs to be run as root =(
<uga> is there a place that lists all packages available through the live CD?
<Riddell> uga: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<uga> Riddell: cheers, I just found the list here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<uga> a minute ago
<uga> somebody suggested using aptoncd too
<uga> Riddell: anyway, burning everything I have, and off to go
<uga> hopefully I won't need any extra packages
 * apachelogger looks for a motu
 * Hobbsee is no motu!  no motu's around here!
<apachelogger> too bad
 * apachelogger is wondering whether to abuse nixternal again
<apachelogger> ah, better not to do that
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: care for quick revu?
<Hobbsee> nope
<apachelogger> uh, now it hit me
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kgrubeditor I'd very much appreciate an R
 * apachelogger continues learning for his french test
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, we should get our talk prepared, do you have time next week?
 * apachelogger gives everyone a cookie
<Hobbsee> yay, cookies!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea I have time - just tell me when - I will try to prepare some stuff this weekend but i also have to prepare two other talks so no promisses
<Nightrose> apachelogger: which template do we use btw?
<Nightrose> stock kde one?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: probably, although I'd like something fresh
<Nightrose> k
<seele> Riddelll: is it possible to center ubiquity on the screen for the direct install option?
<nixternal> Riddell: kdelibs is complete...gonna start on the rest now
<nixternal> stdin: what did you finish?
<nixternal> Riddell: what I was planning on doing, was uploading the packages to my PPA so we can at least get a day or two of testing before tossing them into backports
 * JontheEchidna would help test, but he's going to be away for the weekend
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm going to guess that the first autosync for Intrepid is coming soon.  It'll be a long time before the buildds digest that.  You might want to get it into backports before that since backports get a lower priority.
<nixternal> hrmm, good point
<ScottK> nixternal: I suspect we're better off to get it uploaded, built, and in a consistent state even if there are some issues than to wait until after the flood and get it in bits.
<ScottK> If there turns out to be one critical fix or something, we can ask to get it manually reprioritized.
<nixternal> s/hardy/hardy-backports/ in the changelog and dput to the same place right?
<nixternal> I still think only core-devs are allowed to upload to backports
<nixternal> iirc, you also add ~hardy1 to the version
<nixternal> I am not going to just upload this w/o following the guidelines, especially seeing that I am considering going for core-dev...don't need a mark on my record :)
 * nixternal starts filing backport reports
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes to hardy-backports and ~hardy1 in the version.
<nixternal> been a while since I did a backport :)
<nixternal> probably dapper
<ScottK> nixternal: I'd suggest upload it and see.  If it gets accepted, continue.  If it gets rejected, give me a ping.
<nixternal> will do...if it gets rejected, I will upload to my server so you can grab them
<ScottK> K
<jjesse> sounds like someone is going to have a busy day
<seele> damnit.. i have 2 bad disks
<jjesse> official ubuntu book was given an honorable mention in the linux journal user awards
 * nixternal dputs kde4libs to backports - crosses fingers!
<Jucato_> kaputs kde4libs? :)
<nixternal> Successfully uploaded packages.
<nixternal> but that doesn't mean a damn thing
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * nixternal checks for rejected email
<JontheEchidna> Oh, riiiight, heh.
<uga> Riddell: heh, silly me, I had copied cached files, but I forgot his PC is i386 while mine is amd64 =)
<stdin> nixternal: I've done the a's
 * JontheEchidna will be back next week
 * Jucato_ is at the ubuntu-ph "release party" :)
<Jucato_> release party with no cd's, no beer, no pizza, no Linux :)
<apachelogger> Jucato: sounds funny
<apachelogger> Jucato: Nightrose is about to do a radio amarok show, in case you want a real party :P
<Jucato_> :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I am? I thought we will be doing this together ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I haz to tune the configurations
<stdin> Riddell: I've done everything but kdebase* now, all in the same URL
<nixternal> jcastro: you around?
<jcastro> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> hey, unless by the grace of god, power comes back on, I will not be able to do the doc talk for openweek
<nixternal> I am using battery backup for about the next 10 minutes
<jcastro> yikes
<jcastro> anyone else from the doc team that can fill in?
<nixternal> we have been w/o power for about 4 hours now and we have more storms running through
<nixternal> talking to laserjock now about it
<jcastro> thanks for the heads up
<jcastro> it's storming over here too so I hope I don't lose power either!
<nixternal> everything is closed around here too...I went up to the bookstore hoping I could get online
<Serega> hi all
<Serega> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> jcastro: looks like LaserJock can do a quick Q&A for documentation
<nixternal> battery is beeping, need to go...any last words?
<nixternal> jcastro: 15:30:22 [ LaserJock] ok, I'll do it
<nixternal> :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Did your upload work?
<nixternal> don't know...haven't had the power to check :)
<ScottK> K
<jcastro> nixternal: thanks for the heads up
<nixternal> when the power comes back on I will check, plus upload the other packages I have done on my laptop
<nixternal> later all!
<jcastro> let that be a lesson to all of us, don't live in Chicago.
<seele> it's the windy city for a reason :)
<Riddell> Serega: pong
<Serega> Riddell: Jon, suggest me please the text for dvdcss handler dialog
<Riddell> "This DVD Video is encrypted.  To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: <script>.  In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the copyright holder."
<NthDegree> bah who cares about the legality of watching a DVD you paid to watch
<nixternal> yay, we got power!
<nixternal> Riddell: I am working on kdebase.... so far my uploads to -backports went up, just awaiting archive approval
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> I'll not approve until closer to release time
<nixternal> rock on
<Riddell> nixternal: you coordinating modules with stdin?
<nixternal> I haven't been online all day, so no
<nixternal> stdin: what are you working on?
<nixternal> man, the .install files need some reworking
<Riddell> nixternal: http://stdin.me.uk/kde4/
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I will grab those once the base is done, build them locally and test, then upload to -backports
<Riddell> super
 * nixternal wonders if stdin touched the .install files
<nixternal> maybe the modules are fine
<nixternal> as long as there aren't any so files, all of them have been updated from 4.0.0 to 4.0.4
<nixternal> man I love debuild -nc
<nixternal> and dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<crimsun> bah, --fail-missing.
<Riddell> I can type that one blindfold with my hands tied behind my back
<nixternal> hehe, I think I am getting close to that
<nixternal> crimsun: --fail-missing is good as well :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-03
<nosrednaekim> is the kross scripting stuff for 4.0.3 packaged and in the repositories?
<nosrednaekim> specifically, the python plasma bindings
<Riddell> we have libkrosspython0
<Riddell> from kdebindings-kde4
<nosrednaekim> awesome... thanks.
<ScottK> nixternal: You find out if your upload worked our not yet.
<Riddell> kde4libs, kdepimlibs, kdebase-kde4 in hardy-backports unapproved queue
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> I guess MOTU's can upload backports now.
<Riddell> well i think the policy is still that they shouldn't without checking with someone first
<Riddell> and they can only upload universe packages
<ScottK> Any backport still needs an ack from ubuntu-backporters.
<Riddell> right
<ScottK> So I think that would be the checking part.
<nosrednaekim> I don't think libkrosspython0 has the plasma bindings..
<Riddell> quite possibly they didn't exist in 4.0 branch
 * Riddell snoozes
<nosrednaekim> hum, ok
<nosrednaekim> ok, I guess I'll have to go compile trunk :)
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> have up to kdebase-runtime completed, installed, and uploaded (uploading kdebase-runtime now)
<nixternal> I am hoping that after installing kdebase-workspace, my lappy will be a bit more usable..right now I have a badly broken kde4
<genii> There a 4.1 alpha1 available?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> 4.1 alpha1 is very very broken due to plasma
<genii> Ah, OK
<nixternal> it is constantly crashing on me
<nixternal> 4.0.4 isn't much different from 4.0.3 that I can see
 * nixternal gets back to building
<Jucato> hi nixternal! :)
<Jucato> Kubuntu (or generally Ubuntu) failed me/us last night :)
<nixternal> howdy Jucato!
<nixternal> what happened?
<Jucato> imagine an Ubuntu release party where only Windows and Fedora could get connected to the Internet :)
<dthacker> :(
<Jucato> yeah. :(
<Jucato> but it was funny though
<nixternal> well, I experienced similar, but Okular saved me
<nixternal> Fedora and windows worked great with the projector, but Kubuntu didn't
<nixternal> luckily Okular centers itself and works perfectly with the projector
<nixternal> so nothing was cut off
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I have never had an issue connecting to the internet though
<Jucato> we were all laughing out load in the coffee shop... I was shouting "Linux sucks!", but then one guy tried Fedora KDE and he got connected, so I changed to "Kubuntu sucks!", then the other guys who had Ubuntu couldn't connect either... :)
<nixternal> it has always worked
<nixternal> *buntu sucks! :p
<Jucato> yeah hahah :)
<Jucato> it was a funny release party :)
<Jucato> we had no pressed cd's (they haven't arrived yet), had no beer, almost had no internet connection, and weren't using Ubuntu to connect :)
<nixternal> oh wow, compositing seems whicked fast with 4.0.4 using Intel
<nixternal> it is instant!
<nixternal> and it looks secksi
<Jucato> yeah
<nixternal> and I think we should consider using the Sculpture theme for KDE 4 cuz it is even hotter!
<Jucato> my laptop's Intel IGP beats my desktop's nvidia AGP :)
 * Jucato hasn't scene sculpture
<nixternal> functionality wise, 4.0.3 == 4.0.4 from what i can see
 * Jucato lost track of 4.0...
<nixternal> I had to wipe ~/.kde4 though cuz something booged up
<nixternal> probably just needed to wipe ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*
<Jucato> kquitapp plasma && rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* && plasma
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> now it is time to build all of the modules, which luckily stdin already did, just need to test them and upload
<nixternal> plasma panel is still goofy in 4.0.4 with the size issue
<nixternal> if you use tiny, the bottom of the plasma panel will show up at the top of your screen
 * Jucato goes to bed.. tired .. :/
<Jucato> good luck nixternal :P
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> stdin: you rock! you are a life saver, but I am going to quit uploading after kdeartwork for the night and will pick it back up and finish the entire kde 4.0.4 backport for hardy tomorrow/today
<Hobbsee> oh goody.
<Hobbsee> don't insert crack.
<DaSkreech> Or insert in teh crack
<nixternal> ooh
<robotgeek> nixternal: hopefully in summer, i can start coding some on kde4
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<DaSkreech> does anyone know if KIOSK is getting KDE4 love?
<DaSkreech> how are you Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: sad @ LP
<Hobbsee> [16:40] <Hobbsee> the launchpad gods do not smile on me :([16:41] <Hobbsee> 2 hours since the upload, and still no build records
<Hobbsee> [16:41] * Hobbsee tries sacrificing a pony
<DaSkreech> OMG Poniez?
<DaSkreech> What about the goldenHorse?
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> might have to try that
<DaSkreech> Or the stick :)
<DaSkreech> sacrifice that
<Hobbsee> no wya.
<DaSkreech> Way!
<DaSkreech> Now I'm going to be labeled an infidel :(
<DaSkreech> ok I need sleep
<DaSkreech> I thought that said ubuttu
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> supyboy need a remind plugin
<DaSkreech> I should start writing one
 * DaSkreech sits next to Hobbsee 
<DaSkreech> So what have you been up to
<DaSkreech> how did that assignment go?
<Hobbsee> work, uni, assignments, etc.
 * Hobbsee has done part of t
<DaSkreech> How's Gnome?
<Hobbsee> fine
<Hobbsee> seems to work
<nixternal> Hobbsee: have you checked out Tasque yet that I packaged for Gnome?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nope
<nixternal> it is groovy
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/~tasque-packagers
<nixternal> I am using it now on my Debian box
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> I'll follow behind
<Serega> morning
 * Serega yaws
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's cool.  are you using the RTM plugin?
<mhb> hmm, is this meeting thing taking place today?
<mhb> I guess not.
<mhb> apachelogger: nobody came
<apachelogger> mhb: apparently, I also got stuck in a traffic jam :(
<mhb> apachelogger: that's one of the bigger disappointments I encountered here
<apachelogger> hm
<mhb> apachelogger: really, waiting an hour, hurrying with lunch so I can get here on time
<mhb> and then nobody comes
<apachelogger> mhb: yeah, sorry for that
<mhb> apachelogger: not your fault :o)
<apachelogger> oh well, I announced the meeting, so it is partly my fault
<mhb> I hope it won't be the same at UDS :o)
<mhb> the last week of school is kind of important to me, so I wouldn't want to waste it for no reason
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, meeting.
<Hobbsee> i doubt Riddell's around
<jpatrick> future Kubuntu MOTU spotted
<smarter> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> hey there smarter
<smarter> how are you?
 * smarter really hates his ISP router
<jpatrick> not too bad
<Arby> jpatrick: really where?
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> so I didn't miss the meeting it seems
<nosrednaekim> was there not one?
<nixternal> it seems nobody showed up
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> too early I guess
<nixternal> to early for me :)
<nosrednaekim> and me :)
 * claydoh forgot to wake up himself : :(
<nixternal> hehe
<claydoh> I have this ugly internal alarm in my brain that wakes me up almost exactly 30 mins before my al;arm goes off
<apachelogger> lol, good thing I got stuck in the traffic jam then
<nosrednaekim> claydoh: lol.... me too!
<claydoh> but I forgot abouth the meeting, actually, so I didn't wake up
 * yuriy is loving kmail right now
<smarter> is someone working on packaging 4.0.4 for hardy PPA?
<guaqua> i believe so, nixternal et al might now more
<apachelogger> smarter: secret
<apachelogger> they will go to hardy-backports though
<smarter> apachelogger: ok, just searching for something to do ;)
<apachelogger> smarter: kde-apps.org ;-)
<Riddell> there's extragear apps for 4.0.4 to be done
<Riddell> and there's merges to do
 * smarter will look into that
<smarter> when do we start the 4.1 fun?
<Arby> Riddell: mind if I attempt the merge on koffice? or are you doing it?
<Riddell> Arby: go for it
<Arby> Riddell: there's a conflict in krita.install that I don't understand
<Arby> what is that file supposed to do?
<stdin> the .install has a list of all the files that go into that package (are installed by that package)
<nosrednaekim> whew... maybe i'll do a kubuntu/kde related openweek talk next time... that was rather fun :)
 * apachelogger is changing project neon's versioning for the 3rd time
<Arby> stdin: thanks, lets see if I've got this right.
<Arby> the diff is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9822/
<Arby> so I've edited the file so that each line only appears once
<Arby> is that correct
 * seele blinks
<seele> it's the weekend right?
<seele> and Riddell is on IRC?
<nosrednaekim> our dear robot knows no holiday :)
<Riddell> hi seele
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess 20080503+svn803682-0amarok1 would be the best versioning for nightly snapshots?
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: ooh... nightly snaptshots of amarok? :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
 * nosrednaekim drools
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img082.png
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we are needing a news
<Nightrose> for neon?
<Nightrose> and when?
<Riddell> apachelogger: that seems to miss the actual version number, and includes two snapshot numbers
<Riddell> seele: aren't I normally?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the idea is to have ongoing snapshots completely unrelated to the actual application version
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yes, tomorrow
<Nightrose> apachelogger: alright let's get on it tomorrow morning on skype?
<apachelogger> can't
<apachelogger> I have a super important french test on monday
<Riddell> apachelogger: people will have to remove the normal ones first then, which would cause unhappyness for libraries
<apachelogger> uhh, that is the tricky part about neon ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive
<apachelogger> all files go to /opt/amarok-nightly
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ah ok - then I will get on it tomorrow - can you write down a few important point that need to be mentioned?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ubuntu, suse on the roll, nightly snapshots, useable along the stable version
<Nightrose> ;-) thx
<stdin> apachelogger: what? no "DO NOT REPORT BUGS" messages in big red letters? ;)
<apachelogger> stdin: to much work to maintain
<apachelogger> everything is based on the idea of doing as little maintenance as possible
<stdin> aww, it was my favourite feature :p
<apachelogger> well, I made it
<apachelogger> so it has to be your favourite
<stdin> if it plays music without crashing then I'll get over it
<apachelogger> it crashes at shutdown ;-)
<stdin> you shutdown amarok? what ever for?
<stdin> it lives in my system tray constantly
<apachelogger> ^_^
<stdin> and now my multimedia-play/stop/forward/back buttons work I hardy need to open it except to add files to the playlist and gawk at it's GUI :D
 * nosrednaekim is comforted by the wolf living in his panel
<nosrednaekim> except when Amor langs on him
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems fair enough then
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<crimsun> nosrednaekim: bad timing, actually.  I just got off a train.  (From backscroll, however, things seem to have gone smoothly.)
<nosrednaekim> crimsun: yeah.. it was cool :)
<nosrednaekim> and I pointed them to the wiki for more info
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-04
 * nixternal goes back to uploading stdin's 4.0.4 packages
<nixternal> just got home from a bday party for my neice, and I am dead tired
<stdin> I'm starting to getting sick of the "are there any 4.1 alpha packages yet?" questions in -kde4
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> put there aren't any plans in the topic
<nixternal> I have been telling people to put openSUSE in a VM if you want to see a very bad desktop
<stdin> I'm tempted, but I know no one ever reads the damn topic anyway :p
<nixternal> if we put up alpha packages, there will easily be 50+ bugs files against plasma not working worth a damn
<stdin> people expect them because we had 4.0 alphas
<nixternal> if they want 4.1 alphas, do it, but for Intrepid
<stdin> break it before the base is even uploaded, yeah :)
<nixternal> as soon as you put out Hardy 4.1 alpha packages, people will complain...tell them if they want it so bad, to start working on building the packages
<stdin> I could answer: depends, are you going to create them for me?  then when they say "how?" I'll just say, !packaging :p
<stdin> then I'll /part really fast and run so they can't ask me for help
<nixternal> stdin: are those 4.0.4 module packages on your broadband connection?
<stdin> if you can call it broadband, yeah
<nixternal> hehe, ok
<nixternal> I am grabbing games now, have the rest to grab
<nixternal> going to just grab them all in one shot while kdebindings 4.0.4 test builds
<stdin> ahh, I noticed my lag jump :p
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that's me w00tin' your server :p
<stdin> what are you getting, like 30KB/s at the most?
<nixternal> I have found the same exact problem though in everyone of your module packages you did for 4.0.4
<nixternal> 43k
<stdin> I haven't checked in a while and it varies from time to time (depending on who owns my ISP at the time)
<nixternal> you didn't create a backport bug and close it in the changelog :p
<nixternal> I have created all of the backport reports, and I am just editing the changelog with emacs so you get the karma
<stdin> bah, that's the job of a motu :p
<nixternal> just adding (LP: #xxxx) to the * New upstream release line
<nixternal> I may have updated an install file for new stuff added to the package, other than that, they are good
<nixternal> kind of hard for you to do the testing though w/o libs and base
<stdin> yeah, it would have taken too long for me to either hack them to build with 4.0.3 or get libs etc built, so I skipped a step there
<stdin> I usually like to test build before I call them "ready"
<stdin> I think python is making me lazy, just spent 5 mins trying to figure out what was wrong with my c++ code, turns out I didn't type the variable :/
<Riddell> stdin: I expect alpha packages will start to appear next week
<stdin> Riddell: those will be for intrepid right?
<Riddell> stdin: yes
<Riddell> but maybe someone will want to backport them to a PPA
<stdin> as long as Qt4.4 won't break things, I don't see why not
<stdin> I haven't even tried Qt4.4 yet, missed out on the whole dev cycle there
<Jucato> you're not the only one stdin
<seele> Riddell: i've been under the impression you're afk for most of the weekend
<Riddell> seele: I have to pass the time somehow while I fill in my tax return
<nixternal> yikes, kdebindings 4.0.4 is being a brat
<Jucato> it always is...
<nixternal> it just stops building at the same spot every time
<Riddell> I wouldn't worry too much about it nixternal
<Jucato> maybe skip the offending module?
<nixternal> yup, skipping and moving on...I should have all of the modules uploaded either tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest
<seele> ew taxes.. good luck
<Riddell> the trick is to end up making sure they owe you as much as possible
<Riddell> I wonder how much I can claim for toilet paper use in the last year
<vorian> evening :)
 * Serega silently: "Good time of day"
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Serega> Hobbsee: glad to see you
<Hobbsee> :)
<Serega> Riddell: Jonathan?
 * SiNiESTrO is away: Ausente por ahora.
<Riddell> Serega: hi
<Serega> Riddell: hi!
<Serega> Riddell: I have a debdiff, could you please review and upload it?
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> Serega: any idea what would cause this? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161592
<ubottu> KDE bug 161592 in general "kaffeine loops trying to install a codec that can't be used" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> possibly the lack of decss?
<Arby> Riddell: if you're in review mode could you have a look at the debdiff on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/226281 when you get a chance.
<Serega> Riddell: I have already fixed this, thank you for pointing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226281 in koffice "Please merge koffice 1:1.6.3-5 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Riddell> Serega: can you say so on that bug, or got a comment for me to add?
<Serega> I will add a comment
<Riddell> Arby: yes, sorry I got busy yesterday
<Arby> Riddell: no problem it was pretty late anyway, no rush
<Arby> just trying to make pbuilder behave for testing purposes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you missed the meeting, too
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I know, I said I would
<Hobbsee> oh
<Serega> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1006896
<Serega> Riddell: look at the line 32 of the debdiff - is if a fix for "looping"
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> Arby: your diff is backwards but otherwise all good
<Arby> Riddell: oh, what is the correct way then?
<Arby> and what happens next, I'm still learning the process
<Serega> Riddell: how detailed that comment should be?
<apachelogger> nixternal: what's the build error for kdebindings?
<Riddell> Arby: just means you diffed the new against the old rather than the old against the new, so I need to patch with -R
<Riddell> Arby: next I upload
<Arby> yay, first ever package done :)
 * Arby looks for something else to do
<Riddell> Arby: kdelibs if you're feeling like doing important stuff :)
<Riddell> Serega: which comment?
<Arby> Riddell: I'm just wondering if that would be considered insane at this stage
<Arby> let me look at the report
<Riddell> Arby: I happen to not use the merge reports, I tend to just start with Debian's debian/ dir and apply changes listed in debian/KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES and the changelog
<Serega> Riddell: below the bugreport at the bugs.kde.org
<Arby> Riddell: I've been using the Conflicts section to know where I should be looking for things to check
<Arby> Riddell: I'll give it a go if you're prepared to pick up the pieces
<Riddell> Serega: oh just say it's a kubuntu specific bug and will be fixed in an update
<Riddell> Arby: go for it
<Arby> commence operation suicide
<Riddell> operation arby-is-elite
<Arby> :)
<Arby> Riddell: what does dfsg mean in the version number for kdelibs
<Hobbsee> means they ripped out the good bits
<Hobbsee> or the bad bits.  depending on your POV>
<Hobbsee> the debian nonfree bits, anyway
<Arby> oh so dfsg = debian free software guidelines?
<Arby> and they've removed the bits that are non-compliant?
<apachelogger> Arby: yes
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> they'll have removed some RFC files
<Riddell> (which I've removed upstream)
<Riddell> I don't know if that'll give them a higher or lower version number than we have
<Riddell> dpkg --compare-versions 1 gt 2; echo $?  to find out
<stdin> I got bored one day, so I made this http://stdin.pastebin.com/d2f36677a for dpkg --compare-versions
<Riddell> stdin: that could be added to ubuntu dev tools
<stdin> maybe, but like everything I do, it's just a hack :p
 * apachelogger is afraid of that sh magic
 * Hobbsee shakes her head
<Hobbsee> stdin: of all the infinitely more useful things that you could have been doing.....
<Arby> Riddell: where 1 = Ubuntu version and 2 = debian version? or the other way round
<stdin> Hobbsee: I made that months ago actually, almost forgot about it
<Hobbsee> oh, i guess there is text in there, so you wouldn't be able to do it wiht an alias...
<apachelogger> stdin: sounds familiar to me
 * apachelogger created approx. 3 billion scripts related to packaging and revuing
<apachelogger> spread all over the system :D
<Hobbsee> stdin: we'll find more useful stuff for you to do, than to write wrappers around dpkg --compare-versions.
 * apachelogger gives everyone a cookie and leaves for ice cream
<Riddell> Arby: any way round, you're just trying to find out if one number is considered larger than the other
<stdin> Hobbsee: like write it in python? ;)
 * Hobbsee smacks stdin :)
<stdin> I think Hobbsee was actually the inspiration for that script, so it's all her fault
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: sh's not so bad.  i wrote a shell script that rsyncs iso's.
<Hobbsee> stdin: what?  how?
<stdin> Hobbsee: I was confused with what ~ meant at the time, and you showed me the dpkg --compare-versions command
<stdin> Hobbsee: and then I got the idea for the script
<Hobbsee> ah yes, true
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee has wrappers around dpkg-buildpackage written, though
<Riddell> debuild
<stdin> I can go one better, I have a wrapper around debuild
<stdin> again, in #!/bin/sh
<Arby> Riddell: dpkg --compare-versions kdelibs_3.5.9.dfsg.1-4.dsc gt kdelibs3.5.9-0ubuntu7.dsc; echo $? returns 0
<stdin> my infamous backport script
<Arby> which I think means there version is higher than ours
<Arby> *their even
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmm, it might actually be debuild, but still adds more switches.
<Riddell> Arby: it does indeed
<Riddell> Arby: so we can swap to using their .orig fiel
<Riddell> file
<Arby> so I should work from kdelibs_3.5.9.orig.tar.gz
<Arby> sorry I'm struggling to keep up here
<Riddell> Arby: you should work with the debian .orig file
<Riddell> since we want to be as close to debian as possible, they have a larger version number which means we can
<Arby> oh so the file I mentioned is the kde upstream file, and  kdelibs_3.5.9.dfsg.1.orig.tar.gz is the debian version?
<Riddell> Serega: what does the change to kubuntu_07_codecs_installation.diff do?
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Riddell> Serega: and where is "Hide extra error messagebox"?
<Serega> Riddell: "extra error messagebox" see line 195 of the patch
<Serega> Riddell: also at line 225 starts handling of additional situations of the codecs absense
<Arby> what does AM_MAINTAINER_MODE mode mean in the context of a configure.in file?
<Arby> specifically, this diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/9977/
<Serega> a sense of all another changes I cannot understand (diff?)
<Riddell> Arby: do whatever debian does
<Arby> ok
<Serega> Riddell: do you know what that stuff means? like line 177
<Serega> I have really not changed anything around it
<Arby> Riddell: advice please http://paste.ubuntu.com/9978/
<Arby> my guess is take the debian version
<Arby> but keep launchpad-integration
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i think your tasque is buggy.
<Riddell> Arby: we don't want menu-xdg
<Arby> Riddell: thanks
<Arby> Riddell: almost all done, just stuck with one conflict
<Arby> https://merges.ubuntu.com/k/kdelibs/REPORT shows a conflict with 98_buildprep.diff
<Arby> but I can't find what it conflicts with
<Riddell> Arby: oh scrap buildprep patches
<Arby> oh ok
<Riddell> they just contain the Makefile.in etc diffs, but I just let those live in the package .diff.gz
<Arby> ok thanks
<Arby> in that case I'm nearly there I think
<Riddell> exciting
<Arby> just need to run debuild and make a debdiff
<Arby> if it builds :)
<Arby> cross everything
<Riddell> Serega: that's just diff being difficult, I can try and remove those
<Riddell> Serega: what's the change to kaffeine.cpp?
<Riddell> slotPlaylistPlay() ?
<Serega> Riddell: overall changes? or this commit?
<Serega> Riddell: yes, slotPlaylistPlay is overall
<Riddell> Serega: line 110
<Arby> woohoo it builds
<Riddell> overall?
<Riddell> Arby: already?  that's a quick build
<Arby> Riddell: well debuild -S went to completion
<Serega> Riddell: I meant entire kubuntu07-autoinstallation.patch
<Serega> Riddell: no, changes there
<Serega> this time
<Riddell> Serega: oh I see, so it is
<Serega> all my changes for ubuntu9 are in kxinewidget.cpp
<Riddell> diffs of diffs are tricky things
<Serega> true :)
<Serega> Riddell: I could pick it myself if you have more importrant things to do
<Serega> do not want to overhead you, Jon
<Serega> with a mechanic work
<Riddell> I'm out for half an hour just now
<Riddell> if you want to try and get it down to a minimal diff that would be good
<Arby> Riddell: debdiff attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/226476
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226476 in kdelibs "merge kdelibs 4:3.5.9.dfsg.1-4 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> I think I have the version number wrong but that can be fixed later
<Arby> Riddell: I'm off out too. please leave feedback or instruction in the bug report
<Arby> whenever you have time
<nixternal> apachelogger: there is no build error, it just stops building
<nixternal> Hobbsee: yes the tasque is buggy...I don't get why people are getting the evolution-sharp error and then a lot of others are not getting it
<apachelogger> nixternal: Oo that sounds almost strange
<nixternal> KDE 4 just ate my dog!
 * jpatrick wonders what KDE5 will do
<nixternal> go go gadget kde4 builders!
 * Serega dreams to retab all sourcecode in the world... arrgh
<nixternal> my dog just got stung in his twig and giggleberries, totally hating it right now
<Serega> lol :)
<Serega> Riddell: I have updated the pastebin. I doubt we can strip it more safely.
<Riddell> Serega: url?
<Serega> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1007120
<jjesse> nixternal: your dog got stung?
<Nightrose> Riddell: Neon is going live soonish - maybe you want to get it on kubuntu.org
<jjesse> hah
<nixternal> jjesse: ya
<jjesse> what is neon?
<jpatrick> jjesse: buildy amarok builds
<Nightrose> amarok nightly builds
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jpatrick> daily*
<jpatrick> or nightly..
<jjesse> ah :)
<jjesse> guess whose hard drive is going again
<jjesse> have my 2nd replacement drive from dell coming
<fdoving> Riddell: around?
<Riddell> Nightrose: sure, if I know what to say
<Riddell> hi fdoving
<Nightrose> Riddell: great :) one sec
<fdoving> hi riddell. if you're touching kio-umountwrapper, please add dependencies on konqueror and dolphin. without those it'll randomly get uninstalled after one or both of those, and fail because the files it tries to "un-divert" does not exist. (uninstalled before).
<fdoving> Riddell: i was thinking it might be possible to push that 2 word change into the other debdiff with the eject error patch. if its not already pushed.
<nixternal> w00t, foxnews.com video now works in Linux (in Konqueror at that!)
<Riddell> fdoving: am I touching kio-umountwrapper?  surely the patch was just for kdebase
<fdoving> Riddell: ah, right. sorry tehn. i'll make a debdiff myself then :)
<fdoving> Riddell: is intrepid open for uploads yet?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> fdoving: ^^
<fdoving> nixternal: thanks. I need a main sponsor.
<fdoving> in a few min.
<nixternal> fdoving: ping Riddell, Hobbsee, or ScottK :)
<nixternal> there, did it for you actually :p
<fdoving> or rather, i'm ready in a few min if someone is available :)
<fdoving> thanks again :)
<Serega> what does this mean - "open for uploads"?
<Serega> and "yet" in this context :)
<fdoving> open for uploads means that packages can be uploaded, and added to the archives of the distribution version.
<fdoving> "yet" in this context is because in the past it took some time after a release before the new version was "opened for uploads"
<Serega> ah, cool. thank you
<fdoving> Riddell: would be nice if you could push http://frode.kde.no/ubuntu/intrepid/kio-umountwrapper/ to intrepid. - this might be a sru candidate, as it can complicate upgrades.
<fdoving> related to bug 186729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186729 in kio-umountwrapper "Cannot uninstall kio-umountwrapper" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186729
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I am back to developing again. If you have in mind anything about how the new KGRUBEditor's UI should be, let me know
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it is highly probable that with this release I will create the SytsemSettings module, too
<nixternal> Artemis_Fowl: are you the original kgrubeditors dev?
<nixternal> that is the same one I saw on kde-apps.org right?
<Artemis_Fowl> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> rock on with your badself then :)
 * Artemis_Fowl rocks on with his badself...
<nixternal> you inspired some gnome devs to work on something similar...I remember then all going "we need something to graphically edit grub with and there is nothing out there"
<nixternal> then I showed them kgrubeditor and they were like "damn, got beat to the punch" :)
<nixternal> actually, it was LaserJock who had a GSoC student last year that was working on it
<Artemis_Fowl> hehe
<Artemis_Fowl> KDE ftw
<nixternal> no doubt :)
 * Artemis_Fowl could say that he hates GNOME
<nixternal> I used to, but I am starting to like Gnome apps more and more each day
<nixternal> the DE doesn't suit me, but they do have some nifty little apps
<Artemis_Fowl> the funny thing is that I may work on creating a Desktop Enviroment independent core for the app
<Artemis_Fowl> so that we could sdare code
<Artemis_Fowl> share*
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway
 * Artemis_Fowl will be back in some mins
<nixternal> that would rock
<Artemis_Fowl> nixternal: have the GNOME guys created a project page or something like this?
<nixternal> Artemis_Fowl: it was on wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere
<nixternal> if you can't find it, just keep an eye out for LaserJock in ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-motu
<Artemis_Fowl> nixternal: good
<ScottK> laserjock is active in #ubuntu-motu right now.
<Nightrose> http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482 \o/
<Nightrose> cookies for the releaselogger everyone!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<fdoving> yay, systray works in 4.1 :)
<nixternal> Riddell: should I upload all of these kde 4.0.4 packages to intrepid as well?
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you think we need to?  Why not just go straight to the 3.1 alpha?
<nixternal> oh ya, derr I forgot Riddell is working on that for next week already
<nixternal> thanks for reminding me there
<ScottK> No problem.  I'd suggest give 4.0.4 a skip.  The buildd's have enough to digest this weekend already.
<nixternal> exactly
<seele> anyone have Artemis_Fowl's email?
<Nightrose> seele: https://edge.launchpad.net/~artemis-fowl-2007
<Arby> Riddell: around?
<Arby> or anyone who has experience of merging k3b for that matter
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Arby> Riddell: I'm looking at merging k3b, there's some stuff in KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES that I don't understand
<Arby> so far I'm down to http://paste.ubuntu.com/10072/
<Arby> I don't know what that means I actually need to do
<Arby> or is that just a record
<Arby> I've resolved the conflicts listed in the report file to the best of my knowledge
<Arby> I just don't want to leave the job half finished
<Riddell> Arby: there are patches in debian/patches?
<Arby> yes
<Riddell> and presumably something in debian/rules to apply those patches
<Riddell> and something else in debian/rules to create the translation .pot file
<Arby> there could be, what would it look like
<Arby> I don't know how to read rules files yet
<Riddell> diff the rules files and see what the changes are
<Riddell> grep for patch I'd guess
<Arby> can't find any mention
<Riddell> the .pot generation will be the bunch of lines that include createdesktop.pl
<Riddell> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk  ?
<Arby> is this it -> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<Riddell> looks like it uses cdbs in the version I have, so there won't be a need for createdesktop.pl
<Riddell> that's the one :)
<Arby> ok that's present
<Arby> so I think rules is ok
<Arby> what about the last 3 lines in the file I pasted above
<Riddell> k3b uses some mp3 and other codecs we can't include on the CD
<Riddell> so those get split out into the libk3b2-extracodecs package in kubuntu
<Riddell> look for libk3b2-extracodecs.install and the lines for libk3b2-extracodecs in debian/control
<Arby> the .install file is present
<Arby> checking control
<nixternal> Riddell: how did kxsldbg get skipped from the kdewebdev package?
<nixternal> there was a .install file, but there wasn't anything in control for kxsldbg-kde4
<Riddell> nixternal: dunno, I expect I just copied what debian had at the time
<nixternal> hehe, well I fixed that...I just have like 2 more of the core packages to upload to backports
<Arby> Riddell: debian/control has a section for libk3b2-extracodecs
<nixternal> kdewebdev and kdetoys for core packages, well kdebindings as well
<Riddell> Arby: in debian?
<Arby> as far as I can tell yes
<Riddell> by libk3b2.files it means libk3b2.install, make sure that has the separate files listed, (so it doesn't install the mp3 codecs)
<Arby> checking
<Riddell> the kubuntu-media-k3b bit seems to be obsolete, according to the changelog
<Arby> libk3b2.install doesn't mention mp3
<Arby> ok I that in the changelog
<Arby> s/I/I see/
<Arby> so I think we're there
<Arby> except that debuild -S fails with debian/rules:64: *** target file `clean' has both : and :: entries. Stop.
<Arby> sounds like some sort of syntax error
<Riddell> apachelogger: dude, this nightly amarok thing really works
<Arby> Riddell: could you take a look at debian/rules for k3b, I can't get it to build http://paste.ubuntu.com/10099/
<Arby> I tried removing the ubuntu section of that diff
<Arby> but debuild fails with the error just up there ^^
<Riddell> Arby: looks like us and debian have entirely different debian/rules files
<Arby> ah, that sounds bad
<Riddell> pick whichever you prefer I guess and go with that
<Arby> I'm not qualified to have a preference
<Riddell> toss a coin
<Riddell> we should, I suppose, keep the diff with debian as small as possible
<Arby> are you saying I need a completely new rules file from debian?
<Arby> sorry I'm a bit out of my depth here
<Arby> a lot actually
<Riddell> just copy it over from debian
<Arby> looking for it now
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> having said that, you'd need to work out how to add patch support to it
<Riddell> so maybe it's easiest to stick with the cdbs one we have currently
<Arby> so where do I look for that
<Arby> in a previous package version?
<Riddell> Arby: yes
<Riddell> apt-get source k3b
<Riddell> surely you have the existing source already, else what are you starting from?
<Arby> I do, I'm just getting lost among all the different files
<Riddell> mm, that happens
<Arby> I'm starting from what grab-merge.sh k3b spits out
<Arby> and I don't yet know which of the numerous files contains what I want
<Arby> this is becoming one of those 'why did I start this moments' :)
<Riddell> Arby: I can't get your kdelibs patch to apply against the current debian version, could you just tar up the debian/ directory and get that to me somehow?
<Arby> sure, give me a minute
<Riddell> Arby: oh never mind, I worked out how to do it
<Arby> Riddell: did I get something wrong (likely)?
<Riddell> not at all
<Riddell> I just wasn't sure how to apply a debdiff with different .orig files
<Riddell> Arby: did you test compile kdelibs?
<Arby> Riddell: I ran debuild -S as advised on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<Arby> and that completed
<Riddell> that just compiles a source package, which is good, you should also run debuild to see if it compiles binary packages ok
<Riddell> I'll run that now on kdelibs#
<Arby> ah I haven't been doing that
<Arby> oh well, now I know :)
<Arby> ah yes now I know why I didn't do it
<seele> Nightrose: thanks
<Arby> it fails for lack of builddeps
<Arby> because I couldn't get pbuilder to work
<Arby> Riddell: debuild -S completes on k3b when I replace debian/rules with the our previous version
<Arby> preparing debdiff
<Arby> Riddell: debdiff attached https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/226635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226635 in k3b "merge k3b 1.0.4-8 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Arby> and that's enough packaging for one day
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Let's do merges!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-27
<bokey> ScottK: the bug report was filed yesterday.
<ScottK> bokey: What bug?
<bokey> ScottK: for inclusion of libical0
<ScottK> bokey: I mean what bug number?
<bokey> ScottK: sure hang on a sec
<bokey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+bug/367131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367131 in intrepid-backports "Please backport libical0 (0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1) from Jaunty to Intrepid" [Undecided,New]
<bokey> ScottK: ^^^^
<ScottK> Looking
<bokey> Demn you told me to file it lol
<bokey> :>
<bokey> The calendar plasmoid's chewing up CPU.
<bokey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/352673
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 352673 in kdebase-workspace "plasma cpu usage 40% and more" [Undecided,New]
<bokey> other than that its pretty decent
<ScottK> Riddell: I just approved ^^^ backport.  I'd appreciate it if you'd take care of it (it's a pre-req for 4.2.2 backport)
<ScottK> bokey: Thanks.
<ScottK> Gotta run
<bokey> ScottK: Sure now worries.
 * Gon salio: Ausente por el momento
 * Gon ha vuelto.
<Riddell> ScottK: that bug asks for libical 0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<Riddell> jaunty has 0.43-2
<Riddell> you want the 0.43-2 version?
<Gon> ScottK
<Gon> i take an screenshot with my plasma issue
<Gon> now
<Gon> D:
<Gon> https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/164329/instantanea8.png
<neversfelde> Gon: what plasma theme is this?
<ScottK> Gon: That looks similar to what happens to me.
<Gon> neversfelde: oxyglass more
<Gon> FAIL! my plasmoids looks horrible XD
<Gon> https://dl.getdropbox.com/u/164329/instantanea9.png
<lex79> I have same issue with plasma, also with qt 4.5.1
<ScottK> Someone with more patience than me needs to write a good bug report.
<lex79> ScottK: I think there isn't a steps to reproduce it, so seems difficult to write a bug report :)
<ScottK> Yes, that's why I haven't, but at least describe the  problem.
<lex79> ScottK: I asked in #plasma and the answer is:
<lex79> lex79: as far as i can tell, there is no such problem in kde 4.2.2 (i am running it). you should bother the kubuntu guys to get working graphics drivers
<lex79> hmmmm :)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> lex79: Then I'd ask tomorrow in #ubuntu-x about what would need to be in a useful bug report.
<lex79> ok, as you want, btw I think is not driver issue, I tried different versions of nvidia driver.
<ScottK> And it happens to me with Intel
<ScottK> So if it's an X thing, it may not be a driver, but something else.
<lex79> sure
<mvo> Riddell: what should we do with bugs like bug #366482 - its caused by the problem that there is no debconf frontend for qt4 and therefore sun java does not instal (pre-inst failure). we could refuse to upgrade packages with known problem like sun-java here? or switch to terminal debconf (ugly)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366482 in update-manager "[kde] Ubuntu 9 upgrade Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6-13-1_amd64.deb'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366482
<eagles0513875> mvo: is that being installed using kubuntu-restriced-extras or just the java package. cuz for me java installed fine in the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<ghostcube> mvo i updated with update-manager -d on kubuntu and all worked fine :)
<ghostcube> and sun is 6.13.1
<eagles0513875> and i installed with kubuntu-restricted-extras and it installed fine
<mvo> ghostcube: did you use the gtk or the kde frontend? its only a problem with the kde frontend because there is no debconf qt4 frontend
<ghostcube> the only strange thing i have is installing mysql5 will now autoremove akonadi-server- and akonadi-kde
<ghostcube> mvo, i think i used the gtk frontend
<mvo> ghostcube: thanks
<ghostcube> update-manager is gtk in generall from konsole or ?
<mvo> eagles0513875: its a user bugreport, I don't know how he installed it. but I'm pretty certain the problem is the missing debconf support
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<mvo> ghostcube: yeah, update-manager is gtk (but the release upgrader component is also available for text and kde)
<ghostcube> mvo, i had this problem too for an kde 3.x to 4.x update with the kde own installer a time ago
 * mvo nods
<Riddell> mvo: we should probably look into writing a debconf frontend for karmic?
<Riddell> mvo: for jaunty just refusing to upgrade would be acceptable if you think that's possible as a SRU
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do the backport in bug 367131?  It's a blocker for 4.2.2 and I'd like to get started on that while the buildds are still not very busy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367131 in intrepid-backports "Please backport libical0 (0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1) from Jaunty to Intrepid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367131
<Riddell> ScottK: version number was the query
<Riddell> 02:09 < Riddell> ScottK: that bug asks for libical 0.43-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<Riddell> 02:09 < Riddell> jaunty has 0.43-2
<Riddell> 02:09 < Riddell> you want the 0.43-2 version?
<ScottK> Riddell: I missed that.
<ScottK> Let me  see.
<ScottK> Riddell: 0.43-2.  There is no ubuntu1, the versioning in the PPA is just unfortunate.
<Riddell> groovy, backported
<ScottK> OK.  Here we go then.
 * Riddell keeps hands inside the carrage
 * seele sighs
<seele> kpackagekit has some problems, doesn't it
<seele> and theyre different problems from adept so it is impossible to figure out if switching was a good idea or not
 * seele pokes her eye with a stick
<Riddell> ouch!
<eagles0513875> compared to adept its much better organized
<seele> yes, but barfing a forking error every time you update is unreasonable
 * eagles0513875 swears at having to try and revoke his gpg key oon launcpad
<Riddell> seele: is that the timeout error?
<Riddell> I've uploaded a version with a raised timeout to my PPA
<seele> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> mm, 4.2.3 in two days time
<Riddell> seele: try packagekit from my ppa  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Riddell> see if that helps
<neversfelde> there is a "© 2005-2008 Canonical Ltd" on kubuntu.org, should be 2009?
<Riddell> I suspect that applies to the theme (stolen from ubuntu.com) rather than the content (which is community made)
<neversfelde> sure, should be changed in the theme, but maybe this is not a high priority bug :)
<seele> kpackagekit is written in c++, right?
<JontheEchidna> correct
<txwikinger_work> finally Kubuntu at work :)
<neversfelde> :)
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: do you have any kdelibs insight?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: in regards to what?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: is the file /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so placed correctly, or shouldn't that be /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so ?
<JontheEchidna> hm
<Riddell> it's a plugin for a qt app
<a|wen> Riddell: so location is correct?
<Riddell> I'd say so
<Riddell> but check it works still
<a|wen> milian: /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/kdewidgets.so should be the right placement ... what exactly caused you trouble regarding it?
<Riddell> seele: I can't recreate that packagekit issue today.  have you had any luck with the package in the PPA?
<seele> Riddell: haven't restarted kde yet.. i will after my meeting (20 minutes)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i am noticing another bug but its probably not related to seele's but i have noticed after changing the sources it refuses to reload them
<Riddell> refuses?
<Riddell> what sort of changes?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: any kinda whether it be adding source code repos pre release switching which repos are used
<eagles0513875> i hit reload and the same box comes back up asking me to reload or close
<eagles0513875> i end up updating my repos via command line
<Riddell> rollocks
<eagles0513875> what do you mean
<Riddell> just annoyed at what sounds like a significant problem
<eagles0513875> do you recommend filing a bug against the new package manager
<Riddell> yeah I guess so
<Riddell> kpackagekit
<Riddell> there may well already be one
<eagles0513875> ill look and if need be confirm it
<eagles0513875> uck is giving me grief as well
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept the kde4libs in Intrepid (backports).  The LP U/I is giving me fits right now.
<Riddell> k
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> I wonder if we should organise a meeting to discuss UDS plans
<Riddell> I wonder who's even going to UDS
<eagles0513875> Riddell: not sur if you would like to confirm this bug
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/367972
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367972 in kpackagekit "kpackagekit fails to update repos after changing source list" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wasn't that supposed to be decided months ago?
<a|wen> Riddell: +1 for your PPA scheme! that looks very sane to me
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: who's going to UDS
<Riddell> maybe, doesn't mean I know about it
 * ScottK probably ought to make some travel arrangements.  
<Hobbsee> ah
<seele> Riddell: didn't have any problems updating a few things from your ppa, so hopefully it's fixed
 * jussi01 wishes he was going....
<txwikinger_work> Does anybody have problems using firefox on jaunty Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> what kind of problem
<txwikinger_work> I can't retrieve websites anymore
<txwikinger_work> I can enter the url into the address field, but I can not start it to download it
<eagles0513875> you probably have it set to working offline
<txwikinger_work> No
<txwikinger_work> I tried that
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.mozilla  :)
<eagles0513875> there was another nasty bug i found on launch pad that i found in regards to firefox
<eagles0513875> it some how was causing this persons pc to use 90% of processor
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: same difference
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: using network manager?
<txwikinger_work> no don't think so
<Riddell> you aren't?
<Riddell> maybe firefox expects you to use network manager
<txwikinger_work> it is not really the downloading.. it does not seem to get the event
<txwikinger_work> it does?
<txwikinger_work> At home I don't use it either
<txwikinger_work> and firefox works
<Riddell> dunno, just a thought, this isn't really the place for firefox problems, not my area
<txwikinger_work> :D
<txwikinger_work> I only need it because of firebug.. maybe we need to have something like that in Konqui
<ScottK> Way to veer back on topic.
<eagles0513875> lol
 * seele grumbles about openoffice STILL not supporting transparent pngs
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UDSKarmic/Attendees is lacking any Kubuntu types
<ScottK> The sarcastic reply is we figure there's no point in going since Ayatana is just going to design it for us anyway.
<ScottK> The true reply is I figured I'd add myself after I get travel plans.
 * txwikinger_work has not gotten any response
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: response from what?
<txwikinger_work> canonical
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: about what?
<txwikinger_work> if I get sponsored
<Riddell> let me ask
<sebas> Who is packaging the networkmanager plasmoid?
<sebas> Riddell: I'm planning to attend UDS, but canot find the invitation email anymore
<sebas> Needed to clear some things up before I could say that I can attend, but that's happened now
<Riddell> sebas: jcastro says he'll resend
<sebas> Riddell: ah cool, thanks
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: ask jcastro (he says he e-mailed you at the time)
<txwikinger_work> ok.. I will
<sebas> As to the networkmanager plasmoid, in the archives there's a pretty outdated snapshot
<sebas> The most critical issues are fixed in current svn, so an update would make a lot of sense
<sebas> Will has also fixed the build on top of 4.2, if that was the reason
<Riddell> sebas: there's no paticular person tasked to packaging it.  me and others looked at svn versions about three and one week before release and it seemed to be more buggy
<Riddell> sebas: but if now is a good time to do a package an update would indeed make a lot of sense
<sebas> last week fixed quite some bugs
<eagles0513875> Riddell: the only problem which seems to still be around is static ip issue
<sebas> eagles0513875: filed a bug?
<sebas> preferably on bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> eagles0513875: WPA is said to be broken, got told of problems with WEP today
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/bugs/339313
<sebas> I'm using it with WPA, and I'm connected
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339313 in ubuntu-release-notes "Kubuntu Jaunty: Cannot Connect To Wireless Network with WEP shared key" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sebas> so it's at least not totally borked
<sebas> I doubt it's overall more broken than that snapshot though
<a|wen> sebas: i think it was WPA2 that had some problems, whereas WPA1 did work okay
<eagles0513875> Riddell: im connected to wpa as we speak  as well as at home
<sebas> a|wen: I can't test that unfortunately
<eagles0513875> sebas: no i have not yet in regards to the static ip issue
 * a|wen can't test that either
<Riddell> open week starting in #ubuntu-classroom
<Riddell> hmm and I'm down to do a talk today, what should I say?
<Sput> sebas: I had a problem with nm-applet keeping to ask for my password, and refusing to connect... though it worked once
<Sput> sebas: haven't properly investigated though :/
<Riddell> nm-applet not really sebas's concern :)
<sebas> Sput: that's the GNOME applet, I don't know its code
<Sput> sebas: can't networkmanager connect to wireless pre-login, btw?
<Sput> sebas: I meant networkmanager-applet :)
<sebas> That one's fixed, Sput :)
<sebas> update from svn
<Sput> nm-applet fails similarly though, it stores the password in its keyring and then prompts me again... displaying the password *hash*
<Sput> sebas: ah ok, very recently? I thought I tested with some version last week
<Sput> ooooh. intel guys fixed KMS compeltely broken for my card.
<sebas> Sput: yeah, very recently
<sebas> iirc that is
<Sput> sebas: ok, I can try again :)
<Sput> currently I keep switching between wicd and networkmanager *g*
<sebas> yeah, networkmanager in kde4 is not quite ready for prime time
<sebas> but constantly getting closer
<sebas> One of the more visibly lacking things is proper artwork
<Riddell> hugs to sebas and will for working on it
 * |eagles051387| hugs all the dev's for creating the best distro around
<Riddell> yay!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges
<Sput> sebas: ah yes, I see a lot of commits since I last updated
<Sput> will try again :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Reading the backscroll I'm glad we left KNetworkManager on the DvD.
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, totally
<|eagles051387|> if anyone needs me to test something let me know
<Sput> sebas: fun, after upgrading to current drm-intel-next kernel, I can't suspend/resume via commandline (hibernate-ram) script anymore, but PowerDevil has stopped kicking me out of X and can actually resume now :D
<Sput> except that it locks the screen after resuming now :)
<ScottK> Suspend/resume works fine here on my Intel laptop with my release based distro ....
<seele> anyone know what plasma files you have to rm to get a clean desktop? i've still got old theme files and images
<seele> e.g. the logout image is still skewed when in a new user it is fixed
<Riddell> seele:  rm -r  ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma*  I'd say
<sebas> It's probably pixmapcachages though, not config files
<Riddell> oh why does my todo list keep getting longer today instead of shorter
<seele> sebas: are those cached somewhere?
<sebas> yeah, but I dunno where right now :o
<Sput> sebas: clicking any of the wireless connections doesn't do anything
<sebas> seele: <alediaferia> sebas: ~/.kde4/cache-hostname/kpc?
<sebas> Sput: any output in the console?
<sebas> (plasmoidviewer networkmanagement to test)
 * sebas << dinner
<Riddell> dinner is strictly greater than sebas, that's a large dinner!
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<seele> damnit, my plasma bar still isn't transparent
<seele> and the logout menu is still skewed
<seele> hmm
<a|wen> seele: what desktop style do you use?
<seele> a|wen: default
<seele> so whatever that is
<seele> it's supposed to have a transparent panel or something. i created a new user and all this stuff is fixed, it's just my old account that has weird stuff
<seele> and i can't just rm -rf .kde/ either.. too much important stuff
<a|wen> delete everythin plasma-related in .kde and delete you kde-cache + kde-tmp while logged out, and the login again ... that would be my best guess
 * a|wen goes hunting for the missing letters in his sentences
<seele> a|wen: i did
<seele> that's why i'm confused
<seele> is there anything outside .kde i should be removing?
<JontheEchidna> I turned compositing off, removed ~/.kde/cache-hostname/kpc/*, then turned desktop effects back on
<JontheEchidna> and now my panel is transparent
<seele> hmm.. what/where is the compositing option?
<JontheEchidna> desktop effects == compostiing
<seele> JontheEchidna: when you log out is the Moon image skewed like in intrepid or is it fixed?
<JontheEchidna> Only if I had compositing on, then turn it off
<JontheEchidna> the dialog gets a weird border, and the moon is stretched
<seele> wow
<seele> yeah.. i got it now.. thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you have any impressive stats on how many bugs you've triaged?
<JontheEchidna> I haven't really been keeping track
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: any impressive numbers I can wow an audience with?
<eagles0513875> can i ask a question in regards to triaging bugs or should i ask elsewhere
<Riddell> you may
<eagles0513875> is triaging a bug one where a bug cannot be reproduced?
<JontheEchidna> According to Launchpad, I have over 5,000 bugs related to me: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.
<JontheEchidna> status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY
 * JontheEchidna really hates the size of launchpad search urls
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have a minion again?
<JontheEchidna> we need minions
 * apachelogger remembers saying something that everyone who applies for mofu must first get in a new minion
<eagles0513875> well im working on confirming bugs
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: are you capable of doing proper bug forwarding as well? ;-)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im willing ot learn
<eagles0513875> *to
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: take bug 333528 and get eagles0513875 filled in on the finer points of upstreaming please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333528 in kdeedu "step hangs trivially" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333528
<eagles0513875> im currently fixedmy pgp key on launchpad which im currently trying to sign ubuntu code of conduct which isnt working for some reason but thats besides the point
<eagles0513875> :)
 * eagles0513875 still waiting
<JontheEchidna> sorry
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so basically forwarding bugs means filing a bug with KDE
<eagles0513875> its ok JontheEchidna i understand your busy
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> actually I was watching yotube :P
<eagles0513875> so much for work
<JontheEchidna> anyway, we need to give the kde developers as much info as possible
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: can i pm ya with something offtopic
<JontheEchidna> so once we get enough info we file bugs at bugs.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: sure
 * eagles0513875 love the name for 9.10
<JontheEchidna> let me see if I can find a good example...
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can I assign a bug to you, so that it gets taken care of for karmic? .... it's about a main inclusion
<apachelogger> bug 333528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333528 in kdeedu "step hangs trivially" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333528
<apachelogger> bug 66362 rather :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66362 in kdeedu "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<JontheEchidna> sure
<eagles0513875> is the new konversation4 gonna be included in karmic
<JontheEchidna> I think it's pretty safe to say that we'll upgrade konversation to its KDE4 version in Karmic
<JontheEchidna> I've been using it for a month or so and it's pretty good as it is
<eagles0513875> someone was talking bout i think there is no newer package or something of it in the ppa's
<eagles0513875> im willing to package it if need be
<JontheEchidna> ok, so here's an example of a bug I forwarded: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185061
<ubottu> KDE bug 185061 in general "KSysGuard crashes in KSignalPlotter::beamColor() on exit after importing sheet" [Crash,New]
<JontheEchidna> Actually, I forgot to include the link to the bug at launchpad
<JontheEchidna> but it's bug 332187
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: question when you backtrace. you need the dbg package installed right
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332187 in kdebase "Reproducible crash in kde system monitor when editing a sheet" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332187
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> ok :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: bug 316256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316256 in kdeedu "parley crashes after multi-choice quiz" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316256
<Nightrose> apachelogger: looking
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: so in the case of bug 33528 you'd file an upstream bug saying "This bug was originally reported at https://launchpad.net/bugs/332187" and then give the reproduction steps and backtrace
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 332187 in kdebase "Reproducible crash in kde system monitor when editing a sheet" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 33528 in gbib "starting gbib produces segmentation fault in breezy" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/33528
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: gotcha
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will poke Daniel about it again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kthx
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: then you'd go back to the launchpad bug, open up the "KDE Educational Application" task, and put that url in
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: just link back to the bug filed upstream
<JontheEchidna> you see on the bug where it says "KDE Educational Applications"?
<eagles0513875> give me a sec
<eagles0513875> Riddell: can i pm ya with a quick question
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: i see what your saying under assigned to you put the link to the upstream bug report
<JontheEchidna> exactly
<Riddell> eagles0513875: try it and see :)
<eagles0513875> lol :( you got me scared now Riddell
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Daniel says he dosn't think anything was done there
<apachelogger> Nightrose: upstream bug should be confirmed I guess :)
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Arminius> hey
<Arminius> for asking for an update of the package list, shall I write to the mail list?
<Arminius> the kubuntu package that is on the package list of Adept, is not the up to date version...
<JontheEchidna> Arminius: you should file a reports at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Arminius> ok thx ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: didn't we have a bug like bug 367164 before?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367164 in kdebase-workspace ""Set date and time automatically" doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367164
 * JontheEchidna is having a hard time finding it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: about rooting not working?
<eagles0513875> i just want some feedback for you guys. i end up stripping kde back to command line then installing only kdebase would it be possible to include a 3rd version where kubuntu comes with nothing but base kde to allow for installing of what ever the end user wants. i am not sure if it is just me or not but it is a million times faster
<apachelogger> that one is in kdesudo and hopefully fixed
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, it was a kdesudo issue
<apachelogger> no cookies for tonio :P
<eagles0513875> this is a rather nasty and annoying bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/349445
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, eagles0513875: bug 357511 needs forwarding
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349445 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[jaunty] sometimes network manager asks for a WPA-Key although it is stored in KDE wallet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357511 in kdeedu "SVG export in Kmplot doesn't work properly" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357511
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: poke sebas with it
<eagles0513875> sebas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/349445
 * eagles0513875 feels really good helping improve kubuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe you should bump https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18373
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18373 in desktop-entry "Current desktop file spec unclear on validity of non-set Path entry" [Normal,New]
<txwikinger_work> can software updates authenticate against ldap?
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: did you post a bug upstream yet bug # 357511 or would you like me to do that
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: I was going to let you do it
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: i was going to just wanted to make sure you did do it while i was eating dinner
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's cool
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: bugs.kde.org
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * eagles0513875 forgot my bugs.kde.org password lol
<sebas> eagles0513875: please update to the latest version in SVN, I'm almost sure it's fixed
<sebas> Or poke someone to update the package in the archive
<eagles0513875> sebas: apachelogger told me to poke you about it
<sebas> I saw that, doesn't change anything wrt the above :)
<eagles0513875> sebas: what repos is it in
<sebas> Wait ... poke apachelogger to update the packages :)
<sebas> main, I guess
<sebas> I just installed the package today and saw that it's way outdated
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: can you update the package for network manager re the bug i linked earlier
<sebas> So bugreports right now aren't useful unless you're running svn
<apachelogger> it tends to become that way after release :P
<sebas> conclusion: don't ship code that's in playground?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: can't, too little time ... ask JontheEchidna or Tonio_
<sebas> It has up and downsides
<apachelogger> sebas: I would have shipped nm-applet to be honest :D
<eagles0513875> sebas: this is much better then knetworkmanager
<sebas> Keeps us on the toes, but also yields a lot of fixed-already-bugreports
<eagles0513875> hey JontheEchidna
<sebas> apachelogger: I would have called that a smart move, tbh :)
<eagles0513875> sebas: why not have it added karmic
<apachelogger> anyway, I suppose we could just push a more recent snapshot to jaunty-backports
<sebas> eagles0513875: don't ask me, I'm just a developer but haven't been involved with that decision
<sebas> Probably because we *tried* to get  it in shape in time, but that didn't happen yet
<a|wen> eagles0513875: karmic is not open for uploads yet
<sebas> apachelogger: well, no one wants that ancient SVN snapshot in main, so updating that makes way more sense
<eagles0513875> a|wen: is there a wishlist for stuff to be added to karmic
<sebas> Assuming it actually is in main
<sebas> eagles0513875: it's called your personal TODO list :)
<a|wen> eagles0513875: well; updated packages of everything ;)
<eagles0513875> ya lol
<apachelogger> sebas: you should drop a mail to the list ... indeed it makes sense, then again we wouldn't want to risk regression so it shoudl go through a prelonged testing stage and stuff, which then again makes it outdated once it is in jaunty-updates ... but in theory it would make a lot of sense :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how many people do you think there are looking out for Kubuntu bugs?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> lex79 does some work on bugs
<sebas> apachelogger: tbh, I'm quite extremely busy this week, and I don't even use the package
<sebas> running trunk makes more sense since I often end up fixing the bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 47133 needs uberforwarding
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47133 in kdemultimedia "MP3-support should be hidden when lame is not installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47133
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what was that bug that you linked earlier trying to consolidate open browsers and accidentally closed the bug
<apachelogger> sebas: oh dear, that sounds like "nah, you do it" :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apachelogger was the other big triager, until his employment
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: dunno, read backlog
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes a bit :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need to go recruit em nasty triagers
 * a|wen tries to care for kubuntu packages in universe
<eagles0513875> well im helping confirm bugs when i can
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the MOTUs do a good job looking after universe
<a|wen> if you have any packages in that category that i'm totally overlooking, just give me a hint
<JontheEchidna> Lure does a good job with digikam
<JontheEchidna> a|wen likes kile
<a|wen> i need to have it work, for the next time i have to write one of those big reports :)
 * apachelogger thinks digikam should go main
 * eagles0513875 likes kile 2
 * apachelogger even more thinks digikam should go CD
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: basically i copy the problem as well as how to reproduce the bug right
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: The problem, steps to reproduce, the backtrace
<sebas> apachelogger: exactly :)
<a|wen> eagles0513875: i have an sru on the way for you to test when it gets accepted in main
<JontheEchidna> also linking to the launchpad bug report is good too
<a|wen> in -proposed
<eagles0513875> a|wen: sweet :) im a latex addict
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: there is no back trace https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/357511
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 357511 in kdeedu "SVG export in Kmplot doesn't work properly" [Low,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> sebas: man, now I gotta find someone else to do it
<apachelogger> delegation < work at times
<Riddell> Mamarok: what does "Ubuntu Forums Beginners Team Education Focus Group" do?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: do what
<Riddell> for that matter what does "Harald Sitter's Groupies" do?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: write a mail
<sebas> Riddell: lol :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: send me flowers once a month
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: oh, I thought we were talking about bug 333528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333528 in kdeedu "step hangs trivially" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333528
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: nope
<eagles0513875> i thought you did that one JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> I could do it
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: ill do that bug you just linked what bout that other bug. what do i do since there isnt a backtrace
<JontheEchidna> backtraces are only useful in crashes anyways
<JontheEchidna> so just give the problem, steps to reproduce, link to the bug
<JontheEchidna> adding a copy of the attached picture to the KDE bug wouldn't hurt
<eagles0513875> you want i do both bugs
<JontheEchidna> that's fine
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> it's openweek again
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> master Riddell is doing a session
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you get that mp3-support bug forward
<apachelogger> that one was rotting for far too long
<JontheEchidna> doing it now ;-)
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: noob question the bug reporting wizard is asking what kde version and distribution method am i off to a good start
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> ~order cookie for JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: I guess, yeah
 * eagles0513875 gives the room a gigantic cookie fore the best distro around
<Riddell> apachelogger: I hope you  don't mind if I use you as an example of a model Kubuntu contributor
<JontheEchidna> give it the version that the reporter reported with or the most recent version that it's reproducible in
<a|wen> Riddell / ryanakca: the link to "KDE 4.2 announcement" on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release doesn't work ... it should be updated to http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/ (or the 4.2.2 announcement?)
<ryanakca> a|wen: Sure.
<apachelogger> Riddell:  not at all, I have the biggest .... ego anyway :)
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: it doesnt say what version  of kde that is being used
<Riddell> Mamarok: you're not a kubuntu member?  we should change that
<a|wen> eagles0513875: new upstream snapshot of the network-manager-widget uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/ppa ... cross fingers and hope that it builds ;)
<eagles0513875> thanks im guessing it uses cmake a|wen
<apachelogger> claydoh: bleeding-edge is too clumsy IMHO
<ryanakca> a|wen: kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2.2.php or kde.org/announcements/4.2/guide.php ?
<apachelogger> claydoh: experimental fits the usecase best ... as that includes any kind of unstable software and/or packaging
<claydoh> apachelogger: yes, I agree after looking at it, its just a word anyway :)
<a|wen> Riddell: what do you think? which kde 4.2 / 4.2.2 announcement?
<Riddell> a|wen: 4.2
<Riddell> people are interested in the main release not the bugfixes
<a|wen> ryanakca: number two, please :)
<ryanakca> OK, thanks
<claydoh> apachelogger: but I do see people getting a little confused by too may repos, and normal backports as wel
<claydoh> or rather any overlap
<claydoh> but that most likely wouldn't be a problem in most cases I assume
<ryanakca> a|wen: fixed
<a|wen> ryanakca: thx!
<apachelogger> claydoh: those people that would get confused, wouldn't know what updates and backports are for anyway ;-)
<apachelogger> it however raises a support problem
<claydoh> apachelogger: won't stop 'em though :)
<apachelogger> like that dood comes along and says "after latest amarok update from backports it is crashing at startup"
<apachelogger> does he mean ubuntu's backports or kubuntu's
<ScottK> Those should be supported if they are from actual backports.
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's only one backports repo and both use it.
<apachelogger> ScottK: see ppa thread on the list
<claydoh> so we use -updates ppa as we have historically done, then -experimental, then -ninja
 * ScottK looks for updates on the topic.
<apachelogger> claydoh: not sure, but the naming might be a problem
<apachelogger> then again .... how many users do actually know what name a certain ppa actually has?
<Riddell> ScottK: do you process New queue?
<ScottK> Sometimes.
<Riddell> ScottK: what other archive admin tasks do you do?
<Riddell> I'm planning on using you as another model developer in my talk
<claydoh> apachelogger: well the naming is not important, really
<ScottK> I can accept/reject into frozen pockets.  This means -backports and -proposed (although I only do that for Unvierse/Multivers).
<ScottK> Also accept into -release with the development version is frozen (I also just do this for Universe/Multiverse)
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: did i do this right https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190860
<ubottu> KDE bug 190860 in general "SVG export in Kmplot doesn't work properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> Riddell: I can also prepare sync/backports for the syncbugbot, but because i don't work for Canonical, I need someone with data center access to actually run it for me.
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: looks good
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> im having trouble changing the assigned to on the bug for some reason
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: nm its working slight lag spike
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks to pitti's sru-accept.py, when I do accept and SRU via LP gui, all the bug changing magic gets done just like if I had data center access.
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: does this look good as well
<eagles0513875> a|wen: question what do you recommend in regards to network widget the one from source or prepackaged
<ScottK> Riddell: Since I'm also the motu-release team, I'm one stop shopping to get stuff in for Universe/Multiverse during release freezes (I can both approve and do it) and I found the new queuediff (pitti again) really useful for that.
<ScottK> Riddell: Does that answer your question?
<Riddell> super, thanks ScottK
 * txwikinger_work has figured out the firefox problem
<Riddell> although you're missing a photo in your launchpad profile
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is it better to request syncs after karmic is open? That's what I was thinking
<a|wen> eagles0513875: it should be the same ... the only thing we have changed in the source is a category in the .desktop file
<eagles0513875> txwikinger_work: was going to ask you about that
<txwikinger_work> Do you have the same problem?
<ScottK> Riddell: Missing would imply it's by accident.
<txwikinger_work> It is an sqlite problem
<eagles0513875> a|wen: if i opt to compile from source im guess its cmake or the normal make make clean make install all that
<Riddell> ScottK: :)
<txwikinger_work> since the update to jaunty, sqlite does not work anymore on nfs
<eagles0513875> txwikinger_work: no i dont have that and im using firefox as we speak
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: doesn't really matter, you can open bugs, or you can poke me at the time with what needs done
<JontheEchidna> ok
<a|wen> eagles0513875: probably ... i personally always find it easier to make things as proper .deb packages :)
<eagles0513875> a|wen: well ill download the package :)
<eagles0513875> whose in charge of kpackagekit
<Riddell> anyone who wants to be
<Riddell> we don't have package maintainers
<eagles0513875> that bug that i mentioned earlier of the dialogue box when you hit reload it doesnt reload it brings back the dialoge box asking reload or close
<Mamarok> Riddell: of course, I fully agree with you :)
<eagles0513875> i guess i can get a hold of the source code and try and find the issue
<Mamarok> Riddell: is there already a meetin scheduled?
<Riddell> Mamarok: you're going to be another of my model KDE dudes
<Riddell> Mamarok: no there's not, we should schedule one
<Riddell> what's the website called for scheduling meetings again?
 * apachelogger thinks Mamarok would be perfectly fitted for scheduling one :P
 * eagles0513875 is ready to go ape on kpackagekit
<apachelogger> doodle.ch I think
<apachelogger> *cough*
<apachelogger> I might have catched a cold
<Mamarok> apachelogger: usually yes, but not tonight, I have to run to work now, I'm already late
<apachelogger> ugh, night shifts
<Mamarok> apachelogger: but if your pateince extends to tomorrow I would be happy to do so :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: have fun ... I suppose
<ScottK> apachelogger: I've read the ML now.
 * apachelogger is on duty tomorrow and the day after tomorrow and probably all the way to saturday
<Mamarok> I'll try to, at least it brings some money to the household, we have two very hungry cats here...
<apachelogger> so my pateince extens a lot :D
<ScottK> I still say there's only one -backports and it's the same as Ubuntu's.
<Mamarok> ok, off for tonight
<eagles0513875> a|wen: i seem to have another snap shot of the network manager form svn O_o how will i know that i got the one from your ppa
<apachelogger> ScottK: read descriptions in Riddell's last mail
 * ScottK will (again)
<apachelogger> it is meant as a QA level before ubuntu's backports
<ScottK> That's as we've done before.
<ghostcube> ehlo humans
<ScottK> With my backports dude hat on I'd never approve such a complex backport otherwise
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol, would you rather have broken backports :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I suspect we are mis-communicating.  Let me go read up.
<a|wen> eagles0513875: look at the version numbers and go for the newest ;)
<a|wen> eagles0513875: the one i just uploaded is 0.0+svn959985-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<apachelogger> ScottK: we upload to ninjas, do initial QA, copy to backports for immediate access at release day, resolve upgrade issues we didn't catch before, then copy to official backports
<apachelogger> i.e. what we did for 4.2
<ScottK> Except we didn't copy for 4.2, we re-uploaded.
<apachelogger> well, yeah, whatever seems better :)
<Riddell> I think copying to backports is better
<Riddell> backports takes so long to build it's unusable
<apachelogger> good point
<ghostcube> someone have a minute
<apachelogger> nah, gotta look for some cough medicine
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> go smoke a blunt
<ghostcube> but back to topic
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> hmm i mentioned yesterday peoples if you install mysqlserver akonadi-server and akonadi-kde wents to apt-get autoremove
<ghostcube> this is not wanted or ?
<ghostcube> on 9.04
<ScottK> Riddell: I can see that in some cases.  Right now we're building right along.
<ScottK> Riddell: When we copied 4.1.3 to -proposed there wase some breakaged in LP that caused failure to upload in non-ppa archs.
<ScottK> Hopefully that doens't happen any more.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think your point (I think it was you) about more restricted upload rights is good.
<Riddell> ghostcube: doesn't happen here, probably asomething got removed which was keeping those packaged installed
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys i think i found a nasty bug
<|eagles0513875|> i just installed another version of network manager which i got out of the kubuntu experimental ppa and im now without a wireless and wired connection O_o
<ghostcube> hmm Riddell i just did an system upgrade and then installed mysql hmm
<|eagles0513875|> shouldnt one still be able to have an internet connection with or without a network manager?
<apachelogger> not if the implementation is broken
<apachelogger> which seems to be the case with what you got from experimental
<|eagles0513875|> apachelogger: how can i remedy the situation or is a reinstall required
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> go to packages.ubuntu.com and get the official verson
 * ScottK notes he did exactly 100 excess uploads in Jaunty.
<apachelogger> or run apt-cache policy $PACKAGE to find out what precise version the official version is and then run apt-get install $PACKAGE=$VERSION
<|eagles0513875|> i was going to use the one that a|wen has in his ppa
<apachelogger> or you create /etc/apt/preferences containing something like
<apachelogger> Package: $PACKAGENAME
<apachelogger> Pin: releaes o=Ubuntu
<|eagles0513875|> apachelogger: i lost connection after uninstalling so i cant download anything onto machine in question
<apachelogger> Pin-Priority=1001
<apachelogger> that should force dist-upgrade to downgrade
<ScottK> Going back through Gutsy/Hardy/Intrepid I was always #15 on UTU.  I had 100 to many uploads for that this time.
<apachelogger> |eagles0513875|: well, use a usb stick :P
<apachelogger> get the package form packages.ubuntu.com and voila
<|eagles0513875|> O_o lol have to get rid of me bootable usb :(
<|eagles0513875|> then again i dont know whats worse having to strip kubuntu and build it back up again
<|eagles0513875|> or doing what you suggested
<JontheEchidna> We aren't shipping a default konq profile anymore, correct?
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: don't you have a cable to plug in?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, KDE does, so do we
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: tried that as well
<|eagles0513875|> it didnt work
<apachelogger> one of the fatal flaws of Konqueror are it's profiles
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ah, I meant that we aren't shipping a custom one
<JontheEchidna> we're using the upstream one
<|eagles0513875|> apachelogger: i would take konqueror over dolphin any day
<JontheEchidna> correct?
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: plug in cable ... "sudo ifup eth0" if that works "sudo dhclient eth0"
<|eagles0513875|> to be honest dolphin is too sluggish to use with remote shares
<apachelogger> ScottK: where am I this time?
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: will try with my wifi
<JontheEchidna> dolphin and konq use the same thing to connect to remote shares
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no custom ones, no
<ScottK> apachelogger: #9, right behind me.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok, thanks. That should fix bug 137091
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> *should mean that bug 137091 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 137091 in kubuntu-default-settings "Spanish Translation error in "Trucos y Consejos" on Konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137091
<apachelogger> that is cool as well
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yep.  Even with having to vanish for long stretches you were still the #3 non-canonical uploader in the cycle.
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen:  i tried first command it says ignoring device. it seems like when i remove the other svn version of network manager it rmoved the device modules in the kernel
<|eagles0513875|> it removed the modules from the kernel
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: it's probably because it is not in your interfaces file
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is quite lovely actually :)
<|eagles0513875|> thing is even on a clean install all i would find is the loopback device a|wen
<apachelogger> ubuntu does not create the others due to networkmanager
<apachelogger> well... it would in a ubuntu server install
<apachelogger> not the desktop ones though
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: i know ;) ... they rely on the network-managers nowadays
<|eagles0513875|> would me going in and adding fix the issue
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: add this line to /etc/network/interfaces "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: can i use my wifi instead
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: after that try the "sudo ifup eth0"
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: you can try ... if it is unencrypted you should manage with a 4-5 shell-commands to do it
<|eagles0513875|> its encrypted
<|eagles0513875|> :(
<apachelogger> actually you can do via interfaces as well
<apachelogger> just read up on the manpage
<apachelogger> getting encryption to work properly is a PITA though
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: go with the cable, until you get a network-manager back again
<apachelogger> man, kdemm is filled with crappy kmix bugs
<|eagles0513875|> ok a|wen
<|eagles0513875|> speaking of kmix i have noticed a peculiarity with it
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: add that line to the interfaces file and do a ifup and you should hopefully get network again
<|eagles0513875|> i got network
<|eagles0513875|> question becomes how do i know im getting the network manager from your ppa a|wen
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: plasma-widget-network-manager version 0.0+svn959985-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<|eagles0513875|> cuz there is also another svn version in kubuntu-experimental
<|eagles0513875|> it would be nice to have yours in there 2
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: that is old as hell
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: im suprised yours hasnt taken its place
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: well, it could get there ... but right now you are the first one to install it; so you're todays smoke-tester :)
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: i386?
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: you building another one
<|eagles0513875|> it looks like its currently building still
<apachelogger> clearly neon needs a brother for kubuntu specific nightlies
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: hehe; exactly ;)
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: how much longer cuz i need the cable my desktop
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<a|wen> |eagles0513875|: which architecture?
<|eagles0513875|> im on 64bit jaunty
<|eagles0513875|> a|wen: any eta on completion
 * a|wen is trying to get launchpad to give him the answer ...  but it is sloooow
<|eagles0513875|> im having issues loading your page now
<|eagles0513875|> let me get on irc from the laptop in question
<|eagles0513875|> get of my old laptop server lol
<a|wen> eagles0513875: around an hour ... amd64 has a backlog; it says buildstart in ~43 minutes
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> would the 386 version work as a temporary solution
<a|wen> not on amd64
<eagles0513875> i think bug 365632 is in desperate need of a look at. it seems there is a nasty bug on firefox and the nvidia drivers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365632 in firefox "Firefox will not quit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365632
<eagles0513875> had the person downgrade the drivers it seems to be the same issue. funnily enough im on an nvidia chipset and dont experience this issue
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Firefox is OT for this channel.
<eagles0513875> its linked to bug
<ScottK> Yes, but not ours.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ScottK: would that need to also be filed at firefox site if they have a bug filing system
<ScottK> For firefox sutt #ubuntu-mozillateam is what you want.
<ScottK> sutt/stuff
<eagles0513875> ok thanks scott
<ScottK> Not quite sure how I did that.
<eagles0513875> a|wen: ill install whats in current repos then tomorrow ill upgrade to the new 64bit network manager
 * eagles0513875 goes back to network-manager rc
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay, was merely a service, as i had done the ppa svn snapshot before, so had everything ready
<eagles0513875> a|wen: i really wanna help ya out but i kinda have to help my dad with a problem and hes back in usa and im in central europe and need to get my desktop back online so i can remotly connect to his pc. at least then i can use wifi
<a|wen> eagles0513875: no problem :)
<eagles0513875> interesting now i cant find the rc of network-manager widget
<Riddell> ~twitter update Kubuntu Intro talk in 30 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<kubotu> status updated
<eagles0513875> Riddell: whats the topic
<Riddell> Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> is it a close deal
<Riddell> and the kick arse community
<eagles0513875> cough cough language :p
<Riddell> ach you're allowed to say that on children's telly now
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that applies that strictly in here, since it's not a user support channel
<eagles0513875> im joking
<eagles0513875> blah
<eagles0513875> darn network-manager causing plasma to sigsev 11
<eagles0513875> a|wen: current version in ppa1 of 64bit is borked
<a|wen> eagles0513875: it is still building?
<eagles0513875> the version 94 something
<eagles0513875> 946101 which is in ppa1 of main
<eagles0513875> a|wen: did that pull the package you are currently building
<a|wen> eagles0513875: it is still not finished building... patience my friend :)
<eagles0513875> a|wen: i know im justwondering what i pulled cuz i seem to have a partial install of the plasma widget
<a|wen> could be the old version in my ppa
<eagles0513875> yours is newer then whats in the ppa1 main
<a|wen> eagles0513875: not impossible
<a|wen> eagles0513875: is has finished building now ... should be able to find it in ~10 minutes
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> :) i think its up a|wen
<a|wen> cool
<eagles0513875> this is messed up its still picking up the version i had
 * a|wen hates that a hal restart kills all sound :(
<eagles0513875> version 946106
<eagles0513875> a|wen: try unloading all alsal modules to fix flash that is stuttering
<a|wen> well, i have no sound at all in kde ... even the test-button gives an error messagesound
<a|wen> eagles0513875: should be 959985
<eagles0513875> when i do apt-cache policy its still showing the previous version
<eagles0513875> hi Ahadiel
<eagles0513875> mt hi android
<Riddell> anyone want to forward questions for me?
<a|wen> eagles0513875: the PPA's are not instant in that regard ... there is from 5-10 minutes delay after build is finished
<eagles0513875> questions for what
<Riddell> the talk
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok  well its been about 10 min already a|wen
<eagles0513875> if you want i can
<a|wen> eagles0513875: complain to the launchpad folks ;P
<eagles0513875> a|wen: im not bothered
<eagles0513875> but funny thing im trying to download it form the site nothing is listed there 64bit wise
<a|wen> eagles0513875: yeah, it takes a little while before it is listed on the site as well
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<eagles0513875> so it has to replicate itself accross the network
<a|wen> eagles0513875: jup ... it seems that everything happen at fixed times every 5/10 minutes; so depending on your luck it takes a short or long time
<eagles0513875> bah ok lol
<eagles0513875> a|wen: its there lol needed to run sudo apt-get update
<a|wen> :)
<eagles0513875> removed the experimental repos
<a|wen> sounds like a good security measure
<eagles0513875> its still not displaying right
<eagles0513875> the widget isnt showing up
<eagles0513875> its a blank spot on the bar
<eagles0513875> and i think if i try to right click on it its gonna crash plasma workspace for me
<a|wen> eagles0513875: also after a re-login ... or maybe a remove/re-add og the widget
<eagles0513875> i already removed it and am readding it
<a|wen> s/og/of/
<a|wen> it shows fine here for me
<a|wen> and even picks up some wireless AP's in the area
<eagles0513875> hummm
<eagles0513875> hey a|wen sry for being such an annoyance tonight but is there an init.d script to restart plasma workspace
<a|wen> eagles0513875: nope ... you need to kquitapp plasma and then start it again
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/kde-l10n I still need to make the version actually work (currently it is < ubuntu) + the repo will probably change, so just take that as a proof of concept ;-)
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: great
<mgraesslin> and thanks
<eagles0513875> a|wen: i killed with sig 15 and yet it still not showing up right for me
 * eagles0513875 slides a gigant mug of kubuntu brew to a|wen for all his patience with me
<a|wen> eagles0513875: might be some cache-foo ... or there might be a problem on amd64 only
<a|wen> though the cache should have little to say here when thinking twice
<eagles0513875> a|wen: ill reboot to see if its the same issue
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay ... i'll cross fingers :)
<eagles0513875> thanks i need it
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<eagles0513875> a|wen: :) party it worked
<eagles0513875> a|wen: would it be possible to make it where the user can just restart plasma to have the icon of the widget display without it restarting
<a|wen> eagles0513875: well, for me it worked without even restarting plasma ... but some things with plasma is still a bit fragile (at least while we still deal with alpha widgets)
<eagles0513875> well for me i had to reboot im wondering if its a 64bit thing
<a|wen> good question
<a|wen> but at least it looks to work ... i'll just check that the packaging is up-to-date tomorrow, and then put it in kubuntu-experimental
<a|wen> eagles0513875: if anything is failing utterly please let me know ... cause then there is no idea in throwing it at -experimental
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> so far the only issue is that first thign i mentioned
<a|wen> okay, thx
<ScottK> Apparently the issue with notification persistence not being honored got fixed in the last week or so in KDE trunk.  Dunno if we want to fix that for KPackageKit or not at this point, but there may be a patch.
<eagles0513875> a|wen: question have you tested static ip's
<a|wen> eagles0513875: nope
<a|wen> right now the network manager can't recognice my ethernet card at all (never could)
<eagles0513875> strange it recognizes mine
<a|wen> haven't looked much into ot yet ... my laptop is used as a stationary, so don't relly use it atm
<eagles0513875> thing im afraid of putting kubuntu desktop on my old laptop is i am using a static ip for shoutcast on it and that seems to be the only way to get a static ip
<ikonia> eagles0513875: just set it in the interfaces file
<eagles0513875> ikonia: i know but its not that it bothers me im thinking bout the community as a whole those that like using gui's i know it has been an issue with the previous knetworkmanager
<nixternal> thanks Riddell, you totally rocked it!
<ikonia> eagles0513875: so why does that stop YOU putting it on your old laptop ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: putting it on YOUR laptop won't effect the community in anyway
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept kdebase-workspace for intrepid-backports.  LP U/I is flaky again.
<eagles0513875> ikonia: reason being was the issue after rebooting loosing that static ip
<eagles0513875> anyway im using ubuntu server with kdebase
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  That was the last of the "must be done in this order" packages.
<Riddell> nixternal: awooga!
<Riddell> nixternal: and you wouldn't have guessed my laptop died just before the talk started and I did the whole thing on my knees with the server in my back cupboard
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> that is dedicated
 * claydoh wants a hot tub party and to be beatifull :)
 * claydoh will take the hot tub in preference to looking good
<nixternal> claydoh: that is why I didn't get in the hot tub, I would have scared people out of the water
<nixternal> like NCommander did :p
<claydoh> naw, you are better looking than I by far
<NCommander> nixternal, I wasn't naked :-P
<NCommander> nixternal, or in just swim trunks
<nixternal> NCommander: that's even worse! you were fully clothed and still scared them away :D
<eagles0513875> lol Riddell a|wen new svn version of network-manager widget is looking promising
<NCommander> nixternal, not really, Riddell didn't run.
<Riddell> claydoh: you are good looking, all Kubuntu people are good looking!
<eagles0513875> im the description of person you mentioned one who wears a bowtie lol
<eagles0513875> anyone else on a 64bit system willing to test something for me
<nixternal> eagles0513875: what's up?
<nixternal> 64bit here
<eagles0513875> nixternal: can you help me test out the svn wifi widget in a|wen's ppa
<eagles0513875> i need to see if you have the same issue where to get the widget icon to display right i had to reboot my machine
<nixternal> I am running the nm plasmoid from trunk already
<nixternal> the icon displays fine for me, though it still has the same exact problem I had in 4.2 with it and some wifi spots showing up below the panel
<eagles0513875> im running in one that a|wen packaged earlier
<eagles0513875> that i noticed as well
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes, but you said that you knew how to fix the static ip so it wasn't a problem
<eagles0513875> ikonia: on ubuntu server i did as you said by adding the necessary stuff to the interfaces file
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it doesn't matter if it's a server or a desktop
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I don't understand why you're running server anyway
<sebas> nixternal: that's actually a bug in QGraphicsLayout :/
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im hosting a shoutcast server for a friend the only thing i added kde base for was kmyfirewall
<sebas> it doesn't always update the size, so the applet's popup doesn't resize
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you don't need a server install to host a service
<eagles0513875> i know but it gives me practice with command line stuff
<ikonia> eagles0513875: you can use the command line on any desktop install, or disable X on any desktop
<eagles0513875> ikonia: also when i was setting this up i wanted to test out the server version of jaunty
<ikonia> I'm sure
<ghostcube> quassel drive me nuts
<ghostcube> how to get it play a sound for nick higjlighting
<ghostcube> :D
<Sput> Settings -> Configure Notifications, ghostcube
<ghostcube> hmm yeah but it doesnt play it when i get highlighted
<ghostcube> it only popsup notify
<Riddell> ~twitter update ooh, STV bought the rights to south park, it's actually quite amusing
<kubotu> status updated
<eagles0513875> ?
<ghostcube> can anyone may test quassel notification and sound on 9.04
<neversfelde> ghostcube: highlight me
<ghostcube> neversfelde, ping
<neversfelde> works :)
<ghostcube> hmm ok why not here
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> neversfelde, what have you set to get a sound on ping
<neversfelde> default settings
<neversfelde> ghostcube: but this is probably a question for #kubuntu?
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> thought it is a bug
<ghostcube> i will ask in kubuntu sorry
<eagles0513875> can anyone take a look at bug 38538 i think parts of the bug have been fixed and just need to be pushed forward as updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38538 in dpkg "man pages suggest info pages that don't exist." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38538
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Not a KDE package, so off topic here.
<eagles0513875> ScottK: eenlightenme here. dpkg falls under kde
<ScottK> eagles0513875: No, that's part of Ubuntu Foundations used by all Ubuntu types.
<ScottK> Here we just do the Kubuntu unique parts.
<eagles0513875> so would that be recommended for upstream
<ScottK> No, #ubuntu-devel.
 * eagles0513875 night room
<eagles0513875> well i cant do anythign wiht that bug since im still abnned :( from that channel
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes you can
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what do you expect/want to do with that bug ?
<ScottK> ikonia: Please take it to PM then since it's OT here.
<ikonia> ScottK: no sweat
<ikonia> just fed up of hearing being banned as weak excuse
<ScottK> Certainly.
<bokey> hey ScottK g'day :)
 * bokey waves to people
 * eagles0513875 wave goodnight to room
<Riddell> claydoh: stalker :)
<bokey> Riddell: g'day
<bokey> ikonia: howdy
<bokey> :D
 * bokey sips early morn coffee
 * eagles0513875 makes bokey fresh pot of java
<EagleScreen> can I make a pbuilder chroot for hardy under Debian testing?
<bokey> nice thanks eagles0513875!
<eagles0513875> night bokey
<ScottK> bokey: Hello
<bokey> laterz eagles0513875
<bokey> have a g'day folks
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I'm pretty sure you can.  Look at the version of debchroot in Hardy and the one in Lenny.  If Lenny > Hardy then you can.
<ScottK> bokey: They backport is in progress.
<bokey> ScottK: yep read the bug report. thanks :)
<bokey> wohoo!
<bokey> bbl
<EagleScreen> watch my error please http://pastebin.com/d55f4c5c1
<EagleScreen> what is debchroot? it does not seem a package and it is not a command
<EagleScreen> the problem seems to be with the keyring
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> I always remember that package name wrong anyway
<ScottK> EagleScreen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-keyring
<EagleScreen> is it debootstrap?
<ScottK> Yes.  Thats the one
<EagleScreen> do I need ubuntu version to can build for ubuntu releases?
<EagleScreen> can Debian debootstrap recognise Ubuntu releases existence?
<ScottK> The Debian one has Ubuntu releases in it.
<ScottK> It just won't know about later releases and so that's why the version check I mentioned earlier
<EagleScreen> i am currently using Debian Sid version of debootstrap which is 1.0.13 and look this: http://pastebin.com/d55d796a7
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-28
<EagleScreen> karlic version is 1.0.12
<EagleScreen> *karmic
<ScottK> If you're using the sid version, hardy should be no problem at all.
<ScottK> I think 1.0.13 knows about karmic even
<EagleScreen> so I am obteining this problem http://pastebin.com/d55d796a7
<EagleScreen> UBUNTU_MIRROR="fr.archive.ubuntu.com"             is it right?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: You probably would get better help on this sort of thing in #ubuntu-motu
<EagleScreen> thanks
<ScottK> KDE 4.2.2 all uploaded to intrepid-backports, now it's just waiting for the build.
<quassel208> where does kubuntu install icons to ?
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/icons
<claydoh> Riddell: was that a ping :)
<quassel208> jontheechida why dont my kde icons that i updated with svn, dont show up in my taskbar
<ScottK> vorian: Are you planning on coordinating 4.2.3?
<JontheEchidna> I could coordinate if vorian wants a break, if someone would provide a batcave
<JontheEchidna> oh wait, I'll be gone over the weekend
<JontheEchidna> nevermind then
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when 4.2.3?
<JontheEchidna> It'll be tagged in two days
<ScottK> Yep.
<JontheEchidna> meaning we'll probably start working on it in three days
<lex79> \o/
<ScottK> Got 4.2.2 done into intrepid-backports just in time.
<ScottK> Riddell: We really ought to bake a plan for 4.2.3 here pretty quick.
<ScottK> Next week I'm working 2000 - 0600 UTC in a facility with no internet access and will be stuck with hotel wifi.  I don't think I'm they right person.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I have become kubuntu member before starting to work?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that you have to be one, no.
<ScottK> seele: Nice discussion on amarok usability
<ScottK> Dear Launchpad: Please peddle faster.
<seele> ScottK: thanks, i hope they find it useful
<ScottK> seele: You're welcome.  Thanks to the action on my Quassel notification it only took one click to get here to reply ....
<ScottK> Speaking of usablility ...
<seele> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks again for Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph (and a written procedure on how to keep it up to date).  As always it made getting the KDE builds in the right order a lot easier.
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'm just finishing up with adding KDE 4.2.2 to intrepid-backports.  Once it's done on i386/lpia/amd64 I'm going to remove it from the kubuntu-experimental PPA.  It does occur to me that the upgrade instructions in kubuntu.org may need updating ...
<lex79> Kubuntu-dev keep up-to-date kde packages with kubuntu-dev-tools? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<vorian> :o
<vorian> the batcave
<shtylman> something needs to be done about the not connected ethernet "plug" on the network widget
<shtylman> it doesn't look like anything network related...had several users give that feedback
<shtylman> and these are people that have been using linux for quite a while :)
<ScottK> sebas was here earlier and agreed the icons need work.
<shtylman> indeed
<shtylman> and the wifi icon works poorly on lighter backgrounds...
<shtylman> oh and ScottK you might be interested...I couldn't get too much info before my friend just formatted, but he tried the update app from intrepid to Jaunty and it didn't work.
<shtylman> said it never really got past the first step
<shtylman> this was over wireless though, but still...kinda an unpleasant experience if someone was just trying it and did'nt know better
<shtylman> I think part of the problem is the sheer number of packages to update
<ScottK> I upgraded my laptop over wireless and it was no problem.
<shtylman> ScottK: oh...I am sure it works...just sharing alternate stories and such
<ScottK> Sure.
<shtylman> I think part of the problem was that it failed once and had to be killed manually cause it was just hanging
<shtylman> that I am sure had some very bad side effects
<ScottK-laptop> ScottK: Ping
<eagles0513875> morning
<Riddell> that'll be Karmic open
<Tm_T> Riddell: hooray (:
<Tm_T> Riddell: would it be 4.3 series straight away?
<Riddell> I'd rather merge then go to 4.3 when the beta is out, too much possibility for error doing two two at once
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, yes, from beta and forward I meant
<Tm_T> I'm still trying to get funding so I could get more involved on KDE and its working in Ubuntu (edu)
<Riddell> Tm_T: going for that finnish summer of code  again?
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope, too old, I got some "expert/advocate" gigs for summer but that's not enough
<Tm_T> glad I got my health getting better still
<a|wen> any preferences for where to upload a new shapshot on the network manager widget? kubuntu-experimental is fine?
<Mamarok> Morning all
<Mamarok> we have problems with the backtraces from Jaunty: the amarok-dbg package is useless:
<Mamarok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/368470
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 368470 in amarok "missing debugging symbols for amarok" [Undecided,New]
<a|wen> Mamarok: is the amarok-dbgsym package any better? (might be a chance that, that one works instead)
<Mamarok> I can't test, I have Amarok-SVN here only, will ask some folks over at #amarok
<Mamarok> a|wen: and that package would be in the repos?
<a|wen> Mamarok: they have their own repository; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Mamarok> thanks, will have a look
<Riddell> a|wen: -experimental is fine yes
 * a|wen starts uploading
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<a|wen> morning eagles0513875
<a|wen> ScottK: regarding the kdelibs 4.2.2 backport ... it might be worth adding kubuntu_69_do_not_show_plasma_popups_over_screensaver.diff to it; that was one of the very big annoyances with 4.2.2
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  I agree.  Give me a package and I'll upload it.
 * Riddell uploads his first package to karmic
<eagles0513875> a|wen:  :) morning
 * eagles0513875 cheers at Riddell
<eagles0513875> amarok 2.1 is looking rather promising as well :) i have it currently installed no issues here
<eagles0513875> any bugs for upstream that anyone has come across this am
<ghostcube> hi :)
<eagles0513875> morning :)
<a|wen> ScottK: i have set it to testbuild while i'm out for a few hours ... you'll get a debdiff when i'm back
 * a|wen adds two merges to his to-do list for tonight as well
<ScottK> Thanks.
<eagles0513875> can i ask a slightly offtopic question about a channel
<Nightrose> a|wen: nice sig ;-)
<Riddell> I noticed that too
<eagles0513875> is there a translations channel
<dpm> eagles0513875: #ubuntu-translators on this same server
<eagles0513875> thanks dpm
<dpm> np
<Riddell> dpm: you have hilights working I take it :)
<dpm> Riddell: I'm just super quick ;)
<dpm> haha
<eagles0513875> dpm: does taht channel also go for kubuntu translations as well
<dpm> eagles0513875: yes, of course!
<eagles0513875> ok dpm just checking
<eagles0513875> seems dead in there though :(
<dpm> eagles0513875: you mean dead in the sense that it only took two minutes for your question to be answered ;)
<eagles0513875> lol dpm didnt notice you were in there
<dpm> eagles0513875: np :)
<eagles0513875> anyone got any thing that needs testing
<Riddell> eagles0513875: bug 368497  (not sure if it's in the archive yet)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368497 in acpid "/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does not check for KDE 4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368497
<eagles0513875> Riddell: that means apt-cache search or apt-cache policy it and see what repo its in
<Riddell> yes, it'll be in jaunty-proposed if it's available
<tsimpson> what do we do about bugs in the kde3 remix?
<tsimpson> specifically bug #368331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368331 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-desktop-kde3 states unmet dependencies, even after sudo apt-get -f install " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368331
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i have subscribed to that bug and will get to testing in a few hours time
<eagles0513875> Riddell: question re the bug you gave me whats in the repos is 1.0.6-9ubuntu4 im guessing ubuntu 5 is still in the pipline is that my correct understanding
<Riddell> tsimpson: close them, we don't support it
<tsimpson> ok, just wanted confirmation
<Riddell> tsimpson: maybe he'll want to make a product in launchpad for it if he wants bugs but he hasn't yet
<tsimpson> yeah, I looked for one but could not find it
 * eagles0513875 waits to test the new acpid package that Riddell pointed the bug to
<eagles0513875> oouch
<sebas> Riddell: in case Jorge has re-sent the invitation already ... I didn't receive it
<eagles0513875> would anyone like me to package a newer version of kvirc 4.0 which is still in svn
<Riddell> sebas: re-poked him
<eagles0513875> Riddell: you think i should package a newer version of kvirc 4.0 which is still in svn
<Riddell> eagles0513875: can do if there's new stuff we would want and it's a good time to package (no notable bugs)
<Riddell> there's plenty merges to be done if you're in a packaging mood
<eagles0513875> well currently kvirc in jaunty repos seems to be 4.0 which is still in th ekvirc testing trunk
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<eagles0513875> Riddell: must commend you on your work for kde. alot of the bugs i see are with gnome
<eagles0513875> Riddell: can i ask you another question re kubuntu and clustering. would we want more packages for clustering or clustering isnt a big thing for ubuntu
<sebas> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> eagles0513875: that's something the server team will care about
<eagles0513875> Riddell: just wondering since im gonna be packaging i would also package cluster related stuff if there is any new things that are not in repos
<eagles0513875> Riddell: is there a server devel channel
<Riddell> I expect so
<eagles0513875> Riddell: just want an opinion how would you feel about merging apt-get and apt-build
<ghostcube> merging what ?
<ScottK> eagles0513875: You really need to stay on topic.
 * eagles0513875 bbl guys
<Mamarok> ghostcube: beware with that fjallagyldir chap, he is a Gentoo user and has been trolling around this morning...
<Sput> always them gentoo users!
<ghostcube> Mamarok: oh
<ghostcube> Mamarok: thx i havent known this
<Mamarok> Sput: exactly
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<eagles0513875> Riddell: are you around bro i have a question regarding the acpid bug you want me to test from earlier
<Riddell> eagles0513875: mm?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i did an apt-cache policy after adding the proposed repo and the current version that is out. is the 64bit version still being built of ubuntu5 version that is going into karmic
<Riddell> you want 1.0.6-9ubuntu4.9.04.3 from jaunty-proposed
<eagles0513875> ok just checking
<eagles0513875> and adding that repo all of a sudden makes kpackagekit not let me open my source list
<Riddell> software-properties-kde doesn't start?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: it doesnt open teh sources.lst from package manager
<eagles0513875> the button goes grey like its opening something then nothing comes up
<Riddell> what happens when you start software-properties-kde manually?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: it works that way but not through kpackagekit
<eagles0513875> its strange how that repo breaks software-properties-kde from loading through kpackagekit
<eagles0513875> brb gonna test acpid
<eagles0513875> Riddell: that acpid fix has worked :)
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> Yay, karmic's open
<eagles0513875> afternoon JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> morning here :)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: should i mention that on the bug report. also thing is i tested this on a 64bit system not sure if the same outcome will occur on 32bit
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: automoc can definitely be synced, the delta is just debian/changelog and the maintainer field
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think cmake can be synced to. The delta is your quickie cmake-gui packaging, debian now has a more permanent solution
<Riddell> eagles0513875: yes mention it on the bug report please.  it's the same code, just shell scripting so same on all platforms
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges | Meeting  http://www.doodle.com/3hvuw76ydubbgseg
<eagles0513875> Riddell: ok will do.
<eagles0513875> Riddell: is there a way if we have konqueror as default webbrowser when clicking on links it opens up a new tab instead of a new window
<Riddell> yes, is user question, tickbox somewhere in config options
<eagles0513875> Riddell: got it :)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: if there is anything else that needs testing let me know
<Riddell> agateau: are you guys registering specs for UDS?
<agateau> Riddell: not that I am aware
 * eagles0513875 is ready to kill kpackagekit
<agateau> Riddell: better ask on #ayatana
<Riddell> I sorted https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs into some categories for specs
<eagles0513875> nice
<Riddell> sebas: I'm told to tell you to book travel toot sweet
<eagles0513875> Riddell: if i take on some issues with kpackagekit would you be willing to mentor me as how to fix them or are you busy
<Nightrose> Riddell: amarok 2.1 beta 1 packages for jaunty are in the experimental ppa right?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: ya the are
<Riddell> eagles0513875: can you code?  kpacakgekit is fairly complex, I don't know much about how its internals work
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: have it on here already and that is something to consider for karmic as well
<Nightrose> Riddell: we get a lot of negative feedback since the jaunty release with 2.0.2 and I am trying to write a carefully worded article so at least some of them know where to get a newer improved version
<Riddell> Nightrose: dunno let me look
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i would love to learn
<neversfelde> reminds me of that amarok ipod stuff :/
<Nightrose> neversfelde: ?
<Riddell> Nightrose: amarok - 2:2.0.90mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<Riddell> is in there
<Nightrose> excellent
<Nightrose> thanks
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I wnated to have a look at 2.1 beta to make it work with ipods
<Nightrose> neversfelde: go go go! :D
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Meeting  http://www.doodle.com/3hvuw76ydubbgseg
<neversfelde> :)
<eagles0513875> i have 2.1 on here as we speak no issues so far knock on wood
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: cor, what's that?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I kow amarok devs will never tell when a release is planned, but that would be to much work, if beta2 is release tomorrow?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it shows the rdepends of kubuntu-dekstop and their versions in $DEV VERSION and sid
<JontheEchidna> it's quite nifty
<Nightrose> neversfelde: we announce tagging on our packagers list
<eagles0513875> neversfelde: they mentioed for 2.1 in about a month or so
<Nightrose> neversfelde: and beta 2/final is at least two weeks away still i'd say
<neversfelde> Nightrose: k, than I will try it
<Nightrose> thanks :)
<neversfelde> after I have fixed my girlfriends vista laptop :(
 * JontheEchidna steps out for a bit
<Nightrose> Riddell: JontheEchidna: ScottK: http://pastebin.com/d16ee771f <- comments on getting that to planet kde and ubuntu? any additions?
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: Jon has stepped out
<eagles0513875> Riddell: do you want me to give you the link for the acpid bug i tested
<Nightrose> we are honestly a little suprised by the amount of negative feedback since the jaunty release - we hoped we had finished with that :(
<eagles0513875> negative feed back of amarok or the release as a whole
<Nightrose> amarok 2.0.2
<Nightrose> which is kinda understandable - after all we got it back then as well
<Riddell> Nightrose: "consider downloading packages from the website and installing them with dpkg."  I'd say  "deactivate the repository after you have installed amarok"
<Nightrose> ok
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: what kinda negativity are we talking about though cuz in all honesty i havent had any issues with 2.0.2
<Riddell> Nightrose: good otherwise
<Nightrose> otoh it shows that kubuntu is quite sucessful and probably the most widely used distro among our users ;-)
<Nightrose> Riddell: thanks :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: people missing features mostly
<Nightrose> not liking the look
<Nightrose> the usual stuff
<eagles0513875> Nightrose: i cant go back to version 1
<Riddell> rgreening, shtylman: I e-mailed you, gmail sometimes thinks I'm spam so let me know if it gets through
<eagles0513875> a|wen: ping
<eagles0513875> Riddell: i think we should really push a|wen's plasma network manager widget forward as an update. i have someone complaining bout entering the password twice. once for the wallet then 2nd password to connect to the wifi after opening the wallet which has the stored password
<Riddell> yes, but it goes against the normal SRU procedure (tagetted minimal patches only) so it would  need lots of testing to even be considered
<ghostcube> anyone owning an ipod and running amarok 2.0.9 from ppa jaunty
<ghostcube> and likes to test something
<ghostcube> :D
<eagles0513875> ghostcube: i think neversfelde might have one he was in here talking bout it earlier
<eagles0513875> i have a zune but that is no help
<ghostcube> hmm, ok thx will ask him
<ghostcube> neversfelde: ping
<eagles0513875> ghostcube: i think hes off fixing his gf's vista laptop :(
<ghostcube> uff
<ghostcube> :D
<eagles0513875> patience young grasshopper lol
<ghostcube> virus inside switch to anything else
<ghostcube> oO
<a|wen> Nightrose: thx ... you need a good sig :) ... i even use it when replying to ubuntu-lists ;)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: testing like what static ips etc
<Nightrose> a|wen: ;-) i like my sig!
<eagles0513875> a|wen: can i give your ppa so someone else can download the plasma widget you repackaged last ngiht
<a|wen> eagles0513875: a new version was uploaded (or actually 99,9% the same as the one you have) was uploaded to kubuntu-experimental
<eagles0513875> oh really
 * eagles0513875 goes looking for the memo
<a|wen> eagles0513875: so just have them test that one
<eagles0513875> whats the .1 percent that is different
<a|wen> a changelog entry
<eagles0513875> meh
<eagles0513875> a|wen: ill test static ip when i get home see if there are any issues with that
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay; cool
<eagles0513875> a|wen: dunno why i have a hunch that is still a problem with the new network management system
<a|wen> a hunch?
<a|wen> ScottK: http://awen.dk/packages/kde4libs_4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.debdiff
<eagles0513875> a|wen: the old network manager for some reason they couldnt fix the static ip issue with the gui. im hoping that isnt the same thing this time around
 * a|wen will try an intrepid 4.1.4 to 4.2.2 upgrade on his netbook later tonight :)
<eagles0513875> good luck a|wen
<ghostcube> hmm 4.1.4 to 4.2 worked fine
<ghostcube> as i did it last time
<a|wen> eagles0513875: well i have no idea what has been fixed or not in the svn snapshot
 * eagles0513875 needs to figure out how to package an updated svn version of kvirc 4 since its still in testing
<a|wen> ghostcube: i'm pretty sure it is going amazingly smooth :) ... and if not, then i'll just need to fix the packages
<eagles0513875> a|wen: will you be willing to mentor me in packaging something
<a|wen> eagles0513875: i can try; but in any case, the collaborative knowledge in this channel when just asking around is pretty amazing :) ... it's hopefully kde related ;P
<a|wen> i'm back in a bit ... need to get my sound working again (every time an update includes a hal restart my sound dies!)
<eagles0513875> well the current kvirc 4.0 is still in beta
<eagles0513875> im suprised it made it to jaunty
<eagles0513875> wb a|wen
<a|wen> ahh, much better
<eagles0513875> have no idea how but my default audio device always dies on me and i end up use the pulseaudio driver
<eagles0513875> be back on from home
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: top quality merging there
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> So I heard about an archive reorganization for karmic
<JontheEchidna> in regards to main/universe
<JontheEchidna> got any info on that?
<Riddell> I don't really, I expect we'll hear more at UDS
<Riddell> but hopefully we'll be able to open up Kubuntu uploads to people easier
<JontheEchidna> nice, sponsorship is getting old fast
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: maybe time you went for core-dev then :)
<jpds> JontheEchidna: Last I was told (last Thursday) - it's not going to happen any time soon.
<JontheEchidna> ok, so then going for core-dev would make sense
<JontheEchidna> Speaking of sponsorship... could someone take a look at bug 368657 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368657 in plasma-widget-quickaccess "New upstream release (QuickAccess 0.8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368657
<JontheEchidna> eek, akonadi got rejected
<Riddell> oh I got the tar from debian, bad idea
<Riddell> is there no bug for the kpackagekit "failed to fork" issue?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there is, just a second
<JontheEchidna> bug 272410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272410 in packagekit "packagekit says: The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272410
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: anything for upstream
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: you might find this useful: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<JontheEchidna> the column at the very end shows a list of bugs that need forwarding
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: quickaccess uploaded
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<shtylman> Riddell: got it... (and yea...for some reason it was in spam)
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Riddell> shtylman: fooey, guess gmail still doesn't like my server
<eagles0513875> a|wen: going to test out the widget with a static ip
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool. kdetoys is in universe so that means I could upload the merge myself...
<JontheEchidna> but probably best to wait until after 4.2.3
<a|wen> Nightrose: so where was the sig you was so proud of :)
<Nightrose> a|wen: heh nothing special - just saying "Lydia Pintscher - amarok community manager" andlinking to my claimid profile and amarok, kde and kubuntu ;-)
<eagles0513875> a|wen: this looks promising
<claydoh> Riddell: so am I the stalker or are you :)
<eagles0513875> a|wen: its ignoring the static ip all together
 * a|wen thinks it sounds like Nightrose has a lot of hats
<a|wen> eagles0513875: so nothing new i guess?
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> also a|wen it seems to revert the subnet mask to 0 instead of what i put in
<eagles0513875> and it ignores the static ip all together
<a|wen> well at least it recognices that you have a network card
<Nightrose> a|wen: heh maaaaaaaaaybe
<a|wen> :)
<eagles0513875> a|wen: if it wasnt for the awesome kubuntu team adding the patches for my wifi  card to the kernel i would be swearing to patch the kernel
 * eagles0513875 gets to filing bugs upstream
<eagles0513875> :)
 * a|wen better secretly send the credit on to the kernel team ,)
<Nightrose> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2009/04/28/amarok-2-in-kubuntu-jaunty/ <- can someone answer that comment?
<shtylman> Riddell: I think it doesn't much like the fact that from is different from the actual sender :/
<eagles0513875> a|wen: my other laptop had a bcm4311 card this laptop has rev2 which uses same fwcutter
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: sry to interrupt you but that link you gave me the last column do those bugs all have to go upstream
<JontheEchidna> the last column is a list of bugs that should go upstream, yes
<eagles0513875> ok just making sure cuz i see some bugs triaged and wishlists just making sure
 * eagles0513875 runs to stationer
<shtylman> Riddell: should any installer topics go on that page (of ideas)?
<nixternal> jeesh, I am disappointed with you all...nobody has been poking KDE/Kubuntu questions at Mark during OpenWeek yet :p
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<Riddell> Nightrose: no idea, maybe he could do pinning, but really easiest just to install then deactive
<Nightrose> Riddell: thought so
<Nightrose> thx
<a|wen> Nightrose: it is not really possible that way; apt-preferences will always stick with the lowest pinning it seems ... but I've added a slight alternative
<Nightrose> a|wen: thanks :)
 * Riddell bops Nightrose 
<Riddell> oh wait, wrong bop!
 * Riddell bops nixternal 
<Nightrose> *lol*
<a|wen> Nightrose: no problem ... I started learning quite a bit of apt-preferences after loosing my kubuntu installation ~20-30% to debian unstable
<Nightrose> heh
<Riddell> freeflyi1g: are you coming to UDS?
<nixternal> what is wrong with asking the QA question..the first question was done in fun...if there is no sense of humor damnit, then I don't know....the 2nd Q was serious, as the Ubuntu QA side is doing amazing work
<nixternal> tired of people boohooing today....
 * Riddell hugs nixternal 
<nixternal> silly screen-profiles
<nixternal> I always fat finger some key combo that just messes it all up...I can't reproduce it because I don't know what combo I hit :)
<a|wen> yay, Amarok news on the local open source planet again ... new fancy stuff for amarok 2.2
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> by nikolaj?
<Nightrose> nixternal: same here - and I don't have fat fingers :(
<nixternal> oh I do
<Nightrose> ;-)
<a|wen> Nightrose: exactly ;)
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds kdesvn 1.3.0
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: akonadi failed to build on amd64?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: all archs it seems
<JontheEchidna> failed to link mysqld to akonadi-mysqld
<JontheEchidna> investigating
<Riddell> thanks
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: do you merge with debian?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: yeah
<JontheEchidna> oh, I probably should have asked if you were doing so first... hope I'm not duplicating effort/stepping on your toes
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: never made it further than my todo-list ... so i'll just cross it out :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<eagles0513875> im back
<nixternal> sabdfl: I appologize if I upset or made you sad with my Kubuntu question...it was done in good spirit and to be fun, not be an ass
<seele> ?
<nixternal> I was having fun during his Q&A and he got sad, and then the world fell apart with people messaging like I just broke their little glass house
 * seele rolls her eyes
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: ROFL
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I don't understand this akonadi build failure
<rickspencer3> nixternal: I think there's a good chance that sabdfl can take it :)
<lkraider> hello, I'm trying to modify a kubuntu live-cd, and want to setup some programs to autostart when kde loads
<lkraider> I tried adding some scripts on .kde/autostart but they don't start when the kde session loads
<lkraider> (it's kde 3.5.10)
<Riddell> .desktop files in /usr/share/autostart/ should work
<lkraider> so .sh scripts don't work?
<lkraider> just tried a .desktop file and it works, yey :)
<lkraider> tried a bash script and it didn't
<lkraider> thanks :)
<nixternal> lkraider: the bash script is executable right? I have plenty of bash scripts in .kde/autostart that work fine
<lkraider> they work on an installed system, but I couldn't make it work on a remastered live cd
<nixternal> ahh
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: got a problem. I can't testbuild the fix without a pbuilder, and debootstrap doesnt' know about karmic
<JontheEchidna> maybe if I change debian/changelog to jaunty temporarily....
<freeflyi1g> Riddell: yes
<eagles0513875> do we have an upstream contact for xorg-server
 * eagles0513875 getting upset with phonon crashing constantly
<nixternal> anyone else have problems installing from the iso's provided by bittorrent?
<nixternal> every single one of them has yet to work for me..the Kubuntu one gets the furthest though before it tanks
<Mamarok> nixternal: the amd64 worked like a charm here
<eagles0513875> a|wen: pping
<a|wen> eagles0513875: pong
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: dist-upgrade a jaunty chroot until debootstrap with karmic arrives
<eagles0513875> a|wen: had someone install the new widget from ppa seems like that first issue i had last night is only unique to 64bit linux
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay ... strange; well i have heard of it before, so not a new thing
<eagles0513875> ok a|wen just thought i would let you know
<a|wen> eagles0513875: jup, thx
<eagles0513875> wait a|wen take that back seems like person is on a 64bit laptop as well and it didnt happen to him
<eagles0513875> im not sure it could be that i have a rather customized kubuntu
<nixternal> Mamarok: hrmm, that is the one I am using...I get the Red Screen Of Death for "Select and install software"
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay ... not impossible; it's hard to know what it is really
<eagles0513875> the static ip issue is something that goes way back to knetwork manager if there is anything i can do to help you wiht that let me know
<Mamarok> nixternal: actually, didn't use the torrent, but downloaded it from the Swiss server
<nixternal> ya, I am downloading from a server now
<nixternal> hey Riddell, have you checked out the Network Manager from Pardus? It looks really good
<a|wen> eagles0513875: it has been there for a long time ... does it work for the nm-applet or whatever the ubuntu one is called?
<eagles0513875> the widget that is in the ppa
<eagles0513875> where upstream does thsi bug need to be reported https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/33106
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 33106 in grub-installer "reboot after install failed with Error 15: file not found" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<a|wen> eagles0513875: that one looks like a very old one ... sure that it is still relevant?
<eagles0513875> a|wen:  if you look near bottom it reoccured in 8.10
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay ... well; lower-level stuff, we're not really experts in that here
<eagles0513875> a|wen: jon gave me that to report upstream so he didnt really specify what to focus on
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: may i pm ya
<a|wen> ok
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: just focus on the kde stuff
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: doesnt look like much on there kde wise
<eagles0513875> found something
<JontheEchidna> there's kdebase
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> kdepim
<eagles0513875> kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> ...
<JontheEchidna> the akonadi failure was due to a missing comma
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
 * eagles0513875 yells nooooo JontheEchidna
 * eagles0513875 transplants my brain into hisbody
 * a|wen starts merging kile with debian
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> kdesvn uploaded if anyone was interested
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: cool
 * JontheEchidna does a final testbuild of fixed akonadi
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: question regarding kdesvn does it follow compilation procedures of the kde techbase
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<nixternal> seele: excellent review of amarok...funny thing, everything you brought up in it, I have experienced, and from time-to-tie still experience
<a|wen> damn, things are going slow from here
<a|wen> ~order internet
 * kubotu slides internet down the bar to a|wen
<eagles0513875> ~order kubuntu
 * kubotu tells eagles0513875 to better use http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<JontheEchidna> rofl
<eagles0513875> a|wen:  you aint the only one with a slow net 10mbps cable and yet slow as hell due to bandwithcaps
<eagles0513875> that and bandwith throtelling from 7am to 11pm
<a|wen> eagles0513875: mine has roughtly been equal to 56 kbit/s modem most of tonight
 * nixternal pets his 18MB down 6MB up, non-throttling internet
<a|wen> yay! karmic chroot, eta. 20 minutes
 * JontheEchidna merges kwin-style-dekorator
<vorian> dekorator!
 * a|wen notes it should be spelled "dekoratør" :P
<eagles0513875> a|wen:  you  busy building stuff
<a|wen> rather multitasking ... reading mail, in a meeting and merging stuff
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> multitasking as well here
<eagles0513875> probably more then you are a|wen
<seele> nixternal: yeah, that seems to be the feeling i'm getting from a lot of people
<seele> nixternal: so far the devs have been receptive, so hopefully some good will come from it
<nixternal> oh rock on
<eagles0513875> im digging 2.1
<seele> they also have a project in the season of usability, so maybe one of the students will continue working on the playlist, or run another study
<nixternal> ya, I miss the KDE 3 version to be honest with this latest one, but I have to admit, once they iron it out, I don't think there will be a player any better or even close to be as good
<eagles0513875> anyone have any idea how kvirc 4.0 which is still beta how it made it into jaunty
<nixternal> eagles0513875: I would suggest you search lp, as I am sure someone filed a packaging report for it
<eagles0513875> strange cuz there are features in the version in jaunty that are not working such as themes. im gonna be working on packaging a more uptodate svn package of it
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
<JontheEchidna> the debian packaging for dekorator has direct modifications to the source :/
<JontheEchidna> ...and a .svn directory
 * eagles0513875 face palms :( amarok stopped playing this stream for me
 * eagles0513875 takes that back there we go :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait. The direct changes were in our package
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160156/
 * JontheEchidna uploads dekorator and grabs kdiff3
 * eagles0513875 cheers at JontheEchidna and myself
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/kde-l10n
<apachelogger> should we move that to some other location? ... I would go for kubuntu-ppa, but since that is not existing yet
 * a|wen is klimbing with the koala "pbuilder-aw karmic kile_2.1.0~svn958896-0ubuntu1.dsc" there we go :)
<JontheEchidna> just wondering, what's the difference from the l10n packages in the archive?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the ones in the archive don't have .mo as they were stripped
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<apachelogger> so those pacakges provide the most original l10n experience
<apachelogger> so I hope at least :D
<apachelogger> woohoo, now systemsetings is speaking german all over the place
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so, should we use some other ppa?
<JontheEchidna> prolly
 * apachelogger just needs to change the dput config
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thanks for packaging amarok 2.1 btw for the ppa :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: can you have a look at the last comment at http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2009/04/28/amarok-2-in-kubuntu-jaunty/ please?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<ghostcube> is 2.1 2.09 ppa
<ghostcube> heh seems to have a ipod bug
<JontheEchidna> bug 368470
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368470 in amarok "missing debugging symbols for amarok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368470
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so, what ppa to use?
<JontheEchidna> uuuh
<JontheEchidna> I suppose we can always copy them over to the kubuntu-ppa once we create it, so kubuntu-members-kde4?
 * apachelogger thinks one should be able to copy a whole ppa :D
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: "amarok-dbgsym 2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3 [79,7MB]" ... i suppose that one works instead?
<JontheEchidna> that one would work
<JontheEchidna> doesn't help for the ppa packages though
<JontheEchidna> ugh, why would the dbg packages be empty?
<a|wen> true
<apachelogger> build with DH_VERBOSE=1
<apachelogger> probably will tell you why
 * JontheEchidna really, really hopes we can drop the whole mysql shit from the amarok packaging in karmic
<apachelogger> a|wen: what do you think?
<apachelogger> kde-l10n ppa in kubuntu-memers-kde4?
<a|wen> apachelogger: i vote for everything that provides better translations
<apachelogger> good thing I am not admin there  :S
<apachelogger> ah screw it
<apachelogger> someone promote https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/kde-l10n
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ^ now superseds stock jaunty packages
<apachelogger> once we have a more suited ppa, drop me a mail so I can reupload to that instead
 * mgraesslin has to test :-)
<apachelogger> but until then ... I am $sick, so I should be in $bed
<a|wen> apachelogger: i think Riddell was going to make the new setup very shortly
<ghostcube> schweinegrippe  Oo
<apachelogger> ghostcube: as a matter of fact one of my co-workers actually was to mexico recently
<ghostcube> heh good viruuses cant use dsl
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> but go to doctor#
<ghostcube> this isnt funny
<apachelogger> I was, nothing to worry about for now
<eagles0513875> hey apachelogger im trying to link the upstream bug report to bug 269428 but its not letting me for some reason
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269428 in kdenetwork "Too large window to select kmail contact equivalent to kopete contact" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269428
 * eagles0513875 knocked 2 bugs of that list
<a|wen> eh, the doc-dir is still /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML right?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: :) thanks for that link that will keep me busy for a while almost got all the knetwork bugs reported upstream
<a|wen> shouldn't we change that in our version of /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/variables.mk then?
 * a|wen guesses that would break syncs :/
<eagles0513875> dont mean to interrupt i got an email back on 2 of the bugs i just reported upstream can i forward the emails to someone to possibly  confirm the issue as fixed and on the other file a possible wish list as i am not understanding what the other bug is
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: then we'd have to patch all of our kde3 apps to use kde4, which would be somewhat wrong
<JontheEchidna> (otherwise khelpcenter wouldn't pick up their help pages)
<JontheEchidna> the better approach would be to lobby to get the change in debian
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: the long-term solution is to lobby then ... but does khelpcenter pick-up things in the kde4 dir?
<JontheEchidna> nope, we changed all of our kde4 apps to use kde/
<JontheEchidna> and patched khelpcenter to look in kde
<a|wen> okay; so everything that uses pkg-kde-tools will not work currently with khelpcenter
<JontheEchidna> wha?
<JontheEchidna> it should all work
<a|wen> well, /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/variables.mk says to place the docs in kde4
<a|wen> -DHTML_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML
<JontheEchidna> then every KDE app should ftbfs
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: do we build against pkg-kde-tools at all?
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> we don't use that .mk file
<JontheEchidna> that's what it is :)
<JontheEchidna> we use kde4.mk
 * a|wen increases the diff and decreases the size of debian/rules again
<eagles0513875> can i forward some responses to 2 of the bugs i posted upstream
<eagles0513875> since i dont know how to respond
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: can i forward them to ya
<JontheEchidna> sure
<eagles0513875> bug 144756 the upstream respons needs an answer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144756 in kdenetwork "proxy settings don't affect" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144756
<eagles0513875> as well as bug 269428 the upstream response needs answering if this bug has already been solved or not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269428 in kdenetwork "Too large window to select kmail contact equivalent to kopete contact" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269428
<eagles0513875> if you dont mind JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> huh, for some reason bugs.kde.org isn't working for me
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> you broke something lol
<JontheEchidna> well, you could see if its still a problem I suppose
<eagles0513875> how so
<JontheEchidna> by testing?
<eagles0513875> ok
 * JontheEchidna goes to eat
<eagles0513875> ill test that out in the morning late here
<neversfelde> ghostcube: what should I test?
<ghostcube>  if ipod is usable in amarok 2.0.9 if you have one
<neversfelde> ghostcube: nope, it is not usable atm
<ghostcube> thx
<neversfelde> ghostcube: it is a known issue
<ghostcube> yep i told to some in amarok
<ghostcube> need fix
<neversfelde> yes :)
 * a|wen is looking for someone who is 64-bit capable
<a|wen> plasma-widget-network-manager in kubuntu-experimental; is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-April/002810.html reproducable on 64-bit?
<a|wen> eagles0513875: for you, when you have the time ^^
<eagles0513875> a|wen: on the to do list for tomorrow
<a|wen> ok
<eagles0513875> a|wen:  i havent had that happen to me to be honest
<eagles0513875> i have removed like the widget of vp and what not no crashes
<a|wen> eagles0513875: okay, hmm
 * eagles0513875 cheers got all the network bugs upstream :)
<eagles0513875> night a|wen :) got all the knetwork bugs for upstream done :)
<a|wen> nn eagles0513875
 * a|wen is out as well
<JontheEchidna> So, debian's kdewebdev is kde4
<JontheEchidna> should we follow?
<seele> $2m a year on kubuntu and kde, huh?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: standards version for karmic is 3.8.1 ?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah, if it's not it will be once the proper package is synced/merged
<JontheEchidna> a good policy is to always stay with what debian has
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok, but if the packege is not in debian?
<JontheEchidna> use the latest
<lex79> Can i bump standards-version?
<JontheEchidna> in non-debian packages, yes
<lex79> yes, ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> oh, and I see now that it is 3.8.1 since devscripts got uploaded this morning
<lex79> good
<lex79> uhm kdelibs5-dev not yet in karmic
<lex79> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4.2) but it is not installable
<JontheEchidna> not necessarily, it just says its uninstallable
<lex79> JontheEchidna: this means that I can't build a package with pbuilder but I can attach debdiff in LP ? :P
<JontheEchidna> sure
<lex79> very good :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll see if I can testbuild it
<JontheEchidna> this early on karmic is still similar enough to jaunty that it shouldn't make too much of a difference what it is testbuilt on
<lex79> so I can testbuild it with pbuilder-jaunty?
<lex79> before attach in LP
<JontheEchidna> probably, though once pbuilder-karmic starts to work you really should use it
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> and if it fails now in pbuilder it'll probably fail in the archive, so uploading before it is fixed would be a bad idea
<JontheEchidna> but maybe we can see what the problem is if you post the debdiff
<lex79> JontheEchidna: good lesson, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> actually, I take that back. you really should be testing on karmic
<JontheEchidna> if it fails in karmic but not in jaunty it probably means that the archive has changed enough that you need to test in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> but post the debdiff and I'll see if I can find the problem :)
<lex79> uhm it fails because I'm stupid :) kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.4.2)
<lex79> 4.4.2 ?
<lex79> LoL
<JontheEchidna> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-29
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: think you could put on your archive admin hat and remove pykdeextensions? it's only for the kde3 version and debian has removed it
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> done
<JontheEchidna> rock on!
<Riddell> for a chroot you can make a jaunty one and dist-upgrade, until deboostrap gets updated
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's in kdiff3-qt ?
<Riddell> evening Sime_
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apparently a qt3-only version of kdiff3
<JontheEchidna> *Qt4
<lex79> bug 194438
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/194438/+text)
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> launchpad bug 194438
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194438 in kmediafactory "8.04: Update to new KMediaFactory 0.6.0 for KDE4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194438
<JontheEchidna> lex79: looking
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> lex79: it's not exactly clear why you dropped the libmagick++dev build-dep
<lex79> read changelog in description bug
<lex79> btw build fine, libmagick is no need in this new upstreame release
<JontheEchidna> ok, I see
<JontheEchidna> testbuilding now
<nixternal> grrr, xorg sucks
<lex79> :)
<nixternal> out of nowhere, even after reboot, xorg is using 50% cpu
<JontheEchidna> why must pbuilder be so slow
<blizzz> how can i suspend to ram via konsole (or dbus) without root priviliges?
 * JontheEchidna updates plasma-widget-translatoid while he waits
<lex79> launchpad bug 368929
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368929 in kopete-plugin-thinklight "New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368929
<lex79> :P
<Riddell> this annoys me https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190913
<ubottu> KDE bug 190913 in general "ktorrent tar missing Messages sh" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<ScottK> Riddell: Instead of repacking to add messages.sh, repack to remove all the translations.
<ScottK> Slap a dfsg on it and point complaints upstream.
<JontheEchidna> bonus: get debian to do the same
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it, ktorrent is already dfsg
<Riddell> true
<JontheEchidna> we could make language-pack-*-nonfree, lulz
<JontheEchidna> then have update-notifier-kde offer them for install when someone installs ktorrent
<JontheEchidna> telling the user to file all complaints with ktorrent ;P
<lex79> JontheEchidna: in debian/control for plasmoid, the field Replaces: plasmoid-* is need in karmic?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yeah
<JontheEchidna> lex79: also there are a few docbooks you need to delete for kmediafactory
<JontheEchidna> kmediafactoryplayer and kmf_dbg_edit.sh
<JontheEchidna> since those executables are no longer distributed
<JontheEchidna> I can remove them for you and upload
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok ;)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: which plasmoid are you doing?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: plasma-widget-windowslist was renamed in plasma-widget-windowlist (without 's'). I must add plasma-widget-windowslist in Replace field?
<lex79> this :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> lex79: as long as we never released a plasma-widget-windowlist then we dont' need to
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you need to add a replace
<lex79> Replaces: plasmoid-windowslist, plasma-widget-windowslist
<lex79> is ok?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'll do runcommand
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> while you're doing windowlist
<JontheEchidna> the thinkpad plugin is also testbuilding
<lex79> well, launchpad bug 368936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368936 in plasma-widget-windowslist "New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368936
<lex79> now I will do adjustableclock
<JontheEchidna> I think we're on a roll :)
<lex79> yeahhhh
<JontheEchidna> It takes longer to set up pbuilder than to build kopete-plugin-thinklight :(
<lex79> oh, I forgot close bug in changelog for windowlist
<lex79> I will close manually, ok?
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's fine
<JontheEchidna> I could just add it for you though
<JontheEchidna> since I haven't started testbuilding it yet
<lex79> as you want
<JontheEchidna> lex79: thinklight looks great, I'll upload in just a bit
<lex79> good
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see there are patches in KDE for Kopete notification bustage?
<JontheEchidna> actions not working?
<JontheEchidna> or other bustage?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think it was actions.
 * ScottK looks around for the bug #
<JontheEchidna> I think I saw those, but I haven't done anything about it yet
<ScottK> Debian bug 525728
<ubottu> Debian bug 525728 in kopete "kopete: Kopete individual and group notifications doesn't work" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/525728
<ScottK> That was the one I saw
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think we just need to remember it and see if it's not in 4.2.3 we see if we can grab it.
 * JontheEchidna nods
<lex79> launchpad bug 368943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368943 in plasma-widget-adjustableclock "New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368943
 * JontheEchidna is just now getting windowslist
<lex79> JontheEchidna: windowlist, not windowSlist :D
 * JontheEchidna wonders how bug 368916 happened...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368916 in kubuntu-default-settings "kubuntu 9.04: default kickoffrc has an extra "k" at the end" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368916
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> Got the 4.2.2 backport done just in time.  The first autosync run just started.
<JontheEchidna> Nice
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So we can upload your patch (and we should, but it'll be a week before it gets built now.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: BTW, debdiff?
<JontheEchidna> for kopete notifications? I haven't actually done that yet
<ScottK> No, the one for the notifications leaking through the screensaver
<JontheEchidna> oh, that
<JontheEchidna> lex79: plasma-widget-windowlist uploaded, thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<lex79> thank you
<JontheEchidna> lex79: adjustableclock uploaded
<lex79> I will do lastmoid later
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I think http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/revision/46 is of interest
 * ScottK was hoping for a nice debdiff
<JontheEchidna> I could make a patch for backports, I suppose...
<ScottK> Remember I'm old and forgetful and can't quite be trusted with such responsibility ....
<JontheEchidna> just about done
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160351/
 * JontheEchidna grabs yakuake and merged
<lex79> launchpad bug 368979
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368979 in plasma-widget-lastmoid "New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368979
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're quick.  Got to the bluetooth guy faster than i did.
<ScottK> Probably nicer too.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you test build against intrepid-backports?
<JontheEchidna> I didn't
<ScottK> Urgh.
<lex79> launchpad bug 368984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368984 in plasma-widget-drop2ftp "New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368984
<ScottK> OK.  Building then.  Off to do laundry ...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: drop2ftp uploaded, thanks
<lex79> JontheEchidna: lastmoid?
 * JontheEchidna hasn't seen a lastmoid bug yet
<lex79> JontheEchidna: Launchpad bug 368979
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/368979/+text)
<JontheEchidna> sillly launchpad
<lex79> ehehe
<a|wen> ScottK: http://awen.dk/packages/kde4libs_4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.debdiff
<ScottK> a|wen: Is that the same as the one JontheEchidna gave me already?
<ScottK> Yeah, it is ....
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah; and i send it to you ~12h before ;)
 * a|wen thinks he got lost in a backlog, he
<a|wen> i didn't get to click all the links while reading the log yet
<JontheEchidna> maybe ScottK confused me for you? I though it strange that I  forgot that I was asked to fix a kde4libs bug....
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Probably.  a|wen: sorry about that.
<ScottK> So many helpful people.  Easy for old folks to get confused.
<a|wen> he, i think so ... well, as long as it gets fixed :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: lastmoid uploaded
<lex79> I saw in ML ;)
 * a|wen wonders why he has both grab-merge and grab-merge.sh
<nixternal> hrmm, how did I install kubuntu-restricted-extras, but it didn't grab firefox or sun-java6-plugin?
<ScottK> Firefox isn't a restricted extra.
<a|wen> and neither is sun-java6-plugin
<ScottK> So that would be how.
<vorian> yo
<JontheEchidna> \o
 * a|wen waves to vorian
<vorian> hola
 * a|wen updates basket
<ScottK> a|wen and JontheEchidna: kde4libs for intrepid-backports is uploaded.  Thanks.
<a|wen> yay :)
 * a|wen wonders when it is going to be built
<ScottK> Wonder when it will get accepted first.  LP is being difficult
<a|wen> he, that is a pre-requisite for building
<ScottK> It's not like there's a rush as backports get built after all development stuff.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept the kde4libs in intrepid-backports.  LP isn't doing it for me.
<a|wen> then it wont get built anytime soon
<ScottK> Yep
<nhandler> a|wen: To answer your question from earlier, grab-merge is now in ubuntu-dev-tools. grab-merge.sh you probably downloaded from either MoM or DaD
<ScottK> Good night all.
<a|wen> nhandler: jup, i figured that grab-merge had actually been added to a real package now
<a|wen> nn ScottK
<nhandler> a|wen: They were waiting to add it to u-d-t until MoM and DaD merged because prior to that, there were 2 different grab-merge.sh scripts
 * nhandler -> bed
<a|wen> makes sense
<a|wen> nn nhandler
<apachelogger> clearly there is a bug in the dontzap stuff
<a|wen> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> a|wen: say you change the display size ... then the kcm will apply that setting and ask whether you want to keep the new size or revert to the previous one ... if you click apply all is good ... but if you click revert kdesudo will popup for dontzap
<apachelogger> a|wen: I suppose you are going to fix this now? :D
<apachelogger> it should be using polkit anywway
<apachelogger> IMHO
<a|wen> that is a strange/fun bug :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: aye, on the other hand your nm package is quite an improvement on my machine
<apachelogger> now connect automagically works even
<apachelogger> though!!!
<apachelogger> my kded4 crashed
<apachelogger> was like: upgrade -> logout -> delete all configs -> login -> try to connect -> kded4 goes down
<apachelogger> after that it worked, after restarted it worked as well, so we should be looking into that
<a|wen> there has indeed been great improvement; but it still has some rough edges ... which seems to move around a bit
<apachelogger> well, we need to take a revision and squash the regression edges so it can go to updates
<apachelogger> a|wen: we probably need a set of testcases to ensure the most critical stuff didn't regress
<a|wen> apachelogger: very true ... i'm kind of an off person for that, as i can test exactly wired networking and that's it
<apachelogger> we need loads of tests on different machcines as well
<apachelogger> + wired networking is critical stuff IMHO :D
<apachelogger> so, who knows how to use qa.ubuntu.com?
 * a|wen has no idea how that one works
<a|wen> well, currently wired network does not work at all for me using the plasmoid ... it totally ignores my network card
<apachelogger> a|wen: and the nu snapshot doesn't improve that
<a|wen> no change at all
<apachelogger> maybe it's a network-manager issue all along? did you try with nm-applet?
<a|wen> i suspect it is ... haven't looked at it much yet
<a|wen> exactly the same for nm-applet
<apachelogger> you probably should report a bug against nm then :D
<a|wen> might be on purpose as i have the eth0 with ppp+ipv6 tunnel overlays ... nm-applet reports it as unmanaged
<a|wen> that will be a test for another day
<freeflying> C/win 25
<a|wen> my network = encapsulation hell
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> a|wen: hows things this am
<a|wen> well, they turned pm, heh
<eagles0513875> morning dpm
<dpm> good morning eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> dpm: translation into maltese looks promising
<dpm> eagles0513875: I'm glad, did you have a good response from the maltese mailing lists? Did you try to contact the KDE maltese translation team as well?
<eagles0513875> dpm: should have one today
<eagles0513875> but i talked to a friend who was kinda working on it he has an ubuntu group of facebook which he made me kubuntu specialist lol and i posted on there too so hopefully i get a response soon but it looks super promising
<dpm> eagles0513875: I haven't had the chance to answer your e-mail on ubuntu-translators, but I think we already talked about the most important things on #ubuntu-translators the other day
<eagles0513875> ya we did
<dpm> sounds good
<eagles0513875> also uploaded a number of knetwork bugs upstream last night
<eagles0513875> dpm: can you take a look at something for me because i dont know how to respond to it
<eagles0513875> not to mention i dont understand the bug
<dpm> I can try, what is it?
<Mamarok> dpm: he didn't asnwer the second part of your question....
<eagles0513875> bug 144756
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144756 in kdenetwork "proxy settings don't affect" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144756
<eagles0513875> i posted that upstream last night and i got a response to file a wish report do i just copy what was in the bug that i filed upstream to the wishlist?
<dpm> eagles0513875: I think you should ask someone more knowledgeable on KDE/Kubuntu development than me, maybe a dev
<eagles0513875> ok dpm ill ask later cuz seems like everyone is asleep
<dpm> but as far as I can tell, the Kubuntu bug already links to the upstream bug
<eagles0513875> dpm: take a look at the upstream bug there was a response to put it on upstream wishlist
<eagles0513875> do i take wahts in the upstream bug and post it to the wishlist then relink the url to the wishlist bug and change it to wish list
<nixternal> hrmm, I don't think that bug should have gone upstream to be honest...seeing as the two apps mentioned in the report are not KDE apps, and that the proxy settings in KDE are for KIO enabled apps only, I think those apps should get the report if anything
<nixternal> I scoured fd.o and there isn't a damn thing on proxy stuff
<eagles0513875> nixternal: that was under the https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport knetwork
<nixternal> note that this is the same action in pretty much everything our there, whether it is windows, mac, or linux, the system's proxy settings may/may not effect 3rd party applications
<nixternal> it shouldn't have been, but it looks like it was tagged that way
<eagles0513875> gotcha what do i do re putting that on the upstream wishlist
<apachelogger> should
<nixternal> that isn't an upstream issue though
<apachelogger> nixternal: there is no environment with only kde apps
<nixternal> right, and you get that same result on windows, os x, gnome, whatever
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i put it upstream and it was request to be put on wish list do i put what i put in the upstream bug on the wish list and relink it on the proper bug
<nixternal> if the app isn't written to utilize the system's proxy settings, then it isn't going to work as one would want it to
<eagles0513875> let me know what you guys determine
<nixternal> kde can't fix the issue for adept or apt, it isn't their issue to begin with
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no, read what dario requested
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am more thinking of a freedesktop level here
<nixternal> you can wishlist it, but that just means in 10 years from now, you can go point it out to your grand children that you really did contribute to free software
<apachelogger> why would my kde proxy settings not apply to firefox?
<apachelogger> or openoffice
<nixternal> apachelogger: it would be great, and if it were to ever happen, linux would be the first
<eagles0513875> what would you guys like me to do
<nixternal> but even on the freedesktop level, that means we need to share a common proxy system, and then have every application that utilizes proxy, to be rewritten in order to support it
<eagles0513875> wishlist it
<nixternal> apachelogger: because firefox and oo.o have their own proxy implementations
<apachelogger> nixternal: there are existing frameworks for poxies, so you'd just need to modify the frameworks
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, those were just two examples
<nixternal> adept and apt
<apachelogger> first stage would be to get kde and gnome apps share the proxy setting
<nixternal> same deal, though I don't know why one would write a kde based app that utilizes a proxy without doing it the kde way
<eagles0513875> then that would have to go upstream both ways
<apachelogger> nixternal: that is not what I said
<apachelogger> they should share the setting
<apachelogger> not the implementation
<apachelogger> kde just would need to read the fd.o config rather than the kde one
<apachelogger> same probably applies for gnome
<nixternal> right, so you mean that firefox and oo.o should become even more bloatware so they can support every proxy imp out there
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> you need sleep
<apachelogger> nixternal: it's not about the implementation
<nixternal> until a single proxy imp is written, which I find it hard to believe it ever will be, there isn't much you can do
 * eagles0513875 holds my tongue bout Oo
<apachelogger> you need a common place to store the setting
<apachelogger> that is all
<apachelogger> KDE stores the setting somewhere, GNOME stores the setting somewhere, Firefox stores the setting somewhere....
<nixternal> right, kde has that common place, but unless the app is utilizing the proxy kio, it doesn't get the settings
<eagles0513875> nixternal: what hes saying have something universal for storing the settings for both gnome and kde programs
<nixternal> right, I know what he is saying...it is a wishlist bug, it is something that needs to go to fd.o before it goes to kde or gnome, imho
<apachelogger> nixternal: it needs to go there via KDE, if we suggest that it is going to get no attention at all
<eagles0513875> well the launchpad bug number is  144756
<apachelogger> like that inprecision in the desktop file spec that JontheEchidna filed a bug about half a year ago or something
<nixternal> right, and you file it as a wishlist in kde and gnome, it isn't going anywhere either
<nixternal> unless you get some solid backing behind it
<apachelogger> ah well
<nixternal> I know, pass it on to jcastro :)  he can wrangle up all of the upstream devs :)
 * apachelogger thinks nixternal should write a spec at uds and get someone to sponsor development :P
 * nixternal could care less as he doesn't use a proxy nor ever has used a proxy
<nixternal> I always had non-proxy backdoors somewhere
<nixternal> it is all about scratching my itches now :p
 * eagles0513875 apologizes to room for starting a fight
<nixternal> pfft, that wasn't a fight :)
<eagles0513875> nixternal: lol let him do that lol
<eagles0513875> im just doing what i was given to do
 * eagles0513875 thinks dolphin needs to be stripped from karmic
<nixternal> go figure...firefox stores proxy crap in their sql files
<eagles0513875> dolphin is a pita when it comes to accessing remote shares super slow
<nixternal> I am actually starting to like dolphin...as I only use it to when viewing images
<apachelogger> nixternal: so they need 5 lines of code to read it from the fd.o location on $linux :P
<nixternal> I was just thinking that same thing apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> though, I think they will go for interfacing with gnome's proxy magic and just use that
<eagles0513875> nixternal: try access a samba mounted share thats mounted using smbfs
<apachelogger> like they always do :D
<nixternal> or, better yet, creating a proxy aggregator
<apachelogger> wooohooo \o/
<nixternal> hahaha, that is how it goes
<nixternal> so, I got my first taste of pygtk programming, and I have to say, I don't think it could be any easier
<apachelogger> nixternal: bug 345776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345776 in kdesudo "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345776
<apachelogger> do you think kdesudo pre-depending kdebase-runtime would solve that?
<nixternal> no, because wouldn't kdesudo then fail trying to overwrite that same file?
<apachelogger> no, kdesudo does alter it
<apachelogger> move kdesu to kdesu.orig or something
<nixternal> ya, that would work
<apachelogger> cool, now I just need a minion to fix that
<nixternal> though isn't that the RPM way?
<nixternal> ie. a hack :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: aye
<nixternal> hrmm, though how else could you get around that?
<eagles0513875> a|wen: seems like you getting killer response in regards to your plasma network manager widget :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: package kdesu in an own package
<apachelogger> make runtime depend on kdesu|kdesudo
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: whats the difference between kdesu and kdesudo
<nixternal> there's a good idea
<nixternal> one works :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: kdesu's sudo support is rather broken
<eagles0513875> so it was replaced with kdesudo
<apachelogger> nixternal: still that would cause a diff to debian ... we should talk to master tonio I suppose
<nixternal> apachelogger: in that case, why even install it in the first place then?
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: aye
<apachelogger> nixternal: kdesu?
<nixternal> or better yet, fix kdesu :p
<nixternal> apachelogger: ya
<apachelogger> it works perfectly fine for su and mostly for sudo, it just ain't got no password caching and all the loves
<eagles0513875> i still cant get over how a beta of an irc program made it into jaunty. dunno what the beta version has that the stable version didnt
<nixternal> pretty soon we will have so many of the same type of wheel, that our choice will be clouded
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: beta?
 * apachelogger can't follow
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: kvirc
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: stable was horribly horribly broken due to KDE 3
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: gotcha
<eagles0513875> well im gonna figure out at some point how to package a newer snapshot
<apachelogger> or use a decent irc client :P
<eagles0513875> i like kvirc lol
<eagles0513875> i like being able to put up a theme of a porn star in the background :P
<nixternal> it reminds me to much of mIRC
 * apachelogger shudders
<nixternal> irssi ftw!
<eagles0513875> its different
<eagles0513875> lol apachelogger btw thanks for packaging 2.1 of amarok
<apachelogger> mhhhh ... irssi
<apachelogger> if only it was written in ruby :P
<nixternal> actually, kvirc in jaunty isn't even beta
<nixternal> svn snapshot, better yet :)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: was only kind of a PITA :D
<eagles0513875> well hell
<apachelogger> nixternal: while I was amarok's release dude I had a saying ... was something like "releases are eventually just svn snapshots"
<eagles0513875> it just sigseved on me
<imbrando_> apachelogger: limechat == ruby ftw :)
<apachelogger> ruby \o/
<nixternal> imbrandon: go to bed already!
<nixternal> and stop drinking bud light dude!
<imbrandon> nixternal: i napped , i'm good :)
<apachelogger> rubycocoa
<nixternal> ruby, eww
<apachelogger> ok, that name is just tooo uberawesome
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: who should i poke re that bug regarding proxy
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: jonny
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon> apachelogger: 02:49 <Freenode> CTCP-reply VERSION from imbrandon : LimeChat for OSX 0.20
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> on rubycoca
<nixternal> I wonder if DHH uses LimeChat
<imbrandon> dhh ?
<nixternal> ya, the guy who created ruby on fails
<nixternal> oh, I mean rails
<imbrandon> ahh
<nixternal> my new drinking buddy to be exact
<nixternal> I was just on an open source panel with him a few weeks back
<imbrandon> cool
<nixternal> people wanted us to either a) fight, or b) arm wrestle
<imbrandon> haha
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: the echidna
<nixternal> quite funny...nobody likes him because of his attitude, but damn we are similar, and he is cool to drink with
 * apachelogger notes that nixternal doesn't work half the time because he is always out drinking
<nixternal> plus he is rich and buys the beer :p
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: of course
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: ping
 * nixternal notes he doesn't work anytime because he is unemployed
 * eagles0513875 multitasks
<apachelogger> nixternal: hm, loads of ruby I suppose
 * eagles0513875 studies and helps post bugs upstream
<apachelogger> nixternal: get a job over at canonical's
 * emonkey loves nixternal because he loves beer and is willing to pay for it ... :)
<nixternal> i can be the gourmet chef
<apachelogger> chief drinking dude
<imbrandon> nixternal: or come work for my company :)
<nixternal> mmm beer
<nixternal> I can't leave Chicago, though I always say I want to...it is just way to awesome of a city
 * eagles0513875 wonders isnt this OT
<nixternal> I have lived many other places, but this is sweet home chicago :)
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: anytime imbrandon speaks its OT, you'll learn :)
<nixternal> imbrandon: if I can work from home, then I am down
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> imbrandon: lets go back, way back!
<nixternal> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cutiecoder
<imbrandon> i did get amarok 2.1 to compile on osx today though, now *working* i dunno
<nixternal> muhahahaha
<aplg> hm
 * eagles0513875 hugs all devs for best distro around
<imbrandon> zOMGBBQ
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<imbrandon> what ever happened to her ?
<nixternal> how many people in here can say that had a stalker on IRC?
<aplg> my japanese could use some improvements
<nixternal> I have no clue dude
<aplg> nixternal: Nightrose and I had
<nixternal> damn, guess I am no longer alone
<aplg> actually the same person at the same time which was kinda creepy
<nixternal> aplg: did they send dirty pictures?
<nixternal> hahahah
<emonkey> lol
<eagles0513875> O-O
 * eagles0513875 goes back to studying
<aplg> nixternal: Nightrose?
<nixternal> no
<aplg> sure, she usually sends some twice a week
<nixternal> your stalker
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<imbrandon> aplg: lol
<nixternal> you ass
 * Nightrose kicks aplg hard :D
<nixternal> rofl
<aplg> jeez
<nixternal> I was waiting for that
<Nightrose> you're not supposed to tell!
<emonkey> *g* hi Nightrose
<aplg> there goes the spanking again
<Nightrose> heya emonkey  :)
<imbrandon> heya Nightrose
<Nightrose> hi imbrandon
<Nightrose> and everyone else
<eagles0513875> hell  i always knew i could kill a channel but never knew i could wake one up
<emonkey> Nightrose: how's life in the north? sadly rainy here ...
<eagles0513875> first with nixternal and apachelogger re a bug lol
<imbrandon> lol
<eagles0513875> then the rest cascading on its own
<Nightrose> emonkey: good good - should get my ass up and ready for university
<Nightrose> sleeeeeepy
<eagles0513875> hehehehe Nightrose
<aplg> <= sick
<eagles0513875> thank god today is my study day with no lectures
<emonkey> Nightrose: ou yeah, should be there since 8 ... ^^
<eagles0513875> <---has exams starting 11th may
<aplg> ~twitter swine flu
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<aplg> ~twitter update swine flu
<kubotu> you must identify using 'twitter identify [username] [password]'
<aplg> oh dear
<nixternal> hahaha
<imbrandon> hahahaha
<eagles0513875> lol
<nixternal> make sure you msg the bot first
<eagles0513875> ~twitter swine flu
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<nixternal> unlike someone in here who just let everyone know their business
<eagles0513875> ~twitter update swine flu
<kubotu> you must identify using 'twitter identify [username] [password]'
<apachelogger> I better use identica
<eagles0513875> nixternal: ? who you talking bout
<apachelogger> or I could port that darn plugin to identica
<nixternal> I used to sit behind this guy in class, and would watch him log into IRC, and then I would hop on to IRC, use his username and password, and then kick him for ghosting
<apachelogger> then again my ruby is in worse shape than my japanese
<nixternal> it was so much fun to watch him scratch his head for 3 hours in class
 * eagles0513875 cheers at apachelogger for trying to bring the room back on topic
<emonkey> Nightrose, aplg, long ago since we skyped ... would be cool,to do that again soonly
<apachelogger> nixternal: you are an evil person
<apachelogger> emonkey: sure
<nixternal> ~twitter update @apachelogger has swine flue
<kubotu> status updated
<nixternal> hahaha, I can't spell
<nixternal> shit, I spelt it wrong and it worked
<emonkey> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: random thought that im not sure would go to well but using teamspeak in conjunction with this channel for devs
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> mumble > teamspeak
<nixternal> ~twitter update FLU FLU FLU no flue like blue cuz I am gonna sue
<eagles0513875> mumble != teamspeak
<kubotu> could not update status
<nixternal> lol
<eagles0513875> mumble = opensource i have tried it on windows
<nixternal> that bot sucks
<apachelogger> kubotu: you suck!
<nixternal> ~twitter update FLU FLU FLU no flue like blue cuz I am gonna sue
<kubotu> status updated
<apachelogger> emonkey: so, how are the drugs?
<nixternal> let me guess, kubotu is built on ruby ;p
<Nightrose> nixternal: damn... - that page is scary
<nixternal> mmm drugs
<nixternal> Nightrose: what page?
<apachelogger> .ch got loads of drugs
<Nightrose> cutiecoder
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: mumble would be kool to have as well for this channel in conjunction with irc
<nixternal> oh, my stalker's launchpad page :p
<nixternal> err, x-stalker
<imbrandon> Nightrose: hahah she was even more scary on IRC
<emonkey> apachelogger: no drugs before the Hockey match this afternoon ...
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: doesn't work out
<Nightrose> imbrandon: Oo
<apachelogger> it creates a closed society
 * nixternal still thinks imbrandon gave her my phone number
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: would be too chaotic
<imbrandon> hahahaha i did, shhh
<apachelogger> we had that for some time in amarok
<apachelogger> those that ain't have no equitment would use IRC
<nixternal> dude, she just showed up at o'hare airport and called me to come pick her up
<apachelogger> the others not, but follow IRC
<apachelogger> all in all leading to one big mess
<nixternal> I was like "I am in mexico right now"
<emonkey> apachelogger: speak2text engine ... ^^
<apachelogger> nixternal: swine flu?
<apachelogger> Oo
<Nightrose> haha nixternal
<eagles0513875> emonkey: :) me like sometimes too lazy to type
<Nightrose> damn
<Nightrose> rofl apachelogger
<nixternal> my old man has the swine flu
<apachelogger> emonkey: it is $broken
<apachelogger> I tried it the other day
<nixternal> he has been sick since he got back from his trip
<apachelogger> a) the ktts kcm is crashing all the time
<imbrandon> not only that you can talk and code at the same time with skype :)
<apachelogger> b) default setup is horribly
<emonkey> oh not nice
<eagles0513875> nixternal: you being serious bro
<apachelogger> c) quality is horrible
<apachelogger> d) getting all that stuff to work takes about an hour and loads of binary-only apps
<nixternal> nah, it isn't swin flu, but it is some sort of flu
<eagles0513875> :( i would have him go to hospital to make sure
<apachelogger> imbrandon: that is clearly impossible for men
 * emonkey should go on cleaning the flat, new girlfriend is visiting tomorrow ...
<nixternal> OMG! I actually witnessed people buying the medical masks today...to bad they don't cover the eyes and ears, which are easy points of entry for viri
<apachelogger> imbrandon: we just ain't got the multitasking
<nixternal> lol, new gf is visiting
<apachelogger> rofl
<imbrandon> apachelogger: lol
<nixternal> emonkey: leave it a mess, if she leaves it wasn't meant to be
 * eagles0513875 iis jealous that emonkey has a gf and im single
<nixternal> that is how we work packages on REVU
<apachelogger> *nod*
<emonkey> nixternal: *g* yeah you're right, but it's a good motivation to do it
 * imbrandon is glad to be single again
<nixternal> shoot, I never cleaned the house for my x-wife...probably the reason for the x
 * eagles0513875 hates the single life
 * emonkey was happy to be single till I met her
<apachelogger> hm
<bokey> hey eagles0513875
 * imbrandon is holding out for seele to be his 3rd ex-wife ( just playin seele , dont kick me :P , lol )
<eagles0513875> hey bokey
<nixternal> funny thing is, KDE 3 pre-alpha killed my marriage...you know how much time I spent on Slackware building it?
<eagles0513875> lol
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> it would take me well over a full day
<apachelogger> emonkey: so she caused an overall depression? ... not sure that is exactly good relationship material :P
<imbrandon> and you just HAd to watch it compile :)
<apachelogger> imbrandon: of course it ain't had gotten those fancy progress indicators, so he wouldn't know when it's going to finish
<imbrandon> heh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> kde-nightly is on a roll
<apachelogger> kinda
<emonkey> apachelogger: rofl, trust me she's great, big sense of humor, smart and sweet. I'm incredibly happy!
 * eagles0513875 thinks that me packaging new kvirc snapshot from svn is gonnna be hell
<nixternal> imbrandon: of course...I was building 2.0 stable on Debian, and building trunk on Slackware...multitasking
 * eagles0513875 smacks emonkey around a bit after making me jealous
<apachelogger> emonkey: sounds like Nightrose
<apachelogger> well, except for the humor of course
<imbrandon> haha
 * apachelogger waits for spanking
<imbrandon> apachelogger: run
<Nightrose> awwwwwwwwwww
 * Nightrose spanks and hugs apachelogger 
<emonkey> apachelogger: she's taller ;)
<apachelogger> harrr
<Nightrose> :D
<apachelogger> emonkey: it's not about the size
<eagles0513875> how tall is she emonkey
<eagles0513875> im 5'11
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: depends on what size we talking bout :P
<emonkey> She's a bit smaller then I and I'm 173cm
<apachelogger> "decorate your body with a huge instrument"
<Nightrose> emonkey: impossible!!!!1111eleven
<Nightrose> apachelogger: welllllllll :D
<apachelogger> alphorn advertisement I got earlier
<nixternal> slackware was a dual p3 1ghz machine, and the debian box was the lower end athlon, forgot the name, 900mhz
<Nightrose> rofl
<eagles0513875> emonkey: how much is that in feet
<emonkey> eagles0513875: no idea
<Nightrose> eagles0513875: google knows
<apachelogger> aye
<eagles0513875> nixternal: im kinda pissed cuz i got windows on my monster quad machine
<apachelogger> google
<imbrandon> nixternal:  thunderbird
<eagles0513875> damn me and gaming
<nixternal> thunderbird? I thought that was the good one
<eagles0513875> now if you guys want a rig go for an intel i7 proc
<eagles0513875> i got the core 2 quad before the i7s came out the q9550
<eagles0513875> i went overboard on my rig building
<eagles0513875> 8gb of ddr2 800mhz ram q9550 core 2 quad with 12mb l2
<nixternal> ya, the t-bird was a good cpu, I had a 1ghz axia (still remember the chip model) that I had overclocked up to 1.8ghz (which is still one of the tops in the overclockers database)
<emonkey> Nightrose: I insist it's possible, trust me. :)
 * apachelogger ain't got no clue what all that means but it certainly sounds fancy :P
<eagles0513875> nixternal: lol nice
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what i was saying those are the specs of my rig my rpocesser and ram
 * imbrandon runs a leveno t61 , a imac g4 , a macbook pro 15.4 in ( typing on now ) and a BYO rig ( core 2 quad , 8gb ram, 1TB HDD, etc etc etc )
<eagles0513875> would love to be packaging and compiling on here but my downside is im a gamer
<emonkey> imbrandon: I've got an t61p ... nice notebook
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: dual boot it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<imbrandon> emonkey: yea i loved it untill i got my mbpro
<eagles0513875> i also have 2 laptops one my older athlon 64 3200 2ghz is running ubuntu server gonna setup some other stuff other the shoutcast on it and this tablet has turion x2 and running kubuntu jaunty 64bit
<apachelogger> hm, rick got lost it seems
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: i would but i would wanna backup my data before i do anything
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: almost have a full 500gb hdd
<apachelogger> mirroring > backup
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: dont have any other hard drive atm
<eagles0513875> if i backup i backup to external drive
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: preachin to the chior, i have tons of pr0n^W data too, prob about 3TB of actual use
<emonkey> ou I really should go on cleaning ... afk, nice day kubuntu heroes
<apachelogger> kdegraphics is building \o/
<apachelogger> neon script exploded \o/
<nixternal> imbrandon: duron
<imbrandon> but it all sits on a home "server" :)
<nixternal> that's what it was
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea duron's
<imbrandon> :)
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: lol
<nixternal> imbrandon: that machine is still my print server
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: 1tb drive are not that expensive so its all good
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: need anything tested?
<nixternal> the only time it has ever gone down was for an upgrade or power failure
<eagles0513875> i think we drove hobbsee crazy
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, it is running dapper and I haven't touched it in over 2 years
<eagles0513875> anyone beat the world record for up time with linux which si 18 yrs
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: yea my server has 8 ( striped and mirrored ) 1TB drives, for 4TB of useable space
<eagles0513875> holy s***
<eagles0513875> your nuts imbrandon
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: if i do anything im gonna get 4 1tb drives
<nixternal> ok, time for bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<imbrandon> nah, i just rely on my data alot :)
<eagles0513875> what si the best raid to use though
<eagles0513875> night nixternal
<imbrandon> gnight nix
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: i heard though with anything over 1tb there are issues with linux and raid
<eagles0513875> at least that si what i have seen in clustering environment
<eagles0513875> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: raid 5 is what i would recommend
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: here goes nothign with packaging an updated kvirc snapshot
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: k
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: nah, maybe software, but anyone software raiding that much data isnt all there anyhow
<imbrandon> at work i have much larger arrays than my home 4tb
<imbrandon> with no issues
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: i have raid on my motherboard
<eagles0513875> interesting imbrandon could be something in the clustering relam
<imbrandon> eagles0513875: make sure its true hardware raid and not a "hybrid" most mb's have
<imbrandon> that require a driver
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: the motherboard i have is an asus p5n-d
<eagles0513875> which i think it does :(
<imbrandon> if your os dosent see it as one drive at partitioning time ( with no drivers loaded ) then its not true hardware raid
<eagles0513875> this is vista im on
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> only god knows what that will do
<imbrandon> any os
<eagles0513875> welll right now  dont have time to screw around with anything
<eagles0513875> i have exams
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> speaking of, i have some real work to do too, and some packin i need to finish up on the new apt-mirror
 * imbrandon egst back to work
<eagles0513875> imbrandon:
<imbrandon> gets*
<eagles0513875> imbrandon:  is it easy to setup apt-mirror
<eagles0513875> was gonna set one up on my laptop server lol
<imbrandon> sure ( i'm kinda bias though as i'm one of 2 upstream devs for it )
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> well now i know now who i can turn to for help
<imbrandon> seriously though, if you can edit a sources.list file then you can setup a mirror
<eagles0513875> i need to download the rest of the packages i had bout 50gb of stuff to download lol
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: nice
<imbrandon> its pretty simple
<eagles0513875> bout another 20gb to download
<imbrandon> you can guine pig 0.4.6 out of svn if ya want :)
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> im avoiding pigs right now lest i get swine flu
<eagles0513875> hahah
<imbrandon> lol
 * eagles0513875 trying to figure out where to start packaging
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: sry to interrupt what you are doing would pbuilder be the best to use for compiling from svn source
<eagles0513875> wb dpm
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: if you mean compiling a package, then yes, pbuilder is generally a good choice for any kind of package building
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok :) thanks will follow that how to
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 345776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345776 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345776
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is actually fun
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am wondering how kdesudo from hardy can actually upgrade to jaunty, seing as there was a path change in the dpkg-diversion and jaunty's kdesudo only treats install calls but not upgrade calls in postinst
<apachelogger> nixternal: oh another fun option to get rid of the diversion: make kdesu a link to alternatives/kdesu and install the actual binary with some other name
<Tonio_> hi there
<apachelogger> hey Tonio_
<apachelogger> Tonio_: earlier we were talkign a bit about kdesudo and were wondering why you use dpkg-divert... any special reason for that?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, just to avoid to patch kde for all desktop files that go root
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there are other more reliable options
<Tonio_> apachelogger: maybe there is another way
<apachelogger> bug bug 345776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345776 in kdebase-runtime "package kdebase-runtime 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: conflicts with kdesudo (it tries to owerwrite file /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345776
<apachelogger> Tonio_: actually I can think of 2
<Tonio_> apachelogger: huml that shouldn't happen...
<apachelogger> a) move kdesu to a seperate package and make -runtime depend kdesudo|kdesu
<Tonio_> apachelogger: how can dpkg-divert fail on that bug ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I am not sure
<apachelogger> actually I was wondering how upgrading from 8.04 is working at all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum....... weird....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's probably due to some manuall dpkg-divert usage
<apachelogger> since the diversion path changed (due to kde4) and the preinst doesn't handle upgrade calls ... so in theory it should not divert
<Tonio_> apachelogger: if you manually remove the divert and kdesudo is still installed, then the upgrade might cause a conflict indeed
<apachelogger> well, nixternal and I think that pre-depends: kdebase-runtime should take care of this particular issue
<apachelogger> I am going to conduct some upgrade testing though, since this all appears rather odd
<Tonio_> apachelogger: another way :create an alternative, then patch kde to use the alternative
<apachelogger> yep
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's a lot more work, but would avoids any problem I suspect
<apachelogger> well, not a lot more work
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kde patches to maintain is always bad :)
<apachelogger> aye
<Tonio_> espacially for something as sensitive
<apachelogger> that is why creating a seperate package might be the way to go
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and a conflict between the 2 packages then .
<Tonio_> ?
<apachelogger> yep
<Tonio_> yeah, that makes sense, indeed
<Tonio_> so that I just have to link, that's not bad
<apachelogger> we could also carry this change to debian since they also have kdesudo and kdesu and kdesudo target to provide the very same functionality
<Tonio_> yupyupyup
<Tonio_> apachelogger: another thing I've been working on recently is synchronize kde and firefox mimetypes
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I wrote a little binary that dumps kde prefs
 * apachelogger thinks that something should be done upstream though :D
<apachelogger> gksu can, why shouldn't kdesu
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm currently writting a firefox extension that parses the output and then resets the prefs for each mimetype
<Tonio_> seems to work pretty well :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wouldn't that drain a lot of resource?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not that much since the kde binary runs 1/2 sec at startup
<Tonio_> and then the extension only resets the mimetypes if the dump content changed
<apachelogger> that is quite a lot IMHO
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes it is
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but there is no better way, and mozilla will *never* do that kde integration
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they don't give a sh*t at linux anyway
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DefaultApplicationsFirefox
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and this way to do things has one very advantage : it won't require to patch anything
<apachelogger> Tonio_: they don't have to do it for KDE
<apachelogger> they have to do it for XDG
<apachelogger> JeffWaugh: Red Hat have patches, which may be upstream in the 1.5 branch, to integrate with the xdg-mime standard (instead of mailcap). On top of that, we may want to do some mailcap/xdg-mime synchronisation, so that other apps (such as mutt) can take advantage of the xdg-mime information.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: redhat patches don't work as expected
<apachelogger> how so?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you have no idea how crap is it in firefox :)
<apachelogger> firefox itself is :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: cause firefox deals with 3 different ways
<Tonio_> mailcap, rdf files, mimetypes, and in some cases protocols
<Tonio_> depending the dialog in use
<Tonio_> the only way to make it to work without any upstream patch is to write in the rdf
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as I said : without a patch
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure the sources can be patched or xdg-open or so, but that's not my goal
<apachelogger> yeah, that only can be short-term though
<Riddell> 3/top
<Riddell> dohg
<Riddell> doh
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<apachelogger> long-term solution is that firefox actually does desktop integration in a more useful sense than using gnome icons
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it doesn't even respect the mailcap standard :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we have qtcurve for that :)
<apachelogger> just saying since they advertised 3.0 as integrating with your desktop :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: on windows, probably :)
<apachelogger> nah, also on linux through gtk :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it worked better with 2 afaik
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I think they integrate with gconf
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but really, upstream stuff to deal with kde is something they will never do
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't claim what I'm doing is good
<apachelogger> never say never :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I know some guys at mozilla :) they just don't care at linux
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it's a workaround, so by definition it can't be good :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they're just interested in market share, and breaking IE monopolistic position
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum, I wouldn't call that a workarround
<Tonio_> apachelogger: let's call that "integration" :)
<apachelogger> integration would be making firefox use xdg's mime database
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but it's not as crap as forcing xdg-open, really :)
<apachelogger> TRUE
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, I agree on that point
<apachelogger> that again would be a workaround as well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but also is xdg limited at some points
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what if you have gnome and kde and want different "prefered" application for each desktop ?
<apachelogger> the idea is that you don't want
<apachelogger> besides, there is no real usecase to that, because unless you actually set a preferred application it will autodetermine it, won't it?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well, workarround or not, lots of people are concerned by this, so if I can come up with something that "just works", without any crap source patches, I'm happy ;)
<apachelogger> drop firefox from the archive :P
<apachelogger> or fork firefox... :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes it will, but there is no way to just say "prefer kde apps for kde desktop and gnome apps for gnome by default"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: it should be able to use Categories for that
<Tonio_> there is a KDE and a Gnome one....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I am quite sure it does do that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not afaik.... maybe I'm wrong :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyway, I have to go :)
<apachelogger> just install ubuntu-desktop and check :P
<apachelogger> nautlius always uses totem here, while dolphin always goes with dragon
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we'll discuss this kdesudo during the UDS, cause you're right, we have to make this packaging nicer
<apachelogger> aye aye
<Tonio_> apachelogger: my wrong then :) you got me :)
<Riddell> the lack of debian support on kde bug 190913 is surprising
<ubottu> KDE bug 190913 in general "ktorrent tar missing Messages sh" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190913
<eagles0513875> Riddell: wouldnt that be more of a kde upstream bug
<eagles0513875> anyone seen jon or he still afk
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am really not sure that complaint is valid though
<apachelogger> Riddell: just thinking ... .pot is source of the .po + .pot is markup code = .pot is source code ... but script generates .pot = script generates source code ... using that theory one would have to ship qt-designer etc. within the source of apps using .ui files
<apachelogger> though I find the removal rather crude and unnecessary (speaking as former release dude)
<Riddell> apachelogger: designer comes under "anything that is normally distributed with the operating system"
<Riddell> it's a separate tool which needs to be available
<Riddell> build scripts though clearly need to be included
<Riddell> and GPL terminology is secondary to just having the complete sources
<apachelogger> *nod*
<eagles0513875> question the bugs im sending upstream if its a wishlist i post it as a wishlist not a bug right
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for taking care of kde4libs in intrepid-backports.
<ScottK> Looks like it'll get built sometime in the next several weeks
<Riddell> poke NCommander to raise the build priority?
<Riddell> a|wen: nasty problem with new network plasmoid http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/nm2.png
<Riddell> after a suspend/resume
<Riddell> I wonder what this says http://www.dominik-scholz.de/2009/04/21/kubuntu-904-interview-mit-jonathan-riddell/
<Nightrose> Riddell: says that kubuntu 9.04 was released and that you answered some questions
<Nightrose> don't remember him interviewqing you?  ;-)
<Riddell> I don't remember my German being that good anyway
<Nightrose> haha
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that is interesting
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why does the release script fetch the po directories rather than the files themselfs?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *lol* you seriously ask me? :D
<apachelogger> ah, well, you know, I prefer telling you rather than documenting my code :P
<Nightrose> hihi
<apachelogger> maybe because of stuff like amarokcollectionscanner_qt.po
<apachelogger> hums
<apachelogger> though I think it originated with the addition of kipi
<apachelogger> since that one got like a million po files
<freinhard> is there a need for kipi-plugins to depend on libgpod4 and not on libgpod4-nogtk?
<apachelogger> maybe, maybe not
<apachelogger> it certainly would prevent kipi from entering the CD though
<apachelogger> freinhard: feel free to test with -nogtk
<apachelogger> that said
<ScottK> freinhard: According to people who tested in during the Jaunty development cycle there was.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you people fix amarok building with nogtk yet?
<apachelogger> ohhhhh!
<apachelogger> freinhard, ScottK: IIRC for image transfer you need gtk
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no idea sorry
<ScottK> Right.  That was it.
<apachelogger> that's also why our stock amarok can't do that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: should be fixed before next release or neversfelde will have to commit suicide because he can't use ipod with all shiny 2.1 pre-releases :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: on that release part: maybe it would make sense to run svn ls on the dir and invoke svn co for every file that matches the regexp
<apachelogger> though I am not sure that would be much faster since getting connected to SVN is what takes longest anyway
<apachelogger> so it would probably slow down fetching of kipi while giving a very minor advantage to amarok
<Nightrose> *nod*
<apachelogger> need to profile that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: is there a bug or something I can poke people with?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yeah, I think there is a missing include
<apachelogger> just try to build beta1 with libgpod-nogtk-dev on ubuntu
<Nightrose> so something to poke xevix about?
 * neversfelde is clever, because he has two computers with different Amarok versions installed :)
<neversfelde> so no suicide here^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think I did already, dunno if he saw that, and whether he fixed it though
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I just profiled the whole sequence for svn co $DIR vs. svn export $FILES
<apachelogger> the latter is for amarok (i.e. 2 files) at least as slow as the former
<apachelogger> at times even slower
<eagles0513875> there is a nasty bug in the shutdown sequence
<apachelogger> on average I'd say it takes about 1ms longer
<eagles0513875> it keeps getting cancelled by some weird jibberish letter
<apachelogger> now I don't want to imagine how that looks for kipi
 * Riddell spots txwikinger_work breaking umbrello
 * txwikinger_work is not breaking it, he is finding things that are broken :p
 * eagles0513875 cant shutdown his laptop
<apachelogger> ehh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: 1s not ms ;-)
 * Riddell gets down to 21 unread e-mails
 * txwikinger_work can change that Riddell ;)
<eagles0513875> Riddell: think the acipd fixed the issue bout it just shutting down ones pc but not its broken the shutdown for some reason something keeps cancelling the logout
<apachelogger> .....
<apachelogger> ..........
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> rofl
<eagles0513875> something keeps canceling the shutdown sequence not sure if its related to the new acpid fix that was released
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok, I'll stick with directory checkout ... kipis testcase looks like this: average out of 5 trials with current code: 9.409 seconds per run, first trial with modified code: 53.229 seconds ;-)
<eagles0513875> it was in jaunty before that but was intermittent apachelogger
<apachelogger> I am writing uber fast code without knowing it \o/
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> neversfelde: is choqok in core KDE nowadays?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I did not look into it since 0.5 release, but I do not think so
 * txwikinger_work thinks he should start fixing bugs in umbrello
<apachelogger> neversfelde: go find out :P
 * apachelogger gets another cup of tea
<neversfelde> on my way
<neversfelde> ah indeed, extragear/network/choqok
 * txwikinger_work needs more hours in the day
 * neversfelde sends txwikinger_work 5 minutes
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: there's plenty to be fixed
<txwikinger_work> neversfelde: *hours* not minutes ;)
<neversfelde> nothing left ;)
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: I know
<txwikinger_work> Those things start in interfere in my work
<txwikinger_work> umbrello is still the best tool I have found so far in this area
<Riddell> shame it has no developers
<Riddell> although we have a season of KDE guy starting
 * txwikinger_work wonders if that is a subtle poke to take over 
 * apachelogger thinks neversfelde would be a perfect minion
 * txwikinger_work things neversfelde has more important stuff to do
<txwikinger_work> s/things/thinks/
 * neversfelde thinks that too :)
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> neversfelde: then at least go find some minion
<neversfelde> and I will get back to that things now
<neversfelde> apachelogger: :) I will kee pmy eyes open
<apachelogger> even when you are sleeping? :O
<neversfelde> no sleep for me :/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i poke Alejandro again - let's see what he has to say
<Nightrose> and *lol* @ tests
<apachelogger> wooohooo my l10nstat code is flawed \o/
<apachelogger> {"zh_TW"=>NaN, "uk"=>NaN, "nn"=>NaN, "ka"=>NaN, "it"=>NaN, "ja"=>NaN, "hi"=>NaN, "fr"=>NaN, "de"=>NaN, "sk"=>NaN, "km"=>NaN, "sv"=>NaN, "ru"=>NaN,"es"=>NaN, "be"=>NaN, "pt_BR"=>NaN, "pt"=>NaN, "ga"=>NaN, "et"=>NaN, "gl"=>NaN, "eu"=>NaN, "cs"=>NaN, "br"=>NaN, "bg"=>NaN, "pl"=>NaN, "pa"=>NaN, "ms"=>NaN, "ar"=>NaN, "ro"=>NaN, "nds"=>NaN, "el"=>NaN, "da"=>NaN, "zh_CN"=>NaN, "tr"=>NaN, "nl"=>NaN, "lt"=>NaN, "th"=>NaN, "oc"=>NaN, "nb
<apachelogger>  "hne"=>NaN, "lv"=>NaN, "en_GB"=>NaN}
<Nightrose> neversfelde: that's the spirit!
<apachelogger> looks broken, doesn't it
<apachelogger> muahaha
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think I know why
<eagles0513875> hey guys im back
<eagles0513875> Riddell: did you see my message earlier bout shutdown getting cancelled
<eagles0513875> not sure if its a bug with teh acpid or something the acpid fix messed up somewhere else down the line
 * Riddell hugs rdieter 
<Riddell> eagles0513875: hmm
<eagles0513875> Riddell: prior to install the updated acpid it was doing it
<eagles0513875> but not constantly it does it both for shutdown and logout restart seems unaffected by the change
<eagles0513875> could the new acpid have messed something up in the shutdown script
<eagles0513875> Riddell: thing is i cant tell ya whats cancelling it its a bunch of symbols
<a|wen> Riddell: that looks like a bit to many networks in the widget after a suspend/resume ... i should look at some upstreaming of the issues found
<eagles0513875> hi a|wen can you take a look at a bug i posted upstream maybe you can make heads or tails of it
<a|wen> eagles0513875: i'm on my way out of the door again in 10 minutes ... so will not be before later
<eagles0513875> ok just ping me when ya get back
<eagles0513875> a|wen: question for upstream bugs anything thats wishlisted gets filed as a wishlist correct
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I am close
<a|wen> eagles0513875: well; mostly yes ... in the cases where it makes sense of upstreaming it
<eagles0513875> jon gave me a link to a list of bugs for upstream
<eagles0513875> now can i also post the non kde bugs upstream to help out or would i have to take that to what channel or is it dependent on the bug
<apachelogger> ScottK: good news, all KDE trunk stuff I built so far is actually building on all 3 main arches
<a|wen> eagles0513875: take the list as a rough "needs upstreaming" list ... and i apply some commen sense when using at it
<eagles0513875> ok a|wen
<a|wen> eagles0513875: the list is only accurate as far as the tagging etc. is done correctly
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> what happens then if there is no upstream contact should i try find the upstream contact to fill in the gaps on the particular page
<a|wen> that's a possibility
 * a|wen is out again for now
<freeflying>  why kde4 heavily depends on pulseaudio?
<JontheEchidna> it doesnt' depend on pulseaudio at all
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: i have a bug i would like you to take a look at which i posted upstream last night
<JontheEchidna> which one?
<apachelogger> well
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: when I try to purge pulseaudio, seems all kde pacakge will be purged either
<apachelogger> it depends on the pulseaudio library
<apachelogger> due to phonon having support for pulse
<apachelogger> I am actually wondering if we could move that to a seperate package
<eagles0513875> well my i have 2 audio channels analog and digital when the analog crashes i end up falling back to pulseaudio and it works since the digital doesnt work.
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes please - we get so many people with problems with PA
<Nightrose> not funny
<Nightrose> getting rid of it would be grand
<Riddell> wiki.kubuntu.org down?
<apachelogger> that is unrelated
<Riddell> oh no, working now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we only pull in the lib
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: when you get a chance can you look at bug 144756 the upstream portion of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144756 in kdenetwork "proxy settings don't affect" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144756
<apachelogger> and that will have no effect without the daemon
<Nightrose> hmmmok
<apachelogger> and the daemon doesn't get pulled in unless you install ubuntu
<eagles0513875> Riddell: was getting something of the sort with launchpad but i managed to get on it
<JontheEchidna> bugs.kde.org is still broken for me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nixternal thinks we should poke jcastro with it, since we need to get gnome and kde at the same time to work on that
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: im on it just fine
<apachelogger> if we submit it to fd.o it will just get lost as everything that is not coming from @kde or @gnome
<JontheEchidna> I found the bug on a mailing list though
 * apachelogger was unclear on the upstreaming triage
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: what about his response?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please check backlog for information on that bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: upstream rejects because of rather unprecise description ;-)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> right
<apachelogger> thinks that implementing env var setting is a good target though
<apachelogger> which indeed it is
<eagles0513875> what is worse on that bug the person is now using a different distro :(
<eagles0513875> no wait that is a different bug
<apachelogger> does anyone get bug 364888?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364888 in kdesdk "tool to remove ligatures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364888
<apachelogger> ligature is font dependent isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have no clue what that's talking about
<apachelogger> or are they actually chars themself?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 351038 seems upstreamable, doesn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351038 in kdesdk "Lokalize crashes during translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351038
<apachelogger> the bt includes just what I think is the source of the crash
<JontheEchidna> looks like a kdelibs bug
<JontheEchidna> and yeah, definitely upstreamable
<eagles0513875> ill make note of the bug number
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger triages
 * apachelogger thinks eagles0513875 needs to become minion of the lord bug triagers
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im minion of upstreamers and testers actually
<eagles0513875> ill upstream the bug right now
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: thats interesting i searched for the bug but its not showing that you triaged it
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would appreciate that you don't move bugs while I am commenting
<apachelogger> and I would also appreciated if malone would not throw a stupid error at me but just tell me that the bug was moved while I was writing a comment
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: now it is triaged
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: well its almost upstremed anyway lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: soz, I moved it before you said you were triaging
<apachelogger> I was not triaged :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wells, if you poke jcastro about the proxy issue ... also ask him to get someone take a look at bug 217654
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/217654/+text)
<eagles0513875> well that was nicely orchestarted 3 way lol
<eagles0513875> that has been posted upstream
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: please check if bug 342553 is somewhere in a similar version on bko
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342553 in kdesdk "No window title bar and frame when started in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342553
<seele> Riddell: ergh, the packagekit update in your ppa doesnt solve the forking problem afterall
<apachelogger> I am not sure how to trace that issue and having 2 people complain about it seems a bit worrying
<eagles0513875> you lost me  apachelogger
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: just try if you can find a similar bug over at bugs.kde.org
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<Riddell> seele: meh, really, you still get the problem?
<eagles0513875> launch pad i think has died on me in konqueror
<seele> Riddell: yeah, just did a few updates :(
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> seele: glatzor has a rewrite of the code which will fix it but I don't think it'll be SRU-able
<Riddell> seele: are you going disk usage with some other app?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: doesnt seem like that bug has been reported would you like me to report upstream
 * apachelogger doesn't know what this is about but in general thinks that much more critical stuff should be considered for SRU even if very intrusive 
<seele> Riddell: was i using the disk with some other app while updater was running? no
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, we can give it a try
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: hold on
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 342553
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342553 in kdesdk "No window title bar and frame when started in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342553
<apachelogger> what do you think?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ok standing by
<apachelogger> compiz?
<apachelogger> especially note last comment
<JontheEchidna> It has caused similar problems in the past
<apachelogger> having it affect that many apps seems more than coincidental
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no upstreaming for now
 * apachelogger requests testing with metacity
<eagles0513875> if you look earlier in the reoprt could it be the app itself confusing maximizing with full screen
<eagles0513875> you asking me to do that apachelogger
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds a merged Qt 4.5.1
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, no, the app just stores its size
<apachelogger> compiz possibly doesn't like this
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<apachelogger> either the size can't be handled and compiz assumes it is in fact fullscreen fullscreen (which would be windodeco-less) or there is some rather weird bug within compiz
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you're merging qt4?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good luck with that :P
<eagles0513875> hey apachelogger just wondering if you ahve this issue but wiht amarok after a period of time listening to a stream it stops playing entierly like cuts off. does that happen to you
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: and actually if I could get somebody to testbuild it that'd be great; it'll take around 5 hours to testbuild here
<eagles0513875> lol JontheEchidna ill do it if you can walk me through how to do it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can do
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: cool, I'll post a bug and attach the diffs
 * eagles0513875 wishes his quad core desktop had linux and not winblows
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's a new upstream version so I don't think the normal current-to-merged diffs are very useful
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking debian-to-merged
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's useful yes
<JontheEchidna> and maybe a diff -Nru of the debian dirs of our packages
<Riddell> yep
<JontheEchidna> otherwise the diff would be 42 MB, I tested
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: no, but I don't listen to streams
<eagles0513875> ok thanks anyway apachelogger
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: also, why not install kubloato on your desktop alongside winblows?
<eagles0513875> i have too much data i dont wanna risk loosing it all
<eagles0513875> i wont duel boot till i can back up my data
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i have a secret to make it kubuntu not kubloato
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: wubi doesn't reparition your hardrive
<eagles0513875> wubi after installing even if i tell it to boot it takes me back to windows for some reason
<apachelogger> buying a seperate harddrive for kubloato is also an option
<apachelogger> those thingies are way to cheap anyway
<apachelogger> if only SSDs were as well :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ya might get a terabyte backup drive
<eagles0513875> right now almost 500gb of stuff full most probably with games
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: your tempting me to install using wubi again but then how does one know or look for linux apps that wubi installed
<apachelogger> wubi installs Kubuntu inside your windows partition
<apachelogger> at least that is how I understand it
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: where do i look for the apps in program files or what not
<apachelogger> so you should get a Kubuntu option at the vista bootloader
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: there ain't any
<eagles0513875> O_O
<apachelogger> read what I wrote :P
<eagles0513875> i get it but the funny thing is i get it after uninstalling wubi
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 369329
<apachelogger> wubi is not installing apps on windows it is installing kubuntu inside your windows partition
<apachelogger> those are 2 different things
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/369329/+text)
<eagles0513875> ill try when i get home
 * eagles0513875 enjoys watching bug ping pong
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: bug 360430 needs upstreaming
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360430 in kdesdk "lokalize crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360430
<eagles0513875> on it
<apachelogger> though
<eagles0513875> wtf is up with launch pad it refused my connection when trying to view the bug
<apachelogger> it seems kdelibsish
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you take a look at that backtrace?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: can you make note of that bug for me to do later cuz i soon have to leave to head home
<eagles0513875> it might be of interest to all launchpad is having some issues atm with connectivity  which they might have identified and working to fix
<apachelogger> or might not :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> well wehn i get on later just let me know if you have an bugs that need upstreaming i gotta head home in 10 min
 * eagles0513875 thinks it would be nice if launch pad had a to do list
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: there are a billion bugs that need upstreaming
<apachelogger> for most of them you will have to read through the comments and find the essential data though
<eagles0513875> im working on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<eagles0513875> thats what im working on
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kde&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field
<apachelogger> .tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<eagles0513875> ?
<apachelogger> kde related bug reports that need upstreaming
<eagles0513875> well i will work on them
<eagles0513875> :)
 * eagles0513875 is the upstream minion
 * eagles0513875 upstream minion and tester
<apachelogger> upstream minion == important minion
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> and if anyone has anything for testing let me know
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: im heading home will continue upstreaming when i get back
<EagleScreen> i nreported some of these bugs
<EagleScreen> if a bug is still present in KDE3 but is fixed in KDE4, should it be marked as fixed?
<Riddell> apachelogger: kdelibs or Qt, or some combination
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: if it doesn't qualify for SRU if we don't want to SRU ... best is to let a dev look at it
<EagleScreen> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<EagleScreen> the only distro with KDE3 is hardy
<tsimpson> !upstreambugs
<ubottu> KDE related bug reports that need upstreaming: http://tinyurl.com/cj7h6u
<Riddell> -- mark --
<a|wen> sebas: ping
<a|wen> oh my firefox doesn't like being updated behind it's back
<a|wen> whereas doing a major kde-upgrade desn't seem to bother konqueror much :)
<smarter> it does sometimes
<smarter> especially if you restart it without restarting KDE first
<a|wen> keep it running, then it usually goes good
<a|wen> firefox kind of explodes ... gave me an assertion failure and disintegrated into 3 windows
<Sput> konqueror likes losing it's http capability :)
<Sput> always happens when KDE's version number changes
<JontheEchidna> yeah, konq died on my when I upgraded to intrepid
<a|wen> from kde3 to kde4 is forgiven i think ;)
<JontheEchidna> kiconloader also was trying its best to choose kde3 icons from hicolor since the kde4 ones moved
<JontheEchidna> things got weird
<a|wen> your desktop can end up looking rather strange ... but i'm normally able to carry on working
<eagles0513875> a|wen: ping
<a|wen> eagles0513875: pong
<eagles0513875> a|wen: think we have a serious problem wiht the network manager im unable to connect to my wifi
<a|wen> WPA?
<eagles0513875> its stuck on trying to connect to it and it also reverted to asking for the password twice
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> wpa-psk
<eagles0513875> what is even more messed up is it was working just fine this am
<eagles0513875> i was connectede
<a|wen> eagles0513875: sounds like you confirmed a bug on the mailing-list there
<eagles0513875> i think i have it on one of my subscribed bugs on lp if im not mistaken
<eagles0513875> a|wen: let me try something else here
<eagles0513875> Riddell: btw it never did that cancellation of logout again when i was on here so it must not be related to the apcid
 * a|wen patiently waits for build-depends to download
 * eagles0513875 starts swearing
<eagles0513875> thank god for my windows rig i can upstream some bugs on here
<eagles0513875> a|wen: im wondering if this issue of wifi is related to something causing my shutdown or logout scripts to be cancelled
 * eagles0513875 wonders if fsck will fix the wifi issue
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: qt build sits there waiting for a keypress after ./configure
<Riddell> fabo: did you manage to work around that?
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<a|wen> eagles0513875: i'm pretty confident they're unrelated
<eagles0513875> i have no idea what could be causing my system to randomly cancel shutdowns or restarts
<ScottK> eagles0513875: That would be a #kubuntu question.
<eagles0513875> ScottK: ok
<eagles0513875> a|wen: running fsck fixed it
<eagles0513875> im back on wifi again
<ScottK> eagles0513875: I recognize that you are attempting to contribute, but the level of chatter you engage in on the channel is extremely out of proportion to your contribution and so I'd caution you again to focus.
<eagles0513875> i can now that i have wifi access back on my laptop
 * eagles0513875 goes back to upstreaming bugs
<Riddell> a|wen: you know there's also discussion about your n-m update on bug 339313 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339313 in ubuntu-release-notes "Kubuntu Jaunty: Cannot Connect To Wireless Network with WEP shared key" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339313
<Riddell> although looking at the last comment it seems to be degrading in quality (the discussion)
<ScottK> That's pretty much always what happens.
<a|wen> Riddell: okay; so we definitely have some improvements ... but also a few confirmed regressions
<eagles0513875> a|wen: managed to fix not being able to connect with wpa by running fsck
<eagles0513875> will mention that on the bug
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Please don't.  It's almost certainly coincidental.
<Riddell> a|wen: yep, and this long list of repeated access points is getting worse for me
<Riddell> a|wen: have we reported anything upstream?
<eagles0513875> ScottK: im wondering if now its related to what Riddell just mentioned
<ScottK> eagles0513875: I've no idea.  I just know that fsck'ing a hard drive and network access are unrelated.
<a|wen> Riddell: it's next item on my todo to start upstreaming some of the new things found
<eagles0513875> a|wen: let me know when you do and i can help ya out
<Riddell> nixternal: what's all this about Q&A in an hour?
<a|wen> eagles0513875: no worries, if you stick to those you already have going it's fine ... less chance of ending up duplicating things, when people are not working simultanously :)
<nixternal> like we did for last open week, where we will open it up to people who want to ask questions about Kubuntu and/or KDE
<eagles0513875> well apache gave me a 2nd list of stuff to go through
<nixternal> I have an interview in like...0 minutes...waiting for the phone call now
<eagles0513875> does this still need to head upstream https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/299902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299902 in kdebase-runtime ""Font installer" icon is not well visible in "System settings" using a dark color scheme" [Low,Fix committed]
<eagles0513875> granted  a fix has been commited for it
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: nope, fixed upstream
<eagles0513875> ok thanks jon
<JontheEchidna> you can close the upstream task by setting it to invalid
<JontheEchidna> or fix released in this case I guesss
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: there is nothing linked to an upstream bug report
<JontheEchidna> yeah, so set it to fixed
<eagles0513875> they are already that way one has fix released and other package has fix committed
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<mvo> Riddell: if you have a moment, I would like to talk about bug #368459 - I have a fix in u-m, but I need help writing a SRU test case for it (or let me know if you think its not sru worth)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368459 in update-manager "8.04 -> 9.04 kubuntu-kde4-desktop fail if no metapackage is installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368459
<ScottK> mvo: My thought on that is that people who installed KDE4 in Hardy are the ones most likely to have upgraded to Intrepid and not need the 8.04 -> 9.04 upgrade path.
<Riddell> mvo: isn't the test case just "install hardy kde 4 remix and upgrade" ?
<mvo> Riddell: pretty much, make sure that kubuntu-desktop is not installed too
<mvo> Riddell: and details in how to enable a upgrade from the --proposed meta-release file
<apachelogger> well, in the default setup of the kde4 remix there is no kubuntu-desktop anyway :)
<mvo> ScottK: I'm fine with that too, I have no strong opinion either way, but the fix is relatively easy I think
<ScottK> I guess whatever Riddell says, but my thought is not to bother.  Plenty of other more important things to spend time on.
<Riddell> hmm, dunno, we didn't really make clear if it's a supported upgrade path or not
<Riddell> it would be better to have it fixed that not and if it's a simple fix I don't mind checking it
<mvo> Riddell: ok, if you could add the instructions on how to get a upgrade from meta-release-proposed with the hardy kubuntu-kde4-desktop, then I will do the rest :)
<a|wen> Riddell: your layout issue is upstreamed ... and I've added a -dbg package for the network widget to the PPA for getting some useful backtraces
<Riddell> thanks a|wen
 * a|wen wishes for an "build -dbgsym" button in the PPA ... would make it so much easier
<a|wen> Riddell: kde bug 191066 if you wish to follow along and have some comments
<ubottu> KDE bug 191066 in plasmoid "wireless networks duplicate after suspend/resume" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191066
<ScottK> NCommander: kde4libs 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 Estimated build start:
<ScottK> 2009-05-03
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you rescore please?
<a|wen> Riddell: did you test to connect to an encrypted network?
<Riddell> a|wen: yes WEP using hex key
<Riddell> but that always worked
<a|wen> okay ...
<Riddell> **  Kubuntu Q & A session in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (questions to #ubuntu-classroom-chat)
<nixternal> Riddell: you going to go along with the Q&A? looks like my interview isn't going to happen, as I didn't receive the phone call...pretty sloppy on the company I was supposed to interview with
<nixternal> that answers my question :p
<Riddell> quick, everything think up some interesting questions!
<nixternal> Is Kubuntu a blue headed step child?
<nixternal> ;p
<Riddell> no no no
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ya, don't ask that question, seems people get their panties in a bunch
<Nightrose> I can haz KDE 3?
<nixternal> yes you can!
<Nightrose> \o/
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> our kde3 hero isn't around right now though
<nixternal> did we get an official PPA setup for that Riddell ?
<nixternal> kde3 that is
<Riddell> no
<ScottK> nixternal: There is a KDE3 remix of Jaunty, but it's a remix.
<Riddell> best not to call it official, people will expect us to support it
<nixternal> right
<ScottK> I was slightly suprised we mentioned it on kubuntu.org for that reason.
<a|wen> ScottK: you need to be brave to be in kubuntu ... just look at all the svn snapshots we have in the repos
<ScottK> a|wen: Sure, but mentioning the KDE3 remix is bound to make people think it's official and supported somehow.
<a|wen> you're right ... and no big warning signs as part of the news item either
<a|wen> and the wiki-page contains the wording semi-official
 * ScottK notes that at Riddell and consider he might want to address it somehow.
<Riddell> we didn't even mention the final remix on the website yet
<Riddell> the guy has worked hard on something that there's obviously some demand for, I don't want to make him feel totally unthanked
<Riddell> but yeah, an "unofficial" and "unsupported" would probably be a good idea
<ScottK> Certainly.  There's a balance here.
<ScottK> And he did listen to advice he got here to make it better than his first attempt too.
<Riddell> right
<a|wen> it is really an amazing pull-off
<a|wen> we still need to be clear about the officiality (is that a word?)
<smarter> officialness? :]
<ScottK> Unfortunately Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 kind of dilutes the notion that remixes are unofficial.
<fabo> Riddell: add -opensource , there's a bug in configure script
<fabo> JontheEchidna: ^^^
 * eagles0513875 has updated kvirc 4.0 svn snapshot that i need to build to do still
<apachelogger> hooray, we are not in the readahead for desktop \o/
<apachelogger> someone go shoot someone else
<claydoh> omg the kde3 die hards won't , um, die :(
 * apachelogger can't even be sick without noticing bugs
<a|wen> oh my; then that's why a "profile" changes the list so much
<ScottK> apachelogger: I remember a random irc comment from keybuck that the Ubuntu readahead is just built with whatever packages he happens to have installed when he does it, so no suprise.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> according to $wiki
<a|wen> well done Riddell and nixternal!
<apachelogger> he downloads $image to VM and profiles that one
<apachelogger> which is also no wonder
<JontheEchidna> fabo: what would I add -opensource to?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Whatever makes it work.
<ScottK> I hope that helped.
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> I don't even have a 9.04 image
<apachelogger> what a shame
 * ScottK neither.  The only current release image I have on my hard drive is Lenny
 * a|wen has an alternate disk which probably was the one that ended as $release
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> ah, debian/rules build target
<apachelogger> readahead also got libnss
<apachelogger> /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache
<apachelogger> what is gconv?
<nixternal> thanks a|wen ...now I can get something to eat
<Riddell> sounds gnomey
<rickspencer3> Riddell: someone popped into #ubuntu-desktop with a support question
<rickspencer3> should I send them here, or is there a better place?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Usually #kubuntu
<rickspencer3> Thanks ScottK
<eagles0513875> night guys
<apachelogger> Riddell: it seems to be gnuy
<apachelogger> lib/gconv/ comes from libc6
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: source-building a new package
<ScottK> Would one of you please highlite me in a few seconds?
<JontheEchidna> this will only take about 20 minutes :/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks
<fabo> JontheEchidna: to qt4 configure script
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's new?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: qt 4 made me run out of disk space
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, I did it wrong
<Riddell> what did you do wrong?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I was playing about with having phonon build from qt 4 too
<JontheEchidna> I didn't understand what fabo meant and did the wrong thing
<JontheEchidna> all I really need is for somebody with bigger bandwidth than me to upload Qt to a PPA or something
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> maybe I did understand the fix
<JontheEchidna> fabo: just add -opensource to the config target in debian/rules, correct?
<JontheEchidna> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/?op=comp&compare[]=%2Ftrunk%2Fpackages%2Fqt4-x11%2Fdebian%2Frules@14487&compare[]=%2Ftrunk%2Fpackages%2Fqt4-x11%2Fdebian%2Frules@14499
<JontheEchidna> I don't have to patch the configure file itself or anything, right?
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks (I assume that was you)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Without looking, I'd say yes.  That's usually the case.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, so the problem was that Qt's configure script had a bug, and we needed to pass the -configure flag to make it work
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so I added that flag in debian/rules along with the rest of the config flags
<fabo> JontheEchidna: that's right
<JontheEchidna> Thanks a lot, I just got a bit confused. :)
<fabo> np :)
<apachelogger> mcas: how is l10n progressing?
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 369506
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369506 in readahead-list "readahead is not KDE aware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369506
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've updated the diffs in the bug
<claydoh> woo I locked a thread in KFN before I get all worked up
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103296.msg178495#msg178495
<claydoh> Riddell: notice I mentioned beautiful people :)
<Riddell> :)
<NCommander> ScottK, you around? I need an ACK for a main sync request
<NCommander> (or Riddell :-))
<Riddell> abend
 * claydoh must take the mantle of Kubuntu KDE4 Kult Kommander and wear it proudly and loudly, he guesses
<NCommander> Riddell, why'd you abnormally end?!
<kb9vqf> claydoh: Well, I've kinda forked it in that I am adding features and bugfixes to the codebase...
<kb9vqf> ;-)
<rmrfslash> Is the xorg-driver-fglrx known to be buggy w/ 9.04.... esp. with opengl composting and resume?
<rmrfslash> I'm not getting a single hit on this topic on #kubuntu. I can only achieve a  working resume (from suspend or hibernate) when I have compositing type set to xrender or toggling off  desktop effects altogether.
<rmrfslash> Just hoping someone here can confirm that fglrx is indeed a known bug in 9.04
<kb9vqf> It breaks resume on my older Toshiba...
<rmrfslash> I gots a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670
<kb9vqf> Well, I'm on an old 300M
<kb9vqf> Not sure if it's a known bug though
<kb9vqf> That laptop has always had problems with Linux
<claydoh> kb9vqf: yes, i guess but its the incessant kde3-or-die of a few
<rmrfslash> OpenGL works awesome.... and if I only had a desktop machine, I prolly wouldn't complain. But on my laptop it is hell.
<rmrfslash> hell = disables one of the key features of a laptop
<claydoh> kb9vqf: and i mean that with no disrespect for your effort here! I am seeding your torrents , for example
<rmrfslash> laptop is a fairly new Dell Studio XPS 16
<kb9vqf> claydoh: No offense taken!  Maybe the problem is with those who rant and rave and do nothing to actually *fix* the problem? ;-)
<kb9vqf> BTW, thanks for the seeding--it helps a lot
<rmrfslash> I won't play the "two wrongs don't make a right" game, but it would be working or would be a well known fact that it is indeed not working if I was the developer (and I am a sw developer)
 * kb9vqf wonders why his server is under DoS attak from Cuba
<claydoh> kb9vqf: my point exactly!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-04-30
<astromme> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> astromme: pong
<astromme> Nightrose: feel like testing sort-by-due date?
<Nightrose> hmmm i should be in bed by now - need to get up early tomorrow
<Nightrose> much much needs doing?
<Nightrose> i'll be away till tuesday starting tomorrow
<astromme> Nightrose: no problem at all. Not much needs to be done, but there really isn't a time attached to this
<Nightrose> astromme: ok i'll test stuff tomorrow then if I find time or when I get back on tuesday
<astromme> Nightrose: sounds like a plan
<Nightrose> is it in svn?
<astromme> I'm not sure how much I can change it now that I'm in kdereview
<astromme> not quite yet
<astromme> But I guess the worst that can happen is they decide it's not stable enough to fit in this cycle
<astromme> in that case I just release it alongside instead of with kde
<Nightrose> *nod*
 * astromme shrugs
<astromme> I'm new to this whole release thing
<Nightrose> ;-)
<astromme> This is the first kde release I've been even the smallest bit active in
<Nightrose> ok wanne send me a patch then?
<astromme> Nightrose: I think I'll just commit it to svn. If people aren't happy, I can revert it
<Nightrose> ok good
<Nightrose> more eyes = better
<Nightrose> and i'll get some much needed sleep :)
<Nightrose> nini
<astromme> Nightrose: night. Thanks for all of the feedback, it's been wonderful :)
<Nightrose> :)
<astromme> Nightrose: if you're still with us, I just figured out how to make the plasmoid grab updates when things are changed from different locations :)
<astromme> so you change something on the website -> it shows up on the plasmoid after ~5 minutes
 * astromme notes that she probably left. oh well, tomorrow :)
 * ScottK notes an LP translation related blog post on planet and just barely manages to avoid commenting.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I noticed in revu there is plasma-widget-stasks and others widget
 * JontheEchidna should probably look at some
<vorian> who let the dawgs out
<vorian> fine
<vorian> no one want's to admit it
<vorian> wants, even
<dtchen> we all know it was you
<vorian> ok
<vorian> fine
<vorian> we have swine flu!
<dtchen> i knew it!
<vorian> it's my wifes fault really
<vorian> she keeps playing in the pig pen
<dtchen> uh huh
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-customizable-weather
<vorian> lex79: did you package stasks yet?
<vorian> :P
<lex79> stasks is in revu but is not mine
<lex79> :)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu/start_page/
<nixternal> yay? nay?
<nixternal> need to rework the roundness
<nixternal> don't like the defaults
<claydoh> yay yay yay
<vorian> nice
<nixternal> I will make it so we can easily replace the header image background for every release
<vorian> nixternal: maybe use JontheEchidna's weather goodness for the header image
<vorian> :P
<nixternal> vorian: good idea!
<vorian> or
<nixternal> that would be slick, have the start page see what time zone you are in, and then go from there :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: pretty. If at all possible, center it vertically? *shrug*
<nixternal> my idea is still to make it look like a plasmoid to be honest :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: sure
<Sput> nixternal: has the sabdfl ever reacted btw?
 * nixternal fires up bzr to keep track of this
<vorian> yeah, the kubuntu would look better on the left.  It should be MOAR SEEABLE too
<ryanakca> nixternal: and... help.k.o .... ?
<nixternal> ryanakca: right, I will work on that next :)
<nixternal> I think all I have to do for that is just whip up the css and relink the help:/ links
<nixternal> quick scrippage
<ryanakca> nixternal: Hehe. Well, if you stick all of the help content in say, <div id="content">, I can just give you a template for it, matching the soon to be wiki.kubuntu.org (Sysadmins need to finish reviewing the .py) and www.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> ryanakca: good idea
<ryanakca> Anyways, I'm off to bed, G'night
<nixternal> I will do exactly that, and I am sure the css is probably already in place to make it look good, so I will wrap everything in that div, fix all of the links, and then put it up in bzr...sound good?
<nixternal> ryanakca: ^^ before you go
<nixternal> I will put it all under the kubuntu-website bzr stuff in a seperate branch
<nixternal> Sput: I don't think he over reacted, I just think he misread it and took me as being a bit serious
<nixternal> nobody was asking questions, and jcastro asked for questions, so being a wise ass like always, I gave him a question
<nixternal> didn't think it would go through to be honest because I figured everyone saw the joke in it, but I guess I was wrong
<nixternal> now I think many others who witnessed it, they over reacted, which really annoyed and irritated me
<JontheEchidna> vorian: stasks already looks pretty karmic to me, am I missing something?
<vorian> no
<Sput> nixternal: "ever", not "over"
<Sput> :)
<vorian> i was looking at three plasmoids
<vorian> JontheEchidna: you'll need to do the honours ;)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I've been doing that a lot with bugs lately
<JontheEchidna> too many tabs open
<JontheEchidna> then I get confused
<Sput> nixternal: just wondering if he's read your apology and/or understood what you were going for
<JontheEchidna> well by a lot I mean twice this week
<nixternal> he had no other choice, as I messaged him right away letting him know I wasn't being serious and did it for fun
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i know the feeling
<nixternal> why people didn't see the "song" and "poem" as a joke and took it serious is beyond me
<nixternal> I guess they all had that "omg it is sabdfl" look in their eyes
<JontheEchidna> lol
<vorian> what in the world happened?
<JontheEchidna> visternal off-handedly asked why kubuntu was the blue-headed stepchild
<vorian> ah
<JontheEchidna> good ol' mark replied jokingly in a poem
<JontheEchidna> next thing you know people are blogging
<vorian> yes, i read that
<JontheEchidna> I've even saw the blog in digg's upcoming queue (probably won't get frontpaged, but damn)
<nixternal> well boredandblogging did the blog post because he saw the humor and knew I was joking
<vorian> anything less than spending 10's of millions of dollars a year is unacceptable
<JontheEchidna> lol
<vorian> total lack of support
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: stasks uploaded (first try too, awesome!), thanks for your contribution to kubuntu
<Sput> well, it probably hit a nerve though.
<vorian> do we have a composite dock yet?
 * vorian takes the silence as a resounding "no"
<JontheEchidna> ok, so you forward the acceptance email to ubuntu-motu, correct?
<vorian> yus
<JontheEchidna> kk
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> vorian: whatever happened to that qaculate dude?
<vorian> no idea
<JontheEchidna> :(
 * Sput wonders why he's reading Planet Ubuntu and Planet Gnome
<ryanakca> nixternal: sure, I'll look at it tomorrow
<nixternal> groovy, thanks dude
<lex79> JontheEchidna: fixed
<JontheEchidna> lex79: groovy
<lex79> JontheEchidna: uhmmm groovy? what does it mean? :)
<JontheEchidna> great! awesome! (It's a term from like the 1960's, lol)
<ScottK> And early 70's
 * ScottK remembers
<lex79> eheheh ok I understand :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you know alternative for lastfm?
<JontheEchidna> nope, I haven't really looked
<lex79> in Italy now 3 euros per month
<lex79> bleh
<JontheEchidna> :(
 * JontheEchidna should probably get on to bed
<lex79> night :)
<imbrandon> ugh
 * imbrandon kicks amarok 2
<nixternal> ryanakca: I have gone ahead and edited all of the docs to prepare them for h.k.o - I left the headers in tact for now, but I can clean them up as needed or you can... lp:kubuntu-website under my branch is where you will find them
 * nixternal kicks imbrandon 
<nixternal> 00:34:04 [        zz] whats the little envelope thingy in jaunty for gnome
<nixternal> 00:34:14 [        zz] it holds all the notifications
<nixternal> 00:34:24 [        zz] i removed that but don't see it under the add to panel
<nixternal> notfications for the win!
 * imbrandon kicks nixternal back
<imbrandon> nixternal: wth you kickin me for , lol
<nixternal> cuz you kicked amarok
<imbrandon> ahh i was trying to get the kde3 and kde4 ones to play nice on my dad's pc, he hates change and i upgraded him to jaunty while i was there today
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> he hates obama I bet then
<imbrandon> he was kinda urked with the amarok1.4 -> amarok2 "upgrade"
<imbrandon> nah, he voted for obama as did i
<imbrandon> :)
<nixternal> suckahs!
<nixternal> I know chicago politicians, and I will never vote for one :)
<nixternal> probably because I couldn't afford to pay-to-play
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> though Riddell was interested in paying for that senate state
<imbrandon> hahaha
<nixternal> Illinois is already a blue state, but he would have made it a bloo state
<imbrandon> gah, wth happened to my grub
 * imbrandon kicks efi
<imbrandon> damn thing wants to go right into osx
<jussi01> imbrandon: its all your fault!
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> heh
<jussi01> imbrandon: just because. Havent seen you in ages and decided insulting you was a good first, Hi! :D
<imbrandon> lol, hi
<jussi01> well then.. home dir is backed up, time to reinstall this sucker.
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> my mom can write better release news than the kaffeine doods
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I am surprised that they decided to continue working on Kaffeine
<nixternal> I have missed it
 * apachelogger would be intersted if the GUI design is still so crappy
<apachelogger> with an all new maintainer and all one would expect improvement
<nixternal> have you built it yet?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> just saw the news on a german tech site
 * apachelogger is trying to get a readahead for KDE :D
<fabo> apachelogger: GUI is the same
<apachelogger> meh :|
<apachelogger> maybe I should write bug reports :)
<fabo> apachelogger: christoph isn't really the new maintainer. he's maintaining it since years, just announced now
<apachelogger> kaffeine would be an awesome app if the GUI was any better
<apachelogger> fabo: oh, I see :)
<ozancaglayan> whois twaugh
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: Thank you :) Will create a backport request.
<_r1_> o
<apachelogger> how to create a magic readahead list for kde: a) install from default cdimage b) remove all non-essential components from /usr/share/autostart and /etc/xdg/autostart (that is to ensure a sensible list even at very minimal setup) c) ensure session management is off d) logout e) switch to ttyX and run sudo readahead-watch -o $SOMEFILEPATH e) switch back to kdm f) login g) switch to ttyX and run sudo killall readahead-watch h) str
<apachelogger> -dependent files from the readahead list
<apachelogger> eventually it makes sense to content-diff the default lists with the kde one, since the latter will include all base utils used while login (although they are most likely already present in one of the other 2 lists)
<apachelogger> that can probably be deployed along plasma
<apachelogger> neversfelde: did you find a minion yet?
<neversfelde> haha, it is raining, I can't go outside to search one^^
<nixternal> apachelogger: were you the one thinking of kubufox?
<nixternal> I was looking at the package and the source, and it wouldn't be much work to turn it into a kubufox really
<apachelogger> tonio was, at least he is working on mimetype support
<nixternal> there is no artwork in it, but that doesn't mean we couldn't add something
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal: what would kubufox be doing?
<nixternal> I created a quick draft of what a Kubuntu start page would look like as well
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu/start_page/
<apachelogger> I like, well, the concept at least :D
<nixternal> apachelogger: well, there are some things that ubufox does to make it *ubuntu* only...we could add some Kubuntu and/or KDE stuff in it, ie some of the user scripts and what not for drop down menus and such...don't see why we couldn't add an oxygen theme to it either
 * apachelogger thinks that our apps drain disc rotation from KDE's startup process
<nixternal> ya, the first one was just that, a concept to work with
<apachelogger> I like the sound of that
<nixternal> heh, speak of the devil :)
<apachelogger> oh dear, jockey got no autostart delay at all
<davmor21> nixternal: you need to change the search entry point to blue
 * apachelogger runs around screaming
<nixternal> hrmm, 03:30, I am supposed to go for a nice 85 mile bike ride in 4 hours
<nixternal> might have to postpone that
<nixternal> davmor21: yup
<nixternal> I did that concept in about 5 minutes, so it is far from perfect
<nixternal> just v0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.1 :)
<apachelogger> hm
<nixternal> to be honest, I would like to make it look like a plasmoid
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it could be a plasmoid ;-)
<nixternal> make it more "KDE 4" like
<apachelogger> if that mozilla plugins tuff would be somewhat progressing
<apachelogger> so
<nixternal> ahhhh, good point
<apachelogger> jockey needs to autostart in phase 2
<apachelogger> so does update-notifier
<nixternal> but that hasn't gone anywhere...like you can do with konqi right?
<apachelogger> as well as printer-applet
<nixternal> I was reading up on the people complaining about the updater in Ubuntu....some angry people, and at first I was like "ya, that doesn't make sense"
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, it would be easier to make konqui honor plasma's theme in a startpage than firefox
<nixternal> then I was talking to ScottK  and said "it pops up behind stuff I don't know its there until I close everything out and start to shutdown"
<nixternal> then after about an hour, I was like "damn, that is exactly when I do my updates"
<nixternal> and the interesting part is you have like 200 people complain, and then thousands of others going "ya, that is cool, I had no idea what that orange thing up top was"
<apachelogger> no understanding here
 * apachelogger tunes in röyksopp
<nixternal> and we do need to unclutterfy the task manager/panel/start bar/whatever it is called
<nixternal> like kwallet, do I really need that badboy showing all of the time? or klipper?
<apachelogger> KDE is working on that
<apachelogger> IMHO kwallet tray can be deactivated completely
<nixternal> grr, xorg is killing me
<apachelogger> the target audience will not really have more than one wallet and for sure not manage them
<nixternal> right, I have multiple wallets, but I only need to set them up 1 time
<nixternal> after that if I need to do anything, it is in system settings
<nixternal> heh...say I did accidentally leave my desktop open for someone to come up and look at...they see that wallet with a credit card sticking out, that will be the first thing they click on...and all of my passwords are right there, in plain text view...which I do not like one bit
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "What Else Is There" by Röyksopp [The Understanding CD]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * apachelogger hugs markey
 * nixternal thinks that the Kubuntu team needs 2 people, community members, both with opposing views of the Notification stuff, to work with the Ayatana team
<nixternal> would be great if we got this stuff worked out ASAP
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about moving the printer-applet's autostart to autostart phase 2 (i.e. post session restoring)?
<apachelogger> I for one would rather have my session back than having a printer icon show, considering I probably won't get to print something before phase 2 is finished anyway :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems a good idea
<Riddell> you can commit it to svn
<apachelogger> ok, thx
<apachelogger> kde svn 961529
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=961529&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 961529 | Autostart in phase 2 (i.e. after session restoring), see kdelibs/kinit/README.autostart for reference. CCMAIL: jriddell@ubunt...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 258612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258612 in kdeutils "Kwallet: unselecting "show manager in system tray" does not remove the system tray icon." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258612
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> it appears to me you broke superkarmba with a faulty merge
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Alejandro said he will look into the libgpod issue
<apachelogger> okies, thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: bug 206459 if one of you could please take a look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206459 in kdeutils "print status doesn't update automatically" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206459
<ScottK> nixternal: I've seen no evidence that the "thousands of others going "ya, that is cool, I had no idea what that orange thing up top was" people actually exist.
<ScottK> In the comments on the new notifications you see a mix of like it/sucks reactions.  For the update-notifier change the reaction that I've seen has been decidedly unmixed.
<apachelogger> vorian: how can bug 22175 be in progress when there is no lirc in kde 4?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22175 in kdeutils "Simple bug in kcm_kcmlirc + patch (hang after Add action click)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/22175
<apachelogger> bug 62166
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 62166 in wifi-radar "Kubuntu wifi-radar menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/62166
<apachelogger> Riddell: is hwdb-client still used actually?
<Riddell> apachelogger: there was a rewrite of the gtk one which gets used as part of the certification stuff
<Riddell> forget what it's called now
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was just wondering because there are some pretty old bugs around and at least we don't seem to use it a lot ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think you can close the bugs now
<apachelogger> Riddell: then we should drop the package I suppose :)
<apachelogger> otherwise the reports might want to kill me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you really want to keep bug 113789 around?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113789 in kdeaddons "servicemenue convert images has problems with dots in pathnames" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113789
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's not been in since hardy
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> okies :)
<Riddell> no sign of 4.2.3 yet
<Riddell> fabo: so it seems to be easy enough to move phonon to build from qt and have the phonon package just compile the backends
<Riddell> they get installed to /usr/lib/kde4/plugins though so I don't know if that should be /usr/lib/qt4/plugins
<Riddell> but the main problem is package versioning, phonon has an epoch, qt doesn't
<Riddell> we could just add phonon to libqtcore4
<Riddell> otherwise come up with a new package name like libphonon-qt4  libphonon-qt-dev
<Riddell> (or add an epoch to qt but that's not pretty)
<Riddell> oh and qt seems to install the headers into both /usr/include/qt4/phonon and /usr/include/qt4/Qt which is a bit strange
<Riddell> can't add to libqtcore4, it depends on lots of core things
<Riddell> lots of non-core things rather
<Riddell> maybe call it libqt4-phonon
<JontheEchidna> that sounds good
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not sure what we want to do, but I'm sure add an epoch where Debian hasn't isn't it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I actually fixed the wifi-radar thing in Karmic already.
<Riddell> ScottK: yep, I just mention it for completeness
<vorian> apachelogger: haha, i did that a year and a half ago
<vorian> whoopsie
 * apachelogger hands ScottK a cookie
<apachelogger> vorian: hehe
 * ScottK is in favor of cookies.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you go read backlog :P
<Riddell> shtylman: did you have additions for KubuntuKarmicSpecs ?
<ScottK> I just remembered another one ...
<fabo> Riddell: have you commited these changes (phonon) ?
<Riddell> fabo: nope just playing around locally
<Riddell> fabo: want to get agreement with you before committing anything
<Riddell> hmm, no good meeting time until next wednesday
<fabo> ok. I'll take a look deeper to phonon tomorrow before confirming
<Riddell> fabo: for phonon I just commented out #add_subdirectory(phonon)  in CMakeLists.txt and it comiles fine against the phonon installed from qt
<Riddell> and for qt I just copied over the libphonon4 libphonon-dev entries in debian/control and adjusted the .install files
 * JontheEchidna remebered another spec point too
<claydoh> good day, all you beautiful blue-haired folks!
 * claydoh carries in tray of coffee, tea, diet soda, and large cookies
 * claydoh pours cups for everyone
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I almost forgot, you need to file a removal request for the old windowslist plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> lex79: you can use bug 301083 as an example
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/301083/+text)
<|eagles051387|> afternoon JontheEchidna
<seele> any consensus on the next meeting?
<Riddell> seele: I think wednesday looks like the winner
<Riddell> which is a while off alas
<seele> Riddell: what time? (lost the link)
<apachelogger> woohooo \o/ diagramming
 * apachelogger luvs the graphics
<apachelogger> claydoh: hullos, are you our new bar tender?
<claydoh> apachelogger: sure, as long as y'all tip :)
 * apachelogger takes one of the large cookies claydoh brought in and throws it after JontheEchidna hoping he read backlog and went through all the bugs apachelogger referenced to
<apachelogger> claydoh: hm... kubotu ain't need no tip...
<claydoh> apachelogger: but i may be better looking
<Riddell> seele: http://www.doodle.com/3hvuw76ydubbgseg
<Riddell> seele: tuesday 17:00UTC?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: launchpad bug 369827
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/369827/+text)
<Riddell> or wed at 17:00
<apachelogger> claydoh: well, Riddell got that theory about Kubuntu contributors being incredibly good looking
<apachelogger> then again nixternal makes me doubt that theory
<ScottK> Riddell: How about 18:00?  I'm working 22:00 - 10:00 next week and I'd like a chance to get some sleep.
<apachelogger> although Nightrose proofs it a lot
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> I sure don't
 * ScottK stick up his hand for bringing down the average.
<claydoh> maybe back in  the old days, i was ok, but not now
<seele> Riddell: wednesday has more people
<apachelogger> ScottK: you officially have no face because you are lacking a launchpad pic .... that is like not having karma
<seele> ScottK: what is that, 14:00 EST?
<ScottK> Yes
 * seele counts on her fingers
<seele> why can't we just keep the same time all year round
<ScottK> Yes, I'm working 6PM to 4AM local.
<seele> ew
<claydoh> apachelogger: I don't have  my pic there either
<apachelogger> seele: people's schedules change too much for that IMHO
<apachelogger> claydoh: oh, I thought you had one?
<seele> apachelogger: no, i mean calendar time.. no daylight savings
<seele> apachelogger: so no matter when it is i am always -n:00 UTC
 * apachelogger hates the daylight saving and actually thinks everyone should just live by UTC anyway
<ScottK> seele: Because it theoretically saves 0.0000001% of energy and so since you don't like it you must be in favor of global warming.
 * seele waits for someone to start an a/s/l thread on the dev mailing list
<seele> ScottK: and i'm a rebulican bible thumper who buys american and only eats fast food
<apachelogger> ScottK: spam clearly consumes more engery than we can save by daylight saving :P
<Riddell> so Wed at 18:00UTC?
<ScottK> o/
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAiDxV_xQPU
<Riddell> going once
<Riddell> twice
<Riddell> done!
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> hmm, random youtube link with no context, could be dangerous
<apachelogger> context is in backlog :P
<eagles0513875> lol
<seele> Riddell: you work from home which mitigates the risk
<apachelogger> claydoh \o/
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: broke it :p
<apachelogger> claydoh: was that your contribution to the 0.0000001% energy saving?
<claydoh> ya, uplugged the laptop from my laptop cooler, and it died
<Riddell> seele: I have flatmates, they could burst in at any moment!
<claydoh> think the power plug and voltage regulator are going
 * seele says a few things about your flatmates...
<seele> *cough*
<claydoh> apachelogger: more than that I am drying my clothes outdoors now :)\
<apachelogger> dingdong
 * eagles0513875 waits for seele to get he boot :p
 * apachelogger turns on tv to check who's at the door
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> claydoh: you have cloths to dry? Oo
<apachelogger> like what do you do to them that they have to be dried?
<claydoh> I am the househusband
<claydoh> wet clothes = one ticked off wife
<claydoh> pplus I like dry scratchy towels
<apachelogger> sounds sensible
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> claydoh: you probably want to find out how we get kde.qa.ubuntu.com, don't you?
<claydoh> um, ah, sure?
<apachelogger> claydoh: good luck with it
<Riddell> what's that about?
<apachelogger> could be useful for SRU testing
 * claydoh has no idea yet
<apachelogger> or any kind of testing
<apachelogger> taking the nm plasmoid as current usecase :)
<apachelogger> mcas: ping ping ping
<claydoh> good idea
<apachelogger> claydoh: I'd suggest to get in touch with someone from ubuntu testing/qa
<claydoh> bbiab, need to get groceries
<claydoh> apachelogger: kk
<apachelogger> not much luck when I tried yesterday
<apachelogger> then again I did try at the most awful time of day
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: need some testing of the nm widget
<apachelogger> I'd rather get proper testcases and some test tracker before
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you could however prepare testcases
<apachelogger> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: well one thing that i know that doesnt work is static ip's still
<eagles0513875> tried it the other day and it seems to ignore the static ip i set and reverted to using dhcp
<apachelogger> I am more interested in regressions, since those have to be fixed before pushing it to either -backports or -updates
<apachelogger> that is why we need testcases
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i might not be the person to do that since i dont know what im looking for
<apachelogger> sebas: btw, is it intent behaviour that the plasmoid tries to connect to wifi even if cable connection is available (that is with autoconnect turned on) ... I found it kind of weird that the plasmoid annoyed me with kwallet access right after login, even though I was cabled
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: okies, gotta find someone else then :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to understand if the "it works for some, but not others" problems are connecting to different types of networks or hardware specific.
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ill keep upstreaming bugs :)
<ScottK> If it's hardware specific, I think we're kind of screwed for an SRU.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it should become easier if we get coordinated testing through the testing tracker
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree.
<apachelogger> it also could revive the testing community for that matter :D
<JontheEchidna> lex79: usually the MOTU giving the ack subscribes the archive admins, but it should be ok as long as I've given the ack :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what happens with the nm when its on a desktop that has a wired connection only is the same issue you mentioned bout being wired does it still want you to open the kwallet
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it only wants kwally to authenticate for $wifi
 * JontheEchidna steps out for a bit
<ScottK> It wants it even if no authentication is needed, which I find annoying
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should be reading bug reports :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: uh, that is fun :)
<apachelogger> davmor2: pingy
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: ScottK at least the build that a|wen did fixed it to where it doesnt ask for password again after opening the wallet
<davmor2> apachelogger: whatcha want
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did, but I don't know what to do with half of 'em
<apachelogger> davmor2: wanna come up with some fancy testcases for the network manager plasmoid? ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so we agree on that I suppose? :)
<apachelogger> stupid bugs
<JontheEchidna> heh
<davmor2> apachelogger: Can do but not till after uds where we will be discussing the testcases in detail :)  If it can wait that long
<apachelogger> probably not
<apachelogger> davmor2: depends on when we get kde.qa.ubuntu.com ... that said ... do you have an idea whom we have to poke for that?
<eagles0513875> ScottK: this what you talking about
<ScottK> apachelogger: We could also do it with a wiki in the meantime.  Something like https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Clamav
<davmor2> not till after uds as that is maybe being all shook up too :)
<eagles0513875> ScottK: bug 349445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349445 in plasma-widget-network-manager "[jaunty] sometimes network manager asks for a WPA-Key although it is stored in KDE wallet" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349445
<ScottK> eagles0513875: No.  My issue is it wants the wallet when connecting to unsecured networks.
<apachelogger> davmor2: pff :P ... ScottK knows how to make an apachelogger happy
<eagles0513875> ScottK: gotcha
<apachelogger> davmor2: when is uds?
<apachelogger> nvm :P
<eagles0513875> ScottK: regarding your issue issue of a static ip wouldnt it be easier to file an upstream bug for those
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure I didn't say anything about a static IP.
<eagles0513875> ScottK: thats my issue i was testing something the other day with static ip and the network manager ignores the ip i put in entierly and uses dhcp none the less
<ScottK> eagles0513875: Then I'm really confused why you referred to it as 'my issue'.
<eagles0513875> this is kind of a regression from knetwork manager at least with that you could get it to use a static ip
<apachelogger> no you couldn't
<eagles0513875> ScottK: i was referring to your issue as in wallet and unsecured networks
<apachelogger> at least not with the one from 8.10
<eagles0513875> ScottK: apologies i worded that wrong
<apachelogger> and I am pretty sure the one from 8.04 didn't have that capability at all
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: you could but would loose static ip settings upon reboot
<apachelogger> now that worked pretty well then -.-
<ScottK> Not terribly static then
<eagles0513875> ya and now its seems to have regressed to where the static ip gets ignored entierly
<ScottK> eagles0513875: I think you address specific people far to often in the channel.  I'm personally getting tired of the distraction.
 * eagles0513875 goes back to bug upstreaming
<ScottK> eagles0513875: I'd ask you not to highlight me unless it's in response to a question I've asked you specifically (and not just to the channel in general).
<eagles0513875> i understand
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: we have a patch kubuntu_11_fix_openwithdialog.diff which you added
<apachelogger> aye
<Riddell> vorian: removed it according to the changelog
<Riddell> but it's still there
<apachelogger> that is weird, maybe vorian didn't really remove it?
<Riddell> maybe he forgot to bzr remove of something and it reappeared
<Riddell> so question is do we want it?  I presume not
<vorian> hrm
<vorian> stupid bzr
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think upstream already implemented the better solution which is why vorian dropped the patch
<Riddell> vorian: it's all solved upstream and I should remove it now?
<vorian> yes
<Riddell> I'll drop it then
<shtylman> anyone packaged up qt 4.5.1 in a ppa yet?
<eagles0513875> have all the kde4libs stuff upstreamed
<eagles0513875> someone was doing a merge on that last night not sure if it has been packaged
<Riddell> shtylman: me and JontheEchidna are merging it
<shtylman> Riddell: cool :)
<Riddell> going to agree the phonon build stuff with fabo before uploading
<eagles0513875> Riddell: knetwork and kde4libs bugs so far have been upstreamed
<Riddell> eagles0513875: gosh, all of them?
<eagles0513875> rickspencer3: just on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<eagles0513875> rickspencer3: miss type
<eagles0513875> Riddell: on that site
<ScottK> Just out of curiousity I used grab-merge and got the kde4libs merge.  My eyes hurt.
<valgaav> Hi
<ScottK> I think we may need to merge more than once this cycle.
<valgaav> just wondering since there might be browser change for karmic   how about adding the Firefox Qt4 port to the list ?
<valgaav> seems to be better option then Arora or Rekonq ... if it's ready
<ScottK> valgaav: It's not mature and not actively being developed as far as we know.
<valgaav> :( ... so it dies like the old Qt port years ago ...
<valgaav> too bad
<valgaav> AFAIK it was merged into mozilla main branch ... but after that it was sillent about it
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm looking at the kde4libs merge now
<ScottK> Riddell: Enjoy.
<a|wen> Riddell: some info is needed from you on kde bug 191066
<ubottu> KDE bug 191066 in plasmoid "wireless networks duplicate after suspend/resume" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191066
<Riddell> a|wen: ok, I'll try a suspend in a bit
<a|wen> okay, cool
<vorian> which packages are we using lzma wrt?
<reisi> has anyone noticed firefox 3.0.10 wasting huge lot of memory on x86-64 system? it's at 4.1GB currently.. the leaking slowed down though after upgrade 3.0.9, this instance has been up for 12+ hrs i think
<vorian> http://doihaveswineflu.org/
<Riddell> ug, MIR needed for xmlrpc-c
<ScottK> Heh
<nixternal> there seems to be a spare slot in the Open Week stuff....maybe one of your ninjas would like to do an ad-hoc Kubuntu dev session?
<nixternal> s/your/you
<vorian> :o
<vorian> kubotu: ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<vorian> nixternal: when?
<nixternal> 23:00 UTC
<nixternal> HEY! HOW COME I AM NOT A NINJA
<nixternal> bastards!
 * nixternal goes to GNOME!
<nixternal> err, Vista!
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
 * vorian has no idea and points at apachelogger 
 * a|wen joins nixternal ... and kicks kubotu
<vorian> !vorian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorian
<nixternal> ya, and a|wen too
<vorian> yep, figured
<nixternal> and your a ninja? the silly bot doesn't even know you son :p
<vorian> !omgvorian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omgvorian
 * nixternal needs to stop watching Rob and Black on MTV
<vorian> !omgvorian#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vorian> pfft
<nixternal> rofl
<vorian> !omgvorian-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Vorian, you are in hell.
<vorian> \o/
<nixternal> ubottu don't feel bad, vorian is a human and we don't think he is intelligent ;p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vorian> I love this dashboard obama
<vorian> I laugh at it every time i see it
<Riddell> I don't get it
<vorian> some folks in the US put a figure of Jesus on their cars dashboard
<nixternal> sometimes it is impossible for me to be a conservative or a republican...the US is filled with the dumbest ones I know...did you see that Minnesota republican blaming Swin Flu on the democrats?
<nixternal> I have that and Rush Limbaugh ruining it for me
<vorian> that is retarted
<nixternal> I might have to pull an Arlan Specter
<vorian> it's obviously the pigs fault
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> I wish Riddell or sabdfl would have bought the Illinois Senate seat
<nixternal> Riddell had good plans for Illinois :)
<vorian> that's what you get for having "relations" with pigs
<maco> vorian: what?
<maco> oh figure
<nixternal> vorian: you need to stop watching Deliverance dude
<maco> vorian: i thought you said finger
<vorian> na, that's from SNL
<vorian> chris farley, david spade
<maco> nixternal: yeah yeah, Arlen Specter!
 * maco has 2 good senators...and thus will not be switching voter registration to the District any time soon
<vorian> meh, they all suck
<nixternal> I am with vorian on that one
<maco> hey, i had Santorum before
<maco> compare them, and you'll see what i mean
<vorian> santorum was actually decent
<vorian> He said what he meant, and meant what he said
<maco> ok, noting that i'm a member of the Green Party....from my perspective..
<vorian> oh, maco
<maco> (i thought the Dems were too conservative)
<vorian> I just bought a big BIG van
<maco> for an actual purpose or just to be big?
<maco> "compensating" doesn't count as an actual purpose
<vorian> It's way more than we need, but I wanted to get one before they were outlawed
 * claydoh has a big big van himself
<vorian> Big engine, eats a lot of gas
<vorian> I LOVE IT!
 * vorian finds a picture
<claydoh> ditto, hauls lots of people and dogs
<maco> my mom drives an SUV because she needs to be able to transport 500 pounds of pork easily
<maco> i drive my feet
<maco> i might be getting a bicycle soon though!
<claydoh> I pedaled to the grocery store today
<claydoh> need saddle bags :(
<maco> eh, all the grocery stores here are walking distance...anything i need, no more than 2 miles away
<claydoh> diito for me
<claydoh> er, ditto
<vorian> http://stalcups.org/home/?p=192
<vorian> sheesh
<vorian> I missed out on a green week blogpost
<maco> i'm just thinking about a bike since i want to move 3 miles from here and it'll be faster to get to class heading downhill on a bike (the uphill afterward won't bother me. what people in DC call a "hill" people in Pittsburgh call "flat ground")
<claydoh> vorian: lol mine is bigger :)
<vorian> oh?
<vorian> sweet
<claydoh> 15n passenger chevy
<vorian> mine is only a 12 seater
<maco> vorian: LOL you're gonna look like one of those people that pics up the old folks from nursing homes for their weekly outing
<claydoh> my first chevy, been a ford guy for a while
<vorian> I will never buy chevy again, bail out losers
<vorian> That's why I went with ford
<claydoh> mine I have had for 2 years, its an 05
<vorian> how's the mpg?
<maco> the car i drove in hs was a nice little Saturn. it finally went kaput and was replaced with a friend's old Ford boxy thingy (one of those early-90s SUVs, ya know?). i hated that thing. it's too high off the ground. makes me feel like i'll look out at the blind spot and not see someone in a corvette because they're below the level of the windows
<maco> and then i'll moosh them
<claydoh> the ford we tested was less comfortable
<claydoh> vorian: maybe 15 mpg highway
<maco> ouch, that's gotta get expensive
<claydoh> still better than my full size brono
<vorian> hrm, mine is much worse
<claydoh> bronco
<vorian> we're getting about 11
<maco> wow and i thought the saturn's 20mpg was crappy
<vorian> it is a 1ton though
<claydoh> fully loaded with 6 people and at least as many dogs, drops to about 12 ish
<apachelogger> now it is my fault that nixternal doesn't do stuff half a cycle :P
<apachelogger> ~script show ninjas
<kubotu> m.reply "apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin and vorian ... to the Batcave!" [apachelogger, 2009/01/10 20:01 in kubotu]
<claydoh> still cheaper on long hauls than the 3 or 4 cars
<ScottK> maco: You only got 20 mpg?  Mine used to get over 25?
<apachelogger> ~script add -f ninjas m.reply "apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal and vorian ... to the Batcave!"
<kubotu> done
<apachelogger> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<ScottK> maco: Stick or automatic?
<apachelogger> there we go
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't forget a|wen!
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> ~script add -f ninjas m.reply "apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!"
<kubotu> sure
<apachelogger> ~ninjas
<kubotu> apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, nixternal, a|wen and vorian ... to the Batcave!
<apachelogger> but now!
<vorian> please take off JontheEchidna
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> what a pointless flood ... I shall sit in silence for the next 3 hours
 * a|wen hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> palying with kexec anyway
<nixternal> lol
<claydoh> vorian: http://claydoh.com/modules/extgallery/public-photo.php?photoId=2#photoNav
<vorian> yikes!
<vorian> you win
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> if it had a deisel it would be king
<Riddell> claydoh: when the oil runs out, I'm blaming you
<vorian> we can just grow more cows, throw them in a hole and turn em into oil
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> We own 5 cars for two drivers.
<claydoh> naw, it is used mostly for long hauls to far-off do flyball competitions,
<vorian> more cows == more carbon == better world <3
<Riddell> that's the most surreal answer for lack of oil I've ever heard
<apachelogger> vorian: don't they like produce greenhouse gases when they decompose?
<claydoh> the team used to go down in 3-5 separate vehicles
<vorian> peak oil ftw
<vorian> apachelogger: not as much as when the toot
<apachelogger> well
<vorian> *they* toot
<apachelogger> there is a fatal flaw in that theory though
<apachelogger> either you gotta digg a very deep hole
<vorian> na
<apachelogger> which is a problem because the deeper you get, the hotter it is, the warmer gets the outside of $planet + the more it smells as well when the cows decompose
<vorian> the carbon levels are not related to the (DECLINE) in global temps over the last 10 years
<vorian> carbon goes up, and we are cooling... weird
<apachelogger> or you digg a lot of less deep holes which has the disadvantage that you need a lota space, which leads to the  problem that you gotta run out of that soon
<claydoh> susn spots!
<apachelogger> so you'd need to address that by removing water from $earth
<apachelogger> which is only possible if you drag it into $space
<vorian> space malls?
<vorian> space wal-mart
<apachelogger> which is only possible using $rockets which then again need oil to fly sky high
<ScottK> Nah, just get nixternal to drink it.
<vorian> space nascar
<vorian> apachelogger: you can use nitrogen for rockets!
<vorian> problem solved
<apachelogger> that requires engery to get produced
<claydoh> I have a big gas hog, yet I still use pub transort a lot, walk, pedal, etc
<apachelogger> a lota energy
<apachelogger> which is probably even worse than using gas as fuel
<nixternal> http://images.huffingtonpost.com/gen/77627/original.jpg
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> oops
 * nixternal goes to the channel that was meant for
<apachelogger> in any case you get another lack of energy which needs to be worked around someway, and since we'd be out of surfacial space as well as water that is kind of a problem
<vorian> lolz
 * apachelogger gives up on kexec
 * vorian read that as kext
<seele> what is Shaman?
<ScottK> It's a package management tool used by some other distro (I had to google for it)
<seele> pakcagekit is getting that bad of feedback?
<ScottK> I've seen mixed.
<valgaav> seele : here is how shaman looks like : http://boom1992.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/shaman-current.png
<seele> ScottK: but really, given the choice between adept and kpackagekit..
<ScottK> seele: I've seen some people prefer both.  I use neither, so don't really have a strong opinion.
<a|wen> uh oh ... the new plasma-widget lists hidden networks
<maco> a|wen: why's that "uh oh" i always thought that was an awesome thing about the gnome network manager
<maco> ...now if only the plasmoid would let me enable my wireless card, things'd be great!
<maco> vorian: cows produce methane, not carbon. though producing 16 pounds of grain to feed the cows for every 1 pound of beef you're going to get out of the deal does require a lot of petroleum-based fertilizer...
<a|wen> maco: i was just surprised that the positive feedback of things that now was working kept coming ... a very positive "uh oh"
<maco> i give negative feedback :)
<a|wen> maco: is it a regression?
<maco> worked fine in jaunty final. then i reinstalled jaunty final and it stopped working :(
<a|wen> maco: and with the 1:10 ratio of in vs. out in cows ... that is a lot of methane
<maco> i've been using /etc/network/interfaces because the plasmoid's always displaying my wireless card as disabled and won't let me enable it
<a|wen> maco: you're using the one from jaunty final?
<maco> aye
<maco> i was upgraded all the way through to final and everything worked but my / was really fragmented and quite full since i still had gnome, so i did a clean install
<a|wen> maco: i'm talking about a fresh svn snapshot waiting for you to test out in kubuntu-experimental ;)
<maco> after the clean install, i can only get online via the command line
<maco> oh?
<maco> i kind of think this may have been something the installer did
<maco> because i got online w/ the command line while using the live cd installer. i wonder if that propogated and somewhere hidden in some file is a directive to NM to always pretend my wireless card doesn't exist, even when it's got no entries in interfaces
<a|wen> maco: nothing is certain here ... does the nm-applet want to play with the card?
<a|wen> maco: if not it is probably some network-manager setting / pecularity playing in
<vorian> maco: awesome, even better
 * vorian goes to eat some veil
 * ScottK takes an 'i' from vorian and hands him an 'a'.
<vorian> tanks
<vorian> h
<maco> vorian: dude, we don't need to know about what you do in your spare time with nuns
 * eagles0513875 doesnt wanna know
<maco> eagles0513875: he misspelled veal earlier as veil
<eagles0513875> maco:  its off topic for this channel though
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: ping
<maco> eagles0513875: aye, but the channel's been ather offtopic for the last 3 hours anyway
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: ping
<jtechidna> jtechidna: pong
<maco> with the exception of my "wah, the network manager plasmoid has forced me back to the command line"
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: sry for the double ping can you look at bug 203967 upstream responded there is a fix i think already out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203967 in kde4libs "[hardy] not prompted to install flash plugin" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203967
<jtechidna> eagles0513875: youtube was still broken in that regard last I checked
<jtechidna> oh
<jtechidna> an upstream comment
<jtechidna> kde svn 959136
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=959136&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 959136
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: ya
<jtechidna> We should test this once KDE 4.2.3 comes along
<eagles0513875> do you need me to make a note of that
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: thing is this bug wont occur for everyone if people that know what package flash is in for example i install kubuntu-restricted-extras which has flash in it
<jtechidna> I'll just assign it to myself so that I don't forget
<jtechidna> yeah, but if you don't have flash installed you get this prompt
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: wouldnt it be good to also test on 4.2.2
<jtechidna> but the prompt doesn't work on youtube
<jtechidna> it's known to be broken on KDE 4.2.2
<jtechidna> I tested
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> thats all i got on the upstream front as of right now
<eagles0513875> jtechidna: have you tried amarok 2.1 yet i need to confirm if this particular issue is happening to me only or not
<jtechidna> I've used it, yes
<jtechidna> though I don't see why you need my help specifically
<eagles0513875> whe you play songs does it repeat songs even with repeat off
<jtechidna> not that I noticed
<eagles0513875> humm ok thanks
<nixternal> omg the Kubuntu 9.04 CDs are super yummy!
<nixternal> just got the package of CDs
<eagles0513875> hehehehe
<eagles0513875> what you got inbetween those cds
<eagles0513875> burger patty :p
<jtechidna> so the CD's themselves look nice?
<maco> nixternal: that was ridiculously fast
<nixternal> that it was
<eagles0513875> can i make a suggestion for the kernel for karmic and any future kernels for jaunty
<smarter> we're not the kernel team
<eagles0513875> k
<sebas> apachelogger: you can be connected to wired and wireless at the same time, it's not mutually exclusive
<sebas> Which connection you use will be determined by routing
<sebas> besides that, being connected to wireless and you unplug the cable, the only thing that changes is the route, so you'll stay connected in many cases
<rbrunhuber> What is the current state of nepomuk/strigi in kubuntu? I'm seeing some success reports, some bug reports and a lot of people for which it does not work.
<nixternal> gahahaha, vorian your teleprompter comment is classic!
<vorian> :D
<nixternal> did you watch last night? w/o the prompter there were a bunch of "ummm, ahhh, ummm, hmm, ahh, good question...ummm, hmmm, ahhh, ya"
 * a|wen opens the packet of cookies and hands out to everyone
 * |eagles0513875| hordes a bunch and goes back ot my corner
<vorian> na, I wached "Lie to Me" - Twas the only show on network tv last night
 * |eagles0513875| thanks a|wen
<vorian> it's actually a decent show
 * a|wen hugs sebas
<a|wen> a turn-around time of less than an hour without even having to report the bug is amazing :)
 * ScottK should blog about the benifits of distros and upstreams working closely together in the development process.
 * sebas notes that this only works when the package is not ten years old ;)
<a|wen> ScottK: indeed ... having one of the kile developers around in LP confirming if things are or are not fixed in trunk has been great
 * |eagles0513875| loves latex
<a|wen> and that one gets pretty close to the ten years
<ScottK> sebas: True.  I had a lot of luck in the last release cycle working with quassel upstream (high Sput) and putting their git snapshots in a PPA for Intrepid so people on the stable release could test.
 * |eagles0513875| gonna take a stab at packaging a newer svn package of kvirc 4.0
<ScottK> eagles0513875: That's a pretty complex one.
<eagles0513875> well ifi follow the install guide in the svn source then i should be good to go
<eagles0513875> figure out pbuilder then i should be good or not
<ryanakca> nixternal: lovely, thanks
<neversfelde> ryanakca: there is a © 2005-2008 on kubuntu.org, should be 2009?
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think we decided that was for the theme, not the contenct.
<ScottK> ... content
<ScottK> So it should be fine
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Ah, true. But I'll bump it up on the next theme update...
<ryanakca> s/But //
<neversfelde> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> ooo, once dapper falls out of support nobody will file bugs against the old kopete source package :D
<vorian> good luck with that thought
<JontheEchidna> s/will/can
<JontheEchidna> instead it will file it against the kdenetwork source package
<vorian> woo hoo
<vorian> finally tagged
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: and 4 months later we don't have to worry about kde3 anymore
<JontheEchidna> vorian: woohoo
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: woo hoo
<vorian> and tars!
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * vorian batgetorig's
<vorian> whoopsie, wrong channel
<vorian> /ignore vorian
<JontheEchidna> lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<JontheEchidna> once dapper is dead we can close bug 50039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50039 in kdepim "[Data Loss] KMail mysteriously changes messages to "No Subject", "Unknown" sender" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50039
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: do the sun java jre and jdk have to be packaged separatly
<JontheEchidna> eagles0513875: no clue
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: happens in kde4 as well on crash ... or it is not data loss, just an extra message that is like that
<eagles0513875> reason i ask is it would be nice to be able to type in sun-java6 and it pulls both for you
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: probably a different crash, I would think
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: hehe, i'm almost certain you're right
<JontheEchidna> the fix in question was also released, and just needed an SRU anyway
<a|wen> well, don't empty your trash while disconnected imap traverses it ... ~50% that kmail crashes
<JontheEchidna> I'd just close it since it's fixed in > Dapper and open a nomination for dapper, but it'd probably never get touched anyway
 * JontheEchidna uses a pop3 account
<a|wen> wait till june and close it
<JontheEchidna> once k-hardy is dead we can have a field day >:)
<a|wen> count me in :)
<neversfelde> the debian/watch in the kshutdown package is not working anymore, kshutdown 2.0 is now a zip file. Does it have to be replaced with a get-orig-source rule or am I totally wrong?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there would be any reason a watch file wouldn't work with zips
<neversfelde> at least uupdate will have a Problem with a zip file?
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. it might
<JontheEchidna> you might want to go with a get-orig rule
<neversfelde> I will try it
<JontheEchidna> http://kdepepo.wordpress.com/2009/04/30/argb-window-themes-in-dekorator/
<neversfelde> mhh, I think I do not need a get-orig-source rule, becaus I can use uscan --repack, but what to do, when the ne dowlnoaded version has a wrong version like 2.0beta6 and it should be 2.0-beta6?
<neversfelde> seems to be not so easy :)
<a|wen> neversfelde: it should be 2.0~beta6
<ScottK> neversfelde: No because that's higher than 2.0
<a|wen> neversfelde: you want to play with the versionmangler then :)
<ScottK> Which is exactly why Krusader has an epoch now in Debian in the Debian maintainer didn't notice that.
<neversfelde> is it enough to change that in changelog?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, unfortunate about the krusader thing :/
<neversfelde> after uscan --repack it is "kshutdown (2.0beta6-1) jaunty; urgency=low
<a|wen> neversfelde: that is wrong
<neversfelde> yes should be 2.0~bate6
<neversfelde> beta6
<neversfelde> can I change it there or do I have to modifiy something before?
<a|wen> neversfelde: you can get the versionmangler to do it in debian/watch ... just need to find how again
<ScottK> You also have to redo the tarball to match
<ScottK> If you get the versionmangler to manage it for you it's easier.
<neversfelde> this is very confusing, I will try again,. Thank you so far
<ScottK> We could probably dig up two or three more people to give you contrary advice if that would help?
<JontheEchidna> heh
 * eagles0513875 night
<a|wen> neversfelde: the uscan man-page contains a bit about it
<neversfelde> a|wen: I am currently there
<a|wen> neversfelde: something like opts="uversionmangle=s/(alpha|beta|rc)/~$1/" is probably what you want
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> who wants to report an uberawesome bug?
<eagles0513875> upstream
<a|wen> neversfelde: you might want to look at nemesis ... iirc it did ~ the same
<apachelogger> not upstream, a packaging bug
<a|wen> apachelogger: what did we do wrong now?
<apachelogger> not we
<apachelogger> the gnome doods
<eagles0513875> i would if i knew how to package lol gonna figure that out on a newer svn build of kvirc 4.0
<a|wen> oh ... that is not us
<apachelogger> installing ant pulls in
<apachelogger> libpulsecore9
<apachelogger> gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<apachelogger> pulseaudio
<apachelogger> pulseaudio-est-compat
<apachelogger> pulseaudio-module-hal
<apachelogger> pulseaudio-module-x11
<apachelogger> pulseaudio-utils
<apachelogger> and varoius ttf fonts
<apachelogger> I can live with the latter but why a "make like build tool" depends on an audio stack is clearly unkown to me
<a|wen> i have a feeling it might all come down to the default jave pulling in all sorts of stuff
<eagles0513875> dont even get me started with pulse audio its pissing me off like no other
<neversfelde> a|wen: thanks, now it is kshutdown (2.0~beta6-1) jaunty; urgency=low
<neversfelde> can I add 0ubuntu1 manually?
<a|wen> neversfelde: np ... jup, you can change that manually
<apachelogger> a|wen: I already have default jav
<apachelogger> a
<apachelogger> there is some bogus relation in one of it's recommends I'd suspect
 * claydoh hobbles to the keyboard
<claydoh> apachelogger: those qa dudes seem away or quiet :/
<apachelogger> or they are hiding
<a|wen> apachelogger: you already had openjdk-6-jre installed?
<claydoh> but I did find out who to ask about kde.qa.ubuntu.com
 * apachelogger thinks that digikam got too many buttons
<claydoh> apachelogger: and have emailed both
<claydoh> apachelogger: agrre on that, but i still love it
<apachelogger> there needs to be some "I ain't care about geotagging and tags and what not" feature
<apachelogger> also I find the sidebar designs weird, you won't know what a certion icon there does unless you either click it or leave the mouse long enough on it, to show the contextinfo
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: if there any bugs that need upstreaming while im asleep feel free to pm me
<eagles0513875> the will be part of my wake up routine
<apachelogger> I should be asleep as well :P
<eagles0513875> well if anyone has any bugs for upstream feel free to pm me
 * apachelogger is actually tired as well and about every muscle hurts from being sick, but still he cannot sleep
<apachelogger> awful
<apachelogger> really
<eagles0513875> and hopefully tomorrow at some point ill get to compiling a newer snapshot of the beta of kvirc 4.0 and package it some how
 * ScottK suggests alcohol or morphone
<ScottK> morphone/morphine
 * eagles0513875 gonna miss the vodka till after the 19th of may
 * eagles0513875 away
 * apachelogger is actually on a tranquillizer
<a|wen> apachelogger: hmm, installing ant here and i ain't got no pulseaudio
<apachelogger> maybe I should top that with a sleeping pill
<apachelogger> a|wen: with recommends enabled?
<a|wen> apachelogger: jup
<apachelogger> that is weird
<apachelogger> a|wen: do you have the sun-java6 stack?
<a|wen> apachelogger: ahh, that might be why
<apachelogger> there are too many java stacks :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: if you install it using aptitude -Wv install ant it should tell you why it wants pulseaudio
<apachelogger> seele: do you think someone from openusability could do a review of digikam, the new version would be super awesome if it wasn't so hard to use
<dtchen> a|wen: yeah, i saw that during the final day of install testing
<apachelogger> though I must say that an expert review might take quite some time, digikam got billion of features
 * a|wen fires up a jaunty chroot to test
<neversfelde>  mhh, debians version of kshutdowns watch file only does a http://sf.net/kshutdown/kshutdown-source-(.*).zip
<seele> apachelogger: openusability right now is me, jan, and a few people who only participate in the season of usability
<seele> i did a usability test with digikam a few years ago.. it could probably do with another review this summer
<a|wen> apachelogger: pulseaudio{a} (ant R: default-jdk D: openjdk-6-jdk D: openjdk-6-jre R: pulseaudio)
<apachelogger> would be totally awesome :)
<a|wen> it all comes down to openjdk-6-jre :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why would it be installing that if I got sun-java6-{jre,bin}?
<apachelogger> sometimes dpkg is very limited IMHO :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: -vW is your friend
<apachelogger> a|wen: I suppose this wouldn't happen if sun-java6-jdk is installed .... still the issue is a monster, considering one might not have a stack installed
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/bootchart-0.9/build.xml:51: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.
<a|wen> apachelogger: agreed ... it makes no sense to have it a recommends; it should really be a suggests (at most)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> java is so awesome
<apachelogger> you can't even build stuff with a version that it has been testbuilt 4 years ago
 * a|wen hopes he sense some sarcasm there :P
<a|wen> can haz konqueror features+integration and arora speed?
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> we must rewrite konqueror in java first
<apachelogger> otherwise we might be able to recompile it with a stack that works today in 4 years time
<a|wen> oh no! apachelogger has been infected by java! ... get him to the doctor, quick
<apachelogger> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> it works with svn
<apachelogger> hail svn!
<a|wen> oh great; new svn snapshot in debian ... and it FTBFS on karmic
<JontheEchidna> new svn of what?
<a|wen> icecc-monitor
<a|wen> my name for some reason appeared when searching in MoM
<apachelogger> icecc
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<apachelogger> ice ice age
<apachelogger> wooohooo
 * apachelogger bootcharted amarok \\o/
<JontheEchidna> ice ice baby?
<a|wen> oh well, i'd better go to bed
<a|wen> night
<a|wen> everyone
 * txwikinger wonders why the notifications are duplicated now
<JontheEchidna> Did you move the systray widget on to the desktop? That'll duplicate the notifications
<JontheEchidna> also I've seen a bug where a user actually got two of the exclamation point icons in his tray
<txwikinger> Only one exclamation point
<txwikinger> And I cannot find another tray anywhere else
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I've never seen it just do that before. Usually one just has to move it to the desktop from the panel
<txwikinger> what is the command name for the systray? hp-systray?
<JontheEchidna> since it's a plasma applet it doesn't have a command name
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-01
<txwikinger> Well.. this is interesting
<txwikinger> I removed the tray and added it again
<txwikinger> everytime I add one, it shows 2 more in the Add widget dialog
<JontheEchidna> now you have three?
<txwikinger> Now I have removed all of them
<txwikinger> and I still get notifications
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<txwikinger> but they look like gnome ones
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/bootchart.png
<apachelogger> *cough* python *cough*
<txwikinger> where can I see a list of all widgets that are active?
 * txwikinger thinks apachelogger has gotten the swineflu
<txwikinger> Well.. the notifications are fixed now, but add widget still says 2
<txwikinger> kpackagekit has an ungly dialog popup
<txwikinger> looks like gnome
<JontheEchidna> that seems to happen if you have the gnome policykit stuff installed, even if you also have the kde policykit stuff :/
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> the gnomish one just sorta... takes over
<apachelogger> that kdebuildsycoca4 run seems quite long
<JontheEchidna> lex79: we're packaging KDE 4.2.3 now, and we were wondering if you'd be interested in joining us
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes please :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: see my pm
<lex79> ya
<Riddell> ~twitter update Beltane and pagan weddings
<kubotu> status updated
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the name of the theme used on the kubuntu.org site?
<ryanakca> Riddell: kubuntu-theme-v2 ... other than that, I don't know.
<ryanakca> If you're looking for the branch, lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-theme-v2 ...
<Riddell> that should do thanks
<bjsnider> what package provides kde-config?
<JontheEchidna> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~$ dpkg -S /usr/bin/kde4-config
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs-bin: /usr/bin/kde4-config
<JontheEchidna> oh, kde-config?
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs4c2a
<bjsnider> kde4-config is fine
<JontheEchidna> ok :)
<bjsnider> merci
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
 * JontheEchidna is not good at french
<bjsnider> is anybody working on a build of the kde4 port of kaffeine?
<JontheEchidna> I think tonio has svn packages in his ppa
<bjsnider> which one is that?
 * JontheEchidna tries to find it
<bjsnider> found it
<JontheEchidna> yeah, firefox is being all slow since I'm compiling kdeplasma-addons :/
<JontheEchidna> I really need to get a better computer
<bjsnider> what rig do you have now?
<JontheEchidna> ~5 or 6 year old 2.5 GHZ Compaq with 640 MB RAM
<JontheEchidna> nVidia Geforce 4 MX 440
<bjsnider> this mustbe why the build always failed for me. they're starting to use kde4 in the svn versions recetnly. i was getting qt related failures when i tried to build the recent svn versions
<bjsnider> must be looking for qt4 instead of qt3
<maco> guys, have any of you noticed that printing from okular doesn't work?
<maco> (yes, i can print a testpage)
<JontheEchidna> I can do everything except print multiple copies of things
<maco> ooo is that the problem?
<maco> i just told it to print only one and it's not doing anything
<JontheEchidna> huh, that should work
<maco> lpr: Bad job-sheets value ""!
<maco> so i guess "print all pages" doesn't work?
 * JontheEchidna isn't a fan of the Qt printing setup
<maco> eh i'm installing evince now
<maco> trusty ol' evince
<maco> i wonder if it has something to do with networked printer v. directly-attached printer?
<maco> JontheEchidna: do you use a local or network printer?
<JontheEchidna> local, one of those old wide printer ports
<maco> so uh...you only use desktops then i guess?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I don't have a laptop
<bjsnider> Tonio_, ping
<claydoh> If I were smarter (or stupid) I'd say install our own qa tracker the qa site code is in launchpad
<astromme> Nightrose: Since I'm still playing with ideas.... http://blog.chatonka.com/RTMPlasmoid-8.png what do you think? Better? Worse?
 * eagles0513875 waves to Nightrose
 * daskreech sines up Nightrose
 * eagles0513875 O_o
<Riddell> success on kde bug 190913 !
<ubottu> KDE bug 190913 in general "ktorrent tar missing Messages sh" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=190913
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> ill continue filing bugs upstream when i get back form lunch
<eagles0513875> Riddell: question. since kvirc 4.0 on jaunty is still in the kvirc svn trunk if i package it can it be push out as an update to kvirc that is in the repos
<Riddell> it could go in backports
<eagles0513875> can you clarify what backports repo is
<Riddell> backports is new versions of applications
<apachelogger> OH MY GOD
<apachelogger> digikam got a first start wizard
<apachelogger> nah, that is too much
<apachelogger> digikam is not going into any default setup unless the atitude gets rethinked
<Lure_> apachelogger: ;-)
<apachelogger> seriously
<Lure_> apachelogger: I know
<Riddell> tsk
<apachelogger> as if it was not bad enough that the interface is pretty much unsable to people like me who haven't used photo apps more than twice a year, now one can't even directly dive into not-using it but first have to cope with the wizard
<Lure_> apachelogger: that is why you have gwenview
<apachelogger> gwenview does not cut the cheese
 * Lure_ also hates first time wizards, particularly for obvious questions
<apachelogger> so either there needs to be a 3rd photo managing app that is somewhere between gwenview and digikam or digikam rethinks it's defaults and overall design
<Lure> apachelogger: you have to agree that usability is improving (partucalry with 0.10 that has moved edit controls into main window)
<apachelogger> personally I'd like see the latter because digikam is a kick-ass app and can actually help people to experience their photo collection in a completely different way
<apachelogger> Lure: last time I used digikam was in 0.7 I think
<apachelogger> the UI was less cluttered then
<Lure> apachelogger: try kde4 version, it is better, but still not there
<apachelogger> the sidebar icons annoy me most of all
<apachelogger> Lure: I did
<Lure> apachelogger: gilles is adding features faster than improving usability... ;-)
<apachelogger> that is the problem
<Lure> apachelogger: agreed, but that is programmers view of where effort should be spent
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I asked seele to do a review once she gets a chance
<Lure> apachelogger: I recall that she already did something couple of years ago (or did she just planned to do it?), but do not recall any progress on that
<apachelogger> she did
<apachelogger> or so she said :D
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> the wizard is saying that the "minimal setup is done"
<apachelogger> after asking me questions like if I want raw import or not or if I want thumbs or not ...
<apachelogger> that tells alot about the expected target audience though :D
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<JontheEchidna> hrmnnnn
<JontheEchidna> is it reasonable to expect ksmserver to crash if X crashes?
<JontheEchidna> I had a feeling that all of those bug 332811's that were being reported were related to X crashes, but bug 370304 confirms that
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/332811/+text)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/370191/+text)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<JontheEchidna> man, LP is being absolutely horrible this morning
<JontheEchidna> whoa, neat: http://www.dennogumi.org/2009/05/new-refactored-system-settings
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: would you llike me to go see what the issue is with lp
<JontheEchidna> not particularly
<JontheEchidna> I switched to edge and things seem a bit better
<eagles0513875> ok horrible in waht sense if you dont mind me asking cuz i was bout to get on there and try upstream a few more bugs
<JontheEchidna> slow, timing out all the time
<JontheEchidna> I spent 5 minutes trying to mark one bug as a duplicate of another
<eagles0513875> humm
<JontheEchidna> throwing error messages too
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: seems to be fine after i got message with the irc info and what not
<Mamarok> folks, could we switch the default font from dejaVu to Liberation? It's sooo much better!!!
<Mamarok> I can read my Konsole again wihout having to zoom
<Mamarok> thx Nuno :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: out of curiosity, what was the rationale for dropping the symbols files in strigi?
<JontheEchidna> If that delta is resolved we can sync
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We need some pkg-kde-tools magic we don't have yet.
<ScottK> The magic needs a newer dpkg than we have atm.
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what ScottK said
<eagles0513875> what is the success rate of the upgrade process from one release to the latest release
<JontheEchidna> Maybe it would be better to put in the symbol files, but don't enable them in debian/rules? That'd make the diff a whole lot smaller
<JontheEchidna> we could even put a note in debian/rules explaining the delta
<ScottK> Maybe.  IIRC if they are there there's some CDBS magic that grabs hold of them.
<JontheEchidna> I put a generic "what's new in cdbs" point on the meeting agenda. Riddell merged pkg-kde-tools a few days I figure it'd be good to discuss
<JontheEchidna> *so I figure
<ScottK> I also put something about it on the list for UDS.
<JontheEchidna> What I got from scanning debian/changelog was that jr took our Rosetta magic from kde4.mk in cdbs and put it in the relevant pkg-kde-tools scripts, then synced everything else
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I guess in this case insufficiently advanced technology that barely works is indistinguishable from magic? :P (rosetta, our translation stuff in general)
<ScottK> I think magic is not the thing that Rosetta is indistinguishable from.
<JontheEchidna> http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/05/01/redland-109-breaks-nepomuk/
<JontheEchidna> I guess we don't want to merge redland then
<ScottK> To the extent nepomuk actually works, no.
<JontheEchidna> oh, they fixed it: http://bugs.librdf.org/mantis/view.php?id=302
<JontheEchidna> debian has the patch too
<Riddell> clever debian :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and it will autosync too, nice
<eagles0513875> any bugs for upstream let me know
<ikonia> eagles0513875: if there is a bug that needs to go upstream, what do you do ?
<eagles0513875> go to  bugs.kde.org and file it there
<eagles0513875> i have already filed a number of bugs and gotten responses on some already ikonia
<ikonia> eagles0513875: so basiclly an ubuntu bug - you re-log on kde's bug tracker  or the individual application tracker ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: no i only do kde bugs
<eagles0513875> thats why im in here
<eagles0513875> if its ubuntu then that goes on the gnome bug list
<ikonia> so you re-log kde launchpad bugs on bugzilla kde ?
<eagles0513875> yes thats what i was told to do
<eagles0513875> and i link back to the lp filed bug
<ikonia> ok, so when you talk about you are fixing bugs that's what you're talking about, re-logging them on the maintainers bug traack
<ikonia> ok, now I see what you're talking about, that makes more sense
<eagles0513875> for now yes untill i can find time to learn some programming its a start
<Gon> anyone has installed Adobe Air on a fresh jaunty installation?
<Gon> I can't, the installer can't find kwallet O_o
<ikonia> eagles0513875: thank you, that makes total sense now
<eagles0513875> ikonia: no problem got my mind in a million different directions right now
<eagles0513875> it wont return to one till after 19th may
<Riddell> hum, not sure what to think about this http://www.dennogumi.org/2009/05/new-refactored-system-settings
<Riddell> actually, yes I do, apps should work out the best UI and stick with it, offering to change  the whole UI as a config option causes problems for support apart from anything else
<Riddell> seele: what think thee?
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, we have a different docs path to debian don't we?
<apachelogger> think so, they only wanted to change it once kdebase3 is gone IIRC
<Riddell> that means a lot of packages won't be synable
<Riddell> maybe we should add a symlink
<Riddell> /usr/share/doc/kde4/ -> /usr/share/doc/kde
<maco> nixternal: wow dude, that 65% translated deal....dang
<maco> nixternal: know what happens? it tries to use the top language for anything it has. what it doesn't have, it goes to the second language. if neither have the string, it goes to english. so my apps are 65% spanish, 30% japanese, and 5% English
<eagles0513875> nice maco
<maco> to the point that dialogs have buttons for "Sí" and "いいえ”
<eagles0513875> interesting combo seems like your trying to invent a new language remix
<Riddell> maco: what is missing strings?
<maco> kontact
<maco> kmail's what i'm in the most
<maco> i no longer have the fluency in either spanish or japanese to fix most of it though
<a|wen_> maco: you just gave me the laugh of the day
<nixternal> maco: the 65% was documentation translations only
<maco> (which is why i'm using those languages...hopefully it's a little bit of immersion)
<maco> nixternal: oh.
 * nixternal heads to jcastro's neck of the woods....see ya later...long road trip
<eagles0513875> enjoy nixternal
<maco> penguicon?
<maco> Riddell: at least, i'm guessing that it's a fallback sequence since i see mostly spanish. it's possible that the thing just goes bonkers when you have >1 language in the list
<maco> also, i think there's some environment variable not being set because the gtk apps i use don't get translated. but well...qt and gtk interacting with each other poorly isn't a surprise. just seems that setting the lang ought to set it for everything, not just native apps
<maco> i'm starting to think i'm the definition of a corner case :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: if it works ... besides all KDE 4 apps use cdbs anyway, don't they?
<Riddell> apachelogger: aye but their .install files would be different if they're split up
<apachelogger> true
<a|wen_> but how should that symlink work then; who should provide it? ... and does dpkg like that :/
<Riddell> a|wen_: I put it in kdelibs5-data
<Riddell> dpkg is fine and happy, there's nothing else in the way
<a|wen_> so on upgrade everything is moved from kde4 to kde and the symlink is created?
<Riddell> it's already moved in jaunty
<Riddell> this isn't new
<Riddell> just has to be done again in the merge
<daskreech> There seems to be a lot of interest in a Netbook remix for Kubuntu in Koala
<Riddell> daskreech: from whom?
 * a|wen_ wonders why he doesn't have that symlink
<Riddell> the symlink wasn't there before
<Riddell> that's the new bit
<daskreech> microblogs blogs and IRC
<Riddell> which means we can sync stuff from debian without worrying
<Riddell> daskreech: question is what to put in it that would be different
<daskreech> Is there a Ubuntu Netbook Remix Team?
<daskreech> Maybe just a package for default configs
<Riddell> daskreech: there's been talk of plasma profiles for netbooks but I havn't seen anything concrete
<Riddell> daskreech: there's several ubuntu mobile teams, one of them makes the netbook remix
<daskreech> Ah ok
<a|wen_> Riddell: but then that would mean, that my current content of kde4 should be moved to kde on the kdelibs5-data upgrade ... just didn't know that dpkg could do that; but well, you get amazed again and again
<eagles0513875> koffic i think needs to be looked at for karmic when i try to install it it complains about not having kformula as a dependency but now for some reason it seems to be working
<daskreech> KOffice isn't ready
<daskreech> The Koffice team wouldn't be happy
<a|wen_> daskreech: aren't they at RC currently ... that should mean that a final is on the way
<eagles0513875> well now for some reason its pulling it from svn i dunno why
<daskreech> 2.0 == KDE 4.0
<eagles0513875> koffice 1.6.3
<Riddell> a|wen: in jaunty kdelibs5-data has its docs in /usr/share/doc/kde/
<a|wen> it's only the packages that we are syncing from debian that is located in kde4
<Riddell> yes
<a|wen> and when kdelibs5-data ships that symlink ... then all the files installed in my kde4 dir will automagical get moved by dpkg
<tsimpson> Launchpad Translations session in -classroom, I wonder if apachelogger has any questions ;)
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> only complaints
<eagles0513875> lol
<daskreech> apachelogger: preface with RANT: in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<apachelogger> daskreech: what where when what?
<daskreech> apachelogger: instead of prefacing it with QUESTION:
<maco> Riddell: oh uh,quassel's mostly english too actually. menu titles are spanish but their contents are english
<apachelogger> can't follow
<MatratzenMatze> hey guys, im just curious why the build of quassel is a debug build, 52MB is quiet hiuge for a IRC client
<apachelogger> maco: that is due to incomplete translation though
<apachelogger> maco: luckily quassel doesn't have .mo files that pkgbinarymangler can feed upon
<MatratzenMatze> here, quassel looks completely translated (german)
<apachelogger> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE4/Qt based, IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 18909 kB, installed size 52912 kB
<maco> apachelogger: yeah i was saying before that it seemed there were a bunch of incomplete translations and that it falls back through the other languages so that KMail pops up yes/no dialogs that say "Sí" and "いいえ"
<maco> because i have 1. spanish 2. japanese 3. english in my settings
<apachelogger> MatratzenMatze: possibly it includes icons
<apachelogger> might as well not
<MatratzenMatze> apachelogger: the executable is 52MB ... after strip its just 2 MB
<apachelogger> maco: that is intent behaviour
<apachelogger> well, the not-translated state obviously not, but the falling back is :D
<apachelogger> MatratzenMatze: well, report a bug and poke ScottK
<MatratzenMatze> apachelogger: thnx, but this is not that important IMHO, I was just curious...that 52MB term was the reason to finally try out quassel so it have a good side ^^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is important
<apachelogger> since quassel is currently part of the cd seed it is wasting a lot of space
<apachelogger> apparently we forgot to remove the debugfull setting from the testing packages
<apachelogger> or we could just create -dbg for that matter I suppose
<MatratzenMatze> okay, then i file a bug, good that i have a launchpad account^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is also a typo in the description
<maco> apachelogger: ah ok. the regional settings thing doesn't make it quite clear....though actually, looking at it, i have english *above* japanese so how am i getting any japanese at all?
<apachelogger>  This is a modern, cross-platform, distributed KDE4/QT4 IRC client. One
<apachelogger> note the QT
<apachelogger> maco: depends on the kind of english
<apachelogger> if it is en_US something ought to be broken
<maco> it's en_US
<apachelogger> that is funky then
<maco> oh. oh gosh. not this again.
<maco> crud!
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact, thinking about it ... JontheEchidna actually did test the spanish l10n before release and it seemed fine then
<apachelogger> so I am wondering how you get untranslated strings now
<maco> i forgot, when you hit apply on language changing, it just repeatedly fills a progress bar forever
<apachelogger> not forever
<apachelogger> it just does various runs
<Riddell> maco: I installed spanish and japanese language packs and set kde to use spanish > japanese > C
<Riddell> and kmail seems entirely spamnish
<Riddell> spanish
<Riddell> no spam fortunately :)
<apachelogger> spamish
<maco> when you go to Preferencias -> Configurar KMail...
<maco> you don't see "Accounts" in English?
<maco> and if you click "Composer" the first tab in its section isn't in japanese?
<maco> (tab title, i mean)
<daskreech> I thought Spam was an english thing
<MatratzenMatze> bug reported, yaay
<daskreech> written in Python
<maco> Riddell: er that was @ you
<apachelogger> hm, I always knew that bugs get caused by python
<maco> also the 2nd tab in the Misc part of KMail settings
<JontheEchidna> lulz:
<JontheEchidna> <CIA-8> aseigo * r972171 applets/trunk/KDE/kdeplasma-addons/ (850 files in 88 dirs): rewrite plasma in qbasic
<Riddell> maco: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kmail.png
<daskreech> ha ha
<MatratzenMatze> lol
<Riddell> maco: pastebin   apt-cache policy language-pack-kde-es-base language-pack-kde-es language-pack-es-base language-pack-es language-pack-kde-ja-base language-pack-kde-ja language-pack-ja-base language-pack-ja
<Riddell> maco: hmm, there are tabs in Editor and Varios which are in Japanese
<maco> http://pastebin.ca/1409552
 * MatratzenMatze loves that URL preview feature of quassel
<daskreech> MatratzenMatze: Yup
<maco> i did come across one settings dialog somewhere entirely in english. maybe that was quassel though
<maco> also, "Miscellaneous" is translated differently in KMail v. Quassel. this should be sorta standardized shouldn't it?
<Riddell> I actually don't know how quassel translations are done
<MatratzenMatze> didnt it uses Qt4's translation system ?
<Riddell> maybe
<MatratzenMatze> the quassel package didnt includes any language files, maybe there are inside those langage-packs
<MatratzenMatze> ah no
<MatratzenMatze> quassel-data, there are there .qm files...qt4's language files
<MatratzenMatze> -there +these ... sry for my bad english and stupid typos
<maco> so uh, at UDS there should be a lot of people all over the place that can be recruited to fix up some spanish translations right? being in spain and all?
<maco> (may require cervezas though...)
<MatratzenMatze> I dont see any quassel_sp.qm file inside quassel-data, so there seems to be no translation for it ... you could easy do that yourself
<dpm> maco: wine would do as well
<maco> MatratzenMatze: i haven't studied spanish in 6 years. i'm hoping that using my desktop in spanish will remind me a few words for in case i need to try to use spanish while over there for UDS
<maco> freakishly, i can remember more "question words" than i can in japanese...which i only stopped 2 years ago...dang
<maco> but my skills suck too much for me to translate these myself :(
<MatratzenMatze> ^^ looks like you know lotsa languages
<eagles0513875> i need to brush up on my spanish i can help with spanish translations granted im from texas
<maco> just none fluently enough
<maco> MatratzenMatze: back when i was still studying japanese id do some translations, but i've lost it
<eagles0513875> yo necesito practicar mi espanol lol
<MatratzenMatze> maco: maybe its enough to do an initial translation ? most things are just single words
<maco> eagles0513875: i dont think you need a "mi" in there
<eagles0513875> mi = my doesnt it
<MatratzenMatze> japanese is an interesing language,i like looking animes with original sound and subtitles ^^
 * eagles0513875 dinner time away
<maco> eagles0513875: yeah, but "my spanish" is rather ...odd
<maco> interestingly, Quassel has "Configurar... Configurar... Configure" in one of its menus
<a|wen> Riddell: i'm trying to verify bug 368538 ... is one translated button good enough for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368538 in kpackagekit "translations not loaded" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/368538
<Riddell> a|wen: yes
<Riddell> a|wen: it's in playground so there aren't many translations anyway
<a|wen> Riddell: thought so ... i'll make a positive comment
<Gon> kubuntu has a GUI to manage system services?
<a|wen> Gon: you mean the ones in /etc/init.d ?
<Gon> yes
<Gon> :B
<a|wen> Gon: sysv-rc-conf has an ncurses "gui"; i think that is the closest you get currently
<Gon> m!
<Gon> thx
 * Gon is away: almuerzo
<eagles0513875> can someone explain why when i try to install koffice i get this error  koffice: Depends: kformula (>= 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<eagles0513875> whats worse if i install kformula it wants to remove kde
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: ping
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: bug 301698 upstream  said cannot be reporduced in qt 4.5.0 and the current trunk r961909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301698 in kde4libs "khtml cursor text selection" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301698
 * Gon is back.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
 * a|wen has rotating cubes and kde 4.2 goodness on his eee now :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: it would be better if you had minion goodness
<a|wen> hehe ... that is still work in progress :P
<eagles0513875> minion to do what
<eagles0513875> i guess im the channel upstream minion and testing minion
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: packaging minion this time
<eagles0513875> well im still trying to figure out how to package kvirc at least an update 4.0 version which is still in trunk
<eagles0513875> and yay to packaging :)
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: question would pbuilder be good enough to package somethign after i install the svn
<apachelogger> I suppose
<eagles0513875> ok will try package a newer snapshot of kvirc tomorrow
<eagles0513875> what package needs to be packaged
<apachelogger> fotowall
<apachelogger> way beyond your skills though
<eagles0513875> is there a packaging bug that i could assign myself to
<apachelogger> quite tricky since it includes 3rd party components that should be removed to begin with
<eagles0513875> humm not sure if i might be the right person then since i have never packaged antyhgin before
<eagles0513875> koffice has me really upset
<neversfelde> apachelogger: are you working on fotowall?
<eagles0513875> lol neversfelde he was gonna give it to me to package but i have never packaged anything before im gonna ry package an updated snapshot of kvirc
<a|wen> that app looks amazingly cool
<eagles0513875> well apache mentioned somethign about removing 3rd party stuff before packaging it hink it would be best if someone who knows how to package till i figure out how to package and ill be doing that tomorrow with a new snapshot compilationa installation and packaging of kvirc 4.0 snapshot
<neversfelde> I started to work at it, but not sure, if my skills are enough. We will see
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: seems like neversfelde is working on packaging fotowall
<seele> Riddell: considering i helped him with his changes a bit, i say yay
<a|wen> neversfelde: cool ... if you need a hand just let me know; I would love to see that one in karmic
<neversfelde> a|wen: thanks
<eagles0513875> a|wen: mind if i ask ya if i have issues with packaging updated snapshot of kvirc 4.0 from trunk
<a|wen> i thought there already was a kvirc svn snapshot out there
<eagles0513875> its in jaunty
<eagles0513875> w4.0 is still beta was just putting together a more updated version of it
<a|wen> with some luck not much needs to be changes
<Riddell> seele: you think the app should have two different UI layouts?
<seele> Riddell: i think we need a completely new app, but this is something that has been an outstanding feature request since 4.0
<Riddell> mumble mumble
<eagles0513875> Riddell: whats wrong
<seele> hum?
 * seele pokes Riddell in the eye
 * eagles0513875 smacks seele thats no way to treat teh person who helps to make kubuntu so great
<seele> ow :P
<Riddell> yeah seele, nyah!
<seele> Riddell: *thppt*
<eagles0513875> no one treats our fearless ubuntu historian and leader that way lol
<eagles0513875> i might be just a minion but ill stand up for our leader
<eagles0513875> :p
<seele> fine, i'll just take my attentions elsewhere
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> seele: j/k bro lol
<Riddell> nay, come back!
<seele> lol bro?
<eagles0513875> O_O chica is that better
<seele> Riddell: mumble mumble
<eagles0513875> seele: whats wrong
<Riddell> and who made me leader?  I've always said seele was the leader
<eagles0513875> i said you were leader rickspencer3
<eagles0513875> miss type Riddell you the leader
<rickspencer3> I'm the leader
 * eagles0513875 makes note to slef typing lying down isnt good choice lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<seele> Riddell: me leader? lots of people probably wouldnt like that
<eagles0513875> Riddell: your the kubuntu almighty
<a|wen> seele: female leaders is the new black ;)
<seele> a|wen: i dont want it because it's trendy
<eagles0513875> seele: = female
<eagles0513875> im confused
<seele> what is there to be confused about?
<eagles0513875> nice to see a chica about the dev scene
<Riddell> ahem
 * eagles0513875 zips me lips
<seele> i've only been around for a long while now
 * eagles0513875 just getting into dev scene
<seele> so it's nice to see new clueless boys joining open source projects :P
<eagles0513875> seel i been on linux for bout 9 yrs
<seele> congratulations
<eagles0513875> see yall in am im bout to pass out on the couch here
<eagles0513875> is there a newer version of the uck tool floating around a ppa somewhere
<shtylman> well...im officially done with college :)
<seele> shtylman: grats
<seele> shtylman: got a job? hehe
<a|wen> shtylman: congratulations
<shtylman> seele: thx... and indeed I do :)
<shtylman> moving up to nyc to start work there
<neversfelde> shtylman: congratulations
<seele> does till kampeter work for canonical now? i thought he was working on openprinting through the linux foundation
<Riddell> seele: he's worked for canonical for a couple of years part time, and linux foundation the other part
<Riddell> seele: well done
<neversfelde> So I guess GPL and LGPL is ok for ubuntu packages, but files released under some strange private private terms should be removed?
<seele> Riddell: i've done what?
<Riddell> umm, tab completion fail
<Riddell> shtylman: well done
<Riddell> neversfelde: if it can be distributed it can go in multiverse
<seele> tab completion seem to be a problem for lots of people today
<shtylman> Riddell: thx...also...added some thoughts to the KubuntuKarmicSpecs page regarding installation
<Riddell> but congratulations to seele too for being a lovely person
<neversfelde> huh, I will never touch software containing a folder named "3rdparty" again :)
<shtylman> (but apparently the page will send you an email saying its been changed ... so nevermind :)
<Riddell> e-mail?  unreliable communication medium
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> damn...my whole life has been a lie :(
<udoeverything> hello everyone! Is there any work drunk people can help with? I am still capabable to test ISOs or something ;)
<seele> Riddell: aw shucks
<neversfelde> are PPAs karmic ready?
<a|wen> i'm pretty sure they are (haven't tested it yet though)
<Riddell> udoeverything: tested the new network manager plasmoid?
<udoeverything> Riddell: I'm  running Kubuntu Jaunty atm and my lan is working fine. Where is that plasmoid? Just the on that shipped? Or from a PPA?
<udoeverything> Riddell: I can test it. Shall I try anything special?
<udoeverything> Riddell: But I have to WLAN and no VPN .. so I might not be the best tester ;)
<udoeverything> *have no
<Riddell> all welcome
<Riddell> it's in the ~kubuntu-experimental PPA
<udoeverything> Riddell: OK, installing now :)
<neversfelde> mhh, no karmic for ppas.
<neversfelde> a|wen: I will push a jaunty version of my fotowall package to my ppa. It builds and lintian is not complaining, but it contains several files with a strange license (I mentioned that in copyright). I am not sure what to do next, so help would be appreciated :)
<neversfelde> ppas seem to be down or builders are very busy, so it will take some time to upload
<neversfelde> ah karmic is also accepted now
<a|wen> neversfelde: okay ... i'll take a look at it sometime tomorrow
<neversfelde> thanks
<a|wen> neversfelde: ~neversfelde on LP?
<neversfelde> a|wen: yes
<a|wen> too easy :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<udoeverything> Riddell: OK, I installed it and I tried a few options and it always crashed Plasma once I go to "Configure Networkmanagement ctrl+S" (my lame translation from my german version) and then when I click "OK"
<udoeverything> Riddell: Plama crashes, but it comes back fine
<a|wen> udoeverything: there is a -dbg package as well for getting a backtrace
<a|wen> udoeverything: and compare it with the backtrace here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-April/002829.html ... if it is the same it is already fixed (just need to update the snapshot again)
<udoeverything> a|wen: kdenetwork-dbg?
<a|wen> udoeverything: plasma-widget-network-manager-dbg
<udoeverything> ok, thanks
<udoeverything> a|wen: OK, I installed the dpg packages, but now it stopped doing the crahes :(
<udoeverything> a|wen: I had to install: kdebase-runtime-dbg{a} kdebase-workspace-dbg{a}
<udoeverything>   plasma-widget-network-manager-dbg
<a|wen> udoeverything: well ... if they re-appear you have the -dbg now
<udoeverything> a|wen: OK, but I wanted to help squash a bug before I go to bed ;)
<a|wen> udoeverything: then you still have work to do ;)
<udoeverything> <a|wen> udoeverything: then you still have work to do ;)
<udoeverything> I guess so :)
<a|wen> oh well, i will go to bed now in any case
<neversfelde> n8 a|wen
<udoeverything> Gute Nacht a|wen
<a|wen> thx / vielen dank
<Riddell> fabo: did you look at qt and phonon?
<udoeverything> when I enable compositing on my ATI x1300 with the open source driver my Kubuntu system freezes ( except the mouse ) .. is the Xorg team working on that?
<shtylman> udoeverything: doubt it...in any case you might wanna provide some more info...
<shtylman> logs...
<udoeverything> shtylman: I have to hard reset when that happens .. what logs do you need?
<shtylman> udoeverything: not me personally, just suggesting that you look at the logs, xorg...syslog...and see if you can detect symptoms or something to help with debugging it
<shtylman> udoeverything: check the logs after a reset, they should rotate...hopefully...
<udoeverything> shtylman: OK,   will enable now .. might be gone soon ;)
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> whom do I poke
<apachelogger> neversfelde: wanna do a major bug fix + SRU?
<apachelogger> possibly forward to debian as well
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> urgent?
<neversfelde> emergency?
<apachelogger> well, not that
<apachelogger> but should be done within a week or so
<apachelogger> hm.... I really wonder why lunchpad doesn't want to leave me my cookies
 * neversfelde thinks at a popular 80s song everytime writig urgent :D
<apachelogger> seems rather rude to take them away after it handed me them
<apachelogger> neversfelde: -.-
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I can't guarantee to do that, my exam :(
<apachelogger> well, sec
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-02
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no mail yet about the complaint?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no, still waiting if someone else got additional input
<apachelogger> but I should eventually push it out by next week
<neversfelde> apachelogger: forgot to metion the many bugs about sound, seems to be a jaunty problem
<neversfelde> probably not a kubuntu one
<apachelogger> well, it happens when pulseaudio gets pulled in
<apachelogger> and as I noticed that can happen in the most weird cases
<apachelogger> like when you install a make liked build tool for java :P
<neversfelde> yes, but purging it is not the solution everytime
<apachelogger> bug 370520
<apachelogger> well, then it's probably an issue in alsa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370520 in kdepim "kio_groupwise.so should be in kdepimlibs5" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370520
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ^
<neversfelde> apachelogger: didn't you wirte a mail to me about the complaint?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: most of the work is really just getting the fixed deployed (i.e. check with debian and prepare SRU) rather than get it done :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: oh... well, yes
<neversfelde> will have a look at it
<neversfelde> not arrived
<apachelogger> neversfelde  ... googlemail .... com
<apachelogger> isn't it?
<neversfelde> nope, I left google :)
<apachelogger> well, it's a google doc...
<apachelogger> neversfelde: about the bug: if you don't think that you have time please drop it on the devel list and find someone else to do it
<neversfelde> mhh, probably I shoul register again
<neversfelde> apachelogger: will do
<apachelogger> groupwise is, as I understand, not too unfamous within corporate environments, so having it broken is kinda awful
<apachelogger> neversfelde: http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ajk6csn6c2vn_0c6d8rp6w
<neversfelde> apachelogger: bookmarked and will hava a look at it tomorrow evening
<apachelogger> okies, thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: could you please send mail about meeting schedule + update topic + update wiki + get nixternal to fridge it?
<apachelogger> obviously I already forgot what day and time it was :D
<neversfelde> ah, there is a thunderstorm on my wallpaper
 * neversfelde blames JontheEchidna :)
 * apachelogger notes that there was a thunderstorm in his windows a few hours ago
<apachelogger> clearly I must blame the weather though
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> blame the weather or blame the weatherman, never mid
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure I put it in the topic
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> Riddell: what? :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html | Meeting  Wed 18:00
<ryanakca> UTC?
<Riddell> it's the only time zone worth considering
<Riddell> nixternal: please add to fridge ^^
<neversfelde> Would a MOTU have a look at bug 370009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370009 in choqok "New upstream version 0.5 available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370009
<neversfelde> or is it to early in release cycle?
<neversfelde> choqok 0.5 is imo worth a backport so it would be good if it passes the line to karmic
<shtylman> Riddell: this Wednesday? 18:00 utc? ... I assume in this channel...?
<neversfelde> shtylman: meetings normaly take place in #ubuntu-meeting
<shtylman> neversfelde: thanks
 * Tonio_ packages kaffeine, konversation and latest alpha k3b
<Tonio_> kaffeine is impressive, really
<Tonio_> can't wait to see it back as the default kubuntu video player
<neversfelde> Tonio_: +1
<neversfelde> it is a nice app
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> neversfelde: fancy testing the deb file ?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: ppas currently don't build anything :/
<Tonio_> ho and also partition manager now has a kcm module, which is pretty cool
<neversfelde> Tonio_: I tested a svn snap some days ago
<Tonio_> neversfelde: right ;)
<neversfelde> I think it was from your ppa
<Tonio_> also can't wait for konversation
 * neversfelde is a quassel fan :)
<Tonio_> I like quassel, but for some reasons it suffers lots of performances issues on my laptop :/
<neversfelde> mhh, no problems here
<Tonio_> neversfelde: using compositing ?
<neversfelde> yes
<Tonio_> neversfelde: performances are nice, but it's going very slow when kde compositing is enabled here
<neversfelde> NVIDIA Cards all around here, and no probs
<Tonio_> ati with the opensource drivers here :)
<Tonio_> which also means, at least 2 X.org segfaults a day :/
<neversfelde> hehe, that might be the problem
<Tonio_> I really hope X.org will stabilize in the next month
<neversfelde> we have several reports for ATI in kubunut-de.org forum
<Tonio_> I can confirm there is :)
<neversfelde> :)
<Tonio_> hum, looks like konversation won't let me speak :)
<neversfelde> I think I should go to bed, but several tasks left :(
<ScottK> Tonio__: Bug or feature?
<Tonio_> neversfelde: wasn 't I talking about xorg crashes ? there we go :)
<neversfelde> Tonio_: yes, there are a lot of reports like this
<neversfelde> gnah :(
<Tonio_> wow.... konversation + ati + compositing -> crash
 * Tonio_ loves opensources drivers
<Tonio_> I remember when the xorg team was complaining...
<Tonio_> "want good opensource drivers, please Mr ati and nvidia, release the specs and we'll do them"
<Tonio_> what a joke.....
<Quintasan> Hiho
 * Quintasan is back from trip
<bittin> :o
<eagles0513875> can someone take a look at the upstream bug of bug 301698 the problem could not be reproduced with qt 4.5.0 r961909
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/301698/+text)
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: see ... what do you want to know in this case?
<eagles0513875> for instance since it probably needs testing who to assing it to
<apachelogger> yourself?
<eagles0513875> how woudl i go about testing this bug though
<apachelogger> this case is extremly difficult because upstream did not even request data, but just noted that it seems unreproducible in trunk
<eagles0513875> gotcha thing is i have never gotten an error like that when posting to launchpad
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: apply all patches from qt-copy (in kde svn) to our qt package and rebuild the package, then try if the bug still appears
 * eagles0513875 needs to figure out packaging and pbuilder
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> another option is to check the patch names to try find those which might have fixed this issue
<apachelogger> or read through the patches themselfs
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> as said, difficult to do anything on that bug
<eagles0513875> should i ask jon bout how to proceed i know its not nice to lump it on someone else but for right now i think its above me level
<apachelogger> you can
 * apachelogger wants to note that his trunk build still exposes that bug though
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<apachelogger> that build is > 1 week old, but I doubt the issue was fixed in the meantime
<eagles0513875> i feel bad lumping this on him im still a novice i admit as well that i dont have much time to bug fix i can report bugs upstream but that is about it for now till after 19th of may
<eagles0513875> another question not realted to this bug but devel in general im packaging an updated snapshot of kvirc 4.0 would it make it into the kubuntu-experimental ppa or stay just in my personal ppa
<apachelogger> technically it should go into karmic and then jaunty-backport
<apachelogger> s
<eagles0513875> so anythign that gets updated goes into the next release then pushed back to the previous release
<apachelogger> well, the backport only happens if the package qualifies for backport
<eagles0513875> what would make something get pushed to jaunty as an update
<apachelogger> like a KDE beta will probably not qualify for backport as it actually degrades what is in jaunty by default
<eagles0513875> for instance an updated kvirc snapshot wouldnt that not hurt anything its just an upgrade to latest version of kvirc which is in jaunty
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: well, update != update ... there are stable release updates (minor changes with considerable great impact ... e.g. fixing a crash) ... there are security updates.... and there are backports (which are mostly new versions)
<apachelogger> like amarok 2.1.0 will qualify for backports, but not for SRU nor security
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh ok that clears up alot of stuff
<eagles0513875> backports repos is like the bleeding edge stuff
<apachelogger> well, kinda
<eagles0513875> would pbuilder work for installing it on the local machine then building the package
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: svn snapshot is a different story though, an svn snapshot only would qualify when jaunty included a svn snaphot and when there is no stable release available
<eagles0513875> thing is i dunno what was done for jaunty in regards to kvirc 4.0
<apachelogger> or when the new snapshot provides considerable improvements over the stable release
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: what would you need to know?
<eagles0513875> was kvirc for jaunty built from svn
<apachelogger> take a look at the version number in jaunty
<apachelogger> also, there was no kvirc 4 release yet, so...
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> and that is a way outdated version in the repos
<eagles0513875> its 3039 and they are on 3190
<eagles0513875> another question what would cause an svn version of a program to make a release like kvirc for instance
<apachelogger> can't follow
<eagles0513875> what cause kvirc which is still in svn what got it to be allowed into jaunty
<apachelogger> a horribly broken KDE 3 version I suppose
<apachelogger> you should ask the uploader though
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> it's just common sense surly ?
<ikonia> the best available package is taken
<eagles0513875> even if its missing alot of features
<eagles0513875> for instance themed backgrounds dont work in the version in the repo
<ikonia> if it's the best available - it doesn't matter what's in t
<ikonia> eagles0513875: does it work on any other versions ?
<eagles0513875> on the 3.4.2 it does
<eagles0513875> which is stable
<ikonia> what is the version in the repo ?
<eagles0513875> svn 3039 and they are on svn 3190
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3039&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3039 | Matthias: small fixes for Bernd's fixes :-) And --- as additional gimmick --- no more kwm border. So you need either Alt-F3 o...
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3190&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3190 | Martin K.: automatically created webpage
<ikonia> eagles0513875: has the feature your talking about been removed or is it a bug
<ikonia> it's unusual for a feature to be removed in later versions
<eagles0513875> i think it hasnt been implemented in the version that is currently in the repo
<eagles0513875> i havent installed the latest snapshot
<ikonia> is the svn repo a new branch or just an update to the existing?
<eagles0513875> i dont understand what you mean
<eagles0513875> i got the code from the svn of kvirc
<ikonia> is the branch your talking about in the svn repo a brand new branch, or is it building on the existing code base ?
<eagles0513875> building on the existing code i think not sure
<ikonia> so how can it not have been implmented if it's on the same branch ?
<eagles0513875> i see where you are coming from so then its most likely a bug
<ikonia> I don't know as I don't use it,
<eagles0513875> ill have to compile the latest svn code and see if the issue still exists
<ikonia> how are you compiling it, are you using the same options as the existing deb package ?
<eagles0513875> i dunno how it was compiled
<ikonia> or are you just typing make && make install ?
<eagles0513875> no it seems to use cmake so ill be using cmake
<eagles0513875> i tried with make and make install but there is no make file to go with
<ikonia> ok - but you need to make sure you use the same options as the existing deb package or it's a pointless test that will give miss-leading results
<eagles0513875> how can i determine what was used
<ikonia> strip the deb
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: see how cmake got invoked in the build log :P
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: after stripping it
<apachelogger> ikonia: the svn version doesn't have said feature because it gets rewriten for KDE 4
<apachelogger> which usually comes down to gets rewrittencompletely
<ikonia> apachelogger: which is why I was asking if it was a difference branch or not
<eagles0513875> i didnt know :(
<eagles0513875> to be honest it looks the same as 3.4.2
<ikonia> looks has nothing to do with it
<apachelogger> ikonia: amarok 2 is not a different branch and yet has barely any relation to amarok 1's code ;-)
<ikonia> hence why I was asking about the code base
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<ikonia> apachelogger: may not be a different branch in the repo - but it's a fresh branch of code
<ikonia> although I don't know amarok at all really
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> got based upon amarok 1
<ikonia> how can it be based on amarok 1 yet be a re-write ?
<eagles0513875> hahah just found the cmaake flags
<eagles0513875> dont have to strip the deb its under the about kvirc
<apachelogger> ikonia: that is what happens when you port, refactor and enhance at the same time :D
<ikonia> ok - so it is a seperate branch - it's a new base
<apachelogger> it became a new base
<apachelogger> however, how would you tell it is
<apachelogger> features can also get lost because of the porting alone
<ikonia> thats a good point if it's not noted
<apachelogger> when there is a non-trivial problem preventing the feature's portation for example
<eagles0513875> which in the case of kvirc the theme feature got lost
<ikonia> eagles0513875: do you know it's got lost as you just said it looked like a bug ?
<ikonia> I don't know - which is why I'm asking
 * apachelogger would bet on unfinished porting in this case
<eagles0513875> i wont know until i try the updated svn version
<eagles0513875> in the about kvirc this is showing this was built on march 7th which is almost 2 months old
<ikonia> two months old isn't old
<eagles0513875> depending on how active the dev team is alot could change
<jussi01> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jussi01> or rather
<eagles0513875> mornign to you too jussi01
<jussi01> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that clearly doesn't fit SVN 90% of the time
 * jussi01 waves in apachelogger's direction
<apachelogger> yo jussi01
 * eagles0513875 goes and sits in corner and ponders packaging an updated kvirc version to replace the one thats in repos
<eagles0513875> do you think its a bad idea to have an updated version of kvirc since its still in svn and also in jaunty
<apachelogger> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19358/
 * eagles0513875 waits for konqueror to crash
<eagles0513875> that got my vote i think it would be kool to have the unique login scree like we do splash screen for kubuntu
<apachelogger> maybe I should file an idea "people should stop complaining about kubuntu artwork, but do something about it"
<ikonia> I was just about to say there are tons on kde-look, ubuntu-fy one and submit it
<apachelogger> well, they would need to fit in
<apachelogger> just having a splash doesn't cut the chese
<ikonia> of course not,
<apachelogger> along with that we'd need a kdm theme and probably a wallpaper
<Quintasan> FFFFUUUU
<ikonia> ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you package minion?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what?
<apachelogger> are you a packaging minion?
 * eagles0513875 wants to eventually become a package minion
<Quintasan> apachelogger: looks like :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: anything up on revu to revu?
<eagles0513875> i think gnomefreak is as well lol he was packaging seamonkey when he came on lol
<Quintasan> currently I'm trying to package new minirok but debuild complains about symbolic links
<Quintasan> dunno how to deal with it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i finished Seamonkey nightly yesterday
<apachelogger> Quintasan: show build log
<eagles0513875> ahhh my bad
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ok I need a second because I cleared source :P
<apachelogger> oi vei!
<eagles0513875> koffice has a broken dependency and when installing that dependency first it wants to uninstall my whole kde desktop :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/f66e17ca6
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: You are running jaunty?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you seem to have generated binary blop in your source tree
<apachelogger> that is preventing dpkg-source from creating the diff and makes it wanna die
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: ya i am but stripped it down to kde-base install and building it up that way and when i did this same thing on intrepid the same issue
<Quintasan> apachelogger: duuno, I did "git clone"
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: Wouldn't it be easier to start with Ubuntu Server and install KDE packages?
<apachelogger> ah my fault
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dpkg-source: error:   new version is symlink to minirok
<apachelogger> dpkg-source: error:   old version is directory
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: not a big problem on kubuntu purge kde*
<apachelogger> that means minirok-2.0/src is a directory with $content in the tarball
<apachelogger> but in your source tree it is a symlink to the directory minirok
<eagles0513875> thing is  koffice is really annoying me i cannot install it due to kformula dependency issue and when i try to install kformula it wants to uninstall kde
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, I tared and gzipped the git tree I downloaded
<apachelogger> so either the tarball is all messed up  or you poluted your source tree :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, try to do it again
<apachelogger> and make sure you get rid of the .git dir before taring it up
<Quintasan> hm ok
<eagles0513875> any idea as to why when installing the missing dependency of koffice which is kformula it wants to remove anythign kde that is installed
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: #kubuntu
<apachelogger> for support
<eagles0513875> ok
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: use aptitiude, it shows available solutions for dependencies problems
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: normally i use apt-get build-dep koffice
<eagles0513875> i think there is a bug in the koffice package
 * a|wen notes that if aptitude offers less than 180 options, you haven't messed your system up bad enough
<Quintasan> lol
<eagles0513875> morning a|wen
<eagles0513875> ill have to take a look at the koffice source code
<Quintasan> Hi a|wen
<a|wen> and hi
<a|wen> the sad thing was, that none of the 180 options was what i wanted :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: looks like taring didn't preserve symlinks
<Quintasan> I wonder how should I do it
<eagles0513875> Quintasan: im not a package master but have you tried pbuilder
<eagles0513875> it buidls the package using the .dsc file
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: I'm using pbuilder
<eagles0513875> ahh my bad
 * Quintasan wonders how to create karmic pbuilder env
<a|wen> Quintasan: make a jaunty one and dist-upgrade
<a|wen> and re-creat a fresh one, when we get a debootstrab that supports karmic
<Quintasan> a|wen: lol, looks like the best solution is easiest one, thanks :P
<a|wen> Quintasan: he :) wish it was always so :P
 * a|wen loves his modified pbuilder-dist making all those things easy
<Quintasan> ARGH
 * Quintasan cloned minirok tree for 30th time
<Quintasan> YEAH
<Quintasan> I just discovered --preserve option for tar
<Quintasan> ....
<apachelogger> Quintasan: TBH, there shouldn't be in the source to begin with
<apachelogger> you might wanna poke $upstream in the eye
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nvm this
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It woked
<apachelogger> still, go complain
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but python-kde4-dev has wrong permissons on pykdeuic.py (no +x) and I can't do "make ui"
<apachelogger> again?
<Quintasan> and if I don't make it then configuration dialogs don't work
 * apachelogger fixed that stuff like 300 times by now
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It was just downloaded and installed by pbuilder :/
<apachelogger> maybe we should start a suite of QA tests for bindings
<apachelogger> that package is regressing like no other
<Quintasan> ok so I will leave minrok until this get's fixed
<Quintasan> minirok*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: meanwhile you can annoy upstream with not creating symlinks though :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sure I will, such things give me headace :<
<Quintasan> woah gcc 4.4
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping?
<apachelogger> vorian: ping
<apachelogger> no one heere
<apachelogger> Quintasan: would you happen to know whether we are using pkg-kde-tools yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nope :(
<apachelogger> :S
<a|wen> apachelogger: only in synced packages
<apachelogger> a|wen: why not in the others?
<apachelogger> that would mean that we have to keep kde4.mk from cdbs and the one in pkg-kde in sync
<a|wen> apachelogger: because it places the docs in a dir where they are not found
<apachelogger> Riddell is linking isn't he?
<apachelogger> anyway, I'll just cdbs for now
<apachelogger> but pkg-kde is the longterm target
<apachelogger> a|wen: + we can change that pretty easily :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah .. but that would lead to half the synced packages FTBFS'ing on us
<a|wen> apachelogger: but Riddell will probably do some link-magic in kdelibs ... and the long-term target is to use pkg-kde-tools (and alligning our doc-paths)
<apachelogger> well, debian can't align until they dropped kdebase3
<a|wen> and that will propably take a while i suppose
<a|wen> well if we get the symlink-magic in place, then we should be good
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-klicker
<apachelogger> can you pleas tell me why that changelog lists 3 entries?
<Quintasan> dunno, I think it was dropped, let me check
<apachelogger> a|wen: it all seems rather weird anyway
<apachelogger> neversfelde: bug #364926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 364926 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] FotoWall" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364926
<Quintasan> apachelogger: looks like it's not going to be developed anymore, could you remove it please?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: only revu admins can
<apachelogger> you might catch one in #ubuntuwire
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please rescore the kile and alarm-clock srus in Jaunty.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-gxmailnotify
 * apachelogger notes that apps using qmake usually are the ones with the worst tarball
<Riddell> apachelogger: I am using pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> a|wen: link magic?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, we should start a full migration
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep, the merges should migrate it
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I was thinking about not adding new packages with cdbs' kde4.mk
<apachelogger> then over time we can move the others to use pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> yes, there shouldn't be a reason to use kde4.mk now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about replacing k3b and kaffeine by their respective kde4 version in karmic
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you think we should do this right now ?
 * Tonio_ even thinks we should install kaffeine as default video player
 * eagles0513875 thinks we need to find something better the pulse audio to use. i have more problems then its worth. i cant use my hd sound card drivers :(
<Lure> do we have qt 4.5.1 and qt-creator 1.1 in some ppa?
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Lure: ey !
 * Lure wants to try qt-creator after all the positive blog posts
<Lure> Tonio_: how are you?
<Tonio_> Lure: appart from my eyes, I'm doing well :)
<Lure> Tonio_: +1 on getting k3b and kaffeine asap in karmic
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm having an eye surgery this summer, little problem on that point :/
<Lure> Tonio_: ups, that does not sound that good
<Lure> Tonio_: do you plan to come to akademy?
 * Lure is considering...
<Tonio_> Lure: my company on't pay since I'm leaving my job
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: I probably won't
<apachelogger> Tonio_, Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot036.png
<apachelogger> partitionmanager beta2
<Lure> oh, got something better?
<apachelogger> with kcm
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<Tonio_> apachelogger: packaged on my ppa fyi
<apachelogger> Tonio_: lul, I just updated for karmic :P
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ah ;)
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: i think they will regret loosing you
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm not that in what pkg-kde-tool is doing... do we have to stop using kde4.mk ?
<apachelogger> you really should create a bug report when you update something and don't upload to $archive right away :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: that is a good question indeed
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we have to?
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: bah... everyone can be replaced
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: but the next guy might not be as good as you then they will regret it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what are the benefits in using pkg-kde-tools ?
<apachelogger> there are none
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: the only big problem is that I'm the only one to know everything about the french parliament
<apachelogger> well, no important ones at least
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: I did their distribution mostly alone.... and they'll have to provide support
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: then they will be begging to get you back
<apachelogger> for one we don't need to update all of cdbs to get our kde stuff sorted
<apachelogger> second all the kde related build stuff is in one package
<apachelogger> that's about it
<MatratzenMatze> qtCreator is an very good program IMHO
<Tonio_> eagles0513875: they won't :) cause they know once I've decided something, there's no way I can get back
<eagles0513875> Tonio_: sent you pm to not take channel ot
<Riddell> Tonio_, apachelogger: pkg-kde-tools is the debian version of kde4.mk, since we don't want to alter from debian for no reason we should use pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> okies
<Riddell> kde4.mk only exists because debian weren't getting round to adding a separate cdbs file, now they have we should use it, it's effectively identicle anyway
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've not looked at kaffeine but if we're certain they'll be stable for karmic we should upgrade to the kde 4 versions
<Tonio_> Riddell: it's mostly finished right now
 * apachelogger updates partitionmanager with pkg-kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: target is kde 4.3
 * eagles0513875 should get back ot upstreaming bugs but will have to do that when im fedup of revising
<Riddell> Tonio_: go for it then
<Tonio_> Riddell: kk
 * Riddell spots http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/interview-with-kubuntu-developer-jonathan-thomas
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> damn that puts me to shame
<eagles0513875> im 22 this month and i dotn know how to do jack squat cept upstream bug reporting lol
<eagles0513875> Riddell: thanks for pointing that out im learning bout alot of kool stuff in jaunty
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should blog, fridge, UWN, NYT ...
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: your mentioned in the interview that jon gave
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> *reads*
<eagles0513875> near the bottom bout what a ninja is
<eagles0513875> he mentions you in there
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger thinks that his bug triage work is much more valuable than streamlining the release packaging
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> then again who wants to know about how I triaged 500 bugs a day by forwarding everything to jonny :P
<eagles0513875> hahahahahaha
<eagles0513875> he puts me to shame
 * eagles0513875 will be back later to upstream more bugs after a nap and getting fedup of revising
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I include the kde.mk file, don't I?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162855/
<Riddell> or /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> it's missing debhelper.mk
<Riddell> debian-qt-kde.mk brings that in and quilt
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: our magic must be applied so that debian-qt-kde doesn't insist on quilt being installed
<Riddell> oh aye forgot about that
<Riddell> go ahead if you want to
<apachelogger> sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: You might want to send that back to Debian qt-kde team.
<udoeverything> a|wen: I made the plasma network thingie crash again, but the debug output is not the same as on the link you sent me
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: what are you doign to make it crash maybe i can do the same and can confirm you bug
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: it right click and pick the crtl+S option (on my german system) and then I just change something and press OK
<eagles0513875> well im on english lets me try
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: I am running the experimental from the PPA
<eagles0513875> i am as well
<eagles0513875> but it didnt crash for me
<eagles0513875> a|wen: did you change something from the widget that you have in your ppa to the one in kubuntu-experimental
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: It didn't for me either .. yesterday. Today it did ..
<eagles0513875> have you updating anything
<tsimpson> oops
<tsimpson> stdbot: part
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: I am running Jaunty + normal updates and network plasma widget from the PPA
<eagles0513875> same here but on 64bit
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: OK, I am 32bit
<eagles0513875> strange
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: shall I upload the crashlog somewhere?
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: pastebin then ping a|wen with it
<udoeverything> kk
<eagles0513875> hes the one managing that
<udoeverything> a|wen: crashlog plasma network widget http://pastebin.com/m34b6a5eb
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: just sit and wait
<udoeverything> eagles0513875: OK, it doesn't really affect me much. Shakey Xorg on ATI is way worse ;)
<eagles0513875> good luck with that i have a really annoying audio problem where alsa seems to want to use the pulse audio driver instead of one of 2 drivers of my hd sound card
<udoeverything> yeah, Video and Sound are major construction sites ATM :(
<eagles0513875> for me with jaunty im happy that i have direct rendering out of the box with my card which is quite impressive i havent had to install the proprietary driver and im reluctant to
<udoeverything> being dependent on Skype stinks too :)
<eagles0513875> bah need to get my internal mic and camera working and wacom too
<udoeverything> yeah, I have a Intel netbook and a AMD desktop .. both have Issues atm. I had to switch to Fedora on the netbook ( KMS etc are nice )
<eagles0513875> udoeverything: see pm
<neversfelde> what means /bin/tar: Record size = 8 blocks
<neversfelde> after calling lintian?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: debian bug 522530
<ubottu> Debian bug 522530 in lintian "lintian report mixed with: "/bin/tar: Record size = 8 blocks"" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/522530
<apachelogger> does someone wanna do a cool blog post?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thx
<asd> k
<Bloggeratti> hello
<bittin> hllo
<bittin> *hello
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: we found our blog minion
<Bloggeratti> god darn it , it there not one good blog software that i can use on my KDE desktop, though which i can post to Blogger, proprely!!!!!!!!!!!
<neversfelde> Bloggeratti: probably the wrong channel?
<Bloggeratti> naah i am a devloper, i was making changes to BloGTK , apprently i still hate it more than everyone else
<eagles0513875> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> where did he go to? :P
<eagles0513875> thats your blogger for ya
<apachelogger> bilbo is sensible
 * apachelogger already blogged
<eagles0513875> hes swearing at bloggtk it seems like
<neversfelde> #BloGTK-devel probably
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2009/05/checkinstall-debs-done-cmake-way.html
<eagles0513875> is cmake replacing the traditional make make install method
<apachelogger> no
<a|wen> sebas: crash in the widget rev 961845 (so less than a day old) http://pastebin.com/m34b6a5eb
<apachelogger> it is replacing configure and all the asorted stuff
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=961845&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 961845 | While at it, zero this bugger as well. Might save us some headache in the future (but of course we'll never know). Sigh.
 * txwikinger hates nvidia
<eagles0513875> hi txwikinger whats wrong
<apachelogger> nvidia
<apachelogger> that is wrong :P
<eagles0513875> i have direct rendering without having the proprietary driver installed which is funny
<eagles0513875> ati is mroe wrong the nvidia
<apachelogger> nope, ati specs are available which makes it less wrong
<txwikinger> everytime I upgrade kubuntu the nvidia is playing up
<txwikinger> I am tired of it
<txwikinger> I will never buy nvidia again
<sebas> a|wen: that's one weird crash, the offending line goes:
<sebas> She'll join us for dinner at 2000 it seems
<sebas> Ah.
<eagles0513875> txwikinger: purge it and reinstall the driver
<sebas> Hmpf.
<sebas>     int old = m_numberOfWlans;
<sebas> that one :)
 * apachelogger scratches head
<txwikinger> eagles0513875: Already done
<sebas> And m_numberOfWlans is 99 as the bt says
<apachelogger> that is one weird code right there
<eagles0513875> txwikinger: still same issues
<txwikinger> apachelogger: No wonder if you wrote it :p
<apachelogger> nah, sebas did :P
 * apachelogger only writes weird code when writing ruby, though that might be due to ruby
<a|wen> apachelogger: lol
 * sebas only wrote the Plasma bits
<txwikinger> a language that is name ruby must be an issue in the first place
<sebas> a|wen: is that a reproducable crash?
<apachelogger> hm, italy buys $world
<apachelogger> at least in a $carworld POV
<eagles0513875> a|wen: did you see the paste bin of crash that someone got earlier with network manager im on 64bit and was unable to reproduce it
<a|wen> eagles0513875: do you have the version from kubuntu-experimental?
<a|wen> sebas: i'm testing it in a few moments ... snapshot is only a few hours old, so wasn't built when i last was at the pc
<sebas> Aight, I'll be out for dinner in 20 minutes though
<sebas> Likely to return back online later on though
<a|wen> sebas: not reproducable here
<sebas> Ok, weird, but I can't do anything about it.
<a|wen> sebas: okay ... there looks to have been a lot of reordering today; so i'll see if it appears after that is finished
<sebas> We've been polishing things and hacking on it for the afternoon
<a|wen> so i could see :)
<sebas> I'm at the Amarok sprint at our office in Berlin right now
<sebas> We didn't write new crashes though ;)
<a|wen> hehe ... you wrote them out of the code instead :)
<apachelogger> just commeneted out .... for later use :P
<a|wen> :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: fancytasks?
<apachelogger> oh dear
<neversfelde> apachelogger: Apple feeling :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there some gui to taskel .. maybe we should make the plasmoids group-installable via taskel?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: missing launchpad bug
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think just a metapackage for Universe widgets.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: there is no bug, shall I create it by myself?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: don't package without launchpad bug, you see where that goes with fotowall  :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes
<neversfelde> mhh, ok
<a|wen> neversfelde: looked like fotowall was on it's way to debian?
<apachelogger> ScottK: dpkg should have a more sensible thing for that
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could be, but once you have them installed, they show up in the widget selector, so that's enough.
<apachelogger> sure, but it's a PITA ... there should be a way to mark plasmoids as such within the packaging itself
<apachelogger> and then $apt gui should be able to install them
<apachelogger> or any $group for that matter
<neversfelde> a|wen: where can I check this? Anyway Alessandro was faster than me, so seems that I am out :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: please use pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<a|wen> neversfelde: the ubuntu bug was linked to a debian RFC-bug, that now was renamed to ITP
<apachelogger> ITP is far away from "on it's way" :P
<apachelogger> even "on it's way" is far away from "arrived"
<neversfelde> :)
<ScottK> It wouldn't hurt to mail the owner of the ITP to volunteer to collaborate or see how close they are.
<a|wen> apachelogger: then let's call it "first step"
<apachelogger> ScottK: agreed
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-fancytasks
<apachelogger> a|wen: complained about missing packaging bug and pkg-kde-tools for the .mk
 * a|wen looks
<neversfelde> so pkg-kde-tools is for the make process?
<neversfelde> I opened a [needs packaging bug] for that and will upload another version
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yes
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you shouldn't use kde4.mk from cdbs anymore
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> so only debhelper.mk
<neversfelde> and a build dep on pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no
<apachelogger> neversfelde: the include I pasted enough
<apachelogger> s/enough/above
<apachelogger> instead of the kde4.mk one
<neversfelde> sorry, did not notice this line
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: IMHO that plasmoid should have been implemented as a panel containment
<neversfelde> mhh?
<a|wen> neversfelde: i can't see any other problems apart from those already covered by apachelogger
<neversfelde> ok, I will upload a corrected version, thx
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it should be an alternative panel implementation rather than a plasmoid
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it is more a task manager replacement than a whole panel, I think
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is both
<apachelogger> or rather, it needs both
<apachelogger> just having it live in a default panel is awkward
<apachelogger> not having it there takes away all the features a panel has
<neversfelde> probably it will be a new kooldock someday, but I can't see that it is now
<apachelogger> so IMHO it needs to be a panel implementation with hardcoded taskmanager
<apachelogger> neversfelde: kooldock was a workaround
<apachelogger> and if it becomes that it is a pastard application as it doesn't use the fancy plasma capabilities
<neversfelde> should I rename it somehow?
<neversfelde> mhh, I used kde4.mk for plasma-widget-stasks, so I should correct it
<apachelogger> neversfelde: don't forget to take a look at the groupwise issue :P
<apachelogger> bug 336626
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/336626/+text)
<apachelogger> akonaditray is autostart?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I had a look at it a few minutes ago and I think I understood the problem. But it seems to be a big task and my time is very limited these days, I hope I can get in touch with it soon
<apachelogger> well, it's really just politics ;-)
<apachelogger> you don't need to QA the SRU yourself
<apachelogger> doubting that you have a groupwise server that would be difficult anyway
<neversfelde> well, first I have to find out, what a SRU is :)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there is a pretty nice page in the wiki
<apachelogger> with step-by-step guide
<neversfelde> ok, will have a look at it
<neversfelde> reuploaded that fancy thing
<neversfelde> ist it possible to create a watch file for kde-look?
<a|wen> afaik no
<apachelogger> a|wen: ah
<neversfelde> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> do an ack
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> neversfelde: did you testbuild?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> I don't trust you :P
 * apachelogger invokes pbuild
<neversfelde> hehe
 * a|wen looks at fancytasks again
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> a|wen: builds and looks good
<apachelogger> I am ready to upload if you are ok
<apachelogger> wth
<apachelogger> do launchpad cookies not stick with qwebkit anymore?
<a|wen> i'm okay with the look of it ... but i was just going to testbuild it first
<apachelogger> a|wen: already did :P
<apachelogger> + neversfelde as well if you chose to trust him :P
<neversfelde> seems that noone is trusting me :)
 * a|wen wonders if he can trust apachelogger ;P
<neversfelde> lol
<apachelogger> hehe, young motus always so overly eager to testbuild :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: so you want an ack in REVU, or is it okay for me to just give it here?
<apachelogger> just here
<apachelogger> I'll mention it on revu
<apachelogger> time saver :D
<a|wen> :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: go ahead
<apachelogger>   Uploading plasma-widget-fancytasks_0.8.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> a|wen, neversfelde: thx
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thank yoiu
<neversfelde> -i
<apachelogger> a|wen: wanna write a mail about pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> we probably should inform (k)ubuntu-devel
<a|wen> apachelogger: eh?
<apachelogger> that we now prefer pkg-kde-tools over kde4.mk in cdbs
<a|wen> ahh, use pkg-kde-tools instead of kde4.mk
<apachelogger> so that a) everyone changes packags and b) that no one lets new kde4.mk packages in
<Tonio_> hum stupid question but why do we have both a kdewallpapers and a kdebase-workspace-wallpapers ?
<Tonio_> isn't that a bit.... nasty ?
<apachelogger> possibly
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'll write op a short notice
<apachelogger> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11928 kB, installed size 12372 kB
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Tonio_: artists need to rediscover kdeartwork
<apachelogger> as Riddell put the slogan
<apachelogger> a|wen: k,thx
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so it's just upstream stupid duplication ? :)
<Tonio_> how stupid
<apachelogger> well, upstream just doesn't get that no one needs some 10 wallpapers with an overall size of 50mib
<eagles0513875> O_O
 * eagles0513875 rubs eyes andl ooks again at the siz
 * apachelogger redy ruby eys
<apachelogger> +e
<Tonio_> apachelogger: shouldn't we rename kdebase-workspace-wallpapers to kdewallpapers-extra ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that would make it more clear isn't it ?
<Tonio_> or at least provide it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is extra to kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> so kdewallpapers shoudl be k-w-w-extra
<apachelogger> if that at all
<Tonio_> hum, yeah
<Tonio_> well whatever the one to rename, the current different naming is really strange
 * Tonio_ notes this to fix
<apachelogger> Tonio_: probably needs discussion with debian and/or upstream
<Tonio_> yup yup
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> no apachelogger at linuxtag
<apachelogger> how sad is that
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1410581 ... something I've swallowed completely wrong here; or something i should change/add/remove?
<apachelogger> a|wen: IMHO it indicates that one should upload to get that changed
<apachelogger> which is not what people should do
<apachelogger> at least I don't think so :D
<apachelogger> rather update if/when you merge or if/when you upload a new upstream version
<apachelogger> there is no need to flood the archives with uploads just to get that minor change done
<a|wen> apachelogger: we agree there ... i'll adjust wordings :)
<apachelogger> ok, thx, lookgs good otherwise
<apachelogger> must by typo day again
<a|wen> he
<a|wen> apachelogger: change that paragraph to: "If you care for a KDE4(-based) application, please help by changing it to use pkg-kde-tools when a new upstream version is uploaded. If the (KDE4-version) of the package is in Debian you should hopefully be able to do that by a merge."
<apachelogger> aye, good with me
<a|wen> apachelogger: good; i'll send it to kubuntu-devel as well as ubuntu-devel ?
<apachelogger> a|wen: aye, maybe also motu
<a|wen> i'll add motu as well ... then we'll hopefully hit everyone
<apachelogger> very good
<apachelogger> a|wen++
<a|wen> if not in anything else; then i can always be the secretary writing the mails :P
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger would need a mail minion anyway :P
<apachelogger> a|wen: btw, did you take a look at the l10n paper?
<seele> blah, that intel video driver update doesnt seem to have helped much
<a|wen> apachelogger: uh, which one?
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> a|wen: http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ajk6csn6c2vn_0c6d8rp6w
<apachelogger> this one
<a|wen> apachelogger: looks pretty sensible to me
<apachelogger> a|wen: any additions you can think of?
<a|wen> apachelogger: no, can't think of anything missing ... looks very well thought through
<apachelogger> okies, thanks
<nielsslot> can someone tell me when the first KDE 4.3 beta packages should appear for Jaunty?
<a|wen> nielsslot: we need kde to release the beta first :)
<nielsslot> it's going to be released on May 12
<nielsslot> i'm wondering if there are going to be packages around May 16
<a|wen> nielsslot: the plan is to have PPA packages not to far after the release ... but if that is before may 16 is not known
<nielsslot> a|wen: ok, thanks
<a|wen> nielsslot: is it for demonstrational use on that date?
<nielsslot> kdegames is planning at test day in that weekend
<a|wen> nielsslot: specifically for the 4.3 branch or for trunk?
<nielsslot> not sure.. shouldn't be that much of a difference..
<nielsslot> a|wen: ^^
<a|wen> nielsslot: right ... oh project-neon doesn't have packages for jaunty yet; so no idea in suggesting that
<nielsslot> a|wen: i noticed that already, that's why i asked..
<a|wen> nielsslot: ahh ... well, now i'm also up-to-date on that :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: any plans for project-neon on jaunty?
<a|wen> nielsslot: haven't seen you in here before?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: so there is no kdepim-dev.install in Debian, seems to be a kubuntu problem.
<neversfelde> yes, it is a difference "    - Keep our kdepim-dev package
<ScottK> Somewhere in there is a changelog entry that goes something like "make kdepim-dev actually useful"
<imbrandon> afternoon all
<apachelogger> a|wen: already staging
<apachelogger> actually already done
<apachelogger> but I am doing a new rebuild
<apachelogger> with new qt and all
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Aren't we meant to switch to pkg-kde-tools when we do new upstream releases now?
<imbrandon> nhandler: yes
<nielsslot> a|wen: i'm one of the KTurtle developers.. not very active on IRC though..
<a|wen> nielsslot: okay ... but welcome then :)
<nielsslot> a|wen: thanks :)
<a|wen> nielsslot: just thought the name looked very homely
<nielsslot> a|wen: 'homely'?
<a|wen> nielsslot: nordic at least (DK)
<nielsslot> a|wen: i'm dutch
<a|wen> nielsslot: well, we get mixed up with that all the time in any case :)
<ghostcube_> oha ein holländer
<ghostcube_> :)
<a|wen> well... fancytasks is great if it could stop randomly crashing plasma for me
<a|wen> neversfelde: i hope you are ready to package when a new version arrives :)
<a|wen> oh well, i suppose i wanted them grouped; can't change it back again
<neversfelde> a|wen: sure :)
<a|wen> neversfelde: perfect :) ... one advice; don't enable grouping if you don't want that ;)
<neversfelde> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-03
 * txwikinger has no windows-decorator anymore
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you read this, I'm experiencing latest radeon and radeonhd drivers for a couple of hours...
<Tonio_> Riddell: they seem to fix lots of issues, as both are bugfix releases... for example radeonhd dri support was crashing xorg for me, now works...
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we should consider SRU for those, as we have lots of users complaining about kde4 and current ati cards support...
<Tonio_> Riddell: both packages have been uploaded to my ppa to start with
<ScottK> Tonio_: Talk to bryce about it and what's in his X PPA.
<Tonio_> ScottK: kk, will do tomorrow
<Tonio_> ScottK: didn't knew there was a ppa for this
<ScottK> The problem with video driver SRUs is that better for one almost always has a regression for someone else and we promise SRU is regression free.
<ScottK> I think he blogged it on p.u.c
<Tonio_> yup I agree
<txwikinger> which package has the oxygen theme?
<txwikinger> Tonio_: and nvidia
<Tonio_> txwikinger: I have no machine to test any nvidia driver :/
<txwikinger> I have :)
<txwikinger> 180.44 does not work for me
<txwikinger> 185.18 does
<txwikinger> 185.19
<Tonio_> txwikinger: kde-icons-oxygen
<txwikinger> is that the windows plugin too?
<txwikinger> somehow the oxygen plugin seem to kill kwin
<Tonio_> txwikinger: hu ???
<txwikinger> yeah.. I was surprised too
<Tonio_> txwikinger: oxygen is an icon theme only... unless you are talking about the kwin theme....
<Tonio_> then lemme look at the package for that
<txwikinger> well.. I a talking about the setting you can change for the window
<txwikinger> yes the kwin theme
<txwikinger> the window decoration stuff
<Tonio_> txwikinger: the package is kde-window-manager
<Tonio_> txwikinger: but looks like the problem is very unique to you... I can't imagin this to be a reproducible issue...
<txwikinger> well..the other themes seem to work
<txwikinger> only oxygen is not
<txwikinger> and in the settings it does not show the preview saying there is a problem with the plugin
<Tonio_> txwikinger: tried to purge and reinstall the package ?
<txwikinger> yes
<Tonio_> hum.... the one I told you about ?
<Tonio_> kde-window-manager ?
<txwikinger> yes
<Tonio_> weird... I have oxygen working like a charm here....
<Tonio_> you probably have a corrupted file ar soe points, but how to guess which one ?
<txwikinger> the whole nvidia GeForce 6100 seems to be a very bad regression in jaunty
<txwikinger> I even re-install jaunty from scratch on another partition
<Tonio_> txwikinger: I can't imagin this is an issue due to the graphical drivers
<txwikinger> it was even worse than the upgrade
<Tonio_> txwikinger: yeah, x.org api changes causes most drivers to *suck* atm
<Tonio_> txwikinger: all distros will suffer from this for the next 6 month...
<Tonio_> this isn't ubuntu specific
<txwikinger> do they finally fix x.org ?
<Tonio_> txwikinger: afaik, they have "stabilized" the apis for now, and they expect to provide bugfix releases with performances enhancements
<Tonio_> x.org is THE problem for the desktop, for long, anyway
<txwikinger> well.. I am the opinion x.org needs a major rewrite
<txwikinger> indeed
<Tonio_> those guys do great stuff, but suffer from xfree historical, which is probably a nightmare to deal with...
<txwikinger> sure
<Tonio_> probably restarting another xserver 4 years ago would have been better on the long term....
<txwikinger> true
<Tonio_> but since everyone wanted to get rid of xfree shortly, there was no other option
<txwikinger> I was complaining about xserver for more than 4 years ;)
<Tonio_> txwikinger: nobody figured out why apple took everything from a bsd linux except from the X server :)
<Tonio_> and they recoded their own from scratch.... there is certainly a reason for this !
<txwikinger> yep... xserver does not even have proper memory management
<txwikinger> and no compression either
<Tonio_> I really hope in the future, X.org will really becoe stable, without those crappy regressions, and especially be able to deal with what windows does correctly for 10 years now...
<txwikinger> it is a big waste of space causing lots of swapping issues
<Tonio_> dual screen and beamers detection still is completly random with X.org...
<txwikinger> well.. a rewrite from scratch would not be bad
<Tonio_> drivers should be in kernel land or years now... X.org is only able to detect the driver to use for... one year ? windows does it for 15 years
<Tonio_> well if they did that 4 years ago, we would probably have something more stable now...
<txwikinger> yes
<Tonio_> but well... I still have hope for the future, although I really consider X.org the major issue for anyone that wants linux on the desktop
<txwikinger> Mark said something about major work on xorg for karmic
<Tonio_> one day or another, he'll have a problem with X, for sure
<txwikinger> Is that the same you are talking about?
<ScottK> txwikinger: xorg is upstream work, nothing Ubuntu is going to do major work on.
<Tonio_> txwikinger: not sure... I don't know about mark's plans...
<Tonio_> txwikinger: and I'm generally the kind of person that believe things when he sees them
<txwikinger> well. if upstream nothing is happening and ubuntu is supposed to be the desktop linux
<txwikinger> there is no choice but to take ownership at some point
<Tonio_> txwikinger: so before anything concrete's announced, I don't mind whatever, mark, or any other person in fact, says...
<txwikinger> I agree.. I just wondered what he meant
<imbrandon> papa^W Tonio_ !!
<Tonio_> but yeah, if each distro had at least one full time X.org dev paid for that, then it would be better
<txwikinger> It is difficult to plan your professional future on something that has no pan
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon :)
<txwikinger> plan
<txwikinger> hi imbrandon
<Tonio_> imbrandon: don't call me like this, I'm not with my girlfriend anymore !
<imbrandon> ouch
<Tonio_> imbrandon: she cheated on me for 8 month and announced me she left me 3 month before we get married...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: that was rude for sure !
<imbrandon> i'm sorry to hear that
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it was one year ago, that's old story now
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you couldn't new... that's the reason I left ubuntu for about  month, before coming back
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> s/new/now/
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but yeah, I went through a kind of depression at the time...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: what about you, old friend ? :)
<imbrandon> as did i with my divorce, but alas, we're both back :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I have not any contact with my ex now
<imbrandon> not much, just catching back up on old habbits
<Tonio_> cheating on me for 8 month was really unacceptable...
<imbrandon> both being back i mean you and me, not me and her :)
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> especially when doing this and preparing the weddig in the meantime....
<Tonio_> ahhhhhhhhhh !!!!!! sorry I got it wrong...
<Tonio_> then I'm sorry for you too...
<imbrandon> no worries, mine was ahile back too, next time we're in the same city we'll drink a beer to it. :)
<imbrandon> maybe in november when UDS is in the US/Cali
<Tonio_> imbrandon: sure
<Tonio_> imbrandon: you won't be in barcelona ?
<imbrandon> not this time, i dident have the time to make it
<imbrandon> this round
<imbrandon> just started my own business , still getting it off the ground
<imbrandon> :)
 * txwikinger is trying to do the same
<imbrandon> broke the $25k USD this month though, seems to be doing ok :)
<Tonio_> hehe, that's great
<Tonio_> on my side, I'm leaving my company, so I'm currently searching for a new job...
<Tonio_> but I really don't want to work on my own...
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: staying in france ? ( probably at leaste )
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm loving cheese way too much to leave :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> imbrandon: i'll probably stay in paris for the next 2 years, and will then back to where my friends and family leaves, in nantes
<imbrandon> you could come to the US with "yellow mustard" and "cheese food"
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Tonio_> real mustard yeah, not that horrible american one.... :)
<Tonio_> it has no taste !
<txwikinger> there is no cheese in US
<Tonio_> txwikinger: bah there is, just it's very different from what we consider to be cheese in france :)
<imbrandon> txwikinger: yea we had this talk before ( in person too ) , thus the joke :P heheh
<Tonio_> txwikinger: it wouldn't be possible to produce this in the US due to hygiena purpose I guess
<txwikinger> well.. they make it from milk.. but I would not call it cheese ;)
<Tonio_> txwikinger: better not know how french cheese are made sometimes :) haha
<txwikinger> yeah... French cheese you have to eat fast... otherwise you need to hunt it
<imbrandon> lol
<Tonio_> txwikinger: but cheese is that way : the more it smells, the better it tastes !
<vorian> yo
<txwikinger> diary products are far too expensive here in North America anyway
<txwikinger> No EU subsidies
<Tonio_> I got one once, my cooler remembered me of it for at least 3 weeks
<Tonio_> this was one trully exceptionnal :)
<imbrandon> hahaha
<Tonio_> and mustard goes the same way
<Tonio_> I remember in the US, when we went to a restaurant, the guy ordered some "Dijon mustard" especially for me
<Tonio_> that was very smart I must say
<txwikinger> Well.. you get Dijon mustard here
<Tonio_> but the taste was like... real one with 40% water in it... not strong enough
<Tonio_> txwikinger: yeah but the taste is really different
<Tonio_> txwikinger: real dijon mustard is really, really strong
<txwikinger> Well.. I don't use a lot of mustard
<imbrandon> that was me silly, at google after the day one day we went to town
<txwikinger> I usually cook with lots of spices anyway
<imbrandon> with lesley
<Tonio_> txwikinger: sometimes, it can get me to cry, when I put too much of it
<txwikinger> Tonio_: Ever tried Dortmund Löwensenf?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: was it you ? hum I must say I don't remember who that was :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I said it was really smart !!! :)
<imbrandon> heh yea it was me
<Tonio_> txwikinger: nope, what's this ?
<imbrandon> i think i even have pictures at that dinner
<imbrandon> somewhere
<Tonio_> german mustard ?
<txwikinger> it is the hottest mustard you can get in Germany
<txwikinger> I mean original German mustard
<txwikinger> However, mustard does not affect me
<txwikinger> I lived to long in Texas
<txwikinger> I just say jalopeños
<Tonio_> this is something I don't understand... american's love food with lots of spices in it, but whatever comes from "european culture" doesn't have any taste...
<Tonio_> that's true for mustard, cheese, coffee...
<Tonio_> I don't understanf that
<txwikinger> Well.. most american food is very blend
<txwikinger> only when you have other cultural influences you get spicy food
<Tonio_> appart from that, food ain't that bad in the US, especially in california... I like tex-mex food
<txwikinger> I rarely eat prepared food
<txwikinger> I cook everything myself
<Tonio_> txwikinger: same as I do :)
<txwikinger> That way it has some taste ;)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I promiss to come with french mustard next time we meet !!!
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but I don't know if french cheese is easy to bring in the US...
<txwikinger> probably not
<Tonio_> especially since I don't want my clothes to smell the all week....
<Tonio_> :)
<txwikinger> especially if it is not pasteurised
<Tonio_> txwikinger: bah real cheeses are pasteurised !!
<txwikinger> Not in France :p
<Tonio_> txwikinger: yeah, that's an exception I know... and it's pretty rude with european laws to keep this that way....
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> deal
<Tonio_> I think what chirac wanted to do what to get french cheese part of the UNESCO patrimony (unsure if the word is the good one)
<Tonio_> so that it gets protected....
<txwikinger> Well.. pasteurisation of mil is actually not without problem
<txwikinger> You have a lot more lactose intolerances by people due to pasteurisation
<Tonio_> txwikinger: non pasteurisation you mean ?
<Tonio_> txwikinger: oh yeah, that's true
<Tonio_> txwikinger: well in france we're probably protected against this I guess
<txwikinger> the bacteria that usually break down the lactose are killed by the procedure
<Tonio_> but for people that never had any non pasteurised milk, that makes sense
<txwikinger> Anyway goats milk is a lot better than cows milk anyway
<Tonio_> goats ? what is it ?
<txwikinger> Unfortunately it is far more difficult here to get goats milk than anywhere else I lived before
<Tonio_> ah ! got it
<Tonio_> txwikinger: quite common in france, in fact, but as for cheese, I prefer cow milk
<Tonio_> but yeah it's said to be better on an healthy purpose...
<txwikinger> well.. there is also good goats cheese
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'd like to get you some "puant de lille" one of my prefered cheese
<txwikinger> But more in Spain than in France
<Tonio_> the name litteraly means "smelling of lille" :)
<Tonio_> for those guys to call it like this, I guess you can imagin how smelling it is !
<ScottK> Isn't Lille a pretty industrial town? I'm not sure I like the idea.
<Tonio_> txwikinger: yep
<Tonio_> ScottK: industrial ? not espacially
<ScottK> OK, I must be thinking of somewhere else.
<Tonio_> ScottK: except from what is related to "charbon" but I don't have the translation for this
<Tonio_> ScottK: it also is the region of french who is said to have the strongest cheeses
 * txwikinger drove through Lille a lot about 6 years ago
<imbrandon> ahh
<ScottK> Tonio_: Google says charbon = coal, which I believe fits.
<Tonio_> oki, so there it is
<ScottK> My high school French vaguely tells me that's right.
<Tonio_> txwikinger: already went in france ?
<txwikinger> Tonio_: Yep
<txwikinger> I used to be a lot in France
<Tonio_> ScottK: so yes, that's kind of industrial :)
<Tonio_> txwikinger: hum another french speaker then... hehe
<txwikinger> I think Lille used to be very industrial, but not anymore
<Tonio_> txwikinger: and you never tried lille's cheeses ?
<Tonio_> if the answer's not, then you missed something...
<txwikinger> Tonio_: Seulement un peu
<Tonio_> txwikinger: :)
<ScottK> txwikinger: That would make sense.  My recollection was from reading something about World War II history.
<Tonio_> afaik, it was mostly textile industry and coal industry
<Tonio_> wikipedia can tell us more...
<txwikinger> ScottK: yes... most of the areas in Europe that where coal based lost a lot of industry in the 80s
<Tonio_> "At the beginning of the 19th century, Napoleon I's continental blockade against the United Kingdom led to Lille's textile industry developing itself even more fully""At the beginning of the 19th century, Napoleon I's continental blockade against the United Kingdom led to Lille's textile industry developing itself even more fullyAt the beginning of the 19th century, Napoleon I's continental blockade against the United Kingdom led to
<Tonio_>  textile industry developing itself even more fully
<Tonio_> oups sorry for the double paste...
<txwikinger> Lille is just at the border to Belgium
<Tonio_> "Throughout the 1960s and 70s, the region was faced with some problems after the decline of the coal, mining and textile industries. From the start of the 1980s, the city began to turn itself more towards the service sector."
<Tonio_> there it is, so the cheese is probably fine, ScottK :)
<txwikinger> And not too far away from Calais
<ScottK> ;-)
<imbrandon> wow , i have a nack for getting everyone offtopic :)
<imbrandon> was a slow night anyhow
<Tonio_> http://www.aftouch-cuisine.com/en/vieux-lille-99.htm
<Tonio_> imbrandon: tell me if you'd like to try this ! :)
 * imbrandon looks
<Tonio_> "To reserve to the fans of cheeses with honest odor not to say strong" <- understatement, believe me :)
<imbrandon> lol, says it smells like amonia?
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i'll try anything, once , not to say will ever again :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: :) something like this indeed, but the taste is really different
<Tonio_> imbrandon: it's *really* strong
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but also (imho of course), really good
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just don't plan to kiss your girlfriend for the next 12 hours :)
<Tonio_> if that's acceptable for you then you might try :)
<imbrandon> :)
<Tonio_> I' should consider goind to sleep for now....
<Tonio_> have a good evening, all !
<txwikinger> hehe.. it is almost time to get up in France
<Tonio_> 4h30... indeed :/
<imbrandon> gnight Tonio_
<Tonio_> imbrandon: good night :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: http://www.teddingtoncheese.co.uk/acatalog/de433.htm
<txwikinger> Good night Tonio_
<Tonio_> imbrandon: this one is probably more "honnest" in its description of the vieux-lille :)
<imbrandon> kk
 * Tonio_ beds for real
<eagles0513875> a|wen: ping
<eagles0513875> whats goign on with koffice that is in the repos i am unable to install it due to kformula dependency and when i install kformula it wants to remove my entire desktop install
<a|wen> eagles0513875: pong
<Quintasan> hi
<a|wen> hullo Quintasan
<Quintasan> hmm I think we could include Plasmaboard widget in karmic
<Quintasan> How do I make pbuilder place *.deb files to somewhere else than /var/cache/pbuilder/$dist/result?
<apachelogger> seriously now
<apachelogger> I need a server for project neon
<apachelogger> Quintasan:  --buildresult
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually, you might want to check out the pbuilder-hooks there is some fine command in there to drop all useful stuff relative to the dsc rather than somewhere in the filetree
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<Quintasan> btw. I'm going to ask revu admins to delete my files there, most of those are discontinued :/
<apachelogger> fancy :D
<a|wen> apachelogger: the PPA's are not good enough?
<Quintasan> argh, I hate this. I should make a patch for updating the *.desktop entry becuase upstream forgot to do so @_@
<apachelogger> a|wen: the ppas are doing 0.1 % of the work
<apachelogger> I could shake a soyuz reimplementation out of rails hat in about one day :P
<a|wen> hehe, of course :P
<apachelogger> the problem is doing the stuff before uploading
<a|wen> apachelogger: so you are looking for a PPA-feeder where you could automate all the stuff
<apachelogger> i.e. fetch the source, tar it up, merge with packaging, upload packaging etc.
<apachelogger> a|wen: aye
<apachelogger> the current server is a) running gentoo, which doesn't help a lot b) getting slower every day
<a|wen> oh my ... that does sound like the wrong place to be
<apachelogger> well, if only I had an ubuntu chroot I would be pretty happy
<a|wen> i know that feeling
 * Sput knows that feeling the other way round :)
<a|wen> i'm doing java compiling/packaging on a solaris/sparc box for my work ... half the tools are gnu-tools and the other half is the sun-tools (and 40% of the man-pages point to the wrong one) :/
 * apachelogger would not care if the OS was mac as long as he can haz a chroot with $whatever fits the task
<a|wen> agreed ... though i suppose tha gentoo is using gnu-tools as well (that helps a lot for scripting things)
<apachelogger> not if half the stack upon it breaks every once in a while
<apachelogger> vim was broken for weeks
<Sput> I find most hard to work with other distros as soon as it comes to configure anything, even simple tasks like network
<Sput> since tools, scripts and config files are quite different
<a|wen> haha, that is indeed a problem ... at least the solaris-box is stable
<Sput> if I have to maintain mom's kubuntu box, I find myself at a loss regularly :)
<a|wen> Sput: solution: start using kubuntu yourself ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maintain a kubuntu box?
<apachelogger> you mean unbreak ubuntu breakage? :P
<Sput> a|wen: I'm not compatible to *buntu :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah, that is the essense of it
 * apachelogger is wondering why ubuntu wants to apply an already applied patch to qt-copy
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> solution: use the python version
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> that can't unapply them :D
 * Sput isn't compatible to any release-based distro, for that matter
<apachelogger> even for a server?
<Sput> even for that.
<apachelogger> hm
<Sput> I usually use Gentoo Stable for servers
<Sput> that rarely if ever breaks
<apachelogger> oh
<Sput> ...if you update regularly, that is
<apachelogger> that explains
<Sput> unstable (~arch) sometimes has issues, but nothing I couldn't fix, and if it's something serious, it gets fixed very quickly usually
<apachelogger> well, any breakage is too much breakage for my liking
<apachelogger> in the server use case
<Sput> but our stabilization policy is quite rigorous, so Gentoo Stable shouldn't have issues :)
<Sput> meh, all software sucks anyway :)
<apachelogger> unlike ubuntu stable which breaks with every 10th update :D
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> that is interesting
<Sput> for some reason I feel like dist-upgrading a release-based distro is more of a risk than doing rolling releases
 * a|wen wonders what apachelogger does to his ubuntu systems :P
<apachelogger> apparently apply_patches from qt-copy depends on .svn
<Sput> probably because it gave me more issues in the past :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: I don't the updaters do
<apachelogger> Sput: depends on how you dist-upgrade ... with apt-get or aptitude you are mostly boned
<a|wen> apachelogger: ahh, you mean release -> release updates?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> those were suddenly phonon starts crashing and stuff :P
<a|wen> what does phonon do on your server :P
<Sput> what I mostly don't like is having to run with old core components for far too long - e.g. the intel drivers have been fixed for me for quite a while already, while jaunty still has that slow and unreliable stack, if I followed things correctly
<Sput> and I guess kernel/xorg/intel updates will have to wait for another 6 months now for most kubuntu users
<a|wen> that "broken" xorg/intel stack should never have allowed to enter ubuntu imo
<Sput> then you'd still be at 2.4
<Sput> because intel was mostly b0rked between 2.5 - 2.7
<Sput> and 2.4 had a whole bunch of other issues :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: I was talking stable machine ... besides I like using KDE for server management anyway :P
<a|wen> hehe, i know that :P
<Sput> but yeah, that's my main issue with released-based distros. at some point, distro maintainers need to decide for a given version of core components, and that decision sticks for 9 months then
<apachelogger> a|wen: of course it should have entered ubuntu
<apachelogger> after all 9.04 is not LTS
<apachelogger> so why would anyboy care :P
<Sput> from version freeze to release of the next distro
<a|wen> apachelogger: oh yeah ;)
<apachelogger> they have to lower the quality mid-LTS so that everyone will notice how stable LTS is right away
<Sput> and then distro maintainers need to care about old versions, backport fixes etc themselves if upstream doesn't support the release anymore
<Sput> messy :)
<a|wen> with x.org it seems you either have to go with rolling problems or static problems in anyway ... whatever one prefer
<apachelogger> actually that is a quite reasonable product policy canonical could be applying
<Sput> but rolling problems are much moar fun!
<apachelogger> indeed they are
<Sput> every update you get another surprise
<Sput> like KDE :D
<Sput> running KDE trunk is fun, really, even though sometimes things break
<a|wen> Sput: stick to kubuntu development release :P
<apachelogger> rolling updates on stable release are the real fun stuff
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> clearly newt doesn't want to be compiled against $HOME
<apachelogger> but the new qt-copy magic I applied to neon seems to be working
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, but KDE tends to rely on a bunch of stuff that needs to be really new as well
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> KDE makes me suffer at least once a month :P
<Sput> like policykit... that was a mess for Gentoo, because we don't require policykit in the distro
<Sput> the gnome maintainers had to patch it out of gnome as well
<apachelogger> funs
<Sput> we support it now (finally), but don't require it
<Sput> the cost of flexibility...
<apachelogger> btw, recently I stumbled upon a discussion whether downstream should maintain it's packaging in KDE's SVN using cpack :D
<apachelogger> that made my day for sure :D
 * Sput really needs to figure out how to create a windows installer for quassel using cpack
<Sput> I don't think it's suited for distro packages at all :)
<apachelogger> it isn't
<apachelogger> you can do fairly useful deployments
<apachelogger> but only for you as $upstream dude
<apachelogger> there is no automagic dependency detection and stuff
<apachelogger> + you can't split packages in a way other than binary and -dev
<apachelogger> Sput: anyway, getting a windows installer shouldn't be too difficult, you should just need to set a few cpack vars, include cpack and then run cpack after make finished
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah that's what I understood from the miserable docs
<apachelogger> http://www.cmake.org/Wiki/CMake:Packaging_With_CPack#Using_CMake_variables_to_configure_CPack
<apachelogger> you need nsis installed though
<Sput> mhm
<Sput> well, I might look into that at some point
<Sput> right now I can't be bothered to boot that $#@@$ XP VM
<apachelogger> I would do it if I had a windows build environment :D
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Waters of Nazareth" by Justice [Cross]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Sput> apachelogger: my windows build environment makes me suicidal
<apachelogger> lol
<eagles0513875> a|wen: is there a new package of the network-manager widget
<eagles0513875> i noticed some issues with it on the mailing ilst and i was wondering if you would like me to get on it adn do sometesting
<apachelogger> a|wen: ScottK suggested that we do QA tracking in the wiki
<apachelogger> so, setup a couple of testcases and make everyone comment on them
<apachelogger> simplified qa.ubuntu.com in a way
<apachelogger> a|wen: ping
 * eagles0513875 goes to start upstreaming bugs form me winblows desktop
<eagles0513875> anything for testing or upstreaming please let me know
 * apachelogger is wondering whatever happened to smarter
<eagles0513875> he was in here last night a bit then left didnt say anything i just saw him leave irc
<apachelogger> ~seen smarter
<kubotu> smarter was last seen 14 hours, 27 minutes and 46 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: 113 (No route to host))
<apachelogger> must be busy with something for sure :D
<eagles0513875> like i said he left irc lol
<eagles0513875> more bugs heading upstream :) while im studying as well
 * eagles0513875 cheers as all kdepim bugs on the edge list have been upstreamed
<apachelogger> ryanakca: weren't you working on a wiki theme?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: just wondering ... do you actually link the reports to launchpad?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: any ETA on that?
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: yes i do
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: ok :)
<eagles0513875> :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Canonical's security people are reviewing it... Ng tells me it'll get put up shortly after they review it.... so no :/
<eagles0513875> thats why when i need someone to look at upstream bug i link them to the bug on launchpad apachelogger
<apachelogger> ryanakca: if their security team == ubuntu security then we might have it up by 2020
<eagles0513875> and ie7 lol i know the dreaded winblows browser lol but it hates this one bug really badly this one bug keeps freezing me browser lol
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kububntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManagerQA
<apachelogger> is that URL too long?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *nod*, I seem to remember it having taken ages to get the drupal theme reviewed. However, I don't see why it should take that long to get it review. All the components are already up on one of their servers, be it www.kubuntu.org or help.ubuntu.com/community
<ryanakca> Well, it's better than say w.k.o/Kububntu/PWNMQA :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^ pretty pretty please poke someone from canonical security
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I thought about that as well :D
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: you want me to pull out a long url lol that seems to be ok url wise with me
<apachelogger> maybe I should kill the QA
<apachelogger> there is no other usecase anyway ;-)
<ryanakca> Do we need the Widget part, or do we already know it's a widget since it's a plasma thing?
<apachelogger> maybe kill plasma?
<apachelogger> or
<eagles0513875> you say that now then someone shows up wiht a usecase lol and then you say to yourself hell i shoudla done it
<apachelogger> PlasmoidNetworkManager
<eagles0513875> whats going on that wiki
<eagles0513875> plasmoidnetworkmanager sounds better
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> the reason I use that awfully long name is because that is what the package is named like
<eagles0513875> and i would get rid of qa as well if its on a wiki its common sense to know that its gonna be a how to or faq or what ever
<eagles0513875> hummmm
<eagles0513875> then i would stick with the package name that way if people search by the package name they will find it
<ryanakca> Then leave it with it's awefully long name, I don't think people will be typing it in that often, they'd probably access it as a link more often than not, no?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> one question left
<apachelogger> should we subpage the QA
<apachelogger> i.e. PWNM/0.0~svn1000
<apachelogger>  PWNM/0.0~svn1201
<apachelogger> etc.
<eagles0513875> im not quite understanding
<apachelogger> so we can differ testing easier
<ryanakca> Well, would you have something other than QA for PWNM? If so, yes, if not, I wouldn't
<apachelogger> only QA
<ryanakca> Might as well, for an extra character it leaves the door open for adding more pages to it down the road
<apachelogger> it's just that I suspect we need to run QA on multiple versions/revisions in order to determine the best one
<apachelogger> in which case it would make sense to create subpages per testing version
<eagles0513875> qa= quality assurance in thsi case or question answer
<apachelogger> former
<eagles0513875> i agree we probably would need to run multiple revisions before we find the best one the qa on the wiki will be handy to keep track of faults each revision has
<apachelogger> ryanakca: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kububntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager what do you think?
<eagles0513875> im no expert but me like
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe we should group the different kinds of Wireless encrytions
<apachelogger> 1.x Wireless (no security), 2.x Wireless (WEP), 3.x Wireless (WPA), 4.x Wireless (WPA2) ...
<apachelogger> would be a quite long list though :D
<apachelogger> or maybe just add a comment to every wireless case "repeat with evey supported security system"
<eagles0513875> length shouldnt matter though
<apachelogger> well, compared to the use
<eagles0513875> question bug 150399 what package does that affect
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150399 in kdebase ""Create new >Link to > Hard disk device" doesn't work with UUIDs/LABELs in fstab" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150399
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: what package does bug 150399 effect. im trying to upstream it but i dont know what package it effects
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 150399 in kdebase ""Create new >Link to > Hard disk device" doesn't work with UUIDs/LABELs in fstab" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150399
<apachelogger> not sure
<eagles0513875> ill choose kde which is a general kde bug
<eagles0513875> im knocking them bugs upstream and knocking them good
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: libkonq or konqueror/libkonq
<apachelogger> something like that
<eagles0513875> whoops :( put as gen kde bug
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: also!
<eagles0513875> well all kdebase bugs on the edge upstream
<apachelogger> this applies only to rightclick in dolphin -> new -> new device link -> harddisk
<apachelogger> unlike what the launchpad bug says in it's description
<apachelogger> I forgot to update that
<eagles0513875> ahhhh ok
<eagles0513875> you have the link to the upstream bug as well
<eagles0513875> its all good
<apachelogger> so, the description in launchpad is only partially reasonable
<apachelogger> the part about systemsettings is complete crap
<eagles0513875> feel free to make any changes to the bug report
<eagles0513875> down stream has the upstream link and upstream has the downstream link
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you really have to reconsider your upstreaming work
<apachelogger> "This applies to gutsy gibbon 7.10 as of 2007-10-08 (beta, fully updated)"
<apachelogger> this completely important information to upstream
<apachelogger> *unimportant
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> couldn't be any less unimportant
 * eagles0513875 makes not to self take out useless information
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you should edit the stuff, also in some cases you can not just use the description but should read the comments as those in most cases include the realyl vital information for the bug
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<apachelogger> in addition to that reading the comments will make you understand the stuff and thus learn things about the system ;-)
<eagles0513875> for instance is it ok to include the original post and comments with the original posts
<tsimpson> it's amazing no one fixed the long description for libgettext-ruby1.8
<eagles0513875> hi tsimpson morning to you
<tsimpson> "Ruby GetText Package is Native Language Support Library and Tools which modeled after GNU gettext package."
<apachelogger> tsimpson: no one uses the lib
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: is there a newer 2.1 amarok snapshot in a ppa
<apachelogger> I took a look at it the design alone is so horrible it made me wanna cry
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: re original post + comments: well, best is if you can rediscribe what was analyzed in the launchpad bug report without copying around
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: you can also send a list to kubuntu-devel and ubuntu-bugs that one shall update the description when marking it as upstreamable
<apachelogger> which one should do anyway
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I was juts looking at it because it's where rbot gets the '"%{keyword}" % {:keyword => "something"' stuff from
<apachelogger> but especially I did not do this because at the time mostly JontheEchidna was doing the upstreaming anyway
<eagles0513875> ubuntu-bugs im banned in until i can prove myself
<apachelogger> interesting
<eagles0513875> funny thing is he has passed it to another jonathan lol
<eagles0513875> me
<apachelogger> jonny is no minion anymore :(
<apachelogger> good ol times that were
<eagles0513875> that i dont take channels off topic unless you want ot tlak to hobbsee for me
<eagles0513875> he puts me to shame
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I see
<eagles0513875> upstreaming went from one jonathan to another
<eagles0513875> thats funny
<Mamarok> apachelogger, Riddell : we have a serious problem with the qtscriptbindings from the ppa
<Mamarok> the package doesn't install anything, except a copyright mention in /usr/share/
<eagles0513875> not only that
<Mamarok> so it's empty, exactly like the amarok-dbg...
<eagles0513875> for some reason when i try to delete a song from the play list it crashes and get an incomplete backtrace
<eagles0513875> like you just mentioned Mamarok
<Mamarok> no wonder 2.0.90 crashes on start...
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: not related, the problem is worse
<eagles0513875> well could the backtrace be related at all
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: as I said, you can't get a useful backtrace with an empty debug package *sigh*
<eagles0513875> i was wondering what was up with the backtrace stuff
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: look at the package, it's obvious
<eagles0513875> ya
<apachelogger> Mamarok: interesting
<apachelogger> Mamarok: libqtscriptbindings1_0.1.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1_i386.deb (3.2 MiB)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: we get tons of bug reports about scripts causing crashes, it's likely a package issue on your side
<apachelogger> from the looks of it that copyright file must be very big
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, I just installed it, and can't find anything else than the copyright mention in /usr/share
<apachelogger> Mamarok: dpkg -L libqtscriptbindings1
<Mamarok> well, then there is a problem with the bindins not being loaded or having a wrong version or an env variable not set
<apachelogger> then no script would be working
<apachelogger> which is not the case afaik
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and the scripts do not work, internal and external, for 2.0.90
<Mamarok> who else uses these bindings outside Amarok?
<apachelogger> no one
<Mamarok> well, the scripts do not work at all, so no idea what went wrong
<apachelogger> works here
<Mamarok> apachelogger: it actually DOESN'T work for a lot of users rporting crashes with 2.0.90 on jAUNTY
<apachelogger> would a libqtscriptbindings1-dbg package help?
<Mamarok> sry, capslock
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Nikolaj is here in a sec - he investigated
<Nightrose> apachelogger: does it install stuff for you besides the copyright?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: if it looks like the amarok-dbg then I don't think so, no valid backtraces so far from Jaunty users
<Mamarok> with amarok-dbg installed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there is more than just that copyright
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 32 or 64?
<apachelogger> 32, 64 and lpia
<Mamarok> apachelogger: we have tested and installed it, crashes here and for many users
<apachelogger> Mamarok: dpkg -L libqtscriptbindings1
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yes, I've seen that, still, the bindings are *not* loaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think the only solution to translations is just stop using Rosetta until it is demonstrated not broken.
<apachelogger> ScottK: will do if they don't sort the stuff marked with [5]
<apachelogger> I am tired of watching them destroy 6 months of work
<Nightrose> apachelogger: it should in /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/scripts nikolaj says and after installing the scriptbindings there is nothing there
<apachelogger> seriuosly now
<apachelogger> can someone run dpkg -L
<Nightrose> yea i'll ask him
<Nightrose> sec
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I did, it installs something, but then the bindings are not loaded, it still crashes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: they are in /usr/share instead of lib - trying to copy them now
<Nightrose> apachelogger: bingo
<Nightrose> when copying it works
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: i can verify what Mamarok said about debug
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: that is confirmed since about a week...
<apachelogger> all this pointless flood towards me
<eagles0513875> ok
 * eagles0513875 shuts up and gets ready to head out to church
<apachelogger> Nightrose:   Uploading qtscriptgenerator_0.1.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Quintasan> hmm so far I didn't had any crashes with amarok form ppa
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> 105mb of dbg packages :3
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger 
<Nightrose> thanks
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thanks, will test ASAP
 * eagles0513875 hugs apachelogger for his dedication to amarok which is the best media player for linux
<Quintasan> apachelogger: don't want to be a bother but what about python-kde4-dev?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: testbuilding fix for -dbg
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm? what about it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it has wrong permissions on pykdeuic.py, no +x
<apachelogger> well, you are a packaging minion, fix it and ask a sponsor to sponsor :P
<Quintasan> Sir! Yes sir!
<Quintasan> :>
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: whats the next rank after upstream minion lol
<apachelogger> upstream dood
<eagles0513875> whats next after the upstream ranks
<Quintasan> but i herd it's upstream mudkip
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> nothing
<apachelogger> once you are upstream, you are upstream
<apachelogger> no more or less than that :P
<eagles0513875> no packaging or anything like that :(
<apachelogger> well you can go downstream again :P
<Quintasan> eagles0513875: you can also develop m4d n1nja skills and join Kubuntu Ninjas
<eagles0513875> i think a rank system be developed depending on karma points again
<eagles0513875> need to get meself unbanned from a few channels before i can do anythign else
 * eagles0513875 bbl
<Quintasan> seriously, how did you get banned?
<apachelogger> you really don't wanna know :P
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> if you say so
<Quintasan> hmm
<apachelogger> seriuosly, I can't sleep very well since I got told
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> So it must be really terrible
<apachelogger> eventually that is why my last relationship ended
<apachelogger> waking up in the middle of the night screaming is not too good for that, thats for sure ;-)
<Quintasan> hmm, how I should set permissions, there are no entries for pykdeuic.py :S
<apachelogger> lunchpad got more timeout errors than my desktop when I am compiling 4 apps at once
<apachelogger> Quintasan: debian/rules for example
<apachelogger> or you patch cmake to do that
<Quintasan> Don't even mention it, I wait ~10 seconds for it to start loading
<Quintasan> launchpad ofc
<apachelogger> and timeout #6
 * apachelogger turns on konqui's autoreload plugin and gets a cup of tea
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger a cookie
<Nightrose> a big one
 * Quintasan thinks he screwd up be he is still testbuilding
<Quintasan> but*
<Mamarok> apachelogger: estimated time till Launchpad actually has the packages?
<Lure> apachelogger: Kububntu?
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think if someone pointing out that Rosetta didn't work really well and produced a poor result were enough to get stuff fixed, it would be fixed already.  I don't see anything short of "Sorry, you suck, we're out of here" getting anyone's attention.
<ScottK> But I'll add that I've picked other stuff to be really outspoken about for now, so if you're fired up about it, attack it however you feel is best.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: 11 hours for i386
<a|wen> eagles0513875: which network-manager widget are you using? giving me a version or something would very much help to know, if you are using the right one
<apachelogger> about an hour for amd64
<apachelogger> Lure: fancy name, huh? :P
<Quintasan> a|wen: 0.0+svn930811-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> apachelogger: 11 hours is optimistic.  I have stuff I uploaded ~12 hours ago that's still not built.
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> but that is what soyuz says
<a|wen> Quintasan: that is definitely not a ppa version...
<Quintasan> ops
<apachelogger> hm
<Quintasan> a|wen: 0.0+svn961724-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Quintasan> I copied wrong one :P
<a|wen> Quintasan: are you sure that is the version that eagles0513875 is using?
<Quintasan> a|wen: he mentioned something about ppa one
<Quintasan> let me checl
<apachelogger> qtscriptgenerator is the worst shitload of crap I have ever seen in my fucking ridiculous life as kubuntu dood
<a|wen> Quintasan: well, that could be at least four different versions...
<Quintasan> ...
<apachelogger> sorry, just had to be said
<a|wen> apachelogger: the doing QA for the network-manager in a wiki would be a good idea ... currently we have some known regressions in any way (waiting for the people who reported the regressions to help out a bit)
<apachelogger> a|wen: they shall report bugs :P
<apachelogger> bugs bugs bugs
<a|wen> Quintasan: i don't know if he ever switched to using the version in kubuntu-experimental
<apachelogger> for eagles0513875 to upstream upstream upstream
<a|wen> apachelogger: we have them upstream
<apachelogger> ah, ok
<a|wen> but after reporting the problem ... silence
<a|wen> as in test with this new version ... and then no feedback
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I think we published a wrong vesion of libqtscriptbindings1 ... amarok actually fails to build with the broken one
<Quintasan> ohshi- only 3% of kdebindings so far @_@
<apachelogger> so there must have been, at some point, a useful one
<apachelogger> otherwise there wouldn't be amarok binaries
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes, bindings is a monster
<a|wen> Riddell: next time you happen to suspend ... kde bug 191066
<ubottu> KDE bug 191066 in plasmoid "wireless networks duplicate after suspend/resume" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191066
<Quintasan> :S I just rage when I think I could do it wrong :/
<apachelogger> a|wen: didn't notice that so far
<apachelogger> though I always go into hibernate, maybe that makes a diff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so, while I am watching amarok taking longer to compile than mysql ... is there any way we could get a faster build?
<a|wen> not impossible, that it makes a difference ... or it might be some network-manager foo with certain cards
 * apachelogger likes the latter better
<Mamarok> apachelogger: great :/
<Mamarok> well, we will be still here tomorrow, so sounds like a test for then :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: currently, what seems to break most with the network-widget is different combinations of encryption ... don't know how we most easily add that to the QA page...
<apachelogger> a|wen: if there is a lot of QA need there we probably should multiple all wireless cases amongst the encryption types
<apachelogger> that makes the page grow a lot but it helps to track this critical part of quality
<a|wen> apachelogger: that would be best... hmm, what do we have there 30/50 or more combinations?
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> a|wen: we could also subpage each of the encryptions
<apachelogger> though that is even worse to use
<apachelogger> anyway, everyone doesn't need to test everything, but everyone stuff he can and is willing to the team should then try to fill the gaps with at least 2 tests
<a|wen> okay ... i'll try to add some more to the page
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> if flash was any less annoying it would still be so incredibly annoying that I would personally want to kick it out of the archive and sue adobe until they are so incredibly out of money that ibm will want to eat them for breakfast
<emonkey> lol
 * a|wen bets that it's because apachelogger secretly wants silverlight to take over ;)
<apachelogger> there is at least a working free implementation
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> what this world needs is more daft punk!
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Touch It / Technologic" by Daft Punk [Alive 2007, 2007]; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<a|wen> of version 1.1 ... and half the pages uses 2.0 already
<apachelogger> better than nothing
<apachelogger> emonkey: so, when will you become minion?
<a|wen> indeed better than nothing ... but still annoying
<apachelogger> listen to daft punk
<apachelogger> takes away all the annoyance
<emonkey> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> emonkey: I am wondering when you get dragged into kubuntu development
 * emonkey listen to Buena Vistal social Club
<emonkey> apachelogger: would be cool if there's more time
<emonkey> or money... ;-)
<apachelogger> I told you how to make money :P
<apachelogger> time = money, so more money == more time
<apachelogger> problem solved
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> listen to justice, that solves all problems
<emonkey> lol
 * eagles0513875 wants microsoft to go to pieces
<apachelogger> one more time....
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> ahhhhh
<MatratzenMatze> around the world
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> I like MatratzenMatze
 * apachelogger hands MatratzenMatze a cookie
<MatratzenMatze> :-) yumm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: uploaded a fix for -dbg (hopefully)
<apachelogger> needs to be applied to karmic and possibly jaunty if it works
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's this about security?  (and if they need poked I don't have special access to them, their e-mail is public)
<apachelogger> Riddell: new wiki theme apparently needs to be reviewed by "canonical security" and if that means ubuntu security it could take way too long :D
<Riddell> a wiki theme can have security problems?
<apachelogger> apparently
<Riddell> security@ubuntu.com is the address
<apachelogger> ryanakca: ^
 * Riddell adds specs to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you're the best
<apachelogger> but alone
<ryanakca> apachelogger: And what should I tell them? That it's been six weeks since we asked to have it installed, that everything is already on one Canonical server or another and that we had hoped to have this done by release?
<ryanakca> (essentially, everything I've already told the sysadmins)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: well, just ask them very kindely if they could take a quick look at it sometime soon as we hope to get the old stuff replaced ASAP
<ryanakca> apachelogger: key word, kindly :) ... sure, will do. Are the Ubuntu security people and the Canonical security people the same?
<apachelogger> apparently
<apachelogger> in any case the ubuntu ones would know whom to poke ;-)
<ryanakca> OK, will do
<ghostcube> apachelogger: wehere will the language updates be uploaded you talked about :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: what updates?
<ghostcube> hmm a time ago you discussed wheere to host the l10 files and sayfd yere all systemsettings speak german
<ghostcube> this ones
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> in one of my ppas
<apachelogger> check my user page on lunchpad
<ghostcube> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/apachelogger/kde-l10n/ubuntu jaunty main
<ghostcube> thi8s one
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> just install kde-l10n-$language
<apachelogger> it will override the ubuntu language pack
<ghostcube> thx :)
<ghostcube> mag nich
<ghostcube> paketkonflikt
<ghostcube> muss ich erst das alte runterwerfen
<ghostcube> ??
<emonkey> apachelogger: n8 und nen guten Start in die neue Woche morgen
<ghostcube> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-de_4%3a4.2.2-0ubuntu3+ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<ghostcube>  Versuche, »/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/kxsldbg.mo« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket kde-i18n-de ist
<apachelogger> i18n is from KDE 3
<apachelogger> emonkey: thx, but I'll only start working on tuesday :D
<apachelogger> fortunately
<emonkey> ou you lucky man, I've got calculus tomorrow moring at 8 o'clock
<apachelogger> 8 o'clock ... at work days I am up for at least 2 hours at 8 :P
<ghostcube> thx apachelogger fixed it
<ghostcube> :)
 * apachelogger notes that his language engine seems to be malfuntion
<apachelogger> ing
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> was solll dit heissen
<ghostcube> habsch jetzt en apachelogger duetsch
<ghostcube> hmm this tragedy plasma theme is nice
<ghostcube> ScottK: a chance you package up the new quassel with always notify patch ?
<ScottK> ghostcube: Nope.
<ghostcube> :(
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-03
<ScottK> jussi: Thanks.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ping
<nixternal> k, i will try you tomorrow...chilling for the rest of the night then heading to bed...long weekend of bicycle racing...totally exhausted and weirdly sunburned
<maco> nixternal: not as weird as falling asleep sunbathing with your hand on your tummy, i hope?
<jussi> maco: LOL
<jussi> Well done to everyone on a great release - upgrade went almost perfect, just a small pioneers bug (not kubuntu's fault) and needed to remove the plasma config files. all good :)
<apachelogger> \o/ cold coffee
 * apachelogger finds it scary that he can write C that looks more complex than assembly ^^
<Tm_T> assembly is simple
 * JontheEchidna joins the sunburned club
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: see, that is why I do not like the sun ;)
 * jussi puts the pasty white apachelogger in the basement to work :D
<txwikinger> well.. it is really nice that KDE implemented some of my feature-requests I made :)
 * txwikinger is just a little disturbed that the lucid upgrade deleted his autofs mount configuration without even telling
<ofirk> amichair: you here?
<amichair> ofirk: indeed I am!
<ofirk> amichair: how are you?
<amichair> ofirk: other than a bit of arm strain, all is well :-)
<amichair> (arm the limb, not the processor ;-) )
<ofirk> amichair: ok, than I can I ask you a question about ubiquity?
<amichair> ofirk: sure
<amichair> ofirk: (btw there's #ubuntu-installer where the expert are)
<ofirk> amichair: I found some RTL bugs
<ofirk> amichair: in the qt frontend...
<ofirk> amichair: for example, the arrows are inversed...
<ofirk> amichair: so, I though, since it is written in Python, and I only afraid from C++, why not try fixing this bug?
<amichair> ofirk: right on!
<ofirk> amichair: I looked at the code and found that in order to display the right arrow you need to add QApplication::isRightToLeft()
<ofirk> amichair: look at this:
<ofirk> if ( QApplication::isRightToLeft() ) {
<ofirk> -        d->yearForward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-left-double" ) ) );
<ofirk> -        d->yearBackward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-right-double" ) ) );
<ofirk> -        d->monthForward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-left" ) ) );
<ofirk> -        d->monthBackward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-right" ) ) );
<ofirk> +        d->yearForward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-next-rtl" ) );
<ofirk> +        d->yearBackward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-previous-rtl" ) );
<ofirk> +        d->monthForward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-next-rtl" ) );
<ofirk> +        d->monthBackward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-previous-rtl" ) );
<ofirk>      } else {
<ofirk> -        d->yearForward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-right-double" ) ) );
<ofirk> -        d->yearBackward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-left-double" ) ) );
<ofirk> -        d->monthForward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-right" ) ) );
<amichair> ofirk: pastebin?
<ofirk> -        d->monthBackward->setIcon( KIcon( QLatin1String( "arrow-left" ) ) );
<ofirk> +        d->yearForward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-next" ) );
<ofirk> +        d->yearBackward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-previous" ) );
<ofirk> +        d->monthForward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-next" ) );
<ofirk> +        d->monthBackward->setIcon( KIcon( "go-previous" ) );
<ofirk>      }
 * ofirk forgot about pastebin
<ofirk> oops
<amichair> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amichair> ofirk: np :-)
<amichair> I see u opened bug #563687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563687 in ubiquity "Arrows are reversed in RTL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563687
<ofirk> amichair: yeah, before the release
<ofirk> amichair: never thought that I would fix it :)
<ofirk> amichair: I don't know if there are any rules of how to fix things and how to submit them
<ofirk> amichair: can you be my mentor for this bug fix?
<ofirk> amichair: the bug is easy to fix, but I don't know how to submit the fix, to where, how???
<amichair> ofirk: u can either submit a patch to the bug report, or (what I do) work on my own branch and then find someone to review+commit it (JontheEchidna is most helpful with such things :-) )
<amichair> ofirk: have u worked with bzr?
<ofirk> amichair: yes
<ofirk> amichair: so I need to keep only the fixed files on my branch?
<amichair> u can "bzr branch" off of trunk, this will give u a full local working copy. then u work normally - fix things, make commits, and push it (to ur own lp branch location) - then just find a commiter to nudge
<amichair> it's handy to use dch before committing to update the changelog with the proper format, and u can specify the lp bug it closes, e.g. "Fix arrows RTL bug in KDE frontend (LP: #563687)"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563687 in ubiquity "Arrows are reversed in RTL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563687
<amichair> and finally use debcommit, which knowns how to add the right parameters to bzr commit to make the link from the changelog to the actual bug
<ofirk> amichair: all of this is from the CLI, right?
<amichair> yep
<amichair> specifically working with ubiquity can be tricky because u need a VM to test all the bootup/installation stuff, but for the buttons u can probably do without
<ofirk> amichair: I am actually working with Bazzar Explorer
<amichair> oh, don't know it...
<ofirk> amichair: I am a nOOb... :)
<amichair> ofirk: me too :-)
<ofirk> it is a GUI for bzr
<ofirk> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/index.html
<amichair> for exploring and stuff it can be useful, but I'd stick to the deb tools for the actual commit because of all the extra integration it does (unless bzr explorer does it too)
<ofirk> it has a good integration with lp
<amichair> then feel free to use it :-)
<ofirk> I will try :)
<ofirk> thanks amichair for your help!
<amichair> for experimenting with the bug closing/changelog stuff, remember u can always uncommit the last commit if it didn't do what u want :-)
<ofirk> even after a long time?
<ofirk> you wrote always so I guess: yes!
<amichair> as long as it's the last one. cherrypicking bad commits down the log is more of a problem (not sure how to, actually)
<amichair> can bzr exlorer show u the console or command output, so u can see exactly what it's doing? that can be helpful too
<ofirk> yes, it displays everything it does
<amichair> ok, so u can make sure it adds the bug closing parameters etc. if it has a deb changelog editor, that's really neat.
<txwikinger> where did ssh-askpass-kde gp?
<txwikinger> go?
<ofirk> amichair: you said that a VM is needed in order to test ubiquity
<ofirk> amichair: how exactly you test it?
<amichair> ofirk: I also suggested that for just testing the gui u can probably do without and keep it simple :-)
<amichair> I like virtualbox personally
<ofirk> amichair: yeah, I know
<ofirk> amichair:  but just for curiosity
<amichair> I make a snapshot right after everything is setup
<amichair> then copy the relevant ubiquity files over using share, and run it
<amichair> although for little fixes and experiments u can just edit on the guest VM directly and when u get it right copy the changes back to the host
<ofirk> so you install kubuntu, then ubiquity, and make a snapshot from it
<ofirk> then everytime you need to test a change, you just replace the relevant file
<amichair> u can also make a snapshot straight from the live session without installing
<ofirk> nice, I like this method
<amichair> u can prepare whatever u need (tools, vim, script, even guest addins etc) and then take the snapshot so next time it's all set to go
<ofirk> virtualbox is awesome!
<ofirk> it is fast and simple
<amichair> yeah, I really like it ever since I first tried it in the windows days
<ofirk> have you ever used vmware?
<amichair> I used to run kubuntu under windows, but nowadays it's the other way around. or more often, kubuntu in kubuntu :-)
<amichair> not recently, maybe gave vmware a shot a few years back, but ever since virtualbox I haven't been missing anything
<ofirk> you are right :)
<txwikinger> hmm the whole ssh-agent stuff does not work anymore at all
<ofirk> I don't like vmware because it is bloated
<ofirk> and IMHO also slower than virtualbox
<amichair> I hope Oracle have good plans for it. Although there's always GPL protection :-)
<ofirk> apachelogger is a sysadmin?
<apachelogger> fortunately not ^^
<ofirk> yeah :)
<ofirk> amichair: thanks again for your help!
<amichair> Damn, homemade hummus doesn't play nice with homemade bread
<ofirk> lol
<amichair> it's all crumbling up on me!
<ofirk> homemade bread is delicious !!!!!!
<nixternal> maco: I did that on my honeymoon...my x and I fell asleep on the beach, and my hand was on my chest....not cool...i had a big white hand print while the rest of me was the color of a lobster
<ofirk> hello nixternal!
<ofirk> funny story :)
<amichair> lol nixternal
<JontheEchidna> I can't say that my sunburns are quite as interesting, just your normal red face and forearms/hands
<JontheEchidna> I'm not too badly burned either
<amichair> I've only got some LCD burns at the moment
<amichair> but summer is getting near...
<ofirk> lol
<ofirk> I once had sunburns all over my face and on way back home I fall asleep in the car with the air conditioner on half of my face. when I woke up I had half face red, half face white
<nixternal> hola...i am so out of it today...sun has killed me
<Tm_T> nixternal: you sick man, didn't you know that sun is just out there to kill us?!
<nixternal> Tm_T: yes, it is a death star for sure
<nixternal> the funny thing is, it was freakin' cloudy for 90% of the day yesterday
<nixternal> i wore a long sleeve shirt which is light, so it is good for temps between 60 and 80f....so when it got a bit warm, i would push the sleeves up a little, just below the elbow...so my sun burn is my hands up to just below my elbow
<nixternal> are you fucking kidding me? not one of our Kubuntu sessions were excepted into Open Week?
<nixternal> that is horseshit, and I am super pissed right now
<shtylman> nixternal: what is open week?
<nixternal> it is where a ton of people come around on irc and listen to you talk about your project, how to get involved, and what not
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<nixternal> we have them after every release
<shtylman> cool
<amichair> No Kubuntu at all? That's crazy!
<JontheEchidna> Nobody was approached at all about Kubuntu sessions? :/
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: yeah, I put in for 2 sessions
<JontheEchidna> wtf
<nixternal> one for today to be about getting involved in Kubuntu, and we said DarkwingDuck_ would be best, since he is our newest member and got to work around here with the quickness
<nixternal> then the 2nd was going to be a Q&A with me and Riddell like we always do
<amichair> ofirk: shtylman worked on ubiquity gui if u have questions. (Whatever happened to that pastebin?)
<ofirk> amichair: ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-aqqw2tjfdjnk3vvw2ezimryzv2armqwb-jpeg.jpeg
<amichair> ofirk: Of course I'd be happy to help too, but I don't know as much :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is that you?
<JontheEchidna> No, that's The Master from Doctor Who
<amichair> lol
<amichair> never got around to that yet...
<amichair> where is a good place to start? How many seasons in the current run?
<JontheEchidna> five
<amichair> is it ok to start there without knowing anything on the previous history?
<JontheEchidna> starting with the start of the new run should be fine
<JontheEchidna> e.g. you don't have to watch the 30 years of classic who to get things in the new series
<amichair> phew! :-)
<JontheEchidna> (I've only ever watched the first season of the classic series, tbh)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: Great, I'll give it a go sometime, see what all the fuss is about : -)
<nixternal> oh, this sun burn shit is killing me, and i have to ride today
<nixternal> anyone up for doing a kubuntu session anytime this week at either 14:00 or 21:00 UTC?
<maco> JontheEchidna: doctor who is scary!
<JontheEchidna> after the last two week's episodes, I'll agree
<maco> JontheEchidna: oh oh sarah jane too! it took me like 5 hours of *watch 2 minutes* *get freaked out* *help people in #ubuntu* to get through the Eternity Trap
<JontheEchidna> I've not gotten the chance to watch any of the spinoffs yet, been too busy with other things
<maco> sarah jane's a kid's show. its on CBBC
<apachelogger> amichair, JontheEchidna: the fact that it is not necessary does not mean you shouldnt do it :P
<apachelogger> you are missing out if you dont IMHO
<nixternal> anyone up for doing a kubuntu session anytime this week at either 14:00 or 21:00 UTC?
<nixternal> anyone up for doing a kubuntu session anytime this week at either 14:00 or 21:00 UTC?
<nixternal> anyone up for doing a kubuntu session anytime this week at either 14:00 or 21:00 UTC?
<nixternal> there, i know someone saw it this time
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> i can't do that this week, so i am out
<Tm_T> not me
<apachelogger> saw what?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: Igor
<apachelogger> Saw 6 \o/
<nixternal> you need your eyes checked
<JontheEchidna> I have finals this week...
<apachelogger> .comm	crypt_runs,4,4 :P
<apachelogger> take that
<nixternal> 14:00 == 09:00 here, and I am sleeping...you aren't waking me up early to volunteer for something :p
<nixternal> 21:00 == 16:00 here, and that is bike riding time
 * apachelogger wants everyone to note how he made an encrypt() function do crypt runs ^^
<apachelogger> ive got them all ... spoky ghosts and undead bodies
<apachelogger> reminds me on medievil for the playstation
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6kVxueYC7o
<delight> did anybody notice that in lucid usermanagement in systemsettings is not working 100% correctly ? if you add a user and tell it the user should be able to administer the system its not adding the group admin its adding the group adm .. which is not in default sudoers file ... result no admin rights for the new user
<delight> sebas: btw ... remember that problem where my network was not starting ... this just happened on boxes where the ubuntu-desktop was installed in parallel (bad idea as it shows) ... i was able to reactivate it by loging into gnome. that networkmanager had a switch to activate the network.
<BentJ> i have upgrade my kubuntu from hardy to lucid, afterwards the sound has gone (tested by using Amarok). A workaround to bring the sound back, is to stop Amarok, and then to delete ~/.pulse/*runtime .. The sound is back until next reboot ... But what is the root cause?
<ScottK> Sounds like you have pulseaudio installed and that's not the default for Kubuntu (although it's working ~fine here).  I'd try removing that.
<BentJ> ok, I'll try that
<BentJ> Thanks ;)
<Riddell> evening
<jjesse> evening Riddell
<Mamarok> is there a reason to set the #kubuntu-netbook channel for invite only?
<Mamarok> anyone?
<ScottK> Mamarok: It's supposed to be forwarding to #kubuntu.
<ScottK> I'm trying to get rid of it.
 * ScottK looks at jussi.
<Mamarok> ScottK: ah, thanks :)
<jussi> Mamarok: because you are already in #kubuntu
<Mamarok> well, you must have changed that very recently, this morning I was still able to join
<jussi> ScottK: btw, did you get a chance to do those gobby backports?
<ScottK> jussi: I have not.
<jussi> Mamarok: still able to join or still joined?
<jussi> ScottK: perhaps you want to: /msg chanserv clear #kubuntu-netbook users reason goes here
<Mamarok> well, still joined
<jussi> which will clear everyone out of there
<jussi> Mamarok: yeah, we didnt boot everyone... yet
 * ScottK treis.
<ScottK> jussi: Thanks.  Works.
<jussi> :)
<ScottK> jussi: How do we get rid of the ChanServ?
<maco> ScottK: turn off guard on teh channel?
<jussi> ScottK: just leave it for now
<ScottK> jussi: OK.
<ScottK> So I guess I just leave and call it done then.
<jussi> we will drop the channel in a week or 2, when people have gotten used to it not being there.
<ScottK> OK.
<tsimpson> on a side-note, #kubuntu-testers could probably do with closing too
<BentJ> ScottK: Thanks it worked ;)
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<ScottK> jussi: I removed it from the ChannelList wiki page too.
<jussi> ScottK: excellent
<rgreening_> hey all
<neversfelde> hi rgreening
<rgreening> neversfelde: I am fixing the workspace build now. forgot to remove one of the patches from the series file.
<rgreening> doh
<rgreening> :)
<neversfelde> rgreening: I did that and testbuild a few minutes ago
<neversfelde> ftbfs
<rgreening> neversfelde: let me deal with it
<neversfelde> ok
<rgreening> any other packages need uploading?
<neversfelde> we are far away from being complete
<neversfelde> I'll start with a minor package now
<rgreening> neversfelde: ok. I'll get workspace done asap. Im building now.
<neversfelde> great
<rgreening> neversfelde: anyone else helping build? I know some folks were/are away...
<apparle> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> http://www.digibarn.com/collections/screenshots/Screenshots%20Funstuff/MSOffice.jpg
<neversfelde> rgreening: there ware no progress over the weekend, so everyone seems to be on holiday
<rgreening> heh. ya. I was in same boat. thought Id have some cycles... but never did. back at it now..
<neversfelde> same for me :)
<rgreening> ScottK: that is farked
<rgreening> lol
<apparle> ScottK: what's that...
<ScottK> MS Office.
<jjesse> wow that's an awesome pic of ms office
<neversfelde> I had a job interview lately, they didn't want to employ me, because I do not have enough experience with MS Office, now I know why :)
<apparle> :D
<txwikinger> ScottK: Do you know by chance how to get ssh-agent with kde to work?
<ScottK> No.  I don't use it.
<rgreening> neversfelde: when the build failed for you, how far along was the fail?
<neversfelde> rgreening: I can upload the build log, if you want?
<rgreening> na. just curious. Im at 15% now...
<neversfelde> rgreening: at the end, a cp failed
<rgreening> neversfelde: ok. I can deal with that easy enough. ty
<rgreening> 42%
<neversfelde> 77 %
<neversfelde> Winner
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> 73% .... come on speed up ..
<rgreening> I need to be building on my cluster... I'll be setting that up as a build server in a few months I guess...
<bulldog98> hi I’m trying to branch the following branch: lp:ubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-docs and lp:~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks , but I get an Error
<bulldog98> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<bulldog98> Permission denied (publickey).
<bulldog98> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<bulldog98> neversfelde had the idea that you have to be ubuntu-member to branch it but normaly an checkout should work
<ScottK> Did you try a checkout?
<bulldog98> ScottK: yes
<neversfelde> bulldog98: at least the docs should have nothing to do with being a kubuntu member or not, so there is something wrong with your bzr setup
<bulldog98> hm that’s not good
<neversfelde> bulldog98: check your ssh keys, I'd say
<bulldog98> neversfelde: ok
<bulldog98> neversfelde: reimporting into launchpad didn’t helped
<bulldog98> s/helped/help/
<neversfelde> bulldog98: no idea sorry
<ScottK> Probably ask in #launchpad.
<bulldog98> ScottK: I’ll do that
<rgreening> neversfelde: found the issue. kdebase-workspace-dev.install hardcoded 4.4.2 in the path for come of the cmake files. Never picked it up on test build against 4.4.2, but FTBFS on 4.4.3 becasue of it. Uploading in a few minutes
<rgreening> s/come/some
<neversfelde> sounds good
<ofirk> amichair: hi :D
<rgreening> neversfelde: I uploaded new revision. My build complained at end about some duplication, but I think that came out of the build fail I was in... I'll check on it later and see if it built, and if not, work on any needed fix.
<neversfelde> rgreening: I will finish kdenetwork and go to bed, so I will not fix anything till tomorrow
 * neversfelde crosses fingers
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> Im working kdeutils, then going home. will check back later neversfelde.
<neversfelde> rgreening: get home save and gn8
<rgreening> heh. yar
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: are we leaving standards version at 3.8.3 or bump to 3.8.4?
<ScottK> rgreening: For 4.4.3, leave it.
<rgreening> k. thought so
<ScottK> Really we should only bump when merging frm Debian and they've bumped.
<rgreening> yeah
<bulldog98> neversfelde: works now
<bulldog98> neversfelde: had to use clone
<apachelogger> bug 574460 is sort of fun
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574460 in akonadi "akonadi not operational - no contacts shown in kontact" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574460
<apachelogger> see, the reported got rid of the earlier innodb error by randomly switching settings
<apachelogger> one of them happened to be StartServer=false
<apachelogger> which now makes akonadi not start the internal mysql but try to connect to a global mysqld
<apachelogger> suffice to say there is none, making akonadi go down the drain
<Sput> gotta love users
<apparle> apachelogger: hi...
<amichair> ofirk: evenin'
<apachelogger> apparle: yo
<apparle> apachelogger: I had some chat on API for package management...
<apparle> apachelogger: found this http://drfav.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/introducing-shaman-a-new-universal-package-management-frontend/
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ofirk> amichair: hi
<ofirk> amichair: can you look at this? http://pastebin.com/xXU2urn0
<apparle> apachelogger: just thought I would tell you.... after all that discussion we had yesterday......
<amichair> ofirk: look at this I can
 * apachelogger notes that KDE has default widgets for foward/back which should be used
<apachelogger> imagine the code duplication if we had that kind of if for all progressing buttons :)
<ofirk> is there any other way of fixing it?
<ofirk> it is related to bug 563687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563687 in ubiquity "Arrows are reversed in RTL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563687
<apachelogger> apparle: I know about it, I do not think very highly of it though, I have yet to see a stable api spec et al ... it is a movement in the right direction though
<apparle> apachelogger: talked to the dev for mentoring ...... for working on it
<amichair> ofirk: whatever apachelogger says, I shall concur :-)
<ofirk> this kind of bugs make kubuntu look un-professional
<ofirk> some big israeli news sites are publishing reviews on Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<ofirk> the first thing they look for is this kind of things which actually make a wrong impression about Kubuntu
<apachelogger> ofirk, amichair: deriving from the right class would solve that issue ;)
<ofirk> apachelogger: I found the solution here http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-usability&m=119572601811622&w=2
<ofirk> apachelogger: actually, the only problem is for the arrow icons, so it shouldn't be a big deal
 * apachelogger thinks that kdatepicker is quite different from ubiquity
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKDatePicker.html
<apachelogger> it implements own buttonization
<apachelogger> ubiquity on the other hand is a dialog, so it should just implement the right kind of dialog class or someone should introduce appropriate movement buttons in some generic class
<ofirk> I will look at other projects to see what they do
<ofirk> and then report back
<ofirk> :)
 * apachelogger notes that even if other projects implement their own rtl magic for progress buttons it doesnt make it any more right :P
<amichair> maybe something hiding here http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/RTL-bugs
<apachelogger> nothing in sight
<ofirk> maybe we need to use QApplication::reverseLayout() ?
 * apachelogger is wondering if that is not used by default if the system is rtl
<amichair> the display is reversed iirc, just the arrow buttons are wrong
<apachelogger> in that case the buttons should either get their own class or, which is probably better ubiquity should derive from kassistantdialog or what it's called and use its next/previous capabilities
<apachelogger> which probably brings the rtl support for free
<amichair> shouldn't kicon be directionally aware?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-04
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> amichair: highly unlikely, especially since forward might indeed be used in other contexts
<amichair> I thought that's the difference betweek left/right, forward/back
<ofirk> kassistantdialog is BiDi aware
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100503230703-y8z8cedda5rnoaje * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu7.1
<ofirk> it uses KStandardGuiItem::UseRTL to decide which arrow to pick
<ofirk> here http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/kassistantdialog_8cpp_source.html
<apachelogger> amichair: who knows
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/namespaceKStandardGuiItem.html#af0d946d0bb207497281abcde9befc6c4
<apachelogger> there you have the appropriate button ^^
<apachelogger> no need to derive from kassistantdialog
 * apachelogger didnt even think of kstandardguiitem
<amichair> yep, backAndForward should do it
<ofirk> amichair: the manual says "If you have a reason for wanting the 'Western' back/forward buttons, please use the back() and forward() items instead."
<amichair> yep, but since u don't want it western, but desert-camel style...
<ofirk> so it will work also for LTR languages?
<Tm_T> amichair: or just want to be lefthanded
<DaskreeCh> nixternal: ping
<valorie> btw, noticed that http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-release is still referring (near the bottom of the page) to 10.04 as a Release Candidate
<amichair> ofirk: at least that's how I understand it (read the doc for back too, though kde docs are not usually the most comprehensible)
<amichair> Tm_T: I do! left handed people are more creative and live longer :-)
<amichair> maybe we should open up the first leftorium in the region!
<DaskreeCh> valorie: Where?
<DaskreeCh> valorie: Ah spotted. Under Feedback
<apachelogger> nixternal: can we haz feedback page again?
<apachelogger> Riddell: any news on akondi timeout stuff?
<ofirk> amichair, apachelogger: it seens that the next and back buttons are set in app.ui
<ofirk> *it seems
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> ui files
<apachelogger> ofirk: need to be removed from the ui, leaving empty layouts around, then manually inject the kstandardguiitem into those layout(s)
<apachelogger> or maybe you can just as well add it to the ui file
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: Who has update right on the kubuntu site?
<apachelogger> me :P
<apachelogger> valorie, DaskreeCh: fix0red, thx
<Tm_T> yay
<ofirk> it's getting late, need to sleep :0
<ofirk> apachelogger, amichair: thanks
<amichair> ofirk: didn't help much myself, but glad it works :-)
<ofirk> amichair: not yet works, but will :)
<DaskreeCh> apachelogger: Cookies :)
<valorie> thanks, apachelogger
<valorie> off to dinner
<maco> so... debconf attendees anyone?
<DaskreeCh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/VisualIdentity/Kubuntu :-(
<maco> DaskreeCh: you scared me
<maco> DaskreeCh: i was going "please be blank, please be blank" :P
<DaskreeCh> maco: :-D
<anon^_^> hi, is someone from the Ubuntu Development Team around
<ScottK> anon^_^: Almost always.  It helps to know why you are asking to see if the right person is around.
<crimsun> it may be an awkward time to wait for a response; please just ask and idle your client, or post to the kubuntu-devel mailing list.
<anon^_^> hello crimsum
<anon^_^> lol
<anon^_^> ScottK, There's an issue with the version of Kftpgrabber in the Lucid and Meerkat repos
<Tm_T> I don't think we care much yet of Meerkat repositories
<Tm_T> other than repositories itself works
<anon^_^> Kftpgrabber was updated to SVN code possibly upstream
<jjesse> evenin
<Tm_T> hi jjesse
<anon^_^> the problem is that the SVN is from a KDE 4 port in an alpha stage
<anon^_^> and the project is largely dead
<anon^_^> thus development on the KDE4 port stopped two years ago
<anon^_^> the SVN is feature incomplete
<jjesse> hello Tm_T
<ScottK> anon^_^: What would you suggest we do?
<anon^_^> Kftpgrabber needs to be rolled back to its last stable release
<anon^_^> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kftpgrabber/+bug/559245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559245 in kftpgrabber "KFTGabber(Version 0.8.99) doesn't start transfer in lucid beta" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Looks like we updated based on Debian updating.
<ScottK> anon^_^: If the KDE4 port is dead, we should probably just have it removed.
<ScottK> KDE3 support isn't going to be around long.
<anon^_^> well, the KDE3 build works fine on Lucid
<Tm_T> also ftp client is in every file dialog
<anon^_^> I was able to install the Karmic build without issues
<ScottK> Tm_T: Not this one, it's in Universe.
<Tm_T> ScottK: I mean, normal filedialog supports ftp
<Tm_T> or konqueror, or dolphin
<anon^_^> It's sad the project is dead, it's one of the better gui ftp clients available, minus a lot of bugs that were never fixed
<Tm_T> who can look if this is needed anymore? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_74_plasma_applet_directories.diff
<Tm_T> 0531.19 < aseigo> yay, kubuntu fucks plasma up again .. http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.4/kdelibs/plasma/applet.cpp?r1=1101319&r2=1108644  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236258
<ubottu> KDE bug 236258 in general "Plasma/Superkaramba doesn't work in 4 4 3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> nothing's changed. reverting that patch will cause scripted plasmoids installed in /usr to fail to load
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<JontheEchidna> It's more like: "yay, plasma blames Kubuntu for trying to fix plasma's crappy experiment with content distribution"
<Tm_T> but it looks like in 4.4.3 it's already there, patching an already patched?
<JontheEchidna> No, that svn revision is the patch
<Tm_T> you are right
<Tm_T> oh well, shouldn't try to understand these things without proper sleep
<JontheEchidna> It goes like: scripted plasmoids in /usr == fracked -> patch to find metadata file -> superkaramba doesn't have a metadata .desktop file -> superkaramba == fracked
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you should say that to mr seigo then
<JontheEchidna> The system is inheritly broken. A differen, more invasive patch is likely needed to fix the issue and nobody should blame people for trying to fix things
<Tm_T> I agree on that
<nixternal> DaskreeCh: pong
<nixternal> apachelogger: what feedback page?
<ScottK> nixternal: Is the powerpc box running Lucid yet?
<nixternal> not yet... lucid server?
<ScottK> I need to test a clamav thing
<nixternal> that would just be an upgrade for that
<nixternal> i can fire it up and get it upgraded
<ScottK> I think I could do it in a chroot
<nixternal> i just can't test ISOs on it, I have no monitors :)
<nixternal> monitors & lcds were totalled
<nixternal> actually, I only had 2x32" Apple LCD's
<nixternal> they are gone :(  though I rarely used them as I used my lappy for everything
<ScottK> nixternal: Either I forgot my password for sudo or I don't have sudo rights anymore ....
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> you are logged in right?
<nixternal> ifconfig that badboy and tell me the ip :)
<nixternal> 192.168.1.??
<nixternal> nevermind, ssh imac :)
<ScottK> 192.168.1.4
<nixternal> gotta love ssh config
<nixternal> ScottK: password
<nixternal> I reset it for you
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> you can do the upgrade if you want :)
<ScottK> Changed.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll do the test in the chroot anyway.
<ScottK> If I can confirm the bug, it'll explode.  May as well keep it confined.
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: r1122503
<JontheEchidna> well, at least he admits that it's broken on their side
<Tm_T> (:)
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, chrome for linux isn't half bad
<verbalshadow> DarkwingDuck: yeah chrome is nice, but i'm liking rekonq a bit more
<DarkwingDuck> Only think I don't like about rekonq is the lack of Java support
<DarkwingDuck> I don't like the memory drain of firefox and the ignoring of CSS from Konqueror
<verbalshadow> DarkwingDuck: that is really a kdewebkit issue the way i understand it, konqueror with webkit part suffers the same
<DarkwingDuck> Correct. that's why I don't use either of those
<DarkwingDuck> need Java for school
<verbalshadow> i need activeX for school :(
<DarkwingDuck> yuuuuuuck
<DarkwingDuck> Took me a month to find a school that wasn't going to make me learn Visual Basic
<verbalshadow> fortunetly i shouldn't need it after the 10th (hopes and prays)
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<verbalshadow> myitlab.com sucks
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, it's bedtime
<verbalshadow> night
<JontheEchidna> ooo, kde svn 1122512 looks pretty sweet
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1122512&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1122512 | modernize the unlock widget a bit, based on a patch by Roman Shtylman
 * JontheEchidna ought to go to bed too
<Tm_T> Konqueror <3
<verbalshadow> Tm_T: yes yes, but i like it's non-web browser functions better
<ScottK> So now we find out how long it takes to build clamav on nixternal's ppc box.
<Tm_T> ScottK: you should ask how it's going next week or so
 * Tm_T hides
<ScottK> It should be done before morning, but I probably should have put this in screen.
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> screenify
<persia> Does clamav fail to build with emulated powerpc pbuilder/sbuild?
<Tm_T> ScottK: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:dcUD2qHTTTwJ:tomaw.net/tmp/screenify+screenify
<Tm_T> or something...
<ScottK> persia: It's not a building issue, but a fails to run issue.
<Tm_T> though, might not work in that case, hmmm
<ScottK> https://wwws.clamav.net/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1921
<ubottu> wwws.clamav.net bug 1921 in clamd "clamd abort() in llvm/ppc on Mac OS X 10.5" [Major,Assigned]
<persia> Ah, yeah, I wasn't able to figure out how to allow actually running powerpc emulation in lucid :)
<ScottK> Is there an easy way to inspect the inside of the debconf database?
<ScottK> Nevermind
<apachelogger> nixternal: re what feedback page: the one based upon monster survey
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common-karmic] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100504080934-fnfvy3omx95c2y7g * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog rules upload-l10n.sh) releasing version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu7.1~karmic1~ppa1
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> bah, who broke bzr and launchpad?
<Tm_T> Riddell: glad we don't have any big releases coming today
<Riddell> "Launchpad is undergoing maintenance and is in read-only mode." ah hah
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you doing kde-l10n for 4.4.3?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is    kubuntu-maverick-c++-codestyle   needing a session at UDS?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Probably not a whole session. Would be nice to discuss it for 10 minutes or so in another session, maybe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: and    kubuntu-maverick-libqapt ?
<JontheEchidna> If we could get a "Kubuntu Package Management Roundtable" where we can discuss PackageKit and LibQApt and such with various upstreams, that'd be great.
<JontheEchidna> dantti should be there, maybe we could also kidnap mvo and glatzor
<JontheEchidna> if they're attending
<Riddell> glatzor isn't at UDS
<JontheEchidna> aww
<Riddell> mvo is
<JontheEchidna> see, this is why we must kidnap glatzor
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: should we organise a kubuntu ubuntu one session for UDS?
<rgreening> Riddell: have you bumped any of the build deps in your updates? kdeadmin for example requires kdebindings but that isnt even built in ppa yet but still kdeadmin is built (presumably against older kde). Can you update the requirements and re-upload so we test building against the bindings. Similar for the other uploads.
<Riddell> rgreening: for a .3 release I'd hope there won't be any API changes
<rgreening> shouldn't be, however, to be consistant and ensure we build with the release files from each package to test...
<rgreening> this validates the packages against one another and not an older package
 * rgreening being anal
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> okies, Im off for coffee and work. be back in 20min or so
<apachelogger> Riddell: depends on whether there is something to discuss regarding ubuntu one ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is 4.4.3 up already?
<apachelogger> s/up/up in a ppa
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's in ninjas, only a couple to go, upstream releasing tomorrow morning
<apachelogger> well, I can upload to ninjas, but I suppose uploading to $destintaton-archive, once 4.4.3 has moved there is better
<apachelogger> ...i.e. less of a headache when moving stuff around
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have the bandwidth to upload?
<sebas> apachelogger: tomorrow, time issues of release managers
<sebas> early though, if I make it out of bed in time ;)
<Trouble> Give me a shout guys when/if you want 4.4.3 tested in ninjas
<Riddell> apachelogger: so upload late tonight?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can do
<apachelogger> just need to know where to upload to :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> actually
<Riddell> apachelogger: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/updates
<Riddell> which is actually called  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<apachelogger> k ^^
<maco> apachelogger: oh oh i have something to discuss! see, the u1 gnome client used to work in kubuntu, and in lucid it doesnt! i suspect someone left a dependency off when packaging
<apachelogger> maco: that is more of reporting a bug ^^
<apachelogger> also from what I have seen it is just a bit different
<maco> bugs can be discussed :P
<apachelogger> a) the gnome notifier stuff is confusing
<apachelogger> b) gnome-keyringd does not autostart (anymore)
<maco> i think gnome keyring is the missing piece
<apachelogger> well, it is just not starting
<maco> oh so i have to manually...? this is stupid
<apachelogger> well, tell whoever made that change to gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> but I think the idea is to not have kwallet and gnome-keyring not running at the same time, but started via a dbus service
<apachelogger> for gnome-keyring that dbus-service-starting does not work it seems
<maco> i love how gnome-keyring has no manpage -_-
<apachelogger> at least when I am poking into u1 I have to start the daemon manually
<apachelogger> maco: that would not be documented there anyway ;)
<maco> ignoring that it has no manpage, it wouldve been the wrong one anyway. gnome-keyring AND gnome-keyring-daemon exist. i have no idea what the difference is
<apachelogger> me@osiris:~$ grep -i only /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-keyring-secrets.desktop
<apachelogger> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;LXDE;XFCE;
<apachelogger> maco: former is a cli query helper for latter AFAIK
<Riddell> neversfelde: how's kdenetwork doing?
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common-lucid] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100504121418-v3xmlbi8cew76z2n * debian/ (build-l10n.sh changelog upload-l10n.sh) New upstream release
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100504121631-1j1jau4v0naobwym * debian/changelog New upstream release
<rgreening> neversfelde: hey
<rgreening> got kdenetwork done?
<rgreening> Riddell: when it all builds, I'll review all the bzr's to make sure they are up to date and match the PPA builds. After that you can upload from bzr. sound good?
<rgreening> just upload kdelibs last, to ensure it all dep-waits on kdelibs to build.
 * rgreening puts on release mgr hat
 * rgreening steps out for an hr.
<rgreening> Riddell: can you make sure you sync up the bzrs for your builds too while I am out. So I review the most current changes. Thanks.
<Riddell> I think they'll all in sync except kdeplasma-addons which I'm finishing now
<txwikinger> You guys building 4.4 already?
<Riddell> 4.4.3 no less
<JontheEchidna> Anybody else get an email from this Mahadevan chap?
<Riddell> just got another one
<Riddell> which presumably means nobody replied to his first
<Riddell> I can reply now
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<Riddell> agateau: in Belgium?
<Riddell> has anarchy broken lose or are they managing fine without a government?
<Sput> I think they're managing without a govt more often than not
<amichair> ofirk: How'd it go?
<ofirk> amichair: hi
<ofirk> amichair: I working on it right now
<ofirk> amichair: apachelogger said to remove the buttons from the GUI and move them to the code using backAndForward
<ofirk> amichair: I am trying to install virtualbox's guest addons and it says it needs restart
<ofirk> amichair: is it enough to restart X?
<amichair> ofirk: no, but u can use modprobe if u'r in the live session and can't restart
<amichair> when installing (apt-get) it names the three modules it uses, forgot the names - vboxfs, vboxvideo, something like that
<amichair> ofirk: just do modprobe <module> and you're good to go
<amichair> and make the snapshot after it's all set up :-)
<rgreening> ty Riddell.
<Riddell> ooh, rekonq is moving to extragear
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll start reviewing now.
<ofirk> amichair: what I need to install using apt-get? I though the guest addons installation is through Devices->Install Guest Additions...
<amichair> ofirk: that's one way, or u can just apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils from the repo :-)
<amichair> no need to mount cds and stuff
<ofirk> amichair: while it scans the mirrors... did you noticed that even after choosing Hebrew in the first boot screen, KDE is still in English?
<Riddell> depends if the language pack is installed
<Riddell> if you don't have internet at install time it won't be installed
<amichair> yes, the boot choice seems to affect only for the boot menu
<ofirk> I am saying that the Live session is in English
<amichair> but is that a bug or design? does live session work in other languages? seems like a lot of download-on-demand for a live session
<ofirk> I think Riddell refered to the installation process, when you choose Hebrew, it needs internet connection to install it
<amichair> yes, I as refering to live session, not installer (were u too?)
<ofirk> I think that the live session don't download language packs, it should come with the live cd...
<Riddell> there's no Hebrew language pack on the CD so if you pick Hebrew at the boot screen it'll still be in English
<Riddell> the DVD will have it on
<amichair> that makes sense.
<amichair> although possibly a bit confusing to have the option in the boot menu, then not change the language
<Riddell> it will make the installer run in Hebrew
<amichair> but at least it translates the boot menu (I hope :-) )
<Riddell> I don't know about that, not sure what character sets are available there
<amichair> I've seen it at some point, so it should work (if there's no regression bug)
<amichair> ofirk: so if u pick hebrew, then pick 'install' rather than 'live session' from boot menu, the whole experience is in the right language?
<ofirk> yes, the boot menu is translated and appears correct (not reversed as it used to be)
<ofirk> amichair: yes
<amichair> then that sounds okay to me
<ofirk> just checked, and the Ubuntu live cd also doesn't come with language packs
<amichair> ofirk: there's not much room to spare in the cds, only the bare necessities
<ofirk> amichair: yeah, I know. that's why the DVD would be a better advise for users who just want to check the system...
<ofirk> amichair: do you remember which modules I need to put in modprobe?
<ofirk> you said three, I just found one (vboxdrv)
<amichair> ofirk: not sure, but something like vboxdrv, vboxfs, vboxvideo
<JontheEchidna> We ended up getting German, Spanish, French, Russian, Italian and Xhosa on the CD for this cycle. (Considerably more than in the past, iirc)
<amichair> what's Xhosa?
<Riddell> Xhosa?  really?
<Riddell> southern african language
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it was small, plus it was on the high priority list for Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> but otherwise I stuck to the Kubuntu prioritization for langpacks
 * amichair has too little knowledge of the ways of the world...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdebase-runtime... do you have an outstanding bzr commit?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I haven't been committing to bzr since we're not uploading to maverick yet
<rgreening> shouldn't it be updated anyway?
<rgreening> while we are still lucid
 * rgreening considers this so
<JontheEchidna> Generally only stuff that makes it to the archive makes it to bzr
<Riddell> I've been committing to bzr
<rgreening> and 4.4.3 will
<rgreening> isn't this the first time we are able to use proper updates and not via PPA
 * rgreening remembers this to be
<Riddell> no, I still need to get upstream to approve the policy
<rgreening> dam
<rgreening> why o why does the lord vex me so :)
<rgreening> ha
<JontheEchidna> I'll commit to bzr, whatev. :)
<rgreening> ha
<ScottK> Riddell: It'll have to bake in proposed for a while first anyway, maybe it could be uploaded and not go to updates until the poilcy is approved.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kik me later :)
<amichair> has anyone heard interesting feedback on the kubuntu release? or important bugs or upgrade problems?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pushed
<Riddell> ScottK: seems risky is that
<JontheEchidna> Last cycle we only got German, French, Spanish and Russian on the CD, by comparison
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ty. mucho appreciated hombre
<Riddell> rgreening: just uploaded kdenetwork
<rgreening> ty Riddell
<ScottK> Riddell: It could always be pocket copied to backports instead of updates if there's a problem.
<agateau> Riddell: already there, yes
<JontheEchidna> amichair: There is this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Final/Kubuntu/Feedback
<agateau> Riddell: anarchy has not reached the hostel yet
<Tm_T> agateau: I hope you have your fork with you
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> We'll have to get nixternal wikify the survey plasmoid results
<Tm_T> agateau: or spoon, or similar weapon
<agateau> Riddell: it's a bit away from the city... reminds me a lot about La Molla (only more rainy)
<JontheEchidna> There's also this: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111436.0
<amichair> I'm gonna go check out the WINE session, maybe learn a thing or two
<agateau> Tm_T: I'd love to have gear-shaped shurikens :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: sry to bug ya (one last time I promise), can you push kdelibs changes to bzr as well?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: did that too while I was at it. ;)
 * rgreening hides under a rock
<rgreening> oh.. hmmm...
<rgreening> let me re-check my bzr checkout. seems It didnt get the update
<JontheEchidna> latest is revision 210
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=210&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 210 | Added my picture to the gallery -- Bernd
 * JontheEchidna slaps ubottu
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: k. will recheck
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: found it. was a patch left in bzr but removed from package. I should have seen that. I'll update bzr to remove the old patch. ty.
<JontheEchidna> ah, whoops
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> I might've done the same thing with -runtime
<JontheEchidna> appears to be taken care of, though :)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> neversfelde: ping
<JontheEchidna> I should have a basically-usable shaman apt backend by UDS :)
<JontheEchidna> Just have to get in better progress reporting for package installs/removals/upgrades
<neversfelde> rgreening: pong
<rgreening> hey neversfelde. can you update bzr for your packages you uploaded to PPA? I'm reviewing the packages for release.
<neversfelde> Riddell: It wasn't ready yesterday evening and smart as I am, I turned of the computer
<neversfelde> rgreening: do we package in bzr?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I uploaded kdenetwork now
<neversfelde> I remember that there was a problem last cycle
<neversfelde> but I can do it in a few minutes
<rgreening> neversfelde: bzr needs to be updated to reflect current status for lucid, until we start maverick, then we only update bzr with maverick changes.
<rgreening> ty neversfelde
<Quintasan> \o
<rgreening> o/
<rgreening> neversfelde: done yet?
<neversfelde> rgreening: just started
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ty neversfelde
<txwikinger> rgreening: Are you done yet?
<txwikinger> :D
<Quintasan> Anatidaephobia – fear of being watched by a duck.
<Quintasan> ong
<Quintasan> omg*
 * txwikinger sends some Canadian Geese
 * apachelogger hates ducks
<neversfelde> rgreening: everything is pushed
<rgreening> yay
 * amichair ducks
 * apachelogger tells amichair to stop with them ducks already
 * Quintasan quacks at apachelogger
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger> omg omg omg
<Quintasan> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: All packages reviewed and ready to build from bzr to updates PPA. Might want to get a few more bodies to test. Mine installed fine.
<Riddell> rgreening: we can just copy them from ninjas to updates
<Riddell> unless there's some change needed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: qua..ck
<apachelogger> omg omg omg
<Riddell> ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: apparently, apachelogger hates ducks
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> quack
 * huntlogger shoots at Quintasan
<Quintasan> huntlogger: http://celtic.theoffside.com/files/2009/09/trollface.jpg
 * huntlogger falls over
<huntlogger> so, I was thinking about getting supper
<huntlogger> but there aint is nothing to eat around
<huntlogger> and it is raining too much to go out
<huntlogger> so I probably will have to starve
<huntlogger> *shrug*
<amichair> it's duck season!
<Mamarok> huntlogger: order a pizza?
<Mamarok> or go hunting for food
<claydoh> hi Mamarok how have you been?
<Mamarok> claydoh: not too bad until now, thanks. How are you?
<claydoh> great! Me, I hurt a bit from a bit of gout in my foot, but otherwise I am well
<Mamarok> ouch, that can hurt a lot, be careful what you eat
<huntlogger> Mamarok: I sure can survive on nimm2 only :)
<huntlogger> one can try at least
<claydoh> Mamarok: I think it may be diet sodas, there is a correlation between the consumption and the recurrence :(
<Mamarok> avoid diet sodas, drink water, and tea instead?
<claydoh> correct :) I am now well stocked on different teas and ice for custom brewed iced tea ;)
<claydoh> and a nagging spouse - everyone should have one of those, seriously
<bipolar> Has anyone seens an issue with the imap akonadi resource getting stuck at xx% when 'Syncing Collection'? My mailbox (incl subfolders) is about 1GB in size. It doesn't seem to hang anywhere specifically. It's rather random.
<bipolar> s/seens/seen
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you happen to know if there will be a projector available for the Package Management roundtable, or if arrangements for one could be made?
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: iirc there are projectors in every room
<shtylman> at least if it is like the last uds
<JontheEchidna> nice
<jjesse> i was really hoping everyone was crowding around your screen :)
 * apachelogger finds that much more personal
<tsimpson> there should be projectors in every room, but the IRC room will be on them
<tsimpson> afik
<JontheEchidna> then crowding around my screen it is :)
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, my blog post fits in surprisingly well with aseigo's branding blog post
<JontheEchidna> wonder if we read the same thing
 * apachelogger notes that googel reader shows 1500 unread items :(
<apachelogger> kmail comes up with 1617 unread mail
<apachelogger> s
<apachelogger> it is horrible
<tsimpson> this is the reason someone invented the "Mark folder as read" action
<ryanakca> ofirk: Any news on the website?
<ofirk> ryanakca: sadly, there is no progress
<ryanakca> ofirk: bummer :(
<ofirk> ryanakca: yeah
<ofirk> ryanakca: the release momentum is passing
<ofirk> ryanakca: anyway, what's up with you?
<ryanakca> ofirk: School and bottomless piles of homework.
<ryanakca> ofirk: Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.
<ofirk> ryanakca: ok, I will let you know :)
<rgreening> Riddell: well copy from ninjas is a private PPA which I thought you couldn't copy from. Two, we dont want the ~ppa on the resultant file, which means your rebuilding anyway... but is up to ou for what ever is easier to get uploaded. bzr is synced with whats in the PPA (wth the ~ppa dropped).
 * rgreening think my typing is getting worse all the time
<rgreening> :)
 * rgreening is also assuming evidence probably not in fact wrt the ~ppa ... as I assumed it was going to lucid-updates
<rgreening> Riddell: all the bzr have no ~ppa in them.... is that going to be an issue, seeing as we are not gong into official backports? arggg... my brain tis fried
<rgreening> sry, meant official updates
<rgreening> I guess copy/build from the ninja PPA would be best then
<Riddell> rgreening_: yes you can add the ~ppa1
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: there should be projectors in all the rooms
<Riddell> rgreening_: copying from private PPAs magically become available shortly after the last UDS
<Riddell> apachelogger: going to do langpacks tonight?
<apachelogger> Riddell: is kdelibs alraedy moved?
 * apachelogger just needs to start the upload, since the packages are ready already
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't think so, I can do that though
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, just tell me when I can start the upload, its only invoking a script anyway :)
<Riddell> oh great, the copy-package.py command is broken
<Riddell> "Delayed copy of kde4libs - 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (source, amd64, i386)" when doing it through the web UI, wonder how delayed that is
<JontheEchidna> not very, in my experience
<Riddell> groovy, there it is
<Riddell> apachelogger: go go l10n!
<Riddell> rgreening_: feel free to copy over the rest at some point before you go to sleep
<apachelogger> *uploading*
 * Riddell snoozes
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-05
<debfx> rgreening_: kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff shouldn't be removed from kdebase-workspace, it hasn't been applied upstream
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks for the use of the powerpc box.  I'm done for a while now.  I was able to upload an SRU for Bug #574906 as a result.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574906 in clamav "Clamav 0.96.0 clamd fails to start on powerpc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574906
<rgreening_> debfx: hmmm... I'll have to recheck that. thanks
<Riddell> how's 4.4.3?
<Riddell> still in ninjas
<Riddell> I'll copy over
<jussi> ooh, I should add PPA's to this machine. we have Lucid PPA's already?
<Tm_T> it will land on lucid-backports or ppa-backports ?
<Riddell> depends if I can get launchpad to do what I tell it without it breaking
<Tm_T> ah, lovely
 * Tm_T tries to learn the secrets of bugzilla in the meantime
<debfx> the brightness patch is still missing in kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan> hmm, have anyone compiled KDE trunk on Kubuntu? I'm getting errors on wrong Phonon version :/
<Riddell> debfx: it's gone in 4.4.3 because it's upstream
<Tm_T> Quintasan: you have to build phonon from git, you cannot use the one in Qt
<Quintasan> Tm_T: oh, awesome
<Tm_T> Quintasan: but you have to build Qt with phonon ...
<debfx> Riddell: it's upstream in a bugfix release?
<Tm_T> and then make sure that you have only the upstream phonon
<Riddell> debfx: seems so yes
<Quintasan> Tm_T: wait, so I'm building Qt with Phonon, right?
<apachelogger> phonon needs to go out of Qt :P
<apachelogger> or stop existing outside Qt :P
<debfx> Riddell: no it isn't
<Tm_T> Quintasan: well, if you build Qt yourself
<Tm_T> Quintasan: if not, then ignore that bit, you just have to build Phonon from git
<Tm_T> ...and make sure it's the phonon your build sees and uses
<Tm_T> Quintasan: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Prerequisites#Phonon
<Riddell> debfx: hmm, you're right
<Riddell> rgreening: how come kubuntu_101_brightness_fn_keys_and_osd.diff was removed when it still applies?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: okay, since trunk needs Qt 4.7 I'll have to build it myself anyways
<Tm_T> Quintasan: no it doesn't
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> that's nice
<Tm_T> 4.6.2 should be just fine
<Quintasan> awesome
<Tm_T> only some parts, like kdepim mobile version needs that
<Quintasan> then I'm leaving it and going to mow my lawn
<Tm_T> (:
<Quintasan> better than wasting time looking at the compilation :P
<Quintasan> Tm_T: hmm, I have compiled it and installed but cmake still finds 4.3.1 Phonon
<Tm_T> Quintasan: because it looks from where Qt is
<Quintasan> Tm_T: so how do I make it to look for the new phonon?
<Tm_T> that's the tricky part, did the last techbase link I gave you explain of it?
<Quintasan> ah, in the same dir at Qts Phonon
<Quintasan> :S
<Tm_T> Quintasan: I wonder if you could do some fooling for it, so you don't have to break your already installed phonon
<Quintasan> Tm_T: the Qt dir is set as /home/kde-devel/qt4 :P
<Quintasan> let's try this
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> still looks in /usr/include/qt4
<Riddell> debfx: uploading 4.4.3 with that patch readded
<Riddell> also uploading kdelibs rebuilt
<Riddell> upstream rebuilt tar
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.4.3 https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> Trouble: ^^
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldnt we have tested before moving it there? ^^
<Trouble> Okie dokie Riddell!
<Tm_T> Riddell: not all packages built yet?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: what makes you think that?
<Trouble> I hope they are, because I'm about to update on two machines :-p
<Tm_T> apachelogger: launchpad page
<apachelogger> launchpad--
<Tm_T> oh, amd64
<Tm_T> bah
<apachelogger> amd--
<Tm_T> and language packs still missing, but that's not a problem at all
<Trouble> OK, I won't update my amd64 machine, just the netbook
<Tm_T> Trouble: you can update both I think, it'll tell you if there's something missing for real
<Trouble> Will do Tm_T, cheers :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: they were tested before but they should also be tested after the move to be certain
<apachelogger> true
 * apachelogger just crashed plasma :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> opendesktop needs a downloadability check fraemwork
 * apachelogger hates it when wallpaper downloas fail :S
<ghostcube> and icon themes -.-
<ghostcube> you cant pull crystal icons into the kde settings
<ghostcube> cause it sems not to be hosted on kde-look
<Tm_T> Riddell: all installs fine, will launch session now
<ghostcube> and some kdm themes too
<JontheEchidna> Last final exam today, then I'll be free!
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<Tm_T> seems to work too
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get anywhere with increasing the akonadi timeout?
<apachelogger> I have a feeling your issue might be realted to akonadi not terminating properly at session end
 * apachelogger can mostly reproduce this when he has session restoring turned on
<Riddell> apachelogger: increased timeout doesn't seem to work
<Riddell> no change here
<Quintasan> testing?!
<Quintasan> count me in
<Riddell> Quintasan: please do
<Quintasan> Riddell: urgh. conflicts
<Quintasan> Riddell: kdebase-workspace-data is not available yet (at least here)
<Tm_T> Quintasan: amd64?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: yup
<Tm_T> ah then
<Quintasan> oh crap it's Trouble
<Quintasan> hide!
 * Tm_T hides
 * Quintasan goes into his bunker
<Trouble> After updating my amd64 machine to 4.4.3 kdm isn't starting properly... just looking why
<Trouble> The update was fine on i386
<Tm_T> Trouble: possibly not all packages updated yet?
<Quintasan> Trouble: kdebase-workspace-data is not available on amd64 yet
<Trouble> OK, a second reboot and kdm has started fine! \o/
<Tm_T> (weird if dependencies doesn't catch those things though)
<Trouble> I wasn't warned that any packages were missing
<Tm_T> Trouble: because the packages are installed, just wrong version (:
<Tm_T> though usually bugfix release shoudln't be picky I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: :/
 * apachelogger can build plasma google gadget support \\o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh?
<Trouble> Although I can now enter my credentials in to KDM, KDE doesn't start :-p
<Trouble> But I just noticed I got kdelibs and libplasma3 held back :)
 * Trouble waits
<apachelogger> Riddell: need to apply some changes to svn, after that we can grab the dir and build away
<apachelogger> dir = only the source of the ggadget engine
<apachelogger> but right now I am incredibly late for lecture ^^
<Trouble> kdelibs-bin has a dependancy on kdelibs5 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1, but 4.4.3a is installed!
<Trouble> Oh no wait. Forget I said that! :-s
<Trouble> lol
<debfx> Riddell: the brightness patch fix from 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu14 is missing in 4.4.3
<debfx> this one: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/45101390/kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.4.2-0ubuntu13_4%3A4.4.2-0ubuntu14.diff.gz
<Riddell> debfx: yes I added it back this morning
<Riddell> it probably hasn't compiled yet
<Trouble> All 4.4.3 amd64 packages have finished compiling right? I can't see any that haven't.
<debfx> Riddell: I'm talking about a bugfix of the patch, please click on the link :)
<Riddell> hmm, let me look
<apachelogger> cool, todays network lecture is CCNA sem 1 and 2 ^^
<apachelogger> what a waste of time
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/fpM-L8.html
 * apachelogger notes that the gg scriptengine appears to be $broken
<apachelogger> it creates a config.txt which really should be metadata.desktop
<jussi> you know, I think Ive said this before, but its true, the "details" button on kpackagekit is utterly useless....
<ScottK> It is.
<apachelogger> but fun
<apachelogger> the amount of detail is mind warping
<Trouble> Gah, why on my amd64 machine does the installation of kdelibs5 does it have a dependancy on 4.4.3a, but is trying to install 4.4.3? :-s
<Quintasan> jussi: KPK was never useful in the first place
<Quintasan> :)
<Quintasan> Trouble: I think they have already compiled but are not published yet.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Oh, while I still have not forgotten. What do you think I can do after going through Qt's tutorials? Reading docs seems like a good idea but I'm lacking any ideas how to put my new knowledge to use.
<Trouble> Quintasan: Do you know who's publishing them? Because I have a broken desktop machine at the moment :)
<Quintasan> Trouble: Launchpad does that. I don't know why but it takes some time now and then
<Trouble> Is it normal when installing something like kdelibs5-data for apt-get to say it's installing from kdelibs5-data_4%3a4.4.3-0ubuntu~ppa1_all.deb, (notice the *a* in the package name) but when settnig up the package it refers to it as 4:4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (notice it's not 4.4.3a)?
<Trouble> Perhaps that why kdelibs5 was rebuilt?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Not that I like adding to your work but I think we need a new ToDo list :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's what UDS is for
 * Quintasan didn't get sponsorship :<
<Trouble> OK, think I fixed my 4.4.3 problem
<Riddell> you can still take part remotely
<Quintasan> Riddell: Sure I will but being there means being more productive than normal (no temptation to play games or watch movies etc.) :P
<persia> I tend to find that if I'm remote, and actually listening to sessions and interacting on IRC, I don't have *time* to play games or watch movies, etc.
<Quintasan> persia: I think it's called procastrination. Though everyone should call it "I'm lazy most of the time"
<Quintasan> :)
<persia> heh.  Also, UDS isn't just limited to those who receive sponsorship.  If you can get to the venue, and find a place to stay, anyone is more than welcome.
<Quintasan> persia: Well, the cash is the problem in my current state. Too young to work and go anywhere on my own :p
 * genii waits for an UDS to happen near enough to Toronto to take a bus there
<persia> Quintasan: Heh.  I understand.  I missed a number of UDSs for a wide variety of reasons.  Remote attendance can work well, if your timezone matches in a way compatible with your lifestyle.
<Quintasan> persia: Well. Recently I've noticed that I have too much energy. Timezones are not important now ;)
<persia> That's a good lifestyle then :)
<persia> Is Qt 4.7 expected for maverick?
<Riddell> persia: probably, Qt guys are coming to UDS so we can confirm then
<Quintasan> Besides the one that does (I think) the most work on Qt packages is Lex
<persia> OK.  Just bumped into a patch against 4.6.2 during Patch Day (bug #568402), and wasn't sure if it was worth trying to push it in, or wait for 4.7.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568402 in qt4-x11 "Qt displays half width character as full width in some Japanese fonts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568402
<ScottK> persia: Probably most important to see if it's upstream.
<persia> ScottK: It is: it's a backport of an upstream fix.
<ScottK> Ah.
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> I can't see it
<ScottK> That makes it easier then
<persia> Yeah.  The question is mostly whether it's worth making a debdiff out of the patch :)
<ScottK> persia: We have Qt packaging in bzr, so getting it into bzr for a potential later upload is possibly even better.
<persia> ScottK: You think it's worth fixing in 4.6.2 now, and then dropping if 4.7 lands then?
<Quintasan> Anyone using Monospace?
<Quintasan> It looks normal here. ゆきゅうの翼
<Riddell> persia: if it's easy enough to put it into bzr then go ahead
<persia> Quintasan: I see those as full-width: are they supposed to be half-width?
<Quintasan> hmm Droid font's look very good in KDE
<Quintasan> persia: all of them are full width?
<ScottK> persia: I've no idea how significant this fix is.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It can confuse Japanese users
<persia> Quintasan: Compare "hello" and "ｈｅｌｌｏ"
<ScottK> Riddell: When you are scheduling things for UDS, would you please put https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-maverick-next-lts-goals early in the week as I think it may affect some of the other discussions.
<persia> ScottK: I think not very: it's just a visual appearance thing (see above sample).
<Quintasan> urgh let me explain though I have been learing Japanese for only one month :P
<shtylman> ScottK: should make that blueprint page point to the wiki
<Quintasan> persia: some character must be half-width since they affect the reading
<persia> Which ones?
<Quintasan> ゆ　-  by itself is read as "yu
 * persia sees random mixes of 全角 and 半角 daily
<jjesse> is there a wiki page that goes w/ the blueprint?
<Quintasan> but when you add it after き(ki)
<Quintasan> it changes to kyuu
<ScottK> shtylman: I didn't write a wiki page on that.  Did someone lese?
<shtylman> ScottK: the wiki we had of brainstorming ideas?
<Quintasan> persia: and the "yu" thingy should be half-width then :P
<persia> Quintasan: That's not 全角/半角 : that's the difference between ゆ and ゅ
<ScottK> shtylman: No.  This is meant to be a higher level discussion.
<persia> It's about height, not width.
<Quintasan> @_@
<shtylman> ScottK: I see
<ScottK> Who is our target market and what big chunks of feature do we need to get there.
<Quintasan> uhm
<Quintasan> persia: I thought we are talking about width -_-
 * Quintasan is silly
<shtylman> where is that brainstorming page anyway
<persia> Quintasan: Not silly: just starting to learn kana.  It's confusing at first :)
<Quintasan> persia: well, kana itself is not really hard :P
<persia> Anyway.  Offtopic :)
<Riddell> ScottK: do you think I can include the 10.04 review as part of that session?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that should probably get it's own session and come even earlier.
<ScottK> It's a great idea.
<ScottK> I'd like to see both those on the first day.
 * Quintasan joins #ubuntu-jp as a reading practice
<Quintasan> :O
<ScottK> nixternal: Would you please turn the powerpc box back on?
<nixternal> ScottK: powering up now
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: fixing bugs
<apachelogger> Quintasan: or make your own application
<apachelogger> big or small
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fixing bugs, hmm, easier said than done but I'll try
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask in kde-devel if someone knows low hanging fruit
<apachelogger> englishbreakfastnetwork also is a great resource for that kind of stuff
<Riddell> debfx: uploading kdebase-workspace_4.4.3-0ubuntu1~ppa4 with fixed patch, well spotted
<debfx> thanks
 * Tm_T huggles debfx
 * debfx hugs Tm_T back :)
<Quintasan> oh my god, no please, no!
<Quintasan> johonunu: ! Ubuntu !Quickly is soooo cool :) It is so easy to make ! python apps now :)
<Quintasan> >python apps
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe... he will eat you alive :P
<shadeslayer> its a frenzy in #ubuntu-classroom-chat :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sabdfl is going to love this session :P
 * Quintasan is impressed by people increasing his log file size in such a small ammount of time
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> 4.4.3 is out :D
 * apachelogger loves how amarok likes to break constantly
<Riddell> apachelogger: you want kubuntu-maverick-patch-policy scheduled for UDS?
<apachelogger> talking about overengineering ... I think U1 client will not be attached to a kded module but get dbusadaptors with associated marshal magic
<apachelogger> Riddell: probably good to have this discussed
<apachelogger> I'll try to bring up an initial proposal soonish
<Tm_T> kdesvn r1123201
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git version?
<apachelogger> git version?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git version of amarok?
<shadeslayer> you said that amarok breaks frequently... the git copy of amarok?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: see, those are the poor souls who never used KDE for programming ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if only
<apachelogger> mine is labelled stable
<apachelogger> not much stability here
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<apachelogger> maybe one has to send cookies somewhere to get a key to unlock the stability
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: upgrades for me!
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428373/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are all the KDE updates through?
<shadeslayer> like.. are there breakages? or can we update
 * apachelogger aint had no brekages
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> best thing about the upgrade : After this operation, 129MB disk space will be freed.
<Sput> wow, that's about one album
<debfx> I never had this before with aptitude: No solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n]
<debfx> should use safe-upgrade instead of full-upgrade I guess
<ScottK> That or just use apt.
<ScottK> IME the cases where aptitude can find a solution and apt can't, it's not one I want.
<shadeslayer> Sput: yep!
<debfx> can you install and remove another package at the same time with apt-get?
<ScottK> Probably not, but in the cases apt-get can't solve it, I generally prefer to figure it out myself over aptitude removing half my system.
<apachelogger> that googlegadet stuff is quite buggy alright
<apachelogger> even manages to bring down plasma :(
<debfx> yeah aptitude's full-upgrade is crazy sometimes, it wants to remove 91 packages instead of just holding a few upgrades back
<Quintasan> apachelogger:   Unknown CMake command "kde4_add_ui_files". <--- do you remember how to solve this? I'm trying to testbuild Inspektor from svn but it complains
<Tm_T> debfx: ye, nuts
<apachelogger> Quintasan: find_package(KDE4)
<apachelogger> include(KDE4Defaults)
<apachelogger> maybe you also need to include MacroLibrary, but I dont think that is necessary for kde4_add_ui_files()
 * Quintasan just received wall of text
<sabdfl> Quintasan: i did :-)
<Tm_T> sabdfl: well done session, thanks (:
<sabdfl> thanks Tm_T. phew. need to rest my fingers :-)
<Tm_T> I can imagine (:
<apachelogger> oh, music in the video
 * apachelogger can make videos with music \\o/
<Quintasan> sabdfl: nice one :)
<sabdfl> it was fun. great questions.
<apachelogger> did the question of all questions come up? or is nixternal not allowed to ask questions anymore ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: elementText.replace(QRegExp("\n$"), "");   ->> policy says I should use QString::remove(). I would be elementText.remove(
<Quintasan> argh
<apachelogger> !!! http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/plasma-with-gg.ogv !!!
<Quintasan> elementText.remove('\n$')?
 * Quintasan pats apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: I need ot add 3 lines and we can have googlegadget support
<apachelogger> s/ot/to
<apachelogger> but quite frankly it seems rather broken
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga
<nixternal> apachelogger: don't start none, there won't be none. don't wanna get caught up in that stuff again, still facing consequences to this day over it
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  1615 mails?
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> I read ~300 yesterday :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. how do you record with music from amarok? :D
 * apachelogger has no idea
<apachelogger> screencasting always was a bit beyond the scope of my interest ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<Quintasan> that music is not from amarok?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bah.. who uses google gadgets>
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what policy where you talking about
<apachelogger> also that replace indeed looks dirty
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://www.englishbreakfastnetwork.org/krazy/reports/extragear/pim/ksig/index.html
<Quintasan> apachelogger: point 6
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I suppose you still need ot make it a QRegExp object
<apachelogger> i.e. .remove(QRegExp(blahblah));
<Quintasan> elementText.remove(QRegExp("\n$"));
<Quintasan> awsum
<apachelogger> right
<Quintasan> I hope it will kompike
<Quintasan> kompile*
<Quintasan> blargh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just QA that it works as expected at runtime ^^
<shadeslayer> oh btw i need a mentor... i want to learn Qt in 6 weeks :P
<shadeslayer> anyone free? :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: impossible
<Quintasan> seriously
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what about basics?
 * apachelogger is 200/hour
<apachelogger> far from free that is
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i have a bit of experience in C++
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: basics? http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Tutorials :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i hate that site...
<shadeslayer> gives me nothing but headaches :P
<apachelogger> oh my, next week is a workshop on android programming
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: because
<Quintasan> its TROLLtech
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is there a book?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should get a bit more of experience in C++ if Qt doc gives you a headache :S
<shadeslayer> (to learn Qt)
<apachelogger> you do not really learn Qt, you apply it
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> the only things to learn is layouts and how to mess with signal/slots
<shadeslayer> what i basically know right now is that Qt is a set of libraries which can be used with C++
<nixternal> apachelogger: that is so true about Qt
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ain't that easy?
<Quintasan> messing with slots is not so hard as it looks
<nixternal> you can question me right now on something, and I may not know the answer, but give me a few minutes, I will apply it to my answer :)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> right**2
<nixternal> i think i have finally mastered layouts, except for the spacer widgets
<nixternal> those still take some playing around with, so i try not to use those if i don't have to
<txwikinger> right**2 === right
<shadeslayer> well lets see what can be done then :)
<apachelogger> Oo
 * ScottK makes a note of "<Quintasan> messing with slots is not so hard as it looks" for later.
<apachelogger> what is so difficult about spacers?
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> imagine you have a panel and want to have stuff on the left and stuff on the right, but nothing in the middle -> youd use a space
<apachelogger> qt spacers are just like that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: variable =========== 5, problem?
<apachelogger> you all need to learn ruby :P
<Quintasan> %s/ruby/python
<Quintasan> :3
 * apachelogger must forgive them mortals for not seeing the beauty
<Quintasan> 1. Use python if you want a crashy app
<Quintasan> 2. Use Ruby if you want it even slower
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> I wonder what would happen if you have used both
<Quintasan> Ultimate Weapon of Massive Headache?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, my "patch" compiles successfully :P
<Quintasan> time to test that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm how the hell I should determine when that function takes place when I'm running the app?
<Quintasan> http://lxr.kde.org/source/extragear/pim/ksig/siglistviewitem.cpp#84
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ruby is only slow because the maintainers refuse to drop supid and ugly tk/tcl
<apachelogger> s/ruby/ruby1.8
<Quintasan> hmm I think I get it
<apachelogger> no one is using 1.8 ^^
<Quintasan> It is supposed to replace all newlines so new Signatures will be able to fit in one line
<Quintasan> and I must say it works!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you coudl port that Q3ListView while you are at it ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: don't tell me I'm wrong T_T
<apachelogger> i.e. get rid of all the q3 shiz
<Quintasan> @_@
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sounds like a small nice project to me :P
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> not many bugs and porting might be easy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: K3ListViewItem(parent)
<Quintasan> what about this?
<apachelogger> where?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> wait a second
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://lxr.kde.org/source/extragear/pim/ksig/siglistviewitem.cpp#77
<Quintasan> strange
<Quintasan> omg tons of apps use it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> http://lxr.kde.org/source/extragear/pim/ksig/siglistview.h
<apachelogger> it would appear that it implementsa K3ListView ;)
<Trouble> So are we still missing some packages such as kdelibs5-data 4.4.3a in the Kubuntu PPA?
<Trouble> I'm updating my desktop from ninjas just to get it up and running again
<Quintasan> Riddell, Trouble: kdebase-workspace FTBFS
<Trouble> :-s Thanks Quintasan. I'm up and running again with 4.4.3 on my amd64 desktop now I've updated from ninjas
<Riddell> Quintasan: archive skew, needs to wait for kdelibs to compile on i386
<Quintasan> oh
<neversfelde> 4.4.3 released
<shtylman> it is upon us
<shtylman> backports?
<Riddell> shtylman: updates
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you pass?
<neversfelde> shtylman: i386 seems not to be ready
<JontheEchidna> Yes, I am almost certain I did. I won't know for sure for a little bit though
<Riddell> almost certain congratulations
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: what did you almost certain pass?
<JontheEchidna> Physics 1, English Composition
 * JontheEchidna wishes maverick would open up so that #ubuntu+1 would no longer redirect him to #ubuntu
<neversfelde> congratulations before knowing the result bring ill luck, so I'll wait a bit :)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: For the 30 euro allowance, is that done as reimbursements?
<JontheEchidna> Just trying to figure out how many euros I need to get
<Trouble> Has anyone updated to 4.4.3 amd64 successfully in updates?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Reimbursement after the fact.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: k, thanks.
<JontheEchidna> How is taxi sharing traditionally scheduled?
<ScottK> I understand there is a bus this time.
<ScottK> (see email from jcastro)
<ScottK> Usually look up on the wiki page and ping someone arriving with you.
<nixternal> if they don't except pesos, I don't wanna go!
<shtylman> Trouble: I don't think it has hit the repos yet
<imbrandon> happy cinco de mayo
<Trouble> Well I updated my amd64 to 4.4.3 via updates and it got b0rked :-s
<Trouble> Until I enabled ninjas and updated to 4.4.3 from there
<yuriy_work> wow kubuntu.org announcement before kde.org
<Trouble> I was just worried because 4.4.3 packages have been announced on the web site
<imbrandon> Trouble: archive skew, some bits are still building
<maco> perhaps remove announcement til the buildd's are done?
<Trouble> Aha
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes you claim it afterwards, no receipt required
<Trouble> My updates may have borked because I updated from updates earlier in the day, which worked fine, then after it finished and before rebooting I checked and found new updates, which I applied, again with no dependancy problems. Then when I rebooted all hell broke loose, with conflicts between kdelibs 4.4.3 and 4.4.3a
<maco> JontheEchidna: for barcelona i went to travelex and did the "if you get $250-worth then when you change the leftovers back we dont charge you a fee" thing. that worked well, though i didnt bother changing the leftovers back, figuring i'll be in the EU again some day
<Riddell> s/EU/Eurozone/
<JontheEchidna> maco: sounds like good advice
<maco> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> maco: there are parts of the EU which are yet to adopt the Euro
<maco> Riddell: like england?
<Riddell> yes, backwards countries like that
<maco> is your country backwards?
<Riddell> no, mearly under the colonial rule of a backwards country
<maco> merely
<Riddell> merely until tomorrow, when the SNP will win the election and freedom will be ours!
<apachelogger> thing is, the election is probably based on the use of unfree software...
 * apachelogger never finds the spec template -.-
<maco> Riddell: do they really take office the day of the election? AND get an entire referendum through that day? if so, your country is much more efficient than mine
<Riddell> the referendum is already going through http://www.scotland.gov.uk/About/programme-for-government/2009-10/summary-of-bills/referendum-bill
<Riddell> UK governement takes its place once Betty asks someone to form it
<maco> betty?
<maco> does that mean liz2?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> she's only the first liz here, post boxes have been blown up over that matter
<maco> umm i need to go relearn that tudor / stewart stuff
<maco> were elizabeth and mary sisters or cousins?
<ScottK> Mary doesn't narrow it down much.
<maco> heh
 * JontheEchidna is waiting for liz10
<maco> ok for that matter... is "bloody mary" the same as mary-queen-of-scots?
 * maco ^5 JontheEchidna
<maco> JontheEchidna: but a 300yr reign of the same queen...
<maco> though im sure Riddell was happy to hear scotland wanted their own ship
<JontheEchidna> Bloody Mary was Mary Tudor
<Riddell> we're preparing it now
<maco> (though i do wonder whether they *got* their own ship, what with the issue being nothing to build with and there only being one star whale doing the rescuing..)
<JontheEchidna> heh, true
<maco> (that episode has aired in the US now, right? pretty sure it has. thus im declaring this *not* spoilers)
<JontheEchidna> plus there was a certain suspension of disbelief to believe in an outer space whale
<ScottK> Riddell: Speaking from a country that got away from said colonial rule, good luck.
<JontheEchidna> *necessary to believe
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That would be different how?
<maco> ScottK: they signed over their independence fewer than 70 years before we asked for ours
<maco> JontheEchidna: suspension of disbelief to get through a scifi show? NO!
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> moreso than usual
<JontheEchidna> fwiw I liked the episode
<maco> JontheEchidna: i wonder if thats what torchwood found in that warehouse in season 2
<maco> though hmm i dont recall pincers on the warehouse creature
<maco> i think we need a #kubuntu-doctorwho
<ScottK> maco: I think "signed over" might infer rather more willingness than the historical record suggests would be appropriate.
<JontheEchidna> I've not had the time to watch Torchwood yet :(
<maco> ScottK: apparently it took a lot less bribery than the crown expected though
<maco> their budget for the bribes was *huge*
<ScottK> maco: Are you coming to UDS this time?
<maco> ScottK: no im taking a physics exam instad
<maco> *instead
<ScottK> OK, then I guess JontheEchidna's confession about Torchwood is less risky than I had imagined.
<maco> i *still* havent gotten torchwood to play on my laptop
<maco> using crimsun's external DVD drive it worked though
<maco> so it seems my dvd drive is just finicky
<jjesse> my wife watches desperate housewifes and the actor who plays jack harness is one of the bad guys this year on that show, kinda threw me for aloop the first time he was on
<maco> jjesse: did you shout "JACK!" when you saw him?
<maco> i notice that if a character is named "captain jack" they will be made attractive. ex: jack sparrow, jack harkness
<maco> also! the other day i met someone whose last name was harkness. i asked "captain jack?" and she gave me a confused look
 * apachelogger reads captaion jack and smiles
<apachelogger> typos \o/
<apachelogger> maco: she mustnt have been up to date with the who is who of dr who ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pinggggg
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ponggggg
<apachelogger> see, how I made that ping look more important by using more g's ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/MaverickPatchPolicy did I forget to mention crappy aspects of patches in the rationale
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> looks pretty complete to me
<apachelogger> everything seems to be over time today ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kthx
<rgreening> ScottK: is kubuntu-netbook locked down or am I just locked out?
<ScottK> rgreening: We did away with the channle now that it's a regular part of the Kubuntu family.
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> missed that
 * ryanakca sighs that UDS-M will still be using the old gobby version. Which means no Kobby, yet again.
<rgreening> Riddell: you may want to poke the Kubuntu UDS attendees to subscribe to some of the blueprints... Also, we need to get them updated and approved no? In order to get them scheduled?
 * apachelogger thinks he is getting carried away at writing the patch policy
<rbelem> hey rgreening
<rgreening> hey rbelem
<ScottK> rgreening: Riddell can schedule them.
<ScottK> rgreening: Are you coming?
<rbelem> rgreening, i'm working on the +spec/kubuntu-lucid-file-sharing
<rbelem> rgreening, a already have a patch, but it is not final yet
<rgreening> rbelem: ah, good stuff. I was a bad boy last cycle :( But Im glad someone picked up the pieces.
<rgreening> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> rgreening: You should have mail on the schedule then.
<rbelem> ScottK, i'm going to uds too
<ScottK> rbelem: Excellent.
<rgreening> I was looking over the blueprints for UDS and there are like 300+ already. Impressive
<rgreening> seems a lot of stuff people wish to do
<rbelem> i would like to be in the kubuntu sessions and blueprints too :-)
<rgreening> the blueprints encompass all *buntu
<rgreening> ScottK: will check...
<rgreening> rbelem: so you have the basics working? cool stuff
<rbelem> rgreening, i'm first making some changes to kio/ksambashare
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/MaverickPatchPolicy
<rgreening> rbelem: as long as we can do true user lever file share, Im tickled pink
<apachelogger> that became a quite long implementaiton description
 * apachelogger yet remains with a feeling of having forgotten something important
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> after that i will update the other codes
<ScottK> apachelogger: You probably need some client side decorations in your design.
<apachelogger> ScottK: pardon?
<ScottK> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/follow-up-on-client-side-decorations/
<ScottK> There was some sarcasm involved.
<apachelogger> dude, I am 1000 blog posts behind or so ;)
 * apachelogger is wondering what client side decorations are
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
 * rgreening gigles at the prospect of Riddell chasing down a wild boar in a Kilt, sporan flowing in the wind
<Mamarok> apachelogger: it is something inventend by various people and supported by the self-appointed-new-designer-in-chief in his blog, but you should read what mgraesslin has to say about
<Mamarok> various e.g. Google for Chrome
<apachelogger> just did
 * apachelogger is with mgraesslin a 100%
<apachelogger> ScottK: Patches adding more than 200 source lines of code, or more than 4 functions, or requiring public API changes must be done upstream, unless they are 100% necessary for Kubuntu, and would cause malfunction or bugs if not applied (language-pack integration would be such a case). Even then upstream needs to be made aware and at least approve the patch's existence.
<apachelogger> there you have your client side decorations :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: No problem.  Lots of little patches then.
<JontheEchidna> s/Patches adding/Patchset adding
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is a best pratcise violation regarding quilt since you ought not have 2 patches depend on each other
<apachelogger> ...having a whole chain of deps...
 * apachelogger stops right there
<ScottK> apachelogger: Being able to have patches on patches is the primary use case for quilt.
<apachelogger> not in the packaging scope
<apachelogger> because you can do it, does not mean you should do it ;)
<JontheEchidna> I could make a file semicolon.h and include it at the end of each line
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> ScottK: small patches still need to be run by upstream, so that is not getting anywhere if they are crap either
<ScottK> Certainly.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that would actually be handy ;)
<maco> apachelogger: unless youre using python
<maco> then you need indent.h
<maco> er... .py
<Quintasan> lol python
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I like that idea :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: echo ";" > semicolon.h; sed -i 's/;/\n#include "semicolon.h"/p' *
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> lolpython is like lolcode
<apachelogger> <3 lolcode
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: tbh it was my dad. He did an entire hello world in C using .h files for everything but the string :P
<JontheEchidna> *my dad's
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: omfg, give me the tarball
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> if I could find it... :( Maybe I'll ask if he still has it
 * JontheEchidna sets off a search in kfind and leaves for a bit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lolcode > lolpython
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it's your fault!
<Quintasan> clearly, someone must be blamed for it
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> clearly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/428524/
 * apachelogger would prefer the string to be a C "constant" though ^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that looks familiar
<Quintasan> oh lol
<apachelogger> let me improve that a bit
<ScottK> Riddell: You might want to mention to whoever maintains http://kde.org/info/4.4.3.php#binary that Lucid isn't our development version anymore.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: that's supposed to be us. I accidentally just uncommented what was already there
<JontheEchidna> crtl + r
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428528/
<apachelogger> better IMHO
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> although
<tsdgeos__> lo
<tsdgeos__> 4.4.3 packages are borken
<tsdgeos__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tsdgeos__>   ark: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.4.3) but 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<tsdgeos__>        Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.4.3) but 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<tsdgeos__>        Depends: libkonq5 (>= 4:4.4.3) but 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<tsdgeos__> E: Broken packages
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428532/ best option
<apachelogger> tsdgeos__: is that on amd64?
<tsdgeos__> apachelogger: yup
<apachelogger> odd
<apachelogger> Tm_T: did you have that issue ^
 * tsdgeos hands ↑ to apachelogger :D
 * apachelogger had to zoom in trice to see what that chracter is ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<tsdgeos> ←↓↑→
<tsdgeos> :D
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: might very well be intermediate breakage since there are new build scheduled
<Trouble_> apachelogger, tsdgeos: I didn't have that dependency problem on my amd64 machine. (I had a different problem between kdelibs 4.4.3 and 4.4.3a which was resolved) ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: pinggggggggg
 * apachelogger notes that he did it again... and made a ping more important by using the powers of g ^^
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: ok, i wait
<Mamarok> apachelogger: here it wants to remove 135 packages
<apachelogger> Trouble_: I am not sure that is really resolved ;)
<apachelogger> thing is arch: all packages (such as packages containing desktop files etc.) are only built on i386, currently there is a kdelibs 4.4.3a from amd64 but no appropriate -data package for it since i386 is not built
<Trouble_> apachelogger: Well I resolved it in a personal sense by updating from ninjas :-p
<apachelogger> a bit of a confusing and a bit of an akward situation
<Trouble_> I had to use a 9" netbook most of the day at work while my desktop was KDE-less lol
<apachelogger> sounds like fun ^^
<Trouble_> apachelogger: I should have just installed Gnone :-p
<Trouble_> s/n/m
<Quintasan> ehh
<Quintasan> this is stupid
<Quintasan> trolltech docs are trolling users
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: I'd say no fix in less than 4 hours, considering I cant find anyone to push the appropriate package builds along
 * apachelogger also mumbles something about people not equiping him with appropriate powers to do that -.-
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: hack them!
<tsdgeos> :D
 * Trouble_ passes apachelogger some Kryptonite
 * apachelogger throws the kryptonite after tsdgeos and starts hacking Trouble_'s Gnone machine :P
<Trouble_> LOL
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, btw, hello.h and world.h of course include h.h, e.h, l.h, o.h...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you increase build scores of ppa builds?
<apachelogger> or do you happen to know someone who can and might be around?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I'm not a buildd admin.  You need NCommander for that.
<apachelogger> 4.4.3 is sorta broken amd64 because there aint is no appropriate -data package of kdelibs-data
<apachelogger> NCommander: pinggggg
<ScottK> Good thing we went ahead and announced we had packages available then.
<Trouble_> Lol
<Trouble_> (shouldn
<Trouble_> 't laugh) :-p
<Mamarok> oh well, not the first time we announce and have to retract
 * ScottK thought we had learned our lesson.
<apachelogger> you know who's fault it is?
<apachelogger> launchpad's
<apachelogger> I completely and entirely blame launchpad
<Mamarok> apparently not... we've been in that situation often enought though
<apachelogger> not because it is written in python, but because it is launchpad :P
 * Trouble_ advises people to install Gnone
<apachelogger> lubuntu with lxde
<Mamarok> Trouble_: I prefer gmone
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hey, can I somehow embbed a picture in my main widget?
<Trouble_> Mamarok: Gnome is rubbish :-p
<Mamarok> or because it is launchpad and it is written in python?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: like a verrrry nice big trollface.png?
<Mamarok> Trouble_: that's why I said gmone, read the difference
<Trouble_> I meant anything is better than Gnome!
<Trouble_> Gnone is slightly favoured over Gmone tho' :-p
<Mamarok> but what do you expect from a launchpad? Remember how many start cancelling NASA had in the last years?
<Mamarok> we should use something Russian instead, at least they fly
<apachelogger> Quintasan: main widget? as in QWidget?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://wklej.org/id/328913/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want to put a big nice trollface.jpg over there
<Quintasan> just to annoy certain someone :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: over as in front of the widget or as background for the whole window?
<apachelogger> background can be done via a stylesheet
<Quintasan> in front of the widget
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> place another widget ontop of it :P
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'd better make that "Problem, officer?" into a QPushButton and then make another widget show up
<Quintasan> that is a nice application
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> lol
<Quintasan> still, how the hell to put image inside?
<apachelogger> use an appropriate widget :P
<apachelogger> QWidget is not meant to display a graphic
<apachelogger> there are special widgets for that :P
<JontheEchidna> Why didn't we push to -staging before publishing?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> jr said it was tested
<apachelogger> not enough it seems
 * ScottK would suggest asking Riddell.
<Quintasan> urgh this is a bit hard
<Quintasan> apachelogger: problemButton->connect(problemButton, SIGNAL(clicked()), this, )
<Quintasan> how the hell do I connect a button to show a new widget?
<apachelogger> you need to create a slot
<apachelogger> then have that slot show the new widget (and maybe remove the old stuff)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm I've done that before but I created a whole new class. Is there a way without making a class?
 * ScottK recalls "<Quintasan> messing with slots is not so hard as it looks"
<Quintasan> it seems that creating new widgets via click is hard :P
<Quintasan> connecting is not a problem :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, no, see, cpp is an object oriented programming language so you should create a class anyway :P
<Quintasan> oh well
<Quintasan> I'll just start from scratch then
<ScottK> Can we have a spec on "Nepomuk shouldn't eat all my CPU"?
<imbrandon> lol
<Sput> isn't QLabel for displaying graphics?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Sput: lol?
<Quintasan> Sput: I can display image with QLabel?
<Sput> yes, that's what QLabel::setPicture() is for :P
<Sput> it can even display movies
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> I was using QImage
<Quintasan> but well
<Quintasan> I didn't test it yet
<Sput> "QLabel is used for displaying text or an image. No user interaction functionality is provided."
<Sput> QImage isn't a widget
<Sput> it's just a data structure holding image data
<Sput> (like QPixmap)
<Sput> you'd probably create a QPicture, load your QImage or whatever into it, and set it on the QLabel.
<apachelogger> QLabel is the alround widget for displaying non-interactive data sort of
<apachelogger> ah, well, what Sput quoted ^^
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> I can't figure it out how to load the image to QLabel
<tsdgeos> void	setPixmap ( const QPixmap & )
<imbrandon> self.label = QtGui.QLabel(self) self.label.setPixmap(QtGui.QPixmap('mute.png'))
 * apachelogger notes that kolab should grow itself symantics support ^^
<apachelogger> err
<apachelogger> semantics even ^^
<imbrandon> Sput: QLabel can display movies ?
<imbrandon> wow
<Sput> imbrandon: for the Qt definition of "movie", i.e. QMovie
<imbrandon> i figured u'd need a phonon video widget for it
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> ok
<Sput> QMovie is just a set of images basically
<imbrandon> yup
<Sput> enough for a little animation
<imbrandon> right , i thought you ment like full mp4 avi's and such
<imbrandon> i was like ummm
<Quintasan> fffuuuu-
<Quintasan> I get incorrect header
<NCommander> apachelogger: pooooooooong?
<apachelogger> NCommander: can you please bump the build scores of kde4libs in https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all?
<apachelogger> 4.4.3 on amd64 is the broken because there is no -data package right now
<apachelogger> also in case you are around, once kde4libs is built I suppose workspace could also use a bump ;)
<Quintasan> Sput: http://wklej.org/id/328941/
<Quintasan> I'm doing it wrong somewhere but I can't say where :S
<NCommander> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> NCommander: thanks
<NCommander> apachelogger: hrm, oops. I rescored workspace as well >.<;
<NCommander> d'oh
<Sput> Quintasan: first of all, you should be parenting your widgets (or do you really remember to delete them all yourself in the dtor? :P)
<NCommander> apachelogger: you going to be at Akademy?
<Quintasan> Sput: well, not really :P
 * apachelogger is wondering why the image is stacked but the label is heaped
<Sput> this is C++ - you need to care about things you heap with new()
<apachelogger> NCommander: nope, but at the KDE multimedia sprint, if that helps :)
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> wtf I'm doung
<Sput> (or tell Qt that it's a child object, then Qt will care about it)
<NCommander> apachelogger: pity :-/. UDS?
<apachelogger> nope
<NCommander> apachelogger: double pity
<Quintasan> Sput: http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/tutorials-addressbook-part2-addressbook-cpp.html <-- they don't do any parenting here or I'm retarded and can't read cpp (the latter is very likely :P)
<apachelogger> those dates are inredibly unfortunate colliding with exam season :(
<JontheEchidna> one week earlier and I would have missed UDS due to exams too
 * NCommander notes he would have missed it if he was still in college
<NCommander> :-/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: besided, if I put the image on heap, how the hell I'm supposed to provide const QPicture &? :P
<NCommander> Maybe my memory gone faulty, but we seem to be having UDS really early this year
<Quintasan> oh wait
<Quintasan> what the hell
 * Quintasan facepalms
<Quintasan> okay, now it still doesn't works
<Quintasan> :S
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't dereferencing your qimage pointer provide const QPicture&?
<Quintasan> QPicturePaintEngine::checkFormat: Incorrect header
<JontheEchidna> *qpicture pointer
<Quintasan> I get this before error
<Quintasan> I though creating stupid apps is easy >_<
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well, it is probably all the same anyway
<Quintasan> the troll.png is mentioned in files.qrc and it should be there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that example you refernece does not look very good memory managementwise
<Quintasan> but it throws a SEGV :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it is from TROLLtech docs
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> that does not mean it is perfect in every aspect :P
<JontheEchidna> insert trollface
<Quintasan> Is there a proper way to parentize the widgets in the class constructor?
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/328944/
<JontheEchidna> that example is an epic troll on trolltech's part
<Quintasan> currently it looks like this
<Quintasan> apachelogger: besides, if this app eats some memory won't it count as a troll on the user? :P
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> jefferai: ping
<Quintasan> that means I'm trolling myself but who cares
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/qlabel.html#QLabel
<apachelogger> second arg is parent
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have some small qapp lying around
<jefferai> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> hello world or something?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah, but, what should I put as a parent when the declaration is inside a constructor?
<JontheEchidna> there's the Qt4 template from kapptemplates
<apachelogger> jefferai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428594/
<apachelogger> could this be related to the bug from earlier?
<jefferai> hrm, maybe
<jefferai> where'd that come from?
<apachelogger> valgrind of examples/tutorials/addressbook/part1 from Qt
<jefferai> haha
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> a lot of loss is going on
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> and a lot of that mentiones the evendispatcherglib
<apachelogger> makes me suspicoius
<Quintasan> hngh
<jefferai> *nod*
<jefferai> it'll help if they can isolate it to a particular file
<apachelogger> only patch mentioning the dispatcher is the monster phonon patch
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/428595/
<apachelogger> nothing heapish it seems
<apachelogger> so maybe glib is leaking
<jefferai> *nod*
<jefferai> it's either a *buntu patch, or it's something that ubuntu is using that is so new that no one else is really seeing it yet
<Quintasan> that proves qt docs are useful :P
<apachelogger> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-06
<Quintasan> PROGRESS
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> argh, why the hell there is a SEGV in there?
<apachelogger> doesnt like you
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that's not a reason to spew SEGV's at me :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/troll.tar.gz
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan is going to regret this
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> valgrind talks about memleaks in X and fontconfig \o/
<apachelogger> with a qt hello world app
<apachelogger> also still getting loads of possible losses regarding eventdispatcherglib
<Quintasan> apachelogger: btw. I've asked this, if I'm doing (inside a constructor) QPushButton *problemButton = new QPushButton(somecraphere, [wtf to put as a parent?]
<Quintasan> this?
<apachelogger> jefferai: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/valgrind.log should you ever get example files, maybe this helps too :)
<apachelogger> it's from a hello world example
<apachelogger> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.3/tutorial-t1.html
<jefferai> apachelogger: tell thiago this
<jefferai> :-)
<jefferai> or tzander
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 60mb of memory?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yup
<jefferai> but don't tell them I told you
<Quintasan> wth
<jefferai> heh
<Quintasan> hey don't tell me that my TrollFace app steals even more @_@
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jefferai: you shouldn't have said that
<jefferai> heh
<jefferai> where do you see 60mb?
<Quintasan> megabytes :P
<Quintasan> possibly lost: 59,018 bytes in 970 blocks
<JontheEchidna> that's 5.9 kb
<jefferai> no
<Quintasan> 0.45 megabyte
<jefferai> that's 59 kb
<JontheEchidna> yeah, woops
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> not MB though
<jefferai> nobody can do math
<Quintasan> okay, everything is fine, apart from the whole app throwing SEGV's all around
<Quintasan> omfg, it's not the image's fault that the app i crashing
<Quintasan> is*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did I just break it or is the resource file empty?
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> it's empy here too
<Quintasan> wtf
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> need I say more
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: even if you add the trollface it still fails to display it
<Quintasan> dunno why :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fixed tarball -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/App1.tar.gz
<Quintasan> though it still spews crap at me :(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I would use QPixmap to begin with
<apachelogger> "The QPicture class is a paint device that records and replays QPainter commands."
<apachelogger> that does not sound like you want that :P
 * Quintasan hugs apachelogger
<Quintasan> works
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: one more thing
<Quintasan> apachelogger: void TrollFace::Troll()
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when I put there trollImage->show(); and then click on the button the whole app segfaults
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> hahahha
 * apachelogger needs to check something
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> how do I put this
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what would "QLabel *trollImage = new QLabel(this);" do?
<apachelogger> outside the context of your app
<apachelogger> in general
<apachelogger> what would that line do
<Quintasan> create a pointer to QLabel object with...
<Quintasan> omfg
<apachelogger> ah ^^
<apachelogger> what scope does that object have :P
<apachelogger> class scope?
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> so what should I put as a parent in that constructor?
<apachelogger> also mind the live time
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> trollImage = new QLabel(this);
<apachelogger> !=
<apachelogger> QLabel *trollImage = new QLabel(this);
<apachelogger> with the former you asign the member pointer trollImage a QLabel object on the heap
<apachelogger> with the latter you create an entirely new pointer of local scope and life time
<apachelogger> the member however stays untouched
<Quintasan> argh
<apachelogger> and that is why you get a segfault, because obviously the member will point to some random junk
<apachelogger> that said it would be much more sensible to initialize member pointers to 0 IMHO :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I see it now :S
<apachelogger> also makes tracking of the issue easier
<apachelogger> if you init to 0
<apachelogger> and then you get a segfault because you are trying to access 0
<Quintasan> apachelogger: still, what I
<apachelogger> well, then obivously the assignment went wrong
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger>     trollImage->setPixmap(QPixmap(":/img/troll.png"));
<apachelogger> that is how I would load the pixmap ;)
<apachelogger> + problemButton and trollImage need ot be parented
<apachelogger> + IMHO you need to revise your member var names ;)
<Quintasan> 4th time I ask this
<apachelogger> + you will have to update the widget size once the image is shown
<Quintasan> hngh
<Quintasan> those are minor thng
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> I'm having problems with typing :S
<apachelogger> also, IMHO you should only create the qlable and load the pixmap in Troll()
<apachelogger> otherwise it sits in mem for no good reason
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Sput told me to parentize my widgets because I will not remember to delete them later, what should I use as the PARENT when I'm declaring things in CONSTRUCTOR?
<apachelogger>     trollImage = new QLabel(this);
<apachelogger> as per documentation there is this constructor that expects at first arg a pointer to a qwidget
<apachelogger> since TrollFace's base class is QWidget, and since this is a builtin pointer you just use this
<apachelogger> same for the qpushbutton
<apachelogger>     problemButton = new QPushButton(tr("problemButton", "Problem, officer?"),
<apachelogger>                                                  this);
<apachelogger> oh, actuall
<apachelogger> Quintasan: inside a qobject you can use tr() ;)
<apachelogger> another intersting thing to remember
<Quintasan> awesome
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and finally ... you dont necessarily need to parent the members, but if you dont you need to create an appropriate dtor
<Quintasan> dtor?
<apachelogger> so usually you want to parent them ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: destructor
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> ctor = constructor; dtor = destructor
<Quintasan> I still don't entirely get the "Trollface::Trollface(QWidget *parent) : QWidget(parent)" line
<Quintasan> especially the : QWidget(parent)
<apachelogger> you initialize a QWidget using the parent pointer you got
<Quintasan> I understood like this
<Quintasan> Trollface::Trollface(QWidget *parent) needs a pointer to QWidget, right? So we create a QWidget and pass it to Trollface :P
<Quintasan> maybe that's why I don't get it somehow
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/initialization-lists-c++.html is that what I'm looking for?
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> how do I put that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: TrollFace _is a_ QWidget
<apachelogger> right?
<apachelogger> it is a special kind of QWidget, but still a QWidget
<Quintasan> yeah
<apachelogger> the idea of polymorphism is that you can address it as QWidget even though it is a specific QWidget
<apachelogger> i.e. the QWidget is the base class of TrollFace
<ScottK> Polymorphism makes my head hurt.
<apachelogger> now the thing is, in order to work with TrollFace as if it were a QWidget (i.e. access it members and all) it needs its very own instance of QWidget
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> imagine it like a matrjoschka
<apachelogger> outside you have TrollFace, and inside is a QWidget
<apachelogger> and IIRC inside the QWidget is a QObject
<apachelogger> so you create a TrollFace and the TrollFace creates a QWidget and the QWidget creates a QObject
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> say you dont define no constructor
<apachelogger> then the compiler will make a rather crappy one for you
<apachelogger> called default ctor
<imbrandon> dont define no :)
<apachelogger> that thingy takes absolutely no arguments is the biggest crap evar
<apachelogger> additionally that thingy will call the default ctor of QWidget
<apachelogger> and so on
<apachelogger> until everything is one way or another constructed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so and default constructor for TrollFace would be TrollFace() which calls QWidget() which calls QObject() and each and everyone is empty?
<apachelogger> if you define a ctor but do not explictly initialize an instance of the base class as you do with : QWidget(parent) the compiler will still be fancy and automatically use the default ctor of QWidget
<apachelogger> we do not want that
<apachelogger> we want to allow ourselfs (or maybe a user of our class) to define a parent
<apachelogger> i.e. maybe is trollface a child of another QWidget because TrollFace gest embedd in Amarok or something
<apachelogger> so you implement a default constructor that can (but doesnt need to) access one argument
<apachelogger> of the type QWidget*
<apachelogger> now, earlier I said that a default ctor is one that does not accept nor arguments (<= imbrandon :P)
<apachelogger> and this is archived by making 0 a default for that QWidget*
<apachelogger> so if I want a TrollFace I can do TrollFace() or TrollFace(randomQWidget*)
<apachelogger> both will use the same ctor
 * Quintasan saves that for later
<apachelogger> and in order to pass the latter on to the base of TrollFace (i.e. QWidget) we init QWidget ourselfs
<apachelogger> finally please note that, would you not do that, the compiler would call QWidget() and you affectively would end up without parent, because the parent magic is implemented somewhere beyond QWidget, so since the compiler calls QWidget(), your base will not know anything about the parent...
<apachelogger> if that makes any sense ^^
 * apachelogger should have gone to bed 2 hours ago
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> nini
<Quintasan> nini
 * Quintasan goes to bed too
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, btw, the dtor will thanks to the same magic call the default dtor of the base class, so any memory the base class uses is freed again ;)
<apachelogger> unless you use glib :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  I don't get anything you say to me but it's because lack of sleep :P
<ScottK> Tm_T: In ~75 minutes there will be new clamav packages in lucid-proposed.  Could you install them and verify clamav-daemon works (doesn't segfault on start)?
<ScottK> It's a powerpc specific fix.
 * genii slides Tm_T a super-caffeinated coffee
<ScottK> Not a great rush in any case since it has to properly age in -proposed before it can move to -updates.
<ScottK> nixternal: Done with powerpc for a while so you can turn it off again if you didn't already.
<imbrandon> hum ok so i want to use a gst pipe in pyqt directly instead of phonon, anyone played with that ?
<nixternal> http://www.gtmf.us/
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/2fj6lzv
<JontheEchidna> heh
<imbrandon> nixternal: bleh
<nixternal> I have always wanted to do that to someone
<JontheEchidna> This is a personal favorite of mine: http://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/rtfm_noob.jpg
<nixternal> finally, and go figure, it is the hillbilly that I get it with :)
<nixternal> haha, nice
<imbrandon> LOL
<nixternal> wish my cycling clothes would hurry up and finish washing...i need sleep!
<nixternal> and they are done...good night all!!!
<ScottK> nixternal: You should probably 'dent your laundry status before you go to sleep.
<imbrandon> lol
<JontheEchidna> whoa, these are seriously neat: http://leogg.wordpress.com/2010/05/05/ubuntu-ids-2/
<maco> JontheEchidna: ooh shiny
<Tm_T> ScottK: will try
<Tm_T> apachelogger: no I didn't have that dependency issue, I'm on 386
<Tm_T> ScottK: starts just fine
<agateau> apachelogger: ping
<Tm_T> ScottK: and runs and stops fine
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4.3 gives 403
<Tm_T> although it's mentioned in http://kde.org/info/4.4.3.php
<Riddell> Tm_T: published now
<Quintasan> \o
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks (:
<Mamarok> hm, I still have 8 kdebase and plasma packages not updating,  do you have a ETOA for those packages?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: amd64?
<Mamarok> since those are kdebase, workspace and plasma-worksapce packages it seems rather essential...
<Mamarok> yes, 64bit
<Mamarok> but I have an Intel 64bit, why do you guys insist on calling it amd?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: it's the architecture name
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I think it's done under one hour now, https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+build/1717912
<Mamarok> finally :)
<Riddell> I don't know why the buildds are so busy :(
<Tm_T> i386  14 builders  1153 jobs (14 hours)
<Tm_T> everybody updating their ppas to lucid era?
<Mamarok> yeah, the week after release is usually heavy load
<Mamarok> but why does that affect the building process?
<Mamarok> and project PPAs should defnitely have higher priority over individual ones
<Tm_T> should, yes
<Tm_T> Mamarok: some 5 minutes now is my uneducated guess
<Tm_T> as it's building docs now, almost done
<Tm_T> ...if that log can be trusted
<ghostcube> o/
<Quintasan> ghostcube: hi there
 * Quintasan is installing lucid on KVM to close some bugs
<ghostcube> hi Quintasan :)
<Quintasan> hey
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> Why slideshows on CD are not in Polish? I'm sure I have translated all of them.
<dpm> Quintasan, did you finish the translations before the non-language-pack deadline -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule? As far as I know, all translations were exported from Launchpad and integrated into the package correctly
<Quintasan> dpm: I'm pretty sure that I've done it before the deadline. Maybe I missed it because of timezones :P
<Quintasan> dpm: well, it's not someone is going to cry but having the main title in Polish and then the rest in English looks sill
<Quintasan> silly*
<Quintasan> I'm still missing the words @_@
<dpm> Quintasan, I fully agree, but the best thing now would be to investigate why that happened, so that it is not repeated. I'd suggest opening a bug against the Ubuntu Slideshow being as much detailed as possible (i.e. which particular strings are missing translations, if you did the translation before deadline, screenshots, etc.) -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+filebug
<Quintasan> dpm: seems it's my fault
<Quintasan> dpm: some translations were not accepted somehow in Launchpad
<Quintasan> KPK is really useless
<dpm> Quintasan, no worries. You might want to contact the Ubiquity Slideshow developers to ask them if they could be added perhaps in 10.04.1 once they are accepted. Btw, don't you have a translation mailing list to coordinate Polish translations and avoid these misunderstandings?
<Quintasan> dpm: we have but most of the dudes do Ubuntu things and Kubuntu is left partly untranslated.
<dpm> oh, I see :(
<Quintasan> dpm: I can accept translations myself but I must've missed them or something went wrong
<dpm> Quintasan, bummer. But yeah, get in touch with the Ubiquity Slideshow guys, as I say, perhaps they can be put in Kubuntu 10.04.1, since unfortunately those translations cannot be updated in language packs
<apachelogger> agateau: pong
<apachelogger> Tm_T: oh, k ^^
<Tm_T> apachelogger: what did I do now?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: oh, yeah, all is fine now both 386 and 64bit
<Tm_T> or atleast should be
<agateau> apachelogger: what's the status of the KDE client for U1?
<agateau> apachelogger: (oh, and hi!)
<apachelogger> agateau: in planing stage
<agateau> apachelogger: ok, thanks
<ofirk> Riddell: any news about the website?
<Riddell> ofirk: no, sigh, I guess the sysadmins are at the UDS location already doing stuff there :(
<Riddell> so I'll need to hassle them in person next week
<ofirk> I am wondring, what is our relation with canonical? it seems that they don't care about kubuntu public relations
<Riddell> to be fair, www.ubuntu.com hasn't changed either
<ofirk> yeah, but that is because they weren't ready for the change
<ofirk> we are ready
<ScottK> Tm_T: Would you please comment in Bug #574906 on clamav working on powerpc.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574906 in clamav "Clamav 0.96.0 clamd fails to start on powerpc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574906
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please give us the benefit of your expertise in Bug #571286.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571286 in couchdb-glib "Data loss of postal addresses between Evolution and Ubuntu One's Funambol exchange/web UI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571286
<ScottK> Good $TIMEOFDAY everyone.
 * apachelogger falls over
<Riddell> Good 13:47 to you too ScottK
<apachelogger> I should go get something to eat :P
<ScottK> Riddell: How goes the battle against tryranny and foreign opression?
<Riddell> the polling booths are open I hear, I'm due at the counting centre later tonight to make sure there's no corruption going on
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> 7 people want something from me
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but I pinged last, so by definition it's the most urgent.
<apachelogger> interesting defintion
<apachelogger> hm
<ScottK> It's correct because it's the one that works best for me.  ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: akonadi does use free-form addresses IIRC
<Sput> and it worked, ScottK!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you please check and say "It's good, bad, don't care" in the bug as applicable.
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger dislikes the idea of making fdo follow crap someone else invented for no good reason
<apachelogger> gotta look into it a bit more though
<ScottK> If that SRU goes in we'll be pretty much stuck with it.
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK was tempted to write "Web service bought a proprietary thing that's incompatible with FOSS is not on the list of allowed reasons for SRU", but refrained.
 * apachelogger finds that sensible though :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> just so I get this right
<apachelogger> evolution uses free-form street field
<apachelogger> so does the fdo spec
<apachelogger> so does akonadi
<apachelogger> so does legacy KDE stuff, which probably follows what vcd supports
<Sput> ah yeah. good old U1 :>
 * ScottK thought people would find it's absence in Kubuntu a feature and was a bit suprised to be found wrong.
<apachelogger> and they are seriously proposing that we change all of that because they feel that using some prop crap is a viable option for a company that is supposed to make money using floss?
<Sput> fwiw, afaik Akonadi's SyncML support use(d|s) Funambol as well
<Sput> at least last year's GSoC project for SyncML support required libfunambol
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't mind if they use proprietary stuff in their server.  I do mind if they create a permanent diff between (K)(U)buntu and the rest of the world over it.
<Sput> no idea if/hpw that relates :)
<apachelogger> Sput: well, looking at akonadi alone it is no problem eitherway
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, but if the real reason for this behavior is phone syncing support...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Will kmail consume the data either way?
<apachelogger> because especialy in context of the couchdb resource definition @ fdo, the resource needs to map akonadi data to match the spec
<apachelogger> ScottK: akonadi abstracts that pretty nicely, yes
 * ScottK hopes this is going into the bug.
<Tm_T> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<apachelogger> Sput: that is reason to disobey an established standard?
<freeflying> kmail should provide an option for not using akonadi as backend
<apachelogger> maybe we should make ooo default to MS office doc format after all
<freeflying> maybe more reasonable
<apachelogger> seeing as it improves interoperability
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<Sput> apachelogger: from reading the bug, the established standard has already been adapted :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I see trouble emerging eitherway
<Tm_T> ScottK: is my comment sufficient?
<ScottK> Sput: It's not clear if that's an adopted change or a proposed one.
<apachelogger> so
<Sput> ah. tenses.
<apachelogger> we have address1
<apachelogger> and address2
<apachelogger> and the user creates an entry using both on a phone
<ScottK> Tm_T: Fine.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> so that gets synced into U1
<apachelogger> from U1 we sync into akonadi
<apachelogger> and now!!!
<apachelogger> akonadi/kaddressbook uses free-form address data
<apachelogger> so, either akonadi/kaddressbook is changing its behaviour
<Sput> I was just wondering about how it'll work once Akonadi speaks with phones directly, disregarding U1 (and it'll probably use Funambol as well), in which case maybe adapting the standard to match reality wouldn't be that bad
<apachelogger> OR the akonadi-couchdb resource needs to dump address2 (more like not add it to the akonadi entry)
<ScottK> Seems to me more sensible for their web app thingy to be smart enough to convert free form address data to the format needed by funabol instead of imposing that on the user.
<Sput> ... or that, if it can be done sensibly :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IMHO the only solution here is
<apachelogger> a) serverside abstracation, to somehow squeeze the client form-free address into funabol
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> b) get a revised version of vcard spec and implement that across floss to come up with a non-form-free addresss field
<apachelogger> making every u1 client implementation follow funabol, just because they are too stupid and ugly to follow a freaking standard is just not sensible
<Sput> as long as the standard isn't adapted to what appears to be reality (or not?), it's not
<apachelogger> Sput: that funnyball is not reality
 * apachelogger thinks vcard is much more established :P
 * Sput wonders what SyncML does natively
<Sput> "Any client that supports SyncML contact sync, MUST use vCard 2.1 to convey contact information."
<Sput> that looks quite clear :)
<Sput> that's from an Apple spec though :>
<apachelogger> apple only knows the word MUST anyway :P
<Sput> in any case, looks like SyncML uses vCard and vCal to exchange data, which is also the only sane thing to do
<Sput> most notably is doesn't have address1 and address2
 * apachelogger finds the couchdb-glib stuff increidbly confusing -.-
<Sput> so yeah, I take back what I've speculated before and agree that the only sane thing to do is honoring existing well-established standards
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> http://library.gnome.org/devel/libebook/stable/EContact.html
<apachelogger> apparently evolution does not use free-form streets
<apachelogger> but also uses that street + ext stuff
<Sput> that's what the guy said in the bug
<apachelogger> oh, must have overread that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> interesting is that EContact dervies from EVCard
 * apachelogger fires up evo
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> I dont get it
 * apachelogger also finds that documentation rather useless
<apachelogger> but in evo I have a free-form text field for the address
<apachelogger> no clue where it gets ext from
<Quintasan> wth
<Quintasan> I'm getting disconnected all the time :S
<ScottK> sebas: Reading kde-devel it seems it's time to have the "What version of Qt will KDE support with KDE SC 4.5" discussion.  I suspect we'll be going to 4.7 and most distros will too, so it'd be nice to have a discussion about it and get everyone in agreement.  I seriously never want to have to deal with the Qt 4.5/KDE 4.2 mismatch we had in Jaunty again.
<Tm_T> ScottK: agreed
<Tm_T> theres plenty of Qt 4.7 dependencies in trunk already
<apachelogger> Sput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428952/ anything youd add?
<Sput> apachelogger: b) is weirdly put, also misses a verb
<Sput> b) as far as we (that is me and a KDE gentoo developer) can see, akonadi will support phone sync via syncml (an established standard), and syncml enforces exchange of contact data via vCard (an established standard). (that said I wonder why the fdo spec cant implement vcard to begin with)
<Sput> maybe?
<apachelogger> bought
<Sput> or "an even more established standard" :)
<apachelogger> that sounds like fun ^^
<Sput> also, all mail clients I know of support exchanging contact data via vCard, so do the groupware servers I know
<Tm_T> even phones
<sebas> ScottK: good point, let me think about that
<ScottK> sebas: Thanks.
<Sput> Tm_T: and phones.
<Sput> now that I think about it, forcing the street information to be 1-2 fields makes no sense - there's address schemes that require more fields
<apachelogger> as I understand it address1 is still free-form
<apachelogger> just that ext is somehow supposed to enhance it
<apachelogger> no clue how or for what
<Sput> O_o
<Sput> MAH BRAINZ!1!
<apachelogger> kubotu: order brain for Sput
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger posts comment and starts reviewing some C code
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> also I find it concerning how quickly they are on changing the spec
<apachelogger> ...what if a company internally implemented that couchdb stuff using the spec...
<ScottK> Right, well now's your chance to speak up.
 * apachelogger adds that comment too
<ScottK> Just be glad I decided to review that unaccepted queue yesterday for potential SRUs.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookie for ScottK
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to ScottK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sput> order steak for ScottK
<Sput> kubotu: order steak for ScottK
 * kubotu slides steak down the bar to ScottK
<ScottK> hmmmm.  Steak for breakfast.  Wonderful.
 * Quintasan hands ScottK a glass of water
<Quintasan> You'll need it. :P
<ScottK> Thanks, but I've got coffee brewing already (2nd pot)
<rgreening> oh my... two more sleeps.. then no sleep for a week.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I don't know how persia does it all year round. it's hard enough to stay up all night for one week, let alone 52 :P
 * persia sleeps sometimes
<rgreening> on the odd rare occaision...
<rgreening> ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I read your comments.  Thanks.
<jussi> are any of the KC about?
<rgreening> jussi: ya
<rgreening> sup
<jussi> rgreening: pm ->
 * ScottK adds up http://design.canonical.com/2010/05/menu-bar/ and the number of Qt people coming to UDS and thinks distro patches for Qt.
<Tm_T> hrrr
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> it is getting silly
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> ubuntu is so innovative
<apachelogger> look how they are ahead of windows in copying osx
<apachelogger> that is so sad
 * maco snorts
<ulysses> some people said KDE copying Windows too
<apachelogger> ehm
<maco> i for one think win7's notifications are better than notify-osd
<maco> and knotify
<apachelogger> they accidently moved the buttons to the left
<maco> because win7's are more like growl :P
<apachelogger> and now they accidently make this move they invisioned for 30 years
<apachelogger> and their wallpaper does not look like a osx one either
<apachelogger> if ubuntu is not becoming one almost free osx clone, then I dont know what is going on
<maco> apachelogger: hey does plasma desktop have a "slideshow" wallpaper setting?
<apachelogger> maco: not by default I think
<maco> i see gnome users in #ubuntu ask for a way to have the wallpaper change automatically. i /thought/ kde had that setting, but i know for-sure that windows does (which probably explains the sudden interest in that feature)
<maco> wow, there's an ubuntu mirror at liberty university?
<apachelogger> maco: I think that would only make plasma even crashier
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> now that I worked off the highlights I could probably go find something to eat
<maco> internet says kde had it in 2005! hehe
<ScottK> maco: There are things I like about notify-osd, but no actions and it getting behind make it unusable from my perspective.
<ScottK> There are things I think could be better about KDE's too.
<maco> win7 notifications come back from fading when you mouseover and they have actions. not multiple-button actions that ive seen but onclick()
<maco> the thing i dont like in kde is the GIANT WALL when you get a bunch because they dont queue
<ScottK> There needs to be something between the wall and one ... at .... a ... time ... no ... matter ... how ... long ... it ... takes.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Don't worry.  Now that Android runs on iPhone, Apple will be busy sueing themselves.
<JontheEchidna> the good news is that there's less of a wall in 4.5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z31MLWMOuU
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nice.  Progress at least.
<JontheEchidna> I doubt notify-osd will ever progress much
<ScottK> Now if only recently completed jobs wouldn't pop back up with new notifications, we'd be getting somewhere.
<JontheEchidna> Help us obi-wan kenobi, you're our only hope
<ScottK> BTW, that recent notifications thing is the doom of using persistent notifications for updates availalbe and restart required.  If you cancel it, those go away.
<Sput> maco: in KDE trunk, the notifications don't stack up anymore
<Sput> generally, the whole notification thing has been muchly improved with the new notifier
<ScottK> So the persistent notifications are not at all persistent in the traditional sense.
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> In that they aren't monoliths constantly presenting themselves, yes
<maco> yay!
<Sput> hmmm... don't they still hake the (i) show a number?
<Sput> and when you click on it, they pop up again?
<ScottK> Sput: Nope.  They are gone (at least in 4.4)
<ScottK> apachelogger: You got more noise to deal with in that bug.
<Sput> ScottK: humm. I need to check that out.
<maco> oh wow
<maco> installing kubuntu in vmware, vmware asks for user/pass/fullname and then just boots straight to the "installing system" part of the installer O_O
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you got mentioned in a dot.kde.org story
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Which one?
<JontheEchidna> The choqok one, at the top
 * ScottK looks again
<ScottK> Right.  There it is.
<maco> hm well *this* is problematic
<maco> so any of you tried lucid in a vmware vm yet?
<maco> kdm is taking no keyboard input whatsoever. text login works fine though
<maco> ScottK: check this out 2010
<maco> er
<maco> copy and paste in windows is weird
<maco> http://newcolumbiaheights.blogspot.com/2010/05/scooter-commuter.html
<apachelogger> Sput: any opinoins on the noise, Ill not get to reply until tomorrow I suppose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: cool
 * apachelogger is famous again ^^
<maco> how do i get an onscreen keyboard on kdm?
<pascalFR> humm kde SC 4.4.3 works again ;)
<apachelogger> maco: I think kvkbd's readme explains
<maco> apachelogger: ossi says need 4.5 or to modify Xsetup scripts
<maco> however i found http://communities.vmware.com/thread/261454
<rgreening> that would be cool. I need Ubuntu with that for my Archos 5it touch screen
<maco> goodness, you all weren't kidding about big kubuntu fonts
<maco> (at uds barcelona, when someone... a few of you.... were saying theyre huge and that its Riddell's thing to have huge fonts)
<maco> first time ive looked at a clean install in a while
<JontheEchidna> I always bump all of them down one notch, but I believe we're following upstream in this regard
<maco> JontheEchidna: i just changed the dpi and that helped though it seems 96 and 120 are the only options. my screen is 94
<ari-tczew> could someone check enforceability of change in package cmake? I want to drop it because this change is involve to upgrading from jaunty to lucid, but we're tracking now maverick development. more info on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.0-5ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I would have personally been so forgiving to people who tried the upgrade :P
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: so to drop, or not to drop? :>
<JontheEchidna> I'd drop it
<ari-tczew> I'd like to drop, because I think that this is not necessary change
<JontheEchidna> Not worth the diff with debian imo
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-07
 * JontheEchidna just upgraded to maverick with the libqapt test app \o/
<JontheEchidna> what could possibly go wrong? (tm)
<valorie> !
<valorie> I'm sure you'll tell us
<valorie> how many months early are you?
<JontheEchidna> 6, I suppose
<JontheEchidna> right now it's not much different than lucid ;)
<JontheEchidna> Only has a few uploads so far: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-May/date.html
<valorie> it's beyond bleeding edge
<valorie> its.......over the edge
<valorie> :-)
<JontheEchidna> that, and I upgraded with the test app for an alpha version of a package management library :D
 * valorie sees JontheEchidna waving his arms like Wiley Coyote
<JontheEchidna> zomg, Professor River Song on FlashForward
<claydoh> the character, or the actress?
 * claydoh remembers her from ER
<JontheEchidna> the actress
<claydoh> yeah, she has done a lot of work, I often see her on bbc shows on bbc-america
<claydoh> i like her a lot as Professor River Song, even more so than the Doctor's  current companion
<JontheEchidna> She'd definitely make a great companion, except that it'd mess up her mysteriousness
 * imbrandon is just sad david tennant isnt the doc anymore ;(
<claydoh> I miss him, but the new one is ok, I am giving him some time before I decide
<jjesse> the new ones seems disjointed, not as good as the last doc
<claydoh> that's why I am giving it a few more episodes
<shadeslayer> nixternal: ping
<shadeslayer> ok um,anyone know where the new cd wallet artwork for lucid is?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I need some Lucid CDs for the next fair (only Kubuntu), can you organise some for me?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: um,how about using shipit?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I need more than one, and only Kubuntu, that doesn't work with ship.it at all
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it sucks, but that's how it is
 * Mamarok needs about 50-100
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: actually theres a custom order entry...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: believe me, I tried many times, if it is not ignored, I get 10 Ubuntu ones, that's it
<Mamarok> and the LoCo team pack has only 25 Kubuntu, I need more
<Riddell> Mamarok: when is it?
<Mamarok> Riddell: in July
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah ok
<Riddell> Mamarok: e-mail me a postal address and phone number for delivery
<Mamarok> Riddell: OK, will do, thanks a lot :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: mail is sent, thanks again :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh i was wanted to know how to start the ubuntuone gnome client...
<apachelogger> #ubuntuone
<shadeslayer> im testing out ubuntuone-client-kde
<apachelogger> there is no ubuntuone-client-kde to test :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what about the git repo?
<apachelogger> that is a tech preview, so unless you also test Qt 7 tp you will not get fare with that :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<apachelogger> especially since the git repo was built around a much older version of u1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah  i tried and tried but couldnt start it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how much time does it take to build a basic kde svn snapshot and install it seprately in /opt
<apachelogger> depends on how fast your machine is
<apachelogger> also on the definition of kde svn snapsshot
<apachelogger> if that includes the whole KDE SC then you will probably need a day
<Sput> like, 2-3 hours on a decent machine
<apachelogger> Sput: for all of kde?
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah, on my i5 :)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ^^
<Sput> I might have an extreme definition for the term "decent"
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you are gentoo user
<apachelogger> thy shall be forgiven :P
<Sput> I have a highly optimized toolchain and 8 GB of RAM!
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> see
 * apachelogger wouldnt even know what to do with that amount of ram, other than let ubuntu leak into it
<Sput> I usually have KDE leak into it
<apachelogger> I recon only glib leaks :P
<Sput> though.... currently I have 4.5 GB of disk cache here
<apachelogger> and fontconfig
 * apachelogger is actually wondering why fontconfig is leaking
<Sput> "something" is leaking like mad on my laptop lately, and it doesn't show up in ps or xrestop
<apachelogger> maybe X
<Sput> but 3.5 GB in use after half an hour of KDE is madness
<Sput> and I don't mean disk cache
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i mean just basic kde..whatever is needed to get plasma started and the default apps
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 2 or 3 hours is my guess on regular hardware (in relation to Sput's decent hardware definition :P)
<apachelogger> initial build that is
<apachelogger> daily rebuilds are usually faster, especially if you add all sorts of magic
<apachelogger> like icecream and ccache
<Sput> and not cleaning your builddir
<alvin> libvirt also leaks
<apachelogger> gross
<alvin> but veeeery slowly
<Sput> klein
<apachelogger> we need a minion to valgrind all sorts of stuff!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have a 2.1 Ghz T8100 proc and 3 GB if RAM :P
<apachelogger> sounds regular enough
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> in my experience linking is the slowest anyway
<shadeslayer> ok..
<apachelogger> so above all you need a fast HDD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and what options would i need to install it seprately from my stable kde ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh.. i have a pretty fast HDD...
<shadeslayer> get me upto 30 MBps
<apachelogger> there is a guide in the kde techbase
<shadeslayer> hahaha... nepomuk just started on its own in gnome :P
 * apachelogger notes that he does not unstand the base64 transcoder he wrote 3 weeks ago -.-
<apachelogger> btw, if anyone ever wants to debug bitwise operations in C -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429454/
<shtylman> apachelogger: that assumes that the int is 32 bits
<shtylman> you should just shift the original number
<shtylman> and avoid the mod operator as we
<shtylman> *well
<apachelogger> no, it assumes that apachelogger wants to not see the whole set of bits a datatype carries :P
<shtylman> haha
 * ScottK is thinking strigi on by default was a mistake.
<Tm_T> it can be io-killer at times
<Tm_T> also when UI tends to freeze because of disk activity so easily these days...
<ScottK> Yep.
<JontheEchidna> o/ dantti
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hey dude :D
<JontheEchidna> Hey, I think libqapt is at the point where I could consider adding things like debconf and conf file support. Wanna plan stuff at UDS?
<JontheEchidna> you mentioned a debconf library that we could share
<dantti> JontheEchidna: sure I think I forgot to subscribe to it
<dantti> yep, remove it from adept making it a shared lib
<dantti> as there is no kde perl binding to be used in debconf..
<JontheEchidna> So this would be a Qt lib?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yup it is
<dantti> it's part of adept already
<JontheEchidna> Will that cause any problems for aptcc?
<dantti> we just need to conver that
<dantti> JontheEchidna: no, aptcc will read packagekit socket file path var and set up before installing things
<dantti> on the kpackagekit side it will link to libdeconf-qt and set a socket passing it's path to packagekit
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, about the patch policy. In some debian packages, debian puts their patches in a patches/debian/ folder In these packages I've put our patches in a patches/kubuntu folder
<JontheEchidna> konversation is one such package that leaps to mind
 * ScottK finds that practice really annoying.
 * ScottK missed this before: http://www.ubersoft.net/comic/hd/2008/06/and-now-stupid
<jefferai> Riddell: ping
 * ScottK suspects he's busy pondering the effect of a hung parliament on his nation's chances to escape colonial oppression.
<jefferai> tee hee
<jjesse_> lol
<ScottK> No, he may really be doing that.
<Tm_T> kwin tiling works, KDE 4.5 will rock hard http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/kwin-tiling_01.png
<shtylman> Tm_T: is tiling going to be in 4.5?
 * jefferai tried awesome once and couldn't figure out enough key commands to bother
<shtylman> heh
<Tm_T> shtylman: yes, that's there is current trunk
<apachelogger> kde bug 231075
<ubottu> KDE bug 231075 in general "Amarok 2 3 0 ubuntu 9 10 consistently crashes when importing new music library" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231075
<Riddell> jefferai: hi
<Riddell> jefferai: amarok bug worries?
<jefferai> Riddell: no, we seem to have figured it out
<Riddell> ooh?
<jefferai> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/572432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572432 in taglib "Amarok freezes everytime I scan my collection" [Undecided,New]
<jefferai> Users blaming Amarok for a TagLib problem which is really a *buntu problem  :-(
<apachelogger> debian bug #384573
<ubottu> Debian bug 384573 in libtag1c2a "Russian id3 tags problem" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/384573
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger is wondering why no one ever implements stuff upstream -.-
<jefferai> no one meaning debian?
<apachelogger> and mandriva
<apachelogger> and fedora
<apachelogger> and ubuntu
<apachelogger> especially ubuntu
<apachelogger> if at least they ware git branching upstream :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: what, ubuntu is not upstream?!
<Riddell> jefferai: do you know which is the necessary parts of the new version to fix this? people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/taglib-1.6.3.diff
<jefferai> Riddell: yes: taglib 1.6.3
<JontheEchidna> that is not a part of a patch
<Riddell> we need a minimal diff for a stable release update
<jefferai> TagLib 1 is in maintenance mode
<jefferai> it's already a minimal diff
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would push 1.6.3 to SRU
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/taglib-1.6.2_to_1.6.3.diff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: whatever you do, don't run the SRU past cody. He'll go all obstructionist because he is so much smarter than upstream that upstream's word obviously has zero credence whatsoever.
<jefferai> Riddell:
<jefferai> * Fixed definitions of the TAGLIB_WITH_MP4 and TAGLIB_WITH_ASF macros.
<jefferai> * Fixed upgrading of ID3v2.3 genre frame with ID3v1 code 0 (Blues).
<jefferai> * New method `int String::toInt(bool *ok)` which can return whether
<ScottK> Just don't ask Cody to approve it.
<jefferai> the conversion to a number was successfull.
<jefferai> * Fixed parsing of incorrectly written lengths in ID3v2 (affects
<apachelogger> we could push everyting individually
<jefferai> mainly compressed frames). (BUG:231075)
<apachelogger> that is not going to reduce the overall size though ;)
<jefferai> So, three bugs fixed -- you definitely want those
<Riddell> can but try
<jefferai> one new method that is (should be) ABI compatible
<jefferai> and which is useful to developers
<apachelogger> that can be checked
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: what do you recommend I do about cody? Just ask somebody else to do the approval?
<apachelogger> the new method also is used itnernally
<jefferai> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the particular SRU
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did he comment in the bug?
<jefferai> worse comes to worse you can patch it to make the new method private to ensure it doesn't affect ABI
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, re, patch policy ... IMHO debian should just fix their flipping naming :P
<JontheEchidna> bug 576660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576660 in soprano "soprano crashes on multiple simultaneous queries" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576660
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but I think we should still apply the patch as is to it
<apachelogger> only difference will be that debian is in a sub folder
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes. though I will note that out of 5 other approved SRUs I checked in the ubuntu-sru list, exactly none had anything other than a testcase
<ScottK> Wait until you're sure he's away and ask someone else to approve it.
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger agrees
<Riddell> anyone volunteering for the SRU or should I do it?
<txwikinger> Is maverick out yet?
<Riddell> txwikinger: "next week"
<apachelogger> Riddell: regarding taglib?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to do it
<txwikinger> is lernid only working with Gnome or also with kde?
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian dir can just be copied and bumped, you can have a build log if you want :)
<Riddell> I shall, I feel very free today, almost like I've successfully lost a whole needless level of government
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> txwikinger: jono is not a friend of duplicating software, so clearly he must ignore the existance of either GNOME or KDE
<txwikinger> Riddell: Yeah.. let's get rid of Westminster
<apachelogger> though I seem to remember he opporunistically ditched maintainership onto someone else
<txwikinger> apachelogger: While your statement is true you can simplify it.. He must ignore the existence of KDE
 * JontheEchidna thinks it's sad when you have to worry about whether an app will be KDE compatible
 * txwikinger is tired of all this ubuntu software only running on Gnome... why don't they call it just Gnome then?
 * txwikinger wonders if lernid has two spelling mistakes and should really be learnit
<JontheEchidna> that shiny strip on the 5, 10 and 20-euro bills is neat
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: "notes"
<ScottK> Riddell: You don't live inthe Eurozone, so you don't get to decide.
<jefferai> Ouch
<ScottK> Of course it's the fault of the colonial oppressors, but still the case.
<txwikinger> Jono claims to be a contributer to KDE
<ScottK> nixternal knows about that.
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<txwikinger> colonial oppressors?
<ScottK> txwikinger: The English.
<jefferai> txwikinger: wait what?
<txwikinger> Europe is full of them themselves
<Mamarok> txwikinger: he used to be, indeed, but that was a veery long time ago
<jefferai> heh
<jefferai> yeah
<Riddell> ScottK: just preparing him for the Walloonian vs Flemish language problem he'll get into when he goes to Belgium
<jefferai> "contributor" makes it sound current
<txwikinger> Mamarok: who is he?
<jefferai> "past contributor" is more like it
<Mamarok> txwikinger: <Jono
<txwikinger> Ah :D
<ScottK> Contributor in the dark, dank reaches of ancient history....
<txwikinger> ScottK: Never tell a Flem that they speak Dutch :D
<ScottK> Understand.
<txwikinger> they do, but they don't
<Mamarok> txwikinger: but they do, just don't expect them to speak French
<Mamarok> that might cause a stir
<ScottK> It's OK.  I'll just use English and if they don't understand, I'll say it again slower and louder.
<txwikinger> Mamarok: In Dutch TV they have subtitles for Flems whn they speak
<txwikinger> ScottK: Ah.. those obnoxious Amis again :D
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> <3
<Riddell> actually, I don't even know what language is spoken in the part of Belgium we're going to, it's outside the city limits so it might be Flemish
 * apachelogger usually repeats in ruby
 * JontheEchidna has a power adapter for Flemish electricity
<apachelogger> after that I usually try klingon
<Mamarok> txwikinger: which is total utter rubbish, they just speak a slightly different dialect, still Dutch
<apachelogger> surprisingly that usually works out
<apachelogger> :P
<txwikinger> Riddell: Brussels is surrounded by Walloon which is Flemish
<Riddell> not sure that's right txwikinger
<JontheEchidna> hope it works with Wallonian electricity :P
<JontheEchidna> (j/k, if it wasn't obvious)
<apachelogger> wallonian electricity is surely the same, it just wouldnt admit it
<txwikinger> Riddell: Well.. depends how far outside.. if you go far enough south you will be in the French part
<Mamarok> txwikinger: wallon is French, flemish is Dutch, you are mixing things there
<Mamarok> and Brussels is surrounded by flandres, but is French speaking
<txwikinger> ok. then I mix things
 * txwikinger is tired from watching elections
<Riddell> La Hulpe is Walloonian but to get there from Brussels you have to leave the French enclaive of Brussels and briefly speak Dutch
 * txwikinger does not want to miss Brown the Clown to finally leave
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Spock's Arrival" by Jerry Goldsmith [Star Trek: The Motion Picture] 3 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/6gVNMDj4w8Cguy5aELWz7z] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> live long and prosper!
<JontheEchidna> So does England use the same power adapter as France and Belgium?
<JontheEchidna> (among others, not just france and belgium)
<Mamarok> Riddell: you can also travel without speaking I think :)
<nixternal> txwikinger: jono used to be a kde dev back in the day...he created an app called kafka, which was like the first blog software really...and that was about 10 years ago :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no, they use British power sockets which are far superior to those flimsy continental European ones
<nixternal> http://www.behindkde.org/people/jono/
<JontheEchidna> whoa, young jono
<txwikinger> nixternal: lernid still does not work on my Kubuntu
<nixternal> not my issue :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: Are those English or Scottish power sockets?
<Riddell> txwikinger: I declaire them for Scotland, since anarchy is due to break lose in England any minute now I don't trust them with 240 volts of potential energy
<apachelogger> scary
<txwikinger> Riddell: Well the Tories have a good majority in *England* :D
<ScottK> Right, it's why Labour will never let Scotland go.
<txwikinger> Well.. Labour need to let Brown go.. that would be a start
<Riddell> txwikinger: don't remind me!
<Riddell> jefferai: do we have a test case for this taglib update?  a file which is known to be problematic?
<jefferai> yah
<Riddell> jefferai: can I get a copy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://stefan.derkits.net/files/mp3.tar.gz
<apachelogger> extracting that to some dir, running amarokcollectionscanner -b  $DIR will result in a bad_alloc termination
<apachelogger> with 1.6.3 it will work just fine
<Riddell> thanks
 * apachelogger is wondering if we should also SRU karmic
<jefferai> Riddell: http://stefan.derkits.net/files/mp3.tar.gz
<jefferai> oh
<jefferai> apachelogger beat me
<jefferai> and
<jefferai> you don't need -b
<jefferai> just amarokcollectionscanner $DIR is fine
<apachelogger> oh :)
<jefferai> Man
<jefferai> Whoever Jonathan Thomas is
<jefferai> he should go back to bed and wake up on the other side of it
<JontheEchidna> I'm generally ok, unless people are needlessly trash talking kubuntu for stuff we have no control over.
<jefferai> Who?
<JontheEchidna> Me
<jefferai> Why are you talking trash?
<JontheEchidna> You
<jefferai> I what?
 * ScottK gets popcorn
<JontheEchidna> Saying how it was definitely an Ubuntu problem and how we suck so much, and then when it turns out to be a taglib problem you say that we're bad maintainers since we couldn't push the latest-and-greatest since we were in final freeze
<jefferai> Hrm. Let me break that down.
 * jjesse grabs popcorn and settles down into a comfy chair to watch the smackdown
<jefferai> a) It was absolutely an Ubuntu problem. You guys shipped with a buggy version of TagLib. It certainly wasn't an Amarok problem, even though we were summarily blamed by earlier commenters.
<jefferai> b) I didn't say Ubuntu sucks so much.
<jefferai> c) It's also a TagLib problem. I say also since you guys could have fetched patches for the bug fixes against 1.6.2, if you'd wanted.
<jefferai> d) Before you go saying that (c) isn't true and it's not an ubuntu problem, you guys could also have shipped with 1.6.1, which did not have this bug.
 * txwikinger grabs popcorn
<jefferai> e) You're getting all in a snit over a joke I made that was clearly directed at Harald, and whose context you didn't understand.
<JontheEchidna> a) Not our fault.
<JontheEchidna> b) You did tell everybody to get pissy and moany to us instead of taglib
<jefferai> No
<jefferai> I said for people to get pissy and moany at you instead of Amarok
<JontheEchidna> whatever. semantics
<jefferai> Nonsense
<jefferai> That's not semantics at all
<jefferai> The bug report was opened against Amarok and had users bitching and moaning about how buggy Amarok is
<jefferai> I'm an Amarok developer
<jefferai> hence since it's not actually our fault in the slightest
<jefferai> I told them to get bitchy and moany at the distro
<jefferai> which was shipping some sort of buggy package, whichever package it turned out to be
<JontheEchidna> which was the latest stable release before our release that we could include
<maco> JontheEchidna: i think he has a point... it's an integration bug
<JontheEchidna> for which the followup release was not even advertised as fixing a major regression
<jefferai> maco: thanks
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: did the 1.6.2 release advertise fixing major regressions or bugs?
<JontheEchidna> some memory leaks and such, yes
<jefferai> Ah, okay. Memory leaks are major; crashes aren't.
<JontheEchidna> well, except that 1.6.2 was actually announced places
<jefferai> Well, except that 1.6.3 was actually announced in the same places
<jefferai> http://osdir.com/ml/taglib-devel/2010-04/msg00020.html
<jefferai> http://osdir.com/ml/taglib-devel/2010-04/msg00032.html
<maco> 32 doesnt actually say anything about crashes being fixed just says parsing errors
<jefferai> maco: you have to read between the lines with taglib
<jefferai> when taglib has an "error" it means your app crashes
<maco> im not sure its fair to say "well you shouldve known that upstream uses euphemisms for all their bugs"
<JontheEchidna> and also I was more of talking about places such as planet kde, which advertised 1.6.2 but not 1.6.3, as well as the amarok-packager mailing list, which only has up to 1.6.1 announced
<maco> anyway, it's been established that the thing to do is SRU 1.6.3, yes?
<JontheEchidna> correct
<jefferai> maco: whoever is packaging taglib should know how to read it -- besides, the bug report numbers are in the release announcement
<maco> instead of arguing about blame, how about just fixing it?
<jefferai> checking the bug reports shows that it fixes crashes
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: Planet KDE is a blog aggregator, not an official mouthpiece for release announcements. And why on earth would amarok-packagers be the definitive place for TagLib release announcments?
<maco> jefferai: ubuntu doesnt have package maintainers like debian. JontheEchidna may upload it once and never again. Riddell another time...
<jefferai> maco: oh -- that seems silly
<maco> its team maintainership
<jefferai> Sure, but shouldn't the same person do it when possible?
<maco> for things in universe, all of the developers are expected to step up and pull some of the load
<maco> for things in main, the core devs, same thing
<maco> some people will have favourite packages that they know well, sure, particularly if they have hacked on the code a bit and have an interest in it
<maco> but there's no guarantee that whoever did  a certain upload has ever touched that package before
<jefferai> it seems (generally, not targeting Ubuntu) that by not having a particular developer try to generally follow the release announcements for packages they are responsible for that you can easily drop the ball, or have people run into the same packaging errors if there are tricks/trials during packaging
<jefferai> I understand team maintainership, but I would think that it'd be better for people to take care of particular assigned packages when possible, and for people to step up and help out when they are unable
<maco> uscan is used with debian/watch files to find when there are new upstream releases
<jefferai> uscan
<jefferai> ?
<maco> tool that tells us what packages are out of date against upstream
<maco> but i think its last run is before feature freeze
<jefferai> huh
<jefferai> but that requires you to have a debian/watch file
<jefferai> in upstream tarballs/source code repos
<maco> no it doesnt
<maco> debian/watch is in the packaging and it looks for tarballs of higher version numbers wherever you release them
<maco> varous other things it can parse too but i forget what
<jefferai> ah, you guys add that
<jefferai> I misread the first part of the man page, I thought when it was scanning it scanned upstream tarballs
<maco> (kde-apps, however, doesnt have anything with version numbers it can parse through so things from there have to be checked manually)
<maco> (i mean kde-apps.org... kde.org is fine)
<jefferai> kde-apps has version numbers...
<jefferai> I'm not sure about the API, but they're right next to the app names
<maco> im not sure what it is about it thats hard to parse. ive only ever used the tarball version parsing
<maco> http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/SPIM/spim-(.*)\.tar\.gz  <-- which is like that. it looks for the version string in a directory listing
<maco> but anyway, i have to go
 * txwikinger wonders if there was a draw or a win
<jefferai> txwikinger: I'm guessing it depends on your point of view?
<jefferai> Also, I'm not sure what the argument was about
<maco> fingerpointing
<txwikinger> how should I know.. I was not even involved in it, and I won't get into it now either
<maco> users blame jefferai, jefferai blames kubuntu, kubuntu blame taglib having crappy changelogs :P
<jefferai> Nonsense, TagLib's changelogs are fine :-)
<jefferai> I think it was more like
<txwikinger> here we go again
<jefferai> users blame jefferai, jefferai blames Kubuntu with a joke thrown in at apachelogger since he helped debug it, Kubuntu blames taglib for some reason, and Jon gets mad at a joke not directed at him
 * txwikinger changes his assessment.. Everybody lost
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> major lol
<jefferai> I think I won, since it's clearly not Amarok's fault
<jefferai> :-)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> that joke is not necessarily a joke
<apachelogger> because I really was lax :P
<apachelogger> it is not like me to let an opporutinity of breaking freeze go by unused ^^
<txwikinger> apachelogger: you rebel, you!
<ScottK> jefferai: Your blog post didn't exactly raise the spirit of community and trying to work together to improve free software, help users, etc.  It may not have been wrong, but it certainly wasn't helpful.
<jefferai> apachelogger: it was a joke since I was teasing you about it on IRC after we figured out the problem
<jefferai> that there was a kernel of truth in it (unintentionally) doesn't make it less of a joke
<jefferai> ScottK: what blog post?
<ScottK> The one JontheEchidna was unhappy with
<jefferai> it wasn't a blog post
<ScottK> OK.
<jefferai> but, good to know you know what you're talking about before getting in on the discusson
<apachelogger> I know I know
<apachelogger> though you could blog about it
<apachelogger> because
<jefferai> it's true
<jefferai> I could
<ScottK> There was one and JontheEchidna was unhappy about it.
<apachelogger> kmess devs are incredibly uninformed
<jefferai> ScottK: nope, there wasn't
<txwikinger> jefferai: You should endeavour to be a barrister
<apachelogger> earlier I told them that ubuntu and kubuntu have differen kde packages
<jefferai> txwikinger: I'd make a lot more money
<txwikinger> jefferai: Good luck!
<apachelogger> because one of them stated that it makes difference if someone is using kmess in ubuntu or kubuntu
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> jefferai: Sorry.  My bad.
<jefferai> apachelogger: is that really worth the effort?
<apachelogger> they actually fell for it
<jefferai> oh
<ScottK> I got confused with http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/05/04/a-review-gone-wrong/ and the referenced reivew.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ^^
<jefferai> ubuntu/kubuntu dont' have different kde packages?
<ScottK> No.  It's all one archive.
<jefferai> ScottK: it was a comment in a bug report
<apachelogger> jefferai: unlike my blog post kubuntu is not ubuntu would suggest ... no
<ScottK> jefferai: Sorry about that.
<jefferai> np :-)
<apachelogger> ubuntu is a bit of a large entity than people realize
<apachelogger> not just the gnome distro
<jefferai> I wasn't aware -- Arch has two different sets of KDE packages, so I didn't see why *buntu couldn't/wouldn't
<apachelogger> but the whole eco system around it
<apachelogger> jefferai: arch also pushes KDE versions before official release :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> where do I push my ubuntuone poking?
<ScottK> Clearly and SRU for Lucid is appropriate
<ScottK> and/an
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd just make an LP project of it.
<apachelogger> gotta talk with the nice people over at ubuntuone, they probably want it to be part of ubuntuone-client
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger pushes 
<apachelogger> Riddell: lp:~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc any clue why ld fails to find the ctor of my dbusinterface?
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/bzr/ubuntuone-kde/src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp:38: undefined reference to `ComUbuntuoneAuthenticationInterface::ComUbuntuoneAuthenticationInterface(QString const&, QString const&, QDBusConnection const&, QObject*)
 * jefferai read that initially as "Combuntu" and wondered what that was
<apachelogger> yet the library ubuntuone_kde (which ought to contain that beastie) is in the link0r list
<apachelogger> jefferai: a voip and chat buntu possibly
<jefferai> ooh, maybe
<jefferai> ScottK/JontheEchidna: you'll be happy to know, btw, that that crappy desktoplinuxreviews review of 10.04 is nowhere near the top hit in Google anymore
<ScottK> Heh.  Yeah.
<ScottK> Thanks.
 * ScottK thinks JontheEchidna shouldn't get fired up over so much stuff so he wouldn't get confused.
<apachelogger> that is because we do not have enough hugging!!!!!!!!!!!!!eleven
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna, jefferai and ScottK and everyone else
 * ScottK reluctantly hugs back (don't want to raise my mood too much the day before attempting trans-Atlantic air travel)
<jefferai> You're asking me to raise my mood while the Narns are still under Centauri opression. I'm sorry; I can't do that.
<jefferai> I'm with you, my bruddas
<ScottK> AFAIK, Riddell, txwikinger, and ryanakca are the only ones here struggling with colonial oppression.
<ScottK> Although I'm not 100% sure about the Canadians.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Well only in so far that the Queen is our head of State when she is in the country
 * ScottK was on a roll with some work before he got distracted.   Let's try again.
<jefferai> txwikinger: where you at?
<txwikinger> Canada
<rgreening> we Canadians luv the queen and all, but we dont answer to anyone but ourselves.
<jefferai> hm
<ScottK> I guess it depends on how much one cares about that bit of it.
<maco> txwikinger: who is head of state when she's not in the country?
<rgreening> And us Newfoundlanders even have more self independence :)
<txwikinger> Governor General
<jefferai> Canada's problem is that their relationship with the U.S. is similar to that of Australia and New Zealand
<jefferai> Australians look at New Zealand and go "Oh, what a cute country" even though New Zealand rocks
<rgreening> Canadas only problem is that it needs to wait for the US to bankrupt itself so we can take it over :P
<jefferai> United Statesians look at Canada and go "Oh, what a cute country" even though Canada rocks
<maco> txwikinger: did you know she's the Queen of Jamaica when she's in Jamaica but Jamaican citizens need visas to fly through (like, transfer flights and not leave the airport)  the UK?
<jefferai> really?
<jefferai> huh
<txwikinger> maco.. Yes my wife is Jamaican decent
<maco> neat. theres a jamaican girl at school that was telling me that
<maco> she said her sister has to arrange weird flights when she wants to go anywhere in europe to avoid heathrow
<txwikinger> It's because there are too many Jamaicans illegally in UK
<txwikinger> usually the ones that are wanted by the Jamaican police
<txwikinger> maco: Did you know that anybody who is not from USA or Canada need to have a permission to fly even over US airspace even if the airplane does not land
<maco> txwikinger: no. wow.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Canada's great.  My Dad has a fishing cabin in the bush probably 100 miles away from the nearest school, but they still manage to get him to pay property taxes to support said school.
<txwikinger> maco: Did you know that Canadian domestic airplanes must send their manifest to the US border control if they fly over US airspace?
<maco> i assume this is smaller permission than the full visa paperwork crap?
<rgreening> ScottK: I hear ya on the long flight... I have to fly halfway back across canada just to fly over Newfoundland again and then across the atlantic. Stupid no trans atlantic flights here anymore. It adds 10hrs to my flight plan. grr...
<JontheEchidna> jefferai: Sorry I was a bit grumpy back there. I had just spent the morning with a particularly contrary member of the ubuntu SRU team, trying to get a stable release update approved for a soprano bug.
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: Sorry for putting text on the Ubuntu bug tracker whose meanings could easily be taken the wrong way
<maco> ScottK: on the other hand i cant imagine property taxes are very high on a 5x5 pile of wood
<ScottK> maco: Notice how the change in administrations resulted in a general rollback of the restrictions that used to upset the rest of the world so much.
<jefferai> I probably should have put some :-Ds by it or something
<txwikinger> maco: Well. .it is easy for citizens from Visa-Waiver countries
<txwikinger> Otherwise it is like a visa
<maco> ugh
<jefferai> but I can certainly see how to anyone but Harald it might be looked at as trolling/trashing
<JontheEchidna> jefferai: ok, if you're cool with it, then I'm cool too. :)
<maco> ScottK: huh?
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: :-)
<ScottK> maco: Obama campaigned on rolling stuff like this back but has kept all of it.
<maco> ScottK: i see
<maco> i dont remember that part of the campaign
 * jefferai notes that bureauocracy is always super slow
<jefferai> also, the democrats are pansies
<ScottK> maco: cf Gitmo for a more popular example.
<maco> i'd expect it to be attacked by every republican in the country on the grounds that "see?!?! he is one of them terrorists! he's getting rid of the security!"
<maco> yes i remember the gitmo part. grr.
<jefferai> IOW, it's not that Obama didn't have good intentions, I believe he simply found it hard to actually deliver on his promises once he got in office
<ScottK> I also like how when he pushes identical policies to what Bush did it's suddenly OK.
<jefferai> which policies?
<jjesse> ScottK: that makes me smile as well :)
<txwikinger> ScottK: Didn't you know, politicians are just decoration.. the real people in power are the civil servants
<txwikinger> in UK there is even a show about that.. Yes, Mr. Primeminister
<jefferai> they tried that here
<jefferai> "That's My Bush!"
<jefferai> failed miserably AFAIK
<ScottK> It's less true in the US than in parliamentary system countries, but it's not untrue either.
<txwikinger> Well.. I already left US when it came up so I don't know it
<txwikinger> the UK show was really hilarious because it was not targeting any politician or party but the system by itself
<jefferai> yeah, I think that's what killed That's My Bush!
<jefferai> Bush was self-parodying
<jefferai> and already endlessely made fun of on various shows
<jefferai> it was like...what's the point?
<txwikinger> even people say Yes, Mr Primeminister was totally modelled according to the Major government
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: So, my soprano SRU got approved via the heroic efforts of jdong. Are you somebody who can put it through the queue? (bug 576660)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 576660 in soprano "soprano crashes on multiple simultaneous queries" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576660
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I can.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
 * txwikinger tries to get back to do same payed work
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done.
<JontheEchidna> ok. Luckily the bangarang dev uses kubuntu, so he'll probably be able to do the verification
<neversfelde> will we backport 4.4.3 to Lucid?
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's in the PPA, getting it in updates proper needs me to update the upstream backports policy which I ought to do nowish
<maco> JontheEchidna: jdong is always a great person to ask for SRUs
<JontheEchidna> *nods* I've done a few with him before
<JontheEchidna> Unluckily, the user that was always complaining that we never made bugfixes never cared to do the verification testing
<neversfelde> Riddell: I asked because of the 4.4.3a packages in there, wouldn't that be a problem?
<Riddell> neversfelde: why would it be?
 * maco goes to beg an sru off of jdong
<Riddell> txwikinger: Yes Minister is old, In The Loop/In The Thick of It is the satire for today's governments
<txwikinger> Riddell: It is the satire for any Westminster government
<ScottK> And Yes Minister was way better than Yes Prime Minister.
<txwikinger> true
<txwikinger> Riddell: Are there any bets yet on the day of Brown's resignation?
<neversfelde> Riddell: 4.4.3-0ubuntu1~karmic1 would not override 4.4.3a, or am I wrong?
<Riddell> no idea, I've been out for the last hour, for all I know Alex Salmond is Prime Minister now
<Riddell> neversfelde: there's no 4.4.3 packages in karmic (that I know of) but if you did have 4.4.3-0ubuntu1~karmic1 in karmic and 4.4.3a in lucid then lucid would win
<neversfelde> Riddell: sorry, that was a mistake
<neversfelde> 4.4.3-0ubuntu1~lucid1 I meant
<txwikinger> Riddell: cool.. then I would think Scottish independence is a matter of hours not days
<Riddell> neversfelde: we would want that to be 4.4.3a-0ubuntu1~lucid1
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, if that is allowed :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: I was thinking we'd take all of England's natural resources while imposing unpopular taxes on them for a giggle
<txwikinger> Riddell: they would not even stand up against it
<Riddell> neversfelde: it's inelegant but if upstream will do updates hours before release that's what we have to do
<ScottK> Riddell: We normally just use the ~release1 stuff for backports.  Fur updates I think it should be -0ubuntu0.1.
<neversfelde> Riddell: k
<Riddell> apachelogger: hum, don't know why it doesn't want to link to the library, compiles find if I put ../libs/Authentication.cpp in the sources
<apachelogger> Riddell: does KDE require interfaces to be marked as for-external-use?
<apachelogger> because if I make the lib static it works
<apachelogger> so I suppose there is a problem with stuff not showing up in the table :/
<apachelogger> anyhow, static works for now, I'll wrap the dbus adaptors into conveneince libs later anyway :)
<Riddell> yes was just trying static li bb too
<Riddell> yes was just trying static li b too
<Riddell> yes was just trying static lib too
<maco> Riddell: typing & unicode issues? and where'd the spade come from?
<Riddell> spade?
<maco> <Riddell> yes was just trying static li bb too
<maco> li space b spade b space too
<Riddell> funky
<ryanakca> ScottK: You forgot rgreening for the colonial oppression (unless he's moved out of Newfoundland)
<ScottK> ryanakca: I think he's too far in the middle of nowhere for anyone to care to oppress him.
<ScottK> (but I did forget him, you're right)
<ryanakca> hehe :)
<apachelogger> manually writing dbus introspection files is a bit of a PITA TBH
 * apachelogger is wondering what datatype a{sa{ss}} could be ^^
<apachelogger> weirdness all around
<apachelogger>        contents=
<apachelogger>        [Argument: aa{ss} {
<apachelogger>           [Argument: a{ss} {"path" = "/home/me/Ubuntu One/kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso", "share_id" = "", "node_id" = "ef61ddac-5dc1-489d-b777-2626d4cea638", "n_bytes_written" = "0"}]
<apachelogger>        }]
<apachelogger> why those need to be 2 ars is a mystery to me
<ScottK> passport: found - next item ....
<txwikinger> ScottK: toothpaste
<txwikinger> ScottK: Are you sure there will be flights to Europe... the Vulcano is going crazy again
<apachelogger> vulcano?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ashcloud
<JontheEchidna> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hSDPXlhbqHFb7hYI3BP0-JTz0NOw
 * apachelogger notes that the ashcloud times where the last time he read any news
<apachelogger> muahahaha
 * apachelogger is all async with the world
<JontheEchidna> grr, I better not miss UDS for a stupid volcano
<apachelogger> you can always fly to nafrica
<apachelogger> switch to a boat and illegally land in italy
<shtylman> Riddell: that printer dialog bug is still there
<apachelogger> that is if you dont drown first
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> then just take a taxi to belgium
<shtylman> if you have lots of printer options ... it is unusable... cause you can never click accept
<apachelogger> you should be there by the end of uds
<apachelogger> that is if you dont go through austria, you might get arrested for being american :P
<Riddell> shtylman: I know I didn't get time to add the extra wee bit I'm afraid
<shtylman> :(
<kubuntero> How do you stop virtuoso ?
<kubuntero> Opening Kopete on the live CD starts virtuoso. Is is a hard dependency?
<apparle> why aren't some softwares upgraded in the ubuntu repos?
<apachelogger> apparle: pardon?
<maco> apachelogger: when you click the battery applet and it has the dropdown for power mode... does yours only show the first few and then not have a scrollbar to reach the rest? i click, arrow down to the last visible, then hit down arrow 3 more times to reach the "presentation" setting
<apparle> apachelogger: some packages are not the latest versions in the ubuntu repositories? like "calibre"
<apachelogger> maco: I dont have one around right now, but I cant say that I noticed
 * apachelogger is wondering where he screwed up his marshaling code -.-
<apachelogger> apparle: because ubuntu does not push new versions to the repositories?
<apparle> apachelogger: that is what I was wondering..... why?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-08
<apachelogger> why would we?
<apparle> apachelogger: what..... the person who maintains the repos..... isn't it his task to keep it updated?
<apachelogger> why would it?
 * apachelogger recommends apparle to read up on support, linux distributions, linux distribution support, updates, release policies, repository management and ubuntu update policies
<apparle> apachelogger: I'll read when exams are over,
 * apparle is now hit with the realization that ubuntu repos are not going to provide the latest softwares
 * apparle and now is wondering, why do softwares like firefox, kde etc are updated?
<maco> !sru | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maco> er
<maco> !sru | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maco> the *other* ap<tab> person
 * apachelogger throws inline QDBusArgument &operator<<(QDBusArgument &argument, const QStringHash &hash) after maco :P
<apparle> and when are the versions selected for a release .... for any given software
 * apachelogger is wondering why QDBusPendingReply calls that stream operator anyway
<apparle> maco: apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> really, << marshals to from hash to dbusarg
<apachelogger> silly Qt -.-
<apachelogger> apparle: in the 4 month time frame of open development
<apachelogger> for important software also up until say 3 weeks before release
<apparle> apachelogger: and for unimportant software.... how many weeks before release
<yofel> hm, calibre is pretty up-to-date, last update Thu, 25 Feb 2010
<apachelogger> apparle: ~2 months before
<yofel> apparle: see the lucid schedule as a reference, look for Feature Freeze https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<apachelogger> in any case when feature freeze is scheduled
<apachelogger> which pretty much also depends on the support level of the upcoming release
<apparle> apachelogger: so why isn't artha updated.... version 1.0.1 was released on Jan 19 .. http://sourceforge.net/projects/artha/files/artha/1.0.1/Release_Notes_1.0.1/view
<apachelogger> we are talking time frames here, not dates
<yofel> apparle: we synced artha from debian testing for lucid, and 1.0.1 was only uploaded to unstable (recently I guess)
<apachelogger> a software might be updated 4 or 3 months before release
<apachelogger> in any case it could not be updated within 3 weeks before the release
<apparle> It seems its quite complicated... will see the details later on
<apparle> so updates are synced with debian and not with the actual developers?
<apachelogger> more complex
<yofel> apparle: if the package is in debian we try to sync it from there, less work for us, unless there are reasons to package and update the software ourselves
<yofel> but yes, that's very simplified
<apparle> so a user can expect to see an update to a unimportant software, at least after 6months of release by develper...... at least approximately?
<apparle> because I don't know how debian does updates
<yofel> depends on the package, as artha 1.0.1 is in debian unstable you should be able to expect it in maverick (unless something goes wrong)
<apparle> yofel: thanks for that info...
<apparle> and how to add software to repos?
<valorie> apparle: usually you can find more up-to-date stuff in PPAs
<valorie> when it can't qualify to make it into a major release
<valorie> LTS is especially strict, I think
<apparle> I got that,,, but I am asking how to add new software to repositories..
<valorie> the packagers test and push it there
<yofel> apparle: if you want to add new software yourself you should contact the MOTU folks
<apparle> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<apparle> yofel: you know anyone? is there a specific channel
<yofel> #ubuntu-motu ;)
<apparle> yofel: thanks
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger is so stupid -.-
<apachelogger> calling the wrong dbus if and wondering why qt comes up with crap
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apparle> apachelogger: I had a very similar experience, not with dbus but similar :D
<jjesse-droid>   ©_
<apachelogger> jjesse-droid: I entirely agree
<apparle> jjesse-droid: what does that mean
<valorie> that tails are copyrighted, is my guess
<valorie> ;-)
<apachelogger> *nod* :P
 * apachelogger is left wondering why his dbusadaptor does not forward a signal as required
<apparle> kubotu:
<apparle> !kubotu
<valorie> nice response to that review, JontheEchidna
<valorie> you got some good discussion there
<apparle> who is kubotu?
<JontheEchidna> valorie: thanks
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookies for apparle
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apparle.
<apparle> JontheEchidna: what else can kubotu do?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> ~help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 50 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greet, hangman, host, identica, iplookup, karma, keywords, lastfm, modes, nickrecover, nickserv, note, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri, roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search,
<kubotu> seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, twitter, uno, urban, usermodes, weather, wheeloffortune, wserver (help <topic> for more info)
<JontheEchidna> ~seen JontheEchidna
<kubotu> JontheEchidna was last seen just now, saying "seen JontheEchidna" in #kubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> ~help identica
<kubotu> identica status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'identica friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | identica dent [status] => updates your status on identi.ca | identica identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your identi.ca username and password | identica actions [on|off] => enable/disable denting of actions (/me does ...)
<JontheEchidna> identica status jontheechidna
<JontheEchidna> ~identica status jontheechidna
<kubotu> Going to UDS in May! (27 days, 23 hours, 52 minutes and 9 seconds ago via web)
<apparle> JontheEchidna: nice
<JontheEchidna> yeah. kubotu's pretty neat. apachelogger maintains it
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Tale as Old as Time" by disney -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> <3
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508003103-biyngh9viij9to6s * src/libs/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Update introdspections
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508003128-zyxgfju4vjjg0gga * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) Port some stuff from old code, needs to go to lib though ... also signals do not work?
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508005330-2e58zcz8gss8fyin * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) Apparently the qconnection did go bonkers because of the signatures... no clue why.
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508014118-oj565udcg0k8ydle * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) Add some more functionallity ... this old code is a design abomination, but good enough for testing.
<ScottK> So I'm looking at facebook's privacy settings.  On the page about friends sharing my information through applications and web sites it doesn't appear to actually say if checking the box means the information is sharable or if it's blocked.
<ScottK> Ah.  Found the one I was looking for, "Instant Personalization Pilot Program" - like that's going to be a good thing for me.
<ScottK> Rereading the Ubersoft backlog this week was a good preparation for Facebook privacy stuff.
<imbrandon> how can i tell what backend phonon is using at the moment >?
<jussi> imbrandon: system settings, multimedia, bckend tab
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Wrong (Thin White Duke Remix)" by Depeche Mode [Wrong, 2009] [http://open.spotify.com/track/2Ad0QgctkGeckUUM03hrq7] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<debfx> apachelogger: I think using a DEP-3 header for patches is much better than encoding that information in the filename such as bko_666666_fix_crash.patch
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> and no
<apachelogger> debfx: the idea is that you do not have to open the files to get an idea of what is going on
<apachelogger> if it where for that we could just as well use subsequent numbering and document everything else in the changelog
<apachelogger> but by encoding it in the file name, you only need to ls debian/patches and get a good idea of what is going on, what could cause a bug, or what can probably go with the new upstream release you are working on ...
<debfx> well you can grep most information very easily when you have those headers
<debfx> enforcing them imho is a very good idea
<apachelogger> debfx: it causes overhead though
<apachelogger> e.g. when importing a patch from KDE SVN, you'd go quilt import -P kde_103_fix_ksystraytray_crash.patch ../patch or something
<apachelogger> then I need to document it in changelog
<apachelogger> ... and for like 99% of the patches the dep3 header will be no different from the changelog
<apachelogger> for large, long-standing patches it probably would be a good idea to enforce them though
<apachelogger> then again no definition of large, long-standing ptach comes to mind
<apachelogger> possible >=200 sloc | >=4 methods ... i.e. those that would only be kubuntu specific anyway
 * apachelogger thinks that that large patches should have individual documentation anyway
<imbrandon> oh mother of jesus /me kicks phonon in the head
<imbrandon> apachelogger: phonon for video is utter sheit , you can only do the very very very very basics, i cant change the hue/contrast/clip/zoom/NOTHING
<imbrandon> play/pause/stop
<imbrandon> thats it
<apachelogger> imbrandon: that is why you want to use videowidget
<imbrandon> i am
<imbrandon> well i'm trying to
<apachelogger> read the module docu I referred to :P
<apachelogger> creating a widget is more complex than using the convenience player
<debfx> searching through the changelog to find out why and who added a patch is not exactly clean documentation
<imbrandon> i did , but honestly if i got to abstract it even further why not use the backend directly ?
<debfx> and the overhead isn't that big, you could even write a script that parses the header and adds a changelog entry
<debfx> and that way you know exactly from which commit the patch is cherry-picked or the bug tracker url from another distribution where the patch is from
<apachelogger> "Patches must not be taken from any bug tracker, without being reviewed by upstream or someone who is familiar with the source base."
<apachelogger> maybe that should read incorporated by upstream
 * apachelogger just got the shivers when thinking about someone cherrypicking a mandriva patch from their BTS
<apachelogger> horror stories I heared
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you around?
<apachelogger> debfx: are you at uds?
<debfx> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> too bad, ScottK could probably in detail explain why he does not like that ^^
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do you think about enforcing dep3 headers in patches, instaed of wrapping information up in the name
<apachelogger> debfx: btw, a dep3 header policy would be very appropriate to have in debian, if applied throughout the archives it also makes automatic data collection one easy job
<apachelogger> considering the format is machine parsable :)
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508103346-v3mzjbt2jmibw580 * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h CMakeLists.txt) Add syncdaemon lib to wrap around auth and syncdaemon
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508103915-z9sl15y20onw61o1 * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Copy dbus interfaces to new syncdaemon class
<debfx> having dep3 headers for the whole archive is more a long term goal ;)
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508105123-4wzbc7zaxeu1cdul * src/libs/introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml Formatting fix
<apachelogger> debfx: non the less the most useful one, especially if bundle the data up with a web ui
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508105336-rdthqflspa2nvvpb * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Add m_rootDir to represent the u1 root dir
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508110510-dfb00vcamhige1lz * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Hello state awareness
<apachelogger> something tells me u1 could use a state object
<apachelogger> QHash(("queues", "IDLE")("connection", "With User With Network")("description", "processing queues")("is_connected", "True")("is_online", "True")("is_error", "")("name", "QUEUE_MANAGER"))
<apachelogger> that is way to crappy to process
<apachelogger> maybe I should demarshal to SyncDaemon::Status instead
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508111237-0ppi9r627n9io7e1 * src/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Include syncdaemon in statusnotifier for debugging
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think DEP 3 is a slightly decent idea wrapped up in an enourmous amount of paperwork.
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> I think the idea of having some information about the patch in comment in the patch is great.  DEP3  has a lot of very specific, nit picky requirements that IMO aren't worth the trouble.
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> qdbus is calling the wrong operator again
<apachelogger> bah,
<apachelogger> what a drag
<JontheEchidna> uh-oh
<JontheEchidna> Spain got shut down due to ash
 * JontheEchidna nervous
<apachelogger> ah, odd, it only calls the wrong operator upon startup
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: applying my emergency travel plan is always an option
<debfx> ScottK: the only requirement of DEP3 is a description and the origin/author tag
<JontheEchidna> :3
 * ScottK 
<ScottK> debfx: Which doesn't have any more value than a link to the relevant BTS or VCS information.
<ScottK> But if I saw origin - stuff instead of origin: stuff then suddenly it's wrong.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> looks like my marshal code is the broken
<apachelogger> getting no name is no option clearly ^^
<ScottK> BTW, I would not have wanted to have to wait to get someone's attention upstream before having applied debfx's patches in the last cycle.  Part of the point is he was fixing some stuff no one was caring for upstream.
<ScottK> I think upstream review is great, but we shouldn't paint ourselves into a corner with rules.
<apachelogger> ScottK: alternate option: sign off by 3 kubuntu-dev members and hope it gets upstreamed at merge time?
<ScottK> Too many rules.
<ScottK> I think "Patches should be reviewed by upstream if possible or peer reviewed in Kubuntu and sent upstream" is sufficient.
<apachelogger> peer review in kubuntu is no good unless the peer reviewer is someone who is working upstream on the code base
<ScottK> apachelogger: Then we'll just have to leave upstream's unmaintained crap broken?
<ScottK> Honestly I think some code review and testing suffices in most cases.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> work upstream
<ScottK> apachelogger: When possible, I agree.
<apachelogger> that is always possible unless we need to derive for whatever uber important reason?
<JontheEchidna> looks like maverick is open, I see package acceptance letters in my inbox
<ScottK> It's not always possible.
<ScottK> So encourage it, but don't require it.
<ScottK> Of course if anyone with a KDE svn account is upstream, it gets easier.
<apachelogger> ScottK: when is it not possible?
<ScottK> When no one upstream cares about a part of the code or doesn't share our sense of urgency.
<ScottK> Screen resize would still be broken in Lucid if we enforced such a rule.
<ScottK> As it is, it's fixed in Lucid and upstream.
<apachelogger> yeah, that still needs to go upstream first
<ScottK> So you'd rather leave us broken because upstream doesn't feel like comittting?
<ScottK> I think we need to know if it's upstreamable, not have it actually done.
<apachelogger> ScottK: jr got commit access, JontheEchidna got commit access, debfx now got commit access I think nixternal got commit access I got commit access, every kde dev lurking in here got commit access
<apachelogger> I doubt that upstream not feeling like comitting is much of a show stopper
<ScottK> For stuff in KDE svn, certainly not.
<ScottK> How about Qt stuff?
<apachelogger> TBH, unless a patch is signed off by a Qt dev I do not think we should add it at all
<apachelogger> and at the point a Qt dev finds the patch appropriate and good it qualifies for inclusion as per the policy
<apachelogger> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * apachelogger messed up the copy constructor
<apachelogger> hah! no wonder that the name is empty
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508124942-a6pgal59s93purwu * src/libs/ (9 files in 2 dirs) Marshal status update to own object, no clue where to go from here
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508131015-qytnokhdlss1rbdp * src/libs/ (4 files) Scary type marshaling, I really don't like this :(
<txwikinger> Everybody already on route?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd ask you to consider kubuntu_01_disable_ruby_option.diff in kdebindings and make sure the rules don't prohibit doing what we need to do to get a release done.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Not quite yet in my case.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Are you leaving today?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Volcanoes willing, yes.
<txwikinger> Well.. Spanish airports are predicted to be closed today
<maco> ScottK: are you leaving out of bwi or dulles?
<ScottK> maco: BWI - ATL - BRU (volcanoes willing)
<maco> ScottK: i was trying to see if you and dan were flying out together, but he just pointed out "hey there's a wiki page remember? we're not""
<ScottK> Heh.
<JontheEchidna> Gah, my Boston-Heathrow flight got cancelled
<ScottK> Ouch.
<Sput> yeah, looks like the volcano has good timing again
<Sput> also, everyone is now waiting for Katla to explode, which probably will be a much larger eruption
<Sput> and historically, it always exploded shortly after the qjoiewoqwdqdqjökull exploded
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> this design is so ugly it makes me wanna cry
<maco> Sput: im pretty sure thats not how its spelled :P
<maco> ejafjallayokull or something like that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you speak silly? :P
<apachelogger> I think it is spelld case SyncDaemonStatus::UnkownError : m_connected = false; m_fatalError = true; break;
<apachelogger> oh, only now I notice, even though the error it unkown it is assumed that it is fatal -.-
<apachelogger> s/it/is
 * apachelogger nukes the case
<maco> apachelogger: no i dont speak icelandic, i just remember how its pronounced and that the ll is the tl and t-th sounds (respectively) and that j = y in lots of languages including icelandic
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6T7cAeLRTU&feature=fvhr
<apachelogger> that reminds me, didnt iceland got sold to some billionaire last year?
<apachelogger> like greece is now getting sold to germany
<apachelogger> now why did i head over to the utube anyway -.-
 * apachelogger has seen better days
<apachelogger> ah right, I wanted some good music for programming ^^
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNT7uZf7lew&playnext_from=TL&videos=zbfluV8DOmE
<apachelogger> now if that does not help finding a pattern in the madness that is a QStringHash, then I dont know what will
<Sput> what's madness about it?
<Sput> it's just a QHash<QString, QString> iinmt
<Sput> or possibly a QHash<QString, T>
<apachelogger> that is not the problem
<apachelogger> the problem is to make that useful
<apachelogger> Sput: ubuntuone throws a qstringhash via dbus at every status update
<Sput> ah, u1.
<apachelogger> obviously I do not find it very good looking to if through all possible values each of these entries can have
<apachelogger> so I am thinking about a way to bend this into a qobject
<apachelogger> somehow
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I am pretty good at marshaling now ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is so special about this patch btw?
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508154850-sob8uq3yj33o8x9a * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.h) Streamlining++
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508161118-00k8fiapgu9nayqz * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonDBus.h introspection/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.xml) Change current_status to return a SyncDaemonStatus
<ScottK> apachelogger: IIRC it was disabling some stuff on armel so we could get it to build.  Totally not upstreamable but totally necessary.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think that would be covered by the stuff-we-absolutely need exception
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> the draft is not precise enough I suppose
<apachelogger> [...] unless they are 100% necessary for Kubuntu, and would cause malfunction or bugs if not applied (language-pack integration would be such a case).
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Considering the only problem patches I recall seeing ~recently also broke other kinds of freezes, I just ask we not overdo the rules.
<apachelogger> applying that for all patches makes the patch valid and should fix your concerns
<apachelogger> ScottK: we could take explicity out of it
 * apachelogger notes that we actually put the draft pretty much in action anyway
<ScottK> I think regression would be another reason.
<apachelogger> though I suppose it is good to have a precise value to go bye
<apachelogger> s/bye/by
<ScottK> There was a point in the last cycle where between (IRC) debfx and JontheEchidna we had a pretty decent group of fixes flowing into the archive and upstream.
<ScottK> I don't want to mess that kind of stuff up.  I want more of it.
<ScottK> So as long as we don't make it too strict, I think it's OK.
<ScottK> That reminds me: debfx your revert to the old state fix for krandrtray has saved me a couple of times already.  Thanks again.
<debfx> ScottK: You're welcome. I just hope that code gets completely replaced in KDE 4.6.
<Quintasan> \o
 * ScottK knows one way to make sure that happens ...
<debfx> you're going to do it? ;D
<debfx> oh that reminds me, I need to add a global shortcut for meta+p
<debfx> I wish there was a way to bind two shortcuts to one KAction
<Sput> uh, doesn't KAction have a main and a secondary shortcut?
<Sput> contrary to QAction which only has one
<debfx> yes, but not for global shortcuts
<Sput> ah
<Quintasan> I wish I could bind KMenu to Win key
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508165531-c4w4rpvba3r61ree * src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Cleanup, dont use transfer updates for now
<apachelogger> well then
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508165649-4yoea2c5zn5vbdvr * src/libs/ (SyncDaemonStatus.cpp SyncDaemonStatus.h) add license headers
<apachelogger> quite fancy how well my working branch works ^^
<maco> CIA-6: are you human?
<Sput> apachelogger: I still think you should enable colors in this channel
<Sput> to make CIA-6's output look better
<apachelogger> jussi: oh dear almighty master of the irc gods, what is thy opinion on this matter, regarding the colors in this channel
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508170703-qism0p75w9ehewcz * (4 files in 2 dirs) Now it is official, ubuntuone-kde is better at running u1 in kde than the gnome ui ;)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'd say yes
<Tm_T> apachelogger: to make cia output nicer
<apachelogger> well, I dont know how to make the channel colory anyway ^^
<Tm_T> done
<Sput> cool :)
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508171922-yru1t7p9xk3ysika * src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Krazy++
<apachelogger> is that colorized now?
 * apachelogger only sees orange becuase of quassel ^^
<Sput> it's not
<Sput> weird.
<apachelogger> probably because of the custom filter
<apachelogger> Sput: got some color suggestions?
<Sput> no idea, it just works here
<Sput> (but I haven't added any filter)
<Sput> I mean... have a look at amarok's dev channel :)
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508172735-x3mocljfelc3aaqo * data/ (ubuntuone-kde.desktop CMakeLists.txt) Add desktop file
<Sput> much better :)
<debfx> why does it print the most unimportant part bold? ^^
<Sput> because with sane version control systems, that part would be the revision
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508173054-vuzdzfiffk0mo53j * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp UbuntuOne -> Ubuntu One
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> fooey
<apachelogger> debfx: what would be more important?
<verbalshadow> apachelogger: what repo are you commiting to? 
<apachelogger> none
<apachelogger> talking about sane version control, canonical should create a qt-creator vcs plugin for bzr
<verbalshadow> :/ where can i grab the new U1 code  or is it still private?
<debfx> apachelogger: the commit message
<JontheEchidna> Looks like I'm leaving tomorrow, unless that flight gets cancelled too
<debfx> though I think it shouldn't print in bold at all
<JontheEchidna> meaning I'll probably will get there 2 hours before the opening after all \o/
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508173554-j1gfo04zx8r2hf3v * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) Junk--
<apachelogger> debfx, Sput ^
 * apachelogger thinks the branch should be blue
<apachelogger> more kubunuish ^^
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508173730-rhlcuv95a3pvsper * src/statusnotifier/ (StatusNotifier.cpp StatusNotifier.h) Junk--
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<debfx> yeah that's better
<apachelogger> opinons?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, lookin' good'
<JontheEchidna> -'
<apachelogger> kk
 * apachelogger starts forgetting his cia.vc password again ^^
<JontheEchidna> bleh, I'm going to be arriving in brussels at 2:45 PM Monday :/
<JontheEchidna> I'm going to miss the 10.04 review session and the Qt roadmap session
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 2:45? that sounds more like you will miss all of monday :/
<CIA-6> [ashcloud] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508180717-4pob06femrvpb2u9 * Ash.cpp Commit more ash.
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> best commit all day
<JontheEchidna> lol
<maco> JontheEchidna: change your arrival time on summit.ubuntu.com and set yourself as necessary for the qt one? the system rearranges itself to fit people...
<JontheEchidna> ah, neat
<ScottK> maco: It only does that if someone presses the reschedule button.
<ScottK> Hopefully they'll do that tomorrow since so many people are late.
<JontheEchidna> looks like the Qt roadmap one is immutable
<JontheEchidna> it encompasses all tracks
<ScottK> That's not a regular session.
<ScottK> The ones that cover all tracks are presentatinos.
<ScottK> It's pretty normal for after lunch to have those.
<JontheEchidna> So say I want to mark myself as essential to the "Vision for Kubuntu LTS+1" talk: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/2010-05-10/
<JontheEchidna> where would I do that?
<ScottK> When you subsribe to the spec
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508191300-lt5esgr03wjf1sqs * src/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Fix startup if syncdaemon is already running
<Tm_T> apachelogger: colours!
 * apachelogger hugs Tm_T
<Tm_T> <3
<apachelogger> still no emoticons!!!!
<apachelogger> Sput: !
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508200053-jkyfqe83yqrvfqxa * (4 files in 2 dirs) Add knotifyrc file
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/R2I0zZl.html
<apachelogger> look at them simple configuration!
<ulysses> :)
<yofel> apachelogger: hows the kde client going overall? somewhat usable by now? (didn't follow you much on it)
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on the defintion of usable
<apachelogger> more usable than the gnome thing :P
<apachelogger> considering the gnome thing does not exist
<apachelogger> and the regular autostart fails because gnome-keyring-daemon is the broken
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/3qNyR-P.html
<yofel> wth...
<yofel> nice message ^^
<apachelogger> http://imagebin.ca/view/AtPoJz.html
<apachelogger> yofel: new one is better :)
<yofel> lol
<JontheEchidna> hmz hmz, the Doctor and pbuilder are competing for bandwidth...
 * JontheEchidna uses the sonic screwdriver to make bandwidth for both
<maco> blue or green?
<JontheEchidna> hmm... red, from silence in the library
<JontheEchidna> [/nerd]
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
 * apachelogger huggles JontheEchidna
<jussi> hrm, has lancelot moved out of the default install?
<JontheEchidna> jussi: hasn't since jaunty
<JontheEchidna> *hasn't been in the default install
<jussi> oh...
<jussi> heh
<jussi> oops
<jussi> no wonder I couldnt find it...
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508215856-v915dw7m7fd1r652 * src/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Add kcmodule template
<jussi> oooh, we have sexy colurs now
<imbrandon> apachelogger: are you doing it purely as a kcm module or a standalone gui like the gnome one ( or both ) ?
<apachelogger> kcmodule == standalone gui
<apachelogger> kcmshell4 $KCMNAME
<imbrandon> hum
 * apachelogger really doesnt like how u1 does do things internally
<apachelogger> the perferences app itself places rest requests and pokes into the couchdb
 * apachelogger finds that both very dirty approaches
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508221112-x62b92px8xbztdoz * src/kcmodule/Module.h Krazy++
<JontheEchidna> yay for krazy
<JontheEchidna> we should package that
<JontheEchidna> might be a bit of a beast to package though, if getting it to install is any indication
<JontheEchidna> how was I supposed to know I needed libxml-libxml-perl instead of libxml-perl?
<apachelogger> from being a perl advocate :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma krazy
<kubotu> karma for krazy: 2
<apachelogger> very good
<apachelogger> kubotu++
<kubotu> thanks :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: yw
<imbrandon> apachelogger: you dont like couchdb ?
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I dont like when a gui pokes into it just to see whether to tick a checkbox or not
<apachelogger> especially if the large part of the gui does have nothing to do with couchdb directly
<imbrandon> where else would it get the information ?
<apachelogger> from a lib
<apachelogger> it is of no concern to the gui that couchdb gets used internally
<apachelogger> just like it is of no concern to the gui that some data is queried from the ubuntuone server
<imbrandon> hrm i dont think a layer of abstration there is the awnser, seeing how its managing the couchdb syncing too
<imbrandon> btw you dont have to have the couchdb bits, when i moved it to debian it dosent use any of it
<imbrandon> brb afk
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508223315-qkmfeq1bdw7x2iur * src/libs/ (SyncDaemon.cpp SyncDaemon.h) Add methods for connectin, disconnecting and restarting
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508224801-yjovq626une85wtm * src/libs/SyncDaemonStatus.cpp Update copy ctor
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-09
<JontheEchidna> ~seen lex79
<kubotu> Lex79 was last seen 7 days, 17 hours, 54 minutes and 2 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, thought it had been a while
 * apachelogger needs to change stateawareness in the syncdaemon class -.-
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508230825-m0gzr3uj3fiatisr * src/libs/SyncDaemon.h Slotify connect, disconnect, restart
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508230937-rqawddvs086abw5b * src/ (libs/SyncDaemon.cpp statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp) Welcome Mr. KActionCollection, something tells me I should derive...
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100508231244-5r4ur6qkij389j0u * src/statusnotifier/StatusNotifier.cpp remove stinky gotoweb action
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> my branch does now not only indicate disconnectedness but also is able to connect and disconnect the daemon at will
<apachelogger> 1540 sloc
<jussi> hrrr
<jussi> did th sun java plugin disappear in lucid?
<valorie> java seems to be working for me
<valorie> but I didn't have to install it separately
<valorie> but: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1425789
<valorie> it appears that you are correct
<valorie> replaced by open stuff
<debfx> sun java is in the partner repo
<valorie> I haven't seen the need for it so far
<valorie> we'll see
<imbrandon> moins all
<jussi> jep, found in parnter.
<jussi> valorie: stupid bank requires sun java
<jussi> heya imbrandon
<jussi> imbrandon: yo found phonon back end the other day?
<imbrandon> jussi: kinda
<imbrandon> jussi: i was asking for non-kde systems how tell the current phonon backend
<imbrandon> someone gave me the kde way ;)
<jussi> imbrandon: yeah, I did :D
<imbrandon> jussi: ahhh :)
<imbrandon> jussi: ty btw, just not what i was looking for 
<jussi> :)
 * ScottK has arrived.
<ForgeAus> PCLinuxOS has an option to "Copy to RAM" on its LiveCD, I think it come from Puppy Linux originally... sounds like it could be a useful option
<ForgeAus> although it doesn't seem to release the CD drive on this notebook I'm using
<dantti> Riddell, JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> dantti: pong
<dantti> JontheEchidna: are you at uds?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: my plane yesterday was cancelled so I'm leaving tonight. I'll be there tomorrow
<dantti> JontheEchidna: nice, cause  I don't know nobody here :P
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> I'll be there tomorrow around 15:30 or so
<dantti> JontheEchidna: good, I think I'll keep coding printer-manager :P
<JontheEchidna> I've been using the extra time for coding as well. But the dog needs a walk, bbl
<dantti> cya
<apachelogger> dantti: you could go find jono and ask him to introduce you to people ^^
<apachelogger> after all he is community manager
 * apachelogger finds it scary how easy it is to create a plasma using his u1 connection lib ^^
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100509154616-fzueneujh9v1isvf * src/ (7 files in 2 dirs) Add quick and dirty plasmoid hack
<txwikinger> anybody got stuck on the air restrictions?
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100509155426-d8r5vnjn0j6c2v4w * src/statusnotifier/Main.cpp Update kaboutdata a bit
<txwikinger> who is CIA-6?
<nigelbabu> txwikinger: thats probably apachelogger 
<apachelogger> CIA-6 is a commit bot
<apachelogger> http://cia.vc
<txwikinger> why is it called CIA?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<ryanakca> Can someone at UDS corner a sysadmin and try to find out the status of ofirk's theme please?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Who would we want?  So far I've seen elmo and lamont?
<ryanakca> ScottK: I'd ask lamont first. You can pass him RT#10496
<ScottK> OK.  I'll try to ask him next time I see him.  He was running around with wifi AP's in his hands last I saw him.
<maco> so who kubuntu people are going to UDS? and what subset has arrived so far?
<apachelogger> what else would a sysamind be running around with ^^
<maco> apachelogger: cat5
<apachelogger> I doubt canonical uses that junk
<apachelogger> fiber ftw!
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<apachelogger> then again everything is wireless nowadays anyway ... to make a quote from "the it crowd"
<apachelogger> even the internet ;)
<apachelogger> sitting there, on top of big ben...
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> when are meetings I need to attend to btw?
<ScottK> maco: So far I've seen shtylman, rgreening, and jussi.
<maco> ScottK: ok
 * apachelogger thinks that implementing ubuntuone auth for the kde client will be quite an effort :(
<Nightrose> apachelogger: that's what you get 3 months and cash for ;-)
<Nightrose> and love and cookies
<apachelogger> lol, I think the time were better spent on the akonadi parts ;)
<apachelogger> the gnome auth oauth stuff does span about 700 sloc
<apachelogger> and it uses twisted
<Nightrose> sounds fun
<apachelogger> I do not claim to understand the code yet, since it is madly confusing and documentation level is a bit low, but I think that the better part of it does an oauth between the desktop and the ubuntuone server, hence the twisted
<apachelogger> so it launches a twisted, oauth requests to the server, that then hopefully sends credentials to the twisted server from which the data gets extracted and used
<apachelogger> headaches are ahead of me
<imbrandon> apachelogger: that sounds right
<ScottK> apachelogger: Schedule is here: It changes regularly, so check and recheck....
<apachelogger> oh my
<ScottK> Oops
 * ScottK tries again
<apachelogger> imbrandon: that sounds like I will end up implementing a web server in Qt ;)
<ScottK> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-m/
<apachelogger> or do the auth in python with qttwisted
<apachelogger> though I think there is some licenseing concern to that
<apachelogger> ScottK: cheers
<imbrandon> hum, you should be able to get the auth token without a webserver
<ScottK> No app is complete these days without it's own web server.
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I wonder why u1 uses twisted then
<imbrandon> apachelogger: not 100% sure, i am close to digging into that part for the osx client
<imbrandon> apachelogger: so i'll be right there figuring it out with ya ;)
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger prepares a cookie basket for imbrandon in case he indeed unveilves 42 as the answer ^^
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> or like on stargate: universe, its 46
<imbrandon> human cromosome pairs or something
 * imbrandon isnt well versed in biology
<apachelogger> weirdness all around
<apachelogger> oh, btw, I am quite happy with where my syncdaemon api goes, I implemented a plasmoid with < 10 sloc that were u1 specifc ;)
<imbrandon> nice
<apachelogger> basically - call daemon, hook up daemon with local slots, make slots do appropraite stuff
<imbrandon> yup
<apachelogger> there is however an overhead int he do approrpiate stuff section since the daemon object itself is not stateware ^^
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/solutions/4/qtservice/qtservice-example-server.html
 * apachelogger can live without twisted for sure ^^
<apachelogger> http://liveblue.wordpress.com/2010/03/29/generic-http-server-for-kde/
<imbrandon> well the problem with an http server, wow, that just alot for auth tbh, there has to be a better way
<imbrandon> not to mention security with ports opening on the local machine etc
 * apachelogger actually notes that the library parts he implemented only depend on Qt, so one could implement Qt stuff ontop of that too
<apachelogger> imbrandon: I wonder how that works behind a firewall anyway
<imbrandon> apachelogger: ohhhh really ? i might work with you then the mac cleint is qt
<imbrandon> apachelogger: you would need a punch server or something
 * apachelogger shakes head
<imbrandon> s/you/your code
<apachelogger> lp:ubuntuone/apachelogger/gsoc IIRC
<apachelogger> lp:~apachelogger/ubuntuone-client/gsoc/ actually
<imbrandon> nice, i'll likely not have a chance before tuesday to look at it
<imbrandon> but thanks
<imbrandon> yea pure qt stuff is nice in that aspect
 * imbrandon still grumbles about phonon though
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger thinks about moving the KActionCollection to an own class, as to make it reuasble for other implementations
<apachelogger> or maybe make it QList<QAction*> to begin with
<apachelogger> just hit that problem, the plasmoid (if it were to support contextmenu entries to control the daemon) would have to duplciate the actions essentially
<apachelogger> imbrandon: btw http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/ubuntuone/UbuntuOne-Client.qch ubuntuone-client api for import into qt assistant
<imbrandon> oh sweet
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> apachelogger: people.ubuntu.com/~imbrandon/ubuntuone is also where i've been putting my stuff too, but not mac stuff yet
<imbrandon> only debian
<JontheEchidna> Time to pack Mr. Lappy in the carry on bag.
<JontheEchidna> See ya guys at UDS
<Riddell> dantti: still on the wrong side of the Atlantic?
<dantti> Riddell: hehe, no I'm here at brussels already
<Riddell> dantti: ooh, where?
 * Riddell looks around 
<dantti> well I was veryyyy tired so I took a sleep but I also don't know a person here.. jonthEchidna said he was getting here just tomorrow
<dantti> are you on the 1st florr?
<Riddell> dantti: we are opposide reception on the ground floor
<Riddell> opposite
<Riddell> in red chairs
<dantti> Riddell: k, I'll try to find you, I'm with a blue t shirt
<debfx> I just committed the brightness osd to kde trunk :D
<rgreening> good stuff debfx
<rgreening> one less patch
<rgreening> :)
<maco> rgreening: was trying to say "my mic is broken"
<jussi> I love ssh tunnels :D
<jussi> 4242 is blocked here at the hotel, quick ssh tunnel and we are back in irc business :D
<dantti> yes.. a quick connect to one of clients that has 22 opened and I could get to 2022 at work :P
<apachelogger> http://icecast.ubuntu.com/ doesnt like me :(
<apachelogger> cruel world
<apachelogger> jussi: do we know things about that being down?
<apachelogger> scary, simply scary
 * apachelogger wanted to create yet another amarok stream script :(
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-02
<NoooBie> wth?
<NoooBie> ok, can someoine help me?
<NoooBie> no?
<bambee> morning
<bambee> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns4TPTC8whw o_O
<valorie> damn, am I the only one with broken flash in 11.04?
<valorie> says I have to download a plugin, but I already have it
<micahg> bug 716311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716311 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash not installed" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716311
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> now this is making sense
<valorie> thanks, micahg
<valorie> I had an error in the upgrade, and I'll bet anything it was nsplugin
<valorie> I was bleary, and it said it was fixed, but obviously it wasn't
<valorie> uninstalling
<micahg> valorie: you're welcome
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602155
<valorie> reinstalling isn't going to work
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I guess it is just busted for awhile
<valorie> I'll add to the bug
<micahg> valorie: can you remove nspluginwrapper and reinstall?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are now member of the akunambol overlords, plz pkg akunambol stuff for natty :P
<debfx> bambee: that sorting dance needs some parallelization ;)
<bambee> debfx: hehe
<bambee> debfx: I did not find fusion or quick sort :'(
<apachelogger> sort me here, sort me there
<apachelogger> what are you talking about btw?
<apachelogger> also quick sort is like insanely easy to implement :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: are you doing a mobile spec?
<bambee> apachelogger: fusion sort too 
<apachelogger> they all are :P
<bambee> :P
<debfx> easy to implement in code or as a choreography? ;)
<bambee> apachelogger: http://wwwhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns4TPTC8whw <--- we are talking about this dance
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe we should make a default-browser blueprint?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> best about that video is the music really
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> everyone watch that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZQPjUT5B4&feature=related
<apachelogger> at UDS we could do bubble sort :P
<valorie> if only I could
<valorie> maybe html5 will work
<debfx> apachelogger: you need to do some lobbying for bigger images: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-unity2d-qt-cdspace
<apachelogger> html5 will work everywhere but rekonq
 * apachelogger wonders why ScottK did not subscribe apachelogger :P
<debfx> that would allow us to choose a browser based on a criteria other than cd space
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I still like my plan better :P
<apachelogger> using dvd as default distro media and cd as english-only
<apachelogger> what do we have to talk about regarding community?
<apachelogger> a plan for a cycle without the hot tub lad, getting more minions and marketing I have so far
<valorie> I enjoyed give equal or more time to Kubuntu at the loco table this weekend
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au9WctmSems&feature=related
<valorie> I was burning almost as many kub CDs as Ubuntu
<apachelogger> sweet
<valorie> I couldn't find my kubuntu hat!
<valorie> but there was a guy running around in one, and two fellows in kub shirts
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I kept them supplied with stickers
<valorie> I have discovered the sweetness of multi-system usb 
<valorie> 3 ISOs on my little 8 gig
<valorie> might be able to squeeze an alternate on there too
<apachelogger> ScottK is pointing a shotgun at alternates, dont you know
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but they have saved my life a time or two
<valorie> or at least my sanity
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-community
 * apachelogger wonders if bluebrint == 1 session slot
<apachelogger> if so, then packaging is too fat
<valorie> heh, put DarkwingDuck on there too
<apachelogger> valorie: on the packaging blueprint?
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<apachelogger> pogo
<sheytan> did you see the mock?
<valorie> community
<apachelogger> no
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=209284142424964&set=a.179085805444798.36811.100000301383220&type=1&ref=nf
<apachelogger> valorie: I don't think remote attendees ought to be considered curcial to a session :P
<valorie> it says that is required
<valorie> will it work without?
<apachelogger> will what work?
<valorie> if so, they shouldn't say it's required
<valorie> subscribing without 
<apachelogger> why would it not work without
<valorie> next time I'll try it that way
<apachelogger> I would think the scheduler uses this information to build the schedule
<valorie> right
<apachelogger> i.e. first fill slots so that no crucial conflicts occur
<apachelogger> then fill the rest with plunder
<valorie> you can unsub me and I'll re-do
<valorie> if you like
<apachelogger> valorie: you need to do that :P
<apachelogger> I cannot unsubscribe anyone
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> sheytan: I just wanted a proxy page like wiki.kde.org :/
<apachelogger> other than that it looks the sexy
<valorie> ok, fixed
<valorie> thanks, apachelogger
<apachelogger> ehehe, fun, maco: accessibility is also mentioned in the topic notes I wrote in november or so ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger well, what for a proxy like page when you can have a whole service with all the needed informations and stuff on it?
<apachelogger> apparently we mentioned it at some point last UDS
<apachelogger> sheytan: who is going to maintain it?
<sheytan> apachelogger phonon devs?
<apachelogger> I'd argue that their time is better spent doing development
<apachelogger> that never worked out
<sheytan> in other case, there's no need for such page that will only say that phonon exist
<apachelogger> see what happend to kde.org and their billion subpages
<sheytan> apachelogger how you can have a page without maintaining it?
<apachelogger> sheytan: it goes "hai, this is phonon yayaydyayaya" then two buttons for developers, for users, the community
<apachelogger> or somesuch
<apachelogger> s/two/three
<sheytan> same thing you can have here, but with a bit more informations
<apachelogger> I see 7 tab thingies that need to be maintained
<apachelogger> 1 < 7
<sheytan> apachelogger stuff doesn't change that fast
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe we should have a dedicated marketing blueprint?
<sheytan> that you can everyday do something with it
<apachelogger> I realize we did not really go anywhere with what we talked about last UDS
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://phonon.kde.org
<apachelogger> in phonon stuff changes often enough to have a site with dated information now
<sheytan> apachelogger let say so. If you want a page that have the same info as the current one, why do you need a new one?
<apachelogger> I dont want the same info
<apachelogger> I want no flipping info
<apachelogger> I want links to wikis
<apachelogger> so that if information gets dated everyone, but really everyone, can do something about it
<sheytan> ok, ill try to remake it
<apachelogger> thx
<sheytan> buy you must know that i *hate* wikis ;d
<sheytan> really
<apachelogger> it is your job :P
<apachelogger> just liek I *hate* python
<sheytan> you have a page, on wich you have a link, with this link you go to wiki, and then you go to another one, etc
<apachelogger> that does not mean they are not the right choice at times :P
<sheytan> maybe not, but from a simple user point of view (like in kubuntu case) i want to have all stuff in one place (one page) not on thousands of wikis 
<valorie> there are good wikis, and bad wikis
<apachelogger> sheytan: users should not know about phonon
<valorie> unfortunately kubuntu/ubuntu wikis are rather difficult
<valorie> KDE's are great
<sheytan> apachelogger well, they do, couse when you open up systemsettings and go to multimedia whay fo 
<apachelogger> sheytan: phonon is something for the developer, and phonon.kde.org only needs some page so that old urls stay working
<sheytan> what do you see?
<sheytan> PHonon :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: should not be that way
<apachelogger> we dont have a better name yet though
<sheytan> apachelogger the speaker test stuff should work too, but it doesn't ;)
<apachelogger> arguably the whole configuration module is crap
<apachelogger> like no user should need to change the backend
<sheytan> yeah
<apachelogger> and the device priority neither
<sheytan> genau ;d
<apachelogger> or if at all necessary the device priority should go into a sepearte thingy
<apachelogger> anyhow
<sheytan> and we still dont have video config ;d
 * apachelogger tries installing visual studio 2010 for the 3rd time today ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: what would you configure there?
<sheytan> dude, are you on windows?
 * apachelogger is leaving kubuntu
<sheytan> dunno, they just said it will be there :P
<sheytan> ;(
<apachelogger> sheytan: who did?
<sheytan> apachelogger don't remember. Someone on planetkde
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think that was about video capture :P
<sheytan> possible :D
<sheytan> anyway, we don't have it :D
<apachelogger> because I did not let the video capture api get out of experimental
 * sheytan is getting coffee, brb
<apachelogger> ScottK: opinions on a QA blueprint? WRT LTS in the next cycle
<valorie> I was trying to explain to a user with difficulties what phonon and backends were
<valorie> it was pretty much impossible
<valorie> sec
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/775429
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 775429 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Fail to link with liboxygenstyle" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> I am the bug inside your bug
<apachelogger> why don't we have liboxygenstyle.so in the workspace-dev package?
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> tomorrow my laptop gets picked up :(
<bambee> specs for UDS are still opened ?
<valorie> good night, all
<apachelogger> nini valorie
<apachelogger> visual studio ftw!
<steveire> shadeslayer: I want to help yes, but we need to coordinate and we're never online at the same time :)
<apachelogger> sure you are, shadeslayer is just pretending to be busy half the day :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will do that. yesterday i had no free time :-( but today i will
<rbelem> and the fileshare specs too
 * rbelem runs to college
<apachelogger> rbelem: roger
<sheytan> btw
<sheytan> I can't install samba in natty by pressing the install  button in folder preferences dialog
<sheytan> is this known?
<sheytan> it says that kpackagekit may be incorectly installed
<sheytan> but kpk works fine
<ScottK> apachelogger: If there's QA stuff we need to discuss, I'd say yes.  Dunno what that would be though.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> how to improve it, how to do ISO testing
<apachelogger> how can we improve bug flow and triage 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Instead of a default browser blueprint, I'd say a package defaults blueprint as we need to discuss package manager too.
<apachelogger> true
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted the community one.
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you've got energy for a QA discussion, I'll schedule it.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> need to think about it a bit
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: FWIW, if qapt/muon was accepted by the Debian qt-kde team as their package manager too, then it would be very easy for me to decide which one we should be using.
 * apachelogger would like to use the USC btw
<apachelogger> the app got a very nice color balance
 * apachelogger reports bug against launchpad
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-defaults
<ScottK> Accepted.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ubuntu has a spec to consider shipping a crap browser no one uses, but is stable and then an installer to allow people to get FF/Chromium if they want it.  We ought to keep informed about this.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, I am the subscribed as essential to that
<debfx> ScottK: do they even have a default package manager?
<apachelogger> also since I wrote the installer, and they will have ot ship the Qt they would want to use existing code should it come to that :P
<apachelogger> though I am sure mozilla will sue canonical if they switch browsers :P
<ScottK> debfx: For Squeeze they had no gui package manager due to lack of suitable alternatives.  Prior to that they used Adept.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that suggests that following a debian choice would be an insanely bad idea in terms of UX :P
 * apachelogger notes that no gui is probably better than adept actually ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: I don't suggest blindly following.  I suggest that if they were using qapt/muon, then it would be very easy for me to say we should too.
<ScottK> The reverse (if they don't pick), then I'd need to consider it more fully.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> USC still pwns them all anyway
<debfx> ScottK: so they didn't bother to package packagekit?
<ScottK> They believe it to be fundamentally flawed.
<ScottK> FWIW, I think they are correct, but I would have picked it as the least bad choice (as we did).
<debfx> anyway I don't think it really matters what debian does in this case
<debfx> we need to know if apper will be ready of oneiric and compare it to muon 1.2
<jussi> apachelogger: have you heard anything about QML2 coming to android? 
<apachelogger> qml2 does not even have a release schedule
<jussi> apachelogger: :D hehe
<jussi> apachelogger: I suppose that lovely video thing you did (like 5 lines for a video???) is only QML2 though? 
<apachelogger> jussi: only for non-qml
 * apachelogger only adds qml support as gsoc project now :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, another topic for QA ... symbol files for every KDE library in main as to prevent ABI breaks
<ScottK> apachelogger: All libs in Main are supposed to have them (MIR requirement), so sure.
<apachelogger> I am not sure all ours do :D
<ScottK> No, I'm sure they don't.
<ScottK> (no one went back and checked what was already in Main when they added that MIR requirement)
 * apachelogger wonders if some day one of his launchpad wishes will get fixed
<apachelogger> lol
<jussi> apachelogger: good luck
<debfx> apachelogger: have you tracked what debian does with DebianABIManager from pkg-kde-tools?
<bambee> apachelogger: what is "scratch" on gitweb.k.o ? it's like playground ?
 * apachelogger stopped tracking anything pkg-kde-tools as it is legacy in less than 6 months anyway
<apachelogger> bambee: no, it is personal
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> playground is asscoiated with a registered project on projects.kde.org
<bambee> I was searching partitionmanager and I found it only under "scratch"... 
<apachelogger> scratch repos are asscoiated with lord user
<bambee> lol
<apachelogger> bambee: if there is no project on projects.kde.org there is no partitionmanager in git
<apachelogger> (supposedly it would still live in svn
<apachelogger> )
<bambee> aahh
<bambee> ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger today i dreamed about vlc mobile ui
<sheytan> really :D
<sheytan> are you still interesting?
<apachelogger> of course ^^
<jussi> leftover wedding cake ftw.
 * jussi offers apachelogger a peice.
<Quintasan> Muon++
<bambee> muon rocks :)
<apachelogger> muonmypants
<djszapi> Hi! How can I make notification for a package it is outdated ?
<shadeslayer> valorie: any particular reason you use sudo with your rsync commands ? :D
<maco> shadeslayer: im guessing a lack of permissions on the external drive
<shadeslayer> maco: but .... how is that possible? .... unless you chown the whole external drive to root
<maco> shadeslayer: mounted wrong umask
<shadeslayer> ah ... possible 
<James147> Hey, where is the source for the new filesharing dialog for dolphin (ie http://www.kubuntu.org/files/11.04-release/kubuntu-natty-fileshare1.png) ?
<ScottK> rbelem: ^^^
<ScottK> IIRC it's a patch to kdebase.
<James147> ScottK: do you know where it can be found?
<ScottK> I think if you look in the kdebase package (apt-get source kdebase on an Ubuntu system running 11.04) it will be in the debian/patches directory, but rbelem will know for sure.
<James147> ScottK: Whats the url where its stored (not currently on a ubuntu computer)
<James147> ScottK: nevermind, i think I found it... Thanks for you help :0
<rbelem> James147, did you find?
<James147> rbelem: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kdebase/4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 right? havent found the relevent patch in it yet though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokety poke
<bambee> apachelogger: suppose I write userconfig in cpp , I need to create a lp project or we could add it to another place ? (like guidance or another project I don't know...)
<ScottK> bambee: Why would you rewrite it?
<maco> ScottK: because apachelogger told him pffft nobody in upstream kde uses python!
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> That's not actually true.
<ScottK> bambee: If you want to get userconfig accepted upstream as a replacement for kuser, I'd focus on fixing it's bugs, of which there are a few, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/userconfig rather than on reimplementing a working package.
<bambee> I think it would be more maintainable, some features like kauth would be used (kauth helper cannot be defined in python for example), also if we want to propose it to upstream it's apparently more appreciated to have it in cpp. Some kcmodules features are actually not available yet in python...
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> We're talking KDE 4.8 now anyway since we're ~at feature freeze for 4.7.
<bambee> well, some people ask me to write in cpp, some other to keep it in python...
 * bambee is a bit confused
<bambee> apachelogger: ing
<ScottK> I'd say you're doing the work.  Up to you really.
<ScottK> It being in python isn't a barrier to upstream acceptance.
<ScottK> dantti_ almost ported the printer dialogue stuff to C++, but it's still not, AFAIK, finished. 
<ScottK> I think better to get something upstream and port later if it makes sense than wait on the port, but as I said, if you're doing the work, up to you.
<dantti_> ScottK: yup not finished yet, needing ppl to do it 
<bambee> ScottK: I am doing the work, but I am opened to suggestions ;)
<ScottK> bambee: I'd talk to the kdeadmin maintainers and see what they say then.
<ScottK> Ultimately they are the ones you have to convince.
<bambee> ScottK: yup, you're right
<bambee> ScottK: Bernhard Rosenkraenzer is still the maintainer ? his email does not exist anymore o_O
<ScottK> bambee: No idea.
<ScottK> Nightrose: Can you help bambee figure out who he should talk to about kdeadmin stuff?
<Nightrose> ScottK: i can try
<Nightrose> what's the problem?
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> bambee: ^^^
<ScottK> He wants to discuss having userconfig replace kuser upstream.
<ScottK> (for KDE 4.8 since we're past feature freeze for 4.7)
<Nightrose> i think kde-devel or even kde-core-devel is the right place for that
<ScottK> BTW, in other news, I emailed lex79 and asked him to come back and help us survive the absence of our dear leader.
<bambee> ok, I am eating, then I will ask on #kde-devel
<Nightrose> bambee: i meant the mailing list but the channel is also a good start
<ScottK> Anyone interested in koffice?  Riddell is the one that mostly works on it, but I TIL in natty, but don't care to do the merge.
<rbelem> James147, it is in kdenetwork-filesharing
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Right now I'd be happy if I could find somebody to maintain packages for Debian so it can get in to unstable
<apachelogger> bambee, ScottK: we did not suggest a rewrite for the sake of a rewrite, it would just as well get in as python app, there are various concerns such as less stop by contributors
<apachelogger> compared to cpp
<apachelogger> of course cpp has undoubtable quality advantages over python anyway when talking about software that exceeds 1k lines :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How about you.
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure if I'll have time to maintain a debian installation
<ScottK> You should be able to do most work in a debian chroot on your Kubuntu box.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, maybe a virtual machine wouldn't be too much work
<ScottK> Even better.
<apachelogger> emit(LionYawn);
<neversfelde> ScottK: I packaged koffice in the past for several times. I f it is not too important to be fast, I can have a look at it this cycle
<apachelogger> so I 'napped' for like 6 hours and am still tired
<apachelogger> horrible
<ScottK> neversfelde: Great.
<apachelogger> awwwww, all my bugs are rated low
<apachelogger> bug 775497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775497 in Launchpad itself "Cross-referencing blueprints" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775497
<jjesse> how can you consider 6 hours a nap?  isnt that sleeping?
<neversfelde> btw where is lex, I missed the reason why he is not active anymore?
<vorian> knap time
<apachelogger> jjesse: I was going for a nap
<apachelogger> who'd have known I sleep for 6 hours straight
<ScottK> neversfelde: Not sure, but I emailed him earlier today.
<ScottK> It it's not dark outside, it's a nap.
<neversfelde> ok
<ScottK> It it/If it
<maco> holy crap, kget slows down a system mightily
<apachelogger> sheytan: can we get a better icon for cd shipment http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<apachelogger> that looks like a scary mixture of crystal and oxygen
<apachelogger> maco: it is austrian software, what do you expect... :P
 * bambee needs help (see #kde-devel) xD
<bambee> yuriy: ping. I need your approval to propose userconfig to upstream (into kdeadmin)
<bambee> In fact, I can propose it myself. Only the upstream dev can
<bambee> I cannot *
<bambee> ScottK: kuser is unmaintained. good new :)
<ScottK> maco: Great.
<ScottK> maco: Sorry.
<ScottK> Can't type today.
<ScottK> bambee: Great.
<ScottK> FYI, my powerz to schedule stuff for UDS are complete, so please ping me if you have specs that need to get accepted/scheduled.
<sheytan> apachelogger sure, but do you have premissions to update it, or is it a part of the theme, and we need to wait years to update a single icon?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger is suffering from migrane now
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> our phonon gstreamer package is fishy
<apachelogger> I dont get an icon in the kcm
<apachelogger> whowantstofix?
<apachelogger> debfx: did you merger the pkg-kde-tools yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you blog actually or did an exam get in the way? :P
<debfx> apachelogger: no, still waiting for the lp team to fix the vcs import
<apachelogger> forever and ever it will take
 * apachelogger transits phonon-backend-gstreamer from cdbs to dh7
<valorie> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu is outdated -- it refers to free CDs being available
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"] : Permission denied.
<apachelogger> whut?
<apachelogger> dputmypkgyoubstrd
<apachelogger> valorie: did mark stop selling them?
<apachelogger> ah, indeed
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ should be removed I suppose
<ScottK> Done
<ScottK> valorie: Gone.
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's an LP bug.  Feel free to ignore it.
<ScottK> wgrant: ^^^ Not fixed yet.
<apachelogger> ah, roger
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> thank you 
<ScottK> No problem.
<valorie> do we have someone in charge of the entire website?
<valorie> could just search for links to shipit
<ScottK> We do, sort of.
<apachelogger> ahhh, it failed, I knew it ^^
<ScottK> Several of us have edit access though, so feel free to let me know about other places that need fixing up.
<valorie> Ok
<apachelogger> FTR: I do not :P
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-03
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> debfx: grab-merge pkg-kde-tools works.
<DarkwingDuck> I hate this track system... just lemme search keywords. :P
<DarkwingDuck> Uggh
<dantti_> funny how qsharedpointer can make some stuff slower... apper is much faster with pk-qt2 which doesn't use it..
<DarkwingDuck> Has the personal participation schedule ever worked on the UDS schedule page?
<DarkwingDuck> To download the ical
 * ScottK prods maco about the installer spec.
<ScottK> rbelem: How's that mobile spec coming?
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: if you recall though, the timeslots change like once per hour
<valorie> so it doesn't do much good to dl the ical
<ybit> hey guys... i've made a video on kde, it's filled with stuff i think would help improve kde
<ybit> the kubuntu experience
<ybit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7x_ea5eojM
<ybit> just uploaded it
<valorie> fffffffff -- still no flash for youtube
<ScottK> ybit: We need code, not videos.
<ScottK> FWIW, for all my kvetching about rekonq, I was glad to have it last night.
<ybit> ScottK: heh, you're right
<ScottK> I went through chromium, firefox, and then to rekonq before I found a browser that would give me sound for Obama's speech.
<valorie> none works for flash for me
<valorie> didn't try konq
<valorie> yet
<ScottK> rbelem: Are you going to make a new file sharing spec and do we need a session at UDS to discuss it?
<c2tarun> can anyone please suggest me a good softphone application for kubuntu?
<ybit> c2tarun: er
<c2tarun> ybit: ??
<ybit> there are two that i can recall
<ybit> but can't remember the names of them :)
<ybit> twinkle
<ybit> and something else
<c2tarun> ybit: I got that :) twinkle worked fine for kubuntu :) thanks
<ybit> qutecom
<ybit> and i used linphone when i needed video about 2 years ago :)
<ybit> most people use skype 
<ybit> or google talk
<ybit> aaah
<ybit> earlier when i complained about the kde start menu icon... i know exactly what it should be now
<ybit> that nice icon on kubuntu.org
<bambee> morning
<valorie> ybit, then we wouldn't have our lil KDE button anymore!
<valorie> I would miss it
<yofel> morning
<Riddell> ninjas: is 4.6.3 going to be packaged for maverick?
<yofel> well, we still don't have kdeedu and kdeplasma-addons to package for natty/oneiric so that wasn't really a question yet. Although I think it would be nice to backport it, but only if we can get 4.6.3 into natty-updates so we don't break upgrades again
<Riddell> yofel: are you able to review and commit to bzr the 4.6.3 packaging done by c2tarun?
<yofel> sure, can do that now, I don't know how much for now since I'm sitting in the train right now
<Riddell> wobbly train wifi
<yofel> nope, 3G  over my n900 :P
<yofel> even wobblier
<Riddell> a volunteer is needed for kde-l10n too, I can supply ec2 machine if needed
 * Riddell wonders if bambee will volunteer :)
<bambee> Riddell: sure. I can package it this evening. (I am at work)
<bambee> it's okay ?
<yofel> well, c2tarun volunteered, but someone needs to merge the packaging branch update 
<yofel> since kde-l10n requires comitting
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Party! | Merges https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Oneiric open for development
<Riddell> I wonder if it's safe to add him to kubuntu-packagers
<Riddell> I'm not convinced he understands the whole packaging process though
<yofel> nope, I would prefer him at least to learn how to do proper merge requests before that
<yofel> (and I hope he's read the debian-policy by now)
<bambee> what is merge ? (merges.ubuntu.com) 
<Riddell> I'm worried he's not checking for new files when packaging
<Riddell> bambee: ah hah, that is the most exciting thing one can do, you'll love it :)
<Riddell> bambee: at the start of the cycle we merge back all our packaging with debian
<bambee> :)
<bambee> Riddell: ohh
<Riddell> so you take the debian package, work out what changes there have been in ubuntu since the last debian merge
<Riddell> decide which need to be kept
<Riddell> put those changes into the debian package, test, check, and upload
<Riddell> probably best to start off with one of the simpler universe packages if you're starting it https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<bambee> mhhh interesting...
<bambee> Riddell: we have accesses to debian archives, for that ?
<Riddell> yes, they're on the secret server that is git.debian.org
<Riddell> for the main KDE SC modules anyway
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> lesser known packages you can just get from packages.debian.org
<bambee> JontheEchidna: ping. you need to ask the kdeadmin maintainer (or ask on the kdeadmin ML)  if you want userconfig on upstream. (because you're the upstream developer)
<bambee> you or yuriy
<Riddell> bambee: I expect both JontheEchidna and yuriy would be happy for you to take over as the upstream developer and propose it yourself
<bambee> I cannot do it myself since I am not the upstream dev, I am just a contributor for now :)
<Riddell> bambee: userconfig has a section on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O, do we need to register a spec for it
<bambee> Riddell: I already proposed it myself, yesterday evening. I said that I was not the upstream dev :\
<bambee> (on #kde-devel)
<Riddell> bambee: just because pinotree says it on #kde-devel doesn't make it true :)
<bambee> ahhh... I don't know :)
<bambee> well
<Riddell> bambee: I'm pretty sure there is no kdeadmin mailing list
<Riddell> and didn't you say you had e-mailed the module maintainer and couldn't get through to him?
<bambee> apparently not, at least I did not find a ML...
<bambee> Riddell: right. apparently his email does not exist anymore
<Riddell> so it's unmaintained, free for all! :)
<bambee> Riddell: have a look at trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/AUTHORS
<Riddell> that file is 6 years old, bero is not the maintainer
<bambee> OMG. you're right o_O
 * apachelogger has no laptop anymore
 * bambee hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: also the performance issues with kwin and my netbook either were related to blur or oxygen
<Riddell> bambee: I recommend you e-mail the main authors of the 5 programmes in kdeadmin (one of whom is me!) along with kde-core-devel to propose that userconfig replaces kuser
<Riddell> bambee: I predict that will come to no resistance, however KDE is in feature freeze so it can't go in for 4.7
<Riddell> but it can go into kdereview
<bambee> I agree, looks a good idea
<Riddell> bambee: then one day you can quietly update the AUTHORS file and put yourself in there and be king of kdeadmin!
<bambee> Riddell: so it will go in for 4.8 ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you install visual studio on it?
<yofel> apachelogger: just blur? for me it's not only blur (intel)
<apachelogger> Riddell: on the laptop, yes, now microsoft has taken it away from me :(
<bambee> Riddell: firstly I will propose userconfig via emails and on ML. then I need to ask for a svn account
<apachelogger> or rather dell
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: blur certainly had the biggest impact
<bambee> (if it's accepted...)
<apachelogger> yofel: though I then went on and removed everything I did not need
<yofel> true, but for me I had to remove all 5 effects that don't work with xrender so opengl was usable again
<yofel> the newer intel driver from edgers didn't help though, maybe I'll add whole edgers to my other test system
<yofel> well, bbl
<Riddell> bambee: so is a spec needed for userconfig at UDS?
<bambee> Riddell: write a kauth helper (in cpp probably) , the dbus helper works but the kauth framework is faster and easier imho (and designed for that!). Also finish the ldap backend...
<bambee> (we could write the helper in cpp and keep the rest in python)
<Riddell> bambee: so that's a yes?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> Riddell: that's a yes
<bambee> 3 specs:  1) propose it to upstream, 2) use kauth, 3) finish the ldap backend
<Riddell> that can all be covered in one spec easily enough
<Riddell> voila https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-userconfig
<bambee> lovely :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: does kubuntu council need a whole spec?  can it not just be covered by community?
<apachelogger> that you will have to ask ScottK, though I personally believe that we should not spec such large piles of related stuff at all
<apachelogger> it sorta takes away focus and whatnot
<bambee> Riddell: I need to wait the approval to send an email to the ML ?
<Riddell> bambee: approval of what?
<bambee> Riddell: approval of the spec
<bambee> there is a field "direction: Needs approval", for this spec. that's why I am asking this question :P
<bambee> (I don't know how the whole process works... so I am a bit confused)
<bambee> feel free to blame me if my question is stupid :D
<apachelogger> bambee: no one really knows how it works because launchpad never ever heared of user experience or help :P
<Riddell> bambee: we discuss the spec at UDS, come up with a todo list, then kubuntu-council can approve that
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<bambee> apachelogger: even lord users ? :P
<apachelogger> they dunno anything
<apachelogger> the whole point of being what they are really
<apachelogger> bambee, ScottK: one of the many reasons why cpp  is supreme http://pastebin.com/mqb8aaHF
<bambee> apachelogger: I already know that cpp is supreme :)
<bambee> apachelogger: and ? it's just a backtrace :)
<apachelogger> it is a backtrace of something that would not ever happen in a compile time type complete language
<apachelogger> and currently prevents a user to manage printers at all
<apachelogger> surely he appreciates the fact that developing the software required 10% less time but has a 100% greater risk of PITA issues
<Riddell> afiestas: you'll be pleased to know I set you as drafter of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-installer :)
<apachelogger> "Wired and wireless Internet is available; there is no need for a username, account number or password."
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^^ it is european luxury
<yofel> grat, profs sick
 * yofel goes back reviewing packaging
<afiestas> Riddell: iirc I'll have to make a wiki page explaining the idea, right?
<apachelogger> come to think of it, who wants to be my roomie?
<yofel> my wishes for ubiquity-o: get the partitioner the possibility to add custom mount options and add a 'are you sure' dialog to the 'install now' button on the partitioning page
<Riddell> afiestas: we don't tend to do that now, it's just a todo list that comes out of it
<yofel> hm... these *should* be in kdebase-runtime-dev right? http://paste.kde.org/48871/
<yofel> hm, no, that doesn't even exist
<apachelogger> agateau: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/701527 if you could take a look at this please :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701527 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Some Qt applications freezes Plasma-shell on start with plasma-widget-menubar enabled" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> hm, why do I see stuff from not-installed in --list-missing o.O
<apachelogger> yofel: those are 2 different systems
<apachelogger> --list-missing is utter shit, which is why the other foobar was created
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I need to port the other foobar to dh7
<Riddell> yofel: indeed no, see debian/not-installed
<afiestas> Riddell: ookz
<debfx> yofel: you'd have to pass all those files with -X to dh_install
<yofel> yeah, but the stuff in the pastbin I just posted is in not-installed, so what does --list-missing show me that... grrr
<apachelogger> yofel: cause it does not use not-installed
<apachelogger> the cdbs list-missing does
<debfx> afaik the new dhmk build system has a list-missing target (like cdbs)
<apachelogger> saves me the porting then I guess
<yofel> ah, great..
<debfx> ScottK: I'm sure it works but I'd like to have a branch which contains the history of debian and ubuntu commits
<yofel> debfx: do you remember if the kubuntu_123_effectframe_glflush.diff you added to kdebase-workspace is in 4.6.3 ? (the nvidia flip switch patch)
 * yofel goes fixing the other things c2tarun dropped there by mistake
<yofel> which reminds me we need to update the Vcs entries in bzr
<debfx> yofel: should be, I grabbed it from the 4.6 branch
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no one wants to be my roomie at UDS, apparently shadeslayer told everyone that I only go to bed at 3 and then hack till 4 :(
<yofel> yep, it is
<Nightrose> apachelogger: -.-
<Nightrose> mean
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> maybe ScottK wants to be my roomie, he also goes to bed at 3 :P
 * apachelogger just noticed that it is like 4 minutes from the train station to the hotel \\o/
<jussi> haha
<bambee> Riddell: check your inbox. did you receive something ? apparently the email failed... but I am not sure :\
<jussi> apachelogger: I put down that I'd nbe fine sharing a room with you ;)
<jussi> and where is shadeslayer? havent seen him for a few days :D
<apachelogger> he is "busy" I suppose :P
<apachelogger> jussi: will you hold my hair while I throw up at 4am?
<Riddell> bambee: I got a Subject: Userconfig e-mail
<jussi> apachelogger: of course :P
<apachelogger> jussi: deal
<Riddell> bambee: I assume one of the people you are sending it to no longer exists
<jussi> oooh!! 
<jussi> * Hotel facilities:*
<jussi> Gym and Spa are complimentary
<bambee> Riddell: ok thanks. yes apparently l.d.anderson cannot be contacted
<Riddell> jussi: any sauna?
<jussi> Riddell: I dint note one... but lets see
<jussi> the one in florida was rubbish tho
<apachelogger> all good .prn movies start in a sauna
<jussi> apachelogger: !!!
<apachelogger> whut?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think you just insulted his Finish culture
 * jussi huggles Riddell
<apachelogger> well, I did not produce them movies
<apachelogger> I just pointed out a fact
 * apachelogger wonders what to enter as company at he uds regsitration page
<apachelogger> "Holy Church of Java"
<apachelogger> jussi: now that you are insulted, do I need a new roomie? :S
<jussi> no :P
<jussi> apachelogger: dont worry, Ill just accidentally spill a bucket of water on you at like 6am... :P 
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> at 6am we are well awake
<jussi> rofl
<apachelogger> roomie schedule: 5am shower, 6am gym, 7am tanning, 8am laundry, 8:45am breakfast, 9am borign stuff, then cofee, then more boring stuf, then lunch, then even more boring stuff, then coffee, then sleep, then dinner, then out dancing, 3am bed time, 4am sleep time
<apachelogger> surprisingly enough that whole schedule is built around GTL :P
<Riddell> GTL?
<Riddell> (not sure I want to know)
<apachelogger> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=GTL
<apachelogger> it is so ludicrous it made me cry ^^
<yofel> *sigh*, if the ubuntu folks put something like "Updated gdm.conf to fix gdm in single user mode (LP: #436936)" when fixing kdm.conf then I wonder if it was a good idea to give them commit rights...
<Riddell> yofel: that bug is for both gdm and kdm no?
<apachelogger> yofel: complain to person who made the change and ubuntu-devel and kubuntu-devel :P
<apachelogger> make them feel bad muhahaha
<yofel> I didn't look at the bug, I just see that the diff for kdebase-workspace r495 have a modified kdm.conf and that changelog entry
<yofel> *has a 
<yofel> true, it's against both
<apachelogger> doesnt make the changelog entry more meaningful
<yofel> right..
<arpan> apachelogger, Riddell: on kubuntu download page, mobile technology preview link redirects to 10.10 images.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
 * apachelogger also still does not have an account :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: an account where?
<apachelogger> kubuntu.org
<Riddell> apachelogger: we can fix that easily :)
<Riddell> arpan: apachelogger will sort it for you :)
<arpan> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> ah, rickspencer3, can you approve specs?
<rickspencer3> Riddell, tbh, I'm not certain :/
<rickspencer3> if you paste me a link, I can try
<Riddell> rickspencer3: all the ones here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
<Riddell> some are already approved
<rickspencer3> Riddell, I think they are all accepted now
<yofel> maco: where did you get the pykdeuic4 patch from for kdebindings?
<yofel> it changes 3 lines, one of those changes is in 4.6.3 now, the other 2 not, can you check if we need them?
<yofel> (c2tarun dropped the patch unintentionally, so you'll need to get it from bzr)
<yofel> bbl
<ScottK> apachelogger: Turning off blur seems to give me reasonable performance.  I gather mgraesslin gave up on capability detection.
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: IIRC we've had a spec for it in the past.  It's scheduled late in the week, so if we don't need it for that, I'm sure something else will come up.
<ScottK> Riddell: I can approve specs (I figured you'd have other things to do, so I arranged for the power).
<Riddell> ScottK: the next question I have is how to schedule them
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm workingon that now (I can also do that).
<Riddell> ooh lovely
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please don't mark yourself essential for specs at a UDS you aren't coming to.  It confuses the scheduler.
<sheytan> Hey, just an idea
<sheytan> instead of hardly coded plasma UI for netbook/desktop, add a step to the installer where user chooses which one to be default
<sheytan> add simple description and a screenshot
<sheytan> would be better imho :)
<ScottK> sheytan: Since it's trivially changeable after install, I don't think we should ask a question.
<ScottK> I think all the specs are scheduled in a reasonable way at the moment.
<sheytan> ScottK sure it is, but begginers don't know about it :)
<ScottK> sheytan: I think the installer is not the place for education.
<sheytan> ScottK you will not teach users there, you will give  them a possibility to choose the right desktop before they start using kubuntu
<Riddell> how would they know the right one before trying?
<ScottK> First run choosing is, unfortunately, not something upstream supports.
<ScottK> It makes it a bit problematic for us poor distro people.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, martin's time is definitely better used producing awesome rather than working around broken software that tries to prevent awesome
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think we're in hardware limitations on the netbooks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: about shadeslayer being essential... apparently someone suggested that remote participants need to do that or something
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> valorie did the same thing yesterday and told me someone suggested that
<ScottK> Who did suggested it?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> valorie: ^
<ScottK> Fortunately it's fixable.  You just subscribe them again as not essential.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> IMHO the essentiallity should be explained
<apachelogger> as in: "this will tell a scheduler that it should not ahve sessions overlap where you are marked essential"
<apachelogger> or something
 * apachelogger wonders if the phonon is the memleaking
<ScottK> Well, it's actually "Don't schedule when you are not available" and "Not attending" is not available.
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> Hey Quintasan.
<ScottK> I've been subscribing you to specs too.
<Quintasan> Great.
<Quintasan> I will try to read up on stuff
<Quintasan> I can't figure out what's going on with my connection
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when are you the arriving in the land of spas?
<Quintasan> 8th at approx. 11:00
<Quintasan> And you?
<apachelogger> 11am? :O
 * apachelogger has train options at around 1500 and around 1700
<apachelogger> though I suppose there are earlier ones
<apachelogger> yet for those I would have to get up before 9 -> not gonna happen
<ScottK> Would someone please merge avogadro.  There's a backports request for 1.0.3.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, that's what the ticket says
<Quintasan> departure at 9:35, arrival at 11:10
<Quintasan> Guees I will be in the hotel at about 12
<apachelogger> unlikely
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Why? Shuttlebus takes about 50 minutes to arrive
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> + getting out the aiport
<apachelogger> + actually getting a shuttle :P
<Quintasan> 13:37 then
<apachelogger> roger that
<apachelogger> and then?
<Quintasan> and then what? I will be playing games as UDS kicks off at Monday, doesnt it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: want me to bring two stepmania mats?
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> games
 * apachelogger wonders if Quintasan is allowed to drink the alcohols in the land of spas and monopoly money
<Quintasan> I'm 18
<Quintasan> So I guess I can
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> if you are drunk by the time I arrive you get a beatin'
<Quintasan> If you are drunk when you arrive there you get a beatin' too
<Quintasan> :>
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> I am in a train for like 5 hours
<apachelogger> what else is there to do
<apachelogger> ....
<Quintasan> hm?
<Quintasan> dude, I will be playing stepmania, I can drink either water or beer
<bambee> apachelogger: watch a serie ?
<bambee> apachelogger: programming ? :P
<apachelogger> le boring
<apachelogger> besides
<Quintasan> >apachelogger: 
<Quintasan> >programming
<bambee> or just sleep :)
<apachelogger> since I dont have a laptop anymore
<Quintasan> does not compute in a train
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> and intel graphics is le suck
<Quintasan> LOL?
<bambee> arrrf... you haven't a laptop... I forgot that... :\
<apachelogger> I do not believe I coudl do watching nor programming
 * Quintasan borrowed a laptop from his brother
<Quintasan> I ain't buying a one just for UDS
<Quintasan> -a
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dont forget DS
<Quintasan> DS?
<apachelogger> nintendo desktop summit
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> in the land of bratwurst and bretzn
<Quintasan> I ain't got one
<apachelogger> and sauerkraut
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why not?
<apachelogger> how is that?
<apachelogger> isn't it like around the corner for you?
<Quintasan> Cause I'm a poor high school student?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so? KDE doesnt wanna pay?
<Quintasan> What the hell are you talking about now? @_
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan got lost all of sudden
<apachelogger> Quintasan: about the desktop summit in berlin in early august
<Quintasan> oh I see
<Quintasan> duuno, we will see
<Quintasan> I'm a poor high school student, I can't go EVERYWHERE
<apachelogger> I see that I did not yet ask for money back for fosdem
<apachelogger> no wonder I am broke all the time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is not everywhere...
<apachelogger> everywhere would be if you went to kde.in and camp kde in SF and fosdem and whatnot
<Quintasan> Land of Bratwurst is the last country I want to go to
<apachelogger> dont forget the sauerkraut!
<Quintasan> UDS IN JAPAN
<apachelogger> blimey
<apachelogger> that would be one long flight
<Quintasan> nah, Japan++
<Quintasan> 1Gbps internetz
 * apachelogger would have a broken liver by the time of arrival
<Quintasan> imagine the transferz
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, that does not help if all the important serverz are like on the other side of the globe :P
<apachelogger> surely launchpad is even more slow in japan
 * apachelogger is scared just thinking about it
<Quintasan> Launchpad is slow no matter where you go
<ScottK> But there are various values of slow.
<apachelogger> yeah, but if the singalz need to travel all through the earth core it would be even slowerererer
<ScottK> I do think it's fair to say it's less slow now than it used to be though.
<apachelogger> it would be like microsoft.com
<Quintasan> ScottK: It's no like it can get worse than 500 error
<apachelogger> Quintasan has a point there
<Quintasan> not like*
<apachelogger> like wiki.ubuntu.com is slow, incidentially it also 500's a lot
<ScottK> Well, I never claimed it wasn't slow, but LP is not w.u.c slow.
<Quintasan> Wiki is uber slowest
<apachelogger> *nod*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what the hell is sauerkraut anyways?
<apachelogger> so, wuc is failing slow and lp is slow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ask the wik0pedia
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp sauerkraut
<kubotu> Results for sauerkraut: 1. Sauerkraut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauerkraut | 2. Sauerkraut Days - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauerkraut_Days | 3. File:Schupfnudeln mit Sauerkraut.jpg - Wikipedia, the free ...: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Schupfnudeln_mit_Sauerkraut.jpg
<kubotu> [1] Sauerkraut (pronounced /ˈsaʊərkraʊt/ in English; German pronunciation: [ˈzaʊ.ɐkʁaʊt]  ( listen), Yiddish pronunciation: [ˈzɔi̯.əʀkʀɔi̯t]), directly translated from German: "sour herb" or "sour cabbage", is finely shredded cabbage that has been fermented by various lactic acid bacteria, including Leuconostoc, Lactobacillus, and Pediococcus.[1][2] It has a long shelf-life and a distinctive sour fl...
<Quintasan> apachelogger: downloadan Kubuntu Natty to install on mah laptops
<apachelogger> it is not your laptops!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, is it tasty?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: mine for the time being
<apachelogger> looksy
<apachelogger> you even haz it in poland
<Quintasan> u kidding me?
<apachelogger> the wackopedia sez so
<apachelogger> Polish Sauerkraut (Kiszona kapusta)
<Quintasan> OH GOD
 * yofel wonders why he bothered going to uni today, very unproductive day..
<Quintasan> Kiszona kapusta is full of awesome
<apachelogger> oh it is raining again *sing*
<yofel> anyway... Quintasan: do don't knows ze sauerkraut??
<apachelogger> yofel: you never ever do that... go to uni that is
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sup, it was 27*C yesterday and now it's 2*C
<Quintasan> and snowing
<Quintasan> magic
<apachelogger> utter pointless
<apachelogger> Quintasan: lulz
<apachelogger> it was like flipping 10 degree tonight
<apachelogger> I thought I was going to freeze
<Quintasan> I got up today
<apachelogger> eventually I started cuddling with my overheating laptop
<apachelogger> worked out well I must say
<Quintasan> Looked trough the window, went SERIOUSLY WTF for a momend
<yofel> LOL
<Quintasan> rubbed my eyes two times and still
<Quintasan> SNOW, SNOW EVERYWHERE
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all screwed up the weather is
<apachelogger> and you know is responsible? right, GWB!
<ScottK> I blame global warming for the snow.
<yofel> true, they said it might be freezing this night here too :S
<Quintasan> GWB?
<apachelogger> george the double u bush
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> he had to go to war and blow tons and tons of gas out of the tanks and the aircrafts and whatnot
<apachelogger> ever since that global warming cannot be stopped no moar and we are all doomed
 * apachelogger likes how one always gets to blame GWB for everything ^^
<apachelogger> in austria we blame everyone for everything
 * yofel goes finishing kdebase-workspace mess
<apachelogger> much less stressful for the invidual person
<apachelogger> ScottK: what I like is when people on telly go like "uhhh, global warming is all a lie, we had snow in like october, how is that global warming!!!"  :D
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Work! | Merges https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Oneiric open for development
<Quintasan> how come apacheloggerz can change the topic and I can't?
<apachelogger> cuz I am the apacheloggerz
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rumor has it that phonon gstreamer 4.5.1 is in the making
<apachelogger> ScottK: is phonon covered by the KDE SRU policy thing?
<Quintasan> crap, gotta add Telepathy and Gluon to packaging
<arpan> just added Bug #776341, if anyone can help with that.
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Perhaps it should be.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776341 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers produces unusable black window/dialogs in kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776341
<ScottK> apachelogger: Does it have a sane upstream that really only does bug fixes in point releases?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well, history suggests otherwise anyway
<apachelogger> probably can be changed though
<ScottK> I think once there's some history of that, it could be added easily enough.
<apachelogger> ok, I'll propose it to the phonominals
<ScottK> Now that there's an official KDE policy for point releases, you could just follow that.
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> kmix eats 700mb of ram
<ScottK> Adjusting volumes is very complicated.
<Quintasan> Veromix ++
<ScottK> I seem to recall some discussion of that being fixed for 4.6.3 or 4.
<Quintasan> There is virtually no support for Pulse Audio in KMix
<ScottK> Works for me.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sure there is
<apachelogger> colin is working on it
<apachelogger> every now and then again
<ScottK> Actually Natty is the first time since I can't remember when I can do a fresh install, install skype, and it just works with no tweaking.
<ScottK> That's progress.
<apachelogger> isnt PA sweetest if set up properly ;)
<maco> in natty's plasma netbook, is firefox supposed to work with the menu plasmoid?
<Quintasan> Kaption > KSnapshot
<maco> im being told the menu plasmoid is disappearing when my friend uses firefox, but the menu's also not showing in firefox
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kaption?
<maco> so she's having to do the chrome-ish "press alt+f to see the menu"
<Quintasan> Yeah
<apachelogger> what is it
<apachelogger> !info kaption
<ubottu> Package kaption does not exist in natty
<yofel> well, appmenu seems to have issues with firefox both in gtk and qt from what I hear
<Quintasan> apachelogger: crap, gotta go, look at kde-apps.org
<yofel> mozilla in general
<apachelogger> back when I was actually doing stuff we would have had it in the archive already
<apachelogger> maco: WFM
<yofel> maco: maybe check if firefox-globalmenu is installed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Version 0.0.9, I don't want it in archive until it's somehow complete
<maco> yofel: she said if she alt+f then the menu appears all scrunched up in the corner, which sounds like it is going into the menu plasmoid, the menu plasmoid is just playing hide-n-go-seek
<apachelogger> Quintasan: back when I was actually doing stuff we would have had it in the archive already
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/kaptionc11356.png
<yofel> I'm clueless then
<Quintasan> if that's support then thanks
<apachelogger> maco: maybe a rendering bug
<ScottK> maco: Menu works fine here with other apps, so I suspect blaming the menu thing is the wrong place to look.
<maco> think i need to see over her shoulder
<Quintasan> + 700mb for KMix is like "lolwtf
<maco> maybe i can get an imagebin from her
<ScottK> You'll be glad to know that VNC doesn't work with compositing enabled.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there is a lord memleak
<apachelogger> not particularly kmix' fault
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you perhaps consider extending our Dr. Konqi patch to know about finding dbgsym packages?
<yofel> wth is a 'vritual thunk' ?
<yofel>   #MISSING: 4:4.6.3# (c++)"virtual thunk to Solid::Control::Ifaces::ModemGsmSmsInterface::~ModemGsmSmsInterface()@Base" 4:4.5.80
<maco> *blink*
<maco> Riddell: being the assignee on a bug doesn't subscribe you? how weird
<maco> erm
<maco> bug?
<maco> s/bug/blueprint/
<kubotu> maco meant: "blueprint?"
<maco> 2 lines before that, silly bot!
<ScottK> maco: No.  Creating it doesn't either.
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: you mean kubuntu-debug-installer?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yeah.  That one.
<yofel> hm, true, would be nice if that could add ddebs repos
<apachelogger> yeah, just thought about that yesterday ^^
<apachelogger> thing is that the logic is not terribly easy to get right
<apachelogger> though...
<apachelogger> I belive libqapt has a parser for the sources.list[.d] now, so that should make things better
<ScottK> Would it help if we got it added to the default sources.list?
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, a user might already have it in sources.list.d (IIRC the wiki on debugging gives a cmd sequence for that)
<yofel> well, I would only vote for that if you could easily disable it in software-properties..
<yofel> yep
<ScottK> yofel: I was thinking in the sources.list, but disabled by default.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ScottK: that does not make much a difference
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> there are 2 approaches to the whole thing
<apachelogger> a) persitent b) not so much ;)
<apachelogger> a) would add ddebs and leave it there, whereas b) would add ddebs, try to get stuff, and then remove ddebs again
<ScottK> One of the issues would be that the ddebs repository has a different key that's not included in the standard install.
<apachelogger> latter is probably more expensive as we'd need to update the cache every time
<apachelogger> but better default behaviour
<apachelogger> it could be a config option somewhere I suppose
<ScottK> maco: Just installed firefox on my netbook and the menu thing appears to work.
<nigelb> apachelogger: you all lost shadeslayer. He's playing with Unity and "loves it!"
<ScottK> We'd have lost him to back problems due to his large laptop soon anyway.
<apachelogger> nigelb: he's making a broken browser, clearly he should love a broken desktop shell :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Apparently broken browsers are all the rage.
<apachelogger> I wonder why though
<nigelb> apachelogger: he's also working on telepathy which is a broken too :p
<ScottK> Historically non-broken browsers are pretty tough to find.
<apachelogger> nigelb: true
 * apachelogger pokes the shadeslayer
<lucidfox> Say, do we want the community-supported Qt Jambi?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: when are you arriving in the land of spas?
<lucidfox> (I see the old Trolltech 4.4.x version was removed)
<apachelogger> lucidfox: if it is well maintained
<ScottK> apachelogger: Apparently I am scheduled to be at the airport at 0930.
<apachelogger> woosh, also that early
<Riddell> apachelogger: sunday evening
<apachelogger> ScottK, Quintasan: fancy some sight seeing or stuff in the afternoons?
<apachelogger> then I'd be trying to catch an earlier train
<ScottK> Perhaps.  Depends on my fatigue level.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<nigelb> apachelogger: he's fixing ffriend's unity
 * jussi is arriving to budapest at 0950 on the sunday
<apachelogger> jussi: sightseeing?
<jussi> apachelogger: likely. 
 * apachelogger could be in budapest around 1pm
<apachelogger> well, actually I could be there earlier, but that is the earliest fast connection ^^
<jussi> as long as I get a chance to ump my bags somewhere - Im not hauling them around...
<yuriy> bambee: pong
<yuriy> bambee: i'm all for userconfig going upstream
<yuriy> bambee: but as Riddell said, i'm not really maintaining it and it would be great if you could take over
<bambee> yuriy: great!
<bambee> thanks ;)
<apachelogger> jussi: surely we could drop them at the hotel
<Quintasan> hmmm good idea apachelogger
<Quintasan> though I got a bunch of stuff I want to read but that can be done in sleeping time
<apachelogger> well, just a suggestion
<Quintasan> jussi: 0950? woah. earlier than me :D
<apachelogger> I have no problem getting up at 9 and arriving at 15 :P
<apachelogger> supposedly arriving at 1500 is still enough time to conduct proper sight seeing :P
 * apachelogger finds most european cities rather dull
<ScottK> jussi: I'm scheduled to arrive at 0930, so maybe I'll see you at the airport.
<Quintasan> I bet we will end up in a bar or restaurant drinking beer if we go with you apachelogger
<jussi> ScottK: sounds good 
<apachelogger> oh my, how did you know ^^
<jussi> lol
<yofel> ^^
<ScottK> jussi: You should add yourself to the wiki page of Kubuntu attendees.
<jussi> ScottK: oh?
<apachelogger> sight seeing with apachelogger: before 10am = coffe; after 10am = pub
<ScottK> jussi: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
<Quintasan> You sound like it was THAT hard to guess :P
<jussi> apachelogger: where do the fluffy sights fit into that? 
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you dont even know me IRL, I have been told I am much worse than one would imagine :P
 * Quintasan is really considering brining two mats for Stepmania
<apachelogger> jussi: if you are drunk you dont need to walk a lot too see fun things
<Quintasan> apachelogger dancing to YMCA would be a hillarious sight
<jussi> Quintasan: oh, definately do so
<apachelogger> jussi: besides, a city must e judged by its pubs
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd have said you're much 'more' in real life, not necessarily worse.
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> jussi: You got some simfiles? I have mostly Japanese and a few so-called irish songs
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e54m6XOpRgU
<apachelogger> please study
<jussi> Quintasan: no, Ive got nothing... but when going to uds, multiples are always appreciated.
<apachelogger> we need to dance at UDS 
 * jussi must remember lots of salmiakki
<jussi> salmiakki kossu
<Quintasan> jussi: Got a camera? We gotta really capture this
<Quintasan> DEM BONES
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK
<ScottK> maco: BTW, I renamed your accessibility spec so it would display reasonably on the schedule.
 * apachelogger practises
<Quintasan> IT'S FUN TO STAY AT THE....Y. M. C. A.
<apachelogger> sing that with DVCS
<apachelogger> then think of bzr and it all makes so much more sense
<Quintasan> lol!
<Quintasan> IT'S FUN TO STAY THE... D. V. C. S.!
<maco> ScottK: ok
 * Quintasan gotta start washing stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: GTL?
 * apachelogger roflz
<Quintasan> What?
<Quintasan> Plz, stop spouting random nosense at me
<apachelogger> dont your read the backlogs
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=GTL
<Quintasan> oh lawd
<Quintasan> nah, just laundry :P
<apachelogger> bro, you need to stay fresh! :P
<Quintasan> Yeah bro
<Quintasan> BROFIST
 * apachelogger giggles away and falls off his chair
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://www.maniacworld.com/internet-bro-fist.jpg
<apachelogger> oh myz
<snikker> in natty i'm unable to login in failsafe mode, and alse other virtual console (ctrl+f1, ctrl+f2, ecc) are disabled. this is a normal thing? it's because i've set a kde private folder?
<jjesse> snikker you might want to try in #kubuntu for help
<snikker> jjesse: i've already asked there :-)
<ScottK> If you're using the encrypted home directory, yeah, that wont work.
<snikker> ScottK: ok, thank you
<apachelogger> ScottK: did canonical do anything WRT screen setup stuff for natty actually?
<apachelogger> didn't see anything in the news
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think so.
 * apachelogger is getting majorly annoyed with krandrtray and is pretty close to rewriting it himself
<ScottK> Debconf on my server that runs natty is now purple.
<apachelogger> aubergine!
<yofel> purple, aubergine sounds somewhat nice and I don't like that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we could adopt the fluffy color scheme
<apachelogger> introducing a mighty force against the aubergine
 * yofel turns the red color channel to 0
<yofel> yep, looks nice now :P
 * apachelogger has a mighty migrane again
<bambee> http://imageshack.us/f/820/wtfjz.png/  <--- wtf ? o_O
<bambee> (see the directory icon)
<apachelogger> new le icons
<jussi> you know, i think kubuntu's grey scheme is horrible. can has some beautifulness pls?
<ScottK> It's not Kubuntu's.  It's KDE's.
<jussi> ScottK: its both. but still, its ugly.
 * jussi attempts to fixor...
<ScottK> Since we have ~no one doing artwork, following upstream is best.
<bambee> apachelogger: what ?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> don't beat me to stress my french here
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> ceux qui sont les icones nouvelles de dossier
<apachelogger> or something like that
<apachelogger> at any rate they are the new folder icons, though I would wonder why you've got them
<apachelogger> they ought only be in the rocking new oxygen
<apachelogger> great, my qt refuses to do the compiling
<apachelogger> -.-
<zanoi> Since natty the sidebar in Miro (which is a gtk tableview) has a rendering error when using Kubuntu. Is there a known gtk list view rendering bug in kubuntu natty?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<zanoi> sorry, tableview, not list view
<bambee> apachelogger: I don't know why I got them... o_O
<apachelogger> zanoi: do you like have a snapshot or something?
<bambee> well, back to home
<zanoi> apachelogger: the error is less bad, but it happens with the old miro in the repository as well
<zanoi> apachelogger: i'd really like to fix it before we release the new 4.0 though
<yofel> zanoi: how to reproduce?
<apachelogger> kubotu: order painkiller
 * kubotu slides awesome pain killing painkillers down the bar to apachelogger. Good ride!
<zanoi> yofel: apt-get install miro
<Quintasan> oh snap
<Quintasan> grub is borked on mah lapotopz
<apachelogger> it is not your laptopz!
<zanoi> yofel: beware though, it installs lots gnome-ish stuff
<yofel> nah, I have half of gnome installed
<yofel> zanoi: looks like this here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/miro.png
<zanoi> yofel: interesting, so it doesn't happen with you
<zanoi> yofel: thx a lot
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/bq9aN.png
<Quintasan> lolwut
<Quintasan> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Quintasan> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<Quintasan> wtf
<jussi> Quintasan: dont you need to specifit the --root-directory=/
 * yofel blames the live disk ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<yofel> jussi: not sure, I never do that, but I always chroot
<apachelogger> either dragon or pvlc or libvlc or all 3 of them are broken
<jussi> yofel: never works without it for me
<jussi> apachelogger: all of them!! :P
<apachelogger> zanoi: what is broken there?
<zanoi> apachelogger, yofel: http://bugzilla.pculture.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17209
<ubottu> bugzilla.pculture.org bug 17209 in Sidebar Items "Rendering error in Kubuntu Natty" [Major,New]
<c2tarun> my system freezing whenever I am trying to connect to any wifi network :( I switched to gnome's network manager, but its also not working :(
<zanoi> apachelogger, yofel: i can even reproduce it on a fresh natty install
<apachelogger> zanoi: that line thingy?
<Quintasan> yofel: ur right
<Quintasan> its broken
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/700910
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700910 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to install GRUB2 to the same device as contains aufs in natty" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> ah righto
<ScottK> c2tarun: Then it's not really Kubuntu specific.  It's probably a kernel issue and your wifi driver.
<zanoi> apachelogger: yes
<yofel> c2tarun: not sure if that would help... if your system freezes I would blame either driver and/or kernel itself
<apachelogger> zanoi: quite honstely that looks to me like the theme overload is incomplete
<c2tarun> ScottK: which is the appropriate channel for this?
<apachelogger> or whatever one would call it
<ScottK> c2tarun: #ubuntu
<apachelogger> zanoi: try to get hold of someone in #oxygen they make the gtk oxygen theme and surely could tell you what might be going wrong there
<zanoi> apachelogger: it happens with other themes as well
<apachelogger> then it is hardly kubuntu specific
<apachelogger> but rather a general issue with the GTK class
<zanoi> well it works in ubuntu :/
<apachelogger> that does not make sense
<apachelogger> what are other themese then?
<zanoi> apachelogger: oh, sorry you are right. it's oxygen
<apachelogger> see :P
<zanoi> (-:
<zanoi> stupid me forgot to change the theme in GTK appearance
<zanoi> apachelogger: i'll talk to oxygen, thanks a lot
<apachelogger> yw, good luck
<ScottK> Once again apachelogger has demonstrated that Kubuntu is total crap as KDE distros go.
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> the worst ever
<claydoh> is it just me, but as a long time KDE user who has seen many changes over the years,  and is n ot afraid of that,  or is Unity and/or gnome shell just pure *meh* ?
<claydoh> or am I just jades by the awesomeness that is Kubuntu?
<claydoh> s/jades/jaded
<apachelogger> people hate the change
<apachelogger> must be part of the reason why I am not actually giving on mars or something
<yofel> claydoh: well, I find it somewhat usable, unity more than g-shell actually. My problems are that you can't really configure anything, and that 3D desktop and 2D desktop look totally different
<yofel> KDE ftw!
<claydoh> yofel: I just find them boring, though that may be a good thing
<claydoh> they both do the job as far as i have used them, just dull
<apachelogger> yofel: I find unity-2d more usable than unity
<yofel> true, -2d works at least, 3d gave me compiz crashes most of the time
<apachelogger> claydoh: better to get the job done than to have a bazillion widgets of which 90% memleak and 30% crash the whole freaking desktop :D
<claydoh> apachelogger: what are *you* using? :) 
<yofel> that would be funny if it weren't true...
<claydoh> though I must have the better luck, I seldom have crashes or the like
<apachelogger> claydoh: windows xp
<apachelogger> dell took my windows seven away :(
<claydoh> ahhh
<apachelogger> bstrds
<yofel> it's not like w7 is any better than xp, so who cares
<apachelogger> oh but it is
<yofel> well, ok, the panel is ince
<yofel> *nice
<apachelogger> not just the panel
<claydoh> the mrs is currently using vista, somehow she gets no crash, no virii, nada. so I can't convince her toi go back to KDE
<apachelogger> pwrshell also rox my world
<apachelogger> plus visual studio 2010 behaves like utter shit on xp
<apachelogger> claydoh: vista is just the slow
<apachelogger> other than that a perfectly fine OS
<apachelogger> claydoh: that said you could hook her up with them fine KDE on windows apps
<claydoh> dunno, I won't touch it anymore since I installed it for her
<apachelogger> like gwenviewy
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> I am sure agateau would appreciate that :D
<yofel> hm, guess I should try powershell sometime..
<claydoh> she only uses ff/ie and yahoo chat, about 95% of the time
<claydoh> which she could do on her phone
<claydoh> then I could have me 2 laptops
<yofel> sounds like ubuntu target user
<apachelogger> youbuntoo looks like a bole of dirt compared to windows
<apachelogger> you can say about the blista what you want but the default theme's colors are just insanely well chosen
<claydoh> apachelogger: color/theme wise, yeah
<apachelogger> win even even more so IMHO
<apachelogger> s/even/seven
<Quintasan> Kubuntu > *
<yofel> nah, KDE > *
<Quintasan> oh yeah
<Quintasan> PulseAudio ---
<Quintasan> --------- even
<yofel> bzr--
<yofel> lp--
<Quintasan> w.k.o--
<Quintasan> ~karma Quintasan
<kubotu> karma for Quintasan: 2
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 11
<Quintasan> lol
<claydoh> oh yah, pulse. her usb headset Just Works in vistar, 
<yofel> ~karma 
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 6
<yofel> :D
<Quintasan> ~karma pulse
<kubotu> pulse has neutral karma
<yofel> ~karma lp
<Quintasan> ~karma PulseAudio
<kubotu> karma for lp: -1
<kubotu> karma for PulseAudio: -1
<apachelogger> vistarr
<Quintasan> That's good
<yofel> ~karma bzr
<kubotu> karma for bzr: -4
<apachelogger> as the pirates use to say
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> bzr--
<Quintasan> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 13
<Quintasan> WINNER
<apachelogger> claydoh: it ought to work in the youbuntoo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, wanna bet
<apachelogger> kubotu: karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 212
<apachelogger> there we go
<Quintasan> LOL
<yofel> meh, you beat me to it ^^
<Quintasan> C++
<Quintasan> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 213
<claydoh> apachelogger: well she won't go for it
<Quintasan> no wonder
<Quintasan> xD
<yofel> yep
<yofel> c++
<apachelogger> claydoh: I wouldn't go for it either :P
<Quintasan> That's cheating btw.
 * claydoh waits for some catastrophic crash
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> claydoh: except vista starts the slow
<apachelogger> winseven pwns the vistarr
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no it is not
<Quintasan> it is lol
<Quintasan> ~karma C++
<kubotu> karma for C++: 1
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> nah, you could just as well go cpp
<Quintasan> "C++" ++
<Quintasan> ~karma C++
<kubotu> karma for C++: 1
<Quintasan> :/
<claydoh> apachelogger: win7=$$ vistar dvd came with my lappy, so i put it oh her OS-less used lappy
<apachelogger> but people choose c++ to mention that C is ++
<apachelogger> c++++
<Quintasan> ~karma C++
<kubotu> karma for C++: 2
<Quintasan> LOL
<jussi> c++++
<jussi> :D
<claydoh> ~karma for karma:-6
<kubotu> karma:-6 has neutral karma
<apachelogger> claydoh: see, that was the fault right there... if you had installed the kyoubuntoo everything would be fine :P
<Quintasan> ~karma karma
<kubotu> karma has neutral karma
<jussi> karma ++
<jussi> ~karma karma
<kubotu> karma for karma: 1
<yofel> ~karma git
<kubotu> karma for git: 1
<claydoh> apachelogger: I did, but she wanted yahoo IM interface, and the "better" skype
<apachelogger> she got a point there
 * apachelogger actually wanted to make a better skype for the linux last year
<jussi> has skype open sourced its front end yet? 
<apachelogger> but to get the 3rd party api shit you need to sell them your sole and stuff
<claydoh> she IS using libreoffice at least :)
<apachelogger> jussi: that was just a marketing scam I am sure
<jussi> apachelogger: bah
<apachelogger> if anything they'd opensource their crap linux UI and stop developing it
<apachelogger> skype has as much idea about the powa of the free society as rms about the awesomeness of visual studio
<jussi> smooth tasks is great and all, but "show a launcher for $app when its not running" is borked....
<apachelogger> you are weird
<apachelogger> smooth tasks is like the most broken implementation of a broken usage idiom that I have ever seen
<bambee> Someone could merge this branch into kubuntu-packagers ? https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common-4.6.3
<bambee> also I have updated the wiki (to point to the kubuntu-packagers repositories)
<yofel> thanks, looking
<yofel> btw, you have a gpg-agent running?
<bambee> I have
<bambee> yes
<bambee> why ?
<bambee> ohh
<bambee> probably because I will push many times...
<bambee> :\
<yofel> well, a few dozen packages * 2 password queries for debsign
<yofel> that's a lot!
<bambee> indeed
<yofel> gpg-agent = 1 password entry
<yofel> hm, I guess I'll start the -natty branch
<yofel> bambee: created https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/kde-l10n-common-natty
<yofel> I'll update the wiki
<bambee> yofel: thanks, btw
<bambee> does anyone moderate kde-core-devel ML, here ?
<bambee> (just to get things done faster)
<Riddell> no but it's well enough maintained, just have some patience if you've posted to it
<bambee> ok
<bambee> :)
<c2tarun> the merges link https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html, can we do these merges too?
<Riddell> c2tarun: best to start with universe if it's your first time
<c2tarun> Riddell: where can I get list for universe?
<yofel> s/main/universe/ ;)
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<bambee> c2tarun: https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html ?
<c2tarun> thanks bambee :)
<c2tarun> hmmm... there is no option on that page to mention that I am taking the merge work. This may double the work if someone else started it. :/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: turn of s/lol/wut
<Quintasan> off*
<apachelogger> lolwut?
<yofel> s/lol/wut/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> kubotu: help sed
<kubotu> Fix the previous sentence using regexp and a sed-like syntax. Supported delimiters are /|,! and the modifier "g". Grouping is supported via parens, and backreferencing is done via \1 \2 and so on. You don't have to directly address the bot. Examples: <nick>hello <nick>s/e/u/
 * yofel hits kubotu with a tux statue
<apachelogger> hello
<apachelogger> s/e/u
<apachelogger> kubotu: youarebrokenbeyondrepair
<Quintasan> kill it with fire
<apachelogger> cmake-qt-gui
<apachelogger> was however came up with that package name on crack or something?
<apachelogger> a spaceship is more intuitive than that name
 * shadeslayer pokes apachelogger back
<shadeslayer> someone broke my dear natty
<shadeslayer> i demand to know who it was
<yofel> define "broken"
<shadeslayer> yofel: broken as in keyboard-events-appear-as-weird-characters-hence-i-cannot-login
<shadeslayer> winduhs works fine
<shadeslayer> so its not a problem with the hardware
<yofel> cool
<Quintasan> I'm bored and I have to prepare my laptopz for UDS
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: prepare?
<shadeslayer> like have stickers of unicorns and stuff
<Quintasan> Synergy++
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: install Youbuntoos etc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i held one of these in my hand today : http://www.perfectpetzzz.com/_Layouts/Resources/PerfectPetzzz/Images/ProductDisplay/All/StBernard.PP91.04BV6.jpg
<shadeslayer> it's like a ball of fur i tell ya
 * Quintasan wishes he could bind KMenu to Winkey
 * yofel bound krunner to win+space
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah ... i wish i could do that too
<shadeslayer> atmost it lasts for one session
<shadeslayer> oh also ... keyboard magically fixed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it better be .prn
<apachelogger> right it wasnt
<apachelogger> what a waste of the time
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> :(
<shadeslayer> it's not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you poked
<bambee> yofel: then I need to upload kde-l10n to kubuntu-ninjas ?
<bambee> (I don't find it in kubuntu-ninjas...)
<yofel> no, you wait until release and then upload to the release PPA
<yofel> that would be far too much to copy
<bambee> yofel: the script upload-l10n.sh contains "dput ubuntu $change"
<bambee> (so I need to change it for the upload)
<bambee> ok I wait until the release
<yofel> bambee: you don't use that
<yofel> that's for oneiric, and you need to be a kubuntu-dev to use that
<yofel> you just build, debsign, and dput to the ppa by hand (*.changes works)
<Riddell> for natty you want to just upload kde-l10n-xx to ubuntu
<Riddell> for maverick to the PPA
<yofel> you're thinking one release backwards
<Riddell> oh hmm
<Riddell> for Oneiric you want to just upload kde-l10n-xx to ubuntu
<Riddell> for natty to the PPA
<Riddell> like that? :)
<yofel> :D
<bambee> mhh ok
<bambee> so I've to debsign each packages by hand ? because all of them are unsigned actually
<bambee> (using gpg-agent of course)
<yofel> if you use gpg-agent, you'll run debsign *.changes, be asked for the password once and then watch as it magically signs all
<yofel> to use a gpg-agent you add 'use-agent' to ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf and log out
<yofel> and you'll need pinentry-qt4
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> agateau: around?
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> valorie: Happy Birthday!!! :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan ever stitched 2 images together in GwenView?
<shadeslayer> s/V/v
<yofel> not yet
<shadeslayer> hmm... because i can't find a way to do that :P
<Quintasan> nah
<ScottK> Does  it do that?
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> Never seen that option before
<shadeslayer> time to install gimp then
<debfx> ScottK: got some time to sponsor a cmake merge?
<ScottK> How fiddly is it?
<ScottK> If it's an easy one, sure.
<ScottK> If it's really painful, let's make apachelogger do it.
<debfx> ScottK: fairly easy, http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/cmake_2.8.4+dfsg.1-2ubuntu1.debdiff
 * apachelogger likes the pain
<ScottK> I'll try to have a look in a bit.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/0Xgpb.png
<valorie> thank you, shadeslayer!
<droidslayer> Riddell: it seems irn bru is trending on twitter :)
<Riddell> how does one see trending on twitter?
<Riddell> oh aye.  well that's an interesting non-debate and now I want some irn bru
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: can you setup RAID on the live CD? Because I've only been able to via the alt installer
<Riddell> no you can't
<Riddell> nor LVM
<DarkwingDuck> There's the argument for keeping the alt installer around then :P:P
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: None of those are things that non-tech users need.  You can use the Server installer and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<ScottK> Riddell typically does, I'd guess, 80% or more of the ISO testing, so either more testers have to magically appear or we have to test a lot less stuff.
<debfx> ScottK: the alt image also provides full disk encryption
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Also I think not a non-tech user scenario.
<ScottK> Encrypted home directory is good enough for most.
<ScottK> Live CD supports that.
<ScottK> We can argue this at UDS.
<ScottK> Maybe guilt ev into implementing some of it for the Live CD.
<debfx> ScottK: do you want to eliminate the alt images completely or just demote them to cdimages.ubuntu.com?
<debfx> i.e. calling them unsupported
<ybit> i just submitted 6 feature requests and 5 bugs, go me
<ybit> whoops, wrong channel :)
<rbelem> ScottK, at work we only use kubuntu alternate images
<ScottK> rbelem: Why?
<rbelem> ScottK, mainly because of full disk encryption
<ScottK> I used to only use the alternate too, but for several cycles I've been using live and it seems to work out pretty well.
<rbelem> ScottK, but to update the system too
<rbelem> ScottK, does live encrypt the entire disk?
<ScottK> No, just /home directories.
<rbelem> we have really slow internet connection here
<ScottK> Right, but with a local mirror you could still just download once.
<ScottK> It'd be interesting to see how much stuff can be added to the live image.
<ScottK> BTW, you can use the live image for upgrades, AIUI.
<rbelem> so, to make a command-line installation and then download the entire kubuntu stack is not viable
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Not even from a locall mirror?
<ScottK> debmirror or such is easy enough to set up.
<rbelem> ScottK, we dont have a dedicated server as local mirror, then i setup one i my laptop
<ScottK> Doesn't need to be dedicated.  Any server/workstation with a persistent connection would do.
<ScottK> In any case, I think it's worth discussing or getting the people that want the alternate to stick around to commit to testing it.
<rbelem> ScottK, the situation would be even worse when there is only dial-up internet connection
<ScottK> True.
<rbelem> the small cities in the middle of the amazon rain forest
<ScottK> So you need full disk encryption + upgrades, right?
<rbelem> yup
<ScottK> I think upgrades you can already do.
<rbelem> i did not tested yet upgrading via live cd
<rbelem> ScottK, i really would like to help to maintain the alternate image, but i think i would not manage  to do the image testing and the other tasks :'(
<ScottK> Could you do that this week so we'll know.
<rbelem> oki
 * rbelem needs gtd skills
<Quintasan> Good night!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-04
<ScottK> debfx: I'd like to see if we can get rid of them entirely.  The main goal is to reduce the amount of ISO testing we have to do.
<ScottK> debfx: I just subscribed you to a spec that may lead to full disk encryption with the live CD being possible.
<ScottK> rbelem: ^^^ you too.
<rbelem> ScottK, awesome :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, so a dvd live image would replace entirely the alternate
<ScottK> Possibly.
<ScottK> I think raid is the only think that isn't being considered.
<rbelem> ScottK, i think that would be nice to add raid support, but with lower priority
<ScottK> rbelem: Maybe you know someone there at work that would be willing to help implement it.
<ScottK> (the encryption/lvm part)
<dantti_> natty nvidia's driver is sooo broken :/
<Tm_T> hmmm, I keep getting kernel scheduler panics
<jussi> Tm_T: I had a kernel panic the otherday....? 
<jussi> bah
<jussi> obsidian coast is such a nice theme, but I really hate that my documents get themed dark... I still want white pages dammit!
<Tm_T> jussi: hopefully this 38.9 doesn't have those anymore
<jussi> Tm_T: I reported a bug 775432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775432 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775432
<Tm_T> I had different kind of panic
<bambee> morning
<debfx> good morning bambee
<bambee> hi ;)
<debfx> apachelogger: UDD wants you to merge the natty-proposed changes into oneiric: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/phonon-backend-gstreamer/oneiric-201105022311/+merge/59720
<jussi> Quintasan_: did you find a workaround for that aufs probloem? 
<yofel_> jussi: the pages in libreoffice?
<yofel> morning
<jussi> yofel: see #ubuntu-devel
<yofel> jussi: I meant re [08:14] <jussi> obsidian coast is such a nice theme, but I really hate that my documents get themed dark... I still want white pages dammit!
<jussi> yofel: yes
<jussi> in libreoffice
<yofel> tools -> options -> appearance -> set page background to white instead of automatic
<yofel> er, document background
<Quintasan> jussi: yes I did
<Quintasan> Hello by the way
<jussi> Quintasan: yeah, cjwatson just told me how to sort it (chroot) 
<Quintasan> jussi:remember to mount /dev and /proc via mount --bind
<Quintasan> :P
<jussi> Quintasan: yeah, I did  :D
<jussi> yofel: all nice to do that, but then I have to go start changing default font colours and loads of stuff. I wish it would "just handle that"
<bambee> Quintasan: it's useless to bind /sys ?
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> I couldn't install it without mounting /sys
<bambee> usually I mount proc, dev and sys... but I am not sure about sys :\
 * bambee searchs on google
<tsimpson> some programs need /sys, I mount /dev, /dev/pts, /dev/shm, /proc, /sys and /tmp
<yofel> jussi: really? I just have only the background set to white, everything else is set to automatic and it works as expected
<jussi> bambee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<jussi> yofel: yeah, i get white on white :(
<jussi> perhaps I need to restart it...
<bambee> indeed 
<jussi> yofel: nope, restart of LO didnt help :(
<bambee> interesting...
<yofel> odd
<jussi> yes, somewhat strange.
<Tm_T> jussi: on every app, or in some particular?
<jussi> Tm_T: I only tested in writer so far
<Tm_T> oowriter?
<jussi> no
<jussi> libreoffice writer
<Tm_T> ah, same thing to me (:
<jussi> same for calc :(
<Tm_T> but yea, OO/LO is problematic with dark themes
<Tm_T> it's very annoying
<jussi> I wish Calligra was useable...
<Tm_T> jussi: been usable when I have tried it (built from git)
<apachelogger> debfx: why me? I only followed the lead of jr on this
 * apachelogger sees a conflict of interest having upstream work on their software downstream
 * jussi would use it in a heartbeat if it actually did propper MSOffice compatibility and had a format painter...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is your telepathy done yet? can I use it yet? :O
<apachelogger> I am not sure what I seen on them screnies but it looks hawt
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: not that I'd want to stir up shit, but the choice of words at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-qt-panel is disturbing and shitty
<apachelogger> "such as making Qt a first-class citizen in the Ubuntu main repository"
<apachelogger> implying that we did not take good enough care of it the past 5 years
<apachelogger> jussi: oh, come to think of it ... given the new nokia strategy we probably will never see a calligra with proper ms compatibility :S
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have a SOK student for KHC yet btw?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i have one who is interested but not really experienced so will not do it alone
<Nightrose> also i am still missing a mentor
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: when is application deadline?
<Nightrose> well end of july but i'd really like to have it all sorted in the next week or two
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: actually, did you ever think about like trying to build a team to work on a large project for SOK
<Nightrose> dude... of course ;-)
<apachelogger> like 4 people all working on KHC, I imagine that to be quite the experience
<Nightrose> the problem is: finding the right students and mentor
<apachelogger> yeah, students gotta be world class
<apachelogger> for students one could like select the students with perceived best proposals and interview them or something ^^]
<apachelogger> then run a 5 minute test to get an idea of the potential and then "upgrade" 4 of them to a team ;)
<apachelogger> anyhow, I need to run me debugger around the block now :P
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> anyone seen kded4 go wild on natty?
<yofel> me, every time I loose my network connection when connected over my n900
<Tm_T> apachelogger: have heard it happens
<yofel> the trace showed some ntrack related lookup getting stuck, didn't file a bug though yet
<apachelogger> I didn't loose network though
<apachelogger> also I noticed I had 2 kded4 for one reason or another
<apachelogger> one stuck and one not
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603168/
<Tm_T> someone in our LoCo said this bug is resurfacing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/333944
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 333944 in kdelibs "Kubuntu jaunty: kded4 at 100% of CPU load" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> hm, no, different trace than me
<apachelogger> Tm_T: jaunty? :O
<apachelogger> I doubt it is the same bug
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> my 3rd thread looks interesting enough
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603169/
<apachelogger> if one io class gets stuck that coudl easily be the reason why the other io class (QFileSystemWatcher) gets stuck
<apachelogger> #9  0x0085d39f in QObject::~QObject (this=0x93a0ee0, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>) at kernel/qobject.cpp:946
<apachelogger> #10 0x074325ab in ?? () from /usr/lib/libsolid.so.4
<apachelogger> of course the fact that apparently solid is directly deleting a qobject is a bit fishy too
<apachelogger> ought to use deletelater really
<debfx> apachelogger: you've uploaded to oneiric without including the changes from natty-proposed
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> but why are the changes from natty proposed not in oneiric?
<debfx> apparently no one copied the package after oneiric opened
<apachelogger> itisamess(tm)
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> debfx: I deem this unnecessary work
<apachelogger> pgst 4.5.1 is being prepared for release and has an upstream fix for that proposed change
<valorie>  apachelogger, do you know that when one proposes to uninstall phonon-backend-gstreamer
<valorie> Kubuntu-desktop will go too?
<valorie> this caused me no end of jollity last night when i didn't notice that
<valorie> and by jollity, I mean GRRRRRR
<yofel> well, it needs *one* backend installed, so kdebase-runtime depends on them
<yofel> ah wait, kubuntu-desktop does go indeed
<valorie> I have a hand-built one
<valorie> and was trying to make the package go away
<valorie> in any case, that is disconcerting, to say the least
<yofel> well, dpkg --force-depends then, a backend should be installed from a packaging perspective
<yofel> lp #771281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771281 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Natty) "kubuntu-full not installable in Natty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771281
<jussi> !info kubuntu-full
<ubottu> kubuntu-full (source: kubuntu-meta): Full Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.222.1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
 * valorie goes to bed
<jussi> how is that different from the -desktop package? 
<yofel> meant for the -dvd I think with some extra packages
<yofel> just wondering why downgrading -desktop to .122 resolves that
<apachelogger> today must be moron day or something
 * apachelogger waves fist in the general direction of morons
<yofel> hm, no, that's aptitude confusing me
<yofel> I'm not really convinced that -desktop should *depend* on pgst either though...
<apachelogger> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop |grep phonon-backend
<apachelogger> Depends: alsa-base, alsa-utils, anacron, ark, bc, ca-certificates, cups, cups-bsd, cups-client, dc, dolphin, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds, foomatic-filters, genisoimage, ghostscript-x, inputattach, kde-window-manager, kde-zeroconf, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, kdepasswd, kdm, khelpcenter4, klipper, kmix, konsole, ksnapshot, ksysguard, kubuntu-netbook-default-settings, language-selector-kde, lftp, libpam-ck-connector, 
<apachelogger> libsasl2-modules, libxp6, nvidia-common, okular, openprinting-ppds, phonon-backend-gstreamer, plasma-desktop, plasma-netbook, pnm2ppa, rfkill, smbclient, software-properties-kde, systemsettings, ttf-dejavu-core, ttf-freefont, ubuntu-extras-keyring, unzip, wireless-tools, wpasupplicant, x-ttcidfont-conf, xdg-user-dirs, xkb-data, xorg, zip
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> yofel: it should recommend it
<yofel> that I agree with, but not depend on it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I can also see how depend makes sense actually :P
<apachelogger> only pgst is supported on our end
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> installing e.g. phonon-backend-xine (Which btw should be removed from archive) would render the system non-kubuntu
<apachelogger> as it is not supported by kubuntu or upstream or anyone
<apachelogger> so, not sure what to do with it
<apachelogger> like I actually think kmix is less a dependency than pgst, as we have other supported mixers in main
<yofel> well, you're right, -desktop represents our default set after all
<yofel> bbl
<mfraz74> Can anyone else confirm Bug #777019. Warning you may loose anything you're working on and your wireless connection.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777019 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm crashed when coming out of screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777019
 * ScottK hasn't seen that one.
 * ScottK would tend to blame X for that one though.
<mfraz74> ScottK: is it worth looking at the x error log then?
<ScottK> If there is one, yes.
<mfraz74> would a problem with x knock out wireless? or is it that as x is restarting it isn't restarting wi-fi?
<ScottK> I'd guess the latter.
<ScottK> I've had trouble getting wireless back after an X crash in natty.
<mfraz74> OK, i've logged into the laptop via this computer and I'll monitor the xorg log file and see what happens
<mfraz74> looking at .xsession_error instead: X Error: BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied) 10
<mfraz74> I've added a text file to the bug with the xsession-error file
<ScottK> You should add xorg-server to the affected packages.
<mfraz74> added
<tazz> does one have to be invited to join https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O ?
<jjesse> no those are the people who are going to either be at UDS-O or remotely participating
<jjesse> feel free to put yourself down
<lucidfox> How does one remotely participate?
<jjesse> via irc and th VOIP numbers, there should a wiki page on it someplace
<yofel> lucidfox: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-N/RemoteParticipation, there should be a page for UDS-O soon
<ScottK> yofel and lucidfox: It's at http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<ScottK> jjesse: ^^^
<yofel> ah, thanks :)
<jjesse> thanks ScottK
<bambee> all email sent to kde-core-devel need an approval  ? or it's just for beginners ? (I am just curious)
<ScottK> Just for beginners.
<yofel> ScottK: the schedule isn't yet final right?
<ScottK> yofel: The schedule isn't final until UDS is over.
<ScottK> Stuff moves all the time.
<yofel> ah heh
<lucidfox> ugh, Twitter :S
<apachelogger> bambee: you could like bribe someone to get whitelisted :P
<bambee> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> for kde-core-devel
<bambee> ohhh 
<bambee> apachelogger: my request will be probably approved this evening
<bambee> (I mean the email)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: define working
<shadeslayer> and define " done yet "
<apachelogger> plays .prn
<shadeslayer> not done yet then
<apachelogger>  too bad :(
 * apachelogger uses his software then, which incidentally is working and done :P
<shadeslayer> and it probably never will be according to that standard ^_^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your GSoC proposal?
<apachelogger> sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: finish mine too while you're at it ^_^
<apachelogger> not while I am watching .prn
<shadeslayer> after it then :P
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you realize after .prn is wine time?
<shadeslayer> @_@
<c2tarun> there is a package named dares, there was a patch to fix binutils-gold error. Debian developer just included this patch in its newer version. No other changes and patch is also not applied in source code, just included as a patch. Is there any need of sync in this case?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yes, if the ubuntu vs debian diff is null]
<shadeslayer> or if all ubuntu changes have been applied upstream 
 * apachelogger alsmost has a SRU
<apachelogger> anyone remembers how SRU works?
<shadeslayer> ubottu probably knows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about probably knows
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its probably something along the lines of "Fix  something on your system and hope it works for everyone else"
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> apachelogger: file a bug, add debdiff to bug, upload to natty-proposed, ensure bug has test case on it, ensure fix is also in onieric
<Riddell> make sure the bug is nominated for natty and onieric
<apachelogger> Riddell: what I am wondering about, say the package in natty is a bit crapy (got .debhelper.log), would I get a beatin' for having that in the diff?
 * apachelogger has no idea how someone got a source package with a .debhelper.log file these days
<ScottK> apachelogger: For SRU the diff should be small, so maintaining existing non-critical crappage is actually encouraged.
<apachelogger> yeah, well
<apachelogger> I have no idea how to maintain the crappage
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage eats it away
<apachelogger> hence the wondering how it got there to begin with
<Riddell> should be ok then just explain it in the bug
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<apachelogger> ScottK: I believe we should have like an outlook session first thing monday, quickly listing all known points we will talk about throughout the week and maybe toss around some initial thoughts ... so that everyone knows what the plan for the week looks like and maybe think about one or two things while $brain is idle :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: We have an very early session on general packaging (which shouldn't take long).  We could do it as part of that.
<apachelogger> ok, good enough
<bambee> apachelogger: do we receive notifications when the email has been moderated ? 
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> no idea
<apachelogger> I don't think so
<bambee> :\
<apachelogger> you only get a notification if it got rejected
<apachelogger> (mind rejected, not discarded ;))
<bambee> mhhh, ok
<apachelogger> bambee: lists.kde.org will know
<apachelogger> bambee: nothing in my inbox anyway
<apachelogger> amazon wants me to buy my mom a kindle though
<bambee> arrf, so not moderated yet
<apachelogger> bambee: poke like dfaure, he surely has mod access ^^
<apachelogger> talking about the kindle
<apachelogger> the kindle app for android is pretty neat
<apachelogger> in fact, except for their shitty format it is the best reader app I have yet seen on android
<bambee> dfaure is not connected
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is there some way that we can disable Dr. Konqui reports about kwin problems in Natty?  mgraesslin's getting a bit overwhelmed with dupes.
<apachelogger> I can make .prn create moving pictures, I can do anything :D
<apachelogger> OTOH I could also guide someone to do it...
<ScottK> apachelogger: It would make mgraesslin happy if you could find a way he wouldn't be drowning in intel related dupes.
<apachelogger> just intel related?
<apachelogger> that is gonna be tricky
<mgraesslin> kde bug 252817
<ubottu> KDE bug 252817 in general "KWin crashes on intel/mesa glClear(GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT)" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=252817
<apachelogger> turning off drkonqi for good is a no brainer, but only intel...
<mgraesslin> but we get the crash from all distros to be honest
<mgraesslin> we just got hit by the Ubuntu wave ;-)
<mgraesslin> (always fun to see how you can notice distro releases in your bug reports)
<apachelogger> stupid kubuntu having so many users :P
<yofel> well, at least you can measure the user count like that :P
<apachelogger> mgraesslin:  in phonon we do not notice, we tend to have good quality upstreams :P
<yofel> well, users with intel cards
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: 10.10 hit us badly because we fixed a crash a few days after 4.5.1 - we still get the duplicates for it ;-)
<apachelogger> well, we could like digg into dr konqi and check the backtrace for duplication with $reference, if match just hide the report button or something
<mgraesslin> that could work
<apachelogger> a bit tricky though
<mgraesslin> I still would like to get DrKonqui changed in a way to recognize if the driver crashes and redirect to bugs.freedesktop.org :-)
<apachelogger> last time I looked at drkonqi I only saw a [] operator usage without first checking that a qlist actually had content
<apachelogger> very eww
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: now that would be awesome
<apachelogger> more semantics for the debugger \o/
 * mgraesslin is in front of the tv watching football
 * apachelogger is watching jersey shore :D
<debfx> apachelogger: we have a new pkg-kde-tools import branch \o/
<debfx> I'll just delete the old ubuntu one if you don't mind
<apachelogger> a new?
<apachelogger> "ubuntu one"
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> you cannot delete ubuntu one, bro!
<apachelogger> that isn't cool
<apachelogger> debfx: does it work now?
<debfx> lol
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, the question is for how long
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wow
<shadeslayer> wait ... u1 was supposed to work?
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> software that breaks when something changes on one well defined end
<apachelogger> in the name of kent beck!
 * apachelogger is not ever going to fall in love with the pyth0rnz
<apachelogger> javaz ftw!
<ScottK> I thought the definition of Ubuntu One working in Kubuntu was apachelogger got paid for his GSoC project.  By that standard I'd imagine it works great.
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> it like works
<apachelogger> it just isn't upstream
<debfx> well then just fork it. ubuntu two?
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact the notification part of my statusnotifier is pretty useless these days as new u1 actually (thanks to upstream cooperation) emits notifications from the syncdaemon directly
<apachelogger> debfx: lolz
<apachelogger> before I fork pyth0rnware kent beck himself needs to order me to do so
<apachelogger> so never gonna happen
 * apachelogger actually has a feeling that one day u1 will be usable on kyoubuntoo
<apachelogger> blieve it or not, ubuntu-sso with GTK should be working form natty-proposed
<apachelogger> it is like a miracle or something
<apachelogger> progress at last
<debfx> then it just needs to gain support for client-side encryption in order to be useful
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: GSoC 2011 New Student Info: Tax Forms, Proof of Enrollment, and Welcome Packages
<shadeslayer> go see
<shadeslayer> now
<debfx> ScottK: how is the cmake sponsoring going?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh and can you help me out with something?
<ScottK> debfx: I completely forgot.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, is deadline like tomorrow?
<ScottK> debfx: Where is it?
<apachelogger> if not, it can like wait
<shadeslayer> lolyeah
<shadeslayer> The deadline to submit these forms is Friday, 20 May, 2011*
<debfx> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/cmake_2.8.4+dfsg.1-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not even soon :P
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: people were going all crazy ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude .. need halp with KAction
 * apachelogger is highly annoyed from the traffic on the gsoc list
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is like qaction, just with a k
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> sounds dirty, I know
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what is the prob
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/51169/
 * apachelogger was about to watch skins
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/Bsewj.png
<shadeslayer> for some reason my title and KLineEdit are not displayed :S
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i think i know why
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> debfx: Done.
<apachelogger> this code is all weird
<debfx> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> debfx: Did you send the multiarch patch to Debian?  They'll need it soon.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you parent the klineedit to the button
<apachelogger> like that is probaly not what you want to achieve
<apachelogger> though I am not quite sure what your angle is actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've tried parenting it to the KAction, but that doesn't work
<apachelogger> course not
<apachelogger> it does not work like that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you want it in the menu?
<shadeslayer> so what should i parent it to? ^_^
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> then you will probably have to overload kmenu
<debfx> ScottK: Riddell forwarded it
<shadeslayer> ouch
<apachelogger> I do not think a kaction can hold a line edit by default
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<apachelogger> so you will have to overload kmenu and like inject it in the layout relative to the qactions
<apachelogger> or kactions for that matter
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd like to urge you to think about this though
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what you are doing is sorta breaking the idiom
<apachelogger> menus are not editable
<apachelogger> if you insert an editable element into a menu that is confusing
<shadeslayer> oh ... but it's for setting a custom status
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll probably rewrite the whole darn thing
<shadeslayer> once i get more time
<apachelogger> sure, I mean it depends on how you display stuff
<shadeslayer> the current implementation is quite cluttered
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> but as it is now, where the klineedit would look like another action, it woudl be confusing
<shadeslayer> they had radio buttons in there before i fixed stuff :3
<apachelogger> if you can visually distinquish the lineedit from the actions that is sorta good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/0Xgpb.png
<apachelogger> mind that mixing actions and editable stuff is still not quite the win situation 
<shadeslayer> i think it's distinguished
<shadeslayer> using "Set Message .... "
<apachelogger> what I'd do is like have a qaction that goes "custom status" and when you click it the element in teh menu actually gets replaced with the lineedit
<apachelogger> that way you cleanly stick to the menu idiom while having your sorta compact setup for custom stuff
<apachelogger> not terribly important as stage I suppose though ^^
<shadeslayer> oh good idea
 * shadeslayer will do that
<apachelogger> groovy
 * apachelogger goes back to skins then :P
<yofel> debfx: are you going to merge kile? (you were the last uploader). If not I'll do it
<debfx> yofel: feel free to do it, I don't have time for it at the moment
<yofel> k
<debfx> that reminds me, I wanted to upstream the dependency changes
<debfx> yay, bzr didn't explode while merging the debian branch
<debfx> success!
 * bambee is watching "Kick-ass" => this movie rocks your socks! seriously...
<apachelogger> sounds like .prn
<apachelogger> !info phonon-backend-xine oneiric
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> jussi: ^
<apachelogger> karp0tt
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel: could one of you like file a removal request for that thing
<apachelogger> that is me as upstream talking :P
<debfx> why don't you, as downstream, file the request?
 * apachelogger has a conflict of interest
<apachelogger> just because I as upstream feel it needs to go, does not necessarily mean it is the right choice for ubuntu
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> debfx: make him do it
<Quintasan> no matter what he says
 * apachelogger is not going to do it
<apachelogger> the occasional fix is as far as I'll go
<Quintasan> You will do it apachelogger
<debfx> well if you don't think it's good for ubuntu I'll deny your upstream request :P
 * apachelogger does not have an ubuntu opinion on things he works on upstream
<Quintasan> debfx: I really wonder how far can one advance without doing nothing :D
<apachelogger> that never ever works out
<apachelogger> look at any shit suse has worked on in the past
<apachelogger> as soon as you work upstream and think about downstream it is gonna be shit for others
<debfx> what's wrong with the xine backend anyway? unmaintained?
<apachelogger> yep
<Quintasan> debfx: apachelogger got lazy and went "wtf who care bout xine anyways?"
<Quintasan> cares*
<apachelogger> well, I was thinkin about giving it some attention (meaning try to get on issues *we* caused), no movement there, so I think unmaintained is the about the right word
<Quintasan> See?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you want to maintain a badly concurrent system, be my guest
<debfx> Quintasan: why don't you take of that? i'm busy playing minecraft with ~10 fps
<Quintasan> no thanks
<debfx> *take care
<Quintasan> debfx: busy packaging stuff for Gluon and Telepathy-KDE
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do it ^^^^
<Quintasan> debfx: That's how work distribution works
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> that is how lazy works
<apachelogger> debfx: what is the minecraft deal anyway
<Quintasan> Said the laziest man out all of us - apachelogger
<apachelogger> the pgst head developer is also all over that stuff
 * apachelogger personally doesn't quite get it
<apachelogger> then again I am also not into star craft 2 and get hatin from all sorts of people :D
<Quintasan> Minecraft is overrated IMO
 * Quintasan played it and got bored of it
<debfx> it's the first half-decent game that runs on linux (at least if you consider 10 fps running), isn't that reason enough?
<Quintasan> debfx: Heroes of Newerth?
<apachelogger> debfx: that is what my kwin does, so :D
<apachelogger> debfx: actually I found darwinia a jolly game
<apachelogger> though I sorta hoped for a second part or something, you could do much more with the idea really
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's nixternal, not apachelogger.
<apachelogger> where is rich anyway
<ScottK> Apparently lazy enough he forgot to /join.
<debfx> Quintasan: sounds like an RPG which I don't really like
<Quintasan> ScottK: Seriously? I always thought that apachelogger got all prizes in "The Lasiest Developer" category
<ScottK> No.  Not even a contest.
<debfx> apachelogger: never heard of it
<apachelogger> debfx: should check it out
<apachelogger> insanely short campaign, but the idea and impl is very neat
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you realize membership disappears in like 3 clicks? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I ain't really bothered by not being in you Launchpad Fangroup
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I am not running for KC again
<apachelogger> and I want non-developers on the council
<Quintasan> We have people like that?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck, valorie ^^
<Quintasan> hm DarkwingDuck
<Quintasan> yeah
<apachelogger> claydoh: ^
 * valorie is as far from being a developer as one can get
<claydoh> apachelogger: yes, master?
<Quintasan> oh god.
<claydoh> :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Teach me.
 * claydoh reads up
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How did you make claydoh call you "master"?!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: respect
<abkde> Quintasan: someone just ordered a beer :D
<claydoh> he sends me beers
<apachelogger> and beer :D
<Quintasan> abkde: I did!
<claydoh> tho he doesn't remember that i don't ususally drink :D
<Quintasan> beer
<Quintasan> beer is the Drink of Gods
 * claydoh definitely isn't a dev, but KC material, Idunno
<apachelogger> actually guinness is
<apachelogger> but whatever
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ain't Guinness a beer?
<apachelogger> claydoh: pretty sure you'd be awesome on the KC
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how dare you!!!!
 * apachelogger notes that Quintasan just scored a beatin' at UDS
<Quintasan> What the hell?
<claydoh> apachelogger: i would try to, at least
<apachelogger> grooviest
<abkde> free beer for all kubuntu developers, Quintasan will pay ;)
<Quintasan> No way lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4274708600_891eba369a_o.jpg
<apachelogger> apachelogger like payed half the kde drinks at the fosde beer event
<apachelogger> such a nice chap he is
<apachelogger> I like him
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We all like you
<Quintasan> claydoh for KC
<Quintasan> apachelogger: poke
 * apachelogger hugs Quintasan
<apachelogger> no beatin for Quintasan after all ^^
 * Quintasan hugs apachelogger back
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When are you going to show up @ UDS?
<Quintasan> I mean, at what time approx.
<apachelogger> still not settled
<apachelogger> if you tell me to show up at 1300 I 'll be there
<apachelogger> otherwise it will be either 1500 or 1700
<Quintasan> I'll be there at 13 so,
<Quintasan> well, whatever, we don't have to rush to go for a beer, do we?
<apachelogger> depends on whether you can stay up longer than shadeslayer was able too :D
 * apachelogger hugs shadeslayer
<Quintasan> apachelogger: stay up longer?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: talk to me in numbers bro
<apachelogger> dunno, I think ScottK and I usually turned in at 2 or 3 or something
<Riddell> Quintasan: first rule of UDS is 9 o'clock sharp starting
<Riddell> second rule is work hard and play hard
<Quintasan> Riddell: getting up == no problem
<Quintasan> going to sleep == hard stuff
<apachelogger> going to sleep on time to get up in time is hard, trust me
<valorie> indeed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hell, like I don't know that already
 * valorie managed it a couple of times though
 * apachelogger usually got to breakfast at like 8:45 ^^
<apachelogger> worked out fine though I must say
<Quintasan> If I overdo stuff and have to get up early like today I set up three alarms
<Quintasan> works.
<valorie> it was impressive considering that you had already hit the gym and done your laundry
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> valorie: and tanning
<valorie> oh, I forgot
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> you gotta stay fresh, man
<apachelogger> like seriously
<Quintasan> DUH
<valorie> the tanning evidently didn't ...... take
<Quintasan> it's bro
<apachelogger> if you don't tan the package is off
<Quintasan> not man
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> s/bro/man
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> :%s/man/bro
<apachelogger> valorie: I am austrian
<apachelogger> that is like german
<apachelogger> the best I could hope for is looking like a lobster
<apachelogger> :D
<valorie> rofl
<Quintasan> :D
 * apachelogger winks at Nightrose
<Quintasan> Should I take my awesome hat of not so awesome?
<Quintasan> also apachelogger's gonna do Stepmania when he arrives
<apachelogger> as long as I can fist pump I am down for it
<valorie> Quintasan: I'm confused by the hat
<apachelogger> valorie: oh you too...
 * apachelogger continues watching skins while drinking some wine
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WhXKb7HB6k
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You're gonna dance to that
<Quintasan> PROTIP: see lirycs
<apachelogger> yo, bro, this is all messed up
<apachelogger> you cannot fist pump to this
<Quintasan> I know
<Quintasan> That's why I downloaded it
<Quintasan> fist pump? lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: show me a song to which you can fist pump to
<apachelogger> ask youtube, I am watchin skins
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> FIST PUMP LIKE A CHAMP!
<Quintasan> good night
<Quintasan> like, three hours of sleep
<Quintasan> I wonder if there is any sense in going
<Quintasan> to bed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in my experience, no
<Quintasan> gonna read a book then
<apachelogger> anything <4 hrs is worthless as you will be more tired after that
<Quintasan> "War And Peace", here I go
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-05
<apachelogger> sounds like .prn
<valorie> even 2 hours is better than none!
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: thanks for the vote of confidence :P
<apachelogger> valorie: not at Quintasan's age :P
<apachelogger> better to sneak in naps all over the day 
 * apachelogger did that for like 6 years or so ^^
<valorie> 20 mins max, then
<valorie> I read a hack your brain about it, yes
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> not like me
<valorie> I couldn't live like that
<valorie> at least not any more
<apachelogger> going for a nap and waking up 6 hours later ^^
<DarkwingDuck> How is the gang tonight/today
<apachelogger> watching skins, so stop distrubing me y'all :P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: you are attending UDS remotely too?
<valorie> oh, do we have a streaming script yet?
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> I don't know if we do.
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'm attending remotly
<valorie> me too
<valorie> tomorrow I'm doing an OpenWeek session on the awesomeness of Kubuntu
 * apachelogger has an amarok UDS script :P
<DarkwingDuck> Never attended remotly before.
<DarkwingDuck> We have to have a script to listen to the sessions?
<DarkwingDuck> Also, any ideas what they will use for collaberation this cycle?
<apachelogger> no, there are them scripts
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> streams
<apachelogger> not scripts
<apachelogger> no idea what scripts valorie had in mind
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * valorie discards the dirty joke
<valorie> I thought it was an Amarok script
<valorie> to load the streams
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is such a intarwebs thing stuff thing
<apachelogger> you don't need it though, it just makes the stream urls accessible from within amarok
<DarkwingDuck> What day is the council elections?
<valorie> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-council-oneiric
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: it doesn't look set
<valorie> merely called for
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: awesomeness
<valorie> http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/05/02/ubuntu-open-week-may-2-6-2011/
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: election details are to be ironed out in that session
<ScottK> valorie: It won't say on the spec when it's set.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: IIRC on Thursday.
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #phonon
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think my goal for UDS pre-planning is to find a session in the first session block of the day to subscribe you too.
 * ScottK is pretty close.
<ScottK> (for each day)
 * ScottK consults more schedules.
<ScottK> Friday is looking weak first period.
<ScottK> Maybe "Enhancements to the Software Center UI and Experience"
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> you just want me to be on time, eh? :P
<apachelogger> not nice, not nice at all
<ScottK> When have I claimed to be nice.
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> might have been assumption on my part
<claydoh> ScottK: well you arent mean, are you?
<apachelogger> +an I suppose
<apachelogger> how comes I am still up :O
<ScottK> Can't be trying to prepare for the tz change.
<claydoh> because you can?
<ScottK> claydoh: Not particularly so, but nice doesn't describe it either.  I often refer to the Ubuntu CoC as a useful challenge.
 * claydoh needs to become more opinionated like you guys, or rather to have my opinion and argue in it favor better
<claydoh> ScottK: lol
<claydoh> ScottK: being respectful, etc doesn't mean agreeing with everything
<claydoh> the CoC is too easy  for me to follow as I am too easy
<ScottK> Oh, totallly, but I can old and grumpy and not fight fair.
<ScottK> "Determined"
<claydoh> well that is called 'experience'
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> Actually the one time I've been specifically called out on IRC for not following the CoC it was for telling someone I would do everything in my power to get them banned from the project.
<claydoh> I spend all day being nice to people
<ScottK> Ironically, although I was upset at the time, I was being honest.
<ScottK> Got him banned too.
<ScottK> First time it ever happened.
<claydoh> well then it wasall good
<ScottK> So I don't think it was particularly a CoC violation, no matter what it looked like.
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually, I was like "is hungary actually in a different time zone?" ... keeping in mind that it is only like 400km to budapest, so I just went on and said to myself scru it UTC ftw :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: What TZ is it?
<ScottK> I didn't look.
<apachelogger> central european summer time
<apachelogger> same as austria
<ScottK> What's the number?
<ScottK> +0200?
<apachelogger> UTC+2
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> 7 hours for me then.
<apachelogger> claydoh: you need to do bug triage, CoC becomes more a challenge if you do bug triage ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: He helps run the Kubunt forums, I imagine he's got plenty of exposure to idiocy.
<apachelogger> IMHO bugs are away worse than simple idiocy
<claydoh> apachelogger: launchpad bugs make my iq drop precipitously 
<apachelogger> like yesterday someone reported that kdm fails to purge because of rm kdm.conf ... and I go like uhm, why is the file not there ... and he goes like uhh don't be difficult now, it is perfectly simple
<apachelogger> turns out what he considered perfectly simple was in fact a deeper problem altogether, also it was a duplicate anyway
<claydoh> ScottK: actually not too much, tho there is a rash of near-rtfm style comments to new members coming from 1 or more old-timers
<claydoh> I had to call it rude already
 * apachelogger notes that he probably should have mentioned why and what input he wanted on the question, though did neglect to do so as the report seemed knowledgable enough to put one and one together
<apachelogger> claydoh: I always go RTFM
<apachelogger> RTFM is like aweseome, do it all the time for phonon
<apachelogger> problem is that phonon right now has no manual as our kde apidox are broken ^^
<claydoh> do you tell people to do so as the main response to a question?
<apachelogger> sorta breaks the whole idea :D
<apachelogger> claydoh: no, usually I open up with a question to establish my superiority :P
<claydoh> kfn has  *never* been an rtfm sort of community
<claydoh> on purpose, too
<apachelogger> once that is done I go RTFM, after that I need to say sorry for broken apidox and explain everything by hand :D
<apachelogger> very painful
<apachelogger> claydoh: makes perfect sense
<ScottK> claydoh: Sounds like you need to slap these people around a bit.  If they can't be helpful, they should take a break from the forums.
<apachelogger> RTFM is like flipping pointless considering khelpcenter is utter crap
<ScottK> This is precisely why I avoid user contact as much as possible since I don't have the patience for it.
<claydoh> ScottK: exactly, I will have to slap someones hands maybe
<claydoh> ScottK: lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is because you aren't a nice person, admit it :P
<ScottK> I sometimes approach nice, but I've not much patience and more than a bit of a temper.
<ScottK> claydoh: Not kidding.
 * apachelogger hugs ScottK and pours another glass of wine as time is approaching no-point-in-going-to-bed-now
<claydoh> I have learned (and been trained a little) on being 'nice' , and it works , but that is the foodservice industry :)
<ScottK> Although it looks like Dotan Cohan has moved to Debian, so maybe I can subscribe to the Kubuntu mail list again.
 * apachelogger has nice moments when he is especially drunk
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: that just made my day
<apachelogger> claydoh: how is that list going btw?
<claydoh> dotan hasn't posted in kubuntu-users in a loonng time, maybe that is why it is so quiet
<claydoh> apachelogger:  ^^
<apachelogger> ah, quite is good
<ScottK> He was the straw the broke the camel's back for me and kubuntu-users.
<claydoh> quiet - surprising with a new release
<apachelogger> less mails for me not to read ^^
<apachelogger> claydoh: too high quality?
<claydoh> lolz
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe we should have a session on how to lower quality?
<claydoh> no, not enough actual KD users in there imo
<apachelogger> we wouldn't want the support to get bored
<claydoh> s/KD/KDE
<ScottK> Thanks to Unity, we're looking pretty good to some people.
<apachelogger> hehe
<ScottK> So let's take advantage of it and not suck.
<claydoh> and really even in the forum, the issues are the normal video driver problems, with a few wireless issue after upgrade
 * apachelogger waves fist at hardware
<claydoh> now that we have a blue grub, can we get a plymouth theme and kdm theme that match?
<apachelogger> that sounds so much easier than it is
<claydoh> I did that sometime in maverick
<claydoh> but haven't bothered on this laptop as it boots fast enough
<claydoh> to not notice
<claydoh> I basically modified a kubuntu based plymouth theme on kde-look and recreated it using horos as the image
<ScottK> "This particular bug is fixed.  That doesn't mean all menu related issues are resolved.  No one is going to fix anything more based on this bug.  If you are still having problems, file a new bug."
<apachelogger> ScottK: where is that from?
<ScottK> I just wrote that in a bug.
<apachelogger> ScottK: nice :D
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> \o
<c2tarun> bambee: evening :)
<bambee> hi ;)
<bambee> when does kde-4.6.3 move into kubuntu-ppa ?
<yofel> morning
<bambee> (just to know when I can upload kde-l10n)
<bambee> yofel: ok
<yofel> once it's released (which it isn't yet)
<bambee> it is, it's just not announced yet :)
<yofel> kdeedu is up btw.
<bambee> (look at the release schedule)
<yofel> yes, but it is officially delayed
<bambee> ohh
<bambee> ok
<Tm_T> bambee: nothing is released until it's announced
<Tm_T> schedules are just plans
<bambee> yofel: If kdeedu is not uploaded by someone else, I can bump it this evening (I've a lot of works today)
<bambee> Tm_T: ok
<bambee> I did not know ;)
<yofel> sure, there was another mail indicating that there are still issues, but I don't have time to build it myself right now
<bambee> ok
 * shadeslayer hugs apachelogger back
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: PRO TIP : Sleep well during the flight
<shadeslayer> it's going to be a crazy trip :P
<apachelogger> he is only flying for like 3 minutes :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw any ideas what to use for setting the install path for QtCreator?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ./configure --prefix=?
<shadeslayer> it does not have a configure file
<shadeslayer> uses .pro
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly youll need to haxx0r some pro file
<apachelogger> or pri file
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  make install INSTALL_ROOT=~/foo
<shadeslayer> idk why but they removed the linux nightlies a couple of days back
<shadeslayer> but now they're back .... 
<debfx> apachelogger: white testing dhmk I got this warning: Use of uninitialized value $ENV{"DEB_HOST_ARCH"} in string ne at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/lzma.pm line 8.
<debfx> and: Use of uninitialized value $ENV{"DEB_NO_COMPRESSION"} in numeric eq (==) at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/lzma.pm line 10.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that will install it somewhere, but shit might internally be built expecting stuff to be at all them proper places
<debfx> apachelogger: could you review my fix for that: http://paste.kde.org/51985/
<shadeslayer> ja
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats why i'm downloading the binary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i should move to Lithuania
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> why
<shadeslayer> i hear they have fast interwebz
<apachelogger> debfx: why the hell does it bitch like that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/want-super-fast-broadband-try-lithuania.ars
<debfx> well the first one is a real error as DEB_HOST_ARCH is unset
<apachelogger> I am down with the arch change (considering it works)
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> -} elsif ($ENV{'DEB_NO_COMPRESSION'} == 1) {
<apachelogger> +} elsif (defined $ENV{'DEB_NO_COMPRESSION'} && ($ENV{'DEB_NO_COMPRESSION'} eq "1")) {
<apachelogger> that is like being fck'd in the mind
<apachelogger> how can ENV be considered undefined
<apachelogger> I mean, like srsly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure you woul dlike to life in a city in LT
<debfx> why would it be defined if the env variable doesn't exist?
<apachelogger> debfx: it ought to be empty
<shadeslayer> why not?
<apachelogger> in what kent beck forsaken language is it undefined
<apachelogger> I mean, it is like you query the envrionment, a set of variables you don't know shit about, hence the query must return useful shit
<apachelogger> incredbily srsly
<debfx> apachelogger: well getenv() is implemented in the same way, returns 0 if not set
<apachelogger> debfx: just that perl is not c
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> debfx: write a wrapper func around it
<apachelogger> that code right there makes me wanna throw up
<debfx> well it's perl so that's not fixable
<apachelogger> surely you can make a function that you call in the ifs
<apachelogger> something like isEnvEqual(envName, compValue)
<debfx> sure, but the code would still be perl, hence ugly
<apachelogger> yeah, I am concerned with readability
<debfx> also I don't know how to define a function in perl
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> kubotu: google function in perl
<kubotu> Results for function in perl: 1. Perl functions.: http://ist.marshall.edu/ist334/perl_functions.html | 2. Picking Up Perl - Subroutines: http://www.ebb.org/PickingUpPerl/pickingUpPerl_8.html | 3. Perl functions A-Z - perldoc.perl.org: http://perldoc.perl.org/index-functions.html
<apachelogger> debfx: if in doubt ask DarkwingDuck :)
<apachelogger> he is a supreme perl haxx0r
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw the custom message implementation we talked about yesterday? i think i'll run into a tiny problem ...
<debfx> I've already looked way too long at perl code today
<shadeslayer> once i paint a KAction and replace it with a KLineEdit and then close the menu, how do i paint the KAction over the KLineEdit again?
<apachelogger> you are painting them?
<shadeslayer> well .... KDE/Qt is painting them
 * apachelogger notes that this is a simple state machine actionVisible <-> lineEditVisible
<apachelogger> both cannot be there at the same time
<shadeslayer> yes i know
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer> but once i add the KLineEdit .... my KAction will be lost ;)
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> kde:kactioncollection
<apachelogger> besides, you could just hold them in a member?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<debfx> apachelogger: it's alive: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pkg-kde-tools/ubuntu
<debfx> could you update the pkg-kde-tools branch link?
<debfx> so lp:pkg-kde-tools points to it
<apachelogger> where does I do that
<apachelogger> debfx: tranfsered supremacy to kubuntu packagers
<apachelogger> debfx: it be done
<apachelogger> where is our bzr dev when you need him? :D
 * apachelogger would like something like kubuntu:foo instead of lp:~kubuntu-packagers/foo/ubuntu
<apachelogger> in git one can do that... :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh yes indeed .. that would be nice
<shadeslayer> kubuntu:foo
<valorie> doing my session for OpenWeek right now in #ubuntu-classroom
<shadeslayer> valorie: want me to voice myself and help?
<valorie> sure, if you like
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you notice that with the ACM membership you get MSDN stuff? Like free copies of MS Office and XP
 * shadeslayer almost fell out of his bed when he saw that
<kps_foo> shadeslayer: they stopped recently, earlier they used to give Windows 7 too 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like anyone needs that
<shadeslayer> kps_foo:https://campus.acm.org/public/qj/QuickJoin/qj_control.cfm?form_type=Student says they still provide it ( without the Win 7 download )
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<jussi> bah, wheres the echidna man when you need him...
<ScottK> Probably working on class diagrams somewhere.
<jussi> ScottK: do you run muon on your system at all? 
<ScottK> No.
<jussi> ok
<ScottK> I mostly use apt.
<jussi> yeah, I just got the thing to crash (or so it seems)
<ScottK> I test with kpackagekit every now and then since it's our default.
 * apachelogger uses wget && dpkg
<tazz> apachelogger: what? And what about the dependencies and stuff ?
<apachelogger> more wget
<tazz> apachelogger: nice
<ScottK> If apachelogger were a real haxor, he'd use dselect.
<jussi> apachelogger: you hear that? he just called you a fake :P
 * ScottK doubts apachelogger is even old enough to know what dselect is.
 * apachelogger is only 19
<apachelogger> what do you expect
 * apachelogger can make software that makes moving .prn though :P
<ScottK> Last year I thought you were 20.  That's not the usual path.
<apachelogger> I was also 19 in FL
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I thought that was shadeslayer.
<apachelogger> maybe him too
<ScottK> The odd thing is you were old enough to drink and he wasn't.
<ScottK> So surely I misremember.
<apachelogger> he just didnt have a fake id
<shadeslayer> nope, i had just turned 20 .... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah :P
 * ScottK shields his innocent eyes.
<c2tarun> apart from postfix what other MTA's are available to submit bug to debian via reportbug -B debian <package>
<c2tarun> please tell me the MTA which is easiest to configure :(
<shadeslayer> okay so i'll just finish off KDE PIM tonight
<bambee> what happens in kdeedu-4.6.3 ? there is no cmake/modules, no FindKDEEDU.cmake... parley and kalgebra do not build (because FindKDEEDU.cmake is not found)
<bambee> o_O
<yofel> heh, was just trying to build it myself, that seems known though
<bambee> in kdeedu/CMakeLists.txt the first line is "set(CMAKE_MODULE_PATH ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/cmake/modules )" => cmake/modules does not exist
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> great...
<shadeslayer> they still haven't fixed edu?
<yofel> shadeslayer: there's a new tar, still seems broken though
<yofel> I'm just upacking it
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> that git splitup sure foobared things...
<shadeslayer> yeah ..
<yofel> 4.7 will be interesting, since we'll have to package split kdebindings and split kdeedu I think
<shadeslayer> altho right now i'm having nightmares as to how we will package KDE Telepathy if they release the tarballs the way they have git repos
<yofel> long list...
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * yofel wonders if dirk actually bothered to build the tar he uploaded...
<apachelogger> the more packages the easier it gets
<bambee> there is no kdeedu.git?
<yofel> bambee: no, it's like 21 seperate git repositories now
<yofel> that's why things broke in the first place
<yofel> you can build all of that fine, just not as one bundle
<bambee> ohh, it makes sense then
<shadeslayer> @_@
<debfx> i've uploaded pkg-kde-tools by the way, so you can start merging/syncing the debian packages that use dhmk ;)
<yofel> cool :D
<shadeslayer> \o/
 * jussi waves in shadeslayer's direction
 * yofel wonders when #ubuntu+1 is going to open up again
 * shadeslayer hugs jussi
<yofel> hi jussi
<jussi> yofel: is there a reason you need it open? 
<jussi> we usually do it around the first day of UDS
<jussi> ie. a few days time
<debfx> yofel: have you already upgraded? :D
<yofel> ah ok, that's fine
<shadeslayer> jussi: he just wants to show off that he's on oneric :P
<yofel> debfx: my eeePC yes, not my thinkpad though
<jussi> lol
<jussi> shadeslayer: if you were coming to UDS I would give you such a huge hug.  :D
<yofel> haha
 * shadeslayer can't even pronounce the next release
<shadeslayer> jussi: Internet Hugzzz
<jussi> *HUG*
<shadeslayer> send them over telepathy tubes
 * yofel hasn't found oneiric in any of his dictionaries
<yofel> where did he even get that from?
<shadeslayer> yofel: the Mark Shuttleworth dictionary of awesome Ubuntu Code names
<ScottK> It's the hardest one to type yet.
<yofel> yeah, but he did say it was proper english, just from *what* little corner fo the world...
<ScottK> At least since I've been around.
<shadeslayer> yeah ... hardest one to pronounce too
<ScottK> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/oneiric
<yofel> aha, thx
<debfx> I even changed my pbuilder config to add an alias o -> oneiric
<yofel> that's actually a good idea...
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> debfx: nice
<jussi> what does oneiric mean?
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/oneiric
<yofel> jussi: see ScottKs link
<ScottK> jussi: Click on the link.
 * ScottK high five's yofel and shadeslayer.
<yofel> ^^
<jussi> dreamy. bah.
 * shadeslayer high fives back
<yofel> why not, he's dreaming about a functioning unity, let's let him have his fun
<shadeslayer> lol
 * ScottK pulls his hand back at the last moment, causing shadeslayer to overbalance and fall down due to the unbalanced weight of his huge laptop.
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> aw
 * shadeslayer reminds himself to get a new laptop
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this one is dying ... any good suggestions?
<ScottK> Personally I've had good luck with Dell Latitude, but stay away from their other laptop lines.
 * yofel is happy with his thinkpad, they're expensive though
<shadeslayer> i'd like to stay away from Dell's now
<debfx> ScottK: why? i'm happy with my dell vostro
<shadeslayer> because i've already experienced their bad customer rep in india :(
<yofel> try to get something that has a sane wireless chip though (!athk !b*)
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<ScottK> debfx: I've never had one of those, but every inspiron I've run into has been junk.
<shadeslayer> yofel: altho broadcom is fine seeing how they have a proper driver upstream now
<ScottK> yofel: Mine has Intel wifi.
<yofel> wow, progress
<ScottK> Actually my last two did.
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah they opensourced the driver 
<yofel> ScottK: mine too, and the ralink 2860 in my eeePC works reasonably too
<shadeslayer> and supposedly it works too
<apachelogger>  zareason ftw!
<ScottK> My netbook, also a Dell, has broadcom.
 * shadeslayer was thinking of a MBP
<apachelogger> ZAREASON!!!!!!
<jussi> shadeslayer: be careful with the HP's if you get one with 3G - the HP UN2420 dont work :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they have unibody aluminium ?
<jussi> However, the rest of this probook seems good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: who gives a soup
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh hmm ... right now i'm thinking anything but a dell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: me
<apachelogger> good hardware + supporting floss for customers = win
<shadeslayer> oh and shipping would kill me
<jussi> shadeslayer: I have this: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c02279458&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<jussi> better link: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02268710
<shadeslayer> jussi: Intel HD Graphics
<shadeslayer> no go
<shadeslayer> i need discrete graphics
<jussi> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> jussi: because i tend to play games when i want to relax ... stuff like COD4 and Crysis ^_^
<jussi> shadeslayer: bah, no need for games :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well.. i'll have to wait for my mid term GSoC payment just to think about even buying one ^_^
<DarkwingDuck> I do my gaming in the form of consoles
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: the problem with consoles being, the DVD's for them cost 2x more
<DarkwingDuck> They do?
<apachelogger> jussi: suffice to say shadeslayer wants to relax multiple times a day
<shadeslayer> they do in india
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: not in the US.
<jussi> oh, I like to relax multiple times per day also :P
<apachelogger> like anyone really has exams every day of the year
<DarkwingDuck> Only thing I'm upset about right now is that the Playstation Network is *still* down
<apachelogger> jussi: the quick way?
<jussi> apachelogger: be good! :P 
<apachelogger> cause gaming aint no thing for 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: http://www.flipkart.com/portal-2-ps3-game-avmcx5vh4hhetbkm vs http://www.flipkart.com/portal-2-pc-game-avmcx826ypa3q3db?ref=46a8264a-695e-4f7a-b7fb-f7ac4102562d
<apachelogger> jussi: just wanted to suggest you to try the new pronon .prn mode :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I'd be more concerned about who has your credit card number than that it's down.
<apachelogger> ScottK is no proper gamer clearly
<ScottK> This is true.
 * apachelogger reads vlc code
<apachelogger> ^ that is what apacheloggers do when they want to relax
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I never put my credis card on there... If I wanted something from the PS Store I would go to gamestop and buy a 20 dollar playstation gift card
<apachelogger> !!ptra == !!ptrb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Smart move.
<apachelogger> ubottu: you are full of fail my friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> you just made tomahawk crash
<apachelogger> good job ubottu
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: and even the security questions I messed up on purpose.
<DarkwingDuck> according to me password security question I was born in wankerville
<apachelogger> you should not have said that in public
 * apachelogger moves out to gain access
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: it's only 10USD more for the console game vs PC game
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> +the console game usually works
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<apachelogger> whereas pc games these days are horrible crap ports of console games
<apachelogger> that crash and have like shitty performance and what not
<apachelogger> thanks to microsoft's supreme cross platformness
<apachelogger> hooray
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: the difference in amount is quite huge in INR
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: I noticed... :(
<DarkwingDuck> Besides... i'm a fan of gamefly
<DarkwingDuck> It's the netflix for video games.
<apachelogger> those names remind me of .prn
 * apachelogger does some phonon debugging
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: no such thing in india ;)
<shadeslayer> eternally skrewed
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: you coming back out to the US for UDS-P?
<apachelogger> you needs to move it woudl appear
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i told you, i should move to lithuania
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: haven't decided yet :P
<jussi> apachelogger: you be nice to her!
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: :D I'm planning on being there.
<shadeslayer> oh good lord ... i hope its not a broken pipe again
<apachelogger> jussi: to phonon?
<apachelogger> I once had a broken pipe
<apachelogger> that sucked
<apachelogger> no .prn wantd to play
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: nice .... where is it anyways? was it announced?
<apachelogger> and every second mp3 also failed
<apachelogger> it was that day that I learned to love the vl
<apachelogger> c
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: Not yet... it'll be announced at UDS-O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cool story bro
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: yeah
 * DarkwingDuck has to get up in the middle of the night to participate.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> jussi: If you have a moment, would you please test https://launchpad.net/bugs/777966 - It neednt be on an actual server.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 777966 in quassel (Ubuntu Natty) "Quassel core unable to write to database after upgrade to natty" [High,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: i'm just 3 hours ahead, and i have holidays, so i'll be attending most of them remotely
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: It's starts at midnight here. So, i told the wife I will working graveyard for that week at home :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, in between sessions I can work on my book.
<jussi> ScottK: Ill try it at some poit soon, but Imkinda in the middle of stuff at this second
<ScottK> jussi: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: you're writing a book? kool ... on what?
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: a book on open source and Documentation. Theory, howto write and how to get people to write coving all forms of documentation we used i the open source community
<DarkwingDuck> coving/covering
<DarkwingDuck> i/in
<shadeslayer> oooh .. 
<DarkwingDuck> :D 
<DarkwingDuck> I'm about 60% done with it and i have a publisher that is excited about it.
<DarkwingDuck> AND it will be released on a CC-BY-NC licence
<ScottK> The sort of book I would want other people involved in projects I'm involved in to have read.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: I'll let you know when it's done. :)
<DarkwingDuck> I couldn't find another book with that sort of content.
 * shadeslayer tried out Haiku a couple of days bacl
<shadeslayer> *back
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-06
<bambee> morning
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons tar up if someone wants to do it, I'm doing kdeedu
<aseigo> any developer here that feels resposible in some way for patches to kdeplasma-addons? there is a crash in a patch shipping in kubuntu's 4.6.2
<aseigo> c.f. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=270327
<ubottu> KDE bug 270327 in widget-microblogging "Plasma shell crashes on system startup each time since 4 6 2 (related to MicroBlog) [QGraphicsItemPrivate::setVisibleHelper, QGraphicsItem::setVisible, hide, MicroBlog::downloadHistory, MicroBlog::configChanged]" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
 * aseigo links to the patch and describes the problem in his comment at the endo that report
<ScottK> I'll have a look.
<ScottK> aseigo: Thanks.
<aseigo> ScottK: btw, what is that feature supposed to do? add a "branded" feed if the user doesn't set up an account? e.g. show the Kubuntu tweets?
<ScottK> aseigo: Sorry, didn't realize you were still here.  I just pinged in #plasma.
<aseigo> yeah,it'sok.. i'm busy and only checking irc infrequently 
<zero_> perhaps that's not the best place to ask, but since I'm seeing ScottK around, any news on a possible kde-pim 4.6 release?
<ScottK> zero_: I heard it's to be released the same time as KDE 4.6.4, so ~a month.
<ScottK> Personally I'm not in a rush.
<ulysses> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-i18n-doc&m=130383646511799&w=2
<ScottK> Yep.  Thanks ulysses.
<ScottK> zero_: ^^^
<zero_> ah, thanks
<apachelogger> spooky patches
<ScottK> Fortunately we dropped it before release, but it was still in the backports PPA.
<ScottK> I just fixed that.
 * apachelogger does not like them patches
<ScottK> One down.
<zero_> ScottK: sorry, I went afk, were you refering to kde-pim when you mentioned the backports PPA?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> kdeplasma-addons bug.
<zero_> ah! :)
<Peace-> well knetworkmanager widget , can't see hidden wifi and , no static ip ...
<Peace-> ==>wicd-kde 
<ScottK> Peace-: It can do hidden now.
<Peace-> static ?
<Peace-> i have tested some days ago and it seems to use dhcp 
<ScottK> I haven't tried that.
<Peace-> , to me is not a problem i have compiled and created my own wicd-kde but... 
<Peace-> a lots of people has asked about static ip, with wicd-kde it works out of the box
<ScottK> When I want static, I just put it in /etc/network/interfaces .
<Peace-> well... that is not a solution
<Peace-> it's a workaround :)
<Peace-> i am writting just so someone knows better about the problem 
<ScottK> OK.
<ututu> Peace-, if it's hidden wifi, how would you expect to see it?
<Peace-> ututu: try wicd-kde
<Peace-> then you will understand...
<ScottK> ututu: You need to know the SSID and you enter it manually.
<ScottK> Some people think this is a security feature.
<Peace-> well you can crask wpa2 too 
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> crack
<ututu> mine does not broadcast SSID
<Peace-> i use ethernet :)
<ututu> ScottK, if you know the SSID then it's no longer hidden
<Peace-> :S ututu ... the others don't know ssid . 
<Peace-> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan 
<yofel> debfx: did you upstream the kile dependency changes yet? If not I can open a bug for that
<bambee> userconfig is accepted in playground on git.kde.org :)
<yofel> \o/
<Quintasan> It's just me or plasma-widget-menubar is entirely useless?
<Quintasan> (read: it doesn't work)
 * Quintasan creates pbuilders on his laptops
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> apachelogger: want any beer from Poland?
 * Quintasan wants beer of apachelogger's land
<apachelogger> sure
 * apachelogger needs to find out what austrian beer is good though ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Want my recommended beer or you have something in mind?
<apachelogger> nothing in mind
<ScottK> Quintasan: Works great in plasma-netbook.
<ScottK> I never tried it in -desktop.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think I'll take the train with arrival at 1500
<apachelogger> otherwise I'd have to get up way too early ^^
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me in reproducing this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272098 just the name of the application will be enough.
<ubottu> KDE bug 272098 in text-chat-ui "JJ: Add "ctrl+w" close tab shortcut to chatwindow" [Minor,New]
<apachelogger> c2tarun: kopete?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> telepathy
<apachelogger> who'd know
<apachelogger> we dont even have that plunder in kubuntu :P
<c2tarun> apachelogger: how to install telepathy?
<c2tarun> plunder?
<apachelogger> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/plunder
<c2tarun> what is the name of binary pacakge to install telepathy?
<bambee> to copy a directory recursively I suppose it's good to use KIO ?
<apachelogger> we dont even have that plunder in kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> bambee: yeah, depends on the situation mostly ;)
<apachelogger> a kde app ought to be using kio ;)
<bambee> apachelogger: to copy the skel directory into a new home directory
<apachelogger> well.... arguable whether you should use kio for that
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> as kio introduces overhead the question is does it give you any benefit
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> cause I think it doesn't
<apachelogger> like the skel copy will be pretty fast, so you'd not need progress indication magic, also since the copy is executed as lord root you dont have any other funny business
<apachelogger> also as the copy is local you do not need any remote protocol foobar
<apachelogger> so IMHO kio is overkill
<bambee> mhhh
<apachelogger> c2tarun: telepathy-kde-text-ui is the name of the app
<bambee> so I need to write a copytree function which uses QFileInfo...
<apachelogger> unless I am being eaten away or something
<c2tarun> where can I find Qt related bugs? I mean bugs in applications written in Qt?
<apachelogger> bambee: http://www.qtcentre.org/archive/index.php/t-23469.html
<apachelogger> in the qt bug tracker
<apachelogger> kubotu: google qt bug tracker
<kubotu> Results for qt bug tracker: 1. System Dashboard - Qt Bug Tracker: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/ | 2. Bug Tracker FAQ | Qt Developer Network: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/static/bug_tracker_faq | 3. Issue Navigator - Qt Bug Tracker: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/secure/IssueNavigator.jspa?reset=true&pid=10510&sorter/field=issuekey&sorter/order=DESC
<bambee> apachelogger: mhhh interesting
<bambee> thanks
<c2tarun> apachelogger: that qt bug tracker is reporting bugs with Qt :/ that is something beyond my skills, can you tell me where can I find bugs with the applications written using Qt/C++
<neversfelde> I talked to a german speking guy from Norwegia today. He's really interested in Kubuntu packaging and I showed him how to take the first steps
<neversfelde> his IRC nick is Startlett
<neversfelde> and hgis real name is Nico
<neversfelde> I promised to introduce him here, but if I am not here, please give him a warm welcome, he is probably a great contributor
<DarkwingDuck> neversfelde: Does he speak/read english?
<neversfelde> debfx: sure
<DarkwingDuck> :D Tab fail? :P
<neversfelde> sorry debfx
<neversfelde> DarkwingDuck: :)
 * apachelogger still thinks we need flipping fezes for UDS
<ScottK> Mount lasers on them and I'm in.
<ScottK> Proper steel cutting lasers, not the silly pointers.
<debfx> yofel: no, I didn't. please file a bug
<yofel> debfx: kaffeine updated
<apachelogger> ScottK: :O
<apachelogger> as if fezes weren't cool enough already
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-07
<apachelogger> halp! I need halp!
<apachelogger> pretty plz
<apachelogger> Quintasan: where are thou?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger needs help?
 * DarkwingDuck set logging [ON]
<apachelogger> coat or jacket or sweater?
<DarkwingDuck> What occatin?
<DarkwingDuck> *Occation
<apachelogger> UDS
<apachelogger> apparently budapest is insanely cold at nights
<ScottK> Surely not for a hardy lad from Austria.
<apachelogger> come to think of it Graz probably is too, I just don't go out much ^^
<DarkwingDuck> jacket/sweater
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: but coats are so much more lovely
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, 
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck has been weakened by the warm California weather, so don't go by him.
<apachelogger> yet they take up more space
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: +1
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> coat it is then
<apachelogger> or maybe a tshirt
<apachelogger> 1 tshirt + 1 shirt ~= enough to not be freezing to death
<ScottK> OK.  I think I did enough damage for one day.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/koffice/+bug/762938/comments/8
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762938 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Wacom Pressure broken with QT applications " [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> kap0tt
<ScottK> Reminds me I need to do laundry.
<apachelogger> ScottK: so canonical is sending us wacoms now, I guess?
<ScottK> Probably not.
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=GTL
<apachelogger> but why
<apachelogger> like we need to QA this, or upstream gets mad at us
<ScottK> Chase Douglas will probably chase after me with something large and heavy once he reads the bugmail.
 * apachelogger giggles
<ScottK> My proposal is no more crap touch patches.  We only take the patch after upstream has accepted it.
<DarkwingDuck> I see no issues... 
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, so, I was thinking, since I have the hardest time not packing 7 shirts, 2 trousers, 3 shirts, 1 suite, 2 bathing shorts and other plunder .... how do you feel about doing all kubuntu sessions in the hottub?
<apachelogger> that would reduce the requirements to bathing shorts
<apachelogger> much easier to travel with bathing shorts and a towel
<ScottK> I haven't investigated the facilities to know if it would be appropriate.
<ScottK> We'd need internet and stuff for the remote participants.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> let me think about this for a bit
<apachelogger> oh about, someone stays in wifiable area and we get us walkie-talkies?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<apachelogger> s/oh/how
<ScottK> Electricity and hot tubs aren't typically a great combination.
<ScottK> Plus the background noise might be a little high for the icecast.
<ScottK> valorie: Can you do me a blog post since I'm not on planet KDE?
<apachelogger> a perfect use case for advanced audio filtering and restoration algorithms
<ScottK> Put DarkwingDuck on whipping up some Perl scripts for that.
 * DarkwingDuck scoffs
<DarkwingDuck> If I was there I would have no issues.. I'm a remote participation guy this time around... I don't think I want to have to depend on my perl scripts
<apachelogger> new plunder, I see, them perly scripts ye be talking about
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: lolz
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you bringing the doctor?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and I fear jr will not bring fezes from the land of the doctor
<apachelogger> the beautiful plan of pwning the UDS with cool fezes is about to fall
<ScottK> valorie: If you can: Please do something thanking the koffice upstream folks for blogging http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/software/krita/no_pressure_in_krita.html (since that turns out to be a better way to reach me than bugmail - but no need to get into that) and let people know that a fixed package can be found in my PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa/ while we try to get the fix properly sorted: https://bugs.launchpad
<ScottK> .net/koffice/+bug/762938/comments/8
<apachelogger> unless ulysses finds a vendor
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have most if not all of the new series on my lappy
<apachelogger> we could have a spec kubuntu-o-shopping-kubuntu-team-needs-fezes
<ScottK> apachelogger: DarkwingDuck is Mr. Loco Team.  Have him dig up someone from the local Loco Team to hook you up.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: what are you looking for?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would think that the Dr. would have to invite me with one of those blue cards, tho
 * valorie looks
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: a hungarian
<ScottK> valorie: Thanks.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: for what purpose? :P
<ScottK> More specifically a Hungarian capable of procuring Fez's.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: to find me a fez vendor, or a place where one may get fezes
<valorie> I read that, but don't understand the base of the problem
<ScottK> valorie: The problem is that the Canonical uTouch put a patch in our Qt that broke Qt Wacom tablet support.
<valorie> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> then we just need a spec for shopping and we'll equip the present kubuntu mice with cool fezes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: garoovy
<ScottK> So all Qt apps are broken with Wacom in natty.
<DarkwingDuck> Fez... Hat?
<ScottK> Yes.
<valorie> that was the missing puzzle piece
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I'll be bringing the python then :P
<ScottK> So people that have Wacoms can get a fixed package from my PPA.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Fez hat?
 * apachelogger needs materialz to watch for the train ride -.-
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: aye
<ScottK> Then we'll see about getting a fix into Natty.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: the doctor claims they are cool, so they must be, so we need them
<ScottK> I expect there will be some resistance.
<apachelogger> us being cool, they being cool -> us with them = ubercool
<ScottK> But if they didn't want their patch dropped, IMO, they should have done some proper regression testing.
<valorie> thanks ScottK
<ScottK> valorie: Thanks.
<valorie> on it
<apachelogger> ScottK: so very true
<apachelogger> testing ftw
<ScottK> It would be nice if the original blogger accepted comments in his blog.  I'd have let him know directly there.
<valorie> I'll link to it
<apachelogger> ScottK: #krita
<apachelogger> or #kde-develz
 * apachelogger must stop this z'ing
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd imagine he could have found #kubuntu-devel if he'd cared to.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Like these? http://www.google.com/search?q=fez+hat&hl=en&tbm=shop
<apachelogger> ScottK: perhaps, perhaps not
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I iz here
<Quintasan> drinking beer and reading
<Quintasan> and making pbuilderz
<apachelogger> I has no beer, no reading and no pbuilderz
<apachelogger> but my netbook is being eaten by the evil cpuloard
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so, what did you need help with?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: google doctor who fez image
<apachelogger> eh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 
<apachelogger> kubotu:  google doctor who fez image
<kubotu> Results for doctor who fez image: 1. Photobucket | doctor who fez Pictures, doctor who fez Images ...: http://photobucket.com/images/Doctor+Who+Fez/ | 2. Doctor who fez image by DoctorWhoGifss5 on Photobucket: http://media.photobucket.com/image/doctor%20who%20fez/DoctorWhoGifss5/Doctor%20Who%20Gifs/fezzandmop.gif?o=6
<kubotu> 3. Doctor who fez image by aysedemir on Photobucket: http://media.photobucket.com/image/doctor%20who%20fez/aysedemir/Fesisstillcool.png?o=17
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ^
<apachelogger> there ye go
<Quintasan> duh
<Quintasan> silly tab
<apachelogger> Quintasan: coat, jacket or sweater
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It Budapest. take jacket
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: You are about to love me.
 * apachelogger ponders only taking a suite with him to stick out
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: did you find me a hung-arian?
<apachelogger> hm, with a bit more effort that could have gone better
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: but coats pwn jackets
<Quintasan> apachelogger: when it's cold then it's tru
<apachelogger> Wearable Wars - The Coats Strike Back
<Quintasan> true even
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I was told to go to Ecseri Piac and you'll find it there.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the weather gods claim it can be 10 C at nights
<apachelogger> which is cold by my standards
<Quintasan> Cold?
<DarkwingDuck> It's the largst flea market in central europe
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: they don't have dedicated fez vendors in budapest? :O
<apachelogger> wtf
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I was told that you will find one here. http://www.lonelyplanet.com/hungary/budapest/shopping/market/ecseri-piac
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cold is when it is not warm
<ScottK> I checked the weather and the forecast (if I'm doing the C/F conversion right) is for less than 10C at night.
<apachelogger> equally it is warm when it is not cold
<apachelogger> try proofing that using induction
<apachelogger> muhahah
<ScottK> With enough induction it would warm up anyway.
<Quintasan> get lost, its not maths time :P
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ok, thx, I'd have imagined they have like a shopping mall dedicated to fezes or at least hats :S
<DarkwingDuck> They prolly have a hat place.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: jacket as in the stuff for suit or jacket as in the stuff you wear when it's raining?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: latter
<apachelogger> former I will bring anyway
<Quintasan> oh
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: well, you know, if we create a spec to get us equipped with fezes we might as well try to get fitting ones with professional support or something
<DarkwingDuck> There are TONS of places to order them here in the US
<Quintasan> apachelogger: go with coat in that case
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I was wondering if I should take a jacket with me too, looks like I will :P
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: We can even order them with a personal logo on them :D http://www.fez-o-rama.com/
<Quintasan> Anyone else than apachelogger fancies a Polish beer at UDS?
<DarkwingDuck> LOL a bunch of fez's with Kubuntu logo... THAT would be epic
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: if we can get them delivered by tuesday morning ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Actually, I wonder if they let me take beer with me at the airport :O
<apachelogger> actually with kubuntu logo would be awesomest
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Not sure about that... But for UDS-P I'm planning of getting us all shirts
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sure, just not on the aircraft
<apachelogger> ... or through security CP for that matter
<DarkwingDuck> My grandmother has one of the sewing machines that does embordery
<valorie> you rock, DarkwingDuck
<Quintasan> apachelogger: then how the hell am I supposed to bring you a beer? -_-
<valorie> fezzes with Kubuntu and lasers sound awesome
<ScottK> Remember the lasers only count if they can do some damage.
<Quintasan> True.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: ah, those fezes are very expensive
<valorie> naturally
<ScottK> Detached retinas don't count.
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: good idea with the ts though
<valorie> we'll install the Canonical Patch brand lasers
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: now we need a laser vendor plz
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking both T-shirts and Golf style collered shirts.
<DarkwingDuck> With the logo and name.
<apachelogger> possibly the university has an appropriate laser
<ScottK> valorie: No.  I want them to work.
<valorie> Nightrose can surely hook us up
<apachelogger> question is whether it will be portable enough
<valorie> hers cut SKULLS
<apachelogger> like we have one roundabouts here which fills up like an entire building or something
<Quintasan> apachelogger: While you are at it, make a whole line of chlothing and sell it
<apachelogger> I think they use it to make tea or something
<valorie> "ScottK> Remember the lasers only count if they can do some damage."
<valorie> the Canonical Patch models do damage
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> a laser that fires canonical patches?
<apachelogger> now that is scary
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not a bad idea
<apachelogger> I shall ponder on that a bit
 * Quintasan shall head to bed pondering on how to smuggle beer through Berlin's airport
<Quintasan> I've got to wake up early tomor....today even
 * apachelogger needs to get up in 4 hours
<apachelogger> always the same
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Good luck then :)
<apachelogger> I never finish packing in time, and then I need to stay up forever
<Quintasan> Good night.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: thanks I send to you
<ScottK> Quintasan: Don't do something that means you aren't allowed to come.
<apachelogger> and a good night I wish
<apachelogger> Quintasan: don't pull a prince harry at the airport
<apachelogger> the germans do not take very kindly to that sorta thing
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I won't do anything that extreme just to bring apachelogger a beer
<apachelogger> might get you arrested by german secret service and shipped off to some island in the caribe
<Quintasan> UDS-P has to be in Poland
<Quintasan> Seriously
<apachelogger> or Pensivlenia
<apachelogger> or however that is spelled
<Quintasan> s/Poland/Proland
<claydoh> wow kubuntuforums is down *again* :(
<apachelogger> actually, I just notice the spelling is all messed up
<valorie> Pennsylvania
 * apachelogger sues the keyboard
<valorie> named after William Penn
<apachelogger> valorie: I knew that, just testing you :P
<valorie> lol
 * apachelogger has no idea who william penn is/was/will be
<apachelogger> kubotu: google william penn
<kubotu> Results for william penn: 1. William Penn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Penn | 2. Welcome to William Penn University: http://www.wmpenn.edu/ | 3. Brief History of William Penn: http://www.ushistory.org/penn/bio.htm
<apachelogger> kubotu: thank you good lad
<valorie> cold has stuffed up my head, not yet down to my fingers
<valorie> awesome old Quaker
<Quintasan> Damn, definitely going to bed now
 * apachelogger thought Quintasan left already...
<valorie> sleep quickly!
<valorie> this is amazing: http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<apachelogger> valorie: only fitting that if he got his own state he should name it after himself
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> like mine would be empire of sitting
<valorie> back then, the "doff you hat" thing was so important
<valorie> I love that he got away with it
<valorie> too bad parts of Pennsylvania are inhabited by hater-people now
<valorie> back to blogging, no fezzes, no laz0rs
<apachelogger> valorie: you could add http://i.qkme.me/1708.jpg to your blog post
<apachelogger> just to establish a solid point
<DarkwingDuck> I think I'll do these polo shirts and just mail them to people who want them.
<DarkwingDuck> we need more Kubuntu Swag
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: we need a spec
<valorie> lol, apachelogger
<apachelogger> kubuntu-o-plunder-kubuntu-needs-to-annoy-mark-for-plunder
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<claydoh> make sure we get something to fit my fat ar, er, belly:)
<valorie> I have a shirt and hat, but they are no longer for sale by Canonical
<valorie> :(
<DarkwingDuck> There are some stuff still for sale but nothing with the "new" branding
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: are you a 2X like me?
<apachelogger> claydoh: kubuntu-o-plunder-kubuntu-needs-plunder-for-bellies
<apachelogger> like if we dress the people, we might as well dress the bellies
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: better get out the old stuff then
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: oh noes, 4x here :( tho i have lost 5 lbs the past moth or so
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: i want the new stuff
<valorie> I want new
<valorie> I have old
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: but what to do with the old stuff :P
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: when i get these I'll get youa couple
<apachelogger> I have new, I want old
<valorie> I still wear the old also
<claydoh> sa-weet:)
<DarkwingDuck> I have old.
 * apachelogger still wears the kubuntu underwear
 * DarkwingDuck goes to mail the ML and see what people want.
<apachelogger> in fact, I only take it off for showers
<apachelogger> *yawn*
<apachelogger> packing is progressing well
<apachelogger> 1.5 hours and I did not touch a thing
<apachelogger> -.-
<valorie> bathing trunks and jacket, what else do you need?
<valorie> oh, toothbrush
<apachelogger> ah, I blame it all on ScottK and DarkwingDuck
<apachelogger> we sorta got stuck with the question whether we can have all sessions in hottub
<apachelogger> which would immediately solve the whole packing problem
 * apachelogger runs dh_cleansuitecase
<apachelogger> valorie: http://www.anthonyshaffer.co.uk/Pics/Screenplays/EvilSun15.JPG
<apachelogger> that could just work
<apachelogger> if I had such a bathing suite
<valorie> as long as you have mics set up
<valorie> and irc
<apachelogger> though I dont
<valorie> that is an amazing bathing suit
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> valorie: I was thinking walkie-talkies and a 'satelite' person that sits in wifiable area
<valorie> rofl
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, I'd love to get one like that
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: do you think they have a bathing suite like that at the flea market?
<valorie> that and the fez, and you are SET
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Prolly...
<DarkwingDuck> The shirts... white?
<apachelogger> black I'd say
<apachelogger> otherwise we'd have a belly situation
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe I'll do some in both
<apachelogger> you need to do a market analysis first
<apachelogger> then decide
<apachelogger> have you not learned anything about the marketingz
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> oh, right, kubuntu has no marketingz
<apachelogger> uds-o-plunder-kubuntu-needs-marketz
<DarkwingDuck> I do Ubuntu style marketing... 
<DarkwingDuck> Tough
<DarkwingDuck> deal with it
<DarkwingDuck> it's what you get. :P:P
<apachelogger> you be playing right into the hands of them evil canonical
 * apachelogger should go read some canonical rants some time
<apachelogger> they are just too entertaining :D
<apachelogger> but then again, canonical does not own mr linux, so I suppose it makes sense
<apachelogger> kubotu: google youtubez mr linux
<kubotu> Results for youtubez mr linux: 1. Mr. linux dj | Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mr-linux-dj/71925254006 | 2. Layel 2010: http://www.google.com/interstitial?url=http://pada.com.br/adscontent.php?q%3Dlayel-2010&page=7 | 3. Mr. Linux | The Linux Foundation Video Site: http://video.linux.com/tags/mr-linux
<apachelogger> oy!
<apachelogger> kubotu: now this was utter fail my friend
<valorie> blog post almost complete, but we need to go to dinner
<apachelogger> to the firemachine!
<apachelogger> valorie: if you had a tablet you could blog while at dinner... :)
<valorie> I could blog on my phone if I learned how
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: http://www.youtube.com/user/novell#p/u/3/EJggXWBTLaQ the reason ubuntu will never win
<valorie> I'm not too swift atm with my head full of unmentionable junk
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: LOL
<apachelogger> he is like chuck norris for geeks
<apachelogger> valorie: oh, you are also on the drugs?
 * apachelogger puts the monty python on the table-t
<ScottK> SirPatchalot: You should bring the Disney mouse princess hands to go witht your fez.
<SirPatchalot> no, that only was fun once
<SirPatchalot> hence we need to get new hats
<SirPatchalot> such as a fez
<claydoh> I want a fez, perhaps the kubuntu thong, and a sonic screwdriver to go along with a nice shirt
 * claydoh has simple tastes
<SirPatchalot> why the sonic screwdriver?
 * claydoh will sell body parts to get kubuntuforums away from the crap/free/windows server it  is  running poorly on
<claydoh> SirPatchalot: it is cool, and i want one
<claydoh> and is easier to come by than an Amy Pond
 * SirPatchalot only can think of one thing to do with a sonic screw driver...
<DarkwingDuck> Drink it?
<SirPatchalot> also it is ironic that kubuntuforums should run the windows
<SirPatchalot> DarkwingDuck: walk through a shopping mall ...
<SirPatchalot> with the thing turned on
<claydoh> SirPatchalot: the dude took a free service offer, and it  has been mostly OK since 2006
<SirPatchalot> it would be like all kap0tt
<DarkwingDuck> hehehehe
<SirPatchalot> claydoh: when I get me a free service, I get it from a proper geek
<SirPatchalot> so it runs gentoo and fails every month or so
<SirPatchalot> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<claydoh> SirPatchalot: yeah. We are going to get our own vps or something, already have a vbulletin license donated (tho I actually like the smf  forum software)
<DarkwingDuck> Funny enough, both of my dedicated servers run CentOS and my home server runs Ubuntu Server
<SirPatchalot> use whatever kde uses
<SirPatchalot> for kde is supreme
<claydoh> just have to get the owner to get the ball riolling, a bit faster
<claydoh> when we do, I will have actual admin access so that i can break it 
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> then look the hero when i fix it :D
<SirPatchalot> DarkwingDuck: you have been hacked?
<SirPatchalot> claydoh: that is what I did with kubuntu
<SirPatchalot> got boring after a while
<SirPatchalot> DarkwingDuck: http://www.centos.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=127
<claydoh> well, really just having more than some unknown person in unknown places who i don't know how to contact directly to fix things is a step up
<claydoh> the owner is army/reserves/guard and is often away as well
<SirPatchalot> claydoh: management fail
<SirPatchalot> now, lets see, 4 tshirts, 2 shirts, 3 trousers, 1 suite
<SirPatchalot> that ought to work
<SirPatchalot> OTOH...
<SirPatchalot> ah
<SirPatchalot> whateve
<SirPatchalot> r
 * SirPatchalot grabs a towel
<SirPatchalot> don't panic
<claydoh> SirPatchalot: is it safe to mix british sci-fi metaphors?
<SirPatchalot> claydoh: did I do that?
<claydoh> almost
<SirPatchalot> one ought to be careful with that
<SirPatchalot> if things get mutually exclusive you might end up in a surreal world
<claydoh> the dr meets Zaphod
<claydoh> or k9 meets marvin
<DarkwingDuck> Do we have a working Ubuntu One client for KDE/Kubuntu yet?
<claydoh> lolz roflmao 
<claydoh> sorry DarkwingDuck, we do not have such a thing, tho there is a working dropbox client for kde...
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Just checking
 * DarkwingDuck is applying for a job at canonical lol
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: whatcha gonna do there if you get it? If I may ask
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh: Web Developer for Ubuntu One. I've been doing Web Dev since 1996
<claydoh> cool,  so you can at least bug someone directly about kubuntu support :)
<claydoh> and often
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/05/regression-testing-please.html
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: that would be awesome
<valorie> maybe there IS hope!
<claydoh> I won't hold my breath, and I am not usually negative :(
<claydoh> on the u1, not the job of course
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> It's someting I've been doing for years and years... So why not? I'm unemployed right now anyway.
<valorie> damn comcast, this is getting boring -- every night connection problems!
<valorie> also, DarkwingDuck: http://www.flickr.com/humans.txt
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone here have expirence with resumes?
<cpatrick008> i was wondering when 4.6.3 will be updated to natty
 * DarkwingDuck holds his breath
<DarkwingDuck> resume sent.
<ScottK> valorie: Thanks.
<valorie> you are very welcome, ScottK
<valorie> hope it does some good
<ScottK> It should raise awareness.
 * valorie goes to check for comments
<valorie> none yet, darn it
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<DarkwingDuck> This would be SOOOOO much simplier if I had a speech to text program
<valorie> we have the opposite
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> I gave up looking
<valorie> speech to text is rather difficult
<valorie> although -- you can call your google number
<valorie> and get the vm as text
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I thought about that.
<bambee> morning
<debfx> apachelogger: kaffeine doesn't use phonon, right?
<valorie> debfx, I don't believe it does
<valorie> and I think apachelogger is either asleep or on a train to Hungary
<valorie> I want to update the April and May monthly reports
<valorie> but we don'
<valorie> t have ANY from this year!
<valorie> they end at Nov. 2010
<valorie> !
<debfx> valorie: ok thanks, then it doesn't make sense to ask users to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> let me look at something
<valorie> looking at muon, phonon is mentioned, but is NOT a dependency
<valorie> also, Suggests: libxine1-ffmpeg
<valorie> and then in changes: 
<valorie> kaffeine (1.1-0ubuntu2) natty; urgency=low
<valorie>   * In kubuntu_01_kaffeine_restricted_install.diff install GStreamer
<valorie>     plugin instead of Xine
<Tm_T> didn't kaffeine use xine/mplayer directly?
<valorie> but you notice that is not phonon-backend-gstreamer
<valorie> that's what it looks like
<valorie> they switched from xine to gst
<valorie> with no phonon abstraction layer
<Tm_T> hmm, to gstreamer?
<valorie> taht was a change for natty
<valorie> I assume since we no longer ship xine
<Tm_T> cannot see it in kaffeine.kde.org
<Tm_T> valorie: ah, it's our change then?
<valorie> I'm looking in the changes tab in Muon
<valorie> that's what I quoted above
<Tm_T> ah, it's our change then (:
<valorie> so does anyone know how to generate those damned monthly report forms?
<Tm_T> who has done them usually?
<valorie> riddell, I image
<valorie> imagine
<valorie> I figured it out once, i guess I can figure it out again
<Tm_T> valorie: if you have time and enthusiasm, document it pretty please? (:
<bambee> we could move the 4.6.3 release into kubuntu-ppa/backports, imho (I can help for that)
<valorie> I will do it tomorrow
<valorie> but my goodness, we are really behind
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me which app I have to install in order to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272098
<ubottu> KDE bug 272098 in text-chat-ui "JJ: Add "ctrl+w" close tab shortcut to chatwindow" [Minor,New]
<c2tarun> I am just suggesting, that we should include the link to schedule for KDE SC.
<debfx> bambee: have you tested 4.6.3 on natty?
<c2tarun> I am just suggesting, that we should include the link to schedule for KDE SC on this channel's topc
<bambee> debfx: I using it and it works just fine, it's not complete yet (kdeedu and kdeplasma-addons are missing) but works like a charm
<debfx> bambee:  I think yofel uploaded both
<bambee> debfx: ohh, you're right. I did not pay attention ;)
<yofel> good morning :)
<bambee> hi :)
<yofel> also, 4.6.3 should go to kubuntu-ppa/ppa, nort backports
<yofel> *not
<bambee> mhhh indeed :\
 * bambee is a bit confused with all these ppas
<c2tarun> right now which ppa should I include to upgrade to kubuntu 4.6.3?
<valorie> I just noticed that we do not yet have a https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Oneiric
<valorie> that will be an important page this cycle
<bambee> c2tarun: kubuntu-ninjas/ppa
<yofel> c2tarun: so far it's only in ninjas
<valorie> JonathanRiddell is on the natty page a LOT
<yofel> well, we'll manage.. somehow
<valorie> right, but my point is that we'll have to make a plan and stick to it
<yofel> well, that's what UDS is for, right?
<valorie> the plan, right
<valorie> but riddell had a lot of stuff in his head
<valorie> we're going to have to get it into the wiki, since he won't be around to ask
<yofel> true
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me what are we talking about, may be I can help :)
<yofel> c2tarun: our roadmap for oneiric
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm... how can we have it in wiki before UDS?
<yofel> well, we obviously don't have one yet, as things will be decided at UDS. It's just that considering that Riddell will be gone for half a year means everyone of us will need to compensate that somehow
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> gm Quintasan
<valorie> I figured we would have a skeleton page
<Quintasan> I think Riddell said he will be available in dire situations
<Quintasan> It's not like he is leaving us FOREVER, is it?
<valorie> no, he said he'd be back after a cycle
<valorie> I'm glad we're not leading up to an LTS
<Quintasan> I do believe we everyone here is competent and we can do a great job this cycle too
<Quintasan> -we
<valorie> yes! I agree
<Quintasan> Well, it will be harder without Riddell but we can manage it one way or another
<valorie> yes, we should attract another couple of packagers
<Quintasan> Good idea
<tazz> me me me me
<tazz> :p
<c2tarun> I want to join :) If anyone think I could
<Quintasan> Ain't ya both doing packaging already?
<Quintasan> If you want some work then just ask :P
<c2tarun> great :)
<bambee> feel free to ping me when there is something to do ;)
<Quintasan> bambee: hahaha, there is a whole stack of Telepathy-KDE awaiting
<Quintasan> Alure update to make Gluon work
<c2tarun> ping me too :)
<Quintasan> Kaption - screenshot tool should be packaged because IMO it's better than KSnapshot
<c2tarun> mean while can anyone please tell me which application should I install to reproduce this bug :(
<c2tarun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272098
<ubottu> KDE bug 272098 in text-chat-ui "JJ: Add "ctrl+w" close tab shortcut to chatwindow" [Minor,New]
<bambee> Quintasan: telepathy-kde for packaging ?
<Quintasan> bambee: not telepath-kde but the rest of the stack
<Quintasan> like telepathy-accounts-kcm
<Quintasan> telepathy-accounts-kcm-plugins
<Quintasan> etc.
<bambee> ok
<Quintasan> c2tarun: telepathy kde
<Quintasan> c2tarun, bambee: http://community.kde.org/Real-Time_Communication_and_Collaboration
<c2tarun> Quintasan: E: Unable to locate package telepathy-kde
<Quintasan> there is no package for it 
<Quintasan> bambee: but save the initial packaging for me
<c2tarun> then?
<Quintasan> I will do it during UDS
<bambee> Quintasan: ok
<Quintasan> Then I will leave maintainership in your hands
<Quintasan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDroid?content=141506
<Quintasan> This can be a nice stuff
<bambee> Quintasan:  :D
<bambee> Quintasan: I don't understand, where is the packages list ?
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i'd advise against packaging telepathy kde right now
<shadeslayer> it needs desktop-ontologies from git which hasn't had a new release yet
<shadeslayer> and telepathy KDE guys will have a tech preview release with everything sorted out next month .... right now they have something like 7 repos that you will need to individually package
<bambee> so we need to wait
<c2tarun> one more question please, whenever we have to do telepathy kde packaging, do we have to do packaging from scratch?
<shadeslayer> i would advise to wait, yes
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: since KDE Telepathy hasn't been packaged yet, yes
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what if someone never did packaging from scratch :( (Like me)
 * valorie takes niquil and goes to bed
<c2tarun> valorie: gn :)
<yofel> bambee, c2tarun, tazz: make a note of the 19th, it's 4.7 beta1 tagging time ;)
<yofel> lots to package
<c2tarun> yofel: I remember :)
<bambee> yofel: okay
<shadeslayer> and upstream keeps adding new features everyday  ^_^
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> shiny
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: look at the ubuntu wiki
<shadeslayer> specifically the packaging guide
<yofel> we'll have to totally repackage kdebindings and kdeedu since they'll be shipped in pieces now, not bundled
<shadeslayer> do we usually ship svgz files in packages?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: HAHA lol
<shadeslayer> hmm>
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whut happened?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm keeping in touch with upstream, we should start now
<Quintasan> packaging telepathy
<Quintasan> splitting later will be easier
<shadeslayer> actually ... theyre thinking of combining stuff later
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> so that's going to be difficult
<Quintasan> when did they tell you that?
<shadeslayer> i had a talk with d_ed
<Quintasan> herp derp
<bambee> Quintasan: even if software features are not frozen yet ?
<shadeslayer> yeah so i'd say just wait for a month
<Quintasan> I ain't doing it until they release something acceptable
 * shadeslayer is fixing HIG stuff in telepathy KDE nowadays
<Quintasan> bambee: if they are frozen means we cant add new stuff
<Quintasan> http://summit.ubuntu.com/mobile/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> i saw
<bambee> I know, but shadeslayer has said "and upstream keeps adding new features everyday  ^_^"
<shadeslayer> righto ^^ because they haven't hit a freeze yet
<bambee> so why should we package it now ? if they haven't hit a freeze yet, it's also harder to maintain, imho :)
<shadeslayer> that's what i'm saying :P
<shadeslayer> wait for them to release a tech preview next month
<bambee> shadeslayer: but Quintasan is not agree with us apparently
<Quintasan> bambee: they told me something else than they did tell shadeslayer
<Quintasan> or I misunderstood them
<bambee> ohh
<Quintasan> whatever, don't package it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: when did you last talk to them?
<Quintasan> because they will either merge some stuff or split it
<Quintasan> like, two or three days ago
<shadeslayer> well from my talk with d_ed a couple of weeks ago, they are still unsure how they'd like to release it
<Quintasan> pbuilderz r rdy
<Quintasan> then lets copy gpg keys
<shadeslayer> infact .... they've yet to finalize the DBus interface names ^_^
 * Quintasan notes he should be packing not discussing some trifling matters
<Quintasan> Where'd I put that stepmania mat...
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel should i ship svgz icon files?
<yofel> if they're installed I would say yes, they should be installed for a reason
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> okay i've finished off KDE PIM 4.5.95 finally
<shadeslayer> now to test build it
<apachelogger> valorie: kaffeine switched to vlc
<apachelogger> from xine
<tazz> interesting                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
<tazz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
<tazz>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
<apachelogger> fortunate enough the kaffeine developer did not do his homework and isn't using my superior libcutevlc, which had made his life 300% easier
<bambee> why don't use phonon ?
<apachelogger> beats me
<bambee> ^_^
<apachelogger> fooey
 * apachelogger needs to get a train ticket tomorrows
<shadeslayer> so who wants to test KDE PIM 4.5.95 ?
<shadeslayer> aw crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: question, if i build kdepim-runtime against KDE 4.6.2 and kdepim against KDE 4.6.3, any possible issues that might crop up?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is not impossible
<apachelogger> depends on what kdepim-runtime links against etc.
<shadeslayer> i haz no idea what it links against ^_^
<shadeslayer> i'll just rebuild them both when i copy them to experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> so i should be safe that way
<bambee> is there a way to lock a file in Qt ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so I got you a very scary beer
<apachelogger> bambee: what do you mean by lock?
<apachelogger> I do not think any linux native file system supports locking, certainly not ext
<bambee> apachelogger: file lock, like fcntl with F_SETLK does
<apachelogger> bambee: I don't think you can with Qt
<bambee> arrf
<apachelogger> as QFile is not working on descriptors on every platform
<apachelogger> bambee: what do you try to do?
<bambee> apachelogger: I write modifications into shadow files. So basically for /etc/group, I create a temp file using qtemporaryfile , I write everything into this temp file, then I acquire a writelock on /etc/group. and finally I rename my tempfile to /etc/group.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bambee: QFile::handle()
<apachelogger> that ought to return the fd
<bambee> indeed
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qfile.html#handle
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I was refering to a book recommended for qt. In book in Qt Designer tutorial the ui_gotocelldialog.h file in book is slightly different than the file I am actually getting. Can you please explain me why?
<bambee> apachelogger: I did not see this method, thanks
<bambee> I think I will probably use fcntl (it's posix)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: because the .h is compiled, natrually different versions of a compiler can create slightly different output
<apachelogger> ontop of that it is compiled form xml markup, which by itself can vary a lot between versions of qt designer
<apachelogger> bambee: I dare saying that fcntl is the only reliable way anyway :P
<apachelogger> the linux locking business is all messed up anyway
<bambee> apparently it is
<Quintasan> apachelogger: scary?
<Quintasan> how can beer be scary?
<apachelogger> the description on the back is in english ....
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://www.schloss-eggenberg.at/site/en_srt_urbock.asp?id=85
<ScottK> bambee: 4.6.3 should go to the updates PPA, not backports.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: :D
<ScottK> (at least for natty)
<yofel> re
<ScottK> Ah.  Looks like yofel beat me to it.
<yofel> huh? I didn't do anything yet ^^
<yofel> ah, earlier
<yofel> should we do backports? It'll break upgrades again until we get somthing into natty-updates
<ScottK> Let's not.
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
 * apachelogger had too much coffee
<bambee> Arrff I won't be present for "Packaging for oneiric" monday  :'(
 * bambee  beats himself with a chainsaw
<shadeslayer> btw any particular reason why we bundle pyqt instead of pyside in the kubuntu CD?
<shadeslayer> yofel: around?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: care to do some KDE PIM testing ? :D
<yofel> sure, need to install it first though, just reinstalled the OS
<shadeslayer> alright :)
<shadeslayer> it's in ninjas and staging right now
<shadeslayer> yofel: bulldog98 also packaged KDE PIM 4.5.95, which is in experimental ppa, so try that out first
<shadeslayer> if it works, i won't copy over my work
<yofel> meh, need to take care of something, I'll test kdepim later
<shadeslayer> sure np
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: are you free for few mins, got a problem in a small Qt program.
<shadeslayer> sure shoot
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i'm talking to a couple of people about my own problems, so might not be able to reply quickly
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I created a dialog with QtDesigner here is its header file http://paste.ubuntu.com/604493/ then I wrote my own class, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604492/ when lineEdit->textChanged signal is emmitting the respective slot is not getting called.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sure take your time :)
 * bambee has broken his /etc/group... xD (fortunately he made a backup)
<bambee> o_O
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: oh darn .... looking
<shadeslayer> sorry
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: no prob :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: add a : qDebug() << "I'm at the slot now" : to the slot
<shadeslayer> and monitor the terminal for that string
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: also, that connect is commented out
<shadeslayer> so you might want to uncomment it
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: actually look at the QtDesigne'r header file line 88. that slot should be connected automatically.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I also tried to remove comment from that line and nothing happening then also.
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: no luck with qDebug.
<c2tarun> that slot is not getting called.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i solved that lineedit isse
<shadeslayer> *issue
 * apachelogger just mowed the law :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> i just needed to call setMenu ... which i forgot to add
<shadeslayer> you just mowed the law? :O
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: you figured any problem about that slot?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are no fun my friend
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: not yet
<shadeslayer> maybe apachelogger knows
<c2tarun> :(
<apachelogger> what do I know?
<apachelogger> row row row ye boat gently down the stream
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: where is that slot declared?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> my dear friends
<apachelogger> R
<apachelogger> T
<apachelogger> F
<apachelogger> M
<apachelogger> there is no such slot textChanged()
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> signal
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: here is the slot declared http://paste.ubuntu.com/604498/
<shadeslayer> lulz
<apachelogger> there only is textChanged(QString) or somesuch
<shadeslayer> what apachelogger said
<apachelogger> now as connectSlotsByName is utter lulz the slot must match the signal absolutely and entirely
<c2tarun> ohh...
<apachelogger> and for teh record connectSlotsByName is about as bad a feature to use as it gets
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-mow-your-lawn.htm
<apachelogger> here you goes
<apachelogger> there is even a videoz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw nigelb is coming to UDS, you need to convert him to the dark side
<apachelogger> java?
<shadeslayer> no KDE
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> isnt that the blue side?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't you remember my color theme?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> row row row ye boat gently down the stream
<apachelogger> and if you see a pyth0rn, dont forget to scream
<shadeslayer> well i have a dark theme
<apachelogger> you are the dark knit
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<apachelogger> tada http://blog.craftzine.com/upload/2009/01/how_to_-_knit_sackboy/knit%20sack%20boy.jpg
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I think this should have worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/604502/ but its not working :(
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> didn't you hear what apachelogger just said
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nice
<apachelogger> if there was one reason to buy the ps3, it was littletallworld
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't think quassel has jovie integration, so unless he reads out loud I doubt he heared it
 * apachelogger should take a bath
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry not getting, what do you mean?
<apachelogger> Quintasan_, jussi, ScottK: so, I'll be arriving 1500ish, so either you like hang out in the lobby or someone tells me their fon numba, so I can ring you when I am there :P
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: I haz stuff to read so I'm not in danger of boredom
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: 530939555 <- mah fonz number
<apachelogger> roger roger roger
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: is that with the country code thing actually?
 * apachelogger thought poland was something in the 40ish range
<apachelogger> c2tarun: thy shalt not use the connectSlotsByName
<ScottK> I won't have a working phone there.
<c2tarun> apachelogger: may be connectSlotsByName is a bad way, but it should work? isn't it? and let me try removing it
 * ScottK is at the first airport, btw.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bon voyage
<apachelogger> c2tarun: well, yes, but no
<apachelogger> like you are working on a qdialog in the ui header
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> not sure how connectSlotsByName works with this, but reading this literal...
<apachelogger> then you tell it to connect to all slots in the QDialog base that match your member signals
<apachelogger> now the QDialog base does obviously not have the slot you want so that would be a reason why it is failing
<apachelogger> ScottK: welcome :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thank you
<c2tarun> apachelogger: hmm.... I commented that QMetaObject line in ui_gotocelldialog.h file and here is my new gotocelldialog.cpp file http://paste.ubuntu.com/604504/
<shadeslayer> what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
 * shadeslayer doesn't follow because he is haxxoring on telepathy
<apachelogger> c2tarun: that wont work
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nah
<c2tarun> apachelogger: yup :( sorry but can you please tell me why.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: +48530939555 would be with country code
<ScottK> FYI, I just subsribed ~all of you to a new Kubuntu spec on prelinking.
<shadeslayer> okay
<ScottK> Quintasan: Can I put you in charge of making contact with the guy that wrote it and figure out when he can participate in a session about it?
<Quintasan> ScottK: let me check this out first
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> c2tarun: sure I can, signals and slots are connected on simplified types
<shadeslayer> hmm .. i seem to have lost the link to the specs
<c2tarun> apachelogger: simplified types means?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: Qt does not care about the constness
 * apachelogger looks for documentation
<Quintasan> ScottK: so basically what we want to know when Fabi will be able to participate in session about prelink in Kubuntu?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: but in signal declaration type is const QString
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  Then I 'll try to schedule the session.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll write to him right away then
<ScottK> Quintasan: Perfect.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Work! | Merges https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Oneiric open for development | UDS: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See /topic.
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> i kept going to UDS-O/Specs :P
<ScottK> It's somewhat misplaced, but no point in moving it now.
<apachelogger> c2tarun: <apachelogger> c2tarun: Qt does not care about the constness
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> thinking about it, const QString & still ought to work
<apachelogger> but slower
<apachelogger> certainly not with &str though
<c2tarun> apachelogger: not working :( I dont understand one thing, SIGNAL is proper in line         connect(lineEdit,SIGNAL(textChanged(const QString &str)),this,SLOT(on_lineEdit_textChanged(const QString &)));   now if we want we can pass QString parameter from signal to slot or if we dont want we'll not pass, then why do we need slot exactly same as signal?
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qmetaobject.html#normalizedSignature
<apachelogger> c2tarun: there is still astr
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I removed that too, still not working
<apachelogger> also if you compile with debug and run the app from a terminal Qt will tell you when a connection cannot be established
<c2tarun> sorry I copied the line first and then removed it.
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I am using terminal
<apachelogger> about the exactly same...
<apachelogger> c2tarun: <apachelogger> now as connectSlotsByName is utter lulz the slot must match the signal absolutely and entirely
<apachelogger> that is a limiation of that crap there
<apachelogger> if you manually connect stuff you can leave the argument in the slot out
<apachelogger> but only in the slot!!!
 * c2tarun swear not to use connectSlotsByname
<apachelogger> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/signalsandslots.html
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm, will be kinda hard, he didnt provide email in Launchpad and I'm not sure he will respond on Jabber shortly
<ScottK> Quintasan: You can also send him email via Launchpad.
<apachelogger> lunchpad omnomnom
<ScottK> "Contact this user" or some such.
<apachelogger> it is a very neat feature, it allows people who do not know how to operate a mail client to still annoy me ;)
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I read that page earlier :( and this is my new gotocelldialog.cpp http://paste.ubuntu.com/604510/ its also not working, as per you directed it should work, I connected manually.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Mail sent, I will be awaiting response, any special way in which I should contact you or IRC?
<ScottK> Quintasan: IRC is fine.  If I'm in transit I'll get the backscroll eventually.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> c2tarun: you are doing it wrong (tm)
<apachelogger> upload your codez somewhere
<c2tarun> all of them?
<apachelogger> yas
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas how to tell the user that this status is currently selected?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/8PK1U.png << very bad mockup
<apachelogger> call him
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Obscure icons that look almost all alike.
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> who needs them many states anyway
 * apachelogger finds this all rather silly
<apachelogger> why is there none for watching .prn anyway?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right now those statuses are hardcoded, my next task is to implement a function which returns which presence is supported by the protocol and have a dynamic list instead of the current static one
<apachelogger> the good ui designer would argue that you should only support 3 states to being with
<shadeslayer> really?
<apachelogger> either I am here, or I am not, or I am offline
<shadeslayer> no invisible? :D
<apachelogger> the flip I care
<apachelogger> if I dont like people talking to me then I should not use IM pretty much
<apachelogger> equally if I do not like certain people talking to me most of the times I probably should not have them in my contacts list
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> What's the difference between invisible and offline.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: with invisible you are online, but no one can see you
<shadeslayer> but if you want to talk to someone, you can start a chat
<apachelogger> you are here, except your are not really here, but you are
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the fact that ScottK just asked that question ought to make you wonder if invisible really makes sense...
<c2tarun> apachelogger: http://uploading.com/files/c8f844eb/gotocell.tar.gz/
<c2tarun> apachelogger: they are all my codes
<ScottK> Accepting chats/Not Accepting chats/Offline
<ScottK> Something like that maybe.
<jussi> hrm, it seems my gnome part of this install has eaten all my default program setting (it starts nautilus for a file manager etc). anyway to restore them to kubuntu defaults? 
<apachelogger> jussi: sudo apt-get purge libgnome-common
<apachelogger> :P
<jussi> lol
<bambee> It's not very important (at least not for oneiric, as the spec does not contain this feature) but it would be nice to have a listview like that in userconfig, imho.  http://imageshack.us/f/831/kuser.png/
<bambee> ie: you see everything about each user just with the listview :)
 * apachelogger just had a case of the giggles
<apachelogger> c2tarun: 	GoToCellDialog ui;
<apachelogger> 	QDialog * dialog = new QDialog;
<apachelogger> 	ui.setupUi(dialog);
<apachelogger> this does not make no sense 
<apachelogger> it is like a jussi in his underwear trying to get rid of the nautilus
<apachelogger> bambee: as long as it is not default
<ScottK> apachelogger: When do you not have a case of the giggles?
<jussi> ScottK: so true...
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<bambee> apachelogger: why ?
<apachelogger> bambee: cause it fails on the netbooky
<ScottK> apachelogger: BTW, I showed my 17 year old daughter your Disney mouse princess photo from your UDS-N blog post and she said "I like this guy already".
<apachelogger> also it looks really ewww
<bambee> arrrf
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<ScottK> bambee: KDE is aimed at devices from smartphone to desktop, so the default U/I has to scale.
<bambee> mhhhh indeed
<apachelogger> also it looks really ewww!!!
<apachelogger> never mind the target devices, every app should look nice by default
<bambee> ewww ? wtf ?
<apachelogger> now since showing that just about every user has /bin/bash as login shell does not add considerable value for the user it should not be visible by default
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger http://i.imgur.com/CvYFr.png
<shadeslayer> a bit better
<apachelogger> (just as an obvius example)
<apachelogger> bambee: gross, disgusting, unbarable, makes me wanna throw up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, you add clutter
<shadeslayer> clutter? this was agateau's idea :P
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> it is easier on the eyes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Far too many choice IMO.  For example, "Do Not Disturb".  If you don't want to be disturbed, go offline/invisible.
<apachelogger> yet the underlying issue remains and you now got more stuff to make the menu feel busy
<Quintasan> +1
 * apachelogger should finish packing
 * ScottK should probably pre-load on alcohol before the first flight.
<c2tarun> apachelogger: this example was in book. and I tried to create a parent for every widget. Why is it wrong?
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> c2tarun: I doubt this is what was in the book
<apachelogger>     GoToCellDialog ui; this creates an instance of you dialog which inherits QDialog and your Ui file (btw, inheritance of ui is mostly a bad idea)
<apachelogger>     QDialog * dialog = new QDialog; this creates an instance of a regular QDialog
<apachelogger>     ui.setupUi(dialog); this sets up your ui (available via public inheritance from GoToCellDialog) *within* the regular QDialog
<apachelogger>     dialog->show(); this makes the regular QDialog appear
<apachelogger> meaning, you never ever display *you* gotocelldialog
<apachelogger> hence you don't get any slot calls as you are actually working on a completely different qdialog
<Quintasan> ScottK: hah, he says he has no idea since he is busy with family stuff
<apachelogger> c2tarun: if you make it
<apachelogger>     GoToCellDialog ui;
<apachelogger>     ui.show();
<apachelogger> it will work
<apachelogger>     GoToCellDialog ui; here you create your qdialog with your ui file
<apachelogger> resultingly the ctor gets called
<apachelogger> where you do
<apachelogger>         setupUi(this);
<ScottK> Quintasan: write him back and encourage him.   If we could know if day/evening is likely better and what TZ he's in we could take a shot at it.
<apachelogger> which sets up the ui file for your 'ui' instance of GoToCellDialog
<apachelogger> then connects all the signals etc
<ScottK> If he wants the work done, he ought to at least show up and discuss it.
<apachelogger> then when you call     ui.show(); you display *your* class, with the ui and your connections
<apachelogger> resulting in a working dialog
<c2tarun> well it worked :) thanks, but I have some doubts, I failed to find any constructor in ui_gotocelldialog.h
<apachelogger> implicit constructor
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ^^ and why it is wrong if I create a parent and pass it to setupUi?
<apachelogger> maybe maybe but just maybe you should first read about C and C++ in general?
<apachelogger> before you try doing Qt
<apachelogger> certainly would be an advantage
<apachelogger>     void setupUi(QDialog *GoToCellDialog)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: whatever makes you think that the QDialog is a parent?
<c2tarun> hmm.... yup, I was wrong.
<apachelogger> well, not entirely
<apachelogger> amongst other things it will be parent of just about every element in your UI
<apachelogger> that has further affects though
<apachelogger> a qwidget that is child of another qwidget belongs to the layout and thus graphical representation of the parenting qwidget
<apachelogger> so by calling setupUi you create elements and move them into the QDialog you pass as argument (visually, from a language POV they are of course part of the UI class)
<apachelogger> which in turn lead to the confusion with the wrong qdialog, as the wrong qdialog looked exactly like your qdialog was supposed to look, since you called setupui on it
<apachelogger> interestingly enough, since setupUi creates the objects on the heap it was a completely different lineedit btw
<apachelogger> (otherwise you'd still have gotten the call to the slot and stuff ;))
<c2tarun> apachelogger: got it :) you are genius ;) thanks
<markey> is an upgrade to Natty pretty much a safe thing now?
<markey> some friends warned me it could have side effects
<markey> like WiFi not working
<c2tarun> markey: well it wasnt working for me in beginning but worked for me now
<c2tarun> markey: which is your wifi card?
<markey> c2tarun: Intel Ultimate-N 6300
<c2tarun> markey: I don't think that you'll face any problem, only broadcom cards were freezing kernel
<markey> oh ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay now i'm stuck, a bit of help plz
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/y0O4O.png  and http://i.imgur.com/o6ekV.png
<shadeslayer> when you click on advanced status menu you get the other menu with loads of stuff
<c2tarun> can I add my name to this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O page?
<bambee> c2tarun: it's opened to everyone , imho :)
<bambee> so yes
<yofel> as remote participant sure
<Quintasan> ScottK: meh, he stopped responding :(
<Quintasan> ScottK: He's UTC+1, he also said evening would be better but he does not know the day
 * shadeslayer pokes apachelogger
<Quintasan> ScottK: I also managed to squish out from him that Tuesday or Wedensday would be the best for him
<DarkwingDuck> Wonder when nixternal was in here last.
<apachelogger> row row row ye boat gently down the stream
<apachelogger> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-prelink
<apachelogger> is there actually proof that prelink improves kde startup speed?
<apachelogger> cause I doubt it has much impact seeing as kdeinit is addressing the issue partially already
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it does
<apachelogger> also it pretty much always falls over when a static lib is linked against libc and libnss IIRC
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: at least after one run KDE runs better on my laptops
<apachelogger> proof, as in actual proof
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi
<apachelogger> no perceived mumbo jumbo
<Quintasan> no idea how to get you proof
<Quintasan> quassel starts in 2 seconds, not in 7
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how to test?
<apachelogger> profil0ring
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: just install it lol
<Quintasan> and configure magic in /etc/default/prelink
<shadeslayer> thats it?
<shadeslayer> installing
<shadeslayer> on my over crapped out root
<shadeslayer> /dev/sda5              46G   34G  9.8G  78% /
<Quintasan> expand it then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is your stuckyness?
<Quintasan> and it's like 700kb lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need to redraw a QToolButton on the flu
<shadeslayer> *fly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you haz telepathy KDE?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  http://i.imgur.com/y0O4O.png  and http://i.imgur.com/o6ekV.png << Once you click on advanced statuses, you get the old menu back, but i can't figure out how
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ( how to get the old status menu back by redrawing it )
<apachelogger> I do not has no brokenware
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> only tpware
<apachelogger> qml2 ftwins
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<shadeslayer> you mean pr0nware
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just remove one menu and add another
<apachelogger> in qml2 this would be super easy...
<apachelogger> lo DarkwingDuck
<shadeslayer> uhmmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how?
<shadeslayer> without changing the order of the buttons
<apachelogger> RTFM
 * apachelogger honestly does not know\\
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> I only have used QMenu like two times in my entire life or something
<apachelogger> menus are the shitz out of shitz
 * JontheEchidna will be off to the airport in an hour :)
<bambee> who is the developer of kcmgrub2 ? (I don't remember his irc nick...)
<superfly> how do I tell someone in canonical that perl-modules 5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1 is corrupt?
 * superfly can't install anything because of that stupid package
<bambee> superfly: ask on #ubuntu-devel
<superfly> bambee: will do
<bambee> or contact the developer who made the last bump via email. (aptitude changelog perl-modules)
<superfly> bambee: thanks... wasn't sure how to go about this
<bambee> yw :)
 * apachelogger thinks ulysses needs to pick up apachelogger at the train station for he might get lost otherwise
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you gone yet?
<JontheEchidna> nein
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when are you arriv0ring btw?
<JontheEchidna> will be in about 30 minutes, and I'll be in an out of chat
<JontheEchidna> I'll be getting to the airport at....
<JontheEchidna> 12:15
<JontheEchidna> on sunday
<JontheEchidna> so maybe I'll be at the hotel by 1300 or 1400?
<JontheEchidna> bambee: Artimus_Fowl
<bambee> JontheEchidna: thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, you are also arriving the early
<JontheEchidna> the emaily said that they wanted us there by sunday night
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should you run into ulysses, tell him he needs to pick me up around 1500 at keleti pályaudvar
<apachelogger> public transport in budapest is madness right there
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> well, I suppose metro 2 and switching to tram 4 or 6 ought to work... possibly
<JontheEchidna> me getting their early is probably good
<apachelogger> more time to get wasted before mark arrives? 
<JontheEchidna> last time I missed the shuttle due to a volcano, and then ended up taking public transportation. The bus got a flat due to our insane bus driver, and I got off a bit too early and ended up hitch hiking for the last 2 miles
<JontheEchidna> are all bus drivers insane in europe?
<apachelogger> most of them
<apachelogger> oh noes
<JontheEchidna> trying to figure out flemmish bus stop names is not fun
<apachelogger> I accidentially closed the firefox
<apachelogger> mehs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: brussels?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> it's partly why I got off too early last year
<apachelogger> ah, the best thing is when someone tells you to go to a bus stop in french but eventually all the signs happen to be flemmish in that particular part :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> that said, knowing english, germand and french it is difficult to get lost in brussels
<apachelogger> hence it only happend to me once, I think, I cannot particularly remember
<JontheEchidna> bbl
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-08
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<c2tarun> apachelogger: hey I solved yesterday's problem of QDialog as parent. I changed the parameter type of gotocelldialog's constructor, created the QDialog object first and then passed it as parent. :)  But still now a showing parent only is not displaying anything, I gotta either show each element manually of just show GoToCellDialog. Finally I understood. Thanks ;)
<Quintasan> yofel: shadeslayer: I haz arrived
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<yofel> yay :)
<Quintasan> The room is...
<Quintasan> fucking awesome
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> Gotta look around for my roomie
<Quintasan> bbl
 * afiestas is on his way, at geneve airport right now
<Quintasan> afiestas: cool
<QuintasanDroid> someone tell apachelogger to get his lazy ass over here
<QuintasanDroid> yofel: any idea who is over at Budapest already?
<QuintasanDroid> damn I already forgot where my room is xD
<QuintasanDroid> afiestas: I will be hanging around the lobby, I am wearing deep green tshirt and I have long hair :P
<QuintasanDroid> duh
<afiestas> QuintasanDroid: okz, I will arrive in a couple of hours though
<Nightrose> yofel: ping?
<Nightrose> yofel: i am on natty and experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/+bug/772631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772631 in kile (Ubuntu) "kile don't insert the symbols on teh left panel after a click" [Medium,Fix released]
<Nightrose> i see you fixed it - great!
<Nightrose> wondering if/where i can get the updated package
<QuintasanDroid> yofel: >teh left
<QuintasanDroid> :D
<Nightrose> QuintasanDroid: hmm?
<QuintasanDroid> oh nothing, Im just amused by the small typo in bug description
<Nightrose> -.-
<Quintasan> Nightrose: Could you try installing the same pacakge from oneiric:
<Quintasan> ?
<Nightrose> QuintasanDroid: 1) i'd rather not screw up my kile - really need it
<Nightrose> 2) i have no idea where to get it
<Quintasan> Nightrose: I'll try fixing together something
<Nightrose> thanks!
<Quintasan> Nightrose: natty?
<Nightrose> yes
<JontheEchidna> rodrigo and I are on the shuttle bus
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: YEAH
<Nightrose> not on a boat?
<Nightrose> lame
<Nightrose> :D
<JontheEchidna> it is raining at least...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I will be hanging around in the lobby, I'm wearing a green tshirt and I have long hair :P
<JontheEchidna> no trollface shirt?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: unfortunately it didnt arrive on time
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: But I brought stepmania pad with me, so we can  watch apachelogger dance
<JontheEchidna> wifi on the bus == sweet
<Quintasan> my shitty phone couldnt connect to it
<Quintasan> >_<
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> we're finally on the move
<Quintasan> this laptop is uber slow
<Quintasan> Nightrose: gonna take a while, uploading to my ppa, is that okay with you?
<rbelem> o/
<Nightrose> Quintasan: think so :)  any other scary stuff in there?
<rbelem> heya JontheEchidna 
<Quintasan> \o
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> Nightrose: hmm, not really
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Nightrose: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa  <-- should be there shortly
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<Quintasan> gah
<Quintasan> sheytan: \o
<Nightrose> Quintasan: thanks!
<QuintasanDroid> derp I keep losing wireless reception
<JontheEchidna> [07:34:42] <-- QuintasanDroid has left this server (Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<JontheEchidna> ^lol
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: !!!!!!!!!!
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: Thanks.  I'll see what I can do with the schedule.
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: Great.
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: Where are you now?
<ScottK> I'm at the hotel.
<QuintasanDroid> ScottK: Lobby
<ScottK> apachelogger: When do you arrive?
<ScottK> QuintasanDroid: Where?  I'm to the right of the big staircase as you walk in.
<yofel> Nightrose: it's in oneiric and I have a natty package in ppa:yofel/backports
<yofel> if it works fine for you leave a comment on bug 779203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779203 in natty-backports "Please backport kile 2.1.0~svn2010122beta5-1ubuntu1 to natty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779203
<yofel> ah, Quintasan got it for you already
<ScottK> yofel: I approved it.
<yofel> ScottK: thanks
<yofel> geh, 4.6.3 got announced 2 days ago and nobody of us noticed it it seems '-.-  http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-announce&m=130467903529980&w=2
<yofel> I'm off for dinner. I have a release news draft ready on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-463 if someone with access wants to check it
<c2tarun> what is the ppa for kde 4.6.3?
<yofel> c2tarun: the natty packages to go kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<yofel> *go to
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks :)
 * yofel wonders if bambee will show himself today
<c2tarun> yofel: last upload to this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa was three weeks ago .
<yofel> yeah, that was libqapt/muon for maverick
<c2tarun> yofel: then how can I get kde 4.6.3 from this ppa? it doesnt have it
<yofel> c2tarun: nobody copied it yet from ninjas, I'll do that in a bit
<c2tarun> yofel: ok.
<amichair> hey guys, why was guarddog removed from Natty? is there a good replacement?
<c2tarun> yofel: kubuntu-ninjas/ppa is only for KDE SC??
<yofel> c2tarun: can you rephrase that o.O?
<yofel> so far 4.6.3 is only in ninjas
<c2tarun> yofel: I mean in ninjas ppa do we have to upload only those packages which are included for kde sc?
<yofel> which others packages do you think of?
<c2tarun> well it doesn't includes all the packages in kde? does it?
<yofel> amichair: not sure, I personally don't use it, it was removed as part of bug 727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<amichair> yofel: any idea what the recommended replacement is?
<debfx> amichair: this might be a good replacement http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<debfx> though I don't think it's packaged
<amichair> debfx: then it's not a good replacement :-)
<yofel> c2tarun: well, the KDE SC includes all main KDE apps, although there are extra apps we use, but the KDE SC is what KDE officially ships
 * yofel goes copying packages
<amichair> !firewall
<yofel> what are we going to do for oneiric? upload or first merge with debian?
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<amichair> ubottu lies!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies!
<amichair> yes you do!
<amichair> lol
<yofel> ^^
<amichair> so, since guarddog does not, in fact, exist, is Gufw (Gnome) next in line? That's not very kubuntu-like :-/
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pics plz
<shadeslayer> usually the rooms are awesome
<yofel> alias launchpad='echo "Welcome to the management system of Timeout Errors, Timeout Errors and well.. Timeout Errors"'
<shadeslayer> you forgot to add wiki.ubuntu.com to that
<shadeslayer> yofel: and its a feature!
<yofel> no, that gives Internal Server Errors, not timeout
<yofel> *timouts
<yofel> *timeouts...
<shadeslayer> heh
<ulysses> whí thinks apachelogger I'll pick up him?:\ I'm not even on Budapest:P
<yofel> alias wikiubuntucom='echo "Welcome to the Wiki of 500 Internal Server Errors per day"'
<yofel> shadeslayer: happy?
<shadeslayer> very
 * shadeslayer is also tired
<c2tarun> yofel: pacakges copied?
<yofel> yes, not all are published yet though
 * yofel goes doing an upgrade test to see if anything needs a rebuild
<debfx> yofel: I think we shouldn't upload 4.6.3 to oneiric
<c2tarun> debfx: why so?
<debfx> 4.7 beta1 will be tagged soon anyway
<yofel> true
<debfx> but having our packages merged with debian before 4.7 would be good
<lucitu> yofel: quassel for one is not handling quassel-data proprerly from maverick to natty
<lucitu> *properly
<yofel> I was talking about natty 4.6.2 -> 4.6.3 in the PPA. But I think there was a fix pending for that quassel issue
<lucitu> yofel: got you.:)
<yofel> lp 777966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 777966 in quassel (Ubuntu Natty) "Quassel core unable to write to database after upgrade to natty" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777966
<yofel> lucitu: can you verify if that fix works if you're affected?
<lucitu> not sure but I have to purge quassel-data(maverick) first to get quassel after upgrade
<lucitu> right now I'm using it so it may have fixed it?
<yofel> the package from natty-proposed should fix it too
<yofel> it was a permission error, so a purge would probably fix it too
<yofel> k, update test went fine
<yofel> any objections against me posting the natty 4.6.3 release news?
<debfx> yofel: go ahead
<yofel> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-463
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: will provide pics later
<Quintasan> now we are going to drink something
<Quintasan> apachelogger the Butterfly has arrived two or three hours ago :P
<apachelogger> is today highlight apachelogger day?
<apachelogger> ulysses: yeah, I only now got to the hotel thanks you 
<apachelogger> got lost like 30 times
<apachelogger> I actually arrived at 1500!!!
<apachelogger> :P
<ulysses> udslogger: why didn't you use google maps?:P
<ulysses> actually I'm downloading Doctor Who
<c2tarun> yofel: wow you mentioned my name there in news :) thanks
<c2tarun> yofel: I made few errors, by not updating VCS link. How can I check which branch is owned by kubuntu-packagers?
<c2tarun> yofel: I made few errors, by not updating VCS link. How can I check which branch is owned by kubuntu-packagers?
<yofel> check every package? I updated most of them, but not all
<yofel> someone else can fix that for 4.7
<c2tarun> yofel: I meant how can I chek it from next time?
<c2tarun> for next time
<c2tarun> for/from whatever
<yofel> ah, they're in debian/control at the end of the source part
<c2tarun> yofel: no-no, you are not getting my question :( I mean you wrote in changelog that branch is owned by kubuntu-pacakgers. is it possible that an app is in kde-sc and branch is not owned  by kubuntu-pacakgers?
<yofel> ok, one or 2 weeks ago, all our packaging branches were owned by kubuntu-members, that made it impossible for non-members to commit to them which was a problem for ubuntu developers. We invented the kubuntu-packagers team to solve that and once natty was released we re-owned our branches from kubuntu-members to kubuntu-packagers
<yofel> that was done in launchpad. The problem now is that the Vcs- links in our packages still show the old URLs where the branches were owned by -members
<c2tarun> yofel: ok :) got it now 
<bambee> evening
<bambee> just curious, who sent me a memo ?
<bambee> ohh
<bambee> ignore my stupid question
<bambee> o_O
<yofel> ^^
<sheytan> Quintasan hey, you pinged me? :)
<bambee> Did someone already use tailor ?
<bambee> yofel: kde-l10n uploaded
<yofel> hm, you forgot to add ~ppa to the version, and I missed to notice it when I merged your branch -.-
<yofel> well, no easy way to fix that until 4.6.4
<yofel> other than that, looks good
<bambee> arrfff
<debfx> yofel: reading kde-packager I wonder if we should revert oxygen-icons to 4.6.2. what do you think?
<yofel> kde bug 272756
<ubottu> KDE bug 272756 in icons "Inconsistent oxygen folder icon in KDE 4 6 3" [Normal,Resolved: downstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272756
<yofel> urgh, yeah please do so, I just saw that mix up when changing the icon size in dolphin, this looks totally inconsistent
<neversfelde> yofel: yes, we have to find a solution there
<yofel> for now let's upload 4:4.6.3really4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1, then we can wait until the KDE folks think of something
<debfx> agreed
<neversfelde> yep
 * debfx wonders if amarok 2.4.1 should go into the updates or backports ppa
<debfx> i've uploaded it to backports for now
<udslogger> debfx: depends on the amount of change I'd say ^^
<udslogger> or rather, how sure you areit can og into updates ;)
<udslogger> anyhow
<udslogger> I fear I am suffering from tiered eyes
<udslogger> so
<udslogger> niters
<debfx> udslogger: it's amarok so I expect new features and more breakage ;)
<udslogger> backports it is :D
#kubuntu-devel 2012-04-30
<Riddell> gooten morgan
<tazz> o/ Riddell 
<tazz> shadeslayer, ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<Tm_T> Riddell: this morgan? http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/
<Riddell> no no, I prefer this morgan http://www.mackenzie-morgan.com/
<shadeslayer> tazz: yes?
<Tm_T> Riddell: (:
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries
<BluesKaj> Hi all
* yofel_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: (Blue) Friendly Computing | Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | 4.8.3: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<yofel> pad cleared for 4.8.3, I put only precise there as for quantal I would just s/precise/quantal/ - please don't forget the SRU versioning
<yofel> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<Riddell> oh it's out?
<yofel> yeah, except for kdemultimedia it seems
<debfx> Riddell: could you please sponsor my cmake merge: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/cmake_2.8.8-2ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> debfx: into where?
<debfx> quantal
<Riddell> is it open?
<Riddell> oh yeah https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2012-April/000955.html
<debfx> yep it just opened
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> tell me that's the first upload to quantel we just made...
<bulldog98> yofel: do you do the libs?
 * bulldog98 hasn’t time for ~5h to do something
<jussi> Riddell: it seems the kmix bug is fix commited, can we pull it in as an SRU?
<Riddell> hope so (but I can't today)
<yofel> ok, kdemultimedia tarball fixed
<BluesKaj> yofel, reinstall kubuntu-restricted-extras , or will the change be reflected in the repos ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: are we building 4.8.3 for Quantal first?
<shadeslayer> or directly precise
<shadeslayer> ( notes say precise, just want to confirm )
<yofel> build it for precise, we can upload to quantal, but doing the packaging twice isn't worth it at this point IMO
<yofel> precise is more urgent
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 407 * debian/ (7 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - Drop kubuntu_fix_nepomuk_utils_crash.diff, applied upstream - Add new symbols to libkdecore5.symbols and libkdewebkit5.symbols - Update kdelibs5-dev.install and kdelibs5-experimental-dev.install
<yofel> kdelibs up
<yofel> shadeslayer: just remember to use the right version for precise
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: isn't meta-kde up yet?
<yofel> in a few sec
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (changelog rules) Bump KDE version to 4.8.3
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 97 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<ScottK> yofel: For quantal, please change boost versions to 1.49 from 1.46.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Jonathan Kolberg * 28 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 167 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * Rebuild for .pot generation
<bulldog98> yofel: btw do we bump the deps in control nowadays?
<yofel> well, kde-sc-dev-latest at least
<bulldog98> ah ok that’s still in the kgetsource stuff
<bulldog98> yofel: upload as ubuntu0.1~ppa1 ?
<yofel> right
<bulldog98> ok I changed that in kgetsource :)
<bulldog98> localy
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Jonathan Kolberg * 61 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: any idea how to fix http://paste.kde.org/466340/ (kdegraphics-mobipocket)
<yofel> sorry, not now. Headache blocking my brain -.-
<bulldog98> yofel: in smokegen should I add /usr/lib/libcppparser.so to not-installed, since it’s a private lib?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: any idea how to fix http://paste.kde.org/466340/ (kdegraphics-mobipocket)
<yofel> more like dev-symlink
<yofel> add it to not-installed
<bulldog98> ok
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Jonathan Kolberg * 28 * debian/changelog * New upstream release - added libcppparser.so to not-installed
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<bulldog98> yofel: g8
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Jonathan Kolberg * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza] Jonathan Kolberg * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor] Jonathan Kolberg * 24 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> so I’m off for this night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-01
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bambee> what about "Kawaii" ? (which means "cute" in japanese)
<Riddell> bambee: slap it on the etherpad
<apachelogger> congrats on precise
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: where do we have that etherpad?
<bambee> yeah congrats on precise, excellent release , really :)
<rbelem> bulldog98, http://notes.kde.org/kubuntubrand
<bulldog98> thanks
<Riddell> bulldog98: are you still hoping to port ubiquity to QML?
<Riddell> should we have a session on it at UDS?
<bulldog98> Riddell: not this circle
<bulldog98> I have to much to do for university to get to coding
<bulldog98> and I think we might want to wait for QtQuick 2.0
<Riddell> very sensible, too many people would say they'd do it even if too busy :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does "Debate adding pommed to Mac ISO's" mean?
<bulldog98> rbelem: why don’t we have all patches of plasma active in our packages? I can see the point in some, but still we then could create an extra -active package for that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Muon Discover is the name for the QML UI?  worth discussing at UDS?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: why wait for qq2?
<Riddell> Darkwing: are you wanting a session on docs?
<Riddell> dantti: is print manager something we should be looking at for next cycle?
<Riddell> afiestas_: yo, what sessions do you want at UDS?
<Riddell> rbelem: anything kubuntu active to discuss at UDS?
<afiestas_> Riddell: "Kubuntu release date", do we want to keep releasing same day as Ubuntu?
<afiestas_> that would be one
<afiestas_> brb
<Riddell> afiestas_: didn't you want sessions with unity folks?
<afiestas_> yes, I have a txt somewhere with sessions for both, Unity and Kubuntu
<Riddell> afiestas_: we had the release date discussion years ago, I don't think anything has changed
<afiestas_> give me 15min
<Riddell> umm, imbrandon is on the UDS sponsorship list
<rbelem> Riddell, yup...
<rbelem> Riddell, lots of stuff...
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: want me to register a session?
<imbrandon> ahhhh home :)
<Riddell> welcome back imbrandon!
<BluesKaj> Well, I now have 2 important apps on the kde/Qt segfault merry-go-round
<Riddell> rbelem: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-q-active
<imbrandon> kk
<rbelem> thanks Riddell 
<Riddell> rbelem: can you edit the whiteboard there to add some bulletpoints as starters for discussion?
<rbelem> Riddell, some points added :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: hey I already test it :P
<rbelem> bulldog98, :-D i mean testers for more hardware
<bulldog98> rbelem: ah
<bulldog98> rbelem: maybe I should by a vivaldi tablet :)
<rbelem> bulldog98, same here, do you know if it is available already?
<bulldog98> rbelem: I think I read something about beeing avaidable this week, but maybe you should poke aseigo with that :)
<rbelem> nice :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: btw do you have any idea for the error I get when I try to build some of the packages? see the ninja pad
<rbelem> bulldog98, ninja pad?
<bulldog98> rbelem: see topic
<rbelem> bulldog98, seems to be a build depends error
<rbelem> bulldog98, is it a unittest?
<ScottK> qt4-x11 4.8.1 is in unstable.
<bulldog98> rbelem: seems so
<rbelem> bulldog98, is libssl-dev listed in the build deps?
<bulldog98> rbelem: nope
<bulldog98> rbelem: but it worked in 4.8.2, so why doesn’t it works now?
<rbelem> bulldog98, they probably added something new
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> but why in kde-wallpapers? e.g
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Macbook Pro's need a extra package called pommed to make special hardware keys like volume/backlight control by default 
<ScottK> bulldog98: If adding libssl-dev to the build-deps doesn't fix it, I would ask cjwatson.  He made a number of late changes for openssl.
<shadeslayer> And since we can seed universe packages into ISO's now, it should be default in the images from now on ( it's sepcific to Macintosh hardware which is why we just need to add it to mac specific seeds )
<ScottK> I don't think our images have been demoted yet.
<ScottK> I'd wait until after UDS.
<shadeslayer> Right, but we are moving to universe for sure right?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I assume so, but I don't think a formal decision has been taken.
<shadeslayer> oh ... hmm
<shadeslayer> I assumed so as well, which is why I put that in for discussion
<ScottK> I think it'll probably go that way.
<shadeslayer> I hate mailman-owner day
<nixternal> anyone here build the kubuntu cds familiar with the tools used?
<shadeslayer> uh kind of
<shadeslayer> I remember something to do with chrooting
<nixternal> are you using live-build or ubuntu-cdimage?
<shadeslayer> neither
<nixternal> you don't the customization from scratch setup?
<nixternal> s/don't/doing/
<shadeslayer> oh nope, I downloaded the ISO, mounted it, chroot'd and upgraded some stuff
<shadeslayer> nixternal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Obtain_the_base_system I think
<shadeslayer> But that was like 18 months ago
<nixternal> yeah, it works for testing a setup, but when you are building a derivative it isn't the best route
<shadeslayer> true ... I'm not sure how LP builds the ISO's though
<nixternal> documentation for the way ubuntu does it is so scarce it isn't even funny. thankfully turnkey puts most of their stuff out there so I can read their scripts & make sense of stuff
<nixternal> mint doesn't put that much stuff out there, or if they do it is hidden
<nixternal> well, cjwatson put out last year that they switched to live-build, and then i look at his bzr repos and there is ubuntu-cdimage. i am close to success with live-build and far from it with ubuntu-cdimage
<nixternal> and i found ubuntu cd building documentation on a debian mailing list. 
<shadeslayer> heh
<nixternal> if i could figure out how to get 2 extra repos in live-build, i think i am golden. then i set everything up with either a trigger script or cron job and my client will be wicked happy
<shadeslayer> nixternal: There's a question regarding that on ubuntu-devel :D
<nixternal> and let me just say this, creating a derived ubuntu distro sucks. they aren't as logical as kubuntu is with packages & what not
<shadeslayer> or that's what I think Chase is asking
<nixternal> is it newer?
<shadeslayer> nixternal: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-May/035171.html
<nixternal> haha, damn
<nixternal> might help if i read my email
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Jonathan Kolberg * 30 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Darkwing> Riddell: Not nessesarilly... I had added to the list on the wiki of what I wanted so far.
<rbelem> afiestas, ping
<rbelem> agateau, ping
<afiestas> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> afiestas, i need help with a tableview and checkbox
<rbelem> :-)
<afiestas> rbelem: aha ?
<rbelem> afiestas, the is at kde:scratch/belem/filesharing/filesharing.git
<afiestas> can't check it just now :/ what problem are you having?
<rbelem> afiestas, i need one checkbox inside a column and without spacing
<Mamarok> how can bug 986744 be confirmed with that little information?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986744 in amarok (Ubuntu) "On session start, amarok throws error: Process for file protocol died unexpectedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/986744
<debfx> "confirmed" in launchpad means multiple people think they have encountered the same bug
<debfx> so basically there is not much difference between new and confirmed
<waterstorm> on which date kde 4.8.3. is going to release?
<Ezim> waterstorm, http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule
<Ezim> I think our ninjas will bring it when they have time. it will be soon I think :).
<waterstorm> Ezim: thank you for the information ! :-)
<Ezim> waterstorm, np.
<Mamarok> debfx: multiple people actually was just two, and the second one is mentioned nowhere
<debfx> well two are multiple
<Mamarok> still, there is close to no information, confirmed should only been set if it is reproducible with proper information, and I can't reproduce it
<yofel_> Mamarok: no, *that* is what "Triaged" means, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<Mamarok> yofel: right, you have triaged as well, I am more sued to bugzilla
<debfx> launchpad just auto-confirms bugs when >= 2 people marked the bug as "affects me"
<debfx> I have no idea why someone though enabling that feature for ubuntu is a good idea
<maco> the kubuntu naming discussion..i just looked up "friend" in russian, as i had forgotten it.  if i romanize the letters:  drug
<Mamarok> lol
<Riddell> mm maybe not
<nixternal> Mamarok: what is the package I need for the 'last.fm plugin' that amarok screams at me for? i know i used it just a couple of weeks ago, but that laptop is dead & i got a new one
<nixternal> i can't stand listening to last.fm through anything other than amarok, because unlike everything else in the repos, you can crank up amarok loud and control the eq like a champ :)
<Mamarok> nixternal: you talk about a self-compiled amarok?
<nixternal> nah, in the repos
<Mamarok> in the kubuntu package you need nothing more, just activate the last.fm plugin in the settings
<nixternal> hrmm
<Mamarok> enter your credentials
<nixternal> when i try to pay tag radio it says i need a plugin and it pops up a little box asking if i want to search for the package, which doesn't work btw
<Mamarok> nixternal: whut? That is weird
<nixternal> The following plugin is required:  * LASTFM protocol source              Do you want to search for this now? [Search] [No]
<nixternal> a 'Looking for plugins' dialog with a progress bar pops up and then goes away :/
<Mamarok> where on earth does that come from, who packaged that?
<Mamarok> that shouldn't happen, unless the package was compiled without last.fm support, only explanation I have for that
<Mamarok> yofel: any ideas?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-02
<jussi> nixternal: fwiw, I get the same issue
<nixternal> re amarok?
<jussi> yeah
<jussi> Riddell: so who is making the shortlist? 
<jussi> Darkwing: ^^^
<Riddell> jussi: it's on my todo list for this morning unless you're volunteering
<jussi> Riddell: I can make a shortlist, but what is the criteria? only those that fulfill all the requirements? 
<jussi> or do we cull other things+
<jussi> ?
 * Riddell nudges jussi at his /msg
<Mamarok> jussi, nixternal: please check with the packager of Amarok, there must be an error somewhere
<yofel_> Mamarok: amarok is built with liblastfm enabled though, I'll see if I can reproduce that
<Mamarok> yofel_: thanks. Tha error shouldn't happen, and I don't see how it could
<yofel_> okaaaay... reproduced
<Riddell> yofel_: I fear I won't be much help with 4.8.3, I'm feeling overloaded currently and need to concentrate on UDS and name et al
<yofel_> sure, I have a cold myself, but feeling better now so I'll continue with it today I think.
<yofel_> Mamarok: I fear I can't quite figure out how to use last.fm, never used it before. That the plugin search you get is the gstreamer codec search isn't making things clearer either. Maybe try the VLC backend for phonon (phonon-backend-vlc) so we know if this really has something to do with gstreamer (nixternal: can you try that too if you have time?)
<Riddell> I thought lastfm player didn't use gstreamer?
<Riddell> yeah it just depends on libmad directly and talks to alsa or oss
<Riddell> last fm through amarok I guess would send an mp3 stream to amarok which uses gstreamer
<Mamarok> yofel_: I don't have that problem, it is jussi and nixternal who have that
<yofel_> well, I got it too, but can't reproduce it now. Maybe it happens only once?
<Riddell> afiestas: nudge nudge, if you want sessions at UDS they need to be registered now, we also need to give the unity guys some warning to prepare their thoughts
<afiestas> Riddell: okz, can I have 15min more?
<Riddell> sure
<afiestas> Riddell:  I'm really interested on discuss about release date
<afiestas> but you told me that topic was already covered
<afiestas> (still interested in knowing your thoughts but I can do that while having dinner xD)
<Riddell> afiestas: when KDE moved to a 6 monthly release we had a discussion about moving kubuntu to match that
<Riddell> we decided against it since moving closer to the KDE SC release would mean less stable software and a lot of extra burden to be out of sync with ubuntu 
<afiestas> I don't want to match that
<afiestas> having Kubuntu releasing .3 is nice
<afiestas> exactly
<afiestas> what I want to do is actually delay the release 
<afiestas> Ubuntu release is Unity Ubnutu big day, we won't spoil taht
<afiestas> no matter how much we grow, it is Ubuntu's day to shine, not ours
<afiestas> I know we can release earlier, so then 2 weeks after or so should be ok
<afiestas> media is sooooo hungry of news that with 2 weeks should be more than enough
<Riddell> afiestas: trouble with that is 2 weeks after is UDS
<Riddell> and we'll get people going "oh why isn't kubuntu out yet you're just slow"
<Riddell> but really can't release during UDS, and UDS is very important to the whole ubuntu process which we want to be part of
<ScottK> afiestas: Since we get the point releases in even after we release, I don't think waiting for a particular point release is needed.
<afiestas> ScottK: mmm indeed
<shadeslayer> oh yay, I'm hit by bug 340495
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340495 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[cowbuilder-dist] fails if /home is on different partition than /var" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340495
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/ (changelog control libkactivities-bin.install) * New upstream release - add activitymanager_plugin_globalshortcuts to libkactivities-bin.install
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 214 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - drop patches applied upstream: + Reduce-the-timeout-in-KItemListKeyboardSearchManager.patch + Fix-drag-drop-cursor-issue.patch + Revert-the-2.0-decision-to-always-use-KB-for-file-si.patch
<shadeslayer> mmm .. symbols being removed :/
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/467318/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: from the git log:
<ScottK>     Backport of all the ResourceWatcher changes from nepomuk-core.
<ScottK>     
<ScottK>     The two repositories diverged too much for me to easily backport
<ScottK>     commit by commit.
<ScottK> Probably worth talking to Sebastian Trueg about.
<shadeslayer> Yep, I know
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'll use X-Debian-ABI for now
<ScottK> Does anything build-depend on kde-runtime and do we care?
<ScottK> Binary new in an SRU will be a tough sell.
<shadeslayer> libnepomukdatamanagement4 and plasma-active
<shadeslayer> well ..... the first one doesn't count
<shadeslayer> I guess we can let it slide?
<shadeslayer> projects.kde.org looks fugly
<shadeslayer> uh well ...
<shadeslayer> the slot now accepts a QVariantList instead of a QDBusVariant
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 34 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> Does anything else use it?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: my main concern is Plasma Active, but since we're going to rebuild that stuff anyway, I can let it slide
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 106 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/467342/
<ScottK> OK.  Make sure you set a high enough build dep
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> I've also emailed upstream
 * BluesKaj wonders when virtuoso bug will be seriously examined . It uses up large amounts of cpu while doing nothing "waiting fro something to happen"
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i would remove kmix instead
<Peace-> for veromix
<Peace-> just crash :)
<BluesKaj> kmix isn't a problem here
<Peace-> it just crashes
<Peace-> changed a few stuff on volume 
<Peace-> and => crash
<EagleScreen> yes, it has crahed for me 
<EagleScreen> I think it crashed when I muted it
<Peace-> it's a known bug
<BluesKaj> Peace-, how are kmix and virtuoso linked?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: there is not a link
<Peace-> BluesKaj: the sentence was i would remove kmix for veromix 
<BluesKaj> , errands ...BBL
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bye
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 107 * debian/ (changelog control kdepim-runtime.install) * New upstream release - update kdepim-runtime.install (libnepomukdatamanagement-copy was renamed to kdepim-runtime-dms-copy)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 35 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 27 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<ScottK> Riddell: You should probably make sure we have the "Python 3 only on the 12.10 desktop CD ( Foundations )" session covered as it will impact Kubuntu when common things start going Python3.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<ScottK> Probably "Qt 5 ( Other )" too.  Sneaky of them not to invite you.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 636 * debian/ (changelog control) * Add missing epoch in breaks/replaces of libkwinnvidiahack4 * Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 637 * debian/ (9 files in 2 dirs) add missing files
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 638 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream release - Add kubuntu_fix_gleffects.diff so opengl effects are installed.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 639 * debian/changelog reword the last changelog entry
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 149 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> Riddell: what’s about updateing owncloud in repro to 3.0.3?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Jonathan Kolberg * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - add libssl-dev to build-dep - bump Standards-Version to 3.9.3 (no change)
<nixternal> i wish i could punch synaptiks in the face
 * ScottK holds synaptiks up by the collar for nixternal.
<maco> nixternal is back?
<nixternal> yeah buddy!
<nixternal> but not to work on kubuntu, i want to work on something else :)
<BluesKaj> that's why I always used a mouse with my laptop
<nixternal> BluesKaj: i am too, and synaptiks is supposed to shut off when I do that. it does for the most part, but out of the blue my trackpad will just enable itself and i am typing everywhere
<nixternal> thank god it doesn't matter in vim
<ScottK> What do you want to work on?
<nixternal> ScottK: you don't get the inside joke with that one? that 'not work on kubuntu...something else' is an inside joke. you know :)
<ScottK> Ah.  Got it.
<ScottK> The dog came in the bedroom and pooped on the floor at 6:30AM and it's been that kind of day.
<nixternal> oh this live-build is killing me
<ScottK> (old dog - he was trying to make it to the dog door and couldn't)
<nixternal> only at 6:30am? both my damn dogs do it whenever they feel like it
<nixternal> live-build is kicking my ass. i can create iso's, but they aren't good for nothing. i need all of the isolinux and what not in there
<nixternal> oh the humanity
<nixternal> need to take an iso break and work on my cloud project
<maco> ScottK: KC approves members and blueprints. also ~kubuntu-dev applicants? or is that a different team?
<Sput> does any of the kubuntians know which packages the "capset" and "chkstat" are part of? these seem to be non-standard/debian specific things, as I can't find them for Gentoo
<Sput> capset I can only find a reference to as a syscall, and chkstat seems to be some SuSE thing...
<Sput> (according to Google; since scripts running on my currently-not-reachable kubuntu box use those binaries, I assume kubuntu has them packaged somehow)
<maco> what version of kubuntu?
<maco> there are no files named either those things in oneiric according to packages.ubuntu.com's file search
<Sput> maco: it's 11.10...
<Sput> maco: I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm at my work laptop again and see what's happening there
<Sput> thx for now :)
<ScottK> maco: To be Kubuntu Dev you need to be a Kubuntu Member (approved by KC) and technically qualified (approved by kubuntu-dev).  Not all KC members are developers, so KC can't do both roles.
<maco> ok
<maco> so kubuntu dev does its own new member approvals
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> TB/DMB/whoever was the right entity approved this.
<maco> thanks :)
<nixternal> ScottK: DMB approved it, pushed to TB who 2nd it :)  ahh, the good ol' days
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK really forgets.
 * micahg is thankful that kubuntu devs usually don't break anything but their own packages
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-03
<Mamarok> nothing close to nothing about unity, could somebody tell me why bug 992262 would be an Amarok bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992262 in amarok (Ubuntu) "sound indicator not working after amarok close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992262
<Mamarok> oops, Knowing*
<nixternal> Mamarok: tell them to install kde and be done with it, then make the bug invalid because you gave them a work around ;)
<bulldog98> nixternal: oh that’s a nice one
<ScottK> Mamarok: I took a shot at it.
<JontheEchidna> lololol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/963696/
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?58619-Some-weird-notification-keeps-popping-after-a-boot
<Riddell> afiestas: have you worked out what sessions you want yet?
<Mamarok> ScottK2: thank you :)
<Mamarok> jussi: what happened to "Kune"?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 138 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Jonathan Kolberg * 23 * debian/changelog New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 153 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 152 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 172 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 200 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 201 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<Quintasan> Sup
<Quintasan> Time's up for me, tomorrow is the first exam, wish me luck every day from tomorrow onwards up to 11th of May :P
<Quintasan> I'll be available for work from ~20th of May
<ScottK> Good luck on the exams.
<Blizzzek> Riddell: i noted down this UDS event reg. ownCloud in Quantal. http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20593/kubuntu-q-development/  Another one as well?
<Riddell> Blizzzek: that's all yes, can you make it?
<Blizzzek> Riddell: as long as i calculated the time to CET correctly, yes ;) How to attend via Internet? Is everything done within the Pad?
<Riddell> Blizzzek: there's an audio stream you can listen to of the room and and irc channel so you can give back comments
<Riddell> details should be somewhere on uds.ubuntu.com
<Blizzzek> ok, i'll have a look
<Blizzzek> Riddell: found it, very well, even video streaming is included. but there is nothing about IRC channel – or will it be here then?
<ScottK> Blizzzek: It will be.  The IRC channel depends on which room it is and that tends to change as things go along.
<ScottK> Also, not all sessions have video.
<Blizzzek> ScottK: in case i don't find it out in time, i will ask here again ;) about video+audio the page says nothing more or less than "plenaries" 
<ScottK> Would someone please have a look at the stack trace in Bug #994056 and give me a suggestion on which package to blame?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994056 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "python2.7 crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidget::~QWidget()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994056
<ScottK> I don't think python2.7 is right.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: blame sip :P
 * shadeslayer looks at bug
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> I have crappy debugging skillz though, at most I can figure out NULL pointer crashes currently
<shadeslayer> ScottK: while I'm not completely sure, but this looks dubious :
<shadeslayer> #23 0xb6dcb109 in sipSimpleWrapper_clear (self=0xb535577c) at /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:9250
<shadeslayer>         vret = 0
<ScottK> It's easy to reproduce if you want to fiddle around with gdb and enhance your skillz.
<shadeslayer> heh, I'm already debugging a test right now, don't quite have the time, sorry
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> 4.8.3 is released.
<ScottK> How we doing.
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Jonathan Kolberg * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - Add libssl-dev to build-dep - Bump Standard-Version to 3.9.3 (no change)
<bulldog98> ScottK: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<Darkwing> ScottK, sorry, no one pinged me about this meeting...
<ScottK> Darkwing: No problem.  Riddell asked me to attend it earlier.
<ScottK> Darkwing: Please pm me the best email address to use for you.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you test kexi before uploading it?
<shadeslayer> and any known issues with using kexi?
<shadeslayer> hmm works just fine, it's not Ubuntu then
<bulldog98> Riddell: owncloud in repros has new bugfix release, can we update to that?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Jonathan Kolberg * 29 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Jonathan Kolberg * 165 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Jonathan Kolberg * 110 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: do you also do some of the remaining packages?
<yofel> bulldog98: yes, probably won't finish today though
<bulldog98> yofel: hm maybe we get it :)
<yofel> hm
<yofel> bulldog98: I'll go from the bottom
<bulldog98> ok
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Jonathan Kolberg * 114 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<yofel> bulldog98: qtruby doesn't need an update?
<yofel> if perl doesn't either we can drop smoke* too
<bulldog98> yofel: yep no change
<bulldog98> some of the stuff also has only documentation changes
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken] Jonathan Kolberg * 25 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - Add libssl-dev to build-dep - Bump Standard-Version to 3.9.3 (no change)
<yofel> yeah, although in most cases that's added desktop translations from what I've seen. I don't think we should drop that
<bulldog98> +1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/sweeper] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<bulldog98> yofel: gwenview has only a version change. Should I go for it?
<yofel> as in?
<yofel> bulldog98: it has a code change too, even if it's one line
<bulldog98> yofel: seems legit
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Jonathan Kolberg * 42 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: and now it’s at rev 42 :-)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=42&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 42 | Bugfix in KConfig
<yofel> sweeper on the other hand has only a changed doc/indes.cache.b2
<yofel> *bz2
<bulldog98> yofel: isn’t it index.cache.bz2?
<yofel> er, yes
<yofel> typoday
<bulldog98> what’s in that?
<yofel> doc index from what I see, and the change isn't worth it
<bulldog98> ok, so no kbruch todo
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/superkaramba] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktimer] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kremotecontrol] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Jonathan Kolberg * 22 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - Add libssl-dev to build-deps
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Jonathan Kolberg * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - Add libssl-dev to build-dep - Bump Standard-Version to 3.9.3 (no change)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kremotecontrol] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/printer-applet] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<bulldog98> yofel: should I rebuild stuff for .pot generation?
<yofel> bulldog98: no, I'm just syncing bzr with archive. The rebuild stuff was never committed
<bulldog98> ok
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgpg] Philip Muškovac * 14 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdf] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcharselect] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<bulldog98> yofel: ksnapshot changed kipi from hard dep to opt dep, should I rebuild (only changes the CMakeLists.txt)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/konsole] Jonathan Kolberg * 29 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcalc] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * Rebuild for .pot generation
<yofel> bulldog98: don't, not worth it
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to run iotop without root?
<shadeslayer> Tells me I need NETADMIN capabilities
<bulldog98> yofel: yep that was what I thought too
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you find that out tell me
<shadeslayer> heh :D
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/filelight] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ark] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<bulldog98> yofel: nearly through
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: how’s your WIP?
<yofel> :D
<bulldog98> ~6 left
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmag] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> :)
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kmousetool] Philip Muškovac * 11 * debian/changelog Rebuild for .pot generation
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/jovie] Jonathan Kolberg * 11 * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release - Add libssl-dev to build-dep - Bump Standard-Version to 3.9.3 (no change)
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<yofel> bulldog98: jovie done?
<bulldog98> yofel: yep
<bulldog98> yofel: only ark and the translations left
<bulldog98> and shadeslayer’s stuff
<yofel> hm
<bulldog98> yofel: how do we do the translation stuff
<yofel> pad out of sync?
<yofel> shadeslayer: kaccessible is a NOOP
<shadeslayer> NOOP?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: source not changed
<yofel> shadeslayer: nothing to be done
<yofel> bulldog98: l10n is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide (I'll do it)
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<yofel> meaning we're ~done
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> Nothing else I guess
<shadeslayer> :D
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ark] Jonathan Kolberg * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream release
<bulldog98> yofel: you were on sec faster in the pad
<yofel> hhe
<yofel> bulldog98: ksnapshot and ktouch done?
<bulldog98> all I had as WIP is done
<bulldog98> so we need an announcement
<yofel> I'll write that up as soon as someone tested the update
<bulldog98> yofel: hm so far I had no problems with the packages
<bulldog98> if lp finished building I’ll try a logout and login
<yofel> bulldog98: do we have an announcement from kde yet?
<bulldog98> yofel: seem, they haven’t, but the www/… is up according to kde-packagers
<yofel> yeah, I'll update that, but the publishing will have to wait for the announcement
<ScottK> If that's up, we can upload.
<yofel> well, at least our announcement
<ScottK> yofel: No.  Once that's on packagers, it means the code is public and we don't ened to stay private anymore.
<yofel> ScottK: so just the announcement has to wait but we can publish the packages?
 * yofel goes generating l10n in the meanwhile
<ScottK> yofel: yes.
<yofel> k
<bulldog98> yofel: I want to package the rekonq 0.9.2 release what series to use?
<yofel> quantal
<yofel> then for the SRU precise-proposed
<bulldog98> ok
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common] Philip Muškovac * 117 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release (svn: 1292309, type: stable) PPA upload
<bulldog98> yofel: I don’t have upload rights for archive what to do?
<yofel> bulldog98: give me link to .dsc and I'll sponsor
<bulldog98> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bulldog98/packaging/rekonq_0.9.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> bulldog98: rekonq up 
<bulldog98> yofel: ok how to fill a SRU?
<yofel> bulldog98: file a bug, then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<micahg> does rekonq have an SRU exception?
<micahg> *microrelease exception
<yofel> not sure, I *think* it does
<yofel> ScottK: ^ ?
 * micahg isn't aware of one and the only update done was for oneiric and I think that was due to it being a pre-release version
<micahg> it's a good candidate for backports if it doesn't have one though
<bulldog98> yofel: could you fill in? rekonq (git) doesn’t want to react
<yofel> not now, if it's doable I'll do it tomorrow. I'll only finish 4.8.3 today
<yofel> yay, build done
<bulldog98> yofel: that’s ok
<bulldog98> yofel: btw do we have something to get quantal for the ninjas ppa
<yofel> bulldog98: what do you mean?
<bulldog98> I made new pbuilder tars
<BluesKaj> so , 4.8.3 on the horizon soon ?
<yofel> the repos is initialized once you upload something
<yofel> quantal is enabled on launchpad otherwise
<yofel> BluesKaj: uploading: DONE, Q/A: TODO
<yofel> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<yofel> for those with ninja access: 4.8.3 is done for precise
<shadeslayer> testing
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , checking
<bulldog98> yofel: hm I’m not in that list
<yofel> Tm_T: add him please ^
<bulldog98> yofel: hm no problems so far
<shadeslayer> I'll need 1 hour 12 mins to confirm
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> gah, just hit my funny bone
<bulldog98> hm kontact uses 95% CPU
<BluesKaj> yofel, my launchpad repos are erroring out 404
<yofel> which one?
<BluesKaj> just a sec
<BluesKaj> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/ is one 
<shadeslayer>   GnuTLS recv error (-9): A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.
<shadeslayer> ahahaha
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: normal if you have not an ultimate connection
<shadeslayer> LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<BluesKaj> yofel, maybe my launchpad repos are out of date 
<yofel> BluesKaj: that doesn't have any precise packages
<yofel> once I'll publish the update it'll be in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<BluesKaj> yofel, should I add the ninja ppa ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: for now yes
<yofel> (sry, reboot issues)
<BluesKaj> yofel, I did but nothing changed
<BluesKaj>  I saw a small change indicating 4.8.2a, but that's all
<ScottK> yofel: rekonq does not.  Just KDE SC.
<yofel> ok
<yofel_> 4.8.3 copied to kubuntu-ppa/ppa and l10n is uploaded too. Someone please check if everything's right there after the packages are published.
<yofel_> ah, and whoever can do feel free to press the publish button for https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3 then, I'm too tried for proof-reading now.
 * yofel_ is off to bed - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-04
<ScottK> yofel: Published.
<seaLne> anyone here using owncloud over https in precise? mirall dosen't work on 2 precise installs for me but does on natty and oneric
<seaLne> i know this is a bit OT but i've already been discussing it on #owncloud and this seemed a good place to ask for other potential precise users :)
<Riddell> seaLne: hmm no I haven't and I don't think I even know what mirall is
<seaLne> the file sync tool
<seaLne> dragotin wrote it
<seaLne> it makes owncloud an awfull lot more usefull now
<seaLne> deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:ownCloud:devel/xUbuntu_12.04/ /
<seaLne> owncloud-client
<Riddell> oh aye, not looked it yet, that's on the things to be discussed at UDS list
<Riddell> seaLne: you've tried asking Blizzz?
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks ... ran the upgrade to 4.8.3 .. I now have no X server...chatting thru irssi . Error message just m, no X11 ...anyone else encounter this ?
<BluesKaj> yofel? ^
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: you did upgrade, and then restarted?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T:  yes . rebooted and also did a halt and boot
<BluesKaj> wonder if I need to reinstall my graphics driver , let me check
<yofel> BluesKaj: can you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<BluesKaj> yofel:  is that juat a folder , because I have to use nano and I'm not getting any text ..it's just blank
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's your X log file which should have the error if X fails to start
<BluesKaj> yofel:  there's no error listed , there's nothing
<yofel> BluesKaj: can you please run 'sudo service kdm restart' (or start) and see if the file is there?
<seaLne> Riddell: no i hadn't but dragotin was looking at it
<Riddell> dragotin, he's your man
<BluesKaj> yofel , x10 fatal IO error x11 (resource temporarily unavailable) on x server ":o"
<BluesKaj> looks to me like X is failing alright :)
<BluesKaj> I have 3 shells open so I'll be back , one is frozen in limbo
<BluesKaj> ok , yofel , fixed , had some partial upgrades to kubuntu-desktop that needed some help installing with the recovery kernel ..all seems fine now 
<yofel> *phew*
<BluesKaj> hehr :)
 * yofel gone for a while
<Mamarok> gosh, what did that guy in bug 992262 not understand?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992262 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu Precise) "sound indicator not working after amarok close" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992262
<imbrandon> morning all
<ScottK> Hello imbrandon.
<imbrandon> heya ScottK 
<BluesKaj> 'morning imbrandon
<BluesKaj> odd , during the 4.8.3 upgrade , I ended up with some partial upgrades to kubuntu-desktop that prevented X from loading 
<BluesKaj> had to use the recovery kernel 'repair broken packages" dialog to finish the install 
<Mamarok> ouch
<BluesKaj> yeah , aword to the wisw and all that :)
<BluesKaj> and those who can decipher my spelling 
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, is amarok still installing without mp3 capability on 12.04?  had a question about it this morning
<Mamarok> no idea
<Mamarok> that depends on the package whether it asks for codecs to be installed, and I am no packager
<Mamarok> somethig you don't need if you use the phonon-backend-vlc
<Riddell> we have installed with mp3 capability, that issue is 7 years old
<imbrandon> heh yea
<imbrandon> i was gonna say thats quite old
<BluesKaj> yeah , I've been using it for a while since my main media player is VLC and the DTS and DD audio streams are independent of the audio player itself , which I feed to a DAC rather than analog 
<BluesKaj> still see the amarok mp3 issue sometimes ...dunno why tho
<ulysses> will be 4.8.3 packaged for oneiric,
<ulysses> ?
<ScottK> No.
<KRF> how can i find out what git revision of Qt the libqt4-* packages are using on ubuntu?
<KRF> still having trouble how to do that
<ScottK> We use Qt releases, not git snapshots.
<ScottK> You can use rmadison $PACKAGENAME to see what versions are in what Ubuntu releases.
<KRF> ScottK: okay. doesn't really help but thanks :)
<ScottK> You should be able to look in Qt's git and figure out which revisons correlate to the releases.
<KRF> ScottK: sure, i know Git. i was wondering if you use some Git snapshot for ubuntu 12.04
<ScottK> No.  It's 4.8.1 plus some patches.
<ScottK> The patches may be post-4.8.1 cherry picks.  I haven't checked.
<BluesKaj> back to the tty yofel  , X doesn't load again , same error, also netbook wants to install , but it errors as well.. even after giving install request a no.
<yofel> wth. Do you have a network connection so you can pastebinit your full Xorg.0.log ?
<shadeslayer> KRF: ScottK Re: Qt Version, you can use kde4-config --version as well
<shadeslayer> ah you want git revision
<shadeslayer> ignore my comment
<BluesKaj> yofel http://paste.ubuntu.com/967321
<yofel> BluesKaj: that looks perfectly fine...
<BluesKaj> well, I've tried all the "tricks" in my "kit"and still no X 
<yofel> Riddell: do you remember how large the diff was for oneiric? IIRC it was almost a no-change backport.
<yofel> we already cut down the packages that were updated
<Riddell> yofel: yeah I think it could well have been nothing
<Riddell> hi ct529 
<Riddell> ct529: see http://jriddell.org/ "Packaging KDE SC in the Cloud "
<Riddell> my thinking on automating it would be to use ec2 to do a test compile and get logs for review
<Riddell> but the needs someone with some time to do it and knowledge of packaging and ec2
<Riddell> ct529: in the mean time what it needs is someone to do the packaging (trivial but repetative) and test compile it locally, review the logs, upload to launchpad, get testing, then move to backports/updates
<shadeslayer> yofel: you think libiodbc2-dev is a bit screwed up?
<yofel> it is
<shadeslayer> depends on libiodbc2 and iodbc, and iodbc depends on libiodbc2
<shadeslayer> circular deps ftw
<yofel> shadeslayer: we use something else now
<shadeslayer> huh?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> shadeslayer: see what neon does to soprano
<ct529> Riddell: yes, documentation? I see if we can set up something locally on the server, but cannot promise anything ....
<yofel> or the release package for that matter
<shadeslayer> k
<ct529> Riddell: I mean documentation about this automation of the process
<Riddell> ct529: there is none
<Riddell> since it's just an idea in my head
<ct529> Riddell: OIC
<ct529> Riddell: just opening the one about the cloud
<shadeslayer> yofel: ok, we use unixodbc-dev now
<ct529> Riddell: I will look into it, but I thought the process was already practically automatised
<ct529> Riddell: why do you think this rolling release idea is bad? It sounds good but we have not run any tests.
<Peace-> mm let me understand something about your kubuntu-default settings .... why on control there is only Depends: ${misc:Depends}, python, ttf-ubuntu-font-family, libnewt0.52 (>= 0.52.11-2ubuntu7)
<Peace-> where i can specify my own dependences ?
<Peace-> can i 
<shadeslayer> :/
<ScottK> Peace-: You're looking in the wrong package.  Look in kubuntu-meta
<ct529> Riddell: don't you think it would be possible to biuld a rolling release on top of kubuntu?
<Peace-> ScottK: ah
<Ezim> ct529, rolling release have it +/-
<ScottK> ct529: The Ubuntu release cycle has a definite up and down flow.  It'd be almost impossible to build a rolling release on top of it.
<ScottK> If you want rolling, use Debian Testing or Unstable.
<ct529> I don't know we have been suing kubuntu since 6.06
<ct529> but it is not completely free of problems either
<Peace-> ScottK: mm kubuntu-meta? i can locate with apt-get install ? 
<Peace-> ScottK: it seems no
<Peace-> can yo point me ?
<yofel> Peace-: kubuntu-desktop's source is kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> Peace-: it's a source package
<ScottK> Peace-: kubuntu-desktop is the binary you're probably looking for.
<ScottK> Then you'll want to learn about germinate and seeds.
<Peace-> LOL 
<Peace-> :) btw i have modified your kubuntu-default-settings 
<Peace-> and it seems perfect :P
<Peace-> konqueror just works out of the box now on gmail translator and google+
<ScottK> Please file a bug on kubuntu-default-settings and attach your patch so we can get it fixed then.
<Ezim> kubuntu rocks (spam) :=)
<ct529> Riddell: I am afraid I could not make sense of your EC2 automation presentation .... does it have only 8 slides or did I do something wrong?
<Peace-> ScottK:  :( i am not good on that stuff 
<Peace-> anyway 
<ScottK> Peace-: Time to learn
<Riddell> ct529: probably I made the slides with an expectation I'd be giving a talk with them
<Peace-> ScottK: this is the file even google docs works better  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/04/plasma-desktopL12385.png
<ct529> Riddell: I imagine :-D ....
<ct529> Riddell: I just wanted to udnerstand whether I had downloaded them all, or wheter it was something missing.
<ct529> Riddell: Is there a video of you giving the presentation?
<Riddell> nope
 * Peace- he thinks he should create a debian for his plasma-panels collection
<Riddell> but I want a script to build a package in KDE SC and a master script to control building the packages in the right order and putting them and logs for review
<ct529> Riddell: it would be nice to start with existing packages for 12.04 and see if it is possible to simply automatise compilation for 11.10.
<Riddell> ct529: yes that could be done, I mostly use bash for scripts when I do it
<Riddell> but that still needs someone to keep an eye on it
<ct529> Riddell: mmmm .... can you send over the scripts you already have?
<Riddell> ct529: I don't have any
<Riddell> i should have said "bash for loops" above
<ct529> Riddell: Oh I see
<Riddell> for package in *; do debuild; cd ..; done
<Riddell> that sort of thing
<yofel> I have this to offer: http://paste.kde.org/469400/ - which still needs to be run per-package
<Riddell> yofel: not like using dch? 
<yofel> well, I had that piece of code lying around from something else, so didn't bother to look at the dch parameters. which would work too
<ct529> Riddell: debuild?
<BluesKaj> well, kde 4.8.3 wiped my nvidia driver , and whatever repos it's packaged in isn't in my sources.list to re-install , or so it seems ..no installation cnadidate for nvidia-current
<Riddell> ct529: I fear you'll need to learn packaging before you can work on automating it
<Ezim> BluesKaj, how can that happend?
<Ezim> not even same depend.
<yofel> BluesKaj: the driver is in the main archive though. try refreshing the cache or use nouveau for now
<BluesKaj> yofel what's the nouveau driver package name?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, do you mean it removed or stopped working? sorry if I got all this wrong.
<Ezim> BluesKaj, nvidia just released new drivers.
<BluesKaj> Ezim:  which archive ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (installed by default unless you removed it)
<Ezim> if you use x-swat I think you will have tomorrow or so. 
<yofel> as long as the nvidia driver isn't installed and you don't tell it otherwise in xorg.conf X will use nouveau
<ct529> Riddell: I normally download the sources and package manually .... what is the problem with that?
<ct529> Riddell: and use dpkg-build
<yofel> ct529: Launchpad only accepts source packages and builds the binaries itself.
<Riddell> debuild is a wrapper around dpkg-buildpackage with some sensible options set
<yofel> ah, for local builds that's ~fine
<ct529> Riddell: oh, OK .... never used it though
<ct529> Riddell: does it make a substantial difference?
<Riddell> it's quicker to type :)
<Riddell> check the man page for details
<ct529> Riddell: yes, I am installing it now
<ct529> Riddell: will read the man
<Riddell> I have a script to start ec2 machines and set up for packaging but of course it'll need a lot more work to get it doing the packaging automated and then the controlling script would be a lot more work again
<ct529> Riddell: Sorry, I have to go, I will read the man pages and take it from there .... btw can you compile teh kernel with debuild?
<BluesKaj> whqat's blacklist file path for modules again ...I think nouveau is blacklisted here
<Riddell> ct529: dunno never tried
<BluesKaj> yofel:  ? ^
<yofel> some file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<BluesKaj> yeah , that's it  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ..I think
<yofel> ct529: theoretically yes, but needs some preperation first. There are some guides around the net. Someone else knows more probably.
<BluesKaj>  nouveau isn't working either , yofel  :(  ...and it's not blacklisted
<yofel> why does it fail now?
 * BluesKaj wonders if anyone else has repo=rted the same problem , or is this my unique sitauattion
<yofel> haven't gotten any PPA bugmail so far today at least.
<BluesKaj> yofel:  dunno , my bootup is behaving exactly the same 
<nixternal> bah...client wants me to do ipad dev work. don't even feel like researching that. anyone here do ipad or ios dev work?
 * nixternal looks at imbrandon 
<imbrandon> nix!
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> send it my way
<BluesKaj> me searches for 12.04 beta disk
<nixternal> imbrandon: do you need to have a mac to do ios dev work?
<imbrandon> not much man, not much
<imbrandon> yea
<nixternal> well that sucks
<nixternal> send me a mac :D
<imbrandon> heh brining 2 to uds
<nixternal> since when you do mac shit? i never figured you for someone who would go and buy a mac
<imbrandon> commin this time ?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> i don't do uds anymore
<imbrandon> heh all i own are macs now
<imbrandon> and 2 iphones and a ipad :)
<nixternal> heh. which macs do you have?
<imbrandon> but they all run linux :)
<nixternal> i should probably get at least a mac mini. that is cheap
<imbrandon> newest mac mini, i7 quad core, 8gb ram 
<imbrandon> then a macbook pro, i5
<imbrandon> quad core 8gb ram
<yofel> BluesKaj: sorry, I'm out of ideas then. nouveau should work as long as anything related to nvidia is removed.
<imbrandon> then a older macbook core 2 duo
<nixternal> itard! :p
<imbrandon> 4gb ram
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> you can do ios stuff if its just web fairly easy without a mac
<imbrandon> but if you want native apps you need a mac + xcode + a ios dev license
<imbrandon> for $100 a year
 * imbrandon has all of the above
<nixternal> ahh forget that noise
<nixternal> i don't feel like coding for wanna be baristas
<imbrandon> they pay extreemly well
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> a native ios project normaly starts about $10k before you even say what you want the app to be called
<imbrandon> and they eat it up
<imbrandon> assuming you can deliver
<imbrandon> erc
<imbrandon> etc*
<nixternal> it is such a saturated market. hrmm, though $10k for yet another fart app sounds enticing
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> i will stick with wonderful world of java
<nixternal> that's about as evil as i want to get for the time being
<nixternal> imbrandon: you still in KC these days?
<imbrandon> yup
<nixternal> didn't you move down south for a little while? or am i thinking of someone else
<imbrandon> yea moved to Nashville for a few yrs
<imbrandon> then to Reno NV
<imbrandon> now back in KC, lookin to move out to Cali maybe
<nixternal> hrmm, trying to get into country music, then wanted to work the moonlight bunny ranch ey :p
<imbrandon> lol
<Darkwing> nixternal, once i get to Fort Wayne ill be planning a trip to Chicago
<nixternal> 3.5 hours away :)
<nixternal> and why fort wayne?
<Darkwing> indiana institute of technology and family
<nixternal> why the hell won't gparted get in my damn live-build
<Ezim> hi guys is it only for me or other also. when I try to copy things from libreoffice with mouse it crashes.
<ScottK> Works for me.
<Ezim> ScottK, are you running 12.04?
<ScottK> Yes.  i386.
<Ezim> I am running latest libreoffice from ppa
<ScottK> OK.
<Ezim> maybe :) ninja packagers that bugs 
<Riddell> Ezim: we do kde here, libreoffice better in #ubuntu{,-devel}
<Ezim> Riddell, :) I am running kde/kubuntu. 
<Riddell> Ezim: kubuntu is just the kde packages in ubuntu, libreoffice is looked after by the desktop team
<Riddell> which isn't us
<Ezim> Riddell, thx.
<BluesKaj> reinstalled 12.04 / , but I'm not "upgrading" to 4.8.3 again .. so please don't ask , this last 'test" was almost a disaster...managed to get most of my settings etc back , but it was a waste of 5 hrs , just upgrading a point kde . :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-05
 * bambee is upgrading from natty to oneiric and then from oneiric to precise
<Ezim> hi guys/girls. g-morning. when will kubuntu-backports have 4.8.3? if I am not wrong 12.04 users already have it.
<chachan> hi guys, I would like to ask why do you consider to select gstreamer instead of another backend phonon-based?
<Peace-> chachan: well you need to ask this monday 
<chachan> Peace-: ok, I will :)
<EagleScreen> hello JontheEchidna, are you there?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<EagleScreen> hi
<Ezim> BluesKaj, hi my friend.
<BluesKaj> hey Ezim , EagleScreen 
<EagleScreen> Muon says that transmission-qt is supported until October, 2013, is it a mistake? shouldn't it be until April, 2017? this is for 12.04
<shadeslayer> EagleScreen: is it in universe?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, is your system working now?
<BluesKaj> Ezim, wll yes , but I'm on 4.8.2 ... had to reinstall the OS to /
<EagleScreen> shadeslayer: not it is in main
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<Ezim> BluesKaj, weird pointrelease messed up so much for you
<Ezim> it can be som nvidia driver related problem more then kde specific. they have released new nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> quite sure it was the graphics driver, but it doesn't make sense to you guys , however the fact remains that neither nvidia-current nor nouveau would work
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what happened?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, after upgrading to 4.8.3 , no X
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<BluesKaj> when rebooting
<BluesKaj> not testing it again , I'll wait til it's ready
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what did the logs say?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, nothing 
<shadeslayer> heh
<BluesKaj> gents , I'd like to use an extra internal hdd for testing , since my other pc mobo is kaput , any advice about how to install grub in that situation?
<BluesKaj> Ezim, shadeslayer, EagleScreen ? ^
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Ezim> maybe something of good
<Ezim> will take look if I find something easier
<BluesKaj> yes Ezim, he talks about partitions on the smae drive , mostly , barely mentions 2 HDDs
<BluesKaj> eer same drive
<Ezim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  should help
<Ezim> look for grup-install and direct.
<Ezim> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<EagleScreen> BluesKaj: if you are going to install Linux distributions in that disk, they should detect the other OS and add them to its own grub, also you may to install them without grub installation and later add the entries manually to your old grub
<Ezim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: iirc you install grub on the external HDD as well
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, yes I thought one grub install would be best , then access to both HDs and OSs is simpler, editiing grub.cfg shouldn't be too difficult with a little help
<shadeslayer> and then you can set the USB disk as the first boot device
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> it's a extra *internal* HDD
<shadeslayer> I read that as external :/
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what EagleScreen said
<BluesKaj> not a USB , it's going to mounted inside the pc , shadeslayer
<BluesKaj> already have one external sata drive for media
<shadeslayer> should work without the need for installing GRUB on the other HDD
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,right , so when the installer asks to install grub i just skip it 
<shadeslayer> yup ( There's a checkbox for installing GRUB iirc )
<shadeslayer> you'll need to boot into the older install and run sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok , probly gonna try the install later today, thanks
<ScottK> nixternal or JontheEchidna: Do either of you have any interest in kde-style-skulpture in Debian?  It's just sitting there in experimental and it seems to me it either ought to get uploaded to Unstable or removed.
<mgottschlag> hey, I am trying to build kde from source, and it wants libiobcd2 to be installed to build the soprano virtuoso backend (which is required by other parts of kde to compile without errors)
<mgottschlag> now libiobcd2 cannot be installed and seems to conflict with the system kde installation
<mgottschlag> I am using kde 4.8.3 from the PPA
<mgottschlag> can anybody reproduce that, and if, what causes it and how can it be resolved?
<mgottschlag> *libiodbc
<mgottschlag> (what I am trying to fix: http://paste.kde.org/469880 - what happens when I install libiodbc2: http://paste.kde.org/469862/)
<mgottschlag> (and I definately at least  spelled libiodbc2 right when I tried to install it -.-)
<shadeslayer> mgottschlag: haha
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> you need unixodbc-dev and this patch http://paste.kde.org/469388/
<shadeslayer> mgottschlag: ^
<mgottschlag> thx, I'll try that
<Ezim> have you guys change kubuntu backports ppa for 12.04?
<ScottK> There aren't any backport for 12.04 yet.
<ScottK> 4.8.3 should be in the updates PPA.
<Ezim> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.3
<Ezim> ScottK, mean if I wanted 4.8.3 for my 11.10. will ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports not get it?
<ScottK> We don't package that.
<ScottK> We'll do 4.8.3 for 12.04 and quantal.
<Ezim> ScottK, weird becuase 4.8.2 was there.
<ScottK> That was before 12.04 was released.
<Ezim> :( so I will not get 4.8.3. going to cry. 
<Ezim> :P
<ScottK> The way to get it is upgrade to 12.04.
<ScottK> There's only so many of us and we can only package for so many releases.
<Ezim> ScottK, I understand. np. I will upgrade during my summer break.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, maybe it's not such a bad thing , if your machine use nvidia graphics 
<BluesKaj> uses
<Ezim> BluesKaj, it uses.
<Ezim> but I compile my own :P drivers
<BluesKaj> Ezim, from git ?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, not really.
<BluesKaj> BBL, ...got some frozen apps here, damn kmail , I knew the relationship wouldn't last :)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=7b0d67ea826bec4521de42f96216d5d1&t=122606
<BluesKaj> interesting Ezim , but i prefer not to change drivers that already work well , but i
<BluesKaj> it's good to know that it's available 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, thats the reason I use my own
<Ezim> not depending on x-swat or anyone else
<Ezim> :)
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-06
<nixternal> ScottK: I used to maintain that in debian. i haven't paid attention if the developer keeps it updated (re: skulpture)
<ScottK> nixternal: It way behind in Debian.  Unless you want to maintain it, you should probably ask to have it removed.
<utu-san> no 4.8.3 for quantal?
<ScottK> Coming
<kio_http> Hi I was wondering when kde 4.8.3 will be in the main represitory or at least just the new kmix version.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * BluesKaj searches for virtuoso bug ...it eats cpu for no reason "waiting for something to happen"
<BluesKaj> using cpulimit in xterm , to keep it under 30%
<ali_> hi, how can i get the progress of synatpic from a command line?
<EagleScreen> did you remove firefox-kde-support? (KMozillaHelper)
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, my understanding is mozilla no longer supports kde integration ...dunno for sure since only seen comments in passing 
<EagleScreen> I will see if OpenSUSE keeps it for 12.2
<jacky> Is there a specific reason why they dropped KDE support?
<BluesKaj> jacky, a conspiracy against opensource ? :)
<jacky> From a open source foundation? :P Not likely XD
<BluesKaj> pressures from outside ...look at canonical dropping support for kubuntu ...it starts small ..thin edge of the wedge and all that
<BluesKaj> adobe flash 
<jacky> Would make sense, true. But Canonical had good reason; Kubuntu's really mature.
<jacky> And maybe it's because we like rekonq more than Firefox :P
<BluesKaj> jacky, like reqonk more than FF ? ..maybe in your circle , but rekonq is waaay too unstable to be a reliable browser IME
<jacky> I think it needs more usability testing imho
<jacky> and I was seriously considering adding a scripting API
<jacky> but then I saw someone mention support for Chromium extensions.
<jacky> but eh.
<jacky> maybe when school's out.
<BluesKaj> chromium isn't my fav , but it's stable 
<Darkwing> anyone there yet? :)
<Ezim> Darkwing, this is not the support section if your question is about support.
<Ezim> section/channel
<ScottK> Ezim: It's not.
<ScottK> Darkwing: I'm as there as I'm going to get.  How about that.
<Ezim> will we get gdebi for 12.10?
<Ezim> now to install deb files people needs to install gdebi or use command line
<Ezim> not the most userfriendly way
<ScottK> JontheEchidna will, I'm sure, fix that.
<Ezim> ScottK, did not really get you.
<ScottK> You want a user friendly way to install .deb files.
<Ezim> ScottK, exactly.
<ScottK> I think JontheEchidna will support that in muon* some way.
<JontheEchidna> use the qapt-deb-installer, which comes by default
<ScottK> Ezim: ^^^ use that.
<Ezim> qapt-deb-installer have not been good like gdebi
<Ezim> in 11.10
<JontheEchidna> it's had a bunch of improvements in 12.04
<Ezim> but then again I am using ppa for more up to date muon stuf
<JontheEchidna> and if there are still issues w/ it in 12.04, I'd encourage you to file bug reports
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, I have not installed 12.04 yet. but when I will do if there is a bug I will report.
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Ezim> JontheEchidna, muon packagemanager have been better with ppa I added. it is really fast and almost equal to synaptic.
<JontheEchidna> glad to hear it
<Ezim> muon software centre is fast, but not near ubuntu software centre. I hope improvement comes in this area.
<Ezim> other then that muon is much better then the crap that was installed by default before muon came
<ScottK> In fairness, Apper is much better now than Kpackagekit used to be.
<Ezim> ScottK, was the name of the "crap" apper? :)
<Ezim> first thing I did back then was installing synaptic
<Ezim> now atleast I am running muon 
<yofel> Ezim: you mean kpackagekit
<yofel> apper is fine from what I've seen (not used it much)
<Ezim> yofel, thx.
<Ezim> guys/girls blue system will pay after 12.04
<Ezim> is it to riddell only or more developer of kubuntu?
<ScottK> Ezim: It was kpackagekit when we had it.  It's called Apper now.
<Ezim> ScottK, thx for the info.
<Mamarok> ScottK: I think I give up on bug 994469, that guy is helpless
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994469 in The Sound Menu "amarok does not hide to sound indicator on close but terminates" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994469
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-29
<afiestas> there is a nasty crash in libkscreen that will be fixed tomorrow, get ready for package it
<afiestas> so we can distribute the fix asap
<ScottK> afiestas: Thanks for letting us know.  All we need is a patch and a test case.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1162216] touchscreen does not tap - sometimes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1162216 (by foggydude)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1162216 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "touchscreen does not tap - sometimes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<noMoreMrNiceGuy> this is why you should use kubuntu 13.04: http://netsozluk.net/why+you+should+use+kubuntu+13+04.html#cid
<Tm_T> eh
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion rekonq 2.3.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174223
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174223 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Please update rekonq to 2.3.0" [Undecided,New]
<smartboyhw> Anyone want to play with it?
 * jussi nominates smartboyhw
 * smartboyhw refuses jussi's nomination (at least for today)
<smartboyhw> I got a History test on Cold War tmr…
<jussi> smartboyhw: obviously you aren't properly informed... my nominations are unrefuseable :P
<smartboyhw> jussi: If one has the will, anything can be refuseable:P
<shadeslayer> untrue
<shadeslayer> jussi's nominations are truly unrefuseable
 * jussi hugs shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Proof?
<shadeslayer> I can't refuse his requests
<shadeslayer> be it Indian clothing or feature requests in KTp
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Indian clothing?!
<shadeslayer> yep, I got him a Kurta for UDS N (?)
<shadeslayer> jussi: I suppose you'll want virtual clothes now
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> nah...
<jussi> not that mean
<jussi> I do have things on my list though :D
<jussi> like tell me why my kwallet regularly (about every 2-3 weeks) gets corrupted. 
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> do you have Neon installed?
<shadeslayer> because I get that with Neon
<jussi> nope
<jussi> Im on 13.04
<Riddell> SRUs: print-manager, kscreen, kubuntu-settings (for plymouth).  anything else?
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Riddell:)
<jussi> Riddell: don't think so
<jussi> sudo ap-g
<jussi> whooops
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> now I know your password
<shadeslayer> it's "whoops"
<shadeslayer> :>
<jussi> cripes, I have this tiny dell laptop, it can handle this 1920x1200 scree
<jussi> shadeslayer: hahaha
<smartboyhw> jussi: :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: LOL
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what timezone are you in?  we don't seem to cross much on irc
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<apachelogger> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey apachelogger
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, BluesKaj hey
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<BluesKaj> hi rgreening , the more canucks the better it is :)
<BluesKaj> must be an auto join
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: for SRU no more subscribing of ubuntu-sru?
<ScottK> why do you say that?
<Riddell> mm there should be
<apachelogger> it's not clear from the wiki
<apachelogger> or maybe I am blind
<apachelogger> seems ubuntu-sru is subscribed by archive admins
<ScottK> If they aren't already they will be.
<apachelogger> too much babbling on that page
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: [ubuntu/raring-proposed] kubuntu-settings 1:13.04ubuntu12 (Waiting for approval)
<apachelogger> no-change upload to trigger update-grub for splash fixy
<smartboyhw> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely thanks, needs ScottK on that one
<apachelogger> Mirv: heya, any suggestions on how to resolve bug 1124149 ?
<ubottu> bug 1124149 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 power button always turn off system" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124149
<apachelogger> !find 1124149
<apachelogger> !find kernel-img.conf
<ubottu> Package/file 1124149 does not exist in quantal
<ubottu> File kernel-img.conf found in auto-upgrade-tester, fai-doc, kernel-package
<apachelogger> jussi: the bot is working on the quantal
<jussi> bah
<jussi> now I need to either invoke tsimpson or remember the changing command... sec, Ill go figure it out
<jussi> apachelogger: which release you want it on? Raring?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> seeing as that is latest stable :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: so, I still have no clue why the bug happens in the first place
<apachelogger> from a d-i POV everything seems to be the same way on ubuntu and kubuntu installs
<BluesKaj> oops , that was neat trick, 2 clicks of the mouse in the wrong sequence you guys disappeared , or I did :)
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj: You did
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-l10n seems not to be in any package
 * apachelogger sighs
<ScottK> apachelogger and Ridell: I asked slanagasek to review.
<apachelogger> kthx
 * apachelogger heads out before he starts crying over all the complicated issues
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: LOL
<jussi> !info kubuntu-desktop | apachelogger
<ubottu> apachelogger: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.276 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 54 kB
<apachelogger> jussi++
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1174361 for your attentions
<ubottu> bug 1174361 in print-manager (Ubuntu Saucy) "new printers are disabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174361
<Riddell> afiestas: did the kscreen patch appear?
<afiestas> rbelem: WIP
<Riddell> ok, good luck
<Mirv> apachelogger: doesn't ring a bell for me at least
<Riddell> dpm: are there templates for userconfig in the raring queue?
<Riddell> hmm, not convinced this is working https://merges.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> dpm: are there templates for userconfig in the raring queue?
<Riddell> volkan: userconfig should make templates, dpm will know why they haven't appeared but he's not answered yet
<volkan> Riddell: hmm i see. thanks. but sorry to say that again, but the docs files you sent me yesterday also was out of date, right? they are not from Raring templates? Because I could not find some of TR packages inside PO folders even though I completed all of them
<Riddell> volkan: hmm really?  that's the ones that launchpad gave me I'm pretty sure
<Riddell> volkan: there's some in a kubuntu/ directory for some reason
<Riddell> find . -name *po | grep tr
<ScottK> Riddell: the bug needs the test case and other SRU stuff.
<Riddell> ScottK: added test case, what's the other sru stuff?
<ScottK> That's the main one.  It's usually risk of regression, impact of the bug, IIRC.
<ScottK> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<volkan> Riddell: yes that found 4 tr files in: games, hardware, network, office, printing
<Riddell> volkan: how about e.g kubuntu-docs/docs/photos/po/kubuntu-docs-photos-tr.po?
<volkan> ops. i now checked the gz file again and everything is there
<c2tarun> is there anyone here who can guide me to a HowTo to develop a plugin for rekonq?
<volkan> i dont know why there were only en de and uk ones after I exported
<c2tarun> I remember shadeslayer working a lot on rekonq dev, but he seems to be away
<volkan> Riddell: sorry :/. my bad. now i have to play a little bit to create doc files from them
<volkan> i found some scripts inside the scripts folder, but probably i need more
<Riddell> c2tarun: #rekonq would be the best place no?
<Riddell> c2tarun: there's a few different types of plugins I think, kparts one of them
<Riddell> c2tarun: what sort are you wanting?
<c2tarun> Riddell: like Google Calendar plugin on chrome.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: I don't think you can write plugins like that at the moment
<shadeslayer> there's no framework in rekonq to support that
<c2tarun> when you select a word it displays meaning
<c2tarun> ohh...
<shadeslayer> though I suspect there was a GSoC proposal for that
<Riddell> volkan: one of the problems is that the .pot templates it out of date compared to the docbook so it's not really possible to merge in the translations
<shadeslayer> best to ask in #rekonq
<Riddell> c2tarun: what does that do?
<c2tarun> Riddell: select a word while reading any article and it'll display its meaning from Google Dictionary in a small popup
<c2tarun> no need to copy word and look for its meaning.
<c2tarun> pretty handy if someone is preparing for GRE/GMAT
<volkan> Riddell: ops. and probably this will require manual work
<Riddell> volkan: yeah, the .pot files need generating again, then the .po files merged in and only then the docbook made
<Riddell> it's all a mess, I'm sorry for the waste of time :(
<volkan> Riddell: if i cannot manage it i will copy and paste probably :). no problem. At least I have them now :)
<volkan> Riddell: btw, what do you think about this patch? https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/109611/ this is used since a long time in openSuse
<Riddell> volkan: hmm not sure there's much point, if you install from muon you can just run it when muon installs it
<Riddell> agateau: homerun doesn't do the recently installed thing does it? ^^
<volkan> Riddell: yes, but if you install more than one does it keep all of them?
<Riddell> volkan: mm I'm not sure
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Think you will have time this cycle to tackle plasma active in detail with me and yofel(probably) ?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> Good.
<shadeslayer> I'm working towards getting it up on the N10
<Quintasan> I was kind of lazing out this cycle
<shadeslayer> except lightdm keeps dying
<lordievader> Good evening.
<BluesKaj> lightdm seems to be a problem for some , especially those who try the autologin option
<ScottK> Would nodm be a better choice for active?
<BluesKaj> then login from the tty ?
<ScottK> No, nodm is an actual thing that essentially just does auto login.  It's not "no dm"
<sreich> what a misleading name ;p
<BluesKaj> ScottK, yes inapprpriate for sure
<markey> heh, MGräßlin really seems to hate Ubuntu :)
<markey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115606635748721265446/posts/Bpanfgyxy43
<ScottK> I can understand his frustration.
<markey> yes, me too
<markey> in fact we're frustrated too, because Amarok crashes all the time with 13.10
<markey> looks like a GStreamer regression, though. probably not Ubuntu's fault
<markey> I suppose you might also get a lot of bug reports for that
<ScottK> We currently have a mix of gstreamer 0.10 and 1.0 using packages in the archive.
<ScottK> I understand that if you try to use both, havoc can ensue.
<ScottK> Which reminds me ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: Are we switching to gstreamer1.0 this cycle?
<markey> I'm currently using the plain defaults. apparently both 0.10 and 1.0 are being installed
<markey> anyway, from the backtrace it all seems to be in 0.10
<ScottK> What's pulling in 1.0?
<markey> good question!
<markey> is there a way I can find out?
<markey> to be precise, I only have libgstreamer1.0-0 installed
<markey> that's probably unproblematic
<markey> all the rest is not installed  from 1.0
<markey> it's most def not causing these crash issues
<ScottK> aptitude why libgstreamer1.0-0
<markey> libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 Depends libgstreamer1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174501] Kubuntu 13.04 unable to shutdown/reboot/logout from KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174501 (by Nina)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174495 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174501 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 unable to shutdown/reboot/logout from KDE" [Undecided,New]
<volkan> Maybe i can also ask my question also here :)
<volkan> from askubuntu.com: I was unable to adjust my screen brightness and i changed my grub settings. Now I can adjust, but when I disable screen dimming for example, it does not take effect and dims the screen. I changed the values, but it does not seem these take effect.
<volkan> What else should I change to make them use my power settings?
<ScottK> Ah.  That'll do it: libreoffice-core Depends libgstreamer1.0-0 (>= 1.0.0)
<Riddell> ScottK: reading #u-meeting scrollback I'm not sure what the conclusion was on owncloud
<ScottK> Riddell: The conclusion is we should update dependencies if they are API/ABI stable and security fixes are included (so all using packages benefit), but otherwise we just stuff a copy of the newer lib in owncloud and use that.
 * shadeslayer looks at backlog and gets cracking on finishing pgst 1.0
<ScottK> cjwatson is going to write that up for the TB to review and unless someone objects, that's the plan.
<ScottK> Riddell: That's what you were after, right?
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see this? http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/short-tip-fix-qdbus-problems-during-a-kubuntu-upgrade-to-13-04/
<ScottK> Seems odd to me, but I don't use amd64.
<Riddell> ScottK: I guess so, but what about owncloud itself?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  That was kind of a given, it was about how we update owncloud.
<Riddell> so my SRUs should be good to accept then
<Riddell> lovely
<ScottK> Need to wait a bit for Colin to write the TB and for people to have a chance to scream.
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I can not mount /dev/"random" on my N7
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/zy5tDUj.png
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> ahoneybun: umm, what are you running?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I didn't know you had so much bandwidth?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's on my server
<shadeslayer> so not seeding from home :P
<shadeslayer> though I could potentially from my Raspberry Pi
<shadeslayer> but I barely have any up speed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I had Kubuntu Active on it
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I have a Pi! 
<ScottK> Isn't Pi armv6?  I don't think our stuff will work on that.
<ahoneybun> why can you not install steam from the Muon Software Center or apt-get
<Riddell> ahoneybun: err cool,how?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: probably it's in some funny canonical repository?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how what?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did you get kubuntu active on your nexus?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I used the -S 256M at the end of the last command to flash the userdata so it is not so much of a load to move to the Nexux7
<ahoneybun> it does not mount right though
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how do you mean doesn't mount right?
<ahoneybun> it drops to a text mode, something about initram and says it cannot mount /dev/somerandomtext
<Riddell> ah right
<Riddell> so not really kubuntu active then :)
<Riddell> that's not even linux loaded
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still got Konsole to say that it was fully loaded on it
<ahoneybun> the userdata anyway before the tablet just froze and shut off
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how do I go about more testing with it?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it doesn't need testing now,it needs debugging :)
<ahoneybun> I can't debug if I can't get it on my device
<ahoneybun> bbl 
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell how can I debug if I cannot install?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: well that alas I don't know, I got stuck too
<Riddell> it probably needs fresh nexus images made anyway, no point in using ones months old
<Riddell> ahoneybun: so poking ogra for new images would be a good thing to do
<ahoneybun> I was thinking that, the images part, this would be built from 12.10, we need 13.04 images
<ahoneybun> ogra?
<Riddell> is the guy who made the current image
<ahoneybun> oh how would I get in touch with him?
<Riddell> ping him on #ubuntu-devel usually
<ahoneybun> ok
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what timezone are you in?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: EST
<Riddell> that means nothing to me :)
<ahoneybun> its 6:30 pm here
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you're interested in helping kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> yes of course 
<ahoneybun> I need to go bbl, getting lunch
<Riddell> lunch at 6.30pm?
<Riddell> time for me to sleep alas
<ScottK> Riddell: ogra kicked of a rebuild of our nexus7 image for raring.
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/
<ScottK> (should be there in a couple of hours)
<ahoneybun> thanks ScottK for the info!
<ScottK> Or maybe in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/raring/daily-preinstalled/
<ahoneybun> ScottK: not found
<ScottK> (it won't be unless the build lands there - it'll still take awhile, just not quite sure which place it will end up)
<ahoneybun> I just say that those images say raring as well
<ScottK> Yes, the first location is the default location for the development series, which raring was until last week.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-04-30
<ahoneybun> So what will the new image be called? saucy?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174689] Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174689 (by yossarian_uk)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174689 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Riddell Good evening
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Greeting_Time
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Sorry, I'm a bit factual:P
<yofel> well, good morning folks for that matter ^^
<apachelogger> yo fel
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon yofel (LOL)
<apachelogger> trololo :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> we haz problem
<shadeslayer> appropriate-greeting-according-to-your-timezone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, X doesn't start
<shadeslayer> on N10
<apachelogger> anyone knows of the active?
<shadeslayer> no idea why
<apachelogger> cuz
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings-desktop needs to pre-depend grub
 * smartboyhw does not run Active on Nexus 10 or on whatever hardware
<apachelogger> but since active probably uses -desktop that sounds le fishy
<apachelogger> so perhaps we need kubuntu-settings-grub
<apachelogger> so kubuntu-settings-desktop suggests kubuntu-settings-grub pre-depends grub-pc
<apachelogger> desktop seed recommends kubuntu-settings-grub
<apachelogger> also that way a user may use something other than grub
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel, ScottK, etc: ^ if you feel like giving an opinion on a possible kubuntu-settings-grub
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174713] systemsettings package contains random plunder @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174713 (by Harald Sitter)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174713 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "systemsettings package contains random plunder" [Low,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: just read your email, what happens when there's a genuine bug in KWin
<shadeslayer> and it was not caught in the RC/Beta
<mgraesslin> bad luck
<mgraesslin> given the numbers I surrender
<shadeslayer> but then what if it's something that can be fixed in the point releases :S
<shadeslayer> heh
<mgraesslin> if I had any hope in it getting better I would not suggest something like that
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: and these reports don't come in when a Fedora release happens?
<shadeslayer> or a SUSE release?
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: https://plus.google.com/115606635748721265446/posts/GLnenbaughd
<shadeslayer> ah yes, saw that
<shadeslayer> maybe time to talk to the X people?
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: to make it clear: this is not a Kubuntu problem, it's a pure Ubuntu problem
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<mgraesslin> tried it
<shadeslayer> oh?
<mgraesslin> UDS in Florida we had a complete session
<shadeslayer> what was the conclusion?
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: interested in reading the rant I wrote yesterday and which is currently in my draft?
<shadeslayer> and look on the bright side, Canonical is going to withdraw from fiddling with X soonish :P
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: sure
 * shadeslayer rages at samsung
<mgraesslin> I don't exactly remember the outcome, but it was something like "if they need to change mesa for Compiz, they will do it"
<ScottK> mgraesslin: BTW, you're point about 4.1/4.2 graphical effects is wrong.  Fedora had those patches too.
<mgraesslin> ScottK: that's mentioned
<mgraesslin> (to be fair: that problem was also present in Fedora)
<ScottK> "Remember in 4.1/4.2 times the graphical artefacts? Only Ubuntu, because they had patches to X. I could go on so for release and release. It's always Ubuntu, always, always."
<mgraesslin> oh that's in the google plus posting
<ScottK> Yeah.
<mgraesslin> I realize I pasted the blog post in a query to shadeslayer, there I mention the problem but also write that it's in Fedora
<mgraesslin> s/is/was
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: IMHO you should blog that pastebin
 * mgraesslin is unsure about it
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong?
<yofel> Riddell: how about using the pad for the merge notes instead of trello? There we can at least just c&p the whole packagelist to make sure we don't forget something
<yofel> apachelogger: what's the problem with grub again? it being pulled into the active images?
<Riddell> yofel: yeah set that up if you think it's better
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> afternoon
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Just thought of it, the KC election nominations are closing today \o/
<smartboyhw> Ah not yet, tomorrow;P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: going to stand?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: No. The problem is that I don't know which three I should vote out of the four (or rather, who not to vote grr)
 * smartboyhw requests a live forum:P
<smartboyhw> I mean, it's so difficult to choose
<smartboyhw> All of them are KDE e.v. Members
<smartboyhw> All of them have a very substantial role in Kubuntu and KDE
<smartboyhw> Grr
<Riddell> try for a balance of skills
<Riddell> and for who will stay around longest :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Grrrr that doesn't help either. Privatr message?
<smartboyhw> s/Privatr/Private/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "Riddell: Grrrr that doesn't help either. Private message?"
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer> jono: have a minute?
<jono> shadeslayer, sure
<shadeslayer> jono: a couple of things from my interaction with some people over a linux mailing list in my area, they're a bit disappointed that Ubuntu.com doesn't feature links to debian.org on the homepage
<shadeslayer> for eg. kubuntu.org features that right on the homepage, but no such links on ubuntu.com
<jono> shadeslayer, we haven't had a link on there for quite some time
<jono> not on the front page
<jono> the target demographic of ubuntu.com are folks who want to learn about the functional benefits of ubuntu, so they are unlikely to go to the Debian homepage
<jono> so the link is better served on the community pages
<jono> which is what we are working on right now
<jono> shadeslayer, I have asked dholbach to deliver community.ubuntu.com (content) next month
<shadeslayer> I see, the second point that I've realized is, I couldn't find a link where the term 'ubuntu' was properly defined in terms of the Community / Product 
<smartboyhw_> jono: Where's dholbach BTW? Can't see him in IRC
<jono> smartboyhw_, we are at a sprint, so he is dipping in and out of IRC
<shadeslayer> for me the Ubuntu project represents the whole slew of flavors 
<jono> shadeslayer, you can see http://www.ubuntu.com/community but tbh, it isnt very good
<jono> this is why we are redeveloping the community pagtes
<jono> they just dont serve out community very well
<jono> so we are working on a truly dedicated community site
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: We have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite
<jono> it took a while as a bunch of people signed up to work on it and then never delivered their work
<shadeslayer> except, I couldn't find a single page where this was clearly defined so I could point someone to it
<jono> shadeslayer, as I say, we are working on this
<smartboyhw_> jono: Yeah sure I think we got most of them OK now :P
<jono> but ubuntu.com/community provides lots of info
<shadeslayer> okay, thanks for clarifying that
<jono> shadeslayer, np
<yofel> lol, quote of the day "<svuorela> yay. 0~. positive, but less than zero"
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer is waiting for live build to finish making a rootfs tarball
 * shadeslayer is learning about obscure temperature scales
<genii-around> Does Kubuntu installer use some different UEFI method than the regular Ubuntu ? user "roasted" in #k apparently can install Ubuntu but not Kubuntu 
<shadeslayer> genii-around: uh yeah, I had one report of this as well
<shadeslayer> please ask him to report a bug with full logs
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<xnox> genii-around: kubuntu does not have complete UEFI support, for UEFI support please install Ubuntu & then install kubuntu-desktop & remove ubuntu-desktop meta-packages to use kubuntu / KDE by default.
<shadeslayer> xnox: whats missing
<genii-around> xnox: This has been suggested to them already, actually.
<xnox> shadeslayer: seeding correct packages on the cd, and twiddling with cdimage to generate uefi/sb images....
<xnox> and testing
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> xnox: could you possibly spin up saucy images with those fixes?
<shadeslayer> then we can test next week
<xnox> shadeslayer: no, i can't. i don't know how to do that and don't have time to work on kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> okay
<xnox> it's a big chunk of work.
<shadeslayer> oh, like the way you said it, I thought it was trivial to do :P
<shadeslayer> FYI I'm using the ARM boxes for a bit
<shadeslayer> to build an image for the Nexus 10
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu-desktop still pulling in zenity
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174689] Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174689 (by yossarian_uk)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174689 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> Hi
<Laney> I'd like to upload user-manager and polkit-qt-1 to add consolekit depends as it uses the dbus interface. Any objections? (The long term fix is to use logind too)
<Laney> polkit-qt-1 appears to be in sync though, so if someone has commit to pkg-kde :-)
<yofel> Laney: sounds good for now if they'll stop working without it
 * yofel added a todo item for logind
<Laney> great
<Laney> the porting isn't too hard
<Laney> yofel: can you commit to polkit-qt-1 @ debian?
<yofel> Laney: I think I can..., but as I don't do much there usually I'll talk to the debian folks first. I can't upload it anyway
<Laney> yofel: right, but it's good to have it at least committed in there so it's not an ubuntu delta forever
<yofel> right
<Laney> uploading isn't so urgent; debian isn't doing this transition right now anyway
<Laney> Riddell: can I fix native-package-with-dash-version in user-manager at the same time? Do you have a VCS for it?
<yofel> Riddell: I updated the trello merge todo list with the full list of packages. It's worth a try at least
 * yofel is reasonably certain that he didn't miss anything
 * shadeslayer grumbles
<ScottK> Riddell, ahoneybun: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/raring/daily-preinstalled/20130430.1/
<Laney> yofel: both uploaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whatwhy?
 * apachelogger slaps shadeslayer with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-i386.manifest
<bmw> 13.04 recent upgrade, Dolphin file manager just freezes. Is this a known bug?
<ScottK> bmw: It's working for me.  I'd check and see if there's not a virtuoso-t process eating all your CPU.
<bmw> Nope. CPU is very quiet.  I
<bmw> I've rebooted the machine but no difference
<ScottK> amd64 or i386?
<bmw> amd64
<ScottK> I'm on i386.
<ScottK> Any amd64 raring dolphin users out there?
<genii-around> dolphin works fine here.
<ScottK> bmw: ^^^  it appears not to be a general problem.
<ScottK> Not sure what to suggest.  Maybe ask in #kde.
<bmw> Yuck! Time to troubleshoot. #kde, good suggestion. Thanks.
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-01
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dunno, I tried installing kubuntu-desktop in a armhf chroot
<shadeslayer> and it was pulling zenity
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's because zenity is still first choice
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think you can have a look at framebuffer stuff on the nexus 10 when we meet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure, shall I also write you a display manager?
<shadeslayer> yus plz
<shadeslayer> ;)
<yofel> shadeslayer: talk to the sddm folks whether they can do that?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<yofel> nvm
<yofel> didn't have enough coffee today yet
<shadeslayer> heh
<ghostcube> hi folks
<ghostcube> just updated 12.10 to 13.04 64 bit
<ghostcube> notices that a wrong qdbus package is installed
<ghostcube> its the i386 one instead of amd64
<ghostcube> :)
<yofel> o.O
<ghostcube> after installing qdbus:amd64 desktop works again
<ghostcube> only for info
<yofel> ghostcube: mind sharing your /var/log/apt/history.log?
<ghostcube> no problem pls wait a moment 
<ghostcube> yofel: history doesnt show do-release-upgrade from yesterday
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> is there anything in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ?
<ghostcube> yep history log 
<ghostcube> i will post it
<ghostcube> yofel: http://nopaste.info/4f9ca10823.html
<yofel> weird, that only shows qdbus:i386 for upgrade. Can you check in the old history logs whether qdbus:amd64 was removed at some point please?
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> but desktop worked fine tilll update
<ghostcube> after the update dekstop freezes with dbus error at kdm login
<ghostcube> is there any call changed inside maybe? so it needs amd64 
<apachelogger> yofel: this here issue may be related to the poweroff button always shutsdown issue which is also apparently due to qdbus transitional weirdness
<yofel> hum
<ghostcube> i searched some logs ut i cant find any removal of qdbus
<ghostcube> *but
<BluesKaj> I'm crossposting this , because I think it needs it. I wonder what happened to the 64 bit builds for the hdmi/intel audio patch that was published earlier this week , it. seems to have disappeared ..this is the 32 bit  url : https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages
<BluesKaj> hmm, ignore that post above , guess the 32 bit works on 64bit arch
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping pong
<apachelogger> yes?
<sheytan> apachelogger: what was that package i had to install to run the ldm theme we were working on?
<sheytan> it doesn't seem to work without it
<apachelogger> kubuntu-qtquick-components or some such
<sheytan> might it be, that without this, the theme doesn't even display on the list in kcm?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the theme rc file format and such schanged
<apachelogger> *changed
<apachelogger> so I guess that's why it is not showing up
<sheytan> well, do i still need those qtqucik components to make it work?
<apachelogger> yes
<sheytan> are they still somewhere in launchpad?
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> yofel: http://bd.summit.net/blog/2013/04/short-tip-fix-qdbus-problems-during-a-kubuntu-upgrade-to-13-04/
<Mamarok> why is kdelibs-dbg a hard dependency for amarok-dbg?
<Mamarok> it makes sense maybe, but some people have no broadband and not much sapce
<yofel> Mamarok: it recommends it, that's not a hard dependency
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Recommends: kdelibs5-dbg
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: I heard about that, but that doesn't tell how people got the 32bit version installed in the first place
<yofel> as qdbus:i386 being used on a 64bit system sounds kinda wrong
<Mamarok> yofel: ah, OK
<Mamarok> then that guy told it wrong :)
<yofel> Mamarok: what might have happened is that kubuntu-debug-installer just installs it as it's recommended
<yofel> you can't de-select packages there I believe
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it's not a package manager ^^
<yofel> would be cool if muon had a kpart it could just embed for that ^^
<Mamarok> right, that's why people are complaing that they have to install 280 Mb for "just Amarok"
<Mamarok> and I was surpised to hear it also install kdelibs debugging symbols
<shadeslayer> lol
<Mamarok> but fine for me, just a hard ride for people with little space and slow connections
<Mamarok> surprised*
<jazz> hi all
<apachelogger> if you have limited resources a locale trace may not be the best choice anyway
<apachelogger> unfortunately of course drkonqi has no approach to remote retracing in any capacity, so that is a bit fishy
<apachelogger> ... IMO a kpart would not solve the problem, you may still need to have kdelibs installed in order to get a usable backtrace
<apachelogger> in particular every amarok backtrace contains symbols from at least kdelibs and qt due to how k/qapps work
<apachelogger> if a user were to actively deselect stuff it would in many instance lead to a bug report, and then the triager asking for a complete backtrace, and then the user being frustrated because he downloaded some 50 mib and it still was not good enough
<apachelogger> (the entire trace experience is le crap, though that is a big and complicated issue from a KDE perspective)
<genii-around> Kubuntu support cycle matches regular Ubuntu ?
<yofel> genii-around: it should IIRC
<genii-around> yofel: OK, thanks
<yofel> genii-around: at least right now I don't think we have any differences for the LTS releases, for the normal ones we have the same support time anyway
<genii-around> yofel: Because I think the LTS are 5 years now unified, wasn't sure if still on 3 or went to 5 now too
<yofel> genii-around: 12.04 is 5, 10.04 is 3
<genii-around> yofel: Cool, that's what I thought but wasn't 100% sure.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<yofel> genii-around: wrt #kubuntu, we cannot put kde in the official backports. Too many dependencies to test
<genii-around> yofel: Is it still installable through the ppa?
<yofel> genii-around: the backports PPA has 4.10.2 for precise
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> precisely
<apachelogger> =D
<shadeslayer> the pun is strong in this one
<apachelogger> quite saucy statement
 * apachelogger emits yawning
<genii-around> Heh.
<yofel> now this is fun. I just tried to make an install using the mini.iso, which failed because d-i tries to run grub-install on the wrong disk o.O
<genii-around> Tries to run it on the DVD drive or something?
<yofel> on the flash drive (sda), the hdd is sdb
<yofel> ah lol, if I select "don't install in MBR" then I can manually select where it should install it on
<genii-around> Grub is very unintuitive. When I update my 10.04 on another partition in sdb it installs to sda then I have to go back, boot to my 13.04 on sda and re-run update-grub all the time
<yofel> brrrr
<yofel> bug 1174689
<ubottu> bug 1174689 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174689
<yofel> where is our desktop setup script again? this sounds fishy...
<yofel> plasma-desktop(2085)/plasma DesktopCorona::printScriptError: Startup script errror: "Error: TypeError: Result of expression 'panels()[i]' [undefined] is not an object. at line 46
<yofel> Backtrace:
<yofel> <anonymous>()@:46"
<afiestas> Riddell: do you know if we finally have daily snapshots for kscreen?
<afiestas> I'd like to confirm that the patch fixes the crash that is being reported, but we can't do that if we don't patch the package first :33
<Riddell> hum, didn't shadeslayer set that up ages ago?
<apachelogger> I don't think so
<afiestas> at the moment I wanted them for Quantal, now I need them for rarin
<apachelogger> neon has kscreen
<yofel> the source import is only used by the neon recipe, so it seems like that's all we have
<shadeslayer> yofel: kubuntu-default-settings
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> or kubuntu-settings-desktop now :P
<Riddell> afiestas: hum no I don't see it I'm afraid, I'm busy just now but can look at it tomorrow I think
<afiestas> will make the release then, and use the snapshots next time
<shadeslayer> I had to read that 3 times because I kept substituting kscreen with ksnapshot
 * apachelogger off
<yofel> hm...
<yofel>     //Create more panels for other screens
<yofel> why o.O?
<shadeslayer> because, panels!
<afiestas> apachelogger: so, I have a to do a release now
<afiestas> what dafuq should I do Sr?
<shadeslayer> releaseme?
 * afiestas installs ruby
<afiestas> not working
<afiestas> ._.
<afiestas> apachelogger: !
<afiestas> wakeup
<shadeslayer> it's software, did you expect it to work?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger FYI gstreamer transition is going to be blocked till we also port qgst
<shadeslayer> alternatively, we drop ktp and bring back kopete :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can you even build the CM TF101 kernel?
<Quintasan> not really
<Quintasan> as in
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<Quintasan> Do you want me to try?
<shadeslayer> no, I meant, have you even tried
<Quintasan> No, but I think it won't work 
<shadeslayer> because I get this : /tmp/ccQeqQD5.s: Error: .size expression for __tegra_cpu_reset_handler_data does not evaluate to a constant
<shadeslayer> with CM101
<shadeslayer> tell me about it :|
<Quintasan> you might want to try to backport some fixes from 3.1 divemaster
<shadeslayer> and the flipping Nexus 10 won't show anything on the screen
<shadeslayer> WHY IS THIS SHIT SO HARD
<Quintasan> it's not hard, it just requires special knowledge :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what's going wrong with X and the Nexus 10 though
<shadeslayer> I mean, no errors whatsoever, except some cryptic issues in lightdm
<yofel> meh, found the issue with the plasma script
<yofel> it's setting up panels for other desktops assuming the primary screen panel is already there - but it isn't
<yofel> Riddell: there?
<yofel> panel.height = panels()[i].height = screenGeometry(0).height > 1024 ? 35 : 27
<yofel> a) why set the height twice?
<yofel> b) are all panels supposed to have the same height?
<afiestas> Riddell: tags pushed, tarballs waiting to be moved
<afiestas> feel free to package it whenever possible
<afiestas> (libkscreen and kscreen 0.0.92)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Try adding KDE Microblog to your desktop and adding your twitter account
<yofel> does that still not work?
<Quintasan> if it doesn't crash the plasma-desktop then it fails to do anything because twitter asks you to input some pin number into the application
<yofel> brrrr
<Quintasan> I have no idea where the hell I'm supposed to input that
<shadeslayer> hmm actually
<shadeslayer> it grabs my gravatar
<yofel> it tries to open some window for identi.ca when I last tried it. But that didn't work right
<Quintasan> it also shows my avatar shadeslayer but first it crashes the desktop and even then it doesnt do anything
<shadeslayer> didn't crash for me
<shadeslayer> but yeah, nothing in the wiedget
<shadeslayer> *widget
<shadeslayer> aaaaandddd crash
<yofel> and empty folderview widget looks somwhat sad...
<yofel> *an
<shadeslayer> skype being wtf now
<yofel> skype itself or the discussion on the bug?
<shadeslayer> trying to buy credit results in a failed transaction
<shadeslayer> and I bought credits with the same card last time
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> and ofcourse, skype support is out
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> I just noticed
<Quintasan> but some plasmoids
<Quintasan> scale reaaaaaaaaaaaaly badly if you place them on an vertical panel
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1123126] 12.04 plasma init script order wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1123126 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04 plasma init script order wrong" [Critical,Fix released]
<yofel> /tmp/buildd/rekonq-2.3.0/src/webtab/webview.cpp:77:22: fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<yofel>  #include <X11/Xlib.h>
<yofel>                       ^
<yofel> compilation terminated.
<yofel> gcc-4.8 = usability++
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> clang like error messages ftw :)
<yofel> clang is still a tad better, but this already helps a lot
<shadeslayer> yofel: also, you won't believe it, if I go through the "Add new card" process in skype and pay that way, it works
<yofel> lolwhat
<shadeslayer> yeah :/
<shadeslayer> I suspect it's because of the 3D secure code thingum
<yofel> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.5.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175273 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "Please update kdevelop to 4.5.0" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20130430230347_Intel_Core_i_Haswell_Microprocessors_May_Require_New_Power_Supply_Units_for_PCs.html
<yofel> lol
<yofel> this skype bug is becoming a total chaos
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327/comments/100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327/comments/93
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> shadeslayer: there's *at least* 2 issues that can make skype crash
<shadeslayer> haha
 * shadeslayer hasn't had skype crash till now
<yofel> it seems like a 3rd one is using a newer glib than raring has
<shadeslayer> *newer* glib? :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: #97
<shadeslayer> *facedesk*
<shadeslayer> I need one kernel hacker pronto
<shadeslayer> git clone at 1 KBps 
<yofel> hopefully not the kernel
<shadeslayer> you hoped wrong
<yofel> my condolences
<shadeslayer> more precisely http://git.chromium.org/chromiumos/third_party/kernel-next.git
<shadeslayer> yeah, it's been cloning since 6 PM
<shadeslayer> so just over 6 hours
<shadeslayer> 74% done though
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1175168] Typo in kde-window-manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175168 (by Pierre Slamich)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175168 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Typo in kde-window-manager" [Low,Triaged]
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hi apachelogger
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: 
<ahoneybun> whats going on
<shadeslayer> well, cloning a kernel, objdump'ing my coursera assignment to solve it, and looking for kernel devs :P
<ahoneybun> oh any luck with the cloning? and kernel devs?
<shadeslayer> cloning has been on for 6 hours :P
<shadeslayer> almost done
<shadeslayer> 94%
<shadeslayer> can't find a kernel dev, no
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: oh wish I could help but I have no exp. in dealing with the kernel, I have not even built one for source
<shadeslayer> me neither
<ahoneybun> if there is something I can help with just tell me
<shadeslayer> not really
<ahoneybun> just saying
<yofel> ahoneybun: hey, how's the n7?
<ahoneybun> yofel: I can't get it past initram screen
<yofel> :/
<ahoneybun> does not mount right
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> I need new images
<yofel> ahoneybun: btw. the others already asked but I can't find any answer: what would you be interested most in with helping? Or anything you have some experience in?
<ahoneybun> yofel: yes, of course
<ahoneybun> I have some graphic design skills, web design, and I have seen some python 
<ahoneybun> and built some packages from source
<ahoneybun> or so the n7 says mounting /dev/mmcblk0p9 on /root failed invalid arguement
<ahoneybun> *argument
<shadeslayer> uhhhh 0.o
<shadeslayer> that's odd
 * yofel tries to remember what could cause an invalid argument...
<ahoneybun> I think Riddell is stuck at the same point
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well, I'll be meeting him soon, so maybe we can debug together
<ahoneybun> yea 
<BluesKaj> that sounds dangerous shadeslayer :)
<yofel> ahoneybun: thanks for the info, it's great to have someone with design skills. I work mostly on packaging, scripting or Q/A if you have questions there
<shadeslayer> "Tonight at 11, Exploding Nexuses after hackers get together"
<shadeslayer> He can have a look at my N10 and I'll look at his N7 :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/05/01/water-cooled-raspberry-pi-computer-complete/1
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: sudo fastboot -c "root=/dev/mmcblk0p9 ro console=tty1 rootwait rootfstype=ext4" flash:raw boot path_to_/moslo-nexus7/zImage-moslo
<BluesKaj> running 13.10 here, or what can be called a facsimile i guess , so far so good , onlu one little segfault with FF
<ahoneybun> is is same way this image is set up
<ahoneybun> the same dir
<yofel> shadeslayer: rofl :D
<shadeslayer> pro tip 1 : don't need sudo
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: uhhh ... I don't see a initramfs in there
<ahoneybun> I know but its the same dir /dev/mmclk0p9
<shadeslayer> same dir?
<ahoneybun> /dev/mmclk0p9 is the same directory that I am having issues mounting
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> well, /dev/mmclk0p9 is the userdata partition
<shadeslayer> you want to mount that as the root partition
<shadeslayer> except init is failing
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: are you sure you're using an ubuntu initrd
<ahoneybun> um, I'm using the images from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-preinstalled/current/
<shadeslayer> I always pack my initrd and kernel together
<shadeslayer> uhh yeah
<shadeslayer> I don't know if that bootimg has a ubuntu initrd
<ahoneybun> oh well I just followed the wiki
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: I should have something for you on Monday
<ahoneybun> ok thats fine
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1175299] kwin Plastik decoration displays the help-button wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175299 (by Allo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175299 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kwin Plastik decoration displays the help-button wrong" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> what happens if you install Ubuntu on the n7 and try to install KDE active afterwords
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> won't work
<yofel> I tried that with quantal, it was a mess
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu uses the Android bits like SurfaceFlinger
<shadeslayer> and AudioFlinger
<shadeslayer> or well
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> it uses some sort of PA plugin to interact with AF
<shadeslayer> but yeah, it uses AF
<shadeslayer> so when you try to run X11 that interferes with SF
<shadeslayer> and for reasons I don't know, you can't kill SF
<shadeslayer> I tried that
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> what about Ubuntu Touch?
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> same thing
<shadeslayer> yep
<ahoneybun> have you heard of unixstickers?
<shadeslayer> never
<ahoneybun> oh cool site with FOSS stuck 
<ahoneybun> http://www.unixstickers.com
<ahoneybun> they give some money to Linux Mint for the sell of their stickers
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to get the new Kubuntu 13.04 docs and read though those for errors
<shadeslayer> not sure why I'd pay for stickers you usually get for free at confs :P
<shadeslayer> I have like a whole bunch of them
<shadeslayer> I even have duckduckgo stickers somewhere
<ahoneybun> well I don't have any fests to go to
<ahoneybun> any that I can reach anyway
<shadeslayer> are you in the EU>
<shadeslayer> ?
<ahoneybun> USA, Florida
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> still more meetups than in Delhi/Gurgaon, India :P
<shadeslayer> UDS was once held in Florida, it was fun
<ahoneybun> I know I was in Plant City but I could not go as I could not drive at that time anyway, and never been on the highway
<shadeslayer> oh drat
<shadeslayer> I'll have to put my mouse in a separate bag and check it in :/
<shadeslayer> because they won't allow batteries on the flight -.-
<shadeslayer> I get to make presentations using my trackpad, hurray
<Quintasan> sahfdsahfsakhfiqhjoifwhaoiuf
<ahoneybun> oh
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/01/plasma-desktopvm1560.png
<yofel> what kind of policy is that o.O
<Quintasan> THAT'S INTERESTING
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's a policy on all the flights afaik
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: QML will fix all of that
<yofel> Quintasan: hm? (I like the background ^^)
<shadeslayer> QML is going to become the magic sauce of KDE
<yofel> shadeslayer: I obviously haven't been flying lately... july will be the first time in quite a while
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: look at the background of the calendar when I click on the binary clock
<Quintasan> can any of you reproduce that?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> ah that
<shadeslayer> plasma theme cache broken
<Quintasan> It's damn clean raring install
<Quintasan> wat
<shadeslayer> can't reproduce
<Quintasan> ehhh
<yofel> me neither
<shadeslayer> though font colors are all wrong
<yofel> but the theme is known to have rendering issues under some circumstances
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also, opera? really?
<Quintasan> maybe rekonq?
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> or bloatfox?
<Quintasan> readding the widget fixed that
<yofel> I use opera sometimes, it's not that bad
<yofel> not being able to open an accidentally closed tab is what annoys me, but that's all
<ahoneybun> weird
<shadeslayer> opera doesn't have ctrl-shift-t in 2013
<shadeslayer> doesn't classify as a browser then :P
<shadeslayer> When I discovered Ctrl+shift+t It was a whole new world ^)^
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<yofel> heh
<ahoneybun> maybe we should update the kubuntu-desktop image in the kubuntu-docs?
<yofel> wait, didn't we remove the docs?
<yofel> or which ones do you mean?
<ahoneybun> I just bzr from launchpad
<ahoneybun> the ones from lp
<yofel> ask Riddell what plans he had for the docs, I believe they're currently unmaintained
<Quintasan> it does lol
<ahoneybun> the xml in hardware is messed up
<Quintasan> ctrl+shift+t was in Opera since 9.81 I think
<yofel> ah ok, nvm then
<ahoneybun> a lot of them are
<yofel> I never knew the keyboard shortcut for that
<yofel> and in the UI I can't find that
<ahoneybun> yofel: can't I make the changes and then push it, then he can review them?
<yofel> ahoneybun: sure
<ahoneybun> maybe I'll wait on him before I put too much work into it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you never say hi to me :(
<apachelogger> afiestas: gimme a log maybe?
<apachelogger> also I fail to understand why people never get their tools lined up before they need them
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: he did I believe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kopete was here to stay anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: regarding more panels: more = better
<apachelogger> bug 1174330
<ubottu> bug 1142213 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1174330 emacs23/24 GUI does not start when run in Kubuntu 13.04 with oxygen-gtk theme enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1142213
<apachelogger> finally a feature that just happened
<apachelogger> I like
<yofel> apachelogger: well, that I can somehow understand, still needs fixing. And Riddell need to tell me what that code is supposed to do, right now it feels just wrong
<yofel> *needs
<apachelogger> it's so you get more panels
<yofel> I'm talking about
<yofel> panel.height = panels()[i].height = screenGeometry(0).height > 1024 ? 35 : 27
<yofel> "panels()[i]" is totally unpredictable at that poing
<yofel> *point
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> you only pasted one line :P
<apachelogger> and that is predictable :P
<yofel> grrrrr
<yofel> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/735926/ line 46
<yofel> IMO that's supposed to be
<yofel> -        panel.height = panels()[i].height = screenGeometry(0).height > 1024 ? 35 : 27
<yofel> +        panel.height = screenGeometry(i).height > 1024 ? 35 : 27
<apachelogger> that line is so shitty it makes me cry
<apachelogger> did I write that or Riddell?
<yofel> him
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> annotate says that was pulled in from upstream
<yofel> annotate says something about more panels as well
<yofel> + neon doesn't crash
<apachelogger> what's the sync then ^^
<yofel> dunno ^^
<yofel> uhm........
<yofel> apachelogger: that is upstream code actually
<yofel> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<apachelogger> I really do not think Riddell would write a chain assignment with ternary if
<yofel> but the panel is loaded *before* the code there
<yofel> so it works
<apachelogger> he's already not amused when I do pointer simulation in bash :P
<yofel> hehe
<apachelogger> yofel: what do you think by panel is loaded?
<yofel> loadTemplate("org.kde.plasma-desktop.defaultPanel")
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that kinda sorta is missng entirely
<yofel> upstream first loads the panel, then the code
<yofel> we do that the other way around
<yofel> which crashes, obviously
<apachelogger> yeah
<yofel> leeme try just reordering the code
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wait
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what we need to do is override org.kde.plasma-desktop.defaultPanel
<apachelogger> not 00-default
<yofel> good point
<apachelogger> we appear to only fiddle with the panel
<apachelogger> so loading the template rather than having to manually sync up 00-default seems the way to go
<yofel> how does one override the template?
 * yofel only started with plasma scripting today
<apachelogger> that I do not know
<apachelogger> assuming that was implemented corretly upstream you should just need to replicate the thing in kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> i.e. there's probably a desktop file in services that defines where to find the scripty
<apachelogger> so you'll need two files in kubuntu-settings
<apachelogger> or perhaps
<apachelogger> only replicating the code file may be sufficient
<apachelogger> in theory anyway
<yofel> well, just reordering the code fixes the crash
<yofel> that'll be ok as an SRU
<Riddell> yofel: you pinged?
<Riddell> been out doing business all day, still on the road
<yofel> Riddell: we're talking about our broken plasma init script
<Riddell> these support people seem like just our sort
<yofel> now that's good to hear at least :)
<Riddell> yofel: what's up with it?
<yofel> Riddell: crashes when you have more than 1 screen attached at login (bug 1174689)
<ubottu> bug 1174689 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174689
<yofel> *at first login
<Riddell> ug
<apachelogger> Riddell: like our sort? confused and overworked? :P
<yofel> lol
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what are you going to do with kubuntu-docs?
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah well SRU just move the crap to the top
<apachelogger> though the upstream code seems really fishy too
<apachelogger> no clue what panels() does
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hope some nice person comes along to maintain it?
<yofel> panels() gives you an array of all panels
<apachelogger> but to me that assignment reads like it is accessing the same panelInstance.height
<yofel> yeah, hence my confusion
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you're a nice person and want to maintain it,awesomeness!
<ahoneybun> I was looking into it and the xmls do not seem to work, they give a few error messages
<apachelogger> also binding the panel height to screen0's geometry rather than its respective screen's geometry seems wrong
<Riddell> ahoneybun: right, first thing would be to decide if docbook is actually what it need or if something like a wiki would be better, I don't really know
<ahoneybun> docbook is the program and wiki is internet based?
<Riddell> docbook is the xml it is currently in which through fiddly means gets turned into html
<Riddell> wiki is like wiki.kubuntu.org, a website that can be easily edited
<ahoneybun> wiki would much better but needs some form of offline viewing as well
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm adding a trello todo to look at that more closer
<apachelogger> so panel[i] == newlyCreatedPanel as i is always > 1
<apachelogger> albeit it fails because we have no intial panel for the intial screen
<ahoneybun> heck some of this is saying to use konqueror 
<apachelogger> iff the if >1 was not there or the panel creation was moved before the loop it would work
<apachelogger> (although without the if you basically get one panel you don't need and that panel will have the appropriate content ^^)
<Riddell> yofel: I synced 00-defaultLayout.js with upstream's default as much as possible
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, Riddell: there's an upstream tendency to eventually do away with docbook and use wikis so in due time that will probably solve itself
<yofel> apachelogger: just for reference, the bug I mentioned is an access on panels()[1] with only one panel present
<apachelogger> i.e. for offline viewing you could simply make a static html snapshot of the wiki at release day
<apachelogger> which ought to be simple enough at least with mediawiki
<Riddell> yofel: it creates a broken activity by default
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, that's what I said
<yofel> apachelogger: right, too tried to read -.-
<apachelogger> it looks 0 to n
<apachelogger> 0 => nothing happens
<apachelogger> 1 => code happens, i =1 but panels().length ==1, i.e. there is no panels()[i=1]
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: thanks for the info
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what do you want to do?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I /think/ a wiki would be better but really don't know, needs experi
 * Riddell runs out of battery
<yofel> apachelogger: ROFL
<yofel> upstraeam...
<yofel> a65d05f7 (Aaron Seigo    2011-04-30 13:01:38 +0200 15)         panel.height = panels()[i].height = screenGeometry(0).height > 1024 ? 35 : 27
<yofel> Author: Aaron Seigo <aseigo@kde.org>
<yofel> Date:   Sat Apr 30 13:01:38 2011 +0200
<yofel>     give me back my small panel!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: how would I go about getting into the wiki to do this?
<yofel> well ok, it's Davide Bettio that's responsible for the original WTF-ness of that line
<apachelogger> yofel: forget about that and tell aseigo that he writes ugly wrong code :P
<apachelogger> that should get things moving :P
<yofel> apachelogger: to save him, he only did s/768/1024/ there
<yofel> though he didn't fix it either
<apachelogger> the blame blames aseigo :P
<yofel> 9747b2e6 (Davide Bettio  2011-04-27 16:52:59 +0200 15)         panel.height = panels()[i].height = screenGeometry(0).height > 768 ? 35 : 27
<yofel> before that it was just
<yofel> db68adfd (Davide Bettio  2011-04-27 12:51:36 +0200 15)         panel.height = 27
<apachelogger> I like the current one better
<apachelogger> keeps people from tinkering with it :P
<sreich> yofel: what is that, a default?
<sreich> layout default, rather
<yofel> sreich: plasma default layout init script
<ahoneybun> does muon use kpackagekit?
<yofel> muon doesn't use packagekit
<yofel> and kpackagekit was what's now called apper
<ahoneybun> ok I'm updating the images for the docs
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1175299] kwin Plastik decoration displays the help-button wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175299 (by Allo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175299 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kwin Plastik decoration displays the help-button wrong" [Undecided,Invalid]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174605] No unlock dialogue after locking @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174605 (by naught101)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174605 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No unlock dialogue after locking" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> Plasma Workspaces 2, huh?
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: not sure either
<Quintasan> what you are not sure about ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> Plasma Workspaces 2
<Quintasan> Well, there is nothing to be unsure about, they will release them in Q2 2014
<Quintasan> and at least for 2 years we get bugfixes for 4.11
<Quintasan> and then we'll probably switch to Qt 5 for good
<Quintasan> Can't be sure about that but I guess that would be the best course of action for us imo
<ahoneybun> 4.11
<ahoneybun> in 2 years?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> ahoneybun: 4.11 will be the last feature release
<Quintasan> then we get only bugfixes for 4.11
<ahoneybun> no new features?
<Quintasan> Yes, no new features
<ahoneybun> cool I would love just bugfixes
<Quintasan> Whole feature development will move to Plasma Workspaces 2
<Quintasan> That said I'm going to bed
<Quintasan> 2 in the morning here
<Quintasan> Good night.
<ahoneybun> good night Quintasan its 7 pm here
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-02
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Where are you?  When it was 7PM for you, it was for me as well.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: Florida
<ScottK> ahoneybun: OK.  I'm in Maryland.
<ahoneybun> Cool someone in the US
<ScottK> There are a few of us.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is in New Hampshire.
<ScottK> Darkwing is somewhere west of us.
<ScottK> So is jjesse-home.
<ScottK> maco lives about a 45 minute drive from my house.
<ScottK> Those are just a few I know off the top of my head.
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> did not know that
<ScottK> agateau: I think I have forgotten to mention that I thought the installer changes in 13.04 were very nice.  It felt very modern and well designed.  Thanks.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1175299] kwin Plastik decoration displays the help-button wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175299 (by Allo)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1175299 in KDE Base Workspace "kwin Plastik decoration displays the help-button wrong" [Medium,New]
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: thanks for the nice and wonderful new bootsplash
<ScottK> OK, game on for the election.  Darkwing, valorie, shadeslayer, and yofel: let the campaign begin.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: http://tinyurl.com/cqklhq5
<ScottK> jussi or someone else who has ops, would you please add the /topic bit about the election in #kubuntu.
<ahoneybun> omg so hard to choice
<ahoneybun> oh I can't vote....
<ScottK> valorie is a USian too, BTW.  She lives in the far west.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Not this time, but stick with it and next year you will be able to.
<ahoneybun> oh I have talked to her once or twice
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I started work on getting the kubuntu-docs on the wiki
<ScottK> OK.
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> what do you think?
<ScottK> ahoneybun: volkan was also doing something on docs, I don't know the details, you might want to discuss collaboration next time he's here.
<ahoneybun> yea, Riddell says that no one is maintaining it, and it would be best to use a wiki and not docbook
<ahoneybun> I'm going to try to get it all up to date, I have updated some of the images as well 
<ahoneybun> well its time for me to go to bed.
<maco> ScottK: maco is buying a house about 50 minutes from your house, or 40 minutes if you use the ICC
<ScottK> maco: Nice.
<ScottK> Rockville?
<maco> not inside rockville lines
<maco> but just outside them
<ScottK> Actually depending on where, it could be 30.
<maco> Randolph Rd?
<ScottK> To go west on the ICC I can cut down Georgia Ave and get on the ICC from it.
<maco> Viers Mill / Randolph is the nearest big intersection
<ScottK> Wheaton then?
<ScottK> I know where that is.
<maco> its silver spring, since its not incorporated into either rockville or wheato
<maco> n
<Tm_T> morning
 * Tm_T is heading to releasepartyish event
<ScottK> I see.
<Tm_T> any last recommendations what I should tell about Ubuntu and Kubuntu communities for university tech students?
<ScottK> I think I might not use the ICC at all.  I might just shoot down Georgia, but I'd have to look at a map.
<maco> Tm_T: "we dont use git. yeah, i know."
<Tm_T> maco: naah, too technical (:
<Tm_T> they prolly don't even know difference between git and bzr
<maco> Tm_T: "warning: we occasionally get very passionate about....things we're passionate about"
<Tm_T> ah, yes, has to tell about different personalities, definitely 
<Tm_T> almost forgot that, thanks maco (:
<ScottK> Tm_T: One of the interesting aspects of Ubuntu as a project is there's essentially no job in the distro you can't do even if you don't work for Canonical.  To me it's amazing that since I'm a core-dev and an archive-admin I have the ability to upload and distribute arbitrary code to every single Ubuntu user in the world and yet there's nothing beyond the CoC and the LP terms of service in the way of an agreement with Canonical in a formal sense
<ScottK> .
<ScottK> I think that's pretty unique for a corporate sponsored distro.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> although Canonical has taken more grip on technical stuff, there's still room for community involvement
<Tm_T> I have slide saying that trademark is owned by canonical but Ubuntu is (owned by) the community
<Tm_T> actually, I'll show the slides, one moment
<ScottK> Canonical has only taken a grip where they are essentially doing all the work.
<ScottK> So it would be hard for them to avoid it.
<ScottK> (Not that I agree with all their decisions, I don't)
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/text/Ubuntu.odp
<Tm_T> I understood I have some 15 minutes to use so that's already plenty of stuff there
<ScottK> Tm_T: slide 2 - very/every 2 years
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> fixed and updated
<ScottK> Also, please don't say public domain, give it a license that accomplishes your goal.  It isn't legally possible to relinquish your copyright and declare something public domain in the US, so you're statement means you retain full copyright and there's no license.  Pretty much the opposite of what you were trying to achieve.
<Tm_T> ScottK: it isn't legally possible in EU either, actually, so ye have to change it
<Tm_T> ScottK: good point, thanks
<ScottK> Tm_T: It might be nice to put the other flavor web sites on the Interested slide.
<Darkwing> ScottK: Im in Indiana
<ScottK> Darkwing: That's definitely west of here.
<Darkwing> :D
<Tm_T> ScottK: hmmm, yeah
<Tm_T> that is also done
 * skellat is roughly equidistant between Cleveland, Youngstown, Southwest Ontario, and Erie PA
<Tm_T> skellat: I'm only ~2400 km north from that (and much more east)
<valorie> ScottK was right, I'm in the northwest; Seattle area specifically
<smartboyhw> Eh hum clearly I can't post to kubuntu-users without subscribing
<smartboyhw> But I don't want to:(
<valorie> did it bounce?
<valorie> because the admin(s) should be able to allow a post
<valorie> also, you can sub and then set yourself to no-mail
<smartboyhw> valorie: It just says I need to subscribe and re-send;O
<valorie> ok
<valorie> then they disallow that
 * valorie isn't an admin, so can't help
<jussi> ScottK: your edit went just fine...
<apachelogger> ScottK: some time ago you handed me a bug regarding smime or something not working in kleopatra, does that still need looking at?
<apachelogger> it would appear I did not put down a todo
<apachelogger> Riddell: was https://trello.com/c/lRxnI0fD fixed/uploaded?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you mail i18n about fixed moun templates?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it was
<apachelogger> Riddell: <3
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Don't kill me cause of my latest mail:P
 * Riddell huggles smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Riddell: :)
<apachelogger> Kubuntu seems more unwelcoming to Canonical decisions
<apachelogger> as if that were new :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: More & more:P
<apachelogger> we only ever supported ubuntu community decisions :P
<Riddell> Canonical is making more & more community decisions that affect ubuntu
<smartboyhw> :P
<apachelogger> albeit they are not community descisions if canonical makes them :P
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1167028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1167028 in kscreen (Ubuntu) "kdeinit4 segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]
<afiestas> apachelogger: we have done a release onlyu to fix that fast :p
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> why is the bug not closed then? :P
<apachelogger> also did anyone package that and stuff?
<Tm_T> huh, "Kubuntu — Ubuntu with the K Desktop environment"
<smartboyhw> huh
<Tm_T> what's K Desktop environment ?
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: KDE's full name
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: says who?
<Tm_T> there's no K Desktop environment
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: Wiki?
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: hm?
<smartboyhw> I forgotten
<Tm_T> smartboyhw: KDE is the community, and yes its just KDE as its full
<agateau> to be fair, it used to mean K Desktop Environment
<Tm_T> agateau: true (:
<agateau> but that was changed a few years ago
<Tm_T> KDE Software Collection is the full name of the desktop environment and the default software
<apachelogger> half my body fell asleep during that conversation
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: LOL
<apachelogger> Tm_T: there is no KDE Software Collection
<apachelogger> there is the KDE Plasma Workspace and other plunder
<Tm_T> apachelogger: anymore? I'm getting old for this (:
<apachelogger> it's when you cannot come up with a sane product name you start renaming on a yearly basis I guess :P
<Tm_T> Xfce is typed wrongly also,  http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<smartboyhw> Tm_T: Report a bug against ubuntu-website-content in Launchpad
<apachelogger> 1 → 75 of 99 results
<apachelogger> what's with all the bugs -.-
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 641712
<ubottu> bug 641712 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick, Natty and Oneiric)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641712
<apachelogger> can that go away or something?
<apachelogger> also KDM is apparently going away upstream next year
<apachelogger> or such be the plan for plasma workspace 2
<Tm_T> apachelogger: http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/softwarecompilation.php
<Tm_T> what's that? /:
<vHanda> shadeslayer: ping
<smartboyhw> valorie: Thank you for replying:)
<vHanda> Could someone check if this tarball is properly constructed? https://sourceforge.net/projects/soprano/files/latest/download
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> vHanda: mm something wrong there
<Riddell> all files prefixed with soprano-2.9.1TODO
<Riddell> with soprano-2.9.1
<Riddell> e.g. soprano-2.9.1TODO soprano-2.9.1backends/CMakeLists.txt
<vHanda> oops. I meant to do soprano-2.9.1/
<vHanda> urgh. I just released I checked by untarring 2.9.0
<vHanda> *I just checked by
<vHanda> Riddell: fixed - https://sourceforge.net/projects/soprano/files/Soprano/2.9.1/
<Riddell> vHanda: looks good
<Riddell> vHanda: I don't suppose there's any chance of getting rid of the binary blobs in sesame2 ?
<vHanda> Riddell: cannot say - I don't know much about the sesame2 backend. We (KDE) don't require it
<vHanda> but then other strange people do use Soprano
<vHanda> hmm, we shouldn't be shipping the blobs - cause we are shipping 2.2.4 and the current sesame version is 2.6.something
<vHanda> I'll take a look
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1124149] Kubuntu 13.04 power button always turn off system @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1124149 (by Turbo)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174501] Kubuntu 13.04 unable to shutdown/reboot/logout from KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174501 (by Nina)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1124149 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 power button always turn off system" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174501 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 unable to shutdown/reboot/logout from KDE" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<apachelogger> anyone up for a kwin sru?
<apachelogger> bug 1174495
<ubottu> bug 1174495 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174495
<mgraesslin> that's kde bug 315089
<ubottu> KDE bug 315089 in general "KWin crash w/radeon (mesa git, kernel 3.8rc7)" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315089
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: not in .2 is it?
<apachelogger> at least git tells me the fix is from 23 days ago and the tag was one month ago ^^
 * mgraesslin didn't even know we had a fix for it
<apachelogger> "I used to have a few crashes here or there (every week or 2) in 12.10 (especially when using the comics widget)" <- apparently that is considered fine by some users :O
<mgraesslin> today is the .3 tagging
<mgraesslin> so you could just wait for the packages
<apachelogger> ah, true
<apachelogger> works for me
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: how much impact does that issue have?
<mgraesslin> it's currently one of the two most often reported crashes
<apachelogger> ... it will still take a month or so for .3 to land in regular updates
<apachelogger> ok, better manually SRU into .2 then
<mgraesslin> just for the record: it's not a fix to the actual problem, it's more a workaround inside KWin to not trigger the crashy code path
<shadeslayer> yofel: is PN + Saucy open ? is it installable / working ?
<yofel__> I'm bootstrapping it, expect it working till end of the week
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319201
<ubottu> KDE bug 319201 in general "project neon crash" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<shadeslayer> silly people upgrading to Saucy already
<yofel__> shadeslayer: I got a kwin crash in raring yesterday. Sadly I dismissed the window before my brain kicked in
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Good you mean I'm silly?:(
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes, it's not a wise decision to upgrade just yet
<yofel__> I'll check this again later when I'm at home (won't be for another ~5h)
<smartboyhw> yofel__ shadeslayer try to answer my questions in the mailing list ^^
<shadeslayer> IMHO you should wait for like 3-4 weeks for the toolchain to settle down
<yofel__> smartboyhw: that too will have to wait for later, I'm at work
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no can do today, I have to finish packign up
 * smartboyhw doesn't care:P
<shadeslayer> probably Monday
 * yofel__ runs saucy on his notebook already
<smartboyhw> ok no worries
<yofel__> byobu broke, otherwise not much going on yet
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Where are you going?
<shadeslayer> Barcelona :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: For what? 
<smartboyhw> Fun?
<shadeslayer> work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> feed workspace-bugs had 6 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173521] plasma-desktop burning 90-100% of a cpu (after update to raring) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173521 (by TerryHeidelberg)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173521 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop burning 90-100% of a cpu (after update to raring)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174495 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Saucy) "kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions" [Medium,Triaged]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174605] No unlock dialogue after locking @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174605 (by naught101)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174605 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No unlock dialogue after locking" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> can't we make ubottu ignore kubotu
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wasn't that the case?
<apachelogger> jussi: ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fyi I can reproduce 1173521 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/736226
<shadeslayer> that's the bt when using gdb
<shadeslayer> bbl
<jussi> apachelogger: please make tsimpson do it, Im in a meeting and I always screw it up :P
<apachelogger> tsimpson: please make ubottu ignore kubotu
<tsimpson> apachelogger: it'd be nice if its hostmask didn't change so often ;) ubottu should ignore kubotu now
<apachelogger> I don't know it changes :P
<apachelogger> +why
<smartboyhw_> Let us see if it will:P
<smartboyhw_> Try to file a bug for colord-kde 0.3.0
<smartboyhw_> apachelogger: You want to test?
<tsimpson> there was an ignore set on its gateway/shell/ubottu/ cloak, it's more general kubot*!*@* now
<smartboyhw_> tsimpson: Cheers:)
<shadeslayer> won't that also ignore kubot1 :P
<kubot1> !botsnack
<kubot1> ^_^
<smartboyhw_> lol
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: Good one:)
<smartboyhw_> OK try time
<tsimpson> better than having bot wars, though robot wars was a good TV show
<smartboyhw_> kubotu: newversion colord-kde 0.3.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175575
<smartboyhw_> tsimpson: LOL and it certainly works!
<smartboyhw_> jussi: What's the use of kubotu in #ubuntustudio-devel ?
<apachelogger> someone probably wanted it there
<smartboyhw_> grrr
<jussi> smartboyhw_: talk to astraljava
<smartboyhw_> jussi: Hurray  ..
<apachelogger> anyone with nvidia proprietary drivers around?
<kubotu> feed workspace-bugs had 4 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1122581] kwin crashes when attempting to change color scheme, theme, icons from systemsettings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1122581 (by Thorsteinn A. Malmjursson)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1137384] System Settings dialog fails to close @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1137384 (by Martin Suttle)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1172859] KWin crashes on startup in 13.4 with nvidia driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1172859 (by Frederik Gladhorn)
<apachelogger> fregl: ping
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I don't think that's nvidia drivers related
<apachelogger> yeah I seemed to remember that nvidia properietary has its own libEGL which apparently is not the case anyway
<apachelogger> maybe that was ati, or I am thinking of omap again ^^
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nevermind
<mgraesslin> no idea, but nvidia definately does not have a libEGL
<apachelogger> silly me not reading carefully
<apachelogger> fregl: /usr/local/lib/libwayland-server.so.0 
<apachelogger> you have a custom wayland build lingering around that is BIC with what we have in ubuntu, i.e. probably too old
<mgraesslin> not too old, Ubuntu randombly bumbed the so version
<mgraesslin> I had a look at the mesa changelog the other day and saw that they did that
<apachelogger> there's nothing random about bumping so versions when a binary interface changes :P
<apachelogger> in this instance it's really just outdatedness though
<apachelogger> as so and everything appears the same
<apachelogger> except the symbol is missing
<mgraesslin> it could be that last Ubuntu did not yet have the 1.0 of Wayland
<apachelogger> we do not install to usr/local/
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/989447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989447 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "There is no way to select kwin_gles as window manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: does kwin_gles still exist?
<mgraesslin> sure
<apachelogger> I thought that it'd be default by now ^^
<mgraesslin> [14:54] <apachelogger> yeah I seemed to remember that nvidia properietary has its own libEGL which apparently is not the case anyway
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: so how do you select kwin_gles?
<mgraesslin> env variable
<apachelogger> hm
<mgraesslin> one could solve it in the package by having a diversion
<apachelogger> I suppose the package description or readme should mention that
<mgraesslin> proper way would be the diversion I think
<apachelogger> well in theory installing kde-window-manager-gles could replace kde-window-manager, which is like a divert on package level
<fregl> apachelogger: d'oh, thanks
<apachelogger> fregl: np ^^
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ok
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: the only danger is if an NVIDIA user installs the package
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: it doesn't work with nvidia?
<mgraesslin> of course not
<apachelogger> ^^
<mgraesslin> not (yet)
<apachelogger> we could make -gles conflict nvidia
 * fregl hugs apachelogger (and has a working kwin again)
<mgraesslin> thinking about it: the only real use case is on ARM
<apachelogger> though I see that working out like: user wants to install -gles, doesn't read and clicks ok, nvidia is removed and system reverts to nouveau, user complains because performance is bad or something
<mgraesslin> on ARM one shouldn't build kwin, but only kwin_gles
<apachelogger> I think we wanted it on all architectures for testing reasons?
<mgraesslin> on desktop we already support using EGL instead of GLX
<mgraesslin> so that testing use case is kind of obsoleted since 4.10
<apachelogger> ah, then let's limit it to arm
<apachelogger> \o <- arm
<apachelogger> <- quite the joker today
<mgraesslin> if you build it without OpenGL around it will also be called "kwin" and not "kwin_gles"
<mgraesslin> so no need to do env variable tricks or anything
 * mgraesslin hopes to not tell any nonesense
<mgraesslin> long time ago since I looked at that part of cmake
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: is it possible to get the build logs from ARM somewhere?
<apachelogger> usrc:kde-workspace :P
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2/+build/4499710/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.kde-workspace_4%3A4.10.2-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<mgraesslin> usrc? web shortcut not found
<apachelogger> that's because you use the wrong linux apparently :P
<mgraesslin> you don't build neon for ARM, right?
<apachelogger> not yet
<mgraesslin> then I need to wait till you have 4.11 in the repos
 * mgraesslin knows we have some narrowing conversion warnings only on ARM
<mgraesslin> but we fixed a few hundred others in 4.11
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: we have arm machines to build on
<apachelogger> not sure if any of them work, but in theory we have them ^^
<mgraesslin> :-)
<mgraesslin> I have a pandaboard, too, but Ubuntu really didn't like it
 * txwikinger got totally hooked on writing Qt/C++ apps
<BluesKaj> my bank site says rekonq wdoesn't accept cookies and won't allow login , it's set to accept cookies in the configure gui , tried closing a restarting rekonq etc ,but no joy , any suggestions ?
<txwikinger> try a different user agent.. (like IE7)
<BluesKaj> gawd fornid :)
<BluesKaj> forbid 
<txwikinger> or chrome then
<txwikinger> Usually banks always work with IE
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, works fine with all other browsers including opera
<txwikinger> Well.. then use a user agent faking to be any of those
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1172859] KWin crashes on startup in 13.4 with nvidia driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1172859 (by Frederik Gladhorn)
<ryanakca> To whom should I forward someone looking to donate to Kubuntu?
<genii-around> Probably Riddell
<Riddell> yeah I'll take it ryanakca 
<ryanakca> Riddell: Alright, forwarding
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174501] Kubuntu 13.04 unable to shutdown/reboot/logout from KDE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174501 (by Nina)
<apachelogger> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/138939462/plasma-desktop-20130502-114257.kcrash
<apachelogger> yofel, afiestas, sreich: ^ aynone seen something similar before
<Riddell> afiestas: https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+recipe/libkscreen-daily  and kscreen appearing soon I hope
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311871
<apachelogger> meow
<ubottu> KDE bug 311871 in notifications "Removed notifications causes unexpected crash [takeAt, QDeclarativeRepeater::itemsRemoved]" [Crash,Confirmed]
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173349] plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173349 (by abmoraz)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<genii-around> That one doesn't sound good.
<apachelogger> talking about high impact bugs
<apachelogger> I so do not want to fix this
<apachelogger> didn't we drop lightdm support?
<apachelogger> or was I dreaming
<apachelogger>  oh, I guess it makes no difference
<shadeslayer> did we drop what
<apachelogger> as the fixy fix is in the upstart not the handoff
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hupnp/+bug/975327 is another one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975327 in hupnp (Ubuntu) "libhupnp 1.0.0, cagibi >=0.2, kio-upnp-ms, all needed in repositories" [Medium,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> or handover
<apachelogger>   * Drop kubuntu_kdm_plymouth_transition.diff as discussed on the mailing
<apachelogger>     list. Since we do not use KDM by default anymore and since the patch
<apachelogger>     introduces issues that are not present with a vanilla KDM.
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm a total nub with LO impress, and I need to edit the Name / email address in a OTP
<shadeslayer> where do I edit that info :/
<apachelogger> in the master slide of course
<ahoneybun> hey volkan
<ahoneybun> thanks apacheloggerfor the awesome new bootsplash
<shadeslayer> hooray
<apachelogger>  <3
<yofel> apachelogger: nope, not seen a crash like that so far
<ahoneybun> Riddell: are you here?
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> hi
<ahoneybun> so quiet
<yofel> happens ^^
<ahoneybun> yea I know but it was when I said something lol
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1173349] plasma-desktop crashes repeatedly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173349 (by abmoraz)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order birthday package for valorie
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to valorie and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday valorie, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday valorie :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<shadeslayer> valorie: happy birthday :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> valorie: <3 happy bday <3 
<ahoneybun> valorie: not to join in but, happy birthday!
<apachelogger> kubotu: order unbirthday package for shadeslayer
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get an unbirthday present.
 * kubotu slides an unbirthday cake and a present down the bar to shadeslayer and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday to you, happy unbirthday shadeslayer, happy unbirthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Unbirthday shadeslayer :D
<kubotu> To your unhealth!
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: good luck in the election
 * apachelogger giggles
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> kubotu is a smart robot
<ahoneybun> wow
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order python package for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides python package down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdsZT7WKjW8
<shadeslayer> damnit
<ahoneybun> valorie: good luck to you too
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2013/05/01/kubuntu-council-elections-2013-nomination-period-has-ended/
<apachelogger> who nominated shadeslayer :O
<shadeslayer> self nomination
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> clearly you don't read your email
<shadeslayer> lazylogger
<ahoneybun> I can't vote.
<apachelogger> I can.
<apachelogger> I'll vote for myself
<apachelogger> though I am not nominated so I guess it's just to proof a point
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> waiting for new images is long
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: we have new images for the n7
<yofel> happy birthday valorie! :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1119097] plasmoidviewer binary missing from package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119097 (by juancarlospaco)
<ahoneybun> *waiting on Riddell*
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: how goes the N10?
<ahoneybun> darn even with the new images
<ahoneybun> it fails to mount
<ScottK> apachelogger: 641712 can go away when we remove kdm.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It does.
<ScottK> (the s/mime thing)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what what?
<valorie> thank you thank you!
<valorie> not my bday yet in this timezone, however I'm going to the opera tonight anyway
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> hmmm, did my last statements even get here?
<valorie> crazy freenode.....
<valorie> in case not, thank you thank you
<valorie> not my bday yet in this timezone, however I'm going to the opera tonight anyway
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> off to get ready for it.....
<valorie> oh by the way, on this laptop I have a clean install (long story....) and no bootsplash
<valorie> in fact, I have a nosplash readout, I think
<valorie> it's been so long since I've seen that I'm not sure
<valorie> but is there an easy way to tell the computer to go back to using a bootsplash? i really love that glowing, pulsing kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-03
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ?
<txwikinger> Is there something broken with the ubuntu mail server?
<ahoneybun> idk
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: do you know anything about who is handling the kubuntu-docs?
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Heh I don't know. kubuntu-docs was thrown out of our metas and seeds since nobody's working on it.
<ahoneybun> I'm updating the images and seeing about putting it in a wiki
<ahoneybun> bbl
<ScottK> valorie: There's an updated package in raring-proposed that should fix the bootsplash thing.
<ScottK> You'll get it as a regular update next week.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Not that I'm aware of.
<txwikinger> thanks ScottK.. it seems to have lost a couple of my e-mail :-)
<ScottK> Odd.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.2.0-beta2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1175854
<smartboyhw> That's a lot of tasks for murthy to play with:P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Muon SRU is released, so if you've got more fixes ready, the way is clear.
<smartboyhw_> Sorry ScottK, I just thought this election was rather difficult to choose who to vote:P
<ScottK> smartboyhw_: OK.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: can you get me volkan's email?
<ScottK> ahoneybun: No public email address, but you can use the LP "Contact this user" feature at https://launchpad.net/~volkan and LP will email it.
<ahoneybun> was not sure which was him/her
<ahoneybun> message sent
<ScottK> I recall the he (I don't know which either) was in Europe, so probably sleeping now.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1176023] Clock applet problem, unable to connect to ntp servers @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176023 (by HÃ¥ken Hveem)
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<ScottK> Any objection to us doing a "Congratulations to Debian on the release of Wheezy" post on kubuntu.org tomorrow?
 * yofel is all for it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ping on getting feedback from upstream about the imap resource crash.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1176149] battery monitor does not detect battery after wake @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176149 (by Alvin)
<apachelogger> ScottK: why don't I get a highlight? :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: For what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer got one 
<ScottK> I can't think of anything you told me you were doing that isn't done and I'm waiting on it.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<ScottK> shadeslayer apparently needs more reminding.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I didn't realize you managed to find that
<shadeslayer> i.e. ScottK highlighting me :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: was travelling
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Still crashing here, so it'd be nice to see about that patch.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: aaannddd fixed in KDE 4.10
<shadeslayer> the 4.10 branch
<shadeslayer> c51ee21200de693bea9608fcffe18eeffdf3e082 < commit id
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Excellent.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this should be fixed in 4.10.2
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since it will be a bit before 4.10.3 gets to proposed, would you mind doing a cherry pick upload for a raring SRU.   
<apachelogger> I fixed it btw
<apachelogger> in theory
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't you mean .3?
<ScottK> If it's fixed in 4.10.2, it's not the same problem as that's what we released with.
<apachelogger> checking
<apachelogger> it's definitely in .2
<apachelogger> if you are having a crash with .2 it's not the same one
<apachelogger> the presented on is a from a recurisve call chain that caused a stack exhaustion which was fixed in .2 (as seen in the appropriate git tag)
<ScottK> I am.
<apachelogger> new backtrace plz
<ScottK> The problem is the crashes all go off to errors.ubuntu.com, so I don't know.
<ScottK> Let me see if I can find one.
<apachelogger> errors.ubuntu ftw :P
<ScottK> http://notinventedhe.re/on/2010-3-16
<ScottK> News item for the Debian release (supposed to happen tomorrow or Sunday) is written, but not published.  If I'm not around when they release, someone please publish it.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
<Riddell> ScottK: cool, where do we watch to sere the debian announce?
<Riddell> see
<valorie> Riddell: http://release.debian.org/ >
<valorie> ?
<ScottK> I'd guess #debian-devel on OFTC, debian-announce, debian-devel-announce ML, or on www.debian.org
<ScottK> valorie: That's often a bit behind.
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kdev-python 1.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176225
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ now if it would only auto add to the trello too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if someone wrote a script for that...
<yofel> Can some c++ expert please tell me what the hell is wrong with kate master?
<yofel> /build/buildd/project-neon-kate-2+git20130503+r2406/part/view/kateview.cpp: In member function 'virtual KTextEditor::View::EditMode KateView::viewEditMode() const':
<yofel> /build/buildd/project-neon-kate-2+git20130503+r2406/part/view/kateview.cpp:1128:12: error: 'EditViMode' was not declared in this scope
<yofel>      return EditViMode;
<yofel>             ^
<yofel> it's defined as part of enum EditMode, and the other values work fine...
<dantti> yofel: and where is the enum declared? is it on the same scope?
<yofel> it's defined in KTextEditor::View::EditMode, see line 205: 
<yofel> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=blob&h=7c230d211dde82efb5d91d7fa9a225e4c4aa6084&hb=0abf8a5420c75a6d1cbbe6e8fcb4ebf7381e4289&f=ktexteditor%2Fview.h
<yofel> which is used in line 1128 of 
<yofel> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=blob&h=6cfdbb6a4f5ad7aabd492169783110faa8aac5eb&hb=0abf8a5420c75a6d1cbbe6e8fcb4ebf7381e4289&f=part%2Fview%2Fkateview.cpp
<yofel> and ktexteditor/view.h is included in kateview.h which is included in kateview.cpp
<dantti> yofel: they are not in same class 
<dantti> do return KTextEditor::View::EditViMode;
<yofel> but gcc doesn't complain about EditOverwrite and EditInsert which are used only 2 lines below
<yofel> dantti: that doesn't work either btw: 
<yofel> /home/yofel/src/kate/part/view/kateview.cpp:1128:31: error: no member named 'EditViMode' in 'KTextEditor::View'; did you mean 'EditMode'?
<dantti> yofel: because it's the same error
<dantti> so gcc suppress the ones below
<yofel> dantti: no, if I comment the EditViMode line out, then ktextview.cpp compiles fine
<debfx> dantti: class KATEPART_TESTS_EXPORT KateView : public KTextEditor::View
<dantti> debfx: that's then not the same class yofel showed me which is
<dantti> class KTEXTEDITOR_EXPORT View :  public QWidget, public KXMLGUIClient
<dantti> ah ok
<dantti> well in this case I'd worry about conficts?
<dantti> yofel: maybe a clean build perhaps ...
<yofel> that was a clean build on a buildd
<dantti> ah ok
<yofel> and it only has 2 cases where it appears
<yofel> ktexteditor/view.h:      EditViMode = 2     /**< Vi mode. The view will behave like the editor vi(m) @since 4.11 */
<yofel> part/view/kateview.cpp:    return EditViMode;
<dantti> yofel: all it seems is like it is using outdated headers... as the enum is since 4.11
<yofel> hm
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> let me check something...
<debfx> yofel: http://kde.6490.n7.nabble.com/Kate-Spring-Cleaning-td1525904.html
<yofel> debfx: good find, thanks
<yofel> meh, kdelibs was really still on 4.10
 * yofel seems to have missed the point when master was being used again o.O
<yofel> anyway, thanks for the help debfx and dantti, I'll see if this will help
<dantti> yw
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-04
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Voting in progress
<smartboyhw> Who has voted already!
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion kdev-python 1/
<smartboyhw> DAMN
<kubotu> Package kdev-python doesn't exist yet!
<smartboyhw> OH
<smartboyhw> Meh?
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newpackage kdev-python
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<smartboyhw> Meh
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu>                 newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<kubotu>                 buildstatus <packagename> [release] [ppa]; Buildstatus for package.
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newpackage kdev-python 1.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176267
<ScottK> smartboyhw: See 1176225 - that one was already reported.
<ahoneybun> hey ScottK
<ScottK> ahoneybun: Hello
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I have not gotten in contact with volkan
<ahoneybun> I think this is him https://launchpad.net/~volkangezer
<ScottK> ahoneybun: No, look at the listed IRC nick, it's different.
<ScottK> Might be https://launchpad.net/~vlyalcin
<ahoneybun> I'm going to end up messaging everyone lol
<ahoneybun> I really want to work on this more
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> I'm just thinking on how to sorting this
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you start out with the docs that we used to distribute?
<valorie> ahoneybun: I'd like to help, although I loathe that wiki-markup
<valorie> I've worked on our docs in the past, in the xml
<ahoneybun> valorie: yes I used bzr to pull the code from lp, this is what I have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-docs
<valorie> right, that was what I was looking at
<valorie> the spelling seems rather hinky though
<valorie> and the order of the sections seems odd
<valorie> just wondering if that is how our old docs were organized, or what
<ahoneybun> yes its right from the old ones
<ahoneybun> same order 
<ahoneybun> reading it now I think Linux and KDE should be first
<ahoneybun> valorie: other then that how am I doing?
<valorie> looks great
<valorie> although there has to be a way to make dots or symbols rather then little dashes
<ahoneybun> I fixed that!
<valorie> I can edit when you are done with what you are doing
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> I just saved the changes
<valorie> cool, yes, now I see it
<valorie> it would be nice to have our wiki themed like our website
<valorie> but I guess it takes forever to get that done
<ahoneybun> I wish I could rename the page to kubuntu-docs-about and the welcome to kubuntu-docs-welcome
<ahoneybun> should I call it Ubuntu's GNOME desktop but it is Unity
<valorie> ubuntu's Unity desktop
<valorie> all of the flavors like that (in my mind)
<valorie> because you can use gnome desktop too, or xfce, etc.
<valorie> might be cool to have buttons for all the flavors
<ahoneybun> true
<valorie> there is way too much "ubuntu is unity only" thought around
<valorie> whereas the community and the flavors all working towards a common goal is what makes us strong
<valorie> sometimes I get the feeling that canonical folks get threatened by the success of any flavor but unity
<ahoneybun> that is true I get the feeling that Linux will only work if it follows their goals
<valorie> it's too easy to lose focus and start fighting over different tastes, rather than focus on our common goals
<ahoneybun> to provide s useable desktop for everyone
<ahoneybun> *provide a usable
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> I can rename the page
<valorie> huh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs
<ahoneybun> ok so I will edit to follow that model better then mine no?
<valorie> I was just bringing it into the discussion because it's an old page which already exists, and could be mixed up with your new page
<valorie> at least you should have a link to the new page
<smartboyhw> ScottK: OK.
<smartboyhw> Bug 1176255
<ubottu> bug 1176255 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "linux-mako fails to boot when built with gcc 4.8" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176255
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
<smartboyhw> Bug 1176225
<ubottu> bug 1176225 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kdev-python" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176225
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<valorie> cool
<valorie> CamelCasing has been used in wikis forever
<smartboyhw> I never wanted to work on docs because the syntax was frightening;P So thank you ahoneybun:)
<valorie> ugly, but it works
<valorie> esp. THIS wiki
<valorie> horrible
<valorie> all honor to ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> syntax? 
<ahoneybun> valorie: thanks! I also made the new banner for the 13.04 release
<valorie> wiki markup
<valorie> i would so love to see that on the wiki
<valorie> wiki pages are often so boring looking
<valorie> all text, no fun
<ahoneybun> I wanted to add images
<ahoneybun> should this be more then one page or all in one?
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> I don't think I can put the image on there just link it
<valorie> no, they can be embedded
<valorie> I just don't know how
<ahoneybun> I have tried all the links that photobucket gave me
<valorie> I think they have to somehow be uploaded to the wiki itself
<ahoneybun> found it
<ahoneybun> boom https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Good;)
<ahoneybun> trying to get it aligned
<valorie> lovely!
<ahoneybun> not aligned
<ahoneybun> ...
<valorie> aligned here, in chromium
<ahoneybun> oh not in firefox
<ahoneybun> thanks smartboyhw!
<valorie> not so good in rekonq
<valorie> since we ship rekonq, it should look great there
<ahoneybun> true but I am using the right code, the only thing I can do is resize it
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<valorie> yup, another reasons wikis suck a bit
<ahoneybun> wait getting i
<ahoneybun> it
<ahoneybun> got it in firefox good
<ahoneybun> valorie: refresh your browser ;)
<valorie> great!
<ahoneybun> oh yea
<valorie> ahoneybun: looks good in konqueror as well
<ahoneybun> valorie: awesome!
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: it is scary a bit, I mostly just don't know how to work this out
<valorie> how to work what out?
<ahoneybun> valorie: organize all this
<ahoneybun> there are 26 different folders in docs and I want to lower that by combining them
<valorie> ahoneybun: that def. sounds like the best idea
<valorie> what helps me is to write stuff out with a pen and paper
<ahoneybun> like media, photos, and videos can be in the same categorie
<valorie> maybe cut it up
<ahoneybun> that is good
<valorie> and then move them around until they seem to flow right
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> for some reason my brain works better with actual STUFF
<ahoneybun> same here
<ahoneybun> got them down to 5 
<ahoneybun> well 4
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> what does that mean lol
<valorie> hands in the air?
<ahoneybun> lol
<smartboyhw> \o/ means hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ahoneybun> what for lol
<valorie> simplifying!
<smartboyhw> Yep \o/
<ahoneybun> yea true
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> but what is "interworkings"?
<ahoneybun> community- bug reports, development, support, contact
<valorie> how about: community
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Use valorie's suggestion instead
<valorie> or getting involved
<valorie> might be more "open"
<ahoneybun> both of those I thought of lol
<ahoneybun> what about "Our Community"?
<valorie> this is my thought: we know what we mean by community
<valorie> but absolute newcomers won't
<valorie> getting involved is generic
<valorie> but everyone will know what it means
<valorie> and if you have a sentence about it, with the list above, people will know for sure
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: thats for sure
<valorie> the more clear and plain we can be, the better
<valorie> also: easier to translate
<ahoneybun> ok, I'm going to put a few pictures in here
<ahoneybun> its beautifl
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<ahoneybun> *beautiful
<valorie> looks great
<smartboyhw> Awesome! Thanks ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: for what? lol
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: For docs making:)
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: no problem! but I'm not done!
<ahoneybun> not sure what to do if I have nothing in the directory it is talking about
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Doing is better than none;)
<smartboyhw> bye bye, no battrry for phone
<valorie> once the basics are covered, we can fill the gaps
<ahoneybun> smartboyhw: true, bye!
<ahoneybun> valorie: you mean the once the floor plan is done, or the page "The Basics" is done
<valorie> the floor plan
<valorie> and most of the suitable text from the old docs
<valorie> although we don't have to stick with those if we don't want to
<ahoneybun> I know but its better then starting from scratch
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> for sure
<ahoneybun> its almost 3am here
<valorie> when you're done, I'll edit a bit
<ahoneybun> ok soon I will be
<ahoneybun> cuz I should not stay up to late
<valorie> you can decide tomorrow if my edits are suitable
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> well here it is tomorrow lol
<valorie> almost here too
<ahoneybun> ok refresh I added some more
<ahoneybun> made changes anyway
<valorie> question
<ahoneybun> shot
<valorie> why is the basic linux system "kubuntu basics?"
<ahoneybun> true
<valorie> we want most people to use the gui tools, true?
<valorie> I think what you've got is good, but it seems like "linux basics" to me
<ahoneybun> refresh
<ahoneybun> that is why I should not be writting at 3 in the morning lol
<valorie> I'll work on that a bit
<valorie> I think it should end up near the end of the docs though
<valorie> since it will change little if at all
<ahoneybun> ok I'm hitting the bed and netflix 
<valorie> this really is linux basics
<ahoneybun> basics last thought?
<valorie> it would look the same in puppy, or opensuse
<ahoneybun> though
<valorie> you'll see in the morning!
<ahoneybun> true with some changes
<valorie> only for clarity
<ahoneybun> ok see yea
<valorie> thanks for all your work!
<ahoneybun> no problem doing my part!
<valorie> ahoneybun: these images should be uploaded to the wiki
<valorie> ahoneybun: my edits don't seem to be "taking" -- one of the links is spelled wrong, and saving the fix isn't working
<valorie> so I think I've done what I can tonight
<valorie> I really think that the linux basics should go near the end
<valorie> Kubuntu up top, then KDE, then Linux
<valorie> IMO
<apachelogger> someone broke zic :(
<smartboyhw> ScottK: Is the election vote changeable BTW? I have never used CIVS.
<apachelogger> why is there no "want the old people back"?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: ?
<Riddell> valorie: that sounds like you're doing docs?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5035TY5RSpg
<smartboyhw> Riddell: You know about the answer? ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6EaoPMANQM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there ya go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8vHASPezsY
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what what?
<apachelogger> que?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Can one change his vote in CIVS after voting?
<Riddell> looks like no
<Riddell> it says "A vote has already been cast using your voter key."
<smartboyhw> meh. Riddell you have voted already?
<smartboyhw> :O
<Riddell> yep
<smartboyhw> Riddell: That's quick
 * smartboyhw still needs replies, IIRC
<smartboyhw> Heck, let us see when we can get 4.10.3 tagged:P
<shadeslayer> Monday, need a day or two recover 
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: When are you leaving for Barcelona?
<shadeslayer> Already here
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Oh good
<smartboyhw> Heh,FC Barcelona was defeated 0-7
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, any time to write up replies to my two questions?:P
<shadeslayer> on monday
<shadeslayer> A bit too tired to write proper replies
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: So where in Barcelona are you now?
<shadeslayer> Pinea De Mar
<smartboyhw> i.e.?
<shadeslayer> Nearby Spain
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Near Barcelona
<shadeslayer> see what I mean ^^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer: Oh
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if you need me to poke him he's sitting next to me
<Riddell> but currently he's trying to disable me with spicy nuts
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Eh who are you meaning?
<Riddell> shadeslayer
<smartboyhw> Riddell: srsly?
 * Riddell posts http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/04/kubuntu-support
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Good one!
<Riddell> any day now
<Riddell> ScottK: has the owncloud update question reached stalemate?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Does http://www.kubuntu.org/about-us need an update for the Canonical part?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw_: he's lunching
<shadeslayer> though that page could use the addition of Debian
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: I think one good thing about IRC is that I can tell people messages without needing to care that he is lunching:P
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: And KDE
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I see KDE there
<shadeslayer> "Powered by KDE"
<smartboyhw_> shadeslayer: :D
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: I don't even recognise that page
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: feel free to edit it
<Riddell> there's lots on that website which needs updated
<Quintasan> Hello
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Laters
<Quintasan> Wow
<Quintasan> Riddell: Good one, seems like we're back in business
<Riddell> any day now
<Quintasan> At least with regard to commercial supportl
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, yofel: next weeked - Active packaging sprint?
<Quintasan> weekend*even
<shadeslayer> maybe, can't confirm as of right now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I see, if you have a better date then do tell, I'm just throwing random dates since if I'm not doing any uni stuff I'm generally free
 * Quintasan got his programming assigments done in advance
<shadeslayer> I will most likely be free
<shadeslayer> but I can't confirm as of right now, give me a couple of days to figure something out
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Sure sure, no need to rush anything, saucy just opened :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> Any ideas why KDE Identity account is not used on bugs.kde.org?
<Quintasan> I just figured I have to create separate account there
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no i.k.o integration on Bugzilla
<shadeslayer> someone needs to write a plugin or sth
<Riddell> is this too grumpy? http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/04/mataro-sessions-ii
<Quintasan> Riddell: Not bad, not too grumpy if you ask me
<smartboyhw> OK guys KDE SC 4.10.3 tarballs are 'ere
<Riddell> boom
<Riddell> who wants to take it up?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: It is OK I think
<smartboyhw> I mean the blog post
<smartboyhw> Riddell: According to jono (or dholbach or balloons) that "secret meeting" is held every cycle:O
<smartboyhw> Riddell: You will take it up. :P
<Quintasan> Badumtss
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: What?
<Riddell> there's the question of do we want to do merges first or 4.10.3 first?
<Quintasan> Nothing. Just making random noises
<Quintasan> We want merges first
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Merges. 
<smartboyhw> But by the time we did all the merges there will be KDE SC 4.10.4 (:P)
<Quintasan> No.
<Quintasan> If you get to work instead of talking smartboyhw we will have it down quickly
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> merges will take some time but I think I agree it needs to be done first
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: Eh, I can't work these days, it's near exams. :P
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Then what the hell are you doing here? Go and study or something :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: Or rather, I am grounded for computers.
<yofel> smartboyhw, Riddell: merges first
<yofel> but that doesn't mean you can't do the 4.10.3 SRU packages
<yofel> just skip saucy
<smartboyhw> That's a unison:P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel I agree, we should merge first
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe we can pin down some of them with apachelogger this week?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I do want to get cracking on them
<shadeslayer> make an announcement that we're not doing 4.10.3 for a bit since we're mergin first
<shadeslayer> *merging
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: I see, that seems more legitimate an excuse rather than exams :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer might know something about the latter :P
<shadeslayer> exams @_@
<Quintasan> Well, Food Time
<smartboyhw> Quintasan: Heh
<Quintasan> I'll get to merging today since I'm done with uni magic
<ryanakca> valorie: If I remember correctly, the goal a couple of years ago was to get the website to match the wiki theme :)
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Riddell> ponderous question, what does Kubuntu want from KDE?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> any apps would be good to have? any experiences can be improved?
<Riddell> I'm thining activities needs improved
<Riddell> also ms export in calligra
<apachelogger> a working clock kcm would be nice :O
<yofel> a sane way to configure file sharing between computers (AFAIK the samba stuff is rather broken)
<apachelogger> no one shares files
<yofel> not everyone uses dropbox...
<yofel> nor owncloud
<apachelogger> no, I mean that
<apachelogger> one uses upnp
<yofel> well, we don't use hupnp
<apachelogger> file sharing is a shit concept for 300000000% of the usescase
 * Riddell thinks apachelogger may not be entirely serious
<apachelogger> also hupnp is crap
<apachelogger> but that is another story
<apachelogger> also it does not offer what we need
<apachelogger> essentially we/KDE has no upnp middleware solution that would allow apps to easily get upnp integration (short of KIO) or share data using upnp (i.e. a server)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: LOL
<smartboyhw> Seriously apachelogger, whay is upup and  hupnp?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> que?
<yofel> smartboyhw: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play ?
<apachelogger> [Build #4547391] i386 build of kde-workspace 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu3 in ubuntu saucy PROPOSED someone tell whoever broke boost that they also broke workspace :P
<yofel> smartboyhw: hupnp is some qt integration of that http://sourceforge.net/projects/hupnp/
<yofel> it's an optional dependency of kdelibs, but we don't use it
 * yofel remembers it being rather annoying last time we tried
<Riddell> I was advised by the author not to use it
<smartboyhw> Riddell: heh
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1174495 SRU incoming until .3 hits raring
<ubottu> bug 1174495 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Saucy) "kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174495
<apachelogger> also saucy doesn't build because boost is fried
<debfx> do we have logs of the qdbus upgrade bug? I could only find bug #1155687 but that doesn't have much information
<ubottu> bug 1155687 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "KDE session didn't start after upgrading from Quantal to Raring Beta 1. Fixed after installing proper qdbus package according to amd64 architecture" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155687
<Riddell> yum, deep fried boost
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> debfx: yofel would know
<apachelogger> he was looking into it
<Riddell> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/short-tip-fix-qdbus-problems-during-a-kubuntu-upgrade-to-13-04/ have anything?
<yofel> only shortly until I was distraced by our plasma setup
<yofel> the only upgrade logs I got from someone showed that even before the upgrade only qdbus:i386 existed
<yofel> and he couldn't find a removal of qdbus:amd64 in the logs, which is fishy but I didn't have time to replicate the situation yet
<yofel> debfx: http://nopaste.info/4f9ca10823.html
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there is nothing wrong with qdbus:i386 being the only installed one :P
<apachelogger> in <13.04
<yofel> well, you can only have one, right. But using i386 on amd64 sounds kind of wrong
<yofel> though it shouldn't fail either
<apachelogger> so the problem is perhaps not so much that qdbus:amd64 did go away at some point in the past, but that the upgrade does not make sure the system ends up with qdbus:i386 (or the qtchooser thingy manages to pick up i386 on amd64 or something)
<debfx> qdbus is multi-arch:foreign so apt should always prefer the native architecture
<Riddell> apachelogger: [we want from kde] language settings not kde specific?
<smartboyhw> OK I have some 1.5 hours to work on some packaging. Any ideas?
<Riddell> start atthe start
<Riddell> pkg-kde-tools I'd think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm?
<Riddell> shared-mime-info
<Riddell> phonon
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meh....
<smartboyhw> That takes more than 1.5 hours for me.
<Riddell> maybe cmake needs a merge
<Riddell> shared-mime-info is trivial
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought of an idea: Since I have never done KDE SC packaging before, let me try 4.10.3.:P (Of course merges are important, but :P)
<Riddell> oh sure you can try running the magic script
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :P
<Riddell> but I think that also takes more than 1.5 hours
<Riddell> of course you could get it stared and someone else take over if it's on an ec2
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, give me an EC2 plz
<ScottK> smartboyhw: If you got to your vote URL again that was in the email, I think you can change it, but I'm not sure.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, according to Riddell not
<Riddell> smartboyhw: lp id?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, smartboyhw :P
<smartboyhw> smartboyhw is my basic internet language
<smartboyhw> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: No discussion either way so far on the TB list.  I'll ping the list tomorrow.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Just make sure you commit the workspace change to bzr then.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-54-224-229-193.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> smartboyhw: run byobu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did it before:)
<ScottK> xnox: apachelogger will/has put a patch in bzr we need to make sure gets into saucy when you upload for the boost transition.
<ScottK> (kde-workspace)
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/
<smartboyhw> doing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<smartboyhw> Riddell, meh Permission denied (publickey)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: use http
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ?
<Riddell> you can branch using an http url
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh really?
<Riddell> try http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good thanks:)
<smartboyhw> done
<debfx> yofel: the problem seems to be that on the precise upgrade apt installed qdbus:i386 and now qtchooser only considers native arch binaries so qdbus is broken
<Riddell> kubuntu-initial-upload is the first one I think
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do I need the --sru argument? Shouldn't right?
<Riddell> um, I don't know
<Riddell> since it's for a sru I think so yes
<yofel> debfx: qtchooser issue then?
<Riddell> sru here just means ppa backport
<yofel> smartboyhw: you need
<yofel> it
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's a switch for script behaviour
<yofel> and 4.10.3 will end up in raring-updates as an SRU
<debfx> yofel: depends on your POV. it really doesn't make sense to have qdbus:i386 on amd64 in the first place.
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<smartboyhw> OK try time;P
<smartboyhw> Meh it failed
<smartboyhw> ....
<yofel> smartboyhw: to be concrete: normally the script uses bzr and updates everything, with --sru it doesn't use bzr and does a diff check for every package to decide whether it has to be updated
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah
<smartboyhw> Anyway, it failed:P
<smartboyhw> Downloading the tar
<yofel> then ~/.ssh/config is missing
<yofel> probably
<smartboyhw> yofel, mine is empty too
<yofel> see README
<smartboyhw> Hmm it just simply can't connect to the sftp
<smartboyhw> yofel, ^
<smartboyhw> I might have to import my own gpg key:O
<yofel> smartboyhw: is your ssh key on the box?
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's the question. Probably not
<Riddell> you'll need to put your ssh key on it
<yofel> you need sftp access to ftpmaster
<smartboyhw> That's after all an EC2
<smartboyhw> Uh
<Riddell> be very veyr sure to kick me out first
<Riddell> and stop me being able to get back in until you remove your key
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> How to kick ya?
 * smartboyhw is an idiot of EC2s sorry
<Riddell> kill my bash process
<smartboyhw> Riddell, um there are three.....
<smartboyhw> Looks like I need to stay away and study a Linux course
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smartboyhw> OK I know who's you now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: last will say I'm pts/0 so kill the bash on pts/0
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did it work?
<Riddell> you kicked me out!
<Riddell> don't you love me any more?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ouch:P
<smartboyhw> Sorry
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm I already HAVE that key  imported
<smartboyhw> ...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: needs your private key on the server
<Riddell> scp .ssh/* server:.ssh/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, host computer or ec2?
<Riddell> from your local to ec2 server
<Riddell> (arguably this is very bad security because amazon staff can see it, that's a risk I'm fine with but it's up to you)
<smartboyhw> Riddell: scp: ambiguous target
<smartboyhw>  
<smartboyhw> ?
<Riddell> what target did you give it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the full link of the ec2
<Riddell> pastebin?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, 
<smartboyhw> http://paste.kde.org/737570/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, actually wait
<smartboyhw> It makes sense!
<smartboyhw> Look at the latest e-mail of kde-packager
<Riddell> remove the * at the end
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the script won't work at all:P
<smartboyhw> the /src thing is missing
<Riddell> that should be easy enough to fix
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heh
<yofel> that's a one-line fix in line 174
<smartboyhw> yofel, yep:)
<smartboyhw> yofel,  * files belong to ftpadmin:ftp instead of ftpadmin:packager
<smartboyhw>  is that a problem?
<yofel> shouldn't as long as you can download them
<smartboyhw> yofel, woohoo it's ready to upload
<smartboyhw> No damn it isn't
<yofel> lol no, the script should need quite a while until it finishes
<smartboyhw> yofel, wrong link I did
<yofel> esp. as it need to download everything twice
<smartboyhw> Heh
 * yofel just remembered that he needs to enable the status pages
<smartboyhw> yofel, thx
<smartboyhw> hmm the structure of the changed line should be correct
<yofel> diff?
<smartboyhw> yofel, um it just removes the /src/
<smartboyhw> actually. /src :P
<yofel> hm, should work, yeah
 * yofel checks what's on ftpmaster
<yofel> oh
<yofel> src/ is now there ^^
<yofel> so revert that again
<smartboyhw> yofel, damn
<yofel> he just fixed it
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm no doesn't work (even adding back /src/)
<yofel> log?
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632468/
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> wipe the work dir and try again?
<smartboyhw> meh
<smartboyhw> yofel, hmm doesn't work
<yofel> ...
<yofel> let me try
<yofel> smartboyhw: where's the SRU bug?
<smartboyhw> yofel, SRU bug?
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> oh ^^
<yofel> we need to document that
<yofel> like bug 1094523
<ubottu> bug 1094523 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Quantal) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.9.5" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094523
<smartboyhw> yofel, ;O tell me earlier
<yofel> sorry, we forgot -.-
<smartboyhw> OK then
<yofel> smartboyhw: the packages need to close that bug later for the SRU upload
<yofel> so create it now and pass it in -m
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> yofel, or rather, help me get done with the script first:P
<yofel> uh, seems to work here
<yofel> ./kubuntu-initial-upload -d raring -v 4.10.3 -m "New upstream bugfix release (LP: #XXX)" -t /tmp/4103/ --sru
<smartboyhw> yofel, no
<smartboyhw> Just one line
<smartboyhw> What?
<yofel> that's how I call the script
<yofel> and it works for me
<smartboyhw> yofel, hack, it doesn't.
<yofel> $ ./kubuntu-initial-upload -d raring -v 4.10.3 -m "New upstream bugfix release" -t /tmp/foo/ --sru
<yofel> kdelibs-4.10.3.tar.xz                                                                                                                                        100%   11MB   3.8MB/s   00:03    
<yofel> pull-lp-source: Downloading kde4libs version 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2
<yofel> ...
<smartboyhw> yofel, not in here
<smartboyhw> At all
<yofel> hm
<yofel> weird that it doesn't show an error
<smartboyhw> yofel, no error at all
<yofel> smartboyhw: how and where are you running it?
<smartboyhw> yofel, almost the same as you
<smartboyhw> Just the bug number changed
<smartboyhw> Actually, is it impossible to run on my local computer?
<yofel> not really, you'll just need a few GiB of network bandwidth
<yofel> traffic rather
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] kwin instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<yofel> hey
<lordievader> Hey yofel, how are?
<yofel> smartboyhw: you did remove the temp dir contents?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yep
<yofel> lordievader: busy with life and work lately, otherwise well 
<yofel> smartboyhw: I don't get it...
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you scp something from ftpmaster yourself?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<yofel> smartboyhw: can you sftp into ftpmaster and download something there?
<yofel> smartboyhw: and are you running the script in the kubuntu-automation checkout or somewhere else?
<smartboyhw> yofel, checkout and trying to sftp
<smartboyhw> yofel, no
<yofel> the *only* way for it to do nothing but what you see is when the list of packages is empty
<smartboyhw> Permission denied 
<smartboyhw> ...
<yofel> ...
 * smartboyhw hates ssh key problems
<yofel> smartboyhw: sftp ftpubuntu@ftpmaster.kde.org
<smartboyhw> yofel, yep that's what I did
<yofel> not good
<smartboyhw> Permission denied (publickey)
<smartboyhw> Oh Lord
<smartboyhw> I'm running out of my 1.5-2 hour limit
<yofel> uh
<smartboyhw> meh
<yofel> I see no key named howard chen on ftpmaster...
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's a chan ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, and I can access it here
<yofel> oops, sorry
<smartboyhw> I'm sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell added me in
<yofel> ah, riddell named it differently...
<smartboyhw> yofel, eh?
<smartboyhw> How did he name it then?
<yofel> usually you put #Name <email> as a comment
<yofel> he did
<yofel> #https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<yofel> but yeah, smartboyhw@smartboyhw-Compaq-Presario-CQ41-Notebook-PC is there
<smartboyhw> yofel, yep
<smartboyhw> That's my SSH key
<yofel> so that's not on the EC2 after all
<yofel> .ssh/id_rsa probably
<smartboyhw> yofel, grrr
<smartboyhw> I'd really rather try uploading GBs rather than using EC2s.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to shutdown EC2s?
<smartboyhw> yofel, it doesn't work even on my local computer
<smartboyhw> what?
<smartboyhw> Permission denied
<smartboyhw> again
<Riddell> smartboyhw: poweroff
<yofel> smartboyhw: but you can login from the shell?
<smartboyhw> yofel, from dolphin yes
<yofel> smartboyhw: then you forgot to set .ssh/config for the script maybe?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I did
<yofel> then I don't know... add some debugging output to the script to find out where it fails
 * smartboyhw thinks his ssh key is going into serious trouble
<yofel> does the key require a password and you're not using ssh-agent?
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes that key has a passwd
<smartboyhw> How to determine I'm using ssh-agent?
<yofel> did you run ssh-add before running the script?
<smartboyhw> yofel, what's ssh-add?
<yofel>      ssh-add — adds private key identities to the authentication agent
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<yofel> it prompts you for the password so that the key stays open
<smartboyhw> damn that may be the problem
<yofel> probably
<smartboyhw> yofel, retrying
<smartboyhw> no
<yofel> can you open 'sftp ftpmaster.kde.org' without any kind of prompt?
<yofel> or ssh
<smartboyhw> yofel, yes
<smartboyhw> sftp
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas :(
<smartboyhw> meh
 * smartboyhw gives up
<yofel> I'll run the script then
 * smartboyhw condemns the whole complicated ssh concept
<smartboyhw> Thank you yofel:)
<yofel> what's the sru bug?
<smartboyhw> yofel, reply to the questions in email?
<smartboyhw> yofel, Bug 1176358
<yofel> not yet, I'll do that later
<ubottu> bug 1176358 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.10.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176358
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<yofel> thanks
 * smartboyhw cries:P
<yofel> at least it's skipping a lot ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
<yofel> grrr
<smartboyhw> yofel, ?
<yofel> I never got around to fix the dep version update part
<yofel> it just goes and bumps all packages in kdesc-dev-latest-raring.txt
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<yofel> so most packages will end up in dep-wait for packages that are never uploaded
<smartboyhw> yofel, meh
<yofel> needs manual fixing later for now
<yofel> yay, script crashed because kdenetwork has a +dfsg suffix
<smartboyhw> yofel, yay
<smartboyhw> :P
<yofel> ok, next try...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Nexus7/Installation#Manually_Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the new images fail to mount as well
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think that depends on some subtle difference in the nexus version
<Riddell> cos that's the case with one of mine but the other one gets as far as plymouth but then no X
<ahoneybun> oh? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you and valorie made a decision then to go with the wiki route?
<ahoneybun> Yea it seems the best way for everyone
<Riddell> good, a decision is made :)
<Riddell> now feel free to take this apart
<Riddell> like say this will be read by my mum "Linux is an operating system kernel that resembles the Unix operating system."  is scary
<Riddell> "Linux Basics" starting with command line is scary
<Riddell> I think it should be more focused on common tasks "how do I set up my e-mail" or "how do I install firefox" etc
<ahoneybun> yea
<jjesse-home> the kubuntu docs basics page has always focused on the command line
<jjesse-home> and also the filesystem
<jjesse-home> not that it always being that way makes it right :)
<jjesse-home> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/kubuntu-docs/saucy/view/head:/docs/basics/C/basics.xml
<Riddell> I think that's fine to be in there but it shouldn't be the first chapter
<Riddell> cor who made that saucy branch?
<ahoneybun> thats the same as the one I am working from
<Riddell> hmm I'm confused that's the import of the package in ubuntu, but I deleted the package in ubuntu
<jjesse-home> i don't know maybe someone from the doc team?
<jjesse-home> i have to confess i don't do much doc work these days anymore
<jjesse-home> but thats what lp:kubuntu-docs points to
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I have the 24 topics put into 4 main topics are I have it layed out so far, just I don't think it would look good if the page kept going on and on
<yofel> xnox: bug 1163504 was only about removing the skype png's for kdenetwork and oxygen-icons, right?
<ubottu> bug 1163504 in ktp-common-internals (Ubuntu Quantal) "Trademarked assets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1163504
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> and ktp
<Riddell> I need to remove those from upstream
<yofel> that would be great
<Riddell> replace rather than remove would be better
<skellat> I did some opening edits to xubuntu-docs that could be used to build off of for kubuntu-docs including our offline package management chapter: https://code.launchpad.net/~skellat/xubuntu-docs/xubuntu-docs/
 * skellat wanders back to the Federal Communications Commission report he was reading
<yofel> great... kdelibs has missing symbols
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you said to upload the images to the wiki?
<shadeslayer> I still can't flash the userdata partition on Riddell's Nexus 7
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: does it freeze?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> trying to flash it for the third time :S
<ahoneybun> do fastboot flash -S 256M userdata /path/to/.img
<shadeslayer> what does that do ?
<shadeslayer> sends it in smaller parts?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> not as much of a overload
<shadeslayer> ah makes sense
<ahoneybun> gets it on to the n7 but I still have problems with it mounting the /root
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: there should be a omgkubuntu.com lol
<ahoneybun> maybe I should make the wiki kinda like this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide
<ahoneybun> how is it going shadeslayer?
<Quintasan> Riddell: You don't love Telepathy KDE anymore? :(
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: it flashed
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: I was playing some table tennis :P
<ahoneybun> what lol
<ahoneybun> Quintasan: I think it is nice but just needs more integation into the desktop like GNOME has
<Riddell> Quintasan: why do you think I'm sitting at the opposite end of the table from d_ed
<Quintasan> Riddell: Ask him to implement renaming contacts :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: >The membership status of Jonathan Riddell (jr) in the team Telepathy KDE
<Quintasan>  (telepathy-kde) was changed by the user from Approved to Deactivated.
<Quintasan> :(
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: what's the username / password for the N7?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Y U CUT UR HAIR
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/UsingTheDevice
<Quintasan> You looked like a rock band drummer with long hair dude
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I'm not sure I thought that you set that up in the installer
<ahoneybun> that and I could never get that far
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> I have a login screen
<shadeslayer> using screen + /dev/ttyACM0
<ahoneybun> I'm stuck at it telling it can't mount /root
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> I just used the img files from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> and it does boot
<shadeslayer> except that it shows nothing on the screen
<shadeslayer> just like the N10
<ahoneybun> I get text
<ahoneybun> saying "mount
<ahoneybun> "mount: mounting /dev/mmcblk0p9 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/04/plasma-desktopc14045.png
<ahoneybun> It tells me there is no such file or directory
<ahoneybun> anyway I got to go to work bbl
<apachelogger> ScottK: shadeslayer is weak, it's 1am and he is going to bed.................
<apachelogger> and there is still beer available......
<shadeslayer> sleeeepyyy
<shadeslayer> and I have a presentation tomorrow
<apachelogger> I had one today and I went to bed when the sun was rising again :P
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<valorie> you know what happens when you burn the candle at both ends
<valorie> you end up with a short candle
<apachelogger> oO
<shadeslayer> I don't think you're left with a candle
<apachelogger> that sounds sexual, but weird
<valorie> lol
<valorie> me, weird?
<valorie> never
<sreich> definitely sexual.
<valorie> that I never denied
<valorie> lol
<valorie> off to dinner.....
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-05
<ScottK> apachelogger: That's not news.
<ScottK> Riddell: Debian released and I published the news on kubuntu.org.
<ahoneybun> hey guys/gals
<ScottK> apachelogger: Got an actual apport report now for my kdepim-runtime crash: Bug #1176464 
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1176464 could not be found
<ScottK> (I left it private for the moment, but sucbribed you to it)
<ahoneybun> hey ScottK did you see the wiki for Kubuntu Docs?
<ScottK> ahoneybun: I have not.  I've been driving all day picking one of my daughters up from college.  Just got home and am a bit tired for any thinking.
<ahoneybun> oh ok full load
<ahoneybun> I want to say it is about half done
<ahoneybun> can I get what you think about it?
<ahoneybun> valorie: are you there?
<valorie> I am
<valorie> currently eating a snack, but will be with you shortly
<valorie> you got my notes to you after you went to sleep last night, right?
<ahoneybun> no I saw that you changed somethings but did not see what
<valorie> read the backlog here
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<ahoneybun> upload images to the wiki, 1. Kubuntu 2. KDE 3. Linux ?
<valorie> yup
<valorie> the problem with having your images elsewhere, is what happens when that site is down, or the links change?
<ahoneybun> I know, I'm looking into it now
<ahoneybun> I fixed the link that was spelled wrong
<valorie> hmmm, me too
<valorie> not sure why it didn't stay fixed
<valorie> I was logged in, etc.
<ahoneybun> It took for me though
 * valorie bows before ahoneybun's superior wiki power
<ahoneybun> lol I just got lucky
<ahoneybun> sadly I can only upload one thing at a time...
<valorie> this is bizarre
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> that link still shows broken for me
<valorie> even after control reload
<ahoneybun> what link
<valorie> #2 link at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> About Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> page does not exist
<valorie> look at the link
<valorie> it's misspelled
<valorie> but I've fixed it three times
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtai/About
<ahoneybun> now I see!
<valorie> bizarre, eh?
<ahoneybun> I fixed it
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> but what happened to the top image?
<valorie> now it's enormous
<ahoneybun> wrong one, fixed
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> yep that one on the main page /KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail is on the wiki
<valorie> good deal
<valorie> I'm setting up again to deal with docs from launchpad, because I want to read the xubuntu docs
<valorie> and since this is a fresh install, I had lost my ssh setup, keypair and such
<ahoneybun> deal with?
<valorie> I had a copy of the kubuntu docs before, so I could edit them
<valorie> not sure if any of my edits ever made it in, but I did email them to darkwing and jjesse
<ahoneybun> I want to push my changes into my own branch
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I have no clue how to do that
<valorie> but I'm working through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation again
<ahoneybun> I was looking into it
<ahoneybun> sweet, are people still using docbook?
<valorie> all KDE documentation is in docbook
<valorie> it's just xml
<ahoneybun> just so you know the Basic page uses all images from the wiki now, no external links
<valorie> super!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> these pages are going to be long
<valorie> well
<valorie> maybe we should have a tl;dr summary at the top of each page
<valorie> so people can see if they want it or not
<ahoneybun> I was thinking that, like the archlinux wiki
<valorie> the archlinux wiki starts out sort of ok
<valorie> then descends quickly into madness
<valorie> but yeah, the beginning is worth looking at
<valorie> I want ours FRIENDLY
<ahoneybun> I wanted to have subsections in the table of contents
<valorie> arch to me is not so friendly
<ahoneybun> like 3. The Basics 
<ahoneybun> then 
<ahoneybun> then A. Desktop Customization 
<ahoneybun> B. Something 
<ahoneybun> C. Linux
<valorie> or 3.1, 3.2, 3.3
<ahoneybun> yea thats better
<valorie> one caution: if the ToC gets too long, people click away
<valorie> have you looked at userbase on kde.org at all?
<ahoneybun> no, I don't know how to link to stuff in the page yet I was looking into it 
<valorie> i wrote the amarok handbook there, with the assistance of the old amarok wiki, and lots of GCi students
<ahoneybun> I'm going to look at that page your working on
<valorie> I'm working on a page?
<valorie> oh, the system doc page
<valorie> working *through* the page
<valorie> not editing it
<valorie> just to be clear
<ahoneybun> nope not touching it just looking
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<ahoneybun> that ToC is going to get big
<valorie> well, it might be better than to have a short one, and some sentences below with the link again
<valorie> like: [The Basics] covers customizing your desktop, something, and the linux filesystem.
<valorie> so you have a little para summing it up, instead of a big-ass ToC
<ahoneybun> well I am not using a heading for everything right now to lower it
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<valorie> looks good, but I think those images should be smaller
<valorie> like: half the size
<valorie> consider that some people will be reading on phones and /or tablets
<ahoneybun> I was looking into using thumbnails
<valorie> those are great when someone might need to expand the image
<valorie> these are so simple I don't think that is necessary
<valorie> shrinking them will make the page load more quickly as well
<valorie> so they aren't just displayed smaller, but ARE smaller
<ahoneybun> so thats a good idea?
<valorie> what's a good idea?
<valorie> using thumbnails is great when people will need to make the images bigger to see necessary detail
<valorie> like involved menus
<ahoneybun> the thumbnail
<valorie> otherwise, just smaller images are better
<valorie> not tiny
<valorie> just smaller
<ahoneybun> refresh
<valorie> look at userbase to see how people do it there
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> what my changes?
<valorie> the dir images could use a thumbnail
<valorie> because some people will want to see detail
<valorie> yes, the smaller images look great
<ahoneybun> I used thumbnails on those ;)
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> ok refresg
<ahoneybun> refresh
<valorie> yeah, baby
<valorie> those are readable to me as thumbnails already
<valorie> excellent work!
<valorie> launchpad still hasn't responded to my new key though
<valorie> pfff
<ahoneybun> thanks! and that is my last edit 
<ahoneybun> no more for now
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I'll try to finish working through that page, and get the xubuntu docs
<valorie> stealing is always good
<valorie> damn, launchpad is so much complicated than kde identity
<ahoneybun> I can't get into my kde identify lol lost the info
<valorie> ask the sysadmins
<valorie> they are awesome indeed
<valorie> it almost certainly will be your surname
<valorie> but #kde-sysadmin knows all, sees all
<ahoneybun> well it says it will email it to me but I never get it
<valorie> dead email account, maybe?
<valorie> they can check
<valorie> awhile ago they made everyone with weak passwords reset them
<ahoneybun> ok then I got it kinda I just don't understand the two-factor thing
<ahoneybun> Please enter the token from position 'H1'
<valorie> one of the sysadmins did a weak pass to break passwords
<valorie> and all those that failed had to reset
<valorie> mine failed
<valorie> lol
<valorie> woah
<valorie> I've never seen that
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> they will help though
<ahoneybun> ok 
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> "that means your account has two factor auth enabled"
<ahoneybun> So I think the wiki is going well
<valorie> me too
<valorie> yes, I'm in that chan
<ahoneybun> I'm going to bed now
<ahoneybun> can I post our work on G+?
<ahoneybun> valorie: can I post our work on G+?
<valorie> sure!
<ahoneybun> cool
<valorie> the more help or even criticisms, the better
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/110525358571541799848/posts/294SmUFDtDU
<ahoneybun> I need help to finish this 
<ahoneybun> we do
<valorie> ok, I'm going to do some editing now
<valorie> on the text
<ahoneybun> I do the layout, you check and give ideas?
<valorie> I can write, too
<valorie> but lets steal all we can first
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> it's easier to get from over half to fully done
<valorie> than write the whole thing from scratch
<ahoneybun> I know lol anyway good night
<valorie> niters
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon Kubuntu people
<valorie> afternoon, smartboyhw-from-the-future
<valorie> coming up on midnight here
<smartboyhw> valorie: Why am I from the future?
<smartboyhw> …
 * smartboyhw is a present-tensed human, IIRC.
<valorie> because it's not even midnight yet!
<valorie> you are across the international dateline from me
 * valorie is near Seattle, in the northwest of the US
<smartboyhw> valorie: LOL
 * valorie waves across the Pacific
<smartboyhw> valorie: :D
<Riddell> cor valorie and ahoneybun seems to be really onto this documentation stuff
<Riddell> yofel: did you set up the 4.10.3 build status?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: \o/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw_, lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> bright and breezy in the sun
<lordievader> Sounds like you are doing good :D
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Good afternoon
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw_
<valorie> Riddell: he's on fire
<valorie> I'm happy to help edit or even write, if he's willing to deal with the horrible wiki markup part
<smartboyhw_> valorie: +1
<valorie> it breaks my brain to deal with more than one wiki markup system
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/4.10.3.html
<Riddell> smartboyhw_: go fixage :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the sessionthread bug was not fixed
<apachelogger>   connect( m_socket, SIGNAL(error(KTcpSocket::Error)),
<apachelogger>            this, SLOT(socketError(KTcpSocket::Error)) );
<apachelogger> that's what I see in master even.....
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Meh no
<smartboyhw_> Mobile
<smartboyhw__> Doing Physics exercises
<smartboyhw__> Riddell: That's a small number of packages as far as I can see here
<smartboyhw__> kactivities has a failed nepomuk
<yofel> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> yofel: where?
<yofel> the pad has the links
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> http://kyofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.3_raring.html
<Riddell> my browser history is getting confused between kyofel and yofel.d.o
<yofel> heh
<yofel> well, mine too...
<smartboyhw> Riddell: yofel: LOL
<apachelogger> xnox, ScottK: kde-wrkspace with the fix is in proposed
<apachelogger> it's just not building
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: :O
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Boost problems again right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think that for a proper solution this bug needs to go upstream
<apachelogger> ScottK: also please try http://paste.kde.org/737960/ and check what results that has
<apachelogger> i.e. it fixes the crash, but I am not sure it will not have unintended consequences
<smartboyhw> Heh, good one shared by Randall Ross
<smartboyhw> http://www.saucysalamander.com/ourcafe.asp
<Quintasan> hello
<smartboyhw> Hello Quintasan
<Riddell> apachelogger: the patch is gone!
<Riddell> if you watch porn in dragon it doesn't get added to the history, how unintuitive!
<apachelogger> that's what I said :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell: apachelogger: You guys watch these things?
 * smartboyhw decides to kill them
<smartboyhw> them = Riddell and apachelogger
<Riddell> you should see the decoration in this villa
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Eh? BTW is shadeslayer sitting next to you again?
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> apachelogger is buffering me from him
<smartboyhw> Riddell: ROFL
<Quintasan> lololololo
<apachelogger> did you have a fight?
 * smartboyhw decides to send a nuclear bomb to where Riddell & shadeslayer & apachelogger is
<smartboyhw> sudo scp ~/bomb/riddell&shadeslayer&apachelogger.bomb ip:[whois:Riddell/ip]
<smartboyhw> ROFL
<apachelogger> why would you sudo that? :O
<shadeslayer> ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: To make sure Quintasan doesn't deny access.
<Riddell> apachelogger: ssh!
<Riddell> apachelogger: alex is talking!
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer is breaiing personviewer
<apachelogger> intentionally!
 * smartboyhw sends yet another (nuclear) bomb
<shadeslayer> I am not
<shadeslayer> I am waiting for Martin to push patches
<shadeslayer> Martin broke it
<Quintasan> You're just being lazy shadeslayer
<Quintasan> admin it
<shadeslayer> nope
<Quintasan> admit it even*
<smartboyhw> OK stop it girls…
<Quintasan> We all know it's true anyways :P
<smartboyhw> Hmm it worked
<apachelogger> Quintasan: he is
<Riddell> seaLne: yo, is the kubuntu at akademy on monday confirmed?
<Riddell> could I get something on the akademy website (just to make it feel more official, say no if it's hassle)
<seaLne> Riddell: yes its confirmed, not sure how to represent it best on the website, once we've sorted out the rooms we are using it will go in the schedule beside the talks along with bofs
<seaLne> the list of group room requests are currently just in etherpad
<Riddell> groovy
<seaLne> Riddell: https://conf.kde.org/en/Akademy2013/public/schedule/2013-07-15
<seaLne> you'll actually have it till 1900 but the system dosen't currently allow events that long
<seaLne> Riddell: i think if you login to frab you should be able to edit https://conf.kde.org/en/Akademy2013/events/76 to give it a desciption etc
<Riddell> hmm no I don't see to be able to
<seaLne> Riddell: what about now?
<seaLne> does it show up in https://conf.kde.org/en/Akademy2013/cfp
<Riddell> seaLne: lovely thanks
<BluesKaj> HI all
<smartboyhw> bye, no battery
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you ask someone from upstream to have a look before I try it?  This is my main $work laptop where I'm having the trouble and I'm slightly reluctant to try unreviewed patches on it.
<smartboyhw> Anything I missed?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell ervin to come on irc
<shadeslayer> can't
<shadeslayer> too far
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell jr to tell aurelien to tell alex to tell kevin then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<apachelogger> alternatively open http://paste.kde.org/737960/ and show it to him
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Can you take care of the FloodBot mess in #kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> nope
<smartboyhw> The 3 bots are getting haywire…
<apachelogger> I am not running the bots
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Who is?
<apachelogger> no clue
<smartboyhw> …
<apachelogger> I forwarded it to the ops team
<smartboyhw> apachelogger: Thx;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what'd kevin say? :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> didn't ping him, was testing phonon on the N7
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: ^^
<shadeslayer> QML doesn't work though
<shadeslayer> no idea why -.-
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: we can run Kubuntu Active
<shadeslayer> except touch + Plasma Active doesn't quite work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: PATCH!?!?!?!
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also does the active userspace work?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: yes
<apachelogger> also is that quantal or raring?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> raring
<shadeslayer> QWidgets work, QML inside QWidgets work
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: nice for you lol I could not get it to work
<shadeslayer> plasma active pure QML doesn't work
<ahoneybun> like I said I can;t get to the boot anyway'
<shadeslayer> you need to flash the rootfs and the kernel
<shadeslayer> and then it'll boot to a blank screen
<ahoneybun> how so?
<shadeslayer> there's no user on the system
<shadeslayer> and oem-config doesn't start afaict
<shadeslayer> so I chrooted into the rootfs from recovery, created a user, and started it via usb  serial
<shadeslayer> it = plasma active
<ahoneybun> oh boy 
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail/Basics
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Nice worj
<smartboyhw> *work
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^
<ahoneybun> oh yea!
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I also moved all the images in the wiki not external links anymore
<shadeslayer> cool
<smartboyhw> ahoneybun: Awesome!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> sadly that page is not done yet
<ahoneybun> maybe 20%
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: have you gotten the same good news from the n10?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: nope
<shadeslayer> playing with the n7 today since I won't have access to it later
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1176550] task manager highlights windows incorrectly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176550 (by Sebastian Bugiu)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea what would happen in Ubuntu if Debian switched to systemd? The only reason I see for using Upstart is that Debian still has sysvinit but that's hardly a valid reason now that systemd beats Upstart in every aspect
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm not sure it's fair to put a questions like that on ScottK's shoulders :)
<Riddell> the main reason for upstart I think is "we wuz first"
<Quintasan> Riddell: That's not a valid arugment IMO, at least if you claim you don't suffer from the NIH syndrome
<Riddell> but it was discussed a bit here yesterday if kubuntu could switch without ubuntu unity switching (purely as a theoretical question)
<Riddell> Quintasan: it was red hat's NIH first
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uhh, you lost me at Red Hat's NIH
<Riddell> upstart came first
<Riddell> then red hat via lennart made systemd
<Riddell> so they were NIH first
<Quintasan> Yeah, buy even after all those years of developement it's still worse than systemd :P
<Riddell> in what way?
<sreich> upstart isn't even any good -_-
<Riddell> what's wrong with it?
<Quintasan> I believe in almost every way including startup time rbelem 
<sreich> i mean compared to systemd, being so young, upstart is horrible
<Quintasan> Riddell*
<sreich> i think the real question is "what's better about it than sysvinit"?
<Quintasan> There was some comparisions made but I'm not an expert on that so I can't say how true those are
<sreich> i mean, does upstart even have a journal daemon?
<sreich> because that's a huge feature right there in itself.
<Quintasan> If systemd devs were claiming their software can do something while it can't the community would point that out very quickly
<Quintasan> AFAIR not
<Quintasan> Riddell: I was just wondering, I don't know if we could just go ahead and switch to systemd
<Riddell> Quintasan: that's a lot of QA
<Riddell> making sure it works and can revert back to upstart if you install it
<Riddell> it's hardly our speciality
<Riddell> and there's no paticular reason for it
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'm more interested if we have the freedom to do it as a part of Ubuntu right now
<sreich> upstart in general just seems like a couple things on top of sysvinit, not really rewriting from the ground up
<sreich> and here's a good  run down of the features http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/why.html
<sreich> (from systemd devs themselves)
<Riddell> Quintasan: we can do whatever we like but we'll get no support from foundations for diverging from them
<sreich> the snapshots are cool as well.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I see.
<Riddell> if we run into a problem they'll just laugh at us
<Quintasan> So we could actually do that if we were able to pull it off but we can't so no point considering that
<Riddell> Quintasan: we could but it's not worth the risk
<sreich> yeah, kinda silly imho
<sreich> you'd be better off rebasing kubuntu on another distro ;)
<ScottK> Quintasan: In fact, there were (IIRC) 2 fecora releases that used upstart.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I believe that the plan for Debian for Jessie is to work to make it so people can use sysvinit, upstart, systemd, or whatever (there are other contenders too, like openrc).
<ScottK> Also, Ubuntu is already using some parts of systemd, I don't know details.
<yofel> Quintasan: if you want to try debian with systemd then play with tanglu once that's in a usable state. That will  use systemd by default
 * yofel certainly prefers systemd's service status overview over upstart's
<yofel> as for the parts of systemd that we're using.. Ubuntu plans to switch to logind for 13.10, we should follow suite so we can deprecate consolekit
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1124149
<ubottu> bug 1124149 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 13.04 power button always turn off system" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124149
<kubotu> feed workspace-bugs had 6 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1168578] Date & Time in System settings doesn't saves NTP-server address @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1168578 (by BakLAN)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1176149] battery monitor does not detect battery after wake @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176149 (by Alvin)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1176550] task manager highlights windows incorrectly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176550 (by Sebastian Bugiu)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-28
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313193] Missing "$" in /usr/bin/startkde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313193 (by Rafael Jesus Alcantara Perez)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313193] Missing "$" in /usr/bin/startkde @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313193 (by Rafael Jesus Alcantara Perez)
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1271304 does not compute for me
<ubottu> bug 1271304 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crash when restoring previously installed packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271304
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: do either of you have an i386 vm of trusty?
<valorie> I have a couple of laptops running trusty, will that do?
<valorie> oh, I don't think that will help; sorry for the noise
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: no although not hard to make one
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll need some gdb core dump inspection if you are up to it
<apachelogger> oh, technically a chroot probably would be enough
 * Riddell makes it so
<apachelogger> http://81.10.192.84/~juergen/bug331114.tar.xz
<apachelogger> core.17298 is the core of qaptworker and core.17265 of muon-updater
 * apachelogger actually wonders why the updater core is 160m Oo
<apachelogger> anyway, some backtraces would be lovely for starters ^^
<jussi> oh kde, you are my sunshine....
<jussi> :/
<jussi> (KDE power management has been limiting my CPU to 800MHz, making me very frustrated). Suprising there is no config place for that.... (so it seems)
<apachelogger> jussi: I don't think powerdevil does that
<apachelogger> if anything it sets a kernel cpu scaling governor
<jussi> apachelogger: When I turned off kde powermanagement, my speed returned.
<apachelogger> that seems very silly
<jussi> (via the checkbox in the battery plasmoid9
<apachelogger> there's a checkbox?
<jussi> apachelogger: go click the battery plasmoid
<apachelogger> well, I don't have one :P
<jussi> it was introduced in 4.8 if I read correctly
<apachelogger> screenshot
<apachelogger> pix or it didn't happen!
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/+bug/1313066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313066 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "No feedback when a codec is missing" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you have a vm handy to test that?
<apachelogger> someone else was also complaining about that somewhere
<apachelogger> yet I am reasonable certain it worked just fine with dragon
<jussi> apachelogger: see the powermanagement section here: http://kde.org/announcements/4.8/plasma.php
<apachelogger> jussi: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<apachelogger> once with the option on and once with it off
<apachelogger> I really think that just sets the kernel governor
<apachelogger> which in turn would also make sense because the powersave governor sets the speed to minimum frequency
<jussi> jussi@Constellation:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<jussi> userspace
<jussi> ondemand
<jussi> jussi@Constellation:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<jussi> userspace
<jussi> ondemand
<jussi> jussi@Constellation:~$ 
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> file a bug :P
<apachelogger> a) I don't think the two cores should have a different governor
<jussi> Ill try first on another machine that I havent played with. 
<apachelogger> b) quite possibly powerdevil sets a bad userspace governor rule
<valorie> someone came to me this weekend at the booth with a similar problem
<valorie> I couldn't help with the gui
<valorie> his screen would dim about 30 seconds after boot, and everything would slow down
<valorie> cpu scaling sounds about right
<apachelogger> jussi: either something is detected incorrectly or that setup is not from powerdevil
<apachelogger> with AC all cores are on the performance governor and on battery all are ondemand
<jussi> apachelogger: ok, weirdness now - when on battery, scaling works. when not, scaling doesnt
<apachelogger> because whatever is setting the userspace governor should not do that
<apachelogger> userspace is nasty as that leaves it to the application to define the exact frequency 
<apachelogger> where the hell is the equal sign on a german keyboard
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> oh god
<apachelogger> oh god
<apachelogger> darth vader needs to save me from this madness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looking at the bug
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: already on it
<shadeslayer> ohm?
<apachelogger> we don't seed the shitty shit package
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> that's what happens when you decide to do library migrations at the last minute without any preparation whatsoever
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> the package is called gstreamer0.10-qapt supposedly was dropped along with gstreamer0.10 crap from the seed, I subsequently ported it to support gst1 didn't look at the packaging though so I did not notice the bogus name and even if I did I probably would not have thought of it being on the seed
<apachelogger> *not being on the seed
<apachelogger> that it got through QA is an embarrassment without equal
<shadeslayer> you ported it to 1.0? thats what happens when you port things and don't tell anyone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyway, any critical tasks for today?
<apachelogger> I told everyone
<apachelogger> I did the port like a week or two before release
<apachelogger> so it actually had to be accepted by the release team even
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: everything is critical
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no clue, driver manager still needs sru verification I think
<apachelogger> also qt SRU needs more handling I think (the mails in my inbox were confusing)
<apachelogger> other than that I think muon upstream needs some triaging
<shadeslayer> I'll verify driver manager
<apachelogger> ScottK: gstreamer0.10-qapt was not on the 14.04.0 seed, should I add it as recommends and add a known issues note to the release page or as depends and force everyone to get it?
<apachelogger> without it automatic codec installation is entirely not working
<apachelogger> which in turn makes amarok crash because of (presumably) phonon-gstreamer bugs
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: something is broken for driver manager, it doesn't seem to be sending any dbus queries
<apachelogger> I did not change anything there
<apachelogger> I think(tm)
<shadeslayer> I can also make bustle crash reliably
<shadeslayer> (bustle:16816): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Error while sending AddMatch() message: The connection is closed
<shadeslayer> bustle: user error (wrapNewGObject: object is NULL)
<apachelogger> ./gstreamer-qapt.postinst:# postinst script for gstreamer0.10-qapt
<apachelogger> it's not enough that the file has a very clear name, you need to explain the name in a comment
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7351353/ please review
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2.1.70-0ubuntu5~
<shadeslayer> why the ~
<apachelogger> so backports are covered 2.1.70-0ubuntu5~ppa1
<shadeslayer> wouldn't 2.1.70-0ubuntu5 cover that too>
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> 2.1.70-0ubuntu5~ppa1 is << 2.1.70-0ubuntu5
<apachelogger> 2.1.70-0ubuntu5~ is a set of versions > 2.1.70-0ubuntu4 but < 2.1.70-0ubuntu5
<shadeslayer> roger roger
<shadeslayer> looks good to me
<apachelogger> 2.1.70-0ubuntu5~ OTOH is < 2.1.70-0ubuntu5~1
<apachelogger> so whenver you append something to the ~ you are greatifying the version from the lower bounds ubuntu5~ to the upper bounds ubuntu6
<apachelogger> (well technically ubuntu5([^~])*)
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion meta-kde-telepathy 0.8.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313611
<shadeslayer> already on my todo btw ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: newversion libkpeople 0.2.2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please assign bugs to yourself
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313612
<shadeslayer> done
<apachelogger>  File libqapt_2.1.70-0ubuntu5.debian.tar.bz2 already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<apachelogger> pff
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm gdb has defeated me http://paste.kde.org/pbqvig61o
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm file says "core file x86-64" that suggests not i386
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: sorry
 * apachelogger though he read i386 in the logs
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you retrace it on amd64? because I can't for some reason
<apachelogger> ah, nevermind
<apachelogger> #3  0x00007f8e16e80c92 in QEventDispatcherUNIX::processEvents (this=0x7f8e000008f0, flags=...) at kernel/qeventdispatcher_unix.cpp:936
<apachelogger> wth
<Riddell> apachelogger: trying..
<apachelogger> "Do you need a financial help? email us @...."
<apachelogger> what a friendly mail
<Riddell> apachelogger: muon http://paste.kde.org/pn6d7pmpa
<apachelogger> thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: qaptworker http://paste.kde.org/pk5tafc2w
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
 * apachelogger wonders if the unix eventloop might be why polkit is broken
<apachelogger> see the problem is qaptworker somehow gets stuck on polkit business
<apachelogger> and muon-updater shows a unix eventloop (should be glib)
<Riddell> apachelogger: does using gstreamer0.10-qapt work fine for gstreamer1.0 ?
<apachelogger> so assuming -updater has the unix loop because of something in the envrionment it is possibly the the polkit auth request does not show up in the user session because the polkit helper is also using a unix loop and that does not work with polkit
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, the package is incorrectly named
<Riddell> hmm, interesting
<apachelogger> Riddell: grab a new VM, play an mp3 in amarok
<apachelogger> then install gstreamer0.10-qapt and try again
<apachelogger> <- actually ported the codec helper before release
<apachelogger> bugger, forcing the unix eventloop does not seem to break things sufficiently -.-
<apachelogger> oh wait, I did it wrong
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> I hate mondays so very much
 * alket mondays are the best
<BluesKaj> oh, it's monday already?
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> AH!
<apachelogger> I win
<apachelogger> (gdb) x/s *((char **)environ+40)
<apachelogger> 0x7fff1a054cf0: "QT_NO_GLIB=1"
<Riddell> whyever would you set that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: might want to poke doodle
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Utopic. | Kubuntu 14.04 released - get back to work! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | Reports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also) | Kubuntu 14.10/16.04 planning http://doodle.com/z5723iwv9cmc75y2#table
<alket> nice topic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<apachelogger> it's a stil a week before first date, no?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, might be useful to bring it up again on the ML so that people don't miss it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, it's 3 clicks away mate :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331114#c3 in case you are interested
<ubottu> KDE bug 331114 in updater "muon-updater never works, always need to kill qaptworker" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you get anywhere with driver-manager?
<ScottK> apachelogger and Riddell: I'm OK with depends (this being different than the split baloo case because the bug is the missing package).
<apachelogger> ok, going to prep the SRU today then
<Riddell> talking of SRUs bug 1289600 needs versification for quantal and precise
<ubottu> bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289600
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, utterly broken on my machine
<apachelogger> I'll poke my vm a bit
<shadeslayer> it's weird, the dbus request never gets sent
<shadeslayer> I don't want to  spend too much time debugging it since it's something unplanned for today
<shadeslayer> Once I get through my TODO, I'll have a look
<shadeslayer> <- currently annoyed at pbuilder
<apachelogger> its the way of the pbuilder
<shadeslayer> not sure why, but I can't make a utopic pbuilder to build my ktp packages :<
<apachelogger> missing debootstrap for utopic maybe?
<ScottK> you need the deboostrap and distro-data-info
<Riddell> needs the symlink added?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> One is either in proposed or updates.
<shadeslayer> argh, I'm using a mirror\
<shadeslayer> which might have a out of date debootstrap
<ScottK> Or do login --save-after-login update sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade and logout.
<ScottK> then rename the tarball.
<ScottK> 'cause it'll be a utopic one then.
<shadeslayer> true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: driver manager works for me
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/FXMhvaL.png
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not sure, but a reboot fixed it
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you can please verify bug 1311583
<ubottu> bug 1311583 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-driver-managers leaves apt in a broken state when switching drivers on a nvidia machine" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311583
<shadeslayer> yep doing that on my nvidia machine
<apachelogger> my install is way too polluted with self compiled rubbish ^^
<apachelogger> other than that everything should be verified
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> pbuilder is so full of shit
<shadeslayer> sudo -E DIST=utopic doesn't work
<shadeslayer> sudo -E dist=utopic works
<apachelogger> heh
<apachelogger> write lbuilder already :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just needs a new symlink in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have it
<apachelogger> I explained all the bits a while ago when I looked into lxc
<apachelogger> it's all there, one just needs to write glue around it
<shadeslayer> but for some reason my variables have suddenly stopped working
 * apachelogger preps kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I reckon I'll have to write lbuilder at some point
 * shadeslayer yonders when systemd will land in utopic
<apachelogger> s/when/if :P
<apachelogger> there's not exactly a good track record of landing things when they were supposed to land
<shadeslayer> I see what you did there ;)
<shadeslayer> well, things are working pretty well from pitti's PPA
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-meta_1.308.1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> adds gstreamer0.10-qapt to trusty's meta packages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you guys look at https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/205be0085e711d8928ed136719b457bca28ca00a
<shadeslayer> vHanda: http://paste.kde.org/pgjtooxa3 ^^
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baloo/+bug/1296173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296654 in baloo (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1296173 baloo_file_extractor crashed with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler()" [High,Fix released]
<vHanda> shadeslayer: any clue as to how I can get the debug output?
<vHanda> the backtrace is fairly useless, it just tells me that an exception has been caught
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ , you had something that did that?
<apachelogger> I did not
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> on a related note though
<shadeslayer> okay, then how do you want to proceed here
<apachelogger> it might be worthwhile to check with ev whether it is possible to get startkde.log on errors.ubuntu
<apachelogger> that would certainly show the exception
<ScottK> apachelogger: kubuntu-meta SRU accepted.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/sddm/netrunner-packaging
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: building on top of your packaging
<shadeslayer> you might want to merge and push to kubuntu-packagers at some point
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm actually kontemplating how to get that into Debian
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: get upstream to remove their debian dir :P
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you take a look at what shadeslayer created on top of my work and see if that's useable?
<shadeslayer> which is quite shitty
<shadeslayer> at some point I would like to have a dual build, Qt4 and Qt5 from the same package
<ScottK> Quintasan: Not probably until Friday.  $work up to my eyeballs until then.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why
<Quintasan> ScottK: I see, not hurry really, I wanted to get it into Debian since we are at the beginning of the cycle.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good question, because I can :P
<Quintasan> no hurr%
<shadeslayer> but I'm not in a hurry to do that
<Quintasan> Well.
 * Quintasan can't type
<ScottK> QScintilla2 builds for both Qt4 and Qt5 if you want an example.
<shadeslayer> oh thx
<shadeslayer> will have a look
<apachelogger> the why question remains
<apachelogger> we have no intention to use the qt4 build and seeing as qt4 is going away in the not too distant future there is no point in creating a dual build
<shadeslayer> ScottK: since eglibc is not being developed anymore, will Debian switch to glibc ?
<shadeslayer> or atleast thats what http://www.eglibc.org/home says
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you remember the fix for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174057137/buildlog.txt.gz
<yofel> shadeslayer: AFAIR, don't use source format 0.4
<shadeslayer> I wonder if nest-part will work with 0.4
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 0.3
<yofel> nest-part should I think..
<yofel> git-commit won't
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ok
<Blizzz> upgrade killed my audio setup, headset does not work, and settings don't play well with me :-/
<Blizzz> switching to GStreamer and reboot (not relogin) helped
<shadeslayer> good to hear that gst works instead of vlc :P
<Riddell> Blizzz: usb headset or old fashioned jack?
<Blizzz> Riddell: usb
<Blizzz> Riddell: i think the main issue was the the backend was switched to VLC for some reason (have had GStreamer before)
<Riddell> Blizzz: oh you can get phonon to work with usb headsets in 14.04?
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes
<Blizzz> Riddell: it was enought to switch to GStreamer and reboot (not relogin as suggested). Then you can configure it just like before.
<Riddell> gosh now suddently it works for me
<Blizzz> maybe just a small issue in the matrix
<Riddell> funny how often usb headsets have issues with the matrix
<shadeslayer> :D
<Blizzz> i do not have have much to compain about, except of this. Might have been that I had short trouble with a release long long ago, too, but in general it works for me (TM).
<apachelogger> Blizzz: is vlc-plugin-pulse installed?
<Blizzz> apachelogger:  no, just phonon-backend-vlc. 
<apachelogger> that'd be why it broke then :P
<apachelogger> curious that it worked before
<Blizzz> apachelogger: there is no depency of phonon-backend-vlc to vlc-plugin-pulse
<Blizzz> apachelogger: i did not use vlc backend before
<apachelogger> I have no clue
<Riddell> hi Elv1313 
<Elv1313> hi
<Elv1313> I guess you know why I came ;)
<Riddell> crashes!
<Elv1313> Where are the backtraces for that?
<Riddell> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=sflphone&version=1.3.0-1ubuntu1.1
<Riddell> apachelogger know more about that site
<Elv1313> 1.3.0 is an enormous update, the patch probably didn't cause the error, but was more likely hiding it under a bigger one
<Riddell> that e-mail seems to be sauing that the ubuntu1.1 caused the spike compared to ubuntu1 version
<Elv1313> there is no backtraces on this patch, nor is there any bugs
<Elv1313> because that versuion had an infinite loop with the new Akonadi, it didn't crashed
<Riddell> mm, I can't see any backtraces
<Elv1313> so no repports
<Riddell> apachelogger: where does the site hide backtraces?
<Elv1313> It was deployed on at least 20 computers arround here without issues, so I guess it is the deadlock due to a regression in Akonadi, the devs are aware of this one. But it might be something else, without backtraces I can't tell
<Elv1313> ah, I had to add the -kde
<Elv1313> "sflphone" is a metapackge
<Elv1313> Riddell: "Sorry, you are not a member of a group that is allowed to see the data from error reports. Please fill out this form to request access."
<Riddell> hi bdmurray, I got a presumably automated e-mail from you about increases in bugs in sflphone
<Elv1313> Riddell: if you cant fix that, can you pastebin those https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=sflphone-kde&period=month
<Riddell> bdmurray: but I'm not familar enough with the errors site to know how to get the backtrace
<Elv1313> Riddell: open that link, click the error. I see it, but can't open it
<Riddell> Elv1313: you can just fill in the form to say you won't be evil and sell the data to spammers, not sure how quickly it gets processed
<Riddell> Elv1313: hmm that top error just says "This problem failed to retrace. "
<Elv1313> Riddell: where is this form? I just see a permisison denied
<bdmurray> Riddell: if you goto the url in the email and change the period to month you'l see https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=sflphone&period=month&version=1.3.0-1ubuntu1.1
<bdmurray> Riddell: those seeem to be package install failures
<bdmurray> Elv1313: You need to be a member of error-tracker-access or something to view crash reports
<Riddell> yep second one is "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/it/sflphone-kde/basic-use.docbook.gz'"
<bdmurray> Riddell: and it looks like the conflicts is with a PPA package
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> so I suspect the increate in reports is due to 14.04 being released
<bdmurray> so I can override the phased-updater check for the rate increase and it the phased-updater will start incrementing the phasing again
<Riddell> bdmurray: what is phasing?
<bdmurray> Riddell: phasing of stable release updates - http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=127
<Elv1313> bdmurray: can someone add me to that group. Given I am the (code) maintainer/core dev of 4 packages, I think it would generally be useful
<bdmurray> Elv1313: I believe this is the process - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2013-May/001039.html
<bdmurray> Riddell: I get cc'ed on the mails that the phased-updater sends and had meant to look at sflphone. I just got back from holiday so I'm wading through things.
<Riddell> thanks for your help bdmurray 
<bdmurray> Riddell: no problem
<Riddell> Elv1313: I've got to go, seems like it was just people updating to 14.04 that caused the increase
<Elv1313> Ok, I am done reading and filling the contract. I guess this is manually approved
<Elv1313> Riddell: I will check that when I get access. I will ask the PPA maintainer (he work a few desk away from me) to fix the conflicts
<bdmurray> Elv1313: ev is pretty good about approving access quickly but you might ping him
 * Elv1313 pinging
<Elv1313> Riddell, bdmurray: thanks, I will investigate and see what I can do. There will be at least 2 more patches in the next few days and one to Akonadi (may wait for the next stable release) to fix (1) a deadlock and (2) a certificate validation issue
<Darkwing> !council
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about council
<Darkwing> Riddell: 
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<Darkwing> Or, anyone within the Council
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: howdy
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: anything urgent?
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: I have control of @kubuntu on twitter now... is there a Generic Kubuntu Council email to transfer ownership or, someone who is managing all of Kubuntu social media these days?
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: kubuntu-council@lists.launchpad.net  I guess
<shadeslayer> but usually it's me/Harald/Valorie/Riddell/any other folks that I might have forgotten
<shadeslayer> also, hurray :)
<Darkwing> Who is controlling the G+ and FB pages?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: when I asked Riddell said we have no FB page
<apachelogger> G+ is managed by aforementioned people plus others I think
<Darkwing> kk
<apachelogger> I expect to discuss social media management for the next cycle
<apachelogger> it's an outright mess right now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Dunno.  Ask infinity if you really care.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: homerun doesn't have an MRE, I don't think.
<sithlord48> hello kubuntu-devel. i have a bug report question. if you install libboost-dev the following libboost-filesystem-dev and libboost-program-options-dev are not installed . i have not sure if this is a bug or not. should a report be made?
<ScottK> sithlord48: Ask xnox on #ubuntu-devel if he doesn't answer here.
<sithlord48> thanks you ScottK
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bloody hell
<Quintasan> 5216155615678798321 out of 10
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wut
<Quintasan> This photo
<Quintasan> It destroyed my everything
<shadeslayer> ScottK: probably not, but I think having searching working in homerun is probably important
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :D
<Quintasan> I just don't even know what's going on anymore
<apachelogger> me neither
<apachelogger> I was about to run sudo shutdown now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I've just seen Quintasan in the most 90's photo ever
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> the one day I go to social media a month
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> facebook is giving me shitty posts
<apachelogger> that's news right there
<apachelogger> put it on facebook, will you
<shadeslayer> pft, too late, already closed it
<shadeslayer> going to go read my book and try to sleep
<xnox> ScottK: not a bug. =)
<xnox> ScottK: there is libboost-all-dev, but one typically should just build-depend on the components one uses.
<Riddell> Darkwing: hey well done!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-29
<nvidia-damnU> hey
<nvidia-damnU> anyone actually here ??
<valorie> shadeslayer: I finally read The Fault in Our Stars
<valorie> loved it
<IAmLycan> Hey guys. I'm new to Linux/Kubuntu but would like to get involved with the community here
<jussi> IAmLycan: welcome! talk to valorie, she handles documentation and stuff, which can be a really good way to get a feel 
<IAmLycan> She's actually the one who directed me here!
<jussi> :D
<jussi> IAmLycan: what are you interested to do? 
<IAmLycan> I'm trying to get into web development
<valorie> jussi: I got lots of requests for stickers, and lots of admiration for the new shirt
<jussi> valorie: :)
<valorie> at linuxfest northwest
<jussi> IAmLycan: ahh then speak to ovidiu-florin - he handles a lt of the web page stuff :)
<jussi> valorie: I hope you directed people to the shirt website :)
<valorie> I didn't bring scissors to cut them apart, but used the lil scissors on my swiss army knife
<valorie> of course!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<debfx> valorie: is it even possible to not love tfios? ;)
<debfx> or any john green book really
<valorie> Finding Alaska is the first one i read
<valorie> this was the second
<kfunk> hm, is this known to you? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334053 (Kubuntu 14.04)
<ubottu> KDE bug 334053 in general "Error Message after creating Projects: Can't load KDevCMakeManager" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> kfunk: not known to me
 * Riddell adds to todo but no promises for early attention
<apachelogger> bug 807386
<ubottu> bug 807386 in kdevelop (Ubuntu) "CMake should be a required dependency." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807386
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have a thought on SRUing a fix for that? or, actually my question is: do you think the relationship should be recommends or depends?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are we SRUing ktp?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it should be recommends as it's perfectly possible to use kdevelop with say python that doesn't use cmake
<apachelogger> but then the cmake based templates will throw an error on creating a new project when cmake is not present
<apachelogger> perhaps we should revise the package structure there
<apachelogger> iff there was a devcmakemanager packager that one would clearly depend on cmake, and kdevelop would clearly recommend devcmakemanager
<Riddell> kfunk: got an opinion?
<kfunk> hm...
<Riddell> kfunk: should kdevelop package depend on cmake or should it be an optional dependency which still brings in cmake by default?
<kfunk> yeah, i've understood the problem. but afaik KDevelop shouldn't error out like that if cmake is missing. I'm not sure it's related to that particular bug you mentioned above.
<kfunk> let me investigate that a bit more later, I don't really have time atm.
<kfunk> thanks for the hints so far
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ping, how's the new website coming along?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already done
<shadeslayer> Waiting approval
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are the tracking bugs though?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/1313611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313611 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu Utopic) "[MRE] Please update meta-kde-telepathy to 0.8.1" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> fun story: meta-kde-telepathy is not subbed to by kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> ..........
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please sub kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> pl
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> can't
<shadeslayer> not a admin
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+subscribe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz subscribe kubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: voila
<shadeslayer> thx <3
<Riddell> "The Kubuntu Bugs team will now receive an e-mail each time someone reports or changes a public bug in "meta-kde-telepathy in Ubuntu"."
<shadeslayer> could someone verify bug 1308820 and bug 1275243
<ubottu> bug 1308820 in homerun (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Update homerun to 1.2.3" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308820
<ubottu> bug 1275243 in homerun (Ubuntu Trusty) "plasma-widget-homerun-kicker package should depend on plasma-widget-homerun" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275243
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://markmail.org/message/sfurehuwtenmfok4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, I know
<shadeslayer> I do read my email you know
<apachelogger> "If you are regularly uploading new packages and are not admin of kubuntu-bugs please poke me or Riddell to promote you."
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger plz do promotery to ~rohangarg so that I may be able to do stuff
<apachelogger> done
<shadeslayer> thank you
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree that recommends is correct for kdevelop/cmake.
<apachelogger> bug 1314119 much test case :O
<ubottu> bug 1314119 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Utopic) "/usr/sbin/lightdm:11:__GI__IO_fwrite:createNewSalt:kwallet_hash:pam_sm_authenticate:_pam_dispatch_aux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314119
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok
<Riddell> "Rohan Garg 2010-04-06 2014-06-14 Administrator"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems you are already ↑
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I am possibly running a fix for that
<apachelogger> time for some daft punk you say?
<apachelogger> I agree
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8
 * Riddell turns off Michael Nyman in favour of daft punk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: better be testing that http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140410-0ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have it compiled locally
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: better be testing that http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/pam-kwallet_0.0~git20140410-0ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> that is not a gitty shot
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> git contains unrelated plunder
<shadeslayer> Alex wanted to release the git snapshot I think
<shadeslayer> I'd really not mess around with patching pam kwallet tbh :P
<apachelogger> if git didn't contain unrelated cmake foo I'd almost agree
<ScottK> No MRE for pam-kwallet, so I'm with apachelogger .
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz run by afiestas 
<shadeslayer> it's not something I'd update without upstream approval
<ScottK> May as well get used to it.  Once we're on KF5, there's no upstream support anyway.
<ScottK> (see the mail to packagers on their release methodology)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think you can blame shadeslayer for that btw
<apachelogger> it's not like we did not have a packager on site ;)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I don't think having a 1 month release cycle with no bug fix branch equals no support
<shadeslayer> the idea was that the first few months will most likely get a higher number of bug reports, and it'll be better to release frequently with a few features and many bug fixes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Right, so once we hit feature freeze, we're done.
<apachelogger> it does mean no support. unless a distribution either adjusts policy to push potential-feature-releases in stable releases or adjust the distribution release cadence to match upstream
<ScottK> No more updates from upstream.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not quite, it'd be nice to get a exception to that for KF5
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No way.
<ScottK> "Hey, upstream is pushing random features with every release now" is the opposite of what can get an exception.
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> Also, then since there's no bug fix releases, those fixes that come in the first month, we never get except before feature freeze unless we cherrypick by hand.
<apachelogger> ScottK: fwiw, firefox does the same though
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> granted though, firefox is not a development platform
<ScottK> apachelogger: Firefox and chromium are exceptions only because they are big enough that there's no choice.
<apachelogger> if firefox breaks, firefox is broken, if a framework breaks potentially hundreds of applications break
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and then it will be fixed within 1 month ( or less if we cherry pick )
<ScottK> Also every Firefox/Chromium release is a security release, so have to move forward.
<apachelogger> I dunno about you, but if the better part of my desktop is broken for a month I'll probably go look elsewhere
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Once we hit FF, we NEVER get the update without a cherrypick.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: unless we modify the policy and follow something like what firefox and chrome do
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Won't happen.
<apachelogger> [12:27] <apachelogger> it does mean no support. unless a distribution either adjusts policy to push potential-feature-releases in stable releases or adjust the distribution release cadence to match upstream
<ScottK> It's not our policy.  It's the tech board's.
<ScottK> The only comparable case I can think of is clamav, but the rationale there is that it loses effectiveness over time against the threat, so standing still isn't an option.
<apachelogger> we can polish this turd all day long at the end it will still mean that a monthly feature release policy upstream means that distributions either must not go into feature freeze or not honor their feature freeze or also do monthly releases
<apachelogger> in any other scenario there is no upstream backing
<ScottK> Yep and I don't see either of those being feasible for us.
<ScottK> So I find my level of caring about how much upstream likes what we have to do to get stuff working dropping significantly.
<apachelogger> well, I always thought that using an LTS foundation and simply have a rolling KDE software stack ontop of that would be aboon
<ScottK> There's not a good way to do that though (as "official" releases).
<apachelogger> alas, since there's no policy upstream WRT how new dependencies can be that might not work out when workspace suddenly decides they need latest and greatest wayland
 * ScottK needs to go $work.  Chat with you later.  Yep.
<shadeslayer> so even if the tech board policy makes no sense for us, we still have to follow it?
<shadeslayer> that's just screwed up :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am sure a way could be devised. The thing is, if we do not find a way to adapt to a one month release cycle in some way we might just as well stop doing it altogether because if we release 3 month old frameworks and then expect the user to use that for up to 9 months we are not being the greatest KDE distribution there can be.
<apachelogger> Equally even if we excepted frameworks from feature freeze and stable release policy, their CI does not run Kubuntu, it also does not do package builds. So the fact that upstream intends to have 100% autotest coverage and CI does give us absolutely nothing from a platform alignment POV
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we have to follow it if we want to be an official ubuntu flavor
<apachelogger> Again, we are not talking about isolated exceptions a la firefox here. We'd have to pretty much exempt the entire kubuntu package set from any sort of feature freeze.
<apachelogger> So, while we would still release on the same day as the other flavors, we would not follow the release schedule or the stable updates policy or anything really. At that point the package set would be fundamentally different from the rest of the ubuntu archive in terms of policy etc.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I thought about it and concluded that we have to just assume KF5 doesn't matter that much.  As long as we deliver Plasma Desktop and Applications on a schedule then I think we're OK.  If Plasma did the same kind of thing, it'd be a lot worse.
<shadeslayer> I don't think that would work out if plasma started depending on the latest version of KF5
<shadeslayer> plus, I think KF5 is alot more important now, since potentially other DE's like Razor Qt can potentially use them
<shadeslayer> and *they* might require the latest KF5
<shadeslayer> and this is not even taking into account the many other KDE applications out there
<apachelogger> ScottK: libplasma along with all plasma qml foo is (or was) supposed to be a framework, so getting patch releases for the workspace but not the framework will likely not give sensible resuilts. Even if version wise it would be possible, I don't think the quality will necessarily be reasonable.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Did you talk about workspace cadence at all?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I think Riddell is probably more well informed in that area
<Riddell> who? what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: workspace release cadence
<Riddell> what's the upstream plan?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's what I'm asking you :P
<Riddell> every 6 months I think is what the release manager (me) plans
<Riddell> what's changed from the KDE 4 world?
<shadeslayer> d_ed says 3 months here
<shadeslayer> so very confusing :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: KF5 is releasing monthly initially
<shadeslayer> and then they'll work out if that is a suitable/deliverable release cycle
<Riddell> presumably we'll put it into the updates or backports PPA as appropriate
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Utopic. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also) | Kubuntu 14.10/16.04 planning http://doodle.com/z5723iwv9cmc75y2#table
<sgclark> Riddell: Can you take a look at calligra precise in https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7 it builds all parts fine in my chroot but continues to fail in the ppa.
<jmux> Riddell: I'm back from holiday (4 weeks earlier then expected). Seems the old LO KDE4 maintainer came back :-) And actually he fixed two additional Qt4 bugs for LO :-(
<Riddell> jmux: hello, welcome home
<Riddell> jmux: I couldn't recreate the original crash so we had to postpone the stable releaes update anyway
<jmux> Riddell: I'm currently testing LO master with all Qt4 patches. Not sure if he plans to upstream the stuff, as this is currently just attached to the QT bugs and not in their gerrot.
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at the configure part of the build log it's saying there's no kdeclarative and no KActivities that it can find
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll try to take a closer look when I get a chance
<Riddell> sgclark: in the mean time you could look at what's holding back baloo in precise in 4.13 backports http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.0_precise.html
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I have tried several declarative(s). Ok I will look into that
<jmux> Riddell: Yup - saw the mail. LO is currently a mess for us (4.1.x). That's why I'm back already, to help fixing LO bugs, and we're already postponing our release because of it...
<Riddell> erk :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> Riddell: of course the minute I ask for help, I thinkk I figured out my problem with calligra.
<Riddell> oh?
<sgclark> kdelibs5-experimental-dev has the cmake files it is looking for.
<ScottK> If plasma or apps need newer KF5 then we don't update.   Lack of upstream support means we need to be more conservative, not less.
<apachelogger> That is assuming we bend the way the ubuntu wind blows. What if we were to bend the kde way?
<BluesKaj> I don't have a smartphone and some user is complaining that kubuntu/kde doesn't work with them. Is this true?
<kdeuser56> BluesKaj: what that matter to you then? ^^
<kdeuser56> *would
<apachelogger> and what does this have to do with unicorns?
<ScottK>  Probably a good reason to use Debian. 
<BluesKaj> ok nm , ill ask somewhere else
<ScottK> Having a stable release is essential to me.
<kdeuser56> imho, everything but ubuntu means a lot of additional trouble
<apachelogger> monthly releasery done right has no impact on stability
<ScottK> KDE seems to be giving up on it since features are more fun. 
<apachelogger> that's not what they said
<ScottK> Eventually you have to stop updating and have a release. 
<apachelogger> in fact what the mail seems to suggest is proposing a more conservative feature inclusion than what is there right now
<kdeuser56> does anyone of you use kde telepathy on a regular basis?
<apachelogger> If one wants to release monthly then master must be in a release quality state. Always. 24/7.
<apachelogger> kdeuser56: same question: what does this have to do with unicorns?
<ScottK> Believe it when I see it.
<kdeuser56> apachelogger: I am not talking about unicorn in any way, that was a completely different question, sorry if it interfered with your conversation 
<apachelogger> For frameworks that can very much work, for workspace I find it questionable.
<ScottK> No feature branches means keep stuff local until you push to master. 
<apachelogger> In particular for frameworks this would probably have adverse effects anyway, as greater restrictions on what quality a feature must have before inclusion into master will in fact have the available developer time spread out more as they need to keep track of more stuff in different places
<ScottK> Seems like a recipe for breakage. 
<apachelogger> I don't think that is the plan to be honest
<apachelogger> might as well use mail based version control then ^^
<ScottK> The mail said no feature branches. 
<apachelogger> ScottK: "
<apachelogger>  * Features in released modules can only be introduced in a very fine grained
<apachelogger> way so as to not jeopardize the stability;
<apachelogger> "
<apachelogger> the mail actually is contradicting itself a bit as the lead point is "
<apachelogger>  * Everything is developed in master, so each release will contain a few new
<apachelogger> features and bugfixes;
<apachelogger> "
<apachelogger> I reckon the intended point is that a) things only land in master once their quality is assured b) master is the primary development focus and everything that gets developed targets master
<Riddell> rolling release
<Riddell> we did have an option of doing that a while ago, we decided not to
<apachelogger> Riddell: rolling foundations != rolling workspace
<ScottK> If I wanted a rolling release I'd run Debian Unstable
<Riddell> apachelogger: use the updates PPA then
<ScottK> Regardless, since from whenever we stop updating we get no support from upstream,  we need to stop early enough to make sure what we have works. 
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is the point of having a kubuntu release if the release is potentially entirely outdated by the time it is released?
<Riddell> apachelogger: outdates from whos point of view?  yours or my mum's?
<Riddell> only developers want a monthly release, and they know how to use PPAs
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> outdated from you mum might have a broken application
<apachelogger> because kubuntu did not cherrypick the fix that was needed to have it not be broken
 * ScottK thinks chasing version numbers is pointless in this paradigm. 
<ScottK> Eventually you have to stop and release. 
<apachelogger> yes, which upstream does  once a month
<ScottK> If there are essential fixes, IMO upstream should do a bug fix release for it.
<apachelogger> "  * We don't have many contributors;"
<ScottK> Yes.  And we do every 6.
<ScottK> 1 month after our release we're out of date. 
<ScottK> Unavoidable. 
<apachelogger> by the time we release we are 3 months out of date
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> But if we stop updating apps too, it should be fine. 
<apachelogger> yes, but taking versions mix-matching out of the picture for now
<apachelogger> what if there is a bug in a framework
<apachelogger> how does that bug gets fixed?
<ScottK> Either it doesn't or wr cherry pick.
<apachelogger> how do we become aware of the bug?
<ScottK> Since upstream isn't going to support their releases, I don't see what choice we have.
<apachelogger> not releasing every 6 months is one choice
<ScottK> Someone files a bug.
<apachelogger> but also taking cadence out of the picture, let's say we release with a 3 month old upstream release that has seen 3 new versions since then
<ScottK> Not if we're part of Ubuntu it's not.
<apachelogger> how do we become aware of the bug considering we do not track upstream bugs
<apachelogger> and if we disbanded the bug tracking policy we have where everything is supposed to go upstream, who is going to triage the bugs on launchpad and going to find the relevant upstream bug report and then the relevant upstream fix
<ScottK> Dunno.   Maybe upstream gets tired of dupes from Kubuntu and tells us.
<apachelogger> how is our product stable then?
<ScottK> Since upstream has given up stable support I don't an easy answer. 
<ScottK> don't have ...
<apachelogger> upstream has not given up stable support, a feature is not the opposite of stable
<ScottK> They've outsourced it to distros. 
<apachelogger> if I have a library foo and add a function play_feature_song() that function may be completely isolated from everything else 
<apachelogger> and if that function is isolated then nothing that is not using the function will be affected by it's addition
<ScottK> As long as no one screws up.
<apachelogger> the way they intend to make sure that no one screws up is that there is 100% test coverage and CI
<ScottK> I'm skeptical. 
<apachelogger> test coverage and CI provides solid data, compared to what we worked with in the past which is of the kind "uh, no one reported a bug with 3000 duplicates, software must be fine for release"
<apachelogger> of course there is still the possibility for regression etc., but that risk is there always
<apachelogger> the tiniest of fixes could break something on the other end of the platform
<ScottK> Not changing won't cause regression. 
<apachelogger> it also won't fix anything
<ScottK> Yep. It's a balance. 
<apachelogger> which is where CI and autotests come in
<apachelogger> you know that the outlined expected behavior of the tests is still met all the time
<apachelogger> perhaps a test is inaccurate or not complete enough, so you may get a regression at one point, but until the regression happens you will not know that this is the case
<apachelogger> it's the same with our SRUs, any of them can cause a regression but until the regression happens we will not know, and we can do nothing more but hope that the regression is noticed before the SRU gets moved to the release pocket
<apachelogger> so the proposed no-feature-freeze scheme for frameworks might sounds like it would produce lower quality or less stable releases, but since a rolling release requires constant automated QA it will at the very least offer the same quality
<apachelogger> actually let me give you a hands-on example based on packaging ... packages can have file conflicts, so you put up a file-move-freeze after which installation paths may not change anymore. between that freeze and a release you then try to find all possible conflicts and hope you did not miss any. instead of putting up that freeze you could just as well have continious automated checks for file conflicts and know at any given time that this 
<apachelogger> particular error case is not happening
<apachelogger> if your only concern were file conflicts it will then enable you to release at any given point in time because you made sure that everything always works
<ScottK> Tough case though because it depends on upgrade order which isn't deterministic. 
<apachelogger> and that's essentially what upstream intends to do, and to me it seems that will work just fine... automated QA only gets problematic when the amount of things you need to assure exceeds the amount of assurance you can automate
<apachelogger> a monthly cycle for the workspace seems unrealistic to me for example as gui tests are much more work and much harder to get right
<ScottK> I get the idea. I'm about 98 percent sure TB wouldn't approve an MRE. 
<ScottK> Maybe FFe during development, but you still eventually have to stop.
<ScottK> Canonical upstream have all the CI stuff and they can only push bug fixes. 
<apachelogger> there's probably reasons beyond quality for that TBH
<apachelogger> e.g. IIRC for various mobile ISO certifications of a product you must not deliver feature updates (at least not automated ones)
<apachelogger> but yeah, that's the implementational issue
<apachelogger> for now I'd be happy if we could all accept that what upstream does isn't necessarily worse than we are going with right now :P
<ScottK> I'm sure it's worse for us.
<apachelogger> politically
<ScottK> The reply you got pretty well confirms it for me.
<ScottK> No. I don't think it'll work out nearly as well as they claim. 
<ScottK> I need to go.
<kdeuser56> any progress enabeling dbgsym creation for ninjas?
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so the libboost that is holding up baloo... the precise version is 1.46 baloo and akonadi depend want 1.48 which does not seem to exist in kubuntu, have 1.49 1.53 1.54... every version but.
<yofel> 1.48 is in precise/universe
<sgclark> yofel: ok, how do I get the staging package to see that?
<Riddell> our precise backport hook uses 1.48 so I guess that's the right one
<yofel> let me look at the log
<Riddell> so update baloo to use 1.48 I would guess
<sgclark> baloo is asking for 1.48 and erroring that it does not exist, 1.6 will be installed instead
<sgclark> 1.46 rather
<yofel> that's not what the error says
<yofel> it tries to install 1.48, but 1.46 is to be installed as well and as they both conflict things fail
<yofel> nowhere does it say that 1.48 doesn't exist
<sgclark> ok sorry
<yofel> np, apt resolver errors tend to be hard to read :(
<yofel> hm, I need to testbuild this to debug it
 * yofel just retried baloo
<yofel> this works fine locally, so maybe it's a PPA config issue
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> let me also retry all the builds broken by lp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything that you want me to do?
<apachelogger> build me a time machine plz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nothing in particular, you could look at trello
<apachelogger> there's 3 billion cards already
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 5 minutes from now, you shall have a time machine, if you do not, then that means I have tried my entire life to build you a time machine but the physics just doesn't work out
<shadeslayer> voila delegated all responsibility to future me
 * apachelogger raises a lazy! sign
<shadeslayer> dude, in some timeline I'm building you a time machine
<apachelogger> my eyes hurt from looking at bash
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: line, lol
<apachelogger> ye know nothing about the timez
<apachelogger> homework assignment for today: watch moar doctor who
<shadeslayer> I have to go apartment hunt
<shadeslayer> that's my homework for this week
<apachelogger> well that doesn't sound fun
<shadeslayer> it's not >.>
<shadeslayer> I just moved a month ago and I have to move yet again
<apachelogger> that's quite shitty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should get a loft
<shadeslayer> it's very shitty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the problem with that is that pretty much all apartments here are rented out by agencies, and they charge you like a 1000 EUR as agency fees
<shadeslayer> it's a rip off I tell you
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/YNgHRmvZ < I'm just going to add it, since it's a KSNI
<shadeslayer> and it'll autohide on systems without touchpads
<apachelogger> I still don't see why one cannot device plasma api for that
<apachelogger> device he wrote
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because the plasma is in freeze
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, except for master
<shadeslayer> or I think it is in a freezuroo
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> the problem is
<shadeslayer> I guess one could write a hasTouchpad property
<shadeslayer> like hasBattery
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> someone maybe feels like actually writing sane api that lets you do simple hardware queries in a scalable manner :P
<apachelogger> but hastuchpudding also works I guess
<shadeslayer> k putting on my todo
<apachelogger> you put delegating on a todo
<apachelogger> my aren't we fancy :P
<shadeslayer> I'm delegating future self to do this :P
 * apachelogger throws a future empty bottle of codeine
<yofel> apachelogger: just read the kf5 release discussion, and I personally agree with Scott on most points.
<yofel> As long as we stay being an ubuntu flavor, updating kf5 the way upstream wants it is impossible. Nor do I trust upstream to not break stuff - and saying everything will be auto-tested etc. is nice, but I've seen to many occations where upstream devs simply ignored test results
<yofel> for 14.10 we can keep it in a PPA and monitor what happens
<shadeslayer> yofel: FWIW the email says that all test breakages are show stoppers
<shadeslayer> so they can't release with tests failing
<shadeslayer> if they do, they've failed in their promise 
<yofel> shadeslayer: if I see like 3 actual releases where they really do handle it like that I might consider that they really care about that
<yofel> currently I don't trust them
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, but in order to have such releases, we must give upstream the opportunity to actually change their release workflow and then see what happens
<shadeslayer> if they can deliver quality releases in 1 month time spans, I don't see why we can't get a policy exception
<yofel> sure, as long as they understand that we can't possibly ship that in the official release as it's unmaintainable for *US*
<shadeslayer> because as far as I can tell, that's the only blocker, policy
<yofel> right, and policy requires 0 regressions. For usability, content, API and ABI
<yofel> and I don't want to change that
<shadeslayer> that's nearly impossible, even on current bug fix releases,
<shadeslayer> unless we don't change anything
<shadeslayer> at which point the KDE SC MRE becomes moot
<shadeslayer> and we shouldn't be updating KDE SC right now
<yofel> sure, and in the end we're compromising there. If upstream can really verify that there will be no ABI changes and no major changes to UI components and features get properly tested then we might get away with updating it
<yofel> but only then
<shadeslayer> mentioned before, but afaik Frameworks is API/ABI frozen starting beta or sth
<Riddell> can KF5 really cover every single feature with unit tests? that's not possible for projects with lots of dedicated developers never mind a largely volunteer project
<yofel> as is the KDE SC mostly, and we're still increasing X-Debian-ABI in some places. For Frameworks X-Debian-ABI is a no-go
<Riddell> KDE SC has no binary compatibility promise except kdelibs
<Riddell> (but they ought to bump the soversions which they do break ABI which isn't always done)
<shadeslayer> yofel: just confirmed, ABI/API is frozen for the entire 5.x cycle
<shadeslayer> so new stuff will be added, but previous stuff won't be broken
<shadeslayer> I also proposed a automated ABI checking tool actually
<yofel> ok, we'll see how much they care about that
<shadeslayer> not sure if that was mentioned in the email
<yofel> can't remember, but that would really be nice
<shadeslayer> btw can I push for a "Kopete suggests imagemagick" in 14.04 ?
<apachelogger> yofel: "Nor do I trust upstream to not break stuff " it's their software, I guess they have every right to break it as much or little as they feel comfortable with?
<yofel> apachelogger: sure, but if I use a distribution, then I expect that a bugfix updates (i.e. everything in -updates) will not cause any major breakage in my application
<yofel> and it's OUR responsibility to guarantee that
<yofel> if upstream goes and breaks their applications that they sure can do that, as we can decide to then not ship that
<shadeslayer> actually, I think it's our resposibility to make sure fixes get across as proposed by upstream
<apachelogger> then we probably should remove kde branding
<shadeslayer> but not our responsibility if those fixes cause breakage
<shadeslayer> assuming we haven't meddled with said fixes
<yofel> I agree, as long as we're talking about bugfixes.
<apachelogger> saying that we are more responsible than the actual developers of the software leads down a very dangerous road
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> well true, but it's our responibility to verify that said developers don't do something crazy.
<apachelogger> no it is not
<apachelogger> we are not the quality police, in particular when we do not even work on it
<Riddell> a lot of what distros do is review upstream for, if not quality, at least sanity
<apachelogger> our responsibility is fiddling upstream's work into a package system and ensure platform cohesion
<apachelogger> and looking at the track record of that I'll argue that upstream probably has as much right not to trust us to screw up as we have to not trust upstream to screw up
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> ok, can we please get rid of our long install files and delete all symbol files? Those are sanity QA checks after all 
<apachelogger> seeing as people are involved there's screwup everywhere
<apachelogger> what matter is how one deals with it
<apachelogger> if upstream doesn't fix any bugs, you may choose to kick their software off the seed or even the archive, or well, fork it making us the upstream at which point we are responsible
<apachelogger> yofel: because I could not land a patch that retracts a library interface?
<yofel> apachelogger: because you said we're not responsible for upstream QA, so why should we bother?
<apachelogger> yofel: we are not QAing upstream
<apachelogger> if we were QAing upstream we'd be doing that stuff on the unaltered release tarballs
<apachelogger> but we don't because that's ultimately a safe guard against us screwing ourselves over
<apachelogger> it just happens to also make sure that upstream doesn't screw up
<Riddell> sgclark and anyone else: KF5 beta now confirmed for Sunday
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I can be around
<yofel> as long as we would stick to your patch policy, it would essentially be an upstream-only qa check
<apachelogger> it's like when you write a unit test that is backed by IO somewhere
<Riddell> I wonder when to put it into utopic
<apachelogger> you are testing the IO there, but not because you want to test the IO, but because you care about what you do with the IO
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, except people are involved and so we screw up
<yofel> sure, but it would then be upstreams responsibility to verify that we don't
<apachelogger> no it wouldn't, that's my point
<apachelogger> if you say we are responsible to make sure upstream doesn't screw up
<apachelogger> then upstream's responsibility is to make sure we don't 
<apachelogger> and fedora, and opensuse, and mageia and gentoo and arch and kitten linux and and and
<apachelogger> if you cannot trust someone to do what is in the best interest of the product then you are very much at a loss in software in general regardless of proprietary or open
<apachelogger> because then you ultimately need to do everything yourself
<yofel> I guess then it boils down to your definition of the product that we want to ship - and then we're at least responsible to make sure nothing diverges from that. The whole situation with kf5, plasma next etc. is so fuzzy that I don't get the feeling upstream has a good definition of that
<apachelogger> then you should go to upstream and help them fix it
<apachelogger> this is a joint effort
<yofel> mind you, I'm a packager and not a marketing expert or product designer. If they come up with something they want to ship I'll make an effort to provide said product as intended as possible to users within the boundaries I have.
<yofel> that upstream is making this rather hard right now is the whole point of the dicussion.
<apachelogger> then tell upstream please
<yofel> But you can't expect that I'll be keeping track of every upstream discussion related to this matter all the time.
<shadeslayer> fwiw new version of libkgapi
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion libkgapi
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newversion'
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion libkgapi 2.1.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1314235
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360000/ < thoughts on updating libkgapi to 2.1 in trusty?
<shadeslayer> ( also, fun paste number ^_^ _
<apachelogger> :@
<shadeslayer> s/2.1/2.1.1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ??
<apachelogger> time travel
<shadeslayer> oh
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<shadeslayer> damn
<shadeslayer> stupid dch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/libkgapi_2.1.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can haz upload to unicorns?
 * apachelogger rolls a dice
<apachelogger> the answer is 6
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didn't you want to apply for motu after the cycle?
<shadeslayer> :3
<apachelogger>   Uploading libkgapi_2.1.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages
<shadeslayer> yeah after this cycle :3
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard after shadeslayer
<apachelogger> go apply for motu
 * shadeslayer ducks
<Riddell> anyone have great ideas on what to do with the kdesu manpage?  it clashes with the one from kde4 land
<yofel> how about removing the kde4 kdesu manpage? As we moved that binary to libexec
<Riddell> maybe I shouldn't have asked on a distro channel, I was meaning from an upstream view
<shadeslayer> I don't suppose anyone knows of a dep 3 parser?
<shadeslayer> preferably in python
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel http://paste.kde.org/pmpaxuxc9
<shadeslayer> very simple dep 3 info output script
<yofel>               if "Index" not in line and "---" not in line and "===" not in line:
<yofel> how's that dep3? That's simply looking for a unified diff
<shadeslayer> well, it's just reading everything before the markers
<shadeslayer> and outputting info from the patch
<shadeslayer> there's no parser yet
<shadeslayer> need to implement that
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> was confused for a minute ^^
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> yeah might read https://metacpan.org/source/DDUMONT/Config-Model-1.265/lib/Config/Model/Backend/Debian/Dpkg/Patch.pm
<shadeslayer> and try and figure out wtf it doesw
<shadeslayer> yofel: I reckon I could just do : if line.startswith(" ")
<shadeslayer> and if it does, then append info to previous field
<shadeslayer> if not, then it's a new field
<yofel> I would assume so, but I don't know for sure
<shadeslayer> so far script chugging along quite well
<shadeslayer> I'll leave it running overnight to see if it can run over all our branches
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/pxqvelglh
<shadeslayer> API thoughts on calling parse with a file path or calling the class ctor with the file path
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/p9r17n0ii
<shadeslayer> seems to work
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pu0ptxa2b
<shadeslayer> though somewhat buggy
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pnwz8ghoo
<shadeslayer> alot better
<shadeslayer> and with that, I'm out
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow folks
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm getting married on saturday, I haven't been able to do much work on the site lately.
<ovidiu-florin> I looking for a great and productive comeback next week :D
<ovidiu-florin> I have an IAmLycan wanting to help with web development
<ovidiu-florin> can anyone tell me something about him/her?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Congratulations :D
<jose> ovidiu-florin: congratulations, those are great news! :)
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: congrats :)
<ovidiu-florin> thank you 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: not bug fix.  Is there a problem it solves? 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yay!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-04-30
<ScottK> Riddell: What's your opinion on the KF5 release strategy?
<ScottK> apachelogger: What time zone am I seeing Doodle options in?  It starts a 1600.
<jussi> apachelogger: I discovered the issue with my powermanagent, and youll be thankful to know it was not software related...
<jussi> (it helps to use the correct 90W power adapter, not the 65W one from the other dell... :/ )
<apachelogger> ScottK: > The first time slot available should be 16:00 UTC [2] and the last21:00 UTC [3].
<apachelogger> jussi: does that affect the governors though Oo?
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, it does. 
<jussi> from cpufreq-info: 
<jussi>   available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, userspace, powersave, performance
<jussi>   current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 2.54 GHz.
<jussi>                   The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use
<jussi>                   within this range.
<jussi>   current CPU frequency is 2.54 GHz.
<apachelogger> jussi: at /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<apachelogger> jussi: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<jussi> jussi@Constellation:~$ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<jussi> ondemand
<jussi> ondemand
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> very very very spooky
<jussi> apachelogger: I plan to do a complete reinstall and see if it still happens, just to make certain my meddling didnt do somethign strange. I will inform you after that...
<apachelogger> I'd rather have your meddling did affect it :P
<apachelogger> otherwise it would raise more question than it answers ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: re dep3 .... I am reasonable certain python has an rfc 2822 parser
<jussi> apachelogger: yes, exactly. but the way to find out if it was my meddling or not is to do the clean install
<apachelogger> that's half the work right there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: congratulations!
<ovidiu-florin> thank you valorie
<valorie> are you taking a fun wedding trip after?
<yofel> apachelogger, jussi: FWIW, I have a Tinkpad Edge here at work which is shipped with a 65W adapter... which doesn't give enough power to run the system at full power AND charge the battery.
<yofel> So unless I use a 90W adapter I get my CPU downclocked as well while the battery is charging
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: congratulations! :)
<jussi> yofel: thanks, sounds familiar
<apachelogger> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> now I am wondering what is making it do that
 * apachelogger shakes fist and runs away crying
<yofel> ^^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: thanks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not see bug 1267765 fixed
<ubottu> bug 1267765 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "kdesudo not localized" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267765
<apachelogger> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *kdesudo.mo*
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you going to move kdesudo upstream?
<apachelogger> it's not maintained really
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I've been pondering it
<Riddell> ScottK: shrug, I think it's a reasonable strategy to make for them and while it means we might ship with something which is soon considered out of date it's only because we've been spoilt with a 6 month cycle that mostly matches our own that we don't normally have many of those issues
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re 1267765 , ask pitti?
<Riddell> Elv1313: sflphone got into updates https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sflphone/
<apachelogger> well, I did not mark the kdesudo task released when clearly it aint? :P
 * apachelogger wonders how the flip kubotu is started
<apachelogger> tsimpson, jussi: do you remember how we start kubotu? it's parent appears to be init but I can't find any reference to it in /etc :S
<jussi> apachelogger: no idea about kubotu, however, with ubottu she is started from her own config files directory
<apachelogger> but how
<apachelogger> something needs to call something to start something xD
<jussi> tsimpson: will likely have a better picture at the moment than I do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you planning to do anything with the telepathy packages in staging PPA for precise? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?field.name_filter=telep&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=precise
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<tsimpson> apachelogger: the server was last rebooted on the 17 and I started all the bots after that (via nohup)
<apachelogger> ahhh, that explains it suppose
<sgclark> Some of the build fails in precise require libkolab > 5.0 anyone working on that or can I backport kolab?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sgclark: which ones?
<sgclark> Riddell: PIM
<sgclark> related
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/5963713/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.kdepim-runtime_4%3A4.13.0-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu12.04%7Eppa4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> sgclark: mm yes do backport those I guess libkolab and libkolabxml
<sgclark> Riddell: super, on it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pft, this is the output from the RFC2822 parser http://paste.kde.org/piseyuq6h
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: subject needs special parsing
<apachelogger> I am just syaing, rfc 2822 provides a base to work with
<apachelogger> in fact I think only subject/description need different handling anyway since they can be pretty lax multi-line form
<shadeslayer> well, Bug too as you can see from my paste
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> well, it doesn't work :)
<apachelogger> rfc2822 doesn't manage to parse this version of subject/descirption so it reads too far and assumes bug is part o fit
<shadeslayer> uhm I think it reads too little actually
<apachelogger> alas, it appears to me that the python rfc2822 parser might be a bit silly because I don't think that would happen with strict parsing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: anything is possible
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pffkdktoy
<apachelogger> if dep3 was the same as rfc2822 it would be called rfc2822 :P
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366549/
<Riddell> hmm, python foo
<Riddell> sgclark: that libkolab or libkolabxml?
<sgclark> libkolabxml
<sgclark> also had to disable tests to get this far
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Hm, then what do you propose? I can't see a way to specify to the email feedparser that it should parse Subject specially
<Riddell> sgclark: investigating..
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fork it
<shadeslayer> pfsth
<apachelogger> you take an existing rfc2822 parser and adjust it to parse dep3
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> which will probably mean special handling for subject and adding a bunch of aliasing features as fields in dep3 can have multiple denotations
<shadeslayer> aliasing features?
<apachelogger> subjection may be subject|description
<apachelogger> forwarded I think also can have more than one field label
<shadeslayer> ah right
<shadeslayer> i shall do the forkery on Friday
<shadeslayer> though I still think my parser is good enough :P
<apachelogger> it's shit.
<Riddell> sgclark: I can't recreate that error in my chroot, build fine
<Riddell> saying "W: dh_python2:427: public extension linked with libpython2.7: _kolabformat.so"
<Riddell> sgclark: so not sure, maybe you have some python3 stuff installed that's confusing it
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll upload libkolabxml to the staging PPA and see what happens
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good enough for our branches xD
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ty
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded, looks like kdepim-runtime is the last one it's worth fixing so do give libkolab a try
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the branches where maybe 10% of patches are dep3d? I am not sure that assertion will hold should that value rise :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any SRU's that need verification?
<apachelogger> pam-kwallet but I don't think that one is in yet
<apachelogger> other than that I only have the qt a11y on my board
<apachelogger> alas, I am being lazy and haven't actually read the comments since last week
<shadeslayer> much slow
<Riddell> apachelogger: qt!
<sgclark> Riddell: libkolab https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/4RjZyLGlfY/kubuntu-files , seems my PPA is full after removing all the calligra stuff, needs time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> I wonder when someone will make an shlibs type system for qml, would make packaging it far more reliable
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> Riddell: ty. python 3.2 snuck onto my chroot and was the issue, fixed now though
<Riddell> sgclark: how annoying, it still shouldn't get confused during the build
<ScottK> Riddell: it is increasingly my opinion that upstream isn't concerned about distros. We're apparently primarily a nuisance. 
<Riddell> ScottK: I think supporting stable releases is something that open source projects generally do badly, they just happen to be accepting it which may not be a great solution to us.  but it's a bit like how we're bad at doing QA on LTS releases and nobody in the community sets up automated QA
<ScottK> I think they were doing okay on KDE4.
<ScottK> Gotta go. 
<sgclark> Riddell: tried to patch i386 pkgkde-symbolshelper: error: no valid patches found
<sgclark> Riddell: libkolab recreated symbols https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/4RjZyLGlfY/kubuntu-files 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oui?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: meh nvm
<jarkko> how to prevent baloo running?
<shadeslayer> jarkko: add your home dir to the list of non indexable folders in the KCM
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-01
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> morning lordievader 
<Riddell> lordievader: how's the feedback from 14.04?
<lordievader> Seems to be running wel for people.
<lordievader> :)
<Riddell> lovely
<lordievader> What is your opinion on the code name Utopic Unicorn?
<Riddell> seems like a nice codename
<Riddell> scotland's national animal, or so maco says
<lordievader> I didn't know that. That's nice.
<ScottK> apachelogger's national animal too.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<doctorpepper> hi guys !
<doctorpepper> Riddell: is it safe to update to kde 4.13 [ precise ]  with the following packages  kept back : akregator calligra-libs calligrasheets dolphin gir1.2-telepathylogger-0.2 gwenview kaddressbook kde-baseapps   kdepim-kresources kjots kleopatra kmail knode knotes kontact kopete korganizer krita krita-data libcalendarsupport4 libeventviews4 libincidenceeditorsng4  libkdepim4 libkdepimdbusinterfaces4 libkdgantt2-0 libkleo4 libkmanagesieve4 libkolab0 
<doctorpepper> libkopete4 libkpgp4 libksieve4 libksieveui4 libmailcommon4 libmailimporter4 libmessagecomposer4 libmessagecore4 libmessagelist4 libmessageviewer4 libnepomukcleaner4 libnepomukcore4abi1 libpimcommon4 libsendlater4  libtelepathy-farstream2 libtemplateparser4 marrble marble-plugins nepomuk-core-dev  nepomuk-core-runtime okular okular-extra-backends telepathy-logger 
<Riddell> doctorpepper_: oh that's kdepim-runtime needs recompiled, I'll set that off now
<Riddell> oh and shadeslayer didn't get back to me about the telepathy packages in staging for precise
<Riddell> nudge shadeslayer ↑
<apachelogger> ScottK: pam-kwallet sru waiting for you btw
<ScottK> Maybe tonight. 
<Riddell> ScottK: also qt fix for saucy and quantal verified in bug 1289600, still waiting on verification in precise, the tester says he can't recreate the problem
<ubottu> bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289600
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :) I am looking at symbols again, it is behaving badly heh
<Riddell> sgclark: ach ignore the symbols in backports
<Riddell> we know there's no new symbols in it because there isn't in the development series builds, so we don't need to care about backports
<Riddell> sgclark: so I say http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.13.0_precise.html is good to test and go
<Riddell> doctorpepper_: ↑
<doctorpepper_> yes
<Riddell> oh but telepathy is the remaining issue
<Riddell> where's shadeslayer when you need him?
<Riddell> I'll probably just delete the telepathy packages in that PPA
<doctorpepper_> ok 
<doctorpepper_> i have just updated  apt cache  but  i still have the same list  of kept back packages 
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ignoring
<Riddell> doctorpepper_: what does apt-cache policy say is the version of kdepim-runtime?
<doctorpepper_> actually  it's a error on my part   i used apt-get upgrade instead of  apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper_, you can still run dist-upgrade
<doctorpepper_> why ?
<BluesKaj> doctorpepper_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I was backporting the packages, but it's far too many things
<maco> Riddell: i said what?
<dodger> hi
<d_ed> hey guys, one of our users dodger has a problem with KTp; they have ktp 0.8.1 and not libkpeople 0.2.2 which is causing problems.
<dodger> i'm on trusty, upgraded last week
<d_ed> looking at packages.ubuntu.com it seems trusty has versions that work; with 0.8.0
<d_ed> so I'm confused how he might have got 0.8.1
<Riddell> dodger: you're on 14.04 (trusty)? any PPAs?
<dodger> no PPAs - I've tried enabling the backports PPA, but no new version is in there
<dodger> i've got pre-released and unsupported updates on in Muon
<Riddell> dodger: ah yes pre-release (proposed) has kpeople 0.8.1
<Riddell> bug 1313611
<ubottu> bug 1313611 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu Trusty) "[MRE] Please update meta-kde-telepathy to 0.8.1" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313611
<dodger> aha
<dodger> that explains it then
<dodger> i'll try forcing that to 0.8.0
<d_ed> Riddell: can I request that you put in libkpeople 0.2.2 before you let this hit trusty.
<Riddell> d_ed: yes you can
<d_ed> I'm glad we have the proposed PPA. It seems to have done it's job
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your doing ↑
<d_ed> it's our fault for making a minor release which relies on another minor release.
<d_ed> I'll comment on the bug
<d_ed> oh you have
<d_ed> perfect
<Riddell> d_ed: any sign of shadeslayer in today?
<doctorpepper> Riddell:  after updating to to kde4.13 stagging   akonadi refuses to start 
<d_ed> it's a public holiday in Spain
<d_ed> (yeah, it's weird)
<doctorpepper> here is  the output  of akonadictl start : http://paste.kde.org/p2kw5lgrl
<d_ed> and tomorrow we have the neon ISO to deal with
<Riddell> d_ed: ah, may day, he's out with the workers
<d_ed> yeah, they don't just move it to Monday like a sensible country
<Riddell> doctorpepper: pastebin apt-cache policy akonadi-server
<doctorpepper> http://paste.kde.org/p2kw5lgrl
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixing
<shadeslayer> d_ed: you could have just called me D
<doctorpepper> Riddell:  any idea
<shadeslayer> ScottK: please accept libkpeople
<Riddell> doctorpepper: nope :(  working fine for me testing on an ec2
 * shadeslayer feels so silly
<d_ed> heh, it shows your processes work
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> d_ed: are you at the office?
<dodger> you guys are awesome, BTW :)
<dodger> thanks a lot for the quick response
<d_ed> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> dodger: well someone needs to accept libkpeople first :P
<d_ed> it's just me and Alex.
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<d_ed> and we're not doing work things
<shadeslayer> :D
<dodger> still, much appreciated!  hopefully this won't hit many other people
<Riddell> doctorpepper: "DATABASE ERROR:" ah so it's a problem with the akonadi upgrade I guess :(  try asking in #kontact
<shadeslayer> what's interesting is that I thought I bumped the libkpeople dep
 * Riddell out for a bit
<Riddell> doctorpepper: any luck?
<doctorpepper> Stallmanu: i need some help 
<doctorpepper> Riddell:   everything went well 
<doctorpepper> except for one thing  i have  some issues with baloo 
<Riddell> uh oh
<doctorpepper>  it has been indexing for 2h45 min 
<Riddell> not unusual if you have lots of stuff in your home directory
<doctorpepper> well i have around 40G 
<doctorpepper> plus all my mails (including 2y of fedora and kubuntu mailing list archive 1 y of samba)
<Riddell> so it'll take a while
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.8.1
 * Riddell also publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.13
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> I got a few people in #kubuntu and at LFNW asking for those in backports
<valorie> also, burning ISOs, I burned about half to an Ubuntu, perhaps 1/3 to Kubuntu, and the remainder to the other flavors
<valorie> everything but Mythbuntu and UbuntuKylin I think
<valorie> people were jazzed that i had all the isos
<valorie> and some told me that even though they wanted Ubuntu, they planned on getting Kubuntu-desktop as well, to at least try it out
<dodger> i have to say, this is another rock-solid release
<dodger> respect, kubuntu folks :)
<valorie> thanks, dodger
<valorie> that's been my experience as well
<Riddell> valorie: LFNW?
<Riddell> dodger: how's telepathy doing with the kpeople update?
<valorie> Linuxfest Northwest
<valorie> I shared a table (ubuntu-washington) with Debian
<valorie> although the deb people only stopped to say hi
<valorie> which was sad
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-02
<jose> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: I think we want to move the new articles to the new site too?
<dodger> Riddell: I think it just needs to be accepted by someone
<dodger> so, i've got a small app for mounting ecryptfs file systems because i got tired of mounting via terminal everytime; I'm writing the passphrase from user input to a file in /tmp, then calling mount with passphrase_passwd_file, and deleting that file immediately after the mount is complete; does that sound acceptable?
<dodger> might be the wrong place for this, but i figured I'd ask anyway ;)
<jussi> Riddell: apachelogger ScottK shadeslayer etc etc, any thoughts about http://perezmeyer.blogspot.fi/2014/05/call-for-help-from-kde-team.html ? 
<ScottK> I think we're already working with them.
<ScottK> I'm sure they'd like us to do more, but I don't see how it's feasible.
<valorie> it seems like everybody is understaffed
<valorie> no matter where you look
<jussi> what are their main issues? just packaging?
<valorie> bug triage too
<valorie> and getting patches upstreamed
<valorie> gosh, I thought that was just us
<valorie> Sune got his Muon GSoC student, which is cool
<valorie> I wonder if they have thought about joining in GCi through the KDE team, and clearing some of the backlog
<valorie> training kids to deal with bug reports, testing patches, and even learning packaging
<valorie> I think I'll comment on the blogpost even though I speak only english
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> done
<apachelogger> jussi: uh uh uh, I totally have thoughts on that: stop tracking bugs that aren't your own \o/
<apachelogger> I hear kubuntu has a policy for that :P
<jussi> heh...
<apachelogger> seriously tho... not tracking bugs that aren't caused by $project eliminates sore spot 1 and 2, 3 is taken care of by actually creating fixes upstream and then cherrypickering and by doing those two things 5 autoresolves because suddenly the bugs that were not your own have a 300 times wider possible audience
<apachelogger> (random rage comment on no 5 tho: the notion that random bugs reported on $distro's random $bts makes 
<apachelogger> brrr)
<valorie> are you commenting on the blog?
<apachelogger> yuz
<valorie> <3
<apachelogger> it wasn't their bugs to begin with, but they feel the need to fix em because they were reported on their BTS (which obviously makes them not more or less important than say a bug reported on the upstream BTS) deserve patchery simply because they were reported there is making me squint a lot
<apachelogger> that is a case of choosing to filter perception ... "what you do not know about you can not consider important", so you can conveniently get to the point where you feel responsible for what was explicitly asked of you (i.e. fixing a bug that potential is not your own) and you do not question that situation
<valorie> agreed
<apachelogger> alas, that is actually applicable to a lot more cases than bugs... people tend to be too nice feeling responsible for things that they should not feel responsible for
<valorie> getting jammed up sometimes is good; it forces you to focus on what's most important
<valorie> this has happened a few times in my life, and every time it was good
<valorie> in retrospect
<apachelogger> oh, and one last word, those comments are not necessarily about debian, it's a general problem distributions choose to have, and even with a policy in place we still tend to get that from time to time
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> to many people doing the same work, the *exact same work* over and over
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> hmm, someone using gpg in and upgrading to 4.13 not happy it doesn't work now
<Riddell> surprising we havn't had anyone using 14.04 complain about that
<apachelogger> Riddell: there was
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> any thoughts on how translations should work in plasma next?  the files will overlap those of kde sc
<Riddell> which will happen with everything that is in kde sc as it gets ported to kf5
<apachelogger> rename all of it
<apachelogger> alternatively ... install to a different path
<apachelogger> since we pass stuff through klocalizedstring we can really set any arbitrary search path in there I think
<Riddell> that needs renaming everything in kde sc (although I'm not sure what the current thinking is on how to release those, if any)
<Riddell> we can yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: I meant rename it in plasma next, not the SC
<Riddell> right, but then everything else in kde sc needs renamed as it gets ported to kf5
<apachelogger> but really, I think a different dir seems more appropriate
<apachelogger> and more in line with the rest of the world
<Riddell> which rest of the world installs to a different directory?
<apachelogger> share/applications/
<apachelogger> or did we drop the subdir there?
<apachelogger> because then I fear we have a set of conflicts for kf6 coming up :P
<Riddell> we have /usr/share/locale-langpack/
<apachelogger> Riddell: from an upstream POV I meant
<Riddell> which we patch in to be read
<Riddell> it only conflicts becuse the release setup is changing, from kde sc into separate bits
<Riddell> kf5 have renamed all their .po files
<Riddell> I guess the options are 1) install to different dir and patch klocalizedstring  2) rename all .po files  3) tell distros to patch out kde-l10n from shipping the relevant files
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> Riddell: does the workspace need to be cooinstallable?
<Riddell> no
<apachelogger> because I'd rather think not
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<apachelogger> Riddell: right then just leave them conflicting? ;)
<Riddell> but it needs to be co-installable with kde-l10n-xx from KDE4
<apachelogger> aaaaah
<apachelogger> now I get it
<Riddell> which includes .po files from kde-workspace
<Riddell> I actually think 3) might be the best option
<apachelogger> Riddell: subdir kdesc would be the way to go IMHO
<apachelogger> that's plenty cheap really
<Riddell> ah move old stuff to new dir, hmm
<Riddell> and patch kde4libs
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> moving forward the kf5 separation of bits is the saner thing
<apachelogger> so I'd move the kde4 files out of the way rather than adjust kf5
<Riddell> thanks, I'll suggest that to packagers and see if they scream in horror or mumble acceptance
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning, please let me know if there is anything that needs working on.
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: always more merges
<Riddell> qt4 if you want a serious challenge, that's a mega big package
<Riddell> pkg-kde-tools https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<sgclark> qt4 for merge or packaging?
<Riddell> sgclark: merge
<Riddell> debian has 4.8.6
<Riddell> so the merge will include an update to that newer version
<Riddell> sgclark: good old shadeslayer merged it at the start of this year so there's not much to work out
<Riddell> sgclark: just add back all the differences which are nearly listed in the changelog
<Riddell> sgclark: think you can take it on?
<sgclark> Riddell: so sorry, this wifi seems to be very unstable lately. I would like to give qt4 a shot.
<sgclark> Riddell: help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/7379301/
<Quintasan> sgclark: Check the changelog for MIPS, maybe it has anything to say about this
<Riddell> sgclark: what file is that in?
<Riddell> sgclark: you probably want to keep the ubuntu change, ubuntu builds on arm64 which I don't think debian does.  debian builds on mips64 which we do not.
<sgclark>   C  src/3rdparty/webkit/Source/JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h
<sgclark> ok
<ScottK> Debian has an arm64 port, it's just not very mature. If we have a fix for arm64, it should be sent to Debian. 
<Riddell> sgclark: but you shouldn't be changing files in the qt source, only in the debian/ directory
<sgclark> Riddell: grab-merge did this
<Riddell> sgclark: it's why I don't like tools like grab-merge :)
<Riddell> sgclark: it might be an upstream change between 4.8.5 and 4.8.6 or more likely it's from a patch in debian/patches
<Riddell> sgclark: yes it'll be in aarch64_fix_jsc.patch or aarch64.patch
<Riddell> sgclark: so just make sure you keep all the patches from the ubuntu package
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: last one, rules file http://paste.ubuntu.com/7379383/
<Riddell> sgclark: the last merge changelog says "Build with -no-pch on powerpc"
<Riddell> but looks like debian also has that
<Riddell> so keep debian line
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> doctorpepper_: has the indexer finished indexing?
<doctorpepper_> yes
<doctorpepper_> i actually had to delete the baloo database and restart  the indexing
<Riddell> hmm
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Could you accept libkpeople now?
<dodger> Riddell: I just tried GPG encryption and signing in KMail on Trusty here, and it works for me
<doctorpepper_> which package provides these two files :  KFileMetaDataConfig.cmake  kfilemetadata-config.cmake
<yofel> doctorpepper_: dpkg -S <filename>    will tell you
<yofel> well, when installed
<yofel> let me check
<yofel> doctorpepper_: libkfilemetadata-dev
<doctorpepper_> thanks
<doctorpepper_> i dont know why dpkg  didnt show this result
<yofel> as I said, it only works when already installed. apt-file find can help too (doesn't work with PPAs though)
<Riddell> dodger: use packages.ubuntu.com to answer questions like that
<dodger> Riddell: I'm confused - questions like what?
<Riddell> oh sorry that was to doctorpepper_ ↑
<dodger> ah, ok :)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion homerun 1.2.3
<shadeslayer> derp
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1315405
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1313082] Screensaver-Process does not terminate @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1313082 (by Ralph Scharpf)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Both in now.
<dodger> I just updated from proposed on trusty, and with the new kpeople the ktp contact list is now fixed. Thanks!
<ScottK> dodger: please say so in the bug.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-03
<dodger> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Thanks. 
<d_ed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/1313611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313611 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu Trusty) "[MRE] Please update meta-kde-telepathy to 0.8.1" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<d_ed> dodger: ^
<dodger> ty, was just googling for it :P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mitya57> Hi, I have prepared Qt 4.8.6 merge in Bzr, is anybody interested in sponsoring it? Test packages are in ppa:mitya57/test2.
<mitya57> shadeslayer: ^
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1315693] qt-demos doesn't have a desktop file (not in menu) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1315693 (by Alexander Sashnov)
<ScottK> mitya57: sgclark (who's not here now) was working on that with Riddell too.  Not sure what the status is.
<mitya57> OK, I'll let sgclark know when he is here.
<ScottK> She actually, but great.
<mitya57> Ah, indeed, sorry.
<ScottK> It is hard to tell just from initials.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1315703] Keyboard shortcuts don't work for non-English layouts @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1315703 (by Christian Mertes)
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<manchicken> apachelogger: This script doesn't actually upload to incoming, that's the problem.
<ScottK> xnox: Why are there boost reasons kdepim-dev isn't installable (see the build log for the kopete upload I just did)?
<xnox> ScottK: strange, i'll check. on my books i did make kdepim-dev installable as early as possible in the transition.
<xnox> apt-get install libakonadi-dev kdepim-dev -> is installable.
<xnox> ScottK: kopete it self is at fault =)
<xnox> ScottK: kde-pim depends on boost1.55-dev, kopete declares build-dependency on boost1.54-dev -> the two boost dev packages are not co-installable
<xnox> there are 24 packges like that. i should really fix up the tracker to include / show those up.
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/4:4.13.0-0ubuntu3
<xnox> looks good.
<ScottK> xnox: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you accept homerun for trusty?
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks alot :3
<valorie> hi people, this is written in C++ according to the webpage: www.noobslab.com/2014/02/unofficial-google-drive-grive-tools.html
<valorie> any reason we couldn't package it and make it official?
<dodger> speaking of cloud storage, we should make it easier for people to set up a secondary ecryptfs, for example for cloud storage sync folders
<dodger> it took about 5-10 minutes to set one up for me via terminal, so it's not terrible, but a GUI would be nice
<valorie> owncloud doesn't do that, dodger?
<dodger> valorie: ah, i don't know - i was talking about commercial services like gdrive, copy, dropbox, etc.
<dodger> generally, making it easy and straightforward to set up ecryptfs volumes would be nice :)
<valorie> the one Riddell uses is encrypted by default
<dodger> then again, i'm not the 99% case of the userbase, and i've turned into a paranoid fellow here recently, so i'm probably not a good measure to gauge by
<valorie> trying to remember the name
<valorie> spideroak
<dodger> ah yes
<valorie> I used it for awhile; should start again
<dodger> i don't trust it if i don't encrypt it and can be sure that only i have the key :P
<dodger> ecryptfs works fantastically for that, it's just not trivial to set up
<valorie> well, that is spideroaks entire reputation
<valorie> encryption and they don't have your key
<dodger> that's a good start - but didn't dropbox say something similar at some point?
<dodger> like i said, i've turned a bit paranoid :P
<valorie> no
<valorie> they have never said that, so I only use it for sharing photos and such
<dodger> ah... must have been a different one i'm thinking of
<valorie> saving text files I want to share on all computers, etc.
<valorie> I figure anyone can break into dropbox, or in the case of the NSA: they already have a backdoor
<dodger> yeah
<valorie> spideroak is in Australia
<dodger> that doesn't necessarily mean much for security though
<valorie> no, but read up on them if you are interested
<dodger> i will
<valorie> security is their bottom line
<valorie> not some add-on
<dodger> i'd like to regain some trust in humanity :P
<dodger> on the plus side of this whole security mess, i've learned a lot about cryptography in the last 6 months ;)
<valorie> I wish i had time
<valorie> I would like to run a more secure box
<dodger> i think for the most part, we're not bad off... apparmor and tripwire are a pretty good start
<valorie> that said, it's almost time to set off for dinner
<dodger> i mean, it's always a compromise between security and convenience
<valorie> I'll google those, dodger
<valorie> and that's my problem
<valorie> I value convenience highly
<dodger> you can do a lot without giving up much convenience
<valorie> netwizards.co.uk/installing-tripwire-on-ubuntu/ - gah
<dodger> yeah, that's what i mean about making it easy
<valorie> already a bit lost reading that
<dodger> OS' have a ways to go in providing more security by default
<dodger> i'd like to see free operating systems do stuff like make the user generate GPG keys on install... stuff like that
<valorie> well, I'm not sure most people need GPG keys
<dodger> I wasn't, at first
<valorie> given that it isn't that easy to use them with email
<valorie> I don't, these days, since firegpg disappeared from gmail
<dodger> yeah
<dodger> i used to use the gmail web client
<valorie> I really should try harder to use kmail again
<dodger> but  now switched back to kmail
<dodger> because of the encryption and signing capabilities
<valorie> well, my main focus now is my dad, who is now in a nursing home
<valorie> when he's gone, I'll have more time, and focus more on technical stuff, helping out more, etc.
<dodger> family always comes before everything else :)
<dodger> i'm just starting to actually contribute, really... figured I've been using Linux and KDE for long enough, time to give something back
<valorie> that's what got me here as well
<valorie> once the last kid moved out
<valorie> anyway, time to head out
<valorie> nice talking to you, dodger
<dodger> likewise, valorie
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-04
<Darkwing_> Got my new dev machine / laptop
<jose> Darkwing: woohoo! running kubuntu on it?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1315866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315866 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator-kde crashes on exit" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> Can someone reproduce that?
<Quintasan> I have 100% success rate on that
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<agateau> my freshly upgraded Kubuntu fails to run my libgdx-based game. It crashes after a few seconds with a "intel_do_flush_locked failed Input/Output error" message. Which package should I file a bug against? mesa?
<BluesKaj> agateau, ATI/AMD/Radeon graphics ? 
<fabio123> i'm tring to undestand why plasma-widget-menubar is broken for many applications
<fabio123> im' tring to figure out how plasma menubar works... please help me
<fabio123> plasma menu bar doenst' work anymore with gtk applications
<fabio123> but i see that in the unity-gtk-module the path has changed...
<ScottK> fabio123: I think it's rather under maintained, so if you could figure out what needs doing, that would be wonderful. 
<fabio123> i'm tring to fix it i like to have a global menu in kde
<fabio123> anyway i will look into it a see what i can do
<ScottK> Great. I can test and commit fixes once you have something to try.
<yofel> didn't ubuntu make a new implementation that the plasmoid was never ported to?
<yofel> I remember it being something like that
<yofel> hm, he's gone -.-
<ScottK> yofel: I know that was true for the message indicator, but I thought p-w-mb was still supposed to work. 
<yofel> hm, maybe I mixed that up
<ScottK> That's why the M I isn't seeded anymore. 
<ScottK> Doesn't mean they didn't break something else too.
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<manchicken_> ScottK: You know how to use kde/releaseme?
<ScottK> No.  Sorry. 
<Quintasan> ScottK, yofel: Care to try to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1315866 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315866 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "usb-creator-kde crashes on exit" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Quintasn: doing IRC on my phone and away from any computer for many hours. 
 * shadeslayer looks at backtrace
<shadeslayer> assuming it has a backtrace
<shadeslayer> yeahhhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have a fix for that
<shadeslayer> or rather
<shadeslayer> future me has a fix for that
<shadeslayer> hurray for delegating things for future me \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fixxor it
<shadeslayer> yeah yeah
 * yofel makes a note for his future self to remind shadeslayer 'bout it
<shadeslayer> I assigned the bug to future me :P
<shadeslayer> should be a reminder enough
 * yofel rips the note apart and throws it into the paper bin
<yofel> nothing beats moving todo notes to garbage :D
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7395118/
<shadeslayer> try that
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Werks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Now put a patch there
<shadeslayer> my internet is so shit ....
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/usb-creator/fix-for-1315866/+merge/218220
<shadeslayer> plz comment
<shadeslayer> also, night, cya tomorrow 
<jose> o/
<valorie> oh, that reminds me that I need to file a different bug on usb-creator-kde
<valorie> doesn't WORK
<valorie> or at least didn't work at LFNW
<valorie> trying again now
<valorie> huh, today it works
<valorie> strangeness
<dodger> holy moly
<dodger> i just had krunner eat 6GB of memory on my machine
<dodger> that never happened before
<valorie> that's sorta strange
<valorie> did you run top or htop and see what was happening?
<dodger> no... i only noticed when the computer was so unresponsive that i could barely do anything anymore
<dodger> all i could manage was kill krunner
<valorie> yikes
<dodger> i'll see if i can recreate it; i was using the runner to do some quick math, maybe there's a specific text entry that causes it
<Quintasan> dodger: If there is any specific input that triggers that leak then probably yes
<Quintasan> Though my main suspect is Baloo
 * Darkwing waves
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-27
<darthanubis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339094#c15
<ubottu> KDE bug 339094 in general "Dolphin hangs up when opening a file in Kate from it. Only happen when using a already open kate session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee> someone seen this: gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0: The generated cache was invalid. ?
<kfunk> how are the policies wrt the KF5 version in 15.04, given that there are no point releases for KF usually -- is it going to stay at 5.9?
<Etriaph> kfunk: Best to ask in #kubuntu
<Etriaph> This channel is for development only.
<Tm_T> Etriaph: I think that is actually development question
<Etriaph> Tm_T: The question was repeated twice I think, I regarded it as spam.
<Etriaph> My apologies if that's not the case.
<Tm_T> Etriaph: heh, if it's spam it doesn't belong to support channels either, no it's not spam but very important question
<sitter> what be the question?
<Tm_T> how are the policies wrt the KF5 version in 15.04, given that there are no point releases for KF usually -- is it going to stay at  5.9?
<Tm_T> I'm interested too what is the way we can go with KF5
<sitter> kfunk: undecided. it probably will stay though, at least for non-lts releases. I imagine it a bit too cumbersome to run all framework releases through the process what with all the paperwork
<sitter> there's also the problem of unreliable compatibility right now as dicussed numerous times on the frameworks devel list
<Riddell> I expect for backports, doing SRUs takes more person-power and may not be possible as sitter says
<kfunk> ok, good to know
<kfunk> I'm just trying to figure on what KF5 to stabilize kdevelop5 on, and 5.9 seems to be a suitable target
<kfunk> on what KF5 version*
<Riddell> kfunk: yes that seems sensible
<blaze`> why plasma desktop depends on plasma-nm?
<blaze`> i never asked for this
<blaze> now i have to manually shutdown network-manager every time after boot
<blaze> what a mess
<Riddell> sgclark: you added that, do you remember why? ↑
<ejay> Good morning. I want to build Amarok from source. I'm on plasma5 and cmake stops on FindKDE4. Question is - do I have to install/compile kde4 dev libs? Is it even possible to intall those lib in plasma5?
<soee> hmm, not sure why but here at work my PC wont reboot using buttons in menu or from Leave screen
<soee> it just ends with black screen and cursor visible (i can access yakuake and krunner to)
<Riddell> ejay: amarok is a kdelibs4 applications, there's no frameworks version yet (that might be a gsoc project) so yes you need to install kdelibs5-dev
<sitter> Riddell: does the next series have a name yet?
 * sitter can't find nothing
<Riddell> sitter: no, have you come up with one?  the whole of ubuntu development is waiting on you
<sitter> and here I thought maybe Mark went on vacation and forgot to tell anyone the name
<Riddell> sitter: doing libqapt updates, do you have test cases for them? bug 1448929
<ubottu> bug 1448929 in libqapt (Ubuntu W-series) "fix apt states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448929
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1448929 bug 1448911 for sru love
<ubottu> bug 1448929 in libqapt (Ubuntu W-series) "fix apt states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448929
<ubottu> bug 1448911 in quassel (Ubuntu W-series) "Execute initDbSession() on DB reconnects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448911
<sitter> Riddell: second one is a bit tricky to test since you need to actually have a package held on account of a missing dep so that would need manually building a couple of packages and a cache to produce that scenario
<sitter> first one is: make sure bluedevil is isntalled, add unstable ppa, update cache, open muon-updater from terminal, output on terminal should include a warning about bluedevil being held but not reported as such
<ejay> Riddell, ok, it's compiling now. Thank you.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<BluesKaj> hmm, X isn't rendering the desktop background correctly, atm the top of the background is being drawn even with the top of the panel. I have indentations on either side of the panel to facilitate right clicking on the desktop to use the context menu without minimizing the browser etc
<BluesKaj> but when rebooting one never knows what will come up, altho all apps seem to be rendered properly 
<BluesKaj> I have another drive with exactly the same install and settings on this pc, which is my backup OS for later when we start testing 15.10. However this install isn't suffering from the plasma 5.3 "artifacts" problem. Go figure. :/
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1182784 for sru love
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Kubuntu: Switzerland keyboard setup fails" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<Riddell> sitter: I dropped the epoch from bluez-qt incase you missed that, he does want to make it a framework
<sitter> ...
<sitter> I will very much argue that epochs mustn't be dropped
<ScottK> Riddell: Unless none of the packages (source or binary) are going to have the same name, you really can't drop it.
<Riddell> sitter: ScottK: it wasn't in the archive
<Riddell> or even the backports ppa
<Riddell> or even the beta ppa
<sitter> it was in CI
<ScottK> Well then at least there are choices.
<ScottK> Do we encourage people to install from CI?
<Riddell> CI has a policiy of "sometimes shit happens" no? that's the case with file overlaps
<sitter> Riddell: it doesn't
<Riddell> sitter: so should I add it back?
<Riddell> do we want a 15.10 kickoff meeting and by what medium?#
<BluesKaj> whynot here Riddell ? or a temp chat for a few days
<Riddell> I find it nice to have a conversation, makes a change from irc
<Riddell> contrarywise I'm planning a plasma meeting now which is by irc to make a change from hangouts :)
<ScottK> Riddell: .
<BluesKaj> Riddell, btw when is the 15.10/Newname repository going to start populating ...is there a codename yet?
<BluesKaj> well i have to go for a few mins ...gotta reboot 
<ovidiu-florin> check it out what the OpenSUSE guys did: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU
<Riddell> amusing but surely the kubuntu 15.04 video is better :)
<Riddell> this suse one is all very fancy but does it give you a good overview of the new features?
<BluesKaj>  dropbox script doesn't startup, even tho it's enabled with systemctl and added to systemsettings startup ...not even listed in system tray options either
<starbuck11> Riddell: it works with the penguin via "o-o-opensource" for a start... not too shaby since Novell-MS took over :)
<BluesKaj> hmm, kde-look.org has been down for 2 days of maintenance, surely it can't be that broken ?
<Riddell> sitter: qt-gstreamer packaging is hopefully nearly ready, detrout likes to use one of these weird upstream source in the packaging git methods, can kci handle that?
<sitter> it cannot
<sitter> well, technically it can
<Riddell> but when it's feeling artistic..?
<Riddell> sitter: qt-gstreamer now has a kubuntu_unstable branch
<sitter> weeh
<sitter> there is so much crap that needs to be done to make kci better
<sitter> Riddell: btw, someone needs to set time aside for merging
<sitter> master is presently not being merged because the branches conflicted when I first attempted to add master into the standard merge order
<sitter> so I'd need to do that and then someone gets to spend a day resolving merge conflicts most likely
<sitter> shadeslayer: ^ prolly relevant to you
<shadeslayer> mmmh
<Riddell> sounds fun :)
<shadeslayer> sitter: too much todo
 * shadeslayer dies
<Riddell> it'll be less hassle than it has been in any previous cycle
<sitter> yeah, it's literally just doing that initial merge
<sitter> after that we can leave master in the merge order and resolve conflicts atomically as it arises
<sitter> s/it/they
<Riddell> lovely
<sitter> Riddell: no luck with full source branches http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_qt-gstreamer/1/consoleFull 
<sitter> actually full source has its fair share of problems with CI ... namely KCI would have to import upstream git into debian git otherwise the branches are well mental
<Riddell> all solvable, UDD does it, and UDD is great
<Riddell> oh a large waste of time
<Riddell> one or the other
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<Riddell> sitter: purpose now has a branch in frameworks for packaging
<sitter> Riddell: pardon
<sitter> ?
<Riddell> sitter: are you wondering what it's all about?
<Riddell> git clone debian:frameworks/purpose   has the answers
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: ping
<sitter> xaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
 * ovidiu-florin is broken again
<sitter> Riddell: not sure what to do with qt-gstreamer tbh
 * Riddell calls all the kings horses and all the kings men
<Riddell> sitter: we could just make our own repository for it that doesn't have upstream branch.  or we could just not CI it since it's not like there's any upstream work going on to care about
<sitter> I am fine with either
<Riddell> sitter: go with not CIing it then, just copy it over from ~jr to ~kubuntu-ci
<sitter> Riddell: where do we need it though?
<Riddell> sitter: kamoso, which I'm packaging now
<sitter> ah
<sitter> copying over is also a bit meh
<sitter> actually perhaps I should just build a bit of tech around that
<sitter> because we have already quite some things that are in the repo but not integrated (e.g. telepathyqt) and those will be needed for backports as well, so putting them in some isolated repo for deps would probably be handy
<sitter> like we had for qt54 on utopic
<Riddell> yeah
<sitter> purpose should build in nightly build
 * sitter out
<Riddell> thanks sitter 
<Riddell> ta da http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/825994-kubuntu-1504-plasma-53-review
<Riddell> mparillo: can you do your awesome wire post thing?
<Riddell> ↑
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know that mitrix makes a rolling release? http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/07/08/exclusive-interview-nitrux-founder-uri-herrera/
<shadeslayer> mmm
<Riddell> nitrux
<mparillo> Riddell: On it.
<Riddell> :)
<genii> Hm... should there be a Kubuntu-specific spiel for the !contribute factoid in #kubuntu, or is the default fine?
<Riddell> dunno what's it say?
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<genii> Some guy was just mentioning donating is why I mention it
<Riddell> https://www.kde.org/community/donations/ probably best for money donations, there's http://www.kubuntu.org/donate too
<Riddell> genii: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute better for kubuntu for factoid
<genii> Just checking the other..
<genii> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<genii> Riddell: I'll make the changes in the next little while as I have time from work
<genii> ( I think to !donate and I'll leave the other as is )
<yofel> Riddell: wrt. tagging that maxy mentioned, kubuntu-archive-upload has a commented out tag line that should work. Could you test that and enable it if it works?
<genii> !donate-#kubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to help make Kubuntu even better, visit http://www.kubuntu.org/donate to see how. To help with funding, https://www.kde.org/community/donations/ instead.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun you around?
<Riddell> yofel: gotcha, will investigate
<mhall119> ScottK: are there sessions you want to add to UOS for things like Qt version landings?
<ScottK> mhall119: We need to discuss that.  In the past it was foundations that scheduled it, but you said they aren't participating.  Not sure who all it needs agreeing with.
<mhall119> ScottK: the same people will be around, but there isn't a Foundations track specifically for them
<ScottK> Well it's not really a foundations issue, they just coordinated.  It's whoever on the Canonical side is using Qt5 and targeting "W" plus that people on the distro team beyond us doing Qt5 packaging work.
<mhall119> ScottK: also, would anybody like to give a video demo of Plasma 5, like we had on a past Q&A?
<mhall119> Riddell: I think you gave that demo, right?
<ScottK> Anyone? ^^^
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: just got home
<ovidiu-florin> hey ahoneybun
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get in touch with rick
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ok we can do the meetings, make a doodle and trello cards based on our results and email him the links
<ahoneybun> if you stll want to do it
<ahoneybun> *meeting
<ahoneybun> up to you
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<ovidiu-florin> give me a moment
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> http://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/825994-kubuntu-1504-plasma-53-review
<mhall119> ahoneybun: just reading that now :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did you get the email from John?
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma! | Reviews: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10914818/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I did, unfortunately I don't think I can make it
<mhall119> Andres seems to be going though
<ahoneybun> mhall119: its all good
<ahoneybun> Riddell: mhall119 I got my passport today!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: so this is your first akademy then?
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> and first time outside the USA
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> first time on a plane ask well
<mhall119> oh really?
<ahoneybun> yes
<ahoneybun> so yea
<mhall119> a trans-atlantic flight wouldn't be my recommended introduction to air travel
<ahoneybun> oh well
<ahoneybun> all for fun and free software
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have a GMS phone?
<ahoneybun> GSM ye[
<ahoneybun> OnePlus One Unlocked
<mhall119> they sell local SIM cards at kiosks in the airports now, it's good to have access to maps and other data when traveling somewhere new
<mhall119> otherwise I'm sure the rest of the Kubuntu team will take good care of you over there :)
<ahoneybun> yea I'm hoping lol
<ahoneybun> going to grab a map, sim card and 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: are you free for a hangout?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sure
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: this hangout is live
<ovidiu-florin> thought you should know
<ovidiu-florin> are you ok with that?
<mhall119> oh, yeah, good to know, give me a couple minuts to relocate then
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ovidiu-florin what's the topic?
<ahoneybun> UOS for Plasma 5
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5 Demp
<ahoneybun> *Demo
<mhall119> ok, ready to join, link me
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: ahoneybun sent you the link in pm
<ovidiu-florin> https://notes.kde.org/p/plasma5_UOS_2015
<ovidiu-florin> http://pad.ubuntu.com/plasma5-UOS-2015
<sbivol_> in Kubuntu 15.04, users cannot change their password because of missing package (kdepasswd). should I report this against Kubuntu or KDE?
<ScottK> sbivol_: Kubuntu
<Riddell> sbivol_: just use user-manager?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, Riddell, yofel: Any of you have linkedin profile?
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * shadeslayer is so tired
<Quintasan> Did you actually get any offers?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> never bothered tbh
<Quintasan> I've been pestered by people to make a profile there god know what for.
<shadeslayer> I'm there for the same reason I'm on facebook
<shadeslayer> everyone I knew had a profile
<shadeslayer> so why the heck not
<shadeslayer> god i need a SSD
<sbivol_> Riddell: I tried systemsettings/kcm_useraccount -> Change Password
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whatcha doing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I was enjoying the new looks hospital
<ahoneybun> hola Riddell
<Riddell> ahoneybun: buenos noches
<sbivol_> ScottK: I can't find any relevant Launchpad project to report against; there is no project named "Kubuntu" and "kubuntu-packaging" looks like the wrong place
<ahoneybun> Riddell: me and ovidiu-florin are in a hangout talking about UOS if you would like/have time to join
<ScottK> sbivol_: Ubuntu is the project.  Report against the kubutu-defaults package
<Riddell> sbivol_: we don't include kdepassword because we include user-manager
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's a new tapas bar there we should try out
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: HEY
<Riddell> hola ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: care to join our Hangout now?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I'm on g+ if you want to invite me
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: it's live
<sbivol_> Riddell: the password cannot be changed from System Settings because "the internal program 'kdepasswd' could not be found". Tried that on two different computers. Am I doing something wrong?
<ovidiu-florin> are you ok with that?
<Riddell> sbivol_: ah now that sounds like a bug
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: am I ok with you inviting me? dunno invite me and we'll find out :)
<ahoneybun> its live Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I gave you the link in PM
<sbivol_> ScottK: is thisthe correct package to report against? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: when Nim's back?
<sbivol_> couldn't find a "kubuntu-defaults" package
<ScottK> sbivol_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta
<ScottK> Sorry for the wrong name.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we can go then :)
<ahoneybun> great talk ovidiu-florin
<sbivol_> ScottK: reported, thanks for helping! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1449265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449265 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Can not change user's password because kdepasswd is missing" [Undecided,New]
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ yon beastie looks like something that ought to be fixed.
<Riddell> ScottK: sbivol_ ah it's a problem with accounts kcm
<Riddell> that kcm should die a death
<Riddell> but needs some investigation for migrating its settings to accountsmanager
<Riddell> and I guess in the mean time it should be fixed
 * Riddell milestones
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Riddell 1:59:29
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar83yJm6Gpg&ab_channel=Ovidiu-FlorinBOGDAN
<ahoneybun> almost 2 hours
 * ahoneybun sends link to other people and is off.
<ovidiu-florin> let's see ig google will cut off part of it again
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: rick is online
<ovidiu-florin> just now
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<_Groo_> hi guys
<_Groo_> can someone tell me where bluetooth went in 5.04?
<_Groo_> bluedevil is installed and so is bluez, but i cant find bluetooth anywhere
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> ScottK: more sru love in 1449472
<Riddell> bug 1449472
<ubottu> bug 1449472 in kfilemetadata-kf5 (Ubuntu W-series) "officeextractor should depend on catdoc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449472
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning folks
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit 
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<Riddell> morning Sick_Rimmit, have you been persuaded to vote SNP yet?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: No I am voting for the Anonymous candidate, just as soon as I have identified him / her
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi lordievader
<Sick_Rimmit> Hoping to catch up with ovidiu-florin a little later re UOS
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: c'mon, worst crisis since the abdication, surely you're intrigued to see it happen? :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I gave a "Cast Iron" guarantee that I wouldn't be drawn on this subject
 * Sick_Rimmit grins
 * lordievader goes to install Plasma5.3 beta
<Riddell> lordievader: hang on, can you test the final?
<Riddell> lordievader: it's in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> BTW: Do we have any Amazon EC2 guru / consultant types in our community ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Here at WiFiSPARK, we looking for some help and advice on setting up a commercial EC2 Rig
<lordievader> Riddell: I was actually planing to add the backports ppa. If plasma5.3 final is in there, I'll get that  ;)
<Riddell> sure, if you pay me by the hour. it's only a few cents but remember I also charge extra for any bandwidth you consume :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Just add and update I suppose?
<Riddell> lordievader: yes please
<lordievader> Ok, cool.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: If your serious, that could be a possiblity ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: no I jest I'm afraid
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Of course, that;s what I thought.
<Sick_Rimmit> Well, know that we're potentially looking for someone to help us, point anyone interested in my direction please :-) 
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I'm confused, you make an interesting but opinionated video on EU politics but you don't discuss who to vote for?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Oh yes I have very strong, and I feel well supported views, but I think it inappropriate to discuss them here.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I welcome, and congratulate those that make a vote based upon investigation, observation, conviction, and of course having RTFM Read The Flaming Manifesto.. 
 * Sick_Rimmit Smiles
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: hey
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Hi there
<ovidiu-florin> are you available at 6:30 PM UTC?
<ovidiu-florin> http://everytimezone.com/#2015-4-28,390,cn3
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Hi this evening is not good for me
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: But I can do it tomorrow evening, at that time
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_qt-gstreamer/2/parsed_console/
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: I'll be out of reach starting tomorrow evening
<ovidiu-florin> till Monday
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy
<soee> !bug 1412057
<ubottu> bug 1412057 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime 0.7 does not work as expected in 15.04" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412057
<soee> there is more and more questions and problems ^ :)
<shadeslayer> Wrong channel ?
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: are you available any other time today?
<Riddell> lordievader: any problems with 5.3 ?
<ovidiu-florin> or tomorrow morning?
<ovidiu-florin> actually I can't do tomorrow morning
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: but you can have a hangout with ahoneybun
<ovidiu-florin> he'll fill you in
<lordievader> Riddell: It's still installing. Upgrading packages on a netboot ain't fast.
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Yes, sorry got a call
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Yes I could do later this evening, but it would be around 21:30 UTC i.e 22:30 GMT
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: s/GMT/BST/
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Oh man, I hate timezones
<Riddell> UTC==GMT always (to within a second or three depending on which UTC you use)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I don't know
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I want the world to got to UTC, then I know what time it is
<Riddell> I'm afraid humans don't work that way :)
<Sick_Rimmit> OK
<ovidiu-florin> there is a way
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I wouldn't be so bad if it didn't keep changind
<Sick_Rimmit> Summer Time, Winter Time
<Sick_Rimmit> My brain just gets lost
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-53
<Sick_Rimmit> Right KDE Clock to my rescue :-)
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: So I can meet online at 21:30 UTC
<ovidiu-florin> it's very late for me
<ovidiu-florin> but I'll giv eit a try
<ovidiu-florin> I'll ask my boss to work remotely tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> if he sais yes, I can make it
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: I know, I'm sorry.
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: SO it will be Hangout at 21:30 UTC, this evening. Will you please send me invite
<ovidiu-florin> I'll contact you and send you th ehangout link
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Perfect, this sounds very good
<ovidiu-florin> so it will be at 937.beats
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.swatch.com/en/internet-time
<Riddell> prth: any news on gsoc?
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1448929 needs another fix I just uploaded
<ubottu> bug 1448929 in libqapt (Ubuntu W-series) "fix apt states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448929
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_qapt/30/
<lordievader> Riddell: Plasma5.3 seems to be working without problems.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<Riddell> lordievader: awooga!
<lordievader> Riddell: indeed \o/
<soee> a lot of people have problems with 15.04, im glad the stap to use sddm, systemd and plasma5 was done in this release, now we have time to make LTS much better ;-)
<prth> Riddell, I was shocked to see that instead of the Ubiquity proposal, my backup proposal got selected
<prth> Riddell, though I had submitted Ubiquity proposal on the first day while the backup proposal on the last day
<prth> Riddell, moreover no one is selected to port ubiquity
<ovidiu-florin> port to what?
<prth> Riddell, even valorie helped me on the ubiquity proposal by reviewing it
<prth> ovidiu-florin, PyQt5
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<ovidiu-florin> is there a roadmap for that port?
<Riddell> not now
<prth> ovidiu-florin, https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2015/Ideas#Project:_Port_Ubiquity_to_Qt_5
<ovidiu-florin> shouldn't that be PyKDE 5?
<Riddell> there is no pykde 5 that works
<Riddell> and ubiquity got rid of kde classes a while ago for simplicity
<Riddell> prth: what's your backup proposal?
<prth> Riddell, Multimonitor support for Nuancier under Fedora
<Riddell> ah, another distro :(
<Riddell> valorie: any idea why that happened? ↑
<prth> Riddell, we can atleast port it this summer
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: sorry got call away again, IBM, Yes @937.beats is good
<mparillo> I installed the 5.3 backports on real hardware. All is good there. Not as good on a Virtual Box guest on a Kubuntu host. I will be looking at bugs.kde.org to see if anybody gives VB more attention than they did VMware Player https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346467
<ubottu> KDE bug 346467 in general "Plasma 5.2.95 works on HW, but not in VMware Player" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<sheytan> Hey guys! Just upgraded to plasma 5.3, but there's no bluetooth applet in the tray and there's no KCM for the config. Do i have to install something extra?
<Riddell> sheytan: alas bluedevil isn't updated because ubuntu haven't updated to bluez5
<soee> sheytan: i think its not ready yet, or held back
<Riddell> bluedevil should still install (it'll be the kdelibs4 version)
<sheytan> Riddell: when will it be ready, do you know?
<Riddell> you can then run  kcmshell4 bluedevildevices
<Riddell> I've no idea, it was due ages ago
<sheytan> i don't want to mess with the k4 libs
<sheytan> ;)
<sheytan> will wait, thanks :)
<soee> Riddell: do you plan Plasma 5.4 meeting any soon?
<Riddell> soee: 5.4 kickoff meeting here Thursday 30th 13:00UTC (15:00 central europe)  says #plasma topic
<soee> Riddell: cool, thanks
<BluesKaj> had to reinstall clean to both / and ?home , plasma 5.3 just didn't work well on this drive , altho it works fine on the other HDD connected to this pc, but it was an earlier install, so there's a bug somewhere in between the 2 installs 
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma! | Reviews: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10914818/ | schedule kickoff meeting http://doodle.com/aw776mz6m6qyhvvt
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1449583 for sru love
<ubottu> bug 1449583 in muon (Ubuntu W-series) "notifications won't stop popping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449583
<BluesKaj> well, well, well, plasma 5.3 is finally working correctly on this drive, halleluya :-)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344452 mentions a new package in your ppa, why isn't that in a Kubuntu PPA?
<ubottu> KDE bug 344452 in general "Video recording not working" [Grave,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I only made it yesterday from an unreleased kamoso that needs an unreleased purpose that needs an unreleased kcoreaddons
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: how could I test that? without breaking my working system?
<Riddell> install and run it
<Riddell> mparillo: worth a wire post? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-in-kubuntu-15-04
<Riddell> although they do highlight bluetooth which we don't support :(
<mparillo> Yes, lack of bluetooth showed in a comment on a G+ post. Fortunately the comment was auf Deutsch ;-)
<mparillo> If I note that bluetooth will come later from the larger Ubuntu repositories is that (1) correct and (2) politically correct?
<Riddell> it's probably not correct
<Riddell> bluez5 is quite a big change so it won't be SRUed
<Riddell> it was here but that's not up to date https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions
<Riddell> sgclark: I think that's http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.0_vivid.html as tidy as it can be,needs the missing packages added still then it's good to test
 * Riddell out
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm gonna have some fun with btrfs :D
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<_Groo_> hey all
<_Groo_> can someone help me
<_Groo_> fresh install of kubuntu vivid, kf5 5.2
<_Groo_> no bluetooth whatsoever, neither in system settings, or the panel
<_Groo_> works in windows, works in unity, bluez e bluedevil are installed
<_Groo_> upgraded to 5.3 final from backports
<_Groo_> same, no bluetooth
<_Groo_> am i missing something here?
<ovidiu-florin> the kcm wasn't ported AFAIK
<vip> ovidiu-florin: 5.3 maybe?
<ovidiu-florin> don't know
<_Groo_> nope
<_Groo_> not in 5.3 
<_Groo_> so, we shipped without bluetooth support?
<_Groo_> thats nice :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: alas ubuntu didn't port their stuff to bluez5 and plasma needs bluez5
<Riddell> kcmshell4 --list |grep blue lists the modules
<Riddell> kcmshell4 bluedeviladapters   runs them
<_Groo_> groo@hydra:~$ kcmshell4 --list |grep blue
<_Groo_> bluedeviladapters          - Configure Bluetooth adapters
<_Groo_> bluedevildevices           - Manage Bluetooth devices
<_Groo_> bluedeviltransfer          - Configure Bluetooth file sharing and transfers
<_Groo_> so, just missing the kcm?
 * ovidiu-florin is migrating his LVM partitions to BTRFS on my system while running.... living risky
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: ahah
<_Groo_> Riddell: but if bluez works and bluedevil works, why the kcm wasnt ported? 
<_Groo_> Riddell: since its just a module for systemsettings
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
 * sick_rimmit kerdunch....
<sick_rimmit> Evening folks
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: png
<sgclark> Riddell: oh it looks like you are uploading the missing ones, thanks and sorry yesteerday was a crazy travel day, needed extra rest
<Riddell> _Groo_: bluedevil now needs bluez5 which isn't in ubuntu because ubuntu unity didn't port their stuff
<Riddell> sgclark: aye doing the last ones manually now
<sgclark> I am working on jkstars
<sgclark> err kstars
<sgclark> kde-devel-utils done
<Riddell> groovy, I'm on kdeartwork
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> onto libkdcraw
<Riddell> waa kmag broke http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.0_vivid.html
<sick_rimmit> OK Folks where is the Hangout at ?
<ahoneybun> ?
<sgclark> ?
<Riddell> ⁈
<sick_rimmit> I understand ovidiu-florin has arranged a Hangout to discuss UOS and Kubunut
<sick_rimmit> Least ways thats is what we discussed ealier
<Riddell> ‽
<ovidiu-florin__> hello sick_rimmit
<ovidiu-florin__> yes, I'm having a small isssu
<ovidiu-florin__> e
<sick_rimmit> OK No rush I'm just catching up with ahoneybun Doodle stuff
<ovidiu-florin__> ok, awesome
<ovidiu-florin__> brb
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin__: want me to try to host?
<ovidiu-florin> fixed now
<sgclark> Riddell: working on okteta now
<Riddell> kdeartwork uploading slowly
<sgclark> hehe that is a big one
<sick_rimmit> OK I am ready when you guys are
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: ahoneybun I've sent you the link
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: care to join?
<sgclark> Riddell: working on kde-wallpapers
<_Groo_> anyone working on the bluetooth kcm?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: the times you put on doodle are weird for me (yes I set my timezone)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the uod one?
<Riddell> that';
<ahoneybun> yea UOS
<Riddell> that';s the times they give
<ahoneybun> it shows that it starts at 9am here but I think it starts at 2pm or so here
<Riddell> Starts: Tue, 05 May 2015 14:00:00 UTC
<ahoneybun> ok thats 10pm here
<ahoneybun> oops
<ahoneybun> 10am
<sgclark> hmm it said 6am for me, that does not add up
<Riddell> mm I think I entered the utc times as if they were spanish times, so 2 hours off
<sgclark> Riddell: assuming ktux is still broken? kde-runtime should finish us up?
<Riddell> sgclark: awooga!
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sadly it seems I can't make any of those times
<Riddell> ahoneybun: maybe we should just do our own thing outwith uos
<Riddell> as ScottK blogged, there's not any category for ubuntu projects anyway
<ahoneybun> I saw that
<ahoneybun> I agree with somethings he said Riddell
<ahoneybun> I just don't a wedge to get put between us all
<ahoneybun> *want a wedge
<Riddell> sgclark: but the kdeapplications-packages-vivid.txt file wasn't updated, doing now..
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'd help out with it of course if we do.
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: woah wait what happened
<Riddell> sgclark: I updated kdeapplications-packages-vivid.txt
<Riddell> looks like a bunch more todo
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll start with  kaccounts-integration, kaccounts-providers
<sgclark> okies working on kdenlive
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't know if we have packaging for that
<Riddell> it's not maintained by pkg-kde in debian
<sgclark> hmm it cloned
<Riddell> sgclark: mm looks like sitter imported it http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdenlive.git/
<Riddell> so go ahead
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll try a mass update for the ktp ones
<sgclark> ok cool
<Riddell> jussi: life not so good back home I read? http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/15/finland-boom-election-recession-oulu-miracle-timber-nokia
<Riddell> 'Not as bad as Greece, yet, but it's only matter of time'  ouch
<ahoneybun> Riddell: we should do a hangout to discuss the possible future KOS!
<sgclark> KOS?
<Riddell> aaarga I uploaded kdeartwork to the next-stage ppa not next-stage2
<sgclark> doh
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma! | Reviews: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10914818/ | schedule kickoff meeting http://doodle.com/fxviqanfmdzng7id
<Riddell> new schedule kickoff meeting http://doodle.com/fxviqanfmdzng7id
<Riddell> fixed times
<ahoneybun> voted
<Riddell> sgclark: onto  libkgeomap
<sgclark> Riddell: I uploaded okteta, not sure why it is listed as not there
<sgclark> Riddell: working on signon-kwallet
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages?field.name_filter=okteta&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> sgclark: no okteta there
<sgclark> hmm
<Riddell> did you upload to the right place? whatdoes your e-mail say?
<Riddell> or are you confusing it with okular, easily done :)
<sgclark> let me check mail
<sgclark> Riddell: PPA exceeded size again
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> wgrant: we need your space making powers please https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/266068
<Riddell> sgclark: well I guess that puts a stop to packaging for tonight,but it's mostly ready to test
<wgrant> sec
<Riddell> ooh.. :)
<sgclark> hehe
<wgrant> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> wgrant: you are all powerful!
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll get onto  signon-kwallet-extension then
<sgclark> That is what I am working on
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<wgrant> I try.
<sgclark> think ktp-contact-list is all left
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably Thursday before I can look at SRUs.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: 1:17:44
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FR42SzuQz0&ab_channel=Ovidiu-FlorinBOGDAN
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> thanks ovidiu-florin
<ScottK> ahoneybun: if there's a wedge, I didn't put it there. 
<ahoneybun> ScottK: not blaming anyone or group
<ahoneybun> I just don't want it to get too big
<Riddell> sgclark: ktp-contact-list up
<Riddell> I'll leave signon-kwallet-extension to you
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> well I am having issues commiting
<sgclark> pushing rather
<sgclark> oh we both made a watch file I guess
<Riddell> uh oh,git confusion!
 * Riddell steps back from the git
<ScottK> Git is confusion. 
<ScottK> Love the Git.
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm ktp packages are stuck on needing libtelepathy-logger-qt-dev
<sgclark> seems so
<Riddell> we have telepathy-logger-qt5 which makes libtelepathy-logger-qt5-dev
<Riddell> and we presumably want to upgrade to http://download.kde.org/stable/telepathy-logger-qt/15.04
<sgclark> okies
<Riddell> e-mailed harald/list about what to do there
<sgclark> sounds good thanks
<sgclark> what about libktp-dev?
<Riddell> and uploaded libkgeomap
<Riddell> libktp-dev is part of ktp-common-interanals which is waiting on libtelepathy-logger-qt-dev
<Riddell> but I don't know what to do with libtelepathy-logger-qt-dev because that's not the name used currently in the archive
<sgclark> right ok, so that should resolve when we resolve libtelepathy
<Riddell> it all looks good apart from that
<Riddell> so time for testers I guess :)
<sgclark> ok, will test as well
<Riddell> !testers | applications 15.04 in ppa:kubuntu-pps/next-stage2
<ubottu> applications 15.04 in ppa:kubuntu-pps/next-stage2: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<Riddell> sgclark: and looks like libkgeomap needs build-deps added
 * Riddell snoozes
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, on it
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-29
<valorie> Riddell: were the correct changes made to the spreadsheet in time? I asked, and assumed they were
<valorie> in general I never touch spreadsheets because I tend to break them
<valorie> if the kubuntu proposals stayed as they were, none would have been chosen since none of us could tell what was intended by the ranking numbers
<valorie> sorry to chime in so late, still catching up after being away 4 days
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hello ahoneybun
<valorie> sorry, need to prepare to drive down to see my dad now
<ahoneybun> guess who is free to fly!
<valorie> I always read the backlog, so I know it's you!
<valorie> I've sent my wire info, so I'm hoping i can buy tickets soon
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> oh what the hell happened to networking recently -- wired will not connect because of "no secrets" even when I keep re-adding my silly long password
<valorie> and of course nothing has improved with my wireless card
<Etriaph> Since I added the 5.3 PPA yesterday I've had some pretty odd bugs.
<valorie> Etriaph: please *never* advise the use of plasma 5 in anything but vivid
<valorie> neon is gone, and the 14.10 PPAs are toxic
<Etriaph> valorie: I wasn't so much advising that earlier as denoting what path existed.
<Etriaph> valorie: I apologize if that caused you any grief.
<valorie> it will cause *them* grief
<valorie> I've removed the information everywhere possible
<Etriaph> Ah, OK.
<valorie> both worked great when we had the cycles to support them
<valorie> anyway, just a word to the wise -- otherwise, you give great help to folks, so keep doing that!
<valorie> it's always great to see new folks helping out in #kubuntu
<Etriaph> Typically if someone asks a question, I'll provide an answer and trust that they know what to do with it  :D
<valorie> and thank you for that
<Etriaph> I guess I should parse my words when someone is trying to use something that's "experimental"
<valorie> it was experimental, then beta, and now released
<valorie> I had a few people beg for Plasma 5 on 14.04!
<valorie> to which.... wut?
<valorie> if you want stable, stick with your LTS
<valorie> you can stick with it for 4 more years, after all
<Etriaph> Plasma 5, itself, is pretty stable.  More apps on KF5 will help.
<Etriaph> With only some of the apps using the new library there's less opportunity to weed out bugs.
<valorie> true
<valorie> however, i think the devels have been rather strategic 
<valorie> the most important stuff is ported
<valorie> of course I still miss some bits
<Etriaph> Dolphin is still KDE4
<Etriaph> /cry
<Etriaph> I really want to setup my places.  :)
<valorie> I'm sure they would welcome your help, Etriaph
<Etriaph> I took a look at the code for the version of Dolphin we're running and I couldn't see a problem; sent an email to Mr. Edmunson with some questions but never heard back.
<Etriaph> Sho_ suggested I email him.
<valorie> damn it, this is BS -- wired connection worked until today's updates
<Etriaph> I'm on a wired connection and it's working fine, you on a laptop?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> my wireless card is dying, so I prefer to use the wired connection, which has always been stable
<valorie> but as of today's updates, the password is not only not saved, but not used
<valorie> for the wired connection
<Etriaph> You have a password for a wired connection?
<valorie> there is a password to the router
<Etriaph> Ah, roger that.
<valorie> no problem putting it in once
<valorie> anyway, I'll write to the devel list and see what changed, so I can file a bug
<valorie> until then I'll be bouncing in and out from the BNC
<valorie> gah
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Google added 23 seconds
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> Riddell: applications are ready for tests ?
<soee> i see reds
<Riddell> soee: red can be a pretty colour too :)
<soee> Riddell: they wotn break anything in system ? :)
<Riddell> soee: I've no idea, that's the fun of testing
<soee> btw wht is the difference between this 2 packages for thumbs: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/04/29/snapshot6.png
 * Riddell has no idea
<soee> Riddell: btw in the testers call was typo, not ppa:kubuntu-pps/next-stage2 but ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-stage2
<soee> pps->ppa
<Riddell> well spotted
<soee> with stage2 ppa apr wants to remove: calligra-libs digikam karbon libkgeomap2 libmarblewidget20
<Riddell> that's the sort of testing we need to find out stuff
<Riddell> libmarblewidget20 is now libmarblewidget21 so we'll need to recompile calligra
<Riddell> and libkgeomap is separate so we'll need to recompile digikam
<Riddell> thanks for finding that out :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma! | Reviews: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10914818/ | schedule kickoff meeting http://doodle.com
<Riddell> sgclark: I revived https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas because it seems there's a bunch of bits that need kept track of
<Riddell> sgclark: I've listed all the packages that are marked not green or otherwise need to be done
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_khangman/
<sitter> red
<Riddell> I like red
<Riddell> fixed
<soee> ;)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: maybe you should vote for these people http://www.ubuntuparty.co.uk/
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I am a big fan of Ubuntu Party, and Michael Tellingers ideas :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Will you be voting ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: of course, registered in Edinburgh South, should I vote for Neil Hay or are his twitter crimes unforgiveable?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Oh the choice of who, and under what reasoning is your priviledge and yours alone
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Delighted that you are partaking though
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: any error reports about baloo?
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_vivid_stable/487/console
<sitter> auto upgrade tester is not too happy with it
<sitter> ah wait, there's an epoch problem
<sitter> oh eh
<sitter> Riddell: that won't fly will it?
<sitter> baloo (the qt4 thing deb) had an epoch
<sitter> now there is a transitional baloo in the kf5 package that doesn't have an epoch
<Riddell> I'm sure I added one
<sitter> yes but it can't work
<sitter> the new baloo binary is << the old
<Riddell> e.g. we have 4:5.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1 in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> Riddell: how does that work? baloo-kf5 source has no epoch
<Riddell> I did some magic in debian/rules to add the epoch
<Riddell> ah "baloo : Depends: baloo-kf5 (= 4:5.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1)"
<sitter> Riddell: no
<sitter> yes
<sitter> Riddell: that doesn't work
<Riddell> so it depends on the wrong version
<sitter> baloo-kf5 *is* 5.9.0
<Riddell> right
<sitter> baloo *needs* to be 4:5.9.0 to be >> baloo 4:4.13
<sitter> that rules magic is mighty impressive though, to bad it was solving the wrong problem :P
<Riddell> "Depends: baloo-kf5 (= ${source:Version})" needs something else in there
<sitter> noooooooooo
<Riddell> no?
<sitter> the depends isn't the problem 
<sitter> gimme a sec
<Riddell> sure it is, baloo "Depends: baloo-kf5 (= 4:5.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1)"
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: yeah you are right nevermind me
<Riddell> somehow that epoch in the depends gets added which is wrong
<sitter> Riddell: simply hardcode?
<sitter> or use upstream:Version
<sitter>        source:Upstream-Version
<sitter>               The upstream source package version, including the Debian version epoch if any.
<sitter> I get the feeling that manpage entry is wrong
<Riddell> compiling now..
<Riddell> sitter: should we add 4: epoch to all the ktp packages now it's in applications?
<sitter> Riddell: I vote no on randomly introducing epochs :P
<Riddell> it's not random, its consistency across all of kde applications
<sitter> 'kde applications' is random though
<sitter> things become apps, things might be !apps, things might become plasmas, things might become frameworks
<Riddell> sitter: the version number isn't random, it's consistent
<Riddell> even if the internal version number doesn't match at all
<sitter> Riddell: if something becomes a framework it's not consistent
<Riddell> ktp won't be a framework
<sitter> you don't know that
<sitter> there is zero to be gained from adding an epoch
<Riddell> less faff with the packaging scripts
<sitter> maybe the scripts should be fixed instead?
<sitter> Riddell: oddly enough the source:Upstream-Version substvar really includes the epoch. so hardcoding the dep version is the way to go I suppose
<sitter> makes you wonder how source:Version is different from source:Upstream-Version considering a package version only has two to three components to it and both of those substvars use the same two
<Riddell> sitter: " Depends: baloo-kf5 (= 5.9.0)"   is what I end up with if I use "Depends: baloo-kf5 (= ${source:Upstream-Version})"
<Riddell> so that seems perfect
<sitter> ah
<sitter> true true, my test case was wrong xD
<sitter> Riddell: splendid
<sitter> Riddell: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_muon/67/parsed_console/
<sitter> Riddell: similar for workspace http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_plasma-workspace/75/parsed_console/
<Tm_T> is qt5 debug packages somewhere available?
<Tm_T> trying to send meaningful crash reports
<Tm_T> plasma keeps crashing on me
<Riddell> qtbase5-dbg Tm_T 
<Tm_T> thanks
<sitter> Riddell: if qml files are in a data package should that data package depend on the qml-module packages it needs (making it non-arch-all supposedly) or should they be on a binary package?
<sitter> or perhaps they should only be recommends?
<sitter> or perhaps recommends on data and then duplicated onto binary as depends
<sitter> example being kwin-data
<sitter> Riddell: I think you should have removed the patches what with them being upstream -> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_stable_muon/68/console
<Riddell> sitter: muon fixed thanks
<Riddell> sitter: plasma-workspace fixed thanks
<Riddell> sitter: recommends sounds sensible I guess, maybe mitya57 or Mirv have opinions
<Riddell> sitter: qml could really do with a dh_shlibsqml magic script to pick up dependencies on other qml bits
<sitter> Riddell: nigh impossible that is
<sitter> what with apps being able to manipulate the load paths in all sorts of ways at runtime
<sitter> and it would require pulling runtime deps in as build deps such that one can resolve them at build time which is naughty really
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: 
<ovidiu-florin> <ovidiu-florin> Spads: hello, how can we push #26463 forward?
<ovidiu-florin> <ovidiu-florin> it's deadline was a week ago
<ovidiu-florin> <Spads> we had a release to get out a week ago
<ovidiu-florin> <Spads> So we had to remove that deadline.
<ovidiu-florin> <Spads> We have rather a lot of work in the queue ahead of it, I'm afraid.
<ovidiu-florin> <Spads> as blahdeblah mentioned, we can't guarantee any particular timeframe
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not happy with this
<sitter> engage stepchild mode!
<Riddell> it's pretty predictable
<sitter> sad very sad
<sitter> we should ask around, maybe some server hostery or CDN business would like to host us ;)
<Riddell> we do have a server, but of course it's low powered
<Riddell> we also have money, we can eaily buy another one
<sitter> Riddell: OTOH I am sure someone would like to have their name mentioned on the frontpage in exchange for hosting
<Riddell> I'm sure someone would but we don't want to end up in a place where we sell our souls :)
<Riddell> bytemark may well do
<sitter> at any rate IMO putting it on qa.kubuntu would be a bad idea as that server is not only low powered but also has load spikes due to the crons
<Riddell> true
<Riddell> I'll see Dan Shearer of Bytemark in a couple of weeks, can ask him
<sitter> Riddell: well, we can ask businesses we like
<sitter> on a related note. I think having a managed server would be a boon (i.e. someone else worries about system level updates and uptime ;))
<Riddell> well that's why ovidiu-florin and jose wanted to let canonical do it
<Riddell> and well the predictable has happened
<sitter> right, hence my suggestion
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking of hosting it at wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> but apparently it's hard to get in touch with them
<Riddell> wordpress.com will give you one with adverts and limited abiility to install stuff
<Riddell> not great
<sitter> nah
<sitter> they have paied plans
<Riddell> ah
<sitter> business plan is 300 euros per year with unlimited everything 
<sitter> premium plan is 99 per year
<sitter> with 13gb storage
<sitter> wordpress.com would have the profound advantage of us not having to worry about anything (alas, also having no control over available plugins and so forth)
<ovidiu-florin> is that too expensive for us?
<Riddell> not really, we have money for it
<ovidiu-florin> it's true that we can't have custom, unregistered plugins, I think
<Riddell> that seems like a blocker
<sitter> well
<sitter> do we need them?
<ovidiu-florin> my point exactly
<Riddell> isn't that what we use?
<Riddell> how is the new site themed?
<sitter> theme != plugin
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.wpbeginner.com/beginners-guide/self-hosted-wordpress-org-vs-free-wordpress-com-infograph/?display=wide
<ovidiu-florin> so, only their themes, no changes, and no plugins
<ovidiu-florin> I vone NO
<ovidiu-florin> vote*
<Riddell> right, too limited
<soee> oh lord, had to burn DVD first time since 2-3 years to install kubuntu :o
<sitter> https://wordpress.org/hosting/
<soee> ovidiu-florin: whats the problem ?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm talking to the bluehost guys now
<soee> ovidiu-florin: talk with DO, im sure they might be interested with hosting for kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> Digital Ocean?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: ^
<soee> yes
<ovidiu-florin> tha's a VPS
<soee> more or less, but best thing if you want to have ful control ver it
<soee> i have 3 droplets there already
<soee> 1 ubuntu and 2 debina
<soee> *debian
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: kwin packaging is a bit of a mess, half the qml stuff is in kwin.deb other half in kwin-data.deb
<mgraesslin> sitter: that reminds me: I wanted to provide packaging recommendations
<ovidiu-florin> bluehost sound promissing
<ovidiu-florin> I'll write a report
<sitter> mgraesslin: which parts should be installed with x11/wayland?
<sitter> because I was wondering about that the other day xD
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: <3
<ovidiu-florin> are we registered as a nonprofit?
<mgraesslin> sitter: exactly for that I wanted to do packaging recommendations, like how to split it, how to setup dependencies, etc.
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: we are registered as something in the UK I believe
<sitter> Riddell: ^
<sitter> mgraesslin: that would be very useful
<mgraesslin> sitter: is there a standard way to distribute packaging information, something like e.g. PACKAGING text file?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: no but a README.Packagers is what some people use.  or output messages at the end of cmake output
<sitter> seems a bit too excessive
<sitter> it really doesn't matter where you put the information though
<Riddell> somewhere that we'll read it :)
<Riddell> e-mail release-team@ is one way
<sitter> most people don't read shit unless you explicitly tell them about it, so as long as you send a mail to the distro pacakgers list with a pointer it'll be fine
<mgraesslin> all right
<mgraesslin> will try to get something together
<mgraesslin> and hope it won't outdate too fast ;-)
<sitter> ^^
<soee> kubuntu 15.04 installed on my parents PC :) now upgrading to Plasma 5.3!
<lordievader> soee: Whoop whoop
<soee> yup :) now i only need to create new users, configure printer and voila
<soee> they didn't liek Unity so i hope they will love this -.-
<lordievader> Who does ;)
<soee> true :D
<soee> guys on my PC @ work and now my parent's i see this when booting: error: /dev/sdb: No medium found
<soee> this line repeats 1 or more times sometimes
<Riddell> sitter: hmm I just noticed kamoso doesn't work because it has a qml depend on purpose, we really need to work out a dh_shlibqml :(
<soee> any idea why ? on my laptop i have no such lines
<sitter> Riddell: you do read my mails to kubuntu-devel do you not? Oo
<sitter> Riddell:  relevant read I just wrote -> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI/QMLIgnore
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> well, 15.04/plasma 5.3 seems stable for my setup now, had to do a clean inatall to both / and /home.
<Riddell> sitter: hmm but no errors at http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kamoso/2/console ?
<sitter> Riddell: not fully rolled out for all builds yet
<sitter> missing piece was the ignore stuff
<Riddell> ah hah
<sitter> I am reasonable certain I sent a mail about this like 2 weeks ago
<sitter> or even 3
<sitter> the constant install-remove also is a rather hefty performance hit, so I might need to do some tweaks there
<soee> can i add user that doesnt require password ?
<soee> user manager does not list created user :/
<soee> if we dont set password for created account, we can't login from sddm
<lordievader> You can set an autologin.
<soee> lordievader: does not work
<soee> if i want to remoe user i have to do it from cli :/
<soee> kwallet prompts for password each time i login on parent spc - also strange
<sitter> that's because no one bothered to port the pam for kwallet
<soee> and whole desktop freezed :|
<soee> my oh my
<soee> can someone test it: create user wihout password witg autologin option and try to login
<soee> should just fail
<soee> and one more thing: this user wont be listed in user manager in system settings
<sitter> I don't think user-manager should allow you to create a user without password
<lordievader> soee: For the oem user it worked ;)
<soee> ;o
<soee> this whole user manager is strange
<Riddell> can someone try the kamoso package from ppa:jr/ppa ? there's a guy on youtube reporting that it doesn't work (and you know how we like to respond to youtube comments) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmxNODJGD38
<Riddell> !testers | ↑
<ubottu> ↑: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip for information
<Tm_T> uno momento
<Tm_T> "doesn't work" is quite ambiquous
<Tm_T> Riddell: installed
<Tm_T> "0 instead of 1 arguments to message {Switch to '%1' mode} supplied before conversion."
<Tm_T> Failed to create qtquick2videosink. Make sure it is installed correctly
<Tm_T> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh good :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: so can you try installing these bits and see what helps?  apt-cache search qt5 gstreamer
<Tm_T> will do
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<Tm_T> plasma crashed 13th time today
<soee> ;)
<Tm_T> I removed taskbar to see if that helps
<Tm_T> Riddell: ...none?
<Riddell> waa, so what is the magic package it needs?
<Riddell> Tm_T: you have gstreamer1.0-x ?
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes
<Tm_T> ...almost every time I run Kamoso Plasma crashes
<Riddell> Tm_T: pastebin the stdout when you run kamoso?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> https://paste.kde.org/p7nh8eqot
<BluesKaj> soee:  yes?
<BluesKaj> soee: pong
<soee> BluesKaj: are you able to test if you can create new user, is it listed in users manager, if you can login to that account without password ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you install  qtgstreamer-plugins-qt5 ?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> and that fixed it
<Tm_T> also Plasma didn't crash (=
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> thanks Tm_T 
<Tm_T> haha, I closed it and Plasma crashes
<Tm_T> this is, err, interesting
<BluesKaj> soee:  nope , needed a pw to login with new user
<soee> BluesKaj: is it listend in System Settings and User manager ?
<soee> *lited
<soee> Riddell: wy are we able to create user wthout password if it is required to login ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  no, it disappeared 
<soee> BluesKaj: so same as here, i removed it from cli, but i think  if you create third user it will be listed
<ovidiu-florin> How can I run a script on every login on 14.04 ?
<ovidiu-florin> but only on a specific user
<ovidiu-florin> or better
<ovidiu-florin> I want to clear the user's home dir on every boot
<Riddell> put it in ~/.kde/env
<ovidiu-florin> wipe it clean
<Riddell> oh well that won't work :)
<Riddell> use the guest user feature? that should work in 14.04 no?
<ovidiu-florin> that fails sometimes
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand why
<ovidiu-florin> I can't see any logs
<Riddell> edit /usr/bin/startkde
<ovidiu-florin> that get's executed on every start?
<Riddell> yes
<ovidiu-florin> who calls it?
<Riddell> the login manager will call it to start up the session
<Riddell> it's what's listed in /usr/share/xsession/plasma.desktop
<ovidiu-florin> Can't I add an script to be called on boot?
<ovidiu-florin> and not have to change KDE stuff, because these might get overwritten on update
<Riddell> yes, add to ~/.kde/env
<Riddell> but remember not to delete ~/.kde/env by the script in ~/.kde/env :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: you could write a upstart script
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what about adding it somwhere ot be called by upstart
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<shadeslayer> but I'd recommend using a guest session tbh
<ovidiu-florin> I can write a bash script but how do I tell upstart to run it?
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'll give it a try
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<ovidiu-florin> can I rename the Guest user?
<shadeslayer> I think the guest session is a random string or something
<shadeslayer> though i could be wrong
<ovidiu-florin> who can I ask?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#exec
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: about renaming the guest user?
<shadeslayer> not a clue
<shadeslayer> never really bothered with it
<ovidiu-florin> what program creates it?
<ovidiu-florin> what project does that?
<ovidiu-florin> can I make it log in automatically to the Guest user?
<shadeslayer> I think it's from logind
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1219337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1219337 in sudo (Ubuntu Vivid) "Users can change the clock without authenticating, allowing them to locally exploit sudo." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sgclark> Riddell: so I was stumbling through libindi when I found someone has already done the work: https://launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages is there anyway we can use this ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why is grantlee5 not in git packaging :(
<soee_> woho one red in apps :)
<BluesKaj> dropbox icon working in system tray?
<ovidiu-florin> how much does a fresh install occupy?
<mparillo> BluesKaj: Not for me: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/03/system-tray-in-plasma-next/ But the default headless instructions work so well for me, I only run their python scripts for curiosity.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s7/doctor-who/interviews/a644356/peter-davison-talks-doctor-whos-music-and-a-five-ish-doctors-sequel.html#~pbg7ylyLSobVEu
<Tm_T> bah, now my touchscreen is wonkers
<Tm_T> first days with 15.04 have been filled with excitement (=
<soee> sgclark: any chance to have apps ready today ? :)
<sgclark> soee: well, seems Riddell left and I need an answer about libindi :(
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi, is there any ppa with the new bluetooth framework i can test?
<ovidiu-florin> How do I change the kanguage system wide?
<genii> Is there some 15.04 equivelent to kwin --replace ?
<genii> OK, so it looks like kwin_wayland or kwin_x11 now then. Curious that there's not something like an update-alternatives which just makes it only kwin 
<shadeslayer> genii: too much of a hassle really
<shadeslayer> genii: plus I'm sure startkde hard codes it to X11 or uses a env var to figure out which one to launch
<shadeslayer> so it'll be kind of pointlss
<shadeslayer> and update-alternatives is for things that provide the same functionality, iirc, kwin_x11 and wayland provide very different functionalities
<genii> shadeslayer: Good to know, thanks for the explanation.
<shadeslayer> god I hate the keyboard on the new MBP
<shadeslayer> no key travel at all
<shadeslayer> the 15" one has decent key travel
<shadeslayer> makes me want a X1 Carbon more
<shadeslayer> but it has no Iris graphics or 16 GB ram
<shadeslayer> so conflicted
<shadeslayer> so conflicted
 * ahoneybun wants a smaller laptop
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: XPS 13?
<ahoneybun> mostly budget problems
<ahoneybun> there are tons of good looking small laptops
<ahoneybun> most likely would buy from System76 or thinkpenguin
<shadeslayer> I'm more than willing to spend money, but there's nothing useful on the market
<ahoneybun> can't spend money where there is none lol
#kubuntu-devel 2015-04-30
<sithlord48> can anyone tell me where kde splash screens go in 15.04 . i made one with QML that i used for kde4 i would like to use it for 15.04
<valorie> "where" as in how do you add it?
<valorie> of course one way to distribute it is to upload to kde-look.org
<valorie> if just "how to add": https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=125293
<valorie> however, this is the devel chan, not the help chan - in future please use #kubuntu for such questions
<valorie> I didn't notice
<sithlord48> valorie:  i did but noone in #kubuntu knew what i was talking about 
<valorie> people do sleep, go afk to eat, etc.
<Etriaph> If I'm logging a bug against Kate for the 'Projects' plugin, would that be a python plugin?  Trying to be specific.
<mitya57> sitter: Recommends by binary package should be enough
<mitya57> (that's an answer to the question of ~20 hours ago :))
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: baloo still doesn't like us http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_vivid_stable/494/console
<sitter> 06:49:28  baloo : Depends: baloo-kf5 (= 5.9.0+git20150429.1036+15.04) but 5.9.0+git20150429.1036+15.04-0ubuntu0 is to be installed
<sitter> I am not entirely sure why -0ubuntu0 doesn't qualify though
<sitter> seems a bit odd
<sitter> uh uh, apparently source:Version includes the -0ubuntu0 bit for other builds Oo
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: your fix should have  used source:Version I guess :P
<sitter> that's apparently also the difference between the two substvars. source:Version is epoch+upstream+revision, Upstream-Version is epoch+upstream. former would be able to meet =version wheras latter would only work with >=version
<sitter> it all makes perfect sense now
<Riddell> perfect sense :)
<sitter> Riddell: pushed, can you upload to backports ppa plz
<Riddell> sitter: yeah, thanks
<vip> hello
<Riddell> hola vip 
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> o/
<soee> Riddell: can i grab somewhere this frameworkintegration package mentioned here in last comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346849 and just install it to get teh bug fixed?
<ubottu> KDE bug 346849 in general "kmenuedit - can't add custom application icon" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> 08:31:57 KCI-E :: E: baloo-kf5 source: not-binnmuable-any-depends-any baloo -> baloo-kf5
<sitter> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Riddell> soee: apt install frameworkintegration
<Riddell> sitter: you changed it back to binary:Version but that's what we started off with
<sitter> Riddell: and that was wrong?
<sitter> OHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<soee> Riddell: yes yes, but the git version mentioned there as it is not in the current frameworks version we have
<sitter> Riddell: right this is simply impossible
<soee> *whre to grab it
<sitter> how about we simply use >= with source:Version?
<Riddell> sitter: right,that's the version that gets changed with the rules magic
<Riddell> sitter: good enough :)
<sitter> or simply hardcode >= 5.9
<sitter> actually
<sitter> Riddell: >= source:Upstream-Version
<sitter> Riddell: backports doesn't need an upload though
<sitter> for the purposes of backports the =source:Version relationship I had pushed originally should be good enough (as in:will be installable)
<snele> not having working system tray icons for many applications in plasma 5 is just terible
<snele> i hope kde devs will reimplement old xembed system tray in time for next kubuntu lts
<snele> not having system tray icons for dropbox, viber, steam etc is - disaster 
<lordievader> snele: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<snele> lordievader: yes i have read that blog post
<alvin> I've seen that link before too :-)
<snele> lordievader: most apps will NOT be ported to new systray specification
<snele> and we are left with unusable apps without systray icons
<lordievader> True, it is unfortunate.
<snele> why kde have to be first and break USER experiance? 
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> sitter: steam icon is in systray
<soee> im not sue about dropbox because im using my own owncloud server
<soee> and owncloud icon works with systray
<BluesKaj> dropbox icon doesn't work with systemd, the service starts ok , but the icon does not
<alvin> soee: are you able to start the ownCloud client minimized?
<soee> alvin: no
<alvin> Does that have something to do with the systray too? All minimized autostarted programs are in front of me every time I log on.
<soee> i think its some mising optionfor a window
<sitter> soee: pardon?
<soee> sitter: someone mentioned that there is some option like --minimized or something not supported atm. or smth.
<sitter> complain to steam? xD
<soee> its not about steam, also owncloud and probably some other
<sitter> not sure I understand
<shadeslayer> sni-qt:i386 ...
<sitter> shadeslayer: steam aint qtware methinks
<shadeslayer> ohm
<sitter> besides sniqt doesn't inject command line options, so that wouldn't be related anyway
<shadeslayer> indeed
<soee> its hiher level for me atm. so i can't say more about it :)
<sitter> without more context I can't say anything about it either :P
<alvin> quasselcore --hidewindow is ignored. Well, the --hidewindow part is.
<sitter> that'd be a quassel thing though
<sitter> Sput: ^
<alvin> I meant quasselclient
<soee> sitter: if you want to test try to install owncloud clinent
<alvin> sitter: You sure? It worked in KDE4. Same goes for KeePassX. There's an option 'start minimized', and it is ignored too.
<soee> you will have icon in systray and its window opened
 * alvin can confirm that too
<alvin> and a complaint about not having a systray
<vip> oh, mine owncloud client does not minimize on start too (since ~month)
<soee> but there are some infos like here: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=107810 check line with: X-KDE-autostart-phase=2
<sitter> soee: well it has a window open because I haven't configured nothing ^^
<soee> but this tpic is pretty old
<soee> sitter: configured what exactly ? :)
<sitter> a server
<sitter> form the forum thread I get the idea that its owncloud's default behavior though
<soee> sitter: but if you onfigure it and reboot window will me rendred anyway
<sitter> only it oculd be worked around by forcing it to get ksystemtray'd via kstart
<alvin> No, it starts minimized on 14.10 (with KDE4)
<sitter> but since ksystemtray was not ported or something that wouldn't work anymore
<soee> yup. in KDE4 was minimized
<sitter> I don't see how
<sitter> or rather
<sitter> it may well be, I don't think its particularly related to plasma that it stopped doing so though
<sitter> pull-lp-source: Warning: Distribution data outdated. Please check for an update for distro-info-data. See /usr/share/doc/distro-info-data/README.Debian for details.
<sitter> Or specify a distribution.
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer, ScottK: ^ what does an educated person do about that?
<sitter> soee: can you give me a screenshot of the window it would show on start?
<shadeslayer> sitter: about distro-info-data ?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> *update
<ScottK> One drives over to Mark's house and insists he pick a name.
<shadeslayer> ^
<sitter> ah lovely
<shadeslayer> Wobbly Windows
<shadeslayer> that's what it should be caled
<Riddell> ScottK: hard to drive to an island
<Riddell> but I have a canoe if you want
<sitter> Wanking Wanker
<shadeslayer> Canoeing across the atlantic might be hard
<ahoneybun> sitter: that should be the name of the W release lol
<sitter> alvin, soee: owncloud client version has changed between 14.10 and 15.04 and this really seems more like a bug in the client than plasma
<ahoneybun> sitter: do you know where that tabing windows feature is?
<ahoneybun> you used to be able to right click windows titles and have a way to "tab" them together in one window
<sitter> might have been dropped
<sitter> I seeem to recall having had a conversation about kwin features that were written but aren't maintained and needed to be dropped because of that
<ahoneybun> oh thats sad
<ahoneybun> but understandable
<sitter> ahoneybun: right click window decoration -> settings -> advanced -> automatically group similar windows?
<ahoneybun> I saw that not sure if it did anything on my machine though
<sitter> well no clue. perhaps ask on kde forums
<ahoneybun> thanks sitter
<tnbp> hi, is anyone here using bumblebee AND kde frameworks 5?
<alvin> I was also looking for that tabbing feature. Couldn't find it anymore. And that plasma netbook modus? Also gone?
<tnbp> hi, is anyone here using bumblebee AND kde frameworks 5?
<soee> tnbp: nvidia-prime
<tnbp> soee: i think it would have to be bumblebee
<tnbp> soee: but thank you
<BluesKaj> tnbp:  like I said earlier in #kde, perhaps you should ask in  #opensuse-devel
<tnbp> BluesKaj: hello again :D
<BluesKaj> tnbp: aka #opensuse-factory
<tnbp> BluesKaj: i couldn't find the devel channel at first, gonna ask there now
<BluesKaj> ok tnbp, good 
<sitter> kubotu_: order fishnchips
 * kubotu_ slides fishnchips down the bar to sitter
<sitter> mh
<sitter> kubotu_: nick kubotu
<soee_> Riddell: reds in apps gone, but this packages are marked to be removed: calligra-libs karbon libktpotrprivate8 libmarblewidget20
<Riddell> soee_: thanks for keeping an eye on it :)
<Riddell> soee_: I just uploaded callige calligra_2.9.2-0ubuntu3~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_source.changes so that'll use the new libmarblewidget and fix that, but I guess it'll take some hours to compile
<Riddell> soee_: oh can you install digikam ok now?
<soee_> Riddell: i have it installed and dont see update for it
<soee> Riddell: what about this 2 kdepim pckages that are red https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+packages ?
<Riddell> soee: well spotted, updating
<BluesKaj> also can't run more than one instance of kate at a time, hope this bug is fixed soon
<tron71> Hi
<tron71> I'm facing this very annoying bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343673
<ubottu> KDE bug 343673 in general "KDEInit could not launch </usr/bin/kate>" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<tron71> I see that it is fixed in kde applications 15.04
<tron71> are there any plans to provide a version of kde applications 15.04 for Kubuntu?
<tron71> because that bug makes Kate almost impossible to use...
<tron71> it's usable only with a single file ;)
<BluesKaj> it's not fixed on my install though 
<tron71> The bug is also present in the live version of kubuntu 15.04
<tron71> and in my current Kubuntu 15.04, the KDE applications are still old if I understand correctly:
<tron71> kde-baseapps-bin 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> tron71: apps 15.04 is in testing now http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_15.04.0_vivid.html
<soee> tron71: devs are working on 15.04 apps, should be ready sson i thinl
<soee> Riddell: still reds
<Riddell> soee: that's only because you pointed out the problems :)
<Riddell> maybe if nobody tested it we wouldn't have any reds :)
<soee> ~.~
<Riddell> is a build failure really a build failure if nobody tests it?
<sgclark> oh kdepim...
<mparillo> tron71: > it's usable only with a single file ;) I know you are asking for two INSTANCES of kate, but I have had multiple files open in multiple tabs in a single instance of kate.
<tron71> mparillo: I'm asking something different: I'd like to have multiple files open in multiple tabs, in a single instance, but this bugs prevents it
<tron71> as soon as you have such two tabs, the Dolphin instance you used for opening them freezes, until you close Kate (or at least, you close the second Kate tab)
<mparillo> But if you open the files from Kate instead of Dolphin, then is Dolphin frozen?
<mparillo> Not saying it isn't a bug, of course.
<tron71> No: it freezes only if you open two files from Dolphin... that's what I usually do every day ;)
<tron71> And it's not only Dolphin: the same happens if you open two files from KRunner
<tron71> after they're open in Kate, KRunner does not show up anymore, until you close Kate
<KDDA> anyone having intermitant problems shutting down in 15.04?
<tron71> that's why I'm saying that's a rather blocking bug :)
<mparillo> When I use the File Open dialog from kate (which looks a whole lot like dolphin), I can select several files, and open them all at once, and it seems usable. I understand it is not your workflow. (https://xkcd.com/1172/) but at least that one is already fixed upstream.
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  ok rthanks for the tip abnout the tabs in kate, bu tin my setupthere aren't any real tabs like a browser, just titles 
<tron71> mparillo: I don't think it's only my workflow: as I said, suppose you have opened a file in Kate (e.g., with File Open dialog), then you search for a file in KRunner (or click on a file in Dolphin), it will open in Kate, and this will freeze the original application...
<tron71> it looks like the original application has a bug...
<tron71> it's not about workflow ;)
<tron71> it's about preventing real usability of the DE
<BluesKaj> tron71:  haveupgraded to plasma 5.3, because the krunner works fine here with both kate and dolphin open 
<tron71> have you just upgraded?
<BluesKaj> have you upgraded that is 
<tron71> I've upgraded yesterday evening (on another computer which I don't have right one) and the bug was still there
<BluesKaj>  upgraded 2 days ago to plasma 5.3 
<tron71> on the computer you're writing from?
<BluesKaj> yes
<tron71> and if you open two files from Dolphin, then Dolphin won't freeze?
<tron71> (and the two files are open in the very same Kate instance)
<BluesKaj> ok , i see your bug now ...I have the same one, dolphin freezes trying to open 2 text files 
<BluesKaj> as mparillo suggested try opening them in kate instead , I managed to open 4 without any trouble
<tron71> yes, me too, but as I said above, this decreases the workbench usability, as soon as you use KRunner, or click on a text file from the file manager...
<tron71> I don't think this is only *my* workflow :)
<tron71> what I love of KRunner (and in particular of the current Baloo) is that I can quickly (really quickly) open files...
<BluesKaj> well I'm not on the job, so being a home user several open text  files isn't needed very uften
<tron71> but this bug makes such usability go away...
<tron71> I'm a developer, and this is a huge usability drawback :)
<tron71> Riddell: as you said, devs are working on KDE applications 15.04; when they are ready, will they be available only with a backport ppa?
<tron71> in any case, will this be announced on the kubuntu website, or is there another feed to look at to get updates about that?
<Riddell> tron71: yes and yes
<tron71> OK, then I'll keep my eyes on the kubuntu website :)
<tron71> any estimation of time?
<alvin> Guys, would you provide a backport of libssh too if that fixes bug #1450085 ?
<ubottu> bug 1450085 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "kio_sftp can't connect to hosts after OpenSSH 6 has cached their ECDSA key" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450085
<alvin> kio_sftp is broken in 15.04 and I'm not sure if using rsa as a workaround can be considered secure.
<shadeslayer> alvin: possibly, but would go into backports and not in the regular repo
<shadeslayer> since it seems like it introduces new features
<BluesKaj> it will also be nice once the plasma 4 dependent apps like like dolphin are switched over to plasma 5 and when these apps' colour and font settings appear set properly with root permissions and not the defaults, which atm can't be changed 
<alvin> I've looked for the changelog https://www.libssh.org/2014/12/19/libssh-0-6-4-security-and-bugfix-release/ There are indeed 3 new features including ECDSA support which Dolphin needs here.
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> alvin: so it'll have to go into the backports repo
<shadeslayer> which people have to enable manually and what not
<ScottK> I don't think ECDSA is something anyone needs.
<alvin> Fine by me. I don't know the rules here. The CVE doesn't get it accepted to ubuntu-security?
<ScottK> In fact, there are some curves that are known to be intentionally cryptographically weak.
<ScottK> We'll fix the CVE.
<alvin> ScottK: The trouble is that it's ssh's default. When you make a normal ssh connection, you can't use kio_sftp anymore afterwards.
<ScottK> Only if you have an ECDSA key.
<alvin> Yes, but who doesn't? It's the default.
<ScottK> BTW, the CVE is fixed in all supported Ubuntu releases: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-8132.html
<ubottu> Double free vulnerability in the ssh_packet_kexinit function in kex.c in libssh 0.5.x and 0.6.x before 0.6.4 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service via a crafted kexinit packet. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-8132)
<alvin> I see. It is indeed already fixed. Ok, backports it should be then.
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how backporting would proceed here
<shadeslayer> we don't have W yet
<shadeslayer> can you still file requests for backports when the next series hasn't updated the package?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> alvin: request-backport libssh < plz run that 
<shadeslayer> ah, no -
<alvin> no?
<ScottK> alvin: Looking at man ssh_config under HostKeyAlgorithms, it seems to me that the only time it might be a problem is if a server only had ECDSA keys and I think that would be a mistake on their part.
<ScottK> I have an ECDSA key, but it's actually rarely used.
<alvin> Strange, I have several: grep ecdsa .ssh/known_hosts | wc -l  gives me 94
<alvin> and 92 rsa entries, but those might be older
<alvin> I'm sure that ECDSA is the default for Ubuntu too.
<shadeslayer> I have 79
<ScottK> Mine says 30 for ECDSA and 113 for RSA.
<ScottK> alvin: If by default, you mean first in the list of HostKeyAlgorithms, that's true, but it's just first.  Other algorithms will be tried.  The man page reference I gave a little bit ago mentions it.
<alvin> Yes, that's what I meant by default. I don't know the background for that decision. I only see that I can't use Dolphin unless I erase those entries from my .ssh/known_hosts file and reconnect using Dolphin first.
<ScottK> That sounds like kio_ssh not handling finding the right algorithm correctly.
<alvin> Indeed
<alvin> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10952761/ Is this supposed to happen?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> nope
<ScottK> Probably because there's no devel release right now.
<shadeslayer> probably
<ScottK> alvin: In order to backport libssh, you'd have to test all the users of the lib.reverse-depends -b libssh-dev for a list.
<alvin> ok. Waiting for Wondering Weasel
<BluesKaj> or wacky wombat :)
<Riddell> soee: you have problem with gtk apps in systray?
<Riddell> or alvin?
<alvin> Not me. My problem is with Qt apps (keepassx, owncloud-client and quasselclient in my case) Those do not start minimized.
<alvin> (Even if configured to start minimized I should add.)
<Riddell> alvin: using what way to start them minimised?
<alvin> In KeePassX: Settings -> Start minimized, and quasselclient --hidewindow. owncloud-client should start minimized by default.
<alvin> Starting them all from System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Desktop file
<Riddell> alvin: and do they show in the systray at all?
<alvin> Yes, they do
<alvin> I should add that this problem is only at login. When you start 'quasselclient --hidewindow' from the command line, it actually starts minimized.
<alvin> Checking... Yes. owncloud starts minimized too. But not at log on.
<alvin> and same goes for KeePassX when configured to do so. This is only when configuring Autostart
<alvin> (might nog be related. If you're in 'kchmshell5 autostart', add a Script file and set that script file to 'startup' (not pre-KDE startup), then that setting will be gone. Check it by adding a script, closing the window and opening kcmshell5 autostart again)
<soee> Riddell: hard to say, i do not use a lot GTK apps
<Riddell> 15:25 < Riddell> sgclark: why is e.g. this yellow? https://build.kde.org/view/Plasma5%20stable-kf5-qt5/job/kde-cli-tools%20Plasma-5.3%20stable-kf5-qt5/4/console
<Riddell> 15:24 < Riddell> sgclark: for plasma releases I usually check everything is built before I make tars, is this the new url for me to use? https://build.kde.org/view/Plasma5%20stable-kf5-qt5/
<Riddell> sgclark: my questions ↑ :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, yeah it seems there are some probelms with tests, I am sorting that now
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah that is the right view
<sgclark> Riddell: that particular one is yellow because it failed a test: https://build.kde.org/job/kde-cli-tools%20Plasma-5.3%20stable-kf5-qt5/PLATFORM=Linux,compiler=gcc/3/testReport/
<Riddell> sgclark: you can ignore Tazmain, he's just a user who doesn't realised he's wandered into a meeting
<sgclark> oh ok lol
<soee> calligra and kdepim failed to build
<Riddell> soee: meh
<soee> ;)
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2015/04/30/plasma-5-4-kicked-off/
<genii> oh, kicked not ticked
<mparillo> I hope i am not the only Plasma 5.4 tester who primarily uses VMware.
<tsdgeos> there's no Plasma 5.4 yet, is there?
<mparillo> It sounded as if they were planning in #plasma.
<Darkwing> There a 5.3 ppa? 
<sebas> Yes
<mparillo> Darkwing: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.3
<_Groo_> hi guys
<_Groo_> i upgraded from 5.3.0 backports to kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> installed bluez-qt
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/el9TyTto
<_Groo_> but yet, i still dont have any bluetooth support in either kcm or panel
<_Groo_> am i missing something?
<_Groo_> i do have the bluetooth support for kcm4, but not in 5 :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-01
<ahoneybun> Riddell: did you get any of those messages on Hangout?
<blubberbop> Anybody who might know when the next sddm updates are due? Current kubuntu 15.04 has been quite buggy for me, and though I have workarounds for most of the heavy problems, booting my machine gives me a black screen 9 out of 10 times (gotta drop to text console, restart sddm, restart sddm, 10x till I get the login screen) and thats.. anoying :) Just wondering when an update might be expected
<Riddell> happy May day, may the proletariat rise up against the bourgoisie
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> Riddell, sgclark: this 2 packages are marked to be removed now in apps: libktpotrprivate8 libmarblewidget20
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee_> BluesKaj: you are sudo lover i think so please read: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/fXjVF9UZ2kF:)
<mparillo> Don't all those problems go away if you kdesudo? And yes, I did forget once, when I sudo nano filename. Then thought better of it, hit up-arrow and changed nano to kate.
<BluesKaj> sudo for the the cli, kdesudo for gui root permissions, so how else does one edit files and save the changes ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, ^
<soee_> BluesKaj: what files exactly ?
<soee_> i think  this bug wont happen if you edit some files outside your home
<soee_> or maybe it might ..
<soee_> hmm im not sure what cache exactly is saved in your home .cache
<mparillo> The way I read the sudo G+ posts, it does not sound like a bug to me, but a way of safeguarding users who forget this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo 
<BluesKaj> soee_, idon't see anything in cache pertaining to any files I edit with kdesudo or sudo, like the sources.list etc
<lordievader> BluesKaj: sudo nano?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, nope, kdesudo kate in krunner
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I thought you were asking for a way to edit files as root... that is one way.
<BluesKaj> suppose I could use nano , now that the fonts are so small on the toolbars it's hard to find the save button
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 15.04 is out - release the plasma! | Reviews: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10914818/ | http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Applications 15.04 Status http://goo.gl/JnVN6h https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | plasma 5.3 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.3.0_vivid.html |  https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/ Wed 6th 19:00UTC
<Riddell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22508/kubuntu-kickoff/ Wed 6th 19:00UTC
<Riddell> meeting
 * ahoneybun needs to call for wednesday off lol
<ahoneybun> oh I can make it without taking off work :)
<soee> 20:00 cet ?
<soee> Riddell: can you touch a bit this calligra that fails to biuld ?
<Riddell> suggestions welcome https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-May/000422.html
<shadeslayer> not a ML I'm subscribed to
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, all I've heard back on that issue is that Canonical is working with the SFLC to figure something out
<shadeslayer> you can quote me on that if you want to
<Riddell> shadeslayer: delaying games stop being fun after a while
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> been a year and a half now
<valorie> Riddell: thank you for a very clear and non-emotional statement of the problem
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there, done
 * shadeslayer jumps into the frying pot 
<valorie> lol
<valorie> usually said as "frying pan"
<shadeslayer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-May/000424.html
<shadeslayer> no frying pan can fit a human
<valorie> but I guess deep-fat frying is done in a pot
<shadeslayer> have you seen how shallow frying pans are >.>
<shadeslayer> not even a VS model can fit on there
<valorie> yes, I've been cooking since I was like 5
<valorie> even then I couldn't have fit
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> valorie: we came up with the idea of sending your book on a tour around the world
<shadeslayer> at Akademy
<valorie> which book? 
<shadeslayer> Shadow of the Wind
<valorie> ah
<valorie> good idea!
<shadeslayer> maybe give it to someone from India
<shadeslayer> or like, !Europe
<valorie> right
<shadeslayer> could become a thing
<valorie> it's so nice to see you active in channel, rohan
<valorie> <3
<valorie> I miss you
<shadeslayer> <3
<valorie> coming to Akademy?
<shadeslayer> yeah, I've been hiding in other channels
<shadeslayer> and then when I get home, I don't really want to hang around on IRC
<shadeslayer> valorie: ofcourse
<valorie> cool
<shadeslayer> possibly even giving a talk
<valorie> excellent!
<shadeslayer> if vHanda accepts my proposal
<shadeslayer> valorie: with sitter
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us
<valorie> oh good, you talked him into attending
<shadeslayer> that looks funsie
<shadeslayer> valorie: talked? hah
<shadeslayer> valorie: he 'volunteered'
<shadeslayer> ;)
<valorie> well, strong-armed then
<valorie> hi stevesss1, can you restate here?
<stevesss1> kubuntu is not compatible with mysql-5.6 due to akonadi-server and akonadi-backend-mysql version requirement issues
<stevesss1> all of kde(most of it at least) requires akonadi-server
<stevesss1> akonadi-server can work with akonadi-backend-sqlite and akonadi-backend-postgresql so akonadi-backend-mysql shoudlnt be required
<stevesss1> akonadi-backend-mysql can 99% likely work with mysql-server-core-5.6 instead of 5.5
<stevesss1> same for mysql-client-core-5.6
<stevesss1> mysql-server-core-5.6 says it replaces 5.5 as does mysql-client-core-5.6
<stevesss1> somehow akonadi-backend-myql doesnt honor this 
<stevesss1> I beleive this to be a packaging error 
<stevesss1> I edited the akonadi-backend-mysql control file in its deb, to allow for 5.6 as an alternative
<shadeslayer> kind of , but not really
<shadeslayer> there was a thread about it on Kubuntu Devel
<stevesss1> so by force-removing that dpend part of kde may be broken for me?
<stevesss1> got a link to the thread?
<shadeslayer> stevesss1: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-April/009468.html
<shadeslayer> stevesss1: this is in vivid?
<stevesss1> trusty.. but shoudl test on vivid
<stevesss1> maybe me fixing it for just me is good for now.. and let future ubuntu versions have a method to let a user choose what backend they want to use
<stevesss1> and have it allow more choices
<shadeslayer> stevesss1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1336005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1336005 in akonadi (Ubuntu Trusty) "akonadi-server too dependent on MySQL and prevent percona instalation" [Medium,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> potentially fixed in vivid
<stevesss1> if I give a modified control file for the deb package that allows the user to choose from a list of valid backends using the debian depends | (OR) statements
<stevesss1> can you test that and update?
<stevesss1> I migth want to change akonadi-server to allow multiple backends and give a choice
<stevesss1> and install/removal of any of them(unless its a first time backend install)  to warn before proceeding that there is no auto data transfer between backends
<stevesss1> so if I install akonadi-backend-sqlite first time and have no other backedns.... no warning....
<valorie> stevesss1: the problem I see with that is that it is an intrusive change
<stevesss1> if I install second backend or remove a backend I get data transfer warning
<valorie> and should be done upstream
<stevesss1> for ubuntu?
<valorie> no, for akonadi
<stevesss1> do they maintain apt archives?
<valorie> downstream patches are ugh
<stevesss1> or apt repoistories?
<valorie> no
<stevesss1> its somethign for the package maintainer to fix
<valorie> they maintain their own package, which should allow for this, right?
<stevesss1> ubuntu makes the deb files and the bug is with packaging
<stevesss1> I dont think they maintain one for ubuntu
<stevesss1> but I can ask
<valorie> no, there should be no need to maintain anything for one distro
<valorie> that's my point
<valorie> our packaging should not need patching
<stevesss1> it shouldnt but it often does
<stevesss1> maybe the bug is it doesnt honor that mysql-server-core-5.6 says it replaces mysql-server-core-5.5
<stevesss1> that might be an aptitude/dpkg bug
<stevesss1> if A replaces B(and states so in deb package info).... and C requires B.. then C should accept A
<valorie> well, I'm not a packager or coder, which is why I wanted you to bring the issue in here, where the experts live
<stevesss1> we'll see what happens
<shadeslayer> stevesss1: again, have you checked if this happens in vivid?
<yofel> shadeslayer: we only have 5.6 in vivid, and no, it doesn't
<shadeslayer> yofel: so it's fixed \o/
<shadeslayer> stevesss1: ^^
<yofel> stevesss1: the reason why mysql is a hard dep, is that akonadi defaults to it. So if a random e.g. xubuntu users installs kmail, akonadi will be installed expecting to use mysql
<yofel> so if apt chooses some other backend other than mysql for whatever reason, akonadi simply says it's broken and can't work
<yofel> and there's not really any other sane way to solve this on a packaging level
<yofel> stevesss1: FWIW, yes, you're right, the mysql version deps should be fixed in trusty. I didn't get around to do that yet
<Etriaph> Just experienced a crash after unlocking the display; it started in Konversation but the exception thrown was from kdeinit5.  I couldn't report the bug because kdeinit5 has no bug reporting address?
<Etriaph> 15.04 w/5.3 PPA
<valorie> hmmm, I've heard this one before
<Etriaph> I tried to restabilize everything by rerunning plasmashell and kwin_x11 but it eventually just logged me out
<valorie> Etriaph: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kinit/+bug/1411259
<yofel> I saw that "no bug address" thing mysql, no idea what that's about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1411259 Can't log out from Plasma session with SDDM" [Critical,Fix released]
<yofel> s/mysql/myself
<yofel> I should be sleeping really...
<Etriaph> What's your local time?
<yofel> 01:30AM
<Etriaph> Yup, time for nappy
<Etriaph> I wasn't trying to logout, though.
<Etriaph> I locked my screen, came back and unlocked it.  As soon as Konversation took focus the shell and the window manager died
<valorie> "kdeinit5 crashes on logout and log in screen never loads "
<Etriaph> Is the lock screen SDDM?
<valorie> https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/506850-kdeinit5-crash-You-cannot-report-this-error!
<valorie> no, lock screen is part of kwin
<valorie> niters yofel, sweet dreams
<Etriaph> I can successfully logout sometimes.
<valorie> I've not experienced this, but I've seen others report it in #kubuntu and #kde
<Etriaph> *nods*  I have too, I just wish I could report it.
<Etriaph> How do we get a reporting address for kdeinit5 configured?
<Etriaph> It should go to kdelibs yes?
<valorie> might be good to ask in #kde-devel where those experts live
<Etriaph> valorie: Cool, I'll let you know what I learn
<Etriaph> valorie: But it's software, not packaging yes, those reporting locations?
<valorie> well, I'm there too
<valorie> lol
<valorie> yes
<Etriaph> Cool, let's see who bites :D
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-02
<soee> Riddell: Kim Blaich wrote pretty long text about problems in Plasma5/Kubutn - worth checking Vivid https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/fXjVF9UZ2kF
<ahoneybun> valorie: still around?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> ever heard of airbnb?
<valorie> oh yes
<valorie> however, I never ended up using it
<ahoneybun> i just found out about it
<ahoneybun> I did not either
<shadeslayer> wh ... at 
<shadeslayer> no wait
<shadeslayer> I'm not supposed to be here
<ahoneybun> I mean I could, 
<valorie> although my place in Estonia was probably listed there
<shadeslayer> night
<valorie> niters shadeslayer
<ahoneybun> night
<valorie> ahoneybun: you want to stay with everybody else in the hostel
<valorie> believe me
<ahoneybun> valorie: I will as it will be much easier
<valorie> they even have a bus hostel <> venue
<valorie> but yeah, elsewhere it is cool
<ahoneybun> what I was wondering is how do I get there from the airport
<valorie> it's on the website, or will be
<valorie> most likely just take a bus
<ahoneybun> yea I think I saw that
<valorie> also there will be a place on the wiki for listing your arrival and departure times so people can share taxis if necessary
<ahoneybun> can I use my card over there?
<valorie> what card is that?
<ahoneybun> thats awesome
<ahoneybun> money wise
<valorie> if you have a chip and pin one, then yes
<valorie> if not, you have time to apply for one
<ahoneybun> chipand pin?
<valorie> or ask your bank why they aren't in the 21st century
<valorie> just google and see
<ahoneybun> debit card
<valorie> the rest of the world uses chip and pin
<ahoneybun> I think I'm fine there.
<valorie> I wouldn't count on it
<valorie> check around
<ahoneybun> as in having money to pay for the hotel lol
<valorie> if you are paying online from here, no problem
<ahoneybun> they take the money when you get there
<valorie> getting cash from a machine in the airport might be ok
<valorie> other places, maybe not so much
<valorie> sure
<ahoneybun> I used the hotel that everyone is going to be at
<ahoneybun> I pretty much just reserved the room
<valorie> cool
<valorie> and if you want to share, just ask around
<ahoneybun> I have no problems sharing, really prefer it 
<ahoneybun> save time, money
<ahoneybun> we all win
<valorie> me too
<ahoneybun> heard of SELF?
<valorie> it's more fun
<valorie> yes, but I've not gone yet
<ahoneybun> I'm going to go with someone in my area
<ahoneybun> he is doing a car pool
<valorie> oh very cool
<ahoneybun> yea can't wait
<ahoneybun> for that and akademy as well lol
<ahoneybun> how are hard is the TSA on bring back things?
<valorie> tsa doesn't care about anything but forbidden items on board
<valorie> it is the border people who care
<valorie> you have to declare what you bring back
<valorie> that's all
<valorie> and not bring back certain food, no animals, no plants
<ahoneybun> silly things like maybe a keychain or something
<valorie> small stuff isn't even declared
<valorie> you'll be fine
<valorie> all the rules are online, and sensible
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
<valorie> good grief, crickets in here today
<Riddell> cricket cricket
 * valorie lets loose the amphibians to clean up the chan
<valorie> oh, unless it was men in whites, with cricket bats?
<valorie> in which case, don't step on the frogs
<Etriaph> Can't build qt5 basket.
<Etriaph> I know what the block is, but can't sort out how to add the dependency in QtCreator
<Etriaph> He's packaged quazip (which builds) but I can't get the basket project to add it as an include path.
<valorie> Etriaph: #kde-devel
<valorie> although it's getting late for those europeans 
<Etriaph> Yup, if I can't sort it out I'll see around 2am if I can get someone to assist.
<valorie> so exciting to hear the possibility of basket rising from the sickbed
<valorie> if not grave
<sitter> valorie: oh?
<valorie> Etriaph is forking the qt5 port and working on it
<sitter> kewl
<valorie> it's on github these days
<Etriaph> Well, the qt5 fork *is* the fork
<valorie> right
<Etriaph> But the active branch is still KDE4; just wish I could compile this.
<Etriaph> Still fiddling though.
<sitter> kubotu: order a fez
 * kubotu slides a fez down the bar to sitter
<valorie> gosh, we need fezzes for Akademy
<valorie> I wonder if the Ubuntu Community would buy them for us
<sitter> first someone needs to organize me travels
<valorie> "project timelord"
<valorie> are you flying or coming by train?
<sitter> flying, train to spain is like 30000000000000 hours
<sitter> actually
<sitter> I am not sure I am attending at all
<sitter> seems like such a bother
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> you will come in your blue box, and give a talk with rohan
<valorie> otherwise, no fez for you!
<sitter> a fez I can do without!
<sitter> I'd much rather have a blue fedora
<valorie> but we don't want to do without you
<valorie> I don't want to do without you
<sitter> :(
<valorie> I know that Brno was within your realm
<valorie> but A Coruna will be an adventure worthy of the work to get there
 * valorie is coming all the way from Black Diamond, Washington
<valorie> I wish I had puppy-dog eyes........
 * ahoneybun is coming from Hollywood, Florida
<ahoneybun> valorie: it will take like20 hours for you to get there 
<valorie> yep
<valorie> I usually have the longest journey since nobody comes from Hawaii
<ahoneybun> 15+ I think for me
<valorie> but Scarlett has those extra hours on the train
<valorie> so she beats me
<ahoneybun> I beat all as this is my first time on a plane :-)
<sitter> now that microsoft is friends with us someone should hit them up for sponsorship and hosting of akademy in redmond. problem solved
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> "If Microsoft ever does applications for Linux it means I've won." - Linus Torvalds
<valorie> unless they paid for all the europeans to fly to Seattle, I doubt that would work
<valorie> it will always be in europe since that's where our devels mostly live
<valorie> we can do Camp KDE again though
<valorie> sometime
 * ahoneybun wants to go to Austie
<sitter> see. the sad thing about this is I propbably could get a direct flight to SEA but I can't get one to a coruna.....
<valorie> huh
<valorie> that's odd
<ahoneybun> I have 2 2+ hours of layovers lol
<valorie> I've not booked tickets yet because we don't have the money in the bank yet, and scarlett needs that
<valorie> sgclark: you did send your bank details though, right?
<sgclark> yep
<sgclark> when I got back i did, so soon I hope
<sgclark> did you get yours?
<ahoneybun> sitter: can you make the UOS Kubuntu Kickoff?
<valorie> not yet, although I've not searched my email yet today
<valorie> I sent it thur I think before leaving for Bellingham
<sitter> I can do anything \o/ (depending the lazyness at the time anyway)
<valorie> btw, how was your train ride home?
<sgclark> omg horrible
<valorie> ?
<valorie> that's no good!
<sgclark> got tossed off train onto a bus, then in Portland met tram kicked us off twice due to "police activitiy"
<sitter> pleasent train rides surely are only those you are hammered on
<valorie> oh dear god
<sgclark> finally had my husband come get me lol
 * ahoneybun wants a tech job
<valorie> damn it
<sgclark> in bad part of town no less!
<sitter> police activity?
<valorie> at least you had Walter for company, right?
<sgclark> never found out what the police activity was..
<sgclark> not for the Portland part
<sitter> how very peculiar
<valorie> "war on drugs"
<valorie> or some such nonsense
<sgclark> the whole tram emptied and masses of befuddled passengers lol
<sgclark> twice!
<valorie> good grief
<valorie> that's public safety for you, right there
<sgclark> I know right
<valorie> good going Portland cops
 * sitter once was stuck on a train for some 5 hours in the middle of the austrian alps on account of a "fire incident" that turned out to be a bit of burning shrubbery near the tracks ^^
<sgclark> lol
<ahoneybun> is this the US?
<sgclark> mine? yes Portland, OR
<ahoneybun> sounds about right that it was in the US lol
<Etriaph> I know and love many US citizens, but I couldn't live in your borders.
<Etriaph> I'm happy in Canada :D
<Etriaph> bbiab
<valorie> you gotta watch that shrubbery though
<valorie> you never know what's hiding in there
<sitter> ni!
 * valorie demands a new shrubbery!
<sitter> xD
<valorie> ahhhhhh
<valorie> run away!
 * sitter can't stop laughing just thinking about that scene
 * ahoneybun loves a lot of non-US people as well
<sitter> it's very unfortunate I am so bored with life I've got nothing better to do than get slightly drunk on long weekends and then laugh at monty python references
<valorie> need a new project, sitter?
<sitter> no motivation
<valorie> I suggest sitting outside somewhere then, and just let life flow around you
<sitter> so many ideas, actually I came on earlier because I wanted to write a testint framework for qapt. then I noticed something was off with kci, so I spent hours proding that into a working state and now I am too drunk for anything useful
<ahoneybun> valorie: I got a plug to change my devices in Spain 
<sitter> valorie: I quit smoking 8 days ago \o/
<valorie> woah!
<ahoneybun> \o/
<valorie> how is that going for you?
<sitter> terrible
<valorie> that is rather huge
<valorie> massive stress
<sitter> either I am raging at someone or I am litterally running around in circles on the balcony :O
<valorie> lol
<valorie> using a patch or anything to help?
<valorie> I could not live with my mother when she quit
<sitter> next thing you know I get a visit from some nice men with a straight jacket that my neighbours called xD
<valorie> it was so horrible
<valorie> rofl
<sitter> valorie: cold turkey as it were
<valorie> and you were shouting Ni! Ni!
<valorie> not helping your case
<sitter> xD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> mmm, cold turkey
<valorie> I must be hungry
<ahoneybun> valorie: can you make the Plasma 5 show and tell?
<sitter> kubotu: order breakfast, at for valorie
 * kubotu slides 5 floors of backon and some wurst with bread, a glass of schnaps and a new deck down the bar to valorie.
 * ahoneybun needs to add that to the track list
<sitter> I wonder what a new deck is
<sitter> even UOS has bureaucracy? 
 * ahoneybun is thinking of taking off Monday for the UOS Q&A with Mark
<valorie> ahoneybun: no, no can do
<valorie> no time for that, and no skill
<valorie> oooo, schnapps!
<valorie> and wurst
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> it really is dinner time
<sitter> that's breakfast!!!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I'm almost done crafting Yet Another Email to the CC
<valorie> then off to dinner
<ahoneybun> no skill?
<sitter> oh btw
<valorie> for some show and tell, I mean
<sitter> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun: I've been skimming through your prediscussion for the uos show and tell thing.... and I thought that maybe you guys would be interested in a thought we had last akademy. the idea was to put together short did-you-know kind of things about cool but perhaps not immediately awesome things (like krunner) and post them semi regularly on our social media accounts in an affort to give our media presence consistent relevance for 
<sitter> people and make them more engaging
<sitter> alas, nothing ever happend with that because I am pretty lazy
<valorie> what a cool idea
<valorie> right, lazy people make awesome CI systems
<valorie> and work on weekends
<valorie> silly man!
<valorie> you do not have to do All The Things
<sitter> in particular the notion was to preproduce this stuff and just post it regularly. since these topics stay relevant for quite a while anyway whenever someone has time they can put together a post but it wouldn't get posted like say a month later (or whenver it would feel right to post etc)
 * valorie really leaves now
<ahoneybun> that is a good idea
<ahoneybun> sitter: who controls our social media accounts?
<sitter> valorie: that's work-work though for the most part and has no immediate benefit for the user. it only improves and backs up what is already there, it doesn't make anything more awesome. best case scenario a normal person wouldn't know we have a CI thing going
<sitter> ahoneybun: variety of people. Riddell posts mostly though
<sitter> and its either content from wire.kubuntu or kubuntu.org news itself
<ahoneybun> sitter: a small team should do it (small team= 1-2)
<sitter> ahoneybun: posting things?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I have a Kubuntu Promotion page for Google+
<sitter> having a media team would be good ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-03
<ahoneybun> I can do it
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu GNOME has one person
<ahoneybun> Unifed accounts would be awesome
<sitter> you'll want to talk to Riddell about that, he has access everywhere I think
<ahoneybun> sitter: I think it should have a name like "Kubuntu Promo
<ahoneybun> someone else came up with the name
<sitter> not sure what you mean. the accounts are called Kubuntu xD
<ahoneybun> well seeing as there is a user with the kubuntu name on instagram lol
<sitter> hijack
<ahoneybun> lol
<sitter> surely canonical can trademark threaten it away from the user :P
<sitter> although I think in the past we just had to ask nicely
<ahoneybun> they still hold the trademark?
<sitter> yup
 * ahoneybun pokes Riddell
<ahoneybun> I know he will be asleep
<sitter> best send a mail
<ahoneybun> worst part of using Gmail is that it is not on the ML so I can't send to it
<ahoneybun> ...
<sitter> many things are wrong about it :P
<sitter> what we need is a discourse setup and stop using mail
<ahoneybun> its fine
<Etriaph> https://slack.com/
<Etriaph> I've been evaluating this tool, I think it's actually very well done.
 * ahoneybun starts to watch YouTube
<ahoneybun> it is
<Etriaph> Been looking at Blossom too.
<Etriaph> https://www.blossom.co/ if anyone was interested.
<sitter> trellooooooooooooooooo
<Etriaph> Trello works too.  I liked that Slack had support for so many other data stores.
<sitter> yeah, slack seems decent
<Etriaph> https://bewitchingme.slack.com/services/new
<Etriaph> Err.. you won't be able to see that :D
<sitter> blossom isn't too impressive though
<sitter> just fancy graphics
<Etriaph> Oh ya?
<sitter> what it does isn't exactly rocket science now is it ^^
<Etriaph> No, it's not, but I can see how someone could have that interface sluggish if they were using it all day.
<Etriaph> That gave me a good idea, brb
 * sitter only sees konsole all day :/
<Etriaph> Half of my life is vi and half of my life is Kate
<valorie> we talked about slack at LFNW with the SanFran contingent
<valorie> they all said it is great, but unfree so it feels wrong
<alvin> Is there a reason that pinentry-kwallet (from the kwalletcli package) is not set as a pinentry alternative?
<ScottK> It's KDE4 and we're using Plasma 5 might be one reason.
<Riddell> valorie: slack?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> https://slack.com/
<valorie> sort of IM/mail/irc hybrid
<valorie> probably not a good description, but I've not used it
<valorie> Torrie Fischer is using it at Noisebridge and at Ripple Labs I guess
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world :D:D:D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm back :D:D
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, hey
<ScottK> valorie: Looks like it's tied to their servers. Personally, I need less stuff like that rather than more. 
<tazz> Happy Birthday valorie 
<BluesKaj> what's the command to totally delete the xorg.conf file?
<BluesKaj> seems persistent for a user who doesn't need it
<ScottK> BluesKaj: rather than delete it, I'd move it so if for some reason it's actually needed, it's not gone.  Something like "sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/notxorg.conf" or whatever the path to the file is, I don't actaully remember.
<BluesKaj> ok ScottK, thanks
<ahoneybun> Happy Birthday valorie
<BluesKaj> do the backports include plsama 5.3 or is it still beta/ppa ?
<soee_> 5.3
<BluesKaj> soee_, ??
<soee_> backport has final 5.3.0
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/106966675958991094365/posts/RMhrrWtFs1g
<Etriaph> valorie: Gleb contacted me wrt basket port to qt5, glad to have a project in my hands.  Thanks for encouraging me :D
<snele> soee: yeah plasma 5 is far from ready. i can live with some bugs/missing feauters, but not having systray icons for dropbox, viber, steam etc... really? and probably they won't work in near feature
<snele> ...
<mitya57> snele: that has nothing to do with plasma 5 readiness
<mitya57> blame those apps for using ancient toolkits :)
<sitter> it occurs to me that steam is working just fine http://i.imgur.com/2pLX69T.jpg
<soee> steam has systray
<snele> let's hope most things will be fixed till next LTS :) 14.04 is rock stable and I updated "kde 5 look" on kdelook.org for anyone who wants new look and old features :)
<snele> sitter: soee: great to see that :)
<sitter> hoping usually helps
<soee> :)
<snele> :D
<soee> test, report bugs, test, report bugs
<ahoneybun> so we need the backports to get Plasma 5.3?
<ahoneybun> I think plasma-shell just crashed
<ahoneybun> or just lost my panel for some reason
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> thats weird, no?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I was talking to sitter yesterday about taking over the social media accounts
<ahoneybun> that mockup layout for System Settings is awesome
<lordievader> Plasma 5.3 is never going to go to the main repos?
<ahoneybun> I think it is the freeze
<ahoneybun> still not open yet
<valorie> thank you ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> of course
<valorie> ScottK: yes, a free alternative would be nice
<valorie> Etriaph: good news :-)
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://community.kde.org/KDE_Visual_Design_Group/System_Settings_Application#Layout_Design
<valorie> ahoneybun: ? That's what we have, is it not?
<ahoneybun> valorie: no that is development for 5.4
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> must be some tweaking I don't see
<valorie> which is why I'm not on that team
<valorie> :-)
<soee_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8TGF4ux2r8
<valorie> on the Plasma 5.3 - a release is a release
<valorie> new stuff goes in the next release
<valorie> 5.2 barely got in as it was
<Etriaph> valorie: Is there any way to determine when a patch made to resolve a bug could trickle down the pike?
<snele> no mouse over highlight in libreoffice in 15.04
<snele> is that known bug?
<snele> *no mouse over highlight in menus
<Etriaph> No, doesn't work for me either snele
<Etriaph> Not since Beta 2
<snele> Etriaph: ok I'll submit a bug report
<ahoneybun> snele: give me a link to the report when you are done please
<snele> Etriaph: ahoneybun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1451276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451276 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "No mouse over highlight in libreoffice menus in Kubuntu 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> awesome a picture!
<snele> ahoneybun: check boxes are broken too
<ahoneybun> is that just for writer or the whole suite?
<ahoneybun> it does it on my system as well snele
<snele> ahoneybun: yes whole suite
<ahoneybun> snele: please add that to the bug also
<snele> ahoneybun: libreoffice stands for all suite i think :)
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> I'm looking though here https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&list_id=532364&order=opendate%20DESC%2Cchangeddate%2Cbug_status%2Cpriority%2Cbug_severity&query_format=advanced&resolution=--- snele
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> to see if there is a bug as well
<snele> uh this oxygen font is very hard on my eyes. too thin and bricky...
<ahoneybun> not sure if it is upstream or from us
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-02
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin what is the size you used for that IRC icon on the Podcast section?>
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> wait how do we login...
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-podcast/
<ahoneybun> :)))
<yofel> sgclark, clivejo: I'm only realizing this now, but when I look at https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git, why is the namespace missing? And https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git is empty..
<sgclark> could yo elaborate on namespace... I did what you want. You havent exactly been here.
<sgclark> I have killed myself getting where we are now. feel free to fix
<yofel> I know, was so tired that I decided to take the weekend off
<yofel> well, I can fix it... but that'll change the URLs of all repositories again
<sgclark> sigh
<yofel> brb
<sgclark> I rembember asking exactly why yoou did not want to have framework/plasma etc..
<sgclark> but whatever
<sgclark> I have literally worked non stop this weekend
<sitter> sgclark: go take the week off (:
<sgclark> ................
<sgclark> fine whatever
 * sitter hugs sgclark
<sitter> yofel: FWIW, the super directory is fairly stupid in all sorts of ways. such as when things move (khelpcenter plasma->apps)
<sgclark> sitter: we need a yakkety image. but I am not sure I care anymore.
<sitter> sync all the debian!
<sgclark> yeah I wanted and lost that fight
<sitter> ooph
<sgclark> I got Ci working with launchpad except merges
<sgclark> that is a beast I was going to work on tomorrow. but meh
<yofel> sitter: why that? It makes esp. those moves a non-issue
<yofel> sgclark: don't misunderstand me, that you A LOT for working on this
<yofel> I was just irritated a bit as I talked about this with clive last week..
<sgclark> he tried and could not. I stepped up. learned ruby a bit and mustered the best I could.
<sgclark> was very happy with my progress. now not so much.
<sgclark> I showed you the ecm I had and the ONLY complaint you had was origin
<yofel> changing the URLs should be a simple sed run, but lets see if moving a repo on launchpad is a thing
<sgclark> so how am I suppose to know?
<sgclark> so far launchpad is seriously limited
<yofel> right, partly my fault. I only realized the missing namespace when you talked about CI picking up automation, which shouldn't have been possible
<sgclark> I changed some bit of code getting that to work
<sgclark> bit it does..
<sgclark> but rather
<sgclark> I forked pangea so in theory sitter will not hate me
<sgclark> only thing I could not get to work is mergers, and that is a matter of sorting out how the heck to get a token for launchpad API
<sitter> yofel: they are a non-issue because they are still the same thing. if they weren't the same thing one of the two would need a source rename anyway. as such they make the release scope change an issue to begin with in that you now have a khelpcenter (up to plasma 5.6) which is plasma/ but you also have a khelpcenter (apps 16.08 onwards) which is applications/ but they both are the same thing just released at different cadences
<sgclark> right.
<yofel> so debian makes copies of the repositories?
<sgclark> kci.yaml is instead only a straight list of jobs instead of broken into namespaces
<yofel> I mean, it's not like we would acutally ship 2 different versions of it, so why is that a problem again?
<sgclark> and I could not use * because yoou cannot ssh inot git.launchpad.net no shells available :(
<yofel> you could get the list from an API call I guess..
<yofel> sitter had some fancy API wrapper for ruby
<sgclark> if you can go for it. I could not
<sitter> yofel: at the very least you have one supported version in the archive of the last released kubuntu and one not supported version in the archive of teh next kubuntu that follows
<sgclark> yofel: I am using his ruby code..
<sitter> in a CI context it creates unnecessary world because now you need to deal with there being two khelpcenters that are really the same khelpcenter but in different scopes
<yofel> isn't it the job of the branches to figure that out?
<sitter> they are branches across repos
<sitter> if they were the same repo sure
<sitter> but they aren't because they are in different directories
<sitter> which is why the dir approach is silly :P
<sitter> sgclark: token... irb
<yofel> well, that's why I wanted to only have one directory for everything?
<sgclark> irb?
<sitter> interactive prompt
<sitter> then run https://paste.kde.org/pxkbjuwls
<sitter> pmq6n6kxe
<sitter> https://paste.kde.org/pmq6n6kxe
<sitter> looks like this
<sitter> sgclark: you now have a tokens config https://paste.kde.org/pyxxctf3r
<yofel> hm, looks like you can freely change the project that a git repo belongs to
<sitter> sgclark: if you want to use the ruby lib you basically repeat the two lines of code in your script. of which the first loads the lib and the second loads the token from ~/.config/lp-tokens.json
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> if I calm down and decide to continue. I will try that tomorrow.
<sitter> once you have that you can use one of the scripts in ci-tooling/kci for guidance on how to use the lib itself
<sgclark> yeah I have actually sorted out much of what you have going on here
<sgclark> very crafty
<sgclark> I am actually enjoying ruby
<sgclark> much more than python..
<sgclark> but anyway, 1 am , time to take a break...
<yofel> sgclark: this would fix the repository namespace https://gist.github.com/Yofel/c4c6ca5270ea1e8c4b8f69a0ec2b8769
<yofel> run it whenever is convenient for you
<yofel> (that's also the API for getting a list of all valid repositories, see https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#git_repositories)
<soee_> yofel: hiho
<yofel> hey
<soee_> have you seen the ppas related talk and can you remove those unused if you accept it ?
<yofel> only skimmed over it so far
<yofel> soee_: the plan was to delete beta and experimental?
<soee_> hmm i think more, let me check log
<soee_> [19:52] <sgclark> correct, sorry, yes please remove everything but staging/landing. and be clear that staging is generally broken. landing is really where folks need to be unless asked to test staging
<soee_> and i think: daily/weekly CI
<soee_> as they are not used almost a year now and we can create them if we start providing that builds
<soee_> backports stays ofc.
<soee_> i asked Scarlett about beta backports and i think she said that this might be use when we will have more packagers 
<soee_> but probably not any soon? 
<yofel> ok, so...
<yofel> sgclark, clivejo, valorie: ci daily/weekly and ppa beta/experimental are DISABLED now
<yofel> that will hide them from non-team-members and prevents uploads to them
<yofel> deleting a PPA also causes apt errors for users, so lets do that when we know that nobody is using them anymore
<yofel> the staging ppa's already have capital letter warnings to not use them, maybe that should be made more visible..
<soee_> i doubt anyone uses daily/weekly CI
<yofel> the CI itself might have code for that somewhere, so I'll leave the deletion of those up to sgclark
<soee_> ok
<yofel> regarding beta and experimental. IMO experimental is probably obsolete, everyone just uses personal repos these days. 
<yofel> Not having beta means that we have no place to ever put beta versions for stable releases anymore. I'm not quite convinced that we don't plan to ever do that again
<yofel> it still counts as a test repo though, so it shouldn't be on the wiki page
<knome> ahoneybun, i sent you a PM about kubuntu DVD's for 16.04 (mentioning here if for some reason the PM doesn't reach you)
<clivejo> can anyone help with my gpg problem.  I have a number of users on my system, to do diferent jobs (Kubuntu, OSM, business and personal).   Log into the account I want via Konsole and do my work
<clivejo> up unto recently Ive been using this successful but its stopped being able to remember my passphase via gpg-agent
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hi again
<soee_> hiho
<yofel> clivejo: is your GPG_AGENT_INFO in the env kept intact when you do that?
<yofel> and does the target path and the right agent PID exist?
<clivejo> no, its blank for every user
<yofel> sgclark: is something blocking you from lp 1576455? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576455
<yofel> is gpg-agent actually running?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> and /tmp/gpg-something exists?
<clivejo> no
<yofel> sgclark: just asking as I see nothing in the upload queue yet
<clivejo> wont create a socket
<yofel> what does it say when you run 'gpg-agent' in konsole?
<clivejo> gpg-agent[6432]: gpg-agent running and available
<yofel> huh
<clivejo> exactly!
<yofel> env | grep GPG_AGENT is really empty?
<yofel> hm, wait
<clivejo> echo $GPG_AGENT_INFO is a blank line
<yofel> clivejo: FWIW, I don't have a socket on this system either (but no gpg key)
<yofel> it still says that the agent is fully functional though o.O
<yofel> clivejo: we are working on the launchpad git branches already, right?
<BluesKaj> hmm, no upgrades in Yakkety for 2 days 
<clivejo> yofel: kinda
<clivejo> sgclark has pushed frameworks as far as I know
<yofel> uh oh :D
<clivejo> plasma
<yofel> I also see apps
<clivejo> I was modifying KA to use LP rather than git
<clivejo> cloned plasma packages
<clivejo> rm'ed yakkety branch as it was based on master
<clivejo> and checkout'ed out xenial_archive into new yakkety branch
<clivejo> but just for plasma
<clivejo> I was trying to run staging and gpg-agent wouldnt work, so thats where Im at
<clivejo> sgclark said she was going to work on apps
<yofel> ah, are all yakkety branches broken?
<mamarley> clivejo: Trying to stage Plasma 5.6.x?
<clivejo> 5.6.3
 * mamarley happy dance.
<clivejo> but I cant sign the packages
<clivejo> so ....
<yofel> clivejo: wait, you only fixed the plasma branches?
<yofel> why not everything?
<clivejo> I kinda got shouted at :/
<yofel> ...
<yofel> now scripting the fixing requires writing logic to not delete any good branches :S
<yofel> when fixing everything would've been trivial
<clivejo> yofel: feel free to delete the plasma yakkety branches
<clivejo> nothing new in there
<yofel> clivejo: I would delete *all*
<clivejo> well I know sgclark was working on yakkety FW5.21
<yofel> brrr
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.21.0_yakkety.html
<yofel> I guess somekind of silent git diff would work...
<clivejo> I couldnt get the git copy to work properly
<clivejo> nothing will work right for me!
<yofel> well, and I missed that she used the wrong namespace
<yofel> *that* is trivial to fix
<yofel> the branches not :S
<clivejo> how do you tell ka about a new dist ie yakkety?
<yofel> IIRC you first need to initialize the package lists
<clivejo> what name space are we supposed to use?
<yofel> and for the new code from santa maybe edit another dozen files, dunno
<yofel> clivejo: URIs are supposed to be ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/$repo
<yofel> but currently the project is missing
<clivejo> what are they now?
<yofel> ~kubuntu-packagers/+git/$repo
 * yofel thought: "how hard can it be to figure out the parent of a git branch"
<yofel> well, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3161204/find-the-parent-branch-of-a-git-branch
<yofel> I think I need a different solution
<yofel> although, the broken yakkety branches should not have any diff from master
<clivejo> the plasma ones are from xenial_archive
<yofel> right, I just want an automated way that doesn't delete any branches with valid changes in them
<clivejo> beyond me :(
<clivejo> I cant even sign stuff right now
<clivejo> grrrrrr
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/pkdv84qdo
<clivejo> its available or now available, make up your mind!
<clivejo> not
<yofel> hm, looks like the CI is "fixing" the branches already
<yofel> the history ends up wrong, but the code might be ok...
<yofel> so instead of deleting the branches, merging xenial into them might make more sense
<clivejo> ah ha!!!
<yofel> so we kind of just forced us to do another debian merge :P
 * clivejo dances
<yofel> (which is a non-issue in most cases)
<clivejo> gpg is working again
<mamarley> Yay!
<clivejo> had to "export GPG_AGENT_INFO=/home/clivejo/.gnupg/S.gpg-agent:0:1"
<clivejo> before I start the daemon
<clivejo> wonder why that setting got messed up
<clivejo> or how
<clivejo> maybe I should generate a new key, using my kubuntu email while I at it!
<clivejo> nice big 4096-bit one
<yofel> come to think of it, I had agent startup problems a long time ago. These days I have custom startup logic for it (so I have working code on all systems, even servers)
<yofel> you could also edit your existing key to add the mail (that's what I did)
<clivejo> think a new 4096 one would be better
<clivejo> the other one is a year old now
<clivejo> yofel: what does Der Dichter mean?
<yofel> The guy that writes poems
<sitter> clivejo: the poet
<yofel> right, memory fail
<clivejo> I see
<yofel> hm, actually, the branch merging would only work if debian didn't remove anything that we need
<yofel> so in the end, someone still has to read the branch diff output of all repositories
<clivejo> cant you recreate a complete copy of debian git in the correct place
<clivejo> and then sgclark can merge in her changes?
<clivejo> for FW?
<soee_> yofel:  do we have password required for live session ?
<yofel> no
<soee_> yofel: can you tk e look @ #kubutnu
<soee_> *kubuntu
<soee_> user reports it requires password
<yofel> there is a bug report about users not being able to install kubuntu thanks to plasma crashing repeatedly
<yofel> if that ends with the login screen appearing, that would explain what he sees
<yofel> but I'm just guessing
<yofel> oh, trusty
<Sick_rimmit_phon> Hi there 😄
<yofel> heyho
<sgclark> howdy
 * yofel out
<yofel> FYI: I don't pay much attention to IRC on evenings lately. Rather ping me on Telegram if there's something important
<sgclark> sitter: were you able to make a yakkety docker image? Or point me to instructions on doing it? pretty please
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<sgclark> hiyas
<clivejo> did you see yofel's links earlier?
<sgclark> the one where I was not informed about the kubuntu-packaging namespace until to late? sure.
<clivejo> the fixes on github?
<sgclark> huh>
<yofel> o/
<sgclark> ?
<yofel> sgclark: https://gist.github.com/Yofel/c4c6ca5270ea1e8c4b8f69a0ec2b8769
<yofel> should take care of it
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> no I did not see that.
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> sadly I already ran applications and in the middle of that, I can do it after though
<yofel> sure, I didn't run that as that should be done at the same time as fixing the CI URIs
<sgclark> yeah will have to do that too
<yofel> so do it whenever is convenient for you
<sgclark> do you know if yakkety images were made for ci?
<yofel> no idea
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> did you fix the branches for applications?
<sgclark> I am fixing them as I go
<yofel> ah ok, thanks
<sgclark> I branched off wrong branch :(
<sgclark> my fault. fixing stuff as I go
<sgclark> and currently mergers are totally broken. so I am manually merging as well. fun stuff
<yofel> right, technically the CI "fixed" some of that by practically doing a debian merge on its own..
<sgclark> nah that is me
<yofel> I just hope that nothing important got dropped by that
<sgclark> ci mergers are broken
<yofel> aah ok, then great :)
<yofel> that not so much :/
<sgclark> I have to do the lp magic to get token for that to be fixed
<sgclark> on my to list. but it is better to do them by hand right now with all the moving and such
<sgclark> to be careful
<yofel> ack
<sgclark> yofel: do take a look at akonadi for me though. that one seems to be a pain point for me. when you have time, no rush
<yofel> sgclark: ah right, if you didn't read the backlog yet: Are you stuck on something regarding kde-l10n?
<sgclark> yofel: backlog seems to have been cut off. yes I have an sru waiting and waiting
<sgclark> a chunk of packages got missed, breaking installs across the world
<yofel> I fixed that bug up a bit so it looks like a valid SRU. But I think the SRU team is waiting for you to upload things
<sgclark> literally :)
<yofel> as I saw nothing in the queue I was curious if you're stuck
<sgclark> shadeslayer_:  uploaded them for me
<sgclark> um
<yofel> to yakkety, but there's nothing in xenial unapproved
<sgclark> we uploaded both yakkety and xenial
<sgclark> shadeslayer_: ^^
<sgclark> well I gave xenial to him to upload
<yofel> hm... I wonder if I missed something
<sgclark> and according to infinity you and I are suppose to be able to upload our package set without a motu
<yofel> You can upload xenial yourself though
<yofel> sure we can. Problem last cycle was that we had at least one source from each component that we couldn't upload
<yofel> which kind of defeats the packageset
<sgclark> blah
<yofel> bugfixes we can do though
<sgclark> can we fix that?
<yofel> we cannot upload NEW sources, that's >= MOTU
<yofel> once they're uploaded, we can fix the packageset
<yofel> please ask kde to not make any new components for the time being, thanks :P
<sgclark> LOL
<sgclark> I understand now
<sgclark> we have several new already
<sgclark> kactivities split for one
<yofel> AFAIR, we should be able to upload SRUs for pretty much everything for xenial if we need to. So you don't need a sponsor for that
<yofel> just actual development is a bit.. annoying
<sgclark> ok, so I should just push these xenial translations?
 * yofel started writing his core dev application, but that'll take a while
<sgclark> cool
<yofel> Yes, but please put the bug # into the changelog so the SRU team knows what they belong to
<sgclark> I was approved for outreachy which means actual money, so my core-dev is backburnered again
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> ok, then I have to rerun. will do that later.
<yofel> also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure - regarding bug status (I already created the xenial task)
 * yofel hides again
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: Is this channel out of sync!
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Looks like it
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: @ovidiuflorin can you do something about it?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: done
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: my ISP went down today
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: and bot died when it came back
<soee> anyone have idea what is wrong here: http://pastebin.com/SHTwZiev ?
<clivejo> you need to pay the electric bill
<clivejo> looks like you are trying to force the installation of MySQL 5.6, but the default is 5.7
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: it's not electric
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: the whole ISP went down
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: 4G as well
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: so I went to sleep
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: there was nothing I could do
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: when I woke up, it worked
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: :-P
<clivejo> @ovidiuflorin I was replying to soee and his mysql problem
<soee> clivejo: not me, user on #kubuntu asked for help
<clivejo> he must have mysql-community-server installed
<clivejo> which relies on mysql-common and mysql-client 
<clivejo> did they default mysql-server to 5.7 in wily too?
<soee> clivejo: problem with akonadi dep http://pastebin.com/yunPUCUh
<soee> clivejo: where are we with all this LP migration?
<clivejo> soee: bit of a nightmare
<clivejo> dont ask :P
<soee> :D
<clivejo> apparently LP has namespaces
<clivejo> and you didnt tell us!
<soee> i thought it is pretty obvious :D
<clivejo> teaching us a lesson huh?
<soee> :)
<keithzg> clivejo: Yeah he seems to have installed 5.7 from some external source and it's gotten everything twisted up.
<valorie> on the migration, if my wacky backlog tells me true, we're not done, but it's getting sorted
<valorie> my thanks to all of you who sweated blood on that project
 * valorie is looking forward to seeing CI back too
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ricktimmis: are you guys doing a Kubuntu podcast recording this week?
<ricktimmis> Yes.. Weds
<mhall119> do you want to add it to the UOS schedule?
<mhall119> if it's before 2000 UTC that is
<ricktimmis> Err... thinking
<ricktimmis> ahoneybun: Comments
<ricktimmis> I know you were looking at this
<ricktimmis> I believe the HOA is scheduled for 20:00 BST = 19:00 UTC
<ricktimmis> ahoneybun: Poke, Prod.. 
<mhall119> he might be busy, I don't need an answer this very moment
<ahoneybun> 19:00 
<ahoneybun> I think is 3pm to me
<ricktimmis> Ah ha.. I knew he was there
<mhall119> if you guys want it, please fill out http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/propose_meeting/ and then I'll put it on the schedule
<mhall119> yeah, 1900 is 3pm for us
<ahoneybun> it looked kinda full before
 * ricktimmis dives off to check G+ event details
<ahoneybun> ok 1900 is awesome
<valorie> hmmm, has anybody updated the /topic lately? Isn't Plasma 5.6.3 our target next?
<ahoneybun> I don't have access to it I think
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we have an "Overflow" room we can use
<ricktimmis> Yes event is 19:00 UTC
<ahoneybun> sweet
<valorie> unsure why we have finished stuff in the topic
 * ricktimmis Jumps to podcast channel to avoid off-topic
<valorie> another question: who is running our social media stuff these days?
<valorie> I don't see tweets from us, and is someone answering on FB/G+ ?
<ahoneybun> I know ovidiu-florin is answering from his own profile on G+ in our community there
<sgclark> oh stuff
<sgclark> I randomly answer some stuff on G+ when I remember. That is not often
<sgclark> and as for migration I have to move the repos again, but can't till I finish apps because I had already run the script
<sgclark> speaking of which clivejo are you working on plasma>>?
<sgclark> I think I figured out how to get docker images, but since I can't commit to blue systems I think it is time to switch jenkins to my fork.
<clivejo> sgclark: no, I have had problems with my gpg debsign
<sgclark> aww still? I thought I saw you dancing earlier
<clivejo> and been holding off until your guys get the LP git sorted out
<sgclark> my guys?
<clivejo> you
<sgclark> oh lol
<sgclark> right ok
<clivejo> well you and yofel :P
<clivejo> and soee
<valorie> so are we working on Plasma 5.6.3? 
<valorie> I was updating a plasma/packages wiki page
<clivejo> I was trying to
<sgclark> um soee is working on stuff?
<clivejo> but no progress
<valorie> awesome
<clivejo> I couldnt sign the packages
<sgclark> valorie: afaik only frameworks and apps are in progress
<clivejo> and the script isnt bumping frameworks
<valorie> I'm sure y'all will figure this out
<valorie> !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<clivejo> then I heard the git wasnt in the right place
<clivejo> so purged my workspace
<sgclark> dang I don't see a way to change repo through jenkins
<sgclark> I need access to the actual server
 * sgclark is tired of ramming into walls
<valorie> is that LP admins, or who?
<sgclark> blue-systems
<valorie> ah
<sgclark> oh well giving up on yakkety builds. back to apps
<valorie> if they have an IRC channel, it isn't public
<valorie> :(
<valorie> perhaps sitter knows who to ask....
<sgclark> starbuck11: What do we need to do to get access to the actual jenkins server for kci?
<sgclark> probably late over there.
<sgclark> I will try tomorrow
<yofel> sgclark: you should have shell access
<sgclark> I tried
<sgclark> no go
<yofel> meh, can try tomorrow morning maybe, I'm at the wrong PC right now
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> yeah new laptop might be the problem
<sgclark> new key
<sgclark> tomorrow is fine. have plenty to do
<valorie> sgclark: did you see the chat with claydoh about kmymoney?
<valorie> he has the latest packaged and tested in his PPA
<sgclark> nope. was I suppose to?
<valorie> I asked him to speak up about it here, but didn't see it in the backlog
<valorie> anyway, it's one done.....
<sgclark> every bit helps
<valorie> agreed
<sgclark> but yofel is the release manager so he needs to look it over :)
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~claydoh/+archive/ubuntu/kmymoney2-kde4
<yofel> huh, we have no freeze right now. If it's not a beta go ahead and upload :P
<valorie> they need to do a new release
<valorie> it's partly ported to kf5
<sgclark> well that name needs to go lol
<clivejo> FFS why will nothing work for me!
<valorie> but it would be good to have it in the archive at least
<sgclark> indeed
<ahoneybun> soee with a older CPU and a Geforce GTX 650 on Win 10 it works at 55 FPS pretty solid
<clivejo> is kmail hanging on anyone else, or is it just me
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> but I have not restarated akonadi in awhile
<sgclark> I get hit by akonadi bug, it does not ahndle intermittent internet well
<clivejo> it pops up messages saying I got new mail but when I actually go to read them it wont load them
<sgclark> oh yeah it take forever to load an email
<clivejo> sits spinning for ages
<sgclark> yup
<yofel> sounds like you want to try an akonadi restart
<clivejo> Please wait while the message is transferred
<clivejo> forever!
<sgclark> it was actually working well before the mysql update...
 * ahoneybun is happy with Gmail web 
<sgclark> pft to updates
<clivejo> sgclark: mine too
 * clivejo curses mysql 5.7
 * sgclark does too
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> a segmentation fault
<clivejo> well done kontact
 * yofel thought that was normal >.>
<clivejo> considering I was running xenial the entire development stage and not a problem, this is not normal
<soee> ahoneybun: well atm. all games work better on windows :/
<sgclark> the linux version of your game not working?
 * clivejo reboots
<clivejo> AGAIN
<clivejo> 5th time today, this is near as bad as windows
<mamarley> soee: That's not true.  Most open-source games actually run faster on Linux, assuming you are running the NVIDIA blob both places.
<sgclark> lol too much going on to reboot
<sgclark> just using gmail for the moment
<ahoneybun> mamarley games with ports run better on Windows either way
<clivejo> Im trying to get an email from LP to confirm my new super duper uber key
<ahoneybun> Borderlands 2, Tomb Raider
<sgclark> clivejo: ah right and need to unlock it
<clivejo> and still no email
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> mine works now with akonadi restart
<sgclark> for the moment
<soee> ahoneybun: i am almost @ final scenes :)
<ahoneybun> I'm getting 3-4 FPS in the menus
<clivejo> and firefox is freezing up on me too
<mamarley> It depends on the quality of the port.  Yes, crappy ports will run crappily.  That isn't Linux's fault though.
<ahoneybun> Gearbox do solid work though
<soee> ahoneybun: ROFL 
<ahoneybun> I think it was because of me running without being connected to power
<ahoneybun> reboooted and it works fine in the menu
<soee> ;)
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: yofel ENOSRUBUG
<shadeslayer_> so I didn't upload them yet
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: congrats on getting into outreach :D
<sgclark> ty
<clivejo> what is outreach?
<sgclark> internship
<clivejo> with?
<sgclark> https://www.gnome.org/outreachy/
<sgclark> shadeslayer_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+bug/1576455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> eak, thats a bit sexist! no men allowed :/
<sgclark> if you can still upload great. if not I will try later
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: ok, can you give me a tarball again ? I've apparently lost it
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> no it
<shadeslayer_> *it's here
<shadeslayer_> will have to ammend changelog with SRU bug number
<clivejo> its only for May - August 2016?
<shadeslayer_> apparently this is busted
<sgclark> as one that has personal experience, it is very difficult to break into the tech industry as a women. That program is intended to break down that barrier.
<sgclark> doesn't help though that I suck at tech interviews heh.
<sgclark> yeah only 3 months
<sgclark> but every bit helps and it goes on my resume
<clivejo> valorie: did you look into getting that instructions page fixed?
<valorie> which instructions page?
<clivejo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: plz recreate taraball with that SRU bug 
<valorie> sexist? have you looked at stats re: women in tech?
<valorie> huh, link to a non-existant page
<valorie> and yet I know we have one somewhere
<clivejo> on http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<clivejo> Clicking on the Upgrade Kubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 LTS if you are already running the previous release.
<clivejo> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu/14.04LTS
<clivejo> blank too
<valorie> we have this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<clivejo> can you copy it across and update the dists?
<valorie> we shouldn't really call it LTS until .01
<valorie> I guess
<clivejo> maybe a few current snapshots
<valorie> I've been wiki-working for a few hours though and want to get outside
<valorie> clivejo: can you write up a trello card with all that stuff for me?
<clivejo> I cant get onto that wiki
<valorie> I can
<valorie> just finished the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OtherProjectSchedules one
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> Qt releases should be on there too
<valorie> but that's just history, and they are totally unreliable in their release sched. now
<sgclark> shadeslayer_:  re-running with bug number
<shadeslayer_> thanks <3
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: u hero
<sgclark> *hugs*
<shadeslayer_> *hugs back*
<sgclark> shadeslayer_: my internet is being cranky, I will have to get it to you tomorrow if it does not let me upload it myself.
<shadeslayer_> sure thing
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-03
<sgclark> yofel: repos updated, thanks for the script. Running the ci update script now ( not that it matters without a yakkety docker image).
 * sgclark goes to bed
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> howdy
<BluesKaj> hey yofel, clivejo
<yofel> did we ever make the packaging notepad into a proper document?
 * yofel started out crossing out references to alioth
<yofel> s/out//
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: yofel no but I was looking at that last night, reading through it
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I thought it was good, and could be brought into both a document, and some training slides for Kubuntu Dojo
<yofel> @Sick_Rimmit: ok, I'm crossing out stuff that's obsolete, and I added a small section on gitconfig setup
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Yes please
<yofel> for the new launchpad paths
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: if you update it
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: perhaps ask the others to look over it
<yofel> ack
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I would be happy to start work on docs and slides from Monday next week
<yofel> ok, updated what I wanted.
<yofel> acutally, that reminds me...
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin / ovidiu-florin: just as a reminder: Now that we're on LP you have commit access to the repositories ;)
<yofel> As does Rick for that matter, as all kubuntu members do
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Ooo that is going to be really helpful
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so we're completely switched back to LP now?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you don't have to give both nicks
<ovidiu-florin> for me, at least, it's the same
<yofel> mostly. The main repositories are moved, anything extra can be done as needed (calligra, pkg-kde-tools, etc.)
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> but write target is Lauchpad now
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I would like to ask some questions on that, but am at work at present, maybe later
<ovidiu-florin> if you give with @ then IRC and telegram starts screaming at me
<yofel> :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to make a diagram of the workflow
<ovidiu-florin> and put it on the contribute page of our site
<yofel> that would be helpful, the only thing that's changed is that you can substitute git.debian.org with git.launchpad.net in all places
<yofel> other than that the workflow stays until everything is running again
<soee> hiho
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: we still don't have a diagram with the current workflow
<ovidiu-florin> hell, I still don't understand the current workflow
<yofel> we have the thing that you once started..
<ovidiu-florin> I know....
<ovidiu-florin> but it's more like a quick tips than an actual guide for noobs
<yofel> let me put a reminder in my calendar to draw something on paper tomorrow if I can find the time
<ovidiu-florin> paper is great
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> valorie: happy birthday!
 * yofel deleted oxygen-icons5 from yakkety staging-frameworks (has an epoch)
<clivejo> yofel: have you made any changes to the KA scripts for LP?
<yofel> not yet
<clivejo> mind if I try?
<sitter> maxyz: are you sure that xephyr hack in frameworks actually works? the way I see it after `xvfb-run ... Xephyr` $! would be the one of xvfb-run and killing that leaves Xephyr fairly uninterested
<yofel> clivejo: go ahead
<sitter> maxyz: terminating the pgroup instead of just the lead process seems to do the trick http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/frameworks/kconfig.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable-fix-test-kill&id=89d373e1f7b6655d52a737a32a513f459302554f alternatively we could pgrep -P all children and term all of them, which probably is slightly more accurate than going by pgroup
<sitter> maxyz: -9 also might be handy, I am currently booting them manually and every once in a while they go defunct instead of actually terminating
<hakermania> hola. I want to take a look on the source code of the timeout counter widget. which package should I choose? https://www.kde.org/info/plasma-5.5.0.php
<clivejo> time out widget?
<hakermania> clivejo, yeah, it's called timer basically
<clivejo> !info plasma-widgets-addons xenial
<ubottu> plasma-widgets-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): additional widgets for Plasma 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 287 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<clivejo> I think its in there
<clivejo> kdeplasma-addons-5.5.0
<clivejo> installed into /usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.timer/
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> bump-build-dep-versions
<clivejo> where does it get its info?
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> I didn't write that
<yofel> actually, IIRC some code there is broken
<clivejo> I can get it to bump the plasma versions
<clivejo> but not the frameworks
<yofel> something tries to make bundled version files without allowing to manually set the version, while the version files should be by-component
<yofel> I never really looked at that in depth
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> gbp:error: 'debuild -i -I -S -sa -nc' failed: it exited with 29
<sitter> maxyz: nevermind, killing the pgroup is equally ineffective -.-
<clivejo> yofel: 
<clivejo> git does not match archive
<clivejo> missing lines: bluedevil (4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1) xenial; urgency=medium
<clivejo>  -- Philip Muškovac <yofel@kubuntu.org>  Thu, 14 Apr 2016 13:31:17 -0700
<yofel> I guess the branches are still broken
<clivejo> but thats whats in the archive - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil/4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<yofel> yes, and what does the branch say?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/bluedevil/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> ah the time
<clivejo> 14:24:36 -0700
<yofel> aaah right
<clivejo> so change the time in the branch
<yofel> meh, that looks like fallout from the time when shadeslayer__ wasn't able to push his upload
<clivejo> to match the archive
<yofel> right, please do that
<yofel> will probably happen in a bunch of other repositories as well
 * clivejo :(
<clivejo> should I fix the xenial branch too?
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> the official version of FW is 5.12.0 ?
<clivejo> not 5.12?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> you probably mean 5.21 though
<clivejo> yeah, stupid dyslexic brain
<yofel> ^^
<clivejo> my brain messes up the order of numbers
<yofel> fixing xenial is probably not needed
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> the branches don't match the packages exactly, but we won't be doing anything but single-package SRUs, and for those that doesn't matter
<clivejo> theres a versions.json in KA config/ folder
<clivejo> the frameworks was missing a .0
<yofel> you can omit the .0 in the places where it's used for the build-deps, just not wherever the changelog is touched
<clivejo> nope, the script is still not bumping the frameworks
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/p1tnlnwh4
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, FW 5.18: X/archive , FW 5.21 Y/WIP| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> its bumping the plasma 
<clivejo> but not the FW
<yofel> oh, for plasma?
<yofel> IIRC we intentionally seperated that
<yofel> plasma only bumps internal plasma deps
<yofel> we might want to bump frameworks as well
<clivejo> so it doesnt bump frameworks?
<yofel> but thanks to the cyclic deps we had last release we had to remove that
<clivejo> I thought it was supposed to bump both
<yofel> it was originally, but that made stuff unbuildable, so it was removed
<hakermania> clivejo, thanks. I'm trying to read this: https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma5/QML2/GettingStarted but it's missing some parts (!! FixMe !!)
<yofel> technically we want that
<yofel> but then each component still needs its own version file so we control what gets updated
<clivejo> maybe staging should take an addition parameter, ie what bump we need?
<yofel> because "everything" does not work
<yofel> that's probably better kept in a config file, but something like that
<hakermania> can somebody guide me a bit? I've created the basic folder structure and metadata.desktop, main.qml, CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> hakermania: this is probably better asked in #kde-devel ?
<hakermania> clivejo, excellent
<clivejo> or maybe #plasma
<clivejo> we tend to talk about bringing KDE software into Ubuntu here
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> script crashed and burned!
<clivejo> fatal: remote error: Repository '~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover' not found.
<yofel> oh, that thing. IIRC we can drop all the special handling for that
<clivejo> just call it plasma-discover?
<clivejo> how do you find stuff on LP git
<yofel> yes, grep for that in the automation code, that's rewritten in 2 scripts and a couple config files I belive
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> thats the list of packages
<clivejo> but is there no search?
<yofel> doesn't look like it
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> kubuntu-automation/upstream-names.json
<clivejo> kubuntu-automation/package-name-list
<clivejo> kubuntu-automation/ubuntu-archive-upload
<clivejo> which upstream is it talking about?!
<yofel> depends on the context?
<clivejo> LOL there is none!
<clivejo> upstream-names.json
<yofel> ah, kde
<clivejo> so that entry is correct
<clivejo>     "plasma-discover": "discover",
<clivejo> thats the path it uses for the actual source
<clivejo> can I put a comment in that file?
<yofel> wait
<yofel> didn't they fix that?
<yofel> no they didn't :(
<clivejo> nope, still called discover-5.6.3.tar.xz
<yofel> then the entry in that file is correct
<yofel> but the special casing code for the repo naming in the scripts not
<clivejo> # Mapping for names of packages in Kubuntu and the related source code tarballs on KDE download site
<clivejo> it ok to add that at the top of upstream-names.json ?
<yofel> no, JSON has no comment syntax
<yofel> you could add a "comment" entry with that though
<yofel> oh, urgh
<clivejo> nevermind
<clivejo> just bit confusing for newbies
<clivejo> so its this line 
<clivejo> "discover": "plasma-discover",
<clivejo> in package-name-list 
<yofel> I wonder if we shouldn't just fix the repository name
<clivejo> it is
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-discover
<yofel> no, usually our repos are named after the upstream source
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> otherwise 'baloo' would be baloo-kf5
<yofel> there's 2 exceptions to that rule: kde4libs and plasma-discover (see the code in ubuntu-archive-upload)
<clivejo> just rename the LP git repo
<clivejo> might be best solution?
<yofel> in the long run, yes, but that'll break the CI as well, so lets talk to sgclark about that first
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> never going to get plasma staged at this rate!
<yofel> why are you trying to stage plasma anyway? It's not like it'll actually build
<clivejo> why not?
<yofel> supposedly requires Qt 5.6
<clivejo> oh, didnt know that
<clivejo> does FW 5.21 not need it?
<yofel> I'm not 100% sure, but that's what people keep screaming all the time
<yofel> OTOH, stage it and we'll know
<soee> Plasna 5.6 does not require QT 5.6
<clivejo> who is responsible for packaging QT?  https://launchpad.net/qt ?
<soee> if this is what you are talking abot :)
<yofel> but for now you'll probaly have to take the repo name code from ubuntu-archive-upload and put it into staging-upload
<yofel> soee: ok thanks, then I'm misinformed
<soee> yofel: Neon also ships with QT 5.5
<soee> and last days Jonathan created ppa to test QT 5.6 builds for Neon
<yofel> clivejo: btw... thanks for finding and fixing all the workflow bugs :P
<clivejo> I wish I could say my pleasure!
<clivejo> but getting rather annoying now :P
<clivejo> but on the plus side I have a new super key
<yofel> a big red one? >.>
<clivejo> and can sign packages off as a kubuntu team member
<clivejo> it took AGES to generate!
<clivejo> so it must be good!
<clivejo> how do I upgrade to yakkety?
 * clivejo memory is pathetic
<yofel> edit your sources.list
<clivejo> no gui for it?
 * clivejo thinks yofel should code a gui for packaging
<clivejo> drag and drop
<yofel> uh, you can edit it with software properties I believe, but you're probably best of using search and replace / sed at this point
<yofel> and when it comes to a packaging GUI..
<clivejo> yofel: who normally packages QT?
<yofel> there is something that can show a GUI for the debian metadata files, but it was horrible when I last tried it at debconf
<yofel> clivejo: debian-qt-kde, i.e. Mirv_ and mitya57_ mostly I believe. It's WIP (5.6.0 is stuck in experimental because "too buggy")
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> is KCI fixed now?
<clivejo> using LP branches?
<yofel> AFAIK yes, but it has no triggers, so all it does are daily builds
<clivejo> seems to be stuck on mgmt_docker
<yofel> oh right, there are no docker images for yakkety
<yofel> scarlett said something like that
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> doesnt is auto generate the image?
<clivejo> like once a day?
<yofel> docker needs a base image to build from, and there is none
<clivejo> does plasma 5.6 need a min FW version?
<soee> clivejo: look and #plasma what Martin wrote
<soee> *at
<clivejo> ok, I removed discover from the package list and re-run
<clivejo> its completed with 4 errors
<clivejo> 2 out of sync
<clivejo> and 2 libksysguard: build was interrupted
<clivejo> what does build was interrupted mean?
<yofel> "something went wrong, please look at it yourself"
<yofel> ah no, that's a packagae build failure
<yofel> i.e. patch not applying or so
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> you patched libksysguard in 5.5 ?
<clivejo> with 5.6 patch
<yofel> maybe?
<yofel> I don't remember
<clivejo> does staging merge in kubuntu_unstable?
<yofel> it should
<yofel> you might want to make sure that xenial_archive is properly merged though
<yofel> (it wasn't for oxygen-icons5 when I looked at that earlier)
<clivejo> so if I wanted to work on fixing these, I should commit to kubuntu_unstable?
<yofel> not if you work in staging, unstable is for the CI
<clivejo> where could I put my changes?
<yofel> _archive
<yofel> as usual
<clivejo> as UNRELEASED?
<yofel> right
<yofel> as usual
<yofel> the script automatically does that anyway
<clivejo> but if I have 5.6.3 in there wont it get messed up next time staging script is run?
<clivejo> Now running lintian...
<clivejo> E: user-manager changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file yakkety
<clivejo> W: user-manager source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.6 (current is 3.9.7)
<yofel> you cannot re-run the script on an existing repository anyway
<yofel> if you bumped to 5.6.3 once, then that's it. If you want to retry delete all your local work and start fresh
<yofel> *if* you did not push
<clivejo> I havent pushed
<yofel> if you did push then staging-upload may not be run again
<clivejo> or uploaded to LP
<clivejo> there are a lot of FW build deps Id like to bump and things to change
<yofel> LP we can just wipe clean if something happens, git... is a bit trickier
<clivejo> maybe bump the standards too
<yofel> feel free to revert the bump seperation
<yofel> just make sure that e.g. no deps on any application stuff gets bumped in plasma
<clivejo> Ill try fixing these out of syncs errors
<clivejo> what would you advise doing? push what Ive done and work through them manually? or trash it all and wait until KCI is fixed up ?
<yofel> push it if you're happy with the overall changes. The version changing is something I would rather fix before that
<yofel> the out of sync things you can push after you fix them though, then it won't happen again next time
<yofel> we'll have to re-upload everything at some point anyway when the VCS info in the repositories is fixed
<clivejo> what branch does the staging script merge in?
<yofel> it should merge everything into the target, i.e. _archive
<clivejo> before Id make these changes to kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> CI would do its magic and the staging script merged in the fixes
<yofel> well, you can still do that
<clivejo> but with CI out of the picture at the moment, its not doing that "magic"
<yofel> you just won't get an immediate build from the CI
<yofel> you should be able to still manually trigger builds though
<yofel> just not for yakkety
<clivejo> its yakkety Im working on
<yofel> then you're stuck with the non-ci wokflow for now
<clivejo> ok maybe its best to push and upload what Ive done
<clivejo> and do it manually
<clivejo> at least Ill get buildlogs and reports from LP to aid in fixing
<yofel> that's what the non-ci workflow is..
<yofel> just the initial script run should work correctly in that case
<yofel> (i.e. version bumps ...)
 * clivejo wasn’t a packager in those olden days!
<yofel> we gave people funny ideas in #plasma...
<clivejo> yofel: are you planning to update the VCS fields via a script?
<clivejo> to point to LP
<yofel> yes, that's just stuck at LP telling me nonsense (see #launchpad)
<yofel> I guess I'll have to use our fixed lists
<clivejo> eak
<yofel> I found another reason why we want a namepace for the git branches
<yofel> LP supports merge requests for project git repositories, but not for personal ones
<yofel> for whatever reason
<clivejo> can we "control" the LP commits?
<yofel> as in?
<clivejo> like review commits before they go in?
<yofel> well, anyone who's a member of kubuntu-packagers in some way has direct commit access
<yofel> everyone else has to do merge requests
<apol> can somebody look into this bug report? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362612
<ubottu> KDE bug 362612 in discover "problems to Install evolution over the plasma discover" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> looks like ovidiu-florin had another power outage
<clivejo> apt install evolution doesnt ask me to remove anything
<yofel> installing it though discover didn't even ask me anything
<yofel> other than my PW
<clivejo> its wanting to install gnome components though
<yofel> that's normal
<clivejo> maybe they remove network manager?
<yofel> they don't, otherwise apt would tell you
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> cant recreate that bug then
<yofel> me neither
<yofel> if he did proceed with the installation, then his history.log might tell something, otherwise I'm clueless
<yofel> funny enough, discover now shows me the broken text on the main page
<yofel> it didn't do that a while ago
<clivejo> told ya :P
<yofel> I wonder if we should ship gnome software next release..
<yofel> hm, LP can create snappy packages from git branches
<yofel> I really need to start looking at that thing
<yofel> apol: so, we can't reproduce that... and I'm not really sure why discover would behave different from synaptic either
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> maybe he clicked on the uninstall radio button in Discover?
<clivejo> in the addons section
<clivejo> hi acheron88
<acheron88> hi clivejo :)
<acheron88> anything to test? it's all a bit 'stable' at the moment
 * clivejo is really really getting very annoyed with Kontact 
<acheron88> did a clean install of 16.04 on this machine to make it nice and fresh
<clivejo> Im sure its mysql5.7 related
<clivejo> was working fine before they released that
<acheron88> I don't use kontact. In fact I avoid most of the KDE PIM, as I never got on with it
<clivejo> I use it a lot
<clivejo> and this is really bugging me now
<clivejo> 5 minutes its been trying to open this email
<acheron88> yes, things like akonadi and mysql backend for PIM used to be a complete PITA
<acheron88> so I got used to using stansalone apps for most of it
<clivejo> good idea
 * clivejo opens gmail on phone
<acheron88> only thing from PIM I use is akregator, and that will run with akonadi disabled.
<clivejo> there we go, done and dusted on phone and Kontact is still thinking about it
<acheron88> thunderbird is getting long in the tooth, but still works great here
<acheron88> and I can tar.gz my TB profile if I need to move to a new machine, and it just works on the new one.
<acheron88> even a windoze one. (forgive me)
<acheron88> I love kde/kubuntu, but not PIM
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> yofel: I tried my old key and still cannot access kci.pangea.pub any luck for you?
<sgclark> clivejo: I have had to manually merge everything.
<sgclark> be happy you did not pick applications..
<sgclark> umm what does the git clone all actually do?
<clivejo> the KA script?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> it barfs on me. but I think I thought it was something it is not
<sgclark> it is grabbing both sources I see now
<clivejo> you can pass it the component
<clivejo> like to clone all apps
<sgclark> but well it fails so it grabs nothing
<clivejo> goes and grabs all the app git
<clivejo> has it been updated to use the correct git
<sgclark> ./git-clone-all -t ../yakkety-frameworks/ -r frameworks -d yakkety
<sgclark> File "/home/ftpubuntu/stable/frameworks/5.21.0/" not found.
<sgclark> Template url to clone: git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/%s
<clivejo> does the -t path exist
<sgclark> uh yes
<sgclark> where is it getting that ftpubuntu junk?
<clivejo> try it with like "~/yakkety-frameworks
<sgclark> that is depot
<sgclark> same failure
<sgclark> why is it going to depot? I do not understand
<sgclark> oh well lost interest again. I will hack up a shell script
<clivejo> it was working for me
<sgclark> running ci update again. hope to fix at least mergers
<clivejo> sgclark: did you pull KA?
<sgclark> I can't do anything about docker until I get access to server or sitter decided to talk to me
<sgclark> clivejo: yeah got your changes
<clivejo> you had the login set as yourself#
<sgclark> wut?
<sgclark> I did not see a flag for login
<clivejo> "git-ssh-kubuntu":"git+ssh://sgclark-guest@git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/%s/%s.git"
<clivejo> it uses you local environment to decide
<yofel> sgclark: are you trying to login as 'ubuntu' to kci?
<sgclark> oh perhaps I did that on accident... I had terrible times with the script deciding for me
<sgclark> sigh
<yofel> there's 4 of your keys in that account
<sgclark> all I am trying to do is use git-clone-all to for what I thought was a simple cloning of all repos
<yofel> that's what it is supposed to do..
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> yofel I think we are talking of different things
<yofel> just needs an URI fix for launchpad
<yofel> sgclark: I was originally talking about kci
<yofel> where I can login fine
<sgclark> I think it was probably trying to use scarlett
<sgclark> I am to use ubuntu@kci?
<yofel> I have this in my ssh config (as I always forget that too):
<yofel> Host kci 
<yofel> User ubuntu
<yofel> HostName 54.252.111.19
<sgclark> thank you
<sgclark> I am in thanks yofel
<yofel> yw
<yofel> now lets see if I can upload oxygen-icons5
<soee> :)
<sgclark> I was told to add epoch. I see that was wrong
<yofel> sgclark: that turned out to not have been an epoch issue, but an epoch issue caused by you dropping our entire backwards compatibility diff
<yofel> which - in theory - is the right thing to do
<sgclark> uh I did what?
<yofel> we just didn't get around to fixing everything else yet
<yofel> sgclark: I had to merge kubuntu_xenial_archive into kubuntu_yakkety_archive as all our xenial changes were missing
<yofel> i.e. the transitional package
<sgclark> oh yes I have to do that for all frameworks
<sgclark> as I clearly stated yesterday I have to do all merges manually
<sgclark> but after 200 apps and lack of sleep I did not yet do frameworks
<sgclark> doing that today but was trying to fix ci
 * sgclark gives up
<yofel> ah ok, I misunderstood you then. I thought you were already done with frameworks
<sgclark> nope
<sgclark> you will see red and orange
<sgclark> not donw
<yofel> "done with merging" I meant
<sgclark> only so many hours in the day
<sgclark> nope
<sgclark> anyway I am hoping after my update merges will be working on ci
<yofel> btw. why did you add another changelog for the kde-l10n packages? Now we have ubuntu2 in xenial unapproved and ubuntu1 in yakkety, which isn't allowed
<sgclark> damn
<yofel> sgclark: let me fix kde-l10n, you work on kci
<sgclark> yes I had to. the whole pile got rejected as in archive with diff content
<sgclark> no
<yofel> aaah
<sgclark> all that had to be done is run 2 with yakkety
<sgclark> simple fix can do that
<yofel> that would work too
<clivejo> sgclark: I will help with frameworks, but you said you had it done?
<yofel> next time, use 1.1 for xenial, but as long as the versions are at least equal the sru team should be ~ok with it
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> yofel: can I clear out the plasma staging PPA?
<yofel> feel free to (kubuntu-dev-tools has a script for that)
<sgclark> well one good thing out of this mess is we got debian merges done. heh
<clivejo> yofel: cant I just use the web UI?
<sick_rimmit> Hiya
<yofel> if you enjoy a lot of clicking... sure
<clivejo> is there a manual or instructions for dev-tools
<clivejo> yofel: ./klearppa ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
<clivejo> maybe --force-yes
<clivejo> or do I have to do each release separately?
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<clivejo> nvm
<yofel> you can do all of them, and --force-yes you want
<clivejo> done
<clivejo> Im gonna try uploading what Ive done
<clivejo> they probably fail due to deps on frameworks 5.21, but at least Ill see that in  the build logs
<clivejo> yofel: is the LP URL still wrong?
<clivejo> for clone-all ?
<yofel> clivejo: dunno, was I supposed to do something?
<clivejo> it was working
<clivejo> but now its not :(
<ahoneybun> happy birthday valorie!
<renee77> hello
<ahoneybun> heyo renee77
<sick_rimmit> hi renee77
<sick_rimmit> o/
<renee77> does someone have time for two c++ questions?
<renee77> :D
<sick_rimmit> How you getting along
<sick_rimmit> Sure
<sick_rimmit> See if I can help
<renee77> are arrays still used?
<sick_rimmit> Yes
<renee77> ok so not only to communicate with older programms?
<sick_rimmit> No
<sick_rimmit> Of course you have Objects and Properties and in OOP context that may be better
<sick_rimmit> but for functional programming arrays are still completely valid and useful
<renee77> ahh I was told first but couldnt find any proof
<renee77> and what format for constants is used with CAPITALS? or without?
<renee77> I am practising skills now trying to write assisting tool for making choices for install of something
<sick_rimmit> Ah not Syntax questions, can't do those safely without reference
<renee77> lol
<clivejo> will someone on docs team please look at this - https://trello.com/c/uvJp5i9t
<renee77> can I ask one last one clive?
<clivejo> dont ask to ask!
<renee77> ok thank you wasnt sure
<renee77> srry
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> ask away
<sick_rimmit> I am no expert at all, 
<renee77> would you use an array or an vector to list choices?
<sick_rimmit> total amateur
<renee77> for me you are ;-)
<renee77> not to list
<sick_rimmit> I would use an array, or and object property
<clivejo> I dont know about coding
<sick_rimmit> My first choice would be an array, as I am familiar with this
<renee77> ok I made a vector and used index to point at the correct value 
<soee> renee77: if you have any question regarding some programming language you can always find help on related chammels like #c++ #javascript etc etc
<soee> *channels
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: renee77 use an iterator
<renee77> nice thank you
<renee77> what is an iterator?
<sick_rimmit> Yes soee is right, the #c++ channel would get you a def answer
<renee77> not here in code you mean srry
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/vector/vector/begin/
<renee77> still blondie
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: are your options limited?
<renee77> I use that site :)
<renee77> depends 
<renee77> they are limited but not known 
<courageux> Are there any plans to bring plasma 5.6 to kubuntu 16.04?
<renee77> Experimenting with a tool to assist in installing software
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: clivejo sais no
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: just kidding
<renee77> but thank you all I will go to #c++ channel
<sick_rimmit> OK, nice
<renee77> Is there something I can assist with for you?
<sgclark> courageux: eventually. we need to get it in yakkety first.
<sgclark> well I know why yakkety docker image is failing
<sick_rimmit> renee77: Just keep hanging around, it's good to have you here
<sgclark> because ubuntu has not even created a base..
<renee77> thank you wasnt sure now I know and I will :)
<yofel> ok, I see why git-clone-all doesn't work
<clivejo> ??
<yofel> hm, more than one reason
<soee> bleh, some trolls spamming #debian :/
<yofel> clivejo: fixed
<yofel> see last 2 commits though, they might cause fallout elsewhere
<yofel> I'm still looking
<yofel> hm, looks ok..
<clivejo> was it me?
<yofel> the version yes, the URI was ok, but needed a code fix to work
<yofel> as we don't have components in the URI anymore
<valorie> thank you, ahoneybun
<valorie> thank you, yofel
<valorie> it's fun to see red in a channel tab not because you goofed something up, but for birthday wishes!
<shadeslayer> :D
<sgclark> happy birthday valorie :)
<soee> :)
<valorie> thank you scarlett!
<soee> all the best and huge tasty cake :D
<valorie> my husband already has flowers on the table for me
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> thanks soee
<soee> sgclark: can i update topic and mark apps 16.04 for Y as wip ?
 * ahoneybun grows tired of windows booting up 
<soee> ahoneybun: 10 ?
<ahoneybun> Yea
<yofel> at all or is it taking too long? (should take seconds these days)
 * renee77 sings *happy birthday* @valorie
<ahoneybun> takes a while 
<ahoneybun> my CPU is a bit old
<ahoneybun> first gen AMD APU
<soee> yofel: not if rebooting i think, if booting on ssd it takes seconds
<ahoneybun> cold boot, the power went out
<yofel> well, shutdown can take a while, true
<yofel> ah
<sgclark> soee: yes they are wip
<valorie> thank you renee77!
<ahoneybun> damn I missed a session at UOS because of that
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, Apps 16.04 Y/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive , FW 5.21 Y/WIP| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<sgclark> ugh it is UOS? oh well, I don't have time  to breathe much less that
 * yofel forgot about it as well
<yofel> bummer
<ahoneybun> sgclark we have a Podcast tomorrow as well
<sgclark> ah yes I think I remember ignoring that email
 * sgclark is drowning
<yofel> mark has a QA session tomorrow, complain to him :P
<yofel> just because
 * ahoneybun agrees 
<sgclark> about what? that I took on too much? and can not find a way out? my own damn fault
<ahoneybun> I wonder if the USPS took the "in rain, in snow, 
<ahoneybun> sgclark no that Canonical are fools if they don't hire you
<sgclark> not their fault I suck at tech interviews :)
<ahoneybun> no one is amazing at any interview
<ahoneybun> your work and skill should be showcased not how well you are at speaking
<sgclark> yeah my thought too, but does not seem to be working for me
<sgclark> woohoooo I got a yakkety image building
 * sgclark pats herself on the back
<ahoneybun> docker?
<sgclark> yes for the CI
<sgclark> ubuntu has not released one so I had to craft one myself
<ahoneybun> sweet
<sgclark> so yakkety ci builds inc shortly :)
<yofel> sgclark++
<sgclark> yofel: I forked pangea tooling: https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling I can add you I think?
<yofel> you can add people to github branches?
<soee> ahoneybun: at this UOS was "Initial Planning For Ubuntu 16.10 Today At UOS" 
<ahoneybun> lol
<sgclark> I don't know much about github. but if you want access I guess we will sort it out when the time comes
<sgclark> oh missing packages
<yofel> we could make a kubuntu-org project or so I guess
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> yofel: yes good idea
 * sgclark looks for where it is grabbing package list
<yofel> sometimes I really love developer.ubuntu.com, very useful:
<yofel> sudo apt install snappy-tools -> E: Unable to locate package snappy-tools
<yofel> so much for that idea
<sgclark> yeah the docs are terrible
<sgclark> I was messing about with it but every corner ended in failure haha
<yofel> fun
<yofel> !info snappy
<ubottu> snappy (source: snappy-player): Powerful media player with a minimalistic interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1.1 (wily), package size 57 kB, installed size 184 kB
<yofel> I think there's a slight namespace issue :D
<clivejo> will someone update that bot to default to xenial :P
<yofel> I wonder who can do that again..
<clivejo> yofel: did you rename plasma-discover?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> ok, Ill do it manually
<yofel> !info snappy
<ubottu> snappy (source: snappy-player): Powerful media player with a minimalistic interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1.1 (yakkety), package size 57 kB, installed size 184 kB
<yofel> there we go
<sgclark> media player?
<clivejo> should it be yakkety yet?
<yofel> this is the devel channel
<clivejo> current is xenial
<yofel> you can still query xenial if you need
<N3X15> The kubuntu-ci/stable PPA makes reference of a kubuntu-ci/stable-daily PPA, which is inaccessible to the public.  Any reason for that?  (I'm aware PPAs are unsupported, but since it looks official, I figured I would ask)
<yofel> ah, thanks for spotting that
<yofel> stable-daily was disabled, that's why it complains
<N3X15> Ah, okay.  The stable PPA says that the stable-daily is preferable.
<yofel> hm, the reference is gone already, so someone else fixed it
<yofel> by idea it is, but the QA step that fills the daily ppa is currently broken and will take a while to fix, so for now it's gone
<N3X15> Okay.  Well, thanks for getting me straightened out. 
 * yofel removed the hint
<yofel> N3X15: if you are looking for xenial based kde upstream snapshots you might want to look at KDE Neon
<N3X15> Yeah, I might end up trying that, but I'm in the middle of a complex project on the VM in question
<N3X15> Don't feel like rebuilding it at the moment.
<yofel> ok, then maybe not, right ^^
<clivejo> yofel: 
<clivejo> plasma-discover seems to still have yakkety branch based on master?
<yofel> I guess nobody fixed that
<clivejo> what should I do?
<yofel> merge the xenial branch in
<clivejo> ok thats totally broke the changelog
<clivejo> can I remove yakkety branch and recreate it from xenial_archive?
<sgclark> just fix the changelog lol
<yofel> ^
<sgclark> it is the same as debain merge
<clivejo> not really
<sgclark> I just finished hundreds of debian merges. I have zero sympathy!
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> maybe it didnt
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-discover/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> did we just take debian packaging for that?
<clivejo> I was expecting sgclark on the changelog
<yofel> yes we did
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> that explains it
<yofel> and ximion did the merge, so that's correct
<N3X15> Amazing how the ci/stable runs a lot better than the xenial repo.  Plasma stopped crashing and themes work.
<yofel> hm, him throwing away the changelog wasn't though, but that's not really worth fixing, we have the git history if we need it
<clivejo> yofel: huh?
<yofel> clivejo: just nvm
 * clivejo nvm's
<clivejo> yofel: Ive uploaded most of the Not in PPA packages, but they arent appearing on the status page
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.3_yakkety.html
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9686050
<clivejo> khotkeys is there
<clivejo> finished 48mins ago and is published, but not appearing on the status page
<yofel> clivejo: look at the Series field on the build page
 * clivejo kicks himself
<clivejo> git-buildpackage-ppa needs a bump :P
<clivejo> these should be setting in a config file or something
<yofel> right
<clivejo> not hardcoded into the scripts
<yofel> I would really expect that to be in distro info, but it's not
 * ahoneybun wonders if anyone else is losing kickoff favorites 
<yofel> not "loosing" at least
<ahoneybun> keeps defaulting to "Google Chrome, System Settings, Kate, Dolphin:"
<valorie> weird for the first one
<valorie> was that ever *your* favs, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> I know it was not the default from 15.10
 * soee is going to watch GoT s6e2 and wonders who dies this time ... :)
<ahoneybun> clivejo still around?
 * ahoneybun thinks of clean install 
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> how do I backup the gpg secret key
<clivejo> I use kleopatra
<clivejo> or what ever it is
<ahoneybun> mm
<valorie> https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/c481.html
<clivejo> or gpg --export-secret-key -a "User Name" > private.key
<yofel> ahoneybun: there is an --export-secret-key option or so if you want to do that, or just back up ~/.gnupg
<clivejo> but keep it very safe!
<ahoneybun> kleparta has a export secret key option
<ahoneybun> that's not a problem
 * ahoneybun has Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 on a USB 
<clivejo> keep your key on a small USB or SD card
<clivejo> so its backed up offline
<ahoneybun> yea
<clivejo> I made a super 4096 bit one
<clivejo> and using my kubuntu.org email :)
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> finally :P
<valorie> I wonder what email my key is
<valorie> have to look at that stuff again once birthday/mother's day week is over, now that my dad seems a bit more stable
<valorie> aka going downhill still, but more slowly
<clivejo> also moved my email to gmail
<clivejo> but not going well cause I dont understand labels and filters and stuff
 * ahoneybun loves those 
<valorie> you'll get it -- they work well once you get them set as you like
<clivejo> how do I label email currently in my inbox?
<valorie> there will be a line "apply to all mail that matches this search"?
<valorie> say yes
<valorie> haunt your spam folder for awhile too
<valorie> it's pretty darn good, but still occasionally snags a good mail
<valorie> remember to mark it Not Spam
<ahoneybun> grabs Wells Fargo every so ofter
<ahoneybun> *often
<clivejo> yofel: so whats up with user-manager https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9685592
<yofel> good question actually..
<genii> I'm getting some oddness with scrollbars... some apps, clicking on bottom of it moves the content down a page at a time ( what I'd expect it to do), but on others, it moves to that exact position in the document 
 * ahoneybun wonders how hard it would be to package Franz 
<clivejo> whats that?
<ahoneybun> 16 messaging services in one app
<clivejo> I really need to go through my CD/DVD collection
<clivejo> Windows XP with ingreated SP2
<clivejo> hummm why cant I copy a package via the web UI?
<clivejo> I need the 5.21 ECM for kwallet-pam to build
<clivejo> sgclark: any ETA on when they be done?
<sgclark> clivejo: ECM is perfectly fine
<sgclark> all the green ones are fine
<clivejo> I cant seem to copy it over to plasma PPA
<sgclark> I don't know what that has has to do with my packaging
<clivejo> just wondered when it would be ready for upload
<clivejo> ok thats weird!
<clivejo> in firefox the checkboxs arent being displayed - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+copy-packages
<clivejo> but in chrome they are fine
<clivejo> I think its time for me to dump FF
<clivejo> sgclark: any luck on docker?
<sgclark> that is what I am killing myself trying to do...
 * sgclark mutters something about being only one person
<sgclark> omg lost another day
<sgclark> git-clone-all working now, thanks whomever fixed it
 * clivejo remembers opera being a fast decent browser
<clivejo> yofel fixed it
<clivejo> wow opera is MUCH faster
<clivejo> ooo thats pretty!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-04
<sgclark> ah roadblock on mergers which is out of my hands.
<yofel> moin
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: clivejo use Vivaldi
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: It is created by part of former Opera devs. Version 1.1 was released last days - it is super cool and fast etc.
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: hiho yofel
<yofel> o/
 * yofel has vivialdi installed here, just isn't sure why he would use yet another chromium spinoff
<yofel> even if I did like opera to some extent
<yofel> I did like that UI first-run setup though
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: I like the dark theme and whit all my customised options it is what I like most ;)
<soee> they are quick openSUSE Tumbleweed Prepares for GCC 6, Users Get Linux Kernel 4.5.2, Mesa 11.2
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> I have 4.6 already
 * yofel isn't sure he wants gcc6 already...
<yofel> I prever getting work done over ICEs
<yofel> *pefer
<yofel> *prefer...
<shadeslayer> over typos ....
<yofel> :D
<clivejo> good afternoon ladies and gentlemens
<clivejo> grrrr I hate symbols
<clivejo> 3rd time lucky?
<clivejo> yofel: need your help, I cant see why this is failing.  Ive copied ECM from the frameworks staging PPA thinking that would fix it, but still getting errors. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9687009
<yofel> hm, there seems to be no qmake-qt5 in your build env, for whatever reason
<clivejo> so build dep on qtbase5-dev?
<yofel> probably? dunno
<yofel> whatever makes sure it's there in the other packages
<yofel> but that sounds somewhat reaonsable
<yofel> *reasonable
<yofel> it's this time of the month again...
<clivejo> oh?
<yofel> and where's doko when you need him
 * yofel reads #kubuntu
<yofel> We should probably rephrase the ppa description to "ADDING THIS PPA TO YOUR SYSTEM VOIDS THE WARRANTY" or something like that
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> no point
<clivejo> people will always break the rules
<yofel> we should do a "scary ppa descriptions competition" on the ML :D
<clivejo> and then they blame everyone else
<clivejo> "Microsoft Windows (TM) (R) (C) 2016 do not recommend you use the PPA, mmmmkay"
<yofel> lol, that would work I guess
<clivejo> "Adding this PPA will lead to the FBI breaking in your door, and areesting your dog. DONT DO IT!! "
<yofel> "This PPA comes with the latest version of the NSA surveillance software - for improved data redundancy"
 * clivejo giggles
<soee> yofel: add in th description that we do not provide any support when added such ppa, and user do it on own risk
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> o/
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark 
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<clivejo> yofel: kwallet-pam is building two new files and I dont know where to put them
<clivejo> === Start list-missing
<clivejo> -./etc/xdg/autostart/pam_kwallet_init.desktop
<clivejo> -./lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libexec/pam_kwallet_init
<clivejo> === End list-missing
<clivejo> answers on a post card please
<sitter> clivejo: cherrypick from neon
<clivejo> sitter: new package pam-kwallet-init ?
<sitter> oui
<clivejo> sitter: how will debian deal with this?
<clivejo> are you going to take your lead?
<clivejo> they
<sitter> not the faintest idea
<sitter> if you take my lead they will take your lead and everyone is happy
<clivejo> but will they?
<clivejo> now that we have moved to LP git?
<clivejo> any know what kde-cli-tools: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kcmshell5.so means?
<sitter> clivejo: you could tell maxy and then they probably will
<clivejo> ah right! Im sure he'll listen to me!
<sitter> clivejo: you are a perfectly nice chap one might or might not want to listen to, probably. ;)
<yofel> sitter: do you have the login data for ~kubuntu-ci-bot ?
<clivejo> LOL Ive havent even been doing this for a year yet
<sitter> yofel: once I request a reset I might
<clivejo> why would anyone listen to me?!?
<yofel> sitter: sgclark was looking at how to grant it commit access for the branches (I don't know what ssh key is used where)
<sgclark> meh no rush. mergers are still quite broken. not using origin is once again biting us
<yofel> why would we not be using origin?
 * yofel is confused
<clivejo> why cant we use origin?
<clivejo> surely LP is origin
<sgclark> yofel: you told me not to. path I mean origin/blah
<yofel> sgclark: yes, because the way you had pushed that, the actual checkout path would have been origin/origin/blah
<sgclark> meh I don't know
<sgclark> I am so fricken frazzled I don't know how anything works anymore
<yofel> the branch itself must not have an origin prefix. The remote name is a local thing though and unrelated to where the remote repository is located
<yofel> take a break!
<sitter> *must resist urge to paste passwords without checking if in query first*
<sgclark> I can't. I have to finish this before my internship
<sitter> yofel: ye have a password in a query
<yofel> thanks
 * yofel reported a bug in Launchpad about Launchpad
<yofel> the day is saved
<sitter> on a unrelated note, feel free to change the mail address of the account. I don't mind particularly, it's not the most efficient of ways to handle this sorta thing though ^^
<clivejo> Gmail is so confusing
<clivejo> why do they have to reinvent the wheel and make it a square
<yofel> because people are tired of round wheels
<clivejo> at least they work!
 * clivejo kicks kontact and firefox
<sitter> intermission time! http://imgur.com/gallery/Orfwjiu
<sitter> clivejo: oh to answer your question as to why anyone would listen to you. because you'd be messenger delivering my bidding :P
<clivejo> you know what happens to messengers!
<sitter> clivejo: also, time engaged doesn't mean much. there's people who have done packaging for years and aren't doing a very good job
<clivejo> sitter: do you know what that lintian error is about?
<sitter> lintian being daft is what it is about
 * sgclark isn't doing a very good job
<clivejo> I disagree @ sgclark
 * yofel messes up all the time
<clivejo> its a very steep and slippery slope you are climbing and you are doing your best !
<mamarley> sgclark: You are way too hard on yourself.  You are doing great!
<sgclark> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger.html looks to me like postinst-must-call-ldconfig was replaced?
<sitter> no
<yofel> I should sue the kubunt project lead for false promises. The docs said something about eventually becoming sitter after a while
<yofel> wait, that's me
<sitter> sgclark: it's just a new warning because the other 3 along the same line weren't enough
<sgclark> haha
<sitter> see existing lintian override of that package
<sgclark> so it is in addition to?
<clivejo> but is there some way of making lintian happy instead of overriding it?
<sitter> yofel: I think they said you can become apachelogger. which you can. for like 20 seconds until nickserv forces a new nick on you :P
<yofel> true :D
<sitter> sgclark: in addition to yes http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/kde-cli-tools.git/tree/debian/kde-cli-tools.lintian-overrides?h=Neon/unstable
<clivejo> sitter: did you work for Canoncial at one point?
 * sgclark wonders how often sitter gets asked that
<sitter> kdeinit simply causes false positives becuase kdeinit is a very special thing, and is using silly paths, but that's another matter
<sitter> clivejo: I did not
<yofel> sitter obviously needs to join https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> is there a definitely-not-canonical group?
<sgclark> ok so my adding it to overrides looks to be the right move. good to know I didn't mess one thing up.
<clivejo> would someone move plasma-discover back to just discover in LP git please?
<clivejo> or tell me how to do it
 * clivejo is sick of seeing it on his list
<yofel> go to the branch page on launchpad (code.l, not git.l), there click on change details and change the name
<clivejo> is it that easy?!?
<yofel> should be
<yofel> that's not the hard part anyway, fixing everything else is
<clivejo> good gracious me, I thought it was going to be a ruby script from the Ruby god him/herself
<yofel> well, you CAN use the API if you really want to...
<clivejo> no no, Im good thanks :)
 * clivejo checks that off his list
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> security updates
<clivejo> openssl
<clivejo> http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/libkscreen.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=e64786e3a34efd819a7fde3a7bfdf94cf9a316a9
<clivejo> Anyone know why its obsoleted?
<yofel> because it's replaced by 7?
<clivejo> why not just rename the files?
<clivejo> odd
<yofel> it doesn't matter either way
<yofel> just different workflows
<clivejo> okay dokey smokey
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yofel The files were renamed, but I think Riddell just did a git rm and git add :P
<yofel> or that, true
<shadeslayer> I  see version info in the symbols
<yofel> how could he ^^
<clivejo> yofel: so you happy with me linitan overriding "E: kde-cli-tools: package-must-activate-ldconfig-trigger usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeinit5_kcmshell5.so"
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> :) pushed and uploaded
<clivejo> sitter: is there anyone working on khelpcentre?
<clivejo> it looks VERY outdated :/
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Plasma 5.6.3 Y/WIP Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, Apps 16.04 Y/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive , FW 5.21 Y/WIP| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.5.5: X/archive, Plasma 5.6.3 Y/WIP -- Apps 15.12.3: X/archive, Apps 16.04 Y/WIP -- FW 5.18: X/archive, FW 5.21 Y/WIP| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> We should just have a status page
<soee> im not sure if we can do it but we could link each version to status pages - would be handy
<soee> clivejo: do you know who packaged digiKam ?
<soee> !info digikam xenial
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 4355 kB, installed size 16662 kB
<clivejo> soee: Ive attempted it in the past
<sgclark> sitter: any clue what would randomly delete tooling3 and replace it with blue-systems on kci?
<soee> some user on #kubuntu reported that it is missing world map?
<soee> [16:33] <Graf_Westerholt> soee, as I know, it is because of Kubuntu. Kubuntu is missing a package for the world map for digiKam.
<yofel> ^ true
<sgclark> soee: libkgeomap was not ported at the time we packaged that. not sure if it has a release yet for kf5
<yofel> that
<sgclark> well
<yofel> actually the other way around, marble is qt5, digikam qt4
<sgclark> I think my efforts are for not
<sgclark> something is overwriting my changes on kci
<clivejo> I did play around with packaging digikam5
<clivejo> should be in my PPA somewhere
<clivejo> and I use it on my own machine
<clivejo> soee: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial
<clivejo> beta 3 of digikam5
<soee> but we cant ship beta no?
<Graf_Westerholt> I am missing libkgeomap very much.
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> its only testing
<soee> i see :)
<sgclark> it is upstream problem, we can't ship beta software and digikam has not released kf5 yet
<clivejo> but its looking good
<sgclark> libkgeomap qt4 is no more
<soee> Graf_Westerholt: so as you see we can't do much here
<Graf_Westerholt> soee, ok.
<clivejo> Graf_Westerholt: feel free to test beta 3
<yofel> we could put the beta into yakkety I guess. As long as it works somewhat well people could at least test it
<Graf_Westerholt> clivejo, I am using Kubuntu 14.04 on a second PC for the world map, so I have a workaround.
<clivejo> Graf_Westerholt: ok, no problem :)
<Graf_Westerholt> But of course it would be better to have it in the newest Kubuntu.
<clivejo> once version 5 is officially released Im sure we'll backport it to xenial
<sitter> sgclark: mgmt_tooling
<sgclark> yeah found it
<sgclark> thanks
<sitter> clivejo: kicked to the curb, moving from plasma to applications because it is so badly maintained
<sgclark> I though tosky took over?
<sgclark> thought*
<clivejo> sitter: huh?
<sgclark> clivejo: khelpcenter
<sitter> sgclark: still getting the curb
<clivejo> ah
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> so no help in kde? lol
 * clivejo hates symbols
<clivejo> sgclark: have you seen khelp recently?
<clivejo> its very poor!
<sgclark> yes it is dreadful
<sgclark> and it really looks bad on kde
<sgclark> but fixing it seems like a better idea
<sgclark> but meh, guess if there is no one to do it, none is better than useless
 * clivejo shouts at libkscreen, just go green !!
<soee> :D
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: Debian seem to have a new package called plasma-integration - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-integration.git/
<clivejo> looks like plasma-workspace needs it
<sgclark> kactivities has a new kactvities-workspace too, not sure if this release
<clivejo> can I copy it into LP?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: hello world
<clivejo> hi @ovidiuflorin
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: Ive gone ahead and copied it to LP
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-integration
<clivejo> added it to the package list on KA and uploaded to staging PPA#
<clivejo> Im gonna be away for a bit as its tea time here
<clivejo> if you could check it over make sure Ive done it right
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: on what channel do I find the Ubuntu sysadmins?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: or canonical sysadmins
<sgclark> canonical-sysadmins
<sgclark> canonical-sysadmin
<sgclark> #canonical-sysadmin
 * sgclark needs more sleep
<ovidiuflorin> thank you
<telegram> <@Yofel>: Don't wait for me for the hangout. I'm stuck in traffic
<allee> FWIW: in a fresh xenial install I find  qt4 based  baloo-utils libbaloo*4 and libakondi-{kmime,kde,kabc}4
<allee> bause there is no qt4 verssion of ballo and akonadiserver it makes no sense to still have them in the archive
<allee> ah and there's kdeconnect the qt4 version replaced by qt5 based kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> is there a core meeting ?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: there should be
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: @Sick_Rimmit where are you?
<telegram> <@ovidiuflorin>: https://plus.google.com/events/csrm9np0q5jqj5akridn79k7idg?authkey=CMTk26n85IqYEQ
<ovidiuflorin> I'm there
<clivejo> is it over?
<ovidiuflorin> no
<ovidiuflorin> clivejo: come and join 
<clivejo> how?
<ovidiuflorin> allee: https://kubuntu.org/download-test/
<ovidiuflorin> https://kubuntu.org/download-test/
<yofel> o/
<ovidiuflorin> mhall119: ping
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: http://youtu.be/QQcBKzfgZUs
<mhall119> ovidiuflorin: pong
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: That is link,
<ovidiuflorin> mhall119: the link is updated already 
<ovidiuflorin> thank you anyway
 * genii tries to read the spines of the books on oviduflorin's bookshelf
<sgclark> sorry I did not make the meeting. I crash and burned. Not much sleep lately.
 * clivejo hugs sgclark
<clivejo> dont go burning yourself out
<sgclark> I think I am close on mergers. He has some serious magic going on here. Well it looks like magic to this newb
<genii> Who is the 4th person on the podcast who is not listed?
<sgclark> yofel: still issues on my sru. now they complain my backport is same version as yakkety. I am baffeled on how one would make it less. Help accepted if you have time.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: heh, it looks like magic till you stare at it long enough
<shadeslayer> And also, read tests :P
<sgclark> well seeing as I did not know ruby when I started a few days ago I am not doing bad.
<yofel> sgclark: ubuntu1.1 as I said, that should work
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah its a very steep learning curve :)
<shadeslayer> You'll be up in no time :)
<sgclark> yofel: but I got rejected and surely I will now with 2. I am so confused. I think I broke my brain.
<sgclark> so 2.1?
<shadeslayer> Just remember , everything is a object :P
<genii> Holy recursing video, Batman
<yofel> sgclark: huh, you got rejected with 1.1?
<yofel> I thought you got rejected with 1?
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> but I will with 1.1 now cuz 2 is there no?
<sgclark> but originally no it was 1 correct
<yofel> 2 is in yakkety, not in xenial
<yofel> ah, it's in unapproved. You uploads won't get rejected unless it's in xenial-proposed
<genii> !info muon yakkety
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<yofel> *your
<sgclark> ok so if I run again with 1.1 all will be well with the world?
<genii> Hm
<yofel> yes, the release team will just reject 2 and accept 1.1
 * sgclark tries
<sgclark> ok thanks
<clivejo> o/ acheron88
<genii> Yes, it is shifting the colour a bit
<genii> telegram: Might be nice to clarify what exactly neon is
<clivejo> !info libkf5screen-bin
<ubottu> libkf5screen-bin (source: libkscreen): library for screen management - helpers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 65 kB
<genii> So we get to find out now if she gets stickers? ;)
<genii> Haha, nice!
<jimarvan> hi guys
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> hi soee
<clivejo> have you tried/tested FW?
<soee> clivejo: only on Xenial
<clivejo> and?
<soee> well works fine except this one icons package
<clivejo> the breeze thing?
<soee> and activities manager is not working - probably due to old Plasma 5.5.5
<soee> oxygen5-icon-theme
<clivejo> yeah, Im having problems with that
<soee> but Philip said we should get rid of it some day i think
<soee> Breeze have now thousands of icons so i'm not sure why this fallback theme is still provided
<yofel> it is still used, and oxygen5-icon-theme is the correct package
<yofel> oxygen-icon-theme has to go
<yofel> oh right, nobody probably uploaded the fixed package
<clivejo> !info libkf5screen-bin
<ubottu> libkf5screen-bin (source: libkscreen): library for screen management - helpers. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 17 kB, installed size 65 kB
<yofel> it is still used, and oxygen5-icon-theme is the correct package
<jimarvan> guys how can i send a message to podcast?
<jimarvan> is there a channel on irc?
<soee> jimarvan: join #kubuntu-podcast
<clivejo> #kubuntu-podcast
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: join #kubuntu-podcast
<jimarvan> thanks!
<clivejo> yofel: have you time to help me with something?
<yofel> clivejo: depends on what it is?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkscreen/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> libkf5screen-bin.install and libkf5screen7.install
<clivejo> should usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kf5/kscreen/ be in libkf5screen7.install
<clivejo> Neon seems to have done away with libkf5screen-bin.install and put it all in libkf5screen7.install
<clivejo> but Debian seem to be keeping libkf5screen-bin
<yofel> I would say no - theoretically yes, but only with a version namespace
<clivejo> I dont understand that answer!
<clivejo> no but yes!
<yofel> the problem with having it in libkf5screen7, is that it makes different soversion not co-installable - which is kind of the point of the whole versioning
<yofel> in practice, that's already the case though with -bin, as the lib needs the exact matching -bin package
<clivejo> where would you put it?
<yofel> so either way is ~ok, -bin just looks better
<clivejo> my instinct is telling me to put it in -bin
<clivejo> its a plugin rather than a library, no?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> Neon have done away with -bin and bunched all the files into libkf5screen7
<clivejo> http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/libkscreen.git/tree/debian/libkf5screen7.install?h=Neon/release
<clivejo> does that make sense to you?
<yofel> yes, it makes it easier to CI really, as you have less packages to maintain
<clivejo> should I follow Neon and do away with -bin ?
<sgclark> yofel: looks like I have to do some re-write with ci, last chance, do we want to break namespaces down further? aka similiar to debian?
<yofel> sgclark: why would we?
<sgclark> I don't know. just saying last chance.
<yofel> clivejo: either way is fine, I really don't care myself. 
<yofel> if you want my opinion -> debian
<yofel> sgclark: then lets leave it like this
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> yofel: ok, Ill leave it like debian with a -bin package and leave usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/kf5/kscreen/ in the main libkf5kscreen7.install
<clivejo> since debian have it like that#
<clivejo> can dput sometimes not work?
<clivejo> ie locally it says it has, but LP doesnt ack it?
<clivejo> soee: why arent you on yakkety?
<yofel> one case where that would happen is when you signed the package with a GPG key that LP doesn't know about
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: I think Bluskaj jumped to YY and I want to test backports before upgrading to YY
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: I have to check if graphics drivers ppa has already builds for YY
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: Oh it das .. wee :)
<clivejo> nope, it knows about my key
<clivejo> just very occasionally it fails to ack the upload
<ahoneybun> sgclark ping
<sgclark> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> sgclark can you see everyone who backs your patreon thing?
<sgclark> I get emails.
<sgclark> of course than requires me to check my email
<ahoneybun> mm
 * sgclark is drowning in ruby
<clivejo> eakk LP must be busy
<clivejo> 40min wait
<ahoneybun> https://twitter.com/ATHoneycutt/status/727955318467006464
<sgclark> aww so sweet thank you ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> get the hashtag going :)
<valorie> tweeted
<valorie> also just reported a security vuln on imagemagick
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imagemagick/+bug/1578398 but you won't be able to read it
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1578398 not found
<valorie> seeekrit
<valorie> although https://imagetragick.com is public
<yofel> the one that was all over the news today? ^^
<sgclark> we dont package that do we?
<yofel> NOPE
<ahoneybun> we do I think
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> used to
<yofel> oops, sry
<sgclark> I like yofels answer better
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> well, it's in the archive; I didn't file against kubuntu
<valorie> just in general
<valorie> yofel: I heard about it in #linuxchix, but I don't think that qualifies as "all over the news"
<yofel> it was on 2 german IT news websites at least
<valorie> good
<valorie> might get fixed fast then
<soee> someone of you is on YY?
<valorie> I'm thinking about putting it on this one, if I buy my son's "old" laptop
<valorie> otoh, not sure i can get xenial on it, since scarlett didn't succeed in doing so at LFNW
<soee> the do-release-upgrade -d does not show new version
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U%2B1/common-problems
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hey
<clivejo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<clivejo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-framework-dev_5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_amd64.deb
<clivejo> Looks to be symbols related
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-05
<clivejo> I copied your FW 5.21 over into staging Plasma
<clivejo> and trying to build powerdevil
<sgclark> not surprising. 
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> oh go way ci
<sgclark> I hate you
<clivejo> are you still working on FW5.21?
<sgclark> well if it broken I guess I am
<clivejo> sgclark: can I leave it with you then?
<clivejo> Im basically stuck on plasma 5.6.3 until thats fixed to build the last three packages
<sgclark> I see.
<sgclark> will get to it as soon as I can
<clivejo> and its 1am, so I should call it a night!
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> yes you should
<clivejo> eakkk, thats annoying
<clivejo> night night 
<sgclark> sleep well clivejo
<Odur> Are you going to build 15.12.3 kde-l10n-* packages for xenial?
<Odur> Or should I just use the yakkety packages?
<soee> yofel: ^
<clivejo> Kubuntu sucks!! I installed Yakkety Yak and the Plasma Staging PPA and now my computer is broken, who do I sue?
<soee> clivejo: what is broken exacyly /
<clivejo> everything!
<clivejo> it even killed my cat
<clivejo> oh wait, I dont own a cat
 * clivejo waits impatiently on LP publisher
<Odur> Also the kde-telepathy-integration-module packages are still 15.12.1 in the main repros, but 15.12.3 exist in staging ppa
<Odur> And the same for cantor, libkf5sane  and libkf5kface
<clivejo> sgclark: Regarding FW5.21 networkmanager-qt I think thats another symbols issue
<clivejo> actually there ar a few marked orange are sysmbols too
<clivejo> also, Im still getting a installation error on plasma-frameworks
<clivejo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<clivejo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-framework-dev_5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2_amd64.deb
<soee> clivejo: how yo can have working desktop while not all Plasma 5.6 packages are build fine ?:)
<clivejo> soee: I was messing
<soee> oh you ..
<clivejo> do you think I would install plasma staging when I KNOW what a mess it is in?!?
<clivejo> is there anyone with yakkety installed who could install plasma-framework-dev from frameworks staging and see why the install is failing?
<mamarley> Not running Yakkety yet, but I could install a VM after work if no-one else has yet.
<clivejo> mamarley: no problem, just wondering why it wont install
<clivejo> Errors were encountered isnt very helpful
<mamarley> I am just about to leave for work though, so it would be quite a while.
<clivejo> was just on the off chance someone had it installed
<mamarley> Maybe if I get the download started now I can get it done before I leave.
<clivejo> mamarley: nah dont waste time on it
<mamarley> clivejo: It isn't a waste if it helps you out.
<clivejo> I should create a pbuild env for yakkety anyways
<clivejo> just taking a short cut!
 * clivejo creates a pbuild env for yakkety
<mamarley> OK, Yakkety is installing in a VM.  I need to go take a shower…
<clivejo> !info libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev
<ubottu> libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev (source: strigi): development files for libstrigiqtdbusclient. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.8-2.1 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB
<clivejo> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/p8j7skiyx
<soee> clivejo: Bluskaj has it installed i think
<clivejo> soee: its ok, got an env up and running
<soee> nice :)
<clivejo> ok so it looks like a problem with kpackage
<clivejo> which is in orange and showing issues with symbols
<clivejo> so cant do anything until scarlett fixes those packages
 * clivejo wanders off to break stuff in OSM
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mamarley> clivejo: Unpacking plasma-framework-dev (5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2) ...
<mamarley> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-framework-dev_5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mamarley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/cpp-plasmoid.tar.bz2', which is also in package plasma-framework 5.18.0-0ubuntu1
<mamarley> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<allee> clivejo: is strigi not dead and replaced by baloo?
<BluesKaj> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<BluesKaj> allee, strigi is still available in the repos, it's just not installed by default anymore
<allee> BluesKaj: should'nt it be removed?   There are also akonadi with qt4 remnant and baloo qt4 remnant that should go away
<allee> no point in using (CPU) time in keeping them
<BluesKaj> akonadi is still defualt , it's just more hidden now
<allee> BluesKaj: akonadi qt5 yes.   libakonadi* qt4 no
<BluesKaj> allee, yeah, I'm testing 16.10, no akonadi-server ...yet
<allee> BluesKaj: found them in xenial yesterday.   Still need to find my trello pw to add a card for them
<BluesKaj> ,
<BluesKaj> some PIM packages are stilll not installed on 16.10, like akregator the only app from the PIM package that I ever use
<BluesKaj> but I'm a home user ,no need for a large database for email etc
<allee> mhhmm isn't everything in xenial at the beginning also in yakkety?  If pkgs are working is anohter story ;-)
<BluesKaj> allee, not yet 
<BluesKaj> they're listed in muon , but the dependencies aren't availabel for many packages
<allee> BluesKaj: oh, so for a yakkety VM I should use xenial iso + do-release-upgrade.     
<allee> I better about the yakkety daily iso download :-(
<allee> s/about/abort/
<BluesKaj> yeah, the daily would be good for a vm
<sgclark> yofel: my several attempts at rerunning the translations failed miserably with piles of http://paste.ubuntu.com/16237229/
<sgclark> clivejo: plasma-framework is still busted? 
 * sgclark is having some terrible luck
<telegram> <@Clifford>: I think is a dependency issue
<telegram> <@Clifford>: See conversation sbove
<clivejo> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/p8j7skiyx
<clivejo> kpackage seems to be pulling in libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev
<bshah> o_O
<bshah> why
<clivejo> !info libkf5coreaddons-bin-dev
<ubottu> libkf5coreaddons-bin-dev (source: kcoreaddons): KDE Frameworks 5 addons to QtCore - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 34 kB, installed size 108 kB
 * bshah looks at doc
<bshah> s/doc/packaging
<clivejo> sgclark bshah: https://paste.kde.org/peecaiu60
<clivejo> where is libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev coming from?
<bshah> still strigi is something unrelated
<bshah> what if you do apt-get -f install first?
<clivejo> oh so  libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev is a yakkety upgrade issue
<clivejo> apt-get -f install is giving me
<clivejo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<clivejo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libstrigiqtdbusclient0_0.7.8-2.1build1_amd64.deb
<clivejo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<clivejo> bshah: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257997911/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdeplasma-addons_4%3A5.6.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> seems to all point back to plasma-framework-dev
<clivejo> on that note, I better go and vvote for the next gaggle of politician to bleed the country dry
<bshah> clivejo: error is :  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/cpp-plasmoid.tar.bz2', which is also in package plasma-framework 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2
<sgclark> what package is that?
<sgclark> bshah: I am working on frameworks. what package is that please?
<bshah> plasma-framework
<bshah> sgclark: ^
<sgclark> ... plasma-framework is trying to overwrite itself?
<bshah> plasma-framework-dev
<sgclark> kapptemplate is the culprit...
<sgclark> what version of kapptemplate do youo have?
<sgclark> or are you trying to install rather?
<bshah> uhm I don't really have it or trying to install.. I pointed error in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257997911/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.kdeplasma-addons_4%3A5.6.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa4_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bshah> sgclark: where is packaging now? no longer in debian git?
<sgclark> correct we moved to launchpad
<sgclark> I found the problem
<bshah> any link or something?
<sgclark> fixing
<bshah> ok cool
<bshah> :)
<clivejo> bshah: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/
<clivejo> sorry thats wrong
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> I find LP very hard to navigate
<clivejo> sgclark: will you give me a shout when that package is fixed?
<sgclark> could you elaborate?
<sgclark> though I am fixing a bunch
<clivejo> Im waiting on the fix to build plasma packages
<sgclark> seems there has been a merge marker mess. I need to find that thing that yells at me on commit
<sgclark> clivejo: ok I will yell when I am done
<sgclark> should be soonish. 
<clivejo> LOL
 * clivejo is amazed at the levels Google goes to snoopy on people
<clivejo> snoop
<BluesKaj> it's all about ads on your browser 
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I was looking at yorkshire solder pipe fitting, now Im getting ads in gmail
<clivejo> the other day I clicked on a car insurance link and have been pestered with adverts for car insurance
<soee_> CI work again ? :)
<clivejo> almost
<clivejo> Scarletts been nursing it back to health
 * clivejo bit the bullet and upgraded the entire system to yakkety 
<soee_> ahoneybun: rohl Shadow Of Mordor is ~ 45 GB size?
<soee_> *rofl
<BluesKaj> checked out LOTRO , it's also large , over 20G 
<sgclark> clivejo: please try now. http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.21.0_yakkety.html about as green as I am going to get
<soee_> sgclark: <3
<sgclark> gosh is there a way to copy all from a ppa to another?
<soee_> in would ask on #launchpad maybe :)
<clivejo> dev-tools
<clivejo> kopy
<clivejo> kopypackages
<clivejo> sgclark: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/view/head:/bin/kopypackages
<sgclark> ty
<clivejo> sgclark: is plasma-frameworks fixed now?
<clivejo> in ppa5?
<sgclark> [08:57] <sgclark> clivejo: please try now. http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.21.0_yakkety.html about as green as I am going to get
<clivejo> oups missed that
<clivejo> copying it over to plasma PPA now
 * clivejo twiddles fingers while LP publishes it
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: 👍
<clivejo> sgclark: I think you can give kopypackage a batch file of packages to copy
<clivejo> ie from kubuntu-automation
<clivejo> again we need docs about all of these tools :)
<clivejo> sgclark: did you get the icon thingie soee was talking about sorted out?
<sgclark> I have no idea what you are talking about
<genii> I think it's in reference to oxygen-icon-theme needing to be superceded by oxygen5-icon-theme
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: One package that was held back (from frameworks)
<telegram> <@marcinsagol>: Yup
<sgclark> the one you said that I need to add epoch and then yofel deleted that? nope, I have no clue what the answer is, perhaps yofel does
 * clivejo kicks LP
<clivejo> publish you lazy *beep*
 * clivejo gives sgclark the thumbs up
<clivejo> powerdevil has built :)
<sgclark> well not quite. still need to stare blankly at oxygen-icons
<sgclark> but not before I am done fighting with these stupid translations that hate me
<clivejo> and plasma-desktop is still building which is a good sign!
<clivejo> and kdeplasma-addons has completed
 * clivejo fist punches the air
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> failed at 97%
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/258041824/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.plasma-desktop_4%3A5.6.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> anyone know why?
<sgclark> evidently it thing sqrt is no longer a part of the std library c++
<sgclark> so did libc change?
<sgclark> my first place to look is upstream patch maybe?
<sgclark> or was gcc bumped?
<sgclark> toolchain changes is usually what causes such mysteries failures
<sgclark> mysterious
<clivejo> Built target activityswitcherextensionplugin
<sgclark> I don't know clivejo you might want to ask #plasma
<sgclark> oh well I give up on these translations, they won't build for me now
<clivejo> !info libibus-1.0-dev,
<ubottu> libibus-1.0-dev (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - development file. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.11-1ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 139 kB, installed size 2054 kB
<ahoneybun> yakkety?
<clivejo> dev
<clivejo> yakkety yak 16.10
<ahoneybun> yea just surprised to see it already
<clivejo> you can thank scarlett, shes been working on KCI
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> with money
<ahoneybun> a little but something
<ahoneybun> mm Blocks that Matter does not like my Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> ...
<soee_> :)
<soee_> i have finished Tomb Raider 100% :)
<clivejo> is patreon the best thing to be using?
<clivejo> 5% just to them and 4% to transact the money
<clivejo> almost 10% gone to just to use that site :/
<soee_> no idea
 * soee_ is fighting with ISPConfig and letsencrypt ;?
<soee_> ahoneybun: ping
<sgclark> clivejo: any luck with plasma-desktop?
<sgclark> has anyone here installed kubuntu-desktop inside an ubuntu install? success? failure?
<clivejo> sgclark: nope
<sgclark> did you ask plasma?
<clivejo> yes
<sgclark> and?
<clivejo> <d_ed> it's synaptics it's failing on
<clivejo> <d_ed> the touchpad kcm
<clivejo> <d_ed> missing an include to <cmath>
<clivejo> <d_ed> on every other platform something else that this depends on must be including it
<clivejo> <d_ed> but something different in Ubuntu's lib doesn't
<sgclark> ouch
<clivejo> cant figure out how its failing on that
<sgclark> maybe grab a apt-src synaptics packagage add the dep and rebuild and put in our ppa to test that?
<clivejo> how do I see what version of c++ the build container is using?
<sgclark> hmm I don't have a clue
<sgclark> seems bizarre that this is only now happening
<clivejo> remember Ubuntu shipped a new version of libc a week or so before release of Xenial?
<clivejo> caused you problems with packages that built fine before
<sgclark> how could I forget , I had to patch all that
<clivejo> could it be related to that?
<clivejo> I dont know enough to fix this :(
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> include
<clivejo> and plasma-desktop is the biggest component
<sgclark> I see
<sgclark> yeah I can't reboot lol
<sgclark> I had the staging ppas enabled
<clivejo> you installed it?
<clivejo> wow you are brave!
<sgclark> so if I reboot it will boom without plasam-desktop for sure
<sgclark> I forgot :( no bravery here
<clivejo> need to get it fixed then before your next reboot :P
<clivejo> any suggestions?
<sgclark> it does seem like we are alone in a ton of bugs because Ubuntu did something different....
<sgclark> it is getting quite tiring
 * clivejo nods in agreement
<clivejo> do you know anyone who could help?
<sgclark> I would not know how or where this <include> needs to be...
<clivejo> maybe in ubuntu+1?
<sgclark> try ubuntu-devel
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<ahoneybun> sup soee_
<soee_> ahoneybun: i forgot what i wanted to ask ;/
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> Blocks that Matter destroyed Plasma
 * ahoneybun downloads XCOM 
<ahoneybun> yay 6.1 GBs
<ahoneybun> soee_ since I have a 240 GB SSD I might want to skip Shadow of Mordor lol
<soee_> :D
<soee_> i have hdd for such stuff
<ahoneybun> was it about that game?
<ahoneybun> oh lol
<soee_> ahoneybun: no idea what it was about :/
<ahoneybun> I had a 1TB HDD till it was slowly dieing on me
<ahoneybun> so got a SSD
<ahoneybun> very happy so far
<soee_> i have ssd for system :)
<ahoneybun> mm I do not wish to reinstall Windows for that
<sgclark> clivejo: pong
<soee_> ahoneybun: why ?
<ahoneybun> I have a 1TB with windows on it on the desktop
<ahoneybun> the ssd would not be worth it lol
<clivejo> sgclark: is there an easy way to create patch from an upstream commit?
<soee_> :D
<clivejo> I need to patch plasma-desktop with this https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-desktop.git&a=commitdiff&h=3a3bbc39d5cba8d77c89f6652c5b9c24c9980497
<sgclark> clivejo: yes. should be able to click diff on quickgit
<clivejo> yeah got the diff
<clivejo> plain diff
<sgclark> ok name it upstream_blah_blah and toss it in patches folder.. have you done a patch before?
<sgclark> sorry if I am unclear what you are asking
<clivejo> but theres a special debian way of doing it?
<sgclark> dep8?
<sgclark> dep somemthing one se
<sgclark> I usually find another patch and copy heh
<clivejo> yeah thats what Ive done in the past
<sgclark> dep3
<clivejo> but thought there was maybe a tool that converted the plain diff to debian complaint
<sgclark> to many damn deps
<sgclark> I think there is
<sgclark> just no clue what it is
<sgclark> clivejo: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/patches-to-packages.html example on this page
<soee_> :<
<sgclark> ugh someone just tracked down one of our show stopper bugs to snapd which is evidently to do with snappy :(
<clivejo> what show stopper bug?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-06
<clivejo> mmmmmm
<clivejo> sgclark: try installing plasma-desktop now
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> I think I need to disable mergers
<clivejo> I seem to have broken plasma-discover
<clivejo> its just triggering them at midnight UTC
<sgclark> I am stuck on mergers until yofel sets up a user with push rights in jenkins
<clivejo> sgclark: could not read Username for 'https://git.launchpad.net': No such device or address (Git::GitExecuteError)
<sgclark> clivejo: yes I am very aware of the error
<sgclark> because we don't have an LP user with commit push rights
<clivejo> ah
<sgclark> I am done fighting with it for now
<sgclark> cause only council has the rights and password for kubuntu-ci-bot
<clivejo> is kubunbu-ci not a user?
 * sgclark turn off mergers
<sgclark> clivejo: kubuntu-ci-bot it but I do not have the password
<sgclark> KC does
<sgclark> and they are ignoring my pleas for help
<clivejo> uploads to the PPA, so it must have the key installed on KCI?
<sgclark> clive I fought with it for 2 days straight and could not get it to work. Auth failure every time.
<sgclark> I need a break. and help from folks that hold magical passwords. I am done fighting in the dark lacking tools
<sgclark> hmm no pasma upgrades available
<sgclark> plasma
<sgclark> clivejo: no plasma to try
<clivejo> have you plasma PPA enabled?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> duh
<clivejo> apt update?
<sgclark> I don't know what those other updates were
<sgclark> I am on xenial
<sgclark> ...
<sgclark> I would not get these
<clivejo> nope!
<sgclark> must have been older stuff
<clivejo> just yakkety
<sgclark> yeha
<sgclark> sorry
<sgclark> is it all green?
<clivejo> although when its tested, should be ready to backport
<clivejo> Im not quite happy with it yet
<clivejo> I made discover go red
<sgclark> if you want testers toss it in landing and we can fcall for testers
<sgclark> doh!
<sgclark> np
<clivejo> it was complaining about not finding a dep
<sgclark> I am far from ready with apps, all seem to be broken installs
<clivejo> so I added it and now its not building a pile of files
<clivejo> that makes NO sense
<sgclark> eek
<clivejo> Ill just do a git revert me thinks
 * clivejo should I add the staging PPA?
 * clivejo opens Muon very slowly
<soee_> sgclark: i think new Plasma is more important for users than Apps :) so it would be nice to have it backported when it will be possible
 * clivejo looks for his trout 
<clivejo> soee_: have you yakkety yet?
<soee_> clivejo: no :)
<clivejo> why not?
<soee_> clivejo: because there is nothing fancy yet, not merges from debian etc.
<soee_> i think i will jump with first alpha
<clivejo> oh dear, what have I done!
<soee_> -.-
<clivejo> if you dont see me ever again, youll know why
<clivejo> plasma went boom
<soee_> well that is interesting no?
<clivejo> soee_: I dont know yet
<clivejo> its installing now
<soee_> :D
<clivejo> I think Im more stupid than brave!
<clivejo> 22%
<soee_> yy upgrade ?
<soee_> or Plasma 5.6 ?
<clivejo> Im on YY 
<clivejo> Plasma 5.6.3
<sgclark> clivejo: I am curious, have you used that backport script?
<clivejo> 40%
<soee_> i would say lucky you :)
<clivejo> yes, back in xenial I think
<sgclark> soee_: frameworks are backported, I expect plasma won't take long
<clivejo> but probably needs mod to work with LP move
<sgclark> clivejo: ok. maybe try it with plasma when ready 
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> dang
<sgclark> right nm
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> 100%
<sgclark> I will let yofel keep the python stuff. I have my hands full with ci
<soee_> sgclark: i have Frameworsk installed since you strted them on Xenial
<sgclark> cool
<sgclark> clivejo is working on plasma, so butter him up for the backports lol
<clivejo> is frameworks working ok in xenial?
 * sgclark drowns in apps
<sgclark> clivejo: shouold be. let me check
<soee_> sgclark: shouldn't we remove Wily from those Staging ppas ?
<sgclark> soee_: yeah and from CI. on my Gigantic TODO list
 * sgclark drowns some more and checks xenial backports
<clivejo> klear in the dev-tools should help with that
<soee_> the Frameworks have problem only with oxygen5-icon-theme but i think yofel might fix it?
<clivejo> : error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5runner-dev_5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<clivejo>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/runner.tar.bz2', which is also in package kapptemplate 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> I think thats a deal breaker
<clivejo> anyways, Ill try rebooting.  If Im not back in five mins, its broken my system!
 * soee_ goes to bed .. nn
<clivejo> holy moley
<clivejo> it works!
<clivejo> KDE Plasma Version 5.6.3
<clivejo> Kubuntu 16.10
<sgclark> nice
 * clivejo does happy dance
<clivejo> sgclark: did you get my krunner message?
<sgclark> seems like they are busting up that kapptemplate into main packages
<sgclark> ^^
<sgclark> I would add a breaks/replaces on kapptemplate
<mamarley> Yay!
 * mamarley looks forward to a Xenial backport. :)
 * sgclark does too
<mamarley> Speaking of Xenial, I accidentally updated one of my systems from the frameworks staging PPA.  It seems to work fine, FWIW.
<sgclark> I just update extra-cmake-modules in xenial
<clivejo> strange disconnection to my bouncer
<valorie> woah, you folks have been working HARD!
<valorie> <3 and kisses and {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<clivejo> I blame Scarlett!
 * valorie heads off to visit the parental unit
<clivejo> cracking the whip
<valorie> it's odd to see the occasional green
<valorie> what's magic there?
<clivejo> valorie: are you on YY?
<valorie> nope
<mamarley> Yeah, great job!
<clivejo> mamarley !!!
<valorie> once I buy my son's "old" laptop so i have a backup again
<valorie> I'll jump on this one
<clivejo> did you install YY?
<mamarley> clivejo: On a VM.
<clivejo> can you add plasma staging and install 5.6.3?
<mamarley> clivejo: Sure.
<clivejo> I have to go to bed, but can you look into that krunner package install problem and give feedback to sgclark?
<mamarley> Sure.
<clivejo> pretty pls, with sugar on top :)
<clivejo> night night all
<sgclark> valorie: no magic. most of the fails are dependency issues, it will take some time for the CI to "catch up" and plus clivejo and I fixing packages like mad.
 * sgclark cracks the whip
<sgclark> uploaded a new oxygen-icons hopefully fixes the issue
<mamarley> I tried to upgrade Yakkety with the plasma-staging and frameworks-staging PPAs but I can't install plasma-workspace  because it depends on kactivities which can't be installed because it depends on qml-module-org-kde-activities which can't be installed because it depends on libkf5activities ~ppa1 and ~ppa2 is installed.
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> ok I can fix that
<sgclark> ty
<mamarley> No problem.  Thank you for all your work!
<valorie> nice to see the green!
<soee_> good morninr
<soee_> sgclark: oxygen5-icon-theme installed fine on Xenial, thank you for this fix
<soee_> clivejo: will you backport 5.6.3 ?
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Gimme a chance to get it tested in Yakkety
<telegram> <@Clifford>: Yofel: ping
<clivejo> mamarley: any feedback?
<yofel> clivejo: hm?
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Moring Soee
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: o/
 * yofel tries to generate l10n
<soee_> hiho Sick_Rimmit>
<soee_> uh reading the #plasma it seems that the desktop long loading time will be fixed in 5.6.4 by reverting one commit
<yofel> yay, wgrant_ fixed launchpad
<yofel> actually
<yofel> wgrant: thanks a lot!
<yofel> soee_: which one?
<yofel> ah, I see
<yofel> sounds like we want to SRU that
<Odur> yofel: I tried to build l10n-sv and engb for xenial from yakkety source locally, and it went well. Not quite sure what sgclark ment by this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-ru/+bug/1576455/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> Me neither, that's why I want to try it
<Odur> Nice :)
<yofel> bah, we need to move all that l10n stuff to gid
<yofel> *git
<clivejo> yofel: hi
<yofel> moin
<clivejo> so I want to fix the VCS fields in plasma and also bump the standards
<clivejo> VCS ===> LP Git
<clivejo> is this something you want to script and do all at once?
<Odur> btw. I saw that skanlite was tagged 2.0.0 as the first kf5 version of it. Not quite sure how to package it though... I really need to learn this sh*t :/
<yofel> clivejo: yes, and I was kind of stuck on LP returning invalid data for that
<yofel> which works now
<yofel> Odur: well, you're at the perfect place then ;)
 * yofel mumbles something about people not using correct l10n branches
<yofel> well, she was overworked
<clivejo> is xenial stuck on standards-version 3.9.7 (current is 3.9.8 in yakkety)?
<Odur> yofel: Yeah, I know. I just have to finish this last semester in the university. Medical school is hard :)
<yofel> clivejo: we really don't care about that, but feel free to fix if no changes are required
<soee> yofel: btw. Scarlett has fixed this last package in Frameworks (the oxygen icons) :)
<clivejo> well I thought kill several birds with the one stone
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: Odur
<yofel> ah good, I never uploaded that
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I plan to run a Kubuntu Dojo next week, introducing folks to packaging
<clivejo> Ill have to rebuild all the packages with the new control file after you are done
<yofel> clivejo: sure, but that's still the compliance version. You *did* read the the 3.9.8 changelog, yes?
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit: Ok, I'll see if I have the time
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: OK, there should some info on kubuntu.org early next week
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: I'll update here
<telegram> <@Sick_Rimmit>: too
<Odur> I'll keep my eyes out for it
<clivejo> I didnt, but I thought the idea of standards file was so that lintian reports stuff we are doing wrong and gives us a chance to "comply"
<clivejo> or die
<soee> yofel: oh the bug was in Frameworks not Plasma :/ So it will be fixed in Frameworks 5.22 it seems
<yofel> soee: well, I care whether it's fixed in 5.18, so as long as the review says "Ship it", I'm fine
<soee> Odur: follow Kubuntu on twitter :)
<Odur> soee: No twitter here :P
<soee> :O
<Odur> (And no Facebook either. Just G+, and I follow Kubuntu there)
 * yofel wrote a twitter post for the twitter birthday
<yofel> sounded appropriate
<soee> :)
<yofel> hm, l10n is indeed busted, wft
<clivejo> yofel: can I upload stuff to YY?
<yofel> archive you mean?
<soee> why Konversation ignores webbrowser set as default ?
<clivejo> yea
<yofel> no, requires ~ubuntu-dev
<clivejo> ah thought so
<wgrant> yofel: np, thanks for reporting.
<clivejo> yofel: For https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9685568/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.plasma-sdk_4%3A5.6.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz , should I add kdevplatform-dev as a build dep?
<yofel> You could if we had kdevplatform >= 4.90.90
<yofel> or do we?
<clivejo> we have 1.7.3
<clivejo> set(KDEVPLATFORM_LIB_VERSION 8.0.0)
<clivejo> set(KDEV_PLUGIN_VERSION 17)
<clivejo> set(KDEVPLATFORM_VERSION_MAJOR 1)
<clivejo> set(KDEVPLATFORM_VERSION_MINOR 7)
<clivejo> set(KDEVPLATFORM_VERSION_PATCH 3)
 * clivejo shrugs, that makes NO sense
<yofel> why not, those are 3 different things
<clivejo> 4.90.90
<clivejo> is that a version 5 beta or something?
<yofel> that's the kf5 version. you need kf5 kdevplatform for kf5 dev tools
<clivejo> ok, so we dont have that
 * clivejo ignores it
 * yofel fixed l10n
<clivejo> what was the problem?
<Odur> yofel: Nice job!
<yofel> she accidentally edited the package name variable in the changelog, so the substitution was failing
 * yofel goes back to work
<clivejo> yofel: so Ill hold off until you do that batch VCS update?
<yofel> oh right, I wanted to do that
<clivejo> well Im currently running Yakkety with Plasma 5.6.3 so it seems to work :)
<yofel> any new packages?
<clivejo> but I wanted to get the packaging sorted before trying to backport it
<clivejo> yeah I added them as I went
<clivejo> plasma-intrgration is the only one I remember
 * clivejo wonders did he push that to KA
<yofel> does it need new frameworks?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> ok, then that has to go in first
<clivejo> I copied them over from the staging PPA
<clivejo> as I needed them
<yofel> maybe lets do another FW rebuild before uploading, so we don't end up in another build failure mess like a month ago..
<clivejo> : error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5runner-dev_5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<clivejo>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/runner.tar.bz2', which is also in package kapptemplate 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1
<blaze> I've already created packages of kdevelop5, kdevplatform etc. in my ppa
<clivejo> thats the only error I got on installing plasma on yakkety
<yofel> well fix it ^^
<clivejo> Im not allowed!
<yofel> huh?
<clivejo> frameworks are Scarletts
<blaze> it's a bit too early to push'em into release
<yofel> ...
<yofel> blaze: why?
<blaze> because some stuff isn't working
<yofel> this is the development release, live with it...
<yofel> seriously, all this dev-should-always-be-stable crap is what caused all the last-minute mess in xenial
<clivejo> I dont understand that, surely dev version is to iron out the bugs
<Odur> yofel: Why ubuntu1.1 on l10n? Yakkety is on ubuntu2. Just curious how it works :)
<yofel> Odur: version has to be lower than 2, and .1 is the usual thing to do for SRUs
<yofel> clivejo: well yes, but then someone in ubuntu said that people should be able to test dev with only minor hiccups and frowned upon devs that uploaded WIP stuff to dev
 * clivejo mutters under his breath
<yofel> and now the release team is even more angry at people breaking stuff post-beta
<yofel> hence the mail that people should please upload stuff to release when they're ~done
<yofel> and not do private tests for months
<mamarley> clivejo: I posted a message about something not installing.  sgclark said she would fix it, but I haven't tested yet.  I am about to do that.
<clivejo> what was the package
<clivejo> did you get the krunner conflict?
<mamarley> No, I can't remember what it was anymore.
<yofel> dependency issue or...?
<mamarley> Yeah, it was dependencies.  I am testing again, just a sec…
<yofel> clivejo: if you've got nothing to do, fancy patching up an SRU for the plasma splash timeout?
<mamarley> [21:09:38] [2016/05/05] <mamarley> I tried to upgrade Yakkety with the plasma-staging and frameworks-staging PPAs but I can't install plasma-workspace  because it depends on kactivities which can't be installed because it depends on qml-module-org-kde-activities which can't be installed because it depends on libkf5activities ~ppa1 and ~ppa2 is installed.
<mamarley> Still happening. :(
<clivejo> mamarley: what PPA's did you install?
<mamarley> clivejo: Staging for both plasma and frameworks.
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I only used plasma
<Odur> yofel: Where will the l10n packages end up after building?
<yofel> xenial-proposed
<Odur> thx
<yofel> which will probably take a couple days
<Odur> no worries
<clivejo> yofel: plasma splash timeout?
<yofel> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/127848/
<yofel> or at least a 5.5 test package so we can see if it helps
<yofel> er, 5.18
<clivejo> so I grab plasma-frameworks 5.18 and apply that patch?
<clivejo> is there a LP bug?
<yofel> dunno
<yofel> soee: ^ ?
<clivejo> yofel: for SRU what branch I use?
<clivejo> xenial_archive?
<yofel> yes
<soee> bug for what ?
<yofel> soee: the splash timeout thing
<soee> well i think it is related to my report somehow https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360777
<ubottu> KDE bug 360777 in General "Due to faulty configuration desktop loading time is ~20 seconds longer" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<clivejo> soee: it on LP?
<soee> i doubt
 * clivejo shakes head
<clivejo> yofel: should he make one?
<clivejo> for me to close in the SRU?
<clivejo> so the powers that be know its a fix for something
<yofel> well, make a test package first. If it works we can create a bug and add it to the changelog
<clivejo> yofel: that patch seems to be applied in 5.18 
<yofel> oh, then it's unrelated I guess..
<mamarley> I should probably look at getting Quassel 0.12.4 SRUed since it fixes some pesky database problems, a bug causing users to receive broadcasted PM SPAM, and a core crash bug.
<yofel> mamarley++
<clivejo> yofel: plasma-framework 5.18 SC - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255472/
<soee> clivejo: what patch?
<mamarley> Oh wait, 0.12.4 isn't even in Yakkety yet.  Who is the maintainer these days?
<yofel> uh, us probably
<yofel> or not
<yofel> MOTU I guess
<mamarley> yofel: What's the process for getting it updated then?
<yofel> File a bug, attach a package/debdiff and subscribe ~ubuntu-sponsors to get it uploaded
<mamarley> This would be more than a new debdiff though, this would be a whole new orig.tar.gz.
<yofel> Pointing to a ppa is accepted too I believe
<yofel> #ubuntu-motu might give you more accurate information
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<mamarley> Would it perhaps be possible for me to become the Quassel maintainer?  I have been doing the PPA for a while now and I am somewhat involved with Quassel development, so…
<yofel> sure, you can apply to the DMB for package-specific upload permissions
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperMembershipBoard/ApplicationProcess
<mamarley> That looks do-able, though I should probably get the 0.12.4 upload done first.  I'm not really sure of anyone who would endorse me though.
<mamarley> Hmm, I seem to have run out of time for this morning.  I will work on this more over the weekend.
<soee> it is almost weekend ;)
<debfx> there is also requestsync which avoids duplication of work
<yofel> which would first require a package review
<yofel> as our quassel package does not share a history with debian
 * soee reboot
<yofel> l10n uploaded
<yofel> someone needs to write a 'generate-packages-from-ref.sh'
<clivejo> soee: is your xenial a test system?
<soee> clivejo: well i work on it but i always test things here :)
<clivejo> can I ask you to test something?
<soee> i am not an expert but i know how to fix thngs if something break
<soee> clivejo: sure
<clivejo> this is purely experimental!
<clivejo> in my xenial PPA there is a package building - plasma-framework 5.18.0-0ubuntu1.1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<clivejo> it will take a while to publish
<soee> hmm but im on frameworks 5.21 
<clivejo> can you install it and test that login splash screen delay
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<clivejo> is it fixed in frameworks 5.21?
<soee> i doubt, wasn't this patch proposed today ?
<soee> so it will land in 5.22 when accepted i think
<yofel> hm, there is a plasma-discover repo again
<clivejo> well if someone with the delay bug can test that package in my PPA
<soee> yofel: user reported kdeconnect problem on 14.04 do we support it? https://paste.kde.org/pszn44wbc
<soee> clivejo: i'll try i have this bug active atm :)
<clivejo> soee: can you ppa purge FW5.21?
<soee> and if i have it active and im on Frameworks 5.21
<soee> it isn;t fixed for sure in this ver
<clivejo> well if this fix works it can be applied to 5.21
<clivejo> but Im not holding my breath
<soee> i think i have to downgrade frameworks
<soee> hmm purging ppa failed with this one
<soee> qml-module-org-kde-activities : Depends: libkf5activities5 (= 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<soee> ok fixed it by manually installing qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrols_5.18.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<soee> brb
<yofel> clivejo, sgclark: VCS URLs in all repositories updated
<sitter> why did you move away from git.debian btw?
<yofel> sitter: permission issues and lisandro__ being annoyed at people messing up
<soee> claydoh: iv installed this files from your ppa (all without dev one)
<sitter> I am not sure technical solutions to social problems is all that wise, but I can understand the motivation there ^^
<sitter> rather unfortunate
<yofel> it's a  workaround sure, but like this we can actually get work done
<soee> it breaks plasma in sense not loading panels etc. and teh loading time is even longer
<soee> meh my panel is  gone after removing this package
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<allee> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi allee
 * allee !@#$% search does not work in quassel-client anymore :-(
<yofel> clivejo: so, I wrote a script that should allow to re-upload packages to the PPA (or generate a new upload set)
<yofel> pull KA and run ./generate-packages-from-ref -c plasma -w /tmp/generated-packages if you want to alpha-test it
<allee> yofel: hi, I found by accident:  kdegraphics-strigi-plugins  # qt4 Task: kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full
<allee> and qt4 based: baloo-utils libbaloo*4 libakondi-{kmime,kde,kabc}4 kdeconnect
<yofel> allee: file a bug against kubuntu-meta please
<allee> k
<yofel> doesn't need much info, just what shouldn't be there
<clivejo> yofel: how does the script handle ppax versions?
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<yofel> clivejo: same as gbp, -s
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<telegram> @IrcsomeBot was added by: @ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<IrcsomeBot> IrcsomeBot was added by: ovidiuflorin
 * yofel throws chat_id's at IrcsomeBot
<ovidiuflorin> IrcsomeBot is the duplicate user created by KDE sysadmins because the didn't want to get ownership of the one I made
<ovidiuflorin> even though I gave it to them
<IrcsomeBot> kubteleirc_bot was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<BluesKaj> irksome bot the correct name :-)
<BluesKaj> is
 * ovidiuflorin is pissed off because of this
<clivejo> is anyone else experiencing the plasma login splash delay?
<mamarley> clivejo: I experience it on a couple of systems I maintain that have Intel GPUs.
<clivejo> mamarley: could you test a package for me?
<yofel> where's the package? My notebook shows the splash a bit long, but that'll have to wait a couple more hours
<mamarley> clivejo: Tonight, once I get to my parents' house where those two systems reside?
<allee> kubuntu-meta bug filed.
<soee> mamarley: it will break your dekstop a bit imo :)
<clivejo> soee: did you try it?
<yofel> allee: thanks
<soee> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> and?
<soee> clivejo: loading time is even longer, disk seems to do some hard work during booting, desktop looses all panels, wallpapers etc. so it messes something in configuration
<clivejo> eakk
<soee> after restoring current version my panel was not restored i had to recreate it
<soee> clivejo: maybe there is something else related to this change in newer Frameworsk that makes it fail on 5.18 ?
<clivejo> wonder is that the patch or the fact you downgraded 
<soee> clivejo: i downgraded to frameworks in archive
<soee> than downloaded debs  from launchapd and updated
<clivejo> yeah, but the downgrade could been to blame for the trashed desktop
<soee> debs from our ppa
<soee> well not it works fine after overwriting your packages and im on 5.18 atm.
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> weird
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> <pitti> sorry, completely forgot: the workers blacklist yakkety/s390x/marble
<yofel> <pitti> as this is killing the workers and causing tmpfail loops
<yofel> hm, our build-version bumping seems to still be broken
<yofel> attica 5.21 should not be depending on ecm 5.18
<mamarley> So I just happen to mention in passing that I use KDE in another channel, and someone says it is bloated and "sh*tty".  I state that most of the stuff people consider to be bloaty can be removed.  The person then says "no one has said its good software" "you are looking stupid atm" "move on already".  I really hate immature people.
<mamarley> (And I was not, of course, saying anything negative about any other DEs, or even why I don't use those DEs.)
<mamarley> Argh.
<allee> mamarley: weird :-(
<mamarley> I know it is kind of OT, but I just needed to blow off some steam and this is the channel I am in that is least likely to spew KDE hate, so…
<allee> no problem
<yofel> *yawn*
<yofel> where's the news... -.-
<mamarley> No news, I guess.  Just the same as elementary-school bullies.  They are apparently lack so much confidence in their own DE choices that they need to put others down to feel better about it…
<yofel> right, and linux in general seems to have a lot of those, which certainly isn't helping the reputation
<mamarley> Indeed.
<yofel> (the only sad part is that I can't really counter any 'kde is buggy' statements because it's the truth)
<mamarley> All software has bugs.
<yofel> yes, but kde seems to have a particulary fragile architecture. At least compared to other DEs
<mamarley> The stuff I have heard the most complaints about is Akonadi and PIM, and I don't use those, so I can't really comment.
<clivejo> well my akonadi and Kontact was very stable up until Ubuntu forced MySQL 5.7 into Xenial
<mamarley> I think the fact that it depends on MySQL at all is rather silly.
<mamarley> (And is the primary reason I don't use it.)
<mamarley> (Not because I hate MySQL (I don't) but because I don't think it is a good idea to require a full RDBMS for a desktop system like that.)
<yofel> +1
<BluesKaj> is it safe to purge mysql  ?
<mamarley> If you don't use anything depending on it (like Akonadi), it should be.
<sgclark> yofel frameworks were done prior to the move and by hand backport->yakkety and therefore done by the script of Scarlett. Which is quite broken and buggy.
<BluesKaj> good , akonadi is pita for us home users anyway
<yofel> sgclark: the whole thing is broken in one way or another anyway, so I'm not surprised
<sgclark> akonadi has some really cool resources though ( like watching git repos ) of course I don't have time to package them.
<sgclark> what whole thing?
<sgclark> what did I miss?
<yofel> the build-dep stuff
<sgclark> ah well it cannot be blamed for frameworks
<sgclark> all by hand
 * sgclark goes to fix attica
<yofel> I would rather try to fix the script and then see if that can be run over all frameworks..
<yofel> but don't let that hold you back if it would
<yofel> bbl
<sgclark> yofel: in this case things were wierd, in the merge I had mixed 5.18 and 5.19 so my sed only caught 5.19 defined
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> I've been thinking about the upload workflow lately
<yofel> I really believe that staging-upload *has* to be run, no matter what you did before
<yofel> we have a bunch of QA and safety mechanisms that get omitted if you don't use it
<yofel> and in the end we run face-ahead into hell
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> sure
<sgclark> this whole move has been madness
<sgclark> yofel: I still need a user set up in jenkins with push rights
<yofel> I don't mean only the move. e.g. the whole akonadi build-ordering mess we had in xenial would never have happened if staging-upload would have worked as designed and had actually been used
<sgclark> set it up in credentials
<yofel> oh right sorry
<yofel> harald sent me some credentials for that, sec
<sgclark> hmm surely we used the script in xenial
<yofel> we did not, we did a 2 month merge and skipped the staging
<yofel> and hell broke loose
<yofel> so lets maybe not do that again -.-
<yofel> (well, that was everyone's fault really, mine included)
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> that was merge hell
<yofel> anyway, bbl
<sgclark> but it made this merge very easy. but still I agree
<ronnoc> Does anyone know off the cuff if the fact that KMM stopped working on 14.04.04 is an Ubuntu packaging issue or a KDE / KMM issue? I need to know where to report the bug. For reference: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=132787&sid=747103ee3b94e4a4d366739ad2c0c955 
<ronnoc> KMM = KMyMoney, BTW
<sgclark> omg
 * sgclark dances
<sgclark> ronnoc: never packaged KMM. not sure who has. afaik they have their own PPA
<ronnoc> Actually, I think it's claydoh 's personal PPA on further review ;)
<ronnoc> so hopefully he'll jump in
<sgclark> oh in that case report to him. and please do I would like to get it in archive, just have not had time to test it myself
<ronnoc> should be related: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/49209
<ronnoc> he's logged in here so I'll just wait to see if he sees it
 * ronnoc goes back to the day job so sgclark can continue dancing :)
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I think you should not have this https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling/blob/master/Gemfile.lock
<sgclark> I did not touch that file?
<shadeslayer> yes you did :P
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling/blame/master/Gemfile.lock
<shadeslayer> sgclark: probably accidentally though
<sgclark> shadeslayer: please explain wtf I did, I have 50 things going on and I cannot read your mind :(
 * sgclark cries
<shadeslayer> oh noes :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: *hugs*
<shadeslayer> sgclark: Gemfile.lock describes what gems you have installed on your system
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you don't want to check that into source control
<shadeslayer> actually, let me add that to .gitignore
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> I see
<shadeslayer> sgclark: would not recommend doing 50 things at once btw
<shadeslayer> 49 of them tend to go wrong then
<sgclark> ScottK: I need to know what process we used at release to test kde-l10n* packages if any.
<sgclark> ScottK: please
<sgclark> shadeslayer: yes that is the results I am getting
<sgclark> I need to drop hats, and the question is which ones get the boot?
 * sgclark loves all her projects
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I'd presume that testing kde-l10n requires you to install it via the language KCM and check if things are translated
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you need to prioritize :P
<shadeslayer> or you'll burn out
<clivejo> time slice
<sgclark> indeed
<sgclark> I burned out long ago lol
<shadeslayer> or time slice, but then your time slices are too thin
<clivejo> setup an alarm to ring every 5 mins
<shadeslayer> if you have 50 projects
<clivejo> and switch jobs
<sgclark> but I cannot get myself to drop anything
<shadeslayer> that's ... about 10 minutes per project if you have 8 hours a day and 50 projects :P
<shadeslayer> I can't make context switches that fast xD
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you have to :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: for the sake of your health
<sgclark> well my problem is that instead of learning to do anything *really well* I know how to scrape by on everything. THis really is not good for my career
<clivejo> be more machine, like yofel!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I know the feeling
<shadeslayer> sgclark: actually, you'd be surprised
<shadeslayer> I believe more companies are hiring for generalists than specialists these days
<sgclark> anyway, I am almost there with ci, but having a heck of a time wrapping my head around this git semaphore
<shadeslayer> or well, most of the people I talk to want more 'generalists'
<sgclark> ah well that is good to know
<shadeslayer> idk what being a generalist entails xD
<shadeslayer> sgclark: oh also btw : https://api.launchpad.net/1.0.html#git_repositories
<sgclark> it passes the tests :( but epic fails in job
<sgclark> yeah my brain is too broken to work out that. I am not an api master. still sooooo much to learn
 * sgclark cries again
<shadeslayer> I'm going to stop throwing things at sgclark
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: really, take a break, the world is still going to be here when you get back
<sgclark> well considering I started at documentation, I have rather grown in knowledge. 
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> I started writing out docbooks fo rekonq
<shadeslayer> back when it was hosted on ... gitorious
<sgclark> wow
<clivejo> If someone hand holds me, Im game to learn
<clivejo> although maybe not this weekend1
<sgclark> leanr what?
<sgclark> learn
<clivejo> how KCI works
<clivejo> but not now, Ive just got in from a wake and have to get up at 3:15am in the morning
<sgclark> Oh, I wont be much help. I am getting good at breaking it though
<clivejo> its more fun when somebody else is helping too :P
<clivejo> shadeslayer: what OS do you run perosnally?
<shadeslayer> clivejo: Debian Testing
<shadeslayer> though I'm kind of sad that it has't had updates to Plasma yet
<clivejo> how come?
 * sgclark fears the kickback from her blog post
<sgclark> hmm
 * sgclark is very confused
<soee> uh lala
<yofel> see it from the positive side, it's fixing stuff ;P
<sgclark> lol
<soee> yofel: will you backport 5.6.3 or it is clivejo part?
<yofel> his
<sgclark> ok CI is working enough for me to focus on apps.
<soee> :)
<sgclark> and perhaps fixing some mergers :p
<yofel> oh how I've missed kci blaming me for breaking mergers
<yofel> </sarcasm>
<sgclark> ikr
<sgclark> I have not touched plasma in a long time yet I broke a bunch!
<sgclark> so obviously webhooks are not working. but I need to move on for now. so much to do in so little time before my internship.
<yofel> meh
<yofel> well, we can figure that out in time
<sgclark> it might be fairly simple to just have the job poll hourly? or something like that.
<sgclark> why does it feel like it is repeating these mergers over and over
<sgclark> make it stop
<yofel> well, there's still another hundred in the queue..
<sgclark> yes I am confused
<yofel> it doesn't look like it's adding more though?
<clivejo> please stop 
<yofel> it ran out of jobs now
<clivejo> thank Jebus!
<yofel> sgclark: what repository did you use to try the triggers?
<sgclark> yofel: ehm wut?
<yofel> you said that they don't work?
<yofel> I remember our talk with harald, just curious if you tried something somewhere?
<sgclark> no, that talk made me dizzy, I have not tried anything.
<yofel> ok
<sgclark> I have been busy just getting ci to work at all
<yofel> yeah, and you did a great job, thanks :)
<sgclark> no sense triggering a broken ci :)
<valorie> wooooo, lotta green!
 * clivejo thinks valorie might be colour blind
<sgclark> hm
<sgclark> how now
<sgclark> there was a ton of green
<valorie> yes, I see some red too
<sgclark> I am baffeled on attica
<valorie> but instead of a scattering of green, there was a huge mass
<sgclark> that makes zero sense
<sgclark> hah I win
<yofel> what was it?
<clivejo> do we have a list of testers on Yakkety?
<sgclark> corrupt workspace
<yofel> ah, how does one fix that?
<sgclark> yofel: so if you run into it saying no branch blah blah just wipe workspace on jenkins
<yofel> the web ui button?
<sgclark> You can within jenkins or just log in and rm /varlib/jenkins/jobs/jobname/workspace
<yofel> ok
<clivejo> yofel: is there any way to auto bump the FW build deps in Plasma at this stage?
<clivejo> the staging script bumped the plasma build deps, but not the FW
<yofel> yes, figure out how bump-build-dep-versions works and run it using do-all
<clivejo> can I bump all the ppa versions to something more manageable
<clivejo> ie ppa10?
<clivejo> yofel: so you reckon we should just ignore standards version number ?
<yofel> yes and yes
<clivejo> have you scanned this - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.3_yakkety.html ?
<sgclark> clivejo: just an FYI I am fixing all the mergers so will be commiting to plasma repos, be sure to "pull" if you make changes. my changes will have no affect on your packages
<sgclark> yofel: is it really necessary to have the git add remote (neon and siduction) will silly uri's?
<sgclark> or is that left over from santa?
<shadeslayer> silly URI's?
<clivejo> eak
<sgclark> git remote add neon git:/sample_url_please_replace_it_whenever_you_can/plasma/kdecoration.git
<valorie> woah
<clivejo> I must have forgot to clone the new repo for discover
<shadeslayer> sgclark: where is this?
<clivejo> and accidently pushed to plasma-discover
<sgclark> I don't expect we will use neon as they diverged from debian
<clivejo> how do I fix that?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: in git-clone-all from KA, stuff santa wrote
<shadeslayer> sgclark: because I don't see it in my pangea-tooling
<sgclark> shadeslayer: kubuntu-automation
<shadeslayer> oh, not in pangea-tooling
<sgclark> nah
<shadeslayer> not a clue then :P
<sgclark> haha
<shadeslayer> is that even a valid URI
<sgclark> no
<sgclark> but it is adding it anyway!
<sgclark> The following packages couldn't be cloned:
<shadeslayer> sgclark: seems to be a valid URI
<shadeslayer> 2.3.0 :002 > URI.parse("git:/sample_url_please_replace_it_whenever_you_can/plasma/kdecoration.git")
<shadeslayer>  => #<URI::Generic git:/sample_url_please_replace_it_whenever_you_can/plasma/kdecoration.git> 
<sgclark> kactivitymanagerd
<sgclark> breeze-grub
<sgclark> breeze-plymouth
<sgclark> clivejo: ^^
<soee> clivejo: ping
<sgclark> are these packaged?
<clivejo> yeah
<sgclark> shadeslayer: well valid it may be, it leads to nowhere lol
<clivejo> sure you packaged them
<shadeslayer> sgclark: needs mocking then?
<sgclark> clivejo: um wut?
<clivejo> maybe they need unstable branches for KCI?
<shadeslayer> if it's in a test
<sgclark> clivejo: I am running git-clone-all
<clivejo> have you added them to the package list?
<clivejo> they are frameworks
<sgclark> ehm what?!
<clivejo> they are framework packages?
<sgclark> no they aren't!
<sgclark> plasma
<sgclark> they look new
 * sgclark looks
<yofel> sgclark: leftover from santa because nobody ever set a proper URL
<yofel> I personally like the remotes, but the URLs should be fixed
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> we need to add debian as well
<sgclark> clivejo: those 3 did not make my transfer from debian, running it now
<sgclark> they will need to be packaged
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw regex question for you
<sgclark> will need to use debians package to start as it looks like we never have packaged. must be new
<shadeslayer> yofel: is it possible to not match foo.iso but not foo.iso.zsync or bar.iso
<soee> clivejo: i am downloading YY daily of you want me to test P 5.6 in VB 
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm figured it out :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: so not match the first one but match the other 2? 
<yofel> well then
<shadeslayer> yofel: (.*[^.*.zsync||^.*latest.iso])
<shadeslayer> much fun :P
<yofel> indeed
<shadeslayer> actually, matches zsync
<yofel> I'm too tired for this, sry
<shadeslayer> np
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to yofel
<valorie> and sgclark, and clivejo, and shadeslayer
<valorie> y'all rock
<shadeslayer> oh jesus
<shadeslayer> yofel: .*(?<!iso.zsync|latest.iso)$
<shadeslayer> that works :P
<mparillo> https://xkcd.com/208/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Sorry Scarlett. My head isn't in packaging today
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I need sleep but my mind won't let me. Have to get up again in four hours
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Np. Take some time off.
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Go sleep please!
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Tell my body!
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> I know the feeling
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm nervous about tomorrow
<valorie> what's up tomorrow?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its a suicide awareness walk
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And then on to a funeral at 10am
<sgclark> ekkk :(
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> my sympathy and regrets for your loss
<valorie> I lost my niece to suicide
<valorie> it is devastating
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> The walk is a planned event
<valorie> I'm glad there is more awareness now
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Start off walking in pitch dark at 4am
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Carrying candles and torches
<valorie> instead of it being a hushed subject everyone avoids
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> And they walk into the day break of the new day
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Expecting a couple thousand at it
<valorie> sounds tremendous
<shadeslayer> valorie: :(
<shadeslayer> valorie: *hugs*
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> http://dil.pieta.ie
<valorie> thank you shadeslayer
<valorie> I love that name Darkness into Light
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its symbolic
<soee> is there someworkaroudn for not working button "Next" on first installer step ?
<soee> *second
<sgclark> um that sounds like a non functional installer
<soee> yup :/
<sgclark> we generally do not touch ubiquity
<sgclark> but somehow get broken often
<sgclark> dunno
<soee> an why the hell there is some red trash icon with black check sign on it before section title ...
<sgclark> dunno that either
<valorie> ok, gotta get some sun on this beautiful day
 * sgclark is jealous
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<soee> if we go to live session - all plasma configuration files are created dynamically ?
<soee> or they are predefined ?
<yofel> plasma maybe yes, but some things are pre-set
<soee> in one file  we can manipulate this small folderview widget size/position
<yofel> actually, not plasma either. The folderview isn't
<yofel> Do you know if that's fixed in plasma 5.6?
<soee> nope :/
<soee> * i dont know this
<yofel> Because if I add a folderview on my 5.5 session here, then the folderview is too small as well :(
<yofel> so that has nothing to do with the live session, just plasma
<sgclark> ahhh
<sgclark> I tried desperately to sort that out at release. the docs for plasma theming is bad
<soee> well i thought i test what clivejo packaged but installer does not work so i cant do much :/
<yofel> right, I was lost as well. Until I tried adding a folderview on my notebook, and realized that we probably never had to set a size in the past
<soee> ill try to ask someone on #plasma after weekend
<mparillo> soee: I think the red trash ubiquity icon has been there since the switch to plasma 5. I think it means you do not have a working Internet connection.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-07
 * yofel moved kubuntu-automation out of kubuntu-packaging again
<sgclark> hmm stable is using kde master... that is so not what we want...
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> I *think* their is code here using plasma/frameworks/applications namespaces. ugh
<IrcsomeBot> <athoneycutt> so how do we make kde telepathy work with google?
<sgclark> add google account?
<sgclark> online accounts in systemsettings add google
<sgclark> mm yes.. component is tied to namespace
 * sgclark thinks
<tux|dude> Anyone else had issues with plasma shell getting a bit bogged down after a while so you have to either reboot your machine or reboot plasma shell to fix it?
<sgclark> not in a long time
<tux|dude> Really? 
<sgclark> 11 days and massive work and running good
<tux|dude> Because I've been having some issues like that myself
<tux|dude> It's weird and I dunno why it is happening because I didn't get it on 15.10
<sgclark> really, I have been working non stop
<sgclark> plasma is behaving. CI not so much
<sgclark> I am on xenial though
<sgclark> are you using the 5.6 ?
<tux|dude> I'm on xenial and using 5.5.5
<tux|dude> Is 5.6 out?
<sgclark> I am also on 5.5.5 xenial
<tux|dude> I see...
<tux|dude> Might be my gpu or something
<sgclark> clivejo was packaging 5.6 . However I don't know if he finished and he is long asleep and probably not here this wewekend
<sgclark> weekend*
<tux|dude> I see
<tux|dude> Well it's weird and I dunno why it keeps doing this but hopefully 5.6 fixes it
<sgclark> ah looks like he got yakkety done. but it will be some time yet before we get backports done.
<tux|dude> Right, I see
<tux|dude> Well either way I'll see what I can find
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> sorry I am not much help
<tux|dude> Oh don't worry
<tux|dude> You assisted me how you could and I appreciate that :)
<sgclark> :)
<tux|dude> Meanwhile I'm installing xenial onto this old pentium D machine I had lying around to see how it performs haha
<sgclark> Ok I need to rip myself away from this computer. I am seeing double. see you all tomorrow.
<tux|dude> Later
<ScottK> sgclark: I think it was just upload and pray.
<sgclark> eek I don't think infinity will like that answer lol
<sgclark> ok thanks
<ScottK> sgclark: I don't recall it being a problem for stable updates.
<sgclark> this is an SRU
<ScottK> That's what I meant be stable update.
<sgclark> oh right sorry
<N3X15> That bot is not happy
<N3X15> Feel sorry for the poor soul who has to keep all those Jenkins jobs up to date.
<ahoneybun> clivejo ping
<sgclark> I would think he is asleep
<ahoneybun> sgclark can I show you something?
<ahoneybun> I'm on BBB
<sgclark> I am pre occupied.
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> it is pretty awesome
<ahoneybun> is the patreon account cancelled?
<sgclark> huh?
<ahoneybun> since your with the outreach thing
<sgclark> mm no. I will still be doing stuff, just not 10+ hours a day
<sgclark> if folks want to cancel so be it.
<ahoneybun> alright cool
<ahoneybun> I won't won't
<sgclark> I cannot survive on 100 dollars a month
<ahoneybun> *I won't
<ahoneybun> of course
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * clivejo 's body wanders into the room like a zombie 
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> sorry sgclark, I was talking rubbish last night about those three packages
<clivejo> for some reason I thought because I didnt package I assumed they were in plasma, but they are new packages
 * clivejo needs sleep but cant get any!
 * clivejo yawns
 * sgclark does too
<sgclark> so we have bugs still in the CI.
<clivejo> Im like a zombie today
<clivejo> sorry for last night
<sgclark> I did not sleep well either :*(
<sgclark> oh no worries. there are more package changes coming
<clivejo> so I see
<sgclark> well namespace moves
<clivejo> did I see somewhere that you copied the missing plasma packages to LP?
<sgclark> yeah I did, off debian master
<clivejo> ah cool, thannks
<sgclark> so at least there is something to start with
<clivejo> I made a boo boo with plasma-discover
<clivejo> I had a local git copy and renamed it in LP to just discover
<clivejo> but I then commited to the old name :(
<clivejo> so theres a plasma-discover with a yakkety branch
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-discover
<clivejo> I need to push that branch into the discover repo
<clivejo> this one - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover
<clivejo> and delete the other one
<sgclark> dunno how to accomplish that except manually.
<clivejo> oh actually I reverted that change, so I think we are ok!
<clivejo> Ill just delete the plasma-dsicover repo
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I should probably fix ci to use discover...
<sgclark> nm I already did
 * sgclark needs more coffee
<clivejo> did I hear yofel say something about moving KA?
<sgclark> I think I saw that in the midst of failure
<clivejo> yeah hes moved it - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<clivejo> Ill rm my local version and clone it from that
<clivejo> so I dont accidently move it back!
<clivejo> BTW those new packages in plasma, did you add them to package list?
<sgclark> hehe good plan
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> my ci list
<sgclark> perhaps they need to be added to KA
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> here - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/dev-package-name-lists
<clivejo> Ill add them to yakkety 
<clivejo> so hopefully git-clone-all should work now 
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> have to remember to add them into xenial when we go to backport
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know how the build dep bump script works?
<sgclark> clivejo: afraid not
<clivejo> it only seemed to bump the plasma packages
<clivejo> I need it to bump the FW too
<BluesKaj> any chance of  somenew splashscreen themes/options in kubuntu's future? the orange etc is becoming boring
<soee_> hiho
<clivejo> !info pkg-kde-tools
<ubottu> pkg-kde-tools (source: pkg-kde-tools): various packaging tools and scripts for KDE Applications. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15.20~ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 89 kB, installed size 427 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> How's it going clivejo?
<clivejo> dunno
<clivejo> 2 and half hours sleep is not good
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Indeed :/ Take something freshy to drink; )
<clivejo> and scripts not doing what I want
<yofel> sgclark, clivejo: the KA move was me moving it *back* to it's location. For some reason it was under kubuntu-packaging yesterday - but that's only for packaging branches
<clivejo> yofel: how did it get there?
<yofel> that's what I want to know...
<clivejo> I usually clone it from the web UI address
<yofel> I just noticed yesterday that 'git pull' complained about an invalid location
<yofel> hm. I should proably merge pkg-kde-tools, I have a bug for that anyway
<yofel> bbiab
<clivejo> yofel: is there any way to get git-clone-all to clone into a sub directory?
<clivejo> ie discover/discover/debian
<clivejo> or even discover/git/debian like the staging script does?
<yofel> clivejo: not that I know of
<yofel> what's the use case?
<clivejo> Ive used git-clone-all for my package list
<clivejo> bumped all the deps and fixed the 3 new packages
<clivejo> pushed to the YY branch
<clivejo> now I want to run git-buildpackage-ppa on all the folders
<yofel> do-all should do that, no?
<clivejo> its makes a buildarea in the root of the cwd
<yofel> yes?
<clivejo> and seems to go mental
<yofel> well, that's not good. Got a log?
<clivejo> let me try again
<clivejo> there are 42 packages
<clivejo> but last time it only built the source for like 6 of them
<yofel> weird
<clivejo> yeah and no strange output
<clivejo> it looks like the staging script
<clivejo> ie downloading source, building source, debsign
<clivejo> Ill try it again
<clivejo> I was expecting 42 source files
<yofel> the source fetching is different
<yofel> staging uses a custom rsync command, gbp uses usync
<clivejo> uscan instead of rsync?
<yofel> erm, yes, uscan
<clivejo> yeah, but I can see the output is grabbing the correct tarball
<yofel> someone should write usync (i.e. an uscan that actually works)
<clivejo> theres a guy on OSM IRC called someone, Ill ask him!
<clivejo> oh actually hes SomeoneElse
<yofel> :D
<soee_> yofel: Plasma provides own breeze grub and plymouth themes right?
<yofel> I don't know
<yofel> if they do, we don't use them
<clivejo> oh, it worked this time
<clivejo> 42 changes files
<clivejo> there are two new packages breeze-grub and breeze-plymouth
<yofel> well, that answers soee_'s question I guess ^^
<clivejo> I guess we have to install them somewhere to enable them
<soee_> so they are optional - not installed in Kubuntu by default ?
<clivejo> LOL I have no idea
<clivejo> I just packaged them
<clivejo> Im assuming another package needs to depend on them to install it
<clivejo> KCC will probably have to make a decision on if they want a fully branded plasma boot process
 * clivejo likes his text boot up, gives one the illusion of travelling very fast in an elevator
<clivejo> yofel is there any way to force full source upload via dput, or do I have to debuild -S -sa?
<yofel> you have to pass -sa, or rather you have to make the gbp do that (no, you cannot do it after that as it requires different .dsc contents)
<yofel> for now edit the script and find where it adds -sd, and edit that
<clivejo> !info libplymouth-dev
<ubottu> libplymouth-dev (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.2-3ubuntu15 (yakkety), package size 108 kB, installed size 582 kB
<clivejo> !info plymouth-dev
<ubottu> Package plymouth-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> sgclark: Im still getting an error about krunner - https://paste.kde.org/paidpmpsd
<clivejo> yofel: would you mind looking at it?
<clivejo> anyone on Yakkety?
<yofel> clivejo: libkf5runner-dev needs to break/replace kapptemplate and kapptemplate needs the files removed
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> but Im not allowed to touch it
<yofel> you're not allowed to touch kapptemplate 15.12 o.O?
<clivejo> not allowed to touch any 5.21 FW
<clivejo> on penalty of a slow painful death 
<yofel> fix it in git and tell her you fixed it
<yofel> then she can upload whenever she needs it
<clivejo> yofel: are there any docs on kubuntu-batch-backport-git script?
<yofel> no, that's just a braindump (or shell dump) of the steps I did to backport something
<yofel> that would need quite a bit of refactoring to be a runnable script
<yofel> hm..
 * yofel hands clivejo the "Divine pointer to Yofel"
<yofel> just in case she does get angry at you
<clivejo> seems to build ok without it, but install is causing me problems
<clivejo> and got a severe shortage of yakkety testers!
<yofel> right, no matter what we do, this issue needs a fix in both packages
<clivejo> can you do it please?
<yofel> meh, can do, in an hour or so though
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> did this script run for you correctly?
<yofel> it should roughly do the job, but you might want to uncomment the dput line for now..
<clivejo> I might run it line by line
<clivejo> I dont think we have kubuntu_xenial_backport branches
<yofel> I don't think I actually ever ran the script myself, but that's just what I ran line by line (rewritten using variables)
<yofel> right, those have to exist first
 * clivejo nods
 * clivejo is starting to understand the logic in the scripts
<yofel> to create those: git-clone-all what you need, then do-all checkout the archive branch, then do-all checkout -b the backports one, then do-all checkout the backports branch
<clivejo> before it was just a mess of strange looking commands that did some kind of black magic
<clivejo> well I have all of plasma cloned locally
<yofel> works too
<clivejo> do I checkout xenial_archive and use that as start point to create xenial_backports?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> Ill start that then
<clivejo> might be more testers available for xenial
<soee_> yakkety fails to install :/
<clivejo> soee_: have you tried to upgrade a xenial install to yakkety?
<soee_> nope
<clivejo> ok
<soee_> clivejo: ill test backports first
<soee_> i tried to install YY in VB but installer is broken
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> YY is packaged and needs testing
<clivejo> backports isnt :P
<soee_> just push the magic button :D
<soee_> and backports should be easy:)
<clivejo> its not that magic !
<clivejo> SHOULD BE!
<clivejo> but it hould also be tested by more people on Yakkety!
<clivejo> yofel: I have 4 new packages dont have a xenial_archive branch
<clivejo> just checkout yakkety?
<yofel> yes. (what other options do you have? ^^)
<clivejo> move them to manual and do them later when Im bit more comfortable !
<clivejo> so they are chectout out on yakkety alreadly
<clivejo> so the new branch is kubuntu_xenial_backports ?
<clivejo> with an s
<clivejo> yofel: why would plasma-sdk 5.5.5 be unreleased?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-sdk/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> Im confused
<yofel> clivejo: sure it was, just ubuntu2 not
<yofel> that's not worth a SRU
<clivejo> but the merge is generating two UNRELEASED versions
<yofel> yes, and for backports, nobody cares
<clivejo> this is normal?
<yofel> (yet)
<clivejo> oh ok
<yofel> well, theoretically the second entry shouldn't really happen with dch...
<clivejo> some it did properly and some it created two entries
<yofel> but it's a side effect of merging branches
<yofel> oh, the yakkety branch has the second unreleased version
<yofel> so yeah, this is what I would expect to happen
<clivejo> but I dont understand how xenial_archive has UNRELEASED
<yofel> because I fixed all Vcs entries in xenial as well and edited a changelog entry for that?
<clivejo> surely that should only contain what is mirrored in the archive?
<yofel> UNRELEASED means "pending, unreleased change"
<yofel> well it *does*, just + some extra changes
<clivejo> Im just trying to get my head around it
<yofel> that's what git is for, *working on a package*
<yofel> we're not uploading every single commit we do to the yakkety release either, no matter whether it makes sense or not
<clivejo> I understand why you put it in yakkety and kubuntu_unstable etc
<clivejo> just xenial_archive thats bothering me
<yofel> I think you make the mistake of assuming that xenial is immutable
<yofel> I am still working on xenial
<yofel> there will be other people still working on it
<yofel> that's why there is a branch for xenial
<clivejo> cause its LTS?
<yofel> and not just one single packaging branch
<yofel> cause it's still supported
<yofel> it might happen that I do a commit on a wily_archive branch tomorrow - because it's still supported
<clivejo> ah, so if you released an update to plasma-sdk for example, then you would want that new archive version to record the URL change in the changelog
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> think I got it
<clivejo> dunno why but I thought that xenial_archive was now locked to mirror the archive
<clivejo> ie only released versions
<yofel> no, that's what tags are for
<clivejo> ok, so regarding backports
<clivejo> Ive two UNRELEASED entries
<clivejo> thats ok?
<yofel> for the archive I would say "fix it", but for the ppa, nobody reads the changelog, so just nvm it
<clivejo> I kinda want to fix them :/
<yofel> not that easy as this is how dpkg-mergechangelogs behaves... you would have to post-process the changelog after the merge to fix this
<yofel> can be done, sure...
<clivejo> but not worth the effort
<yofel> but might need a custom changelog editor that squashes entries
<clivejo> ok so there was 7 merge conflicts with the changelog
<clivejo> I manually edited them and removed the second UNRELEASED entry, commit my changes
<clivejo> in the script you git-buildpackage-ppa before you commit
<clivejo> doesnt git-buildpackage-ppa check the git branch?
<yofel> oh, yes I do
<yofel> I guess I didn't get any conflicts, so merge auto-committed
<clivejo> can I push first?
<yofel> if you sure you're happy with what you have so far, sure
<clivejo> as happy as I can be, with limited understanding!
<clivejo> did you get a chance to fix that framework that was broken?
<yofel> no, let me do that now
<clivejo> Ill need to copy over xenial frameworks to the plasma staging to get these to build
<clivejo> soee_: any other issues with FW5.21 on Xenial?
<soee_> i can install them now and check how it go
<clivejo> maybe wait until yofel fixes that conflict
<soee_> ok
<soee_> meanwhile  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k25X8RAjJ00
 * clivejo ears start to bleed
<clivejo> can you concentrate listening to that?
<soee_> sure :)
 * clivejo is just grumpy from lack of sleep
<yofel> hm, we'll probably have to see what other conflicts we'll get :S
<yofel> well, fixed in the kapptemplate 16.04 package
<clivejo> uploaded to staging?
<clivejo> both X and Y?
<yofel> krunner yes, kapptemplate.... well, I can hack up a package that I'll have to do anyway 
<yofel> this is one of the cases where I would really like a yakkety_wip branch, as I've no place to stage stuff that I need in the archive :/
<clivejo> why cant you have a wip branch?
<yofel> right now? policy
<yofel> OTOH, we don't have one... 
<yofel> so I guess I could just push a temporary branch
<clivejo> LOL you're the boss now!
<yofel> yeah, I kind of forgot that for the moment :P
<clivejo> if it helps workflow
<yofel> right, it just has to not disrupt it, but as the branch names are fixed, it shouldn't
<clivejo> my internet is slooooowww tonight
<yofel> mine's fine... except when I was trying to play some overwatch earlier, but I blame blizzard beta servers for that
<clivejo> soee_: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.3_xenial.html
<mamarley> I'm trying to download updates for my Yakkety VM and that is going really slowly too.
<clivejo> Im uploading to LP
<clivejo> slowwly
<mamarley> Also, macvtap doesn't seem to be compatible with wireless adapters.  In fact, it completely breaks the connection for the host system too.
<soee_> mamarley: you were able to install YY in VB ?
<mamarley> soee_: I am using KVM.  I installed from a daily image a few days ago.
<yofel> ok, both uploaded
<mamarley> Darn, I still can't install plasma-desktop on Yakkety because kactivities is at 5.18 instead of 5.21.
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> FW PPA mustnt have been purged
<yofel> oh right, that's FTBFS
<clivejo> mamarley: did you install from FW staging?
<clivejo> or Plasma?
<mamarley> clivejo: I have both frameworks and plasma staging added on that system.
<clivejo> remove FW
<yofel> hm, how did stuff build without activities
<clivejo> Scarlett built a few versions
<clivejo> and I copied one that worked
 * yofel git-clone-all's frameworks
<yofel> and this is a typical night again. I answer a question, intend to fix one package and end up doing a dozen other things
<yofel> *sigh*
<clivejo> sorry :(
<yofel> don't be. Happens all the time anyway :P
<yofel> hm, nobody fixed the auto-remotes
<yofel> yay, another thing to fix
 * yofel does that first
<clivejo> what remotes do you want?
<clivejo> are you linking to the actual neon repo?
<mamarley> clivejo: I ppa-purged staging-frameworks and it still complains about no kactivities 5.21.
<yofel> that and debian is missing
<soee_> uhm mamarleyyes that was problematic package when i tried to purgestaging frameworks from xenial
<clivejo> kactivities-kf5 - 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 from plasma staging works
 * valorie shuts down this machine to open up on the "new" one
<clivejo> ok, upload is complete
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.3_xenial.html
<clivejo> waiting on FW5.21 Xenial
<yofel> I love how neon.kde.org has no hint on where the code is
<clivejo> yofel: I think they locked it down recently too :/
<yofel> clivejo: why does it work there and not in frameworks o.O?
<clivejo> need to be a KDE dev to access
<yofel> wth?
<yofel> well, I am, so that'll work
<yofel> but wait, that makes no sense
<yofel> unless they locked down write access, which is ok
<clivejo> I was trying get a clone to mess around with 5.6 
<clivejo> see if I could get it working
<clivejo> but anom access was blocked
<clivejo> even read access
<yofel> clivejo: can you clone git://packaging.neon.kde.org/forks/base-files
<yofel> because I can
<clivejo> I could for a few days
<clivejo> then it was asking for a password
<clivejo> I asked in Neon channel and told me I need dev access
<clivejo> and Im not a dev
<clivejo> I asked about how to get it and I need a sponsor
<mamarley> clivejo: It says it can't find a package called "kactivities-kf5".
<clivejo> mamarley: Im not sure what happened with it
<yofel> clivejo: well can you clone it now or not?
<clivejo> I think Scarlett merged with debian or something
<clivejo> I can clone that repo
<yofel> ok, so that's anon, wfm
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> git clone git://packaging.neon.kde.org/plasma/kcm-touchpad.git
<clivejo> works
<clivejo> maybe I hit a nerve :/
<clivejo> I wasnt very happy about needing dev to read access
<yofel> ok, I have write access, was just using the wrong config
<clivejo> can git access be restricted for reads as well?
<yofel> maybe, but the CI has to access it somehow, and this IS an open source project...
<clivejo> because thats the same url I was using
<yofel> maybe it was just broken
<clivejo> maybe!
<yofel> now where was I before I got distracted
<yofel> ah right, frameworks
<yofel> ok, all but siduction works out of the box
<yofel> yay me
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> what is siduction?
<yofel> santa's distro
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> why do we need it?
<yofel> we don't - it's just there
<yofel> well, if the anon access would work I would appreciate it
<yofel> but it asks me for a gitlab password
<yofel> not that I don't have one, but that's not how anon works
<soee_> ;D
<soee_> https://youtu.be/Lj5BCHvlJOQ?t=173
<yofel> ...
<mamarley> I can't find kactivities 5.21 anywhere, so still no Plasma 5.6.3 on Yakkety. :/
<yofel> hm, scarlett said that she fixed a bunch of things in frameworks, but I see a lot of ppa1
<yofel> let me rebuild everything
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<yofel> kactivities is in the ppa, but it didn't build
<clivejo> its ppa6?
<mamarley> Where at?  I looked at the package details and couldn't find it.
<yofel> weird, the qa page has it http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.21.0_yakkety.html
<yofel> clivejo: ppa5
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=kactivities&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<yofel> right, I think a couple fixes are missing, so I'll just upload from git
<clivejo> I copied these over to plasma-staging
<clivejo> and its what I have installed on my system now
<yofel> the uploading from git should fix it
<clivejo> hopefully
<clivejo> I dont understand how you can start with backports and then dev
<clivejo> over my head
<yofel> because it doesn't really matter
<yofel> either you do stuff and merge backwards, or you do stuff and merge forwards
<yofel> same result
<yofel> oh right, I wanted to work on pkg-kde-tools
 * yofel mirrors git
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-08
<allee> Hi, is yakkety daily  iso already good enough for aVM test install or better xenial iso + kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade?
<soee_> clivejo: why almost all packages in xenial plasma staging have dependency wait ?
<allee> yakkety daily works:  does not reboot after install.  but boots after reset.   So if there a need to test something in yakkety ping me.
<soee_> allee: did you tested in VB ?
<allee> soee_: just installed from iso and logged in right now..  No further testing of daily iso.    
<allee> do staging pkg still need debuging testing?
<soee_> i see, i was not able to install it in VB
<soee_> allee: i think Frameworks 5.21 and Plasma 5.6.3 are ready for tests in YY but wait for clivejo to confirm that
<allee> soee_: 2 days ago I ended up in console.  Todays daily work
<allee> soee_:  a that would be cool, mean I can verify bugs and pkgs are recent enough to report them at b.k.o.   Hug to everyone involved! You all do great job!
<soee_> seems like all is green: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.series_filter=yakkety
<mamarley> soee_: I don't think it is ready.  My test VM won't install plasma 5.6.3 due kactivities 5.21 not being available.
<soee_> so in Plasma staging ppa you have both Plasma 5.6.3 and Frameworks 5.21
<soee_> i see
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<allee> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning allee
<soee_> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) Will Soon Be Powered by Linux Kernel 4.6
<BluesKaj> soee_, ok , latest Linus release?
<allee> soee_:  I hope this will fix the broken VB guest compilation failure in y ;-)
<BluesKaj>  qemu-kvm failed here as well
<soee_> allee: you are using YY on test machine ?
<renee77> hey all
<renee77> My laptop stopped working now on tablet does someone now how I can install vim and gcc on it on touch channel no reaction I donot know where to ask else :(
<clivejo> mamarley: i think I see what Id done (or didnt do) in plasma-workspace I was pulling in the old kactivities package, but thats dead now and I need to pull in plasma-intregation
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<clivejo> whats why it was loooking for kactivities
<mamarley> (I wasn't trying to complain; I was just cautioning people against trying to install it and then ending up with a broken system.)
<soee_> mamarley: that is the best in testing ;D
<allee> soee_:  yakkety run in Virtualbox 5.0.20.  Hosting laptop is xenial
<soee_> to end up with broken system and fixing it in the next step ::)
<clivejo> mamarley: thats what we need!  Testing Testing Testing
<soee_> allee: i tried daily 2 days ago and couldn't go further than 2nd step as "next" button was not working ..
<allee> renee77: this is a development channel.  Better try #kubuntu
<clivejo> the swap to the new kactivitymanagerd thing is confusing me
<renee77> lol I know this is dev :)
<renee77> I'll hope to join soon
<soee_> allee: renee77 wants to be dev :)
 * allee hides 
<renee77> ?me smiles @ allee
<clivejo> mamarley: for some reason my YY system is working without activities!
<allee> soee_: I did a zsync this morning to get a fresh YY is
<allee> o
<clivejo> did yofel rebuild FW5.21 last night
<clivejo> I kinda passed out :/
<renee77> I was hoping to get some practice on pad because laptop bleeps anoyingly saying cmos battery needs replacement did replace not wanted results
<yofel> I just fixed a bunch of things, should be ~done now
<clivejo> ah hi yofel
 * yofel passed out a bit later
<clivejo> yofel: do you understand this kactivitymanagerd thing?
<yofel> I read that it got moved
<clivejo> looks like some parts are still in frameworks and some are now in plasma
<renee77> So thought should try on ubuntu tablet but do not know which channel for support
<clivejo> renee77: I think #ubuntu-touch
<renee77> Ok I'll try again :D thank you @clivejo
<clivejo> but it is a Sunday, most people are at the sea side licking icecreams
<renee77> ahhh :D
<renee77> I started with itterations now :D
 * clivejo day dreams of nice sunny May weather
<renee77> lol me want to assist soon enjoying sun in garden
<clivejo> its raining here
<clivejo> wet and miserable
<renee77> aii here it is 27 degrees nice and sunny 
<clivejo> if only
<renee77> come over if your fit you can swim over ;)
<clivejo> come where?
<renee77> nl
<clivejo> thats a long swim
<renee77> not uK
<renee77> srrt 
<renee77> srry
<clivejo> next island over
<renee77> lol
<renee77> oops
<renee77> ok trying ubuntu touch now
<renee77> thanks :D
<clivejo> are there any tools to visualise these dependencies?
<clivejo> yofel: how do we pull in those new breeze-grub and plymouth theme?
<yofel> add them to the seed and remove the existing ones
<yofel> (you can't do that)
<clivejo> hum
<clivejo> Setting up plymouth-theme-breeze (5.6.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa12) ...
<clivejo> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /lib/plymouth/themes/breeze/breeze.plymouth doesn't exist
<clivejo> thats not good
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> grub seems to work :/
<clivejo> mamarley: can you do an apt update and try installing plasma-workspace now
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<clivejo>  kde-spectacle : Depends: libkf5screen6 (>= 5.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> Activities are working again
<clivejo> but my panel keeps jumping to the wrong screen
<clivejo> despite moving it back and the KickOff menu seems to always open on it too
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> now thats weird!
<clivejo> mamarley: let me know how you get on
<yofel> clivejo: the lib needs a transition (i.e. spectacle a no-change-rebuild
<yofel> and a dep-bump on the new version
<soee> bleh, can someone confirm that we can't remove file son the phone from Dolphin using KDEConnect?
<clivejo> yofel: did you just copy FW5.21 YY into plasma-staging?
<allee> soee: kdeconnect in xenial or yy?
<soee> x
<allee> soee: in x I did delete right now a complete audiobook (dir+files) with shift-del
<yofel> clivejo: no
<soee> :/
<allee> which pkg provides the lockscreen?  (I try to figure out why icons of sddm /usr/share/sddm/faces/ and lockscreen are diverent)
<clivejo> FW5.22 about to be publish by KDE
<clivejo> a new package kwayland
<clivejo> is that a move of the plasma/kwayland package to frameworks?
<clivejo> or a brand new package to mess up the naming of packages
<yofel> that's something you probably want to ask on the packagers ML
<allee> which pkg provides the lockscreen? (I try to figure out why icons of sddm /usr/share/sddm/faces/ and lockscreen are different)
<clivejo> I think our package is kscreenlocker
<clivejo> the source
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreenlocker
<clivejo> allee: I lost my sddm plasma theme
<clivejo> I got it back by "sudo apt install sddm-theme-breeze"
<allee> That's installed here too.   But login icons are picked from /usr/share/sddm/faces/
<allee> default icons were always different in plasma5 AFAIR
<allee> Okay.  login screen:  /usr/share/sddm/faces/default.icon  (PNG) and  lockscreen obviously like file:///usr/share/icons/breeze/actions/24/user-identity.svg
<allee> Now PNG != SVG and only oxygen comes with png variants.  breeze only with SVG :-(
<soee> wrr 200 MB upload to Youtube = 35 min :/
<mamarley> clivejo: It is installing, though it removed the "kactivities" package as part of that.
<mamarley> clivejo: It is installing, though it removed the "kactivities" package as part of that.
<mamarley> Oops, sorry.
<mamarley> sudo systemctl reboot
<mamarley> Darnit!
<mamarley> clivejo: It installs and starts!
 * mamarley can't wait to have it on Xenial. :)
<soee> mamarley: almost ready for Xenial http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.3_xenial.html
<soee> me want lab liek that: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=wild-linux-40&num=1 :_
<mamarley> soee: Except not, because plasma-integration is FTBFS: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9706055
<mamarley> plasma-workspace build-depends on that, and then a bunch of other stuff build-depends on various packages from plasma-workspace.
<mamarley> clivejo: ^Did you see that?
<soee> mamarley: what is FTBFS?
<mamarley> soee: plasma-integration.  I linked to the build page.
<mamarley> clivejo: It looks like it built against kwayland 5.5.5, which appears the be the problem.  A no-change rebuild should make it compile.
<mamarley> Also, the build-dep version needs to be bumped, I would think.
<clivejo> !info kwayland-dev
<ubottu> kwayland-dev (source: kwayland): development files for kwayland. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 47 kB, installed size 444 kB
<soee> :(
<mamarley> soee: kwayland 5.6.3 was built successfully in the PPA, but plasma-integration apparently built first and got 5.5.5.
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> Im adding a min version to kwayland-dev
<clivejo> thanks for the tip off mamarley
<mamarley> No problem :)
<clivejo> uploaded
<mamarley> Thank you!
<clivejo> wonder why its not showing on the status page
<mamarley> We really appreciate your work. :)
<clivejo> Ive pushed it to yakkety too#
<clivejo> I should add kwayland-dev to the build deps list
<clivejo> so our scripts can bump that
<clivejo> humm, it is there
<clivejo> wonder why it didnt pick it up
<mamarley> The rebuild seems to have worked, anyway.
<clivejo> but why isnt plasma-integartion showing on the status page - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.3_xenial.html
<mamarley> Yeah, that's odd.
<clivejo> see if it appears when it gets published
<mamarley> Stupid slow publisher.
 * mamarley kicks LP.
 * clivejo kicks it too
<soee> well i must  bought clivejo some tasty food and drink for his work :)
<soee> *buy
<clivejo> soee: you coming to Ireland?
<clivejo> I once seen a chart with all these deps laid out visually, but I cant find it, anyone know where it is?
<soee> clivejo: no but it is not a reason to sposor some stuff when you come to some sprint or conference ;)
<clivejo> I dunno about that
 * soee is irritated by GoogleMaps ... :<
<clivejo> soee: use OSM!
<clivejo> mamarley: did I hear somewhere that you work on quassel?
<mamarley> clivejo: I have made a few contributions.
<soee> clivejo: so if plasma-integration is fixed the rest packages should be build fine ?
<clivejo> is there anything newer than v0.12.2 ?
<clivejo> soee: Id hope so!
<clivejo> but packaging is never simple!
<mamarley> clivejo: Yep, 0.12.4.  "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mamarley/quassel"
<clivejo> for YY?
<mamarley> For all supported Ubuntu releases.
<clivejo> ooooo#
 * soee uses konversation
<clivejo> did you apply to maintain the packaging?
<mamarley> clivejo: Not yet.  Too busy doing IT work for my family.
<clivejo> are you a Kubuntu Member?
<mamarley> Nope
<clivejo> Ill have to get valorie on to you!
<clivejo> soee: what is bothering you about Google Maps?
<soee> i have fixed it already, i am creating package for one cms and map was not working, solved it already
<clivejo> soee: seriously use OpenStreetMap :)
<clivejo> o/ KurousagiMK2
<KurousagiMK2> I'm here
<clivejo> just waving and saying hello :)
<KurousagiMK2> :)
<clivejo> seems a lot of you are waiting for plasma 5.6.3!
<KurousagiMK2> already use
<clivejo> oh?
<clivejo> Neon?>
<KurousagiMK2> from "Kubuntu Staging Plasma" I work without problems...
<clivejo> are you on Yakkety?
<KurousagiMK2> yes
<clivejo> ah, nice
<clivejo> any hiccups?
<clivejo> bar the kactivities mess :)
<KurousagiMK2> plymouth-theme-breeze not work
<clivejo> yeah, I must look at that
<clivejo> you dont happen to know what might be wrong?
<KurousagiMK2> update-alternatives: error: alternative path /lib/plymouth/themes/breeze/breeze.plymouth doesn't exist
<clivejo> theres a file /usr/share/plymouth/themes/breeze/breeze.plymouth
<soee> plasma-workspace is fine now .. weee :)
 * clivejo pokes the 386 builds
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: can you try this package - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+build/9709701
<KurousagiMK2> installed without problems
<soee> clivejo: ok  ill test Xenial now
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo!
<soee> clivejo: will be removed: kactivities kde-spectacle libkf5screen6 libkwinglutils7
<soee> clivejo: and new one: kactivitymanagerd libkf5screen7 libkwineffects8 libkwinglutils8 libkwinxrenderutils8 pam-kwallet-init plasma-integration
<soee> is it fine ?
<soee> kactivities and kde-spectacle worries me
<soee> apt-cache policy kactivities says i have installed and only availabel version: 5.18.0-0ubuntu1
<soee> and kde-spectacle belongs to apps i think, why it wants to remove it ?
<soee> Frameworks deps ?
<mamarley> soee: clivejo: It looks like some stuff needs to get recompiled against libkf5screen7, which is what is causing kde-spectacle to get removed.
<clivejo> kactivities is replaced
<soee> clivejo: by what? 
<clivejo> kactivitymanagerd
<soee> dd
<clivejo> and spectacle is part of apps which Im not allowed to touch
<soee> clivejo: so other things are fine (the remove and new files list)?
<clivejo> looks right
<mamarley> I upgraded and rebooted.  Plasmashell won't start, but it won't tell me why.
<soee> mamarley: krunner works ?
<mamarley> Yes.
<soee> so if you try to start plasmashell from cli does it work ?
<mamarley> It just returns immediately to the prompt with no explanation.
<mamarley> Also, all the autostart apps I had set up work, so Quassel and Thunderbird did launch.
<clivejo> mamarley: XX or YY?
<clivejo> cause plasma-desktop in XX still hasnt been published
<soee> clivejo: vut this kde-spectacle is the 15.12.3 version - not 16.04
<clivejo> soee: yes
<clivejo> apps 16.04 are WIP as well
<soee> clivejo: yes and that is why i said 15.12.3 - this is current master and seems like kde-spectacle in this verion has to be updated to work with libkf5screen7 ?
<soee> plasma-desktop for XX is publish imo
<soee> ah not, sorry
<clivejo> Im still seeing a cog next to it
<mamarley> clivejo: Xenial.  However, I rebooted and now Plasma is working again.  Odd.
<mamarley> The KDE startup time was also insanely fast.
<clivejo> soee: I dont really know,I need help from yofel I think
<clivejo> lib transition still confuses me
<mamarley> It looks like kde-spectacle depends on libkf5screen6, but the new plasma brings in libkf5screen7.
<clivejo> mamarley: correct
<mamarley> Probably whichever application package kde-spectacle is in needs recompiling.
<clivejo> yes and spectacle is in the application layer/suite
<clivejo> which Scarlett is working on
<clivejo> so I dont want to step on anyones toes
<mamarley> Not even just a no-change rebuild of the 15.12.x version?
<clivejo> but rebuild to where?
<clivejo> that version is in the archive
<soee> mamarley: i had it once or twice such situation in the past when plasmashell starts after second reboot/login after updates
<mamarley> touché
<clivejo> let me see where scarlett is up to
<mamarley> Anyway, that should clear itself up when Applications 16.04 gets backported, and I can live without kde-spectacle.
<soee> how can you :D
<clivejo> I could, in theory, see if 16.04 could be packaged and upload to plasme staging for the time being
<clivejo> oh that might work
<clivejo> lets try
<mamarley> Another minor issue is that the "Folder View" desktop doesn't appear to be available anymore.
<clivejo> is it supposed to be there?
<clivejo> ie is it a packaging bug or upstream KDE?
<mamarley> I guess it is possible that they removed the feature...
<clivejo> would you mind asking in #plasma?
<soee> maybe some extra package plasma-widgets-addons ?
<mamarley> soee: Yeah, let me check that.  I seem to remember this happening before at some point too.
<mamarley> clivejo: The Yakkety VM has "Folder View" as an option for the desktop, so they definitely didn't remove the feature.
<mamarley> I think my Plasma configuration might be buggered.  I am going to wipe it and try again.
<mamarley> Yep, I wiped the Plasma configuration and now "Folder View" is available again.
 * soee is upgrading Xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> clivejo I am under the weather today so taking it off. If you need to work on an app to make thing work go ahead.
<acheron88> Think folderview option grays out when widgets are locked anyway?
<mamarley> It looks like plasma-pa finally works the way I want it to regarding the default audio device on multiple-output systems.
<mamarley> The new volume OSD is nice too, but I kind of miss the pop sound that kmix would make.
<soee> :)
<mamarley> (This is, of course, a review of Plasma 5.6 in general and not of the packaging.  clivejo, you did a great job!)
<soee> uhm some nvidia driver update is also downloading
<mamarley> soee: Yep, ricotz added a patch for Linux 4.6 support.
<soee> ah i nice, 4.6 should land soon in YY 
<clivejo> sgclark: Im not feeling so great today either
<clivejo> hopefully get a good night sleep tonight
<clivejo> @sgclark2 where are you up to with apps 16.04
<clivejo> I see initial builds on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.0_yakkety.html
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> I don't remember sorry. Got distracted by CI
<soee> ok small problems during upgrade
<clivejo> soee: ?
<soee> dpkg: kactivities: dependency problems, deleting by request -- plasma-desktop depends of kactivities; but: -- Package kactivities is marked to be removed.
<soee> i think this will just pass no?
<clivejo> do an apt update
<clivejo> kactivities is not needed any more
<soee> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop-data_4%3a5.6.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<soee> trying to overwrite "/usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_activities.mo", wich exists also in package kde-l10n-pl 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Oh pim... wants akonadi but it is there. Very confused. So most of those reds will go away when i figure that out.
<clivejo> eakk language problems!
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Eww
<clivejo> another thing I dont understand
<soee> i can force overwrite probably, but will it cause problems in the future ?
<clivejo> well it needs sorted out
<clivejo> but which package are they supposed to be in!
<mamarley> I didn't have any of the file overwrite errors when I upgraded.
<clivejo> mamarley: are you polish too?
 * mamarley is 'Murican.
<clivejo> local/pl is the Polish language files
<soee> ill try to reboot and see if desktop start without this one package upgraded
<soee> if no ill try to force-overwrite
<clivejo> I dont under why KDE are shipping them in two packages
<clivejo> unsderstand
<soee> :)
<soee> yay Plasma is so much smoother now :)
<clivejo> does anyone know where the language files should actually be?
<soee> yofel: ^
<clivejo> I thought kde-l10n did all the language magic
<KurousagiMK2> from changelog plasma-desktop-data breaks/replaces kde-l10n:all << 4:15.08.3-0ubuntu2~
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Yikes
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> That seems scary.
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Dunno. Wait for yofel
<KurousagiMK2> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-nl/+bug/1572494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572494 in kde-l10n-nl (Ubuntu) "(xenial) installation of kde-l10n-nl ruins plasma" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> clivejo: they're moving stuff out of kde-l10n
<yofel> needs that custom l10n logic thing in pkg-kde-tools
<clivejo> yofel: how do we "manage" that?
<yofel> for proper breaks/replaces
 * yofel tries to remember where an example is
<yofel> clivejo: also regarding spectacle: put a 15.12 rebuild into the plasma ppa
<clivejo> yofel: I did, it failed
<yofel> meh
<clivejo> oh, a 16.04 build failed
<yofel> well, use 15.12
<clivejo> that would need a bump to libkscreen 7
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> what would need a bump?
<clivejo> the 16.04 packaging
<clivejo> looks like it needs version 7
<yofel> of kscreen? but that's not an app?
<clivejo> this is the time of day when I cant explain things !
<yofel> if you're trying to bump something to use libkf5screen7, then please don't do anything manual
<yofel> library deps are the job of dh_shlibdeps and are automatic
<yofel> just do a no-change rebuild and it will pick up 7 by itself
<soee> :)
<soee> mamarley: indeed it does nto show FolderView widget for me after upgrade
<mamarley> soee: If you wipe your Plasma config, the option will come back.
<soee> but this is some bug no?
<soee> and what config exactly are we talking about?
<yofel> clivejo: for the l10n stuff, see baloo - control and rules
<yofel> and you'll need an l10n build without the files
<clivejo> holy moley
<clivejo> cant get my head around this tonight
<clivejo> for now every uses English as default language!
<clivejo> no pl for soee :P
<soee> :D
<soee> clivejo: will you rebuild kde-spectacle ?
<clivejo> dunno, Im about bucked for tonight
<clivejo> I uploaded spectacle 16.04 for YY
 * clivejo is thinking how to get spectacle 15.12.3
<clivejo> and what to version it so it installs from PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Apt-get source spectacle
<clivejo> now it wont let me upload 15.12 cause 16.04 is newer
<IrcsomeBot> <sgclark2> Delete 16.04?
<clivejo> I have
<clivejo> just take LP ages to "think" about it
<clivejo> finally, accepted
<soee> :)
<clivejo> has anyone tested the breeze-plymouth?
<soee> how can it be switched ?
<clivejo> ie apt install plymouth-theme-breeze
<clivejo> and reboot
<clivejo> see what it looks like
<clivejo> or if it works :/
<soee> it will remove current one ?
<soee> ek i can install because of this plasma-desktop-data
<soee> ok forced-overwrie it
<soee> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16312078/
<soee> yofel: ^ do you know how to fix this alternatives path?
<clivejo> soee: I meant on Yakkety
<soee> :/
<clivejo> trying to figure out which version people are using is so time consuming
<KurousagiMK2> plymouth-theme-breeze work. looks not very nice.
<clivejo> so anyone on YY can you install the plymouth theme and see if it works?
<soee> KurousagiMK2: you did ^ ?
<clivejo> is it text based?
<clivejo> just a progress bar and some text?
<clivejo> I wasnt impressed with the grub theme
<clivejo> soee: would you remove that plymouth theme from your system
<KurousagiMK2> blue background white text and spinner
<soee_> back
<clivejo> oh thats the same as I had
<soee_> On G+ one user asked why we do not package KMyMoney
<clivejo> I think claydoh said he has it in his PPA
<soee_> we have 4.6.6-2 in archie
<clivejo> soee_: https://launchpad.net/~claydoh/+archive/ubuntu/kmymoney-daily
<claydoh> soee_: the guy was looking for it, and it does not show up in either ubuntu's software center or in Discover
<yofel> soee_: alternatives: not offhand
<yofel> and if it doesn't show up that's missing appstream data
<soee_> claydoh: is it similar to https://skrooge.org ?
<claydoh> yes but I have not used skrooge, kmm has online banking features
<claydoh> i don't think skrooge does
<clivejo> soee_: do an apt update and try kde-spectacle now
<claydoh> kmm has been around forever, skrooge is younger
<soee_> kmymoney was updated last time 1 year ago
<soee_> clivejo: installed fine
<clivejo> no errors about libkscreen?
<claydoh> soee_: yup
<claydoh> if i were smarter I'd find out how get the kf5 git versions put into a ppa
<soee_> clivejo: nope i had an error but it was related to plymouth-theme-breeze i had it installed
<clivejo> can you remove the theme
<soee_> i did
<clivejo> mustnt have if you still getting the errors
<soee_> i did after i had this error ;)
<soee_> than i removed kde-spectacle and installed again to be sure it work and it does
<clivejo> :)
<soee_> rofl
<soee_> after unlocking desktop i have 'very short' notification ... http://wstaw.org/m/2016/05/09/Screenshot_20160509_004229.png
<clivejo> what does it say?
<soee_> 3 times the same :/
<soee_> ill ask tomorrow on #plasma if it is fixed
<soee_> this is probably related to 3 activities i have here
<soee_> before there were 3 separate notification with the same message
<clivejo> soee_: ok can you do an apt update and install plymouth theme again, should be ppa2 now
<soee_> now one notification but 3x the same text
<clivejo> but what does it same?
<clivejo> say
<clivejo> I think it might be locale related, cause mine doesnt do that
<soee_> it says that if i click and hold on interface element controls will show up etc.
<soee_> clivejo: do you have multiple activities?
<soee_> clivejo: seems like plymouth works now - installs fine
<soee_> i shall reboot. brb
<soee> hmm the blue grub is not so nice :/
<clivejo> LOL
<soee> but ..
<clivejo> humm, my activity switcher was working, now its not!
<soee> one moment
<clivejo> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.activitybar/contents/ui/main.qml:24:1: module "org.kde.activities" is not installed
<soee> clivejo: i do love this http://wstaw.org/m/2016/05/09/20160509_004849.jpg :D
<clivejo> thats the plymouth theme?
<soee> yes, and feels a bit faster but that might be fault feeling
<clivejo> I get the text version, its narf
<soee> :/
<soee> clivejo: activities manager works fine here
<soee> though it shows 2 stopped activities called Desktop (both)
<clivejo> it was working, now its not :/
<soee> and this is strange
<soee> oh well i removed them .. some ghost activities
<clivejo> maybe its the switcher on my panel is broken
<soee> but really Plasma 5.6 is so much smoother
<soee> i couldn't resist https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/iuPbEEreqpu
 * clivejo shakes head!
<clivejo> !info libavcodec-extra
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra (source: ffmpeg): FFmpeg library with extra codecs (metapackage). In component universe, is extra. Version 7:3.0.1-3ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 53 kB
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: are you seeing this package held back on your YY?
<soee> uhm muon freezes
<KurousagiMK2> yes libavcodec-extra in place http://imgur.com/0PJwWJX
<clivejo> must be a Ubuntu package that needs fixing
<clivejo> soee: what part of muon?
<clivejo> discover still looks messed up in 5.6.3
<soee> clivejo: strange, this is pretty old bug. If you try to edit softwere sources it asks fro password and if you enter wrong one if freezes
<clivejo> soee: which package are you talking about?
<soee> muon
<clivejo> The package manager?
<soee> yes
<soee> clivejo: discover will have fixed this text rendering outside slides in next update
<soee> apol push fix for it few days ago
<clivejo> soee: can you file a bug in LP and assign it to Rick?
<clivejo> I must have never typed my password wrong cause Ive never seen that!
<soee> clivejo: here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bugs ?
<clivejo> yes, that looks right
<soee> im not sure if and how can i assign it to Rick
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1579585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579585 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon freezes when we enter wrong password" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> soee: there's that assign to button
<yofel> then you're looking for rick-timmis
<soee> yes but ..
<soee> You may only assign yourself because you are not affiliated with this project and do not have any team memberships.
<yofel> oh, I didn't know that's the case.. then I'll do it
<yofel> requires bug control I guess
<soee> i am low level wizard :/
<yofel> you might be able to subscribe him to the bug instead, that'll send him a mail too
<yofel> does that work?
<soee> yofel, clivejo can you reproduce it ?
<yofel> can't try right now
<clivejo> Ive sub'ed him to the bug
<soee> clivejo: thanks
<clivejo> cant seem to assign him
<clivejo> soee: I cant get it to crash
<soee> not crash, freeze :)
<clivejo> it gives me 3 attempts to enter my password
<clivejo> the says it cant continue
<soee> clivejo: when trying to enter Configure Software Sources ?
<yofel> hm, why was that bug not send to kubuntu-bugs o.O
<yofel> *sent
<clivejo> ooooo now that freezes!
<clivejo> its using KDE su
<yofel> huh, it's supposed to use the polkit agent
<clivejo> apparently not for Configure software sources
<clivejo> looks like its running a 3rd party program
<yofel> oh, now the mail is there, just lag
<soee> :)
<yofel> oh, yeah, not for that
<clivejo> /usr/bin/software-properties-kde
<soee> clivejo: can you comment on the bug ?
<clivejo> if you give it a wrong password it hangs
 * yofel wants kdesudo back
<yofel> that worked -.-
<ahoneybun> soee you built 5.6?
<soee> ahoneybun: clivejo did :D
<ahoneybun> sweet
<soee> yup
<soee> oh it is almost 6.5 years since i am on LP -.-
<clivejo> its almost my first birthday!
<soee> now lets track down what blocks FolderView widget from showing in widgets manager :/
<clivejo> LP birthday party!
<soee> :D
<snele> uptime 2 weeks... everything still work great.... great work guys. 16.04 works great for me :)
<snele> only firefox leaked memory... 1.3gb doing nothing with 1 open tab :) on other hand plasmashell uses only 224 mb after two weeks of uptime which is great :)
<soee> use Vivaldi :)
<snele> soee: don't restart it for 2 weeks and I am sure it will leak memory too ;)
<soee> ;D
<snele> tho not as bad as ff i beleive :)
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/05/09/Screenshot_20160509_014440.png
<clivejo> Ive given up on FF
<clivejo> using Opera now :/
<soee> wait wait FOlder View works fine here in the edn
<soee> uhm interesting, the breeze plymouth i see also for a moment when rebooting (when desktop is going down)
<soee> ok time to get some sleep, nn
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/9/
<clivejo> acheronuk: kontact: relocation error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/akregatorpart.so: symbol _ZN15WebEngineViewer20LocalDataBaseManager4selfEv, version ABI_5_2 not defined in file libKF5WebEngineViewer.so.5abi2 with link time reference
<acheronuk> clivejo: you on zesty or artful KCI packages?
<clivejo> zesty
<acheronuk> figures. artful message lib is failing on unstable due to an ABI break and it's missing symbols
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
<acheronuk> clivejo: as zesty is not the dev release now, the package still builds but might give you an error like that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/30/
<acheronuk> I was actually just looking at the artful fail.
<acheronuk> PIM needs another ABI bump.... sigh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #184: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #169: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/72/
<ahoneybun> clivejo: think you can get nimbusoft to give us a logo to use on : http://kubuntu.org/vendors
<acheronuk> looks familiar https://nimbusoft.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/Screenshot_20170430_155127-1400x788.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #182: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/85/
<ahoneybun> damn Mint pulls in a lot of money
<ahoneybun> almost 8 grand in March
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/7/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ohh new site
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yet it shows GNOME: https://eloquentos.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> they also don't have 17.04 up yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/162/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> now they offer the Kubuntu logo on the key
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #478: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #185: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #339: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #11: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #20: UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #6: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #23: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #8: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #174: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #157: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #11: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #469: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/156/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I dreamed that we made mparillo the ruler of Facebook
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> He was our Lord
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not on facebook, so not MY lord :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> 😂
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #68: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #88: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #108: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #7: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #86: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #101: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #6: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #81: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #133: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #135: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #6: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #6: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #158: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #149: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #151: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #111: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #115: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #79: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #6: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #87: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #8: FIXED in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #89: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #109: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #7: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #102: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #69: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #152: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #134: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #136: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #80: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #150: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #7: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #116: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #7: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #159: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #82: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #112: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #32: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #340: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #69: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #10: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #12: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #305: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-common-internals/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1491: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1491: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1491: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1491: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1491/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/153/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: Got logo, and uploaded to site, feel free change the layout etc
<ahoneybun> lovely thanks clivejo
<clivejo> not sure if the URL is needed if the logo links there
<acheronuk> santa_: going to build the 16.12.3 PIM sources later, so can get those tar'd up ready to give to a MOTU (maybe Rohan). If we can persuade one soon.
<acheronuk> stable 16.12.3 maybe be an easier "sell" to an MOTU
<acheronuk> then we can refresh packageset etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/127/
 * clivejo wonders was mparillo a good or evil facebook lord
<mparillo> All I know is that when I open an incognito window to post to facebook, I feel like I need a shower afterwards.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/30/
<santa_> acheronuk: ack. fyi I finished yesterday the initial version tracker: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html I also plan to write a small script to handle the plasma sru
<mparillo> santa_: The version tracker looks good, and if it is created automagically that is a lot better than trying to update a status wiki page manually. Yesterday, I saw many 5.9.5 modules for Plasma, which matches your archive column, but kinfocenter and plasmashell -v still reported 5.9.4.
<santa_> mparillo: you mean in artful/archive ? that' because it's migrating slowly from -proposed, see: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.9.5_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> VERY VERY slowly!
<santa_> and yes, it's created automagically by a cron job :)
<mparillo> TY, yes I was looking at the Artful Archive column. And I did note that many 5.9.5. packages landed...just not all of them.
<santa_> yeah, well, for accuracy/details we have the graphs, the version tracker is just a summary - so to speak
<santa_> so we know what we need to update where, that was the point of doing it
<santa_> mfw I tried to remember all the versions we have out there: http://jamestlaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/Jackie-Chan-Meme-300x192.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #698: FAILURE in 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #190: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #177: FAILURE in 7.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #173: FAILURE in 8.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #175: FAILURE in 7.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #699: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #191: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #178: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_korganizer build #174: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_korganizer/174/
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm going to stage soon the intended plasma sru for zesty, any objection to that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #176: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #26: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/26/
<acheronuk> santa_: if good to go, then no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #27: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/27/
<santa_> ack, I'm fnishing th script to convert the thing to an sru, I'm not going to push to git inmediatly, just in case
 * acheronuk glares at the test queues!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #34: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #22: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #11: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #32: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #35: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #35: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #23: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #25: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #33: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #36: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1492: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1492: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1492: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1492: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1492/
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_staging/5.9.5_zesty_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.5_zesty.html
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ so far so good
<santa_> yofel: ping?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #183: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #13: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #186: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/186/
<acheronuk> ping santa_ valorie mparillo mamarley etc
<mamarley> pong
<acheronuk> have put sddm 0.14 for artful in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc and ppa:rikmills/sddm-0.14
<acheronuk> please test if you are able
 * mamarley sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<acheronuk> just sddm in my ppa in case you don't want to add staging-misc
<mamarley> I already have staging-misc, so no problem there.
<santa_> ack
<mparillo> What else do I get in staging-misc that might be new, shiny, and fragile?
<acheronuk> new yakuake I think?
<acheronuk> although not much change to that if you don't use wayland if I recalll
<mparillo> Now that is interesting. I got some kf5.33 (I think) packages this morning and now that I boot my AA VM, it comes up black screen with cursor.
<mamarley> acheronuk: sddm 0.14 seems to work here, thanks!
<santa_> mparillo: that might be due to "not all packages are migrating from proposed at the same time" I'll check in a VM
<mparillo> And my normal ctrl alt f3 seems to send the signal to the host, not the vm.
<santa_> what are you using for virtualization?
<mparillo> Oracle VM Virtual Box 5.1.20
<santa_> I think to send ctrl+alt+F1 it was host_key+F1
<santa_> iirc, but don't trust my memory very much
<santa_> apparently each virtualization thing has its trick to do that
<mparillo> Right-control F3 got me tty3
<acheronuk> yes, in my case in VB it is host + (R_CTRL) + Fx
<acheronuk> snap
<santa_> mparillo: btw you might want to try virt-manager. it's a bit more tricky to setup than virtualbox but works great on ubuntu (at least for me)
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<acheronuk> yep
<mparillo> sudo apt update && sudo apt-full-upgrade -y
<mparillo> More kf5.33 packages, sddm 0.14, 
<mparillo> What is the systemd version of sudo poweroff?
<mparillo> systemctl poweroff says the Arch Wiki
<mparillo> And it works.
<mparillo> Restarting the guest
<mparillo> And I have the blinding blue screen.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #184: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/184/
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding KA, do you have any pending issue with it? I have added recently the installation of the bash cmpletion + updated the INSTALL file with your suggestion (mentioning you have to clone the ka-metadata)
<santa_> s/cmpletion/completion/
<mparillo> Starting Plasma, Starting Konsole, apt-cache policy sddm returns: 0.14.0-4
<mparillo> I consider it a success. Even if SDDM does not have the guest login that LightDM had years ago.
<acheronuk> santa_: nothing leaps to mins right now
<santa_> great. I have done so many 'releases' to fix the flaws after "fir tree"
<santa_> I think it will be just "2.0" soon
<acheronuk> santa_: thank you for the work :)
<santa_> finally we have a not yet perfect, but decent tooling! \o/ that will help to correct a bit the manpower lost in the team
<clivejo> or lady power
<santa_> scarlett
<santa_> she made a fair big amount of the work in the early days of plasma 5
<acheronuk> indeed
<mparillo> In one or maybe even two releases in a row, she published more packages than anybody else in the entire *buntu community.
<acheronuk> mparillo: I got up to 3rd in soyuz (package uploads) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<acheronuk> when you are doing 38 plasma packages, 76 frameworks and 230 odd apps packages regularly, you soon get there
<acheronuk> kubuntu has silly numbers now
<acheronuk> santa_: where did the do-all pim exception list go? 
<santa_> acheronuk: it's in ka-metadata on the top level dir, so you can still (black|white)list it
<acheronuk> santa_: so it is! tnx
<ahoneybun> wow krita has a artful build
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~kritalime/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ahoneybun> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: krita): pixel-based image manipulation program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 13687 kB, installed size 55480 kB
<ahoneybun> just a little bit newer in the ppa
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krita/1:3.1.3-0ubuntu1
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<ahoneybun> proposed?
<acheronuk> the bot has not caught up yet it seems
<ahoneybun> ahh
<acheronuk> nope. release
<ahoneybun> thanks acheronuk
<ahoneybun> has anyone heard of a night mode for Plamsa?
<ahoneybun> like how GNOME has
<acheronuk> redshift?
<ahoneybun> but built in
<acheronuk> or do you mean something else?
<ahoneybun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/gnome-night-light-blue-light-filter-linux
<clivejo> https://github.com/kotelnik/plasma-applet-redshift-control
<acheronuk> I have that
<ahoneybun> has Plasma 5 really hit 2 years alread?
<acheronuk> turn it off at this time of night, and the brightness near blinds me!
<clivejo> poor Rik
<ahoneybun> ahh it's in the repos too
<ahoneybun> very nice thanks acheronuk and clivejo
<acheronuk> relatively up to date as well, synced from debian
<santa_> acheronuk: minimal testing for sddm done. i.e. I can login. another topic, if you don't have objections I would like to stage frameworks 5.33 for zesty and xenial
<santa_> my idea is getting frameworks/plasma updated for zesty and xenial in the backports ppa's. plasma 5.8.x lts for xenial
<santa_> regarding applications I would wait for 17.04.1, since 17.04.0 has many file conflicts (see the release-team kde mailing list)
<santa_> also I need to develop some scriptery to cherry-pick some commits from neon to handle the file moving, let me see if I can find a sample....
<santa_> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/konsole.git/commit/?h=Neon/release&id=3ad8580238c3ed299a18f837c41b0f4124298d1c
<acheronuk> report also say kdenlive is a load of cr*p in 17.04.0
<santa_> ↑ like that one. we will need them otherwise upgrades are going to fail
<santa_> what's the deal with kdenlive?
<blaze> kde pim is also crap
<blaze> I mean even crappier than always
<acheronuk> santa_: there are still l10n packages in 17.04.0 I think?
<santa_> I don't know
<valorie> blaze: have you tried the new PIM?
<acheronuk> neon has weird scriptery as they are injecting translation files into git build that don't have them by default
<santa_> ahm, anyway I will focus on frameworks and plasma first
<acheronuk> but I *thought* on our normal tarball builds the combination of tranaltions in apps, + residual l10n would work. 
<acheronuk> but we can stage and find out some time
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
<blaze> valorie: 16.12 is okay in terms of kde pim, but 17.04 is reportedly slow and sluggish
<acheronuk> not 100% convinced on FW upgrade for xenial, but we can try it, test it, and see :)
<santa_> in that regard, frameworks are kind of rolling release
<valorie> blaze: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-pim-update-now-available-for-zesty-zapus-17-04/
<santa_> i.e. kde expects us to update the frameworks along with the plasma 5.8.x lts releases
<valorie> acheronuk has been working on that for awhile
<blaze> valorie: yeah, I've enabled backports already
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. I obviously missed that KDE memo
<blaze> also I'm happy with new kgpg, thank you acheronuk
<santa_> acheronuk: the reason for that is that being libraries, if you have apps using the libraries you will only notice the bug fixes, not features. I think there was various threads about that in the release team mailing list
<santa_> some people argued that decision in any case
<acheronuk> blaze: cool. I don't use PIM much apart from akregator, so good reports are appreciated
<santa_> regarding xenial backports I think it could be good to update the apps to 16.12.x too
<santa_> and just leave plasma @ 5.8
<acheronuk> yeah, I don't feel inclined to do a Qt transition for plasma again in the ppas
<acheronuk> and plasma = 5.8 LTS is a good fit.
<santa_> yeah
<acheronuk> and less destructive for us (and mint)
<acheronuk> *disruptive 
<acheronuk> lol
 * clivejo nods knowingly
<santa_> one of these days I have to dig a bit into mint
<clivejo> see if its hard or soft inside?
<valorie> mint is a plant!
<acheronuk> santa_: worth looking at: http://packages.linuxmint.com/pool/main/m/mint-artwork-kde/
<acheronuk> their artworl/settings package
<clivejo> they use all of our packages don't they?
<clivejo> just make it pretty
<santa_> mostly I want to analyze the whole thing. then we will see
<acheronuk> yep. and a package/upgrade-manager etc
<santa_> cause maybe their forums are good source of feedback, etc.
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, I go on there
<santa_> I know
 * santa_ is a bit like kde secret service working on foreing soil - ubuntu
<santa_> * foreign
<clivejo> KDE have a secret service :O
<acheronuk> what is that supposed to mean?
<ahoneybun> yofel: ping ping
<clivejo> is Harold like M ?
<acheronuk> Harold? Harald? Haruld?
<santa_> I don't have M and I miss that
<santa_> they are all self-assigned missions
<clivejo> or just S
<clivejo> the S in Secret Service
<santa_> so I have no one to report progress. it's a bit weird
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v98u4
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 66bd6f7 Aaron Honeycutt: change 'Muon Discover' to 'Discover' and 'KSnapshot' to 'Spectacle'
<blaze> found a conflict http://paste.ubuntu.com/24494938/
<ahoneybun> dist-upgrade might fix that blaze
<santa_> hmm, I don't think so
<blaze> kdialog package needs a Conflicts rule
<santa_> both provide the same file on zesty and none of them is obsolete
<santa_> wait
<santa_> kde-baseapps-bin is
<santa_> so Breaks/Replaces
<santa_> hmm they are more packages affected
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ so we probably want to do a few SRU's with proper Breaks/Replaces
<santa_> blaze: thanks for telling us about that
<acheronuk> santa_: agreed. 
<blaze> no prob, but can't it just be removed from archive?
<santa_> I guess we can remove it for artful, not sure for zesty. in any case that wouldn't fix the problem since you would get the same problem if you had the package installed there since a previous kubuntu release
<blaze> sure
<acheronuk> santa_: you merging kubuntu-dev-tools?
<acheronuk> as http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<acheronuk> depends kde-baseapps-bin, though not sure what for right this sec......
<acheronuk> if you build the deb
<santa_> I have no idea why is needed either
<santa_> in any case my idea for kubuntu-dev-tools is just moving to KA the few scripts we still use
<acheronuk> that is what I thought
<santa_> I was planning to edit a list in the wiki so we all can make an assessment about each program
<santa_> in any case I think I'm going to rename the lib "lib" to "libka" in KA first I had in mind doing that for 2.1
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v98rt
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 5db33fe Aaron Honeycutt: built latexpdf
<acheronuk> removed that dep and rebuild my -dev-tools deb. we shall see.
<acheronuk> can't imagine it needs it for any or the ummm. 2 scripts I use!
<santa_> which ones? kopypackages and klearppa I presume
<acheronuk> that and update-seeds
<santa_> aha
<acheronuk> which is a trivial script really
<clivejo> what is contents-amd64?
<clivejo> acheronuk: the version of SDDM in your PPA and the one in unstable, is there delta in the packaging?
<valorie> ok, restarting to test new plasma
<clivejo> valorie: can you do anything, or know who to poke about this Network Error . (401) going on?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, as you removed a couple of patches in unstable that still apply to the release tarball
<clivejo> ah, Im uisng the unstable version, and it seems stable for me
<valorie> clivejo: I think that the sysadmins might be the most likely folks to know
<valorie> btw: after a restart, all is working fine with the new plasma
<valorie> $ plasmashell --version
<valorie> plasmashell 5.9.5
<clivejo> plasmashell 5.9.90 :P
<clivejo> mine's better
<valorie> ohhoho
<valorie> still running kci, clivejo?
<clivejo> of course
<clivejo> and Rik keeps breaking it :(
<valorie> can't make omelets without breaking eggs.....
<clivejo> he breaks a lot of eggs!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #860: SUCCESS in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/860/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did I see you releasing krita to artful ?
<clivejo> 3.1.3
<acheronuk> yup
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> just trying to get up-to-date with feeds, emails!
<clivejo> kontact is working again :)
<acheronuk> :D
 * clivejo thanks the kontact fairies
<clivejo> another ABI bump?
<acheronuk> yes :(
<clivejo> hummmm
<acheronuk> hummmm... what?
<clivejo> rather annoying
<acheronuk> yes.
<valorie> are we backporting anything to 16.04?
<valorie> haven't updated that machine for awhile
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/185/
<santa_> valorie: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html I would like to backport frameworks 5.33, we also have to update the 5.8.x plasma lts
<santa_> and maybe apps but that will come later
<valorie> ok, so not done yet
<valorie> I'll wait
<santa_> yeap, I was trying to backport fw for zesty, but I hit some packaging bizarreness with the tooling
<valorie> just as a test?
<valorie> I mean, dunno how long it is worthwhile to do the work for zesty
<valorie> beyond security....
<santa_> I think it would be good to have the latest stable kde versions on zesty
<santa_> we also have that plasma 5.9.5 sru on the table
<valorie> running it now, it's great!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #9: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Personally unless it's a security measure, updates should be the LTS now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/18/
<valorie> ahoneybun: we support zesty for 9 months though
<valorie> so *some* work is worthwhile
<valorie> at least until the next release
<valorie> now xenial is forgotten
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/21/
<clivejo> when can we forget about yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Xenial is not forgotten
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's still an LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And deserves updates to backports
<valorie> oops, got them confused
<valorie> it's yakkety that's done 
<valorie> I hate these silly names
<valorie> just use the numbers
<santa_> yeah it's nice to keep the backports updated for both xenial and zesty, regarding yakkety I don't plan to make any backport but I don't prevent anyone else from doing it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/12/
<santa_> regarding lts'es and latest stables it's a very good thing to keep the backports in shape because the versions there are the ones actually supported by KDE
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/8/
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/19/
<valorie> oh, July 2017, yakkety isn't quite gone
<valorie> I stopped seeding the torrents though
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #58: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #10: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #192: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #192: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #6: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #10: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #26: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #26: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #26: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #23: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #25: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #37: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #448: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #32: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #34: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/11/
<ahoneybun> !info kdeconnect zesty
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 407 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<ahoneybun> !info kdeconnect-plasma zesty
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect): Transitional package (kdeconnect-plasma -> kdeconnect). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 3 kB, installed size 18 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #186: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #193: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #193: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #449: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #33: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #479: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #158: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #27: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #24: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #37: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #19: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #38: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #35: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #28: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #37: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #7: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #13: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #27: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #27: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #13: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #7: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #9: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #10: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #10: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #9: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #34: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #14: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #8: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #12: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #7: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #7: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #29: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #10: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #35: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #9: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #10: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #14: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #11: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #29: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #159: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #155: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #10: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #10: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #28: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #10: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #11: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kproperty build #8: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #28: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #35: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #11: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #14: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #8: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #10: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #14: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevplatform build #9: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevplatform/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #10: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #13: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #156: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #160: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #470: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #8: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #12: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #20: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/20/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #37: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/28/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kmail 5.4.3 is the one now in backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I found a bug, can someone please confirm?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have split the view: messages on the left, and preview on the right
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if I click a link from an email, to be opened in firefox, the message list view, get's duplicated over the message preview
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and Ican't shake it of, unless I restart kontact
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #161: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #157: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/157/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3AV8vKzU/file_2531.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> like doing that?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Can only try it witha draft, as I don't use kmail. but seems ok with that.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 1280x1159) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tATZXP77/file_2533.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> something like this
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> as you see the toolbar
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it get's duplicated
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but with the message view
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nope. don't get that. but as said, I can't test with a fully set up kmail/kontact as you have
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #31: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #10: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #17: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #13: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #17: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #12: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #15: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #39: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #34: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #38: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #36: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #25: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #39: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #28: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1493: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1493: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1493: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1493: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1493/
<clivejo> acheronuk: got an email from Sunderland93 regarding krita on 16.04, did you get it too?
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> what is he/she asking?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's asking about krita
<clivejo> I got that bit ! DUH
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> oh... I couldn't tell
 * clivejo shows teeth at ovi one
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure really, as we have qt 5.6.1 in backports which I *think* is high enough
<clivejo> are you intending to backport the latest version of krita?
<clivejo> the one that is in artful
<clivejo> do you want to reply, or shall I?
<acheronuk> clivejo: just going to try building VC for xenial 1st
<acheronuk> then I can try
<clivejo> hi Vorap
<Vorap> Hey clivejo
<clivejo> how are things?
<Vorap> Things are good, a lot going on with school, what about you
<Vorap> ?
<clivejo> just very busy with other hats at the moment
<Vorap> Yeah, I feel you
<Vorap> Got anything special going on atm?
<clivejo> nothing special no, still clearing up after Doris
<Vorap> Doris? What am I missing here?'
<clivejo> oh sorry, a storm that hit, was called Doris
<clivejo> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/barometer/uk-storm-centre/storm-doris
<Vorap> No worries :)  figured that it was something like that
<clivejo> for some reason they name them now :/
<Vorap> They haven't done that before?
<clivejo> not until about year or two ago
<Vorap> Aah
<clivejo> next one is Fleur
<clivejo> can;t wait!
<Vorap> eesh D:
<acheronuk> clivejo: backport build for krita uploaded to staging-misc
<acheronuk> will see what happens to that before replying
<clivejo> vc built ok?
<acheronuk> one I lowered the debhelper dep, seems to for amd64 & i386
<acheronuk> clivejo, santa_ PIM 16.12.3 uploaded it seems
<santa_> acheronuk: really? \o/ we owe a beer to... who?
<acheronuk> santa_: much beer for shadeslayer ^^^^
<shadeslayer> I'll take a Bloody Mary
<acheronuk> lol
<mamarley> Much beer, so intoxication.  Wow.
<santa_> shadeslayer: thank you very very much
<mamarley> Thanks! 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Thank you shadeslayer, big hugs! You're a star
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
 * kfunk tries newer kdepim now that it landed in backports
<kfunk> don't disappoint me :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oaztnaSe/file_2555.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yasss
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Awesome stickers
<mparillo> I just got a big upgrade to AA this morning. It looked like the rest of Plasma 5.9.5. But it seems as if Plasma 'forgot' all my installed applications. So I alt-f2 for krunner, and start typing, and no suggestions come up.  Even if I type a complete application (say kate) in krunner, nothing happens. 
<mparillo> Same for the kicker application launcher. I can select kate and it loads, but if I start to type kate, it does not give a suggestion, and if I type kate and hit enter, nothing happens.
<mparillo> Is it possible there is still one more Plasma 5.9.5 component coming that enables this?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks a ton shadeslayer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1494: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1494: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1494: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1494: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1494/
<KurousagiMK2> ‎mparillo‎: on VM no problem, http://i.imgur.com/tlRaZuN.png (proposed enabled)
<shadeslayer> yw
<mparillo> KurousagiMK2: Thank you. So it is just me. Maybe tomorrow will bring fresh updates.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mparillo. think all of plasma should be through now?
<mparillo> I got another bunch of 5.9.5. updates this morning. However, something funny happened. I could no longer type partial names in krunner and have them complete. Nor could I type applications (even the complete name) into krunner or the kicker application launcher, hit enter, and have them execute. So I could start kate from the kicker, but not from krunner. Let me fire up the VM again and see if there are any hanging updates 
<mparillo> for me.
<acheronuk> sounds a little like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1633721
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633721 in polkit-kde-agent-1 (Ubuntu) "Weird input behaviour in some Plasma stuff (Kicker, KRunner, privilege window)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> acheronuk: No, new updates. But it might just be me. KurousagiMK2	‎mparillo‎: on VM no problem, http://i.imgur.com/tlRaZuN.png (proposed enabled)
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I'm seeinthe same effects, also righjt clicking on the desktop no longer opend the context menu
<BluesKaj> brb, gonna logout and back
<acheronuk> all 100% ok here
<mparillo> acheronuk: Did you do a clean install from the ISO, or magic sed scripts ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sed. don't think I would trust iso installs at this point in the cycle
<mparillo> Maybe the ISO is missing a file that is supplied by the previous release.
<mparillo> Or something moved.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> will have to see whan frameworks 5.33 fully migrates. I take it you don't have staging for that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/6/
<mparillo> I could add staging-frameworks when you think 5.33 is in AA for -staging.
<acheronuk> mparillo: well, until the migrate you will be using plasma-framework and krunner etc 5.31 with other frameworks which are 5.33 and new plasma, so might be a bit glitchy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/11/
<mparillo> Is frameworks 5.33 fully in -staging?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<mparillo> OK, starting my AA VM now, and will sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<mparillo> 79 packages to upgrade and two new ones.
<acheronuk> I always test the staging first, to make sure it seems ok, so i don't get these issues with half transitioned stuff most of the time
<mparillo> acheronuk: Thank you. That did it. krunner works again with partial program names. kinfocenter reports Plasma 5.9.5 and KDE Frameworks 5.33. BluesKaj can upgrade if he wants his right mouse button to work on the background, my system tray icons came back and the kicker allows me to type application names again.
<acheronuk> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #37 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #194: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #37: ABORTED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #195: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/195/
<BluesKaj> ok mparillo, added the staging ppa and now I have krunner working correctly 
<BluesKaj> removed the ppa after rebooting for safety's sake
<BluesKaj> BB tomorrow...take care
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #226: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/226/
<clivejo> acheronuk!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/227/
<mparillo> So how many successful tests do we need in -staging before it can migrate to -landing, and we can blast calls for testers? It looks to me like Plasma 5.9.5 and KDE Frameworks 5.33 are ready for testing. Is there a new release of Apps we want to deploy simultaneously? With or without PIM?
<ahoneybun> is that for ZZ?
<mparillo> BluesKaj and I have been testing on AA. Both in a VM. I think he used sed on his sources. I used the ISO the first or second day it was posted.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: I'm on AA real hardware
<ahoneybun> just got all of 5.9.5 and 5.33
<mparillo> From -staging?
<ahoneybun> no
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/29/
<ahoneybun> just normal repos
<mparillo> So, I should give green checkboxes to AA Archive? https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5.9.5, Frameworks 5.33 on normal AA archive here
<ahoneybun> that's super nice mparillo
<mparillo> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ is updated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/30/
<ahoneybun> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1766 kB, installed size 8932 kB
<ahoneybun> !info plasma-framework
<ubottu> plasma-framework (source: plasma-framework): Plasma Runtime components. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.31.0-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 3460 kB, installed size 6198 kB
<ahoneybun> weird not updated there
<mparillo> I am pretty sure I needed to sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks before I got 5.33.
<ahoneybun> I wonder if it's from riks ppa
<ahoneybun> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fr96gN4T/file_2566.jpg
<mparillo> Well, I can either edit the status page, or just beg for a 5.33 push to the AA Archive.
<ahoneybun> idk how I got it
<ahoneybun> it has to be in the archicve
<ahoneybun> *archive
<mparillo> There is always the ever-helpful bash history.
<ahoneybun> I only have my ppa and riks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think we have PIM in the archive for ZZ now
<clivejo> not yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh
<clivejo> oh no
<clivejo> not ZZ
<clivejo> AA
<clivejo> ZZ should be in backports?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #299: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #861: UNSTABLE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #841: UNSTABLE in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #194: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
<acheronuk> clivejo: what? not my fault every time kmail/kontact breaks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/9/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> tis!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/10/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/10/
<ahoneybun> well found where our slideshow came from: v
<ahoneybun> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-0.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/10/
<valorie> ahoneybun: I remember that!
<ahoneybun> our slideshow still looks like that kinda lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #187: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #29: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #158: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #450: STILL FAILING in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #162: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #300: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #195: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #480: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #188: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #451: STILL FAILING in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #159: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #139: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #69: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #132: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #153: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #100: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #133: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #369: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #134: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #149: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #111: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #138: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #89: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #85: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #124: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #178: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #156: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #128: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #141: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #141: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #129: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #90: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #135: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kruler build #134: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kruler/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #139: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #140: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #133: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #157: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #142: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #125: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #142: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #179: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #86: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #101: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #154: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #370: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #150: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #129: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #27: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #28: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #35: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #34: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #14: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #9: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #29: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #37: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #28: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #29: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #130: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #35: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #36: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #13: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #15: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #9: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #38: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #36: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #29: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #8: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #11: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #13: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #37: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #37: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #471: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #427: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #27: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #42: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/9/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/13/
<valorie> !info twinkle
<ubottu> twinkle (source: twinkle): Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) SIP Phone (GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.10.1+dfsg-2 (artful), package size 1537 kB, installed size 5670 kB
<valorie> !info libqt5declarative5
<ubottu> Package libqt5declarative5 does not exist in artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #43: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #36: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #946: FAILURE in 9.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #428: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #37: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #472: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/166/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> santa_: getting lots of failed emails for xenial staging of frameworks
<acheronuk> maybe not all the qt/pyqt that is in backports for Xenial is in staging ppa? or the staging ppa should depend on backports while staging backports for Xenial?
<santa_> the graph is wrong
<santa_> and the kubuntu-retry-builds behaviour
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/44/
<santa_> let me try to fix that updating the metadata...
<acheronuk> the emails are not. sbuild-build-depends-kitemmodels-dummy : Depends: python-pyqt5 but it is not going to be installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1495: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1495/
<acheronuk> there is no pyqt built for qt 5.6 in the staging ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1495: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1495: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1495: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1495/
<santa_> acheronuk: that should be of no consequence I think. the problem is: if the graph is worng, the kubuntu-retry-builds behaviour is going to be wrong, because it uses the graph to find out which packages should be rebuilt
<santa_> maybe there's an additional problem, but I don't think so
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.33_xenial_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> ↑ in the next cron run breeze should be relocated in its actual place
<santa_> now is right after e-c-m which is wrong given it's current build depends field
<acheronuk> python-pyqt5 seems not installable, which I would be surprised can be sorted by and script adjustment.
<santa_> we will see. in any case the medata had to be corrected before any further action
<santa_> btw almost there with fw 5.33 and artful http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.33_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I have been watching and prodding tests. slowness has been the HUUUUGE armhf test queue for the most part
<santa_> yeah, post-release massive syncs and uploads I guess
<santa_> acheronuk: btw in ktexteditor I forgot to push a commit adding a build depend, maybe you could upload an ubuntu2 package to artful? my apologies for the omission
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, just saw that commit
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktexteditor/5.33.0-0ubuntu2
<santa_> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #947: STILL FAILING in 7.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/947/
<acheronuk> np :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktexteditor build #948: FIXED in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktexteditor/948/
<ahoneybun> k3b is now in Apps: https://dot.kde.org/2017/05/02/have-you-heard-kde-applications-1704-and-plasma-595-now-available
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #312: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #134: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/134/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/13/
<santa_> acheronuk: so, indeed we still have the pyqt issue http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.33_xenial_retry_builds.pdf and we also have the kwallet blocked by gpgme
<santa_> so I have this draft plan:
<santa_> reagrding the pyqt issue I think we should remove the build depends on pyqt for now
<santa_> the reason for this is that we are not shipping the python bindings yet
<santa_> we could do that in the future either merging or cherry-picking stuff from kde neon, see:
<santa_> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/frameworks/kitemmodels.git/commit/?h=Neon/python-bindings&id=b8f313463a6e1721a6fea51ab0a31074d6c05599
<acheronuk> santa_: I have a feeling someone added that dep to trying silencing a KCI nag
<santa_> in any case I think it shouldn't build depend on python-pyqt5 since that would be needed for runtime, not build time
<acheronuk> and gpgme upgrade for backports. the idea of that makes me shudder, but maybe could be ok
<santa_> yeah, I'm going to do that
<acheronuk> we can do and test consequences
<santa_> if any of both proposed actions has problems we could always try find out alternatives
<acheronuk> ack
<acheronuk> santa_: however, a wider point
<acheronuk> when staging for xenial backports, the staging ppa should either (a) contain the backport components of Qt/Pyqt etc that are in the backports ppa, or (b) have the backports ppa temporarily set as a depends in staging
<acheronuk> staging has the xenial backports Qt, but not the pyqt built against that
<acheronuk> in this case it matter not if we can remove that dep, but in general we need to match the 2
<santa_> acheronuk: that's a good point indeed we should build against the qt in the backports ppa one way or another
<santa_> so... what about creating a staging ppa for Qt?
<santa_> this way we could add it pemanently to all the other staging ppa's
<acheronuk> could be an option, or call it something like a backports build depends ppa?
<acheronuk> as may be other stuff
<acheronuk> dunno. will have to have a think. but we need a reliable way, rather than randomly copying things across or regularly altering ppa build depends
<santa_> the thing is: we might need newer unreleased Qt packages even for the development version of ubuntu
<santa_> that happened in the past
<santa_> so I think the best options would be:
<acheronuk> indeed. food for though
<acheronuk> *thought
<santa_> a) create a "Qt Staging" ppa and a "Staging Dependencies" ppa
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry. going to have to dash. will be back later to pick this up
<santa_> or
<santa_> b)  create "Staging Dependencies" ppa and put there Qt and things like gpgme1.0
<santa_> acheronuk: np, see you later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1496: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1496: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1496: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1496: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1496/
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.33_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> just one autotest awy from migrating the remaining bits
<santa_> acheronuk: whenever you are back could you please give me a ping?
<clivejo> santa_: you need something poked?
<santa_> clivejo: nope, I wanted to discuss the possible creation of a qt staging ppa
<santa_> so this way we won't have to opy packages from one ppa to another continuously when backporting something
<santa_> s/opy/copy/
<santa_> also it would make things easier when we need our own custom qt packages
 * clivejo wonders what the status of the Qt train PPA's is
<santa_> and well, we also have the plasma 5.9.5 sru on the table
<clivejo> there should be a Qt team on LP
<clivejo> maybe we could use that
<ahoneybun> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.5-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1766 kB, installed size 8932 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #301: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #862: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #842: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #11: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #17: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #452: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #164: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #160: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #151: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #353: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #138: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #190: STILL FAILING in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #453: STILL FAILING in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #152: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #40: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #481: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalgebra build #12: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalgebra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #15: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #354: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #139: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #4: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #229: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #13: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/13/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #179: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #180: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #11: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #14: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #355: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #13: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #135: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #15: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #13: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #153: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #473: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/12/
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry I didn't get back to you :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #140: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/140/
<acheronuk> santa_: not really sure about multiplying our ppas more. think I would want yofel's opinion on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/16/
<yofel> acheronuk: sorry, tl;dr?
<santa_> acheronuk: no prob we all have al life :)
<santa_> yofel: we were backporting frameworks to xenial; it must be built against  Qt 5.6 (which right now is only available in the backports ppa but not on any other ppa) xenial archive provides Qt 5.5.1 so my proposal is creating a Qt staging ppa providing new Qt versions (in case we need them) and adding it permantly as a dependency of the other staging ppas
<santa_> so this way we won't have to copy packages from here and there continuously
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html
<santa_> jftr
<acheronuk> santa_: staging-frameworks & staging-plasma has Qt 5.6.1 - that table suggests that they don't
<clivejo> yeah, seems to be missing staging data
<santa_> ... which is another problem of not having a staging ppa specific for Qt
<clivejo> but even for apps
<santa_> also consider "Emerald Lake" https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/
 * acheronuk looks at backports-landing
<acheronuk> I guess that yakkety packages in there can go!
<clivejo> I'd wait until after EOL
<clivejo> god knows who is using them :(
<santa_> yes, in case we know about a security issue or something like that
<acheronuk> clivejo: they have all been copied to actual backports, so defunct
<clivejo> ok
<santa_> acheronuk: staging frameworks doesn't have Qt 5.6.1, that's why we are having this conversation
<acheronuk> hmmm we also have packages for 12.04 in backports and update ppas
<acheronuk> santa_: it does
<acheronuk> santa_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=qt&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<acheronuk> santa_: just pyqt5 taht is missing I think?
<santa_> acheronuk: indeed, so we have that bit missing I guess
<santa_> in cany case not having a ppa for Qt makes things unnecesarily hard to handle
<acheronuk> It in backports PPA, so obviouslt just got missed
<clivejo> acheronuk: what PPA's did the Qt guys use before?
<clivejo> you know that train thingie?
<acheronuk> clivejo: lemmer check. think it might have been binned?
<clivejo> LOL you know my memory!
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/
<acheronuk> But we can't use that
<clivejo> is that Canonical only?
<acheronuk> it has some newer patches to Qt than the ones we originally copied accross for our ppas
<acheronuk> and if I recall, when I tried to build backport stuff like VLC etc against those, everything started segfaulting
<acheronuk> the versions in our backports are slightly older, but seem fine and stable
<acheronuk> as far as it goes, anyway
<clivejo> Id kinda like to know who else is interested in maintaining it
<clivejo> ie timo et al
<santa_> wheter we end up maintaining Qt packages or not, the best way to go is dealing with them with KA in the very same way we deal with frameworks/plasma/applications
<santa_> maybe except for KCI
<clivejo> if there isn't a sustainable effort elsewhere in Ubuntu land, we may need to tke it under our umbrella
<santa_> and let me cover the other case:
<clivejo> it is in our packageset and we can upload most of it
<acheronuk> well the packages in it now are useless to us. well mostly. can maybe cherry pick patches from the builds that don't break things
<acheronuk> that's what I did for the timezone fix months ago
<santa_> if someone else maintains it we should "pretend we do"
<santa_> so we could handle it in the same way we handle our frameworks/plasma/apps packaging
<clivejo> but I do like the idea of having a staging-qt PPA for ourselves and having KA tools for it
<santa_> that's the thing
<santa_> because the last time acheronuk built custom packages for Qt he had to do it manually because KA doesn't work against them, right?
<yofel> I wouldn't mind adding one, but in the past the reason for the copy was a way to solve the "target to develop for" problem. And people forgetting to switch PPA dependencies as neccessary.
<yofel> Having *just* Qt as a dep is not a sufficient guarantee that what you're building will work in the backports, only the full backports archive as a dep is
<clivejo> would we be stepping on others toes by taking back control of it?
<yofel> technically, when the desktop team took over control it was agreed that they may not step on *our* toes with their work. Problem lately was just that we had no resources to actually maintain anything and let them do the work. The person who does the work decides how it's done
<clivejo> with the recent changes, is there still a "desktop team"
<yofel> possibly not
<santa_> even if we don't claim ownership the best way to deal with qt is having our set of git clones, a staging ppa for it and making KA able to deal with the "qt" release type
<clivejo> santa_: I'm inclined to agree
<yofel> I not so much. What's the actual problem you're trying to solve here?
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I though staging has the backports PPA as a dep. was a little surprised it didn't
<santa_> "Problem lately was just that we had no resources to actually maintain anything and let them do the work"
<santa_> I think the actual problem is, that we aren't automating it properly
<clivejo> not a problem yet, just thinking ahead
<santa_> it was in the past, not being able to deal with qt properly means we may get our work on kde hindered
<yofel> we are basing it on debian's work, and IMO they're doing a really good job with Qt
<clivejo> santa is doing a lot of work on the tooling and it would make sense to develop those tools whilst it is general quiet
<clivejo> maybe even consider adding Qt to KCI
<yofel> I'm not against adding Qt to KCI per se if you need it as a dep, but only as long as those builds don't have an influence on the release packaging
<acheronuk> ummm, I'd rather not
<yofel> I mean, you *could* build the alioth repository contents
<yofel> then nobody gets the idea to actually write something into it
<acheronuk> Even Neon are not keen on new stuff enough to track Qt on their CI
<yofel> didn't they have Qt?
<yofel> have to run for a bit, brb
<acheronuk> yofel: stable builds
<acheronuk> based off debian
<acheronuk> or for a while 5.7 before debain had complete it
<acheronuk> but never tracking upstream git as far as I know
<clivejo> acheronuk: what would you propose?
<acheronuk> and when debian caught up, debian had done some different package naming that Neon did, so they now have some or build deps to compensate
<acheronuk> clivejo: keep with the newest that we are likely to get. i.e. what debian have, or are preparing
<clivejo> that's what worries me with tracking Debian
<clivejo> they work in waves
<clivejo> one minute they are really up-to-date, next falling way behind
<acheronuk> the CI is to help us to make releases, not to satisfy our desire for the newest and shiniest
<acheronuk> though sometime it can :)
<clivejo> LOL I see it more as the lone lookout guard walking in front of an army :P
<acheronuk> we can maybe do stable release ahead of them *if* it looks approbate. nothing stopping that.
<clivejo> he goes over the cliff in the dark, so the army don't!
<acheronuk> but taht will depend on release cycles, and what upstream minimum depends are
<acheronuk> lol. can be like that.
<clivejo> take PIM for example
<clivejo> I consider debian to be very much lagging there
<acheronuk> personally I think we need to on a case by case basis, decide what Qt to put in KCI. an automated approach is no good for that
<acheronuk> though we could get the CI to do the stable builds we choose for us
<acheronuk> rather than a manual staging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #20: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/20/
<santa_> reboot, brb
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1497: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1497: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1497: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1497: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktouch build #289: FAILURE in 7.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktouch/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktouch build #290: FIXED in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktouch/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #191: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #8: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #7: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktouch build #9: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktouch/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #192: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1498: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1498: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1498: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1498: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1498/
<mparillo> My AA VM already had frameworks 5.33 from staging-frameworks, but it looks as if I am getting them again, now from the archive.
<acheronuk> mparillo: you will. the staging version is deliberately versioned to make that happen.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> is that why we do that?
<acheronuk> so we can test what we are going to upload from/in the ppa, which gets replaced by the archive upload when that is available.
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep. same with other ppas. so a ppa version always gets replaced by an equivalent archive version, should that become available.
<mparillo> So, even if I was a little early adding 5.33 to the Archive column in the status page (https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/), we are good now.
<acheronuk> mparillo: yes, all frameworks 5.33 is now in the release pocket in the archive 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> mparillo, it takes a while for packages we upload to make it into the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> there are a series of tests which have to take place
<mparillo> And no immediate, obvious breakage after a re-boot of the VM. Dolphin reports KDE Frameworks 5.33.0/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> no huge changes in artful yet really
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> plasma 5.10 is looking nice though
<clivejo> I do like the audio control on the lock screen
<Vorap> Hey people
<clivejo> hi vorap
<Vorap> hey clivejo
<Vorap> What's up?
<clivejo> waiting on a barrel to fill!
<clivejo> you?
<Vorap> Oh, how lovely, I just got back from dinner
<clivejo> I'd better get back to it
<Vorap> Okay man :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #33: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #38: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: plasma-browser-integration repo no longer needs override rule
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #49: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #49: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #49: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #49: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1499: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1499: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1499: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1499: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #766: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #767: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #768: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #769: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/769/
<acheronuk> GCC 7 by default?
<acheronuk> seems so!
<clivejo> when/where?
<acheronuk> clivejo: my artful here just got the upgrade
<clivejo> mine is Ubuntu 6.3.0-14ubuntu3
<acheronuk> and looks like say https://launchpadlibrarian.net/318363363/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.babe_0.0.0.1+p17.10+git20170504.1613-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> just used 1:7.1.0-3ubuntu1
<acheronuk> to build on artful
<clivejo> oooo
 * acheronuk waits for all sorts of compiler issues.....
<mamarley> On my box, some GCC 7 libraries did get installed recently, but gcc-defaults still seems to be at 6.3.
<mamarley> And "gcc --version" gives me "gcc (Ubuntu 6.3.0-14ubuntu3) 6.3.0 20170415".
<acheronuk> ah. read the wrong bit in the buildlog
<acheronuk> "The C compiler identification is GNU 6.3.0"
<acheronuk> ok, so not quite yet, even though the 7.1 libs get installed in a build
<mamarley> It wouldn't surprise me a bit if they switch to 7.1 before long though.
<acheronuk> nope. I was 1/2 expecting it, hence jumped the gun
<blaze> one major gcc upgrade every year, yeah
<blaze> I would prefer to see Qt 5.9 making it's way to artful rather than gcc 7
<mamarley> Por que no los dos?
<clivejo> what about Qt5.9 and GCC 7?
<acheronuk> both please
 * clivejo picks sand out of his hair
<acheronuk> been surfin?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #39: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/39/
<clivejo> not quite
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #18: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #770: FIXED in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/770/
<blaze> people can only tolerate one big change at a time, that's how society works
<blaze> and that's why Qt 5.9 and not GCC 7
<clivejo> some can't even tolerate that!
<mamarley> I don't expect that they will happen at the same time, but I do expect both will happen for Artful.
<acheronuk> clivejo: plasma 5.9.5 is the last 5.9 update?
<clivejo> I think so
<acheronuk> I wonder if we might stage the 5.10 beta then when it comes?
<clivejo> did I read somewhere it is delayed?
<acheronuk> only slightly
<acheronuk> dunno. can see when the time comes
<clivejo> 5.9.95 due on 11th
<clivejo> well available for packagers
<clivejo> with release on the 25th
<clivejo> 5.10 on the 25th
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/16/
<acheronuk> might be nice if possible. depends if the create the 5.10 branches in KDE git at that point, and the frameworks we have is compatible
<clivejo> where are we up to with apps?
<clivejo> well PIM
<acheronuk> still in the new queue. not one got through yet
<acheronuk> will probably be in there for weeks
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> and sddm 0.14.0 seems to be working ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/19/
<acheronuk> no adverse reports, anyway so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #40: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/40/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: my laptop works fine still
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #7: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #17: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #8: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #15: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kitemmodels build #931: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kitemmodels/931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kitemmodels build #932: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kitemmodels/932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #474: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #302: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #863: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/863/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #843: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/14/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gpgmepp build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gpgmepp/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kremotecontrol build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kremotecontrol/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #192: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sweeper build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sweeper/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-grub build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-grub/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_jovie build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_jovie/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_poxml build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_poxml/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkscreen build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkscreen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #451: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeedu-data build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeedu-data/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gpgmepp build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gpgmepp/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #303: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/36/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Vorap> Morning
<acheronuk> Morning :)
 * acheronuk looks a KCI
<acheronuk> LP timeouts and a ubuntu dev seemingly trying to rebuild half the archive in his ppa..... = lots of fails :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #12: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #8: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #6: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-nm build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-nm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #305: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #174: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #113: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #319: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #398: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #237: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #280: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kruler build #409: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kruler/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #346: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #366: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #357: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #372: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #381: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #378: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #410: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #230: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #165: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #285: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #321: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #400: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #482: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/482/
<fos> I'm currently wondering about Multiarch support in Kubuntu - it seems it's not supported, correct?
<fos> for the Kubuntu specific packages at least
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what package?
<fos> Various: For example the kdialog package, but also libs like libkfile4 or libdlrestrictions1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #161: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #188: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/188/
<clivejo> fos: multi arch is supported if possible, however some software is just not designed to work on all Ubuntu's supported arch types
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdialog/16.12.3-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> according to that kdislog is being built for amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, ppc64el and s390x without build errors
 * acheronuk heads to country pub
<fos> clivejo: Which Multiarch I mean the one from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<fos> i.e. being able to use i386 and amd64 packages in parallel
<clivejo> in parallel?
<clivejo> I don't understand
<fos> or in other words: if I have a 32 bit only software, I'll also have to install the 32 bit dependencies in addition to the 64 bit packages
<fos> exactly
<clivejo> some data packages are multi arch
<clivejo> as they don't have arch dependant binaries 
<clivejo> can you show me an example?
<fos> Let's take the package libdlrestrictions1 as an example, because that one has a simple structure
<clivejo> what source package?
<fos> When you have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/i386/libdlrestrictions1/filelist you can see that it's installing it's libraries into /usr/lib
<fos> Source package is http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/i386/libdlrestrictions1/filelist
<fos> I meant pkg-kde-tools of course
<fos> If you wanted to use a 32 bit application which would require that package on a 64 bit distribution now this wouldn't be possible, as both the i386 and the amd64 package are installing themselves into /usr/lib
<fos> Multiarch capable packages would install themselves into /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu respectively (or whatever architecture the packages are build for), so you would be able to install them in parallel
<fos> As the files in /usr/share/doc are identical in both versions of the package dpkg won't complain because of duplicate files either.
<yofel> we support multiarch for a couple packages, but we don't exactly pay attention to it. pkg-kde-tools should be fixable and someone should send a patch to debian for that
<yofel> but many kde libraries also bundle some runtime executables with them and are not multiarch capable, which is why we usually don't bother with it
<fos> I've seen that, and that seems to be hard to resolve indeed...
<fos> Where is the current upstream development of the packages anyway? Debian or Ubuntu?
<clivejo> both
<clivejo> our packaging - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/pkg-kde-tools
<clivejo> Debian packaging - https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fos> Thanks! So just to sum it up: You are not actively working on complete Multiarch support, but you wouldn't complain about patches, correct?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #411: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #166: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #114: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters build #238: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross-interpreters/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #382: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #192: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #306: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #320: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kruler build #410: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kruler/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbruch build #401: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbruch/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kturtle build #281: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kturtle/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #358: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #483: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #347: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #367: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings build #379: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdebugsettings/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #175: FIXED in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #162: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #373: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #399: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #322: FIXED in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #231: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #286: FIXED in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #30: FIXED in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #24: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreenlocker build #40: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreenlocker/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #28: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #34: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-python build #24: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-python/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #28: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konsole build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kldap build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kldap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #17: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kturtle build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kturtle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kreport build #9: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kreport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #17: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #31: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfloppy build #7: FIXED in 3 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfloppy/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #35: FIXED in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #29: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kio-extras build #34: FIXED in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kio-extras/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #28: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-runner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #13: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-scripts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kholidays build #30: FIXED in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kholidays/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #29: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_milou build #17: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_milou/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #34: FIXED in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-pa build #12: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-pa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #34: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #18: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #16: FIXED in 3 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #30: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimap build #28: FIXED in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kate build #27: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kate/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #15: FIXED in 3 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #32: FIXED in 3 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #189: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What other arch other then 32 and 64 would there be need for
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Other then arm I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1500: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1500: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1500/
<yofel> well, there's also still ppc64el, but the point of multiarch is in being generic and not having to care about that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1500: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1500/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> PowerPC?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1500: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1500/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I thought that was dead
<yofel> the 32bit edition is
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahhh damn hoped it had
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Anyone done retries of the KCI builds that timed out overnight?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Not I
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kremotecontrol build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kremotecontrol/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_poxml build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_poxml/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmime build #15: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kppp build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kppp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #17: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfilereplace build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfilereplace/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #13: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccessible build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccessible/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Logged in and did some just now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #19: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_jovie build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_jovie/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkface build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkface/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gpgmepp build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gpgmepp/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksaneplugin build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksaneplugin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksirk build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkexiv2 build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkexiv2/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcontacts build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcontacts/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1501: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1501: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1501: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1501: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1501/
<santa_> acheronuk: around?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Wpis w Google+, którego autorem jest Agustín Kanashiro … https://plus.google.com/115264491757560227843/posts/MDYteDDQCd2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #32: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #228: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #33: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #229: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/229/
<clivejo> acheronuk yofel: any of you guys unable to log into KCI web interface?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #26: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #228: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #27: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #229: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #16: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #18: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #17: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #19: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/19/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-06
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, yes, I can
<clivejo> Unable to find an on-going OpenID session. Could it be that you have multiple host names for your Jenkins and you started the authentication in one host name and landed back on another? If so configure the correct Jenkins root URL so that those two host names will be the same
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #178: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/178/
<acheronuk> The 1st bit I definitely sometimes get
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry again I was not about earlier
<clivejo> Friday lunch drink turn out to be a session?!?
<acheronuk> sadly no
<clivejo> does soundkonverter build with the new kf5 libs?
<acheronuk> not tried the port yet, but I think it went in mageia cauldron
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
<clivejo> another one for KCI?
<acheronuk> no commits to that KF5 port for nearly a year :/
<acheronuk> and https://bugs.mageia.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20514 sounds not 100% complete
<clivejo> hummm
<ubottu> bugs.mageia.org bug 20514 in RPM Packages "soundkonverter missing in cauldron" [Normal,Assigned]
<acheronuk> or still WIP at least
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, Np. What about the plasma 5.9.5 sru? I have been using the packages already and valorie too.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwin build #27: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwin/27/
<clivejo> where is the SRU BR?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Btw I'm kind of falling asleep. Would you guys be available tomorrow afternoon?
<clivejo> I'm afraid I won't
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @clivejo, It's in staging.
<acheronuk> #1687444
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/18/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html
<clivejo> LP #1687444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687444
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #230: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #230: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #5: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/5/
<acheronuk> santa_: I hope I can be
<clivejo> valorie: can you add your support on this BR?
<acheronuk> think valorie is off ITC for the weekend?
<acheronuk> *IRC
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you tested the 5.9.5 packages?
<acheronuk> only it artful
<acheronuk> *in
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> tired fingers
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #34: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-workspace build #28: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-workspace/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #20: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm build #7: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #7: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #15: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/8/
<valorie> santa_: clivejo, supported on the BR
<valorie> got into IRC to help a guy fix a bug in KDE trash
<valorie> anybody know where that code lives?
<valorie> google isn't helping me
<acheronuk> KDE trash?
<acheronuk> bug link?
<acheronuk> kio maybe. dunno. or is this the plasma icon?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #137: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiagram build #12: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #142: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #27: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #10: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #174: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #165: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #161: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #24: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #36: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #35: FIXED in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kubrick build #36: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kubrick/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #38: FIXED in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksshaskpass build #38: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksshaskpass/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sweeper build #35: FIXED in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sweeper/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcontacts build #30: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcontacts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #35: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwallet-pam build #37: FIXED in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwallet-pam/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list build #24: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-contact-list/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #194: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_artikulate build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_artikulate/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalcore build #29: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalcore/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils build #27: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kde-dev-utils/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #38: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krfb build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krfb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_palapeli build #37: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_palapeli/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kqtquickcharts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdeedu-data build #34: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdeedu-data/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #38: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_poxml build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_poxml/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blinken build #17: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blinken/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolf build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolf/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #38: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-auth-handler/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #35: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_jovie build #35: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_jovie/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-grub build #38: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-grub/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksystemlog build #24: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksystemlog/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth build #39: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze-plymouth/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_syndication build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_syndication/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdecoration build #38: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdecoration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #35: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kremotecontrol build #35: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kremotecontrol/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgoldrunner build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgoldrunner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkmahjongg build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkmahjongg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_lokalize build #29: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_lokalize/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #36: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #35: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #21: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwrited build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwrited/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontactinterface build #31: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontactinterface/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksysguard build #16: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksysguard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-approver build #36: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-approver/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_gpgmepp build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_gpgmepp/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksirk build #37: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksirk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdav build #30: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdav/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #35: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwayland-integration build #38: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwayland-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevplatform build #31: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevplatform/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #25: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #39: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #230: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #28: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #145: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #13: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #239: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #89: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #12: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #113: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_krita build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #29: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/11/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9VP8
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 8ff4780 Aaron Honeycutt: fixed or updated a lot of images in Basic and Advanced, changed from scaling percentages as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #38: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-mime build #32: FIXED in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-mime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #15: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #116: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #117: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1502: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1502: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1502: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1502: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #1: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #1: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #1: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #118: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #18: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdb build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/4/
<acheronuk> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #19: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #96: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #120: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #20: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/26/
<santa_> good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #17: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #14: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #23: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #75: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/90/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #77: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #29: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/29/
<acheronuk> santa_ BluesKaj: morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @acheronuk do you sleep?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol. just not much last night!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #27: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #92: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #19: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/80/
<santa_> mparillo: hi, are you still interesting in "shiny new things" to test?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I like shiny new things, pick me
<santa_> this what we have and we must move to backports landing here:
<santa_> ZESTY:
<santa_> frameworks 5.28 -> 5.33
<santa_> plasma 5.9.4 -> 5.9.5 (we also should do a SRU for this one)
<santa_> XENIAL:
<santa_> frameworks 5.28 -> 5.33
<santa_> plasma 5.9.4 -> 5.9.5
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, ⬆️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 5.9.5 for xenial?
<santa_> sorry
<santa_> XENIAL:
<santa_> frameworks 5.28 -> 5.33
<santa_> plasma 5.8.5 -> 5.8.6
<santa_> the iron hand is more reliable than me in that regard:
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oh, I've got shinyer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah, you staged 5.8.6? had asked darin about doing that, no problem. he may not have the time anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> That's one thing I would like to do
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I wanted to work with darin and/or walter for the frameworks 5.34 staging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> So we can get them in the loop
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Walter may be too busy, but can ask. Darin the same, but think he might be more able to make time with notice
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
<mparillo> santa_: Thanks, I have an AA VM ready to go, but it looks as if what you have is backports?
<santa_> mparillo: yes, for zesty and xenial. it's right now in staging, but I would like to move the thing to landing soon and then to the backports ppa
<acheronuk> I can test in VMs for those as well. or most anyway
<BluesKaj> which VM apps do you guys use ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/10/
<acheronuk> Virtualbox mostly
<BluesKaj> anyone using qemu-kvm ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #20: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/20/
<BluesKaj> qemu's bit beyond my scope, found it confusing 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #81: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/81/
<santa_> BluesKaj: virt-manager. which uses libvirt which uses qemu
<santa_> it's a virtualbox like way to use qemu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #94: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/94/
<santa_> probably you want to try it if you didn't already
<santa_> BluesKaj: also I'm using lxc and I'm starting to learn about lxd for server things
<BluesKaj> santa_, I tried aqemu version and it was complicated compared to what i recall about virtualbox 
<mparillo> BluesKaj: for a Linux host, I always use Virtual Box. For a Win7 host, I recently switched from VMware to Virtual Box. And, I was too much of a newbie to get qemu-kvm to work.
<BluesKaj> I thought I'd try a VM again since the host and guest OS are both Linux
<BluesKaj> maybe VB will work well enough 
<santa_> BluesKaj, mparillo: well I tried aqemu too, but I didn't get quite comfortable with that. so virt-manager FTW
<BluesKaj> mparillo, guess I'm still a noob with the likes of qemu :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/11/
<santa_> virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager virt-manager 
<santa_> :D
<BluesKaj> yesok, that's the gui , what about the actual VM ?
<BluesKaj> or am I allwet :-)  ?
<BluesKaj> installing virt-manager as we speak
<BluesKaj> gotta reboot 
<BluesKaj> whoa, kernel panic after installing virt-manager on Artful...coincidence?
<BluesKaj> tried the recovery kernels , but no luck, so I had to boot into debian
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 😳
<BluesKaj> not gonna muck about, i'll just reinstall to / from the daily build
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1503: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1503: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1503: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1503: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1503/
<mamarley> BluesKaj: At the moment, I am pretty sure Artful is still using the same kernel from Zesty.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #454: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #452: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #455: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #453: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #250: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kproperty build #13: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kproperty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #34: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #28: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #36: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #39: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #181: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_qtcurve build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_qtcurve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_trojita build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_trojita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rsibreak build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rsibreak/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_trojita build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_trojita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rsibreak build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rsibreak/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #31: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #30: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #11: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #28: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #30: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #23: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #26: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #21: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #39: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #264: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #171: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #137: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #245: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #23: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #23: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #28: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #43 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #364: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #194: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #48: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #139: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #454: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolabxml build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #43: SUCCESS in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #455: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #365: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #35: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #484: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolabxml build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolab build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolab/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #318: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolab build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolab/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #6: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/6/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9wk6
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 37b3f41 Aaron Honeycutt: update conf.py from beta2 to final
<mparillo> A few weeks back, I noticed this: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/02/editing-files-as-root/ linked from a different distro's forum. At that time, I noted that it broke one of the things I used to do: kdesudo kate /etc/hosts and I wondered if others did that, would we have support questions in the support channel.
<mparillo> Maybe there is an elegant way out coming our way: http://rpchinmoy.blogspot.com/2017/05/kio-will-get-polkit-support-this-summer.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #475: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #426: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #431: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #454: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #429: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #421: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #420: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #449: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #390: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #430: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #455: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #476: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #422: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #421: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #450: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #391: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #432: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #430: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/430/
<santa_> acheronuk: ping?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #396: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #382: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/382/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> pong
<clivejo> sorry, that's probably my feet
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk pinches nose
<clivejo> should get a shower!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #431: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/431/
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... I would like to proceeed with the following
<santa_> - uploading plasma 5.9.5 as a zesty sru
<santa_> - moving frameworks and plasma to backports-landing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #397: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/397/
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk ↑ any objectrions?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #383: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/383/
<clivejo> as long as the packages are tested, I've no objections
<santa_> before you get your shower, clive, smells can't go trough TCP/IP yet, therefore we are safe
 * santa_ hopes they will add support for that some day though
<clivejo> LOL good job
<clivejo> I would have this channel cleared!
<acheronuk> santa_: same opinion as clivejo 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #346: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/346/
<acheronuk> lovely. all the ECM deps are getting bumped
<clivejo> looks like this next FW is going to have major changes?
<santa_> acheronuk: so would you upload plasma 5.9.5 to zesty then? I will move the other things to -landing and write a call for testing to kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users
<acheronuk> santa_: I will do that tomorrow if that is ok. pretty tried here. I'm ok for some button clicking, but more complex tasks are a stretch
<santa_> no problem
<santa_> going back to the TCP/IP discussion ... https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #347: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/347/
<acheronuk> African or European swallow?
<santa_> probably each one would have it's own protocol, since that's different hardware at the link layer
<acheronuk> lol
<santa_> like IEEE 802.3 and IEEE 802.11
<santa_> btw one of these days I want to explore the snaps world and it's usage for kde applications
<santa_> do-all gbs-ppa FTW?
<clivejo> I think thats how my internet operates
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah, I've not even tried to make a snap yet, and I should have a go really.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, Messenger birds?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> USB sticks on carrier pigeons
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/12/
<mparillo> As we used to say back in the dark ages, never underestimate the bandwidth of a 747 full of tapes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #366: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #367: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #138: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #167: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #368: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/369/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1504: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1504: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1504: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1504: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1504/
<santa_> fw 5.34 test build going on http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<acheronuk> santa_: I gathered from your email to kde-devel
<acheronuk> santa_: just going to build plasma for zesty, unless there are objections
<santa_> acheronuk: you mean for the sru? please go ahead
<acheronuk> oh, and will add the SRU bug tracking number to the plasma-desktop package changelog
<santa_> sure
<acheronuk> santa_: uploaded, and in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=1
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you very much :)
<acheronuk> santa_: are you able to comment on queries in #ubuntu-release today? I have to dash for now....
<acheronuk> santa_: YW :)
<santa_> acheronuk: I think I'm going to send this monday a friendly remainder about that and the kdepim
<santa_> the monday because I think the release managers are mostly canonical employees, aren't they?
<acheronuk> yup
<acheronuk> probably not much worth pinging there today
<acheronuk> santa_: going to copy 5.9.5 to updates-landing? to cover what might get pruned out?
 * acheronuk has to go in a few mins
<santa_> acheronuk: if you want... in any case if something gets pruned out that's not a problem
<acheronuk> santa_: well, most packages have translation updates, so if we we lose some with just those then should maybe provide in updates ppa for completeness
<santa_> but that wouldn't be a 0-diff update and therefore it wouldn't be pruned out by our release wizards
<acheronuk> I hope not....
<acheronuk> ok.. it can wait until we get a 'verdict' from AA :)
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9w7U
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 071f9fd Aaron Honeycutt: remove black bars from install slides
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 opened pull request #8: Fix syntax to address build warnings (master...master) https://git.io/v9wF7
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun closed pull request #8: Fix syntax to address build warnings (master...master) https://git.io/v9wF7
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/v9wFN
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 54929e8 Simon Quigley: Fix syntax to address build warnings
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master b79e86c Aaron Honeycutt: Merge pull request #8 from tsimonq2/master...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/18/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 opened pull request #9: Add a .travis.yml file (master...master) https://git.io/v9rem
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/v9reR
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 9cb9c1e Simon Quigley: Add a .travis.yml file
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 093b6cb Aaron Honeycutt: Merge pull request #9 from tsimonq2/master...
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9re2
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 62cac47 Aaron Honeycutt: test travis push
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9rei
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master 1d88166 Aaron Honeycutt: test travis build status icon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #19: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1505: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1505: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1505: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1505: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #864: FIXED in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/864/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #844: FIXED in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/844/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plymouth-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #122: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #84: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #12: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/9/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-04-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #176: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #599: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #177: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #88: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdb build #140: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdb/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #254: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #486: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/486/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #348: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdb build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdb/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #266: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/125/
<Guest61335> hi, are people aware of a major bug in Plasma where if the screen resolution changes the settings for the panel are disregarded?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #122: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #114: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #98: FAILURE in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #94: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #89: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #57: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #99: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #392: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #135: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #191: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdav2 build #95: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdav2/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #125: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #168: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #195: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #91: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #58: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #169: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ruqola build #92: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ruqola/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #196: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #198: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #124: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #148: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #151: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/100/
<valorie> yikes: https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/8fqrsf/kubuntu_1804_installer_crashes/?st=jgltg4ui&sh=19d582f4
<valorie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/8foojm/kubuntu_1804_freezes_at_try_kubuntu/?st=jgltlcoq&sh=20ad6df2
<valorie> gosh, why *after* the release
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> acpi_osi='!Windows 2015' … what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmime build #526: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmime/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmime build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmime/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, so far so good ...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #130: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #125: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/125/
<acheronuk> <valorie> gosh, why *after* the release
<acheronuk> because pre-release testing cannot replicate all corner cases
<acheronuk> so far, by far, problems are very few. not replicated much, so limited
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitinerary build #3: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitinerary build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #88: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #660: STILL FAILING in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/660/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #148: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #136: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/14/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2205: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2205: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2205: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2205/
<itsfemme[m]> Does the kubuntu theme use system colors for the hilighting of the panels? I am trying to figure out how to edit those (from blue to something else) but I seem to have tried to edit all the colors to no avail. I tried to look through the these files for what svgz to edit and that also turned up short
<acheronuk> itsfemme[m]: /usr/share/plasma/desktoptheme/default/widgets/tasks.svgz
<itsfemme[m]> Thank you
<acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/t5QrCwN.png
<itsfemme[m]> acheronuk: Do you get that view with the inkscape extension on the wiki?
<acheronuk> not sure what you mean. I just opened in inkscape I have here. not done anything special I recall
<itsfemme[m]> I mean the XML object view
<acheronuk> likely I had that open for last think I looked at (logos likely), and it just remembered
<itsfemme[m]> Ah, you are right it is called the Object Manager and is built into inkscape
<fregl> hi, does anyone know why firefox works with highdpi in a ubuntu-gnome wayland session (18.04) but not with plasma-wayland? (it runs, but the scaling is horribly pixelated)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2206: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2206: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2206: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2206/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham is it still possible to make suggestions for the window tiling shortcuts we talked about before? I saw you make a task in phab for it and wanted to offer some options
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> all machines here upgraded to bionic with out hitch (ones which were not on it already and exluding neon)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> actually I want to make suggestions for keyboard shortcuts for changing like 80% of them lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, nice
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, my concern with that is confusing the hell out of existing KDE users :P
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, meh
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> if we dont change for the better for fear of the old then we will forever be held back by the chain
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> but to be clear, I always want to push them upstream because so many default shortcuts are terrible.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Desktop Grid = Ctrl+F8  . . . that isn't just bad, that is super uber mega crap
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I didnt realize those tiling shortcuts were going to be in 18.04. Those are better than nothing but they are problematic due to the limitations of KWin and since we know that KWin will not have any new X features the structure kind of has to change since it wont be compensated for
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the problem with changing shortcuts is mostly Martin
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm always up for it if the new one is better (IMHO) but Martin is incredibly conservative and you need to make an ironclad case that appeals to his sense of correctness
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> he will accept it immediately if you can convince him that the existing ons is somehow incorrect or violates a spec
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> all other arguments will fail
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> As a distro, we have the ability to go against upstream and patch in our own shortcuts at the risk of unfamiliarity.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we do, that's true
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but IMHO it's better tro try to do it upstream first
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, there are no specs for shortcuts that I've ever seen. … there is no correct so there technically cant be an incorrect. … it essentially would be "these would make it easier to use" argument
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I've had mixed luck with those, but it couldn't hurt to try. Can you make up a list of actions whose shortcuts you'd like changed, and to what?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I agree with attempting upstream but not obey it blindly. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, that is what I am planning. There are quite a few. Essentially I am going to address all of the defaults and see if they need replacing or not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1089: SUCCESS in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1089/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/108/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #82: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #149: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2207: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2207: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2207: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2207/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #190: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #436: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_powerdevil build #1241: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_powerdevil/1241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #437: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #128: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_powerdevil build #1242: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_powerdevil/1242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #182: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #191: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #438: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #95: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #86: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #141: UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #163: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #129: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #183: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #98: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #210: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #145: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #87: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #142: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #136 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #96: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #85: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/85/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: COSMIC CANIMAL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: That's the codename.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wtf?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> They don't even try anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm wrong actually.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Cosmic must be right?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> CANIMAL seems like a placeholder string
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yup ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UHiYmT0u/file_6367.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Cosmic Cockatoo
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Or chameleon
<genii> I'm sort of likeing Cosmic Chinchilla now
<genii> Or maybe Capybara
<genii> Capybara are already pretty cool to begin with
<mamarley> It would be so awesome if it was Cosmic Capybara.
<acheronuk> mamarley: plasma 5.12.5 just about build BTW
<acheronuk> *built
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 295x158) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D400YyXn/file_6375.jpg
<genii> apt moo
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 288x153) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/3eE9vbxN/file_6377.jpg
<genii> Heh
<genii> If it's Cow I'm so going to make an image of a cow in sunglasses sporting a Steven Universe t-shirt for my background
<mamarley> acheronuk: Yay!
<acheronuk> mamarley: if that tests ok, I will hopefully SRU it for the main archive, at which point another test would be handy ;)
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks, now that Bionic is released I am having a hard time getting my software crack fix. :P
<acheronuk> we better hurry up with Qt 5.10.1 and plasma 5.13 beta then!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1023x583) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oqDsJ5TP/file_6378.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1023x580) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/f0DefZPg/file_6379.jpg
<acheronuk> mamarley: ^^^
 * acheronuk hides
<mamarley> acheronuk: I installed 5.12.5 and so far everything works well. :)
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, so far so good kci stable
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> handy to know for when simon gets new Qt done the archive :)
 * mamarley already has a minimal build of 5.11-beta4 against which he runs his Quasselcore.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qool.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> valorie @DarinMiller @MichaelTun @nggraham @ahoneybun etc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.12.5 is ready for initial testing
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can be found in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If that looks ok, will be doing a SRU to main archive, and copying to updates PPA in the meantime while that gets validating
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, sorry was mant to be in one line
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Valorie, I'm afraid there's not much point in asking Igor to contribute
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I've had that exact same conversation with him before
<valorie> well, he found some actual bugs
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we can mine his reviews for information, and fix the bugs he brings up, but it's a futile effort to try to get him to change his approach to file bugs and bring up issues to us before he publishes his reviews. He prefers being a reviewer, and would only step into a QA project manager role in exchange for lots of money
<valorie> all I want is for him to confirm the bugs
<valorie> if he wants to apply to Blue Systems, fine
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what do you mean by "confirm the bugs?"
<valorie> "does this also affect you?"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah, I see from the email
<valorie> right up top in LP
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I don't think he will
<valorie> well, at least I tried
<valorie> I've been meaning to do so for awhile
<valorie> I like turning "enemies" into allies
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> look at it from his perspective: if he starts becoming involved with us, it could be seen as compromising his objectivity, because he writes reviews for much more than Kubuntu and Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I do too, and I've reached out to him in the same vein before too
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It went nowhere though; he wants a financial and organizational arrangement that doesn't exist
<valorie> which is fine, I don't mind criticism if it is fair
<valorie> and I don't think he's a troll, but he certainly wants clicks
<valorie> I never tried and rarely try printing, for instance
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I've also tried explaining that when Discover doesn't find something that has no appstream data (like Steam), that's not Discover's fault; it's up to the developer and secondarily the distro
<valorie> so I value those reports
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but he doesn't listen; every view it's all "Discover is still stupid and useless, dump it and make something good"
<valorie> @nggraham -- right, which means it is up to us to Fix That
<valorie> once we get it working he will stop that
<valorie> and it's getting much better
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> right
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I just wish he could learn to put the blame in the right place though
<valorie> sure
<valorie> one issue at a time
<valorie> it will and he will never be perfect because he doesn't care the same way we do
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I guess what I'm saying is that we can and definitely should mine his reviews for information, but talking to him isn't a productive use of our time, sadly
<valorie> Nate: heard and understood
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.12.5 testing please: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just saying so not lost in the backlog :P
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> p 5.12.5 working fine here so far...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #136: ABORTED in 4 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #97: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #150: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #161: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #113: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #97: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #86: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #114: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #114: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #98: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1090: SUCCESS in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1090/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #162: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/139/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #152: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/152/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.10-Cosmic-Canimal
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol, Yeh. I just saw that. 🤣
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @marcinsagol https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/991551233856016384
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Ah, he he :D
<maxyz> Hi, I've just received a bug report in the Debian bugtracker https://bugs.debian.org/897388 about qDebug leaking too much info in kactivities. I thought that qDebug was completely replaced by qcDebug, but it seems that qDebug is used all over in kactivities.
<ubottu> Debian bug 897388 in kactivitymanagerd "Logs accessed files, etc. to syslog" [Important,Open]
<maxyz> What's the best solution here? patch kactivities to use qcDebug or simply tell the user the disable the debug output using kdebugdialog5 ?
<maxyz> I mean, would a patch that replaces qDebug with qcDebug be acceptable? Is there a use case where qDebug is prefered?
<acheronuk> maxyz: sitter may be a good person to comment on that?
<maxyz> Mmh, actually, this was the wrong channel, I intended to send this to kde-devel, but my buffers were reordered...
<maxyz> acheronuk: thanks for the reply, I'll send this to kde-devel
<acheronuk> maxyz: right. that makes sense!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2208: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2208: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2208: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2208/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #137 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2209: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2209: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2209: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: bye bye artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/198/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/198/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
<mparillo> Did I read something about a PPA containing something shiny and fragile (Plasma 5.12.5)? ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing ? For 18.04?
<valorie> mparillo: [12:43] <IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.12.5 testing please: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<valorie> so you got the gossip just right
<acheronuk> now in  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa as it's just bugfixes, so sanity testing is all was really required
<acheronuk> will blog about that later
 * genii checks -landing to see if there's a Xenial version
<valorie> xenial! when was that now?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> oh right, TWO YEARS AGO
<tsimonq2> All of my machines are now on Cosmic. \o/
<valorie> hmmmm, what report do you get actually showing that?
<genii> valorie: Well, the machine I'm currently on is still running it :) The one I have Bionic running is lent out to a friend atm
<tsimonq2> I manually edited /etc/apt/sources.list to have cosmic and bionic-security. :)
<valorie> how generous of you, genii
 * valorie shares the cold brew with genii
<valorie> tsimonq2: cheater
<tsimonq2> $ lsb_release -a
<tsimonq2> No LSB modules are available.
<tsimonq2> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> Description:    Ubuntu Cosmic CANIMAL (development branch)
<tsimonq2> Release:        18.10
<tsimonq2> Codename:       cosmic
 * genii does a little happydance
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<genii> valorie: :D
<valorie> tsimonq2: I did that for zesty
<valorie> worked out great
<tsimonq2> It always works out great for me. :)
<acheronuk> would have done that on bionic but spectre/meltdown put me off
<valorie> that's what scared me as well
<tsimonq2> Pfft
<tsimonq2> Worked fine for me
<tsimonq2> Although, YMMV ofc.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> PSA: my Falkon daily PPA no longer builds for Bionic and now builds for Cosmic.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Er
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No longer builds for Artful.
<acheronuk> yeah. I must finish killing off the KCI build for artful.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kill it with fire. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #137: ABORTED in 6 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #118: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #118: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #118: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2210: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2210: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2210: SUCCESS in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2210/
<acheronuk> and my internet keeps dropping. think it's trying to tell me something
<acheronuk> late o/
<acheronuk> *later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1091: SUCCESS in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1091/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #141: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/92/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/101/
<mparillo_> I smoked-tested Plasma 5.12.5 in a 18.04 VM. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa  and sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y gave me 146 packages  (140 of them upgrades). It appeared to update smoothly. After updating my VM, I was able to launch krunner to invoke kinfocenter and see Plasma 5.12.5 there. The Application Launcher successfully launched Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Bash, System Monitor and System 
<mparillo_> Settings. I gave each the five second test, and all seemed well.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #136: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #152: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #199: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2211: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2211: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2211: SUCCESS in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #215: ABORTED in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #238: ABORTED in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #419: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #142: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/142/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add cosmic as a series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/199/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/199/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #119: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #119: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #119: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2212: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2212: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2212: SUCCESS in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/1/
<acheronuk> ummm. forgot python-apt needs to get out of proposed. oh well :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2213: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2213: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2213: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #116: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/116/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Anyone know why this package was removed from 18.04? oxideqt-codecs-extra
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk looks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 454x187) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/StBobawY/file_6437.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1688395
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1688395 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Remove Oxide, webbrowser-app and the Unity webapps" [Medium,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> np
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #144: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #129: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #502: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #117: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #2: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #3: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #3: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/3/
<valorie> can someone give a look-see to https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu and see that it is accurate?
<valorie> it was a bit old
<acheronuk> looking...
<acheronuk> corrected a few versions
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> ty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #118: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #130: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #503: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #145: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1092: SUCCESS in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1092/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/93/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #200: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #150: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #120: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fwd from SivaMachina: So apparently k3b wasn't added to the group "cdrom" and k3b wasn't built with the helper tool to change that in Kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fwd from SivaMachina: https://i.imgur.com/Yo0JBBg.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #153: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/153/
<valorie> hmmm, I burned a DVD at linuxfest NW
<valorie> on a fresh install
<valorie> otoh it was a USB dvd writer, not a built-in one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's probably it.
<valorie> tsimonq2: do you have a bionic kubuntu install or USB?
<valorie> I have no computer anymore with a DVD drive
<tsimonq2> Not right now.
<valorie> you did put the images on your drive I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/87/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> (Photo, 593x46) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/COT4y4Jv/file_6459.jpg He definitely did something wrong. Never edited my groups since the last install
<valorie> $ groups valorie
<valorie> valorie : valorietest adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> oh gosh, it still has valorietest
<valorie> grrr
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> <3
<valorie> I think thomas didn't completely get rid of that
<valorie> obv
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Lazy B, maybe they added a user after install? only user added at install time is in the cdrom group by default IIRC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also don't think that helper has been built  by default for many years
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #295: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #88: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2214: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2214: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2214: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #152: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/152/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vip> hi ho, anybody experienced lost of all passwords after upgading libpam-kwallet* packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Haven't upgraded yet and I think it can wait
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet-pam/+bug/1768649
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768649 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Trusty) "[CVE] Access to privileged files" [High,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Waaaat
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk can someone confirm that this is a regression?
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
 * mamarley startles awake.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We need confirmation this didn't regress.
<mamarley> Another KDE sekurity vulnerability?  Krap!  Anyway, I have already installed this update and kwallet still seems to work fine.
<vip> oh, what should I do now? add staging plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mamarley, Good.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whew.
<vip> mamarley: tried to reboot?
<mamarley> I think so.
<vip> I am not using any develop ppa's, just standard bionic
<BluesKaj> I hate to admit this, but i don
<BluesKaj> 't bother with kwallet
<acheronuk> I DON't hate to admit this, I deliberately disable the POS
<BluesKaj> hehe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<mamarley> I don't use it extensively, but I do use it to remember VNC passwords in KRDC.  Chromium also integrates with it, but I mainly use Firefox.
<vipw> or wifi passwords
<mamarley> I have my WiFi passwords set to system-wide storage so that the WiFi will connect before KDE starts.  (This is handy for troubleshooting using SSH if X won't start and the console freezes.)  That isn't really an issue at my house though, since I installed Ethernet wiring.
<acheronuk> that for me as well ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #2: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2215: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2215: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2215: SUCCESS in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #3: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #4: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/4/
<acheronuk> yofel: about by any chance?
<pereiraalex[m]> hi
<pereiraalex[m]> anyone using kubuntu ci unstable packages ?
<pereiraalex[m]> last few days chromium taskbar detection stopped working
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: debsign now requires a minimum of the long keyid
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/200/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/200/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #120: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #120: SUCCESS in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #120: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2216: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2216: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2216: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #5: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/5/
<acheronuk> pereiraalex[m]: no, I only have it in a VM. don't even know what chromium taskbar detection means
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapidox build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapidox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/2/
<mamarley> Anyone upgraded to Cosmic yet? :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #2: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/2/
<acheronuk> mamarley: tsimonq2 said he had
 * mamarley might go for it this weekend.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #2: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #2: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #2: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Who can consistently verify that kwallet-pam bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on Bionic, the 5.12.5 I patched to go in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa seems to be working fine
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Siiiigh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> At least, I think it is. I don't use it and did not even realise it had managed to re-activate un upgrade 🤣
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but it shows some data from chrome, and a password I set to test kmail, and forgot about until now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/2/
<tsdgeos> tsimonq2: can you show me the patches you used for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet-pam/+bug/1768649 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768649 in pam-kwallet (Ubuntu Trusty) "[CVE] Access to privileged files" [High,New]
<tsdgeos> the ones you used for 5.10 as supposedly people is complaining about that being broken
<tsdgeos> found, seems reasonable, no idea why they would break, works like a charm here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't know really.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They worked when I smoke tested them.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/2/
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: the patches are being reverted by the security team in all releases. including Plasma 5.12 in bionic :/
<acheronuk> vip: what release dod you have kwallet issues on?
<acheronuk> *did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/2/
<vip> acheronuk: b
<vip> bionic
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: so that would be applied to plasma 5.12.4 ^^
<acheronuk> odd. seemed ok here
<vip> acheronuk: I was suprised, what I can say :)
<vip> surprised
<acheronuk> vip: can you confirm on the bug it affected bionic? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwallet-pam/+bug/1769187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769187 in kwallet-pam (Ubuntu) "Security upgrade causes lost of wallet" [Undecided,Fix released]
<vip> acheronuk: should I upgrade to see if it is fixed? :)
<acheronuk> vip if you can
<vip> it seems in repo is still 0ubuntu1.1, not 1.2
<acheronuk> vip: will take a while to hit archives. you can grab debs from: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/14826603
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam build #4: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwallet-pam/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #4: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/2/
<vip> acheronuk: yup, these from security proposed seems fine (1.2)
<acheronuk> vip: are you able to say so on the bug?
<vip> yes
<acheronuk> kool. thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Kool.
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393856
<ubottu> KDE bug 393856 in general "patches for CVE-2018-10380 "Access to privileged files" break existing wallets" [Major,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #2: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/2/
<wxl> valorie: this might be one of your new testers btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1769246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769246 in Ubuntu QA Website "Link returns "Not Found"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<valorie> thanks for your help on that one, wxl
<valorie> there are bionic dailies though
<wxl> there are dailies
<wxl> just not in the right place
<wxl> i guess it is a bit of a bug after all
<valorie> 'tis
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-05
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can correct it in like 30 mins
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have the perms.
<valorie> tsimonq2: to fix the links for the bionic dailies, or ?
<valorie> like heck you are away at school
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Yes.
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #138 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #138: ABORTED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_drkonqi build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_drkonqi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_milou build #2: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #2: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #2: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_drkonqi build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_drkonqi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #2: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #2: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #139 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #1248: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/1248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #139: ABORTED in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #2: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #1: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #1: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #1: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #4: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #1: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #1: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #1: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #3: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #1: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #3: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/3/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreenlocker/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #2: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #2: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #2: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #2: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #2: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sink build #2: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-php build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdev-python build #2: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #3: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #3: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #2: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #2: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #2: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #2: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #2: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #359: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #2: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #2: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #4: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2217: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2217: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2217: SUCCESS in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #38: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #3: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #3: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #3: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #3: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #4: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #3: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #3: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #3: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #3: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #4: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #3: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #3: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> So I upgraded my primary machine to Bionic, and I'm seeing a sort of choppiness and lag that affects everything. For example: cursor movement is slightly laggy and low-resolution with a touchpad or mouse; window minimize and maximize animations drop frames; scroll performance in Firefox laggy especially in Firefox. But CPU usage is normal--even pretty low. Compositing is on … This only happens with my pre-existing user accoun
<IrcsomeBot> new user accounts on the same machine are fine, and a fresh install is fine too.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Intel graphics hardware, Kaby Lake CPU
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #3: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/3/
<valorie> @nggraham sounds like you have some problematic setting in either ~/.local or ~/.config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #3: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/3/
<valorie> one thing you can do if you want to isolate is to rename the config file while logged out of plasma
<valorie> then move back your old settings one by one until you cause the problem again
<valorie> takes a lot of patience though
<valorie> or even just rename it and rebuild your configs as needed
<valorie> that's the easy way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #3: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, it's definitely something in there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> rest effects and compositor setting to default?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Nvidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if so, check user config file for that?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> tried those, no effect. No NVIDIA; intel only graphics
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmmmmmmmm..
<valorie> I've sometimes not been able to pin it down at all
<valorie> so: cosmic rays
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll keep trying to pinpoint it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not ofeten, but a few times in the past i have just made a new admin user, and copied essential things to that, then binned the old user
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as somtimes, even wiping all things i can think of failed
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh I can fix it for myself no problem, but if it affected me, it might have affected others on upgrade, so I'd like to be able to figure out what happened so we can fix it for everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wasn't disagreeing with that :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #3: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nate, I have seen strange plamsa chopinesss and other strange behavior on several random upgrades (usually beta testing).   Renaming/deleting plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc and re-logging in usually fixes the problem.  (I have not compared a bad plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc file to a good one to determine what went south.  I mentioned the issues on this channel a time or two and noone else had seen it so
<IrcsomeBot> I assumed I had "crossed the beams" testing ppas, but if i happens again I will chase it down.)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-06
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks so much for that Information! I'll see if that's the issue...
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> oh wow, that fixed it!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I think this is an upstream bug. I removed a specific part of the file and that fixed it too. Filing now...
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @DarinMiller do you have Virtualbox pinned to your task manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Can anyone else confirm the behavior in this video?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VDIrSsAA/file_6475.webm
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> So there's a bug for us: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1769417 … And a bug for KDE: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769417 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Pinned Virtualbox icon doesn't work properly on KDE Plasma 5.12 and can cause the system to feel laggy" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 393895 in general "Excessively long entries in plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc can make the whole desktop feel slow and laggy" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the Ubuntu bug may end up being Virtualbox's fault, who knows
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nate, no virtual box here., but if you need me to confirm I can intall.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> It's not just virtualbox; if you can make that file have a 10,000-character-long line of text, the problem will return
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> VIrtualbox is just how I triggered it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> though if you can reproduce the virtualbox bug depicted in the video that would be nice too
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yep, duplicate vb icon here too when launched.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> cool, wanna confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1769417?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769417 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "Pinned Virtualbox icon doesn't work properly on KDE Plasma 5.12 and can cause the system to feel laggy" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Apologies for neglecting the confirm and thanks for the reminder.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no problemo!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2218: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2218: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2218: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2218/
<itsfemme[m]> these two bugs are pretty damning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1747752 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1747980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747752 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kaccessibility missing orca dependency" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747980 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu only shows on-screen keyboard on lockscreen" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #3: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #140 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #140: ABORTED in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/140/
 * acheronuk waits for wall of red
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #4: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #127: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #96: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #131: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #82: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #116: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #3: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #119: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #3: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #3: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #116: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #120: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #103: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #67: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #102: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #59: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #97: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #123: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #3: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #90: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #105: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #3: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #121: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #3: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #3: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/3/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #3: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #3: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #105: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #3: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2219: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2219: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2219: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2219/
<itsfemme[m]> I have some additions to the privacy task, should I just edit the task? I could do that but maybe a discussion could save some back and forth editing
<itsfemme[m]> Not just additions I should say, edits overall
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #128: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #114: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #106: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #85: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #123: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #104: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #132: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #91: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #132: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #115: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #103: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #576: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #577: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #117: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #4: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #4: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #4: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #92: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #126: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #97: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #97: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #105: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #122: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #94: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #140: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #443: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #128: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #4: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #121: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #4: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #4: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #131: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #4: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #106: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #90: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #4: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #120: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #121: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #117: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #4: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #103: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #125: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #4: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #130: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #97: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #82: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #149: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #115: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #123: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #66: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #113: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #102: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #103: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #155: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #4: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #89: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #75: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #80: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #133: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #4: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #4: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #91: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #60: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/60/
<valorie> acheronuk: it seems somehow we miss orca in our seed, but isn't that standard for all of ubuntu?
<valorie> I have to confess I didn't test a11y at all
<valorie> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #4: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/4/
<acheronuk> valorie: no, it's certainly not in xubuntu or lubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #4: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #124: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #98: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #106: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/106/
<valorie> hmmm, then how do we do a11y?
<valorie> keyboard and text-to-speech are both necessary for minimal accessibility
<acheronuk> keyboard?
<valorie> you saw these from earlier? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1747752 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1747980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747752 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kaccessibility missing orca dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747980 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu only shows on-screen keyboard on lockscreen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> the latter links to Martin's blog: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/05/virtual-keyboard-support-in-kwinwayland-5-7
<valorie> if there is no hardware keyboard, there will be a virt OSB
<valorie> but evidently we don't provide it by default?
<acheronuk> yes, but qtvirtualkeyboard is only integrated in wayland.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> got it
<valorie> teh future
<valorie> when my nvidia issue is solved
<acheronuk> or at least, no systemwide option to toggle for X
<acheronuk> you can run it per app with 'QT_IM_MODULE=qtvirtualkeyboard appname'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #4: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/4/
<valorie> I guess people who are planning to run without a keyboard will have to do it that way
<acheronuk> it is a pain
<acheronuk> not the best planning by KDE there
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Martin is allergic to x11 development sadly
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> he wants to ditch it and move to wayland yesterday
<valorie> well, he sees it as the past
<valorie> x11 I mean
<valorie> which to be fair it is
<valorie> but We're Not There Yet
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thing is, for 99.9% of our users, it is very much both the present and the near future
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I understand his attitude, but it's not really feasible if we want to make KDE Plasma a professional product
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for Plamsa LTS, very much the present and future
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> even if Wayland were perfect *today*, businesses still wouldn't use it for 10 years
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, echo....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #105: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #91: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #4: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/101/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I'm very doubtful about the Wayland's future. It's more likely that one day it will be ditched and forgotten
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #122: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/122/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Lazy B, I'm the opposite way.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> With both GNOME and Plasma adopting it, it'll succeed.
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> The whole purpose of a new graphics server was to provide a solution for mobile platforms. And Wayland did not really get there. Mir has more momentum atm, even after Canonical putting it aside. But for desktop it fixes what's not broken, so…
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Lazy B, Mir wasn't put aside
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They have three full time employees working on it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's now a Wayland compositor
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I don't know how public this is yet, but one of those paid employees is porting MATE and LXQt.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So no, Wayland (even with Mir as a compositor) has a definite future.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #85: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #83: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #4: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/4/
<valorie> imo Canonical funding Mir development to work *with* instead of against wayland makes the future more assured
<valorie> now if only nvidia would see things the same way
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #46: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #89: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #4: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/4/
<itsfemme[m]> valorie: if you dont have a keyboard how are you going to type  'QT_IM_MODULE=qtvirtualkeyboard appname'
<itsfemme[m]> and afaik the above only works with Qt apps which doesn't even include the default browser firefox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #95: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #95: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #4: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #601: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #6: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #1249: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/1249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #424: ABORTED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1093: UNSTABLE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1093/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1071: UNSTABLE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #1250: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/1250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #4: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcharselect build #2: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcharselect/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #136: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kscreen build #1251: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kscreen/1251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #118: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #113: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #5: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #92: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #93: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #98: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #80: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #17: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #92: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #107: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #117: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #87: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #119: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #140: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #102: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #140: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #88: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #95: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #109: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #45: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #80: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #87: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #144: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #103: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #81: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #103: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #408: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #65: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #101: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/101/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2927: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2927: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2927: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2927/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2928: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2928/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2928: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2928/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2928: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2928/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-04-30
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie : been a Kubuntu member since 2013-10-29
<valorie> yes, I remember your meeting -- was the above in a response to something?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You were wondering when I started with Kubuntu.
<valorie> aha
<valorie> I have the memory of a gnat after this weekend
<valorie> did you hear about my commute from hell?
<oysteins> Hello! Where can I find the translation string for "Vaults" – the folder name (e.g. "/home/oysteins/Vaults")?
<oysteins> Can't find the string in upstream translations, wondering if it's on Launchpad somewhere.
<acheronuk> oysteins: plasma translations are all upstream KDE
<oysteins> Also the folder names in the home folder?
<oysteins> Vaults is fully translated into Norwegian Nynorsk, but when I create a new vault with Vaults it is saved in the folder with the English name "Vaults", not "Datakvelv" as it should.
<oysteins> (In Disco).
<acheronuk> oysteins: I am not sure there was any intention from KDE to make the target folder translated. while it might seem friendly, it would be bad for other reasons
<acheronuk> you need to query with KDE
<oysteins> Ah, that explains it. Thanks.
<acheronuk> d->ui.editMountPoint->setText(QDir::homePath() + QStringLiteral("/Vaults/") + name);
<acheronuk> i.e. not a translated string
<oysteins> Thanks, that helps me refer to exactly what I mean.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2929: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2929: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2929: SUCCESS in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #212: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #336: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #282: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #213: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #37: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #337: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #65: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #233: SUCCESS in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: remove trojita and babe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: new elisa stable branch 0.4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: retire cosmic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #47: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #370: ABORTED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #154: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #154: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #154: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2930: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2930/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2930: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2930/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2930: SUCCESS in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2930/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blaze> wow, gcc segfault
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #338: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/338/
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> nice.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/182/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie I did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2931: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2931: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2931: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #183: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #33: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #41: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #45: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #39: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #70: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #335: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #40: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #37: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/28/
<blaze> maybe it's a bit too early, but which gcc version gonna be default for aeon^W eoan?
<mamarley> blaze: 9.x, according to https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/eoan-is-open-for-development/10772.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #43: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #28: FAILURE in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/38/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #55: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #45: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #47: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #20: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #38: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #34: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #41: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #37: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_rocs build #44: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_rocs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #40: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #38: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #48: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #49: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #55: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #34: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #39: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #47: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #29: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #44: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #32: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #29: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #41: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #40: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #43: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #31: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #41: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #57: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/57/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #35: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #37: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #30: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/30/
<BluesKaj> testing 19.10 here, ssh refuses to connect from my laptop to the desktop and vice versa, /home is shared on both machines
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #41: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #41: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #35: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2932: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2932: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2932: SUCCESS in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_elisa build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_elisa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #271: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_elisa build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_elisa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #39: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2933: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2933: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2933: SUCCESS in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #272: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #44: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #55: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #48: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #46: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #49: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #44: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/47/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #33: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2934: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2934/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2934: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2934/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2934: SUCCESS in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2934/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #292: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kate build #43: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kate/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #166: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #45: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #290: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #56: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #48: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sink build #73: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sink/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sink build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sink/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2935: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2935: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2935: SUCCESS in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1195: FIXED in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1170: FIXED in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #48: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #44: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #50: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/50/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #55: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #68: UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #37: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #49: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2936: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2936/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2936: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2936/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2936: SUCCESS in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2936/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #41: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2937: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2937/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2937: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2937/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2937: SUCCESS in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2937/
<wxl> omg people did you see discover's getting a progress indicator in 5.16??????
<valorie> progress of what?
<valorie> "how close to perfection"?
<valorie> lol
<wxl> updates
<wxl> https://phabricator.kde.org/D19825
<wxl> this singlehandedly will resolve the old "discover is slow" complaint
<wxl> might be worth seeing if that can't apply to previous releases
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2938: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2938/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2938: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2938/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2938: SUCCESS in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2938/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1124607140574965760
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2939: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2939: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2939: SUCCESS in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2939/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2940: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2940: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2940: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #273: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/273/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #196: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2941: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2941: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2941: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2941/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1196: SUCCESS in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #50: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #36: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #48: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #45: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #46: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #49: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/49/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-27
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 650x724) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IdpGKf2m/file_28340.jpg
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> email notices are out, Groovy Gorilla Toolchain to be Uploaded April 30th
<valorie> ha, happy grooving
<valorie> love it
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-28
<mamarley> https://imgur.com/a/fLYIEJA O.o
<genii> Looks like a nice box
<genii> Did you install lowlatency on purpose?
<mamarley> genii: It was more to indicate I had already upgraded to Groovy than about the box, but it is a NUC8i7bek.  You saw the processor, and it also has Iris Plus 655 graphics and 128MB of EDRAM.  I did install lowlatency on purpose, and what I'm running right now is a custom-built 5.7-rc3 with https://cgit.freedesktop.org/~ickle/linux-2.6/log/?h=wip-rps (which is itself derived from drm-tip) merged.  That branch contains a major change in how 
<mamarley> the iGPU clocking is done that significantly improves performance on large displays like 3840x2160 while somehow improving power consumption as well.
<mamarley> That came as a result of me filing https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/intel/-/issues/1698, which was due to a performance regression I noted between 5.6 and 5.7.
<genii> Cool
<genii> My newer laptop has that GPU
<genii> I'm running stock 20.04 on it righ now
<mamarley> For me, this setup replaced a Skylake i5 desktop.  It is just a little more powerful on the CPU and uses less power going full-tilt than the old one did at screen-on idle.
<mamarley> At screen-off idle, it uses so little power that the wattage indicator on the UPS reads off-scale low!
<valorie> nice
<blaze> gerbil?
<RikMills> should probably change that :P
<blaze> :D
* RikMills changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Groovy Gorilla development | Support in #kubuntu Development: https://kubuntu.org/1 | Tasks: https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging: https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Pack. Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar: https://kubuntu.org/6 | Kubuntu Manual: https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from nggraham: 5.69 refactored the overlaysheet substantially and it causes quite a few regressions that have been fixed in 5.70
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Fwd from nggraham: If it were me, I'd skip 5.69 for that reason and just got straight to 5.70
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Santa ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://i.imgur.com/xqNQ0q0.png
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In case anyone want to try VenToy, Kubuntu 20.04 requires the beta release: https://github.com/ventoy/Ventoy/releases/tag/v1.0.08beta2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It is really slick!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Oooooooooooooooooooh
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Unpack the .gz file, CD into ventoy-1.0.08b2, and run sudo ./Ventoy2Disk.sh -i /dev/sdx    <—- where sdx is you usb drive.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> sounds like something popey and wimpress would love
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller going to post that on the testing group?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sure :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I think I need to file a bug against KDE Partition Manager for not recognizing exfat support built into the kernel.  exfat-fuse is required to format a partition in partition manager. I would think exfat-fuse should not be required, no?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I thought so
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller does it work if you install exfat-utils without exfat-fuse?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> good call, just exfat-utils is required
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> annoyingly exfat-utils recommends exfat-fuse :(
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> exactly
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> maybe that is more of the bug now
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> creating the bug report now... but is that now an exfat-utils bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> well, if that recommends is not superfluous, and actually not good for users, then I would say so. i.e. a packaging bug
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> it obviously made sense before the kernel support
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> agreed.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420723
<ubottu> KDE bug 420723 in general "partitionmanager does not recognize exfat kernel support" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I think it needs the exfat-utils even for kernel support, but could be wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I suspect you are correct, but I wanted to raise the question to verify assumptions.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yep, you were correct.  exfat-utils is required but not exfat-fuse.
<genii> mamarley: is graphics-drivers still being updated, or is it just being rolled into the normal repos now? 
<genii> ( seing a user complaing about vulcan problems but apparenlt no later driver ther, or apparenly for 20.04 either)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-29
<mamarley> genii: I'm no longer involved with that project; I ditched all my systems equipped with Nvidia graphics.
<genii> mamarley: Thanks for responding.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<blaze> It's not just you! launchpad.net is down.
<blaze> oof
 * RikMills kicks LP
<blaze> didn't help 🙄
 * RikMills looks for flame thrower
#kubuntu-devel 2020-04-30
<valorie> just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/discover/+bug/1876037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876037 in discover (Ubuntu) "Discover crashes when I click the update symbol" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> valorie: updating ok here, so odd
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> discover working fine here too.
<RikMills> santa_: plasma 5.19 will need 2 new sources
<RikMills> *joy*
<mamarley> RikMills: Just a heads up, the Konsole in staging-kdeapplications krashes on start always.  Curiously, embedded Konsoles in other applications (like F4 in Dolphin) do not krash.
<mamarley> I can get a proper stacktrace if that would be helpful.
<RikMills> mamarley: please, and report on bugs.kde.org if you can
<mamarley> RikMills: OK, I can do that in about an hour or so.
<mamarley> RikMills: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=420820
<ubottu> KDE bug 420820 in general "Konsole 20.04.0 crashes on start" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> interesting -- reg. konsole is just fine here
<mamarley> valorie: 20.04.0 on Gutsy?
<mamarley> Groovy, I mean.
 * mamarley has been using Kubuntu for too long...
<valorie> no, just 20.04 + backports
<genii> heh
<valorie> but otoh my Discover crashes
<mamarley> valorie: That would be Konsole 19.12.x though, wouldn't it?  Because it looks like Konsole 20.04.0 isn't in the backports PPA.
<valorie>  ko    
<valorie> Konsole
<valorie> Version 19.12.3
<valorie> yes
<valorie> RikMills can't build the world in a day
<valorie> :-)
<mamarley> I didn't mean this as a slight against him at all.  Sorry if it came off that way.
<valorie> no no, I was just observing -- we're keeping up really well
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mamarley> RikMills-M: Sorry, I'm an idiot. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> At least you are a nice idiot :)
<RikMills> mamarley: np, easy to copy/paste wrong
<RikMills> mamarley: do you have 5.69 santa_ staged? or 5.68 from groozy
<RikMills> I have been advised to skip 5.69 as it is buggy, so waiting for 5.70
<mamarley> RikMills: I had the 5.69 from Focal that had been staged a while back.  I forgot I still had that installed.  (Hence the idiot part.)
<RikMills> aha. I haven't yet had a chance to test the staged apps, so was not sure
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Kubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
